# What are you listening to?



## Goliath

This forum needed this post so here you go. 

Right now I am listening to a mix of G3 live clips.


----------



## Chris

5-disc in my bedroom:

- Ian Thornley
- In Flames / Colony
- Avril Lavigne's new one
- Rush 2112
- Some shit of my own I'm remastering

Car:

- Opeth mix


----------



## Metal Ken

At The Moment:
Forbidden - Chalice Of Blood \m/

In my Car: Testament - Demonic
currently groovin on some Psychotic Waltz & Spiral Architect too


----------



## Goliath

My girl has the stereo on Jessica Simpson. Someone kill me now.


----------



## Metal Ken

Put on some Deicide \m/


----------



## Yankee rose

CoC~Deliverance


----------



## Vince

Stanley Jordan - Live In New York
AIC - Dirt
Dream Theater - Six Degrees (disc 2)
Sonata Artica - Their newest disc, title escapes me
Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos...what a great CD
Type O - October Rust


----------



## Vince

Goliath said:


> My girl has the stereo on Jessica Simpson. Someone kill me now.



yuck. When I met my girlfriend, I was so suprised by her musical tastes. She's a sweet, mild-mannered 20 something, and her favorite bands were Marilyn Manson and Cannibal Corpse. One redeeming quality, she did get me into NIN's first disc, so I have to give her that. She doesn't seem to mind when I put Anthrax or Megadeth on, but man she kills me if I put any progressive metal or euro stuff in. She hates the high-pitched singers that sing on key


----------



## Chris

October Rust is one of my top 10 CD's of all time. Absolutely beautiful album.


----------



## Jerich

Gorguts-From Wisdom To Hate (pure tech death metal)
sun caged (anything)
ICYCORE
Jimmy Bruno -Burnning
Nightwish (anything) the new ones really good.
Shawn Lane -powers of 10
Buckethead-Cookoo Clockers from hell
Rusty Cooley- Demo..


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Terrorzone \m/


----------



## Chris

Mozart right now, gonna read some Wheel of Time.


----------



## Goliath

Meshuggah


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - The New Order


----------



## Chris

Monday Morning - The Cult!


----------



## Jerich

vinnie moore -the maze
Morbid angel-entangled in chaos
Iniquity-any of their three cds tech crazy metal  
Aghora-anything  
Cynic -Focus-one of my all time favs  
Lemur voice-insight
David t chastain-instrumental variations
Buckethead-tears  
carcass-N.D.the I.
hypocrisy-dimension
dallas perkins-looking glass
Tony Ferdinelli-break neck speed
joey taffola -out of the sun

and a lot of these i have on cassettes


----------



## Metal Ken

Jason Becker - Perpetual burn


----------



## Chris

In Flames - Clayman


----------



## Leon

internet streaming radio...

http://www.dementiaradio.com/
( http://69.7.164.8:8000/ )


----------



## Chris

Savatage - Handful of Rain


----------



## macalpine88

planet x - moonbabies

tony macalpine - chromticity

steve vai - passion and warfare


----------



## Metal Ken

Andromeda - Star Shooter Supreme

How's Chromatacism? i was gonna buy it but i havent heard anything about it, and they dont have a copy of Maximum Security locally .


----------



## macalpine88

chromaticity in my opinion is one of the best ever released I listen to the whole thing at least once a week


----------



## Chris

Shuffle on that big Pearl Jam set (Lost Dogs).


----------



## Goliath

Testament, Practice what you preach


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - Scar Spangled Banner \m/


----------



## Chris

Silverchair


----------



## The Sleeper

Liquid Tension Experiment: 1
Liquid Tension Experiment: 2
Soil Work: Figure Number Five
Dream Theater: Train Of Thought
Los Lobotomys: Candyman
G3: Live in Denver (DVD & CD)

Catch ya's later........Joe


----------



## Chris

Hammers of Misfortune. Odd doom/funeral metal with a really, really good female singer. I'm not sure how/when I even downloaded this, but it's pretty good stuff!


----------



## Goliath

Don't laugh but - Gordon Lightfoot. I love this guy he's so relaxing.


----------



## Vince

Nothing to laugh at. Sometimes I listen to David Arkenstone, an 80s era synth guy. Great instrumental stuff.


----------



## Goliath

Floyd - all of Delicate Sound of Thunder.


----------



## Chris

Anthrax - Sound of White Noise


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - When The Sun Burns Red


----------



## Chris

Lost Prophets. And not really liking it all that much.


----------



## Leon

dream theater - the mirror & lie... on...



wildealien said:


> internet streaming radio...
> 
> http://www.dementiaradio.com/
> ( http://69.7.164.8:8000/ )


----------



## Virtue

Cradle of Filth


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - Impaler


----------



## Chris D

Squarepusher - Budakhan Mindphone


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass - Empathpological Necrotocism


----------



## Virtue

The Beatles - white album


----------



## Chris

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## Decapitated

Killswitch Engage


----------



## Chris

Josh Currier


----------



## Virtue

Big Wreck - Pleasure And The Greed


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - Napalm In The Morning


----------



## Goliath

Buckethead!


----------



## Metal Ken

Iced Earth - When The Night Falls


----------



## Vince

Chris said:


> Anthrax - Sound of White Noise



\m/ 

One of the best metal albums ever. Their new one "We've Come For You All" isn't half bad either.

"YOU... CANNOT KILL... WHAT DOESN'T DIE!!!!"


----------



## Metal Ken

Malevolent Creation - Remnants of Withered Decay


----------



## Chris

Stormlord - The Gorgon Cult


----------



## Metal Ken

Agent Steel - Bleed for the Gods


----------



## Goliath

DT - I&W


----------



## Chris

Anthrax - Stomp 442


----------



## Virtue

Biohazard - After Forever


----------



## Goliath

Whitesnake - SOTT


----------



## Metal Ken

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Chris D

Anne Dudley & Jaz Coleman - Songs From The Victorious City


----------



## Metal Ken

Cathedral - Hopkins(the Witchfinder General)


----------



## Baum

Megadeth - Holy Wars


----------



## Goliath

Chris's test clip.


----------



## Digital Black

Therion , Lemuria and Serius B.... again!


----------



## Metal Ken

King Diamond - 7th of July, 1777


----------



## Chris

HateBreeder said:


> King Diamond - 7th of July, 1777



Abigail = KD's best album. I do believe I'll have to crank that up right now.


----------



## Metal Ken

the king is awesome. \m/

NP:Black Label Society - Doomsday Jesus


----------



## Chris

Agreed. Chained together Abigail - Them - Conspiracy - The Eye last night all in a row. My goodness Andy Laroque is dominant.

Anyways, NP: Ozzy / No Rest.


----------



## Digital Black

Halford: Crucible


----------



## Goliath

Static X - This is Not


----------



## Virtue

Ratt


----------



## The Sleeper

I'm probably going to get hammered for this........but I've been listening to Richard Marx's album Rush Street a bit lately  . There's some awsome session muso's playing on that album like Nathan East, Steve Lukather, Michael Landau, Jeff Porcaro & a few others.

Catch ya's later.......Joe


----------



## Metal Ken

Death - The Philosopher


----------



## Chris

Savatage - HOTMK


----------



## Prophecy420

Anthrax, Cry for the indians


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence
Evergrey - The Inner Circle
Symphony X - The Odyssey
Arch Enemy - Wages Of Sin
Joe Satriani - Strange Beautiful Music


----------



## Vince

Vacant said:


> Arch Enemy - Wages Of Sin



Man, I have trouble taking that band seriously. I was watching MTV2 one night, and there was this incredibly heavy, dense death metal video on. Really heavy stuff, then they show the singer, and I swear I thought it was Shakira. I nearly choked on the food I was eating at the time


----------



## Chris

Hahah Wages of Sin is a fantastic album though. I didn't realize it was a chick until I went to the website.


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Prayer of Hatred


BTW, angela gossow (the arch enemy chick) is hot;p


----------



## macalpine88

sounds of nature Vol 2 and whoopie goldberg


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Over The Wall \m/


----------



## Chris

Qryche - Tribe


----------



## Vince




----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - The Toxic Waltz \m/ 

i love oldschool thrash


----------



## Prophecy420

Audioslave


----------



## Donnie

Buckethead - Bucketheadland II


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - The Preacher


----------



## Digital Black

Sentenced "the cold white light"
Vast "nude"

Hey hatebreeder, you have awesome taste in music. I think some of these nu metal kids today need a dose of exodus and testament to see what aggression was all about...


----------



## Metal Ken

NP: Diamond Head - Am I Evil? 

Thx, seph. Yeah, i try to convert them every now and again. I've got a few ;p


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

Vinnie Moore - In Control


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Children of a Lesser God


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

Shawn Lane - Aga Of The Ladies


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Praise the Strength


----------



## Digital Black

Sonata Artica: Winterhearts guild CD


----------



## Vince

Sephiroth000 said:


> Sonata Artica: Winterhearts guild CD



I love these guys. Their band isn't as impressive to me as their singer is. He's my favorite prog/power metal singer at the moment.

As for me, in my right ear I'm currently listening to tinnitus from a full weekend of recording.


----------



## Digital Black

I prefer sonata Artica to Stratovarious, but, strato has a better guitarist-or at least they did.....


----------



## Jerich

Iced Earth-Gettysburgh  

Adagio-Underworld  

ALAS- absolute purity  

hate eternal-King of all kings  

Polterchrist-The Swarm  

Immolation UNHOLY CULT.........


----------



## Vince

Sephiroth000 said:


> I prefer sonata Artica to Stratovarious, but, strato has a better guitarist-or at least they did.....



I agree. As much as I love their music, Strato's singer just kills it for me.


----------



## Metal Ken

I think the guitarist from Sonata Arctica is better becuase he isnt delerious or anything. Plus he's way cleaner, playingwise. 

Jerich - Hate Eternal \m/

NP: Children of Bodom - HateBreeder


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

Jarle H. Olsen - Adagio jam

Damn good Norwegian guitarist, check out his music: www.jarleholsen.com


----------



## Metal Ken

Demigod - Forlorn


----------



## Digital Black

Dream Theater : Awake cd


----------



## Metal Ken

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Jarle H. Olsen - Adagio jam
> 
> Damn good Norwegian guitarist, check out his music: www.jarleholsen.com



wow he is good. i like that guy. his bassplayer is badass too


----------



## Goliath

Mozart, in a classical mood.


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Pandemonium


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

HateBreeder said:


> wow he is good. i like that guy. his bassplayer is badass too


Yeah, great band.

NP: Helloween - Mankind


----------



## Chris

new Saliva disc.


----------



## Vacant

Arch Enemy - Savage Messiah


----------



## Metal Ken

Savage Messiah \m/

NP: Judas Priest- All Guns Blazing


----------



## macalpine88

tony macalpine - premonition
spocks beard - V


----------



## Digital Black

We need to start posting in other threads...
Arch enemy "wages of Sin".....


----------



## Vacant

Into Eternity - Distant Pale Future


----------



## macalpine88

symphony x - the odyssy

planet x - moonbabies


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - When Heaven Burns


----------



## macalpine88

DT - scenes pt2

does anyone know/listen the knew gordian knot cd emergent, is it good ? i am thinking about buying it


----------



## Metal Ken

ive heard parts of it, its really cool. its not like heavy or anything though.


----------



## Chris

Killswitch.


----------



## Metal Ken

Bolt Thrower - Drowned In Torment \m/


----------



## Vacant

Symphony X - Awakenings


----------



## Metal Ken

Cathedral - Carnival Bizarre


----------



## Vacant

Into Eternity - Absolution


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Burnt Offerings


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - Finally Free

BRING IT HATEBREEDER!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

HAHA! 

Children of Bodom - HATEBREEDER \m/


----------



## Vacant

Everygrey - A Touch Of Blessing


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Cleansed In Pestilence(Blade Of Elohim) \m/\m/


----------



## Goliath

Satch - The souls of Distortion


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass- Corporeal Jigsore Quandary


----------



## Vacant

Journey - Don't Stop Belevin' 

 In the mood for some classics


----------



## Metal Ken

Dark Shift - Eye Of Betrayal


----------



## Drew

wow, we have some screwed up taste in music here... cool. 

fairly conservative- Porcupine Tree, "In Absentia"

-D


----------



## Vacant

Arch Enemy - Behind The Smile


----------



## Metal Ken

Indeed We Do 
NP: Testament - Practice What You Preach (Live)


----------



## macalpine88

planet x - universe  

spocks beard - beware of darkness

yngwie malmsteen - facing the animal


----------



## Metal Ken

Dark Shift - The Keeper


----------



## Jerich

Hate Eternal---king of all kings

Immolation-Un Holy Cult

Dave Sharman 1990

Polterchrist-the Swarn


----------



## Vacant

Evergrey - The Essence of Conviction


----------



## Metal Ken

Psychotic Waltz - Butterfly


----------



## Jerich

Buckethead- Coo coo clocks from hell
Buckethead-Electric Tears
Marty Friedman-Music For Speeding
Iniquity-Grime
Memento Mori-La Danse Macabre
Winds-Of Entity and Mind

Check out "winds"  ---Carl Tideman is a serious shred monster with killer lead tone...I have been following him for a few years now he's a major contender for up and coming Guitar god. the music revolves around piano and Violins,with soft spoken vocals..


----------



## Metal Ken

Already listen to Winds... Good stuff.
NP: Testament - Falling Fast


----------



## Digital Black

Dimmu Borgir deathcult armageddon cd


----------



## Metal Ken

Exumer - Silent Death


----------



## Vacant

Mudvayne - Dig    
Why am I listening to this..?


----------



## Metal Ken

Forbidden - Chalice of Blood(Live)


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

Bob Dylan - Stuck Inside Of Mobile With The Memphis Blues Again


----------



## Vacant

Stratovarius - Eagleheart


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Dead By Dawn \m/

Exodus - Strike of the Beast


----------



## Vacant

Sonata Arctica - Champagne BAth


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - The Toxic Waltz
"Flailing round and round
And you're injury bound
Waltz it up!
The pit is it!" 
God i love this song lol 
*mosh*


----------



## Drew

Floater, "Acoustics." HIGHLY recommended, these guys are like my favorite band in the whole world. "Burning Sosobra" and "Sink" are better, but this one's all-acosutic, which is just COOL. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Violent Revolution


----------



## Goliath

Shinedown


----------



## Metal Ken

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## Decapitated

Alter Bridge............I love it......Tremonti


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Flag Of Hate \m/


----------



## Chris

Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Drew

Tom Waits- "Bone Machine"


----------



## Vacant

Ayreon - Ayreon's Fate


----------



## Metal Ken

Spiral Architect - Fountainhead


----------



## Drew

Floater- Acoustics. 

It's just one of those albums that makes you feel good, listening to... 

www.floatermusic.com


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass - Corporeal Jigsore Quandary \m/


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - In The Name Of God


----------



## Chris

Theater of Pain!


----------



## Metal Ken

Jag Panzer - The Silent \m/


----------



## Vince

"Smack" - by snare drum
"Thud" - by bass drum
"chink" - by ride cymbal

oh... I'm just hitting buttons on the drum machine, nevermind


----------



## rockintoeternity

Symphony-X- the Odessy
Ozzy- Blizzard of Ozz


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Reconquering the Throne \m/


----------



## leadfootdriver

Who's that Lady, from the Isley Brothers.  

really...


----------



## Metal Ken

Spiral Architect - Fountainhead


----------



## macalpine88

DT- scenes from a memory(one of the best albums ever)

on the virg - serious young insects (best album ever released)


----------



## Vacant

Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain


----------



## leadfootdriver

Rick James: "Give it to me baby"


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Infidel \m/


----------



## Virtue

Queensryche - Empire


----------



## Prophecy420

Quiet Riot / QR3


----------



## Chris

Stormlord's cover of Moonchild. It's actually not bad.


----------



## Metal Ken

Dark Shift - Eye OF betrayal 
www.darkshift.com \m/


----------



## macalpine88

on the virg - serious young insects


----------



## Chris

Savatage - 24 hours ago


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Coma Of SOuls


----------



## Chris

In Flames - Colony


----------



## Metal Ken

Forbidden - Forbidden Evil


----------



## Vacant

Arch Enemy - Leader Of The Rats


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Blessed ARe the Sick/ Leading the Rats \m/


----------



## Vacant




----------



## Chris

Tantric


----------



## Goliath

Korn \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

StormWitch - Priest of Evil
'take the black chalk made of bonemeal, draw the evil pentagram
Satan Will rise! 
Mix the fresh blood of a he-goat with the ashes of a witch
Black sacrifice! 
--Priest! Priest of Evil! spits on every crucifix!
Priest of Evil ! adores the number 666! 

Hooray for old school Blasphemic metal \m/


----------



## macalpine88

i just ordered live scenes from new york from DT and emergent from gordian knot. itll be here thursday(hopefully)


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Digital Black

HateBreeder said:


> Carcass - Heartwork


 Fucking killer album.. Still have my old casette tape of that too.





CD- Evergray "solitude-dominece-tragedy"


----------



## leadfootdriver

Haircut 100. "Love Plus One."


----------



## Vacant

Nightwish - Romanticide


----------



## Virtue

Passion & Warfare


----------



## Vacant

Dragonforce - My Spirit Will Go On


----------



## Decapitated

Candiria


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Lunatic Of God's Creation \m/


----------



## Chris

Jordan Rudess - Time Crunch.


----------



## Prophecy420

DT - In the name of god


----------



## Metal Ken

Iced Earth- Travel In Stygian


----------



## kneeboarder52

Chimp Spanner-http://www.soundclick.com/bands/2/chimpspannermusic.htm

His stuff just blows my mind (Clarity in Chaos exp.), a mix of 7 string heavyness, Fusion influenced leads, chops.......but most of all, melody and amzing compositions!


----------



## Metal Ken

Forbidden - Feel No Pain \m/


----------



## macalpine88

HateBreeder said:


> Iced Earth- Travel In Stygian



is iced earth any good? heard alot about them over the past couple of weeks


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah they're pretty cool. i didnt like their new CD as much but their older stuff like, up to horror show is pretty good, IMO. my fav. albums are the first 3 though & Days of Purgatory 

Now PLaying: Psychotic Waltz - Diary Of a Madman (Ozzy cover)


----------



## Vince

Something Wicked this way comes was an awesome album


----------



## Vince

Listening to Trivium right now... f'n awesome new band...

http://www.trivium.org


----------



## Metal Ken

Children of Bodom - Hatecrew Deathroll \m/


----------



## Decapitated

HateBreeder said:


> Children of Bodom - Hatecrew Deathroll \m/




Saw them live and they were amazing! Alexi pulled the solos off no problem..I was blown away....


Currently listening to Necrophagist- "Epitaph" I have read where these guys are being described as the "Dream Theater" of death metal....the guitarist is surprisingly good


----------



## macalpine88

steve vai - passion and warfare


----------



## Metal Ken

Decapitated said:


> Saw them live and they were amazing! Alexi pulled the solos off no problem..I was blown away....
> 
> 
> Currently listening to Necrophagist- "Epitaph" I have read where these guys are being described as the "Dream Theater" of death metal....the guitarist is surprisingly good


yeah dude . saw them twice. got all my albums signed now. I was supposed to see them 3 times but i had to miss the Iced Earth one cause of a exam.

Now Playing - Norther - Tornado Of Souls (megadeth cover)


----------



## Goliath

Q'Ryche, The Warning


----------



## Chris

Blind Guardian - Time what is Time


----------



## Metal Ken

Meliah Rage - Retaliation


----------



## Vegetta

here is my list for last week 

Fates Warning: FWX
Dream Theatre: Awake
Tristania: World of glass
Dimmu Borgir: Death Cult Armegeddon
Children of Bodom: Hatedrew Death Roll
Within Temptation: Mother Earth
Nightwish: Once
Dire Straits: The best of Dire Straits


----------



## Virtue

Megadeth - Capitol Punishment.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo

Helmet - Size Matters ( just can't get enough of it )
Devildriver
Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache
The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Reconquering the Throne


----------



## Vince

Triumph, the Insult Comic Dog - "Come Poop With Me"


----------



## macalpine88

desertdweller said:


> Triumph, the Insult Comic Dog - "Come Poop With Me"


----------



## Toshiro

Okay, I'll bite:

Upstairs:

Shadow's Fall - The War Within
Dark Tranquillity - Exposures..(both cds)
Nevermore - The Politics of Ecstasy
Kreator - Coma of Souls

Downstairs(here at the PC):

Disincarnate - Dreams of the Carrion Kind
Morbid Angel - Domination
At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul
Suffocation - Souls to Deny
Testament - Low

^_^


----------



## stuh84

Evergrey - The Inner Circle
Sonata Arctica - Winterhearts Guild
Sonata Arctica - Reckoning Night
Divercia - Cycle Of Zero


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> Okay, I'll bite:
> 
> Upstairs:
> 
> Shadow's Fall - The War Within
> Dark Tranquillity - Exposures..(both cds)
> Nevermore - The Politics of Ecstasy
> Kreator - Coma of Souls
> 
> Downstairs(here at the PC):
> 
> Disincarnate - Dreams of the Carrion Kind
> Morbid Angel - Domination
> At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul
> Suffocation - Souls to Deny
> Testament - Low
> 
> ^_^



Badass \m/

NP: Vader - Litany


----------



## Shikaru

Currently Playing song: Dream Theater - The glass prison/This dying soul (changed over the course of posting)

Gotta love John petrucci with a seven string in hand 

Listening to a lot of seven string stuff lately, most likely fueled by my recent discovery of this forum and my current quest for an RG2027x  

System of a down have also been in my Cd player a lot recently. One of the few good nu-metal (excuse the use of genres, but its easier that way) bands at the moment. Interesting and different, and very \m/ anyone else like them?


----------



## Vince

Listening to some of my old recordings the last day or so. It's always interesting hearing older works with a fresh ear. My old singer that everyone hated so much really wasn't that bad.

Other than that, I've been listening to a lot of In Flames lately. I downloaded a bunch of their videos and I think they're all fantastic.


----------



## Toshiro

Heh, something new to listen to, gotta love Promo CDs:







 \m/ New Kreator!! \m/  

And yes, this will be *the* #1 thrash release of 2005, I predict. It's like Coma of Souls and Violent Revolution mixed together. 

Hatebreeder's gonna like this, I think, since we seem to have similar tastes in music.


----------



## Metal Ken

Ive seen the studio videos. It looks fucking amazing.

Listening to: Vital Remains - Dechristianize


----------



## Leon

Chris said:


> Killswitch.


  

i downloaded the video for The End Of Heartache from http://www.urbanchaosvideos.com/ and became an instant fan!

 +1

(i've also since downloaded the video for Rose of Sharyn, it rocks!)


----------



## Leon

desertdweller said:


> Listening to Trivium right now... f'n awesome new band...
> 
> http://www.trivium.org


these guys rock!

i also just checked their website. they'll be playing with Killswitch Engage in florida Nov 26th. someone had better go to that show!


----------



## macalpine88

king crimson - in the wake of posiedon


----------



## Vince

Toshiro said:


> And yes, this will be *the* #1 thrash release of 2005



Pretty easy when it's the ONLY thrash release of 2005!! 



j/k


----------



## Toshiro

Someone else'll release something. 

Still, I like it a whole lot more than the new Megadeth, about equal with the new Exodus.


----------



## Metal Ken

Well yeah. Even though Kreator and megadeth had slightly commercial periods, Kreators slower/softer songs ruled megadeth or metallica's softer songs. Kreator Redeemed themselves w/ Violent Revolution. Something metallica could only have hoped to achieve. \m/.
BTW, The new Sodom DVD will rule too when it comes out.


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> Well yeah. Even though Kreator and megadeth had slightly commercial periods, Kreators slower/softer songs ruled megadeth or metallica's softer songs. Kreator Redeemed themselves w/ Violent Revolution. Something metallica could only have hoped to achieve. \m/.
> BTW, The new Sodom DVD will rule too when it comes out.



Yeah, I remember posting on the Megadeth boards, hoping that Dave would make good on his claims. Bought "The World Needs a Hero" and was dissapointed. Got Violent Revolution and was like "Hey Dave, if Kreator can make a full come-back, why can't you?" The newest Megadeth isn't much better, where-as this Kreator CD is even more like CoS than VR was. Hell, I played a track for my friend and he thought it was old school from the 80's. ^_^

I just hope when they tour the US they bring Dark Tranquillity with them, since DT is opening up for the Euro tour. \m/ Gopnna need a neck-brace after that show, I'm getting old and stuff.


----------



## Weirdbeard

Skindred


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - world anarchy


----------



## Drew

Tool- "Ticks and Leeches"

Good work music.


----------



## kman

king crimson- red


----------



## Vegetta

Evergrey The Inner Circle
Sabbath Eternal Idol
Yngwie Fire and Ice


----------



## macalpine88

just traded in ace combat 5 which i paid 50 bucks for and got 19 bucks back when i traded it in  , bought Mavivishnu Orchestra - birds of fire. i love it(i was gonna buy symphony x - mythology suite but it was more money than i had) although, john mcglaughlin needs to learn how to tune his guitar


----------



## Shannon

At this very moment...
Meshuggah's "Nothing"

It's been a while since I've heard it.


----------



## Metal Ken

macalpine88 said:


> just traded in ace combat 5 which i paid 50 bucks for and got 19 bucks back when i traded it in  , bought Mavivishnu Orchestra - birds of fire. i love it(i was gonna buy symphony x - mythology suite but it was more money than i had) although, john mcglaughlin needs to learn how to tune his guitar




it is tuned... he uses lotsa weird scales with like, quarter step intervals and whatnot. ;p

To and from work: Deicide. At work: TSO.


----------



## macalpine88

on the song birds of fire his guitar is really out of tune and it gets progressivly worse i dont know if it is just the quality of the recording or me(most likely) just sounds a few cents off. 

quarter step intervals? sounds interesting, like alot of bends or something


----------



## Shannon

Just got Anthrax's "The Greater of Two Evils." 

It rocks!


----------



## Metal Ken

Absu - Pillars Of mercy \m/
Public service Announcement:
Absu' Tara album freaking rules, \m/.


----------



## Vegetta

revsharp777 said:


> Just got Anthrax's "The Greater of Two Evils."
> 
> It rocks!



I really like anthrax


----------



## Shannon

Vegetta said:


> I really like anthrax



Well then, here's my little review...  

I've always loved the Belladonna-era Anthrax. Afterall, when "Among The Living" came out, that was my 1st exposure to thrash metal! I heard "Indians" for the first time & it freaked me out! Life was forever changed. So needless to say, Anthrax has always held a special place in my heart. Now, with that said... 

I picked up "The Greater of Two Evils" today & have been listening to it all day! My verdict? IT F*CKING ROCKS!!! The CD's overall vibe can be summed up in one word: FUN! 

For those that don't know, "The Greater of Two Evils" is a collection of 15 tracks from the Belladonna-era. Anthrax banged it out live in the studio in 48 hours with current singer John Bush. It's raw, unpolished, & you can tell they still love the old-school tunes that made them famous! To see them revisit the classics & put a modern spin on them is truely a hell of a treat. John Bush (although I don't like most of Anthrax's music since he joined) has done an excellent job & performed these classics wonderfully. Kudos to him. I was really curious to hear all the "Among The Living" tracks re-done. Of course, they all sound great, but I was even more impressed by the sheer furiousity of "Deathrider", "Panic", & especially "Gung-Ho." Moshin' madness! 

Simply put, many have tried & failed to sound like Anthrax, but it's hard to beat the originals. Their blend of genre-defining thrash & a great sense of humor have put them in a class all their own. It's good to see that they can still deliver the goods after all these years. 

"The Greater of Two Evils" gets 2 thumbs up from me.


----------



## Vegetta

my old band used to play Indians I dig that tune I had a ball playing it 
we ended up adding caught in a mosh to our set cause we got a bit faster and ended up needing another song lol
I really like the Bush vocal stuff tho Sound of white noise is an awesome album 

I saw the video for Deathrider last night on the ball RULED!


----------



## Shannon

Vegetta said:


> I saw the video for Deathrider last night on the ball RULED!



They have a video for that? SCHWEET!


----------



## Vegetta

revsharp777 said:


> They have a video for that? SCHWEET!


oh yea it owns they basically just use a handcam and show a ton of people in NYC headbanging (like standing out in the street and stuff) and different anthrax album covers go whipping past...


----------



## Toshiro

Man, I must just be freaking lucky as hell this year(or maybe the universe is making up for destroying my work over the summer).

Was just handed another Promo CD over the weekend: Dark Tranquillity - Character

And well, it's great! \m/

All the lucky Europeans who get to see them open for Kreator next year are lucky bums! lol Hope they bring the tour over here, having Kreator's live DVD just isn't the same as seeing them in person(though my drummer friend is in the DVD when they pan across the crowd in Tampa).


----------



## Metal Ken

they played deathrider when i saw them live \m/ 

NP: TEstament - Disciples Of the Watch (Apocalyptic City ver.)


----------



## KenBoston

Megadeth-Symphony of Destruction


----------



## kman

Miles Davis- Kind of Blue


----------



## Metal Ken

Children of Bodom - Children of Decadence


----------



## Digital Black

Rhapsody " Symphony of Enchanted Lands II The DArk Secret"

Fucking killer CD.


----------



## Shannon

For the past week...

Anthrax - The Greater of Two Evils
Van Halen - Fair Warning, Diver Down, & Women and Children First (I haven't heard these in ages)
Mastadon - Leviathan


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - Fabulous Disaster


----------



## Digital Black

HateBreeder said:


> Exodus - Fabulous Disaster


Great album
I like "Impasct is imminent"  Also


----------



## Metal Ken

\m/
The new one is badass too. Now i gotta listen to Forward march. \m/


----------



## Digital Black

HateBreeder said:


> \m/
> The new one is badass too. Now i gotta listen to Forward march. \m/


I've been meaning to pick up the one, I just haven't got around to it yet. Saw a new video from Exodus last month on Urianum I think... Sounded great.


----------



## Toshiro

Sephiroth000 said:


> I've been meaning to pick up the one, I just haven't got around to it yet. Saw a new video from Exodus last month on Urianum I think... Sounded great.



Go get it, it's killer. \m/  

Oh yeah, currently playing on Winamp: Megumi Hayashibara - Just Be Conscious (Slayers Return movie soundtrack)

If anyone even knows this I'll be heartattack surprised. I am a wierdo.


----------



## Digital Black

Nevermore "dead Heart in a Dead world"


----------



## Leon

i've been digg'n on leadfootdriver's (mick neil's) album Shades of the Day. it very much reminds me of Passion And Warfare, but with a different approach. ...if that makes any sense 

but right now, Johnny Cash's When The Man Comes Around.


----------



## Vince

Minibosses - Castlevania II (night theme)


----------



## Vacant

Soilwork - Downfall 24


----------



## Metal Ken

Nevemore - I, Voyager


----------



## YYZ2112

Evergrey - The Inner Circle (just picked it up last night.... not bad)
Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity
Lacuna Coil - Comalies
Fates Warning - X

That's it for today so far.....


----------



## Donnie

Fates Warning - A Pleasant Shade of Gray


----------



## macalpine88

YYZ2112 said:


> Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity



one of my favorite cds


----------



## Chris

Grip Inc - Power of Inner Strength


----------



## macalpine88

just finished listening to PX - live from oz(best live cd ever released  )


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Praise the Strength \m/


----------



## Vince

Nightwish - Once (IMO the best new metal album in years.)


----------



## bobthemerciful

desertdweller said:


> Nightwish - Once (IMO the best new metal album in years.)


Tis very good. Not got it yet. Listening to (and learning) Is There Love in Space at the moment. Used to pride myself on not having anything in my collection I couldn't play. Trying to get back there


----------



## Digital Black

Dimmu Borgir--Death cult Armageddon


----------



## Metal Ken

desertdweller said:


> Nightwish - Once (IMO the best new metal album in years.)


If you dig death metal, check out Vital Remain's DeChristianize. It is the most insanely awesome DM album. One of my all time favorites. Vader's Litany is awesome too.


----------



## Vince

I don't dig death metal  Nightwish has a female opera singer, and their new bassist has a great counterpoint heavy male vocal.

Their music is 2 parts Dream Theater, one part old-Savatage, add a dash of Rammstein, Maiden, and Paradise Lost.

In fact, they're quite a bit like Dream Theater... heavy guitar, pounding drums, tough bass, smooth keys, and a female singer.

Yeah, almost identical


----------



## macalpine88

desertdweller said:


> In fact, they're quite a bit like Dream Theater... heavy guitar, pounding drums, tough bass, smooth keys, and a female singer.
> 
> Yeah, almost identical



  who else can hit those high notes on take the time

now playing, On The Virg - Serious Young Insects


----------



## Digital Black

In my 3 disk changer in my room
An evening with Jorden Rudess and John Petrucci

Nightwish - Once

Derek Sherinian- Mythology


----------



## Chris

I'm watching the Dokken: Live from the Sun DVD - my goodness is Reb Beach one sick, sick player.


----------



## macalpine88

Sephiroth000 said:


> In my 3 disk changer in my room
> An evening with Jorden Rudess and John Petrucci
> 
> Nightwish - Once
> 
> Derek Sherinian- Mythology



never heard of night wish but the others are both awsome, gotta love petruccis rendition of flight of the bumble bee  and of course alpha burst on mythology


----------



## Vegetta

Nightwish are awesome I bought an import copy of Once right after it was released. All of the songs on Once are really fantastic 

If you like Nightwish check out Tristania (they have a new CD coming out in FEB) World of Glass is a awesome cd 

I have been listening to Evergrey The Inner Circle since I got it allmost nonstop
Fantastic CD


----------



## Vince

Tristania is a strange band. I had a CD of theirs from a few years ago. The cover had a bunch of dead nude chicks laid out over black rocks at night. I had to buy the album when I saw that, it was just so freaky.

their song "Beyond the Veil" was pretty decent. Huge sound from that band, I just don't really stomach the death metal vocals well.


now playing - In Flames "Cloud Connected"


----------



## Digital Black

Theater of Tragady- Ageis

Devin Townsend- Terria


----------



## grimmchaos

Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
Shadows Fall - The War Within


----------



## Vegetta

desertdweller said:


> Tristania is a strange band. I had a CD of theirs from a few years ago. The cover had a bunch of dead nude chicks laid out over black rocks at night. I had to buy the album when I saw that, it was just so freaky.
> 
> their song "Beyond the Veil" was pretty decent. Huge sound from that band, I just don't really stomach the death metal vocals well.
> 
> 
> now playing - In Flames "Cloud Connected"



world of glass has Vibke singing most of the vocals (goth/operatic) there are still some death growl/vocals but they stand as a nice counterpoint to her vocals...

Tristania check out the link for samples from Ashes (middle of the page)


----------



## Digital Black

we're snowed in here today. So I've been jamming all day to all kinds of stuff.

Candria- the coma imprint

Exodus - tempo of the dammed


----------



## Vegetta

gotta love that lake effect snow


----------



## macalpine88

oh yeah, its been snowing all day. i have been learning useless scales all day and playing pool on yahoo


----------



## seeyouauntie

currently listening to korn greatist hits volume 1 and some texas rap for some weird unknown fucking reason


----------



## grimmchaos

Well, we missed the snow up here, but damn was it cold out this morning!


----------



## macalpine88

my thermometer says -0.2 degrees out, its just a little bit cold out. nothing like a 2 hour delay from school, what better time play guitar


----------



## grimmchaos

I remember those days (they weren't that long ago) and miss them dearly....going in to work regardless of the weather conditions sucks!


----------



## Chris

Firewind


----------



## kman

An Evening with John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess


----------



## Toshiro

Soilwork - Stabbing the Drama (Promo)

Has an annoying voice over every other song to stop it from being a regular CD leak. It sounds better than Figure Number Four, I think, but still not up to "Predator's" standards. 

Oh yeah, did a sound rip of my Kreator- Live Kreation DVD, that's fun to listen to.  Milli is so freaking prefect live it's scary.  \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

KREATOR OWNS! \m/
They rule live. i saw them on the VIolent Revolution tour. It was awesome.

NP:Morbid Angel - God Of Emptiness


----------



## darren

I'm listening to a lot of Deftones lately. I love Stephen Carpenter's tones and chord voicings.


----------



## Dylan7620

right now im listening to some rare slipknot stuff like "get this" cory taylor is just absolutly sick on the vocals  and my other one ive been listening to is metabolic (also by slipknot) its just straight fuckin rockin out the whole time


----------



## Shredhead

Steve Vai : an anthology cd...great stuff!


----------



## Donnie

Static-X: Shadow Zone


----------



## macalpine88

transatlantic - bridge across forever


----------



## Chris

Mick Neil!


----------



## WayneCustom7

Freak Kitchen featuring my fav shredmeister, Mattias IA Eklundh!


----------



## Vince

Chris said:


> Mick Neil!



+1


----------



## Vegetta

Nightwish: Over the Hills and Far Away
Rainbow: Rising
Angels of Venice: Awake inside a dream


----------



## Vacant

Dragonforce - Soldiers of The Wasteland


----------



## macalpine88

Cab 2


----------



## kman

king crimson- red


----------



## Shannon

At this very moment...

My CD changer is rotating the following:

Slayer - God Hates Us All
Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
Glass Casket - We Are Gathered Here Today
Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia


----------



## Toshiro

Savatage - Ghost in the Ruins Live [Tribute to Criss Oliva]

OMG he was such a great player, RIP Criss.


----------



## Metal Ken

First 2 Vital Remains CDs


----------



## Chris

Toshiro said:


> Savatage - Ghost in the Ruins Live [Tribute to Criss Oliva]
> 
> OMG he was such a great player, RIP Criss.



 One of my alltime favorites.


----------



## grimmchaos

Soilwork - A Predator's Portrait and Figure Number Five
Children of Bodom - Hatecrew Deathroll


----------



## WayneCustom7

Heavenly- Dust to Dust


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Impossible Brutality


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - Disappear


----------



## WayneCustom7

desertdweller said:


> yuck. When I met my girlfriend, I was so suprised by her musical tastes. She's a sweet, mild-mannered 20 something, and her favorite bands were Marilyn Manson and Cannibal Corpse. One redeeming quality, she did get me into NIN's first disc, so I have to give her that. She doesn't seem to mind when I put Anthrax or Megadeth on, but man she kills me if I put any progressive metal or euro stuff in. She hates the high-pitched singers that sing on key


American, true and blue! It must be the European descendants who thrive in the Eurometal!


----------



## keithb

In the playlist right now:

Dream Theater - A Change of Seaons
Type O Negative - October Rust
Meshuggah - Nothing
Neil Zaza - Staring at the Sun


----------



## kman

Planet X- Moonbabies


----------



## kman

Yes- Fragile

doesnt anyone listen to music anymore?


----------



## Vegetta

Im listening to:
DT Train of Thought 
Slipknot Vol 3 
Rainbow Rising

and the new Tristania CD Ashes 

I dont really like the New tristania... they went in another musical direction....There is hardly any symphonic stuff on the new disc  
Plus Vibke hardly sings on any of the songs...really pretty dissappointing...


----------



## Digital Black

Symphorce -Twice second

silent Hill 4 soundtrack


----------



## Vince

Submersed.

I'm buying this album later today. Chris, great recommendation. I owe you a Guinness the next time I'm in Boston.


----------



## YYZ2112

I just listened to the first Trantric album.... I got to say that guitar player does some cool and interesting things. I'm not fond of his tone of this recording but I still think he has his own sound and style.


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Return to the Apocalyptic City - Disciples Of The Watch \m/


----------



## Dylan7620

hello again - the cars.......... yea, thats right


----------



## Metal Ken

Immortal - In My Kingdom Cold \m/ 
Its so grim and frostbitten lol


----------



## YYZ2112

It's funny to see the Cars sandwiched between Testament and Immortal.


----------



## Leon

Jamiroquai - Synkronized album


----------



## Toshiro

Malevolent Creation - The Will To Kill

Suffocation - Pierced from Within

Foreign Objects - Universal Culture Shock (love the solos, the rest is ehhhhhh)


----------



## grimmchaos

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## Chris

desertdweller said:


> Submersed.
> 
> I'm buying this album later today. Chris, great recommendation. I owe you a Guinness the next time I'm in Boston.



Also listening to it. I love this guy's friggin' voice. 

And the next time you're in Boston, there's going to be a lot of guinness goin' around. 

(don't tell Drew, he drinks like a fucking viking  )


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> Malevolent Creation - The Will To Kill
> 
> Suffocation - Pierced from Within



I up the horns in your honor \m/

NP: Nevermore - I, Voyager


----------



## Shannon

Hmmm...
I've been listening to the near-finished mixes of End Theory's (my metal band) debut CD. Also, I've been listening to Charlie Drown (an industrial rock/metal band that I will be playing guitar for). 
www.endtheory.net
www.charliedrown.com

Other than that...

Martyr AD - On Earth As It Is In Hell
The Red Chord - Fused Together In Revolving Doors
Dimmu Borgir - D.C.A.
Slayer - South of Heaven
Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill
Capharnaum - Fractured
Radiohead - OK Computer
Something Must Die - Riding In An Ambulance / The Industry Sessions
Sevendust - Seasons
Alter Bridge - One Day Remains (I know, I know...but it's actually good)


----------



## WayneCustom7

...my kids fighting over the remote


----------



## Digital Black

The new SonataArctica--Reckoning Night

Wuthering Heights --To travel to Evermore


----------



## WayneCustom7

Sephiroth000 said:


> The new SonataArctica--Reckoning Night
> 
> Wuthering Heights --To travel to Evermore


How is the new Sonata...I dig those guys!


----------



## Metal Ken

Yes, i concur. Sonata Artica is pretty good. \m/


NP: Metallica - Am I Evil?


----------



## Jerich

I am feeling doomy!!!!

New -Solitude Aeturnus

My Dying Bride - Light at the end of the world

Power Of Omens 

Season Of Mourning (shameless plug)

Morgion-Azure Sky

Tiamat-wildhoney

Anathema-pentecost III


----------



## Leon

hummmmmmmmmm of the computer lab, but Yes - Roundabout is stuck in my head.


----------



## Metal Ken

the new Solitude Aeturnus is out? Badass. 

NP: Morbid Angel - Umulamabri


----------



## jim777

wildealien said:


> hummmmmmmmmm of the computer lab, but Yes - Roundabout is stuck in my head.



great tune 
Korn was on South park last night in an ancient repeat, I bet this was the reason. I mean, it's a Holloween episode...


----------



## Metal Ken

Metallica - Battery
Been listening to Thy serpent and Cryptopsy in the car.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Opeth: Damnation...man what a masterpiece


----------



## moojimoo3

Slipknot ; SPit it out live 
where corey gets the crowd on the floor lol and sid puches some dude(the DJ)


----------



## GuitarMofo

36 crazyfists - Cure Eclipse, its so sexy when they make that guitar noise  its really cool...honest


----------



## Dylan7620

moojimoo3 said:


> Slipknot ; SPit it out live
> where corey gets the crowd on the floor lol and sid puches some dude(the DJ)


any one whos doubs slipknot's ability to put on a show should get dissasterpieces. excelent DVD


----------



## Baum

Saw them on tour with Slayer last year, and they bored me to tears. I've seen Slayer in better shape as well but they weren't as bad as Slipknot. 

Joe Satriani - Surfing with the alien


----------



## Chris

Black Label Society - Mafia.


----------



## Dylan7620

Baum said:


> Saw them on tour with Slayer last year, and they bored me to tears. I've seen Slayer in better shape as well but they weren't as bad as Slipknot.
> 
> Joe Satriani - Surfing with the alien


really? where were they lacking? the DVD has more of a "stage show" and i know this time around they wanted to strip everything down to the music


----------



## Toshiro

I dunno, no amount of stage show could make up for Slipnot's music, IMO.. Of course, I think KISS is moronic too.. lol

Now playing(on some type of prog/power kick lately):
Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm
Evergrey - A Night to Remember Live(Promo)
Fates Warning - Parallels


----------



## Baum

Dylan7620 said:


> really? where were they lacking? the DVD has more of a "stage show" and i know this time around they wanted to strip everything down to the music



Well, they had a bunch of effects and stuff, the singer did move quite a lot but else they were pretty average, runofthemill-headbanging and posing (the latter not even that good). Add the fact that I don't exactly like their music. 
I can say to their defence that Slayer weren't much better - they did their thing, as usual. They were very tight except for when Dave Lombardo fucked up Angel of Death. Of all songs... 

Nevermore - We Disintegrate


----------



## Chris

Shawn Lane, Powers of Ten (on random)


----------



## WayneCustom7

Toshiro said:


> I dunno, no amount of stage show could make up for Slipnot's music, IMO.. Of course, I think KISS is moronic too.. lol
> 
> Now playing(on some type of prog/power kick lately):
> Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm
> Evergrey - A Night to Remember Live(Promo)
> Fates Warning - Parallels


Ah, cool...DragonForce, man those guys are on fire...that's a classic set you have there bro...


----------



## VforVendetta00

Strapping Young Lad - Alien, fuckin great cd as usual.


----------



## Chris

Aah, SLY is fuckin' great. I'm going to toss that in right now.


----------



## kman

Dream Theater- Images and Words


----------



## Baum

Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World, Enemies Of Reality, Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## The Rx Elite

Hed Pe - Only in Amerika


----------



## Metal Ken

Behemoth - Demigod
Freaking Awesome death metal CD. All about occultism and ancient sumerian mythology and stuff. Bad ass \m/


----------



## jski7

Soulfly . It's heavy "world music" , very diverse . I know they've been around for awhile , but I just recently started getting into them . The "Prophecy" disc is f**kin' cool , lots and lots of different influences and flavors on there . Also , Max could teach Head a thing or two about being religious and NOT being a douche  .


----------



## Vince

kman said:


> Dream Theater- Images and Words



+1


----------



## Drew

Tom Waits - Bone Machine


----------



## Metal Ken

Burnt Offerings - Testament


----------



## Drew

Suspended Animation - John Petrucci


----------



## Dylan7620

acid rain - LTE


----------



## Metal Ken

Suck a Sage- Guilty Gear X Soundtrack
Video game music is


----------



## Vacant

Ayreon - Day Sixteen: Loser


----------



## Chris

The Eighth Day - Solitude Aeturnus


----------



## Toshiro

Shadow - Shadow

It's a Japanese Melo-death band with a female singer, pretty cool.


----------



## Metal Ken

Solitude Aeturnus is badass. \m/\m/

Chapel of Burning - SOlitude Aeturnus


----------



## Shannon

Meshuggah - Catch 33 (the leaked net copy)

Fret not little ones, I'll still buy it when the OFFICIAL release comes out. Meshuggah owns you all!


----------



## kman

Allan Holdsworth- Wardenclyffe Tower


----------



## Shannon

NP: Norma Jean - O God The Aftermath


----------



## Leon

Buckethead - Binge and Grab (instrumental version)


----------



## FoxMustang

Drew said:


> Suspended Animation - John Petrucci


"Tunnel Vision" ... again


----------



## pooo

Rhapsody - Emerald Sword (and everything else from Best of Rhapsody)

Most recently, Steve Vai's Real Illusion: Reflections album.


----------



## macalpine88

pooo said:


> Most recently, Steve Vai's Real Illusion: Reflections album.



 i love that cd. its been in my cd player since it came out


----------



## Vacant

Children of Bodom - Children of Decadence


----------



## pooo

macalpine88 said:


> i love that cd. its been in my cd player since it came out



Yea, very cool songs in there. One of my favourites being track no.8, Yai Yai. Very very cute lol.


----------



## Metal Ken

I Am The Law - Anthrax.
Respect the Badge! ;p


----------



## Prophecy420

Marilyn Manson


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Vivaldi
Frank Sinatra
Shadows Fall
American Headcharge
My bands Cd

This is in my 5 disc


----------



## Chris

Alter Bridge.


----------



## Dylan7620

my new band stuff - 2 guitars and drums... we just threw the mic in the middle so we could get ideas, we ended up coming up with the blueprints for a new song, i dont even want to play our old stuff now


----------



## Chris

Sleight of Hand - Pearl Jam


----------



## Leon

HateBreeder said:


> I Am The Law - Anthrax.
> Respect the Badge! ;p


i'm the man! i'm the man! i'm so bad, i should be in detention... i'm the maaaaaaaaaaan! 

Metallica - ...And Justice For All


----------



## Leon

HateBreeder said:


> Suck a Sage- Guilty Gear X Soundtrack
> Video game music is


the only video game soundtrack i've got is Killer Kuts, from Killer Instinct. it's pretty cool. a buddy of mine had one for Tribes, it had some sweet tunes on it.


----------



## Dylan7620

demon hunter


----------



## Chris

A mix of Flotsam & Jetsam. Fuckin' awesome band.


----------



## Metal Ken

God Of Emptiness By Morbid Angel. One of their most badass 7 string songs \m/


----------



## SevenatoR

Tony Macalpine - Maximum Security
Dream Theater - Awake & Falling Into Infinity
TNT - Tell No Tales
Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos
Eric Johnson - Venus Isle
Rush - A Show of Hands

That's my 6-disc changer right now. Looks like I need to get a little more current. LOL


----------



## telecaster90

My WMP media library on shuffle. ATM, it's a Boot of Dream Theater's The Glass Prison.


----------



## Chris

Manowar


----------



## telecaster90

Anti-Flag


----------



## Chris

Fiona Apple now.


----------



## telecaster90

Dream Theater-Images and Words


----------



## Shannon

Strapping Young Lad - Alien
Norma Jean - O God The Aftermath
Meshuggah - Catch33 (the leaked copy)


----------



## Dylan7620

hey rev, did you see norma jean(new album is sick!!) on the 22 at the grace....err el corizon (?) i went but it was sold out, norma jean and unearth  atreyu probably sold all the tickets


----------



## Digital Black

I need to get the new SYL

Silent Hill 4 soundtrack
Wurthering Heights :: To travel to evermore


----------



## Ancestor

At the moment, a worthless info-mercial. But, only an hour ago, I was listening to Megadeth. I bought The System Has Failed, and then loaned it to a friend who still has it.   

So, I had to d/l a little to get my fix. Good music.


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson's Live and Beyond -Alien Love Child 2000 CD.
He's one of the best guitarists out there!


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Serpents Of The Light


----------



## WayneCustom7

Magnitude9's Reality in Focus...of course!


----------



## Jerich

Damn you!!! now that I am sooOO000 Hyped up ..I am watching the DVD Shred Tactics...and Listening to Rob Johnson's "Peripheral"...and finding more and more licks to Absorb...


thanks alot Wayne


----------



## WayneCustom7

Don't forget, if you have specific questions about his DVD PM me...I'm at work preparing the interview...


----------



## Jerich

you asked for it Damn you!!!...man when I teach some of my students some of Rob's Techniques they Look at me like I am from another planet...I love that feeling...really do!!!


----------



## WayneCustom7

I'm ordering the DVD as we speak...not that I'll ever be able to play that fast....more out of respect and appreciation for what Rob is doing


----------



## Vegetta

I jut picked up Evergreys 2 disc a night to remember live It is realy quite good!

I also swiped my wifes copy of the new Queens of the stone age I kind of dig them


----------



## Shannon

Fantomas - Suspended Animation
Strapping Young Lad - Alien
Reverend Horton Heat - Revival


----------



## Chris

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## Metal Ken

Vader - Immortal Rites (Morbid Angel Cover)


----------



## Vegetta

revsharp777 said:


> Fantomas - Suspended Animation
> Strapping Young Lad - Alien
> Reverend Horton Heat - Revival



I saw a Strapping Young Lad Video on the headbangers ball a couple of weeks ago and it was a really good song....I cant remember the name of the song but I would like to get the cd it was on


----------



## SevenatoR

James LaBrie - Elements of Persuasion over and over and over and over....    

Better than the recent efforts of that other band he's in  

I can't turn it off!!!! LOL


----------



## Metal Ken

Megadeth - Rust in Peace...Polaris


----------



## Chris

Course of Nature. Friggin' great album.


----------



## TheReal7

SevenatoR said:


> James LaBrie - Elements of Persuasion over and over and over and over....
> 
> Better than the recent efforts of that other band he's in
> 
> I can't turn it off!!!! LOL



Yes, this album is simple incredible!


----------



## WayneCustom7

Jimmy Bruno...nuff said!


----------



## Shannon

Vegetta said:


> I saw a Strapping Young Lad Video on the headbangers ball a couple of weeks ago and it was a really good song....I cant remember the name of the song but I would like to get the cd it was on



The song is called "Love?" and it's on Alien.


----------



## Leon

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Mary Had A Little Lamb


----------



## Vegetta

revsharp777 said:


> The song is called "Love?" and it's on Alien.



cool thanks!!!


----------



## telecaster90

My Chemical Romance-I'm Not Okay (I Promise)


----------



## Drew

Rusted Root - "When I Woke." Great album.


----------



## telecaster90

Dream Theater-Pull Me Under


----------



## kman

Planet X- Moonbabies


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Summoning Redemption. 

Does anyone know this for sure? But i think the entire Gateways CD is done on 7 strings.. it sounds low enough to be...


----------



## Shannon

HateBreeder said:


> Morbid Angel - Summoning Redemption.
> 
> Does anyone know this for sure? But i think the entire Gateways CD is done on 7 strings.. it sounds low enough to be...



Most of the tracks are done with his UV7BK.


----------



## Toshiro

Eric was still in the band then too, and all he seemed to play was 7 string.  Trey does have a habit of using his old BCRich 6 strings for the solos though.

Anyways.... what have I been listening to lately....

Beyond Twilight - Section X
Communic - Conspiracy In Mind 
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality (Remix)
Arwen - Illusions


----------



## Metal Ken

well, erik only recorded 3 albums w/ them (Incl. Entangled, which has some cool pics of both Eric & Trey w/ their Universes.)
Its just it sounds like gateways was an all 7 string affair ;p

NP: Bruce Dickinson - Darkside of Aquarius


----------



## dpm

Anathema - Alternative 4, Pentacost III

My Dying Bride - The Voice of the Wretched

Opeth - Damnation

Nick Cave - Nocturama, Murder Ballads

John Zorn - Electric Masada

Samael - Reign of Light


----------



## Metal Ken

Absu - From Ancient Times (Starless Skies Burn To Ash)


----------



## Jeff

King's X
DT
Evanescence
Lacuna Coil


----------



## Allen Garrow

Stone Sour

~A


----------



## grimmchaos

Alter Bridge - Watch Your Words


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Servant In Heaven/King In Hell


----------



## Toshiro

Control Denied - The Fragile Art Of Existence (RIP Chuck)
Pharoh - After The Fire

Same singer, completely different forms of metal.  Anyone who couldn't get into Death because of the vocals owes it to themselves to pick up Control Denied. Chuck Schuldiner was one of the best metal guitarists/song writers to ever live.


----------



## Drew

Rage Against the Machine - self-titled ("Township Rebellion" at the moment)

-D


----------



## CLONE

The Haunted - Abysmal


----------



## keithb

Nightwish - Once (great album if you like power metal)


----------



## Metal Ken

Mob Rules - Down In Nowhere Land


----------



## Skeksis

Greg Howe - Just Kiddin'


----------



## keithb

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - COnquered By Sodom


----------



## Digital Black

Racer X - superheros


----------



## Metal Ken

Nevermore - Ambivalent


----------



## macalpine88

earlier. spocks beard - at the end of the day

a few minutes ago DT take the time


----------



## darren

The playlist i've been listening to lately on my iPod is a mix of various Tool, A Perfect Circle and Deftones tracks, along with a few selections from Vast and a handful of tracks from Emiliàna Torrini.


----------



## Vegetta

Strapping Young Lad - Alien...im digging it
and Im still playing the crap out of the new live everygrey


----------



## Metal Ken

Holocaust - Heavy MEtal Mania


----------



## Drew

The Cure, "Disintegration." I hate the Cure, but this is just an amazing album.


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> The Cure, "Disintegration." I hate the Cure, but this is just an amazing album.


LMAO 
Thats hilarious. THEY SUCK SO BAD! But i cant stop listening to It! 

NP:Nevermore - Never Purify


----------



## Skeksis

Stratovarius - Kiss of Judas


----------



## Drew

Yeah, they're just annoying and poppy and generally so... bad. But yet, Disintegration is just a brilliant, dark, fucked-up pop album. Phenominal.


----------



## BCrowell

I think the Cure have created some pretty catchy stuff...every once in a while I relearn that one song ..oh what was the title!!?? "..monday just falls apart, tuesday-wednesday break my heart, thursday never hesitates, it's friday, I'm in love..." something like that...goin' by memory.

Let's see, I've been listenin' to several, depending on where I am :

Rush - Caress of Steel ...in the Car,
Billy Sheehan - Cosmic Troubador ...at the desk
Eiffel 65 ...in the home stereo..."I'm blue"...so f&*kin' catchy


----------



## Drew

Yeah, Brian, that's the problem, it's TOO damned catchy for me, lol. 

I ended up grabing Disintegration, embarrassingly enough, from that HP (I think) ad where they used a line from "Pictures of You." "I've been looking so long at these pictures of you, that I almost believe that they're real... I've been looking so long at these pictures of you that I almost believe that these pictures are all I can feel." Any way you look at it that's a GREAT lyric, and it kept getting stuck in my head. Eventually I asked around a guitar forum (www.guitarwar.com) I was posting to at the time just to find out who it was by so i could grab the CD, and was told it was the Cure, a band I'd hated everything else I'd heard by. With consididerable trepidation, I grabbed it after work that night. 

Good lord... Dark, swirling washes of sound coupled with phenominal lyrics. "Love Song" kinda sucks, and there's one other song I don't like, but man, what an album. The thing you don't get from the HP ad is that while that lyric from "Pictures" would be a perfectly executed pop song chorus, it's not even really the chorus and while it's the opening line, it's a line tha doesn't come in for more than two minutes into the song. It's a pop album that doesn't feel the need to go anywhere. Amazing. 

Anyway, at the moment, Devin Townsend, "Terria." 

-D


----------



## Chris

Flaw.


----------



## BCrowell

Drew said:


> Anyway, at the moment, Devin Townsend, "Terria."
> -D



Man, I haven't played anything by Devin In a LONG while. I still love his work on the VAI - Sex & Religion.... I need to go and order his newest album "Accelerated Evolution" I loved Strapping Young lad!


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Tormentor


----------



## Vince

Soilwork - Nerve

Walk straight for the final solution. Walk straight, don't you be so cold!


----------



## Toshiro

Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design

Carnal Forge - The More You Suffer

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## 127.0.0.1

Album :
Dream Theater - Train of Thought

Non-Album :
Some Trivium stuff and Bullet for My Valentine stuff, plus a few All That Remains.

Jap :
Gundam SEED Destiny's OP
L'Arc~en~Ciel's newest single "New World"
Galneryus
Cho (Fatal Frame 2 theme)
Some heavier X-Japan stuff


----------



## Skeksis

Rhapsody - The Dark Tower of Abyss

This song is just amazing, the composition is masterful.


----------



## pooo

Mr. Pollack - Eine Kleine Nacht Music


----------



## telecaster90

Children of Bodom-Lake Bodom

I <3 COB


----------



## Regor

Trivium - Ascendancy... the whole album.


----------



## Drew

Nirvana - Unplugged in New York.


----------



## Metal Ken

Immolation - the one thats better than Nirvana ;p *j/k* Actually , the Harnessing Ruin album


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Darkane - Innocence Gone


----------



## Hawksmoor

Regor said:


> Trivium - Ascendancy... the whole album.



They are bloody amazing!!! Had the CD for a month or so now, then lend it to my girl ( who is really into Jrock and Metal) we went to the Roadrage tour and came back with the Trivium T's...
Great gig, they are real pro's onstage.

So besides that:

Epica- Consign to Oblivion
Soilwork - Stabbing the Drama
Kamelot- The black Halo
Angelzoom - Angelzoom


----------



## SevenatoR

Meshuggah.


----------



## Metal Ken

Dark Tranquillity - Monochromatic Stains


----------



## grimmchaos

Nevermore - Enemies of Reality


----------



## Allen Garrow

Dethmix,,, homemade CD of favorite megadeth songs

~A


----------



## BCrowell

At this very moment... Vince Lupone - Screaming into the Abyss 

 
Really like this album!! Extremely well done... tunes are great!


----------



## Drew

Floater - Angels in the Flesh and Devils in the Bone

Best concept album ever.


----------



## Shawn

I gotta get some of their music, man.

Listening to "Run To You" Bryan Adams on the radio at my work.
Not a bad song at all. In fact it's a pretty good song.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Nemesea- Mana


----------



## Toshiro

Still listening to Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design. Possibly one of the best melo-death albums of all time, IMO.


----------



## macalpine88

for about the 6th time this week, Planet X - Live From Oz


----------



## Chris

The new Fiona Apple.


----------



## Shawn

Candiria 300% Density
311 Grassroots
Fun Lovin Criminals 100% Columbian
Megadeth's The System Has Failed


----------



## Leon

Frank Zappa - Jewish Princess


----------



## Shawn

Zappa is awesome. Most articulate artist. He was a musical genius.


----------



## G.B.N.B

Right this moment?

George Benson.


----------



## Metal Ken

Absu - Pillars Of Mercy


----------



## Shawn

Internal Bleeding-Voracious Contempt.


----------



## EnigmaUV7

Mars Volta - Frances the Mute (bizzare but awesome)


----------



## Shawn

I love Mars Volta. A friend of mine got me into them last winter.
I Need to buy their discs.


----------



## Shannon

This week:

Meshuggah - Catch33 (the official release...came out today)
Ion Dissonance - Breathing Is Irrelevant
Psyopus - Ideas of Reference
Paria - Misanthropos
Despised Icon - The Healing Process
From A Second Story Window - Not One Word Has Been Omitted


----------



## Metal Ken

Behemoth - Modern Iconoclasts


----------



## jufob

UFO-You Are Here, Racer X-Technical Difficulties, Brides of Destruction-Here Come the Brides, Ra-From One, Vince Neil-Carved in Stone


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani-Crystal Planet.
Eric Johnson Alien Love Child Live And Beyond.


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator- Love Us Or Hate Us.


----------



## Toshiro

Satriani - Is There Love In Space?
DoCo - 1 & 2
Obituary - Frozen In Time (promo)


----------



## Metal Ken

Man, i cant get past the title for "Is there Love IN Space?" I just think its like, the worst one. Of course there is, it is an internal chemical reaction that is possible as long as a human is alive regardless of location. 

That said, im listening to Reborn Through Hate by Coroner lol


----------



## Shawn

Coroner. Nice. It's been a long long time since I've heard Coroner. 
Steve Vai-The Ultra Zone right now. It's an alright album I guess.....


----------



## Metal Ken

Coroner was a great band when they were around.

NP: Abduction - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Shannon

HateBreeder said:


> Coroner was a great band when they were around.



Yep, I'm a MAJOR Coroner fan. I wear my vintage Coroner shirt like a badge of honor.  

They are a TRUE thrash classic.


----------



## Metal Ken

Coroner, Sodom & Kreator = The 3 best thrash bands to ever come out of Germany, Period/End Of Story. 

NP: Steel Prophet- Dark Hallucinations CD.


----------



## Shawn

My favorite album still to this day is Terrible Certainty by Kreator that is.
It's the first album I heard by them back in '88.


----------



## Bastard Toadflax

God Forbid - Gone Forever...These guys are heavy as fook, if you havent heard them, do so asap.


----------



## Metal Ken

Flobanez said:


> My favorite album still to this day is Terrible Certainty by Kreator that is.
> It's the first album I heard by them back in '88.



Coma Of Souls is greatness. They're all good though.

NP: Still Steel Prophet.


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation-Breeding The Spawn (not nearly as good as Effigy Of The Forgotten IMO).
Some DamagePlan right at the moment.....


----------



## seven skrang

allan holdsworth, stanley clarke, tony macalpine some jennifer batten


----------



## Shawn

Sevendust-Animosity (awesome).
311-Omaha Sessions (not bad).


----------



## Drew

OSI - "shutDOWN" The middle section "Spaced out and I touch you to make myself calmer (cold light bleeds through the closed blinds, deep the quicksand, caged the soft hand), you turn and the moment dies..." owns. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken

Dio - Invisible.


----------



## dpm

Electric Masada


----------



## Donnie

W.A.S.P. - The Headless Children


----------



## Shawn

Iron Maiden-Wasted Years.


----------



## Padraig

Queensryche - Silent Lucidity


----------



## Metal Ken

Jason Becker- Mable's Fatal Fable


----------



## Padraig

Dream Theater - Octavarium


----------



## telecaster90

Children of Bodom-Triple Corpse Hammerblow

You know you listen to awesome music when the name of songs from your favorite bands sound like trading card game card titles.


----------



## eleven59

Trivium - Ascendancy

And some random Squarepusher songs.


----------



## Shawn

Dio-Holy Diver.


----------



## Metal Ken

Zyklon - Aeon


----------



## Chris

Eve to adam.

http://www.evetoadam.com


----------



## eleven59

Godspeed You Black Emperor! - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven
Godspeed You Black Emperor! - Yanqui U.X.O.

Damn, I gotta get more of this stuff...


----------



## Shannon

Ion Dissonance - Breathing is Irrelavant
Despised Icon - (the new one)
Dream Theater - Octavarium
Psyopus - Ideas of Reference
Meshuggah - Catch33


----------



## Leon

i'm listening to the ARTS channel on tv... lots of opera, orchestra, and ballets.

lots of ass clenching


----------



## King Snarll

HateBreeder said:


> At The Moment:
> Forbidden - Chalice Of Blood \m/
> WELCOME TO THE CHURCH OF LIES
> 
> In my Car: Testament - Demonic
> currently groovin on some Psychotic Waltz & Spiral Architect too



Woot, Testament!!! Home town thrash gods. I hear Alex Skolnick is rejoinging them again. Call me crazy though, but I don't remember a Demonic album. That a new recording?

Snarlly


----------



## King Snarll

Chris said:


> October Rust is one of my top 10 CD's of all time. Absolutely beautiful album.




Bloody Kisses > Octorber Rust  

Just my opinion though. But yeah Type-O is definitely one of my faves from the 90s.

Snarllster


----------



## Drew

Duality.


----------



## King Snarll

Leon said:


> i'm listening to the ARTS channel on tv... lots of opera, orchestra, and ballets.
> 
> lots of ass clenching



I didn't see anyone list this album:
Slayer-Seasons in the Abyss

This is perpetually being played in my car/home. Greatest album ever??? And I am not a die-hard Slayer fan, but this album is *AWESOME*.

Snarlly


----------



## King Snarll

Another band I didn't see anyone talking about (I did skip some of the 57 pages) is Opeth. This band is absolutely brilliant. They range from completely mellow Pink Floyd-like music to quite heavy Death/Swedish Metal sounds, and often do this in the same song!

This is the best nordic-metal band imho by far.

Snarllmiester


----------



## Drew

Got Blackwater Park on my work comp, and bust it out every once in a while. IT generally raises a few eyebrows. 

Damnation's on the to-buy list, as well - I'd imagine I'll love it, from what I've heard. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken

King Snarll said:


> Woot, Testament!!! Home town thrash gods. I hear Alex Skolnick is rejoinging them again. Call me crazy though, but I don't remember a Demonic album. That a new recording?
> 
> Snarlly


He's just doing a reunion tour. it isnt permanent. 
Demonic came out in 1997..it has Gene Hoglan on drums and Glenn Alevais on leads, w/ Derrick Rameriez on bass. It was the album after LOW but before The Gathering. 

NP: Black Sabbath - N.I.B.


----------



## eleven59

I think I mentioned Opeth's "Blackwater Park" a while back, but could be mistaken. I do listen to it quite frequently. It's a friggin' masterpiece.


----------



## Chris

King Snarll said:


> Bloody Kisses > Octorber Rust
> 
> Just my opinion though. But yeah Type-O is definitely one of my faves from the 90s.
> 
> Snarllster



Tough to say that one's better than the other, they're two very different albums. I loved BK too, and when I first heard Rust I thought "Wow, this is different". 

I just think it's fucking gorgeous, all the piano arrangements - much brighter and not quite as "spooky" as BK. Both great though, Type-O kicks much ass.


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Duality.



+1


----------



## Metal Ken

NP: Cryptopsy - "Blasphemy Made Flesh" album 
Defenstration is a badass song \m/


----------



## King Snarll

Chris said:


> Tough to say that one's better than the other, they're two very different albums. I loved BK too, and when I first heard Rust I thought "Wow, this is different".
> 
> I just think it's fucking gorgeous, all the piano arrangements - much brighter and not quite as "spooky" as BK. Both great though, Type-O kicks much ass.



My best friend and I have debated this more than once. He agrees with you actually, as he prefers October Rust. But clearly you guys are all wrong, and I am correct.  

King Snarll


----------



## Drew

HateBreeder said:


> NP: Cryptopsy - "Blasphemy Made Flesh" album
> Defenstration is a badass song \m/



Sure it isn;t "Defenestration"? As in, to throw one out of a window?

I've always been partial to aedefenestrate, which presumable means to throw someone into a universe where windows do not exist. This poses a few difficulties, but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country

The guitar players tear it up on the new album


----------



## terrorsound

fear factory obsolete
exodus tempo of the damned
symphony x V
judas priest unleashed in the east
meshugga 33
obituary 'james murphy'
iron maiden, maiden japan
slayer reign in blood
yngwie fire and ice


----------



## Donnie

O.S.I.


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:



> Sure it isn;t "Defenestration"? As in, to throw one out of a window?
> 
> I've always been partial to aedefenestrate, which presumable means to throw someone into a universe where windows do not exist. This poses a few difficulties, but I haven't given up yet.



Thats exactly what is. i just misspelled it. and thats exactly what the song is about ;p

NP: Absu - Pillars of Mercy


----------



## theunforgiven246

primus-"is it luck"


----------



## Padraig

Rusty Cooley - Rusty Cooley
Dimitar Nalbantov Random stuff.


----------



## Shawn

The new RA.


----------



## Drew

BucketBot said:


> O.S.I.



I love that album. In fact, I'll throw that on now. 

Cooley's on scary fucker... I can't play like that, nor would I really want to, I suppose, but I learned a LOT from the way he approaches the instrument - he's like my biggest influence you'd never suspect, listening to me play. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken

NP: When the Sun Burns Red By Kreator \m/


----------



## Padraig

Drew said:


> Cooley's on scary fucker... I can't play like that, nor would I really want to, I suppose, but I learned a LOT from the way he approaches the instrument - he's like my biggest influence you'd never suspect, listening to me play.
> 
> -D



Indeed, he's got monster chops, I listen to alot of him nowaday's. I find he's much more musical than he gets credit for. If he'd slow down a bit more he'd be awesome.


----------



## nyck

NP: Death - Left to Die


----------



## Metal Ken

Whiplash- The Burning Of Atlanta


----------



## macalpine88

threshold - critical energy


----------



## King Snarll

Opeth-Blackwater Park


----------



## Toshiro

Nile - Annihilation Of The Wicked


----------



## Metal Ken

testament - Burnt offerings
_Destruction sees the spirits of anger come up from gallows, conjured, my demons appear!_\m/


----------



## Shawn

Candiria- Coma Imprint.


----------



## Shawn

NP- Porcupine Tree- In absentia.


----------



## avery

Right this second, listening to Deftones - Deftones.. not their best album, but haven't heard it in a while. Bloody Cape is on right now.. kinda forgot about the cool riff at the start of it.

Other stuff recently:
Static-X - Start a War
Limp Bizkit - The Unquestionable Truth, Pt 1


----------



## KillMAH

Shadows Fall - "The Art of Balance" 

BTW, the new In Flames album, "Come Clarity" was finished June 23rd, and is just waiting for artwork. Check out their site. I think they usually play 6's in Drop A, but I heard rumors that they have been seen with seven's lately?


----------



## Drew

Satch, "Secret Prayer," at the moment. "Crystal Planet" owns.


----------



## Shawn

Great album. My favorite off CP.

NP: OSI's newest CD is awesome by the way. Im listening to it now but I'll be enjoying it more in the convertable today. What a great CD, man.
Thanks for referring it, D.


----------



## Padraig

Satch - Live in SanFrancisco, this site has me on a huge Joe buzz at the minute.


----------



## moojimoo3

Norma Jean(insane harmonicas) sometimes its our mistakes


----------



## Robotechnology

Ayreon: Into The Electric Castle
Dream Theater: Octavarium
In Flames: Soundtrack To Your Escape


----------



## eleven59

Finch - Say Hello To Sunshine <-- Fucking awesome (I'll review it later)
NIN - With Teeth (dualdisc) <-- Also fucking awesome, and even better in 5.1
Coheed and Cambria - Live at the Starland Ballroom
Trapt - Trapt (I really need to pick up the dualdisc version of this one)

Watching (DVDs):
Coheed and Cambria - Live at the Starland Ballroom
Classic Albums - Nirvana's "Nevermind"


----------



## Donnie

Charlie Drown


----------



## Toshiro

Arch Enemy - Doomsday Machine (eh, dunno about this one)
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor (rips)
Darkane - Layers Of Lies (rips)
Arsis - A Celebration Of Guilt (holy ____!)


----------



## Metal Ken

Ive heard the new arch enemy. It grows on you. I love the new nevermore. 
Currently listening to Awaken The Guardian from Fates Warning.


----------



## Chris D

Nile new album, & Lee Scratch Perry dub


----------



## telecaster90

Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here

Been on a major Floyd kick after Live8


----------



## macalpine88

i just bought twilight in olympus from symphony x and pain of salvation - the perfect element and i have been listening to those for a few days


----------



## Christopher

telecaster90 said:


> Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here
> 
> Been on a major Floyd kick after Live8



+1 on the Floyd kick. After seeing them live (on TV) I've been spinning the old discs lately a lot!


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson-Bloom right at the moment.


----------



## kman

Tribal Tech- Illicit


----------



## Metal Ken

Been listening to Awaken The Guardian still. this album is sheer magic, i swear. Also listening to floyd cause of live 8 too lol.


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Been listening to a lot of Meshuggah lately. Just picked up Catch 33 today..good stuff


----------



## 7-request

eminem now,..

man, this guy just talk million words, just like shreder that play million not 

this guy beat yngwie by this mouth


----------



## Leon

Christopher said:


> +1 on the Floyd kick. After seeing them live (on TV) I've been spinning the old discs lately a lot!


+2

listening to Animals.

i've also got a live disc of Les Claypool's Frog Brigade playing Animals. it's awesome!


----------



## Skeksis

Strapping Young Lad - Oh My Fucking God

I just got "City" a couple of days ago and I've been listening to it non-stop. SYL is crazy.


----------



## jtm45

At this very moment Fear Factory 'Scumgrief(Deep Dub Trauma Mix)' but also been listening to 'Demanufacture' a LOT recently. I reckon it's the best album FF ever did.  

Been listening to 'Ritual De Lo Habitual' by Jane's Addiction again a lot recently too (particularly 'Three Days').


----------



## telecaster90

I'm listening to my friends band. They suck ass.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...file&friendID=11393898&Mytoken=20050709072425


----------



## Leon

um... Madonna


----------



## Shawn

Leon said:


> um... Madonna


----------



## Leon

Shawn said:


>


no worries though, listening to some Satriani now 

...on the far side of Crystal Planet (Time)


----------



## Guitarist4JC

King Diamond "Abigail" in the Jeep and Vinnie Moore "Defying Gravity" at work.


----------



## Metal Ken

SYMPHONY X! \m/


----------



## eleven59

Tenacious D

Live8 videos on aolmusic.com:
Pink Floyd
The Who
Green Day
Muse
(and some others)


----------



## Leon

Buckethead - Colma


----------



## Drew

OSI - OSI. "SHUTdown" at the moment.


----------



## Shikaru

Been listening to a cd by "Eths" - A french Metal band, with a chick singer (in the vein of Arch Enemy etc.). Not bad actually. And I'm pretty sure one of the guitarists uses a 7, which looks vaguely like an Ibanez but i don't think it is.


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> OSI - OSI. "SHUTdown" at the moment.


I'll be listening to more of OSI tonight myself.


----------



## Drew

'bout f'in time - brilliant band.


----------



## Toshiro

Lunatica - Atlantis
Ebony Ark - Decoder
Tony Macalpine - Maximum Security
Concerto Moon - Rain Forest
Crystal Eyes - Confessions Of The Maker


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> 'bout f'in time - brilliant band.


 I knew it was going to be good.


----------



## Shannon

The Power Station - S/T
Black Sabbath - We Sold Our Soul...
Despised Icon - The Healing Process
Ion Dissonance - Breathing Is Irrelavent
Meshuggah - Catch33
Steely Dan - Aja


----------



## Chris

Labrie


----------



## Jason

Leon said:


> Buckethead - Colma


 awesome album great for throwing in and goin for a ride in he middle of the night.


----------



## Padraig

Jason Becker - Perspective


----------



## Shawn

Steve Vai- The Ultra Zone


----------



## Jerich

AT WAR WITH SELF-Torn Between Dimensions

with Glen Snelwar - guitars
Mark Zonder -Drums
Michael Manring-Fretless Bass

Sort of like OLD CYNIC without Vocals.


----------



## olsta

Right now...
Phil Collins - Sudio
Next...
Hollenthon - Y Draig Goch


----------



## Ancestor

Robert Johnson - Hellhounds On My Trail... just for the helluvit.  

"... You sprinkle hot foot powder all around your daddy's door..." LOL


----------



## KillMAH

Hmmmm....Beethoven's Piano Concerto No 5 at the moment...one of the most beautiful pieces of sound I could ever imagine. Otherwise, lots of Lamb of God. They're just damn brutal.  Also, thanks to eleven59. I thought Coheed and Cambria were just another crappy radio punk band, but no. They're kinda like the best of Rush and Mastadon.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Dream Theater - Octavarium

Mogwai - Happy songs for happy people

Death... Is only the beginning - various artists


----------



## telecaster90

Some new At All Costs tracks.

www.myspace.com/atallcostsct


----------



## eleven59

KillMAH said:


> Hmmmm....Beethoven's Piano Concerto No 5 at the moment...one of the most beautiful pieces of sound I could ever imagine. Otherwise, lots of Lamb of God. They're just damn brutal.  Also, thanks to eleven59. I thought Coheed and Cambria were just another crappy radio punk band, but no. They're kinda like the best of Rush and Mastadon.


Definitely  The really interesting thing is that no one in the band had listened to Rush before they started getting compared to them after their second album  

Most of their sound comes from a combination of 80s and earlier metal (especially Iron Maiden, they've been known to cover "The Trooper" live, and I've got an mp3 of a kickass acoustic cover Claudio did of "Sister Christian"), some punk influence, and some pop hooks. Basically it comes out to be progressive rock with a great concept storyline, and some pop/punk/metal influences blended in.


----------



## Jason

Um, Ra - Duality.  

Muse - Absolution
DT - Octavarium


----------



## Shawn

Im listening to Ra-Duality too....along with Dio's Dream Evil.


----------



## VforVendetta00

Biohazard - means to an end, unearth - the oncoming storm, behemoth - demigod, yes -90125 , chimaira - chimaira all lumped on together on random on my MP3 player


----------



## eleven59

I still can't find Ra's "Duality" anywhere here in Canada. Not cool for sales guys...


----------



## Shannon

Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake


----------



## Jason

eleven59 said:


> I still can't find Ra's "Duality" anywhere here in Canada. Not cool for sales guys...



Email sent.

Jason


----------



## eleven59

Jason said:


> Email sent.
> 
> Jason


huh?


----------



## Leon

Air America Radio


----------



## eleven59

http://www.myspace.com/nothingleftfortomorrow

Saw them Friday, friends of my band, we'll be doing shows later. Their singer's awesome. She growls better than most guys I know lol


----------



## Shannon

eleven59 said:


> She growls better than most guys I know lol



This is what I constantly hear about my singer! Lately, there's been a rash of fans chanting "Fuck *Angela Gossow!" at our shows. LOL  

*For those that don't know, that's the singer for Arch Enemy.


----------



## eleven59

Shannon said:


> This is what I constantly hear about my singer! Lately, there's been a rash of fans chanting "Fuck *Angela Gossow!" at our shows. LOL
> 
> *For those that don't know, that's the singer for Arch Enemy.



 That's hilarious. Especially since, at the show, my singer's boyfriend (who had just come from seeing In Flames, Trivium, and Arch Enemy) asked her if he could run away and marry "The girl from Arch Enemy" 

And to answer the obvious question: Yes, I was pissed that I couldn't afford to see In Flames, etc., but the free metal show in a tiny shit-hole bar made up for it


----------



## Chris

Nevermore - TGE


----------



## Dark Tranquillity

The Red Chord -Nihilist


----------



## WayneCustom7

Lots'a Hendrix!


----------



## Metal Ken

Serpents of the Light - Deicide


----------



## KillMAH

Shannon said:


> Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake



Damn I love that shiznit!  

Currently:
Trivium then...
Soilwork "Figure Number Five" then...
the latest episode of The Entropy League


----------



## Corey Smith

Uncool- Ron Thal
The Perfect Element- Pain of Salvation


----------



## Metal Ken

Dechristianize - Vital Remains \m/


----------



## Chris

Lynch Mob - Wicked Sensation


----------



## Metal Ken

Chapel Of Ghouls - Morbid Angel


----------



## eaeolian

Chris said:


> Hammers of Misfortune. Odd doom/funeral metal with a really, really good female singer. I'm not sure how/when I even downloaded this, but it's pretty good stuff!



Hammers rock!

Mine: This Godless Endeavor. It...won't...come...out...of...the...player...


----------



## KillMAH

Willie Nelson


----------



## Dark Tranquillity

Opeth - The leper affinity


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Al Di Meola, John Mclauglin and Paco De Lucia - Mediterranean Sundance


----------



## Shannon

1) The rough mixes of End Theory's upcoming CD @ www.endtheory.net
2) Nevermore - The Godless Endeavor
3) Capharnaum - Fractured


----------



## theunforgiven246

pantera- the great southern trendkill


----------



## nyck

I've been listening to the Japanese radio station thru iTunes


----------



## gojira

been listening to a cd by a band called Gadget - utterly spectacular grindcore - best CD I've heard in ages.


----------



## Kotex

Right now? Just the fan blowing air in my damn face. But I intend to fix that when I pop in some Tool.


----------



## Metal Ken

Iced Earth - Dante's Inferno \m/


----------



## Shannon

Right now...
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Opeth - Ghost Reveries (the bootleg)


----------



## Kotex

Right now~ Metallica/Ride the lightening/


----------



## KillMAH

Arch Enemy - Anthems of Rebellion


----------



## eleven59

Shannon said:


> Opeth - Ghost Reveries (the bootleg)


 Me too

As well as:
Coheed and Cambria - their live album/DVD, their last album, the new single, and a few bootlegs (including their covers of "The Trooper" and "Sister Christian")


----------



## grimmchaos

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavour - can't stop listening to it!


----------



## oRg

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind
Meshuggah - Chaosphere and Catch 33
Naglfar - Pariah
Itzhak Perlman - Paganini's 24 Caprices on violin


----------



## Lor3x

Opeth - Orchid 
In Flames - Colony
Chevelle - Point #1
Spare songs:
Braking Benjamin - So cold
Sevendust - Suffle
Stereomud - Pain


----------



## Kotex

Odly enough, Dido~No angel.


----------



## KillMAH

^ Mmmmmhmmmm...dining at the ol' Hairy Taco.  

Anyhow,
Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time (my favorite)
Coheed and Cambria - IKSSE3 (listening for Maiden "rip-offs"/influence)
Unearth - The Oncoming Storm (because they are supreme  )


----------



## Vegetta

I picked up the new Fates Warning Remastered Awaken the guardian 
The 2nd cd with demo and live tracks is ...interesting...
demos  
Live so-so
The Audio on the dvd is horrible its actually pretty unwatchable  
but hey what can you expect for something shot in 1986

I also picked up a new Cd from this Goth band called Leaves Eyes
decent in a Within Temptation kind of way 
The procduction could use some work (songs have lots of potential)

And Finally My Chemical Romance 
(my wife likes them)
This band blows goats !!!!!


----------



## eaeolian

A mix of radio rock songs that my cover band's playing. Smash Mouth, Sublime, etc.

Yee Hah.


----------



## eleven59

KillMAH said:


> Coheed and Cambria - IKSSE3 (listening for Maiden "rip-offs"/influence)


Awesome album. Though there's really not a hugely audible Maiden influence. The main way I know they're influenced by them is their habit of covering "The Trooper" live.


----------



## KillMAH

Yeah. I like the album too. I was just referring to the title track where they sing, "Whooaoooaooooah!" ala "Heaven can't Wait" from the "Somewhere in Time" album. Otherwise, that's where it stops sounding like IM.

BTW - Currently....Trivium "Ascendency"


----------



## Kotex

A perfect circle ~ the package

And KillMAH, yes I was.lmao


----------



## Toshiro

Firewind - Forged By Fire
Nocturnal Rites - Grand Illusion
Sun Caged - Sun Caged
Sanctuary - Into The Mirror Live/Black Reflections(w/Jeff Loomis)


----------



## Toshiro

Oh yeah, the new Exodus(Shove Headed Kill Machine) still sounds like Exodus, even with all the line-up changes.


----------



## Metal Ken

Give me the link to the new EXODUS album!


----------



## Kotex

Meshuggah~Rational Gaze


----------



## Skeksis

Meshuggah - I


----------



## Shawn

Internal Bleeding-Voracious Contempt.


----------



## Kotex

Pink Floyd~ Time


----------



## darren

I just started listening to Porcupine Tree. I'm loving their Darkwing album, and will probably be buying more.

Oh, and i'm listening to an advance copy of my band's CD, too.


----------



## Drew

Darren, PT owns. Darkwing's great, but In Absentia is even better. I'm just trying to track down their earlier stuff - "Signify" has moments of brilliance and is overall a pretty cool disc, but personally I think the "Insignificance" bonus CD of demos was actually cooler. "Lightbulb Sun" is next on the to-buy list, as "shesmovedon" from Darkwing was originally on that disc, and I love that tune... I'll let you know how it is. 

Foo Fighters' debut at the moment.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Silverchair and some Bob Dylan to follow.
Actually, quick edit, I'm listenning to some Organical  

Right on Darren


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> Darren, PT owns. Darkwing's great, but In Absentia is even better.


 In Absentia is awesome. 
Listening to Candiria-The Coma Imprint right now....


----------



## KillMAH

Lots of Arch Enemy lately. I love their last two albums. The rhythm is more melodic than most Death, and the leads just really hit me.

Also,
More Lamb of God, Unearth and Maiden...Fuck Sharon!

Iv'e got to start listening to some Porcupine Tree though from what I hear...any suggestions to start?


----------



## Metal Ken

NP: Testament - Rapid Fire \m/


----------



## Kotex

Black Sabbath~ War Pigs


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation-Pierced From Within right at the moment....not their best album but good.


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - When Satan Lives \m/


----------



## Naren

Some songs on my play list right now:

Unearth - Predetermined Sky
As I Lay Dying - Meaning In Tragedy
AKO - Dissipated
Poison The Well - Botchla
Funeral For A Friend - Moments Forever Faded
Glassjaw - Star Above My Bed
At The Drive In - Arc Arsenal
Metallica - Seek And Destroy
Orgy - Opticon
Thrice - Kill Me Quickly
Sevendust - Shine
Underoath - Young And Aspiring
Yamaarashi - Eiyou (good Japanese 7-string madness)
X Japan - Scars


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Some songs on my play list right now:
> Metallica - Seek And Destroy
> X Japan - Scars


  
Badass


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Hate Eternal - Beyond Redemption


----------



## eleven59

Nine Inch Nails - With Teeth (bonus tracks from Japanese release)
Nine Inch Nails - Bootlegs from Toronto and Germany shows
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing

Yeah, finally got the hint and checked out Porcupine Tree. Started out by watching the two videos on their site (I'm still constantly re-watching the epk with all the studio footage) and I'm hooked now.


----------



## jufob

Nightwish-Once; Trouble-(no title); Yngwie-Unleash the Fury; Iommi-Dep Sessions; The Killers; Deanna on Rockstar INXS!!!


----------



## Shorty

Silverstein - Discovering the waterfront
StaindD - Chapter IV
Meshuggash - Destroy, Erase, Improve (it NEVER gets old!)
Fear Factory - Transgression
Funeral for a Friend - Hours


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Badass



Hell yeah. "Scars" is my favorite song by X Japan. It's played in dropped-D, but I figured out the whole song in standard on my 7-string.

And now I'm listening to:
X Japan - Sadistic Desire
Metallica - Ride The Lightning
Killswitch Engage - When Darkness Falls
Nine Inch Nails - Mr. Self Destruct
Hide - Pose
Bauhaus - Dark Entries
Unearth - Endless


----------



## Shannon

Shorty said:


> Meshuggash - Destroy, Erase, Improve (it NEVER gets old!)



+1  That CD has been in my alarm clock for the last 2.5 years. Everyone morning, I wake up to Future Breed Machine. 

Now playing: Coroner - Grin


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Hell yeah. "Scars" is my favorite song by X Japan. It's played in dropped-D, but I figured out the whole song in standard on my 7-string.
> 
> And now I'm listening to:
> X Japan - Sadistic Desire
> Metallica - Ride The Lightning
> Killswitch Engage - When Darkness Falls
> Nine Inch Nails - Mr. Self Destruct
> Hide - Pose
> Bauhaus - Dark Entries
> Unearth - Endless



Sadistic Desire is probably my Fav. X song. \m/


----------



## Naren

Sadistic Desire is probably my second Favorite X song right after Scars. Some of X's early stuff reminds me of old Metallica.

Right now I'm listening to:
AFI - Shut Your Mouth And Open Your Eyes (the whole album)


----------



## Metal Ken

NP:
Sentenced - Nepenthe. 
"So, drink to forget 
And drown all your sorrows!"


----------



## eviltoaster

soilwork-stabbing the drama
dark tranquillity-damage done

hey,my girlfriend doesn't like it prog,too.....but she and her female friends do the pogo to disturbed


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation-Pierced From Within and
Handsome-Self-titled album -kick ass band which features Quicksand's guitarist, Tom Capone.
They only released this one cd in 1997. What a heavy album.


----------



## Metal Ken

Candlemass.. 
But i picked up Dreaming Neon Black (Nevermore) & IX Equilibrium (Emperor) today. so those will be listened to with authority.


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> Candlemass..
> But i picked up Dreaming Neon Black (Nevermore) & IX Equilibrium (Emperor) today. so those will be listened to with authority.




No More Will, song #12 on DNB, is still my favorite Nevermore song.


----------



## eleven59

Drew said:


> Darren, PT owns. Darkwing's great, but In Absentia is even better. I'm just trying to track down their earlier stuff - "Signify" has moments of brilliance and is overall a pretty cool disc, but personally I think the "Insignificance" bonus CD of demos was actually cooler. "Lightbulb Sun" is next on the to-buy list, as "shesmovedon" from Darkwing was originally on that disc, and I love that tune... I'll let you know how it is.


Wow, I finally gave PT a proper listen. So far I'm liking In Absentia a bit more than Darkwing too, but Darkwing's definitely great as well. I think I just like the overall feel of In Absentia a bit better. 

This is how I discovered Opeth too interestingly enough: put off listening to them despite huge amounts of praise from people who I usually agree with on musical tastes and finally cave in, listen to them, and become obsessed lol


----------



## sixpounder

Shadow Gallery - Room5
Here we are, we're the band, we got your marching orders!

and
God Dethroned - Into the the lungs of hell


----------



## Battle-axe

Byzantine - Red Neck War

...great song!! \m/


----------



## grimmchaos

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Dark Tranquillity - Projector
In Flames - Whoracle
Pantera - Cowboys From Hell

Have all been in my cd rotation as of late.


----------



## Drew

eleven59 said:


> Wow, I finally gave PT a proper listen. So far I'm liking In Absentia a bit more than Darkwing too, but Darkwing's definitely great as well. I think I just like the overall feel of In Absentia a bit better.
> 
> This is how I discovered Opeth too interestingly enough: put off listening to them despite huge amounts of praise from people who I usually agree with on musical tastes and finally cave in, listen to them, and become obsessed lol



I completely agree - Deadwing rocks, and at it's best (Glass Arm Shattering, Open Car prechorus and chorus, Lazarus, and the bonus track Shesmovedon which is originally from Lightbulb Sun, I guess) it just kills, but In Absentia is the slightly better sounding, more cohesive album. 

Got Live's "Throwing Copper" going at the moment here.


----------



## XEN

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Straping Young Lad - Alien
Meshuggah - Catch 33
Dream Theater - Octavarium


----------



## Toshiro

Exodus - Shovel Headed Kill Machine

Anata - Under A Stone With No Inscription

Blistered Earth - s/t

Overkill - RelixIV

Nocturnal Rites - Grand Illusion


----------



## VforVendetta00

Kiyomi otaka - Out of Sight with Gary Willis and Dave Weckel
Spastic Ink - all cds
Ghost in the Shell : Stand Alone Complex - multiple soundtracks
All that Remains - This Darkened Heart
Behemoth - Demigod
Redman - malpractice
Heroes del Silencio - Rarezas
Rata Blanca - El Libro Oculto
Testament - Low & Demonic


----------



## Shawn

Obituary-Cause Of Death and Vince Lupone's Screaming At The Abyss right now....


----------



## eleven59

Drew said:


> I completely agree - Deadwing rocks, and at it's best (Glass Arm Shattering, Open Car prechorus and chorus, Lazarus, and the bonus track Shesmovedon which is originally from Lightbulb Sun, I guess) it just kills, but In Absentia is the slightly better sounding, more cohesive album.


Have you seen this yet? Deadwing Recording Documentary

It's basically the making of the album, and it's really cool to see them at work in the studio. And it makes me want a leslie rotating speaker cabinet like you wouldn't believe


----------



## Drew

Yeah, it's included as a bonus feature on the CD. 

All Line6, incidentally, which convinces me that they're still not 100% there - the guitar tones on Deadwing aren't bad, but In Absential smokes it. 

-D


----------



## eleven59

Drew said:


> Yeah, it's included as a bonus feature on the CD.
> 
> All Line6, incidentally, which convinces me that they're still not 100% there - the guitar tones on Deadwing aren't bad, but In Absential smokes it.
> 
> -D


Is it all Line6? I definitely like the tones on In Absentia a bit better. I know they're endorsed by Bad Cat amps, but that's probably mainly for live use, right?

And they definitely used a real Leslie Rotating Speaker cabinet, because you can see it in the "Making Of" video (about halfway through, right after the keyboard stuff).


----------



## Naren

Currently listening to all instrumental stuff. Just in that mood. Random stuff by: Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci, California Guitar Trio, and others.


----------



## Shannon

At home: Ron Jarzombek - Solitarily Speaking of Theoretical Confinement

In the car: Ratt - 8191 (yeah, with Donnie living with me, we're having 80s flashbacks lately).


----------



## Donnie

Shannon said:


> At home: Ron Jarzombek - Solitarily Speaking of Theoretical Confinement


Wow, that's crazy... I'm listening to the exact same thing!


----------



## Metal Ken

Dark Side of Phobos -- a compilation by a bunch of independant bands doing the music of the Game "DOOM". \m/


----------



## Shannon

Donnie said:


> Wow, that's crazy... I'm listening to the exact same thing!



Get away from my bedroom door!


----------



## Shawn

Satch.


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Dream Theater - Scenes From a Memory

I don't think I could ever get tired of this album!  Although I know there are people here who would disagree with me


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey

Joe Satriani-Crystal Planet


----------



## Dark Tranquillity

LTE - Universal Mind


----------



## Drew

eleven59 said:


> And they definitely used a real Leslie Rotating Speaker cabinet, because you can see it in the "Making Of" video (about halfway through, right after the keyboard stuff).



Yeah, but can't you see the POD in front of it, too, in that scene, on the ground?

But if you check the liner notes, it does say "Recorded entirely with Line6 amplifiers.


----------



## Shawn

Flesh-EatingMonkey said:


> Joe Satriani-Crystal Planet


Awesome CD. I listened to it not too long ago. 

Right now- Dio-Dream Evil.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Opeth - Atonement

Christ this is absolutely astounding stuff altogether. Anyone else hear the new Opeth?


----------



## eleven59

Drew said:


> Yeah, but can't you see the POD in front of it, too, in that scene, on the ground?
> 
> But if you check the liner notes, it does say "Recorded entirely with Line6 amplifiers.


Well, that would confirm it lol Definitely looks to be a PODxt. Now that you mention it, I can definitely hear that "Line6 sound". Any idea what amp(s) he used on In Absentia?


----------



## Toshiro

Iron Maiden - Death On The Road

\m/


----------



## Corey Smith

Extrem - 3 sides to every story
Kings X - faith hope love


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## sixpounder

Toshiro said:


> Iron Maiden - Death On The Road
> 
> \m/


Don't encourage them.


----------



## Shorty

Robb Flynn & team - "The Dagger".. first track from the Roadrunner Records 25th anniversary "all stars" CD 

Download here


----------



## eleven59

sixpounder said:


> Don't encourage them.


Btw, most people here took Maiden's side of the arguement, with good reason. Since Sharon Osbourne was completely out of line and immature.


----------



## Shawn

311-Live.


----------



## sixpounder

eleven59 said:


> Btw, most people here took Maiden's side of the arguement, with good reason. Since Sharon Osbourne was completely out of line and immature.



I mean the releasing of double live albums and best-ofs between every studio album. But i seem to be the only one irritated.


----------



## Leon

DT - Metropolis pt 1


----------



## 7universe

HI


----------



## Vince

Yngwie - "Pictures of Home" the Deep Purple cover.


----------



## eleven59

7universe said:


> HI


You might want to try the "introduce yourself" section, where this kind of post would be noticed.


----------



## Shannon

Byzantine - ...And They Shall Take Up Serpents


----------



## Metal Ken

At The Gates \m/


----------



## Jerich

Immolation at rehearsal....I taped it heheh !!!!


----------



## XIEmperorIX

HateBreeder said:


> At The Gates \m/



What is a good At The Gate album to start with? I've heard a few songs but I don't have much of a reference point...

Oh and Cannibal Corpse - The Gallery of Suicide


----------



## Kotex

The Offspring~ Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Shannon

XIEmperorIX said:


> What is a good At The Gate album to start with? I've heard a few songs but I don't have much of a reference point...



At The Gates' "Slaughter of the Soul"

That CD started an entirely new metal subgenre. Listen and you'll see! It's a CLASSIC metal album!


----------



## Corey Smith

Mattias - the road less travled
Dream theater - 6doit


----------



## sixpounder

Corey Smith said:


> Dream theater - 6doit


Would you care to speak your opinion and appreciation for me?


----------



## Metal Ken

Jerich said:


> Immolation at rehearsal....I taped it heheh !!!!


Say 'Hi' to Mr. Taylor for me ;p


----------



## Jerich

hahah !!! do it yourself ......... Mr Vigna is a Mentor of mine...his stage attitude is EMENCE !!!!!........ I M M O L A T I O N !!!!!!!!


----------



## Shannon

*BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME - Alaska*

Heavy enough for death metal fans!
Hard enough for hardcore fans!
Light enough for emo kids!
Technical enough to make every musician wanna quit playing for good!


 Best CD of 2005 thus far!


----------



## eleven59

Coheed and Cambria - Good Apollo I'm Burning Star IV: Volume I, From Fear Through The Eyes Of Madness

Yes. That's the full title. It's an awesome album, covers everything they've done before, expands on it, and pays tribute to Zepplin and Floyd in the process (and extremely well I might add). It's dark, it's full of great playing, the songs are catchy...

If you can get by the immature thought of "That guy sings like a girl" and realize that he's a really good singer who happens to have a strangely high voice, you don't hear it as strange anymore and just listen to the playing (the drummer and bassist alone could make any band awesome, both have an amazing sound and technique, but the guitarists are kickass too, lots of solos on this one).


----------



## Kotex

Nevermore~ The riverdragon has come

Oh,^ I am so looking foreward to CO&CA new album. I think this one is going to put them on the map.


----------



## Drew

At the moment, Floater's "The Knowing Dirge," off Glyph.


----------



## eleven59

Kotex said:


> Oh,^ I am so looking foreward to CO&CA new album. I think this one is going to put them on the map.


Only if they pick the right singles. They could completely kill it by picking the wrong one. The album's amazing, but it's got a lot of the long songs that piss off the casual listeners out there, and that the fans love so much.


----------



## Kotex

^They will shorten them, just like they did with "Welcome home" (The video), where they cut part of the intro, solo, and the ending out.


----------



## Metal Ken

Jerich said:


> hahah !!! do it yourself ......... Mr Vigna is a Mentor of mine...his stage attitude is EMENCE !!!!!........ I M M O L A T I O N !!!!!!!!


I see him at every concert i go to ;p 

NP:Cryhavoc \m/


----------



## ManWithDaPlan

Al Di Meola - Mediterranean Sundance


----------



## Metal Ken

Dark Angel - Darkness Descends.


----------



## Toshiro

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## eleven59

Kotex said:


> ^They will shorten them, just like they did with "Welcome home" (The video), where they cut part of the intro, solo, and the ending out.


Not quite. In fact, the radio edit of "The Suffering" (the second single) is longer than the album version (they add part of the final chorus into the first chorus that's not there in the album version, makes it catchier) 

But trust me, there's a few songs that are un-shorten-able and wouldn't work well as singles. And besides, there's lots of people that bought IKSOSE:3 because of "A Favor House Atlantic" and "Blood Red Summer" but bitch constantly about how much they hate the title track.

Personally I feel that Co&Ca has reached their comfort zone where they don't have to compromise anything and have a strong following, a great major label deal, high budget...They don't need to be trendy, that would kill them since all trends die fast. I hope they just gradually build an even bigger following of true music fans, sell lots of albums and concert tickets, and never have a huge hit single.


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Van Halen - Finish What Ya Started


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Dominate. 
WE MUST DOMINATE! \m/


----------



## Shawn

^That is so weird, I've been listening to Domination lately too and I absolute love Inquisition (Burn With Me). It wasn't my favorite track until recently. Well done song! Trey fucking shreds.


----------



## Metal Ken

i love Dominate.. that song rules. And "Nothing But Fear" is amazing \m/


----------



## Corey Smith

Spocks Beard - V


----------



## nyck

HateBreeder said:


> Dark Angel - Darkness Descends.


 i love dark angel. have you heard death angel?


----------



## Kotex

> Origanally posted by eleven59
> But trust me, there's a few songs that are un-shorten-able and wouldn't work well as singles. And besides, there's lots of people that bought IKSOSE:3 because of "A Favor House Atlantic" and "Blood Red Summer" but bitch constantly about how much they hate the title track~~Personally I feel that Co&Ca has reached their comfort zone where they don't have to compromise anything and have a strong following, a great major label deal, high budget...They don't need to be trendy, that would kill them since all trends die fast. I hope they just gradually build an even bigger following of true music fans, sell lots of albums and concert tickets, and never have a huge hit single.
> .





Well then, they really shouldn't have fucked with "Welcome home", because it's not as good as the album version. But when I said put them on the map I didn't neccesarly mean being super popular, and all over MTV. I just meant more people would reconignize them for their skills. Because they kick some ass one the cd. Their first one was okay, the second was much better and this one is way better. They've gotten much better in everything.


----------



## eleven59

Kotex said:


> Well then, they really shouldn't have fucked with "Welcome home", because it's not as good as the album version. But as put them on the map I didn't neccesarly mean being super popular, and all over MTV. I just meant some people would reconignize them for their skills. Because they kick some ass one the cd. Their first one was okay, the second was much better and this one is way better.


Agreed. I loved the groove of the bass and drums and how the guitars almost swirled around what they were doing at times on the first album, the second album I liked better overall, and so far this one's looking to be the best yet. Favorite tracks so far are the two "Apollo" tracks, "Ten Speed" and "The Final Cut".


----------



## Metal Ken

NP:
Melechesh - Of Mercury & Mercury


----------



## Toshiro

Sun Caged - Sun Caged

(What Dream Theater could've sounded like after Awake, IMO)


----------



## Shawn

Motley Crue's Red White & Crue. 

My father found this double disc at his work and instead of putting it in lost and found, he gave it to me. I said I'll take it. The disc is brand new...lol.

I love Mick Mars' solo on Too Young To Fall In Love.


----------



## Shannon

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence (new re-issue!)


----------



## Metal Ken

ATHIEST \m/


----------



## Naren

Petrucci is the man. Lately I've been listening to a lot of his solo work (not Dream Theater) and have started to worship him  . His phrasings and technique are so awesome...


----------



## Jesse

Liquid Tention Experiment - Universal Minds


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy- Phobophile.


----------



## Chris D

Latest Squarepusher EP, Venus No.17


----------



## Vegetta

The new Opeth - Ghost Reveries

I like it but it runs periously close to sounding like zep influenced hippy jam band music in a couple of spots (thankfully very brief spots) 

Beneath the Mire is a awesome song  

Overall I Quite enjoy it Methinks I hear a touch of Matheos in Mikaels playing (especially since they both use PRS guitars....)

I give it a 4.5 out of 5 YES go out and get it  

I also picked up this Goth metal band called Leaves Eyes 
Sort of a viking influenced mix of Nightwish and Within Temptation

The song writing has a bit too much of the cheesy euro vibe to it (think Abba and Ace of Base) The guitar playing is allmost non-existant. 
With a better Producer to tighten up the songs it could have been a excellent CD also using an actual orchestra instead of samples orchestral music would have made a large difference.

I give it a 2.5 out of 5

Mudvayne - Lost and Found

I have only listened to it once 
nothing really stuck in my head about it - a couple of the songe have a quasi - Tool vibe (or try to) Nothing really smacked of originality 

Its decent but nothing stellar

3 out of 5


----------



## Toshiro

To continue my Iron Maiden kick:

Somewhere In Time

\m/


----------



## Jerich

new Flowing Tears and the new Stratovarius.


----------



## eleven59

Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Sigur Ros - ()
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Coheed and Cambria - Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star IV: Volume I, From Fear Through The Eyes Of Madness

...and a one minute sample of one of the new Korn tracks...it's different and interesting. I'm withholding judgement until I hear the full album. I still say Munky was the most interesting and diverse musician, while Head was the opinionated "it all sucks" type who didn't fully care about the music.


----------



## freakguitarman

John Mclaughlin - Montreux concerts - 17 cd box set
Allan Holdsworth - Against The Clock 
Peter Gabriel - Just borrowed all his cds from the local music library

Dream Theater - When dream and day reunite (DVD) 
Los Lobotomys - In concert (DVD)


----------



## Shawn

Morbid Angel-Covenant right now....


----------



## Metal Ken

Sentenced & Iced Earth


----------



## Shawn

Iron Maiden-Somewhere In Time. Deja Vu is awesome!


----------



## olsonuf

Goliath said:


> DT - I&W


 My favorite of theirs still. That cd, along w/ everything from Iron Maiden up to Fear of the Dark, got me to start playing guitar.


----------



## olsonuf

John Petrucci - Suspended Animation
Adagio - Sanctus Ignis
Adagio - Underworld


----------



## Metal Ken

Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace.


----------



## Shawn

HateBreeder said:


> Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace.


Undoubtedly Flotsam & Jetsam's best album. 
I think Im going to listen to my copy right now.


----------



## Vince

My tinnitus.


----------



## Metal Ken

Shawn said:


> Undoubtedly Flotsam & Jetsam's best album.
> I think Im going to listen to my copy right now.


It does rule. \m/ they're a very consistent band though, and a lot of their albums are good.

Been listening to Deicide's "When Satan Lives" Live CD all day, since i just got it \m/


----------



## Pauly

Origin - Informis Infinitus Inhumantis

Oh, and Daft Punk lol. Keep swapping back and forth.


----------



## Toshiro

3 Inches Of Blood - Advance And Vanquish

Still unsure on this band.... Maybe it'll grow on me?

Cynic - Focus

So far ahead of it's time, bands still have trouble touching this. \m/

Iron Maiden - Piece Of Mind

This weeks pick. lol


----------



## Shawn

Sepultura's Chaos A.D and some Candiria for now....


----------



## Jesse

olsonuf said:


> John Petrucci - Suspended Animation



How is it? Ive been thinking of ordering it.


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> 3 Inches Of Blood - Advance And Vanquish
> 
> Still unsure on this band.... Maybe it'll grow on me?
> 
> Cynic - Focus
> 
> So far ahead of it's time, bands still have trouble touching this. \m/
> 
> Iron Maiden - Piece Of Mind
> 
> This weeks pick. lol



3 Inches of Blood isnt serious at all. i think its a great band... Course, after that album, half the band quit.. so i dunno if they'll put out another good one. 
Cynic rules... \m/
Speaking of Cynic, i need to get some Athiest...


----------



## Naren

Jem7vsbl said:


> How is it? Ive been thinking of ordering it.



Pretty dang good album if you ask me.


----------



## eleven59

Trent Reznor - Non-Entity (live)


----------



## Shawn

Iron Maiden-Somewhere In Time. I love Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner


----------



## eleven59

Neverending White Lights


----------



## Naren

Some bands I've been listening to a lot over the last 3 days:

Bauhaus
Sisters of Mercy
Switchblade Symphony
Orgy
Stabbing Westward
The Haunted
Metallica (pre 90's)
Black Sabbath

(yeah, quite a variety there -- within rock, that is)


----------



## Metal Ken

Sentenced - My Sky Is Darker than Thine


----------



## KillMAH

Like Shaun, I have been on an Iron Maiden kick. Last listened to Killers.

Also, just got back from the ACL festival, and I caught the Wilco aftershow so...
Wilco-Being There and A Ghost is Born.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey

Apocalyptica- One. It's metal. It's classical. I like it!


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness

Been listening to this at work on my breaks and during closing..fucking awesome album..oh and I love my iPod hehe


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - M16 & Code Red


----------



## Toshiro

HB: I dunno on 3 Inches, they sound kinda -coreish in some spots... I'll give it a few more spins though, since I bought it. lol

Though, I've swapped it out of the CD player for Death - Symbolic, for the time being at least.


----------



## Shawn

Metallica-Ride The Lightning and Faith No More- Angeldust.


----------



## Shannon

Ion Dissonance - Solace


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson-Live at Zona Rosa (Austin, TX) 1997. Bootleg stuff.


----------



## eaeolian

I just finished Martyr's "Warp Zone", and I'm about to drop Marillion's "Season's End" in...


----------



## Metal Ken

Psychotic Waltz \m/


----------



## drummer_55

Anybody here got the new Disturbed CD.


----------



## Metal Ken

No, but i did just get Sodom - M-16 \m/


----------



## eleven59

Listening to some mono mixes I did for an assignment at school. Straight from analogue 24-track (or 16-track in the case of Jack's really old tapes we get to mix from) to CD. We had to mix 6 songs in 3 hours and no panning allowed (mono only).


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy - None So Vile


----------



## Kotex

Megadeth~ Trust


----------



## mazafaka

Chris said:


> Megadeth - Peace Sells



That has got to be one of the defining metal albums of all time. I must have listened to that album 500 times. That and Ride The Lightning. For that matter, all pre-Black album Metallica. Now, before I start a flame war, the "black" album was a good album overall, but not up to the standards of earlier Metallica, and it signalled the beginning of the end, for the band that really got me playing guitar.

*sigh*


----------



## Naren

mazafaka said:


> That has got to be one of the defining metal albums of all time. I must have listened to that album 500 times. That and Ride The Lightning. For that matter, all pre-Black album Metallica. Now, before I start a flame war, the "black" album was a good album overall, but not up to the standards of earlier Metallica, and it signalled the beginning of the end, for the band that really got me playing guitar.
> 
> *sigh*



Completely agree. Pre-black album Metallica is awesome. For me, black album has some good songs on it, but not nearly as good as their older stuff. The albums: Kill 'Em All, Ride The Lightning, and Master Of Puppets are just awesome stuff. The songs "Ride The Lightning", "Seek And Destroy", and "For Whom The Bell Tolls" are 3 of my favorite Metallica songs


----------



## Metal Ken

The greatest megadeth CD though -- Rust in Peace. 

NP:Behemoth - Chant For Esxchaton 2000 
ND:Heineken Minikeg \m/


----------



## Leon

John Coltrane - Blue Train


----------



## eleven59

It's funny, maybe it's because of my age and how old I was when I started listening to good music and picking up a guitar, but for me the Black Album was a big album for me guitar wise, and I've always been a fan of "modern" Metallica (I even kind of like St. Anger).


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> It's funny, maybe it's because of my age and how old I was when I started listening to good music and picking up a guitar, but for me the Black Album was a big album for me guitar wise, and I've always been a fan of "modern" Metallica (I even kind of like St. Anger).



I'm not gonna tell you you're wrong, since it is completely a thing of taste. But I only like a few songs after the Black Album. And, personally, I'm not even a big fan of the Black Album itself (although there are 2-3 songs on it that I really like). I don't hate St. Anger. I just don't think it's very good. Kind of the same with 90's Metallica. Don't hate it, but don't really like it much either.


----------



## Shannon

Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World  
Rappy McRapperson - Expand Your Mind (funny shit!)


----------



## mazafaka

Naren said:


> I'm not gonna tell you you're wrong, since it is completely a thing of taste. But I only like a few songs after the Black Album. And, personally, I'm not even a big fan of the Black Album itself (although there are 2-3 songs on it that I really like). I don't hate St. Anger. I just don't think it's very good. Kind of the same with 90's Metallica. Don't hate it, but don't really like it much either.



I remember when Load was coming out and I was totally pysched that Metallica was going to go back to complicated arrangements and multiple time/key changes within a song... but then they just went straight down the crapper. I was totally bummed for a long time after that. My faith in good music was shaken for a long time.....


----------



## Vince

mazafaka said:


> I remember when Load was coming out and I was totally pysched that Metallica was going to go back to complicated arrangements and multiple time/key changes within a song... but then they just went straight down the crapper. I was totally bummed for a long time after that. My faith in good music was shaken for a long time.....



I'm with you. That was supposed to be the summer of the return of metal with Metallica, Slayer, Queensryche, and Pantera all releasing new CDs.

While I never heard the Slayer disc, Load, Hear in the Now Frontier, and the Great Southern Trendkill all were major disapointments for me.

I wanted to rip my eyes out with a fork when I heard "Mama Said".

Oh, and the Black album ruled.  2nd best metal album of all time next to Awake


----------



## Shawn

Obituary- Cause Of Death
Joe Satriani- Live In SF.....


----------



## eleven59

Fuck complex arrangements. If the song sucks, the song sucks. You could be the best player in the world, but if you can't write a song it doesn't mean shit to me. 

I like modern Metallica because they can write songs (I like early Metallica because they could write songs with more complex parts, but I like modern Metallica equally).


----------



## Metal Ken

Behold, the attitude that spawned grunge... 
Conversely, I dont care if you do write good songs. if you cant play for anything, it doesn't mean shit to me ;D

NP: Persuader - The Hunter


----------



## Naren

Soilwork - Figure Number Five


----------



## Leon

I Mother Earth - Dig


----------



## eleven59

Leon said:


> I Mother Earth - Dig


Nice! Have you heard their last two albums (Blue, Green, Orange and The Quicksilver Meat Dream)? I personally like them best.


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson Live in Zona Rosa, Austin, TX 1997.


----------



## Chris

John 5's album right now. Dude can definitely play.


----------



## eaeolian

HateBreeder said:


> NP: Persuader - The Hunter



Heh. I'm listening to Savage Circus right now...


----------



## Chris

eleven59 said:


> Fuck complex arrangements. If the song sucks, the song sucks. You could be the best player in the world, but if you can't write a song it doesn't mean shit to me.
> 
> I like modern Metallica because they can write songs (I like early Metallica because they could write songs with more complex parts, but I like modern Metallica equally).



I agree with the first part 100%.

I can't stand modern Metallica. It might have something to do with me not liking Bob Rock's songwriting style, or the fact that James' voice is complete trash now. Or that he spells his name Jaymz or some shit like that. 

It's probably just because the music sucks, though.


----------



## Metal Ken

Eaelion - How is it? Its like half of Persuader.. \m/


----------



## Chris

I think 2/3 of HB'ers CD collection is comprised of bands with either latin names, or that AE symbol somewhere in the name.


----------



## Metal Ken

Chris - i was referring to eaelian's post about that band he's talking about..its got 2 members from Persuader ;p

I'm actually listening to Melechesh right now ;p


----------



## Naren

Chris said:


> I can't stand modern Metallica. It might have something to do with me not liking Bob Rock's songwriting style, or the fact that James' voice is complete trash now. Or that he spells his name Jaymz or some shit like that.



I know! When I first heard St. Anger, I said "Woah... what happened to his voice...?" I mean, you should be able to fix that in the recording studio... what DID happen? Does anyone know?


----------



## Metal Ken

If you've seen videos of them live recently, it sounds like James doesnt even CARE anymore... "Yeah, woo, whatever".


----------



## eaeolian

HateBreeder said:


> Eaelion - How is it? Its like half of Persuader.. \m/



...and Thomen from Blind Guardian. If you liked Persuader, you'll like it - it's Blind Guardian without the suck.  

Seriously, it could have come out between "Somewhere Far Beyond" and "Imaginations...", and it would have fit perfectly. Good disc.


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> If you've seen videos of them live recently, it sounds like James doesnt even CARE anymore... "Yeah, woo, whatever".



I thought "I Disappear" was an absolutely horrible song. Someone on here said that most Metallica songs now are "Woahh-ho, yeah, ah-ha, woahhhh-ho, woahhhh-ho" and I immediately thought of "I Disappear." I did see a live video of Metallica a few months ago (1-2 songs) and it was like "he doesn't even seem to be trying anymore." And Kirk was just off the corner with his head down, off in his own world, playing solos as they came (probably sulking because James had told him to shut up and play or something. dunno).


----------



## Metal Ken

eaeolian said:


> ...and Thomen from Blind Guardian. If you liked Persuader, you'll like it - it's Blind Guardian without the suck.
> 
> Seriously, it could have come out between "Somewhere Far Beyond" and "Imaginations...", and it would have fit perfectly. Good disc.



Nice. the thing i dont like about BG is while hansi is a good singer, no one needs that many vocal tracks. And i dont no more songs about elfs and shit.


----------



## eaeolian

HateBreeder said:


> Nice. the thing i dont like about BG is while hansi is a good singer, no one needs that many vocal tracks. And i dont no more songs about elfs and shit.



Check the Savage Circus out, then - it's a metal band, not a chior with some distorted guitar behind it like the last BG was.


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Nice. the thing i dont like about BG is while hansi is a good singer, no one needs that many vocal tracks. And i dont no more songs about elfs and shit.



Dude, I thought you were all about the Swedish and German metal bands that have creepy Fantasy artwork on their album covers and sing all about slaying dragons and journeying across frozen wildernesses to the castle of the fair maiden Gwenendelinia.

Personally I find that stuff very corny and, thus, am not a fan.


----------



## Metal Ken

Fuck that. I dont like fantasy stuff. I want ubersatanic, anti religious christ hating death metal.


----------



## eaeolian

Naren said:


> Dude, I thought you were all about the Swedish and German metal bands that have creepy Fantasy artwork on their album covers and sing all about slaying dragons and journeying across frozen wildernesses to the castle of the fair maiden Gwenendelinia.
> 
> Personally I find that stuff very corny and, thus, am not a fan.



If the music's good enough, I can ignore it. Otherwise it annoys the crap out of me, too.


----------



## Drew

eleven59 said:


> Fuck complex arrangements. If the song sucks, the song sucks. You could be the best player in the world, but if you can't write a song it doesn't mean shit to me.





Hatebreeder said:


> Conversely, I dont care if you do write good songs. if you cant play for anything, it doesn't mean shit to me ;D



Playing devil's advocate for a moment here - I think you're both right, to a certain extent. I've heard absolutely brilliabt simple songs, I've heard horrendous simple songs, I've heard horrendous senseless complex songs, and I've heard absolutely gorgeous complex music. I think it's really a question of a songwriter understanding his or her limitations on their instrument of choice, and both working within those limitations and, if possible,finding ways to make those limitations strengths. 

On the "simple" side, take anything by Tom Waits - "Jesus Gonna Be Here" off Bone Machine is a perfect example. This horrible, scratchy voice, a walking upright bass line, and an occasional hacked up "slide into an E twice" note on an acoustic slide guitar, but it's so fuckin' primitive that it's just a brutally powerful performance. Meanwhile, you have Devin Townsend - Layers upon layers of interlocking washes of sound all adding up to this chaotic wall that just washes over you aqnd crushes you - the same effect is created, just from a totally different direction. 

I think a perfect example of "making your weaknesses strengths" in songwriting is Nick Drake's "Cello Song." It's on my short list of favorite songs ever written, worth a download to anyone unfamiliar. It's just a fingerstyle acoustic guitar, a vocal, a cello, and some hand percussion. Nick was a rhythmically solid, if not overly complex, fingerstylist, but he wasn't blessed with what anyone would call a "powerful" voice. So, you've got this driving, percussive 3-chord I-IV-V (though I think the V is inverted over the 5th, so maybe like a ii would be a better representation), with a haunting cello melody in the background, some minimalist hand drum and tamborine stuff in the background, and this haunting, airy vocal drifting over the top. Add in some great lyrics, and it's just a perfectly executed performance. 

Food for thought...

-D


----------



## Metal Ken

eaeolian said:


> If the music's good enough, I can ignore it. Otherwise it annoys the crap out of me, too.


Same. except a few examples, i dont listen to any of the fantasy bands. Songs about dragons, kings, wizards, elves, etc. Piss me off. 


Also, Drew -- You make some good points-- A complex band to add to that list -- Cryptopsy. If for nothing else than the None So Vile album.. that album just did wonders for me. Also, Cynic too(sean malone's original band).


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Same. except a few examples, i dont listen to any of the fantasy bands. Songs about dragons, kings, wizards, elves, etc. Piss me off.



Same here. Although I find it much more funny than actually pissing me off. I'm more in the "Ha ha. Grow up!" mindset than the "These fucking bastards must die at the edge of my 8-foot long battleax I had sharpened for just such an occasion" mindset.

And I agree with the music thing. There are a lot of very very simple songs that I absolutely love. In fact, there is one song that I can think of where the intro, verse, and chorus are composed of just 4 chords. The bridge is just 2 chords and a walkup. No solo, nothing complicated. But I love it.

Good music is good music. I happen to really like listening to complicated music with awesome solos, but I also really like really simple music (my favorite style of music used to be hardcore punk. It is still a style of music that I very much like - especially post-hardcore punk - although post-hardcore punk can be kind of complicated, as well as some hardcore punk.)


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Same here. Although I find it much more funny than actually pissing me off. I'm more in the "Ha ha. Grow up!" mindset than the "These fucking bastards must die at the edge of my 8-foot long battleax I had sharpened for just such an occasion" mindset.


I like to think of it as 3 1/2 mins of my life i cant get back,or that i could have spent listening to something better ;p


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> I like to think of it as 3 1/2 mins of my life i cant get back,or that i could have spent listening to something better ;p



Oh, come on. Your time is not that precious. I'm sure you waste so much time waiting for things, watching useless stuff on TV, watching a bad movie, etc.. Listening to a really stupid Fantasy band song is something you can talk about later in an enjoyable jokable fashion. "Oh, have you ever heard Demon Slayer X of the Frozen Plain? They had lyrics about..."

Granted I could agree if you listened to the whole album that it'd be 1 hour of your life that you can't get back that you could have spent listening to something better. But 3 1/2 minutes is nothing.

Of course, I'm reading into what you said a little too deep.


----------



## Metal Ken

You are ;p 
I mean, though, its just soooo cheesy.. it'd be better if it was tongue in cheek (A la Gwar lyrics sometimes) ... But dude, they take it waaaay too seriously


----------



## Drew

HateBreeder said:


> Also, Drew -- You make some good points-- A complex band to add to that list -- Cryptopsy. If for nothing else than the None So Vile album.. that album just did wonders for me. Also, Cynic too(sean malone's original band).



You know, Cynic's been on the "to check out" list for ages - I just have a hard time believing anyone who could write something as great as "emergent" could write a bad album. I've heard a few clips that didn't floor me, but hell, it's Sean Malone. Scratch that, it's Sean Fucking Malone. The man is genius.

-D


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> You are ;p
> I mean, though, its just soooo cheesy.. it'd be better if it was tongue in cheek (A la Gwar lyrics sometimes) ... But dude, they take it waaaay too seriously



I completely agree. Gwar has some pretty funny lyrics. But, I find it so pathetic and funny that they are so serious about such incredibly cheesy lyrics. It's almost like the kids who played D&D as kids never really grew. They still listen to nothing but Ronnie James Dio, early 80's fantasy metal bands, and play believe themselves to be in some European middle ages fantasy...

In a way, it's kind of sad.


----------



## eaeolian

Drew said:


> You know, Cynic's been on the "to check out" list for ages - I just have a hard time believing anyone who could write something as great as "emergent" could write a bad album. I've heard a few clips that didn't floor me, but hell, it's Sean Malone. Scratch that, it's Sean Fucking Malone. The man is genius.



It boggles my mind that you are still waiting on this. GO GET IT, MAN!


----------



## eaeolian

Naren said:


> I completely agree. Gwar has some pretty funny lyrics. But, I find it so pathetic and funny that they are so serious about such incredibly cheesy lyrics. It's almost like the kids who played D&D as kids never really grew. They still listen to nothing but Ronnie James Dio, early 80's fantasy metal bands, and play believe themselves to be in some European middle ages fantasy...
> 
> In a way, it's kind of sad.



Having met several of the bigger bands of this style, I'd say you're not being cynical enough. Some really get into this stuff, but others (most) recognize that it's a pathway to an audience - I know people who WON'T buy metal discs unless they have sword and elf crap happening. It never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## mazafaka

Regarding the whole idea of complex vs. simple songs, I agree completely that a good song is just a good song. When originally bringing up Metallica, I pointed to the complex arrangements as an indicator to the level of effort they were putting into their music. Just as others have pointed out, it seems like they just don't care anymore. If they were smart, they would make an art of not caring, and write a bunch of songs about it. 

And regarding simple songs, look at anything by The Pixies. I mean, the lyrics make no sense, and the skill required to play any of the instruments is very low, but the songs just work. It's all related to the amount of emotion you put into the song...


----------



## Naren

mazafaka said:


> Regarding the whole idea of complex vs. simple songs, I agree completely that a good song is just a good song. When originally bringing up Metallica, I pointed to the complex arrangements as an indicator to the level of effort they were putting into their music. Just as others have pointed out, it seems like they just don't care anymore. If they were smart, they would make an art of not caring, and write a bunch of songs about it.
> 
> And regarding simple songs, look at anything by The Pixies. I mean, the lyrics make no sense, and the skill required to play any of the instruments is very low, but the songs just work. It's all related to the amount of emotion you put into the song...



The Pixies rock ("Where's My Mind?" is such a cool song). And early Metallica is just awesome. I just watched the live versions of "Sanitarium (Welcome Home)", "For Whom The Bell Tolls", "Metal Militia", and a few others - recorded from 1983-1986 and it was pure energy AWESOMENESS. Then, for comparison, I watched a live performance of "St. Anger" from around 2003 and just stared. It's almost like James stole Kirk's soloing and locked it in a box and said "we don't do solos anymore"...


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> You know, Cynic's been on the "to check out" list for ages - I just have a hard time believing anyone who could write something as great as "emergent" could write a bad album. I've heard a few clips that didn't floor me, but hell, it's Sean Malone. Scratch that, it's Sean Fucking Malone. The man is genius.
> 
> -D



Dude. Veil Of May. Thats all i gotta say. I caan email you a mp3 or two.


----------



## Drew

sure, send it over and I'll give it a listen.


----------



## Shannon

Today, it's...
Nevermore - Dead Heart In a Dead World
Ion Dissonance - Solace


----------



## Dark Tranquillity

In Flames - The jester race
BTBAM - Alaska
The Red Chord - FTiRD


----------



## Drew

Haha, back on topic, eh? 

Buckethead, "Colma." Colma = awesomeness.


----------



## Metal Ken

Drew said:


> sure, send it over and I'll give it a listen.




En Route.


----------



## eleven59

I've heard Cynic's album. It's not bad. The mix is terrible (though I hear the new re-mixed version is better) and the "vocals" (you know the ones I mean) take some getting used to, but once I got past that there's some really good playing there. I'll have to give it another listen for sure.

Though, I can't hum a single tune off the album from memory, which goes back to my songwriting arguement 

Seriously though, I admire technically skilled musicians and think that it's cool that they can play really well. But music isn't a sport, and I can only take full-speed shredding nonsense for so long. My ranking for music goes:

1) Bands who can play really well AND write good songs
2) Bands who can write good songs
3) Bands who can play really well

My favourite bands do both, my lesser favourite bands only do one, and the bands I listen to occasionally do the third.


----------



## Metal Ken

I cant get a bunch of Cynic Basslines out of my head. And the synth vocals would be better if they were just straight up clean vocals or straight up death metal.


----------



## Shawn

Ozzfest 2005 sample cd. It's my friend's cd. Not bad at all. There are a few good bands on the cd.


----------



## Metal Ken

Sentenced - Amok


----------



## eleven59

HateBreeder said:


> I cant get a bunch of Cynic Basslines out of my head. And the synth vocals would be better if they were just straight up clean vocals or straight up death metal.


Yeah, I can agree with that. The bass definitely was one of the things that stood out for me.


----------



## Toshiro

Jumping in late, but that what happens when you work nights. lol

Don't get me started on Butt-allica.  The Black Album sucked musically, IMO. Good mix, bad and/or boring music.  Hell, Dark Tranquility can cover "My Friend Of Misery" and I still can't stand it. lol

I like some Blind Guardian, not a lot, but some. Usually I have to be playing a fantasy-based RPG(ie: Guild Wars, etc) at the time. Demons & Wizards is better. BG is no-where near as bad as like Rhapsody or something. Posing with fantasy swords, in frilly shirts, for album photo is moronic. Almost as bad as people who wear masks or face-paint.(and yes, I like Lost Horizon and they do the costume thing, and I think they're morons for doing it, still like the music though.  )

Drew, get Cynic. Just. Get. It. Remastered is nice as well..

Speaking of remastered 1993 releases....
Hatebreeder, if you don't have it(I think I told you this before), pick up the Disincarnate re-issue. It's fucking sick. \m/

NP: Disincarnate - Dreams Of The Carrion Kind (Remaster)


----------



## Drew

JB'er sent me "Veil of Maya" last night - the vocals are, well, weird. The music fuckin' rocks, though. I don't know if I could listen to it all the time (whereas, Gordian Knot I could), but I'll be going shopping soon, I think.


----------



## Toshiro

NP: Dragonlord - Black Wings Of Destiny


----------



## Chris

Audioslave


----------



## eaeolian

Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World


----------



## Metal Ken

Warlord- Achilles Revenge \m/ 

Drew - like i said in the other thread, check out Atheist as well \m/
No sean malone but its still awesome.


----------



## olsonuf

King Diamond - "The Eye"


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - Marines


----------



## Metal Ken

my brand new copy of Exodus - Shovel Headed Kill Machine \m/


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Cryptopsy - None So Vile
Guilty Gear X - Heavy Tracks
Demonoid - Riders of the Apocalypse
Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness


----------



## Sentient

Coroner's "No More Color".   

(  Tommy Vetterli was an underrated guitar god that never got the attention he deserved.)

Burke


----------



## eleven59

For some reason I've been going back to some of my older CDs lately:

Deftones - White Pony
Tool - Lateralus
The Tea Party - Interzone Mantras
The Tea Party - Triptych
The Tea Party - The Edges of Twilight


----------



## Shawn

A little bit of Sevendust and Ra.


----------



## eleven59

Lots of Don Ross samples from his website. He played for our class yesterday and answered questions, it was frickin' awesome. I'm a huge fan, and I wish I had some cash on me cuz he was selling CDs and DVDs for like $10 less than the usual price :'( Ah well, I'll get them all soon I hope. The guy's pretty much my favourite acoustic guitarist.


----------



## Naren

These are some albums I've been listening to over the past few days:

Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama
Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Coheed And Cambria - The Second Stage Turbine
Metallica - Ride The Lightning
John Petrucci - Suspended Animation
The Mars Volta - de-loused in the commatorium
Poison The Well - Tear From The Red


----------



## Shawn

Past week-
Morbid Angel-Covenant
Iron Maiden-Somewhere In Time
Tony MacAlpine-Chromaticity
John Petrucci-Suspended Animation
Eric Johnson-Live bootleg stuff from 1997


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got the Ayumi Hamasaki remix CD and I've been listening to it quite a bit...


----------



## Naren

D-EJ915 said:


> I just got the Ayumi Hamasaki remix CD and I've been listening to it quite a bit...



I hate her voice. It's so whiney and nasaly. And her lyrics are pretty bad too.


----------



## Metal Ken

X Japan pwns Ayumi \m/ 
SADISTIC DESIRE *Headbang*


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> X Japan pwns Ayumi \m/
> SADISTIC DESIRE *Headbang*



HELL YEAH! (in super high voice) SADISTIC DESIREEE!    


Of course... they don't really compare, seeing as they are both different styles of music. One is a band and one is an "idol"/pop singer. (I still think Ayumi Hamasaki sucks... and she has recently grown creepy-looking in an almost-ugly way... she used to be cute like 6 years ago)

But, seriously "Sadistic Desire" is one of the coolest songs. By the way, HateBreeder, can you play it? I've figured out about half of it on guitar, so far.


----------



## giannifive

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Ra - From One


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> HELL YEAH! (in super high voice) SADISTIC DESIREEE!
> 
> 
> Of course... they don't really compare, seeing as they are both different styles of music. One is a band and one is an "idol"/pop singer. (I still think Ayumi Hamasaki sucks... and she has recently grown creepy-looking in an almost-ugly way... she used to be cute like 6 years ago)
> 
> But, seriously "Sadistic Desire" is one of the coolest songs. By the way, HateBreeder, can you play it? I've figured out about half of it on guitar, so far.



Havent bothered to figure it out yet... doesnt seem too difficult.


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Havent bothered to figure it out yet... doesnt seem too difficult.



Other than the solo, it isn't that hard at all. Lots of palm-muted open A.


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah. The solo doesnt sound TOO hard to figure out.. , the clean guitar bits before it though seem a bit hard to hear clearly...

Back on topic = Candlemass - Solitude \m/


----------



## Chris

Coheed & Cambria, because a buddy of mine raves about them. I hate this fucknig guy's voice. It's awful.


----------



## Metal Ken

Chris said:


> Coheed & Cambria, because a buddy of mine raves about them. I hate this fucknig guy's voice. It's awful.


That dude did an instore at the place i used to work at. Cool enough guy but i didnt have the guts to tell him i cant stand his band lol.
This drummer that works there will take every opporotunity he has to tell you he knows the band. the FIRST thing he said to me when i started there was "Do you know about Coheed & Cambria" I was like "I, uh, dont listen to the radio" "Oh, well i know them!".. and he was responsible for the in-store...


----------



## Chris

They can certainly play, but his voice is just stupid.


----------



## Naren

Chris said:


> Coheed & Cambria, because a buddy of mine raves about them. I hate this fucknig guy's voice. It's awful.



I like a lot of the band's stuff, but I'll agree with you that I don't care for the voice that much. I wouldn't say I "hate" it, but not a fan. There are a few bands like that for me. For example: Nevermore. I really don't like the singer's voice, but I could give them a chance because of the music (I didn't give them much of a chance BECAUSE I didn't like the guy's voice, but maybe sometime I should. I gave them enough of a chance to listen to several songs off of 2 albums, so you can judge for yourself).


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Yeah. The solo doesnt sound TOO hard to figure out.. , the clean guitar bits before it though seem a bit hard to hear clearly...
> 
> Back on topic = Candlemass - Solitude \m/



I've always had trouble figuring out solos (specifically fast solos). The clean part might be hard to figure out because there are two guitars both playing "lead", but different "lead" at different parts of the fretboard. Also, the solo(s) is two guitars switching off and on lead (Hide and Pata - their styles are somewhat different).

Back on topic = Led Zeppelin - IV


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> I've always had trouble figuring out solos (specifically fast solos). The clean part might be hard to figure out because there are two guitars both playing "lead", but different "lead" at different parts of the fretboard. Also, the solo(s) is two guitars switching off and on lead (Hide and Pata - their styles are somewhat different).
> 
> Back on topic = Led Zeppelin - IV



I started using this program called "Transcribe" and i've figured out a bunch of solos, from Dio to Nevermore. after the first one, it gets easier. As for nevermore, Warrel's vocals arent for everyone, but i think they're great...then again i own all their albums, so yeah ;p 

Nevermore - River Dragon \m/


----------



## ManWithDaPlan

Dream Theater - The Root of All Evil


----------



## Metal Ken

Gamma Ray - Damn the machine \m/


----------



## Toshiro

Bah, I fucking love Ayumi's voice, couldn't care less about the actual lyrics.  

Not as much as Megumi Hayashibara, but up there.


----------



## D-EJ915

I like the remixes...

065. Ayumi Hamasaki - [Ayu-ro mix #01] Fly High [Euro-Power Mix] [4:50]


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> Bah, I fucking love Ayumi's voice, couldn't care less about the actual lyrics.
> 
> Not as much as Megumi Hayashibara, but up there.



Megumi Hayashibara's a pretty good voice actress, but as a singer? Nah.

At least Megumi Hayashibara's singing voice isn't super whiney and annoying like Ayumi's.


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> Megumi Hayashibara's a pretty good voice actress, but as a singer? Nah.
> 
> At least Megumi Hayashibara's singing voice isn't super whiney and annoying like Ayumi's.



See, we don't agree on metal either. 

P.S. I hate male vocal j-pop/j-rock.


----------



## Metal Ken

Gamma Ray - Majestic


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> See, we don't agree on metal either.
> 
> P.S. I hate male vocal j-pop/j-rock.



Well, yes, 'tis true. I hate most female vocal j-pop/j-rock. I do like Utada Hikaru, Ua, and Love Psychedelico, but other than that... whereas I do have quite a few Japanese rock bands I like: Kemuri, Yamaarashi, Husking Bee, X Japan, Hi Standard, Blue Hearts, Mr. Children, Hide (Spread Beaver and solo work), and a few others.

But, it's okay to disagree. Not everyone is going to have the same opinions. I have like 2-3 songs by Ayumi Hamasaki that I like, but even then, I don't like the way her voice sounds in those songs.


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> Well, yes, 'tis true. I hate most female vocal j-pop/j-rock. I do like Utada Hikaru, Ua, and Love Psychedelico, but other than that... whereas I do have quite a few Japanese rock bands I like (most of them aren't that popular, though): Kemuri, Yamaarashi, Husking Bee, X Japan, Hi Standard, Blue Hearts, Mr. Children, Hide (Spread Beaver and solo work), and a few others.
> 
> But, it's okay to disagree. Not everyone is going to have the same opinions. I have like 2-3 songs by Ayumi Hamasaki that I like, but even then, I don't like the way her voice sounds in those songs.



I can't stand Hikaru Utada, especially now that she's tried to pander to the US music scene. 

I kinda like Concerto Moon, but the singer still bugs me. 

Shadow will always be the best Japanese metal band, IMO. Too bad they only had one release.


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> I can't stand Hikaru Utada, especially now that she's tried to pander to the US music scene.



What's wrong with Hikaru Utada trying to pander to the US music scene? She is an American after all (born and raised in NYC). She's got a good voice and nice music.

I find it funny that you say that as a Hamasaki Ayumi fan. She started out as a model and didn't even want to become a pop singer, but was pressured into it and now makes the cheeziest poppiest drivel I've ever heard as one of the most popular singers in Japan (yet I think she has zero talent). I think many of her songs are worse than Britney Spears' (she is kind of like a Japanese Britney Spears, in a way. Or more like a Japanese version of Mariah Carey, Britney Spears, Madonna, and several Japanese idols all mixed together).

Yes, I don't like Ayumi at all... But it's all in the ear of the beholder, I guess.


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> What's wrong with Hikaru Utada trying to pander to the US music scene? She is an American after all (born and raised in NYC). She's got a good voice and nice music.
> 
> I find it funny that you say that as a Hamasaki Ayumi fan. She started out as a model and didn't even want to become a pop singer, but was pressured into it and now makes the cheeziest poppiest drivel I've ever heard as one of the most popular singers in Japan (yet I think she has zero talent). I think many of her songs are worse than Britney Spears' (she is kind of like a Japanese Britney Spears, in a way. Or more like a Japanese version of Mariah Carey, Britney Spears, Madonna, and several Japanese idols all mixed together).
> 
> Yes, I don't like Ayumi at all... But it's all in the ear of the beholder, I guess.



Yet you stick up for Hikaru who sings about japanese girls being easy? YOU wanna talk about dumb lyrics? And yes I think it's stupid that Utada tried to make it over here, doesn't matter where she was born. Hikaru Utada, dropping her given name, is going to immediately make it big when most of her US fan-base were hardcore anime fans? Most of her old fans I know won't touch that english record with a ten foot pole, the music on it, from what I've heard of it, doesn't even sound like her at all. 

This is a stupid arguement, there's not one J-pop star who wasn't 'made' at some point in their career. What I like about Ayumi is that she has a killer backing band, and since I can't understand what she's singing about, I like her voice. Yes I know she was a model, yes I know she was in a hip-hop band. Yes, she's had surgery to make her eyes bigger. At least she doesn't lip-sync as far as I can tell, and that's a big step up from the US pop industry.

This stuff fills the void left from when I got sick of US techno music, simple as that.


----------



## Shannon

^ Simmer down, y'all. Back on topic.


----------



## Toshiro

Heh, okay.

NP: Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage (Yes, leaked already and it's great)


----------



## Michael

At the moment I'm listening to "Flesh on Flesh" by Al Di Meola.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey

Devo: Whip It. I'm not joking either.


----------



## 7slinger

Deny Thy Nature


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> Yet you stick up for Hikaru who sings about japanese girls being easy? YOU wanna talk about dumb lyrics? And yes I think it's stupid that Utada tried to make it over here, doesn't matter where she was born. Hikaru Utada, dropping her given name, is going to immediately make it big when most of her US fan-base were hardcore anime fans? Most of her old fans I know won't touch that english record with a ten foot pole, the music on it, from what I've heard of it, doesn't even sound like her at all.



Well, like Shannon said, I'm not gonna start an argument about it. I'm not defending Utada's lyrics (because I can't recall any pop lyrics - period - that I thought were good). If I had to compare them to Ayumi's, though, I'd have to say they're near ingenious.

I have no idea why she had/has so many hardcore anime fans, anyway. Her music has no relation to animation, whatsover. I could care less what "hardcore anime fans" think since at least half of the American ones are extremely illogical (I used to have an anti-"otaku" website which got quite a bit of hate mail). And, I'm not anti-animation or regular japanimation fans (I have seen at least 1000 Japanese animations by now, have read at least 100 "manga" series, and even tonight am planning on watching 2 animation movies). My main problem is with the "Fanboys" and "fangirls" (don't want to go into detail, but I think you'd agree with me on many points). So to me "hardcore anime fan" is not necessarily a compliment, even though I've known a lot of really nice "hardcore anime fans" and I also will most likely be starting a Japanese comic translation/publishing company in 2006 or 2007 with a good Japanese friend of mine with me as head translator.

Mm... yeah, well, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree about the Utada/Hamasaki thing.


----------



## eaeolian

Iced Earth - "Alive In Athens", disc 2.


----------



## Toshiro

Naren said:


> I have no idea why she had/has so many hardcore anime fans, anyway. Her music has no relation to animation, whatsover. I could care less what "hardcore anime fans" think since at least half of the American ones are extremely illogical (I used to have an anti-"otaku" website which got quite a bit of hate mail). And, I'm not anti-animation or regular japanimation fans (I have seen at least 1000 Japanese animations by now, have read at least 100 "manga" series, and even tonight am planning on watching 2 animation movies). My main problem is with the "Fanboys" and "fangirls" (don't want to go into detail, but I think you'd agree with me on many points). So to me "hardcore anime fan" is not necessarily a compliment, even though I've known a lot of really nice "hardcore anime fans" and I also will most likely be starting a Japanese comic translation/publishing company in 2006 or 2007 with a good Japanese friend of mine with me as head translator.
> 
> Mm... yeah, well, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree about the Utada/Hamasaki thing.



Heh, I'm just going by what I've seen over here at cons. Things get hyped, and they sell like hot-cakes (like Final Fantasy music), everyone I know into J-pop got there through anime or gaming(first exposure to Ayumi for me was a game intro, think it was Thousand Arms?). And yes the fan-boy/fan-girl thing is way out of hand, but it pretty much makes or breaks stuff over here. If your show isn't on the 'hot list' the release dates get pushed back, or it disappears altogether. The flavor of the month on Cartoon Network drives the kiddie market, but there's still a mass of 'otaku' who jump on what they feel is the big thing in Japan, and run it into the ground. 

With the advent of 'net fansubbers this has become even worse, since you can see a whole show as it's aired, episode by episode. Naruto had a cult following on the net long before it was even licensed, and now the TV airing will proabably push it to DBZ levels.

Anyways, this is all off topic. lol

BTW, for those wondering: the new Dragonforce seems to have a couple tracks with what sounds like a low B riff, and since we know they refuse to downtune, that means 7-string. (that shred guy isn't moving fast enough to accuratly protray Herman, but oh well. )


----------



## Doctor J

Coroner - The Lethargic Age


----------



## Naren

Toshiro said:


> Heh, I'm just going by what I've seen over here at cons. Things get hyped, and they sell like hot-cakes (like Final Fantasy music), everyone I know into J-pop got there through anime or gaming(first exposure to Ayumi for me was a game intro, think it was Thousand Arms?). And yes the fan-boy/fan-girl thing is way out of hand, but it pretty much makes or breaks stuff over here. If your show isn't on the 'hot list' the release dates get pushed back, or it disappears altogether. The flavor of the month on Cartoon Network drives the kiddie market, but there's still a mass of 'otaku' who jump on what they feel is the big thing in Japan, and run it into the ground.



Agreed. Don't want to get into my raving about ignorant fan-boys who think if it's Japanese, it has to be good and that the fansubs are always better than the professional subs or the un-translations (as I call them) or any million other things I know about from knowing many many "otaku" in my day.

(The first time I was introduced to Ayumi was the first time I came to Japan about 5 years ago. I don't like most J-pop, but most of the way I got into Japanese bands was mainly by just hearing Japanese friends' music. When I was 18, my friend just handed me a Blue Hearts album and said "I think you'll like this" and I've been a fan ever since.)

You said "Things get hyped, and they sell like hot-cakes." That's exactly right and that's one of the reasons why I'll probably be starting that "manga" translation/publishing company. There's a big market for it and it's something interesting that I really enjoy. If that doesn't take off, I'll probably just work as a translator for some video game company (preferably RPGs).

On topic: Really? 7-string on a Dragonforce album? Their stuff always had that nice high-pitched 80's playing off the A string in standard sound. I'd be interested to hear them with a low B riff.

So, lately I've been listening to a mix of songs by:
Blue Hearts
California Guitar Trio
Millencolin
Sevendust
Rage Against The Machine
At The Drive In
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
AFI
As I Lay Dying


----------



## Sentient

Doctor J said:


> Coroner - The Lethargic Age


Well, I WAS listening to Flotsam and Jetsam's "No Place for Disgrace", but then I saw this post and remembered the gorgeous piece of metal that is "The Lethargic Age". Oh hells yeah... (pulling up Winamp... opening Coroner's "Grin"...)

Now currently standing over there with Doctor J, thrashing to the brilliance of Coroner...   

Burke


----------



## Doctor J

Looks like I'm gonna have to put on Mental Vortex next


----------



## Karl Hungus

Joe Satriani - Love Thing

Felt in a real Satch mood today, so I whipped out Crystal Planet.


----------



## eaeolian

Doctor J said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to put on Mental Vortex next



Damn, I was playing the solo from "Pale Sister" last night. Well, butchering might be a better term for what I was doing to it, but...

Great disc.


----------



## Naren

Karl Hungus said:


> Joe Satriani - Love Thing
> 
> Felt in a real Satch mood today, so I whipped out Crystal Planet.



Joe's the man. I was just listening to "Is There Love In Space?" today. Good album. I love "Gnaah" (funny name too)


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ah, Crystal Planet is the only one of his I own. I'm really a big fan, but CP is a good album, though it's not really made me run out and buy any more of his stuff. I was far more engrossed in Nevermore earlier on.


----------



## eaeolian

Karl Hungus said:


> I was far more engrossed in Nevermore earlier on.



Speaking of Nevermore...

NP: Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Doctor J

ZZ Top - She's Just Killing Me


Damn but Billy Gibbons plays so frickin tastefully


----------



## Naren

Doctor J said:


> ZZ Top - She's Just Killing Me
> 
> 
> Damn but Billy Gibbons plays so frickin tastefully



ZZ Top =


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> ZZ Top =


+1
Just listened to "One Foot In The Blues" by ZZ Top. My friend and I were jamming along to "Fool For Your Stockings" last night. I love Billy Gibbons.


----------



## Toshiro

Agreed on the anime thing, though I have my problems too. There's a certain translation company that I don't really trust anymore, after they messed with a couple of shows I really liked. 



Naren said:


> On topic: Really? 7-string on a Dragonforce album? Their stuff always had that nice high-pitched 80's playing off the A string in standard sound. I'd be interested to hear them with a low B riff.



That's what it sounds like, it's far from the whole track, but there are parts of at least 2 songs that sound very low. Either it's the best executed use of inverted barre chords and a 5 string bass I've ever heard, or that's a 7 string. heh

This definitley a Dragonforce album though, I dunno how Herman plays that fast without being talked about like crazy on every site. lol Probably because their band doesn't suck?


----------



## Toshiro

Time for some different tunes:

Arsis - A Diamond For Disease

Fucking sickeningly bad-ass. Must have for fans of Death Metal, Tech Death, and/or Melo-death, IMO. I mean, they do an Alice Cooper cover and make it sound like it was originally DM. lol

For those interested:

www.myspace.com/arsis


----------



## Metal Ken

Electric Wizard - DopeThrone


----------



## eaeolian

Toshiro said:


> Arsis - A Diamond For Disease
> 
> Fucking sickeningly bad-ass. Must have for fans of Death Metal, Tech Death, and/or Melo-death, IMO. I mean, they do an Alice Cooper cover and make it sound like it was originally DM. lol



+100

These guys absolutely rule! Last year's disc, "A Celebration of Guilt", was one of my favorite discs of last year, and "A Diamond for Disease" may be even cooler. Side note - ADfD was actually composed as a ballet!

In a similar vein, I'm about to pop in Martyr's "Warp Zone" for the morning workout...


----------



## Vacant

Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage
Stream of Passion - Embrace The Storm


----------



## dpm

Gustav Mahler/Uri Caine: Urlicht/Primal Light

http://www.uricaine.com/discography/urlicht.html

This is an extraordinary recording, it's available from Amazon. You'll learn more from the reviews than from the samples. This dude brings _many_ vastly different influences to the table - brilliant stuff.


btw, Arsis sounds awesome, might find myself ordering that one soon!


----------



## Sentient

Sanctuary's "Refuge Denied"


----------



## eaeolian

Sentient said:


> Sanctuary's "Refuge Denied"



Great album! Man, I haven't heard that in a LONG time. Warrel when he was still up in the stratosphere.  

NP: Spastic Ink - Ink Compatible - Jarzombeck is just sick, man...


----------



## Drew

OSI, "ShutDOWN." Can't say enough about this album, except that my two dream gigs are lead guitar on a Mick Jagger solo tour, and guitar on an OSI tour, and if I was ever simutaneously offered both, I'd be hard pressed to choose one.


----------



## Leon

Beatallica - ...And Justice For All My Loving


----------



## Shawn

Peppino D' Agostino and Stef Burns (both on favored nations, recorded a cd together). Great stuff. PD handles the acoustic and S Burns handles the electric.


----------



## Sentient

"The Lumberjack" by Jackyl. (Chainsaw solos are badass. )

Burke


----------



## eleven59

http://www.myspace.com/mastersofhorror


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy - Once Was Not \m/

In the Kingdom Where everything dies, the Sky Is Mortal \m/


----------



## noodles

"Amino Acid Flashback" - Ohm


----------



## steve bro

ministry
die krupps
pig
sister machinegun
gwar  
skinlab
krysiun
anythin on relapse
les paul  
trance(for relax)
julian bream
andres segovia
porno circus


----------



## eleven59

Back to Porcupine Tree. Also some Pink Floyd.


----------



## mesa_boogie_man

Lately I've been listening to Avenged Sevenfold's City of Evil. I've never been a fan of "Cookie Monster" vocals and on this CD the singer is actually singing. The dual guitar harmonies are not bad as well  

Of course this Tuesday, I'll be listening to the CD (and watching the DVD) of the new G3 release!


----------



## Shannon

Meshuggah - Chaosphere

Ahhhh, it doesn't get much better than this!  
Everytime I hear it, it's a straight kick to the sack!


----------



## steve bro

when i listen to arch-enema, i see grover (of ze muppet fame) chasing his little chickens


----------



## 7slinger

Testament - The Gathering


----------



## Metal Ken

7slinger - 3 Days In Darkness \m/

NPsychotic Waltz - Strange


----------



## Sentient

"The Grand Conjuration" by Opeth. Damn, what a great song.


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Dechristianize \m/


----------



## Kotex

Pink Floyd~ Wish you were here (also learning this song)


----------



## Shawn

The new Sevendust.


----------



## Metal Ken

Andromeda - Arch Angel


----------



## Michael

I'm listening to Nightwish's album "Once"!  The song "Planet Hell" is awesome!  

I just bought it yesterday along with the new Dream Theater album and a Charlie Parker cd.


----------



## Toshiro

NP: Sanctuary - Into The Mirror Black


----------



## Metal Ken

Savatage - In The Hall Of the Mountain King


----------



## Sentient

Toshiro said:


> NP: Sanctuary - Into The Mirror Black


Hell yeah! Excellent album!


----------



## Doctor J

Hendrix - Izabella live at the Fillmore East


----------



## mazafaka

To you guys who were talking about the Roadrunner United - "The All-Star Sessions": I picked it up today and you were right... it totally kicks ass! I am only about halfway through, but I am loving it!


----------



## XIEmperorIX

X-Japan: Endless Rain

Why I never cared for these guys before I had no idea..the Blue Blood album owns!


----------



## Naren

XIEmperorIX said:


> X-Japan: Endless Rain
> 
> Why I never cared for these guys before I had no idea..the Blue Blood album owns!



I have no idea either. They rock(ed). Especially X: Vanishing Vision.

Over the last 2-3 days, I've been listening to: Hendrix, Slayer, Killswitch Engage, Husking Bee, Steve Vai, The Bled, Fifi, and old Metallica.


----------



## Metal Ken

Warlord - the Deliver us album \m/


----------



## Shawn

Gizmachi-The Answer. Pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## Sentient

Accept ~ "Balls to the Wall".


----------



## eaeolian

Into Eternity - Buried In Oblivion


----------



## Shannon

In the car: Byzantine's new CD
Current at work: The radio...STP - "Creep"
_"Well I'm half the man, an amputeeeeeeeeeeee"_


----------



## Chris

King Diamond - Conspiracy


----------



## Drew

Shannon said:


> In the car: Byzantine's new CD
> Current at work: The radio...STP - "Creep"
> _"Well I'm half the man, an amputeeeeeeeeeeee"_



I thought it was, "Well I'm half the man I used to be..." 

anyway, I like STP.


----------



## Chris

I like STP as well. I saw them live on the Core tour - fucking dominant show.

Anyhow, in a rather un-metal manner, I'm listening to Sting.


----------



## Shannon

Drew said:


> I thought it was, "Well I'm half the man I used to be..."



It is, but MY special "amputee" version just cracks me up.


----------



## Chris

I also want to mention that I am so old, when I saw STP they _opened_ for the Butthole Surfers. 

(who, subsequently, kicked fucking ass)


----------



## Toshiro

Chris said:


> I also want to mention that I am so old, when I saw STP they _opened_ for the Butthole Surfers.
> 
> (who, subsequently, kicked fucking ass)



I saw them play with Living Color here for spiring break, when E*m*p*t*y-*V* still came to Daytona.


----------



## Chris

STP, or BHS?


----------



## Toshiro

Chris said:


> STP, or BHS?



STP lol, though BHS might've been on the bill too, I just remember STP and Living Color, that I didn't like STP much, and that Vernon Reid was killer.


----------



## Shannon

Now, my co-worker is subjecting me to The White Stripes "Elephant" CD. 
Ughhhhh....


----------



## Chris

Shannon said:


> Now, my co-worker is subjecting me to The White Stripes "Elephant" CD.
> Ughhhhh....



Serves you right for being mean to me.


----------



## Shannon

Chris said:


> Serves you right for being mean to me.



Worry not, I'll make it up to you in the Mods Only forum.


----------



## Chris

I'm now listening to Live. Great band.


----------



## jufob

Chris Cornell, Scott Weiland, My Chemical Romance, Iommi, Murderdolls, Saliva, Fall Out Boy, Caesars, Sabbath Vol. 4,...(trying to make music club choices with a female teenage family member.)


----------



## Metal Ken

Children of Bodom - Something Wild...Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Shawn

Sepultura- Chaos A.D....again.


----------



## Shawn

Chris said:


> I'm now listening to Live. Great band.



Been a fan since Throwing Copper (great album).


----------



## Drew

Ditto, although Mental Jewelry is solid, too. 

I'm absolutely in love with their long drawn out fdeedback ending thing.


----------



## Kotex

Unearth~Bloodlust Of The Human Condition

Seriously


----------



## Chris

Circle II Circle - Open Season


----------



## eaeolian

New Delian League. Not bad, so far...


----------



## Sentient

Metal Church ~ "Beyond the Black"


----------



## Makelele

Shadows Fall- Welcome To The Machine
I haven't listened to them that much, but this is good stuff.


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Unearth~Bloodlust Of The Human Condition
> 
> Seriously



Amen  

I've been listening to some songs by these bands over the last week: Unearth, A Perfect Circle and Tool (they kind of go together, heh heh), Alice In Chains, The Cure, Queen, Glassjaw, Filter, Finger Eleven, Taproot, The Icarus Line, Our Lady Peace, Muse, Joy Division, Local H, Senses Fail, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Mars Volta, Pete Yorn, Thrice, Seether, Underoath, and White Zombie.

Going a little light on the metal this past week.


----------



## Shannon

Soulfly - Prophecy


----------



## Donnie

Right now in the car it's been A Perfect Circle - 13th Step


----------



## Metal Ken

Norther - Tornado Of Souls


----------



## Shannon

Helmet - Meantime

....I'm having an old school evening.


----------



## Roland777

Vince!


----------



## Naren

Roland777 said:


> Vince!



me too. Good stuff...


----------



## Michael

Nightwish's "Once"!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

X Japan - Singles album.


----------



## jim777

Pat Metheny Group - Live


----------



## Leon

Steely Dan's Can't Buy A Thrill album


jim777 said:


> Pat Metheny Group - Live


Pat Metheny =


----------



## KillMAH

Shannon said:


> Helmet - Meantime
> 
> ....I'm having an old school evening.




Hmmmm...must be on the same wavelength. I was listening to that earlier today while I was driving around town.

Currently...
As I Lay Dying - Frail Words Collapse

It's not as melodic as Shadows are Security, but it's still good.


----------



## Naren

As I Lay Dying - Shadows Are Security
At The Drive In - Relationship of Command
Sevendust - Animosity
Nirvana - Bleach
Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama


----------



## eleven59

Heart - "Alone" (for a school cover project I'm co-producing/co-engineering)
A Perfect Circle - "The Outsider" (for someone elses school cover project I'm playing guitar on)
Don Ross - Passion Session (because it's a kickass album)
System of a Down - "Hypnotize" (because it's a kickass song)
...various mixes of things I've been working on.


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> Helmet - Meantime
> 
> ....I'm having an old school evening.


Good album.


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> Sevendust - Animosity


Great album. Probably my favorite Sevendust album.


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Dechristianize. 
I love this album. it has a special place in my heart \m/


----------



## Naren

Shawn said:


> Great album. Probably my favorite Sevendust album.



My favorite is Home. That album is one of the best albums ever with songs like Home, Denial, Headtrip (maybe my favorite song on that album), Crumbled, Feel So, and so many other good ones...

I went to Tokyo yesterday to pick up my guitar and, when I was there, I went to a metal record store and asked them for the new Sevendust and they said that it was sold out, so I had to return home empty-handed (CD-wise. I returned home with a new bridge Blaze Custom installed)


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> My favorite is Home. That album is one of the best albums ever with songs like Home, Denial, Headtrip (maybe my favorite song on that album), Crumbled, Feel So, and so many other good ones...
> 
> I went to Tokyo yesterday to pick up my guitar and, when I was there, I went to a metal record store and asked them for the new Sevendust and they said that it was sold out, so I had to return home empty-handed (CD-wise. I returned home with a new bridge Blaze Custom installed)


Home is good too. Denial is my song off Home. For Animosity, Trust and Deadset are probably my favorite songs. 

Right now listening to some Morbid Angel.


----------



## Chris

In Flames - Colony


----------



## Battle-axe

The Black Dahlia Murder - Unhallowed
Between The Buried And Me - Alaska
Unearth - The Oncoming Storm


----------



## Naren

Shawn said:


> Home is good too. Denial is my song off Home. For Animosity, Trust and Deadset are probably my favorite songs.
> 
> Right now listening to some Morbid Angel.



If I had to pick one song off each Sevendust album, I'd say Black is my song off Sevendust (awesome song and I particularly love the solo), Headtrip is my song off Home (and maybe my favorite Sevendust song, although Crumbled and Feel So compete for close seconds off that album. Denial is an amazing song too), Shine is my song off Animosity (although Dead Set comes in as a close second), and Disease is my song off Seasons (although Skeleton Song and Broken Down come close).

In fact I love Headtrip so much, I'd like to make a band with songs that sound much like that. That heavy, that energetic, with all the instruments playing different things but melding together so well (in insanity)... I view that song as a masterpiece. Sevendust is one of my top 5 favorite bands and has been for over 8 years (since I bought their first album in 1997). I've always loved the way the two guitarists meld together so perfectly (I doubt that chemistry is as strong now that Clint Lowery left the band). They play in drop-B, which was always a drag to try to play in, but not a drag at all on my seven (although it doesn't sound the same... but better than standard E).

As for what I'm listening to, today I listened to: Megadeth, Joe Satriani, AFI, Sevendust (of course), Funeral For A Friend, Glassjaw, X Japan, The Haunted, and The Blue Hearts.


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Dawn Of the Apocalypse


----------



## eaeolian

Nevermore - Enemies of Reality (remix) just ended.

About to start SRV - Couldn't Stand the Weather.


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> Couldn't Stand the Weather.



Coolest song intro he ever wrote. I've got dadadada dah dah stuck in my head now.


----------



## Sentient

Judas Priest's "Screaming for Vengeance"  

All hail the mighty Priest.

(..."_I belieeeeve you're the devil_... shred:ba-Roo-na-na-Naa-)-_I belieeeeeeve you're the devil's child_...."  )

Damn, I love that song.


----------



## Drew

Ramsey Lewis Trio, "The In Crowd."


----------



## Metal Ken

Ensiferum - Token of TIme \m/


----------



## Shannon

Mattias IA Eklundh - Freak Guitar: The Road Less Traveled


----------



## Metal Ken

Just listened to the entire Enemy Of God album from Kreator in the car \m/


----------



## jim777

Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (every band should cover this tune)


----------



## Shannon

jim777 said:


> Led Zeppelin - Celebration Day (every band should cover this tune)



Mmmmm, good stuff.


----------



## Chris D

Just been listening to some Gong.  

Then Bolt Thrower...  

Saw Hatebreeder's post & have added a turntable to my Christmas list so I can dig out my old Kreator vinyl...


----------



## Metal Ken

Dude. Bolt Thrower! IN BATTLE THERE IS NO LAW!~ \m/


----------



## Chris D

My band toured with Bolt Thrower loads back in the day... aah, the good old days!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

lucky...i need a band. One that tours. Preferably with badass death metal bands.


----------



## Chris D

Er.. isn't Tampa like _the_ World Capital of Death Metal ???


----------



## Metal Ken

Youd think that.
But not so much anymore. All the established bands dont need any members lol.


----------



## Chris D

Isn't the chatroom a better idea for this chit-chat kinda ting?


----------



## Metal Ken

Probably ;p 

NP:Alchemist - Escape from the Black Hole


----------



## Chris D

Just going there...

NP:Squarepusher - Tundra4


----------



## Shawn

Faith No More-Album Of The Year. My god, this is a great album.


----------



## metalfiend666

Currently Roadrunner United, Nevermore: This Godless Endever, Slayer: Reign in Blood and Coal Chamber: Giving the Devil His Due.


----------



## Naren

The Icarus Line - Mono
Finger Eleven - Greyest Of Blue Skies
At The Drive In - in/CASINO/OUT
Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral
Tool - Aenema
Rage Against The Machine - Evil Empire
Yamaarashi - 1997-2001 Single Collection
X Japan - Best - Fan's Selection


----------



## Shannon

/me is currently at work and being subjected to "We built this city on rock and roll" by Jefferson Starship.


----------



## eaeolian

Ending: Into Enternity - Buried In Oblivion
Starting: Eagles - The Very Best Of - Disc 2


----------



## Metal Ken

Just got my actual copy of X -Vanishing Vision, so that \m/


----------



## Shawn

Into Another-Seemless.


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Just got my actual copy of X -Vanishing Vision, so that \m/



I need to get one of those for myself. I have quite a few songs off that album, but not the album... Really should go buy it...


----------



## Michael

I was just watching Nightwish's DVD "From Wishes To Eternity - Live"  

......and now I'm listening to "City Of The Dead" by Outworld!


----------



## Metal Ken

Children of Bodom - Laotmeri


----------



## Toshiro

Crystal Eyes - Vengeance Descending

Finally get to hear them with their original vocalist.  I only had the newest one before, and that has guest vocals by the former singer of Lost Horizon.


----------



## Shannon

Various Allan Holdworth tracks.


----------



## Shawn

Shannon said:


> Various Allan Holdworth tracks.


Allan Holdsworth is awesome. 

Listening to some Stevie Ray Vaughan right at the moment.


----------



## Chris

Wake of Magellan, as usual.


----------



## Shannon

Now, it's back to Ron Jarzombek's "Solitarily Speaking of Theoretical Confinement". 

BUY THIS NOW!
http://www.spasticink.com/ssotc.html


----------



## Kotex

Change(in the house of flies)~Deftones


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Change(in the house of flies)~Deftones



White Pony is a good album. I like knife party, passenger, Back To School, elite, and feiticeira. I was listening to some tracks off of it myself just yesterday.


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone (Desert Dweller) - Haven From Silence!


----------



## Metal Ken

Anthrax - ALIVE 02


----------



## Shannon

HateBreeder said:


> Anthrax - ALIVE 02



I don't own that, but I did get the DVD! Worth every penny!


----------



## Shannon

Ion Dissonance - Breathing Is Irrelavent 

...very heavy technical hardcore!


----------



## Shawn

Steve Vai-Alien Love Secrets

Handsome- Handsome. (ex guitarist of Quicksand, Tom Capone is featured on this self titled album 1997.) Very heavy stuff.


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Live In London DVD \m/


----------



## Vacant

Trivium - Drowned And Torn Asunder


----------



## Kotex

> Originally posted by Naren
> White Pony is a good album. I like knife party, passenger, Back To School, elite, and feiticeira. I was listening to some tracks off of it myself just yesterday.



Yeah, I just bought it the other day. It's a really good cd. Enjoy basically ever track off there.


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> Yeah, I just bought it the other day. It's a really good cd. Enjoy basically ever track off there.



"Just the other day"?!? ... Sorry. It's just that I bought it 5 years ago when it first came out. Just out of interest, what prompted you to buy it? I know I bought Metallica's "Kill 'Em All" (release 1983, the year I was born) after listening to "Seek And Destroy" and thinking "I need this album." Did any song do it for you? "Back To School"? "Change (in the house of flies)"? "Digital Bath")? These kinds of things interest me for some STRANGE reason...


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation-Effigy Of The Forgotten
Shift-The Get Rich Quick Scheme


----------



## eleven59

Various studio assignments of mine from the last two weeks (the reason I haven't been online/sleeping much), including covers of Booker T and the MGs "Green Onions" and Heart's "Alone", and soon to be hearing the cover of A Perfect Circle's "The Outsider" that I played guitar on (fun song to play, even though it was one of my less favourite songs by them originally, I now really enjoy it).


----------



## eleven59

I'm also listening to:

Dredg - Catch Without Arms (liking it so far)
The Doors - Strange Days


----------



## Naren

Some songs I've been listening to:

Cream - Sunshine Of Your Love, White Room, Strange Brew
Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You, No Quarter, Babe I'm Gonna Leave You
Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower, Voodoo Child (slight return), Foxey Lady
Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf, War Pigs, Fairies Wear Boots
Rolling Stones - Paint It Black, Give Me Shelter
Queen - Bicycle Race, Bohemian Rhapsody, We Will Rock You

Yeah... Today I've been on a little bit of a classic rock kick for some reason...


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> Some songs I've been listening to:
> 
> Cream - Strange Brew


Great tune. ^ 
Listening to America-Greatest Hits. Stuck in the 70's for now.


----------



## Makelele

I'm listening to Paul Gilbert's "I Am Satan"


----------



## Metal Ken

"I Am Satan, I Am Satan, King of the underworld!" lol

Anthrax - I Am The Law


----------



## Kotex

> Origanlly posted by Naran
> "Just the other day"?!? ... Sorry. It's just that I bought it 5 years ago when it first came out. Just out of interest, what prompted you to buy it? I know I bought Metallica's "Kill 'Em All" (release 1983, the year I was born) after listening to "Seek And Destroy" and thinking "I need this album." Did any song do it for you? "Back To School"? "Change (in the house of flies)"? "Digital Bath")? These kinds of things interest me for some STRANGE reason...



I have the deftones first album, and had been getting more interested in them lately, so I was cruising around in best buy and saw "White Pony" so I thought I would pick it up. 


Oh and Hypocrites~Korn


----------



## Kotex

Sorry about double post. DOn't know what the hell happened there.


----------



## Naren

Kotex said:


> I have the deftones first album, and had been getting more interested in them lately, so I was cruising around in best buy and saw "White Pony" so I thought I would pick it up.




Gotcha. Was just listening to a mix of music on the way home from work today on my iPod with "elite" in the mix. Good song.


----------



## Shawn

HateBreeder said:


> Anthrax - I Am The Law


Good tune ^ .
Listening to Dark New Day.


----------



## giannifive

Listening to Petrucci's "Suspended Animation" today. Really amazing album!

Also listening to Yo-Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin's album "Hush". These two are brilliant together! The presentation is generally very playful, but there are some serious tunes with really haunting moments. I just love cello and voice together.


----------



## Michael

Killer Banshee - Sun Caged


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Track by my new band with some rough vocals by a guy that's trying out. Sounds fucking killer!


----------



## Metal Ken

Firewind - Steal Them Blind


----------



## Michael

Children Of Bodom - Next In Line


----------



## Shawn

giannifive said:


> Listening to Petrucci's "Suspended Animation" today. Really amazing album!
> 
> Also listening to Yo-Yo Ma and Bobby McFerrin's album "Hush". These two are brilliant together! The presentation is generally very playful, but there are some serious tunes with really haunting moments. I just love cello and voice together.


 on JP's Suspended Animation. 

You know a friend of mine had this cd of Bobby McFerrin's greatest hits or something and there was one song he did with Herbie Hancock that was awesome! Bobby McFerrin = 

Listening to Incantation- Mortal Throne of Nazarene. I've had this cd for over 10 years while I never cared for it until recently. It's not bad. It's  though.


----------



## KillMAH

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska (Thanks Shannon, that album kicks ass)  
The Black Crowes - Amorica
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick (That flute is metal!)


----------



## Toshiro

HateBreeder said:


> Firewind - Steal Them Blind



\m/

Ironically....

NP: Nightrage - Descent Into Chaos


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Move That Groove


----------



## Metal Ken

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## Chris

Big Wreck - The Pleasure And The Greed

Fuckin' brilliant album.


----------



## Shannon

KillMAH said:


> Between the Buried and Me - Alaska (Thanks Shannon, that album kicks ass)



You're welcome!  
Be sure to also check out BTBAM's other 2 CDs, "The Silent Circus" & "S/T".


----------



## Tuned Down Low

Morbid Angel and Lamb of God


----------



## Metal Ken

Atheist- Elements


----------



## Naren

A few bands/people I listened to today: Vince Lupone, Killswitch Engage, Lamb of God, Filter, Sevendust, Unearth


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson, Tony MacAlpine and some Greg Howe today.


----------



## Michael

I'm listening to "Dark Chest Of Wonders" by the awesome Nightwish!


----------



## Metal Ken

Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace


----------



## eaeolian

HateBreeder said:


> Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace



     

Mine: Soilwork - A Predator's Portrait.


----------



## Chris

HateBreeder said:


> Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace



Fuck yeah. 

Second best F&J album as far as I'm concerned. Drift being #1.


----------



## Metal Ken

F&J Rule

NP: Ensiferum - S/t.


----------



## Shawn

HateBreeder said:



> Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace


I gotta pull out my copy today. Definately one of best classic metal albums to ever come out.


----------



## Shannon

Dream Theater - The official bootleg of them covering the entire "Master of Puppets" album live.  

Cool stuff! It is weird to hear a keyboard doing rhythm guitar parts though.


----------



## jim777

Master of Metallica, that's pretty cool

I'm listening to "The Trees/Xanadu" from Exit....Stage Left by Rush. I love the bit between the songs that Lifeson plays. Gotta love Rush


----------



## Naren

Shannon said:


> Dream Theater - The official bootleg of them covering the entire "Master of Puppets" album live.
> 
> Cool stuff! It is weird to hear a keyboard doing rhythm guitar parts though.



Dude! Where did you get that? I would love to hear that stuff. Sounds awesome.

Nice avatar, by the way.


----------



## eleven59

Chris said:


> Big Wreck - The Pleasure And The Greed
> 
> Fuckin' brilliant album.


Hell yes it is, kicks the shit out of Thornley's solo stuff. It's one of those classic Canadian albums that never went where it deserved to go (along with I Mother Earth's "The Quicksilver Meat Dream" and The Tea Party's "Interzone Mantras" among others). 

Myself:
The Doors - The End (live)
Dredg - Catch Without Arms (it's ok, has a few decent songs, don't think I'd listen to it all day I think I hyped it up too much in my mind before hearing it, after only hearing "Bug Eyes" and reading reviews)
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing (trying to give it a chance, but still like In Absentia way better...still gotta track down the 5.1 mixes of both)
My band's latest recorded song "Tainted", sounding way better than our old demos from last year.


----------



## DSS3

Decapitated - Nihility

Can't wait for the new album, there's supposed to be some 7 string action on it. Vogg is fuckin god!


----------



## Shannon

Last night....
Carnal Forge - Please...Die!
Morbid Angel - Gateways of Annihilation
Norma Jean - O God The Aftermath
Meshuggah - Nothing
Necrophagist - Epitath

Right now...
Spastic Ink - Ink Complete


----------



## Metal Ken

Necrophagist \m/ 

NP: Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Shorty

Ashes of the wake by Lamb of God. Can't get enough of this album right now!


----------



## Shannon

Shorty said:


> Ashes of the wake by Lamb of God. Can't get enough of this album right now!



I know what you mean. It has some tasty riffage in there. It's one of those albums you just can't pop in for a single listen. You'll be hooked on it for days.


----------



## Shannon

Now playing....
Asesino - the newest one.
Slayer - God Hates Us All
Morbid Angel - Blessed Are The Sick


----------



## Roland777

Rage against the machine - self-titled debut.


----------



## Naren

Right now: Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind. 

After that: Lamb Of God - Ashes Of The Wake


----------



## Toshiro

Iced Earth - Alive In Athens (3 disc version)

\m/


----------



## pooo

Ron Korb - Romancing the Dragon


----------



## Metal Ken

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## goth_fiend




----------



## Sentient

Arch Enemy ~ "Wages of Sin"


----------



## Metal Ken

Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss


----------



## Leon

Buckethead - Monsters and Robots


----------



## Metal Ken

Slayer - Decade Of Aggression


----------



## eleven59

System of a Down - "Hypnotize" 

Kicks ass. Seriously.


----------



## Toshiro

Heed - The Call

This is the former singer and one of the guitarists from Lost Horizon. It's not bad, but it's also not powermetal, it's more traditional and a lot deeper/thicker sounding. lol I'm still of the opinion that Crystal Eyes or Lost Horizon would've been better suited to these vocals. 

Still, pretty cool stuff, dunno if there'll be a real US release though, the one I have is the Japanese release... Crystal Eyes is still only really available by ordering it straight off their website(then waiting for it to cross the atrlantic. ), this might suffer the same fate.


----------



## Doctor J

Voivod - Nothingface


----------



## Shikaru

eleven59 said:


> System of a Down - "Hypnotize"
> 
> Kicks ass. Seriously.



Really? I'm VERY disappointed in Hypnotize. I liked Mesmerize, but not as much as the old albums, but I don't know, something doesn't sit well with me with Hypnotize at all. Ah well, to each his own. 

I've been listening to the latest Old Man's Child album, Vermin


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - a funk odyssey. 



If you want to slam me, keep in mind that Chris listens to Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Shikaru

The little Jamiroquai i've heard was very good. I don't think they're worthy of being slammed, unlike Avril Lavigne lol


----------



## eleven59

I like Jamiroquai, and Avril Lavigne as well (hey, she has some talented musicians, producers, engineers, and songwriters working for her, I can respect them even if I'm listening to them under someone else's name), but wouldn't mind slamming her either, if you catch my meaning.  Too bad she's marrying that knob from Sum41.


----------



## Roland777

Allright, I'll drop another nuke.

Paul Wall ft. Big Pokey - Sittin' sidewayz

I'm generally not a big fan of rap, much less gangsta-rap, but this song just screams "BOUNCE, BEEYATCH!".


----------



## eleven59

Shikaru said:


> Really? I'm VERY disappointed in Hypnotize. I liked Mesmerize, but not as much as the old albums, but I don't know, something doesn't sit well with me with Hypnotize at all. Ah well, to each his own.


I like it, but it doesn't catch you right away, it has to grow on you a bit more. The songs "Hypnotize", "Lonely Day", "Soldier Side", and "Viscinity to Obscenity" hooked me, and now I like all the tracks on there. They've definitely evolved from their early sound, but there's moments on here that sound like Toxicity (the chorus of the 2nd track for example, can't remember the name at the moment).


----------



## Shannon

<<< currently being subjected to Mark Lanigan's (Screaming Trees dude) solo CD at work. But in 15 minutes, I'll be in the comforts on my truck with

 *DIMMU BORGIR - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia*


----------



## CL7

I'm listenin 2 dry kill logic, raunchy, mnemic,face cage,flaw, and smaxone.


----------



## jufob

Survival of the Sickest, Beyond the Valley of the Murderdolls, and Fused.


----------



## Naren

Finger Eleven - The Greyest Of Blue Skies
AKO - Find Yourself
Love Psychedelico - Best
Filter - Short Bus
Slayer - Reign In Blood
Pressure 4-5 - Burning The Process
Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
Travis - Invisible Band
Seether - Disclaimer
Taproot - Gift
White Zombie - Astrocreep 2000


----------



## Roland777

One word:

*"SABOTAAAAGE!"*


----------



## Naren

Roland777 said:


> One word:
> 
> *"SABOTAAAAGE!"*



Beastie Boys?


----------



## Roland777

Howd'ya guess? The video to that song kicks ass. Beyond description.


----------



## Scott

Paul Gilbert- Down to Mexico (Acoustic) 

Love it.


----------



## Naren

Roland777 said:


> Howd'ya guess? The video to that song kicks ass. Beyond description.



Love that song. First thing that came to my mind when I saw "sabotage." And, yes, that video does kick ass.


----------



## Chris

Alter Bridge. I fuckin' love this guy's voice.


----------



## Metal Ken

Coroner - RIP
Found a record shop while im on vaction here in texas. the had 3 Coroner albums, i ended up grabbing 2 of them, RIP & Punishment for Decadence \m/
They also had the Believe in Nothing EP from Nevermore, so i officially now have everything nevermore has ever released \m/


----------



## Roland777

Röyksopp - The Understanding.


If lounge techno is your cup of tea, this is the CD for you. I've only gotten through the first songs, but I love this CD!


----------



## Makelele

Anathema - Don't Look Too Far


----------



## eleven59

Deftones - Around The Fur and White Pony
Tool - Lateralus
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia


----------



## Sentient

Pantera's "Vulgar Display of Power"


----------



## Roland777

Does it make me any less of a human if I say that I like one of Bloc Party's songs?

Blues Brother Castro - Flirt.


----------



## Chris




----------



## eleven59

Window's Media Player? Seriously?


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Window's Media Player? Seriously?



Woah. I didn't think anyone listened to music through Window's Media Player... I am overcome with both shock and fear.


----------



## Toshiro

www.winamp.com

Go there now, Chris.


----------



## Naren

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile
Incubus - Fungus Amongus
In Flames - Come Clarity
Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## eleven59

Toshiro said:


> www.winamp.com
> 
> Go there now, Chris.


Screw that, eats up way too much RAM. 

I got iTunes back before I moved over to Macs and I've never looked back.


----------



## Metal Ken

+1 For Winamp

NP: AMong the Living - Anthrax


----------



## Toshiro

eleven59 said:


> Screw that, eats up way too much RAM.
> 
> I got iTunes back before I moved over to Macs and I've never looked back.



Never had one problem with Winamp in 7 yrs of using it, from 2.7, through 3, into 5. Of course I have a gig of ram in this machine, and 512 in my old one, so I wouldn't notice.


----------



## eleven59

Toshiro said:


> Never had one problem with Winamp in 7 yrs of using it, from 2.7, through 3, into 5. Of course I have a gig of ram in this machine, and 512 in my old one, so I wouldn't notice.


I've used it on 512 meg machines before and it lagged things (especially games). It's a nice player, but I find iTunes to be much more intuitive (can have all your music in there at all times, change sorting really easily, etc. I had to come up with whole new methods of naming files in order to get winamp to sort things the way I wanted them. 

Note: I think the iTunes music store, like all "legal" downloading sites are terrible. Albums are meant to be albums, and record labels shouldn't make bands pay packaging and labeling costs for digital purchases, yet they do. 

I also don't think anything made by Apple is flawless and perfect. Do I prefer it to Microsoft based stuff? Yes, but that's just cuz it works better for me, I'm not one of those "Everyone should use a Mac" people. Can't stand iPods for example. Killing the music industry if you ask me.


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny (not their best album)
Candiria-300 % Density


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> I also don't think anything made by Apple is flawless and perfect. Do I prefer it to Microsoft based stuff? Yes, but that's just cuz it works better for me, I'm not one of those "Everyone should use a Mac" people. Can't stand iPods for example. Killing the music industry if you ask me.



Love iPods. One of the best purchases I ever made. I have 1800 songs on my little portable iPod so far. All CD quality music that I can take anywhere and listen anyway I want. None of those dinky little 128MB MP3 players like my brother has. And I have enough room for a total of 5000 songs on it. And I got it for less than $300. Actually, I own or used to own the albums for 80% of the music on it (don't see how the iPod hurts the music industry anymore than anything else). For one thing, it doesn't skip (like a CD player does) and, for another, it can carry much much more than a CD player. It's also much smaller than a CD player. And the batteries are rechargable. And I can play games on it and select by genre, band, album, year, etc.

Ever since I bought my iPod, I rarely use MP3 players on my computer. I just plug my iPod into my computer speakers and play through that.

When I do use MP3 Players, I use neither Winamp nor iTunes (although I have both). I use MusicMatch Jukebox. The reason why is because I like the layout of the library and the way the AutoDJ works.

Top 5 best purchases I ever made: My "denshi jisho" (portable electric dictionary with 6 different dictionaries in it, English-Japanese, Japanese-English, Japanese-Japanese, Kanji-Japanese, and a dictionary full of random things), my iPod, my Gibson Les Paul, My Ibanez RG1527, and my laptop. I use those 5 things pretty much every day.


----------



## maliciousteve

Strapping Young Lad - All Hail The New Flesh

Not a great thing to listen to when you're hung over


----------



## Toshiro

eleven59 said:


> I've used it on 512 meg machines before and it lagged things (especially games). It's a nice player, but I find iTunes to be much more intuitive (can have all your music in there at all times, change sorting really easily, etc. I had to come up with whole new methods of naming files in order to get winamp to sort things the way I wanted them.
> 
> Note: I think the iTunes music store, like all "legal" downloading sites are terrible. Albums are meant to be albums, and record labels shouldn't make bands pay packaging and labeling costs for digital purchases, yet they do.
> 
> I also don't think anything made by Apple is flawless and perfect. Do I prefer it to Microsoft based stuff? Yes, but that's just cuz it works better for me, I'm not one of those "Everyone should use a Mac" people. Can't stand iPods for example. Killing the music industry if you ask me.



Ah, see, I love winamp, ever since I first downloaded it. I love the skins, I love the free EQ, I love that it's simple and to the point. 99% of the games I play on my machine are full screen, and kill the use of an Mp3 player. I also rip CDs in a particular way, so I never have to think about sorting. lol

I am slightly worried by AOL buying it, but they buy everything now-a-days. As long as the original guys run it, I'm okay. lol

I refuse to buy an Ipod or Mp3 player. I have a Sony CD walkman that plays Mp3s as well, and that's enough for me. Apple and M$ can kiss my butt, I hold no loyality to either, since both have screwed me on different occations.


----------



## Battle-axe

The Red Chord - Love On The Concrete 

\m/


----------



## Chris

Janes Addiction - Three Days.

One of the best guitar solos ever, in my opinion. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Carcass - Inpropagation


----------



## Shannon

grim tr00 kvlt said:


> Carcass - Inpropagation



Ahhh, one of my favorites!  

Currently, I'm stuck at work & Motorhead's "Ace of Spades" is on the radio.


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - Tempo of the Damned.
IMPALER \m/


----------



## Shawn

JP's Suspended Animation.


----------



## telecaster90

Pink Floyd-With You Were Here


----------



## eleven59

Disturbed - Land Of Confusion (the surprisingly good Genesis cover)


----------



## metalfiend666

eleven59 said:


> Disturbed - Land Of Confusion (the surprisingly good Genesis cover)


I think the whole albums pretty good.

Right now I'm listening to a cd of dodgy comedy Xmas songs.


----------



## eaeolian

Symbyosis - On the Wings of Phoenix, disc 1.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Pain of Salvation, fuck these cats are good!


----------



## Chris

Flaw.


----------



## Naren

Yngwie Malmsteen - The Collection
Stone Temple Pilots - Core 
Pressure 4-5 - Burning The Process
Bush - Razorblade Suitcase
The Sisters Of Mercy - A Slight Case of Overbombing
Alice In Chains - Facelift
Glassjaw - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Queens Of The Stone Age - Songs For The Deaf
Switchblade Symphony - Bread And Jam For Frances
Joy Division - Substance (She's Lost Control is one of the coolest songs ever)

Been listening to a HELL of a lot of music over the past week.


----------



## eleven59

metalfiend666 said:


> I think the whole albums pretty good.


True, it's not bad at all. The guy's a surprisingly good lead guitar player with some very tasteful yet awesome solos. And the songs are pretty sweet.


----------



## Sentient

eleven59 said:


> Disturbed - Land Of Confusion (the surprisingly good Genesis cover)


In Flames also has a really great cover (in my opinion) of that same song.


----------



## jim777

Brian Setzer Orchestra - the Dirty Boogie


----------



## eleven59

Neverending White Lights - Act I: Goodbye Friends Of The Heavenly Bodies

A seriously awesome album. Recorded mostly in Daniel Victor's basement in Windsor, Ontario, with a different singer on each track (from Raine Maida to Nick Hexum to Scott Anderson to Dallas Green to Todd Kerns to Jimmy Gnecco, etc.) it's a very mellow/haunting album. While there's not a whole lot of guitar on it, it's still an amazing album.


----------



## Shawn

Helmet - Aftertaste, Meantime
Candiria - Coma Imprint
Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Shannon

ALL PANTERA....ALL DAY LONG. 

NEVER FORGET OUR FALLEN METAL BROTHER.
R.I.P. DIMEBAG DARRELL ABBOTT 1966-2004


----------



## Shawn

Well said, Shannon, right on. I should pop in Vulgar Display Of Power next. It's pretty mch my favorite Pantera album and always has been. I like the avatar you got going too. 

Right now, Fear Factory's Digimortal......I forgot how great this album is.


----------



## Naren

Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
Killswitch Engage - The End Of Heartache
As I Lay Dying - Shadows Are Security
Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama


----------



## Metal Ken

Iced Earth - Days of Purgatory... ah, Iced Earth Glory Days..


----------



## Naren

Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder
In Flames - Reroute to Remain


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder


\m/ 

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## eaeolian

Gorod - Neurotripsticks
Neuraxis - Trilateral Progression


----------



## WayneCustom7

Anathema, now some Andromeda


----------



## King_nothing621

I've been listening to the new KoRn...it's mediocre...very mediocre


----------



## Metal Ken

Esqarial - Sacred War


----------



## Shannon

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## Battle-axe

The Red Chord - Clients


----------



## Naren

X Japan - Art Of Life (the 30-minute long song)


----------



## Metal Ken

Annihilator - Battered


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn


----------



## Toshiro

Death - Spiritual Healing.

RIP Chuck Schuldiner 5/13/1967 - 12/13/2001


----------



## eaeolian

Death - Human

I second that RIP.


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani - Engines Of Creation. I think I like this version of Until We Say Goodbye the best. This whole album is awesome. Great for driving at night too.


----------



## eleven59

Sevendust - Home
Fantomas (samples from their myspace page until I can pick up an album or two)


----------



## Toshiro

Kamelot - The Black Halo

Pretty damn good, not gonna top my powermetal list, but stilll: \m/


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Sevendust - Home


----------



## Chris

Anthrax Vol 8


----------



## Chris

Toshiro said:


> Kamelot - The Black Halo
> 
> Pretty damn good, not gonna top my powermetal list, but stilll: \m/



The opening track on that album is fucking dominant.


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


>


Dual circle pits = 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5845506957416625013&q=sevendust

And it takes a truly metal person to scream at a crowd (much less Woodstock 99) "Look at the rainbow!"


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Dual circle pits =
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5845506957416625013&q=sevendust
> 
> And it takes a truly metal person to scream at a crowd (much less Woodstock 99) "Look at the rainbow!"



That was sweet. The Sevendust DVD has the woodstock 99 performance of Rumble Fish, which is pretty cool. I think Sevendust has always been one of the best live bands. The Woodstock stuff isn't as good as their own headlined shows, but still dang good.


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


> That was sweet. The Sevendust DVD has the woodstock 99 performance of Rumble Fish, which is pretty cool. I think Sevendust has always been one of the best live bands. The Woodstock stuff isn't as good as their own headlined shows, but still dang good.


Yeah, wish I could see them live. From what I've heard of the Woodstock stuff, for all the bands, the sound was shit.


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Yeah, wish I could see them live. From what I've heard of the Woodstock stuff, for all the bands, the sound was shit.



Yeah, that's what it's like. The worst sound for bands is when band's play on late night shows like Conan O'Brian, The Tonight Show, Jimmy Kimmel, etc. The reason why is because the band isn't allowed to use their own sound guys. They have to use the TV show's sound guys who are protected by the unions... which makes the music completely suck.


----------



## Metal Ken

Iced Earth - Burnt Offerings


----------



## eleven59

Naren said:


> Yeah, that's what it's like. The worst sound for bands is when band's play on late night shows like Conan O'Brian, The Tonight Show, Jimmy Kimmel, etc. The reason why is because the band isn't allowed to use their own sound guys. They have to use the TV show's sound guys who are protected by the unions... which makes the music completely suck.


It also doesn't help that the place isn't acoustically great, and the sound guy isn't really mixing for broadcast like he should be. It's really not that hard to get a live band to sound really good, they just focus too much on making the set look good and not enough on the sound quality. Team me up with my girlfriend's dad (He does soundproofing, room treatments, etc. for studios) and some decent gear and I could have it sounding great.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Black Sabbath - Into the Void


----------



## Donnie

Buckethead - Kaliedoscalp
Buckethead & Friends - Enter the Chicken


----------



## Shawn

Ozzy- Bark At The Moon. Jake E. Lee =


----------



## Metal Ken

Lotsa Fucking neo geo video game music \m/


----------



## Naren

HateBreeder said:


> Lotsa Fucking neo geo video game music \m/



 Hell yeah.


----------



## eleven59

Sevendust - Animosity (don't know why I hadn't picked up these albums before)
Sevendust - Next


----------



## Naren

eleven59 said:


> Sevendust - Animosity



Was listening to this album myself just yesterday. Dang good one. I particularly like Shine, Deadset, and T.O.A.B. The whole album is great, though.


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> Was listening to this album myself just yesterday. Dang good one. I particularly like Shine, Deadset, and T.O.A.B. The whole album is great, though.


 My favorite Sevendust album. I listen to it every now and then. Im listening to Joe Satriani - Live In San Fransisco right now.


----------



## Kotex

Avenged Sevenfold~ Unholy Confessions


----------



## Metal Ken

Coroner - Reborn Through Hate


----------



## Cancer

Frederik Thorndendal: "Sol Niger" tracks 13-17.

Absolutely....
Completely...
Devastating...


----------



## Naren

Testament - The Legacy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Opeth-Damnation

Forgotten quite how good it was...


----------



## eleven59

Kotex said:


> Avenged Sevenfold~ Unholy Confessions


That's the new one, right? How is it? I've seen their latest video a few times and like the band, but can't figure out where the low-end went. It's worse than "...And Justice For All".


----------



## Drew

The Ernie Ball streaming radio. "Rock," at the moment, which is a pretty good variety of guitar-y stuff.


----------



## Shawn

Into Another, Helmet and Handsome today.


----------



## SevenatoR

I can't stop listening to Unearth...I have no idea why...


----------



## eaeolian

HateBreeder said:


> Coroner - Reborn Through Hate



Dude, I swear, we have the same CD collection sometimes. 

NS: Death Cafe Radio


----------



## Chris D

Nuclear Assault - Hang The Pope


----------



## Toshiro

Nocturnal Rites - Grand Illusion


----------



## Metal Ken

eaeolian said:


> Dude, I swear, we have the same CD collection sometimes.
> 
> NS: Death Cafe Radio



Cause we fucking rule...

NP: Caught In A Mosh - Anthrax \m/


----------



## Leon

Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer

hey, Tony Levin's bass work in this song rocks!


----------



## Naren

SevenatoR said:


> I can't stop listening to Unearth...I have no idea why...



Because they rock so hard. I have days where I can't stop listening to Unearth. In fact, I used to have weeks that I couldn't stop listening to Unearth.

Good stuff.


----------



## DSBzwo

Mnemic - The Audio Injected Soul
Mnemic - Mechanical Spin Phenomena
Unearth - Strings of Concience
Rage Against the Machiene - Selftitled (a must have)
And some songs of my Band.....

...
...
...


----------



## eleven59

Skillet - Collide (I still listen to some Christian music, this is one of the few that I still listen to, one of the best produced albums I've heard in a long while, even if on the surface they come off sounding like a copy of Evanescence with male vocals, they used to sound more like NIN, interestingly enough...but then, so did Evanescence to some degree)


----------



## Shawn

Quicksand - Manic Compression. Great album.


----------



## Chris




----------



## eaeolian

Byzantine. Sounds good so far...


----------



## eleven59

Team Sleep
Fantomas
Opeth
Sevendust


----------



## eleven59

Now listening to:

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing (special edition)


----------



## Metal Ken

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence.

THis album rules every other album mentioned in the past 121 pages.


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Surrealistic Madness


----------



## Donnie

Dio - Last in Line


----------



## Metal Ken

Al Di Meola - Elegant Gypsy


----------



## nyck

Aghora - Focus album

^latley


----------



## Makelele

Porcupine Tree - The Sky Moves Sideways

I bought this one for my brother for Christmas, and it's really good. Maybe a bit too much weirdness at times, but otherwise it's great.


----------



## Shannon

Misery Index - Retaliate


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson: Alien Love Child - Live and Beyond


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Beneath the Hollow


----------



## teelguitars

Poison the Well: The Opposite of December!!! Atreyu: The Curse and been checking out Death Cab for Cutie for the first time. Oh I'm so lonely!!!!


----------



## garcia3441

Top 5 of the week:

*Rammstein*- Sehnsucht
*Frank Zappa*- Strictly Commercial
*Slipknot*- The Subliminal Verses
*King's X*- The Best of King's X
*Jimmy Buffett*- Far Side of the World


----------



## eleven59

Stephen Lynch - The Craig Machine

And some random Faith No More, Fantomas, Mr. Bungle, Tomahawk, and other Mike Patton related projects, as well as some Primus.


----------



## Naren

teelguitars said:


> Poison the Well: The Opposite of December!!! Atreyu: The Curse



 Poison The Well is awesome. I personally love "Tear From The Red."

"The Curse" is a good album too. I really like "Bleeding Mascara", "You Eclipsed By Me", and "Demonology And Heartache."


----------



## teelguitars

Hey! A fellow Poison the Well fan!!! Tear From the Red is my 2nd favorite. What else do you like. I'm having trouble finding new music that doesn't suck!


----------



## Naren

teelguitars said:


> Hey! A fellow Poison the Well fan!!! Tear From the Red is my 2nd favorite. What else do you like. I'm having trouble finding new music that doesn't suck!



One awesome metal-punk band that I really like is AKO. Their best album is "Find Yourself." 

I have hundreds of bands I like, so here are just a few of the "newer" (within the last 5-10 years) metal bands I really like that you might not know: Unearth, As I Lay Dying, Children Of Bodom, The Haunted, In Flames, Killswitch Engage, Lamb Of God, Sevendust, Soilwork.

Check 'em out. If you're leaning more towards the hardcore punk or metal-punk side, I can recommend a few bands there.

Right now I'm listening to a mix of songs including these songs:
In Flames - Leeches
Hide - Dice
Hide - Pose
Seether - Driven Under
Rob Zombie - Dragula
AKO - So Deceived
Cream - World Of Pain
Glassjaw - Motel Of The White Locust
As I Lay Dying - Repeating Yesterday
The Mars Volta - Roulette Dares
Testament - Over The Wall
Megadeth - Hangar 18
Iron Maiden - Die With Your Boots On
and lots more


----------



## Roland777

Converge - Eagles become vultures.


----------



## Shawn

SRV


----------



## Naren

John Petrucci - Suspended Animation

This album is so awesome. If you like John Petrucci, you have to listen to this album. My favorite tracks are: "Damage Control", "Curve", "Tunnel Vision", "Lost Without You", and "Animate Inanimate." And out of those, my favorite track is "Damage Control." That song is just so awesome.


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> John Petrucci - Suspended Animation
> 
> This album is so awesome. If you like John Petrucci, you have to listen to this album. My favorite tracks are: "Damage Control", "Curve", "Tunnel Vision", "Lost Without You", and "Animate Inanimate." And out of those, my favorite track is "Damage Control." That song is just so awesome.


That is good album. I like Jaws Of Life. Im listening to alot of blues lately. Right now - Los Lonely Boys.


----------



## Naren

Shawn said:


> That is good album. I like Jaws Of Life. Im listening to alot of blues lately. Right now - Los Lonely Boys.



Jaws Of Life is a slick song too. 

Right now I'm listening to:

Siouxsie And The Banshees - Twice Upon A Time - The Singles


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Dechristianize \m/
Unstoppable force of Demonic Supremacy!


----------



## Naren

Right now, a mix with:

Mr. Bungle - Carousel
Slayer - Postmortem
Soilwork - The Crest Fallen
Orgy - Gender
AFI - God Called In Sick Today
AFI - Midnight Sun
Megadeth - Five Magics
Sevendust - Too Close To Hate
As I Lay Dying - Illusions


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> Mr. Bungle - Carousel


Mr. Bungle, good stuff right there. I was always a fan of their stuff, especially Mike Patton.
Faith No More's King For A Day, Fool For A Lifetime and Album Of The Year is, in my opinion, Patton's best work. 

Right now listening to - Dream Theater - Once In A Live Time. I forgot how great this album is.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Buckethead - Inbred Mountain
Buckethead - Kaleidoscalp
John Petrucci - Suspended Animation
Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works 2

Loads of other stuff as well, usually some Satriani and John 5.


----------



## eaeolian

Polluted Inheritance - Betrayed
Stride - Imagine


----------



## Battle-axe

Rumpelstiltskin Grinder - Grinder


----------



## eaeolian

Battle-axe said:


> Rumpelstiltskin Grinder - Grinder



How are they? I keep hearing that they're kinda retro thrash, which seems an odd thing for Relapse to be involved in for a new release...


----------



## Naren

Shawn said:


> Mr. Bungle, good stuff right there. I was always a fan of their stuff, especially Mike Patton.
> Faith No More's King For A Day, Fool For A Lifetime and Album Of The Year is, in my opinion, Patton's best work.
> 
> Right now listening to - Dream Theater - Once In A Live Time. I forgot how great this album is.



I really like Mr. Bungle myself. A lot of it is REALLY weird like "Stubb (A Dub)", "Egg", "Travolta (Quote Unquote)", "Squeeze Me Macaroni", and "Desert Search For Techno Allah" (the name kills me). There are a lot of songs by them that had bizarre names but weren't that bizarre of songs and others that almost normal sounding names but were insanely bizarre. "Retrovertigo" is an awesome song that doesn't sound too weird.

I've even heard some people call Mr. Bungle "progressive", which made me laugh. Yeaaaah, right. So, "progressive rock" is anything that is bizarre and off the wall crazy?

Mr. Bungle is good stuff.

Today I listened to some of these songs:
Children Of Bodom - Towards Dead End
Poison The Well - Pieces Of You In Me
The Low Budgets - Caveman (love this song; always makes me laugh)
Sevendust - Follow
In Flames - Cloud Connected
NOFX - Pharmacist's Daughter
Soilwork - Strangler
Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder
Testament - Alone In The Dark
The Cure - Close To Me
Smashing Pumpkins - Love
AKO - Time To Heal
Metallica - Jump In The Fire
Stevie Ray Vaughn - Pride And Joy
Joe Satriani - The Crush Of Love
The Mars Volta - Televators
Bauhaus - Ziggy Stardust (better than the original)
Led Zeppelin - Dancing Days
At The Drive-In - Chanbara
VNV Nation - Forsaken
Emma - Megacodine
Nirvana - Aneurysm
AFI - The Hanging Garden (awesome cover)
The Bled - I Never Met Another Gemini
Alice In Chains - We Die Young
Lamb Of God - The Faded Line
Hide - Misery
Chris Quigley - For You (this song rocks so hard, gotta hand it to Chris)
Slayer - Reborn
Bright Eyes - Lover I Don't Have To Love
At The Drive-In - Mannequin Republic
Switchblade Symphony - Rain
Glassjaw - When One Eight Becomes Two Zeros
Korn - Ball Tongue
Poison The Well - Parks And What You Meant To Me
Led Zeppelin - Trampled Underfoot
Dope - You Spin Me Round
Metallica - The Call of Ktulu
Slipknot - Wait And Bleed

I listened to about 7 hours worth of music today... wow... and those are just SOME of the songs!


----------



## Toshiro

Let's see, this week:

Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage (Promo, gotta buy this on release day, for sure)
Evergrey - Solitude, Dominance, Tragedy
Firewind - Burning Earth
Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes
Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Battle-axe

eaeolian said:


> How are they? I keep hearing that they're kinda retro thrash, which seems an odd thing for Relapse to be involved in for a new release...



Yup, i was also suprised when i found out that they r on Relapse. These guys are pretty damn awesome  and definetly have a very retro-thrash feel.


----------



## Shawn

Various Artists- Tyrants Of The Abyss (Morbid Angel Tribute). Ken was right about this cd - it's brutal. Some of these bands are great. 

Also Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity


----------



## Shawn

Vernon Reid - Mistaken Identity.


----------



## eleven59

Jeff Buckley - Grace
Sigur Ros - ()
Coheed and Cambria - Good Apollo, I'm Burning Star 4: Volume 1, From Fear Through The Eyes of Madness
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing


----------



## Kotex

Rage against the machine~ Bulls on parade


----------



## Metal Ken

Shawn said:


> Various Artists- Tyrants Of The Abyss (Morbid Angel Tribute). Ken was right about this cd - it's brutal. Some of these bands are great.
> 
> Also Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity



Soul Reaper's Fall from Grace is amazing. 
That & Holy Dio are probably, IMO, the greatest Tribute CDs ever.

NP: Carcass - Inpropogation


----------



## King_nothing621

currently I am listening to:
Shadows Fall "The war within"
Diecast "Tearing down your blue skies"
Devildriver "The fury of the hands of our maker"
and Arch Enemy "doomsday machine"


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> Soul Reaper's Fall from Grace is amazing.
> That & Holy Dio are probably, IMO, the greatest Tribute CDs ever.
> 
> NP: Carcass - Inpropogation


What a great song that is too! It makes me want to listen to Blessed Are The Sick again. I liked In Reternum's Maze Of Torment too.

Now Listening to Suffocation - Effigy Of The Forgotten -this album is a classic, it rules. I recommend you to check it out, Ken. You cant buy it as a single album anymore for some reason. It comes as a double 'from the vault' cd with Pierced From Within which is also a good album but as far as Suffocation goes, Effigy is their best.


----------



## eleven59

Roadrunner United All-Stars (not bad, I like how much variety there is)
Underworld Soundtrack (turns out the few songs I had already downloaded from this one were the best tracks anyways lol)


----------



## Battle-axe

Into The Moat - The Golden Vile


----------



## garcia3441

I'll be posting to this thread every couple of weeks. My musical tastes differ day to day and week to week.
*This week:*
Buckethead
MC5
Leslie West
Megadeth 
Christophe Godin


----------



## Toshiro

Demons & Wizards - Touched By The Crimson King

Firewind - Forged By Fire

Iron Maiden - Death On The Road


----------



## Shawn

Jimi Hendrix - Radio One


----------



## Battle-axe

Mercenary - World Hate Center


----------



## Shannon

Sepultura - "Arise" and "Roots"


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Cryptopsy - Open Face Surgery


----------



## Chris




----------



## eaeolian

Just finished - Rage: "SoundChaser"

Just starting - Solitude Aeturnus: "Into the Depths of Sorrow"


----------



## Chris

Bro, I just updated my image. I'm going through the whole SA catalog right now.

This merits it's own post!


----------



## eleven59

Fantomas (some live and rare tracks I downloaded)


----------



## Makelele

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Formulas Fatal To the Flesh


----------



## garcia3441

Steve Stevens- Flamenco-a-go-go


----------



## Shawn

Sponge - Rotting Pinata


----------



## Metal Ken

Atheist-Unquestionable Presence album \m/


----------



## Battle-axe

Reflux - Modern Day Babylon


----------



## Michael

"Reckoning Night" by Sonata Arctica (the album). \m/

Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## noodles

Mawdyson said:


> "Reckoning Night" by Sonata Arctica (the album). \m/
> 
> Just bought it yesterday.



You're on the wrong side of the world. We're opening for them next month.


----------



## Metal Ken

I'm seeing them next month.. but here in FL. How is the new disc?


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Tones.


----------



## eaeolian

Metal Ken said:


> I'm seeing them next month.. but here in FL. How is the new disc?



It's OK (Sonata Arctica), but it's not mindblowing. Then again, I'm not the biggest fan. They were excellent live when we played with them last year...


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - The Fourth Legacy \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - World Of Shit


----------



## Kotex

Alice in chains~ Man in the box ( right at the solo part \m/)


----------



## maliciousteve

David Shankle Group - Secrets


----------



## eleven59

Tool - Aenima


----------



## Naren

listening to a mix of songs including:

Mercenary - Screaming From The Heavens
Megadeth - Go To Hell
Nine Inch Nails - No, You Don't
Lamb Of God - Blood Of The Scribe
Alice In Chains - We Die Young

and a bunch more


----------



## Metal Ken

Al Di Meola - Flight Over Rio


----------



## halfdeadhippo

Nevermore - The Heart Collector


----------



## garcia3441

Sehnsucht- Rammstein

Tracks 6 & 11 especially.(that's the guitar sound I want)


----------



## Metal Ken

X Japan - X


----------



## Vegetta

New Sevendust Greatest hits and Nevermore


----------



## bizkit666

cant stop listening to APC its gettin unhealthy


----------



## halfdeadhippo

Meshuggah - Stengah


----------



## D-EJ915

Nodes of Ranvier's new CD "The Years to Come"


----------



## Shawn

Shove The Sun Aside - Dave Weiner


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus -Architect Of Pain \m/


----------



## Drew

Had Floater's "Burning Sosobra" blaring on the way to work.  

"And just as the sun is always chasing the west, everything you love will always be leaving, ride on..."


----------



## Metal Ken

Disillusion. INSANELY awesome prog band. Think "Fast Opeth" but still with 8-12 minute songs.


----------



## eaeolian

Cynic - Focus.


----------



## grimmchaos

The Absence - From Your Grave


----------



## Metal Ken

Lynch Mob - Paris Is Burning


----------



## Leon

is this how everyone gets their post counts up? 

Chemical Brothers - Let Forever Be


----------



## Metal Ken

One of the ways ... ;p 

Morbid Angel - At One With Nothing


----------



## Toshiro

Savatage - Ghost In The Ruins Live


----------



## SevenatoR

All the Scar Symmetry I can get my hands on...damn...


----------



## Toshiro

SevenatoR said:


> All the Scar Symmetry I can get my hands on...damn...



Yup, they're . There's only the one disc though.


----------



## Sentient

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Greatest Hits


----------



## eaeolian

Finishing - Solitude Aeturnus - Adagio
Starting - Ohm - Live of KPFK


----------



## Makelele

Trivium - Ascendancy


----------



## eaeolian

Finishing - Ohm - Live at KFPK
Starting - Gamma Ray - Land of the Free


----------



## noodles

Tin Machine (self-titled)


----------



## usagi

Trivium, Lamb of God, Ozzy's Prince of Darkness


----------



## Metal Ken

Kreator - Enemy Of God


----------



## Naren

Testament - "So Many Lies" and "Dog Faced Gods"


----------



## Toshiro

Vio-lence - Nothing To Gain.


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Fall From Grace


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Ravel - Bolero
Brotha Lynch Hung - Return of Da Baby Killa


----------



## jim777

noodles said:


> Tin Machine (self-titled)



I need to find that in my stack of records, I remember liking it when it came out, and the pics of them with their silver mylar covered Steinbergers.

FM - Black Noise


----------



## eaeolian

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace


----------



## Drew

Live, "Throwing Copper." 

This is a long-ass thread.


----------



## Naren

Drew said:


> Live, "Throwing Copper."
> 
> This is a long-ass thread.



1,302 replies so far.

Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral


----------



## Leon

Dream Theater - Metrpolis Pt 1

John Myung bass solo part! lol


----------



## Metal Ken

KReator - Awakening Of the Gods


----------



## Shannon

Watchtower - Control and Resistance
The Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra


----------



## garcia3441

Three Days Grace- _Just like You_


----------



## eleven59

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing (I'm hooked now that it's grown on me, though still mainly from track 5 onwards)
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia DVD-A (finally came in!)


----------



## noodles

Zero Hour - The Towers of Avarice

I don't even know what to call this. It's like Dream Theater if they decided to put out a Meshuggah album.


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype - Into Oblivion


----------



## Naren

In Flames - Reroute To Remain


----------



## Shawn

Fear Factory - Fear Is The Mindkiller, then, Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity


----------



## DecrepitMortality

Nevermore - ThisGodless Endeavor (the whole cd)
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality (the video)


----------



## Battle-axe

Disillusion - Back To Times Of Splendor (whole cd)


----------



## DecrepitMortality

Battle-axe said:


> Disillusion - Back To Times Of Splendor (whole cd)


Disillusion is a fucking awesome band...they are gonna be the new opeth(except not really because opeth OWNS them) \m/ btw i have to get a pic of the opeth O logo tattoo i have on my arm up.


----------



## Ancestor

W.A.S.P. - Love Machine


----------



## Metal Ken

DecrepitMortality said:


> Disillusion is a fucking awesome band...they are gonna be the new opeth(except not really because opeth OWNS them) \m/ btw i have to get a pic of the opeth O logo tattoo i have on my arm up.




I beg to disagree... i prefer Disillusion to Opeth...but yeah, they rule


----------



## Leon

listening to my ears ringinginginginging.

just got back from a local show of some band (NeonBlack) doing 80's hair band covers. it was fun, and the guitar player was actually good! he played a parker fly through a Vox head into a Marshall 4x12.


(and he was wearing a Children Of Bodom shirt  )


----------



## Battle-axe

Metal Ken said:


> i prefer Disillusion to Opeth...



Me too.  

Now Playing : Dies Irae - Sculpture Of Stone (whole cd)


----------



## garcia3441

Metallica- Whiskey in the Jar


----------



## Donnie

My buddy, Rob Parker's show on http://www.wsum.org 
Listen to it!


----------



## Battle-axe

Wormed - Planisphaerium (whole cd)


----------



## Shawn

Prong - Cleansing.


----------



## Metal Ken

Nevermore - S/t album


----------



## Battle-axe

Scarve - Irradiant (the album)


----------



## garcia3441

Iron Maiden's _Alexander the Great_


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Gateways To Annihilation


----------



## Naren

Hopesfall - No Wings To Speak Of


----------



## Battle-axe

Genghis Tron - Cloak Of Love (EP)


----------



## eleven59

I've been on a big punk/ska thing lately, so I've been listening to a lot of Reel Big Fish and Less Than Jake. Awesome songwriting, great playing (not uber-virtuoso-shred, but still great, especially bass, drums, and horn arrangements), and great energy.


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Entangled In Chaos


----------



## Donnie

Tomahawk.


----------



## Naren

Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## Toshiro

Sepultura - Arise

Too bad they suck now, such a bad-ass band back then.


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - M-16 \m/


----------



## Michael

Michael Romeo - Phychotic Episode


----------



## Makelele

Amon Amarth - Once Sent From the Golden Hall


----------



## Metal Ken

Lethargy - Among


----------



## Shawn

Steve Vai - Alien Love Secrets


----------



## garcia3441

_Sexplosion_- My life with the thrill kill kult


----------



## eleven59

Bohemian Rhapsody, Faith No More's "Epic", and Britney Spears "Toxic" (all for projects I'm producing and/or playing on).


----------



## TheReal7

Liquid Dream State - Scott Kroeker

LOL I am soooooooo predictable LOL


----------



## Chris

W.A.S.P. - Kill Fuck Die


----------



## eaeolian

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## Shannon

Bloodbath - Resurrection Through Carnage
*features Mikael Akerfeldt of Opeth on vocals


----------



## Naren

Bloodbeast of Doom - Gorefest on the Second Planet of Jupiter













(Just Kidding. I'm actually listening to: Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral)


----------



## Battle-axe

Every Time I Die - Champing At The Bit


----------



## distressed_romeo

Miscellaneous darkwave stuff...


----------



## Chris

Reveille - Laced


----------



## Leon

Paul Gilbert - Metal Dog


----------



## garcia3441

eleven59 said:


> Britney Spears "Toxic" (all for projects I'm producing and/or playing on).




Likely story..

_Justus_- the Monkees


----------



## Shannon

Bulletboys - S/T (Donnie hooked me up. Now I'm getting in touch with my inner 80s buttrocker)


----------



## Chris D

Ladyscraper
( www.ladyscraper.co.uk )


----------



## Gurj

In my car CD autochanger at the mo:

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Metallica - MOP
Pantera - Far Beyon Driven
Ugly Kid Joe - America's Least Wanted
The Sisters of Mercy - Vision Thing


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - Deliver Us To Evil


----------



## Toshiro

Nocturnal Rites - Grand Illusion


----------



## Naren

Gurj said:


> The Sisters of Mercy - Vision Thing



Good album. 

I was listening to some Megadeth and Mercenary earlier today.


----------



## DelfinoPie

The Prodigy - Pretty much everything they've ever done.
The Beastie Boys - Solid Gold Hits
T00L - Pretty much everything they've ever done.

And my DJ setlist for when I play the nightclub on campus with one of my mates, finally there will be an alternative night thats actually alternative.


----------



## Roland777

Strapping young lad! (City and Alien)


By the way, The Prodigy and Beastie Boys own as well.


----------



## garcia3441

_The very best of Slade_- Slade


----------



## maskofduality

Dream Theater (progressive metal)
In Flames (melodic death metal)
Children of Bodom (melodic death metal)
High and Mighty Color (j-pop/metal)
Shadows Fall (metal)
Killswitch Engage (metal/hardcore)
note: i may have some of those genres wrong...


----------



## Naren

maskofduality said:


> note: i may have some of those genres wrong...



Then why write them? I'm pretty sure most people on the site are familiar with those bands. Besides, I disagree with several of your classifications, most of all with your "Children of Bodom" classification.


----------



## Metal Ken

How does something equal "Jpop/Metal"? Most of the japanese pop _I've_ heard has been the most candy coated stuff ever. Not very metal at all.
Besides, why you gotta genre-fy everything? 

Anyway... 
Cryptopsy - Once was not (Griding brutal death metal)


----------



## Shannon

Currently, I'm stuck at work listening to smooooooooooooth jaaaaaaazzzz. Ugh. After 5 hours of this, I will kill anyone I see that plays a soprano sax to a hip hop drum machine beat.


----------



## nitelightboy

^ Sounds like it would be a bad ass song. 
Obituary-The End Complete


----------



## Shannon

nitelightboy said:


> ^ Sounds like it would be a bad ass song.



Flip over to your local smooth jazz (easy listening) station. $100 says you'll want to stab Kenny G in the face after an hour of that shit.


----------



## Chris D

Gong - Flamenco Zero


----------



## Metal Ken

Vader - Litany


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Nefilim-Zoon


----------



## Leon

Shannon said:


> Flip over to your local smooth jazz (easy listening) station. $100 says you'll want to stab Kenny G in the face after an hour of that shit.


my dad eats that smooth jazz shit up. i've been trying to convert him to beebop jazz for months now, with only slight to moderate success.

Beatallica - The Thing That Should Not Let It Be


----------



## Mat JB

Chet Atkins & Les Paul - I Want To Be Happy

this tune is making me smile


----------



## Chris

Blind Melon


----------



## Shawn

Vernon Reid - Known Unknown


----------



## Donnie

White Lion - Lights and Thunder


----------



## Toshiro

Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal


----------



## garcia3441

May the Gods of Metal forgive me!!!!!!

Bi-Polar- V-Ice (Vanilla Ice)


----------



## bostjan

Rolling the Law Court - Happy Family

Anyone else into Happy Family?
Vanilla Ice is going by 'V-Ice' now?! Hmm.


----------



## Metal Ken

Demilich - Nespithe


----------



## Donnie

Now it's W.A.S.P. - Wild Child


----------



## bostjan

Technical Difficulties - Racer X


----------



## Donnie

Helloween's cover of Kiss' _I Stole Your Love_.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Nevermore's The Godless Endeavour is on right now

It will be followed by Trivium's Ascendancy

I will then decompress a bit with David Torn's Cloud Mercury


----------



## Michael

Rhapsody - Black Dragon

Then I'm going to listen to "Dawn of Victory"! \m/


----------



## distressed_romeo

Queensryche-Operation:Mindcrime


----------



## Naren

Husking Bee - Put On Fresh Paint (GREAT album!)


----------



## eaeolian

Canvas Solaris - Penumbra Diffusion


----------



## Shawn

Rush - Moving Pictures


----------



## bostjan

D Flat Hell - Estradasphere


----------



## Naren

Children Of Bodom - Follow The Reaper


----------



## DecrepitMortality

Nevermore - Enemies of Reality and some random Vile


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - First Strike Is Deadly


----------



## eaeolian

Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm. Good grief, this is annoying...


----------



## eleven59

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia (DVD-A)

At this moment, the three bonus tracks. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Makelele

Opeth - Remember Tomorrow


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6

MInistry-filth pig


----------



## Toshiro

Mystic Prophecy - Savage Souls (Promo)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Porcupine Tree-Deadwing


----------



## Roland777

Strapping young lad - all hail the new flesh (live)


----------



## nitelightboy

Decapitated=Nihility


----------



## Shawn

311 - Music


----------



## Donnie

Savatage - Gutter Ballet


----------



## angryman

Roadrunner united 
cryptopsy - Once was not
Despised Icon - The Healing Process
Pantera (all)
Crowbar (all)
Nile - Annihilation of the wicked.


----------



## Leon

Dream Theater - Take The Time

silk shirts in early 90's music video > emo in 2006


----------



## Donnie

Leon said:


> silk shirts in early 90's music video > emo in 2006


and both equally bad.


----------



## Metal Ken

Diamond Head- Lightning To The Nations album


----------



## eleven59

Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Less Than Jake (some random tracks)
Dredg - Catch Without Arms
Dredg - Leitmotif


----------



## nikt

Behemoth - As above as below
Skinlab - Anthem for a fallen star
Silverchair - spawn again


----------



## Naren

I spent 8 hours listening to my iPod yesterday when I went to and from Ikebukuro. Here are some of the tracks I listened to (out of 150 songs):

Less Than Jake - Last One Out Of Liberty City
Radiohead - Packt Like Sardines In A Crushd Tin Box
Sevendust - Follow
Unearth - Failure
Metallica - Welcome Home (Sanitarium)
Nine Inch Nails - Closer
Steve Vai - Giant Balls Of Gold
Children Of Bodom - Downfall
Vince Lupone - Trail Of Light 
Testament - Electric Crown
The Mars Volta - Eriatarka
AFI - Third Season
Siouxsie And The Banshees - Kiss Them For Me
Megadeth - Peace Sells
The Vines - Outtathaway
Nirvana - Mexican Seafood
Muse - Hysteria
Children Of Bodom - Children Of Bodom
Seether - Pig
Mercenary - Firesoul
Unearth - One Step Away
Soilwork - Overload
Metallica - Battery
Children Of Bodom - Punch Me I Bleed
Deftones - knife prty
Taproot - Believed
Filter - The Best Things
At The Drive-In - 300 MHz
NOFX - Stickin' In My Eye
Megadeth - Poison Was The Cure
In Flames - Vanishing Light
Symphony X - Incantations Of The Apprentice
Tool - Hooker With A Penis
Metallica - Ride The Lightning
Megadeth - Sweating Bullets
As I Lay Dying - Reflections
H20 - Mr. Brett, Please Put Down Your Gun
Nirvana - Milk It
AFI - At A Glance
Megadeth - Take No Prisoners
Queens Of The Stone Age - Song For The Dead
The Smiths - How Soon Is Now
Thrice - A Subtle Dagger


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre and the Murderdolls.


----------



## Gurj

Arch Enemy - Anthem of Rebellion


----------



## garcia3441

Megadeth's Capitol Punishment


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre: Octavarium. Funny one...it's a real grower, more so than the other Dream Theatre albums...


----------



## Shawn

311 - Live


----------



## Mark. A

COB - Bed Of Razors


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mahavishnu Orchestra: The Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## Chris

Witchery / Dont' Fear the Reaper


----------



## Makelele

Amon Amarth - Fate of Norns


----------



## Shawn

STP - Tiny Gifts
Handsome - Handsome
311 - Grassroots


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Raging Waters \m/


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Tenth Man Down


----------



## distressed_romeo

James Murphy: Convergence...good album, especially 'Since Forgotten' and 'Touching the Earth'.


----------



## Gurj

Today: 
Rage against the machine
Ministry - The mind is a terrible thing to taste


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blackmore's Night: Under A Violet Moon. Uber-gay I know, but I love medieval melodies, and Candace Night has a really incredible voice.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Edward Scissorhands soundtrack...oh how I love Danny Elfman!!


----------



## Toshiro

Obituary - Cause Of Death


----------



## eaeolian

Vio-lence - "Eternal Nightmare" re-issue.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Angra, Kamelot, the Nefilim and Tori Amos.


----------



## D-EJ915

I just got Soilwork and Hammerfall stuff, pretty good.

I'm liking "Stabbing the Drama" and of course all PM is awesome, lol.


----------



## Leon

Gogol Bordello - Dogs Were Barking

immigrant gypsy punk > regular punk


----------



## nitelightboy

Vince Lupone's _Creaming Into The Abyss_

Super bad ass album bro!! I haven't stopped listening to it since I got it in the mail. Very good mix of heavy and mellow. It kinda whets the appetite a bit for the next album!


----------



## eleven59

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing & In Absentia
Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral & With Teeth

All the 5.1 DVD versions, listened to in the studio. All freaking amazing.

("Arriving Somewhere But Not Here" in 5.1 is beautiful, I don't think I'll ever be the same lol)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Poison: Crack a Smile...and More! Funniest album ever!


----------



## Shawn

Vernon Reid - Mistaken Identity. His first solo album, 1996, this is a great album, I love listening to it, especially out driving.


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6

GOdflesh- SOngs of love and hate
Ministry- Filthpig
Ryou4Eighty6 - Circle 7 
Fantomas - all of it 
Dillinger escape plan- C inf
danzig- Circle of snakes
Cam'ron - Purple haze
DIpset mixtapes
Big L 
Aesop Rock - Labor days
T.I Urban legend

oh yeah and danzig 4 ... rock on


----------



## Metal Ken

Gammacide - Victims of Science \m/


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Death - The Sound Of Perseverance


----------



## distressed_romeo

A compilation of girly goth metal.


----------



## eleven59

The Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra (fucking kickass)


----------



## Shannon

Soulfly - Dark Ages (lots of old-school Sepultura thrash vibe on this one) 
Gizmachi - The Imbuing


----------



## Leon

Frank Zappa - Yellow Shark


----------



## Metal Ken

Coroner - RIP


----------



## Mark. A

Jason Becker - The End Of the Beginning


----------



## garcia3441

_Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a memory_- Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

John5: Songs for Sanity (he plays better than me, AND he married Aria Giovanni...sunuvabitch!)


----------



## Shawn

the sevenstring.org jukebox right now.


----------



## Leon

hummmmmm click click click hummmmmmmm (computer lab) 

i should have brought some headphones!


----------



## garcia3441

Local radio show highlighting local talent.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nevermore: Dead Heart in a Dead World


----------



## garcia3441

_strays_- Jane's Addiction


----------



## Shawn

once again.......Evolution - Tony MacAlpine 

this is must have for any shredder.


----------



## maskofduality

In Flames- Come Clarity

i was afraid to get it but its not really that bad.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Akercocke: Words that go unspoken, deeds that go undone.
The Mission: Tower of Strength
Alice In Chains: Dirt


----------



## Naren

A buncha songs including:

Megadeth - No More Mr. Nice Guy
Blur - Boys & Girls
Metallica - ...And Justice For All
Siouxsie And The Banshees - Swimming Horses
etc.


----------



## Kotex

Nirvana~ Half the man I used to be


----------



## distressed_romeo

Steve Vai: Real Illusions


----------



## garcia3441

Dirty Sexy Knights in Paris- Audiovent


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Aghora debut


----------



## distressed_romeo

Kamelot: Epica


----------



## garcia3441

Collective Soul


----------



## distressed_romeo

Devin Townsend: Terria


----------



## garcia3441

The essential Billy Joel


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sonata Arctica: Winterhearts Guild...slickly melodic perfection!


----------



## Toshiro

Mystic Prophesy - Vengeance
Nocturnal Rites - Grand Illusion(still, like a month straight now lol)
Ion Vein - Beyond Tomorrow
Iron Maiden - Death On The Road


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre's cover of 'Love Lies Bleeding'.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Vinnie Vincent Invasion: Boyz Are Gonna Rock


----------



## eaeolian

Exodus - "Bonded By Blood"


----------



## distressed_romeo

Iced Earth: The Dark Sage
Darzamat: Semidevlish


----------



## Ripptyde

Shadows Fall - The Light that Blinds


----------



## Vince

distressed_romeo said:


> Iced Earth: The Dark Sage



Same here, and I'm honestly not impressed. SWTWC was better IMO.


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Premonition. Just got it today on order..... I still have to give it up for Evolution and especially Chromaticity, great masterpieces but this album is just brilliant!


----------



## PRSKILLER

Blind Melon and Led Zeppelin


----------



## garcia3441

Glen Campbell's 20 Greatest hits


----------



## bostjan

Dream Theater
Images and Words
Take the Time


----------



## bostjan

Under a Glass Moon-
I almost forgot how awesome this album is!

I'll refrain from posting again when Learning to Live comes on in about four minutes.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Best of White Lion 
Biomechanical: Empires of the World
Linear Sphere: Reality Dysfuction
Porcupine Tree: Deadwing


----------



## Naren

Yamaarashi - 1997-2001 Singles Collection

(great CD)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Moi Dix Mois: Nocturnal Opera


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blizzard of Ozz


----------



## garcia3441

The Beach Boys version of California dreamin'


----------



## bostjan

garcia3441 said:


> The Beach Boys version of California dreamin'



Wow! I just heard that earlier today.

Right now me- Vix Nine, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones

Victor Wooten is the god of Bass shredding


----------



## Battle-axe

Propagandhi - Iteration


----------



## garcia3441

_Pull_- Winger


----------



## distressed_romeo

^ 

Cacophony: Go Off!!


----------



## Mark. A

Iced earth - I died for you


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nightwish: Once
Devin Townsend: Terria


----------



## Naren

AFI - Black Sails In The Sunset (possibly my favorite album ever, along with AFI's "Shut Your Mouth And Open Your Eyes")


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre: Scenes from a Memory


----------



## strychnine

me - beating at my strings


----------



## maskofduality

Dream Theater: Awake; Train of Thought
In Flames: Jester Race/Black Ash Inheritance
Children of Bodom: Follow the Reaper


----------



## distressed_romeo

Richie Kotzen's Acoustic CD.


----------



## garcia3441

_Endless Summer 2_soundtrack- Gary Hoey


----------



## distressed_romeo

The best of White Lion


----------



## eleven59

The Doors - "The End" (live in New York)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Best of All About Eve
Kings X: Gretchen Goes to Nebraska


----------



## eaeolian

Haunted Shores. Those who are DM inclined might like them here...


----------



## noodles

distressed_romeo said:


> Kings X: Gretchen Goes to Nebraska



Awesome fucking album.


----------



## garcia3441

The best of George Clinton and Parliment.


----------



## Roland777

Strapping Young Lad - Shine


----------



## gojira

bros - push......


----------



## metalrod

i'm listening to KROKUS right now SCREAMIN IN THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## metalrod

now i'm administering IRON MAIDEN I deem iron maiden supreme


----------



## garcia3441

The Spaghetti Incident by GnR


----------



## Battle-axe

Ion Dissonance - Cleansed By Silence


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre: Home (working on a transcription!)


----------



## garcia3441

*99 Live*- Gilby Clarke 

_Tijuana Jail_


----------



## distressed_romeo

John5: Songs for Sanity
Vai: Sex and Religion


----------



## noodles

garcia3441 said:


> *99 Live*- Gilby Clarke



His band fucking rocked when I saw them at Jaxx. The music is so sleazy that I swear I could see grease oozing from the speakers.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Type O Negative: October Rust
Adagio: Sanctus Ignis


----------



## Vince

bass drums


nothing but fucking bass drums. I'm getting a headache and want to kill a drummer.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fields of the Nephilim: Mourning Sun
Prince: Purple Rain


----------



## Shawn

Premonition - Tony MacALpine. Where the hell have I been all this time this album has been out......brilliant album, brilliant musician.


----------



## metalrod

symphony X the odessy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lamb of God: As the Palaces Burn


----------



## distressed_romeo

Paradise Lost: One Second
Savatage: Streets


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpines' Premonition and Master Of Paradise right at the moment.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Bruce Dickinson: The Chemical Wedding.
Porcupine Tree: Deadwing
Moi Dix Mois: Nocturnal Opera


----------



## bostjan

Fun Palace off Annihilator's Never Never Land


----------



## maskofduality

"Don" by a spanish pop group called miranda


----------



## distressed_romeo

Adagio: Underworld (why don't these guys crop up more often around here?!)


----------



## bostjan

Maybe because their CD's cost a kidney.


----------



## Leon

Heart - Crazy On You


----------



## bostjan

Leon said:


> Heart - Crazy On You



That's my jam.  er i mean, yeah heart is a bunch of girls...heh

Ok- now I'm administering Atheist


----------



## distressed_romeo

Opeth: Ghost Reveries


----------



## Toshiro

The leaked new Evergrey.

On track 7 atm, I like about 4 tracks so far, so it's half and half at this point(I should say here that I only like about half the tracks on The Inner Circle too, so this isn't a huge negative vote). The lyrics on one of the songs sound like some shitty pop song though.

Their guitar tone is different on this one, dunno if that's the production or new gear.


----------



## maliciousteve

queensryche - eyes of a stranger


----------



## Steve

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime II (yes...Mindcrime II) : )


----------



## Toshiro

Man it's leak day it seems. The new Scar Symmetry is out on the, um, "sample sites". It fucking owns.


----------



## eleven59

Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## Steve

I agree.... I'm listening for "evaluation purposes only", of course....


----------



## Toshiro

NightmareX said:


> I agree.... I'm listening for "evaluation purposes only", of course....



I buy everything I can, if it doesn't suck that is.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Jason Becker: The End of the Beginning

I'm going to put my head on the block and say this is the song that sums up everything I love about music.


----------



## Shikaru

Fintroll - Nattfodd

Damn this band are good.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Darzamat: Semidevlish


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nightwish: Once

Mathias Ekhlund: Freak Guitar


----------



## noodles

Ozzy - Bark at the Moon

The more I listen to Jake, the more I think he's a more creative and entertaining player to listen to.


----------



## Matt Crooks

Volbeat - The Strength The Sound The Songs

Groove oriented modern metal with a Danzig clone singing.


----------



## distressed_romeo

An old Shrapnel records compilation.


----------



## Toshiro

Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress

Here's something I didn't know, they use 7 strings(at least on their debut CD)!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Kamelot: Epica


----------



## distressed_romeo

The A Perfect Circle debut


----------



## eleven59

Spineshank - Self-Destructive Pattern

Not bad. Got hooked on the song "Stillborn" after having Jack play it for us in class a bunch of times to demonstrate what mastering can do.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Megadeth: Rust in Peace


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson: Alien Love Child - Live and Beyond

Great live album.


----------



## garcia3441

*Hiding*- Albert Lee


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mike Stern: Upside Downside


----------



## bostjan

Mind-numbing tinatis in my left ear


----------



## garcia3441

*Hot & Nasty: The Best of*- Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## eleven59

Some mixes I've been working on lately.


----------



## garcia3441

*Retrospect: The best of*- Joe South


----------



## maskofduality

From One- Ra


----------



## Shawn

*Eric Johnson* - Live at Zona Rosa, TX '97 and *Tony MacAlpine* - Maximum Security


----------



## CL7

3rd Strike - No Light


----------



## distressed_romeo

Some old Shrapnel records stuff.

Later the same night...the Edward Scissorhands OST.


----------



## eleven59

Devin Townsend Band


----------



## Shikaru

Portishead - Dummy

Never thought I would enjoy this kinda stuff, it's not bad though.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Jason Becker: Perpetual Burn


----------



## Donnie

What else but...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Queensryche's 'Rage for Order' and Nightwish's version of 'Walking in the Air'. Uber-gay I know, but it's a actually quite a cool interpretation!


----------



## eaeolian

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son 2-disc Castle re-issue.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Symphony X: 'V: The New Mythology Suite'


----------



## eleven59

Days of the New (the second album referred to as either "II" or "The Green Album" or just "Green")


----------



## garcia3441

Meet me in Margaritaville *Jimmy Buffett*


----------



## distressed_romeo

A cd of Chopin's Nocturnes and Impromptus...perfect chill out!


----------



## David

Final Product - Nevermore


----------



## Kotex

I was listening to Led Zeppelin II, and now I'm on Black Sabbaths Paranoid. \m/


----------



## bostjan

Nice!

I'm listening to MARTONE!


----------



## David

HIGH-WAY TO-THE



DANGERZONE!!!!


----------



## Leon

Elton John - Greatest Hits


----------



## distressed_romeo

Meshuggah: Chaosphere


----------



## Michael

Angra - Carry On


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nevermore: Enemies of Reality


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Southern Isolation Ep. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - The Duel


----------



## maskofduality

In Flames- Soundtrack to Your Escape


----------



## Toshiro

A very old Jpop CD of mp3s I burned in like 1999. Included was one Ami Suzuki song, 4 Maaya Sakamoto songs, an ass-lod of Masami Okui, couple from Namie Amuro, and finally Sakurai Tomo.

Brings back memories.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Cult: Love


----------



## xzacx

killarmy-

i saw ghostface monday night and its been nothing but wu tang/wu tang affiliates all week!


----------



## Shannon

Testament - Low


----------



## Michael

Stratovarious - Dreamspace


----------



## garcia3441

Monster Surf- Gary Hoey


----------



## Metal Ken

Agent Steel - Earth Under Lucifer \m/


----------



## eleven59

Lots of early No Doubt and Holly McNarland (learning songs for an upcoming gig with Emma Acott and remembering how good these songs were (I'm talking "Tragic Kingdom" stuff, and early Holly McNarland, when she was still mad and didn't have kids lol).


----------



## Shannon

Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World

"The River Dragon Has Come" = sick sick sick guitar work


----------



## Shawn

I dug Megadeth Rust In Peace out of the archives and listened to it all day, always brings back memories, Marty Friedman rules on this album.


----------



## distressed_romeo

+1 on Rust in Peace.

Currently listening to Tori Amos though...


----------



## xzacx

bad religion- stranger than fiction


----------



## Mark. A

Rod Stewart - If you think I'm sexy


----------



## Michael

Death - Pull The Plug


----------



## distressed_romeo

Richie Kotzen: Acoustic Cuts


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of_- Roy Buchanan


----------



## Guitars Onfire

Black Sabbath-We Sold Our Souls
RUSH-2112
System of a Down-Both CDs
Bad Co
Boston
OLD SCHOOL IS STILL COOL!


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Tones


----------



## eleven59

Guitars Onfire said:


> System of a Down-Both CDs


Both of the new ones I'm guessing? Yeah, pretty awesome, especially together.


----------



## Metal Ken

Vivaldi - Random concertos, cause he ruled.


----------



## distressed_romeo

James Murphy: Convergence


----------



## Metal Ken

Orphaned Land. They RULE.. its like an Israeli-esque finntroll (Except sounding israeli instead of viking-esque) \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

Guitars Onfire said:


> Black Sabbath-We Sold Our Souls



\m/ 
Nice, dude. i LOVE sabbath.


----------



## 7stringninja

Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Primus - Pork Soda
Liquid Tension II


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Wishmaster (album)

Song: The Kinslayer


----------



## Mark. A

Magnitude9 - Lies Within The Truth

Rob Johnson is one of my favorite players and his prog band is absolutely amazing. Thanks for hooking me up Mike.


----------



## Michael

Anytime Mark. 

They have two other albums which I'm going to order at Metal Mayhem.


----------



## maskofduality

When Dream and Day Unite - Dream Theater

i've had a craving for power prog lately.


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Changes


----------



## xzacx

apathy- eastern philosophy


----------



## Shawn

Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Korn - Life Is Peachy
Morbid Angel - Covenant

today....


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Dreamspace Lucidity


----------



## Kotex

Korn~ 10 or a 2 way and then a 3 min Munky solo


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre: Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence.
It's a wierd album for me to listen to, as I've had close friends who've been through similar experiences to those described in the title track, but it's still amazing.


----------



## eleven59

Kotex said:


> Korn~ 10 or a 2 way and then a 3 min Munky solo


Wow, I'd be interested in hearing that, where'd you find it?


----------



## Metal Ken

the newest Pantheist album. When Candlemass and Solitude aeturnus werent slow and depressing enough \m/


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Aegan Shores


----------



## xzacx

cam'ron- some advance tracks from his "killa season" album


----------



## universe

Stratovarious - Hunting high and low
Fav album at the mo is Dream theater - six degrees of inner turbulence


----------



## eaeolian

Jorn - The Duke


----------



## noodles

Scorpions - Lonesome Crow


----------



## Shawn

Vernon Reid - Mistaken Identity.


----------



## Michael

Michael Romeo - Phycotic Episode


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani - Live In S.F

Ratt - Greatest Hits '81-'91


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - Faceless Unknown


----------



## Mark. A

commonwealth games triathlon


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre: Images and Words


----------



## Naren

Haven't posted in this thread in a while. So, here's some of the stuff I've been listening to lately:

Hide - (solo stuff and his stuff with Spread Beaver)
Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder
AFI - Midnight Sun (one of the most awesome songs ever made in the history of the world. "What awakes to night eternalllllyyyy?" That whole album (Black Sails In The Sunset) rocks so hard, it blows my mind.)
The Haunted - Revolver
Lamb Of God - Ashes Of The Wake
Megadeth - Hidden Treasures
Testament - The Legacy, Best Of
Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama
Slayer - Postmortem (love that song)
Unearth - Above The Fall Of Man
Mercenary - (songs off their website)
Metallica - And Justice For All
Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral, Pretty Hate Machine

and lots lots more.


----------



## Mark. A

Outworld - Riders (sample from myspace)

Rusty Cooley has outdone himself here, this shit is amazing. I can't wait until July, definitly buying this album


----------



## Metal Ken

X Japan - Jealousy


----------



## Naren

Metal Ken said:


> X Japan - Jealousy



You mean "Silent Jealousy"? Sweet song. Was just listening to it myself yesterday. That and "Art Of Life", which also rocks. Looks like I might be starting a band here in April with 2 Japanese metalheads I met and might do a cover of "Sadistic Desire"  (the lead guitarist used to be in an X Japan cover band and drummer used to play some X Japan covers in an old band he was in).


----------



## Metal Ken

Well, i meant the album jealousy. but yeah, that song rules.
If you record a cover of that, i have to hear it.


----------



## Naren

Ah, the album "Jealousy." I see. I was thinking in terms of songs. I don't know if we'll record a cover of it or not. We'll probably perform it, at least. But I don't know about recording it. If we do record it, I'll post it on the site. Seeing as I'm supposed to be the singer/rhythm guitarist for this band (and the plan is to sing all in English), a cover of the song with me doing the vocals might be interesting. I do it in karaoke all the time, but on an album -- all I can say is sounds "interesting." I'll let you guys know how all that goes.


----------



## Metal Ken

Indeed. i had thought about doing a 'in english' cover of one of their songs.. like the song X itself or Blue Blood. 

I need to get the actual Jealousy Cd... i'm slowly getting all their stuff lol. I just got the Last Live DVD the other day, and it rules. I need to get the DVD/VCD/Whatever for TokyoDome '93. I think the last thing i'll get is Dahlia though.. i mean, its cool, but its just not the same as the first 3 CDs.. they kinda changed the sound a lot on the last CD..


----------



## Naren

I know what you mean. Dahlia is a SWEET album, but it's very different. It's got one of my top 3 favorite X songs on it, "Scars" and it's also got the amazing title track, "Dahlia", as well as "Tears", "Rusty Nail", "Drain", "Crucify My Love", and "Forever Love." Dahlia is actually one of my favorite X Japan albums, although, like you said, it's quite different from their earlier albums.

That Last Live DVD is awesome. I love how they open up with Amathyst/Rusty Nail. Rusty Nail is just so sweet live like that.

I oftentimes sing "Crucify My Love" in karaoke, which is all in English. My voice sounds really similar to his in that song, except that my pronounciation is 100% correct (whereas in songs like "Sadistic Desire", my voice sounds similar to his, but my pronounciation and accent aren't perfect).


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah, its got some cool songs, but i so totally prefer the sound of the first 3 CDs hands down. They still kinda got the semi-speed metal thing going on in those CDs...


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Over The Hills and Far Away


----------



## distressed_romeo

Joni Mitchell. Trying to cool myself down for the night.


----------



## Shannon

For the last few days, I've been listening to Korn's "Follow the Leader." I haven't heard it in years.


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Phantom Of The Opera


----------



## Metal Ken

X Japan - X \m/


----------



## Naren

Been listening to these 3 albums:

Megadeth - Youthanasia
X Japan - Best: Fans Selection
Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Rulers Of The Mind


----------



## distressed_romeo

Poison Unplugged. No I am not joking. It rocks.


----------



## noodles

distressed_romeo said:


> Poison Unplugged.



Canceled.


----------



## Mark. A

Eric Johnson - Cliffs Of Dover


----------



## Shawn

I listened to Cliffs today too, all of Ah Via Musicom actually then went to Tony MacAlpine then to some STP


----------



## Donnie

KMFDM - Skurk


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - Self titled album \m/


----------



## eleven59

A bunch of really shitty remixes I did as a joke while in General Arts and Sciences at Fanshawe before getting into Music Industry Arts. Hilarious stuff, basically a bunch of stuff you'd hear on rock radio (Finger Eleven, Foo Fighters, Three Days Grace, etc.) all with the same techno beat under it


----------



## Mark. A

Shawn said:


> I listened to Cliffs today too, all of Ah Via Musicom actually then went to Tony MacAlpine then to some STP



Good man  

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## Michael

Stratovarious - Dreamspace


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom


----------



## distressed_romeo

An old Savatage bootleg.


----------



## Mark. A

Exodus - Altered Boy


----------



## Metal Ken

Zyklon - Core Solution


----------



## bostjan

Umm

Mr Cool Breeze
Donald Harrison

* crickets *


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Ten Thousand Thrones


----------



## garcia3441

*Love it to Death*- Alice Cooper


----------



## distressed_romeo

Cacophony: Go Off!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Death - Crystal Mountain


----------



## garcia3441

*Sweet Oblivion*- Sceaming Trees

*Crack a Smile & more*- Poison


----------



## Michael

Running Wild - Port Royal


----------



## zimbloth

Muse - Absolution


----------



## maskofduality

Dream Theater- A Change of Seasons


----------



## Michael

Watching Desperate Housewives, Terri Hatcher is a babe!


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Live In London


----------



## Naren

Metal Ken said:


> Testament - Live In London





Testament - So Many Lies, Electric Crown, Over The Wall, Dog Faced Gods, etc.


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Wish I Had An Angel


----------



## Ancestor

Roadrunner All-Star sessions... before that, Halford's Crucible... before that, Living Loud

I'm having a party tonight. Of course, I'm the only one invited. Lots of beer, lots of music.


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Testament - So Many Lies, Electric Crown, Over The Wall, Dog Faced Gods, etc.


Badass. You forgot to mention True Believer, 3 Days In Darkness, Apocalyptic City, Raging Waters, First Strike Is Deadly.. etc, etc ;D


----------



## Mark. A

Marty Friedman - Lust For Life


----------



## Naren

Metal Ken said:


> Badass. You forgot to mention True Believer, 3 Days In Darkness, Apocalyptic City, Raging Waters, First Strike Is Deadly.. etc, etc ;D



Well, it's not that I forget to mention them. I am also listening to Apocalyptic City and First Strike Is Deadly but not the other 3. I was just writing what I was listening to. Technically ANY song by Testament rocks. I don't think I've heard a song by them I didn't like.

Here are a few songs that I am listening to that you might think I "forgot" to say: The New Order (the intro for this song is one of the coolest, most metal intros EVER), Into The Pit, Return To Serenity, Burnt Offerings, Do Or Die, and Alone In The Dark.


----------



## Mark. A

Apocalyptic City is easily the best Testament song imo, so well written


----------



## Metal Ken

Naren said:


> Well, it's not that I forget to mention them. I am also listening to Apocalyptic City and First Strike Is Deadly but not the other 3. I was just writing what I was listening to. Technically ANY song by Testament rocks. I don't think I've heard a song by them I didn't like.
> 
> Here are a few songs that I am listening to that you might think I "forgot" to say: The New Order (the intro for this song is one of the coolest, most metal intros EVER), Into The Pit, Return To Serenity, Burnt Offerings, Do Or Die, and Alone In The Dark.





Ah, my bad. lol. You should check out The Gathering album. \m/ 

And yes, Apocalyptic City OWNS.


----------



## Naren

Apocalyptic City does own. I'm not what I'd say Testament's best song is (in my opinion), but Apocalyptic City is definitely one of the best. For best, I might say either Electric Crown or The New Order... I really like Over The Wall a lot, too, though... It's very hard to say.


----------



## Metal Ken

Electric Crown does rule. 
If i had to pick ONE, it'd probably be Sins of Omission.


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Beauty Of The Beast


----------



## xzacx

Ghostface Killa- fishscales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Crystal Planet - Joe Satriani, it has been in my 6-disc in my car and I just took it out of storage so I listened to this cd, great cd for driving a convertable on a suuny day, only I could not take the top down yet, still a little chilly. 

I listened to Tony MacAlpine's Maximum Security today too.


----------



## Michael

Hammerfall - Back To Back


----------



## Naren

Metallica - Dyer's Eve
Dope - You Spin Me Round
In Flames - Free Fall
Switchblade Symphony - Witches
Filter - Welcome To The Fold
AKO - Time To Heal
Lamb Of God - Now You've Got Something to Die For
Unearth - Lie To Purify
Symphony X - Incantations Of The Apprentice
Incubus - You Will Be A Hot Dancer


----------



## garcia3441

*Banana Wind*- Jimmy Buffett

(Yes, I'm a Parrothead)


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - M-16 
This album RULES. \m/


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - ...Of Epic Questions


Anyone else really dig this band?


----------



## Mark. A

Dream Theater - Lines in the Sand

Mike, on msn foo'!


----------



## Shannon

Cannibal Corpse - KILL


----------



## garcia3441

*Ain't ever satisfied*- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

My english teacher.


----------



## rgsuperstrat

I am exploring away from my old Slayer and general metal to some different to me stuff. Mudvayne seems alright. Unearth is the newest purchase, that Zombie Autopilot song has the solos thats for sure. Killswitch, Korn. The vocals with the hardcore stuff is taking some getting used too. I know, I'm new to it!


----------



## Michael

Nile - Execration Text


----------



## Toshiro

Stratovarius - Destiny


----------



## Akrin

The Jelly Jam - Drop The Gun


----------



## Michael

Nile - In Their Darkened Shrin


----------



## Toshiro

Immolation - Harnessing Ruin \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - World of Shit


----------



## Mark. A

System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine.


----------



## Michael

Hammerfall - Back To Back


----------



## Kotex

Weezer~ California


----------



## Michael

Immortal - One By One


----------



## Metal Ken

X - Blue Blood


----------



## Tombinator

Origin - Echoes of Decimation
Bazooka - Blowhole
Aborted - The Archaic Abattoir
Edie Brickell and the New Bohemians - Shooting Rubberbands at the Stars


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Legion


----------



## Mark. A

Steve Vai - Tender Surrender


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Crownless


----------



## Tombinator

Sometimes, a bunch of pink noise blasting through a Meyer sound system.


----------



## skyclad

New group of former Skyclad frontman - The Caln Destined. better than 2 last albums of Skyclad (which itself is UK folk-metal band).

http://www.theclandestined.com/media/TCLethbridgeMP3.mp3 

Username : clandestined
Password : clandestined


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine -the more I listen to this cd, the more I like it.


----------



## Michael

I've been listening to Symphony X non-stop.


----------



## Donnie

Rush - Counterparts


----------



## Donnie

Dio - the Last In Line.


----------



## Metal Ken

Immolation - Unholy Cult


----------



## Naren

Steve Vai - new album


----------



## Michael

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot

7 strings ftw!


----------



## Naren

Mawdyson said:


> Unearth - Zombie Autopilot
> 
> 7 strings ftw!



7 strings fuck the world? What are you smoking, boy?

But, yeah, Zombie Autopilot is one of the coolest song. I love the double-solo on that song (and the intro)... and hte whole song... and that whole album.


----------



## Michael

ftw = for the win


----------



## Naren

Mawdyson said:


> ftw = for the win



Are 7 strings competing for some competition? with 6 strings?


----------



## eleven59

Trivium, Unearth, Jeff Buckley, Days of the New, Less Than Jake, Reel Big Fish, etc.


----------



## Naren

Utada Hikaru - Passion

Wow. This song completely blew my mind. The music video is pretty amazing too. Simply fantastic.


----------



## eaeolian

Division live recordings. Podcasts in our future? Maybe...


----------



## Toshiro

Blind Guardian - Nightfall In Middle Earth
Demon & Wizards - Touched By The Crimson King
Iced Earth - Alive In Athens

I'm sensing a pattern forming here.......


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - Damage Done


----------



## Metal Ken

Judas Priest - Stained Class \m/


----------



## Michael

The Pharoh Sails To Orion - Nightwish


----------



## Roland777

Boards of Canada, and lots of it.


----------



## NDG

Opeth - Still Life - The Moor


----------



## Michael

Jinxed - Rob Johnson


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Chapel Of Ghouls


----------



## Shannon

Prong - Cleansing
***One of the best grooving albums ever next to Helmet's "Meantime"***


----------



## Michael

Drug Me - Sepultura


----------



## Metal Ken

Invocator - Through the Flesh to the Soul


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Gethsemane


----------



## eleven59

Randomly browsing through my playlist for good summer music, because it's warm enough to have my window open and I'm in a good mood


----------



## garcia3441

*Rosenrot*- Rammstein


----------



## bostjan

Frozen Brains Tell No Tales
Buckethead


----------



## dpm

Can of beer opening


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - Peice Of Mind


----------



## learningtolive

In Flames - Reroute to Remain

Cloud Connected.


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Better Days


----------



## xzacx

Raekwon- OB 4 CL....in anticipation of OB 4 CL2!!!!


----------



## abyssalservant

Special ed students talking, Minuet in G.


----------



## D-EJ915

Darkest Hour - Convalescence

this song's pretty sweet, I think I might buy this cd (it's the music video is what I'm listening to, lol)


----------



## Michael

Lamb Of God - For Your Malice


----------



## Shawn

New Satch only because I am going to see him live tomorrow and I know he'll be playing these new ones which aren't all that bad I guess.

Eric Johnson's Alien Love Child Live and Beyond as well.


----------



## Glitch

listening allday 
korn - see you on the other side
black label society - mafia
fear factory - archetype


----------



## Michael

Last night I listened to the large majority of Symphony X's_ V_. 

Now I'm listening to Morbid Angel - Cleansed In Pestilence


----------



## eleven59

Tool bootlegs streaming on http://www.distortiononline.com


----------



## Mark. A

Arch Enemy - We Will Rise

Great album, with a great singer :love:


----------



## garcia3441

*Songs you should know by heart*- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Burning Angel - Arch Enemy


----------



## Metal Ken

Priest - Unleashed iN the East


----------



## Mark. A

Quo Vadis - On The Shores Of Itkaha


----------



## drshock

I've been listening to these cds a lot lately

As The Palaces Burn- Lamb Of God
Nymphetamine- Cradle Of Filth
Demigod- Behemoth (and Decade of Therion)

I'm getting a lot of influence from Cradle of Filths guitarists lately, some of the riffs they come up with-difficult or not- are amazing


----------



## Michael

Tonight I've listened to:

Opeth
Nightwish
Dark Moor
Evergrey
Morbid Angel
Arch Enemy


----------



## Toshiro

Iced Earth - Somthing Wicked

It's on "Prophecy" right at the moment. Gallops @ 190 bpm are fun .


----------



## eleven59

The first full length song from Black Light Burns, as well as the final mixes (still not mastered) of the short samples.

http://www.myspace.com/blacklightburns


----------



## Fantomas

for the last week or so

Steve Vai
Cannibal Corpse
Buckethead
Pantera
Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## D-EJ915

Iniquity - Pyres of Atonement

Been listening to their stuff from the beginning.


----------



## David

Nevermore - Final Product


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone - Haven From Silence


----------



## Mark. A

Steve Vai - Building The Church


----------



## Scott

Pantera-101 proof


----------



## Michael

My afternoon has been 100% Vai. 

I can't get enough of the guy!


----------



## Kotex

All this talk of Led Zep has me listening to them non stop.
So with that...Led Zeppelin II and IV.


----------



## Metal Ken

Halford - Live Insurrection. Had to learn the solo to Electric Eye \m/


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - I'm Sorry

Great band.


----------



## eleven59

A half-hour jam I had with my drummer in the studio (threw up the mics, hit record, and went nuts). Most of it's crap, but there's some cool moments.


----------



## Naren

Testament


----------



## Shannon

Rebel Meets Rebel - S/T (Advanced Copy)


----------



## bostjan

Symphony X - Odyssey - Odyssey


----------



## Michael

bostjan said:


> Symphony X - Odyssey - Odyssey




I just listened to that whole album.


----------



## bostjan

Can't wait for the next one!

Now I'm listening to Demon Fetal Harvest by Martone


----------



## Shannon

Black Sabbath - WSOSFRNR


----------



## eleven59

Tool, and lots of it


----------



## Tombinator

Merzbow - Frog
East West Blast Test - Popular Music for Unpopular People
Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Master Of Paradise.........great album, lousy production.


----------



## Michael

Deicide - Serpent of the Light


----------



## David

Promises... some local band named End Theory?


----------



## bostjan

Tony MacAlpine

Premonition


----------



## Michael

Dark Moor - Night Of The Age


----------



## Mark. A

Impellitteri - Ice Man Cometh


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Tony MacAlpine
> 
> Premonition


Great album! I am listening to Premonition as well.


----------



## Michael

Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge


----------



## tehk

Currently REALLY addicted to Epica (Consign To Oblivion album).

But my 3 top fav. bands are:
- Opeth
- Children Of Bodom
- In Flames


----------



## Michael

Still My Bleeding Heart - Steve Vai


----------



## Jerich

Redemption-"the fullness of time" With Ray Alder formerly of Fates Warming/Engine singing...
And on Guitar 7 String, Guitarist/Piano Player-Nick Van Dyk amazing guitar player who now has his own Conklin sevenstring model.....


----------



## Mark. A

Scott Kroeker - Fata Morgana


----------



## Michael

Dark Moor - Night Of The Age


----------



## Toshiro

Behemoth - Satanica
Divine Empire - Doomed To Inherit
Vile - A New Age Of Chaos


----------



## Michael

I'm watching Rob Johnson's Shred Tactics II DVD, he is so awesome. My ultimate guitar hero!


----------



## Mark. A

Mawdyson said:


> Still My Bleeding Heart - Steve Vai


 Cranking that shii now, it's great.


----------



## Jerich

MADDER Mortem...great seven string Metal.with female fronted singer........

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x-l6G9L1puI&search=madder mortem


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Through Different Eyes


----------



## Mark. A

Jerich said:


> MADDER Mortem...TERRIBLE seven string Metal.with TERRIBLE female fronted singer........
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=x-l6G9L1puI&search=madder mortem



Sorry, had to be done 'cause it's so bad haha.

Surely The Best - Stu Hamm


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Century Child (album)


----------



## Metal Ken

Helloween's Cover of of "Electric Eye"


----------



## angryman

I'm currently listening to Scar Symmetry's Pitch Black Progress, Nile's Annihilation of the wicked & Suffocation's Souls to deny


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - Under The Influence


----------



## dysfctn

The Red Chord - "Clients"


----------



## DelfinoPie

Joe Satriani - Memories 

Its been a long time since I put media player on random...theres some good stuff on here I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## Makelele

Ayreon - The Human Equation


----------



## DelfinoPie

Mad Capsule Markets - No Food, Drink or Smoking


----------



## Shannon

Despised Icon - "The Healing Process"


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Kingdom For A Heart


----------



## Toshiro

Arsis - A Celebration Of Guilt
Arsis - A Diamond For Disease


----------



## eleven59

Tool - Vicarious

And a bunch of stuff that people in my program have recorded over the last year (including an amazing cover of "Gimme Shelter").


----------



## Drew

Gimme Shelter =  

Opeth's "Damnation." Because you can never get enough.


----------



## Makelele

Anathema's "Don't Look too Far". Because you're worth it.


----------



## Drew

Vince Lupone's "Spirits Rise."


----------



## Metal Ken

Judas Priest - Unleashed in The East.
After purchase, i conclude it to be one of the greatest Live Discs ever.


----------



## dysfctn

The new Communic album (yeh I downloaded it, so what!)

I'm about to delete it and I'm only 2 songs into it. Sounds like a complete Nevermore rip off only the guitarists are nowhere near as good as Loomis/Smythe!


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - When The Lights Are Down


----------



## drshock

English Fire, Swansong for a raven, medusa and hemlock--cradle of filth


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Haunting (Somewhere In Time)

I'm lovin' The Black Halo lately!


----------



## Mark. A

Beatles - Let It be


----------



## Toshiro

dysfctn said:


> The new Communic album (yeh I downloaded it, so what!)
> 
> I'm about to delete it and I'm only 2 songs into it. Sounds like a complete Nevermore rip off only the guitarists are nowhere near as good as Loomis/Smythe!



Considering the first one sounded like a complete Nevermore rip-off, that's not much of a shock....


----------



## Shawn

End Theory.


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone - Lay't Down


The CD just came in the mail today. Vince man, you fucking destroy!


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass- Heartwork


----------



## Michael

Angra - Acid Rain


----------



## Naren

AFI - "Black Sails EP" and "Black Sails In The Sunset"
At The Drive In - Relationship Of Command


----------



## Metal Ken

Aborted- Goremageddon:The Saw and the Carnage done \m/


----------



## Michael

Necrophagist - Stabwound


----------



## Kotex

Right in two~ Tool "10,000 days"


----------



## Donnie

John The Fisherman - Primus.


----------



## D-EJ915

Malice Mizer - Beast of Blood


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Pig


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass - Impropagation


----------



## Leon

John Fogerty!


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - Lords of Depravity


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Point Of View


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Bastards Of Christ 


/Postwhore


----------



## Michael

Together As One - Death


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - I Am Abomination \m/


----------



## Michael

Death - Spiritual Healing \m/\m/


----------



## Metal Ken

Gamma Ray - Fire Below ;p


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Rejection Role


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy - The Pestilence that Walketh In the Darkness


----------



## Michael

Downfall24 - Soilwork


----------



## Mark. A

Savatage - Edge Of Thorns


----------



## Michael

Baroque & Roll - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Adam

Mawdyson said:


> Baroque & Roll - Yngwie Malmsteen


 RIGHT ON! 


War of the Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Michael

> Originally Posted by *Yngwie*
> War of the Angels - Rusty Cooley



RIGHT ON! 

Rusty Cooley - The Butcher


----------



## Ripptyde

Carcass - Carnal Forge


----------



## angryman

A life once lost- the great artist
Meshuggah- I
Despised Icon- The healing process
Cannibal Corpse- the bleeding


----------



## Michael

By The Time You Hear This - Vince LuPone


----------



## D-EJ915

Psycho le Cému - Michi no Sora


----------



## eleven59

Wasn't this a sticky at some point?


----------



## eleven59

Thrice - Vheissu (surprisingly good album, really strong songs, great production, overall cool)


----------



## Metal Ken

Sodom - S/t. (Just came out today)


----------



## DelfinoPie

The previous 4 tool albums because both of the copies of 10,000 days I ordered still haven't come yet!!!!!


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Man With Mystery


----------



## Metal Ken

Immortal - Mountains Of Might


----------



## Michael

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## koma

James Blunt


----------



## Sentient

Sanctuary - "Into the Mirror Black"


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Madness 
Tool - 10,000 Days


----------



## Toshiro

Sentient said:


> Sanctuary - "Into the Mirror Black"


----------



## Makelele

Spock's Beard - Shining Star 

This is a really great song!


----------



## Michael

Eye To Eye - Fates Warning


----------



## DelfinoPie

10,000 Days FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Fucking post-bastard.


----------



## steve777

Tool - 10,000 Days
Radiohead - Kid A
Stravinsky - Rite Of Spring


----------



## Donnie

D.A.D. - No Fuel Left For The Pilgrims


----------



## zimbloth

Leaves Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## Mark. A

Savatage - When The Crowds Are Gone

Absolutely great, R.I.P Criss


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - StressFest


----------



## Jerich

noT .......TOOL   

Stephan Ross -solo cd...


----------



## angryman

Threat Signal,
Canibal Corpse - the Bleeding & Kill,
Entombed - Left hand path & Clandestine
Exhorder - slaughter in the vatican


----------



## Shaman

Cannibal Corpse - Kill
Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra
David Gilmour - On an Island


----------



## D-EJ915

Underoath - And I Dreamt of You


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Entrance: Stargate


----------



## distressed_romeo

Linear Sphere and Spiral Architect


----------



## Metal Ken

Judas Priest- The Sentinel.. 

tempt not the blade, all fear the sentinel \m/


----------



## D-EJ915

In Flames - Scream


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone - Lay't Down


----------



## Metal Ken

Vio-lence - Officer Nice


----------



## Dive-Baum

Honestly I am sick of newer music. I have been out of things for a while. I have gotten married, started a career, did the corporate management thing and had 2 kids, and started my own biz in the last few years. So I lost track of the more cuting edge stuff. Only listened to stuff on the radio and the occasional new CD. I have to say that there is quite a bit of crap out there. I have taken people's advice and gotten some Children of Boddom and Opeth. I have to say I wasn't really impressed. What ever happened to real guitarist with technical skill?? I know these guys can play, they just aren't on the same level as some of the older stuff, Bands like Deicide, Morbid Angel, Testament, COC, Anthrax, Old Metallica, Megadeth, and even some of the old Hair Band stuff. Those guys could play guitar. They were masters of the solo. A solo is more than just knowing theory and playing as fast as you can (Malmstein). It's about playing a instrumental verse in the song. It compliments the music. It's not supposed to be a finger exercise. I know I am pissing quite a few people off, but I have a feeling that all the pissed off people are under the age of 28. If you guys think these new bands are good, do yourself a favor and go to a local used CD shop and pick up ANYTHING from 1985 to 1992. After that Grunge played the roll of punk in the 70's and killed off metal for a while. Even the worst guitarist knew his stuff. Music was more fun back then. Why else would all of these older bands be coming out of the woodwork the last few years and drawing crowds as big as the ones they did when they were releasing new albums. I know I need to open up more and not be biased but seriously...good music is good music.


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rise Up


----------



## Metal Ken

Dive-Baum said:


> Deicide, Morbid Angel, Testament, COC, Anthrax, Old Metallica, Megadeth, and even some of the old Hair Band stuff. Those guys could play guitar. They were masters of the solo. A solo is more than just knowing theory and playing as fast as you can (Malmstein). It's about playing a instrumental verse in the song. It compliments the music. It's not supposed to be a finger exercise. I know I am pissing quite a few people off, but I have a feeling that all the pissed off people are under the age of 28.



i'm 22 and i have every Deicide, Testament & Morbid Angel CD - I've also seen all 3 of them live.

And i must say... if you're into death metal (a la deicide, morbid angel)

Check out Vital Remains most recent album Dechristianize. 

NP: Vital Remains - Dechristianize.


----------



## Michael

Carcass - Heartwork (song)


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

paul gilbert racer X lesson from total guitar... yes im despreate for racer x stuff... damn this computer for not haveing a sound card.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Aghora debut. Santiago Dobles owns all our asses.


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Silent Wars


----------



## Vegetta

Fates FWX


----------



## Metal Ken

X - Vanishing Vision


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - Sun Caged (song)

The album came today, such a great CD. I'm lovin' every song so far!!


----------



## abyssalservant

http://www.soundclick.com/pro/view/03/default.cfm?bandID=147108&content=music
Bulb's stuff. He's on here, btw.


----------



## garcia3441

_Hit Collection_- Eddy Grant


----------



## malism

Mr.Bungle - Vanity Fair


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Swamphell


----------



## Mark. A

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## garcia3441

_Captain America_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Ripptyde

Soilwork - Entering the Angel Diabolique


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Jinxed


----------



## Mark. A

Stu Hamm - Surely The Best


----------



## Michael

The Animal - Steve Vai


----------



## Mark. A

Ministry Of Sound - Love Generation


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Immortal - In My Kingdom Cold


----------



## Mark. A

Hear N Aid - Stars


----------



## Michael

Madness Caught Another Victim - Evergrey


----------



## Mark. A

Steve Vai - I Would Love To


----------



## Donnie

Faith No More - Naked In Front Of The Computer. 

 Ironic.


----------



## Michael

EBE - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Mr. S

korn - Live and Rare

its pretty good, ive not thought much of them live as of late.. but this is an awesome recording, kick ass guitar tone too


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Dechristianize. Cant stop listening....


----------



## Mark. A

Ewwwww Glen Benton, I added him on msn and told him how shit he is

[email protected]

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## Michael

Kissing The Shadows - Children of Bodom


----------



## Metal Ken

Mark. A said:


> Ewwwww Glen Benton, I added him on msn and told him how shit he is
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Goo Goo Dolls - Iris



Meh, i think he's pretty badass. He was really cool to me when i met him too. (Saw him with Deicide. Will see vital remains on 6/1!)

Judas Priest- Diamonds & Rust


----------



## willpostforfood

dillinger escape plan - irony is a dead scene


----------



## Makelele

Amorphis - Eclipse


----------



## Metal Ken

Megadeth - Killing Is My Business...


----------



## Michael

Guardian Of Time - Book Of Reflections


----------



## maskofduality

The Dixie Dregs -> Free Fall


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Symphony X - Communion and the Oracle


----------



## Michael

Terror Jungle - Adagio


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine.


----------



## Ripptyde

Nile - Unas, Slayer of the Gods


----------



## technomancer

Deep Purple - Son of Aleric


----------



## Metal Ken

Judas Priest - Unleashed in the EAst


----------



## Michael

The Fate Of Norns - Amon Amarth

Awesome song and album!!!!


----------



## Kotex

My nose whistle as I continue to drain the world of it's air supply.


Tool~ 10,000 days


----------



## Ripptyde

Ion Dissonance - She's Strychnine


----------



## jacksonplayer

Scorpions--Virgin Killer


----------



## technomancer

Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell


----------



## Michael

The Lying World - Unearth


----------



## Shannon

After copious amounts of Skid Row this week & King Diamond tonight, it's currently Faith No More's "Album Of The Year." I forgot how good this album is.


----------



## Shannon

Old school night continues....

Helmet - Meantime


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - The Fate Of Norns


----------



## DelfinoPie

I'm having somewhat of a CKY day. Gooooooooooood stuff.


----------



## angryman

I'm rocking out to Byzantine at the moment.


----------



## Shawn

Today:
Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom
Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine
Suffocation - Effigy Of The Forgotten


----------



## Mark. A

Arch Enemy - Nemesis


----------



## eleven59

Peeping Tom. It's interesting, and I like it.


----------



## Jysan

at the gates - suicide nation


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security
Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet


----------



## Bregaladar

Erkki-Sven Tüür's violin concerto


----------



## eleven59

Wolfmother


----------



## Kotex

Metallica~ Kill 'em all
And weirdly enough, Wolfmother


----------



## Michael

Don't You Cry - Kamelot


----------



## DangerousTacos

Chris said:


> - In Flames / Colony



You have good taste.

A Perfect Circle for me right now...


----------



## DelfinoPie

The sound of the prawn curry I ate a few hours ago conversing with my stomach acids. I'll keep you all informed of the outcome. Pics n' all.


----------



## Drew

DelfinoPie said:


> The sound of the prawn curry I ate a few hours ago conversing with my stomach acids. I'll keep you all informed of the outcome. Pics n' all.



Ew. Please no.


----------



## Michael

Damnation's Way - Arch Enemy


----------



## Bregaladar

Klezmer Juice


----------



## garcia3441

*Flamenco-A-Go-Go*- Steve Stevens


----------



## Mark. A

24 Hrs Ago - Savatage


----------



## garcia3441

*20 greatest hits*- Glen Campbell


----------



## Michael

Nebular Ravens Winter - Immortal


----------



## garcia3441

*Tuesdays, Thursdays, Saturdays*- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Bregaladar

LTE - Three Minute Warning


----------



## DelfinoPie

The bloodhound gang
Journey
Sublime
Reel Big Fish
Motley Crue
Pendulum 

^^ All on rotation


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Michael

No Turning Back - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Donnie

Helloween - Wake Up The Mountain


----------



## Mark. A

Dokken - Prisoner. For some reason it doesn't sound like Don Dokken singing


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Sanctity in Blasphemous Ruin


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## bostjan

Bad Company - Bad Company

meh


----------



## Kotex

Alice in chains~ Would?


----------



## Mark. A

Savatage - Edge Of Thorns


----------



## Michael

Funnels - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Mark. A

Suffocation - To Weep Once More


----------



## Michael

Crushing Day - Joe Satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

X - Silent Jealousy


----------



## eleven59

The first song I recorded with my new guitar ("Never Sleep" - can be heard at my myspace page, link in signature)


----------



## Donnie

Mastodon - Blood and Thunder


----------



## Kotex

Led Zeppelin~ Trampled underfoot


----------



## Michael

EBE - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Serpents of THe Light


----------



## distressed_romeo

Linear Sphere: Life of Gear.


----------



## Michael

Sepultura - Inner Self


----------



## Mark. A

Dream Theater - Change Of Seasons


----------



## Jysan

In Flames - Versus Terminus...now Soilwork - Blind Eye Halo live on youtube...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Pink Floyd - "A Saucerful of Secrets" (Live Ummagumma version)


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Pheonix


----------



## dpm

Cake - Short Skirt, Long Jacket


----------



## DelfinoPie

Skidrow
Motley Crue
Poison
Journey
Slayer

On continuous rotation


----------



## eleven59

SYL - The New Black


----------



## eaeolian

Toxik - Think This


----------



## Jysan

end theory on myspace...


----------



## Metal Ken

Since its 6/6/6, 
Blood ritual - Invocation of Satan
Next:
Akercocke - Praise the Name Of Satan \m/


----------



## jim777

Geddy Lee- My Favorite Headache


----------



## Bregaladar

Control Denied - Expect the Unexpected


----------



## Jysan

Annihilation by the Hands of God - Roadrunner United...allstar sessions.


----------



## Angels Holocaust

jag panzer-mechanized warfare. chris broderick is the true inlay incinerator!


----------



## Metal Ken

Dante's Inferno from Iced Earth


----------



## Michael

I'm Sorry - Evergrey


----------



## DelfinoPie

Roads - Portishead


----------



## Michael

Bring The Noise - Anthrax & Public Enemy 

Cool song, it reminds me of playing Tony Hawk.


----------



## Mark. A

Sikth - Bland Street Bloom


----------



## Jysan

Mawdyson said:


> I'm Sorry - Evergrey



great song...I was just playing the crap out of that a few minutes ago. Nevermore - Born (live on gigantour)


----------



## Shawn

Oldies today. America, Otis Redding and Jim Croce =


----------



## avery

Lately, the rotation has been:

As I Lay Dying - Frail Words Collapse
Atreyu - The Curse

Oh and right this second, In Flames - Come Clarity


----------



## Buzz762

Currently:
Photograph by 12 Stones


----------



## Michael

Gravity Pulling Me - Rob Johnson


----------



## Jysan

In Flames - Coerced Coexistence


----------



## Michael

Fear Factory - New Breed


----------



## Shannon

Opeth - Ghost Reveries


----------



## Mark. A

I saw Opeth live 

Ministry Of Sound - Human Nature


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom


----------



## Hellbound

well right now as I type I'm listeneing to that main theme song from the movie "The Breakfast Club".lol Can't remember their name...."don't you..da da da da daaaaa... forget about me."hehe 

but lately I've been checking out Nevermore even though
I don't care for the singer I'm loving the guitars as well as Chimaira and Inflames...older stuff can't stand the new album.


----------



## Michael

Dog Day Sunrise - Fear Factory

I'm loving Demanufacture, such an awesome album.


----------



## Josh

At the moment....Sikth.


----------



## Shannon

Mark. A said:


> I saw Opeth live


Don't feel too special. I've seen them 3 times! FTW!


----------



## Mark. A

Did you see The Night And the Silent Water? For the third time ever played live? Considering that is their most disliked song?

No, no you didn't


----------



## Shannon

No, I didn't. But the again, I'm with the members of Opeth on this one. I don't care for it much either. 

[action=Shannon]jams "Reverie / Harlequin Forest" [/action]


----------



## Mark. A

Damnit, beaten like a wog in Queensland (Aussies will get it)

Chris Impellitteri - Ice Man Cometh


----------



## Michael

Eleven Blue Egyptians - Jason Becker




> Damnit, beaten like a wog in Queensland (Aussies will get it)


----------



## tehk

In Flames - Cloud Connected

I haven't listened to them in a while, so I popped in a few of their tunes .

P.S. Cloud Connected is awesome!


----------



## Shannon

Moved onto Opeth's "Blackwater Park"


----------



## Buzz762

Some stuff by Steven Segal... He's actually not a bad guitarist, although I can't get past his singing. He sounds just like he does in his movies.


----------



## Shannon

I didn't even know he played.


----------



## Michael

Shannon said:


> I didn't even know he played.




Me either. 


Soilwork - Rejection Role


----------



## NDG

Sigur Ros - ( )


----------



## Buzz762

Dave Matthews Band - Where Are You Going


----------



## Mark. A

Dying fetus - Your Blood Is My Wine


----------



## Michael

Darkest Hour - Evergrey


----------



## Mark. A

Job For A Cowboy - Entombment of a Machine


----------



## Michael

Replica - Fear Factory


----------



## Hellbound

I had a really rough day today so I thought I would try something completely different just to lay back and relax on so I'm listening to Enigma the song "sadness". Ah relaxing almost like an escape.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Necrophagist - Foul Body Autopsy


----------



## Metal Ken

X - Kurenai


----------



## Michael

Nevermore - Engines Of Hate


----------



## Hellbound

Hammer smashed face-Cannibal Corpse.



Hellbound said:


> Hammer smashed face-Cannibal Corpse.




Okay song just went off on my ipod now it's weak and powerless-A Perfect Circle. Wow what a nice transition.


----------



## Mark. A

Pantera - Drag The Waters


----------



## Michael

Orgasmatron (Live) - Sepultura


----------



## Mark. A

Suicide Note PT I - Pantera

Sounds like piezo...


----------



## Michael

Troops Of Doom (Live) - Sepultura


----------



## Mark. A

Sessão Geleia - Gonçalo Pereira	

Amazing


----------



## Michael

Non Brewed Condiment - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Mark. A

Iced Earth - Creator Failure


----------



## Michael

End Theory on their MySpace. Sounds awesome Shannon, I will be buying the album this week and maybe a shirt too.


----------



## Mark. A

Hell yeah, I'll be buying that shit too.

And I'm pretty much ripping off your tone, but hey what'ya gonna do about it?

Kiko loureiro - Enfermo


----------



## Shannon

Mawdyson said:


> End Theory on their MySpace. Sounds awesome Shannon, I will be buying the album this week and maybe a shirt too.



Thanks, man! +1 rep.

I'm listening to the radio at work right now. 
Currently playing: Tool's "Vicarious"


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Far Beyond Illusion


----------



## Metal Ken

Atheist - Elements


----------



## Mark. A

Road Runner United - In The Fire


----------



## Metal Ken

Vio-lence - Oppressing the Masses


----------



## NDG

The Alchemists - The Rain - Todd Duane


----------



## Michael

Dominate - Adagio


----------



## DelfinoPie

Division - Hunt (which they specifically put as downloadable on their myspace profile because I bothered them about it )


----------



## Buzz762

John Petrucci - Animate Inanimate


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - EBE


----------



## Buzz762

Some depressing ass country music. It fits the mood.


----------



## Metal Ken

Hobb's Angel of Death - Hobb's Satanic Crusade.


----------



## Your Majesty

Opeth - Master's Apprentice


----------



## Toshiro

Vio-lence - Nothing To Gain


----------



## Hellbound

I just went and purchased Colony from "In Flames". Now call me crazy but watching the video on my computer these guys look completely different even the singer....I mean completely different. I noticed on amazon.com this was originally released in 1999 but damn I mean can 7 years make that big of a difference? These guys especially the lead singer looks to be in their 40's.lol The video for "Ordinary Story" they look to be in their 20's or so. So far I'm really digging this album and I've only gotten through about half of it. I'm thinking too much drug abuse?lol I saw these guys in concert 3 weeks ago in the front row and every member in the band except for the drum player were strung out on something one of the guitar players could harldy stand up......drugs...just say no.


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vanished


----------



## Bregaladar

Finntroll


----------



## olsta

Currently Soilwork - Structure Divine

next on play list is Phil Collins - Sudio


----------



## Naren

Pitchshifter - www dot pitchshifter dot com


----------



## Michael

Angra - Bleeding Heart


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security

the more I listen to it, the more it becomes my favorite album by him although it is tough to beat Premonition, Evolution, Violent Machine and Chromaticity.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Frank Marino: Eye of the Storm. Gradually developing a taste for his stuff. Wierd tone though...


----------



## Michael

Nahs - End Theory


----------



## Metal Ken

Absu - Tara


----------



## Michael

Subliminal Dream - Rob Johnson


----------



## garcia3441

*Rock of Ages*- Def Leppard


----------



## skyclad

bought 5 CD recently:

Red Hot Chili Peppers 2006
Ian Gillan 2006 Gillan's Ian
Queensryche 2006 Operation Mindcrime II
Joe Satriani 2006 Super Colossal
Chris Caffery 2005 Faces


----------



## Sentient

Naren said:


> Pitchshifter - www dot pitchshifter dot com


Cool. Every time I hear this I think of playing Test Drive on Playstation. I like it, but not nearly as much as their Desensitized album.


----------



## Your Majesty

Opeth - Damnation


----------



## D-EJ915

53. Deep Spirit - [German ODC Top40] Lonely [5:38]

BRING T3H TECHNO!!! lol


----------



## Kotex

Len~ Steal my sunshine

Always makes me think about having fun with friends


----------



## b3n

Vai - The Ultra Zone


----------



## Hellbound

Nevermore-"The holocaust of thought" followed by "Sell my Heart for Stones".


----------



## Metal Ken

Morbid Angel - Blessed Are the Sick


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - The Riddler


----------



## garcia3441

*Automatic*- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Michael

Shoreline - Marcel Coenen


----------



## Shannon

Death - Symbolic







RIP Chuck Shuldiner


----------



## Michael

^Fuck yes!

Death - Zombie Ritual


----------



## Shannon

Shameless whoring.... 
Everybody SHOULD be listening to THIS!


----------



## Michael

Don't forget to sign it fo' me!  That way, I will have Vince's album signed, Scott's album signed and End Theory's album signed.  


I Would Love To - Steve Vai


----------



## Hellbound

In Flames-Scorn.


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Black Magick Curse


----------



## Michael

Dark Matter - Rusty Cooley


----------



## drshock

Her Ghost in the Fog -Cradle of Filth


----------



## Sentient

Iron Maiden - "Number of the Beast"


----------



## Michael

Swamphell - Kalmah


----------



## Mark. A

Dying Fetus - Streaks Of Blood


----------



## b3n

Metallica - "disposable heros"


----------



## D-EJ915

Inhale Exhale - A Call to the Faithful

a freaking awesome song \m/


----------



## Michael

Paul Gilbert - Technical Difficulties


----------



## Hellbound

Chimaira-Sphere


----------



## DelfinoPie

The sonic sounds of the end of the world.

Pendulum - "Blood Sugar"


----------



## Sentient

Iron Maiden's "Powerslave"
[action=Sentient]believes that "2 Minutes to Midnight" is one of the greatest metal tunes of all time. \m/[/action]


----------



## Your Majesty

Kamelot - The Fourth Lagacy


----------



## Mark. A

Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight Tonight


----------



## Bregaladar

Death - Suicide Machine


----------



## garcia3441

Dweezil Zappa's *Confessions*


----------



## D-EJ915

016. Shadows Fall - [Fallout from the War #06] Going, going, gone [3:08]

Yeah, the "rehash" cd or whatever, it still kicks ass and the double-kick in this song is ridiculous and so is the tempo.


----------



## garcia3441

Slipknot- *Vol.3:: the subliminal verses*


----------



## NDG

King Crimson - Matte Kudasai


----------



## garcia3441

Tommy Lee *Never a Dull Moment*


----------



## Chris

Sneaker Pimps - Becoming X


----------



## eaeolian

Martyr - Warp Zone


----------



## b3n

miscellaneous office background noise


----------



## Your Majesty

Dream Theater - Scenes From A Memory


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy - In The Kingdom Where Everything Dies, Even The Sky Is Mortal \m/


----------



## angryman

Nevermore - Enemies of reality


----------



## mogar

ensiferum - token of time


----------



## Chill 02

Mnemic - Blood Stained


----------



## Leon

Beatallica - Blackened The USSR


----------



## b3n

LinearSphere - Reality Dysfunction


----------



## Michael

Scott Kreoker - Disillusion


----------



## Your Majesty

Angel's Punishment - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Ripptyde

Crowbar - It's All In The Gravity


----------



## Chris

Scar Symmetry - Calculate the Apocalypse


----------



## Shannon

It's been mostly a Morbid Angel week, but here's what's in rotation....

Morbid Angel - Covenant, Domination & Gateways of Annihilation
Strapping Young Lad - Alien
Slayer - Decade of Aggression


----------



## Ripptyde

Novembre - Materia


----------



## Sentient

Testament - Low


----------



## Brett89

Well, mainle Morbid Angel... its the best for me  
But only the Gateways album... its the best album I can imagine! Trey is my Master! 

Nah... that's enough for todey, good night...


----------



## Ripptyde

Ion Dissonance - O.A.S.D.


----------



## Michael

Transparent - Scott Kreoker


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Al Di Meola - Flight Over Rio


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## Kotex

The Sword~ Freya


----------



## Metal Ken

Aeon - Satanic Victory \m/


----------



## Michael

Sea Of Lies - Symphony X


----------



## Ripptyde

Bolt Thrower - Powder Burns


----------



## Your Majesty

*"Maze of Torment"* - _Entangled in Chaos_ - *Morbid Angel*


----------



## eaeolian

Holy Terror - "Mind Wars".


----------



## Your Majesty

*"Prayer of Hatred"* - _Formulas Fatel to the Flesh _- *Morbid Angel*


----------



## Ripptyde

Killswitch Engage - Life to Lifeless


----------



## Buzz762

Deminski & Doyle streaming from Live 97.1


----------



## Michael

We Don't Need a Hero - Edguy


----------



## Your Majesty

*"Agony" *_The Ritual _- *Testament*


----------



## Shannon

Strapping Young Lad - working on the entire discography

Currently listening to "Skeksis" from the CD, "Alien."

[action=Shannon]listens to SYL while drinking a Red Stripe beer & waiting for his homemade chili verde enchiladas to finish cooking.[/action]

Life is good.


----------



## zimbloth

Good stuff. I'm listening to Paradise Lost of all things


----------



## NDG

Electrocution 250 - Ridiculosous


----------



## David

Rob Zombie... all and everything of his...


----------



## Ripptyde

Job For A Cowboy - Knee Deep


----------



## Michael

The Dominant Plague - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Mr. S

Mudvayne - L.D. 50

i just found it in a big pile of stuff i was gunna throw out/sell havent listened to these guys for a fair few years now, i may keep these mudvayne albums, good stuff some of it


----------



## Michael

Mudvayne have some cool stuff. 

Death - Zombie Ritual


----------



## Spoongirl

Soundgarden - Ty Cobb


----------



## Your Majesty

*Testament* - _"Over The Wall"_ - *RETURN TO THE APOCALYPTIC CITY*


----------



## Leon

Ra's Duality album.


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Terror Jungle


----------



## bostjan

Aina - Flight of Turok


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Death and the Healing 

This song has the sickest arp's ever!


----------



## Your Majesty

_'Dechristianize'_ - *Vital Remains *\m/


----------



## Michael

Edguy - King of Fools


----------



## Jysan

evergrey - blinded


----------



## Buzz762

3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinner


Fuck yeah. Going to see them play a show in Flint in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ripptyde

Job For A Cowboy - Entities


----------



## D-EJ915

Pierrot - "Waltz"


----------



## crowbarfan77

Any and all CARCASS some old ENTOMED the new SCAR SYMMETRY which is awesome and of course CROWBAR. New Orleans rules.


----------



## garcia3441

*Cocoon*- Life

A Brit import I bought online.


----------



## Michael

War Of The Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Kotex

(Don't fear) The reaper~ Blue oyster cult


----------



## garcia3441

*Don't Tread*- Damn Yankees


----------



## Michael

Beyond the Dark Sun - Wintersun


----------



## Your Majesty

*" We Bleed " *- And Then You'll Beg / *Cryptopsy *

Holy fuck this shit is wicked. I just picked up "...And then You'll Beg" and man.... this shit is vicious. I love it though - haha. \m/


----------



## Michael

Ransom - End Theory


----------



## David

Mawdyson said:


> Beyond the Dark Sun - Wintersun


you know me too well michael, me too.


----------



## Ripptyde

Nevermore - The Heart Collector

 Best power ballad ever.


----------



## garcia3441

For all the Dutch on here:

*Kernramp*- Osdorp Posse


----------



## David

Fear Factory - Full Metal Contact.


----------



## garcia3441

*A horse of a different color*- Big & Rich


----------



## Your Majesty

*You make me feel so low *- Porcupine Tree


----------



## Michael

I've been listening to Fear Factory's _Soul Of a New Machine_ album, just got it in the mail today.  I've been listening to "W.O.E" and "Flesh Hold" to most.


----------



## Sentient

Testament - "The New Order"


----------



## Donnie

Fight - War of Words


----------



## Michael

Pig - Steve Vai


----------



## Your Majesty

'She's Moving On" - *Porcupine Tree*


----------



## Shawn

Violent Machine - Tony MacAlpine. 

ARS Nova has to be my favorite track off this album, brilliantly done.


----------



## Spoongirl

Meshuggah - Mind's Mirrors

(freaky one, though)


----------



## Way to the Grave

That track surprised the hell out of me the first time I heard it. Tomas Haake and a vocoder. Talk about odd.

65daysofstatic - 65 Doesn't Understand You

Amazing example of what electronics can do to a Math-Rock band.


----------



## Michael

End Theory - Ransom


----------



## JiNXeD

enter my silence - the paradox of two


----------



## NDG

The Mars Volta - L'Via L'Viaquez


----------



## Chris

Testament - Electric Crown


----------



## Makelele

Amon Amarth - Once Sent From the Golden Hall


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Meshuggah - contradictions collapse and and none albums


----------



## Donnie

The Best Things - Filter


----------



## TMM

New TMM song I'm mastering, and some Cattle Decapitation.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Michael

Been listening to Tony MacAlpine's Chromaticity album. Totally badass!


----------



## Mr. S

opeth... all of them (over the past few days) in order


----------



## Hellbound

Divinity-God Forbid


----------



## Donnie

Devin Townsend - Noisy Pink Bubbles


----------



## Ripptyde

Kreator - Enemy of God


----------



## Brett89

Morbid Angel - Bil Ur-Sag


----------



## Ripptyde

Cryptopsy - Phobophile/The Pestilence That Walketh In Darkness


----------



## Michael

Independence Day - Marcel Coenen


----------



## Ripptyde

Cryptopsy - Keeping The Cadaver Dogs Busy


----------



## Buzz762

Joe Satriani - Cryin'


----------



## Kotex

Slayer~ Expendable youth


----------



## Shawn

311 - Grassroots


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

well ive been looking at these bands, cuz ive never heard their stuff really.

hammerfall
blind guardian
sonata artica
nightwish
stratovarius
savatage
exodus
porcupine tree
armored saint
sanctuary
gamma ray
jag panzer


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - The Wet Season


----------



## D-EJ915

Kill Hannah - Lips like Morphine


omg it's so catchy...


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Moove That Groove


----------



## Brett89

Hate Eternal cuz I'm ANGRY


----------



## Michael

N.A.H.S - End Theory


----------



## Your Majesty

Savatage - _Handful of Rain_


----------



## Tombinator

Neuraxis - Trilateral Progression


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Karma


----------



## Angels Holocaust

Symphony X-Communion and the Oracle


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide- Crucified for the Innocent


----------



## Michael

Crownless - Nightwish


----------



## 2powern

Carcass-Child's Play


----------



## Ripptyde

Testament - Disciples of the Watch


----------



## Michael

Facing The Unknown - Magnitude Nine


----------



## 2powern

Edguy-Lavatory Love Machine


----------



## Ripptyde

Aghora - Transfiguration


----------



## Your Majesty

Testament - _Burnt Offerings_


----------



## Scott

I actually just bought 4 DT cd's. I've heard them all before, but didn't own them. So right now im listening to Images and Words, SFAM and Once in a LiveTime


----------



## Steve

Into Eternity - The Scattering of Ashes

- one of the best CD's this year!


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

the most recent Joe Satriani Podcast


----------



## Michael

Digitalis Destructi - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## D-EJ915

Iniquity - Thawed for Breeding


----------



## Donnie

Savatage - Of Rage and War.


----------



## Michael

Torn - Magnitude Nine


----------



## ramses1134

Glass casket - a desperate mans diary

the red chord - clients

waking the cadaver - demo

plague bringer - as the ghosts collect, the corpses rest.


----------



## Michael

Cadaverous Mastication - Meshuggah


----------



## Ripptyde

Skinless - The Optimist


----------



## abyssalservant

Strange Deja Vu - Dream Theater
In my head anyway.
Midi of Zelda theme from friend's computer . ..


----------



## rummy

Candlebox - you


----------



## abyssalservant

Update:
Old "e-garage e-tapes" from the old days of DTB.
Yay synthesized internet projects.


----------



## NDG

Agalloch - Limbs


----------



## Buzz762

Savatage - Handful of Rain


----------



## Michael

Sliver Tounge - Sonata Arctica


----------



## garcia3441

The best of Rick Springfield


----------



## Ripptyde

Salem - Once Upon A Lifetime


----------



## schaefertribe

Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake (still cant get enough)

In Flames - Come Clarity

Carcass - Heartwork (havent gotten it out of the changer in 12 years)

Suffocation - Souls to Deny


----------



## Ripptyde

Soulfly - I for an I


----------



## Michael

In My Kingdom Cold - Immortal


----------



## garcia3441

The best of The Animals


----------



## Your Majesty

*In Flames* - _Colony_


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Winter Madness


----------



## Nick1

Holy Shit Me TOO!!!!! 

Wintersun Kicks Ass!


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Stench of Redemption


----------



## Nick1

Metal Ken said:


> Deicide - Stench of Redemption


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Behind the Light Thou Shall Rise 

;p


----------



## tehk

Epica - Memory (The musical number from Cats)


----------



## Ripptyde

Decapitated - Flash B(l)ack


----------



## Michael

End Theory - Life


----------



## Ripptyde

Cephalic Carnage - Wraith


----------



## Metal Ken

Whiplash- The Burning of Atlanta


----------



## Naren

Unearth - III: The Eyes Of Fire
Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Mr. S

John Butler Trio - Ocean


----------



## eaeolian

Metal Ken said:


> Whiplash- The Burning of Atlanta



Damn, I haven't heard that in ages. Canegliosi - drum god.  

Mine: Into Eternity - A Scattering of Ashes


----------



## rummy

Dead Prez - Hip Hop


----------



## Toshiro

Paul Gilbert - Get Out Of My Yard.

Fuck, I wanna quit playin guitar now.


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Korn - Blind


----------



## Loserchief

Opeth - Harlequin Forest


----------



## Drew

Sunny Day Real Estate - "Faces in Disguise," courtesy of Pandora.com. I need to grab this album.


----------



## Nick1

Toshiro said:


> Paul Gilbert - Get Out Of My Yard.
> 
> Fuck, I wanna quit playin guitar now.



Is it out in the states yet?

Im listening to Hammerfall.


----------



## Toshiro

Nick1 said:


> Is it out in the states yet?
> 
> Im listening to Hammerfall.



Um, no, but I don't buy anything without listening to it first now. Saves me a lot of headaches and money.


----------



## Tombinator

Odius Mortem - Devouring the Prophecy


----------



## Kotex

Elton John~ Tiny Dnacer


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Your Suburbia is in Ruins.


lol, I think everyone I've made listen to them has a new respect for metalcore


----------



## rummy

Fugees - Killing me softly


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

satriani's Flying in a Blue Dream album but also listening to clips for the music quiz on my new iPod!!!! i usually get about 95-99% cuz my bro has some lame music that he bought for his wedding from iTunes that i dont know.


----------



## Metal Ken

Exodus - Tempo Of the Damned


----------



## Michael

Narcosynthesis - Nevermore


----------



## Metal Ken

Metallica - Dyer's Eve.


----------



## Mark. A

Nevermore - Believe In Nothing


----------



## garcia3441

Ain't ever satisfied- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

April Ethereal - Opeth


----------



## Mark. A

Nevermore - Engines of Hate


----------



## Shannon

Chaosphere - Meshuggah 
Destroy Erase Improve - Meshuggah 
III: In The Eyes of Fire - Unearth 
Christ Illusion - Slayer


----------



## Michael

Racer X - Hammer Away


----------



## Toshiro

Blind Guardian - A Twist In The Myth
Into Eternity - The Scattering Of Ashes


----------



## DelfinoPie

Sun Doesn't Rise - Mushroomhead


----------



## steve777

Waiting Pt. 1 & Pt. 2 - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Nick1

All I hear is my head pounding which is quite loud, from my visious hangover.


----------



## Tombinator

3 Inches of Blood - Advance and Vanquish


----------



## 2powern

Impelliteri-I'll Wait


----------



## Michael

Decency Defied - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine


----------



## rummy

WYclef - We trying to stay alive


----------



## JPMDan

Deftones - Hole in the earth.


----------



## Metal Ken

Warlord - Achilles Revenge


----------



## Steve

Run DMC - Walk this Way


----------



## eaeolian

Jason Becker - "Air"


----------



## Steve

eaeolian said:


> Jason Becker - "Air"



Beautiful piece of music -----^

Iron Maiden - _Brighter Than a Thousand Suns_


----------



## technomancer

Ra - Do You Call My Name


----------



## Michael

Revontulet - Sonata Arctica


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Diary of a Madman. Man, what a fucking brilliant song.


----------



## Michael

Sculpting the Throne Ov Seth - Behemoth


----------



## D-EJ915

Electric Light Orchestra - The Fall

\m/


----------



## 2powern

John 5-Behind The Nut Love

Gotta love a bit of 5


----------



## D-EJ915

Hammerfall - Hearts on Fire


----------



## 2powern

D-EJ915 said:


> Hammerfall - Hearts on Fire




 Tune.

Dream Evil-The Book Of Heavy Metal


----------



## rummy

The Urge - Jump right in


----------



## Jerich

S A T U R N U S- Veronika must die........


----------



## Kotex

Hexagram~ Deftones


----------



## Hellbound

Simple Minds-Don't You Forget About Me

Damn that's some good shit there.


----------



## garcia3441

'Love it to Death' - Alice Cooper


----------



## Veronica

'Never' - 7Dust


----------



## garcia3441

'Reise, Reise'- Rammstein


----------



## Veronica

garcia3441 said:


> 'Reise, Reise'- Rammstein



Nice one, I love Rammstein.


----------



## 2powern

"Far Beyond Metal"-SYL


----------



## garcia3441

'Hotwired'- The Soup Dragons


----------



## Michael

Seven - Necrophagist


----------



## Sebastian

Master Of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## D-EJ915

weird how you guys do it backwards.

BeForU


----------



## Brett89

Les Claypool - One Better

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UqtAaYhhVYQ

Listen it, IIIII LOVE IT!  It's the most original thing I ever heared!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Stench of redemption \m/


----------



## Michael

The Wretched Spawn - Cannibal Corpse

Some of the best riffage ever!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Steel - Heavy Metal Machine

One of the three songs they've ever released.


----------



## Toshiro

The newest Maiden. Must buy when it comes out. It fucking rules.


----------



## Spoongirl

Painkiller - Death


----------



## Sebastian

Demanufacture - Fear Factory


----------



## garcia3441

'Treat Me Right'- Eric Sardinas

(The man who got me interested in resonator guitars.)


----------



## 2powern

"Rime Of The Ancient Mariner"- Iron Maiden 

Best NWOBHM song ever? Maybe.


----------



## garcia3441

'Flash'- Jeff Beck


----------



## Aaron

unearth
lamb of god 
strapping young lad
tool
korn
modest mouse(great drinking music)


----------



## Sebastian

Stairway to heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## D-EJ915

Galneryus "Beyond the End of Despair"

this shit RULES \m/


----------



## angryman

Aborted


----------



## Michael

Ravenous - Arch Enemy

Seein' 'em in october!


----------



## garcia3441

'The Legend of Paul Revere'- Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## angryman

*DRAG THE LAKE new EP advance copy *


----------



## Shaman

DO you have any of the new stuff posted at your MySpace?


----------



## angryman

Shaman said:


> DO you have any of the new stuff posted at your MySpace?


 
Not yet buddy sorry, we'll have it finished today I've gotta be at the studio in about 1 hour for the final edit, mix down & mastering.

We've re-recorded Among nettles and broken earth & Behind the Marilyn Munroe wall which are already on our myspace & we've done 2 new songs too.

I gotta say it sounds *HUGE* I can't wait to hear it when it's fully mixed & mastered


----------



## Michael

Ramses Bringer of War - Nile


----------



## Mark. A

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## Michael

Karma - Opeth


----------



## Shaman

angryman said:


> Not yet buddy sorry, we'll have it finished today I've gotta be at the studio in about 1 hour for the final edit, mix down & mastering.
> 
> We've re-recorded Among nettles and broken earth & Behind the Marilyn Munroe wall which are already on our myspace & we've done 2 new songs too.
> 
> I gotta say it sounds *HUGE* I can't wait to hear it when it's fully mixed & mastered



Sweeeeet!

I am looking forward to hearing the stuff. 

I really like the songs you have on MySpace, so I am hoping to hear some new stuff soon


----------



## angryman

*DRAG THE LAKE *have a new song up on myspace now so go have a listen & leave a comment or let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Michael

Your Blood Is my Wine - Dying Fetus


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Dream Theater - Overture 1928


----------



## Ripptyde

Testament - The Legacy  

Best metal ballad ever.


----------



## Spoongirl

Dream Theater - Through her Eyes 

=(


----------



## D-EJ915

Firewind - Allegiance


----------



## 2powern

Firewind-Feast Of The Savages

Gus G and Marty Friedman.
What's not to love?


----------



## Michael

Frantic Disembowelment - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## KillMAH

2powern said:


> Firewind-Feast Of The Savages
> 
> Gus G and Marty Friedman.
> What's not to love?



Gus G's stuff is great. I have been listening to a lot of Dream Evil and Nightrage lately. Currently, listening to "The Tremor" off Nightrage's first album.


----------



## 2powern

KillMAH said:


> Gus G's stuff is great. I have been listening to a lot of Dream Evil and Nightrage lately. Currently, listening to "The Tremor" off Nightrage's first album.



Pity he left Dream Evil, and Firewind's latest isn't great. 

Rusty Cooley-War Of The Angels


----------



## Buzz762

Alice in Chains - Nutshell

In a depressed mood.


----------



## Fantomas

Sikth- pussyfoot

freak on!


----------



## Spoongirl

AIC - sludge factory


----------



## Buzz762

Dream Theater - Wait for Sleep


----------



## Toshiro

2powern said:


> Pity he left Dream Evil, and Firewind's latest isn't great.
> 
> Rusty Cooley-War Of The Angels



I like Allegiance. The new singer sounds a bit like David Coverdale, heh. Gus's guitar tone is thin though.


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Replica


----------



## Michael

Open Casket - Death


----------



## 2powern

Carcass-Corporeal Jigsore Quandry

Complete with the drum intro/riff that Trivium ripped off.


----------



## Toshiro

Oratory - Beyond Earth


----------



## Michael

Rejection Role - Soilwork


----------



## Mark. A

Arch Enemy - My Apocalypse


----------



## D-EJ915

Galneryus - Heavy Curse


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS

*CANDLEMASS*-Well of Souls


----------



## rummy

Eyedea & Abilities - Exhausted love


----------



## rummy

Alice in Chains - Brother.

I think of Dimebag Darrel when I hear this song.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Iron Maiden - Phantom Of The Opera!!1111oneoneone


----------



## Michael

Buried Dreams - Carcass


----------



## 2powern

COB-Needled 24/7


----------



## Michael

San Sebastian (Revisited) - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden

Woohoo!


----------



## Sentient

Communic - Waves of Visual Decay 

Can't get enough of this lately. Seriously loving "My Bleeding Victim".


----------



## Shannon

Brian Bromberg - Metal

He's an amazing bassist I recently discovered.


----------



## Spoongirl

Tool - Right in Two


----------



## Buzz762

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

my seven string madness playlist consisting of Satch, Vai, Sonata Arctica, Jag Panzer, DT, and Lacuna Coil.


----------



## Kotex

Matisyahu~ King without a crown

Never listened to him much until now. Impressed.


----------



## Michael

Ramses Bringer of War - Nile


----------



## Veronica

Rikets - "Anything For The Devil"


----------



## Michael

Heart Of A Lion - Racer X


----------



## Your Majesty

Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane


----------



## Michael

Fire Forever - Adagio


----------



## garcia3441

'Alibi'- America


----------



## steve777

In Fiction - Isis


----------



## DelfinoPie

Elixer - Marty Friedman


----------



## 2powern

Firewind (feat Marty Friedman)-Feast Of The Savages


----------



## Michael

Ride for Vengeance - Amon Amarth


----------



## Mark. A

Cacophony - Black Cat


----------



## Michael

Race Against Time - Marcel Coenen


----------



## JPMDan

User-Maat-Re by Nile


----------



## Michael

Nile fuckin' rock! 

NP: Sedation - Sun Caged


----------



## angryman

*DRAG THE LAKE. *




*I'm so sad  *


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Iron Maiden - No More Lies

This is the only band I have on my hard drive at the moment.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Live shit 1993


----------



## Michael

Forever - Kamelot


----------



## Nick1

5 min alone- pantera


----------



## Michael

Perpetual Burn - Jason Becker


----------



## D-EJ915

Sonata Arctica [Songs of Silence] - My Land \m/


----------



## Mark. A

E.S.P - Cacophony


----------



## Michael

Christmas Island - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

Octavarium


----------



## Michael

Under The Moon - Edguy


----------



## Metal Ken

Just got done listening to Cryptopsy - Once Was Not.. now Justice from Metallica.


----------



## rogue

bonjovi - bounce


----------



## Michael

Changes - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Mark. A

Buckethead - White Wash

Man, Colma is a brilliant album


----------



## Your Majesty

Pain of Salvation - One Hour By The Concrete lake


----------



## rummy

The Slackers - Married girl


----------



## rummy

Gladys Knight and Pips - Midnight train to Georgia


----------



## Nick1

FEAR FACTORY


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

Dream Theaters "6 Degrees of Inner Turbulence"                   

man i love these smilies.


----------



## Tombinator

Not Wolfmother.


----------



## Ripptyde

Cephalic Carnage - Sleeprace

...and Savage Machiine - Sola


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Forever Underground


----------



## Naren

Lamb Of God - Sacrament

(much much better than I was expecting it to be. "Redneck" is, by far, my least favorite song on the album, but I've even started to like that song as well)


----------



## Michael

Nothing Left to Mutilate - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## 2powern

Freak Kitchen-Sob Story


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Crownless


----------



## garcia3441

A local band called *Ho-Hum*


----------



## Michael

Black Cat - Cacophony


----------



## Toshiro

Iron Maiden - A Matter Of Life And Death

The real CD this time. \m/


----------



## 2powern

Rebellion-Canute The Great


----------



## technomancer

Jethro Tull - The Broadsword And The Beast


----------



## 2powern

Francesco Fareri-Illusions


----------



## technomancer

Astral Doors - Astralism


----------



## Michael

The Nephilm Rising - Behemoth


----------



## 2powern

Divine Creation Of Void-Non Human Level


----------



## Michael

Carry On - Angra


----------



## Spoongirl

Korn - Make me Bad


----------



## Buzz762

The Foo Fighters - Times Like These


----------



## Michael

Blodssvik - Windir

Just heard them for the first time today. They fuckin' rock!


----------



## cadenhead

Local H - bound for the floor


I haven't heard these guys in a long time.


----------



## Michael

Final Product - Nevermore


----------



## Mark. A

Cannibal Corpse - I Cum Blood


----------



## Ripptyde

Necrophagist - Seven/Stabwound


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Agalloch - As Embers Dress The Sky

Very epic!!!!111oneone


----------



## Michael

Memento Mori - Moonspell


----------



## maskofduality

Chroma Key - Another Permanent Address


----------



## 2powern

Iced Earth-God Of Thunder


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Karma


----------



## 2powern

Ahavo Rabo Taco Salad-Alter Bridge


----------



## maliciousteve

Kings X - Get Away


----------



## Sebastian

PANTERA - Cowboys from hell


----------



## JPMDan

Tool - Sober


----------



## Makelele

JPMDan said:


> Tool - Sober



Great song! 

In Flames - Morphing Into Primal


----------



## Black Watch

Blind Guardian - A Twist in the Myth
Finntroll - Jaktens Tid
Judas Priest - Rising in the East (yes, I ripped the audio tracks from the DVD)


----------



## Michael

6:00 - Dream Theater


----------



## Ripptyde

Godflesh - Circle of Shit


----------



## Metal Ken

Bolt Thrower- Those Once Loyal


----------



## technomancer

Unearth - III: In the Eyes of Fire


----------



## 2powern

Dream Theater-Sacrificed Sons.


----------



## hutch3d

Charon
Circus Maximus
EVERGREY
Hellfueled
Katatonia
Nevermore
Pagan's Mind
Poisonblack
RAMMSTEIN
RUSH....always
The 69 Eyes
Type O Negative
Vanden Plas
Within Temptation
WOLF...

...and anything that moves my soul...


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

the ss.org jukebox


----------



## D-EJ915

http://64.236.34.196/stream/1003

1. D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - European Trance, Techno, Hi-NRG... we can't define it!


----------



## Michael

Death - Zombie Ritual


----------



## Kotex

Unearth~ III: In the eyes of fire
A mix cd
Mastodon~ Blood mountain
Alice in chains~ Complete


----------



## Naren

Unearth - III: In The Eyes Of Fire
Lamb Of God - Sacrament
Bolt Thrower - War Master
Carcass - Heartwork
Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile
Metallica - Kill 'Em All
Megadeth - Countdown To Extinction


----------



## Michael

Flight Of Icarus - Magnitude Nine


----------



## rummy

More than words by Extreme


----------



## 2powern

Symphony X-King Of Terrors


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Decency Defied


----------



## D-EJ915

Pink - Don't Let Me Get Me


----------



## NDG

Diamond Head - The Prince


----------



## Michael

Dead Embryonic Cells - Sepultura


----------



## 2powern

2112-Rush


----------



## Naren

Mahathera said:


> Diamond Head - The Prince



What a coincidence!

Metallica - The Prince (off the Japanese release of "...And Justice For All.")


----------



## Michael

Blodssvik - Windir


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Death - Suicide Machine

\m/


----------



## eleven59

Korn - Follow The Leader
Billy Talent - Billy Talent II
Three Days Grace - One-X (terrible name, ok album)
Streetlight Manifesto - Keasby Nights
Streetlight Manifesto - Everything Goes Numb
AFI - December Underground
Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## kmanick

Evergrey- Recreation Day
Nevermore- Enemies of Reality


----------



## technomancer

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime


----------



## Kotex

Meshuggah~ Nothing


----------



## skattabrain

Mastodon - Blood Mountain


----------



## technomancer

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Michael

Inner Alchemy - Marcel Coenen


----------



## Azyiu

I don't know if this is considered as "listening" to right now... but *Dream Theater*'s *Raise The Knife * keeps "playing" in my head... ahhh, help!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver - Ripped Apart 121% \m/


----------



## Michael

Solitary ground - Epica


----------



## garcia3441

_Donovan's Greatest Hits_- Donovan

*Oh no, must be the season of the witch.*


----------



## Michael

Mad House - Anthrax


----------



## rummy

Ludacris - Money maker


----------



## Michael

Endless - Marcel Coenen


----------



## Buzz762

Shinedown in studio with Ann Carlini from 101.1 WRIF


----------



## Michael

ESP - Cacophony


----------



## eleven59

Particle Man. Oh yes.


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - live Bizarre festival 1998


----------



## NeglectedField

Bal-Sagoth - A Tale From The Deep Woods


----------



## Michael

Within The Dark Mind - Immortal


----------



## rummy

Lupe Fiasco - Gotcha


----------



## Michael

Kampen - Windir


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Pisschrist


----------



## zimbloth

^My favorite FF song.


----------



## kmanick

blinded - Evergrey


----------



## Michael

Stones Of Sorrow - Nile


----------



## Town Drunk

Roger Waters - Four Minutes - From the album "Radio KAOS"


----------



## technomancer

Scott Kroeker - Fata Morgana


----------



## nhersom

Vehemence - Christ, I Fucking Hate You - God Was Created


----------



## Michael

Smashing the Antiu - Nile


----------



## Kotex

More Unearth


----------



## Michael

Ride for Vengeance - Amon Amarth

I've been listening to these guys a lot lately. They're awesome!


----------



## Naren

Kreator - Extreme Aggression


----------



## zimbloth

The Black Dahlia Murder - A Vulgar Picture


----------



## Michael

Flight Of Icarus - Magnitude Nine


----------



## garcia3441

_Happy Nowhere_- Dog's Eye View


----------



## D-EJ915

All that Remains - Become the Catalyst


----------



## garcia3441

_Rock of Ages_- Def Leppard


----------



## skinhead

now im listening Fear Factory - Soul of a new machine
big god raped souls!!
and the top 5 of cd are
Burzum - hvis luset tar oss
Fear Factory - Soul of a new machine and Deamanufacture
The exploited - Single collections
Cannibal Corpse - Live Cannibalism
Cradle of filth - The principle of evil made flesh


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## Michael

Dog Day Sunrise - Fear Factory


----------



## Drew

Lately, the Slave To the System album. "Ragdoll" and "Walk The Line" both kick much ass.


----------



## keithb

Listening to Buckethead - Colma right now.

First time I've heard this album, loving it so far.


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament- the Legacy (The album not the song)


----------



## Drew

keithb said:


> Listening to Buckethead - Colma right now.
> 
> First time I've heard this album, loving it so far.



Oh god, you're in for a treat. One of my favorites - a guitar album you can play for non-guitarists, and it also kicks ass to jam along with. 

"Whitewash" is just beautiful


----------



## Michael

Stranger - Cacophony


----------



## eleven59

(wow 250 pages)

Strapping Young Lad - The New Black
Bloodsimple - A Cruel World
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing

and some random rough mixes of my own stuff (solo and band).


----------



## Michael

Spirit Crusher - Death


----------



## Mark. A

Shawn Lane - Suite


----------



## Universe74

Currently listeining to the new Log, Unearth, and lots of Shawn Lane.


----------



## Michael

The Wretched Spawn - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## technomancer

Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden (yes I typically listen to full albums)


----------



## Seedawakener

Cryptopsy - We bleed


----------



## technomancer

Deep Purple - Perfect Strangers


----------



## Nic

Strapping Young Lad - The New Black 
36 Crazyfists - Rest Inside the Flames


----------



## Michael

NAHS - End Theory


----------



## garcia3441

_Fundamental_- Puya

_The very best of_- Dr. John


----------



## Michael

Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


----------



## D-EJ915

Bloodlined Calligraphy - YPSILANTI

ooh yeah \m/


----------



## Buzz762

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes to Midnight


----------



## Michael

No Turning Back - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Mark. A

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - War Of The Angels


----------



## Mark. A

Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild


----------



## Michael

Windir - Kampen


----------



## eleven59

Imogen Heap - Speak For Yourself


----------



## Volsung

Darkthrone: Hans Siste Vinter


----------



## Michael

Demon of The Fall - Opeth


----------



## maliciousteve

Death - Overactive Imagination


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

a Seven String Madness mix i made on iTunes. im on Doppler Inc.'s Fat Lip. i love this record. i also bought Nocturnal Rites Shadowland and Grand Illusion, both are killer albums, as is Nu Instrumental.


----------



## Ripptyde

Godflesh - Hunter


----------



## Toshiro

The Clan Destined - In the Big Ending
Angra - Aurora Consurgens

\m/


----------



## Nick1

Pyramazes new album!


----------



## technomancer

Black Sabbath - Dehumanizer


----------



## technomancer

Evanescence - The Open Door

Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## Tombinator

Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage


----------



## Michael

Windir - Blodssvik


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of Joe South_


----------



## Makelele

Pride & Glory - Hate Your Guts

What an awesome song.

Followed by 

In Flames - The Jester Race


----------



## garcia3441

_Bounce_- Bon Jovi


----------



## technomancer

Rainbow - Long Live Rock 'N' Roll


----------



## technomancer

Riverside - Second Life Syndrome


----------



## Seedawakener

Gojira  Never heard them before, Damn its good!


----------



## DangerousTacos

Megadeth- Symphony of Destruction


----------



## Buzz762

Porcelain and the Tramps - King of the World

I can't stop listening to this song. I keep jumping back to it on my playlist.


----------



## Michael

Noctambulant - Immortal


----------



## Vince

Tori Amos - Boys for Pele


----------



## Michael

Lucifer Incestus - Belphegor


----------



## Mark. A

Number 4 off Voxnova - Rob Johnson


----------



## Michael

They Deserve To Die - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Mr. S

John Butler Trio - Sunrise Over Sea


----------



## Mark. A

Rod Stewart - The Killing Of Georgie


----------



## Michael

Moove That Groove - Marcel Coenen


----------



## Mark. A

Esperanto - Shawn Lane


----------



## Michael

Black Seeds of Vengance - Nile


----------



## Metal Ken

Death Angel - Stop


----------



## Toshiro

Kiko Loureiro - No Gravity


----------



## Metal Ken

Sepultura - Chaos AD


----------



## Michael

Blood Tells - Moonspell


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - live Auckland 2001


----------



## DangerousTacos

Stone Sour- Hell & Consequences


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera -The Best Of Pantera Far Beyond The Great Southern Cowboys' Vulgar Hits


----------



## DangerousTacos

In Flames- Come Clarity (Live at Rock AM Ring 2006)


----------



## Volsung

StarofAsh - Death Salutes Atropos (by Ihriel of Peccatum)


----------



## Kotex

Interstate love song~ Stone temple pilots
Tool: 10,000 days


----------



## Battle-axe

Ramallah - Al Shifa


----------



## Nick1

Royal Hunt- Edge of the World


----------



## OzzyC

im kind of new to opeth so ive been watching a few videos on youtube


opeth- the grand conjuration


----------



## Ryan

INTERNAL SUFFERING - AWAKENING OF THE REBEL


----------



## Michael

Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Securitron ( Police State 2000 )


----------



## Tombinator

Terrorizer-Darker Days Ahead


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY- Zero Signal - Live Big Day Out 2004


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - In This River - Live


----------



## Ryan

Blood Red Throne - Mephitication \m/


----------



## OzzyC

Ra- Dont Turn Away


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - Monday Morning Apocalypse

SubQtaneous - Some Still Despair In A Prozac Nation


----------



## gojira

currently listening to ministry - rio grande blood, mastadon - blood mountain, and the new kmfdm. Oh and a bit of wham to break it all up.


----------



## Ripptyde

My Dying Bride - The Sexuality of Bereavement


----------



## Adam

Altitudes - Jason Becker


----------



## Universe74

Machine Head - A Thousand Lies


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- Bo Diddley


----------



## Metal Ken

Carcass - Carnal Forge


----------



## Leon

Kool and the Gang


----------



## Buzz762

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## D-EJ915

0507. Amon Amarth - [With Oden on Our Side #05] gods of War Arise


VIIIIIIKINGSSS!!!!


----------



## Buzz762

Seether - Truth (Acoustic)


----------



## maskofduality

King Crimson - Red


----------



## D-EJ915

Destroy the Runner's "saints" CD \m/


----------



## Naren

As I Lay Dying - Shadows Are Security (listened to the whole album on the way to work this morning)


----------



## Michael

Under The Influence - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Jerich

AMON AMARTH-"with oden on our side"


----------



## AXEMASTER

HEY EVERYONE I'M NEW TO THE FORUM. ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT
I'M CURRENTLY ENJOYING
STEVE VAI-PASSION & WARFARE
ALL THAT REMAINS - THIS DARKENED HEART
RUSTY COOLEY -UNDER THE INFLUENCE
REFLUX-THE ILLUSION OF DEMOCRACY
MOGWAI-MR. BEAST


----------



## Shaman

maskofduality said:


> King Crimson - Red


----------



## eaeolian

King Crimson - "In the Court..." and "Lark's Tounges..."
Yes - "Yessongs", disc I
Zero Hour - "Specs of Pictures Burnt Beyond" and "The Towers of Avarice"
Ulver - "Bergtatt"
Freak Kitchen - "Move" and "Organic"


----------



## D-EJ915

0449. Amon Amarth - [Once Sent From The Golden Hall #03] Without Fear


----------



## Metal Ken

yeah, that 449. rules ;p 


Malevolent Creation - The Ten Commandments


----------



## Kotex

Dashboard confessional~ So Impossible and Summers Kiss EP's.


----------



## the.godfather

Mr. Big - Lean Into It
Lamb of God - Sacrament
Extreme - Pornograffitti


----------



## Ryan

The Presidents of the United States of America - Lump


































jk

Defaced Creation - Return in Black


----------



## kmanick

Nevermore "Enemies of Reality" and Evergrey "Recreation day"


----------



## garcia3441

*Justus*- Monkees


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Cult


----------



## Kotex

The beautiful sounds of a huge party at San Francisco State. City life...awesome.
Other than that:

Deftones: Adreneline
Metallica: ...And justcice for all


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - The Voice of the Devil Plate 4


----------



## Drew

Floater's live album, "The Great Release" (title take from a line in "Peter the Destroyer" so it's not as pompus as it sounds at a glance )

Floater kicks absurd amounts of ass, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Michael

Vast Lands/Infernal Gates - Anata


----------



## Ryan

Aeon - With Blood They Pay


----------



## Michael

Disillusion - Scott Kreoker


----------



## Mark. A

Alien Ant Farm - These Days


----------



## Michael

Rejection Role - Soilwork


----------



## Mark. A

Funnels - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Blacked out world


----------



## technomancer

Opeth - Ghost Reveries


----------



## technomancer

Ken Burtch - Ken Burtch

Fates Warning: Perfect Symmetry


----------



## technomancer

Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime II

Savatage - Streets


----------



## eleven59

Mudvayne - all albums.


----------



## Seven

Dark Places - Reb Beach


----------



## Luvuvibanez

AFI
Decemberunderground, Sing the Sorrow


----------



## Brutalized

Beneath The Massacre "Evidence Of Inequity" (album)


----------



## irg7620

Mortician - Hacked up for Barbecue
Cannibal Corpse - vile


----------



## distressed_romeo

Spiral Architect: s/t
Meshuggah: Destroy, Erase, Improve


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - The Inner Circle


----------



## Seedawakener

Gojira - from mars to sirius


----------



## rummy

The Fugees - Nappy heads


----------



## DelfinoPie

This months 3 of 4 CD purchases so far.

Marty Friedman - Loudspeaker
Joe Satriani - Not of this Earth
Bernard Herrmann - Taxi Driver Soundtrack.


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Decade of Agression - Dead skin mask


----------



## Kotex

Deftones~ Saturday night wrist


----------



## Brutalized

some new albums i picked up this past weekend:

Unmerciful "Unmercifully Beaten"
Hate Eternal "Conquering The Throne"
Anata "The Conductor's Departure"
Aborted "The Archaic Abattoir"
Beneath The Massacre "Evidence Of Inequity"

I am however currently listening to Johnny Cash - San Quentin


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt

Napalm Death - Pledge Yourself To You


----------



## the xkill X

Kotex said:


> Deftones~ Saturday night wrist


what u think of the cd?

Listening to

Marylin Manson-Mechianal Animal Cd

Next

Zeromancer.


----------



## Michael

Slain Upon His Altar - Anata


----------



## Kotex

> what u think of the cd?



So far is seems pretty good. But I feel a little let down, but I can't say for certain yet as I've only listen to about half of it.
But I will say that is definatly more melodic than they have been. Less heavy tracks. I have a feeling it's a grower.


----------



## the xkill X

Apoptygma Berzerk-Unicorn Video Version


----------



## distressed_romeo

Tony MacAlpine: Edge of Insanity


----------



## the xkill X

Nine Inch Nails- March of The pigs.


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Body Hammer


----------



## Michael

Long Run - Dave Weiner


----------



## technomancer

Dark Empire - Distant Tides


----------



## Your Majesty

*Savatage *


----------



## Lozek

Hate yourself with style - Clawfinger


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey: Solitude - Dominance - Tragedy


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Right now I'm playing one of my own songs but that's SELFUSH!!111oneoneoe

So I'll just put a random song by some band I have on my pc:

Symphony X - Of Sins & Shadows


----------



## Kotex

The sword~ Age of winters
High on fire~ Blessed black wings


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden -Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## Desecrated

http://www.cdon.com/main.phtml?page...=OTM0MjI2NTg4fC9hcnRpc3QucGhwP2lkPTExMTE1MA==

this


----------



## Michael

Dans Pa Stemmerhaugen - Windir


----------



## god_puppet

Currently listening to

Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cake 

Red Sparowes - At The Soundless Dawn


----------



## Michael

Transparent - Scott Kreoker


----------



## Brutalized

Dio - Mystery


----------



## DSS3

Blind Guardian - Imaginations Through The Looking Glass DVD.


----------



## Michael

United As One - Divinefire


----------



## Ancestor

In memory of Jesse Pintado.

http://www.metaltracks.com/cgi-bin/shop.cgi?page=Catalogue/shop_item&view_item=FREE 16


----------



## Metal Ken

Behemoth - From the Pagan Vastlands \m/


----------



## Seven

Children Of Bodom!


----------



## Metal Ken

Vio-Lence - I Profit


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Zero Signal


----------



## Adam

Jason Becker Altitudes


----------



## Ryan

Emperor - An Elegy of Icaros


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Shock ( Demo  )


----------



## Ripptyde

Solitude Aeturnus - Mental Pictures


----------



## Michael

Svartasmeden Og Lundamyrstrollet [Live] - Windir


----------



## Black Watch

Ensiferm - Iron
Finntroll - Jaktens Tid
Judas Priest - Rising in the East
Blind Guardian - A Twist In the Myth

(not metal)
Jean Redpath - Leaving the Land
Bonnie Rideout - Scottish Fire

Black Watch


----------



## Michael

Sword of The Warrior - Cacophony


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Symphony X - The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## Mr. S




----------



## Michael

Secret Weapon - Divinefire


----------



## Mark. A

Dream Theater - 6:00


----------



## Seven

Fear Factory - Best Of


----------



## maskofduality

Radiohead --> The Bends --> My Iron Lung


----------



## DelfinoPie

Marty Friedman - Black Orchid


----------



## DangerousTacos

Dir en grey- Saku


----------



## Pauly

Pendulum - Hold your Colour album.


----------



## Kotex

Beastie boys~ Hello nasty
Trivium~ The Crusade
Panzer Dragoon Saga~ Oct


----------



## DangerousTacos

Lamb of God- The Subtle Arts of Murder and Persuasion


----------



## kung_fu

Progressions: 100 years of jazz guitar (box set)


----------



## Buzz762

Colin Hay - Down Under

It's one of the guys from Men At Work doing a solo version of "Down Under". I love this version of the song.


----------



## Ryan

Extol - Ember


----------



## Nick1

Maggot Twat


----------



## Ryan

In Flames - The Jester's Dance


----------



## DangerousTacos

^ Good song, good band!

Lamb of God- Pathetic


----------



## technomancer

Dark Empire - Distant Tides

Sonata Arctica - Reckoning Night


----------



## technomancer

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Seedawakener

Nevermore - The sorrowed man


----------



## Tombinator

My computer fans whirling about.


----------



## D-EJ915

4034. Windir - [1184 #01] Todeswalzer


----------



## eleven59

Incubus - Anna Molly
Tenacious D - The Pick of Destiny


----------



## technomancer

Some misc. tracks James Curcio has worked on recently (http://agent139.livejournal.com/):

http://www.joinmycult.org/media/spine_test.mp3

http://www.choronzon.org/pestilence/filmtracks/veilpod.mp3


----------



## Kotex

Beastie boys~ Super disco breakin'


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - Recreation Day


----------



## Ryan

Nevermore - Born


----------



## Michael

Angelina: Chthonian Earth: Her Face Forms Worms - ...And Oceans


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Venus Isle and Live at Zona Rosa, TX

ZZ Top - One Foot In The Blues and Deguello


----------



## Seven

Yngwie Malmsteen - Black Star


----------



## Ryan

Abominodium - Passage to Eternity


----------



## Michael

Ending - Windir


----------



## Your Majesty

Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane


----------



## kung_fu

my two most recent purchases

allan holdsworth - road games  
tony williams' lifetime - the collection


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Freedom or Fire


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - The Dark Discovery

Marty Friedman - Introduction


----------



## god_puppet

MESHUGGAH - None


----------



## Pauly

Propellerheads - Dive
DJ Icey - Electro Morning MMIII
Eden Transmission - I'm So High

Not a guitar amongst them, sorry! 


And omg, you have an ORLY emoticon thing!!!!!


----------



## Your Majesty

Dream Theater: Awake


----------



## distressed_romeo

Biomechanical: 8 Moons


----------



## Your Majesty

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia

Porcupine Tree - In Absentia Deadwing is next


----------



## Metal Ken

Vital Remains - Sanctity in Blasphemous Ruin


----------



## Michael

Flight Of Icarus - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Emperor - The Eruption


----------



## Your Majesty

Karma - Kamelot


----------



## Nick1

Doppler Inc.


----------



## Mark. A

Nevermore - Believe In Nothing


----------



## Michael

Sacrifice Unto Sebek - Nile


----------



## Mark. A

MAB - Forest Rain


----------



## Michael

Cemetery Gates - Pantera


----------



## zimbloth

Mawdyson said:


> Sacrifice Unto Sebek - Nile


----------



## Michael

Halcyon: The Heavy Silence: In Silent Rain - And Oceans


----------



## maliciousteve

Zyklon - In Hindsight


----------



## Michael

Picturesque: Cataclysm Savour: And the Little Things That Make Us ... - And Oceans


----------



## Martin_777

New The Haunted CD


----------



## Your Majesty

Momento Amori - Kamelot


----------



## Pauly

Aborym albums and Emperor stuff (nostalgia from gig)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Various Emperor tracks, and the To-mera debut.


----------



## Naren

Mercenary - buncha stuff
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Sevendust - Home
Slayer - Reign In Blood


----------



## Ryan

In Flames - Acoustic Medley [Jester/Black-Ash]
Halo OST - A Walk in the Woods


----------



## Your Majesty

Altitudes - Jason Becker


----------



## distressed_romeo

The To-mera debut (for about the millionth time!) and Aghora, s/t.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - St.Anger


----------



## Nick1

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Metallica - St.Anger




Im sorry

I listening to 

Chopin


----------



## noodles

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Metallica - St.Anger


----------



## Brutalized

Vital Remains "Dechristianize"


----------



## Ryan

I, Galactus - Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## Michael

Erotic Nightmares - Steve Vai

I plan on listening to the whole Passion & Warfare album today.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Green Carnation - Two Seconds In Life


----------



## Tristoner7

5 things i'm always listening to :

1 - Devin Townsend Band/Strapping Young Lad
2 - In Flames
3 - Fear Factory
4 - Soilwork
5 - Arch enemy
I just can't get tired of these bands.


----------



## Hellbound

I'm listening to Fear Factory myself. I just bought their "Demanufacture" album not long ago and it's really starting to grow on me. "Digimortal" is still my favorite so far but this new album is pretty tight no doubt.


----------



## Nick1

Kiss- Love Gun


----------



## Tristoner7

Right on dude, my favorites always been Obsolete.


----------



## garcia3441

_Money for Nothing_- Dire Straits


----------



## Your Majesty

Porcupine Tree - _She's Movin' On_


----------



## Ryan

De Profundis/Existence out of Joint - Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## distressed_romeo

Joni Mitchell: Blue


----------



## Brutalized

Meshuggah "Nothing" 2002
Meshuggah "Nothing" 2006


----------



## Nick1

Vitalij Kuprij- Track on Fire with George Bellas!


----------



## technomancer

King Diamond - Them


----------



## Ryan

Suffocation - Funeral Inception


----------



## Michael

Blood Tells - Moonspell


----------



## eaeolian

Martyr - Feeding the Abscess.


----------



## Your Majesty

Queensryche - Queen of the Ryche


----------



## Your Majesty

Queensryche - Queen of the Ryche


----------



## KillMAH

Heaven Shall Burn - "Deaf to Our Prayers"


----------



## Spoongirl

Tool - Wings for Marie


----------



## Michael

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden


----------



## DangerousTacos

Lamb of God- Pariah


----------



## Michael

Invaders - Iron Maiden


----------



## Spoongirl

The TV - Casino


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - A Memorable Fancy Plates 17-20


----------



## Michael

Kampen - Windir


----------



## Ryan

Peril - Martin O'Donnell (Halo 2 OST)


----------



## Michael

Fornícatíonum et Immundus Díabolus - Belphegor


----------



## playstopause

Helmet, Monochrome.


----------



## garcia3441

_Rant in E-Minor_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Michael

Hear & Now - Steve Vai


----------



## rummy

Lost in love - Air Supply


----------



## kmanick

"Uncertain Terms" -Greg Howe


----------



## Brutalized

Guns N' Roses - You Could Be Mine


----------



## Ryan

Decapitated - Blessed


----------



## ohio_eric

Primus _Singles_


----------



## Nick1

Niccolo Paganini's 11th Caprice in C Major


----------



## Michael

The Inquisitor - Kamelot


----------



## Spoongirl

Carcass - Heartwork live


----------



## Mark. A

SYL - Almost Again


----------



## Michael

ESP - Cacophony


----------



## Spoongirl

Ulver - stenfor Sol Og Vestenfor Maan

(nice relaxing stuff)


----------



## Ryan

Cannibal Corpse - Devoured by Vermin (also nice and relaxing )


----------



## Michael

Baptised In Fire - Defaced Creation


----------



## Spoongirl

Carcass - Buried Dreams live


----------



## Ryan

Mawdyson said:


> Baptised In Fire - Defaced Creation





Aeon - The Reture of Apolluon


----------



## Michael

Thanks again for hooking me up, Ryan!  

Intoxicated - Obituary


----------



## maskofduality

Herbie Hancock - Empyrean Isles


----------



## Michael

Likbor - Windir


----------



## playstopause

Prong / Rude Awakening


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fates Warning: Perfect Symmetry


----------



## kung_fu

(latest haul)
Al Dimeola _ Consequence of Chaos

Deicide- stench of redemption


----------



## distressed_romeo

Symphony X: Live on the Edge of Forever


----------



## Brandon

Extreme-He-man Woman Hater.


----------



## D-EJ915

X Japan - Silent Jealousy

I started this song up and yelled "THIS SONG RULES" and indeed it does


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Strap it on


----------



## YngwieReid

Skid Row's latest album, it's pretty decent too. I will have much higher expectations for the next one though.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Emperor - I Am The Black Wizards!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

X Japan - Forever Love (acoustic/orchestral version)


----------



## playstopause

Black Sabbath / Master of reality


----------



## Michael

Decency Defied - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Deciple ( love the last 30 second )


----------



## Michael

Afterlife - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Mark. A

Bullet Ride - In Flames


----------



## distressed_romeo

The To-mera debut.


----------



## Michael

Far Beyond Illusion - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Spoongirl

Karkass - Embodiment


----------



## Ryan

Thats my favorite song on the album.

Carcass - Embodiment


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Cure: Disintegration


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Emperor - Depraved


----------



## Michael

Until Kingdom Come - Kamelot


----------



## Brutalized

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## DangerousTacos

Tool- Jimmy


----------



## garcia3441

_Rattleshake_- Lil' Ed and the Blues Imperials


----------



## KillMAH

Drive-By Truckers - "The Dirty South"


----------



## distressed_romeo

Pain of Salvation: BE


----------



## Ryan

Panzerchrist - Creature


----------



## machinegunriffer82

im listening to gojira right now, check out there video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhNijzbQoic


----------



## Michael

The Source - God Module


----------



## Nick1

OPETH!!!!


----------



## Michael

Destined To Violate - Gorgasm


----------



## OzzyC

Osmosis- LTE


----------



## Ryan

Sleep Terror - Probing Tranquility


----------



## KillMAH

The new Into Eternity. I really liked "Buried in Oblivion". I hope this one pans out too.


----------



## D-EJ915

Bloodlined Calligraphy "Ypsilanti"


----------



## OzzyC

Karma - Kamelot


----------



## Toshiro

Crystal Eyes - Dead City Dreaming


----------



## Kotex

Pentagram
Orange Goblin


----------



## Luvuvibanez

Nine Inch Nails, The Downward Spiral


----------



## Nick1

deicide


----------



## Nick1

amorphis


----------



## Michael

Under Azure Skies - Anata


----------



## Spoongirl

Not another teen movie


----------



## heavy7-665

Meshuggah-Catch 33
Killswitch-As daylight dies
Deftones-Around the fur

Nice Spoongirl me too (-;


----------



## Michael

Fragile: Pictures of Silence: Melting the Skies - And Oceans


----------



## Ryan

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Michael

Future Breed Machine - Meshuggah


----------



## Toshiro

Kamelot - The Black Halo


----------



## Karl Hungus

Dream Theater - Lie


----------



## Your Majesty

Porcupine Tree - She's movin' on


----------



## eleven59

Deftones - Saturday Night Wrist
Skillet - Comatose


----------



## Michael

Lie - Dream Theater


----------



## Ryan

Bulb - Interceptingly


----------



## Kotex

Panzer Dragoon soundtrack


----------



## Michael

Where Death Seems To Dwell - Amon Amarth


----------



## OzzyC

benighted - opeth


----------



## playstopause

Tool / Aenima


----------



## technomancer

King Diamond - Conspiracy


----------



## playstopause

Deftones - Saturday Night Wrist


----------



## VforVendetta00

Grand Tusismo 4 soundtrack
Martyr - Feeding the Abscess
Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame
Gaia - Praxis

is my rotation for this evening

oh and Initial D best collection cause this type of jpop rulez!


----------



## Brutalized

Insomnium - The Elder


----------



## Michael

Swarm Of Rats - Belphegor


----------



## technomancer

Specs of Pictures Burnt Beyond - Zero Hour


----------



## Karl Hungus

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## technomancer

King Diamond - Abigail

Evergrey - In Search of Truth


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Cryptopsy - Benedictine Convulsion

Woohoo! I fixed my pc finally!


----------



## Ryan

Textures - Drawing Circles


----------



## ohio_eric

Primus-Frizzle Fry


----------



## KillMAH

Cephalic Carnage - "Anomolies"


----------



## Michael

Moonage Daydream - Racer X


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Agalloch - The Hawthorne Passage


----------



## Spoongirl

My dying bride - Sear Me


----------



## Jason

Bulb


----------



## Ryan

Damian Marley - Welcome to Jamrock


----------



## heavy7-665

FEAR FACTORY AS WE SPEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

Truth - JP and JR


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Agalloch - Not Unlike The Waves

Tasty song.


----------



## Carlos7

Nevermore
Ayreon
Stream of passion
Symphorce


----------



## playstopause

Django Reinhardt ./ Anthology


----------



## KillMAH

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Evergrey - Inner Circle


----------



## Brutalized

Hate Eternal - The Victorious Reign

Defaced Creation - Baptised In Fire


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Invisible wounds


----------



## Volsung

Ihsahn-Homecoming


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Dream Theater - Score

I'm actually watching the dvd, but this is close enough.


----------



## playstopause

Prong / Cleansing


----------



## Brutalized

Malebolgia - Born of the Nephilim


----------



## Michael

April Ethereal - Opeth


----------



## Kotex

The Prize fighter inferno~ My brothers blood machine.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just checking out Into Eternity and Byzantine online...both kinda meh...


----------



## D-EJ915

Into Eternity's latest CD and..

Killswitch Engage - My Curse <3


----------



## crazy_cree

At the moment...Pure Evil by Iced Earth


----------



## Ryan

Quo Vadis - Dream


----------



## playstopause

Black Sabbath / Master of reality


----------



## distressed_romeo

My Dying Bride: The Angel and the Dark River


----------



## Mr. S

Primus - Sailing the Seas of Cheese


----------



## god_puppet

quo Vadis - to the bitter end


----------



## Jason

The rain and cars driving by....


----------



## Fyrebyrd

Strapping Young Lad - AAA


----------



## Ryan

Core Solution - Zyklon


----------



## Michael

Nights Of Arabia - Kamelot


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fates Warning: Disconnected
Aghora: s/t


----------



## Michael

Among Two Storms - Rotting Christ


----------



## Toshiro

Toshiro said:


> Kamelot - The Black Halo



Still, a week later... Geez, I think I'm stuck.


----------



## playstopause

Front 242 / Rythm of time


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

DrEaM ThEaTeR - New Millenium


----------



## maskofduality

Yes-> Fragile -> Roundabout

Meshuggah -> Chaosphere -> New Millenium Cyanide Christ

the transition from the former to the latter nearly caused my heart to skip


----------



## Michael

Christmas Island - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Spoongirl

Ulver - Høyfjeldsbilde


----------



## ibzrg1570

Trivium - The Crusade


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Dream Theater - some random Portnoy drum solo


----------



## Spoongirl

Anathema - .. and I Lust


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Crow OST


----------



## technomancer

Zero Hour - Specs of Pictures Burnt Beyond


----------



## Ryan

Goratory - Donkey Punch


----------



## Karl Hungus

Nevermore - This Godless Endevour


----------



## DelfinoPie

Megadeth - Train of Consequences


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Green Carnation - Pile Of Doubt


----------



## D-EJ915

Antestor - Via Dolorosa


----------



## playstopause

Threat Signal / Under reprisal


----------



## Spoongirl

My dying Bride - The Crown of sympathy


----------



## kung_fu

jeff beck - constipated duck (blow by blow)


----------



## Michael

Hearse - Marduk


----------



## Shannon

Opeth - Still Life


----------



## Michael

Nights Of Arabia - Kamelot


----------



## OzzyC

Descent of the Archangel - Kamelot


----------



## playstopause

Dokken /.Back for the attack (!)


----------



## Michael

Fragments - Evergrey


----------



## kmanick

Mawdyson said:


> Fragments - Evergrey


 
Cool I love Evergrey!
I'm listening to Meshuggah -Nothing and trying to like it.
I hate the vocals and the leads sound like a computer processing information.
too bad because the rhythms are brutal and I love the time changes.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

NP Metroid Metal

Great stuff tbph


----------



## Mr. S

Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve  havent listened to this for a while


----------



## Seedawakener

Dream theater - Home (what a lovely solo!)


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - The Argument Plate 2


----------



## Spoongirl

Anathema - Eternity part 1


----------



## maskofduality

King Crimson -> In the Court of the Crimson King -> 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## D-EJ915

Sympathy - Adept Arcana


----------



## Michael

Holy Wars - Megadeth


----------



## AVH

Today-
Michael Hedges - Breakfast in the Field
daily dose of Meshuggah - reNothing
Exodus - Fabulous Disaster


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Karaboudjan - 714


----------



## playstopause

Rude awakening / Prong


----------



## D-EJ915

Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love


soo much bass...


----------



## playstopause

Whose Fist Is This Anyway / Prong (one of my fav.)


----------



## Michael

Bleached Bones - Marduk


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Dream Theater - Voices


----------



## playstopause

Django Reinhardt / Django's Blues (sunday mornin' music)


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - Intro

There's nothing like listening to the entire Ulver discography.


----------



## Kotex

Um...As I aly dying~ Shadows are security


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Bloodline ...


----------



## kung_fu

lee ritenour - earth run
jean luc ponty - mystical adventures


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Speech Impediment


----------



## KillMAH

Decapitated - "Nihility" and "Organic Hallucinosis" ATM


----------



## CL7

Don Omar - Infieles....REGGAETON BITCHEZZZZ


----------



## DelfinoPie

Heart Attack in a Layby - Porcupine Tree


----------



## distressed_romeo

For You: My Dying Bride


----------



## Michael

Sublevels - Meshuggah


----------



## Jarrett

Threat Signal - Under Reprisal
Unearth III
The Duskfall - Source


----------



## Metal Ken

The Black League - Deep Waters


----------



## Michael

They Deserved To Die - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Buzz762

Smoke on the Water by Deep Purple.


----------



## playstopause

Threat Signal / Under reprisal


----------



## Buzz762

I keep listening to Mad World by tears for fears over and over again.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming

Bolt Thrower's "Honour Valour Pride".. this whole CD is simple yet freakin awesome


----------



## eaeolian

Realm - "Suiciety"


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - Hiertets Vee



Buzz762 said:


> I keep listening to Mad World by tears for fears over and over again.


WElL TahAt'S BecAuse It'S A GooD SoNg!1!!1


----------



## Donnie

Ugly Kid Joe - Neighbor.


----------



## maskofduality

The Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra


----------



## Michael

War Of The Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## technomancer

The Towers of Avarice - Zero Hour


----------



## Karl Hungus

Fear Factory - Archetype


----------



## playstopause

Skinny Puppy / The process


----------



## Michael

Intelligence Is Sexy - ...And Oceans


----------



## Shannon

Iceburn - Hephaestus


----------



## playstopause

Rude awakening / Prong


----------



## Michael

Sisters - Steve Vai


----------



## OzzyC

Face of Melinda - Opeth


----------



## Michael

Supercharged - Rob Johnson


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Christ Illusion - Flesh Storm


----------



## distressed_romeo

My Dying Bride: She Is The Dark


----------



## Buzz762

Barenaked Ladies - The Night I Fell Asleep at the Wheel


I forgot how much I liked this CD.


----------



## playstopause

Elvis Presley / Golden hits (saturday morning music... Gotta love da king!)


----------



## Buzz762

Jackyl - I Stand Alone


Man, I fucking love Jackyl.


----------



## Spoongirl

Tool - Rosetta stoned


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Agalloch - She Painted Fire Across The Skyline (Part 1)


----------



## playstopause

Shout at the devil / Motley crüe (good ol' school 80's hair metal)


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Meshuggah - Spasm


----------



## Michael

Return In Black - Defaced Creation


----------



## Metal Ken

Testament - Eyes Of Wrath \m/


----------



## Kotex

Lots of RHCP vids.


----------



## technomancer

Jasun Tipton - Night's Pulse


----------



## D-EJ915

1554. The Haunted - [One Kill Wonder #04] Everlasting


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Walk


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - Tomorrow Never Knows


----------



## Drew

Ken Burtch's new demo.


----------



## technomancer

Zero Hour - Metamorphosis


----------



## distressed_romeo

My Dying Bride: The Angel and the Dark River


----------



## Karl Hungus

To-Mera's album.


----------



## Your Majesty

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing


----------



## Metal Ken

Aeon - Soulburner


----------



## eleven59

Tenacious D - The Pick of Destiny
The Fountain - OST


----------



## garcia3441

http://www.wherehouse.com/music/product-detail.jsp?id=926432

A little latin flavor.


----------



## rummy

Ludacris - Money maker


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Mechanized Warfare


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dissection: The Somberlain


----------



## technomancer

The Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra


----------



## Buzz762

Dave Matthews - Long Black Veil


----------



## playstopause

Deftones / Around the fur


----------



## Kotex

Incubus~ Light granedes


----------



## technomancer

Division - Trinity


----------



## D-EJ915

Bury Your Dead - Beauty and the Breakdown


----------



## Kotex

Mickey Avalon~ Mr. Right


----------



## soadavid

Wings for Marie Pts. 1 & 2 - Tool


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - The Fourth Judgement


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

as of late, lots of Joe Satriani, and right now its Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds, Live from Luther College-#41.


----------



## D-EJ915

At the Gates - Slaughter of the Soul rerelease


----------



## Metal Ken

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

In Flames - Clad In Shadows

Older = better imho


----------



## Michael

Night Of The Long Knives - Marduk


----------



## Kotex

How can you mend a broken heart~ Al Green


----------



## playstopause

Game Theory / The Roots


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - Isa

Fantastic


----------



## Kotex

Elliott smith~ Miss misery


----------



## distressed_romeo

Opeth: Blackwater Park


----------



## D-EJ915

Gackt - Diabolos


----------



## Buzz762

Audioslave - Shadow on the Sun


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - Floating Diversity

tbph


----------



## Invader

Nuclear Assault's albums Survive and Out of Order. Great music and stuff to learn by ear.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - Aeges Draum

I'm on an Enslaved binge right now. They have to be one of the most interested bands I've heard so far.


----------



## Seven

For The Love Of God - Steve Vai


----------



## Shaman

Borknagar: Origin
Carcass: Swansong
Pink Floyd: Division Bell


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - Path To Vanir


----------



## D-EJ915

4464. Necrophagist - [Onset Of Putrefaction #05] Culinary Hyperversity

got to love the retarded names he comes up with  This one is the best so far I think


----------



## Michael

Born Dead - Death


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Killswitch engage - My curse

(I'm a bit embarrased but I really like this song!  )


----------



## playstopause

Kezia / Protest the hero


----------



## Mark. A

Danzig - Mother


----------



## D-EJ915

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Killswitch engage - My curse
> 
> (I'm a bit embarrased but I really like this song!  )


That cd is awesome.

4475. Arsis - [United in Regret #06] The Marriage Bed


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

D-EJ915 said:


> That cd is awesome.
> 
> 4475. Arsis - [United in Regret #06] The Marriage Bed



Yeah! At least I'm not the only person that thinks that! For me it's a definate step up from TEOH. All my friends hate them so I just naturally brace myself for a verbal attack whenever I mention them


----------



## Michael

Diminished To Be - Necrophagist


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Adagio - dominate


Definately not embarrased about this one!!


----------



## Michael

Return In Black - Defaced Creation


----------



## Nick1

Running Alone- Angra


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Outworld - war cry


I should really be doing my work, but my brain is fried


----------



## Metal Ken

Arch Enemy - STAR BREAKER \m/ 

/thrash


----------



## garcia3441

_Nothing's Shocking_- Jane's Addiction


----------



## Tombinator

Resistant Culture-Welcome to Reality
Bathtub Shitter-Lifetime Shitlist


----------



## Toshiro

Kamelot - Epica
Kamelot - The Black Halo

I'm still stuck, but now I've got the back-to-back thing going... I need to find a way to listen to something else soon. It's been like a month.


----------



## Mark. A

Fleetwood Mac - Rhiannon


----------



## rummy

Biggie - going back to Cali


----------



## playstopause

^
I'm go-in, go-in, back-back, to Cali-Cali...
+1

Nas / Illmatic


----------



## Ryan

Vile - Depopulate


----------



## Metal Ken

Yngwie - Far Beyond the Sun


----------



## D-EJ915

Cloudscape - Take the Blame

these guys are pretty sweet http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=69059728


----------



## Karl Hungus

Gordian Knot


----------



## Oguz286

Tina's Theme - Final Fantasy 6 soundtrack


----------



## technomancer

Outworld - Outworld


----------



## D-EJ915

1190. Rob Zombie - [American Made Music to Strip By #01] Dragula [Si Non Oscillas, Noli Tintnnare Mix]


----------



## god_puppet

Aghora's debut


----------



## Kotex

Jimi Hendrix~ All along the watch tower
The Eagles~ Hotel California
Tons and tons of Pink floyd.


----------



## playstopause

Arcade Fire / Funeral


----------



## Metal Ken

I cum Blood - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Shawn

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Chain of Command


----------



## Kotex

T.I.~ What you know about it


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Casting the Stones


----------



## Loomer

Aghora - "Atma's Heave"

For the tenth time in a row now.


----------



## Michael

The Odyssey - Symphony X


----------



## 5krahp

"Wake up Dead" Megafu*#ingdeth!


----------



## Shannon

The first 5 albums from CANDLEMASS. Awesome doom metal.


----------



## playstopause

Deftones / Adrenaline


----------



## technomancer

Jasun Tipton - Seduction

Jag Panzer - Dissident Alliance

Zero Hour - Specs of Pictures Burnt Beyond


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - The Crossing

Still on mah Enslaved binge.


----------



## eaeolian

Disincarnate - Dreams of the Carrion Kind


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Hypocrisy - Fusion Programmed Minds


----------



## HotRodded7321

Asesino - Regresando Odio.....Dino is GOD! 8 strings and death metal DO go together, hahaha!


----------



## the.godfather

David Lee Roth - Eat 'Em And Smile


----------



## distressed_romeo

TNT: Tell No Tales

Tony Harnell = one of the best male singers ever.


----------



## garcia3441

_Christmas Island_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## playstopause

Priestess / Hello master


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - A Memorable Fancy Plate 15


----------



## playstopause

Trivium / Ascendancy


----------



## Shaman

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> Ulver - A Memorable Fancy Plate 15



 

Themes From William Blake's The Marriage Of Heaven & Hell is my favourite Ulver album. The atmohphere on that album is outstanding.


----------



## Lozek

Pantera all day today. Been through pretty much all of the albums


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Shaman said:


> Themes From William Blake's The Marriage Of Heaven & Hell is my favourite Ulver album. The atmohphere on that album is outstanding.


 It used to be my favorite. Although, it's really hard for me to pick a favorite because there is not an album, ep, or soundtrack they have made that I do not like. I'd say my favorite is either Teachings In Silence or Perdition City.

Speaking of bands that sound like Ulver (somewhat):

Coil - Amethyst Deceivers


----------



## D-EJ915

Underoath's "The Changing of Times"

I haven't listened to it in ages, straight up kickass! This MD rules!


----------



## DangerousTacos

Audioslave- Cochise


----------



## Michael

In my Darkest Hour - Megadeth


----------



## DangerousTacos

Same song as listed above. What the fuck, haha.

Megadeth- In My Darkest Hour


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - Wolf And The Devil


----------



## D-EJ915

Lion - The Transformers

this song RULES, and the solo is so badass \m/


----------



## playstopause

Jimi Hendrix / Electric ladyland


----------



## Oguz286

Memento Mori - Kamelot


----------



## distressed_romeo

Keep of Kallesin: Armada


----------



## Tombinator

Agalloch - Ashes Against the Grain


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Deep Purple - Child In Time

This song is awesome!


----------



## playstopause

Flaw / "Medicate"


----------



## Metal Ken

Mercyful Fate- Don't Break The Oath


----------



## eaeolian

Celtic Frost - "Monotheist"


----------



## Shannon

Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption
Mercyful Fate - Don't Break The Oath / Melissa

Old school, baby!


----------



## Drew

Helmet - "Smart" at the moment


----------



## Kotex

Deftones~ Boys republic
Black Sabbath~ Master of reality
The Sword~ Age of winters


----------



## KillMAH

Glass Casket - "A Desparate Man's Diaries"


----------



## Ryan

Suffocation - Funeral Inception


----------



## Blexican

Darkane - Submission

The whole Expanding Senses album is pretty sweet...I love the breakdown in the middle of Imaginary Entity


----------



## Jason

My sister ironing clothes..


----------



## technomancer

Joe Satriani - Engines of Creation


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - The Last Amethyst Deceiver

This band is slowly becoming my favorite.


----------



## charles22880

Rush-live @ the hammersmith odeon feb 20 1978
Taake-Bjoergvin
Absu-Tara
Voivod-nothingface
Death in june-discography
Classical music


----------



## Michael

Funnels - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## technomancer

Strapping Young Lad - The New Black


----------



## XEN

Mathias 'IA' Eklundh - Freak Guitar
I love 'Print This'


----------



## D-EJ915

Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Hypocrisy - Legions Descend


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Betty


----------



## kmanick

Nevermore/Final product


----------



## Michael

Edible Autopsy - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Mr. S

Dark Side of the Moon Live  its on TV on the BBC


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - Tunnel Of Goats

This is the STRANGEST song I've ever heard.


----------



## Michael

Nights Of Arabia - Kamelot


----------



## Ryan

Quo Vadis - Point of No Return


----------



## Michael

Trollfan - ...And Oceans


----------



## Kotex

STP~ Interstate love song


----------



## skinhead

Some old eurodance:

Miko Mission - How old are you
Baltimora - Tarzan boys


----------



## Makelele

Amon Amarth - With Oden on Our Side

I love this album.


----------



## Nipples

The Pain of Salvation _Scarsick_ album. 

Kinda disappointed, its kinda  but it has its  parts.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - For Lenge Siden


----------



## zimbloth

Arch Enemy - Bridge of Destiny (live). Man, that end part is so amazing.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Death - To Forgive Is To Suffer

I can't believe I've been missing out on this stuff for so long!


----------



## Toshiro

Lacuna Coil - Comalies (Unspoken is possibly my fav song of theirs)


----------



## Shawn

Today - Tony MacAlpine's Chromaticity, Maximum Security and Sevendust's Next.


----------



## kmanick

Tony Mac here too. Planet -X Universe


----------



## Shawn

A guy at my work let me borrow, Chimaira's latest, so i've been administering that, it's pretty kickass.


----------



## Michael

Gutted - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Mark. A

Spastic Ink - Aquanet


----------



## Michael

Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away) - Deftones


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - 2nd Sun Syndrome

coilcoilcoilcoilcoilcoilcoilcoilcoil


----------



## W4D

right now DOWN FACTOR


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Death - Mentally Blind


----------



## D-EJ915

HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR - Warped Reflection


----------



## Kotex

Queen~ Prince of the universe
The Scorpions~ When the smoke goes down


----------



## Shawn

Today~ Dave Weiner - Shove The Sun Aside. 

Right now, im listening to Tony MacAlpine - Premonition.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Modest Mussorgsky - "Pictures At An Exhibition"


----------



## MatthewK

Linear Sphere - Father Pyramid


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice's newest 3 CDs. \m/


----------



## MatthewK

Rotten Sound - Murderworks


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Deep Purple - Child In Time

This song is outstanding.


----------



## Kotex

Rage against the machine~ Evil Empire
Tool~ Aenima
Korn~ Issues


----------



## garcia3441

_Ground & Pound_- Dragonforce

It came on the radio, and I'm too fucking lazy to change the station.


----------



## Buzz762

Dream Theater - The Glass Prison


----------



## Nick1

Shawn Lane-Epilogue for Lisa


----------



## Kotex

Foghat~ Slowride


----------



## playstopause

No one came up with that sh*tty xmas music?









Well, i just did.


----------



## Mark. A

Phil Collins - Easy Lover


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - Titan Arch


----------



## Nik

Joe Satriani - Live in San Francisco

Best Satch album. Ever.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Michael

Two Demons - Hate Eternal


----------



## Kotex

High on Fire~Blessed Black Wings


----------



## technomancer

Santana - Abraxas


----------



## Seedawakener

Bulb - Halfway to infinity


----------



## technomancer

Aghora - Aghora


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

NP: Castlevania's Marble Gallery

I LOVE Castlevania music. It's probably my favorite from any video game.


----------



## militant_x

nothing on at the instant. Last song in the car was cliffhanger 2 by shadow gallery.


----------



## Kotex

Firewind~ Fire and the fury


----------



## garcia3441

_Kick Out The Jams_- MC5


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - LoSt In MoMeNtS

Ugh so good, srsly


----------



## Shawn

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> NP: Castlevania's Marble Gallery
> 
> I LOVE Castlevania music. It's probably my favorite from any video game.



Mine too. Symphony Of The Night rules. My favorite piece however is Dance Of Pales and Lost Painting. Marble Gallery is really awesome though. 

Im listening to Tony MacAlpine's Chromaticity right now.


----------



## cvinos

Meshuggah - Glints Collide


----------



## Michael

Forced To Bleed - Severed Saviour


----------



## garcia3441

_Justus_- Monkees


----------



## Aghorasilat

Sgt. Pepper's Lonley Heart Club Band - Beatles


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Shawn said:


> Mine too. Symphony Of The Night rules. My favorite piece however is Dance Of Pales and Lost Painting. Marble Gallery is really awesome though.


Actually, my favorite probably is Lost Painting, although the castle entrance music might be my favorite also.  

Coil - Remote Viewing 1


----------



## Sebastian

Down - Bury me in smoke


----------



## garcia3441

_The Legend of Paul Revere_- Paul Revere & the Raiders featuring Mark Lindsay


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Paradise Lost - Grey


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rusty Cooley: s/t


----------



## Buzz762

Metallica - Seek and Destroy (just came on the radio)


----------



## Ryan

Abominodium - Ancient Spires Demo


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - The Dreamer Is Still Asleep

I have the suspicion that I'm the only person on the entire forum that listens to Coil.


----------



## garcia3441

_Grootheidswaan_- Extince


----------



## playstopause

Sevendust / Best of : chapter one 1997-2004


----------



## D-EJ915

Schwarz Stein - [Another Cell #02] Blazing Darkness


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - Wolf And The Night


----------



## Buzz762

Blue Man Group - White Rabbit (Feat. Esther)

I love the Blue Man Group.


----------



## OzzyC

Overture 1928 - Dream Theater


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Death - A Moment Of Clarity


----------



## Buzz762

Ayreon - The New Migrator


----------



## OzzyC

Sratovarius - 4th Reich 

liking it so far


----------



## garcia3441

_Hotwired_- The Soup Dragons


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype - Terminate Damnation


----------



## Mark. A

Thin Lizzy - Fight or Fall


----------



## Michael

Exaltation - Incarnated Perversion

http://www.myspace.com/exaltationband


----------



## distressed_romeo

Richie Kotzen: Get Up


----------



## Metal Ken

the new Ministry Album \m/


----------



## technomancer

Aghora - Formless

Jag Panzer - Decade of the Nail Spiked Bat


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Kyuss - Welcome To Sky Valley


----------



## garcia3441

_High Society_- Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Kotex

5-disc in my bedroom:

Black Sabbath~ Black Sabbath
Deftones~ Saturday night wrist
Unearth~ Strings of conscience
Coheed and Cambria~ The second stage turbine blade
Led Zeppelin~ Led Zeppelin III


----------



## garcia3441

_No name face_- Lifehouse


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - ANS (part 2)

20 minute songs using one instrument playing the same drone with different microtones the whole time ftw!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rainbow...the best of...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - Attack Of The Cenobites


----------



## garcia3441

_Hit Collection_- Eddy Grant


----------



## Ryan

Blood Red Throne - Mephitication


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Hits Vol. 1_- Korn


----------



## THE VILE

Blood Mountain - Mastodon


----------



## garcia3441

_Crossroads_- Bon Jovi


----------



## Spoongirl

Pushit - Tool

@[email protected]


----------



## JonezTownReunion

Hmmm, Fantomas Suspended Animation, AK1200 (in general), Botch, 
Ryou4Eighty6 (www.myspace.com/ryou4eighty6)


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Coil - The Last Amethyst Deceiver


----------



## Oguz286

The Drapery Falls - Opeth

*drool*


----------



## garcia3441

_Wishing like a mountain and thinking like the sea_- Poi Dog Pondering


----------



## playstopause

Tool / Undertow


----------



## Tordenguden

Im listening to Zyklon - An electric manner


----------



## garcia3441

_Give Up the Funk: The Best of_- Parliament


----------



## Seven

Steve Vai - Frank


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theater: Falling Into Infinity


----------



## Kotex

The Hollies~ Long cool woman in a black dress


----------



## Oguz286

Jean Baudin - Transcend


----------



## Kotex

Blue Oyster Cult~ Godzilla


----------



## Shawn

Dave Weiner - Shove The Sun Aside.


----------



## Nik

Just got done listening to "Scarsick" by Pain of Salvation 

I'm about to start listening to "Nothing" by Meshuggah.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The live version of Fates Warning's 'A Pleasant Shade of Grey'.


----------



## kmanick

Mercenary


----------



## DangerousTacos

Blur- Song 2


----------



## technomancer

Warrant - Dirty Rotten Filthy Stinking Rich


----------



## MatthewK

Daughters - Recorded Inside a Pyramid


----------



## Mark. A

Tiny Dancer - Elton John


----------



## MatthewK

The Berzerker - No One Wins


----------



## Shawn

Journey - Greatest Hits.


----------



## garcia3441

_Sparkle and Fade_- Everclear


----------



## Aghorasilat

Akercoke


----------



## Metal Ken

Windchimes Are Gay - Anal Cunt


----------



## distressed_romeo

Aghorasilat said:


> Akercoke



Awesome stuff!


Leatherwolf: Street Ready


----------



## Buzz762

Cold - Suffocate


----------



## garcia3441

_Sublime_- Sublime

_Q2K_- Queensryche

*Falling Down* is the only song that's worth a damn.


----------



## Kotex

Nirvana~ Half the man I used to be
Prize fighter inferno~ My brothers blood machine
Blue Oyster Cult~ Spectres


----------



## Aghorasilat

John Maclaughlin Trio

"Que Alegria"


----------



## garcia3441

_Feeding Frenzy_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Kotex

The Sword~ March of the lor


----------



## Naren

Today: Unearth - III: In The Eyes Of Fire
Yesterday: Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama
Wednesday: Soilwork - Figure Number Five



Kotex said:


> Nirvana~ Half the man I used to be



I think you mean "Creep" by Stone Temple Pilots (from their 1992 album, "Core"). I'm guessing you downloaded the song and it was mislabeled.

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/stonetemplepilots/creep.html

In fact, when I went to look up these lyrics, a bunch of lyrics came up labeled "Nirvana - Half The Man I Used To Be." And I said, "I'm pretty sure Nirvana never made a song with that title." So I checked the lyrics and they were exactly the same as the Stone Temple Pilots song, which meant: Mislabeling. The internet: the greatest source of misinformation out there.


----------



## Buzz762

STP - Plush.


----------



## Toshiro

Evergrey - In Search For Truth

Mark Of The Triangle =


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of_- Roy Buchanan


----------



## Gabe777

desertdweller said:


> yuck. When I met my girlfriend, I was so suprised by her musical tastes. She's a sweet, mild-mannered 20 something, and her favorite bands were Marilyn Manson and Cannibal Corpse. One redeeming quality, she did get me into NIN's first disc, so I have to give her that. She doesn't seem to mind when I put Anthrax or Megadeth on, but man she kills me if I put any progressive metal or euro stuff in. She hates the high-pitched singers that sing on key




ditto man my girl listens to dream theater and some prog underground bands. small world

NP=Dream theater - scenes from a memory
in car=Rush - moving pictures


----------



## Michael

The Embodied Core of Darkness - Bloodthorn


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mawdyson said:


> The Embodied Core of Darkness - Bloodthorn



Wow! I haven't heard that one in ages! I've got it on an old cassette from my tape-trading days!

Aghora, 'Formless', and Outworld, s/t


----------



## Shannon

The entire DLR-era Van Halen discography!


----------



## Buzz762

Ozzy - Stayin' Alive


----------



## garcia3441

_Injected_- Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Kotex

Led Zeppelin~ Zoso


----------



## garcia3441

_Flashback_- Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Borknagar - The Dawn Of The End


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Atheist - Mother Man


----------



## Ryan

Anata - A Problem Yet To Be Solved


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs from an American Movie Vol. One: Learning How to Smile_- Everclear


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Enslaved - Vetrarnótt


----------



## Blexican

Kalmah - Hades


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Ryan said:


> Anata - A Problem Yet To Be Solved



\m/ anata owns


----------



## DangerousTacos

Steve Vai- Bad Horsie


----------



## Ryan

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> \m/ anata owns



Indeed they do mang.


In Flames - Acouctic Medley [Black-Ash Inheritance]


----------



## garcia3441

_Facing Future_- Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## D-EJ915

LM.C - Oh My Juliet

<3333


----------



## the xkill X

Seigmen-Nihil


----------



## Metal Ken

At Dawn They Sleep - Slayer


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of_- The Allman Brothers


----------



## the xkill X

Celldweller-I believe you


----------



## garcia3441

_Promo Bia_- E.Q.O.


----------



## the xkill X

Rammstien-Mann Gegen Mann


----------



## garcia3441

_Bai Drecha Bo Bin_- La Perfecta


----------



## Alex-D33

SUN CAGED KILLER BANSHEE / BULB PERIPHERY/ FEAR FACTORY SOUL OF A NEW MACHINE KICKS F.....N ASSES ALL THE WAY TO THE( MOON ALICE )..LOL

hey guy's this is sort of of topic but what the hell ...what amplifier at one point you owned and was sort of cheapo lamo but had an ' awsom sound and you sold it just to find out you c'ant get that cool tone nomore and have a amp twice that price.....


----------



## garcia3441

_Home_- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Ryan

Blood Red Throne - Unleasing Hell


----------



## garcia3441

_Jackyl_- Jackyl

'I'm a redneck punk!'


----------



## the xkill X

Devil Driver-I Could Care Less


----------



## Kotex

Meshuggah~ Destroy Erase Imrpove


----------



## garcia3441

_The very good years_- Frank 'I'm the chairman of the fucking board' Sinatra


----------



## distressed_romeo

Various Emperor and Meshuggah tracks on my mp3 player.


----------



## kung_fu

stanley jordan - magic touch


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

just bought 3 albums in 2 days from iTunes, Somewhere in Time (maiden), Metal Fatigue (holdsworth), and Who's next (the who) and am currently rocking to metal fatigue


----------



## garcia3441

_The Hits 1&2_- Prince


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Changes


----------



## garcia3441

_The Headless Children_- W.A.S.P.

'Can you see the real me!'


----------



## technomancer

Cynic - Focus


----------



## Leon

Tundra Trash Radio
http://www.tundratrashradio.com/


----------



## Buzz762

Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go (Feat. Asher D)


----------



## D-EJ915

Demon Burger's "Puritanical Euphoric..."


----------



## Naren

Killswitch Engage - As Daylight Dies


----------



## garcia3441

_Dark Side of the Moon_- Pink Floyd


----------



## Shannon

Car Bomb - Centralia (Promo 2007)


----------



## Shannon

Change of pace now....

Scatterbrain - Here Comes Trouble


----------



## garcia3441

_Lust_- Lords of Acid


----------



## the xkill X

IAMX-Nightlife


----------



## garcia3441

_Thank You_- Duran Duran


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## Buzz762

Bob Seger - Beautiful Loser


----------



## Seedawakener

Camel - moonmadness.


----------



## garcia3441

_Ilovelaughterandtruth_- Bill Hicks


----------



## D-EJ915

Extol's "Undeceived"

this cd is so badass, it takes badass to a new level


----------



## Desecrated

Olivier messiaen - Turangalila Symphony


----------



## garcia3441

_And all That could have been_- Nine Inch Nails

_The Pictou Sessions_- Seven Nations


----------



## canuck brian

Veil of Maya - Cynic


----------



## Nik

Deadwing - Porcupine Tree


----------



## HotRodded7321

Slef Bias Resistor - Fear Factory.....all-time favorite song


----------



## DangerousTacos

Rusty Cooley- Under the Influence


----------



## Ryan

Decapitated - Winds of Creation


----------



## Buzz762

Harry Chapin - Cats in the Cradle

Such a sad song.


----------



## Adamh1331

A Perfect Circle - Gravity


----------



## HotRodded7321

I'm goin old-school with this one.....haha....Fear Factory - Martyr. OH YEAH!!!


----------



## OzzyC

the moor - opeth


----------



## D-EJ915

Firewind's "Forged by Fire" cd \m/


----------



## garcia3441

_Sexplosion_- My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## technomancer

Disturbed - The Sickness


----------



## Hellbound

I'm in a very "chilling" mood right now so I'm listening to "No Rain" by "Blind Melon". Damn a nice doobie goes perfect with this song. Ahhh it's so lovely


----------



## garcia3441

_March or Die_- Motorhead


----------



## DangerousTacos

Ra- Only One


----------



## MatthewK

Necrophagist - Onset of Putrefaction


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## garcia3441

The Crow soundtrack


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Ulver - Not Saved

This is one of my favorite Ulver tracks. :superduperfanboy:


----------



## garcia3441

_Lest we forget_- Marilyn Manson


----------



## DangerousTacos

Killswitch Engage- My Curse


----------



## Buzz762

Johnny Cash - Long Black Veil


----------



## Blexican

Arcturus - La Masquerade Infernale


----------



## HotRodded7321

Skrew - Gemini.....fuckin a...this band OWNS!


----------



## MatthewK

Dream Theater - Space Dye Vest
" - Raise The Knife (from Score)


----------



## kmanick

Love -Strapping Young lad.  

I don't know why but lately I've really been getting into these guys.
Devin cracks me up, but when He actually sings I really like his voice.
great freaking rhythm section ,their drummer is like a machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Along for the ride_- John Mayall & Friends


----------



## garcia3441

_Ultimate Madness_


----------



## garcia3441

_Jazz Masters 38_- Django Reinhardt


----------



## garcia3441

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## garcia3441

_You oughta know_- 1000 Mona Lisas


----------



## garcia3441

_En La Calle_- NG La Banda


----------



## garcia3441

_Buena Vista Social Club_


----------



## technomancer

Marty Firedman - Scenes


----------



## kung_fu

Giant - Gentle Giant

garcia's CD must be skipping


----------



## HotRodded7321

Spirits Rise - Vince Lupone.....Some of the best rhythms I've ever heard...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Morbid Angel - Cleansed In Pestilence (Blade Of Elohim)


----------



## garcia3441

_Super Mardi Gras_


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machinegun's "Made in Japan" album


----------



## garcia3441

kung_fu said:


> Giant - Gentle Giant
> 
> garcia's CD must be skipping



My ISP server kept screwing up.


_Saturday Morning Cartoons Greatest Hits_


----------



## Kotex

Lots and lots of Black Sabbath and Electric Wizard


----------



## the xkill X

aphex twin


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machinegun's "Made in USA" \m/

zero is the most badass riff ever, period...tekken II is good too...


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Morbid Angel - Inquisition (Burn With Me)

Jeez, everything I'm listening to sounds so _violent_ compared to everyone else.


----------



## Nick1

Bob Katsionis


----------



## garcia3441

_Still Cyco After all these years_- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Nick1

Opeth!


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machineguns' Barbe-Q Michael


----------



## Aghorasilat

Converge


----------



## D-EJ915

Tristwood, cuz they kick ass


----------



## garcia3441

_A Letter From Death Row_- Bret Michaels


----------



## Nick1

House of Lords


----------



## johnw

KWTF Internet Radio


----------



## Hellbound

"Chaosphere" from "Meshuggah".......listening to it all the way thru and I'm sure I'll be doing to for a while this music is blowing my mind away.....definately hits the nerve. 

Never listened to Meshuggah before now boy have I been missing out.


----------



## garcia3441

_Thunder Kiss_- White Zombie


----------



## JPMDan

right now I'm listening to Bulb's song Icarus Lives.


----------



## garcia3441

_Fairweather Johnson_- Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

YOB - The Illusion of Motion


----------



## technomancer

Marty Friedman - Introduction
Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

S.O.A.D - X


----------



## kmanick

SYL -the new Black


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Anathema - Sleepless


----------



## D-EJ915

CoF's thornography


----------



## distressed_romeo

Megadeth: Rust In Peace


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

OUTWORLD ond Rusty Cooley.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Emperor: In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Symphony X - The New Mythology

Hooray! Something that's not extreme metal for a change.


----------



## god_puppet

Trey Gunn - Untune the Sky &
Kayo Dot - Dowsing Anemone With Copper Tongues


----------



## AVH

COB - Are you dead yet?
Forbidden - Forbidden Evil 

I deem both


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani: Live In San Fransisco. Always great to listen to this double disc.


----------



## the xkill X

Stabbing westward-Darkest Days Cd


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Frank Zappa - The Gumbo Variations


----------



## DangerousTacos

Soilwork- Blind Eye Halo


----------



## the xkill X

Godhead- Just Like You


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Aeternus - Waiting For The Storms


----------



## garcia3441

_Mambo Sinuendo_- Ry Cooder & Manuel Galban


----------



## OzzyC

Ms Doppertunity - Bulb


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Gong - Zero The Hero And The Witch's Spell


----------



## Shaman

distressed_romeo said:


> Emperor: In the Nightside Eclipse



I was listening to that yesterday  

Today I have been listening ot Emperor's Anthems to the Welking at Dusk, and I just got the Scattered Ashes tab book + cd, which is awesome  

Emperor all the way!


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Celtic Frost - Obscured


----------



## DangerousTacos

Seemless- Something's Got to Give


----------



## Shannon

Rush - Different Stages Live


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Steve Hillage -Aftaglid


----------



## garcia3441

_When Pus comes to shove_- Platypus


----------



## the xkill X

Skinny Puppy-Mythmaker new cd get this ..total worth it!!!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Ocean - John Butler Trio


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Gong - The Isle Of Everywhere


----------



## garcia3441

_No Quarter_- Jimmy Page & Robert Plant


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

DT - The Mirror


----------



## DangerousTacos

In Flames- My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Anathema - Cerulean Twilight


----------



## garcia3441

_Jerusalem_- Steve Earle


----------



## Aghorasilat

Hendrix all along the watchtower!


----------



## Naren

Venom - Black Metal
Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Frank Zappa - The Adventures Of Greggery Peccary


----------



## Metal Ken

Deicide - Homage For Satan \m/


----------



## DangerousTacos

Scott Kroeker- Endless Road

I support ss.org music!


----------



## Shawn

INCANTATION - MORTAL THRONE OF NAZARENE


----------



## DangerousTacos

Killswitch Engage- Wasted Sacrifice


----------



## garcia3441

_10 from 6_- Bad Company


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani - Live In San Fransisco


----------



## D-EJ915

Schwarz Stein - Queen of Decadence


----------



## garcia3441

_The Hard Way_- Steve Earle & the Dukes


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

My Dying Bride - Under Your Wings And Into Your Arms

Haha, sounds like emo but it's not


----------



## Tombinator

Tubbs Mcgee said:


> My Dying Bride - Under Your Wings And Into Your Arms
> 
> Haha, sounds like emo but it's not



Atleast it wasn't Into Your Underarms by Winger Revisted.


----------



## Skeksis

Enslaved - Storre Enn Tid, Tyngre Enn Natt


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Machine Head - Spine


----------



## garcia3441

_Classic MTV: Class of 1983_


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within.


----------



## garcia3441

_A Lo Cubano_- Orishas


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Frank Zappa - While You Were Out


----------



## Kotex

Demons and Wizards~ Beneath the waves


My depressed music.


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Venus Isle


----------



## garcia3441

_Smoke This_- Lynch Mob


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Godgory - Inside My Head


----------



## Sebastian

FUCKING ASESINO !!!!


----------



## garcia3441

_Let's Face It_- The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## JPMDan

Dead Eyes See No Future - Arch Enemy


----------



## Enmesarra

Vital Remains - Infidel


----------



## garcia3441

_Common Thread: The songs of the Eagles_


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Suffocation 

-that and Pierced From Within.


----------



## garcia3441

_The Burnout Factor_- Billy the Kid


----------



## Buzz762

Harry Chapin - Taxi

Just picked up _Greatest Stories Live_

and there's not a single song on this CD that I do not love.


----------



## garcia3441

_Alive in an Ultra World_- Steve Vai


----------



## D-EJ915

Lamb of God - Ruin


----------



## playstopause

Prong / Rude awakening


----------



## garcia3441

_Come find yourself_- Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## canuck brian

Shawn said:


> Suffocation - Suffocation
> 
> -that and Pierced From Within.



I've got that pounding right now...the double bass on Bind, Torture, Kill is phenomenal.


----------



## garcia3441

_Rant in E-Minor_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Shawn

Brujeria 



canuck brian said:


> I've got that pounding right now...the double bass on Bind, Torture, Kill is phenomenal.


 I think i'll listen to that next.


----------



## Carrion

The whole album of Blessed are the Sick - Morbid Angel. Possibly one of the best death metal albums ever.


----------



## garcia3441

_How will the Wolf survive?_- Los Lobos


----------



## D-EJ915

L'arc~en~Ciel - [DUNE 10th anniversary version] Taste of Love


----------



## garcia3441

_Ready to Rumble_ soundtrack


----------



## audibleE

This is what's been rotating in my car for months now.

Nevermore - Godless Endevor
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality
Demon Hunter or IN FLAMES
Textures - Drawing Circles
Paul Gilbert - Get Out of My Yard
John5 - Song for Sanity


----------



## Metal Ken

Blood Ritual - Statement of Baalzebub


----------



## Drew

"This Pain" off Kamelot's "The Black Halo"


----------



## D-EJ915

7812. Meg & Dia - [Something Real #06] Rebecca


----------



## Buzz762

Seether - Never Leave


I've been angsty today.


----------



## garcia3441

_Perspective_- Jason Becker


----------



## Kotex

Gojira~ Backbone


----------



## D-EJ915

7936. Enslaved - [Return To Yggdrasill / Live In Bergen #09] The Crossing

yay I'm almost to 8000 songs in this playlist


----------



## garcia3441

_Together Alone_- Anouk


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Khan - Break The Chains


----------



## Enmesarra

Borknagar - Empiricism


----------



## Brett89

Morbid Angel

Gateways of Annhiliation.... the best metal album ever  


And the best death metal band...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Outworld: s/t


----------



## Blexican

Hate Eternal - I, Monarch


----------



## Shawn

Snow day today, im at home listening to a ton of stuff.

Flotsam and Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace
Incantation - Mortal Throne Of Nazarene
Suffocation - Effigy Of The Forgotten
Sevendust - Animosity
Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security
Ra- Duality

and more....





TheBlexican3 said:


> Hate Eternal - I, Monarch



Great disc. I've heard it a couple times and liked it alot, very brutal. I was planning on picking up a copy for myself last week too. I think I will this weekend.


----------



## eleven59

The three CDs I bought today:

Imogen Heap - Speak For Yourself
Meshuggah - Nothing (re-issue)
Garden State - soundtrack


----------



## garcia3441

_Het Ware Aardverhaal_- Def P


----------



## angryman

The new Porcupine Tree album - Fear of a blank planet.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

My Dying Bride - Vast Choirs


----------



## kung_fu

U.K. - U.K. "In the Dead of Night"


----------



## Shawn

The Dead Victor - Meconium

Faith No More - King For A Day....


----------



## garcia3441

_Crash and Burn_- Pat Travers


'Snortin' whiskey and drinkin' cocaine.'


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Blackwater Park - As One


----------



## garcia3441

_The Very Best Of_- Elvis Costello & the Attractions


----------



## D-EJ915

Günther - Tutti Frutti Summer Love


----------



## playstopause

Kmfdm / Angst


----------



## garcia3441

_Belafonte 89_- Harry Belafonte


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

By the Pain I see in Others - Opeth


----------



## D-EJ915

Kannivalism - Ritori


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Immortal - Blashyrkh (Mighty Ravendark)


----------



## RondoAllaTurca

The Day of Justice 

-All Shall Perish


----------



## D-EJ915

Children of Bodom - Downfall


(their best song, by far \m/)


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn


----------



## garcia3441

_Give me convenience OR give me death_- Dead Kennedys


----------



## D-EJ915

1066. Dir en grey - [Macabre #05] Hydra

NORMANS FTW!!!


----------



## garcia3441

_No stranger to shame_- Uncle Kracker


----------



## kung_fu

The Red Chord - Fused together in revolving doors


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Immortal - Cold Winds Of Funeral Dust


----------



## leatherface2

lots of dio


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Strap it on


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Paul Gilbert - I understand Completely


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - 300 Percent Density


----------



## Carrion

Incarnated Solvent Abuse - Carcass


----------



## Buzz762

Dry Kill Logic - Perfect Enemy


----------



## garcia3441

_Tubthumper_- Chumbawamba


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Nekropsi - Efsane


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Betty


----------



## ohio_eric

playstopause said:


> Helmet / Betty



That's a way underrarted CD.


----------



## garcia3441

_I feel alright_- Steve Earle


----------



## Creepy

The Haunted- The Dead Eye

eh, it's OK.


----------



## technomancer

Aghora - Formless


----------



## garcia3441

_We saw a bozo under the sea_- Zoot Horn Rollo


----------



## Shawn

Mike Martin - 2 of 5.


----------



## garcia3441

_Red Medicine_- Fugazi


----------



## kmanick

Arch Enemy "Dooms Day Machine"


----------



## zimbloth

kmanick said:


> Arch Enemy "Dooms Day Machine"


----------



## garcia3441

_Marquee Moon_- Television


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - 300 Percent Density.


----------



## KillMAH

I've been on a Grind and DeathGrind (whatever) binge...

Cephalic Carnage "Anomolies" and "Lucid Interval"
Decapitated "Nihility" - Those Polish kids are bad ass.


----------



## kung_fu

Beneath the Massacre - Mechanics of dysfunction  

saw them yesterday at the dungeon. Good stuff. The venu screwed them over big time, they were the last to play but didn't hit the stage till after midnight. by that time, most people had left. totally unacceptable, considering they were the big name on the bill.


----------



## garcia3441

_1_- the Beatles


----------



## D-EJ915

Nocturnal Rites - Shadowland \m/


----------



## garcia3441

_LoveLaughterAndTruth_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Michael

Demonic Staccto Erection - Belphegor


----------



## garcia3441

_Guitar Player Presents: Legends of Country Guitar Vol. 2_


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machineguns - TEKKEN II!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - COMA Imprint


----------



## Vince

Marty Friedman - Loudspeaker.

Great fucking album!


----------



## Aaron

modest mouse-good news for people who love bad news
my favorite drinking album


----------



## Buzz762

DJ Tiesto - Adagio For Strings


----------



## garcia3441

_99 Live_- Gilby Clarke


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fearless


----------



## Shawn

I listened to alot of stuff today~

ZZ Top One Foot In The Blues
Eric Johnson - Venus Isle
Morbid Angel - Blessed Are The Sick
Candiria - What Doesn't Kill You
Despised Icon - Healing Process
Crossfade - Crossfade
Cancer - To The Gory End
Suffocation - Suffocation


----------



## Kotex

Amon Amarth~ With Oden on our side


----------



## garcia3441

_Monster Surf_- Gary Hoey


----------



## settite

Rotting Christ - Theogonia
Everon - Paradoxes
Daylight Dies - Dismantling Devotion
Ebony Ark - Decoder


----------



## rummy

Cars - just what i needed


----------



## garcia3441

_Live in front of a bunch of dickheads_- Pinkard & Bowden


----------



## Gilbucci

Necrophagist - Seven


----------



## D-EJ915

The Agony Scene - The Darkest Red


----------



## garcia3441

_Liz Phair_- Liz Phair


----------



## kung_fu

Just grabbed these pretties on vinyl

Allan Holdsworth - Secrets
Allan Holdsworth - Sand


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Let the Knife Do the Talking


----------



## Naren

Mors Principium Est - Liberation = Termination
Children Of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress/Symmetric In Design
Unearth - III: In The Eyes Of Fire


----------



## garcia3441

_Whitey Ford sings the blues_- Everlast


----------



## guitarplayerone

Outworld- Outworld
Hate Eternal- I Monarch
Carpathian Forest- Defending the Throne of Evil
Sonata Arctica- Winterheart's Guild
Symphony- X- Twilight In Olympus


----------



## technomancer

Joe Satriani - Super Colossal


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machineguns - Sexy Hero Revolution


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

TOOL: 10,000 DAYS
BULB, ALL THE DOWNLOADS.


----------



## garcia3441

_Is This it?_- The Strokes


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

No one knows - Q.O.T.S.A


----------



## sakeido

Colony of Birchmen - Mastodon


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Aftertaste


----------



## OzzyC

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> BULB, ALL THE DOWNLOADS.



+1


----------



## Kotex

Death~ Symbolic


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Suffocation


----------



## Michael

Anata - Disobedience Pays


----------



## garcia3441

_13 Above the Night_- My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Borknagar - To Mount And Rove


----------



## rummy

Pearl Jam - Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town


----------



## Michael

Michael Jackson - Beat It


----------



## D-EJ915

Nocturnal Rites - Shadowland


----------



## garcia3441

_Stranger Than Fiction_- Bad Religion


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - Departing Words

Listening to it on their myspace, I can't wait for the new album to come out. Just 20 days now!


----------



## technomancer

Necrophagist - Onset of Putrefaction


----------



## garcia3441

_Ratt & Roll 8191_- Ratt


----------



## Michael

Ravenna Strigoi Mortii - Dark Funeral


----------



## playstopause

Anthrax / Spreading the disease


----------



## DSS3




----------



## Michael

playstopause said:


> Anthrax / Spreading the disease



I was just listening to that album! 

Now listening to Dream Theater - The Mirror.


----------



## garcia3441

_The Sinister Urge_- Rob Zombie


----------



## Shawn

Cancer - To The Gory End.


----------



## garcia3441

_Gunbunnies_- the Gunbunnies


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Suffocation - Infecting The Crypts

First time I've heard this band.


----------



## D-EJ915

anberlin's new cd "Cities" which is awesome


----------



## garcia3441

_Strictly Commercial_- Frank Zappa


----------



## technomancer

Paul Gilbert - Get Out of My Yard

damn this album is awesome...


----------



## Seedawakener

Camel - Moonmadness.


----------



## technomancer

Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell

in honor of the tour date announcement


----------



## Seedawakener

I havent whored much in this thread so I thought it was time.

Dream theater - Pull me under (a great start for a great album)


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Reverend Bizarre - Burn In Hell!


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - The Inner Circle


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

BULB


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of Poison: 20 years of rock_- Poison


----------



## Gilbucci

Fear My Thoughts - Blankness


----------



## garcia3441

_Voyeurs_- Two


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - SS-3


----------



## XEN

Future Breed Machine from the Nothing reissue DVD. Damn badass live performance.

After that I'm back to Periphery.


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

ZERO HOUR'S "SPECS OF PICTURES BURNT BEYOND" sorry but this is blowing my mind out. bought this and DIVISION'S "TRINITY" from iTunes and they're excellent.          

sorry but i love these smileys!!


----------



## Michael

Anata - Built on Sand


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Dead Skin Mask


----------



## playstopause

Sevendust / Alpha


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Dismember - Override Of The Overture

Br00tal.


----------



## god_puppet

Pelican - The Fire in our Throats will Beckon the Thaw
Russian Circles - Enter


----------



## garcia3441

_Home_- Dixie Chicks


----------



## LarksTongues

Robert Fripp- Breathless


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs from an American movie, Vol. one: Learning how to smile_- Everclear


----------



## sakeido

The Heaviest Matter of the Universe - Gojira 

FUCK these guys ROCK


----------



## Michael

Opeth - The Leper Affinity


----------



## playstopause

Arcade Fire / Neon bible.


----------



## garcia3441

_Injected_- Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Adamh1331

Alice in Chains - Dirt


----------



## Ryan

Arsis - A Diamond for Disease


----------



## Buzz762

Amos Lee - Colors


----------



## Michael

I've just been listening to some Arsis (thanks for hookin' me up Ryan! ). They're fucking awesome!


----------



## playstopause

ACDC / High Voltage


----------



## Metal Ken

History Channel


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Planet Caravan


----------



## NegaTiveXero

The lovely and terrible sounds of the Music Department at Northern Kentucky University.


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Becoming


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of_- Thin Lizzy


----------



## Michael

Racer X - Moonage Daydream


----------



## Naren

Dream Theater - Awake

I decided to check these guys out since I've always liked their music but never liked the vocals. The vocals actually don't bother me that much (except on a few songs where I start to cringe). I can't say I really like the vocals, but the music completely makes up for it, sometimes making the vocals almost seem cool (but not quite).


----------



## Shannon

TONS of Dream Theater here as well, but now I'm taking a break to check out YOB's "The Unreal Never Lived." Badass disc!


----------



## garcia3441

_Compact Disc_- Public Image LTD.


----------



## Gilbucci

Necrophagist - Fermented Offal Discharge


----------



## Michael

Extol - Undeceived


----------



## Shannon

IOMMI - S/T

Awesome disc! Lots of slow doomy riffage.


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - The Antichrist


----------



## kung_fu

Miles Davis - In a silent way/it's about that time


----------



## Carrion

Vital Remains - Icons of Evil


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype - No Fall Too Far


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Blood Hunger Doctrine


----------



## garcia3441

The Monkees Anthology


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Attack!


----------



## garcia3441

_Time's Up_- Living Colour


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - Innocence Faded


----------



## garcia3441

_Mambo Sinuendo_- Ry Cooder & Manuel Galban


----------



## Nick1

Frank Gambale


----------



## Sebastian

SLAYER - Disciple


----------



## Michael

Anata - Those Who Lick the Wounds of Christ


----------



## Tombinator

Bazooka - Perfectly Square


----------



## Tombinator

Rudiments - Bitch Bitch Bitch


----------



## Snake Doctor

Vital Remains - Reborn the Upheaval of Nihility


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Old


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - 540,000 Degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Michael

Scott Kreoker - Fata Morgana


----------



## Ryan

Arsis - A Diamond for Disease


----------



## Shawn

Sevendust's new one "Alpha" , some Between The Buried And Me, some Papa Roach (my friend wanted me to check it out, not bad, i've always kinda liked these guys ) and finally, some Malevolent Creation!


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

Broken - Sonata Arctica


----------



## kung_fu

Herbie Hancock/Headhunters - Watermelon man


----------



## Buzz762

Finntroll - Trollhammaren


----------



## DelfinoPie

Just got back to Stafford and Eric Johnson's "Tones" album arrived in the post while I was away  

So...

Eric Johnson - "Tones"


----------



## Seedawakener

Cynic - Focus. This shit really rules! I love it.


----------



## Buzz762

Louis Armstrong - A Kiss to Build a Dream On


----------



## garcia3441

_Risk_- Megadeth


----------



## playstopause

Skid Row / Slave to the grind


----------



## garcia3441

_Dragontown_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Unspeakable


----------



## Ryan

Necrophagist - Foul Body Autopsy


----------



## D-EJ915

anberlin - Hello Alone


----------



## Michael

Anata - I Would Dream of Blood


----------



## Alex-D33

SIX FEET UNDER

NANA MOUSKOURI

STEVE VAI Passion & w.... the complete CD

JASON BECKER OPUS POCUS & AIR


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Thane to the Throne


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs from an American Movie, Vol. 2: Good Time For a Bad Attitude_- Everclear


----------



## Alex-D33

IRON MAIDEN ( POWER SLAVE)
JOE SATRIANI (SURFING WITH THE ALIEN)
EXODUS (TOXIC WALTS & LUNATIC PARAIDE) 
BOLT THROWER CENOTAPH.


----------



## Jon

tee hee


----------



## Sebastian

SLAYER - Expendable Youth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eric Johnson: Venus Isle


----------



## Michael

And Oceans - Som Oppna Bocker


----------



## Kotex

Jimi Hendrix~ Voodoo chile


----------



## Snake Doctor

Suffocation - Translucent Patterns Of Delirium

SHUT UP! SHUT UP! YOOUUU!


----------



## Michael

http://www.myspace.com/melancholyband 

These guys just added me on myspace, so I'm listening to 'em. They're quite alright.


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Mechanized Warfare


----------



## NegaTiveXero

A bunch of idiots outside the door of my office hitting a practice drum pad and singing falsetto.

Some music majors are so retarded.

Other than that, I have DT- ACOS playing at a low volume on my desk.


----------



## technomancer

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Jesus Fall


----------



## maliciousteve

Necrophagist - The Stillborn One, trying to play along to it.


----------



## Mark. A

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse

Insane song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8bUs0eqHYY


----------



## Michael

^ Fuck yes! 

NP: Evergrey - End Of Your Days


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Suffocation


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Dreamspace Lucidity


----------



## distressed_romeo

My personal 'best of...' Nightwish.


----------



## garcia3441

_You oughta know_- 1000 Mona Lisas


----------



## kmanick

Arch enemy - Lament Of A Mortal Soul


----------



## garcia3441

_Justus_- the Monkees

Just to prove my non-metalness.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chastisement - Soul Evasion

7-string death metal ftw


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Angelina: Chthonian Earth: Her Face Forms Worms


----------



## D-EJ915

2748. Rob Zombie - [The Sinister Urge #10] Scum of the Earth


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Esprit de Corps


----------



## D-EJ915

2326. Moi Dix Mois - [Dix Infernal #03] Front Et Baiser

oh yeah, harpsichord rock


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Going Through The Motions


----------



## Leon

type_o_negative-bloody_kisses-13-blood__fire.mp3


----------



## zimbloth

Leon said:


> type_o_negative-bloody_kisses-13-blood__fire.mp3





Their new album is amazing, really grows on you.


----------



## Michael

Carcass - Carnal Forge


----------



## Leon

zimbloth said:


> Their new album is amazing, really grows on you.



i look forward to checking it out, definitely


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - We Will Never Die


----------



## Shawn

Malevolent Creation - Conquering South America

Exodus - Pleasures Of The Flesh


----------



## RonGriff

some Evanescence. :


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Subtle Manipulation


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- the Band


----------



## Shannon

Tomahawk - S/T & Mit Gas
^ Mike Patton fanatics will love this.


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - The Desolation of Ares


----------



## garcia3441

_Short Bus_- Filter


----------



## Snake Doctor

Mawdyson said:


> Be'lakor - The Desolation of Ares



You didn't perchance happen to be at their gig last night? The ep really turned out great huh, they couldn't have done a better job.

Belakor - Tre'Aste


----------



## skinhead

Bulb - Insomnia 

Love the 3:31 section +


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Diaboli Virtus in Lumbar Est


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Cynic- How could I


----------



## Snake Doctor

Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## Kotex

Pink Floyd~ Wish you were here and Animals


----------



## Adamh1331

Some Tenacious D haha


----------



## playstopause

Arcade Fire / Neon bible


----------



## Mark. A

Camel - Summer Lightning


----------



## garcia3441

_El Baile Del Buey Cansao_- Los Van Van


----------



## kung_fu

cryptopsy - crown of horns (none so vile)


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Two Thousand Years


----------



## Shawn

Malevolent Creation - Conquering South America.


----------



## Snake Doctor

Zyklon - In Hindsight


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Steel Toe Abortion


----------



## Gilbucci

Under The Influence - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Angelina: Chthonian Earth: Her Face Forms Worms


----------



## garcia3441

_Rant in E-Minor_- Bill Hicks


----------



## the xkill X

black light burns-4 walls


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Suffocation - Brood of Hatred


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / In the meantime


----------



## Snake Doctor

Beyond Mortal Dreams - The Demon and the Tree of the Dead


----------



## garcia3441

_Putumayo's Arabic Groove_


----------



## Volsung

Lycia: The Dust Settles Part 1

Earlier it was:

Fear Factory: Supernova (the new remix)


----------



## Naren

Over the last week:

Children Of Bodom - Stockholm Knockout Live
Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons (cool song )
Testament - The Legacy
AFI - Black Sails In The Sunset
Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design
Soilwork - Figure Number 5


----------



## Shawn

Malevolent Creation - Conquering South America
Suffocation - Suffocation


----------



## Carrion

Stigmata - Arch Enemy in honour of Chris rejoining the band.


----------



## D-EJ915

008. Chastisement - [Alleviation of pain (2004) #01] Another pace
009. Chastisement - [Alleviation of pain (2004) #02] Destructutorial

7 string death metal ftw~nya!

http://www.chastisement.com/soundclips.php


----------



## garcia3441

_Devil without a cause_- Kid Rock

_The Cate Brothers Band_- The Cate Brothers


----------



## -K4G-

sikth - peep show/summer rain/flogging the horses
the human abstract - vela/nocturne


----------



## Snake Doctor

Decapitated - Blessed


----------



## Michael

Death - Pull The Plug


----------



## Snake Doctor

Decapitated - Three-Dimensional Defect


----------



## D-EJ915

Killswitch Engage - Set this world ablaze

this dvd rules...


----------



## skinhead

Waking The Cadaver - Chased Through The Woods By A Rapist


----------



## Michael

Deicide - Carnage in the Temple of the Damned


----------



## Metal Ken

...jaws was never my scene and i don't like star wars.


----------



## Michael

Emperor - An Elegy of Icaros


----------



## god_puppet

Opeth - Ghost Reveries


----------



## Michael

Epica - Seif Al Din


----------



## Alex-D33

Js BACH INVENTION NUMBER 8 IN F MAJOR ...NICE TUNE )


----------



## Kotex

Niks song


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - Behold Judas


----------



## Snake Doctor

^ That album really is the pinnacle of awesome

Nile - The Burning Pits of the Duat


----------



## Michael

Indeed. 

NP: Death - Flesh and The Power It Holds


----------



## playstopause

Hendrix / Electric ladyland


----------



## Metal Ken

Annihilator - Schizo Deluxe


----------



## 7slinger

people complain I'm at work


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Curse You All Men


----------



## Ryan

Origin - Perversion of Hate


----------



## garcia3441

_Me and my guitar_- Tony Rice


----------



## Naren

Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama
Death - Crystal Mountain
Carcass - No Love Lost



7slinger said:


> people complain I'm at work



I _love_ that song. "I'm at work" is one of my favorite bands ever.


----------



## Snake Doctor

Belphegor - Hell's Ambassador


----------



## Tombinator

Aborted - Slaughter & Apparatus: A Limited Overture


----------



## Michael

Emperor - The Source of Icon E

I bought _IX Equilibrium_ today and have been administering it ever since I got home.


----------



## Korbain

currently, tool - lateralus. I've been addicted to this album again for over a week now lol. It never gets old or shit


----------



## Tombinator

Korbain said:


> currently, tool - lateralus. I've been addicted to this album again for over a week now lol. It never gets old or shit



Dude, I had mine for a week. Slapped it in the stereo while I was washing dishes, forgot about, and now I can't find it since someone switched it out for the Bee Gees. Gah!


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Nightmare


----------



## technomancer

Jag Panzer - Mechanized Warfare
White Lion - Pride
Zero Hour - The Towers of Avarice


----------



## Ryan

Decapitated - Day 69


----------



## D-EJ915

1305. Evergrey - [Monday morning apocalypse #05] The curtain fall

these guys are pretty decent


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Harmless Wishes


----------



## technomancer

Live - Throwing Copper


----------



## AngelVivaldi

*All That Remains*- Fall of Idols. Fantastic guitar work and solos on this record. Highly recommended!

...and as always my favortie artist of all time *Kaki King*.


----------



## D-EJ915

1785. Iniquity - [Grime #09] Poets Of The Trench

way better than evergrey \m/


----------



## Grom

Bulb - the Focus Hour. I can't believe how catchy and twisted this song is.


----------



## Ryan

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## playstopause

KMFDM / Nihil


----------



## Snake Doctor

Dream Theater - Erotomania


----------



## -K4G-

vehemence-fantasy from pain


----------



## Tombinator

Converge - No Heroes


----------



## technomancer

Machine Head - Through the Ashes of Empires


----------



## playstopause

G3 / live in Denver


----------



## technomancer

Machine Head - The Blackening


----------



## Tim C

Year of Desolation..Self Titled.
Strapping Young Lad...The New Black
Beneath the Massacre...
Deicide...Stench of Redemption.
Dying Fetus...New Record.


----------



## Tim C

Year of Desolation..Self Titled.
Strapping Young Lad...The New Black
Beneath the Massacre...
Deicide...Stench of Redemption.
Dying Fetus...New Record.


----------



## Snake Doctor

Bloodbath - Cancer Of The Soul


----------



## garcia3441

_Copperhead Road_- Steve Earle


----------



## playstopause

Djangology / Django Reinhardt


----------



## Toshiro

Sun Caged - Artemisia

Yup, gotta buy this ASAP.  Dream Theater who?


----------



## Skeksis

^ I just got that album last night. Is it any good? Their ST was alright, I was definitely expecting more though.

Moonsorrow - Jotunheim


----------



## Toshiro

Skeksis said:


> ^ I just got that album last night. Is it any good? Their ST was alright, I was definitely expecting more though.
> 
> Moonsorrow - Jotunheim



I love it, but then I loved the ST too.  Over half the songs are 7 minutes or longer.


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Greatest Hits
The Police - Synchronicity


----------



## distressed_romeo

Symphony X: The Odyssey


----------



## Shannon

Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli (advanced copy)


----------



## B Lopez

Skid Row - Slave to the Grind


----------



## distressed_romeo

Symphony X: V


----------



## -K4G-

mastodon - blood mountain


----------



## Shawn

Anthrax - Among The Living


----------



## Snake Doctor

Karl Sanders - Luring the Doom Serpent


----------



## Brett89

Kill me If I this is wrong, but I like this 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aXx3qb4H0po

Massive Attack : Butterfly Caught

I don't like electrinc music but this has a good mood... if I use the right word


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine

both are always a great listen.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Porcupine Tree - Collapse The Light Into Earth

WOW I haven't been here forever. Sorry guys.


----------



## Tzoni

Edguy - Mysteria


----------



## distressed_romeo

Django Reinhardt


----------



## Eric

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska - Selkies: The Endless Obsession... super brutal at first but listen to it through...


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nevermore - The Heart Collector


----------



## Carrion

The whole Cryptopsy discog.


----------



## Gilbucci

Jag Panzer - Starlight's Fury


----------



## garcia3441

_3 Days Grace_- 3 Days Grace


----------



## Snake Doctor

Carrion said:


> The whole Cryptopsy discog.



Give this man a medal.


----------



## angusyoungwanabe

Joe Satriani - Time Machine - Crazy


----------



## Buzz762

Brad Paisley - Little Moments (Stripped version)


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn

Kings X - Greatest Hits


----------



## Shannon

Ahhhh, yeah!

LED ZEPPELIN - II


----------



## technomancer

Shannon said:


> Ahhhh, yeah!
> 
> LED ZEPPELIN - II



You're my hero


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Back for the attack


----------



## Vegetta

Tristania Illuminations


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nile - User-Maat-Re


----------



## Blexican

Devin Townsend - All his shit


----------



## Shannon

technomancer said:


> You're my hero



And now for a total change of pace....

Beastie Boys - Check Your Head
It's one of the funkiest albums ever. From start to finish, it's nothing but gold! Great "fuckin'" music.


----------



## Korbain

Alot of alice in chains and nirvana lately and tonight


----------



## playstopause

Shannon said:


> And now for a total change of pace....
> 
> Beastie Boys - Check Your Head
> It's one of the funkiest albums ever. From start to finish, it's nothing but gold! Great "fuckin'" music.



This album is just f*ckin great.
Some really "dirty" tracks in there... 

And the all-mighty classic "So watcha want"!


----------



## Adamh1331

Mad Season - Im above 

and the sound of some beer bottles


----------



## playstopause

Black Light Burn / on their myspace...

I'm trying to figure out if i like them or not ...


----------



## Snake Doctor

Dying Fetus - Homicidal Retribution


----------



## garcia3441

_Hot & Nasty_- Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## distressed_romeo

Al DiMeola: Elegant Gypsy


----------



## Tzoni

Bulb's Füf


----------



## Gilbucci

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Shawn

In my 6-disc in my car~

Slot 1 - Eric Johnson - Ah Via Musicom (been in there since last summer, never took it out when I stored the car this winter. )
Slot 2 - Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine (same as above )
Slot 3 - Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet (same as above )
Slot 4 - Kings X - Greatest Hits. 
Slot 5 - Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn
Slot 6 - Malevolent Creation - Stillborn

I'll change it up a bit this summer. I plan on buying alot of music.


----------



## garcia3441

_Long Cold Winter_- Cinderella


----------



## Tzoni

Morbid Angel's Day Of Suffering


----------



## Snake Doctor

Decapitated - The Negation


----------



## YYZ2112

Maiden - A Matter of Life and Death

And now for a little Maiden rant:

I just picked this up last month and maybe I've just grown tired of Maiden, but this album at times is just so boring and stale. Would it kill them to venture out into some new areas for a change. Mind you I was a huge fan growing up and I know they've always had the same "sound", but for the love of god, how many songs can revolve around E,C, and D. 
Just when I thought the band was breaking some new ground Adrien left the band and the decade plus of crappy Maiden followed which left me no choice to stop buying new albums from my once loved band. 
Now with Adrein back now for some time now I was hoping that maybe he would push the band into some new directions.... Well so much for that.


----------



## Bartok

Def Harmonic- Embrace. I reckon these guys are making some of the most interesting rap/hiphop around atm. Great for a sunny day. Has a great Bob Dylan hiphop cover too.


----------



## Ryan

Disgorge - Consume the Forsaken


----------



## garcia3441

_Hit Collection_- Eddy Grant


----------



## Karl Hungus

Gackt


----------



## Kotex

ELECTRIC MUTHA' FUCKIN' WIZARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

Machine Head - Slanderous

best song on this cd


----------



## D-EJ915

actually I think Halo might be the best

and geez all these songs are long as hell


----------



## garcia3441

_Hot Stuff: The Greatest Hits_- The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## shadowgenesis

Modest Mouse - We Were Dead Before the Ship Even Sank  

oh.
right.


----------



## garcia3441

_Banana Wind_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## distressed_romeo

1349: Hellfire


----------



## B Lopez

Devin Townsend - Ziltoid The Omniscient

Let me tell ya, this album rules so far (Im about 4 songs in).


----------



## Bartok

Tool: 10000 days. This has grown from being a goodun to probably my fav thing they've done. It's good fun to improvise over too


----------



## Seedawakener

Dream theater - Metropolis pt. 1 (from the score DVD)


----------



## Kotex

Thieves and Liars~ The New Begining.


----------



## Buzz762

Kamelot - The Mourning After


----------



## Gilbucci

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name


----------



## Toshiro

Dragonland - Astronomy
Nightrage - A New Disease Is Born


----------



## playstopause

Django Reinhardt / Nuages


----------



## Adamh1331

Godsmack - Awake


----------



## Seedawakener

Yasunori Mitsuda - Wind Scene


----------



## fathead

The Number Twelve Looks Like You - Put on Your Rosy Red Glasses


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn


----------



## god_puppet

Peter Gabriel - Up


----------



## Gilbucci

Jason Becker - Altitudes


----------



## Nik

Porcupine Tree - Anesthize


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Gilbucci said:


> Jason Becker - Altitudes



 awesome song!


Im listening to Freebird atm


----------



## Bartok

Just finished Blood Mountain. So fucking good.

Following on with The Electric Masada at the mountains of madness. Anyone with any interest in any kind of improv should check this out, I've had it about a year now and it hasn't left the by the CD player stack once. Possibly the maddest thing I've listened to and I have some pretty mad stuff  Buy it! And Love It!


----------



## distressed_romeo

John McLaughlin: Industrial Zen


----------



## technomancer

Dweezil Zappa - My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mamma


----------



## Gilbucci

Perpetual Burn -Jason Becker


----------



## ManBeast

Prior Meshuggah - Nothing (orig)
Now...Bulb - Oxisus


----------



## Snake Doctor

Death - Story to Tell


----------



## technomancer

Warrant - Cherry Pie 
Skid Row - Slave to the Grind


----------



## technomancer

Skid Row - Skid Row
White Lion - Pride

Yup, it's hair metal time


----------



## eleven59

NIN - Year Zero
Porcupine Tree - In Absentia


----------



## technomancer

Racer X - Street Lethal


----------



## Bartok

K-Space: Going Up. I'd forgotten I had this. I now retract my previous statement that The Electric Masada is the maddest thing I own because this is. Probably the freest music I've ever heard- unless you've heard them it's unlikely you've ever heard anything like it, I know I hadn't.


----------



## Shawn

Malevolent Creation - Stillborn

Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet


----------



## Volsung

Lycia-Pray


----------



## jaymz_wylde

I've been listening to Machine head-The Blackening (halo it rocks)
and a lot of fear factory.
In the carantera,fear factory,machine head,and Satch.
I just ordered Vince's CD can't wait to get it,Ive liked what I've heard.


----------



## Snake Doctor

Disincarnate - Stench of Paradise Burning


----------



## Ishan

Meshuggah - Nothing
Meshuggah - DEI
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Korn - See You On The Other Side
Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects
Tool - Aenemia
Gorguts - Obscura


----------



## Gilbucci

Steve Vai - Touching Tongues


----------



## eleven59

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## technomancer

Ratt - Out of the Cellar
Winger - IV
Cinderella - Night Songs


----------



## Michael

Opeth - The Drapery Falls


----------



## Snake Doctor

Cannibal Corpse - Pounded Into Dust


----------



## Michael

The Pursuit Of Vikings - Amon Amarth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Neilsen/Goodman Project: Tap-dance on a Cloud

Hess: Opus 2


----------



## D-EJ915

Back-on - &#12498;&#12459;&#12522;&#12469;&#12473;&#12507;&#12454;

I forgot what that is romanized, but it's a decent song.


----------



## Tombinator

Ihsahn - The Adversary


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Condemned to Agony


----------



## jufob

My wife talking on the phone in some other room..at low volume it's soothing and makes me feel at home.


----------



## Michael

Children of Bodom - Are You Dead yet?


----------



## garcia3441

_Meet me in Margaritaville_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Snake Doctor

Decapitated - The Negation


----------



## Michael

Extol - Undeceived


----------



## eleven59

Black Light Burns - Cruel Melody


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - A Soul Divided


----------



## garcia3441

_Live in Hawaii_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hess: Opus 2
Mike Campese: Full Circle


----------



## Kotex

Fire Deuce~ Keep it Steel


----------



## Tombinator

Sodom - Persecution Mania


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Into the Infinity of Thoughts


----------



## Toshiro

Kamelot - Ghost Opera 
Iced Earth - Ten Thousand Strong 

The re-do of the "Something Wicked Trilogy" sucks ass, IMO. Schafer just couldn't leave the riffs alone, and Ripper's voice doesn't work for the fast stuff. I will say his tone is way better than other recent discs(new D&W, TGBurden), and the new track isn't bad per-se, just doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## JPMDan

Dir En Grey - Red... [em]


----------



## Michael

Children Of Bodom - Living Dead Beat


----------



## Zepp88

Katatonia - Brave Murder Day/Discouraged Ones
Opeth - Still Life
Nevermore - Politics of Ecstacy/Enemies Of Reality
In Flames - Reroute To Remain

Lately...


----------



## Ror3h

Ziltoid the Omniscient!


----------



## the.godfather

Extreme - Warheads


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine
Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - Learning To Live


----------



## oompa

syl - you suck


----------



## Ivan

periphery - icarus lives

this song kicks so much ass...


----------



## kmanick

Tony Macalpine - chromaticity


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - The Alchemist


----------



## D-EJ915

Vital Remains - Icons of Evil


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Benighted


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver - Nothing's Wrong


----------



## Snake Doctor

Akercocke - Summon The Antichrist


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Diaboli Virtus in Lumbar Est


----------



## Gilbucci

Outworld - Prelude To Madness


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Beyond the Great Vast Forest


----------



## Luvuvibanez

Mostly rain hitting the roof, but theres a little Chevelle-Vena Sera mixed in there.


----------



## Tombinator

Angel Corpse - The Inexorable


----------



## Michael

I've been listening to Outworld's album all afternoon. My copy came today, it's awesome!


----------



## Snake Doctor

Megadeth - A Tout le Monde


----------



## Martin_777

Dream Theater - Constant Motion (3rd time in a row)

The opwning riffs are amazing. Singing style reminds me of Mr Hetfield.


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - You're No Different


----------



## Drew

Chroma Key - Dead Air for Radios


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

Dark Tranquility - The Lesser Faith


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Riders


----------



## garcia3441

_Acoustic Live_- Everclear


----------



## Snake Doctor

Akercocke - Axiom


----------



## D-EJ915

Dimmu Borgir - The Invaluable Darkness


----------



## Tombinator

Unmerciful - Unmercifully Beaten


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Frantic Disembowelment


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Greatest Hits.


----------



## Martin_777

Shawn said:


> King's X - Greatest Hits.



 Good choice!

Spock's Beard - Octane


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Demonic Staccto Erection


----------



## technomancer

Guns N' Roses - Appetite for Destruction


----------



## Shaman

Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## Michael

Outworld - War Cry


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Terrordrome


----------



## Hellraizer

Glass Casket- Desperate Man's Diaries


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Reincarnation


----------



## sakeido

In Sorte Diaboli - Dimmu Borgir 

Goin to see them on Monday and I am not the biggest fan but I figure I should get familiar with them at least.


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fearless


----------



## SevenDeadly

Satriani-engines of creation; it's almost bed time. Lets see, one...4...7...8...beers.... yup, bed time.......
OH KNOW!!!! 

Frizzle Fry just came up on random, the party started again.


----------



## garcia3441

_The Monkees Anthology_


----------



## garcia3441

_Pisces, Aquarius, Capricorn & Jones LTD_- The Monkees


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Wicked


----------



## garcia3441

_A Pirates Treasure: 20 Gems_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## technomancer

Rush - Snakes & Arrows


----------



## DelfinoPie

My Motley Crue playlist


----------



## garcia3441

_Land of Dreams_- Randy Newman


----------



## playstopause

DelfinoPie said:


> My Motley Crue playlist



Old school Crue ftw!


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of the Original Fleetwood Mac_- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Tombinator

Naked City - Black Box


----------



## god_puppet

Rage Against the Machine - Battle of Los Angeles


----------



## Martin_777

Dream Theater - The Dark Side Of The Moon (Cover Series)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Death: Individual Thought Patterns


----------



## technomancer

Shane Gibson - Mr. Stork


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - Northern Sky


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Valkyries Ride


----------



## Ror3h

Fredrik Thordendal - Sol Niger Within


----------



## Snake Doctor

Megadeth - Washington is Next!


----------



## Michael

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## distressed_romeo

Adagio: Underworld
Some Klaha-era Malice Mizer singles


----------



## Gilbucci

Outworld - City Of The Dead


----------



## Snake Doctor

Hate Eternal - Two Demons


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul


----------



## D-EJ915

Crimson Moonlight - Intimations Of Everlasting Constancy


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - The Nephilm Rising


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theater: Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Stillborn


----------



## D-EJ915

Cannibal Corpse - Decency Defied


DECENCY DEFIIIIEEEEDDD


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vanished


----------



## Bartok

The Boo Radleys: Giant Steps. Such a criminally under-rated band. If you're going to release an album titled Giant Steps, you have to be good (or completely naive ) . And they are (were), fucking good in fact.


----------



## Sebastian

SLAYER - Fictional Reality


----------



## Bound

Mastodon ~ Megalodon


----------



## playstopause

Motley Crue / Shout at the devil


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Augury - Skyless

saw them friday night with Unexpect btw  great gig as usual


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - We Bleed


----------



## garcia3441

_Diablo Al Infierno; Cuba Classics 3: New Directions in Cuban Music_


----------



## Michael

Decapitated - Way To Salvation


----------



## Martin_777

Deep Purple - 30: The Best Of Deep Purple

Awesome Best Of! Buy it!


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Bastards of a Lying Breed


----------



## distressed_romeo

Malice Mizer: Gardenia


----------



## Moro

Testament: True Believer


----------



## Sebastian

SLAYER - Gemini ... live from .. hmm 1998 - fucking awesome


----------



## Drew

Dylan's "Street Legal." "Senor (Tales of Yankee Power)" rules.


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Greatest Hits

Into Another - Seemless


----------



## Kotex

Linkin Park~ Minutes to Midnight


----------



## Tombinator

Abaddon Incarnate - Dark Crusade


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nevermore - Final Product


----------



## garcia3441

_The Wind_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Masters of War


----------



## garcia3441

_Stealing the Devil's Guitar_- Popa Chubby


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Psycrology


----------



## distressed_romeo

It Bites: 'The Best of...'


----------



## Michael

Michael Jackson - Beat It


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Portal demo


----------



## Michael

Dismember - Suicidal Revelations


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Against The Clock The Best Of Allan Holdsworth Volume One Guitar


----------



## Drew

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## skinhead

Some old shit, Baltimora - Tarzan Boy

YouTube - Baltimora - Tarzan boy remix (www.oldiesdigital.com)


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Atrum Regina


----------



## Snake Doctor

Megadeth - Train of Consequences


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - Hours Passed In Exile


----------



## distressed_romeo

WASP: The Crimson Idol


----------



## technomancer

Django Reinhardt - Djangology


----------



## playstopause

^

+10000


Dokken / Tooth and nail.


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Storm Detonation


----------



## garcia3441

_Romanza_- Ruben Romero


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Breaking the chains


Ok, it's Dokken day.


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal (March Of The Metallians)


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Spill The Blood


----------



## SevenDeadly

Ray Bryant with dizzy gillespie


----------



## Zepp88

My Dying Bride - A Line Of Deathless Kings

^^That's been my "in the car" CD lately


----------



## Shawn

Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet
King's X - Dogman


----------



## Kotex

My mom bitch at me


----------



## Ryan

Necrophagist - Foul Body Autopsy


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Ryan said:


> Necrophagist - Foul Body Autopsy



YEAH \M/

Pelican - Australasia


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Out of The Ashes


----------



## garcia3441

_American IV: The Man Comes Around_- Johnny Cash


----------



## sakeido

Necrophagist - Diminished to Be


----------



## nicknuisance

Despised Icon - Absolu
Animosity - Empires


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - King of All Kings


----------



## garcia3441

_Straight to Hell_- Hank Williams III


----------



## Michael

Darkthrone - Natassja in Eternal Sleep


----------



## garcia3441

_Misplaced Childhood_- Marillion


----------



## Michael

Carcass - No Love Lost


----------



## garcia3441

_Southern Rock Opera_- Drive By Truckers


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - Wait For Sleep


----------



## Tombinator

Dizzy Gillespie - Groovin' High


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Serpent's Kiss

www.myspace.com/officialsymphonyx


----------



## garcia3441

_School House Rock! Rocks_


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Hearse


----------



## garcia3441

_Facing Future_- Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Bloodtells


----------



## playstopause

Ratt / Out of the cellar


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Where the Slime Live


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Greatest Hits


----------



## garcia3441

_As Phat as it Gets_- Leslie West


----------



## Karl Hungus

The new Rush album.


----------



## Michael

Cacophony - ESP


----------



## the.godfather

Megadeth - Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?


----------



## Michael

Rhapsody - Dawn Of Victory


----------



## playstopause

RATM / The battle of Los Angeles


----------



## Michael

Dismember - Questionable Ethics


----------



## Bartok

Had a few on this afternoon whilst doing some soldering
Varése's complete works on Decca, which rocks like a bastard, and only cost 5 bones for 2 discs

cLOUDDEAD: S/T. One of the weirder records you're likely to hear. Really lo-fi in a good way, all the instruments are processed so you can barely recognise them, then strange Captain Beefheart type lyrics rapped in falsetto over the top. The whole record sounds like a living, breathing thing. Kicks ass.

Slint: Tweez. One of the coolest things to come out of the end of the 80's IMO. A blend of metal, hardcore, jazz and classical by a rock band which manages to be all those things at once, yet at the same time, none of them. In the same way, that description tells you everything about the record, yet at the same time, nothing . An enigma. Also contains some very very cool whammy bar and controlled feedback work. Neil Young fans should check out their cover of Cortez the Killer, it's better than Neil's version

Now playing Evan Parker: The Snake Decides. Any jazzers that haven't heard him should check him out. Sort of shred sax but with very subtle shifting changes. Mad.


----------



## Shaman

Mawdyson said:


> Carcass - No Love Lost



Hell yeah


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Transgression


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - We Bleed


----------



## guitar_chicken

New album from Björk..... héhéhé it's awesome!!!! quite fucked up


----------



## Snake Doctor

Megadeth - Train of Consequences


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Pheonix


----------



## distressed_romeo

Meshuggah: 'Destroy, Erase, Improve'


----------



## Michael

I've been listening to Satch tonight, mostly _The Extremist _album.


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Cult: 'Sonic Temple'


----------



## nikt

Downset - "Permanent Days Unmoving"


----------



## Karl Hungus

Dream Theater - Orion


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Fear and Wonder


----------



## technomancer

Rob Balducci - The Color of Light


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Into The Sun


----------



## Snake Doctor

Megadeth - Five Magics


----------



## Kotex

Coheed and Cambria~ In keeping secrets of silent earth:3


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Million Flame


----------



## technomancer

Morbid Angel - Domination


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mike Campese: Vibe
Sonata Arctica: Reckoning Night


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Repairing the Dimensional Cluster


----------



## technomancer

Paul Gilbert - Spaceship One


----------



## Michael

Dungeon - No Way Out


----------



## playstopause

Feist / The reminder


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Lost


----------



## Snake Doctor

Necrophagist - Stabwound


----------



## Michael

Extol - Undecieved


----------



## Buzz762

Savatage - White Which


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Blinded


----------



## Snake Doctor

Disincarnate - Soul Erosion


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Merchants of Deceit


----------



## Snake Doctor

^ the riff at the end of that song is one of my absolute favorites. Aus metal ftw.

Decapitated - Sensual Sickness


----------



## Michael

Hell yeah. 

Rhapsody - Eternal Glory


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Spirit in Black


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Cranking The Sirens


----------



## Blexican

Nile - Masturbating the War God


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - 666 Voices Inside


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Hits_- ZZ Top


----------



## playstopause

Suicidal Tendencies / Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

cookie monster - c is for cookie


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nile - The Burning Pits of the Duat


----------



## garcia3441

_Goin' back to New Orleans_- Dr. John


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Pompa Funebris 1660


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Cult: 'Sonic Temple'
WASP: 'The Crimson Idol'


----------



## technomancer

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Snake Doctor

Deicide - The Stench of Redemption


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Glittertind


----------



## garcia3441

_You're All Living In Cuckooland_- Budgie


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fire In The Sky


----------



## technomancer

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## garcia3441

_The very best of_- Dokken


----------



## technomancer

Ratt - Dancing Undercover


----------



## playstopause

^

That rules.

...


Helmet / Strap it on.


----------



## technomancer

Rob Balducci - The Color of Light


----------



## garcia3441

_The Byrds Greatest Hits_


----------



## Michael

Everygrey - Unspeakable


----------



## garcia3441

_Skull & Bones_- Cypress Hill


----------



## Michael

Orphaned Land - Birth Of Three (The Unification)


----------



## eleven59

Porcupine Tree - Fear Of A Blank Planet
Periphery - songs from the myspace 
Deftones - songs from Saturday Night Wrist, and some of the Bob Ezrin demos
Strapping Young Lad - Polyphony/The New Black (the songs)
Kings X - Dogman (I may have to actually buy this, now that I'm initiated  )


----------



## Clydefrog

YouTube - Iced Earth - Alive In Athens - Dante's Inferno Pt.1

This.


----------



## garcia3441

_Fetish_- Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## playstopause

Satriani / strange beautiful music


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nile - Unas Slayer of the Gods


----------



## garcia3441

_Vanity_- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Barstards of a Lying Breed


----------



## garcia3441

Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - I


----------



## GWD

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime II


----------



## distressed_romeo

Testament: 'The best of...'


----------



## Michael

Opeth - When


----------



## playstopause

Ileana / nascent

www.myspace.com/ileanaband


----------



## Michael

Death - Together As One


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Gretchen Goes To Nebraska


----------



## garcia3441

_Here's Your Sign_- Bill Engvall


----------



## Michael

Decapitated - Babylon's Pride


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nevermore - Optimist or Pessimist \m/



Mawdyson said:


> Decapitated - Babylon's Pride



alright dude!!! yeah crazy song!


----------



## playstopause

Boston Red Sox against New York Yankees.










"comic relief"


----------



## Michael

Decapitated - The Blessed


----------



## garcia3441

_Just lookin' for a hit_- Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Under Korpens Vinger


----------



## garcia3441

_Renegades_- Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Michael

Dismember - Questionable Ethics \m/


----------



## Bammbamm

Neal Morse: Sola Scriptura
Some massive stuff by Paul Gilbert on this album.


----------



## Michael

Deicide - Sacrificial Suicide


----------



## Daggorath

Planet X - Quantum

Incredible album. Really makes fusion more open to your average metal fan. Gotta say that Holdsworths tracks smoke Garseds though.


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Deduced To Overkill


----------



## technomancer

Magnitude 9 - Chaos to Control


----------



## distressed_romeo

Outworld: s/t


----------



## technomancer

Megadeth: Rust In Peace
Megadeth: Countdown to Extinction


----------



## Michael

technomancer said:


> Magnitude 9 - Chaos to Control






Book Of Refelections - Unfold The Future


----------



## garcia3441

_Ratt & Roll 8191_- Ratt


----------



## Michael

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Snake Doctor

Cryptopsy - Graves of the Fathers


----------



## Volsung

Asesino: Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## garcia3441

_The John Lennon Collection_


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Ways Of The World


----------



## garcia3441

_20 Greatest Hits_- Glen Campbell


----------



## Michael

Windir - Stridsmann


----------



## garcia3441

_Give me convenience or give me death_- Dead Kennedys


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## the.godfather

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Greatest Hits

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye To Romance


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Size matters


----------



## technomancer

Magnitude 9: Decoding the Soul


----------



## Michael

^ 

Soilwork - Cranking The Sirens


----------



## Bcoble0927

Nile- Annihilation of the Wicked is my favorite cd as of now, I can't wait for their new cd to come on in July
Necrophagist
Hate Eterenal 
Decapitated 
All very brutal bands


----------



## garcia3441

_Too much Fun_- Commander Cody & his lost planet airmen


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Foreclosure of a dream


----------



## technomancer

Magnitude 9: Reality In Focus


----------



## garcia3441

_Somewhere in Time_- Iron Maiden


----------



## Gilbucci

Death - Story To Tell


----------



## Michael

Arsis - Diamond For Disease


----------



## Snake Doctor

Emperor - The Prophet


----------



## Gilbucci

Celtic Frost - Obscured

BTW..Monotheist kicks ass!


----------



## garcia3441

_A Lo Cubano_- Orishas


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## angryman

Job for a Cowboy - Genesis & Judas priest - Painkiller


----------



## garcia3441

_18 til I Die_- Bryan Adams


----------



## D-EJ915

CoF - I am the thorn


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Dogman (nice day out for cruisin' with the top down, such a great album )

Tony MacAlpine - Evolution (today is practice day and it's in our cd player at our jamspace.  )


----------



## D-EJ915

Soul Embraced - Judas I've Become


----------



## distressed_romeo

Stream of Passion: 'Embrace the Storm'


----------



## Michael

Windir - Journey to the End


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor


----------



## garcia3441

_Whitey Ford Sings the Blues_- Everlast


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - New Faith (God Hates Us All - Demo )


----------



## Michael

Windir - Blodssvik


----------



## playstopause

Al DiMeola / Elegant Gypsy


----------



## Michael

Finntroll - Vindfärd / Människopesten


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Hits_- Boston


----------



## Snake Doctor

Lykathea Aflame - To Become Shelter And Salvation


----------



## Michael

Windir - 1184


----------



## DelfinoPie

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
Devin Townsend - Terria


----------



## distressed_romeo

Christian Death: 'Born-Again Anti-Christian'


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Disintegrate


----------



## lestat

Right now i am lisetening to the Metal for the Masses volume 4 alot cuz my cd player hates most everything and won't play them.... it likes that one i guess....

I am also listening to Cannibal Corpse - Tomb of the Mutilated
Amon amarth - mixed cd i made


----------



## Chris

The new Porcupine Tree


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Testament - Sins of Omission


----------



## playstopause

Chris said:


> The new Porcupine Tree



How do you like it?


----------



## garcia3441

_Working Class Hero_- Green Day


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

^I actually find that song catchy as all hell, it's a good song!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Le'Rue Delashay: 'Revelations of Wave and Form'


----------



## garcia3441

_Encomium: A tribute to Led Zeppelin_


----------



## Michael

Eveygrey - Monday Morning Apocalypse


----------



## garcia3441

_Let 'em Eat Pussy_- Nashville Pussy


----------



## Michael

Finntroll - Fiskarens fiende


----------



## distressed_romeo

Poison: 'Crack a Smile...and More!'
Christian Death: 'The Wind-kissed Pictures'


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Where You Come From


----------



## Drew

The Rolling Stones - Exile on Main St.


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Greatest Hits
King's X - Dogman
King's X - Gretchen Goes To Nebraska

King's X day today


----------



## Gilbucci

Metallica - The God That Failed  

Going back to the band that originally inspired me to play!


----------



## Michael

At The Gates - Cold


----------



## garcia3441

_March or Die_- Motorhead


----------



## Michael

Vader - As Heavens Collide...


----------



## Sebastian

^ 


Pantera - Hole In The Sky


----------



## garcia3441

_Cherry Poppin' in Grand Rapids_- John Valby


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul


----------



## garcia3441

_Thisconversationseemslikeadream_- Kip Winger


----------



## Michael

Dismember - Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## Wetz

Sevendust: Alpha


----------



## garcia3441

_Cracked Rear View_- Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Michael

Between the Buried and Me - Selkies: the Endless Obsession


----------



## playstopause

Wetz said:


> Sevendust: Alpha


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Apocalypse


----------



## leatherface2

paul stanley live to win
ozzy black rain
megadeth united abominamatons!#$55


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Digital Prophecy


----------



## garcia3441

_Exile in Guyville_- Liz Phair


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - The Nephilm Rising


----------



## playstopause

Kevin Parent / Fangless wolf facing winter


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Biggest Part Of Me


----------



## djohn833

Nightwish - Once (whole album).
Anything by Rush.

Classical:
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, String Quartets 1 & 4.
Shostakovich - String Quartet 8.
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring.


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirty Sexy Knights in Paris_- Audiovent


----------



## D-EJ915

Kataklysm - The Resurrected


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of Poison: 20 Years of Rock_- Poison


----------



## Michael

Carass - Buried Dreams


----------



## Blexican

Crotchduster - Let Me Into Starfish Land


----------



## Michael

Carcass - No Love Lost


----------



## Blexican

Crotchduster - Stars Ingenious Cooter


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Hole In The Sky


----------



## Michael

Job For a Cowboy - The Rising Tide


----------



## Gilbucci

Jag Panzer - The Silent


----------



## Ryan

Panzerchrist - The Creature


----------



## Blexican

Rotting Christ - Lex Talionis


----------



## garcia3441

_Strictly Commercial_- Frank Zappa


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## garcia3441

_Lump_- The Presidents of the United States of America.


----------



## Michael

Fate's Warning - Life In Still Water


----------



## garcia3441

_Electric Music For The Mind And Body _- Country Joe & the Fish

_It's A-Happening_- The Magic Mushrooms


----------



## Michael

Fate's Warning - Eye To Eye


----------



## technomancer

Rob Johnson: Guitarchitecture


----------



## Michael

Arsis - Roses On White Lace (Alice Cooper cover)


----------



## playstopause

Satriani / Surfing with the alien


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Total Eclipse


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Projects in the Jungle


----------



## garcia3441

_Hot Water_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Gilbucci

Paul Gilbert - Down To Mexico


----------



## garcia3441

_Monster Surf_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocalypse


----------



## garcia3441

_The Pursuit of Happiness_- The Beat Farmers


----------



## Michael

Defaced Creation - Baptised If Fire


----------



## garcia3441

_The very best of_- Yes


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Set the World on Fire (The Lie of Lies)


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest & Latest_- Warrant


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Serpent's Kiss

Dude, we own this thread.


----------



## garcia3441

_Born to be Wild: A retrospective_- Steppenwolf

They must not be listening to anything worthwhile.


----------



## Michael

Windir - Dauden


----------



## garcia3441

_Smash_- The Offspring


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - Hours Passed in Exile


----------



## garcia3441

_Californication_- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - The Room of Thousand Arts


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Hits_- Poison


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - Distant Tides


----------



## garcia3441

_Flamenco A Go Go_- Steve Stevens


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Dethjingle


----------



## garcia3441

_The Sickness_- Disturbed


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - This Dying Soul


----------



## garcia3441

_Confessions_- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Leave the Past Behind


----------



## garcia3441

_Psalm 69_- Ministry


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Don't Say


----------



## garcia3441

_The Hard & The Heavy: Volume 1_


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - End Of Time


----------



## garcia3441

_Hybrid Theory_- Linkin Park


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Far Beyond Illusion


----------



## garcia3441

_Retrospect: The best of_- Joe South


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - A Cold Grave


----------



## garcia3441

_M*A*S*H*: The Movie Soundtrack_


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Deththeme


----------



## garcia3441

_The Monkees Anthology_


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Crush My Battle Opponent's Balls


----------



## garcia3441

_The Last Temptation_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Michael

Emperor - The Source of Icon E


----------



## garcia3441

_Damn Yankees_- Damn Yankees


----------



## Shawn

Anthrax - Among The Living

Anthrax - I'm The Man


----------



## garcia3441

_Supernatural_- Santana


----------



## Michael

Gorgoroth - Begravelsesnatt


----------



## Desecrated

Jan Johansson - Polska Från Medelpad


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Born Dead Buried Alive


----------



## playstopause

^

Dude, are you posting every song you listen to?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Aborted - The Haematobic EP


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Defeat


----------



## playstopause

Elvis Presley / Golden hits


----------



## Michael

Lamb Of God - 11th Hour


----------



## playstopause

If i'd be posting every god damn song i listen to in a day, i'd have 8979 posts per day here.


----------



## garcia3441

_Diablo Al Infierno: Cuba Classics 3: New Directions In Cuban Music_


----------



## Snake Doctor

Suffocation - Demise of the Clone


----------



## garcia3441

_The Hits 1_- Prince


----------



## Shawn

Between The Buried And Me - Silent Circus
Korn - Take A Look In The Mirror
King's X - Ogre Tones
King's X - Gretchen Goes To Nebraska


----------



## garcia3441

_The Hits 2_- Prince


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Spawn of Possession - Scorched


----------



## garcia3441

_Red, White, & Crue_- Motley Crue


----------



## Michael

Bloodbath - Mass Strangulation


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Breathing New Life

Damageplan - New Found Power


----------



## playstopause

Dimeola, McLaughin, De Lucia / Friday night in San Francisco.

Real SHREDDING.


----------



## playstopause

So... had time to listened to the full album before anyone else posted here.

Now listening to :

Al DiMeola / Elegant Gypsy.


----------



## Shawn

Korn - Life Is Peachy
King's X - Ogre Tones
Tony MacAlpine - Evolution


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Flight Of Icarus


----------



## garcia3441

_Putumayo's Latin Groove_


----------



## D-EJ915

BeForU - Sonic Mixer


----------



## Hellbound

Decapitated-Sphere's Of Madness


----------



## garcia3441

_Putumayo's Arabic Groove_


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - The Wonders At Your Feet


----------



## garcia3441

_Sinatra- Reprise: The very good years_- 'The Chairman of the Board' Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Pirates Treasure: 20 Gems_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Thunderhorse


----------



## garcia3441

_Acoustic Live_- Everclear


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal (March Of The Metallians)


----------



## garcia3441

_Buffett Live: Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Dungeon - Tarranno del Mar


----------



## garcia3441

_Karma_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Dungeon - The Hunger


----------



## garcia3441

_Love it to Death_- Alice Cooper


----------



## technomancer

Dokken - Tooth and Nail


----------



## garcia3441

_The Pictou Sessions_- 7 Nations


----------



## playstopause

^

+ 1000.

"Into the fire" is one of my favorite Dokken song ever.


----------



## garcia3441

_The Hard Way_- Steve Earle & the Dukes


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Duncan Hills Coffee


----------



## garcia3441

_Genius: The Best of_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Nebular Ravens Winter


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs for Sanity_- John 5


----------



## Variant

Ziltoid The Omniscient.


----------



## garcia3441

_Live at Wrigley Field_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Sons Of Northern Darkness


----------



## garcia3441

_The Inside Story_- Robben Ford


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Enshrined By Grace


----------



## Snake Doctor

Death - Symbolic


----------



## garcia3441

_Deftones_- Deftones


----------



## daemon barbeque

Ron Thal Qfever


----------



## garcia3441

_Roadhouse Research_- 'Smokin' Joe Kubek


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Dark Insanity


----------



## garcia3441

_Radio Free Gristle_- Greg Koch


----------



## Bound

Cluth ~ (The return of) the swollen goat.


----------



## garcia3441

_Second Winter_- Johnny Winter


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Innocence Gone


----------



## garcia3441

_Strangers in the Night_- UFO


----------



## Michael

I'm watching Arch Enemy's _Live Apocalypse_ DVD.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sabbat: 'Dreamweaver'


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Sanguinary


----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos


----------



## Zepp88

NIN - The Downward Spiral <--On the way to work


----------



## garcia3441

_Tin Machine_- Tin Machine


----------



## D-EJ915

Dir en Grey [Blitz 5 Days day 5] - The IIID Empire


----------



## distressed_romeo

Richie Kotzen: 'Get Up' and 'Acoustic Cuts'


----------



## garcia3441

_Montrose_- Montrose


----------



## playstopause

Rodrigo y Gabriela / self-titled


----------



## garcia3441

_A Live One_- Phish


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Deep Purple's Made in Japan - Child in Time


----------



## D-EJ915

Ayumi Hamasaki - [ayu-ro mix 3 04]- July 1st ''A Eurobeat Mix''


----------



## garcia3441

_The way I feel_- Remy Shand


----------



## Snake Doctor

Vile - Severed


----------



## garcia3441

_Downhome Sophisticate_- Corey Harris


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Blood and Iron


----------



## garcia3441

_Continental_- Robin Guthrie


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Sacrifical Slaughter


----------



## garcia3441

_Mojo Blues_- Will Ray


----------



## Michael

Dismember - Suicidal Revelations


----------



## garcia3441

_Greasy Kid Stuff_- Kid Ramos


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - More Than Ever


----------



## garcia3441

_New Ground_- Robert Bradley's Blackwater Suprise


----------



## Michael

Fate's Warning - Eye To Eye


----------



## garcia3441

_Fool me good_- Precious Bryant


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Unfold The Future


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Ogre Tones
Korn - Take A Look In The Mirror


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Augury - Skyless


----------



## Michael

Anata - Released When You Are Dead


----------



## D-EJ915

All Shall Perish - The Last Relapse


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - Servants to the Gods


----------



## garcia3441

_Monster Surf_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Michael

Arsis - A Diamond For Disease


----------



## garcia3441

_Blown to Smithereens: The best of_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## garcia3441

_I Feel Alright_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - The Eleventh Hour


----------



## garcia3441

_Transcendental Blues_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Jon For A Cowboy - The Rising Tide


----------



## garcia3441

_Ain't Ever Satisfied_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Kataklysm - In Shadows & Dust


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Save Me


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Invoking the Apocalypse


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blunt Force Trauma


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Innocence Gone


----------



## HighGain510

Unearth (the older [2nd disc?] one, with Zombie Autopilot on it). Man, the weather has been HOT out here in VA for the past week or two so I've been rolling around with my windows down and my sunroof open blasting this Unearth cd constantly... it's just so.... METAL!!!!  People look at me funny at stop lights...


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Solitary Confinement


----------



## Sebastian

LOG - Redneck


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - After Tomorrow


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Voices


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Cars


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Cleansing a Misguided Path


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Primal Concrete Sledge


----------



## garcia3441

_Jerusalem_- Steve Earle


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Strap it on


----------



## garcia3441

_Copperhead Road_- Steve Earle


----------



## skinhead

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor


----------



## garcia3441

_American IV: The Man Comes Around_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - The Colour Of Sleep


----------



## garcia3441

_Home_- Dixie Chicks


I'm in a country mood at the moment.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ayumi Hamasaki - Ayu Trance


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Lacertine Forest


----------



## garcia3441

_Tie me Kangaroo Down Sport_- Rolf Harris (CD single)


----------



## Nats

metallica's And justice for all demos. fucking raw. god i love these songs


----------



## Treebeard

Now playing - random Sikth slabs

Lately it has been a lot of Buckethead, Job for a Cowboy, Orthrelm, Genghis Tron, and Michael Jackson.


----------



## garcia3441

_Banana Wind_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## D-EJ915

X Japan - Sadistic Desire


----------



## garcia3441

_Soundsystem_-311


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Enshrined By Grace


----------



## garcia3441

_A Hillbilly Tribute to Mountain Love_- Hayseed Dixie


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Stricken Arise


----------



## garcia3441

_The Baddest_- George Thorogood & the Destroyers


----------



## Snake Doctor

Death - Leprosy


----------



## garcia3441

_Revenge_- Kiss


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Accolade


----------



## garcia3441

_Darkest Days_- Stabbing Westward


----------



## Snake Doctor

Akercocke - Distant Fires Reflect In The Eyes Of Satan


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - End Of Your Days


----------



## garcia3441

_Slang_- Def Leppard


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Glittertind


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink of an Eye


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Under The Rotted Flesh


----------



## Sebastian

New user name 

Damageplan - Blunt Force Trauma


----------



## garcia3441

_Unboxed_- Sammy Hagar


----------



## Michael

Indeed. 

Kalmah - Swamphell


----------



## Sebastian

Stone Sour - Wicked Game


----------



## garcia3441

_Dangerous Music_- Robin George


----------



## Michael

Emperor - An Elegy Of Icaros


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Soul Bleed


----------



## garcia3441

_The Downward Spiral_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Breathing New Life


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs From An American Movie Vol. 2: Good Time For a Bad Attitude_- Everclear


----------



## Michael

Quo Vadis - Dream


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Cemetery gates


----------



## garcia3441

_Crash & Burn_- Pat Travers


----------



## Michael

Joe Satriani - War


----------



## Variant

Mnemic - The Audio Injected Soul

Cybermetal FTW!


----------



## garcia3441

_ANThology_- Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Cosmic Retribution


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- The Animals


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Shoreline


----------



## garcia3441

_Title of Record_- Filter


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - All About Eve


----------



## garcia3441

_Use Your Fingers_- Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Alone In Paradise


----------



## garcia3441

_Winger_- Winger


----------



## Michael

Gorgoroth - Sorg


----------



## garcia3441

_Sweet Oblivion_- Screaming Trees


----------



## Michael

Darkane - The Fear of One's Self


----------



## XEN

My wife - talking about world of warcraft


----------



## Michael

^ 

Severed Savior - Puddle Of Gore


----------



## garcia3441

_Korn_- Korn


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Jinxed


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Bits_- Richard Jeni (R.I.P.)


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - M.O.M.


----------



## garcia3441

_Now that's awesome_- Bill Engvall


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Acient Spires


----------



## garcia3441

_Dorkfish_- Bill Engvall


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Faceless Shit-Breathed Whore


----------



## garcia3441

_The History of Rock_- Kid Rock


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Passage To Eternity


----------



## garcia3441

_Boggy Depot_- Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink Of An Eye


----------



## playstopause

Front 242 / Rhythm of time


----------



## Sebastian

*PANTERA* - *IMMORTALLY INSANE*


----------



## garcia3441

_Jars of Clay_- Jars of Clay


----------



## lailer75

goatwhore-a haunting curse


----------



## garcia3441

_Cocky_- Kid Rock


----------



## Zepp88

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> *PANTERA* - *IMMORTALLY INSANE*



?? what album??


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex machineguns - Fire


----------



## garcia3441

_Three Days Grace_- Three Days Grace


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> _Three Days Grace_- Three Days Grace



That's a good band.


----------



## the.godfather

Megadeth - So Far, So Good, So What


----------



## garcia3441

_Justus_- The Monkees




playstopause said:


> That's a good band.



They're playing Edgefest; here in Little Rock, today. They (Along with: Skillet, Red, Breaking Benjamin, Puddle of Mudd, and Sevendust) are opening for Godsmack.


----------



## Sebastian

Zepp88 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> They've done a few movie songs...like "Avoid The Light"


Hmm I don't remember it ?


----------



## garcia3441

_Hard To Swallow_- Vanilla Ice


----------



## Bartok

Mahavishnu Live: Between Nothingness & Eternity. Stuff like this is beyond language.


----------



## Sebastian

SLAYER - Jihad


----------



## D-EJ915

Nocturnal Rites - One by One



garcia3441 said:


> They're playing Edgefest; here in Little Rock, today. They (Along with: Skillet, Red, Breaking Benjamin, Puddle of Mudd, and Sevendust) are opening for Godsmack.


Skillet and Red are pretty good


----------



## Gilbucci

Black Label Society - Blood is thicker than water


----------



## Sebastian

SLAYER - Cult


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - Distant Tides


----------



## garcia3441

_No Substitutions_- Larry Carlton & Steve Lukather


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Shadows over Transylvania


----------



## garcia3441

_Love the Game_- Debbie Davies


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - The Wonders at Your Feet


----------



## garcia3441

_Evolver_- The Kennedys


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - Haven


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- Donnie Iris


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - The Treason Wall


----------



## playstopause

Skinny Puppy / The process.


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Satellite_- P.O.D.


----------



## Gilbucci

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Duncan Hills Coffee


----------



## D-EJ915

Zao - The Ghost Psalm


----------



## Shawn

Korn - Untouchables.


----------



## Michael

Emperor - The Source of Icon E


----------



## garcia3441

_Cocked & Loaded_- L.A. Guns


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - The Obscure Terror


----------



## garcia3441

_Significant Other_- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Michael

Job For A Cowboy - Entombment Of A Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Root Hog or Die_- Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper

I bought it just for this song title:
Debbie Gibson is pregnant with my two headed love child.


----------



## Michael

^ Cool song title.  

Meshuggah - I


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best_- David Lee Roth


----------



## Michael

Moonsorrow - Jäästä Syntynyt / Varjojen Virta


----------



## garcia3441

_We Rock Hard_- The Freestylers



Michael said:


> ^ Cool song title.



I wanted to then and still do wanna 'meat' Debbie Gibson.


----------



## Michael

Who didn't/doesn't. 

Morbid Angel - Heaving Earth


----------



## garcia3441

_Sticks & Stones_- New Found Glory


----------



## Gilbucci

Pantera - I'm Broken  



I've been in a 'Pantera mood' for a little while, haha.


----------



## garcia3441

_Sub_- Apollyon Sun


Tom Fischer's other band.


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Dominate


----------



## garcia3441

_Fozzy_- Fozzy


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Terror Jungle


----------



## garcia3441

_Sinner_- Drowning Pool


'Let the bodies hit the floor.'


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Fame


----------



## garcia3441

_Rev_- Perry Ferrell


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Acient Spires


----------



## garcia3441

_The Life and Crimes of_- Alice Cooper (Disc #4)


----------



## Michael

Aeon - With Blood They Pay


----------



## garcia3441

_Sexplosion_- My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - The Dragons' Flight Across the Waves


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Breathing New Life


----------



## garcia3441

_Rattlesnake Rock 'n' Roll: The Best of_- Blackfoot


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - God Of Our Own Divinity


----------



## garcia3441

_o Samba Pocone_- Skank


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Enshrined By Grace


----------



## garcia3441

_Ixnay on the Hombre_- The Offspring


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - New Found Power


----------



## garcia3441

_Risk_- Megadeth


----------



## daemon barbeque

Symphony x ,Paradise Lost

Dream Theater ,Systematic Chaos

Death ,Overactive Imagination

Machine Head ,The Blackening


----------



## daemon barbeque

Symphony x ,Paradise Lost

Dream Theater ,Systematic Chaos

Death ,Overactive Imagination

Machine Head ,The Blackening


----------



## Michael

Necrophagist - Stabwound


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - One


----------



## garcia3441

_Journeyman_- Eric Clapton


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink of an Eye


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## Sebastian

Stone Sour - ZZYZX Road


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Master's Apprentices


----------



## Sebastian

Stone Sour - Fruit Cake


----------



## garcia3441

_Natural Born Killers soundtrack_


----------



## Michael

Opeth - To Rid The Disease


----------



## garcia3441

_The Spaghetti Incident_- Guns N' Roses


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Through Orisis' Eyes


----------



## garcia3441

_Private Personal Parts_- The Two Live Crew


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Entrance: Stargate


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn
Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Prayer of Hatred


----------



## Sebastian

Listening and watching to SLAYER - download festival live web cam..
Download Festival 2007


----------



## playstopause

Thank god there's this thread so we can add up post numbers.


----------



## Sebastian

Raining Blood - SLAYER - Download Festival 2007


----------



## garcia3441

_Seven Nations_- Seven Nations


----------



## playstopause

My cat that goes : "mieow"


----------



## garcia3441

_Fout La Merde_- 113


----------



## Snake Doctor

Akercocke - The Promise


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> _Fout La Merde_- 113



Fout la merde?  That's pretty funny. Few people understand this.


----------



## garcia3441

playstopause said:


> Fout la merde?  That's pretty funny. Few people understand this.



 
My friend bought that for me when she was in Paris.

_So Much For The Afterglow_- Everclear


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## garcia3441

_Expand Your Head_- Lords of Acid


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - In Black and White


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Hole in the Sky


----------



## goth_fiend

kamelot-the expedition


----------



## Michael

Arsis - The Face of My Innocence


----------



## garcia3441

_Mascara & Monsters: The Best of_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - It Wont Fade


----------



## garcia3441

_The Dirty Boogie_- The Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## Michael

Arsis - Maddening Disdain


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - War Ensemble


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Nightmare Of Violence


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Die By the Sword


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Hits: Vol. 1_- Styx


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Show No Mercy


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - In Hindsight


----------



## garcia3441

_Stripped_- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Hawksmoor

Heavy Weather - Weather Report


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah -Abneagating Cecity


----------



## garcia3441

_The Very Best of_- Prince


----------



## Gilbucci

Black Label Society - Stillborn (Acoustic)


----------



## Spoongirl

Arch Enemy - Bridge of Destiny

yeahh


----------



## garcia3441

_The Essential_- Billy Joel


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Dark Side of the Moon_- Pink Floyd


----------



## Michael

Anthrax - The Enemy


----------



## Stitch

Mudvayne - Happy?

I had forgotten about these guys! :wow:


----------



## garcia3441

_Americana_- The Offspring


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nevermore - Sentient 6


----------



## garcia3441

_Bombs & butterflies_- Widespread Panic


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Carnival Of Vulgarity


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nevermore - Next in Line


----------



## garcia3441

_The Amazing Jeckel Brothers_- Insane Clown Posse


----------



## technomancer

Dio - Magica


----------



## Michael

Helloween - Eagle Fly Free


----------



## garcia3441

_Dangerous_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Michael

Arsis - The Face of My Innocence


----------



## playstopause

The Roots / Game theory


----------



## garcia3441

_Lie to Me_- Johnny Lang


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype - The Balance of Eternity


----------



## garcia3441

_Trace_- Son Volt


----------



## D-EJ915

Chimaira - Comatose


----------



## garcia3441

_Believe_- Disturbed


----------



## Metal Ken

Black Sabbath - Cross Purposes Live


----------



## D-EJ915

Chimaira - Pure Hatred


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Be Without Fear


----------



## Snake Doctor

Zyklon - An Eclectic Manner


----------



## thadood

Decapitated - Spheres of Madness


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Disintegrate


----------



## garcia3441

_Heavy Metal Hits of the 80s: Vol. 1_


----------



## Michael

^ What's on that? I love the 80's!

Amon Amarth - The Dragons' Flight Across the Waves


----------



## garcia3441

Michael said:


> ^ What's on that? I love the 80's!



Rock you like a hurricane- Scorpions
Talk dirty to me- Poison
The last in line- dio
Lay it down- Ratt
Never enough- L.A. Guns
Parental Guidance- Judas Priest
Blind In Texas- W.A.S.P.
Ace of Spades- Motorhead
Balls to the wall- Accept
Street of Dreams- Rainbow
Screaming in the Night- Krokus
Summertime Girls- Y&T
We're Not gonna take it- Twisted Sister
Cum on feel the noize- Quiet Riot




_Harley-Davidson Road Songs: Vol. 2_


----------



## Michael

Sounds good. 

Amon Amarth - Asator


----------



## garcia3441

_Faceless_- Godsmack


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - My dreams But a Drop Of Fuel For a Nightmare


----------



## technomancer

Dio - Killing the Dragon


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Belphegor - Pestapokalypse IV


----------



## Zepp88

I listened to this old ass Straight Line Stitch CD I got when they were still playing local shows around Tennesee and Virginia....they got signed recently....and I wasn't really into it at all..


----------



## technomancer

Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet


----------



## playstopause

Sevendust / Best of, Chapter one 1997-2004


----------



## Emiliano

status seeker - dream theater


----------



## technomancer

Marty Friedman - LOUDSPEAKER
Kamelot - Ghost Opera


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn
King's X - Ogre Tones


----------



## technomancer

Sonata Arctica - Unia


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - The Inquisitor


----------



## garcia3441

_Supernatural_- Santana


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Constant Motion


Cheesy vocals aside..the riffs fucking own.


----------



## Michael

Anthrax - Lone Justice


----------



## Snake Doctor

Marduk - Christraping Black Metal


----------



## garcia3441

_Diablo al Infierno: Cuba Classics 3: New Directions in Cuban Music_


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - The Alchemist


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Needs more Stormrider


----------



## Michael

Hehe, I just bought it on eBay.  Oh, and that video you linked me to was badass. Can't wait to get the album. 

Darkane - Innocence Gone


----------



## garcia3441

_Facing Future_- Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Fatal Impact


----------



## garcia3441

_Down Incognito_- Kip Winger


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - King Of All Kings


----------



## thadood

Falconer - Kristallen Den Fina

If you haven't heard this band, I HIGHLY recommend them if you like power/folk metal. The folk music isn't cheesy as, say Korpiklaani or Finntroll. They have an actual opera-style male vocalist. They're simply amazing.


----------



## garcia3441

_Give up the Funk: The Best of_- Parliament


----------



## Metal Ken

Black Sabbath - DEHUMANIZER. 
FUCKING *\m/*


----------



## garcia3441

_Funked up: The very best of_- Parliament


----------



## Michael

Metal Ken said:


> Black Sabbath - DEHUMANIZER.
> FUCKING *\m/*



 
They're touring over here with Dio in August. 

I'm listening to these guys: www.myspace.com/anaphora1


----------



## Metal Ken

Michael said:


> They're touring over here with Dio in August.
> 
> I'm listening to these guys: www.myspace.com/anaphora1



I'd have to travel 3 states to see them so it kinda sucks. apparently, they're gonna announce more dates for USA in September, so hopefully, they'll come to like, Orlando or Jacksonville or something. 

All my Dio CDs are signed by Ronnie, but my sabbath albums, however....


----------



## garcia3441

_School House Rocks! Rocks_


----------



## Michael

Metal Ken said:


> I'd have to travel 3 states to see them so it kinda sucks. apparently, they're gonna announce more dates for USA in September, so hopefully, they'll come to like, Orlando or Jacksonville or something.
> 
> All my Dio CDs are signed by Ronnie, but my sabbath albums, however....



Damn, I hope you can get to see 'em.

Anaphora - La Nuit Me Condamne


----------



## garcia3441

_The Very Best of_- Dr. John


----------



## Michael

Anaphora - Envoutee


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirty Little Secrets: Music to strip to_- My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Exclamation of a Necrofag


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Carnival Of Vulgarity


----------



## HighGain510

New Dream Theater (amazing!) and Soilwork for me right now.


----------



## Michael

Soilwork <3

Sonata Arctica - Under Your Tree

The new album is awesome.


----------



## garcia3441

_Classic MTV: Class of 1983_


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - The Worlds Forgotten The Words Forbidden


----------



## garcia3441

_*due South* soundtrack_


----------



## cow 7 sig

scar symmetry=retaliator


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - It Wont Fade


----------



## garcia3441

_When we were the new boys_- Rod Stewart


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Wolf & Raven


----------



## garcia3441

_Still Cyco after all these years_- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Blinded No More


----------



## technomancer

Rob Johnson - Peripheral
Savatage - Dead Winter Dead
Savatage - The Wake of Magellan


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye To Romance


----------



## mrp5150

Callenish Circle - [Pitch.Black.Effects]

Awesome album!


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## garcia3441

_That was then, This is now_- Andy Timmons


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - The Fate Of Norns


----------



## Ryan

Meshuggah - Sublevels


----------



## D-EJ915

I killed the prom queen - say goodbye


----------



## garcia3441

_Virtual Virtue_- Eric Jerardi


----------



## Michael

Ryan said:


> Meshuggah - Sublevels



That's gotta my favorite Meshuggah song over all. 


Megadeth - Never Walk Alone...A Call to Arms


----------



## garcia3441

_Corn Pickin' and Slick Sliding_- James Burton & Ralph Mooney


----------



## Snake Doctor

Prostitute Disfigurement - Left In Grisly Fashion


----------



## Michael

Pantera - Walk


----------



## D-EJ915

Nile - the burning pits of the the dust


----------



## garcia3441

_I had too much to dream (Last Night)_- The Electric Prunes


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Million Flame


----------



## maskofduality

Slipknot - Vol. 3: The Subliminal Versus


----------



## Murder Soul

All Shall Perish- There is no business to be done on a dead planet


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - Distant Tides


----------



## garcia3441

_A Ass Pocket Full of Whiskey_- R.L. Burnside


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Leave The Past Behind


----------



## garcia3441

_Rattlesnake Shake_- Rick Vito


----------



## Michael

Windir - Martyrium


----------



## garcia3441

_Live at the Fillmore_- Ozomatli


----------



## Michael

Windir - Ressurection of The Wild


----------



## garcia3441

_Live at the Vienna Opera House_- Cooder/Lindley Family Band


----------



## Michael

Vile - Deafening Silence


----------



## garcia3441

_Return of the Champions_- Queen + Paul Rodgers


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone - Lay't Down


----------



## garcia3441

_Fun House_- The Stooges


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone - Forever In A Day


----------



## garcia3441

_Now Hear This_- Psychograss


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - It Wont Fade


----------



## garcia3441

_Melts in your brain... Not on your wrist_- The Chocolate Watchband


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Carnival Of Vulgarity


----------



## garcia3441

_You Can Tune a Piano, but You Can't Tuna Fish_- REO Speedwagon


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - North Sea Storm


----------



## garcia3441

_Homebrewed: Live from the Pabst_- BoDeans


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Death In Fire


----------



## garcia3441

_Radio Free Gristle_- Greg Koch


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - Final Resistance


----------



## garcia3441

_Dial A Song: 20 years of_- They Might Be Giants


----------



## Michael

Helloween - I Want Out


----------



## technomancer

Mornid Angel - Formulas Fatal to the Flesh


----------



## playstopause

Front Line Assembly / Millennium


----------



## garcia3441

_Crest of a Knave_- Jethro Tull


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Dogman


----------



## garcia3441

_Untouchable_- Danny Gatton


----------



## D-EJ915

Penicillin - VANITY

(this song is sweet, it has an acoustic section and a sweet solo)

Putfile - Vanity 63


----------



## garcia3441

_In a word: Yes_- Yes


----------



## Michael

Anaphora - Envoutee


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Size matters


----------



## Michael

Anaphora - La Nuit Me Condamne


----------



## mrp5150

UFO - Lights Out

Michael Schenker FTW!


----------



## Chris

The new Kelly Clarkson.

[action=Chris]ducks[/action]


----------



## garcia3441

_Big Foot_- Jim Weider & the Honky Tonk Gurus


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Ghost Of Freedom


----------



## garcia3441

_Hotcakes and Outtakes_- Little Feat


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Angels Holocaust


----------



## Decreate

Scale The Summit - Monument


----------



## Michael

Possessed - Pentagram


----------



## garcia3441

_Love is Greater than Me_- Chris Duarte


----------



## Michael

Possessed - Holy Hell


----------



## garcia3441

_Unit of Measure_- Tony Rice Unit


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Angels Holocaust


----------



## garcia3441

_II_- The Atomic Bitchwax


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Rulers Of The Mind


----------



## garcia3441

_Good to Go_- The John Corbett Band


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Watching The Skies


----------



## garcia3441

_S/T_- The Mystick Krewe of Clearlight


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - A Touch Of Blessing


----------



## garcia3441

_New Tricks_- The Love Dogs


----------



## Michael

Outworld - War Cry


----------



## garcia3441

_Cow, Fish, Fowl, or Pig_- The Gourds


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## garcia3441

_Essential Listening: Vol. 1_- The Hellecasters


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - The Siren


----------



## garcia3441

_Wait... wait... well_- R.L. Burnside


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## garcia3441

_Texas Twist_- Red Hot Blue


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Divine Wings of Tragedy


----------



## garcia3441

_Great Sky River_- Jazz is Dead


----------



## Michael

Anaphora - La'nuit Me Condamne


----------



## garcia3441

_Solo_- Andreas Oberg


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - War Of The Angels


----------



## garcia3441

_Electric Mile_- G. Love & Special Sauce


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Greasy Kid Stuff_- Kid Ramos


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - Under The Influence


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirt_- Mark Selby


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Gravity Pulling Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Butta_- Dixie Peach

_Coincidence and Likely Stories_- Buffy Sainte-Marie


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - I Walk Beside You


----------



## Zepp88

My Office - Help Desk Banter


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - Take The Time


----------



## garcia3441

_Consequence of Chaos_- Al Di Meola


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Digital Bath


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- John Hiatt


----------



## Michael

Possessed - Satan's Curse


----------



## garcia3441

_High 'n Dry_- Def Leppard


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Dark Saga


----------



## mrp5150

Michael said:


> Evergrey - Rulers Of The Mind



Great song!


----------



## Zepp88

garcia3441 said:


> _High 'n Dry_- Def Leppard



I would be listening to that on the way home from work but I left my damn iPod at home........


----------



## garcia3441

_Gunfighter Ballads & Trail Songs_- Marty Robbins


----------



## Michael

Angra - Angels Cry


----------



## Shawn

Korn - Take A Look In The Mirror


----------



## Michael

Angra - Carry On


----------



## garcia3441

_Radio Mali_- Ali Farka Toure


----------



## Michael

Spawn Of Possession - Sour Flow


----------



## playstopause

Prong / Rude awakening


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Fire Garden Suite: Bull Whip/Pusa Road/Angel Food/Taurus Bulba


----------



## garcia3441

_Return of a Legend_- Jody Williams


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Erotic Nightmares


----------



## garcia3441

_Afterburner_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Windir - Kampen


----------



## garcia3441

_Eliminator_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Beyond Hatred (my band) - Victorious Resistance (working on writing it)


----------



## garcia3441

_Devil's Train_- Eric Sardinas


----------



## Michael

Divinefire - Secret Weapon


----------



## garcia3441

_Far Side of the World_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - The Immortal


----------



## garcia3441

_The best of_- The Tornadoes


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The Moor - Opeth


----------



## garcia3441

_Get out of my yard_- Paul Gilbert


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Reborn


----------



## garcia3441

_A Blessing and a Curse_- Drive-by Truckers


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## garcia3441

_Change in the Weather_- Eric Lindell


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Dreamspace Lucidity


----------



## garcia3441

_The Complete Recordings_- Robert Johnson


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Part 2: Exploring Life


----------



## garcia3441

_Back to the Boards_- Jerry Cole


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Fuck The Humans


----------



## garcia3441

_Whips and roses_- Tommy Bolin


----------



## Snake Doctor

Prostitute Disfigurement - Body To Ravage


----------



## Michael

Scott Kroeker - Transparent


----------



## garcia3441

_Truth_- Jeff Beck


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me


----------



## playstopause

Rodrigo y Gabriella.


God that cd is good!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Mediterranean Sundance Live in San Francisco


----------



## Sebastian

LOG - Omerta


----------



## Snake Doctor

Akercocke - Summon The Antichrist


----------



## Michael

Anata - Released When You Are Dead


----------



## garcia3441

_Stealin' the Blues_- Jerry Byrd & The String Dusters


----------



## Shawn

Faith Hope Love by King's X


----------



## garcia3441

_Me & My Guitar_- Tony Rice


----------



## playstopause

The sound of silence, volume 1.


----------



## garcia3441

_Blast Off: The Best of_- Anson Funderburgh & the Rockets


----------



## kung_fu

Jim Hall + Ron Carter + "Alone Together" =  = new avatar


----------



## garcia3441

_Ain't Ever Satisfied_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - In the Presence of Enemies, Pt. 1 the Heretic and the Dark Master: I. P


----------



## garcia3441

_Never Slow Down, Never Grow Old_- Peter Gammons


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - Dark Eternal Night


----------



## garcia3441

_The Definitive Collection_- Joe Walsh


----------



## Michael

Deicide - In Torment In Hell


----------



## garcia3441

_Working Class Hero_- Green Day


----------



## Michael

Knightmare - Sonic Fury


----------



## garcia3441

_Working Class Hero_- John Lennon


----------



## Michael

Knightmare - Unholy


----------



## garcia3441

_South Nashville Blues_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Vader - Shadowfear


----------



## garcia3441

_Instrumentals_- Ricky Skaggs & Kentucky Thunder


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - The Phantom Opera Ghost


----------



## garcia3441

_Beck-ola_- Jeff Beck


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Stormrider


----------



## garcia3441

_Hubba Hubba_- Hillbilly Voodoo Dolls


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - The Celestine Prophecy


----------



## garcia3441

_The Very Best of_- The New York Dolls


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Supremacy, Our Kind


----------



## garcia3441

_Sleep Baby Doll_- Sylvain Sylvain


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Sublevels


----------



## Mr. S

Nile - Annihlation of the Wicked


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Live_- Redd Volkaert


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Tranfixion


----------



## Zepp88

Hypocrisy - Virus


----------



## garcia3441

_Brother to the Blues_- Tab Benoit


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vanished


----------



## garcia3441

_Passion For the Blues_- Dennis Jones


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Slaying the Prophets Ov Isa


----------



## garcia3441

_Liz Phair_- Liz Phair


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The Berzerker - Free Yourself


----------



## garcia3441

_The hard Way_- Steve Earle & The Dukes


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Damien


----------



## garcia3441

_Land of a Thousand Surf Guitars_- the Plungers


----------



## Michael

Lamb Of God - Hourglass


----------



## garcia3441

_Back to the well_- Lee Roy Parnell


----------



## Michael

Lamb Of God - The Faded Line


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Azrael


----------



## garcia3441

_The Complete Reprise Sessions_- Gram Parsons


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Prayer of Hatred


----------



## garcia3441

_American V: A Hundred Highways_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Bil Ur-Sag


----------



## garcia3441

_Matt Smith's Chop Shop_- Matt Smith


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Godhead's Lament


----------



## Ryan

Halo 2 OST - Peril

damnit i want a cello.


----------



## garcia3441

_The Jimi Project_- Phil Brown


----------



## Michael

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## SevenDeadly

fall to fragments- Android lust


----------



## Seedawakener

Gilbucci said:


> Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest



One of the most moodgiving songs ever.    



Im listening to Taetre - the art. Classic swedish Melodic death.


----------



## Michael

Anata - Entropy Within


----------



## Tombinator

Angelcorpse - The Inexorable


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Tombinator

Shawn said:


> Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn
> 
> Suffocation - Pierced From Within



A buddy of mine got his Suffocation - Pierced From Within CD stuck in his car stereo. So he drove around for over a year listening to the same disc over and over again. He got so sick of it that he refuses to listen to it ever again! Most suffocating...


----------



## garcia3441

_Dragon_- Jake Shimabukuro


----------



## Michael

The Ocularis Infernum - The Nexus Cycle


----------



## garcia3441

_Wish I was in heaven sitting down_- R.L. Burnside


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Pheonix


----------



## garcia3441

_Dancing_- Mike Keneally & Beer for Dolphins


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Unfold The Future


----------



## garcia3441

_21st Century Schizoid Man_- King Crimson


----------



## Gilbucci

Paul Gilbert - Hurry Up


----------



## garcia3441

_Automatic_- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Michael

Anata - Downward Spiral into Madness


----------



## garcia3441

_Love is greater than me_- Chris Duarte


----------



## Michael

Deicide - Child Of God


----------



## garcia3441

_Light Years_- Kathy Valentine


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Duncan Hills Coffee


----------



## Metal Ken

God Dethroned - Soul Capture 1562


----------



## garcia3441

_Rant in E-Minor_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocalypse


----------



## Zepp88

garcia3441 said:


> _Rant in E-Minor_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Over Bleknede Blåner Cil Dommedag


----------



## Bartok

Massacre: Lonely Heart. Opening for Metallica at Roskilde Rock Festival. Where ever that is. Fucking ace. Not sure how the 10,000 Metallica fans reacted to it though, FAR too heavy for your average 'tallica fan


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Travel In Stygian


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy - None So Vile


----------



## telecaster90

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Freebird

I hate Guitar Hero sometimes


----------



## Zepp88

This morning it was Cradle of Filth - Midian


----------



## Michael

Death - The Philosopher


----------



## Metal Ken

Coroner - Reborn Through Hate


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Hard Lines, Sunken Cheeks


----------



## garcia3441

_Relentless_- Bill Hicks


----------



## distressed_romeo

Paradise Lost: In Requiem
Paradise Lost: Paradise Lost
Paradise Lost: Believe in Nothing


----------



## garcia3441

_Dangerous_- Bill Hicks


----------



## Tombinator

Soundtrack scores from Danny Elfman.


----------



## continental

Korn unplugged


----------



## Shawn

Faith Hope Love by King's X


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - I Died For You


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs from the Crystal Cave_- Steven Seagal


----------



## Snake Doctor

Decapitated - A Poem About An Old Prison Man


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Back Burner


----------



## garcia3441

_Best Kept Secret_- Jerry Douglas


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Endless Sacrifice


----------



## garcia3441

_Tele-Pathic_- Matt Rae


----------



## D-EJ915

X Japan - X

YouTube - X Japan - X [The Last Live]


----------



## garcia3441

_The Austin Experience: Recorded Live at the Continental Club_- Junior Brown


----------



## Michael

Btweem The Buried and Me - Selkies: the Endless Obsession


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs for Sanity_- John 5


----------



## Michael

Bloodbath - Ways To The Grave


----------



## garcia3441

_Goo_- Sonic Youth


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Terror Jungle


----------



## garcia3441

_Live_- Mississippi John Hurt


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## garcia3441

_Genius: The Best of_- Warren Zevon


----------



## playstopause

Sounds of silence / Volume 2


----------



## garcia3441

_Love it to Death_- Alice Cooper


----------



## playstopause

Sounds of silence / Volume 3


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Augury - Concealed.


----------



## garcia3441

_Greatest Hits_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - Under The Influence


----------



## garcia3441

_Quartet_- Tony Rice


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_The Very Good Years_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - Distant Tides


----------



## Blexican

Type O Negative - Slow, Deep, and Hard


----------



## garcia3441

_The Great Divide_- Willie Nelson


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - A Soul Divided


----------



## Metal Ken

more God Dethroned


----------



## garcia3441

_Quick Step and Side Kick_- The Thompson Twins


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Pheonix


----------



## garcia3441

_Into the Gap_- Thompson Twins


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Going Through The Motions


----------



## Tombinator

Imogen Heap - Speak for Yourself


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Slippin' Away


----------



## garcia3441

_This is the end_- Society 1


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Unfold The Future


----------



## garcia3441

_The Yardbirds: Ultimate_- The Yardbirds


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Bringer of The Tourch


----------



## garcia3441

_That's What I Am_- Eric Gales


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Force-Fed


----------



## garcia3441

_Highway 61 Revisited_- Bob Dylan


----------



## Metal Ken

Demilich - When the Sun Drank the Weight of Water


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - You Don't Remember, I'll Never Forget


----------



## garcia3441

_The Tiki Bar is Open_- John Hiatt


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - More Than Ever


----------



## garcia3441

_Rock of Ages: The Band in Concert_- The Band


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - A Touch Of Blessing


----------



## garcia3441

_Warmth in the Wilderness- A Tribute to Jason Becker_


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - King Of All Kings


----------



## garcia3441

_The Word_- The North Mississippi All-Stars featuring Robert Randolph


----------



## Michael

Helloween - You Always Walk Alone


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Octavarium


----------



## Michael

Dawn Of Retribution - Second To None


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Country Heart_- Jorma Kaukonen


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Dogman


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Trollfan


----------



## oompa

a tesla coil playing tetris


----------



## Michael

Dethklok - Duncan Hills Coffee


----------



## telecaster90

Ludacris-Rollout


----------



## Jarrett

Paradise Lost - In Requiem


----------



## playstopause

telecaster90 said:


> Ludacris-Rollout



 Lovin' it!


----------



## garcia3441

_99 problems_- Jay-Z


----------



## playstopause

Sounds of silence / volume 3


----------



## garcia3441

_26 Days on the Road_- The Twangbangers


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Mind Coruption


----------



## garcia3441

_Argus: Remastered & Revisited_- Wishbone Ash


----------



## Michael

Jason Becker - Air


----------



## garcia3441

_Birthday Suit_- L.A. Jones & the Blues Messengers


----------



## maskofduality

Only a Matter of Time - When Dream and Day Unite - Dream Theater


----------



## Michael

Outworld - I Thanatos


----------



## Alex-D33

Temple of the absurd (Jason Becker)
Killer Banshee ( Sun Caged )
AHHHHHH thank you very much!!!


----------



## Michael

Killer Banshee! 

Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know


----------



## Alex-D33

Michael said:


> Killer Banshee!
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know



that song just makes me whant to  Cheers to you bro


----------



## garcia3441

_Mind's Eye_- Vinnie Moore


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Grooves In Orbit


----------



## garcia3441

_Defying Gravity_- Vinnie Moore


----------



## cow 7 sig

prelude to war,by me


----------



## D-EJ915

All Shall Perish - We hold these truths


----------



## garcia3441

_Blank Generation_- Richard Hell & the Voivods


----------



## Michael

And Oceans - Intelligence Is Sexy


----------



## Gilbucci

G3 Jam - La Grange


----------



## Michael

And Oceans - White Synthetic Noise


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Moon_- Robben Ford


----------



## Michael

And Oceans - Picturesque: Cataclysm Savour: And the Little Things That Make Us ...


----------



## Gilbucci

G3 Jam - Foxy Lady


----------



## garcia3441

_Sanctuary III_- The Byrds


----------



## Michael

And Oceans - Ie Te Connais Beau Masque


----------



## garcia3441

_Return of a Legend_- Jody Williams


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Dark Insanity


----------



## garcia3441

_Split Decision_- Steve Morse Band


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul


----------



## garcia3441

_New Ground_- Robert Bradley's Blackwater Suprise


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Nemesis


----------



## garcia3441

_Damas Y Caballeros!_- Los Straitjackets


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Street Carp


----------



## garcia3441

_Big Delta_- Omar & the Howlers


----------



## Michael

Deicide - Vengeance Will Be Mine


----------



## garcia3441

_Old, New, Borrowed, and Blue_- Kris Wiley


----------



## Michael

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## garcia3441

_Breaking the Rules_- Kris Wiley


----------



## Michael

Black Sabbath - A National Acrobat


----------



## Blexican

King Diamond - The Ritual


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Guardian Of Time


----------



## Blexican

Black Sabbath w/ Dio - Neon Knights


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Going Through The Motions


----------



## garcia3441

_Tribal Thunder_- Dick Dale


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Forsaken

Systematic Chaos is really growing on me.


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Bored


----------



## garcia3441

_The 1971 Tour_- Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Root


----------



## garcia3441

_Songs for the Deaf_- Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Around The Fur


----------



## garcia3441

_Flesh on Flesh_- Al Dimeola


----------



## Shawn

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## Michael

HOLLLY DIVVVER! 


Pantera - Walk


----------



## Shawn

Now playing~ Iron Maiden - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son. MOONCHILD!! 

It's great hering this album again, it's been a few years since i've listened to it.


----------



## Michael

Hmm, I really need to add to my Maiden collection. I've only got Number Of The Beast. : /


Soilwork - Cranking The Sirens


----------



## playstopause

Django Reinhardt / Swing Guitar


----------



## Brandon

one of my friends bands. Conflict of Interest.

myspace.com/conflictofinterest


----------



## garcia3441

_Slippage_- Slobberbone


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Damien


----------



## garcia3441

_Meet me in Margaritaville_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Without A Trace


----------



## garcia3441

_Hunger_- Janis Ian


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Obediance Unto Death


----------



## garcia3441

_The Pizza Tapes_- Jerry Garcia, David Grisman, and Tony Rice


----------



## Slayer89

Evergrey Recreation Day

and

Heaven Shall Burn Antigone


----------



## garcia3441

_King of the Road_- Fu Manchu


----------



## D-EJ915

Souldrainer - First Row In Hell


----------



## garcia3441

_Bite Me_- Smokin' Joe Kubeck


----------



## Michael

Beyond Hatred - Disintegration of Fractured Aeons


----------



## garcia3441

_Coming to Your Senses_- Frank Gambale


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Fuck The Humans


----------



## garcia3441

_The Last Waltz_- The Band


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Outworld


----------



## garcia3441

_New Connection_- Todd Snider


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Riders


----------



## garcia3441

_Deuce_- Psychedelic Breakfast


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - Killer Bashee


----------



## garcia3441

_Virtual Virtue_- Eric Jerardi Band


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - Four Guilders


----------



## garcia3441

_Sailing to Philadelphia_- Mark Knopfler


----------



## Michael

Deicide - The Lord's Sedition


----------



## garcia3441

_If I were Britannia, I'd Waive the Rules_- Budgie


----------



## Michael

Jason Becker - Altitudes


----------



## garcia3441

_The Best of_- Budgie


----------



## Buzz762

Nile - The Black Hand of Set


----------



## Michael

Book of Reflections - Going Through The Motions


----------



## garcia3441

_A1A_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Snake Doctor

Aeon - God Gives Head in Heaven


----------



## garcia3441

_Legacy_- Rick Nelson


----------



## Michael

The Amenta - Erebus


----------



## garcia3441

_Liquored Up & Lacquered Down_- Southern Culture On The Skids


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Praise the Name of Satan


----------



## garcia3441

_Little Sparrow_- Dolly Parton


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Enraptured by Evil


----------



## garcia3441

_Jenna's Eyes_- PRS Dragons


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Valley of the Crucified


----------



## garcia3441

_The very Best of_- Montrose


----------



## Michael

The Amenta - Mictlan


----------



## garcia3441

_Voodoo Child: The Jimi Hendrix Collection_


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Prince Of The North


----------



## garcia3441

_Damn the Torpedoes_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - Steam Of Consciousness


----------



## garcia3441

_Howl with the wolf_- Studebaker John and the Hawks


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Hammer Revelation


----------



## garcia3441

_Mi Son_- Rick Trevino


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Storm Detonation


----------



## garcia3441

_Birdland_- The yardbirds


----------



## Michael

Windir - Blodssvik


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Evolution


----------



## kmanick

Prashant Aswani-Revelations
great stuff if you're into the Greg Howe type of vibe (which I am )


----------



## playstopause

Deftones / Adrenaline


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Gambale - Coming to your senses (land of the leal)

and the new Planet X featuring Holdsworth


----------



## garcia3441

_Mambo Sinuendo_- Ry Cooder & Manuel Galban


----------



## Michael

Outworld - City Of The Dead


----------



## Snake Doctor

Quo Vadis - Absolution (Element of the Ensemble III)


----------



## garcia3441

_Down in the alley_- Alvin Youngblood Hart


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Race Against Time


----------



## garcia3441

_The Crossing_- Big Country


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - The Wet Season


----------



## garcia3441

_Boston_- Boston


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - Killer Bashee


----------



## garcia3441

_Four Way Street_- Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Damnation Game


----------



## garcia3441

_High 'n Dry_- Def Leppard


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Beyond The Dark Sun


----------



## garcia3441

_Marquee Moon_- Television


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Cerberus - Chapters of Blackness


----------



## garcia3441

_The Dirty South_- Drive-By Truckers


----------



## Gilbucci

Paul Gilbert - Hurry Up


----------



## garcia3441

_In On The Kill Taker_- Fugazi


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Valley of The Crucified


----------



## garcia3441

_An Ecstasy Of Fumbling - The Definitive Anthology_- Budgie


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Michael

Cacophony - Go Off!


----------



## garcia3441

_Heavenly_- The Vines


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Forsaken


----------



## Michael

As I Lay Dying - Forever


----------



## garcia3441

_Hometown Guitar_- Chet Atkins


----------



## Michael

Bloodbath - Eaten


----------



## garcia3441

_Girls Go Wild_- The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Michael

As I Lay Dying - Through Struggle


----------



## garcia3441

_Seven Worlds_- Eric Johnson


----------



## Michael

As I Lay Dying - 94 Hours


----------



## garcia3441

_In Session_- Albert King w/Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Michael

Carcass - Buried Dreams


----------



## garcia3441

_Time's Up_- Living Colour


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Erroneous Manipulation


----------



## garcia3441

_Meu! '75_- Neu!


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Inside What's Within Behind


----------



## garcia3441

_Buck Owens and his Buckaroos: Live in Japan_- Buck Owens


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vanished


----------



## garcia3441

_The Division Bell_- Pink Floyd


----------



## Metal Ken

Cryptopsy - none so vile


----------



## garcia3441

_Black Rose: A Rock Legend_- Thin Lizzy


----------



## Michael

Outworld - The Never


----------



## garcia3441

_Revolver_- The Beatles


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fear Factory: Soul of a New Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Blackout_- The Scorpions


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Leviathan


----------



## garcia3441

_Exile on Main Street_- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Naren

Kreator - Outcast


----------



## garcia3441

_Who's Next_- The Who


----------



## D-EJ915

Megadeth - Never Walk Alone...A Call to Arms


----------



## D-EJ915

Megadeth - Gears of War


----------



## garcia3441

_The Complete Riverside Recordings_- Wes Montgomery


----------



## Michael

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## garcia3441

_The Essential Jerry Reed_


----------



## Michael

Cacophony - X-Ray Eyes


----------



## garcia3441

_The Guitar Sounds of James Burton_


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - City Beneath The Sea


----------



## garcia3441

_Highway to Hell_- AC/DC


----------



## D-EJ915

Avril Lavigne - Sk8er B01


----------



## garcia3441

_Jailbreak_- Thin Lizzy


----------



## Michael

Anthrax - The Enemy


----------



## garcia3441

_Strangers in the Night_- UFO


----------



## Michael

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## garcia3441

_Ace of Spades_- Motorhead


----------



## Rusty_cooley702

Slipknot 9.0 live and volume 3
trivim's ascendancy 
Children of bodom are you dead yet
and whatever pop up on the radio wether its metallica or red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## Rusty_cooley702

Slipknot 9.0 live and volume 3
trivim's ascendancy 
Children of bodom are you dead yet
and whatever pop up on the radio wether its metallica or red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Puddle Of Gore


----------



## garcia3441

_Drums along the Mohawk_- Jean Beauvoir


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Fuck The Humans


----------



## garcia3441

_11th Song_- Deep Blue Something


----------



## Michael

Slayer - Spirit In Black


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirt_- Alice In Chains


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Strangler


----------



## garcia3441

_Band of Gypsys_- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Possessing The Angels


----------



## garcia3441

_No Way Out_- Chocolate Watchband


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Don't Say A Word


----------



## garcia3441

_King of the Delta Blues Singers_- Robert Johnson


----------



## Michael

Dragonforce - My Spirit Will Go On


----------



## garcia3441

_The Very Best of_- Buddy Guy


----------



## playstopause

pwftw / KMFDM


----------



## Michael

Dragonforce - Soldiers of The Wasteland


----------



## garcia3441

_A Live One_- Phish


----------



## Michael

Emperor - An Elgy Of Icaros


----------



## garcia3441

_Deaf Gods of Babylon_- Lord Tracy


----------



## Michael

Emperor - The Source of Icon E


----------



## Shawn

Faith Hope Love by King's X


----------



## DslDwg

Been alternating - Into Eternity - Buried in Oblivion and Redemption - The Origins of Ruin


----------



## Rusty_cooley702

rusty cooley
slipknot
underoath

anything by them


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Psychotic Precision


----------



## garcia3441

_Supernatural_- Santana


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Strap it on


----------



## garcia3441

_The Aquarium Rescue Unit_- The Aquarium Rescue Unit


----------



## playstopause

Otep / Confrontation


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Frantic Disembowlment


----------



## playstopause

Rush / Far cry


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Aluminum Pudding


----------



## garcia3441

_Tusk_- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Michael

Racer X - Heart Of A Lion


----------



## garcia3441

Coast to Coast AM with Art Bell


----------



## Michael

Slayer - War Ensemble


----------



## garcia3441

_Back to the Well_- Lee Roy Parnell


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - It Wont Fade


----------



## garcia3441

_Semi-True Stories_- Mac McAnally


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Bad Horsie


----------



## garcia3441

_Down To Earth_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Atheist - Elements


----------



## garcia3441

_*Little Rock Getaway*_- Jimmy Bryant


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Back Burner


----------



## garcia3441

_*Chinatown, My Chinatown*_- Chet Atkins & His Galloping Guitar


----------



## Tombinator

Aeon - Bleeding the False


----------



## garcia3441

_*Steelin' the Blues*_- Jerry Byrd & The String Dusters


----------



## Michael

Dark Empire - Possessed


----------



## Decapitated

Anterior - This Age of Silence --- Their guitarist f-ing rips!


----------



## garcia3441

_Wipe Out_- Gary Hoey


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Up Against the Ropes


----------



## garcia3441

_Blood & Roses_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Don't Judge Me


----------



## garcia3441

_R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A._- John Mellencamp


----------



## playstopause

Feist / The reminder


----------



## garcia3441

_Cherry Bomb_- John Mellencamp


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Uncontrolled


----------



## garcia3441

_Personal Jesus_- Johnny Cash


----------



## D-EJ915

Destroy the Runner - Columbia

just got back from seeing these guys


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Turn The Page


----------



## garcia3441

_Hurt_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Rule The World


----------



## garcia3441

_Corn Pickin'_- James Burton & Ralph Mooney


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Scapegoat


----------



## playstopause

It makes a sound when i scratch my leg.


----------



## garcia3441

_Farewell Blues_- Clarence White & The Kentucky Colonels


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - The Celestine Prophecy


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Smoke_- Merle Travis


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Eraser


----------



## garcia3441

_Dented Fender_- Roy Clark


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Stillborn


----------



## garcia3441

_The Claw_- Jerry Reed


----------



## Michael

Anata - Built On Sand


----------



## garcia3441

_Home in San Antone_- Johnny Bush


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Deduced to Overkill


----------



## garcia3441

_Me & My Guitar_- Tony Rice


----------



## distressed_romeo

Porcupine Tree: In Absentia
Paradise Lost: In Requiem


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - New Millennium Cyanide Christ


----------



## garcia3441

_Country Boy_- Albert Lee


----------



## Michael

Blood Red Throne - State Of Darkness


----------



## garcia3441

_Barnard Blues_- Bob Willis & his Texas Playboys


----------



## Michael

Angelcorpse - Machinery Of Cleansing


----------



## kherman

In my Car right now.
Angra - Temple of Shadows.
Blind Guardian - Nightfall in middle-earth.
Kamelot -The Black Halo.
Avantasia - The Metal Opera pt.1 .
Enchant - Blueprint of the World.
Pagan's Mind - Enigmatic: Calling.


----------



## garcia3441

_Seventh & Union_- Hank Garland


----------



## Michael

Ragnarok - In Nomine Satanas


----------



## Ryan

Cannibal Corpse - Condemned to Agony
Aeon - The Reture of Apolluon


----------



## Michael

Kreator - Catholics Despot


----------



## garcia3441

_Six Days on the Road_- Dave Dudley


----------



## Michael

Michael Jackson - Heal The World


----------



## garcia3441

_Feel Alright_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Derek Sherninian - What A Shame


----------



## garcia3441

_Hardcore Troubadour_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Domain - One Perfect Moment


----------



## garcia3441

_South Nashville Blues_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Suffocation - Effigy Of The Fogotten


----------



## garcia3441

_A Girl like You_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Ajattara - Ikiyss


----------



## garcia3441

_Blues Before & After_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Falkenbach - Walhall


----------



## garcia3441

_Top of the Pops_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Derdian - Screams Of Agony


----------



## garcia3441

_Soul of a Robot_- John 5


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Fame


----------



## garcia3441

_Peter Gunn_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - On The Edge Of Madness


----------



## garcia3441

_Namotu Moon_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Warcry


----------



## garcia3441

_Copperhead Road_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Guardian Of Time


----------



## garcia3441

_Dead Flowers_- Steve Earle


----------



## Gilbucci

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel


----------



## garcia3441

_The Other Kind_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Insania Stockholm - To Live Another Day


----------



## playstopause

White Zombie / La Sexorcisto-Devil Music Vol. 1


----------



## garcia3441

_I'm Just a Bill_- Deluxx Folk Implosion


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - King Antichrist


----------



## D-EJ915

Galneryus - Silent Revelation


----------



## garcia3441

_Verb: That's what Happening_- Moby


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Far Beyond Illusion


----------



## garcia3441

_Video Killed the radio star_- The Buggles


----------



## Snake Doctor

Carcass - Buried Dreams


----------



## garcia3441

_Long Time Gone_- The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Legions Descend


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver - Not all who wander are lost


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fire In The Sky


----------



## garcia3441

_Just Dropped In (To see What condition my condition was in)_- Willie Nelson


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Dominate


----------



## garcia3441

_Hold Me Now_- Thompson Twins


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - God Of Our Own Divinity


----------



## D-EJ915

I started and finished listening to the Devildriver cd while in the 100k thread


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Case of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor)_- Robert Palmer


----------



## Gilbucci

James LaBrie- Invisible

BTW: His solo album owns.


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Kingdom For A Heart


----------



## garcia3441

_Whiter Shade of Pale_- Procol Harum


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - In Black and White


----------



## garcia3441

_Tempted_- Squeeze


----------



## Tombinator

The sound of my ceiling quietly spinning around, like an 12', 10" or 7" I forgot to take off the turntable.


----------



## garcia3441

_In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_- Iron Butterfly


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Evolution


----------



## garcia3441

_Kick out the Jams_- The MC5


----------



## Michael

Vader - As Heavens Collide...


----------



## garcia3441

_Transcendental Blues_- Steve Earle


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Fragments


----------



## garcia3441

_Justice in Ontario_- Steve Earle & the Dukes


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Without Fear


----------



## garcia3441

_Write me a Few Lines_- Eric Sardinas


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - The Fourth Legacy


----------



## the.godfather

Metallica - And Justice For All


----------



## garcia3441

_Murderin' Blues_- Eric Sardinas


----------



## Snake Doctor

Carcass - Embodiment


----------



## garcia3441

_Santa Monica_- Everclear


----------



## Variant

(New England driving music over the last few days)

Meshuggah - Re-Nothing
Spock Beard - Day For Night
Devy - Ziltoid
Opeth - Damnation
Dream Theater - Metropolis Part 2
In Flames - Reroute To Remain
Disarmonia Mundi - Mind Tricks 
Chroma Key - Dead Air For Radios


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## D-EJ915

Opeth - The Leper Affinity

first opeth song I've listened to this year


----------



## Michael

Well that's not very brutal... 


Nevermore - Final Product


----------



## Used666

Porcupine Tree-Fear Of A Blank Planet


----------



## Rusty_cooley702

One of my guilty pleasures

Blue & yellow by the used


----------



## Michael

1349 - Beyond The Apocalypse


----------



## playstopause

Live earth.


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - War Of The Angels


----------



## garcia3441

_My Way_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## D-EJ915

devildriver - die and die now


----------



## garcia3441

_Why Can't I_- Liz Phair


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vackra Nina


----------



## garcia3441

_False Echoes_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## sakeido

Neurosis - Given to the Rising 
FUCKING. SWEET. ALBUM.


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Heaving Earth


----------



## garcia3441

_Tree-top Flyer_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Chambers of Dis


----------



## garcia3441

_Southern Cross_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Ryan

Gasoline Finger - Tandjent


----------



## garcia3441

_Cheeseburger in Paradise_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Demonic Staccto Erection


----------



## garcia3441

_Pirate Looks at 40_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Swarm of Rats


----------



## garcia3441

_Jamaica Farewell_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Humiliative


----------



## garcia3441

_Margaritaville_- Jimmy Buffett


BTW- This is post #4000


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - In The Wake Of The Weary


----------



## FortePenance

Straws Pulled at Random - Meshuggah


----------



## Makelele

Symphony X - Domination


----------



## garcia3441

_A Mile High in Denver_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Harmless Wishes


----------



## garcia3441

_The Captain & The Kid_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - More Than Ever


----------



## garcia3441

_There's Nothing Soft about Hard Times_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Evergrey -Visions


----------



## garcia3441

_Banana Republics_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Blinded


----------



## garcia3441

_Last Mango In Paris_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Seedawakener

Myself playing guitar!


----------



## Michael

Dungeon - Tarranno del Mar


----------



## playstopause

Fabulous swing collection / Foot tappin' favorites & jumpin' jitterbugs from the fabulous swing era.


----------



## garcia3441

_Mademoiselle (Voulez Vous Danser)_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## -K4G-

despised icon - the ills of modern man 

sick album.


----------



## Tombinator

GG Allin - Freaks, Faggots, Drunks and Junkies


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Waiting


----------



## Korbain

slipknot's self titled album. good shit indeed


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - The Shrink


----------



## Shawn

Death Angel - Act III
Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## Michael

Skinless - Spoils of the sycophant


----------



## garcia3441

_Hollywood Hills_- Beat Farmers


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - V(erbal) D(efense) M(echanism)


----------



## garcia3441

_Everything to Everyone_- Everclear


----------



## Michael

Hammerfall - Riders of The Storm


----------



## MerlinTKD

Easybake - _Let's Eat Out_

Random Unearth

Checking out Vince LuPone

and always some Sevendust!


----------



## garcia3441

_Father of Mine_- Everclear


----------



## Michael

Shadow Gallery - Release, Rele


----------



## angryman

The New Divine Heresy album.


----------



## garcia3441

_Summerland_- Everclear


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype - Immolation


----------



## Ryan

Human Mincer - Embryonized


----------



## Snake Doctor

Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## Ryan

Soul Drainer - First Row In Hell


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Torn


----------



## garcia3441

_I will buy you a new life_- Everclear


----------



## Michael

Soul Drainer - Reborn (Thanks Ryan )


----------



## garcia3441

_Extraordinary_- Liz Phair


----------



## Michael

Obituary - Intoxicated


----------



## garcia3441

_Why Can't I_- Liz Phair


----------



## Michael

Obituary - Slowly We Rot


----------



## garcia3441

_The Last Dance_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Cynic - Textures


----------



## garcia3441

_Luck be a Lady_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Wolf


----------



## garcia3441

_My Kind Of Town (Chicago Is)_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Swamphell


----------



## garcia3441

_It Was a Very Good Year_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Moonsorrow - Jäästä Syntynyt / Varjojen Virta


----------



## garcia3441

_I've got you under my skin_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Finisterra


----------



## garcia3441

_That's Life_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Blood Tells


----------



## garcia3441

_My Way_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Outworld - War Cry


----------



## garcia3441

_Send In The Clowns_- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Thanatos


----------



## garcia3441

_Maria (Shut Up and Kiss Me)_- Willie Nelson


----------



## Ryan

Souldrainer - Reborn


----------



## playstopause

Flaw / Endangered species


----------



## Moro

Lamb of God - Walk with me in hell


----------



## garcia3441

_Straight Out of Line_- Godsmack


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## garcia3441

_Faceless_- Godsmack


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Death and The Healing


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Motor Scooter_- Montrose


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice - Bloodwork



Ryan said:


> Souldrainer - Reborn


I listened the shit outta that cd yesterday, it rules.


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Psyklon Aeon


----------



## garcia3441

_I Stand Alone_- Godsmack


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Core Solution


----------



## garcia3441

_I Fucking Hate You_- Godsmack


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rise Up


----------



## garcia3441

_Walk Away_- The James Gang


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Asator


----------



## garcia3441

_Last Stand In Open Country_- Willie Nelson & Kid Rock


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Prelude To Madness


----------



## garcia3441

_Just Dropped In_- Willie Nelson


----------



## Michael

Quo Vadis - Hunter-Killer


----------



## garcia3441

_Long Time Gone_- The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - EBE


----------



## garcia3441

_Landslide_- The Dixie Chicks


----------



## FortePenance

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence: About to Crash


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Valhalla


----------



## garcia3441

_Travelin' Soldier_- The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Psychotic Precision


----------



## Tombinator

Brighter Death Now - Innerwar


----------



## Michael

Death - Flesh and The Power It Holds


----------



## garcia3441

_It's Always Something_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Dungeon - Paradise


----------



## garcia3441

_I've Done Everything For You_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Love is Alright Tonight_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Transfixion


----------



## the.godfather

Bon Jovi - In And Out Of Love (it's on the radio atm)


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Jinxed


----------



## Ancestor

WASP - sleeping in the fire


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Hammer Revelation


----------



## Dissociation

Cannibal Corpse - Kill


----------



## garcia3441

_Celebrate Youth_- Rick Springfield


----------



## D-EJ915

Moi Dix Mois - Shadows Temple-X


----------



## garcia3441

_Remember Tomorrow_- Mo' Horizons


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Grooves In Orbit


----------



## playstopause

Metalica / Ride the lightening


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Still My Bleeding Heart


----------



## garcia3441

_Pheli War_- Bally Jagpal


----------



## canuck brian

Accept - Balls to the Wall (on right now)

Also listening to old AC/DC (Bon Scott days) I'm really digging the old stuff again.


----------



## playstopause

canuck brian said:


> Also listening to old AC/DC (Bon Scott days) I'm really digging the old stuff again.



 It rules.


----------



## garcia3441

_Moi et Toi_- Abdel Ali Slimani


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Victorious March


----------



## playstopause

Spawn's soundtrack.


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth -Runes To My Memory


----------



## garcia3441

_Sharp Dressed Man_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - More Than Ever


----------



## garcia3441

_Viva Las Vegas_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Black Metal


----------



## garcia3441

_Doubleback_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Nightmare


----------



## Gilbucci

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## garcia3441

_Cheap Sunglasses_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## Elite

Nine Inch Nails - Wish


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Food For The Gods


----------



## garcia3441

_Legs_- ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Leave The Past Behind


----------



## garcia3441

_Caught In A Dream_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Descent of the Archangel


----------



## garcia3441

_I'm Eighteen_- Alice Cooper


----------



## playstopause

Threat Signal / Under reprisal


----------



## garcia3441

_Is It My Body_- Alice Cooper


----------



## the.godfather

God Forbid - To The Fallen Hero


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Von - Satanic Blood.


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - V(erbal) D(efense) M(echanism)


----------



## Shawn

Death Angel - Act III


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Waiting


----------



## garcia3441

_Ballad of Dwight Fry_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Sebastian

LOG - Requiem


----------



## garcia3441

_Werewolves of London_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Shawn

Disincarnate - Dreams Of The Carrion Kind

Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquility - The Treason Wall


----------



## garcia3441

_Excitable Boy_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Michael

Dungeon - Tarranno del Mar


----------



## Moro

Primus - Power mad


----------



## garcia3441

_Lawyers, Guns, and Money_- Warren Zevon


----------



## playstopause

Otep / House of secrets


----------



## Michael

Outworld - The Grey Tide


----------



## Ryan

Abominodium - Ancient Spires


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny

Track # 1 and 5 =


----------



## Michael

Anata - A Problem Yet To Be Solved


----------



## garcia3441

_Play it all Night Long_- Warren Zevon


----------



## D-EJ915

Hammerfall - Steel Meets Steel


----------



## garcia3441

_Mr. Bad Example_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - Gravaged (A Cryptopsy)


----------



## garcia3441

_dueSouth_- Jay Semko


----------



## Michael

Anata - Released When You're Dead


----------



## garcia3441

_Bone of Contention_- Spirit of the West


----------



## Michael

Necrophagist - The Stillborn One


----------



## garcia3441

_American Woman_- The Guess Who


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Fuck The Humans


----------



## garcia3441

_Henry Martin_- Figgy Duff


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - One By One


----------



## garcia3441

_Rocks_- Rod Stewart


----------



## Michael

Soul Drainer - Reborn


----------



## garcia3441

_Ooh La La_- Rod Stewart


----------



## Michael

Vile - The New Age of Chaos


----------



## garcia3441

_Hotel Chambermaid_- Rod Stewart


----------



## the.godfather

Megadeth - Train of Consequences


----------



## Korbain

black light burns - one of yours 

kick ass song


----------



## garcia3441

_When We were the new boys_- Rod Stewart


----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos


----------



## FortePenance

Spoken Words of Venom - Naglfar


----------



## garcia3441

_Video Killed the Radio Star_- The Buggles


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Don't Judge Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Sweet Dreams_- Eurythmics


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## Ryan

Souldrainer - Reborn


----------



## Blexican

Pig Destroyer - Phantom Limb


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Gimme Hope Jo'anna_- Eddy Grant


----------



## Blexican

Michael said:


> Be'lakor - Tre'aste



Never heard of Be'lakor...any good?
Kinda stupid question. If they weren't good, why listen, right?


----------



## garcia3441

_Romancing The Stone_- Eddy Grant


----------



## Ryan

Meshuggah - Transfixion

I thinking about doing a cover.. \m/


----------



## Blexican

Ryan said:


> Meshuggah - Transfixion
> 
> I thinking about doing a cover.. \m/



You should do a Meshuggah medley for your next recording. Transfixion to Terminal Illusions to The Mouth Licking What You've Bled to Suffer In Truth to...god damn, I could go on forever


----------



## garcia3441

_Addicted to Love_- Robert Palmer


----------



## Variant

Porcupine Tree - Fear Of A Blank Planet

Phenomenal album. Every time I listen to it it gets better.


----------



## B Lopez

Alex Skolnick Trio - Last Day In Paradise

Pretty cool album. Even a jazz version of _Practice What You Preach_


----------



## garcia3441

_Hold Me Now_- Thompson Twins


----------



## Michael

Blexican said:


> Never heard of Be'lakor...any good?
> Kinda stupid question. If they weren't good, why listen, right?



They sure are.  I've seen 'em live twice. I'd say they're for fans of Opeth, Amon Amarth, Moonpell, etc.

www.myspace.com/belakor 

Listen to Neither Shape Nor Shadow first. 


NP: Cryptopsy - Gravaged (A Cryptopsy)


----------



## FortePenance

Plan B - Bulb


----------



## Battle-axe

Itinérant/Ross 128 _by_ Rosetta


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Sculpting the Throne Ov Seth


----------



## Mail2JackButler

Right now mostly Evergrey, Circus Maximus, Dream Theater, Symphony X, James Labries's Elements of Persuasion disc and Nocturnal Rites.


----------



## Michael

Aeon - With Blood They Pay


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Seamstress Blues_- Cinderella


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vanished


----------



## Ryan

Meshuggah - Sublevels


----------



## Michael

Necrophagist - Diminished To Be


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## playstopause

Anthrax / Bring the noise.


----------



## garcia3441

_Coming Home_- Cinderella


----------



## Variant

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile

Great album with stellar continuity, and only a few week spots. It amazes me what beautiful masterpieces Trent can create, only to sink to some despicably bad songcraft on a regular basis. :Shrug:


----------



## garcia3441

_Hollywood Hills_- Beat Farmers


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - The Sword Of Uncreation


----------



## Gilbucci

Godsmack - Releasing The Demons


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Kings Shall Be Kings


----------



## technomancer

Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## Shawn

Disincarnate - Dreams Of The Carrion Kind....again.


----------



## garcia3441

_Dark Light_- Beat Farmers


----------



## lailer75

new Malevolent Creation


----------



## garcia3441

_Make it Last_- Beat Farmers


----------



## Battle-axe

Indoor Swimming At The Space Station _by_ Eluvium


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Suicide Note pt 2


----------



## technomancer

Steve Vai - Sound Theories Vol. I
Steve Vai - Sound Theories Vol. II


----------



## Sebastian

Eagles ... Hotel California


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - The Inner Circle


----------



## Seedawakener

Divine heresy! FUCKING HEAVY SHIT!


----------



## garcia3441

_God is Here Tonight_- Beat Farmers


----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy - Royal Blood Heresy


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Asator


----------



## garcia3441

_Girls, Girls, Girls_- Motley Crue


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - Destroy, Erase, Improve


----------



## drshock

The Stench of Redemption- Deicide
The Apostasy- Behemoth
The Negation- Decapitated


----------



## Drew

Gordian Knot - "Emergent"


----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy...


----------



## HotRodded7321

The White Stripes - Icky Thump

GOD I love this band....track is fun to jam out to.


----------



## garcia3441

_Born to Raise Hell_- Motorhead


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - The Siren


----------



## garcia3441

_I Stand Alone_- Godsmack


----------



## kmanick

Andy Timmons -Resolution
I always forget how much I like this guys playing
until I hear it again.


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Time Takes Us All


----------



## garcia3441

_Strippers Only_- My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Drew

kmanick said:


> Andy Timmons -Resolution
> I always forget how much I like this guys playing
> until I hear it again.



He does kind of rule.


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Man Of The King


----------



## garcia3441

_Verb: That's What's Happening_- Moby


----------



## Gilbucci

Control Denied - The Fragile Art Of Existence


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Hours Passed In Exile


----------



## amonb

Isis - Oceanic...a classic


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Trollfan


----------



## garcia3441

_Give Up the Funk (Tear the Roof off the Sucka)_- Parliament


----------



## Michael

Emperor - The Burning Shadows of Silence


----------



## garcia3441

_Aqua Boogie_- Parliament


----------



## kung_fu

Beastie boys - the rat cage (the mix-up)


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Your Little Suburbia is in Ruins


----------



## playstopause

kung_fu said:


> Beastie boys - the rat cage (the mix-up)



Is that new album good?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Linear Sphere: Reality Dysfunction


----------



## oompa

ott - smoked glass and chrome


----------



## D-EJ915

Into Eternity - A Past Beyond Memory


----------



## garcia3441

_Flash Light_- Parliament


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Sons Of Northern Darkness


----------



## B Lopez

Obsidian - _Emerging_


----------



## garcia3441

_Right Place, Wrong Time_- Dr. John


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Where Death Seems To Dwell


----------



## garcia3441

_Take me home Country Road_- Bruddah IZ


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Bastards of A Lying Breed


----------



## garcia3441

_Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a wonderful world_- Israel (Bruddah IZ) Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - FreeCard


----------



## garcia3441

_Bacalao Con Pan_- Irakere


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Solitary Confinement


----------



## garcia3441

_Asoyin_- Sintesis


----------



## Michael

Dismember - Questionable Ethics


----------



## garcia3441

_El Baile Del Buey Cansao_- Los Van Van


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Angels Holocaust


----------



## garcia3441

_No Me Carezcas_- Dan Den


----------



## Gilbucci

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## garcia3441

_Que Viva Chango_- N.G. LaBanda


----------



## Desecrated

Bill Conti - He-man Masters of the Universe Soundtrack


----------



## Michael

Scott Kreoker - Endless Road


----------



## garcia3441

_Diablo Al Infierno_- Zeus

(Cuban Heavy Metal  )


----------



## Gilbucci

Pantera - I'm Broken

Haven't listened to Pantera in a while


----------



## garcia3441

_Down Incognito_- Kip Winger


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Warm Regards


----------



## garcia3441

_Blind Revolution Mad_- Kip Winger


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Erotic Nightmares


----------



## garcia3441

_Mr. Tambourine Man_- The Byrds


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - City Beneath The Sea


----------



## Gilbucci

Celtic Frost - Circle Of The Tyrants


----------



## oompa

the latest Air album, Pocket symphony.


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - V(erbal) D(efense) M(echanism)


----------



## Bound

Mastodon~ Crystal Skull


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Warpath


----------



## garcia3441

_Turn! Turn! Turn!_- The Byrds


----------



## Lucky Seven

"Close to the Edge" - Yes


----------



## Shawn

Monarch Of The Sleeping Marches - Disincarnate


----------



## tehk

Ayreon - Day Nineteen - Disclosure


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice - 3x3 We Carried Your Body


----------



## garcia3441

_Eight Miles High_- The Byrds


----------



## playstopause

Lamb of god / Sacrament


----------



## garcia3441

_So You Want to be a Rock-n-Roll Star_- The Byrds


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - ThereIn


----------



## garcia3441

_Hero Takes a Fall_- Bangles


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Humiliative


----------



## msf

Corrupted - El Mundo Frio
Warhorse - As Heaven Turns to Ash

DOOM!


----------



## garcia3441

_Buffalo Soldier_- Bob Marley


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Transfixion


----------



## garcia3441

_Get Up Stand Up_- Bob Marley


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Divided By Three


----------



## garcia3441

_White Lines_- Duran Duran


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - Under The Influence


----------



## garcia3441

_I wanna take you Higher_- Duran Duran


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Time Takes Us All


----------



## garcia3441

_Thank You_- Duran Duran


----------



## Michael

Dimmi Borgir - Under Korpens Vinger


----------



## garcia3441

_Fortunate Son_- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Slayer89

Burial For Two


----------



## Lee

Dream Theater-Octavarium (Score live performance)


----------



## Michael

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour


----------



## Gilbucci

Death - Empty Words


----------



## Michael

Nevermore - Sounds of Silence


----------



## MerlinTKD

Korn - Untitled, streamed on myspace


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Demon Of The Fall


----------



## CrashRG

This seemed like a good place to jump in, finally registered here, been lurking for a couple months, seems like a pretty good group of musicians here. 

Names Cody and my CD player is currently spinning:
Car:
Ion Dissonance - Minus the Herd

House:
Korn - Untitled
Desperate For Compromise - unsigned from South Bend Indy, www.myspace.com/dfcmusic....sorry just a little plug for my boys


----------



## Michael

Welcome aboard! 

Opeth - The Leper Affinity


----------



## CrashRG

Thanx for the welcome, seems like a pretty good group here.....the last forum I was on kinda sucked, they all just argued about british B.S. and gave me shit for playing 7 strings. Buncha Limeys.....hah.


----------



## Snake Doctor

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Mountains Of Might


----------



## Gilbucci

Death - Flesh And The Power It Holds


----------



## garcia3441

_Kick Out The Jams_- The MC5


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Felds Of Desolation


----------



## p0ke

Strapping Young Lad - Wrong Side


----------



## Michael

^ Welcome aboard. 


NP: Dark Tranquillity - Single Part Of Two


----------



## p0ke

Michael said:


> ^ Welcome aboard.



Thanks mate  This seems like a very nice forum, people help out instead of nagging.
Would you by any chance be living in Melbourne? Just asking because my father lives there...

NP: Dream Theater - Constant Motion


----------



## Michael

I live in Geelong, which is about an hours drive from Melbourne. But I go to Melbourne quite a bit.


----------



## amonb

Gojira - From Mars To Sirius...awesome


----------



## garcia3441

_Yummy Down on this_- The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Kotex

Guns and Roses~ Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Haven


----------



## Gilbucci

Nile - Masterbating The War Gods


----------



## garcia3441

_The Bad Touch_- The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Adamh1331

Hive - 311


----------



## garcia3441

_Fortunate Son_- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Nosferatu


----------



## garcia3441

_For What it's Worth_- Buffalo Springfield


----------



## FortePenance

New Millenium Cyanide Christ - Bulb (Meshuggah cover dur)


----------



## garcia3441

_Money_- Everlast


----------



## Variant

*K*ill *M*other *F*ucking *D*epeche *M*ode 

Nihil.


----------



## garcia3441

_Ends_- Everlast


----------



## D-EJ915

Souldrainer - Daemon II Daemon


----------



## garcia3441

_Get Down_- Everlast


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Riders


----------



## garcia3441

_Tragically Unhip_- Poison


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Champagne Bath


----------



## garcia3441

_Power To The People_- Poison


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - All I Want Is Everything


----------



## garcia3441

_Smooth_- Santana


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - Tumeni Notes


----------



## garcia3441

_Manic Monday_- The Bangles


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - Highland Wedding


----------



## garcia3441

_Maria Maria_- Santana


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - End Of Time


----------



## Gilbucci

Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## Michael

Decapitated - Babylon's Pride


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## playstopause

Di Meola-Maclaughin-De Lucia / Friday night in San Francisco


----------



## 220BX

hilary duff(yes i'm serious) they are playing it here on the radio!! sucks


----------



## garcia3441

_Ace of Spades_- Motorhead


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Despise The Sun


----------



## garcia3441

_Who can It be Now?_- Men At Work


----------



## D-EJ915

Embodyment - 20 Tongues


----------



## garcia3441

_She Blinded Me With Science_- Thomas Dolby


----------



## D-EJ915

Embodyment - Blinded


----------



## garcia3441

_Peter Gunn_- Roy Buchanan


----------



## Gilbucci

Death - Bite The Pain


----------



## garcia3441

_Beer Drinkin' Woman_- Roy Buchanan


----------



## the.godfather

KoRn - Right Now (love the bass on this track)


----------



## garcia3441

_Wild Side_- Motley Crue


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - The Fourth Legacy


----------



## FortePenance

Blood and Thunder - Mastodon


----------



## Naren

Suicidal Tendencies - Lights Camera Revolution


----------



## garcia3441

_I Melt With You_- Modern English


----------



## Michael

Arsis - Diamond For Disease


----------



## garcia3441

_Why Me?_- Planet P


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Sculpting the Throne Ov Seth


----------



## garcia3441

_Mexican Radio_- Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Conquer All


----------



## garcia3441

_Our House_- Madness


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Soul Burn


----------



## garcia3441

_Talking in Your Sleep_- The Romantics


----------



## amonb

Dagoba - What Hell Is About


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Vanished


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Despise The Sun


----------



## garcia3441

_Goodbye to You_- Scandal


----------



## playstopause

Lamb of god / Sacrament


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Afterlife


----------



## garcia3441

_Gentle On My Mind_- Glen Campbell


----------



## the.godfather

Lamb Of God - Purified


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Don't Judge Me


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

dun dudududun ZILTOID!!! dun dudududun ** THE OM-NI-SCI-ENT!! 


dudududun dudududun dudududun dudududun ZILTOID! ZILTOID! 
dudududun dudududun dudududun dudududun ZILTOID! ZILTOID!


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Defeat


----------



## FortePenance

Hideous Infirmity - Gorguts


----------



## garcia3441

_Wasted Years_- Iron Maiden


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Suffer In Truth


----------



## garcia3441

_Alexander The Great_- Iron Maiden


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - UnOpened


----------



## garcia3441

_Cult of Personality_- Living Colour


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Disintegrate


----------



## the.godfather

Motley Crue - Shout At The Devil


----------



## garcia3441

_Classical Gas_- Mason Williams


----------



## the.godfather

Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart


----------



## garcia3441

_Stand Alone_- Jackyl


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - An Eclectic Manner


----------



## Chattanooga7

Whitechapel- ear to ear


----------



## garcia3441

_The Lumberjack_- Jackyl


----------



## technomancer

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin I


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Despise The Sun

and

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - The Dark Discovery


----------



## Chattanooga7

Suffocation- Surgery Of Impalement.


----------



## garcia3441

_You Can't Judge a Girl By The Panties She Wears_- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Snake Doctor

Dimmu Borgir - Blessings Upon The Throne OF Tyranny


----------



## garcia3441

_Scream_- Billy Idol


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - The Eleventh Hour


----------



## garcia3441

_Break Stuff_- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Thirty Days Of Night


----------



## garcia3441

_The Great American Nightmare_- Rob Zombie w/ Howard Stern


----------



## Michael

Megadeth - Hangar 18


----------



## garcia3441

_Stars_- Hum


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Visions


----------



## Snake Doctor

Necrophagist - To Breathe in a Casket


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - End Of Your Days


----------



## garcia3441

_Vanity_- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Rusty_cooley702

Michael angelo batio
No boundaries


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - A Touch of Blessing


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Tooth and nail




















GL FTW!


----------



## garcia3441

_Cowboy_- Kid Rock


----------



## amonb

Young Devin at his Bi-Polar best!

Black ESP Explorers FTW!


----------



## garcia3441

_I Hate It Too_- Hum


----------



## technomancer

Gordian Knot - Gordian Knot


----------



## Blackrg

YES fukd if i know what genre TCR are, but its good, for me, them and Animosity, are top on playlist


Also new Nile album _Ithyphallic _- its a face melter for shure

 

Funny how as death as Nile vox are, you can still hear southern accents


----------



## technomancer

Gordian Knot - Emergent


----------



## garcia3441

_Origineel Amsterdams_- Osdorp Posse


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Smoke This_- Lynch Mob


----------



## Michael

Children of Bodom - Bodom Beach Terror


----------



## garcia3441

_Wonderwall_- Oasis


----------



## technomancer

King Diamond - Give Me Your Sould... Please


----------



## Thornmoon

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver - Clouds over California


----------



## garcia3441

_Falling Down_- Queensryche


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver - Head on to Heartache


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Company_- Bad Company


----------



## kung_fu

Incubus - "Morning View"


----------



## Chattanooga7

Decapitated-Winds of Creation


----------



## Seedawakener

Ayreon - The human equation... First time I really listen to Ayreon actually.


----------



## D-EJ915

Darkest Hour - Tunguska


----------



## D-EJ915

Trivium - Tread the Floods


----------



## Metal Ken

Municipal Waste \m/


----------



## Kotex

Black Sabbath/Paranoid/War Pigs


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Alexandria


----------



## garcia3441

_Jealous_- Gene Loves Jezebel


----------



## Michael

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## garcia3441

_Down on the Street_- Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## garcia3441

_Hey Jealousy_- Gin Blossoms


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine


----------



## D-EJ915

ZAO - Killing Cupid

this song rules


----------



## D-EJ915

Schlectvalk - The Satanic Forest


----------



## garcia3441

_(Rap) Superstar_- Cypress Hill


----------



## D-EJ915

Darkest Hour - an ethereal drain


----------



## garcia3441

_(Rock) Superstar_- Cypress Hill


----------



## Michael

Outworld - War Cry


----------



## playstopause

Deftones / White pony


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - FreeCard


----------



## garcia3441

_The Cell_- Leslie West


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Bitter Metalic Side


----------



## garcia3441

_I Love It Loud_- The Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Leon

Devin Townsend - ...well, a little bit of everything


----------



## garcia3441

_Chuck_- The Phunk Junkeez


----------



## Blexican

Michael said:


> Kalmah - Bitter Metalic Side



God damn you have good taste.


----------



## garcia3441

_Black Jesus_- Everlast


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah=future breed machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Bank of Bad Habits_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Ivan

cow 7 sig said:


> meshuggah=future breed machine





tool - rosetta stoned


----------



## garcia3441

_Loser_- Billy the Kid


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah=nothing


----------



## Michael

Death - Left To Die


----------



## Gilbucci

Fear My Thoughts - Blankness

Fucking awesome melodeath band!


----------



## cow 7 sig

mudvayne=happy


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Light The Tourch


----------



## cow 7 sig

my bands as yet titled new track


----------



## garcia3441

_Freedom Fighter_- Steve Jones


----------



## Michael

Immortal - The Sun No Longer Rises


----------



## kung_fu

Brand X - macrocosm (moroccan roll)


----------



## garcia3441

_Drown_- Son Volt


----------



## amonb

The Tea Party - Edges of Twilight


----------



## Lee

Forsaken-Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Disillusion - Fall


----------



## garcia3441

_Lie To Me_- Jonny Lang


----------



## Michael

Pain Division - Everyman


----------



## garcia3441

_Fetish (XXX)_- Joan Jett


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Wicked


----------



## MatthewK

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## garcia3441

_Believe_- Disturbed


----------



## MatthewK

Circus Maximus - A Darkened Mind


----------



## garcia3441

_Remember_- Disturbed


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Death and The Healing


----------



## garcia3441

_New York, New York_- Ryan Adams


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Beatiful Death


----------



## garcia3441

_New Thing_- Enuff Z'Nuff


----------



## cow 7 sig

sol niger within 3.33  mr F T


----------



## D-EJ915

Kataklysm - Like Angels Weeping (the dark)


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Apocalypse


----------



## cow 7 sig

missing time=fredrik thordendal


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - New Dimension


----------



## cow 7 sig

the sun door fredrik thordendal .love this album.


----------



## Gilbucci

Carcass - Black Star


----------



## garcia3441

_Foreclosure of a Dream_- Megadeth


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Trust And Betrayal


----------



## garcia3441

_Rain on the Scarecrow_- John Mellencamp


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Candelight Fantasia


----------



## garcia3441

_Cochise_- Audioslave


----------



## Michael

Windir - Martyrium


----------



## playstopause

Throwdown / Venom and tears


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Primal Concrete Sledge


----------



## CoachZ

The Architects by At the Gates


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Winter Madness


----------



## continental

John 5 - Needles, CA


----------



## garcia3441

_I Had to much to Dream Last Night_- The Electric Prunes


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Sacred Spirits,

Sacred Spirit : Sacred Spirit, Vol. 2: More Chants and Dances of Native - Listen, Review and Buy at ARTISTdirect


----------



## garcia3441

_I Feel Free_- Cream


----------



## Chattanooga7

Nile-Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Despise The Sun
Morbid Angel - Domination
Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine
King's X - Faith Hope Love


----------



## CoachZ

Turn the Page by Rush


----------



## garcia3441

_Awake_- Godsmack


----------



## Desecrated

Dark tranquility


----------



## garcia3441

_High Enough_- Damn Yankees


----------



## Snake Doctor

Immortal - Withstand the Fall of Time


----------



## garcia3441

_Dream Police_- Cheap Trick


----------



## Gilbucci

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory  

Why the hell haven't I heard of these guys until now?


----------



## garcia3441

_Hooligan's Holiday_- Motley Crue


----------



## Michael

Vanden Plas - Father


----------



## garcia3441

_Burn_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition


----------



## Snake Doctor

Quo Vadis - Absolution (Element of the Ensemble III)


----------



## Michael

Obituary - 'Till Death


----------



## Snake Doctor

The Ocularis Infernum - Dust


----------



## Michael

Angra - Time


----------



## 220BX

Machine Head - Old


----------



## Michael

Megadeth - A Tout le Monde


----------



## Ishan

Sikth - Death of a Dead Day


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Breaking the chains


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - To Find A Reason


----------



## garcia3441

_Streets of Bakersfield_- Dwight Yoakam & Buck Owens


----------



## Michael

Souldrainer - Reborn


----------



## garcia3441

_Hangover_- America


----------



## Lee

The whir of my fan


----------



## garcia3441

_Heat of the Moment_- Asia


----------



## playstopause

Lee said:


> The whir of my fan



I'm a fan too.


----------



## garcia3441

_Fly High Michelle_- Enuff Z'Nuff


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Only Wanna be With You_- Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Shadowchild


----------



## Lee

playstopause said:


> I'm a fan too.


----------



## Stitch

Fall of troy.


----------



## garcia3441

_Hold My Hand_- Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Vegetta

I'm in a "I hate and am really tired of everything" phase right now  

I need to scare up something new


----------



## garcia3441

_Train, Train_- Blackfoot


----------



## Shawn

Faith Hope Love by King's X


----------



## the.godfather

We Care A Lot - Faith No More (on KNAC)


----------



## garcia3441

_Highway Song_- Blackfoot


----------



## Drew

New Porcupine Tree.


----------



## technomancer

Kamelot - Ghost Opera


----------



## Ivan

Drew said:


> New Porcupine Tree.



Fear of a blank planet? That's a great album.





I now listen to absolutely nothing.


I never believed silence can be this soothing.


----------



## Stitch

Panasonic Youth - The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## NDG

Radiohead - Pearly


----------



## garcia3441

_Duality_- Slipknot


----------



## playstopause

Louder than bombs / The Smiths


----------



## NDG

_Thorns of Crimson Death_ - Dissection


----------



## garcia3441

_Vermilion_- Slipknot


----------



## Snake Doctor

Behemoth - Slaying the Prophets Ov Isa


----------



## amonb




----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Despise The Sun

Morbid Angel - Domination


----------



## Lee

Alice In Chains-Nutshell


----------



## D-EJ915

Kataklysm - The Night They Returned


----------



## playstopause

Django Reinhardt / Djangology


----------



## garcia3441

_Before I Forget_- Slipknot


----------



## navab

Morbid Angel - World Of Shit

I love this album.


----------



## Lee

Rage Against The Machine-Bombtrack


----------



## garcia3441

_Wanted Man_- Ratt


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Wolves

I saw them live on friday night.


----------



## Ryan

Arsis - The Sadistic Motives Behind Bereavement Letters
lol the first words are awesome


----------



## Michael

Black Majesty - Forever Damned


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't Eat the Yellow Snow_- Frank Zappa


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Analyst


----------



## navab

Kamelot - Blücher 

and now:

Kamelot - Love You To Death

Amazing album, i've listened to it three times in a row now!


----------



## D-EJ915

As I Lay Dying - An Ocean Between Us


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirty Love_- Frank Zappa


----------



## El Caco

Chronix radio

I have had it sitting in itunes for ages but never listened before, it just came on as I had it on random, it's not bad.

Does anyone else listen to it?


----------



## Gilbucci

Guthrie Govan - Fives


----------



## garcia3441

_Trouble Every Day_- Frank Zappa


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Antichrist (album)


----------



## Vince

Division \m/


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Jack


----------



## garcia3441

_Run, Runaway_- Slade


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Analyst


----------



## garcia3441

_Albatross_- Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Baptism by Fire


----------



## Kotex

The Offspring~ Nitro Youth


----------



## Michael

Dark Moor - The Night Of The Age


----------



## garcia3441

_Way Cool JR._- Ratt


----------



## Toshiro

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime.

Still the best concept album of all time, IMO. As a whole it rules, and almost every song can stand on it's own as well. No one can match it, not even QR.


----------



## playstopause

Somewhere in time / Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_I Want a Woman_- Ratt


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Godkiller - The End of The World


----------



## Michael

Naglfar - Black God Aftermath


----------



## D-EJ915

mindless self indulgence - stupid mf


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Passenger


----------



## technomancer

OSI - Free


----------



## Ryan

Panzerchrist - Creature


----------



## Ryan

Souldrainer - Reborn


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Back for the attack


----------



## kung_fu

Living color- cult of personality

then

screaming headless torsos - smile & wave


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation -Deceit


----------



## D-EJ915

047. Arch Enemy - [Anthems Of Rebellion #02] Silent Wars


----------



## Michael

In Flames - The Quiet Place


----------



## Snake Doctor

C.O.B - Needled 24/7


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

macabre-fatal foot fetish off of their cd murder metal


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Flameout


----------



## garcia3441

_Johnny Has Gone For A Soldier_- Mark O'Connor & James Taylor


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Mindmaker


----------



## garcia3441

_The Salt In My Tears_- Martin Briley


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Light The Torch


----------



## garcia3441

_Broken Wings_- Mr. Mister


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Analyst


----------



## Ryan

Job for a Cowboy - Reduced to Mere Filth


----------



## Blexican

Nevermore - tomorrow turned into yesterday


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Damage Done


----------



## garcia3441

_Lump_- The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Premonition


----------



## technomancer

Whitesnake - Slip of the Tongue


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> _Lump_- The Presidents of the United States of America



 Garcia = jukebox.


----------



## garcia3441

playstopause said:


> Garcia = jukebox.



 

_Hey Jealousy_- Gin Blossoms


----------



## the.godfather

Lamb Of God - Blood of the Scribe


----------



## garcia3441

_Run Around_- Blues Traveler


----------



## JoelLXVI

some of the G3's and the new Dream Theater cd "Systematic Chaos"


----------



## garcia3441

_What I Got_- Sublime


----------



## D-EJ915

Mindless Self Indulgence - Tom Sawyer


----------



## garcia3441

_Bama Breeze_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## KillMAH

Atheist-Enthralled in Essence


----------



## garcia3441

_God's Gonna Cut You Down_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Spellbound (By The Devil)


----------



## TheManInBlack

umm bash if u will because i could give a shit less but im listenin to Evanescence - Origin....definately a different change of pace


----------



## D-EJ915

Mortal Treason - Abaddon


----------



## Michael

Fear Factory - Martyr


----------



## Blexican

SikTh - Can't We All Dream


----------



## garcia3441

_Nanook Rubs It_- Frank Zappa


----------



## Shawn

Death - Human

Tony MacAlpine - Premonition


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Needlefeast


----------



## playstopause

Lamb of god / Sacrament


----------



## XEN

My guild on ventrilo


----------



## Ryan

Dimmu Borgir - Death Cult Armageddon
lol warcraft + bm


----------



## garcia3441

_Party At The End of The World_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## amonb




----------



## simsklok

electric wizard - dopethrone - track #2 funeralopolis


----------



## garcia3441

_Stand_- Poison


----------



## Xykhron

The Gathering "Mandylion" album, once again since it wa released....


----------



## garcia3441

_Street Fighting Man_- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Shawn

Death - Lack Of Comprehension


----------



## Lee

Mad Season - November Hotel


----------



## garcia3441

_Lithium_- Nirvana


----------



## technomancer

Nocturnal Rites - Afterlife
Jimi Hendrix - Blues
Cradle of Filth - Midian


----------



## Nerina

FLAW and Godsmack


----------



## Gilbucci

Rusty Cooley - War Of The Angels


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Aluminum Pudding


----------



## garcia3441

_Down on the Street_- Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Asator


----------



## EclecticFinn

George Benson - Take Five


----------



## MetalSir

just now "out of the sun" by joey tafolla.. as distressed_romeo remember me.. =)
ahah


----------



## Lee

7for4- X-Dreams 

Progressive German jazz


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind


----------



## Michael

Book Of Reflections - Uncover The Lie


----------



## Shawn

Death - Human

Suffocation - Despise The Sun


----------



## garcia3441

_Pirate looks at 40_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

American Head Charge


----------



## garcia3441

_Boat Drinks_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Nothing's Wrong


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah ''I''


----------



## playstopause

Al Dimeola / Elegant gypsy


----------



## Stitch

Prepare the Bodies - Underneath The Gun


----------



## CrashRG

Five Finger Death Punch
Nonpoint

and currently spinning in my stereo, annoying the piss out of my neighbors is Bleed The Sky


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Premonition


----------



## garcia3441

_Last Train to Clarksville_- The Monkees


----------



## Michael

Pain Division - Evilise


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Asesino - Asesino!


----------



## Michael

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## D-EJ915

Neaera - Tools of Greed


----------



## kung_fu

ornette coleman -"peace"


----------



## garcia3441

_Manana_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Born Dead Buried Alive


----------



## garcia3441

_Burn That Bridge_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Stillborn


----------



## garcia3441

_The Natives are Restless Tonight_- Don Tiki


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - War Path


----------



## garcia3441

_Natives are Restless tonight_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## D-EJ915

Amorphis - Weaving the Incantation


----------



## garcia3441

_We are the People our Parents warned us About_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Outworld - The Never


----------



## garcia3441

_Boat Drinks_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Lee

Silent Warrior - Enigma


----------



## garcia3441

_Cheeseburger in Paradise_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Rejection Role


----------



## Metal Ken

Annihilator - Ultra Motion

Kinda reminds me of SONIC MOTION


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Destroyed


----------



## garcia3441

_Bama Breeze_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Nerina

summer girl by type o negative


----------



## garcia3441

_Alcohaulin' Ass_- Hellyeah!


----------



## Metal Ken

Neuraxis - Trilateral Progression


----------



## garcia3441

_Losin' Your Mind_- Pride & Glory


----------



## NeglectedField

Bal-Sagoth, and lots of them. I love riffing out to them on my 7.


----------



## garcia3441

_The Energy_- Audiovent


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - War Of The Angels


----------



## garcia3441

_Uncle Tom's Cabin_- Warrant


----------



## D-EJ915

Dark Tranquility - My Negation

next up:

Kill Hannah - Lips like Morphine


----------



## garcia3441

_Head Like a Hole_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## D-EJ915

Dir en grey - Marmalade Chainsaw


----------



## garcia3441

_The Secret of my Success_- Night Ranger


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Tooth and nail.


----------



## garcia3441

_Cowboy_- Kid Rock


----------



## Michael

Aeon - With Blood They Pay


----------



## garcia3441

_Turn Me On Mr. Deadman_- The Union Underground


----------



## garcia3441

_Can't Wait One Minute More_- CIV


----------



## Michael

Testament - Down For Life


----------



## Naren

Been listening to...

Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos


----------



## garcia3441

_Classical Gas_- Mason Williams


----------



## Michael

Naren said:


> Been listening to...
> 
> Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos



I  Soilwork.


NP: Lamb Of God - Vigil


----------



## garcia3441

_Gentle on my Mind_- Glen Campbell


----------



## the.godfather

Anthrax - Bring The Noise


----------



## Naren

Michael said:


> I  Soilwork.
> 
> 
> NP: Lamb Of God - Vigil



Me too.  I got three of their albums. I just bought "Natural Born Chaos" about a month ago (maybe even 2 months ago) and my favorite three tracks on it are "Follow The Hollow," "Natural Born Chaos," and "Soilwork's Song Of The Damned." It's cool how he screams, growls, and sings in Swedish on the Japanese bonus track.


----------



## technomancer

Divine Heresy - Bleed The Fifth


----------



## garcia3441

_Everyday People_- Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## garcia3441

_Hate To Say I Told You So_- The Hives


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Mourning Palace


----------



## garcia3441

_Word Up!_- Korn


----------



## Michael

Finntroll - Trollhammaren


----------



## garcia3441

_Another Brick In The Wall (parts 1, 2, and 3)_- Korn


----------



## Michael

Finntroll - Ursvamp


----------



## garcia3441

_Blind_- Korn


----------



## garcia3441

_Starfuckers, Inc._- Nine Inch nails


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Storming Through Red Clouds and Holocaustwinds


----------



## garcia3441

_Elegantly Wasted_- INXS


----------



## Michael

Immortal - One By One


----------



## garcia3441

_Slaves_- Sigue Sigue Sputnik


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Mountains of Might


----------



## garcia3441

_Children of the Revolution_- Bang Tango


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Suns That Sank Below


----------



## garcia3441

_Modern Day Cowboy_- Tesla


----------



## garcia3441

_Heaven's Trail (No Way Out)_- Tesla


----------



## Michael

Windir - Morkets Fyrste


----------



## garcia3441

_Signs_- Tesla


----------



## garcia3441

_Walk of Life_- Dire Straits


----------



## garcia3441

_Money for Nothing_- Dire Straits


----------



## garcia3441

_Caress Me Down_- Sublime


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - Into The Moonlight


----------



## garcia3441

_What I Got_- Sublime


----------



## garcia3441

_Santeria_- Sublime


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - Break The Chains


----------



## Shawn

Death - Human


----------



## Lee

Speed of Love - Rush


----------



## garcia3441

_Cowboys Do More Dope_- Rebel Meets Rebel


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - The Crying Machine


----------



## Faine

Camel Song - Korn.


----------



## Metal Ken

KReator - Extreme Aggression


----------



## Michael

Joe Satriani - Midnight


----------



## garcia3441

_Keep Me In Your Heart_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Michael

Children Of Bodom - Bed Of Razors


----------



## simsklok

Well I don't want no preacher 
Telling me about the god in the sky 
No I don't want no one to tell me 
Where I'm gonna go when I die 
I want to live my life, I don't want 
People telling me what to do 
I just believe in myself 
'cause no one else is true 


black sabbath - under the sun


----------



## Michael

Children Of Bodom - Sixpounder


----------



## Shawn

Morbid Angel - Domination


----------



## Michael

^ Good stuff. 

Vanden Plas - Push


----------



## Faine

Apathy is a cold body - Poisen the well


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## garcia3441

_Circle Sky_- The Monkees


----------



## D-EJ915

Sex Machineguns - Aikoso Subete


----------



## garcia3441

_Murdering Blues_- Eric Sardinas


----------



## Lee

Rush - Bravado


----------



## Drew

Satriani - Crystal Planet


----------



## Mattayus

primal fear - armageddon


----------



## playstopause

Ratt / Out of the cellar


----------



## garcia3441

_Peter Gunn_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Gila Monster


----------



## D-EJ915

Divine Heresy - Rise of the Scorned


----------



## Lee

Pink Floyd - Marooned


----------



## garcia3441

_Blues Before & After_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Through The Belly Of Damnation


----------



## garcia3441

_I Feel Alright_- Steve Earle


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - Iced Earth


----------



## garcia3441

_Addicted to Rock 'N Roll_- The Bad Days


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Facing The Unknown


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Gambale - "Dreamtime"


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Don't Say


----------



## Gilbucci

Yngwie Malmsteen - I'm A Viking

..I think i'm becoming obsessed with Yngwie


----------



## garcia3441

_It's always Something_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Compulsive Psychosis


----------



## garcia3441

_Tuff Enuff_- The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Michael

Severed Savior - Forced To Bleed


----------



## garcia3441

_Copa Cabana_- Barry Manilow


----------



## poisonelvis

crazy horses the osmonds(no joke)


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Set The World On Fire (The Lie of Lies)


----------



## garcia3441

_Take the Long Way Home_- Supertramp


----------



## playstopause

garcia3441 said:


> _Copa Cabana_- Barry Manilow





_"Her name was Lola, she was a showgirl..."_


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Over The Hills and Far Away


----------



## garcia3441

_Maria Maria_- Santana


----------



## Shawn

Death - Human


----------



## garcia3441

_Roots Radicals_- Rancid


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Red Dawn Rising


----------



## garcia3441

_Ruby Soho_- Rancid


----------



## Desecrated

Greg Howe - come and get it.


----------



## garcia3441

_Earth_- Dweezil Zappa


----------



## D-EJ915

Soilwork - Generation Speedkill

btw Neon Rebels =


----------



## Alex-D33

the sound-track from MY COUSIN VINNY .


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Transcendance (Segue)


----------



## playstopause

Feist / The reminder


----------



## garcia3441

_Now that it's over_- Everclear


----------



## garcia3441

_Blind In Texas_- W.A.S.P.


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Dominate


----------



## Shawn

Carcass - Necroticism Descanting The Insalubrious.


----------



## garcia3441

_Parental Guidance_- Judas Priest


----------



## djpharoah

_This Threat is Real_ - Divine Heresy.

One of THE Most brutal riffs in there.


----------



## D-EJ915

Masterplan - Soulburn


----------



## Lucky Seven

Sinergy - Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Sakura No Rei


----------



## garcia3441

_All Mixed Up_- 311


----------



## playstopause

The End / Elementary


----------



## Lucky Seven

Uehara Hiromi - XYZ Uehara = Jazz meets progressive meets classical


----------



## garcia3441

_Where Ever I May Roam_- Metallica


----------



## D-EJ915

Kaya - Psycho Butterfly -Nightmare Mix-


----------



## garcia3441

_Ace of Spades_- Motorhead


----------



## B Lopez

Some Sixx AM http://myspace.com/sixxam

Digging the acoustic Life is Beautiful


----------



## Lee

Daniella - John Butler Trio


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## D-EJ915

Schwartz Stein - Creeper


----------



## poisonelvis

t-rex,the slider


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

divine heresy - bleed the fifth

   

Just got it - what a kickass album!


----------



## kung_fu

Wayne Shorther - "Sacajawea"


----------



## Lee

Traveler - Screaming Trees


----------



## Clydefrog

Mercenary; Soul Decision and Lost Reality.

Best 7 string band ever.


----------



## D-EJ915

AILD - An Ocean Between Us


----------



## kmanick

Jaws of Life -Petrucci Love,Love ,Love that song  
Actually I was jamming to it, trying to dial in my JSX to get a somewhat "Petrucci" tone. 
Got a good tab for it so I figured I'd try and learn it. 
More to it than I thought


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - No Turning Back


----------



## LilithXShred

Sikth - In this light


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Afterlife


----------



## garcia3441

_Ignition_- Trivium


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Shattered Soul


----------



## kung_fu

Between the buried and me - Informal gluttony 
(CD sounds way better than the online clips)


----------



## g_geek

Morbid Angel - Domination (cannot live without that one)
anybody within the same bands?


----------



## garcia3441

_Love Bites_- Def Leppard


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - The Spine Splitter


----------



## Sebastian

Down III - over the under - 3 suns 1 star


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - The Mirror


----------



## Sebastian

Down - Never Try


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Monday Morning Apocalypse


----------



## Sebastian

Down - The Path


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Obedience


----------



## Sebastian

Down - In the Thrall of it all


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Nosferatu


----------



## playstopause

Motley Crue / Shout at the devil.


----------



## Lee

John Butler Trio - Losing You


----------



## playstopause

Badlands / Badlands


----------



## Sebastian

Down - N.O.D


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Diaboli Virtus in Lumbar Est


----------



## Sebastian

Down - On march the saints


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Paradise Regained


----------



## PlanetJeff

Nevermore-Psalm of Lydia


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - The Sin Hellfucked


----------



## garcia3441

_Nothin' To Lose_- Rebel Meets Rebel


----------



## Shawn

Carcass - Necroticism
Death - Human
Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## garcia3441

_Baby One More Time_- Ahmet & Dweezil Zappa


----------



## Shawn

Carcass - Necroticism....again.


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - The Turning


----------



## playstopause

Meshuggah / Nothing


----------



## playstopause

Dokken / Beast from the east.


----------



## Michael

Anglecorpse - Machinery Of The Cleansing


----------



## garcia3441

_Banana Republics_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Rage - Flesh and Blood


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't let me Die Young_- Andy Taylor


----------



## F1Filter

"Pure" - Helmet


----------



## poisonelvis

tenacious d-kg is god


----------



## technomancer

LoNero - Relentless


----------



## playstopause

F1Filter said:


> "Pure" - Helmet



Helmet RULES!!!!!!!!


----------



## poisonelvis

loaded,zapa-joe's garage,soundtrack from crossroads(vai the devil's tool),robert johnson,the lost tapes.full day of flavor.


----------



## F1Filter

playstopause said:


> Helmet RULES!!!!!!!!



Fuck Yeah  I'm checking them out this upcoming weekend. When they come to the SF Bay Area and administer some detuned pwnage on us. 

Actually I'd even go just to check out Page's custom Horizon's and his dual VHT UL rig.  

"I Know" - Helmet


----------



## Zepp88

Rammstein - Volkerball


----------



## Lee

Zepp88 said:


> Rammstein - Volkerball



Such a badass album  



Vicarious - Tool


----------



## PlanetJeff

Tool is great, Vicarious is one of Tool's best song's 

Korn-Hold On


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## garcia3441

_A Mile High In Denver_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Two For Tragedy


----------



## garcia3441

_Southern Cross_- Crosby, Stills, & Nash


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Crownless


----------



## garcia3441

_Bonin' In The Boneyard_- Fishbone


----------



## garcia3441

_I Against I_- Bad Brains


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - We Will Rise


----------



## garcia3441

_Captain America_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Leviathan


----------



## garcia3441

_Brave New World_- Iron Maiden


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Son Of The Morning


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Ghost reveries


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Driving Down The Darkness


----------



## poisonelvis

dixie dregs


----------



## technomancer

BtBaM - Colors


----------



## garcia3441

_Livin' La Vida Loca_- Ricky Martin


----------



## Michael

Swallow The Sun - Through Her Silvery Body


----------



## D-EJ915

Divine Heresy - Impossible is Nothing


----------



## Michael

Swallow The Sun - Don't Fall Asleep (Horror Pt. 2)


----------



## Shawn

DC Talk - Supernatural


----------



## Sebastian

Iommi & Anselmo - Time is Mine


----------



## garcia3441

_Sweet Sixteen_- Billy Idol


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Blood On Your Hands


----------



## technomancer

Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dementia


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Deceit


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Towards Babylon


----------



## garcia3441

_Slave Girl_- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Sanguinary


----------



## playstopause

Paco De Lucia / Cositas Buenas


----------



## Michael

Suffocation - Abominations Reborn


----------



## Stitch

All I Want For Christmas Is You - Periphery


----------



## Michael

Naglfar - As The Twilight Gave Birth To The Night


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

technomancer said:


> Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dementia



I can't wait to receive my copy! 

Martyr - Warp Zone


----------



## eleven59

Soundgarden - Superunknown

Big into 90s music right now for some reason. And...

Coheed and Cambria - The Running Free (can't wait for the new album).


----------



## FortePenance

Portrait of Tracy, Jaco Pastorius cover done by my friend.


----------



## Shawn

Between The Buried And Me - Alaska
Kreator - Enemy Of God


----------



## playstopause

Ozzy Osbourne / Bark at the moon.

Jake E. Lee -->


----------



## PlanetJeff

Faith No More: Everythings Ruined


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red - Up Against the Ropes


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - The Desolation of Ares


----------



## audibleE

Check out MySpace.com - SIKTH - UK - Progressive / Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/sikth

Holy Crap good! The guitarists look like computer nerds, but the tunes....THE TUNES ARE GOOD!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine
Death - Human


----------



## arnoroth661

The ringing in my ears.


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Thirty Days Of Night


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / Aftertaste


----------



## Michael

Death - Forgotten Past


----------



## djpharoah

Dokken - Breaking the Chains


----------



## Shawn

djpharoah said:


> Dokken - Breaking the Chains



Good tune. 

Listening to Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Drifter


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Agalloch - Odal

I haven't posted for 6 months... sorry guys.


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / In the eyes of fire


----------



## Kotex

White Zombie~ Thunder Kiss '65.


----------



## playstopause

djpharoah said:


> Dokken - Breaking the Chains





Kotex said:


> White Zombie~ Thunder Kiss '65.



You guys have taste


----------



## djpharoah

WhiteSnake - Still of the Night (very Zeppelin like)


----------



## playstopause

^

I love that track!


----------



## poisonelvis

kill allen wrench(i wanna' date a porno star)


----------



## djpharoah

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I love that track!


Thanks - got a shit load of 80s stuff from my older cousin who splurged on Whitesnake, G&R, dokken, winger, alice in chains, motley, etc..


----------



## Psychoface

Dethklok, Skinless, Dying fetus (trying to work them out on 7 strings  )
also... Mushroomhead, Five Finger Death Punch, Motograter and Dream Theater...... plus anything i feel like... might get into some thrash metal now and then and play pantera n slayer


----------



## Kotex

Witchcraft~ Hey Doctor


Playstopause


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Egypt


----------



## garcia3441

_Smells Like Teen Spirit_- Nirvana


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / The Oncoming storm


----------



## Ivan

Porcupine Tree - Normal


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Jack


----------



## PlanetJeff

Korn-Clown


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Don't Say A Word


----------



## garcia3441

_Jump Man_- Buckethead


----------



## Michael

Swallow The Sun - Psychopath`s Lair


----------



## evilscribbler

switching randomly between:
Slipknot - Subliminal Verses
Machine Head - The Blackening
Radiohead - In Rainbows
Buckethead - Giant Robot (NTT)
Chimaira - Impossibility of Reason
Hurt - Vol II


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Epitaph 
Origin - Echoes Of Decimation


----------



## kmanick

Nevermore - "Politics of Ecstacy"


----------



## djpharoah

Whitesnake - Judgement Day


----------



## poisonelvis

old school kiss(rock-n-roll over)


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Nocturna


----------



## Shawn

Designed to Expire - Origin


----------



## kung_fu

Deicide - the stench of redemption


----------



## kaotik94

Im at work now and got my IPOD playing Legacy of Pain-Demise, next song will be Meshuggah's - Straws pulled at Random


----------



## grkmetlhed

My Dying Bride- A line of Deathless Kings
Cipher System- Central Tunnel Eight
Soilwork-Sworn to a great divide (I log onto their myspace to stream the album until it comes out)
Rotting Christ-Theogonia


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - End Of The Line


----------



## FortePenance

Decapitated - Winds of Creation


----------



## Shawn

Tony Macalpine - The Violin Song


----------



## poisonelvis

brian posehn-metal by numbers


----------



## neroceasar

a mix of these:
Clint Mansell- The Fountain
Animosity-animal
Ion Dissonance- Minus the Herd
The Black Dahlia murder- Nocturnal 
Flesh and Blood Robot- The sounds Revolvers make


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Guitar_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## Shawn

^ I'm borrowing their live dvd from Bill. 

Listening to Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Emperor - Into the Infinity of Thoughts


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Deceit


----------



## Michael

Shawn said:


> ^ I'm borrowing their live dvd from Bill.
> 
> Listening to Necrophagist - Epitaph




I'll be seeing them live in January! 

NP: Immortal - Battlefields


----------



## Shawn

Nice, Michael! The dvd kicks ass. 

Listening to Origin - Reciprocal right now.


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Sinister Rain


----------



## distressed_romeo

Revisiting an old favourite...

Devil Doll: 'The Girl Who Was...Death!'


----------



## kung_fu

Slayer - Die By the sword


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## evilscribbler

The guy in the next hotel room to mine fucking his old lady ... it's really not very pleasant.


----------



## garcia3441

_Fake It_- Seether


----------



## distressed_romeo

Aghora
The Axis of Perdition


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Sanguinary


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theater; 'In the Presence of Enemies'


----------



## Michael

Bloodbath - So You Die


----------



## Ryan

Wojciech Kilar - The Beginning


----------



## garcia3441

_Rockstar_- Nickleback


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Symbiotic In Theory


----------



## garcia3441

_Photograph_- Nickleback


----------



## D-EJ915

Embodyment - Golgotha


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Tool - Stinkfist


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - A Desolation Of Ares


----------



## Seedawakener

Opeth - Damnation album...


----------



## garcia3441

_Montuno Noreno_- Jomed


----------



## D-EJ915

Embodyment - Religious Infamy


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Another Sinking Ship


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Hammer Revelation


----------



## garcia3441

_Personal Jesus_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Shadowchild


----------



## garcia3441

_Just Dropped In_- Willie Nelson


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Distortion Sleep


----------



## garcia3441

_Cherry Bomb_- John Mellencamp


----------



## Eli14

Arch Enemy-Vultures


----------



## garcia3441

_It's Always Something_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Blood On Your Hands


----------



## garcia3441

_Down_- 311


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - The Desolation Of Ares


----------



## garcia3441

_Wynona' Big Brown Beaver_- Primus


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Ghost Of Freedom


----------



## garcia3441

_Season of the Witch_- Donovan


----------



## garcia3441

_Crazy Bitch_- Buckcherry


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - King Antichrist


----------



## garcia3441

_So Hott_- Kid Rock


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - 666 Voices Inside


----------



## garcia3441

_Jerry Was A Race Car Driver_- Primus


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Alpha Breed


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Seven


----------



## playstopause

Machine Head / The blackening.


----------



## garcia3441

_Soldiers_- Drowning Pool


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Dethklok - Kill You


----------



## kung_fu

John Scofield - Chank


----------



## garcia3441

_I Stand Alone_- Godsmack


----------



## Lee

Second Turn- Jonas Steur


----------



## D-EJ915

Walls of Jericho - Try Fail Repeat


----------



## Lee

Summertime Blues - Rush


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Atrum Regina


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Another Sinking Ship


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Cigarettes & Alcohol_- Oasis


----------



## garcia3441

_Boom_- Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Aint Your Fairytale


----------



## Shawn

Origin - Echoes Of Decimation


----------



## Groff

Shawn said:


> Origin - Echoes Of Decimation



You know, I'm by no means a fan of grind in any way shape of form...

...But this CD is shred-a-licious! I don't know why I enjoy it, but I do.


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue_- Tommy Lee


----------



## EclecticFinn

Anthrax - Keep It In The Family


----------



## Josh

The new Soilwork album.


----------



## Kakaka

People talking at the info lab.


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Burning Angel

Seeing them live again next week!


----------



## Nick

someone thanking me for explaining to them that the internet is the same no matter what computer your on or in what part of the world your in.

oh dear


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver - Swinging the Dead


----------



## garcia3441

_Kill The King_- Megadeth


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice - Second Death


----------



## Eli14

Opeth-When


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Hyrule Castle


----------



## Kotex

Witchcraft~ It's so Easy

"You were supposed to be my friend, but you betrayed me again. You fucking bastard!"


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Beyond The Dark Sun


----------



## Eli14

Opeth-Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## D-EJ915

The Acacia Strain - Predator Never Prey


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## furyinternal

Days of The New - Red

Track 6. "Dirty Road"


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Winter Madness


----------



## garcia3441

_The Man Comes Around_- Johnny Cash


----------



## furyinternal

My daughter playing "Twinkle Twinkle" on her Pink Piano.


----------



## Alex-D33

The Faceless = Leica . talk about brutal & melodic death metal this band is going to stire up a storm \m/


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Sleeping Stars


----------



## distressed_romeo

Epica: 'The Phantom Agony'
Fear Factory: 'Demanufacture'


----------



## Michael

Epica 

NP: Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## distressed_romeo

The To-mera debut.


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Autumn's Grief


----------



## elrrek

Yakuza's new record "Transmutations".


----------



## Michael

Nevermore - Narcosynthesis


----------



## distressed_romeo

Marty Friedman: 'Dragon's Kiss'


----------



## oompa

al di meola - perpetual emotion


----------



## Michael

Nevermore - Sound Of Silence


----------



## EclecticFinn

Arch Enemy - Skeleton Dance


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Storm Detonation


----------



## Lee

Dream Theater - The Big Medley


----------



## garcia3441

_Hey Man Nice Shot_- Filter


----------



## playstopause

Ministry / The last sucker.


----------



## garcia3441

_Since You Been Gone_- Rainbow


----------



## garcia3441

_Who's Behind The Door_- Zebra


----------



## Metal Ken

Judas Priest - Genocide


----------



## Spoongirl

Vessel - Sovereign

yeahhhh


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - To Hope Is To Fear


----------



## Apophis

Joe Stump - Shredology


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Living To Die


----------



## distressed_romeo

Danzig: 'II: Lucifuge'


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Cold Mouth Prayer


----------



## Shawn

Onyx - Bacdafucup


----------



## garcia3441

_Mambo #5_- Rockin' Dopsie Jr. & the Mambo Boys


----------



## EclecticFinn

Cradle Of Filth - Nymphetamine Overdose


----------



## garcia3441

_Indian Reservation_- Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## poisonelvis

the couple next door fucking up a storm,uh uh uh uh.


----------



## Eli14

Divine Heresy-Impossible Is Nothing


----------



## garcia3441

_Milk & Honey_- Fury In The Slaughterhouse


----------



## garcia3441

_I'm Keeping Your Poop (In A Jar)_- Hayseed Dixie


----------



## garcia3441

_One Step Beyond_- Madness


----------



## Michael

Elis - The Burning


----------



## garcia3441

_25 or 6 to 4_- Chicago


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Oceansoul


----------



## deathmask666

Alotta different stuff...

Some Beethoven (trying to learn Symphony #5 in C minor.)
Vesania
Behemoth
Decapitated (We got to play one show with them a year ago...Total Awesomeness and nice guys...Their singer told us of all the bands that played that show he liked us best...Which was a huge compliment!)
Good ol' Morbid Angel
Cannibal Corpse

Those are all the bands i have been listening to this past week


----------



## garcia3441

_Radio, Radio_- Elvis Costello & The Attractions


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - The Islander


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Monday_- Orgy


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Jack


----------



## garcia3441

_Hard To Handle_- The Black Crowes


----------



## Michael

Leave's Eyes - Lovelorn


----------



## garcia3441

_Jealous Again_- The Black Crowes


----------



## Kotex

Pink Floyd~ Careful with that axe Eugene


----------



## garcia3441

_When The Rain Comes Down_- Andy Taylor


----------



## canuck brian

Death - Cosmic Sea


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - In Rememberance


----------



## garcia3441

_Hollyweird_- Poison


----------



## garcia3441

_Dangerous Music_- Life


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Into Your Light


----------



## garcia3441

_Jamaica Farewell_- Harry Belafonte


----------



## Eli14

Part Of The Friction-Sikth


----------



## garcia3441

_Rockstar_- Nickleback


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - A Natural Apostasy


----------



## garcia3441

_Banana Boat_- Harry Belafonte


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red: Barbarian


----------



## garcia3441

_Come Original_- 311


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red: A Shot Below the Belt


----------



## garcia3441

_Heart-Shaped Box_- Nirvana


----------



## garcia3441

_Party At Ground Zero_- Fishbone


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Vous Et Moi_- Django Reinhardt


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - In Brilliant White Light


----------



## garcia3441

_Slang_- Def Leppard


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - The Prophecy Of Pleiades


----------



## Martin_777

The Duskfall - Paradises Into Deserts


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Proliferation


----------



## cow 7 sig

machine head=the burning red


----------



## garcia3441

_Goin' Back To New Orleans_- Dr. John


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype: Second Death


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Out Of The Ashes


----------



## garcia3441

_You & Me & the Bottle Makes 3 Tonight_- Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## garcia3441

_Death Trend Setta_- Crossfade


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Ocean's Way


----------



## garcia3441

_Jenny Was A Friend of Mine_- The Killers


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Akercocke - The Promise


----------



## garcia3441

_Save Yourself_- Stabbing Westward


----------



## Eli14

White Walls-Between The Buried And Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Know Your Enemy_- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Michael

Darkane - The Fear of One's Self


----------



## D-EJ915

Neaera; THe Need For Faith


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fearless


----------



## garcia3441

_Everybody's Talkin'_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## garcia3441

_Southern Cross_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## garcia3441

_Treetop Flyer_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## the.godfather

Mr. Big - Wind Me Up


----------



## garcia3441

_Freedom_- Rage Against The Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Bubba Talk_- Bubba Sparxxx

_Ugly_- Bubba Sparxxx


----------



## Eli14

Sick On Sunday-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## garcia3441

_Pennsylvania 6-5000_- Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## progmetaldan

An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess


----------



## garcia3441

_The Frail_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## garcia3441

_Sixty Eight Guns_- The Alarm


----------



## furyinternal

Evergrey - Monday Morning Apocalypse


----------



## garcia3441

_The Girl Can't Help It_- Tommy Castro


----------



## Volsung

Type O Negative: These Three Things


----------



## garcia3441

_Loser_- Beck


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## garcia3441

_Interstate Love Song_- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Eli14

When Acting As A Particle-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Paradise Lost


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## garcia3441

_Peacemaker Die_- Extreme


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## Guitar Nymph

I'm listening to 

Nevermore: Narcosynthesis


----------



## progmetaldan

An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess


----------



## D-EJ915

In this Moment - Ashes


----------



## garcia3441

_There's Only One Way To Rock_- Sammy Hagar


----------



## D-EJ915

Arsis - Oh the Humanity


----------



## garcia3441

_Heavy Metal_- Sammy Hagar


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Aesthetics Of Hate


----------



## garcia3441

_Relax_- Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## D-EJ915

Neaera - The Orphaning

I'm tired as shit, goodnight guys


----------



## garcia3441

_Heartline_- Robin George


----------



## garcia3441

_Domino_- Kiss


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Life To Lifeless


----------



## progmetaldan

An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess- State Of Grace


----------



## Michael

Hey Dan! Good to see you here (Mawdyson from the SymX board here). 

NP: Killswitch Engage - My Last Seranade


----------



## garcia3441

_Thou Shalt Not_- Kiss


----------



## Michael

Luthor - Lady Vampire


----------



## garcia3441

_Invisible Movement_- John Frusciante


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - V(erbal) D(efense) M(echanism)


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Marcel Coenen - V(erbal) D(efense) M(echanism)



Heeyyy, I know you...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nightwish: 'Dark Passion Play'
Anorexia Nervosa: 'Redemption Process'
Jeff Beck: 'You Had It Coming'


----------



## Apophis

Ion Dissonance "Solace"


----------



## garcia3441

_Closer_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## eaeolian

Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis.


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Nemisis

Saw these guys live for the 2nd time on wednesday.


----------



## progmetaldan

Spiral Architect- A Sceptic's Universe


----------



## garcia3441

_Hurt_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Eli14

Flogging The Horses-Sikth


----------



## D-EJ915

Demon Hunter - Fiction Kingdom


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - The First Deadly Sin


----------



## progmetaldan

Cab- Cab 4


----------



## garcia3441

_In The Shelter_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Aesthetics Of Hate


----------



## garcia3441

_Freak On A Leash_- Korn


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Blood For Blood


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## skinhead

Roadrunner United - Blood & Flames


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## Shawn

Wu-Tang Forever disc 2.


----------



## Eli14

Silent Wars-Arch Enemy


----------



## Michael

Lacuna Coil - Tight Rope


----------



## Gilbucci

Andy Timmons - Deliver Us


----------



## garcia3441

_Everybody's Talking_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## garcia3441

_Next Contestant_- Nickleback


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## garcia3441

_Animals_- Nickleback


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Farewell Proud Men


----------



## garcia3441

_Montuno Noreno_- Jomed


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Ocean's Way


----------



## garcia3441

_Volcano_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Apophis

Arch Enemy - Rise Of The Tyrant


----------



## Eli14

Apophis said:


> Arch Enemy - Rise Of The Tyrant



Same here!


----------



## garcia3441

_I Know_- V-Ice


----------



## Ryan

My Cannibal Corpse cover. You should too cause it's ownzin'

[media]http://www.abominodium.com/mp3/abominodium%20-%20condemned%20to%20agony%20cover.mp3[/media]


----------



## Michael

Ryan, you rock my socks.

NP: God Forbid - Better Days


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

Anathema - All Faith Is Lost


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## Michael

Racer X - Technical Difficulties


----------



## garcia3441

_You Can't Put Your Arms Around A Memory_- Johnny Thunders


----------



## garcia3441

_Jet Boy_- The New York Dolls


----------



## furyinternal

Dream Theater - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Like The Average Stalker


----------



## garcia3441

_Rainbow Connection_- Kermit the Frog


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Final Fatal Force


----------



## garcia3441

_Hey Good Lookin'_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Temptation


----------



## furyinternal

Echoes of Eternity - Voices In A Dream


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - For Amelie


----------



## furyinternal

Poisonblack - Nothing Else Remains


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Elegy


----------



## furyinternal

^ My daughter LOVES that song, btw. 

Poisonblack - The Darkest Lie


----------



## progmetaldan

Trans-Siberian Orchestra- The Lost Christmas Eve


----------



## furyinternal

Buddy Guy - Five Long Years


----------



## Michael

furyinternal said:


> ^ My daughter LOVES that song, btw.



She has good taste 

NP: In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## furyinternal

Michael said:


> She has good taste



She likes almost all female fronted metal, think she'll be a singer or something later on.  

Demons & Wizards - Beneath The Waves


----------



## FortePenance

How May I Help You? - Sikth


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## Eli14

It Dwells In Me-All That Remains


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Into The Electric Castle


----------



## Metal Ken

Fates Warning - Spectre Within


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny Band- The Way Up Live


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - In This Shallow Grave


----------



## cow 7 sig

Michael said:


> Arch Enemy - In This Shallow Grave



holly shit, X2


----------



## Lee

Buddy Guy - Damn Right, I've Got the Blues


----------



## Michael

cow 7 sig said:


> holly shit, X2



Nice.  I saw them live for the secnd time last week. But they only played one song off the new album. : /

NP: Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Shattered Soul


----------



## garcia3441

_Southern Cross_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Only The Strong


----------



## garcia3441

_I've Done Everything For You_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Brother


----------



## garcia3441

_Love Is Alright Tonight_- Rick Springfield


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - All About Eve


----------



## progmetaldan

Toto- Absolutely Live


----------



## garcia3441

_March of the Pigs_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Mountains Of Might


----------



## distressed_romeo

Bruce Dickinson: The Chemical Wedding


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Sepulture of Hypocrísy


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Blackwater Park


----------



## technomancer

Control Denied - The Fragile Art of Existence


----------



## Groff

Opeth - Ghost Reveries


----------



## garcia3441

_7_- Prince


----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Innocence Faded (Score dvd)


----------



## garcia3441

_Here Comes The Rain_- Chris Knight


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - An Eclectic Manner


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- How 'bout it


----------



## garcia3441

_Strangeness In The Night_- John Scofield


----------



## progmetaldan

G3 Live in Tokyo- Smoke On The Water (live dvd)


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Hearse


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / The oncoming storm


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Ravenna Strigoi Mortii


----------



## garcia3441

_Moi Et Toi_- Abdel Ali Slimani


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - The Embodied Core of Darkness


----------



## Apophis

Mike Campese - Full Circle


----------



## Michael

Slayer - Mandatory - Suicide


----------



## garcia3441

_Do The Romp_- The Chris Duarte Group


----------



## Eli14

The Big Come Down-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## D-EJ915

Decapitated: Sensual Sickness


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Dominate


----------



## garcia3441

_Come Monday_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## garcia3441

_Autour Du Rocher_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Open The Gates


----------



## garcia3441

_Extraordinary_- Liz Phair


----------



## Michael

Swallow The Sun - Hope


----------



## garcia3441

_Crawling_- Linkin Park


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Sculpting the Throne Ov Seth


----------



## garcia3441

_All Fucked Up_- Everclear


----------



## Stitch

The song at the end of the game Portal.


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rise Up


----------



## garcia3441

_Kids In America_- Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Michael

Angel Corpse - Credo Decimatus


----------



## HotRodded7321

Some stupid techno shit that a guy at work is playing on Pandora.


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## garcia3441

_Whatever_- Our Lady Peace


----------



## Michael

Sirenia - Sister Nightfall


----------



## garcia3441

_One of a Kind_- Breaking Point


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Nights of Arabia


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah= ''I''


----------



## Shawn

Onyx - Bacdafucup.


----------



## garcia3441

_Live for The Moment_- Monster Magnet


----------



## Eli14

Foot To The Throat-Lamb Of God


----------



## garcia3441

_Welcome To The Fold_- Filter


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - North Sea Storm


----------



## garcia3441

_Take a Picture_- Filter


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Dead Eyes See No Future


----------



## Eli14

Panasonic Youth-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## skinhead

Carl Cox - Ibiza in my soul.


----------



## garcia3441

_Cantaloop_- US3


----------



## Michael

Sirenia - Sister Nightfall


----------



## garcia3441

_Mother_- Danzig


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Let the Knife Do the Talking


----------



## HotRodded7321

Cadaverous Mastication - Meshuggah


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - A Thousand Lies


----------



## HotRodded7321

What The Fcuk - Combichrist


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Compulsive Psychosis


----------



## garcia3441

_Zombie_- The Cranberries


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Dead Sky Dawning


----------



## Apophis

Steeler - Steeler


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Forever Yours


----------



## Apophis

Marc Rizzo - Collosal Myopia


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - The Islander


----------



## Eli14

Dead As History-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Theme From The Endless Summer_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - The Desolation of Ares


----------



## garcia3441

_House of the Rising Sun_- The Animals


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Paths


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood_- The Animals


----------



## halsinden

loaded on to the MP3 player this morning:

massive attack - 100th window [album]
devin townsend - accelerated evolution [album]
bulb - [downloads]
tori amos - &#8216;the waitress (live)&#8217;
beth ryan - [new track]

H


----------



## garcia3441

_Snortin' Whiskey (Drinkin' Cocaine)_- Pat Travers


----------



## Eli14

Love?-Strapping Young Lad


----------



## garcia3441

_Born Under a Bad Sign_- Pat Travers


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## garcia3441

_Tucker's Town_- Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Michael

Windir - Resurrection of the Wilderness


----------



## garcia3441

_Bother_- Stone Sour


----------



## Michael

Windir - The Profound Power


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## Michael

Sirena - In A Manica


----------



## Eli14

Blindfolds Aside-Protest The Hero


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Grinfucked


----------



## garcia3441

_Breakdown_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - My Apocalypse


----------



## garcia3441

_Rebels_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Heart of Darkness


----------



## garcia3441

_So You Wanna Be a Rock 'N Roll Star_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Ravenous


----------



## garcia3441

_Yer So Bad_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Towards the Pantheon


----------



## garcia3441

_Learning To Fly_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Michael

Emperor - I Am the Black Wizards


----------



## garcia3441

_Sillyworld_- Stone Sour


----------



## Michael

Emperor - The Source of Icon E


----------



## garcia3441

_Through Glass_- Stone Sour


----------



## Lee

Gentle Groove - Mother Love Bone


----------



## D-EJ915

The Absence: Echos


----------



## Zepp88

The Vision Bleak - The Wolves Go Hunt Their Prey


----------



## garcia3441

_Come What(ever) May_- Stone Sour


----------



## D-EJ915

Atreyu: Becoming the Bull


----------



## garcia3441

_Taken A Lifetime_- The Substitutes


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Mentally Slummin'_- Johnny Vasher


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Paths


----------



## Volsung

U2-Dancing Barefoot


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## garcia3441

_Addicted to Rock 'N Roll_- The Bad Days


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Born Dead, Buried Alive


----------



## garcia3441

_All Night Long_- Sex Slaves


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Dead Sky Dawning


----------



## Shawn

Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Live On


----------



## garcia3441

_Mad Chinese_- Hellsuckers


----------



## Eli14

White Walls-Between The Buried And Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Fireworks_- Drugdealer Cheerleader


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## garcia3441

_Let's Explode_- Strap-on Sally


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Food For The Gods


----------



## techjsteele

Demon Hunter - Undying


----------



## garcia3441

_Save Yourself_- Stabbing Westward


----------



## techjsteele

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor


----------



## garcia3441

_Heartline_- Robin George


----------



## garcia3441

_High Hopes_- Sammy Hagar


----------



## djpharoah

*Trivium*- _The Rising_


----------



## techjsteele

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## garcia3441

_Losin' Your Mind_- Pride & Glory


----------



## techjsteele

JFK - Whiplash


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Hyrule Castle


----------



## progmetaldan

Spiral Architect- Spinning


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Psyklon Aeon


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet

I just heard this band today. I am very impressed with their music.


----------



## garcia3441

_Sign of the Storm_- Eric Gales Band


----------



## B Lopez

AC/DC - Have A Drink On Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Resurrection_- Eric Gales Band


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - Night of the Stormrider


----------



## Lee

Symphony X - Set the World On Fire


----------



## garcia3441

_Monkey Wrench_- The Foo Fighters


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Take The Time


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Hold Back The Day

PAGE 666!


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Metropolis pt 1


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Sin and Sacrifice


----------



## garcia3441

_Bullet With Butterfly Wings_- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Ghost Of Freedom


----------



## garcia3441

_Shine_- Collective Soul


----------



## Eli14

Behind Space '99-In Flames


----------



## garcia3441

_When The Rain Comes Down_- Andy Taylor


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - As the Sleeper Awakes


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Lucky 7


----------



## Michael

Megadeth - Holy Wars...The Punishment Due


----------



## garcia3441

_Circle Sky_- The Monkees


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malsteen - Valhalla


----------



## kung_fu

Fates Warning - Monument


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - You Don't Remember, I'll Never Forget


----------



## garcia3441

_Sideshow_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Shawn

Tony Macalpine - Violent Machine


----------



## Randy

Chris Quigley - Midwinter


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't Like The Drugs (But The Drugs Like Me)_- Marilyn Manson


----------



## garcia3441

_Knock On Wood_- The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Michael

Sirenia - On The Wane


----------



## garcia3441

_Fake It_- Seether


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - On The Edge Of Madness


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Contigo


----------



## Eli14

The Subtle Arts Of Murder And Persuasion-Lamb Of God


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fearless


----------



## garcia3441

_Last Temptation_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - A Thousand Lies


----------



## garcia3441

_Hollywood Hills_- Beat Farmers


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Sanguinary


----------



## cow 7 sig

sikth=bland street bloom


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Scarred


----------



## garcia3441

_War Inside My Head_- Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Nothing To No One


----------



## garcia3441

_N.W.O._- Ministry


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## garcia3441

_Rocks_- Rod Stewart


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - Dark Saga


----------



## garcia3441

_Hotel Chambermaid_- Rod Stewart


----------



## technomancer

Faith No More - The Real Thing


----------



## garcia3441

_Ball & Chain_- Social Distortion


----------



## garcia3441

_We Are The People Our Parents Warned Us About_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Nothing To No One


----------



## garcia3441

_Tiny Bubbles_- Don Ho


----------



## progmetaldan

Wes Montgomery- Twisted Blues


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## Eli14

When The Moment's Gone-Sikth


----------



## garcia3441

_Shadow Of The Season_- Screaming Trees


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Silent Bullet


----------



## D-EJ915

Nile: User-Maat-Re


----------



## garcia3441

_She Fucking Hates Me_- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## garcia3441

_Shelter Me_- Cinderella


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Decade of Statues, The


----------



## garcia3441

_Psycho_- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Apophis

Tarja Turunen - My winter storm 

Her voice is incredible.


----------



## Nick

carcass


----------



## Michael

Naglfar - Diabolical - The Devil's Child


----------



## FortePenance

Decapitated - Nine Steps


----------



## Randy

_The Eruption_ - *Emperor*


----------



## skinhead

The tony danza tapdance extravaganza - The electric boogaloo


----------



## Randy

_*Dunkelheit*_ - *Burzum*


----------



## the.godfather

Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Sworn To A Great Divide

The new album is awesome!


----------



## D-EJ915

Underoath: giving up hurts the most


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Touch of Red


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Attitude Shuffle_- Cinderella


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Carry The Cross


----------



## Shawn

Death - Human


----------



## Blexican

Elements (UK) - This is Serenity


----------



## garcia3441

_Miss You In A Heartbeat_- Def Leppard


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Energize Me


----------



## D-EJ915

All Shall Perish: The True Beast


----------



## Michael

I've recently gotten into All Shall Perish. They're pretty sweet. 

NP: Leaves' Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## garcia3441

_No Good Woman_- Beau Jocque and the Zydeco Hi-Rollers


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## furyinternal

Days of the New - Shelf In The Room


----------



## garcia3441

_Kill The King_- Megadeth


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - The Desolation Of Ares


----------



## El Caco

Fight - Gamma Ray


----------



## Desecrated

John scott - a study in terror


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Tre'Aste


----------



## garcia3441

_Tout Le Monde_- Megadeth


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Touch of Red


----------



## furyinternal

Days of the New - Solitude


----------



## garcia3441

_Cult of Personality_- Living Colour


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Everything Counts


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red: Endorphins


----------



## furyinternal

Ayreon - Day Twelve: Trauma


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Dance Of Eternity


----------



## furyinternal

Ayreon - Day Sixteen: Loser


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Learning To Live


----------



## garcia3441

_Nobody's Fault But Mine_- Plant & Page


----------



## furyinternal

Ayreon - Into the Electric Castle

Aryeon marathon....


----------



## Zepp88

korn vids on youtube...


----------



## furyinternal

Holyhell - Last Vision

Daughter ruined my marathon....


----------



## garcia3441

_Dyin' Of A Broken Heart_- The Monkees


----------



## TomAwesome

Devin Townsend Band! I started out listening to _Bastard_ from Ocean Machine (I fucking love that song for some reason), and then I put on Terria. I'm on _Earth Day_ right now.


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - North Sea Storm


----------



## furyinternal

Ocean Machine = 

NP: Ot3p - Ghostflowers


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## furyinternal

Rebel Meets Rebel - Arizona Rivers


----------



## garcia3441

_Circle Sky_- The Monkees


----------



## furyinternal

Vainglory - Burdened


----------



## garcia3441

_Thunder Kiss '65_- White Zombie


----------



## furyinternal

Xandria - Fight Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Everyday_- Bon Jovi


----------



## garcia3441

_Everyday_- Bon Jovi


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - The Dragons' Flight Across The Waves


----------



## garcia3441

_Wait & Bleed_- Slipknot


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Million Flame


----------



## TomAwesome

Anchorhead - Impreial March


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Sworn To A Great Divide


----------



## garcia3441

_King_- King's X


----------



## Michael

Anthrax - AIR


----------



## garcia3441

_It's Love_- King's X


----------



## Bound

Requiem ~ Lamb of God


----------



## Eli14

Enemy Within-Arch Enemy


----------



## garcia3441

_Black Flag_- King's X


----------



## Shawn

Extreme - Waiting For The Punchline
Journey - Escape
King's X - Dogman
Onyx - Bacdafucup


----------



## furyinternal

Xandria - Save My Life


----------



## angryman

Disincarnate


----------



## Michael

Dak Tranquillity - Therein


----------



## garcia3441

_Lost In Germany_- King's X


----------



## progmetaldan

Macalpine/Brunel/Chambers- Cab


----------



## garcia3441

_Burn_- Three Days Grace


----------



## garcia3441

_White Wedding_- Billy Idol


----------



## Eli14

Party Smasher-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Breeding Thorns


----------



## garcia3441

_Missing You_- John Waite


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - December 26th


----------



## garcia3441

_Flood_- Jars of Clay


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## garcia3441

_It's Goin' Down_- X-ecutioners


----------



## garcia3441

_Stiff Upper Lip_- AC/DC


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Beyond the Great Vast Forest


----------



## garcia3441

_Promo Bia_- E.Q.O.


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Curse You All Men!


----------



## progmetaldan

Cab- Elastic Man


----------



## garcia3441

_Represent_- Orishas


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Breeding Thorns


----------



## the.godfather

Mr. Big - Addicted to That Rush


----------



## angryman

Despised Icon - The Ills of Modern Man


----------



## technomancer

The EssenEss Project - The EssenEss Project


----------



## garcia3441

_Fly_- Sugar Ray


----------



## Randy

*Lepers Among Us - Dimmu Borgir*


----------



## garcia3441

_Summer of '69_- Bryan Adams


----------



## technomancer

Heaven and Hell - Live From Radio City Music Hall


----------



## Desecrated

James bernard - Prince of darkness soundtrack.


----------



## Randy

*Horizons of Chaos II: Hypocrisy - The Faceless*


----------



## garcia3441

_Run To You_- Bryan Adams


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy James- In The Wake Of Chaos


----------



## Eli14

Part Of The Friction-Sikth


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy James- Devil's Day


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Your Beloved Scapegoat


----------



## garcia3441

_What I learned Out On the Road_- Kid Rock


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Breeding Thorns


----------



## garcia3441

_You Told Me_- The Monkees


----------



## garcia3441

_Shades of Gray_- The Monkees


----------



## Michael

Racer X - Sunlit Nights


----------



## garcia3441

_The Door Into Summer_- The Monkees


----------



## garcia3441

_I Don't Like Mondays_- The Boomtown Rats


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Wicked


----------



## garcia3441

_Crazy Bitch_- Buckcherry


----------



## angryman

Doom - Job For A Cowboy


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Dreamspace Lucidity


----------



## the.godfather

Arch Enemy - Leader of The Rats


----------



## garcia3441

_Bourbon Street_- The Gumbo Kings


----------



## angryman

The Healing process - Despised Icon.

Vile - Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## garcia3441

_Get Naked_- Methods of Mayhem


----------



## Randy

Thom Hartmann on Air America Radio


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

RATM - Microphone Fiend


----------



## Groff

Kreator - Enemy of god


----------



## Drew

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet.


----------



## garcia3441

_You Oughta Know_- 1000 Mona Lisas


----------



## Lee

We Shall All Bleed - Deadlock


----------



## garcia3441

_Metamorphosis_- Methods of Mayhem


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Born Dead, Buried Alive


----------



## garcia3441

_Cut You In_- Jerry Cantrell


----------



## furyinternal

After Forever - Discord


----------



## ibznorange

deftones - (like) linus. thats their original demo ep type thing that small bands put out

in the car - puscifier


----------



## Desecrated

Enter_Shikari-Take_To_The_Skies-2007


----------



## furyinternal

After Forever - Transitory


----------



## garcia3441

_Run To You_- Bryan Adams


----------



## furyinternal

Cancer - Internal Decay

Poisonblack - Pain Becomes Me


----------



## garcia3441

_Control_- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Michael

RATM - Freedom


----------



## garcia3441

_Feel It Again_- Honeymoon Suite


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Of Sins and Shadows


----------



## garcia3441

_Jaded_- Aerosmith


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Communion and The Oracle


----------



## garcia3441

_Pink_- Aerosmith


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Accolade II


----------



## garcia3441

_Waiting To Die_- (Hed) PE


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Relic


----------



## garcia3441

_Killing Time_- (Hed) PE


----------



## shredder777

Q Fever - Ron Thal


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - A Natural Apostasy


----------



## the.godfather

Arch Enemy - The Great Darkness - Rise of The Tyrant


----------



## garcia3441

_Cum On Feel the Noize_- Quiet Riot


----------



## technomancer

King Diamond - Them


----------



## Groff

Kataklysm - in the arms of devastation (Meh... Not as good as serenity in fire IMO)


----------



## progmetaldan

John Butler Trio- Ocean


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## garcia3441

_Icky Thump_- White Stripes


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Godhate


----------



## playstopause

Periphery / "The walk"



*IT OWNS.*


----------



## Volsung

Lycia-Clouds in the Southern Sky


----------



## garcia3441

_Summertime Girls_- Y&T


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Freind


----------



## Desecrated

Japanese Traditional Music - Shamisen I - 1 - Gidayu_ Kiyari


----------



## garcia3441

_VooDoo Child_- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Azyiu

Greensleeves - John Coltrane


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Let The Knife Do The Talking


----------



## garcia3441

_Do You Feel Like We Do_- Peter Frampton


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Unfold The Sorrow


----------



## Desecrated

Traditional kabuki music - Shirabe-Sagariha. 

Some of the best flute music I've ever heard.


----------



## Blexican

Scarve - Imperceptible Armageddon


----------



## garcia3441

_Voodoo_- Godsmack


----------



## Eli14

The Heaviest Matter Of The Universe-Gojira


----------



## garcia3441

_Mobscene_- Marilyn Manson


----------



## cow 7 sig

INFLAMES CLAYMAN


----------



## garcia3441

_(A Treatise on the Practical Methods Whereby One Can) Worship the Lords_- Lords of Acid


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - Neither Shape Nor Shadow


----------



## FortePenance

Give it Away - RHCP


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - A Natural Apostasy


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Lord Belial - Nocturnal Beast


----------



## Azyiu

Action This Day - Queen


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fire In The Sky


----------



## garcia3441

_Scrood Bi U_- Lords of Acid


----------



## the.godfather

Arch Enemy - I Will Live Again  

I'm in a real fucking Arch Enemy kinda mood recently.


----------



## Shawn

Onyx - Bacdafucup Part 2.


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Hatred


----------



## Lee

Paul Gilbert - Get Out of My Yard


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Eraser


----------



## techjsteele

Fear Factory - Slave Labor


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - In The Wake Of The Weary


----------



## Volsung

Dissection-Beyond The Horizon


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - More Than Ever


----------



## garcia3441

_Get Born Again_- Alice In Chains


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Take This Life


----------



## garcia3441

_Man In The Box_- Alice In Chains


----------



## lowlowlow

In the past hour:

Black Label Society - In this river
Crowbar - thru the ashes
Down - the whole of 'NOLA'


----------



## Michael

Children Of Bodom - Mask Of Sanity


----------



## Eli14

Milk Lizard-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Dead Alone


----------



## garcia3441

_Better Days_- Uncle Kracker


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Touch of Red


----------



## Eli14

We Are The Storm-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## garcia3441

_Yeah, Yeah, Yeah_- Uncle Kracker


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Everything Counts


----------



## Variant

Michael said:


> In Flames - Everything Counts



 

Me... A Perfect Circle, 'Thirteenth Step'... touchy feely prog rules!


----------



## garcia3441

_Indians_- Anthrax


----------



## furyinternal

Alice In Chains - Sea of Sorrow


----------



## Shawn

Venus As A Boy - Bjork


----------



## tie my rope

abomonation reborn - suffocation.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming

Rotting Christ - Theogonia

getting myself in the mood for the Rotting Christ show on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo

A mix of Paradise Lost stuff on my mp3 player.


----------



## garcia3441

_Who's behind the Door?_- Zebra


----------



## Eli14

Imperium-Machine Head


----------



## Michael

Windir - Martyrium


----------



## Randy

Michael said:


> Windir - Martyrium


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

My band, new vocals on a track


----------



## epoirier

Electric Wizard, the reason why i'm looking into 7 strings guitar!


----------



## Eli14

X#-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## garcia3441

_Since You Been Gone_- Rainbow


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - Destroy, Erase, Improve


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Stien


----------



## garcia3441

_Margaritaville_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Zepp88

Opeth - The Roundhouse Tapes.


----------



## garcia3441

_Come Monday_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Trespass

Eric Johnson - Pavillion


----------



## garcia3441

_Banana Republics_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Endless


----------



## Randy

*Windir - Arntor, Ein Windir (live)*


----------



## Michael

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## garcia3441

_Panhead Blues_- Scott Kroeker


----------



## Eli14

Zepp88 said:


> Opeth - The Roundhouse Tapes.



same here.

More specifically: Opeth-When


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - You Can't Remember, I'll Never Forget


----------



## garcia3441

_Cold_- Crossfade


----------



## D-EJ915

Firewind: Between Heaven and Hell - Tomorrow Can Wait


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Masquerade


----------



## garcia3441

_Mademoiselle (Voulez Vous Danser)_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## progmetaldan

Spock's Beard- V


----------



## garcia3441

_Savannah Fare You Well_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Giant Balls Of Gold (Live at the Astoria- London dvd)


----------



## Michael

Symphony X - Smoke and Mirrors


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Symphony X - Smoke and Mirrors



 I'm learning the intro to that, damn they're fast arpeggios...  

NP: Cab- Hold On


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i, deceiver by the absence
great new thrash metal band


----------



## Michael

Be'lakor - A Natural Apostasy


----------



## Randy

_*Deadlock* - Losers' Ballet_


----------



## Stitch

Obscure - Dir en Grey


----------



## Randy

*Emperor - The Eruption *


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - Catch 33


----------



## garcia3441

_Nothin' But A Breeze_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Randy

*Soilwork - Follow the Hollow*


----------



## Michael

Helloween - We Got The Right


----------



## garcia3441

_Take The Weather With You_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - Two Demons


----------



## Eli14

Opeth-Bleak


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Blue Powder (Live at the Astoria London dvd)


----------



## garcia3441

_Havana Daydreamin'_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Only For The Weak


----------



## garcia3441

_A Pirate Looks At Forty_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Nerve


----------



## garcia3441

_Chanson Pour Les Petits Enfants_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Stalemate


----------



## Zepp88

Nerve and Stalemate are also Katatonia songs....interesting...


----------



## cow 7 sig

progmetaldan said:


> Steve Vai- Blue Powder (Live at the Astoria London dvd)



such a good dvd.


ARCH ENEMY=IN THIS SHALLOW GRAVE


----------



## garcia3441

_Migration_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Breeding Thorns


----------



## garcia3441

_We Are The People Our Parents Warned Us About_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Nerve


----------



## djpharoah

Misc. Trance.


----------



## Lee

On An Island - David Gilmour


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Observation Slave


----------



## garcia3441

_Jamaica Farewell_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Queen - God Old-fashioned Lover Boy


----------



## garcia3441

_Volcano_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Starspawn


----------



## garcia3441

_False Echoes_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Randy

*Children of Bodom - Sixpounder*


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Zappa - "Florentine Pogen"


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - Chaosphere


----------



## garcia3441

_Happily Ever After (Every Now & Then)_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Shaman

Mr. Bungle - Mr. Bungle


----------



## garcia3441

_Tree Top Flyer_- Stephen Stills


----------



## garcia3441

_What if the Hokey Pokey Is All It Really Is About?_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Michael

Joe Satriani - Why


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Visual Sound Theories (live dvd)


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - I, Vermin


----------



## progmetaldan

progmetaldan said:


> Steve Vai- Visual Sound Theories (live dvd)



still watching this...


----------



## Michael

I haven't got that DVD. I think it's about time I went and picked it up. 

NP: Magnitude Nine - End Of Days


----------



## garcia3441

_Maria (Shut Up and Kiss Me)_- Willie Nelson


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Spreading Their Disease


----------



## garcia3441

_Keep Me In Your Heart_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Michael

Anata - Entropy Within


----------



## garcia3441

_Transcendental Blues_- Steve Earle


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sabbat: 'Dreamweaver'
Absu: 'Tara'


----------



## garcia3441

_Me and My Guitar_- Tony Rice


----------



## -K4G-

dying fetus - war of attrition


----------



## Randy

*Fear My Thoughts - Accompanied By Death*


----------



## Michael

Decapitated - Winds Of Creation


----------



## garcia3441

_Death Valley_- John 5 & Albert Lee


----------



## techjsteele

Divine Heresy - Failed Creation


----------



## garcia3441

_Personal Jesus_- Johnny Cash


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- There For Me


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Discord


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Stratagem


----------



## distressed_romeo

The various Nevermore albums on my mp3 player.


----------



## progmetaldan

Jasun Tipton- Question & Answer


----------



## garcia3441

_Hate Me_- Blue October


----------



## progmetaldan

Jasun Tipton- Seduction


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Monchromatic Stains


----------



## Randy

*Mattayus - So Much For Empathy*


----------



## Nick

decapitated - organic hallusionosis

this album is fucking


----------



## Michael

Unearth - Endless


----------



## technomancer

Anubis Gates - A Perfect Forever


----------



## Randy

*Deceased - the Funeral Parlours Secret*


----------



## Lee

Amon Amarth - Cry of the Blackbirds


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - The Great Darkness


----------



## Lee

It Doesn't Seem to Matter - Army of Anyone


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Moon Rising_- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Living Sin


----------



## garcia3441

_Fortunate Son_- C.C.R.


----------



## skinhead

Haddaway - What is love


----------



## garcia3441

_Blood & Roses_- The Smithereens


----------



## Despised_0515

Vince said:


> yuck. When I met my girlfriend, I was so suprised by her musical tastes. She's a sweet, mild-mannered 20 something, and her favorite bands were Marilyn Manson and Cannibal Corpse. One redeeming quality, she did get me into NIN's first disc, so I have to give her that. She doesn't seem to mind when I put Anthrax or Megadeth on, but man she kills me if I put any progressive metal or euro stuff in. She hates the high-pitched singers that sing on key



my current girl never heard of Despised Icon
or even HALF of the metal bands i listen to
but shes into anything brutal that sounds good to her
anyways...
im listening to Despised Icon - In the Arms of Perdition
 "FORGET THE MAN YOU WERE!"


----------



## skinhead

VicerExciser said:


> my current girl never heard of Despised Icon
> or even HALF of the metal bands i listen to
> but shes into anything brutal that sounds good to her
> anyways...
> im listening to Despised Icon - In the Arms of Perdition
> "FORGET THE MAN YOU WERE!"



The breakdown of that song it's awesome  

Listening now

The exploited - Don't really care


----------



## Eli14

Setting Fire To Sleeping Giants-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## garcia3441

_Hawaii Five-O_- Gary Hoey


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Dominate


----------



## Despised_0515

Porphyria - What No Eyes could see

death metal ftw 



skinhead said:


> Haddaway - What is love



LOL


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Cloven Hoof


----------



## Despised_0515

Through The Eyes Of The Dead - Bringer of Truth

i actually have a 15 second clip of me playing this song


----------



## Randy

*Soilwork - Weapon Of Vanity*

A really surprisingly great tune.


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Eye To Eye


----------



## Michael

Nice shirt. 

NP: Kreator - Love Us or Hate Us


----------



## Randy

*Mercenary - World Hate Center*


----------



## skinhead

DJ Tiesto - Sweet things


----------



## Despised_0515

Psyopus - Scissor Fuck Paper Doll

trippy as fuck


----------



## Eli14

When Good Dogs Do Bad Things-The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Devirgination Studies


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - My Apterous Angel


----------



## Randy

*Sodom - Bibles & Guns*


----------



## Michael

Fear Factry - Zero Signal


----------



## D-EJ915

From Graves of Valor: Kiss the Snake


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Eraser


----------



## Randy

*Grave Digger - Son of Evil*


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Silent Bullet


----------



## Plaschkes

Nothing but Dime.


----------



## Despised_0515

Engraved In Stone - The Horcrux


----------



## Michael

Rusty Cooley - The Butcher


----------



## RGmaster

Korn - Clown


----------



## Michael

In Flames - The New World


----------



## arnoroth661

Deadhead- Devin Townsend Band


----------



## budda

through the eyes of the dead - the undead parade (going through "malice")


----------



## arnoroth661

Mystery- Tyranny


----------



## garcia3441

_So You Wanna Be a Rock-n-Roll Star_- Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## arnoroth661

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## D-EJ915

Hate Eternal - I, Monarch


----------



## garcia3441

_Ramblin' Rose_- MC5


----------



## arnoroth661

Jaded Eyes - Zero Hour


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Summon The Antichrist


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Tattoo_- Warrant


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Valley of The Crucified


----------



## D-EJ915

Haste the Day - Vertigo


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Defeat


----------



## Shawn

Onyx - Shut 'em Down


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Resurrected


----------



## garcia3441

_Christmas Dreams_- Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Equally Destructive


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: 3x3 We Carried Your Body


----------



## garcia3441

_A Mad Russian's Christmas_- Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Hyrule Castle


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-The Perfect Design


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Trigger


----------



## Variant

Ayreon - Loser

The part at the end where Devin goes nuts is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Episode 666


----------



## Sam Random-Name

Strapping Young Lad - Love?


----------



## arnoroth661

Paradigm Shift- Liquid Tension Experiment 1


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - I, Vermin


----------



## Sam Random-Name

Strapping Young Lad - Zen


----------



## Despised_0515

Sons Of Azrael - The Wrath


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / III : In the eyes of fire.


----------



## Michael

Adagio - Dominate


----------



## Munky7Head

Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Cliff Burton Suprize.


----------



## garcia3441

_Cowboy_- Kid Rock


----------



## Despised_0515

Despised Icon - Silver Plated Advocate


----------



## Randy

*Disarmonia Mundi - Morgue of Centuries*


----------



## Uber Mega

Insomnium - Change of Heart...this isn't necessarily their best song, but please check them out, one of the best melo-death bands in the world IMO. Early 'In Flames' meets 'Opeth' meets 'Katatonia'  



All of their lyrics are based on poetry by Edgar Allen Poe, really powerful stuff!:

Spring brought the two together
Married the wind with the fire
Under the secrecy of lush birch trees
Opposite hearts became one

One day followed another
Weeks passed, months lapsed
Until wind grew to a storm
And fire to a burning pile

Cold gust of whirlwind
Fiery flames, burning sharp
Adoration all too strong pushed the two apart

Different from the start
Fate that never was written in the stars
Led to a change of hearts

The fall split the one in two
Under the pouring rain
Dressed them both in loneliness
And led to their separate ways

The fire could not be tamed with the wind
Or the wind suppressed by the flames
As blending the light with the dark
Merely results in grey


----------



## Randy

*Jon Oliva's Pain - Hall of the Mountain King (live)*


----------



## Eli14

HORSE the Band- A Million Exploding Suns


----------



## Michael

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Metal Ken

Warlord- Deliver Us


----------



## garcia3441

_What I Got_- Sublime


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Reflect The Storm


----------



## garcia3441

_Santeria_- Sublime


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Analyst


----------



## Sam Random-Name

Reduced to mrer Filth - Job for a Cowboy


----------



## Michael

Cannibal Corpse - Pounded Into Dust


----------



## distressed_romeo

Necrophagist: Epitaph
Meshuggah: Nothing
Nevermore: Enemies of Reality
Paradise Lost: Paradise Lost


----------



## stuh84

I've got the latest Vital Remains (Icons Of Evil) in my car, and it is absolutely superb. Highly recommended


----------



## garcia3441

_Centerfold_- Hayseed Dixie


----------



## technomancer

Anubis Gate - Andromeda Unchained


----------



## Randy

*Satariel - For Galaxies to Clash*


----------



## arnoroth661

Some Miles Davis.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Amy Winehouse's first album.
Various Nevermore and My Dying Bride tracks on my MP3 player.


----------



## XEN

Meshuggah - Nothing (Remix)
Kamelot - The Black Halo
Zero Hour - Specs of Pictures Burnt Beyond
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality (Remix)


----------



## Randy

*Atrosis - To Evil*


----------



## Despised_0515

Annotations Of An Autopsy - Years Of Disgust


----------



## distressed_romeo

Testament: Best of...

Alex Skolnick...


----------



## Michael

Dream Threater - Metropolis


----------



## Randy

*Graveworm - The Machine*


----------



## Michael

Epica - Dance of Fate


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Octavarium


----------



## Michael

Michael Jackson - Billy Jean


----------



## arnoroth661

The Thing That Never Was- Office of Strategic Influence

For the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Eli14

Opeth- Beneath The Mire


----------



## Despised_0515

Bleeding Through - Number Seven With a Bullet

Unearth - This Time Was Mine

Chimaira - Pure Hatred


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - All Bodies


----------



## arnoroth661

Eli14 said:


> Opeth- Beneath The Mire



"Beeeeeeeeneath the mire...."  

Just listened to both the discs of "The Human Equation" by Ayreon.  

Now... Some nevermore.


----------



## skinhead

Textures - Circular


----------



## arnoroth661

My Acid Words - Nevermore


----------



## Michael

Fear Factory - Body Hammer


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Pussyfoot


----------



## Michael

Sirenia - A Shadow of Your Own Self


----------



## arnoroth661

My dog barking.


----------



## Born_Headless

Anathema - Ascension


----------



## arnoroth661

My dad watching TV in the next room.


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> My dad watching TV in the next room.



Sneak up on him :suprise-buttsecks: and then donkey punch him.


----------



## arnoroth661

Desecrated said:


> Sneak up on him :suprise-buttsecks: and then donkey punch him.



 

Jerry's Breakdown- Jerry Reed and Chet atkins


----------



## Desecrated

arnoroth661 said:


> Jerry's Breakdown- Jerry Reed and Chet atkins



the video is available on youtube. 
One of the few videos that killed my selfesteem so totally since the Thordendal+ågren video.


----------



## D-EJ915

Demon Hunter - Fiction Kingdom


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Spreading Their Disease


----------



## Kotex

Haiabusa~ Hey Wanderer
Random Black Sabbath
Random Pink Floyd


----------



## Azyiu

If You Were My Woman - George Michael


----------



## garcia3441

_I won't back down_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Born Dead Buried Alive


----------



## Born_Headless

John Coltrane - Good Bait


----------



## Michael

Fear Factory - Zero Signal


----------



## arnoroth661

Freedom of Speech- Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Terminal Illusions


----------



## arnoroth661

the Octopus album by Gentle Giant.


----------



## Randy

*Still Remains - To Live and Die By Fire*


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - God Of Our Own Divinity


----------



## Kotex

Rape Me ~ Nirvana


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Prayer Of Hatred


----------



## Born_Headless

Gorguts - Obscura


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Despised_0515

Knights of the Abyss - Hadlock

im fuckin seeing em in 2 days


----------



## technomancer

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## stuh84

Unexpect - Novae


----------



## arnoroth661

Satan.


----------



## technomancer

Anubis Gate - A Perfect Forever


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Karsimyksien


----------



## arnoroth661

Lie- Dream Theater

and now..

Lifting Shadows off a Dream- Dream Theater


----------



## Michael

Carcass - No Love Lost


----------



## Born_Headless

technomancer said:


> Atheist - Unquestionable Presence




Slayer - Kill Again


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Friend


----------



## Born_Headless

Augury - Cosmic Migration


----------



## playstopause

The Young Gods / Super Ready Fragmenté.


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Swarn Of Rats


----------



## garcia3441

_Viens Habibi_- Cheb Mami


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fetum Asinorum/Capt. 2


----------



## Volsung

Bathory: God of Thunder of Wind and of Rain


----------



## Mattmc74

UNEARTH


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Sick Heart River


----------



## Born_Headless

Martyr - Realms of Reverie


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Digital Bath


----------



## playstopause

Porcupine tree / Fear of a blank planet.


----------



## Mattmc74

Deftones-saturday night wrist
Three days grace


----------



## Born_Headless

AngelWitch - Atlantis


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Angels Holocaust


----------



## John Matrix

Just started listening through all three Bat Out Of Hell albums. Got to love Meat Loaf.


----------



## zimbloth

John Matrix said:


> Just started listening through all three Bat Out Of Hell albums. Got to love Meat Loaf.



Ok you have the best username in the history of the internet.


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Stormrider


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Sinister Mephesto


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - The Great Darkness


----------



## Nick

origin - origin (album) 

i wonder if the guy im on the phone to at work can hear it?


----------



## Michael

If he can't... then turn it up!  heh

NP: Arch Enemy - Aces High


----------



## Despised_0515

Left To Vanish - Preaching to the Choir


----------



## technomancer

Gordian Knot - Emergent


----------



## Randy

*Scar Symmetry - Chaosweaver*


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - The Path I Choose


----------



## arnoroth661

About to listen to Opeth's Still Life


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Walk Through The Fire


----------



## FortePenance

Symbolic - Death


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Thirty Days Of Night


----------



## garcia3441

_Gimme Some Truth_- John Lennon


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Facing The Unknown


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Staying Power


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Bloody Cape


----------



## c4tze

disaffected - seasons in the abyss cover


----------



## Michael

Koji Kondo - The Goddess Appears


----------



## Eli14

Opeth- Soldier Of Fortune (Excellent cover  )


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> About to listen to Opeth's Still Life



Listening to the Drapery Falls now, and then the rest of Blackwater park


----------



## Born_Headless

Cryptopsy - Pathological Frolic


----------



## arnoroth661

arnoroth661 said:


> Listening to the Drapery Falls now, and then the rest of Blackwater park



And now some Andy Timmons.

Lydia- Andy Timmons


----------



## Michael

Deftones - My Own Summer (Shove It)


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Revolution Begins


----------



## Despised_0515

Tyranny - Captain's Log


----------



## deathmask666

Iron Maiden-Powerslave


----------



## Randy

*Scar Symmetry - Mind Machine*


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - No More Angels


----------



## technomancer

Howlin' Wolf - Moanin' In The Moonlight
Fates Warning - Perfect Symmetry


----------



## Apophis

Yngwie Malmsteen - Discography - all again


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Dai The Flu


----------



## furyinternal

The Allman Brothers - Ramblin' Man


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Hole In The Earth


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - What Doesn't Kill You


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Lament Of A Mortal Soul


----------



## ZeroSignal

deftones - Be Quiet And Drive.


----------



## Martin_777

Metallica - Holier Than Thou


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Hexagram


----------



## furyinternal

Poisonblack - The Glow of the Flames

Poisonblack - The Darkest Lie


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Web Of Lies


----------



## furyinternal

After Forever - Transitory


----------



## Randy

*Soilwork - Mindfields*


----------



## furyinternal

Ayreon - Isis and Osiris


----------



## Groff

In Flames - Come Clarity

(I really dig it, I hated the last one.)


----------



## Martin_777

Iced Earth - Burning Times


----------



## furyinternal

Blind Guardian - This Will Never End


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - Death In Fire

Saw these guys live the two nights ago.


----------



## Eli14

Arch Enemy-Burning Angel


----------



## Michael

Amon Amarth - The Pursuit Of Vikings


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Blackwater park.


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Cruelty Incarnate


----------



## furyinternal

Nova Menco - Flight to Paradise


----------



## Michael

Anata - Dance to The Song of Apathy


----------



## Eli14

HORSE the Band-Heroes Die


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fornícatíonum et Immundus Díabolus


----------



## distressed_romeo

Interlock: 'Crisis/Reinvention'


----------



## ibznorange

Queen - Flash gordon soundtrack


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Selkies- The Endless Obsession


----------



## furyinternal

Days of the New - Die Born


----------



## Munky7Head

Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Angels and Airwaves-The Adventure


----------



## Despised_0515

Carnifex - Hope Dies With the Decadent


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan- Panasonic Youth


----------



## Desecrated

Weiss - Lute suite in D-minor.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Meshuggah- Bleed


----------



## Michael

Sirenia - Sister Nightfall


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Ghost reveries


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - Wage Slaves


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Choirs of Devastation


----------



## Martin_777

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Groff

Deadlock - Wolves


----------



## Despised_0515

Nemecide! haha I seriously love those 3 tracks you put up Zim


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Touch Of Red


----------



## Lee

No Nation On This Earth - Primordial


----------



## Martin_777

Exodus - Impaler


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Follow In The Cry


----------



## Eli14

Meshuggah-Bleed (Thanks Fredrik! we all needed it)


----------



## Hawksmoor

In this moment - prayers

Django - nuages

Thank God for Ipod shuffle


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - We Hold These Truths


----------



## Jason

Nevermore "Belive in Nothing"


----------



## distressed_romeo

Behemoth: 'Demigod'


----------



## Desecrated

King Diamond - The graveyard.


----------



## Michael

Aeon - You Pray To Nothing


----------



## Randy

distressed_romeo said:


> Behemoth: 'Demigod'





Michael said:


> Aeon - You Pray To Nothing




 

*Emperor - I Am the Black Wizards*


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Brdige of Destiny


----------



## loktide

my tinnitus




: /


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Ravenous


----------



## Despised_0515

The Black Dahlia Murder - I'm Charming


----------



## Michael

Dimmu Borgir - Blood Hunger Doctrine


----------



## the.godfather

Ozzy Osbourne - Not Going Away


----------



## Martin_777

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - The Last Relapse


----------



## Reece Fullwood

The Outworld Selftitled album, and the new Demo,
Track Polar atm!


----------



## Michael

Orphaned Land - Birth Of Three (The Unification)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Arcturus: The Sham Mirrors


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - New Found Power


----------



## budda

A Wilhelm Scream - Cheque Request Denied


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Pinball Map


----------



## sakeido

Meshuggah - Bleed... over and over and over again


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Moonshield


----------



## Ryan

In Flames - The Jester's Dance


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Quo Vadis - Break The Cycle


----------



## Despised_0515

Santana - Black Magic Woman


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Everything Counts


----------



## ukfswmart

Otep - The Ascension \m/


----------



## Michael

Anthrax & Public Enemy - Bring The Noise


----------



## Martin_777

Slayer - Dead Skin Mask


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - As Light Is Our Darkness


----------



## Apophis

Uli Jon Roth - Firewind


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - The Masterplan


----------



## Apophis

Uli Jon Roth - Earthquake


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Rulers Of The Mind


----------



## Apophis

Tarja Turunen -I Walk Alone


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - In The Wake Of The Weary


----------



## stuh84

Michael said:


> Evergrey - In The Wake Of The Weary



Best song ever made as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Michael

Hells yeah! 

NP: Evergrey - More Than Ever (probably my favorite Evergrey song overall)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Nevermore - No More Will


----------



## Michael

Been listening to Arch Enemy's Stigmata album all afternoon. \m/


----------



## Martin_777

In Flames - Sattelites And Astronauts


----------



## m3ta1head

Korn - No Place to Hide


----------



## Splees

Red Sparowes - A Brief Moment of Clarity Broke Through The Deafening Hum, But It Was Too Late


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Cadaverous Mastification


----------



## amonb

Kit Lamb - The Docks


----------



## Ryan

Meshuggah - Jävla Loser Jävel


----------



## Michael

^ Same.


----------



## Ryan

Panzerchrist - Red River


----------



## Michael

^Same.


----------



## ukfswmart

Malevolent Creation - Doomsday X...


----------



## Desecrated

king diamond - fatal portrait


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Mascara


----------



## arnoroth661

The Stench of Misery- Beneath the Massacre


----------



## arnoroth661

Harbringer- The Human Abstract


----------



## arnoroth661

Smoke and Mirrors- Twilight in Olympus

What a bad mastering.


----------



## Shikaru

I've been on a big Bad Religion kick recently. They're awesome


----------



## Michael

Angra - Bleeding Heart


----------



## FortePenance

Almost - Bowling for Soup


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - The Masterplan


----------



## metallatem

Testament - Electric Crown


----------



## neoclassical

Revisiting Ozzy's Diary of a Madman after many years of ignoring it. Wow. I appreciate it even more.


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - Waiting For Darkness

I  the Bark at the Moon album.


----------



## amonb

Exodus - The Atrocity Exhibition.

First listen, nothing on Shovel-headed...


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye To Romance


----------



## Karl Hungus

Hiromi!


----------



## Michael

Unearth - Zombie Auto Pilot


----------



## Despised_0515

^  damn good song

Engraved In Stone - Cellar Door
to
Suicide Silence - Green Monster
while I was typing


----------



## Michael

Indeed. 

Unearth - Black Hearts Now Reign


----------



## Despised_0515

Now you got me wanting to listen to Unearth...

Unearth - This Glorious Nightmare


----------



## Michael

Souldrainer - First Row In Hell \m/


----------



## Despised_0515

The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza - I Don't Mean To Impose But I Am The Ocean


----------



## Michael

Knightmare (friends band) - Unholy


----------



## Despised_0515

Despised Icon - Furtive Monologue


----------



## Michael

Knightmare - The Conan Saga


----------



## Despised_0515

Bleeding Through - Number Seven With A Bullet


----------



## Michael

^Brutal song. I haven't listened to those guys in a couple of years actually. But I remember it being my favorite song on the album I had.

NP: Evergrey - A Touch Of Blessing


----------



## Despised_0515

This is Love, This is Murderous is a damn good album

Bleeding Through - Revenge I Seek

 the intro just gets me so pumped!
fuck it, the whole song does!


----------



## guitarplayerone

Obzen, Wintersun and Symphony X on one playlist.

combustion...


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Energize Me


----------



## Despised_0515

Aborted's album The Archaic Abattoir that just came in the mail today! 

Currently on the song The Gangrenous Epitaph


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Return To Life


----------



## Despised_0515

Aborted - Descend to Extirpation


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Solemn Sea


----------



## Despised_0515

Beneath The Massacre - Profitable Kill Count


----------



## Xaios

Disillusion - Back To Times Of Splendor (Such an amazing album. If you haven't heard it, YOU MUST.)
Agalloch - Ashes Against The Grain
Dark Tranquillity - Character
Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element, Pt. 1
Dream Theater - 6DOIT
Sieges Even - The Art of Navigating By The Stars
Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dementia
Porcupine Tree - Nil Recurring (EP)


----------



## Despised_0515

Beneath The Massacre - The Invisible Hand


----------



## TomAwesome

Pain of Salvation - _Be_

I freakin' love this album.


----------



## D-EJ915

Bullet for my valentine: 4 words to choke upon


Michael said:


> Souldrainer - First Row In Hell \m/


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Bastard Chain


----------



## Xaios

TomAwesome said:


> Pain of Salvation - _Be_
> 
> I freakin' love this album.


Yeah, I love that one too. I pretty much like all Pain of Salvation, even Scarsick.


----------



## Shawn

The Smithereens - Girl Like You
Anthrax - Be All, End All


----------



## Uber Mega

A Tribe Called Quest.


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Odious & Devious


----------



## amonb

1349 - Celestial Deconstruction (RULZ!!!1!!)


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Combustion


----------



## HellMouth

chimaira - nothing remains


----------



## Adamh1331

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Lee

Sonic Reducer - Pearl Jam


----------



## Uber Mega

Oceansize - "Commemorative ... T-Shirt"


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - I'm Sorry


----------



## TomAwesome

Atrophia Red Sun


----------



## garcia3441

_Diamonds_- Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Impotent God


----------



## garcia3441

_Gimme Some Truth_- Jaguares


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Nightmare


----------



## Ryan

Meshuggah - Sane (THD Version)


----------



## garcia3441

_Power To The People_- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Ryan

Meshuggah - Futile Bread Machine


----------



## Michael

^ 

NP: Ozzy Osbourne - You're No Different


----------



## the.godfather

Killswitch Engage - Break The Silence


----------



## Michael

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## metallatem

Fear Factory - Replica


----------



## Despised_0515

Sons Of Azrael - Scent Of A Dead Whore


----------



## Uber Mega

Kaki King


----------



## the.godfather

Ozzy Osbourne - The Almighty Dollar


----------



## HellMouth

joe satriani - Gnaahh


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Sahara

Saw them live last night. What an amazing show! \m/


----------



## thedonutman

Eric Clemenzi (streamed from the ss.org front page)


----------



## biggness

Through the Eyes of the Dead - Malice & Bloodlust
Fear Factory - Digimortal
Cannibal Corpse - Kill
MachineHead - Burn My Eyes


----------



## furyinternal

Allyptic - Refuge


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Sinister Mephisto


----------



## furyinternal

Black Sabbath - Children of the Grave


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - The Great Darkness


----------



## D-EJ915

MySpace.com - THE FAMINE - NYC/DFW, US - Metal / Death Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/thefaminedestroys


----------



## Shawn

Room Without A View - The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Higher Than Hope


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - So Tired


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Cryptopsy - Crown of Horns


----------



## Despised_0515

The sound of the ambulance sirens that just stopped about a block away cause some dude got shot 5 or 6 times.  owned


----------



## Desecrated

Alan Hovhaness - Symphony For Metal Orchestra, Op. 203


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Satellites and Astronauts


----------



## Despised_0515

Pencil Lead Syringe!!!


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Jotun

\m/


----------



## TomAwesome

Skrape - _Up the Dose_

I've been listening to this album a lot lately. It's catchy and covers a pretty good range.


----------



## Wolfie

This dying soul - Dream Theater


----------



## Uber Mega

Wolfie said:


> This dying soul - Dream Theater



 

Animals - Gravenhurst


----------



## arnoroth661

The album "Total Eclipse" by Billy Cobham.


----------



## technomancer

Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element I


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Love Or Confusion


----------



## TomAwesome

technomancer said:


> Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element I


----------



## kmanick

Circus Maximus - Isolate
"The Abyss"


----------



## technomancer

Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / The oncoming storm.


----------



## Randy

^


*UNEARTH - 'Zombie Autopilot*'


----------



## playstopause

levelhead86 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *UNEARTH - 'Zombie Autopilot*'


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Satellites and Astronauts


----------



## Shawn

Onyx - Shiftee


----------



## TomAwesome

Michael said:


> In Flames - Satellites and Astronauts



Again?


----------



## HellMouth

In Flames - Jotun.


----------



## Michael

TomAwesome said:


> Again?



Yep. : P


Np: Nightwish - Bare Grace Misery


----------



## Russ

Sonata Arctica - 'nuff said...


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Enter Shikari


----------



## Desecrated

Eli14 said:


> Enter Shikari-Enter Shikari



Wow, I thought I was the only one listening to them.


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Higher Than Hope


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-The Dissentience


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - No Turning Back


----------



## Redman 2007

Neurosis - Times of Grace


----------



## Zepp88

Helpdesk Phone - Idiots.


----------



## Splees

Genghis Tron - City on a Hill


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - A New Level


----------



## dream-thief

Eluveitie - Inis Mona


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Dead To The World


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-Limb From Limb


----------



## King_nothing621

The new bullet for my valentine!!! I am in love with that cd.


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - Becoming


----------



## Apophis

Scorpions - old recordings


----------



## Sebastian

im listening to yevetz's voice - talking with him on Skype


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Forever Yours


----------



## Despised_0515

FATE - Your Creed is Greed


MySpace.com - FATE (NEW SONG!!!) - SACRAMENTO - Death Metal / Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/fate


----------



## Randy

*Behemoth* - *The Entrance To The Spheres Of Mars*


----------



## Munky7Head

Porno Creep - Korn


----------



## Martin_777

Divinity - Induce

DIVINITY | ALLEGORY


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-Spoils


----------



## Despised_0515

NEAERA - Armamentarium


----------



## oompa

porcupine tree - fear of a blank planet


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - The Cruzífíxus-Anus Deí


----------



## HellMouth

Machine Head - Halo


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fetum Asínorum/Chapt. 2


----------



## the.godfather

Soilwork - Your Beloved Scapegoat


----------



## Michael

^ Nice. 

NP: Nightwish - Gethsemane


----------



## TomAwesome

Machinae Supremacy - _Redeemer_


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Devil and The Deep Dark Ocean


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Summer Rain


----------



## Michael

Marcel Coenen - Anthem


----------



## totaluntruth

despised icon
emmure
at the gates
killswitch
elysia
remembering never
prayer for cleansing
beneath the remains
acaia strain
winds of plauge


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-43% Burnt


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Sahara


----------



## Munky7Head

Steve Vai - Bad Horsie.


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Sublevels


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ


----------



## Desecrated

Messiaen - Apparition du Christ Glorieux


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Abnegating Cecity


----------



## Apophis

Meshuggah - everything


----------



## dream-thief

Tarot - I Spit Venom


----------



## Eli14

The Faceless-Leica (simply amazing)


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - My Selene


----------



## dream-thief

Kamelot - Nights of Arabia



Michael said:


> Sonata Arctica - My Selene



My favourite all time song. *Befriended*


----------



## Michael

^ 

Sonata Arctica - Don't Say a Word


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Old Man's Child -- "The Pagan Prosperity" (album)

Vermin is better, but i haven't listened to this one in a while. it rules.


----------



## budda

As I Lay Dying - I Never Wanted


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - The Cage


----------



## dream-thief

Sonata Arctica - In Black and White ^^


----------



## Michael

Sonata Arctica - Silver Tongue


----------



## dream-thief

Symphony X - The Damnation Game


----------



## distressed_romeo

TMac's solo spot on Planet X's live album.


----------



## Despised_0515

The Black Dahlia Murder - Paint It Black


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Supercharged

Also, just watched his Shred Tactics II DVD.


----------



## Desecrated

Lars demian - häxan.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Isis - Panopticon


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Jinxed


----------



## dream-thief

Evergrey - The Dark I Walk You Through


----------



## playstopause

Passenger, by Passenger.


----------



## Shawn

Metallica - Ride The Lightning.


----------



## dream-thief

Blind Guardian - Carry The Blessed Home


----------



## dissident

Melvins - Stoner witch 


Just plain awesome.


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Sahara


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Mothership


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Voices


----------



## Despised_0515

Disfiguring the Goddess - Ramihrdus


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - After Tomorrow


----------



## Despised_0515

Suicide Silence - Eyes Sewn Shut


----------



## budda

Fortycentfix: I am the second worst mistake you will ever make

RIP Fortycentfix


----------



## Nerina

Opeth.......and Divine Heresy.....


----------



## cow 7 sig

UNEARTH=black hearts now reign


----------



## Despised_0515

^

Years Spent Cold - Break All Ties


----------



## Desecrated

Music


----------



## Zepp88

Ewigheim


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Afterlife


----------



## Despised_0515

Desecrated said:


> Music


^


Behemoth - The Nephilim Rising


----------



## Michael

Me playing guitar.


----------



## dream-thief

Michael said:


> Me playing guitar.




Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-All Bodies


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Relay Torque


----------



## dougsteele

Zappa, Chill Out, Meshuggah, Static X, or any of the gay ass cover tunes I need to learn.


----------



## JPMDan

Bleed The Fifth - Divine Heresy


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - New Dimension


----------



## FortePenance

Heartless - Architects


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - No Turning Back


----------



## -K4G-

Mercenary - My World Is Ending.


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Walk Through The Fire


----------



## Toshiro

Silent Force - Walk The Earth
Firewind - The Premonition


----------



## HighGain510

Kiko Loureiro - Escaping


----------



## Michael

Abominodium - Passage To Eternity


----------



## -K4G-

Michael said:


> Abominodium - Passage To Eternity



slays


----------



## Eli14

Unearth-Endless


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Dead In The Tracks


----------



## Eli14

Unearth-March Of The Mutes


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - God Of Our Own Divinity


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Thrones Of Blood


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-All Bodies


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Erroneous Manipulation


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Ants Of The Sky


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Another World


----------



## Desecrated

Debussy - cello sonata.


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Don't Say


----------



## -K4G-

john mayer - gravity


----------



## TimSE

TesseracT - Sunrise


----------



## Kornagle

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot


----------



## Seedawakener

Cornelius - Point


----------



## Wolfie

Meshuggah - in death - is life


----------



## the.godfather

Metallica - Eye Of The Beholder


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Fire In The Sky


----------



## CatPancakes

kalmah- The Groan Of The Wind


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Warpath


----------



## Despised_0515

Born Of Osiris - Bow Down

 "FUCKIN BOW DOWN! [intro]"


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - End Of Days

They're pretty much all I've been listening to lately. Love 'em.


----------



## technomancer

Protest the Hero - Fortress


----------



## Lee

Headwires - Foo Fighters


----------



## Randy

Emperor - _The Eruption_


----------



## Despised_0515

Winds Of Plague - Decimate the Weak


"FROM THE DEPTHS I'VE RISEN!

DECIMATE... THE... WEAK!

I'VE COME TO TAKE YOUR LIVES!

DECIMATE... THE... WEAK!

ANOTHER STEP... CLOSER TO DEEAAATH... ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!

DECIMATE... THE... WEAK!

ANOTHER STEP... CLOSERRRRR... ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE!

DECIMATE... THE... WEAK!"


----------



## Buzz762

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Eli14

Sikth- Wait For Something Wild (I can't get enough of this song)


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Driving Down The Darkness


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-When The Moment's Gone


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - I Could Care Less


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - The Skull Beneath The Skin


----------



## Berger

Black Light Burns - Cruel Melody


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - The Conjuring


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Behind Space (Just found out they're coming here on an off date.  Fuck yeah!)


----------



## Shawn

Metallica - Ride The Lightning

Anthrax - State Of Euphoria


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - Play With Me


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Unleash The Beast


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-When Good Dogs Do Bad Things


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Lost Along The Way


----------



## Despised_0515

Postmortem Promises - Beast of the Black Forest


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Expendable Youth


----------



## D-EJ915

disturbed: pain redefined


----------



## Apophis

Paganini - Caprices


----------



## Despised_0515

Chimaira - Pure Hatred


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - SDMF


----------



## Desecrated

Kurt Rosenwinkel - Conception II


----------



## Buzz762

Cascada - Sk8er Boi

It's a poorly written song, but I'm watching a video on Youtube. No matter how hard I try, I can't come up with anything negative to say about a video that primarily features a hot European chick dancing around in very little clothing.


----------



## TomAwesome

Atrophia Red Sun


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: Violence


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Erroneous Manipulation


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Bland Street Bloom


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Afterlife


----------



## Eli14

Meshuggah-Closed Eye Visuals


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Until it Sleeps


----------



## Shawn

Master Of Puppets - Metallica

and some Ben Harper live earlier.


----------



## Michael

Morbid Angel - Praise The Strength


----------



## Martin_777

Nevermore - The Sound Of Silence


----------



## Michael

Windir - Dauden


----------



## the.godfather

Ozzy - Not Going Away


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - Made Of Metal


----------



## Ryan

Aeon - The Reture of Apolluon


----------



## Michael

Dream Evil - Moonlight


----------



## distressed_romeo

Philip Glass: 'Company'
Dissection: 'The Somberlain'


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Skin O'My Teeth


----------



## Buzz762

Ben Harper - Waiting on an Angel


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Summon The Antichrist


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-White Walls


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Axiom


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Sahara


----------



## Eli14

Gojira-To Sirius


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Passion of The Opera


----------



## TomAwesome

Dog Fashion Disco


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Swanheart


----------



## cow 7 sig

UNEARTH so it goes


----------



## Despised_0515

The Absence - Merciless


----------



## Blood Tempest

Shane Gibson - "Mr. Stork"


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Grinfucked


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - The Inner Circle


----------



## D-EJ915

Maximum the Hormone: Kuso Breakin no Breakin Lilly


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - Good Friends and a Bottle of Pills


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Sun Of Nothing


----------



## Despised_0515

It's just awesome to listen to sometimes


----------



## budda

Protest the Hero - Fortress. for the 6th time in a row.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Sinai Beach - "The Serpent's Letter"


----------



## Despised_0515

The Breathing Process - Dear Antigone


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Far Beyond Illusion


----------



## D-EJ915

ZAO: Ballad of Buddy Bigsby


----------



## Despised_0515

Minnie Riperton - Loving you


----------



## Nerina

Hai


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-....As The Future Repeats


----------



## Shawn

Some new Wu Tang and Joe Satriani's self titled album.


----------



## Michael

Opeth - The Drapery Falls


----------



## Eli14

^^awesome 


Sikth-Wait For Something Wild


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Beast of Man


----------



## playstopause

Helmet / In the meantime.


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Fata Morgana


----------



## D-EJ915

Kataklysm: Let them Burn


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Life In Still Water


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Hold My Finger


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## Despised_0515

The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravagnza - Go Greyhound


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Suffice


----------



## Despised_0515

MY MOTHAFUCKIN THEME SONG!

TRACES - Vivisection

One day I will set up the front door of my house to trigger my stereo to play this song at full blast every time I walk in


----------



## FortePenance

World Eater 94' - Bolt Thrower


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - Christmas Island


----------



## Jongpil Yun

Outworld - Outworld


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - City Beneath The Sea


----------



## ogisha007

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - Digitalis Destructi


----------



## Despised_0515

WHITECHAPEL - Fairy Fay


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - The Sage


----------



## Despised_0515

Winds Of Plague - Origins and Endings

[church bell followed by a pause]
"Destroyyyyyyy!"


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Turn The Page


----------



## Shotglass

Allie Hughes - Stupid Girl


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - The Eight Day


----------



## m3ta1head

5793. Porcupine Tree-Fear Of A Blank Planet


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Mascara


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Return To Energiser


----------



## Kotex

I actually broke out the first Unearth disc. It's been a long ass time since I've heard it.
On track number 1.


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Fool For Your Loving


----------



## Eli14

Amon Amarth-Hermod's Ride To Hel (Lokes Treachery Part 1)


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Ihabia


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Deathblow


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Part of The Friction


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away)


----------



## Despised_0515

Sons Of Azrael - Turn That Crown Upside Down


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Still Of The Night


----------



## Despised_0515

The Faceless - Leica


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - The Deeper The Love

<3


----------



## Despised_0515

Engraved In Stone - Baptized In Blood


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Rise Up


----------



## Despised_0515

The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravagnza - Rollin' and Tumblin' On Satan's Rotisserie

long ass titles ftw


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Ship of Fools


----------



## Despised_0515

Beneath The Massacre - Profitable Killcount


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - What My Eyes Have Seen


----------



## TomAwesome

Danny Elfman - Serenada Schizophrana


----------



## Michael

Fates Warning - Giant's Love (Heart of Winter)


----------



## technomancer

The Asylum - Closer to the Evil


----------



## Despised_0515

Knights Of The Abyss - I Pledge Agrievance


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah combustion


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Decade Of Statues


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah lethargica


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - No Turning Back


----------



## Despised_0515

ZAO - The Last Song From Zion


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Clayman


----------



## playstopause

Ministry / The last sucker.


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Alien Love Child: Live and Beyond and Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys.


----------



## Michael

Elis - Ballade


----------



## Randy

*Scar Symmetry - Oscillation Point *


----------



## technomancer

Testament - The Ritual


----------



## Martin_777

Amon Amarth - An Ancient Sign Of A Coming Storm


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Crawl Through Knives


----------



## Lee

Audioslave - Dandelion


----------



## Eli14

Megadeth-Peace Sells


----------



## Michael

AFI - A Story at Three


----------



## Despised_0515

Emmure - Ten Signs You Should Leave

"OVER...
THIS ISNT OVER TIL I SAY ITS OVER...
THIS ISNT OVER TIL I SAY ITS OVER...
THIS ISNT OVER TIL I SAY ITS OVER...
THIS ISNT OVER
TIL... I... SAY!!!"


----------



## Michael

AFI - Catch a Hot One


----------



## Ville

Ayreon - Liquid Eternity


----------



## Despised_0515

Winds Of Plague - One Body Too Many


----------



## Michael

AFI - Sacrifice Theory


----------



## Despised_0515

Moving Units - Between Us & Them


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Nerve Disorder


----------



## Despised_0515

Darkest Hour - The Patriot Virus


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Transcendental


----------



## Despised_0515

Devour Thy Sins - Andrew Stuart's Corpses


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Cranking The Sirens


----------



## Despised_0515

Fallbrett - Hold Your Tongue


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Informal Gluttony


----------



## Despised_0515

Elysia - Triumph

"MY THUMBS ARE IN YOUR EYES...
AND THEY KEEP... FUCKING PUSHING!
MY THUMBS ARE IN YOUR EYES...
AND THEY KEEP... FUCKING PUSHING!

MY THUMBS ARE IN YOUR EYES...
AND THEY KEEP... FUCKING PUSHING!
MY THUMBS ARE IN YOUR EYES
AND THEY KEEP... FUCKING PUSHING!

MY THUMBS ARE IN YOUR EYES
AND THEY KEEP... FUCKING PUSHING!
MY THUMBS ARE IN YOUR EYES
AND THEY KEEP... FUCKING PUSHINNNNNG!"


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Selkies: The Endless Obsession


----------



## Despised_0515

Suicide Silence - The Fallen


----------



## Michael

AFI - Wester


----------



## technomancer

Marc Rizzo - The Ultimate Devotion


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - Centre Of Eternity


----------



## the.godfather

Machine Head - Aesthetics of Hate


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - Christmas Island


----------



## Despised_0515

Arsonists Get All The Girls - Robondo De Los Muertos


----------



## Eli14

Meshuggah-Stengah


----------



## Despised_0515

From Graves Of Valor - After The Awakening


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Reflect The Storm


----------



## Eli14

Pantera-Mouth For War


----------



## Michael

Visions Of Atlantis - Lovebearing Storm


----------



## Eli14

A Perfect Circle-Counting Bodies Like Sheep To The Rhythm Of The War Drums


----------



## Michael

Sirenia - In a Manica


----------



## Despised_0515

Despised Icon - Warm Blooded


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - King Antichrist


----------



## Despised_0515

Despised Icon - As Bridges Burn


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Godhate


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah OBZEN


----------



## Despised_0515

Despised Icon - A Fractured Hand


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Through the Belly of Damnation


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - Eradication


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Through Orisis' Eyes


----------



## Despised_0515

Knights Of The Abyss - I Pledge Agrievance


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Blackwater Park


----------



## Despised_0515

Bulb - Zyglrox


----------



## Randy

Scar Symmetry - Mind Machine


----------



## Despised_0515

Carnifex - Collaborating Like Killers


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Single Part of Two


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Ants Of The Sky


----------



## Michael

^ Nice. 

Evergrey - Ambassador


----------



## Kotex

AC\DC~ T.N.T.


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Discord


----------



## Eli14

Mercenary-Firesoul


----------



## Blood Tempest

Strapping Young Lad - "Wrong Side"


----------



## playstopause

Prong / Rude awakening.


----------



## D-EJ915

BDM: Warborn 

this is my favourite song by them

INHUMAN TRAGEDY!!!!


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - Aegean Shores


----------



## m3ta1head

6525. SikTh-Summer Rain



Michael said:


> Pagan's Mind - Aegean Shores



Fuck yeah! I thought I was the only one who listened to them


----------



## Michael

Pagan's Mind - The Prophecy Of Pleiades


----------



## Sebastian

Soulfly - The Prophecy


----------



## Eli14

Turisas-To Holmgard And Beyond


----------



## Kotex

Demon Cleaner ~ Kyuss


----------



## Michael

AFI - Ever and a Day


----------



## Eli14

The Science Of Sleep-Escape


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Stratagem


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Precious Life


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-82588


----------



## Blood Tempest

Pantera - "Fucking Hostile"


----------



## HotRodded7321

As I am - Dream Theater.....DAMN I love this song


----------



## Despised_0515

From Graves Of Valor - Famine


----------



## Michael

Dream Theater - 6:00


----------



## Despised_0515

Burning The Masses - Nailgun Massacre


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Born Dead, Buried Alive


----------



## Eli14

HORSE The Band-New York City


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Roundhouse Tapes


----------



## Michael

Luthor - Skyweaver


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Rediscovery Pt 2


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - The Deeper The Love


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- Solvet Saeclum In Favilla


----------



## Michael

AFI - A Story At Three


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - Goddamn Electric


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Storm Rider


----------



## technomancer

Marc Rizzo - Colossal Myopia


----------



## -K4G-

Nile - Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is in the Water


----------



## progmetaldan

^ That's an epic title... 

NP: Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Michael

Rob Johnson - Grooves In Orbit


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Scenes From A Memory


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Boston Rain Melody


----------



## Despised_0515

The Black Dahlia Murder - Statutory Ape


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Three Minute Warning


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - The Somatic Defilement


----------



## Michael

Shadows Fall - Act of Contrition


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Acid Rain


----------



## Despised_0515

Winds Of Plague - A Cold Day In Hell


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Biaxident


----------



## Despised_0515

Winds Of Plague - Decimate The Weak


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Another Dimension


----------



## Despised_0515

The Penguins - Earth Angel


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Warpath


----------



## Despised_0515

Behemoth - Slaves Shall Serve


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Craving For Another Killing


----------



## the.godfather

Something a little different...

Stone Gods - Burn The Witch


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - The Last Relapse


----------



## Eli14

Arch Enemy-The Day You Died


----------



## D-EJ915

Oh, Sleeper: We are the Archers

their cd kicks ass


----------



## Michael

AFI - The Leaving Song, Pt. 2


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Vicer Exciser


----------



## TomAwesome

Mute Math


----------



## D-EJ915

Avril Lavigne: Sk8er boi

:shock: lol


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Here I Go Again


----------



## Eli14

Meshuggah-obZen


----------



## D-EJ915

The Famine: Stitched in Plastic


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Sing Part of Two

Page 777!


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Part Of The Friction


----------



## Despised_0515

The Black Dahlia Murder - Virally Yours


----------



## D-EJ915

The Alfee: Brave Love -Galaxy Express 999-


----------



## technomancer

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Deathrow (No Regrets)


----------



## technomancer

Warrant - D.R.F.S.R


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Dead End


----------



## budda

DeathCharge - within solitude.

yaeh, im listening to the first band i was in


----------



## Michael

Division - Hunt


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Jotun


----------



## progmetaldan

Jason Truby- Beautiful Collapse


----------



## cow 7 sig

obzen-meshuggah


----------



## Despised_0515

Justice - Stress


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Foam Born


----------



## Michael

Cacophony - Go Off!


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Prequel To The Sequel


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Divide My Destiny


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy McKee & Don Ross- That Thing That Come From Somewhere


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Crying In The Rain


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy McKee & Don Ross- Spirit Of The West


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - The Deeper The Love


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy McKee & Don Ross- Ebon Coast


----------



## Groff

Sheila E - The glamorous life.


----------



## cgrady

nektar - remember the future (pt 2)


----------



## Michael

Angra - Bleeding Heart


----------



## Azyiu

Orion - Metallica


----------



## D-EJ915

Bury Your Dead: Dust to Dust


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Sugar Coated Sour


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- Ecstasy Arise


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Halcyon: The Heavy Silence: In Silent Rain


----------



## Splees

SZ: Edward j. Evans

some weird acoustic electronic frenchy band.


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Intelligence Is Sexy


----------



## Splees

Summerbirds in the Cellar: Behold the Wolf


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- Solvet Saeclum In Favilla


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Odious & Devious


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- Hellfire


----------



## -K4G-

nevermore - enemies of reality


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- Next Profundis


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - New Model World


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- Ecstasy Arise

is anyone else familiar with these guys, sounds amazing!


----------



## Splees

Hitchcock Go Home: Coward Song


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fukk The Blood Of Christ


----------



## Hawksmoor

Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie


----------



## Desecrated

Hawksmoor said:


> Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie



What, really, coool.


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Tears Have No Name


----------



## cgrady

king crimson - red


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Odious & Devious


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Borders And Shading


----------



## Splees

Tool: foTEEsix&TU


----------



## budda

this is a standoff - climb the ladder


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Ghost Reveries.


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Bottled


----------



## D-EJ915

Maximum the Hormone: Buiikikaisu


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Invoking the Apocalypse


----------



## Gilbucci

Andy James - Lost Without You


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - The Will Arise


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Still Life


----------



## the.godfather

Machine Head - A Farewell To Arms


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Bleak


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Forced Selfmutilation


----------



## Hawksmoor

Dethklok - Fansong

Machinehead - Clenching the fists of Dissent


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - The Embodied Core of Darkness


----------



## Hawksmoor

Textures - Surreal state of Enlightenment


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Demonic Staccto Erection


----------



## Azyiu

Lost Without You - John "Man-bear" Petrucci


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-System


----------



## CaptainD00M

Carcass - Blind Bleeding the blind.

I'm sure some one has pointed this out, but just on the off chance they haven't shouldn't this thread be re-named 'which song are you administering now?'. I mean unless being false is all gud with everyone.


GWAR - Bring back the bomb.


----------



## DelfinoPie

"Famous Monsters" by The Misfits

My favourite album by The Misfits, ever.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Meshaugga - Combustion.

These guys are mental  Mental is awsome!


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## budda

dark tranquillity - the mundane and the magic


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Oculus Ex Inferni


----------



## TomAwesome

Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Domination


----------



## Desecrated

Meshuggah - spiteful snake.


----------



## progmetaldan

John Schofield- I'll Take Les


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Stigmata


----------



## progmetaldan

John Schofield- Golden Gaze


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - My Apterous Angel


----------



## progmetaldan

Cab- So There Is Love


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Combustion


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## Michael

Trail Of Tears - My Comfort


----------



## petereanima

black sabbath - children of the sea


----------



## Thrashmanzac

cob- bed of razors


----------



## Splees

Dillinger Escape Plan: mouth of ghosts


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Invoking the Apocalypse


----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

radio on da innynet

NativeMusicSource.com Radio - Your Online Native American Radio station for ALL types of Native music.


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## Anthony

Jag Panzer- The Mission


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Summon The Antichrist


----------



## budda

Unearth - so it goes.

i have "the oncoming storm" and "in the eyes of fire" both on set to shuffle. good times.


----------



## Eli14

Meshuggah-Bleed


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - The Dark Inside


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Take The Time


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - I, Vermin


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Metropolis


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-43% Burnt


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Mascara


----------



## dougsteele

In the car: Meshuggah Catch 33

In the house: Lounge music, chill out, non metal.


----------



## Blood Tempest

In Flames - "The Mirror's Truth"


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Hexagram


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Paradigm Shift


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away)


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Kindred Spirits


----------



## Zepp88

Depeche Mode - Barrel Of A Gun is playing in my head right now.


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Dai The Flu


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Freedom Of Speech


----------



## Shawn

Brother's Grimm - Helm's Deep


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Universal Mind


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Slaves To The Parasites


----------



## Kotex

Protest the Hero~ Fortress


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- 01101001


----------



## Michael

Trail Of Tears - The Closing Walls


----------



## YYZ2112

Dream Theater - Images and Words 

I sometimes forget how great this album is.....


----------



## Michael

^ My favorite DT album.  +rep.

NP: Whitesnake - The Deeper The Love


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - obZen


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Solitary Shell


----------



## Despised_0515

Elysia - Incinerate


----------



## SevenDeadly

I was listening to bleed from Obzen. Now I'm in class listening to my information analysis professor. I liked the former better.


----------



## Despised_0515

All of *Trigger the Bloodshed*'s tracks on their myspace.


----------



## D-EJ915

The Showdown: From the Mouth of Gath comes Terror


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Imaginary Entity


----------



## Eli14

Killswitch Engage-Numbered Days


----------



## Michael

Angra - Bleeding Heart


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-Sequoia Throne


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- 01101001


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Seyn Todt in Schwartz


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- E=mc2

MJR's solo on that one is incredible!


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Scarred


----------



## D-EJ915

Devildriver: Clouds over California


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Only for The Weak


----------



## budda

the absence - awakening


----------



## shredfreak

James labrie - Invisible


----------



## CaptainD00M

Cephallic Carnage-Endless Cycle of Violence


----------



## TomAwesome

The Mario 64 OST.

...and now Mercenary. Firesoooul!!


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Internal Evidence


----------



## progmetaldan

Eli14 said:


> Dream Theater-Scarred



One of my favourite songs of theirs!

NP: Greg Howe- A Portrait


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Acid Nation


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Humiliative


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Morse- Stressfest


----------



## Eli14

Yellow Matter Custard-While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Alien DNA

Soilwork - Stabbing the drama


----------



## Azyiu

Juice - Steve Vai


----------



## Michael

AFI - Bleed Black


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Age Of Shadows


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Enraptured by Evil


----------



## dissident

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone.
i can;t believe i've only jsut got into this album. It's friggin awesome.


----------



## Heavy Ed

Bleed - Meshuggah

Just picked up ObZen, really diggin it.


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Adieu


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Envision


----------



## Eli14

Jeff Buckley-Hallelujah


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Newborn Race


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Intelligence Is Sexy


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Fifth Extinction


----------



## Alien DNA

Heartwork - Carcass


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Trollfan


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Fifth Extinction


----------



## Alien DNA

The mirror - Dream Theatre


----------



## progmetaldan

^ sick song! 

Ayreon- River Of Time


----------



## Alien DNA

Disposable heroes - Metallica


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Crawl Through Knives


----------



## technomancer

Testament - Practice What You Preach


----------



## Alien DNA

Kreator - Betrayer


----------



## MorbidTravis

what aren't i listening too?


----------



## Alien DNA

Arch Enemy - Nemesis


----------



## Munky7Head

Be Quite and Drive - Deftones.


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Jotun


----------



## Splees

Ratatat: tacobel canon


----------



## Alien DNA

Morbid Angel - Fall from grace


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Evil In A Closet


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Quantum


----------



## Azyiu

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## progmetaldan

Planetx- Alien Hip-Hop


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Axiom


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Liquid Eternity


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Leviathan


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- Fifth Extinction


----------



## FortePenance

Nile - User-Maat-Re


----------



## progmetaldan

Ayreon- E=MC2


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Lies Within The Truth


----------



## Azyiu

The Fletcher Memorial Home - Pink Floyd


----------



## ZXIIIT

Greg Pope

All his stuff on soundclick


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Relay Torque


----------



## Randy

Sabu2k1 said:


> Greg Pope
> 
> All his stuff on soundclick


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## technomancer

Testament - Souls of Black


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Once It Was Ours!


----------



## technomancer

Magnitude Nine - Chaos to Control


----------



## Blood Tempest

Triggered Impulse - "Uninspired"


----------



## Alien DNA

Anthrax - Caught in a mosh

Slayer - War Ensemble


----------



## Eli14

Gojira-To Sirius


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- V


----------



## Michael

Nevermore - We Disinteograte


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Domination


----------



## Alien DNA

Napalm Death - Suffer the children


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Walls Of Babylon


----------



## m3ta1head

4576. Mnemic-Tattoos


----------



## m3ta1head

4413. Mercenary-I Am Lies


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Destroyed


----------



## Azyiu

Peace Sells - Megadeth


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Impotent God


----------



## -K4G-

Dream Theater - Stream Of Consciousness


----------



## FYP666

Amoral - Leave Your Dead Behind...
Truly a great, great technical death metal song


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Cranking The Sirens


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-"Dial 595-Escape"


----------



## Michael

Shadows Fall - Of One Blood


----------



## Eli14

Meshuggah-Combustion


----------



## Michael

Shadows Fall - Thoughts Without Words


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-The Glass Prison


----------



## D-EJ915

As I Lay Dying: Meaning in Tragedy


----------



## Michael

Vince LuPone - Lay't Down


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Sacrificed Sons


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Firewalking \m/


----------



## PostOrganic

Korpiklaani - Let's Drink


----------



## Michael

Angelcorpse - Hexensabbat


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Be Without Fear


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Sea Of Lies


----------



## Reece Fullwood

Listening to a bit of Pagans Mind over the past few weeks, there awesome, if you like european prog/power metal, i love it, its like there the only band on the planet atm.


----------



## Michael

I love Pagan's Mind. 

NP: Behemoth - Sculpting the Throne Ov Seth


----------



## jaxadam

John Digweed - Transitions Vol. 3


----------



## Eli14

Liquid Tension Experiment-Biaxident


----------



## YYZ2112

Chroma Key - Dead Air For Radios


----------



## D-EJ915

Frost Like Ashes: Notions of Insanity


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Stream Of Consciousness


----------



## PostOrganic

Monstrosity - Perpetual War


----------



## daybean

old unearth, eighteen visions and unplugged a perfect circle


----------



## Alien DNA

Slayer - South Of Heaven \m/


----------



## cow 7 sig

meshuggah obZen-obZen


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Scarred Lands


----------



## -K4G-

Strapping Young Lad-All Hail The New Flesh


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Beyond the Great Vast Forest


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Pull Me Under


----------



## Alien DNA

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-The Root Of All Evil


----------



## gaunten

All the songs from bulb's own myspace are currently spinning in my car. just noticed the guys music bout' a week ago trough the meshuggah forum, he kicks some serious ass!
gotta check out periphery soon also


----------



## budda

correction: you're on the periphery myspace Now. 

As I Lay Dying - Confined


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Abnegating Cecity


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Octavarium


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Suffer In Truth


----------



## mikernaut

Meshuggah- Obzen and Imogen Heap- Speak for Yourself. how's that for a weird combo ?


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## Zepp88

On the way to work tonite I was listening to The Downward Spiral and once again being in awe by it


----------



## playstopause

^

The Downward Spiral = epic.


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction


----------



## Alien DNA

Andy McKee - Drifting


----------



## El Caco

The Ritual  after all these years I finally replaced my tape with a CD


----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> The Downward Spiral = epic.



The distinctive sound of that album just blows me away for some reason...


----------



## Michael

Suicidal Tendencies - Cyco Vision


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- The Stringless Violin


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranqullity - Format C: For Cortex


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- Chosen


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - ThereIn


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- For The Love Of Art And The Making


----------



## Despised_0515

Unearth - Giles


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- Ecstasy Arise


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Auctioned


----------



## Alien DNA

Carcass - No Love Lost


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Single Part of Two


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Stratagem


----------



## Michael

Darkane - Solitary Confinement


----------



## Azyiu

Hammer To Fall - Queen


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Carnival Of Vulgarity


----------



## Azyiu

Is This The World We Created...? - Queen


----------



## Michael

Gorod - Here Die Your Gods


----------



## Azyiu

We Will Rock You / We Are The Champions - Queen


----------



## Michael

Gorod - Thirst For Power


----------



## Eli14

Muse-Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Azyiu

The Prophet's Song - Queen

The Father And The Son And The Holy Ghost - John Coltrane


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Lurch


----------



## Kotex

The Sword~ Gods of the Earth


Over and over and over and over...


----------



## cow 7 sig

megadeth united abominations


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Axiom


----------



## Alien DNA

Megadeth - Into the Lungs of Hell


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Fragile: Pictures of Silence: Melting the Skies


----------



## Splees

meniscus-pilot


----------



## Michael

Trail of Tears - The Closing Walls


----------



## Anthony

Nobuo Uematsu- Buried In The Snow


----------



## Eli14

Hadouken-The Bounce


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Hate Them


----------



## Eli14

Hadouken-Declaration Of War


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Erroneous Manipulation


----------



## Splees

Portugal the Man: Marching with 6


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Bloodtide (XXX)


----------



## Splees

Murder City Devils: Fields of Fire


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Of Hells Fire


----------



## Mr. S

Pure Reason Revolution - The Dark Third (good hangover music )


----------



## PostOrganic

Pestilence - Spheres


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Luna


----------



## Alien DNA

Slayer - God hates us all


----------



## Azyiu

Lydian - Stuart Hamm


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Blood and Iron


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

Necrophagist - Epitaph album, love it love it love ittttt.


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-When Good Dogs Do Bad Things


----------



## Moonohol

"The Divine Wings of Tragedy" - Symphony X


----------



## Alien DNA

Testament - Into the pit


----------



## CaptainD00M

Building the Church - Vai


----------



## Moonohol

"Shy" - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - I, Monarch


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - In The Name of God


----------



## Michael

Hate Eternal - King of All Kings


----------



## Alien DNA

Dream Theatre - Scarred


----------



## Gilbucci

John Petrucci - Animate - Inanimate


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Belphegor - Hell's Ambassador


----------



## Gilbucci

Michael Angelo Batio - Peace


----------



## angryman

Trigger The Bloodshed


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Caught In A Web


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Inside What's Within Behind


----------



## FortePenance

Linchpin - Fear Factory


----------



## Alien DNA

Morbid Angel - Where the slime lives


----------



## Michael

^Nice one. 

Meshuggah - Suffer In truth


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Dark Deceiver


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Gods of Rapture


----------



## garthfluff

SikTh - Skies Of Millennium Night


----------



## Michael

Marduk - Baptism By Fire


----------



## Hawksmoor

kaki king - You don't have to be afraid


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Hawksmoor said:


> kaki king - You don't have to be afraid



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually made this graphic.. i usually make one for each album. yes, i am truly obsessed


----------



## angryman

Annotations of an Autopsy


----------



## Michael

Psycroptic - Lacertine Forest


----------



## Eli14

Liquid Tension Experiment-Acid Rain


----------



## Moonohol

"Superloud" - Paul Gilbert


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Crawl Through Knives


----------



## Moonohol

"Moonage Daydream" - Racer X


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Rediscovery Pt 2


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Milk Lizard


----------



## Michael

Children of Bodom - Follow The Reaper


----------



## Groff

Machine Head - The Blackening


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Innocence Faded

Love the outro of this song, just magnificent!


----------



## Eli14

Liquid Tension Experiment-Chris And Kevin's Excellent Adventure


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Lifting Shadows Off A Dream


----------



## D-EJ915

Soul Embraced: A Curtain of Deceit


----------



## Desecrated

Brahms symphony nr 1


----------



## Eli14

progmetaldan said:


> Dream Theater- Lifting Shadows Off A Dream



^^^nice!

Dream Theater-Under A Glass Moon


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Scarred


----------



## Azyiu

progmetaldan said:


> Dream Theater- Innocence Faded
> 
> Love the outro of this song, just magnificent!



Damn right! 

*Dream Theater - Pull Me Under*



progmetaldan said:


> Dream Theater- Scarred



Scarred is one of my all-time fav DT songs!  Hell, in fact, Awake is one of my all-time fav albums, period!


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Helel Ben Shachar


----------



## Shannon

At this very moment?


----------



## Michael

Nice. I dig that album. 

Hate Eternal - Behold Judas


----------



## Michael

Dark Funeral - Shadows Over Transylvania


----------



## Lee

Social Parasite - Alice in Chains


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Blizzard Beasts


----------



## playstopause

Sevendust / Alpha


----------



## Michael

Immortal - Nebular Ravens Winter


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Through Her Eyes


----------



## Mr. S

Zyklon - Disintegrate


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Erotomania


----------



## CatPancakes

Michael said:


> Aeon - Helel Ben Shachar


hell yes, i'm listening to Living Sin right now


----------



## Alien DNA

Mortal Sin - Voyage of the disturbed


----------



## Michael

Angelcorpse - Antichrist Vandguard


----------



## Eli14

Opeth-Bleak


----------



## Desecrated

Rise against - Prayer Of The Refugee


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Spreading Their Diease


----------



## -K4G-

Suffocation - Redemption


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - Hell on the Eastern Front


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Mothership


----------



## Alien DNA

Megadeth - Holy wars


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Dark Waters


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Lie


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

Suffocation - Liege of Inveracity


----------



## D-EJ915

Cry of the Afflicted: New Hopes, New Dreams


----------



## Despised_0515

Winds Of Plague - The Impaler


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Liberty


----------



## Despised_0515

Impending Doom - Nailed. Dead. Risen.


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## telecaster90

Yes-America


----------



## Michael

Cradle of Filth - Humana Inspired to Nightmare


----------



## Despised_0515

The Mourning Will Follow - Dies Irae


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Summon The Antichrist


----------



## PostOrganic

Gorod - Blackout


----------



## Michael

Orphaned Land - Mabool (The Flood)


----------



## Alien DNA

Slayer - Dead skin mask


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Dead Man's Shadow


----------



## Alien DNA

Kreator - Extreme Aggression


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Wings Of Blackening

The new Kalmah album rules.


----------



## Alien DNA

Arch Enemy - Dead eyes see no future


----------



## technomancer

Buckethead - Colma


----------



## Eli14

Enter Shikari-Sorry, You're Not A Winner


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Nocturna


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Opeth- Blackwater Park


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - At The Image of Pain


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- When The Water Breaks


----------



## Alien DNA

Freak Kitchen - Porno Daddy


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Paradigm Shift


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - War Pigs


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Once It Was Ours!


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> Moonspell - Once It Was Ours!



 

Fuck yes!


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Luna


----------



## Zepp88

Damn you I wish I wasn't at work, I'd have Moonspell blasting


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Nocturna

Man, this is soooo gooood.


----------



## Alien DNA

Megadeth - Symphony of destruction


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Shadows and Dust


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Between the Buried and Me- Alaska


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Nemesis


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Burning My Soul (Live)


----------



## Michael

Anthrax & Public Enemy - Bring The Noise


----------



## Azyiu

Michael said:


> Anthrax & Public Enemy - Bring The Noise



Man, that's some good stuff there! 



Queen - Tie Your Mother Down.


----------



## Michael

Hell yeah it is.

Anthrax - Lone Justice


----------



## Azyiu

Tool - Sober


----------



## Michael

Anthrax - The Enemy


----------



## technomancer

Joe Satriani - Professor Satchafunkilus and the Musterion of Rock


----------



## Azyiu

technomancer said:


> Joe Satriani - Professor Satchafunkilus and the Musterion of Rock



I am going to get this cd within days!


Queen - Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## Eli14

Pink Floyd-Empty Spaces


----------



## Cameron

Blotted Science - Machinations of Dementia


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Single Part of Two


----------



## D-EJ915

Kataklysm: Il Diavolo in me


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - FreeCard


----------



## PostOrganic

Meshuggah - Elastic


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - ThereIn


----------



## Mattmc74

Meshuggah - Elastic


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon (in its entirety)


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Shadowchild


----------



## budda

Stabilo - happiness and disaster


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Breeding Thorns


----------



## PostOrganic

Cephalic Carnage - Endless Cycle of Violence


----------



## TomAwesome

I'm currently listening to the most brutal thing of all...

NOTHING


----------



## Zepp88

TomAwesome said:


> I'm currently listening to the most brutal thing of all...
> 
> NOTHING



Sweet, I'm listening to 

DISSAPOINTMENT


----------



## Michael

At The Gates - Blind By Fear


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Purity


----------



## J-L-F

NP: Aborted - The Inertia

hey Tom you here hahaha awesome, from the Neverboard


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Flight of Icarus


----------



## TomAwesome

J-L-F said:


> NP: Aborted - The Inertia
> 
> hey Tom you here hahaha awesome, from the Neverboard



Ohh, heya, Niels! Welcome to my "home" forum.


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Quiet Desperation


----------



## progmetaldan

Rusty Cooley- The Butcher


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - To Find A Reason


----------



## Alien DNA

Marty Friedman - Gimmie a dose


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Afterlife


----------



## D-EJ915

Maximum the Hormone; Zetsubo Billy


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - At The Image of Pain


----------



## Alien DNA

Steve Vai - Pig


----------



## D-EJ915

Beloved: Rise & Fall


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Darkness and Hope


----------



## Sindwulf

Katatonia - My Twin


----------



## D-EJ915

Chthonic: Relentless Recurrence


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Firewalking


----------



## Alien DNA

Judas Priest - Ram it down


----------



## Zepp88

Alice In Chains - We Die Young


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Spreading Their Disease


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-The Root Of All Evil


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Meshuggah - Combustion

I don't see what all the fuss is about with this band!


----------



## PostOrganic

Agalloch - Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity


----------



## Eli14

Rush-2112


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity



Amazing player! 

NP: Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Souls To Deny


----------



## progmetaldan

Nightwish- Phantom Of The Opera


----------



## Michael

Angelcorpse - Antichrist Vanguard


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Alice in Chains- "Man in the Box"


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Godhead's Lament


----------



## lueastside

> I'm currently listening to the most brutal thing of all...
> 
> NOTHING



 I love that album !

Listening to the new Arsis album "We Are The Nightmare", and it kills. I'll be picking this one up for sure.


----------



## J-L-F

The New Arsis is indeed a killer

im also waiting for some new Necrophagist anyone knows something about this??

NP: Bloodsimple - Suck It Up


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Wieght of the World
by 
Antimatter


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-The Glass Prison


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Hammer Revelation


----------



## Azyiu

X (later known as X-Japan) - Kurenai


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Living Sin


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Diddle-Y-A-Doo-Dat


----------



## Michael

Arsis - A Diamond For Disease


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Between the Buried and Me- Colors


----------



## technomancer

Dokken - Back for the Attack


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-In This Light


----------



## Michael

Yngwie Malmsteen - Alone In Paradise


----------



## technomancer

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Sepelture of Hypocrisy


----------



## Desecrated

Rise against - worth dying for.


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Goatreich-Fleshcult


----------



## Eli14

Shadows Fall-Final Call


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Swarm of Rats


----------



## Azyiu

X-Japan - Art Of Life


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - For The Revolution


----------



## PostOrganic

Keep of Kalessin - Armada

Just saw these guys tonight with Behemoth and Dimmu Borgir. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Dead Man's Shadows


----------



## FortePenance

Breakdown - Jack Johnson


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Sanguine


----------



## Desecrated

Blood stan child - mozaig


----------



## PostOrganic

Equilibrium - Widars Hallen


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Once It Was Ours!


----------



## Azyiu

X - Alive


----------



## Michael

The Red Death - Regression


----------



## Azyiu

Pet Shop Boys - You Only Tell Me You Love Me When You're Drunk


----------



## Shawn

Slayer - Decade Of Aggression

Brother's Grimm - Helm's Deep


----------



## technomancer

Paul Gilbert - Silence Followed By A Deafening Roar


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - A Public Puppet


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Goodnight Kiss (Man, I love that solo.....)


----------



## -K4G-

Destruction - The Alliance of Hellhoundz


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Into The Sun


----------



## PostOrganic

NeVeR - The Chapter Two


----------



## Michael

Joe Satriani - Always With Me, Always With You


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Alien Love Secrets


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - Highland Wedding


----------



## progmetaldan

^ Great song! 

NP: Steve Vai- Erotic Nightmares


----------



## Michael

^ Great song! : p

Steve Morse - The Third Power


----------



## progmetaldan

haha, this could go on forever... 

Steve Vai- Blue Powder 

Possibly my favourite Vai tune ever...


----------



## Michael

Mine too. 

Steve Morse - Country Colours


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Fire Garden Suite

haha listening to this song made me realise there's actually many, many Vai tunes which I love...  But yeah, this one and Blue Powder would still be right up there for me I reckon...


----------



## Michael

That's another awesome one. I love Warm Regards on that album. 

Yngwie Malmsteen - Majestic Blue


----------



## technomancer

Paul Glibert - Get Out Of My Yard


----------



## playstopause

Sevendust / Hope and Sorrow


----------



## Michael

Dark Fortress - A Fortress Dark


----------



## YYZ2112

The new Satch CD........... 

EDIT: 

I refuse to type out the stupid title of this CD.


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind


----------



## YYZ2112

technomancer said:


> Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind



Great album!


----------



## progmetaldan

James Murphy- Tempus Omnia Revelat


----------



## Desecrated

Miles Davis - Dark Magus


----------



## progmetaldan

James Murphy- Shadows Fall


----------



## Michael

Angra - Rebirth


----------



## Eli14

Gojira-Global Warming


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Fixation on the Darkness


----------



## amonb

Textures - Silhouettes (on their myspace sight)


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache


----------



## D-EJ915

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE PENTIUMS

-Weird Al


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Condemned


----------



## Michael

AFI - He Who Laughs Last


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-The Divine Suicide Of K


----------



## Desecrated

Little buddha soundtrack.


----------



## Michael

Joe Satriani - Echo


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Behind Space


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Around The Fur


----------



## Eli14

Opeth-Bleak


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Minerva


----------



## Desecrated

Ryuichi Sakamoto-Faraway Song


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Battle-Axe


----------



## M3T4LC0R3_7s

Deftones - Bored.


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Bloody Cape


----------



## PostOrganic

Keep of Kalessin - The Black Uncharted


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Angel of Retribution


----------



## metalheadpunk

windowpane-opeth


----------



## D-EJ915

Bullet for my Valentine: waking the demon


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-A Plateful Of Our Dead


----------



## TheHandOfStone

At the moment: In Flames - Resin 

Lately, some Dark Tranquility, Jerry Cantrell's "Boggy Depot," and a jazz compilation.


----------



## TomAwesome

Crowbar - Odd Fellow's Rest


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Crying In The Rain


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-She Who Mars The Skin Of Gods


----------



## Blood Tempest

Slipknot - "I Am Hated"


----------



## Michael

Drew Peterson - Alien Love Child


----------



## Eli14

Protest The Hero-Sequoia Throne


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Is This Love


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Graveland


----------



## Alien DNA

Testament - Return to serenity


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Structure Divine


----------



## JoePayne

Meshuggeh-Bleed


----------



## technomancer

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Groff

Blood Tempest said:


> Slipknot - "I Am Hated"



Fucking awesome song!!



technomancer said:


> Death -Symbolic



 This is what i'm playing right now.


----------



## technomancer

Death - Human


----------



## Eli14

Pink Floyd-Comfortably Numb


----------



## PostOrganic

Emperor - Depraved


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - A Predator's Portrait


----------



## kung_fu

John Coltrane - A love Supreme (Part 1: Acknowledgement)


----------



## Blind Faith

Guthrie Govan - Sevens


----------



## kung_fu

Dillinger Escape Plan - We Are The Storm


----------



## Splees

kung_fu said:


> Dillinger Escape Plan - We Are The Storm


same here


----------



## kung_fu

Splees said:


> same here


----------



## Kotex

Baroness~ First (EP)


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - The Goatchrist


----------



## PostOrganic

Ihsahn - Citizen


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fleischrequiem 69/Outro


----------



## cow 7 sig

my new tune,homers gun control.
listening for ways to improve it


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fornícatíonum et Immundus Díabolus


----------



## -K4G-

Kataklysm - Crippled & Broken


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Lucifer Incestus


----------



## Alien DNA

Morbid angel - where the slime lives


Damn michael...your clocking up some serious post points on this thread!!!


----------



## Michael

Indeed.

Belphegor - The Sin-Hellfucked


----------



## Desecrated

After forever - Intrinsic


----------



## Alien DNA

Hey michael.. give it 3 weeks and the millionth post is yours!!!!

Death - story to tell


----------



## Desecrated

Let's Dance-Benny Goodman


----------



## Michael

Aeon - Hate Them


----------



## PostOrganic

Windir - Blodssvik


----------



## Michael

^ That song rules.

NP: Kalmah - Holy Symphony Of War


----------



## Azyiu

Evanescence - Tourniquet


----------



## Desecrated

Glenn miller - I've got a gal in kalamazoo


----------



## Randy

PostOrganic said:


> Windir - Blodssvik



Windir is so fucking 

Right now, I'm listening to:

Emperor - The Prophet


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red: Redemption


----------



## Michael

Behemoth - Arcana Hereticae


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-Caught In A Web


----------



## intereo_luuk

The Lotus Eater - Opeth


----------



## Alien DNA

Arch Enemy - Burning angel


----------



## Michael

Windir - Resurrection of The Wild


----------



## Desecrated

Palestrina -Requiem - Kyrie


----------



## Alien DNA

Slayer - South of heaven


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Paradise Lost


----------



## -K4G-

Nile - As he creates, So he Destroys


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Lotus Eaters


----------



## PostOrganic

Zimmer's Hole - Fista Corpse


----------



## Fionn

People Whining!


----------



## Desecrated

Joe Satriani - Just Like Lightnin


----------



## Michael

Bloodthorn - They Will Arise


----------



## progmetaldan

Nevermore- This Godless Endeavor


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Around The Fur


----------



## progmetaldan

Nevermore- Psalm Of Lydia

love the opening arpeggios to this song...


----------



## Hawksmoor

Kaki King- Playing with pink noise


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Good Morning Beautiful


----------



## progmetaldan

Meshuggah- Bleed


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Battle-Axe


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Weltschmerz


----------



## technomancer

Marty Friedman - LOUDSPEAKER


----------



## Desecrated

Joe satriani - not of this earth


----------



## Nerina

Metallica......


----------



## technomancer

Dweezil Zappa - Havin' a Bad Day


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - When Darkness Falls


----------



## Eli14

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Setting Fire To Sleeping Giants


----------



## CaptainD00M

Men without hats - Safety Dance.

This song is so metal \m/ -.- \m/ hahahaha!


----------



## budda

RHCP.


----------



## Vince

Nerina said:


> Metallica......









I feel your pain.







...and breasts.


----------



## Zepp88

^


----------



## daybean

lamb of god...always unearth


----------



## Desecrated

Disturbed - then thousand fists


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Beauty of the Beast


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - Rise


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Final Fatal Force


----------



## PostOrganic

Agalloch - Fire Above, Ice Below


----------



## Eli14

Opeth-Harvest


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - Night of the Stormrider
Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin I


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Pantera - Floods


----------



## Nerina

Desecrated said:


> Disturbed - then thousand fists



I like this very much 


Im listening to Kid Rock....................









JUST KIDDING!!!! 



Its Flaw.......AGAIN......


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## PostOrganic

Enslaved - Vetrarnótt


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Beautiful Mourning


----------



## Ryan

Halo 2 OST


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Aesthetics Of Hate


----------



## -K4G-

Vile - Retaliation


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Take This Oath


----------



## daybean

unearth- live dvd, its sic, to much info. in some areas, thats were the comedy starts.


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Fixation On The Darkness


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Planets Collide


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Mein


----------



## -K4G-

Vile - Depopulate


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Devil & The Deep Dark Ocean


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Warcry


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Passion Of The Opera


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Sit


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - The Pharoh Sails To Orion


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Dark Deceiver


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Walking In The Air


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Inferno (Unleash The Fire)


----------



## Michael

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Stratagem


----------



## technomancer

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## canuck brian

The new Testament.


----------



## Blexican

Opeth - Still Life Remastered

Which, by the way, doesn't sound different from the original at all, it's just louder.


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Clayman


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - Slit Your Guts


----------



## Eli14

Passenger-Rain


----------



## Shawn

Death - Human


----------



## PostOrganic

Emperor - With Strength I Burn


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Mein


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- For The Love Of Art And The Making


----------



## technomancer

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II
The Doors - The Doors
Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy


----------



## Desecrated

illdisposed_-_a_child_is_missing


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Synaptic Plasticity
by
Blotted Science


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Take This Oath


----------



## eon_shift

Ensiferum- One more magic potion
ELUVEITIE- Inis mona
tyr- hail to the hammer


----------



## Michael

Angra - Bleeding Heart


----------



## Anthony

Nobuo Uematsu- Besaid Island

I'm pretty sure Nobuo did X.


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fetum Asínorum/Chapt. 2


----------



## progmetaldan

I just listened to Beyond Twilight- 'For The Love Of Art And The Making' right through in its entirity (Its basically one 40 minute song). Holy crap that is a masterpiece! Absolutely incredible! Amazing!

NP: Zero Hour- Embrace


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Sex Dictator Lucifer


----------



## technomancer

Cream - Gold


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Stigma Diabolicum


----------



## Kotex

Gnarls Barkley~ The Odd Couple


----------



## PostOrganic

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## Shawn

Brothers Grimm - Helms Deep


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Outworld


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - "Justine - Soaked In Blood"


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Riders


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - Crown Of Horns


----------



## Eli14

Pink Floyd-Hey You


----------



## CaptainD00M

Mars Volta - L'Via L'Viaquez


----------



## Eli14

In Flames-Cloud Connected


----------



## Kotex

Baroness~ First


----------



## Anthony

Dream Theater- Six Degrees of Inner Kevin Bacon


----------



## cgrady

opeth - watershed 

^_^


----------



## Eli14

The Faceless-Leica


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: Hand of the Dead


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- The Never


----------



## Luvuvibanez

Mastodon - The Wolf is Loose


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- City Of The Dead


----------



## PostOrganic

Agalloch - Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## Buzz762

The Top Gun theme music


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Shred For Sathan


----------



## cow 7 sig

cacophony-where my fortune lies


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Bleedíng Salvatíon


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Face The Fear


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Heal


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Falcon's Cry


----------



## Anthony

progmetaldan said:


> Zero Hour- Falcon's Cry



Are you trying to be first on every page?


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - Woodpecker From Mars


----------



## PostOrganic

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## Michael

Drew Peterson - Zero Mantra


----------



## Desecrated

Dean Martin - Rio Bravo


----------



## progmetaldan

Anthony said:


> Are you trying to be first on every page?



 nah, I've got no idea where my post is gonna appear... 

NP: Zero Hour- Stratagem


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Kings Shall Be Kings


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Specs Of Pictures Burnt Beyond


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Digital Bath


----------



## progmetaldan

Rob Johnson- Aluminum Bath


----------



## MerlinTKD

Halford - _Crucible_


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Norwegian Lovesong


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - You Not Me


----------



## D-EJ915

With Faith or Flames: Heir to the Viking


----------



## stuh84

Ayreon - The Fifth Extinction


----------



## PostOrganic

Arcturus - For To End Yet Again


----------



## Eli14

Dream Theater-A Change Of Seasons


----------



## Michael

...And Oceans - Picturesque: Cataclysm Savour: And the Little Things That Make Us ...


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Summer Rain


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- The Never


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - Benedictine Convulsions


----------



## technomancer

Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Leviathan


----------



## Eli14

Insomnia-Periphery


----------



## D-EJ915

Sympathy: The Red League


----------



## Shawn

Brothers Grimm. 

MySpace.com - Brothers Grimm - Cincinnati, Ohio - Metal / Progressive / Other - www.myspace.com/brothersgrimm


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - The Dark Inside


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- The Never


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Verdelet


----------



## PostOrganic

Dissection - Elizabeth Bathory


----------



## progmetaldan

Beyond Twilight- For The Love Of Art And The Making


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Justine: Soaked In Blood


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Groff

Mercenary - The hours that remain.  I like it better than 11 Dreams  (Exept firesoul!)


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Thorn Within


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast


----------



## Eli14

Ayreon-Age Of Shadows


----------



## Michael

Windir - Resurrection of The Wild


----------



## Lee

Pearl Jam - Do The Evolution (Live in Boston 5/25/06)


----------



## Eli14

Ayreon-Day Seven:Hope


----------



## Lee

Firesoul. I need say no more.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## D-EJ915

Extol: The Things I Found


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Ways Of The World


----------



## gatlingun26

right now im mostly listening to Himsa's new album, Summon in Thunder, which has kinda broken off the whole metalcore thing and surprised me with a sick Melo-Death style. 

Also i have been blaring some good ol' Slayer. Figure go back to old school for a bit and shit. Honestly cant go wrong there.


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Seraphs And Silence


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Specs Of Pictures Burnt Beyond


----------



## technomancer

Zero Hour - Dark Deceiver
Testament - The Formation Of Damnation
Queensryche - Rage for Order


----------



## Fraidycat

Dream Theater - Score/ Systematic Chaos
Rush - 30th Anniversary Tour cd
Opeth - Roundhouse Tapes
Primus - Pork Soda
Tori Amos - American Doll Posse


----------



## Kotex

Amon Amarth~ Where Death Seems to Dwell


----------



## Eli14

Rise Against-Injection


----------



## Michael

Aeon - You Pray To Nothing


----------



## Zepp88

The Vision Bleak - To The Silent Waters


Yummy rare tracks


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Obzen


----------



## amonb

Michael said:


> Meshuggah - Obzen


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Abneagating Cecity


----------



## FortePenance

The Lotus Eater - Opeth


----------



## Michael

Suicidal Tendencies - Cyco Vision


----------



## amonb

Devolved - Calculated


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- In The Presence Of Enemies Pts 1 & 2


----------



## Michael

Whitesnake - Fool For Your Lovin'


----------



## Azyiu

progmetaldan said:


> Dream Theater- In The Presence Of Enemies Pts 1 & 2



Seriously, 1 *OR* 2?  You can't technically listen to both tracks at the same time. 

Anthrax - Keep It In The Family


----------



## technomancer

Rush - Caress of Steel


----------



## YYZ2112

technomancer said:


> Rush - Caress of Steel



 Good pick!


Dream Theater - Systematic Chaos...... and yes, I like this CD.


----------



## Desecrated

Alexander Scriabin - Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20 III. Allegro moderato


----------



## Michael

Fear Factory - Flesh Hold


----------



## Desecrated

Barry white - You're the first, the last, my everything


----------



## Nerina

Rose tattoo and Prong, and now Mark of Cain


----------



## PostOrganic

Moonspell - Scorpion Flower


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Towers Of Avarice


----------



## loktide

Hammered Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Desecrated

Reginald Smith Brindle - El polifemo de oro (Four Fragments for Guitar) - III - Largo


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Sexdictator Lucifer


----------



## Azyiu

Wham! - Careless Whisper


----------



## Michael

Cryptopsy - Benedictine Convulsions


----------



## technomancer

Eric Clemenzi - Basement Tapes
Rush - Power Windows


----------



## Variant

Porcupine Tree - Fear Of A Blank Planet /// Nil Recurring


----------



## Eli14

Sikth-Suffice


----------



## D-EJ915

BFMV: Eye of the Storm


----------



## kung_fu

Steve Morse Band - "Cruise Missile"


----------



## progmetaldan

^ Awesome! 

Adagio- Dominate


----------



## technomancer

Jimmie's Chicken Shack - Pushing The Salmanilla Envelope
King Diamond - Conspiracy
King Diamond - Give Me Your Soul...Please


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Stigma Diabolicum


----------



## D-EJ915

Soul Embraced: Breaking Point


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Shred For Sathan


----------



## Eli14

The Number Twelve Looks Like You-Weekly Wars


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Gotta Get Away


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me-Cemetary Gates


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Bad Habit


----------



## D-EJ915

Soul Embraced: The Devil's Reflections


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## Anthony

Hangar 18- Megadeth


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Nitro (Youth Energy)


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Scenes From A Memory


----------



## Desecrated

Ill Nino - La Liberacion Of Our Awakening


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Fatal Tragedy


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Killing Art


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Beyond This Life


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Justine: Soaked In Blood


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only ... Kick ass song !!


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Endless Sacrifice


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Chronicles Of Crime


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Stream Of Consciousness


----------



## Desecrated

Hypocrisy - War-Path


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- In The Name Of God


----------



## Eli14

Periphery-Letter Experiment


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## kung_fu

OHM - "Between us"


----------



## D-EJ915

Red: Break me down


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Dark Tranquility- Lost to Apathy


----------



## FortePenance

Cover of Closed Eye Visuals on Youtube.


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Rosewell 47


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Rediscovery Pt 2


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Bad Habit


----------



## LordGrendel

Freak Kitchen - "Broken Food"


----------



## technomancer

Richie Kotzen - Into the Black


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Beware


----------



## Splees

Minus the Bear - White Mystery


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Mein


----------



## Eli14

Dimmu Borgir-Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse


----------



## Michael

AFI - Total Immortal


----------



## amonb

The Amenta - Ocassus


----------



## Splees

Minus the Bear- Throwin' Shapes awesome delay sounds.


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Erroneous Manipulation


----------



## VA-Exception

Deftones - Cherry Waves


----------



## Shawn

Tony Macalpine - Violent Machine


----------



## PostOrganic

Cynic - I'm But A Wave To...


----------



## FortePenance

West African women playing djembe music.


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Rosewell 47


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- The Audience Is Listening


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Abneagating Cecity


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- The Crying Machine


----------



## Michael

Meshuggah - Humiliative


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Dreamer's Ball

Queen - A Winter's Tale


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Opeth-Soldier of Fortune


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Building The Church


----------



## Michael

Bulb - Zyglrox


----------



## D-EJ915

The Famine: the south will rise


----------



## Michael

Bulb - Light


----------



## D-EJ915

Advent: Blackout


----------



## Eli14

Unearth-This Lying World


----------



## D-EJ915

Red: Already Over


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Under It All


----------



## Eli14

Unearth-Aries


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Shannon

Obituary - World Demise


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Ants Of The Sky


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Oculus Ex Inferni


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Selkies- The Endless Obsession


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Walls Of Babylon


----------



## Michael

Prayer For Cleansing - The Closet


----------



## Kotex

Yngwie Malmsteen~ Rising Force


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Gotta Get Away


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Poets and Madmen


----------



## YYZ2112

Kotex said:


> Yngwie Malmsteen~ Rising Force





Satch - Live In San Francisco (disc 1 to be exact)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Russian Circles- Enter


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Bad Horsie


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Erotic Nightmares


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- The Boy From Seattle


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - For The Love Of God


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Kill The Guy With The Ball / The Godeaters


----------



## Michael

Steve Vai - Blue Powder


----------



## Shawn

Tony Macalpine - Maximum Security


----------



## progmetaldan

^ 

Steve Vai- Tender Surrender


----------



## Shannon

[action=Shannon]has noticed that this is Michael's favorite thread. [/action]

Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption

I'm in a old school thrash mood as of late.


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Eve Of Seduction


----------



## Michael

Shannon said:


> [action=Shannon]has noticed that this is Michael's favorite thread. [/action]





Agalloch - Limbs


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Godhead's Lament


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - At The Image Of Pain


----------



## XEN

Testament - The Gathering, Song: D.N.R.


----------



## Michael

Moonspell - Luna


----------



## Azyiu

Marty Friedman - Cheer Girl Rampage


----------



## D-EJ915

Cry of the Afflicted: Penetrate, Illuminate


----------



## kmanick

John Petrucci -"Suspended Animation"
Jaws of Life


----------



## D-EJ915

Cry of the Afflicted: Self Defiance

these guys are awesome


----------



## Sebastian

Deftones - Change


----------



## Eli14

Frank Zappa-Bobby Brown


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For a White Guy)


----------



## Azyiu

Def Leppard - Slang


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Deliverance


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Nerve


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Eli14

Unearth-The Great Dividers


----------



## Baphomet_Reich

Blinded by Fear - At the Gates 

This song makes me want to headbang like theres no tomorrow


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - The Great Southern Trendkill


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - White Walls


----------



## Gilbucci

Paul Gilbert - Norwegian Cowbell


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Blood On Your Hands


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Disciple


----------



## Kotex

Mammatus~ The Coast Explodes


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Paradigm Shift


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Silverwing


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Kindred Spirits


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - I'll Be Around


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Univeral Mind


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Fever Dream


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Acid Rain


----------



## Sebastian

Iommi - Time is Mine


----------



## Gilbucci

Dream Theater - Panic Attack


----------



## Toshiro

Pyramaze - Immortal. Barlow FTW!


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Fire Above, Ice Below


----------



## Shannon

Testament - The Formation of Damnation


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Stone Cold Crazy


----------



## DelfinoPie

Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade - Pigs (Three Different Ones)


----------



## Azyiu

Weather Report - Rumba Mama


----------



## Korbain

NIN/the slip - the four of us are dying


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Taking Back My Soul


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Porcelein Heart


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Bridge of Destiny


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- When (Roundhouse Tapes)


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Burning Angel


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Of Perdition (RT)


----------



## Groff

Seemless


----------



## Michael

Death - Left To Die


----------



## Azyiu

OSI - The Thing That Never Was


----------



## Michael

Emperor - Gypsy


----------



## technomancer

Tony MacAlpine - Violent Machine
Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## D-EJ915

X Japan: Silent Jealousy

FTW!!!!!


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Say Anything - Baseball, But Better


----------



## Nerina

Master of Puppets- Metallica


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Gutter Ballet


----------



## Shawn

Tony Macalpine - Maximum Security


----------



## AudiodesignNYC

Opeth- Watershed (so what!! I already pre-ordered it hahaha)
10 years- Division 
Bloodbath- Unblessing the Purity


----------



## TomAwesome

Hiroki Kikuta - Secret of Mana OST


----------



## Eli14

Blood Stain Child-Freedom


----------



## MatthewK

Frank Zappa - Willie The Pimp


----------



## Buzz762

Disturbed - Stricken


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- When The Water Breaks


----------



## D-EJ915

BeForU: Sonic Mixer


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Windowpane


----------



## D-EJ915

BeForU: Kyou To Ashita To Shikakui Sora


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Raise Hell


----------



## Shawn

Pearl Jam - Ten


----------



## Spoongirl

Vessel - Sovereign


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Riders


----------



## LordGrendel

Soilwork - "Weapon of Vanity"


----------



## Groff

The new MyGrain disc.

I HIGHLY reccomend it!


----------



## Splees

Smashing Pumpkins - Clones


----------



## Anthony

Splees said:


> Smashing Pumpkins - Clones



Do you have the whole box set? I lived off of that thing for almost a year 


Shawn Lane- Gray Pianos Flying


----------



## Shawn

Talk Is Cheap Vol. 4 - Henry Rollins


----------



## D-EJ915

Amon Amarth: with oden on our side


----------



## kung_fu

Vernon Reid & Masque - "Enjoy the Silence"


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Seraphs and Silence


----------



## D-EJ915

Soilwork: Rejection Role


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Beneath The Mire


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Sweet Lilith of My Dreams


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Reverie/Harlequin Forest


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Red Dawn Rising


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Echoes Pt.1


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Blackened Dawn


----------



## Groff

Kamelot - March of Mephisto


----------



## Azyiu

Pearl Jam - Garden


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Rulers of The Mind


----------



## Groff

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath


----------



## Azyiu

Peter White - City Of Lights


----------



## Groff

The new Offspring track is on the radio (Can't remember the name)

It's pretty sweet!


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - The Encounter


----------



## Anthony

Paul Gilbert- The Echo Song


Amazing


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## Anthony

progmetaldan said:


> Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## progmetaldan

Indeed! 

NP: Symphony X- Smoke And Mirrors


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - I'll Be Around


----------



## Meh

The Dillinger Escape Plan- Fix Your Face


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Burning Angel


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Fallen


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Savage Messiah


----------



## -K4G-

Paths Of Possession - Darklands


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Web Of Lies


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Zepp88

Type O Negative - Are You Afraid?


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Shadows and Dust


----------



## Kotex

Black Sabbath~ War Pigs


----------



## Metal Ken

Slayer - Antichrist


----------



## Michael

Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Dungeons Are Calling


----------



## Azyiu

Marty Friedman - The Kid From Another Planet


----------



## TomAwesome

VAST - _Visual Audio Sensory Theater_


----------



## dream-thief

I hate to say it, But i'm listening to Misery Business by Paramore.

.....

Ok now I changed to "Mercenary - Isolation"

God their new album is epic.


----------



## Buzz762

The Bauhaus - Ziggy Stardust

I love this cover.


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Bored


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence of Chaos


----------



## Michael

Deftones - One Weak


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Rediscovery Pt2


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Sad But True


----------



## Groff

Procupine Tree - Trains


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Hexagram


----------



## D-EJ915

Killswitch Engage: A Bid Farewell


----------



## Michael

Deftones - Nosebleed


----------



## Shawn

King Diamond - Abigail


----------



## Azyiu

Def Leppard - Blood Runs Cold


----------



## D-EJ915

Killswitch Engage: My Last Serenade


----------



## Azyiu

John Petrucci - Animate Inanimate


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Alaska


----------



## Shotglass

Seaside Rendezvous - Queen


----------



## Azyiu

Shotglass said:


> Seaside Rendezvous - Queen



I love Queen too....

Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Prequel To The Sequel


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Home (Live @ Graspop Festival 2002)

Guns N' Roses - Estranged


----------



## dream-thief

Azyiu said:


> Dream Theater - Home (Live @ Graspop Festival 2002)
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Estranged



Nice contrast there....


for me, James LaBrie - Oblivious


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Joe Satriani - Out of the Sunrise

This song is one of the most "feel good" songs ever, so powerful, even better live than it is on the cd!


----------



## Shawn

Kreator - Extreme Aggression


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Shred For Sathan


----------



## Azyiu

dream-thief said:


> Nice contrast there....
> 
> 
> for me, James LaBrie - Oblivious



Yeah, was playing my iTunes on random there.

Pink Floyd - Us And Them


----------



## D-EJ915

Haste the Day: Ros King


----------



## Michael

Hypocrisy - Don't Judge Me


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Vai- Bad Horsie


----------



## Gilbucci

Andy James - Shine On Through


----------



## Azyiu

Guns N' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## Ryan

Halo OST... again.. :/


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Afterlife


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- The Sage


----------



## Michael

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## progmetaldan

From Beyond- Amid An Ethereal Dream

Mark Furtner- Aussie shredder in the vein of Symphony X, lead guitarist of Lord as well, absolutely incredible player!


----------



## Michael

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust

Sounds so awesome with my new sub


----------



## progmetaldan

From Beyond- Dominion


----------



## Michael

Queen - Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## progmetaldan

Far Beyond- Where Legends Lie


----------



## Michael

Queen - Save Me


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Eccentrist


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Venus Isle


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Inside Black


----------



## -K4G-

Vehemence - There are so many reasons...


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Midnight Bell


----------



## Michael

Dark Moor - The Citadel Of The Light


----------



## -K4G-

Isis - The Beginning and the End


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Space Foam


----------



## Azyiu

Pat Metheny - The Longest Summer


----------



## Groff

In my CD player:

In Flames - colony


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Anal Lee... oops, I mean *ANNA LEE*!


----------



## LordGrendel

The last track my new project recorded, listening for any imperfections...


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Alaska


----------



## CoachZ

Arsis - A Diamond for Disease


----------



## Michael

Between The Buried and Me - Prequel To The Sequel


----------



## Azyiu

Pipo & Elo - Fatal Tragedy (DT cover)


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Out Of The Ashes


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Tapestry of the Starless Abstract - Ne Obliviscaris


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Accolade


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Dogman


----------



## Michael

Deftones - 7 Words


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Hours Of Wealth


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Sweet Lilith of My Dreams


----------



## -K4G-

Ensiferum - Lai Lai Hei


----------



## Michael

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow - Upon The Moors


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- Upon The Door


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - Martyr


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- The Conclusion


----------



## D-EJ915

underoath - the last


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- The Door


----------



## D-EJ915

extol: undeceived


----------



## Michael

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity


----------



## templton89

Queen - Princes Of The Universe


----------



## LordGrendel

Soilwork - Room No. 99


----------



## darren

The bass player in our band bought a reel-to-reel tape recorder for our studio (to use as an analog preamp for recording our drum tracks... sounds awesome) and it came with a bunch of tapes. One of which was labeled, "MANDIGO". And it was awesome. By complete fluke, Ed found a CD called "Mandingo"... and it's the same thing. Apparently this was a quadraphonic recording of Afro-latin prog music from the mid-'70s, and was often used in high-end audiophile shops to demo amps and speakers. 

If you can find it, you should get a copy. It's like 70's spy movie soundtrack music.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Kotex

Tera Melos~ Last Smile for Jaron


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Avenger


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- When (Roundhouse Tapes)


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Bondage Goat Zombie


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Of Perdition (Roundhouse Tapes)


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Justine: Soaked in Blood


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Blackwater Park


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - My Truth


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - 2X4


----------



## LordGrendel

Freak Kitchen - Mussolini Mind


----------



## technomancer

Bruce Dickinson - The Chemical Wedding


----------



## -K4G-

Gojira - Remembrance


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King
Savatage - Streets


----------



## Blind Faith

Circus Maximus - Sin


----------



## D-EJ915

Dead Poetic: New Medicines


----------



## Kotex

Tera Melos~ Self tittled.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Tala Swari - Ravi Shankar


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Misseri (Turn Green Meadows into Grey)


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Lotus Eater


----------



## arktan

Wagner - The Valkyrie


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Porcelein Heart


----------



## arktan

Smetana - Moldava


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Still Valley


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Dead Alone


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Argento- Moving Around


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - From the Dungeons to the Streets


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Argento- Brainsick


----------



## Michael

In Flames - The Jester's Dance


----------



## progmetaldan

Marco Sfogli- Andromeda


----------



## Michael

Outworld - Riders


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Outworld - Riders



 Killer song...

NP: On The Virg- Native Metal


----------



## Michael

Outworld - War Cry


----------



## progmetaldan

James LaBrie- Crucify


----------



## Michael

Outworld - The Never


----------



## MetalJordan

Metal Ken said:


> Put on some Deicide \m/


 that would be the best the best the best the best...


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Outworld - The Never



haha, I was listening to that on the bus on my way to work this morning... 

NP: CAB- Jam & Toast


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Stone Cold Crazy (1991 Bonus Remix)


----------



## progmetaldan

CAB- Hold On


----------



## Azyiu

Pantera - Mouth For War


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## DefinedInSilere

Adagio-Dominate & Sanctus Ignus
Arsis- We Are The Nightmare
Funkadelic- Maggot Brain


----------



## Michael

AFI - The Days Of The Pheonix


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - A Small Victory


----------



## Shawn

Eric Johnson - Trail Of Tears


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Hey You


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Breaking Benjamin-Dance with the Devil


----------



## darbdavys

Tool - Pushit (Live)


----------



## playstopause

Mastodon / Sleeping Giant.


----------



## Gilbucci

Nevermore - Sentient 6


----------



## Groff

Opeth - Heir Apparent


----------



## Gilbucci

Paul Gilbert - The Gargoyle


----------



## D-EJ915

Slayer: Jesus Saves


----------



## MerlinTKD

Bulb/Periphery, and Dethklok, all day long


----------



## Anthony

Gilbucci said:


> Nevermore - Sentient 6


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Moor


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Energize Me


----------



## FortePenance

Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Saturated Brain


----------



## Shawn

King Diamond - Abigail


----------



## PostOrganic

Dissection - Elizabeth Bathory


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Leper Affinity


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Bondage Goat Zombie


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Chevelle-Send the Pain Below


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Bleak


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - The Sin-Hellfukked


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Lay It Down


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Burning Box Gala


----------



## the.godfather

Black Sabbath - Planet Caravan


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Washed-Out World


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Saturated Brain


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - The Scorpion


----------



## Michael

Wintersun - Beyond The Dark Sun


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Noble Savage


----------



## Michael

The Offspring - Gotta Get Away


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Digital Vertigo


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - I Want It All


----------



## kung_fu

Adrian Belew - dead dog on asphalt


----------



## LordGrendel

Ihsahn - Misanthrope


----------



## FortePenance

Hard Ride - Pantera

Power metal Pantera fuckin rocks! Dime's tone was much better too. >.>


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Dancing Undercover


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Porcelein Heart


----------



## LordGrendel

"Entertain Me" - Freak Kitchen


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Lotus Eater


----------



## Michael

Fear Factory - Dog Day Sunrise


----------



## technomancer

Rainbow - Rainbow Rising


----------



## progmetaldan

Cab- Cab 4


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - Country Colours


----------



## TomAwesome

Sonic 2 OST


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## Shawn

Blackout - Scorpions


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Learning To Live


----------



## progmetaldan

Azyiu said:


> Dream Theater - Learning To Live





NP: Steve Morse- Eyes Of A Child


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - Tumeni Notes


----------



## progmetaldan

haha, snap!

now.

Steve Morse Band- Delicate Balance


----------



## Michael

Steve Morse - Collateral Damage


----------



## Kotex

John Williams~ Spanish Guitar Music


----------



## Michael

Sum 41 - Still Waiting


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Jump in the fire


----------



## Anthony

Mastodon- Cut You Up With A Linoleum Knife


----------



## stuh84

Fell Silent - Age Of Deception


----------



## Azyiu

Rush - The Camera Eye


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Invasion Of Your Privacy

Lay It Down =


----------



## dream-thief

Necrophagist - Extreme Unction


----------



## st2012

Firewind-Into the Fire


----------



## Chattanooga7

Gojira-Remembrance


----------



## K7_Munky

Otep - Sevas tra,house of secrets and The Ascension plus cannibal corpse,korn old sepultura some ill nino and cavalera conspiracy and many more.


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Coil


----------



## thebhef

Sanctity
Pink Floyd
Denki Groove


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Vide Infra


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Dizzy Gillepsie - Salt Peanuts


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - When Darkness Falls


----------



## Chattanooga7

Dream Theater - Erotomania


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Eminem ft. Obie Trice and DMX-Now go to sleep bitch


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - The First Deadly Sin


----------



## progmetaldan

Chattanooga7 said:


> Dream Theater - Erotomania





NP: Adagio- Dominate


----------



## Chattanooga7

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- Terror Jungle


----------



## Jason

Drowning pool- Bodies


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## Chattanooga7

Through The Eyes Of The Dead - Failure In The Flesh


----------



## Ryan

Halo 3 OST


----------



## D-EJ915

Killswitch Engage: Fixation on the Darkness


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- Children Of The Dead Lake


----------



## Ryan

Martin O'Donnell & Michael Salvatori - The Farthest Outpost


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Reach The Sky


----------



## Chattanooga7

Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss


----------



## arktan

heaven shall burn - a quest for resistance


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Burden

This song contains so much awesomeness, the organ solo by Per, the beautiful guitar solo trade-off between Mikael and Fredrik, and the amazingly cool acoustic outro in which Mikael's guitar mysteriously seems to lose its tuning...


----------



## arktan

Britney spears - baby one more time 

EDIT: uh oh, wrong forum


----------



## progmetaldan

NP: Opeth- Porcelain Heart


----------



## arktan

unearth - sanctity of brothers


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Hex Omega


----------



## Groff

Listening to the Opeth - Watershed at work. Sandisk Sansa FTW!


----------



## YYZ2112

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing


----------



## technomancer

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn


----------



## mika ale

Vince said:


> She doesn't seem to mind when I put Anthrax or Megadeth on, but man she kills me if I put any progressive metal or euro stuff in.


 
just listen to some Benighted, or VADER. It's from europe, and it kicks ass!

I really like deicide, and also cannibal corpse, but european death metal is great too! And, by the way, check out few european grindcore bands... lastdays of humanity for example


----------



## progmetaldan

technomancer said:


> Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn






NP: Planet X- Ignotus Per Ignotium


----------



## Michael

Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye To Romance


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Moonbabies


----------



## Groff

Warrel Dane's solo CD... This CD is fuckin' amazing.


----------



## Shawn

Iron Maiden - Moonchild


----------



## Volsung

Lycia-Fades Down Far


----------



## progmetaldan

Brett Garsed- Big Sky


----------



## D-EJ915

Spawn of Possession: Solemn they await


----------



## Ryan

Martin O'Donnell & Michael Slavatory - The Farthest Outpost


----------



## Chattanooga7

Andrés Segovia - Asturias


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Korn-Life is Peachy


----------



## progmetaldan

Ron Jarzombek- Snuff (Solitarily Speaking Of Theoretical Confinement)


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Mother


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Dark Of The Sun


----------



## progmetaldan

Ron Jarzombek- Static Chromatic


----------



## stuh84

The new Textures album, just got it in the mail this morning


----------



## progmetaldan

Ron Jarzombek- Watchtower


----------



## LordGrendel

"The Foreshadowing Furnace" - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Let The Killing Begin


----------



## Azyiu

OSI - Memory Daydreams Lapses


----------



## Michael

Arch Enemy - Enemy Within


----------



## LordGrendel

"Malediction" - Ihsahn


----------



## Eli14

Gojira-Where Dragons Dwell


----------



## progmetaldan

Slava Grigoryan & Al Slavik- Continental Shift


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- Dark Deceiver

Got this today, highly recommend it to all who enjoy 7-string technical/prog-metal, get this new Zero Hour album asap, more heavy, more technical, more shredding, more, more, more! Absolutely killer release, by a absolutely killer band...


----------



## the.godfather

Disturbed - Criminal


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Lay It Down


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - South of Heaven


----------



## ironbirdslave

The high pitched singing thing is annoying to me too. It's also a bit predictable. not to say the other is not predictable but its nicer to hear. Go Cannibal

Hate Eternal: King of all Kings


----------



## progmetaldan

Zero Hour- The Power To Believe


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Live in a Hole


----------



## FortePenance

Chelsea Dagger - Fratellis.


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Cast Down


----------



## macalpine88

Planet X - Moonbabies


----------



## Sebastian

Superjoint Ritual - The Alcoholik


----------



## Azyiu

Def Leppard - All I Want Is Everything


----------



## Shawn

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- Testimony


----------



## Thrashmanzac

richie kotzen - you cant save me.
i love this song.


----------



## progmetaldan

Ralph Towner- Timeline


----------



## LordGrendel

Warrel Dane - Lucretia My Reflection


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Marduk - Opus Nocturne.


----------



## Azyiu

Dave Brubeck - Jeepers Creepers


----------



## UGH

Cryptopsy-Keeping The Cadaver Dogs Busy


----------



## progmetaldan

Narnia- Into This Game


----------



## Michael

Joe Satriani - Revelation

I finally picked up a copy of his new album today. I don't care what anyone says, I really like it.


----------



## progmetaldan

Nevermore- The Death Of Passion


----------



## Eli14

Periphery-Icarus Lives


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Becoming of Man


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / III : In the eyes of fire.


----------



## progmetaldan

John Petrucci- Jaws Of Life


----------



## Michael

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust


----------



## kershyboy

Death - Symbolic


----------



## progmetaldan

Blotted Science- Activation Synthesis Theory


----------



## ivory blade

Disturbed - Inside the Fire


----------



## Randy

*Immortal: Blashyrkh (Mighty Ravendark)*


----------



## UGH

Cannibal Corpse- Infinite Misery (weekend song project)


----------



## progmetaldan

Spastic Ink- Eighths Is Enough


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Blotted Science - Bleeding in the Brain


----------



## progmetaldan

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Blotted Science - Bleeding in the Brain



Oh SNAP! 

Actually now I'm up to:

Blotted Science- E.E.G. Tracings


----------



## Shawn

SRV - Cold Shot


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

At the moment: Trail Of Broken Hearts - DragonForce.
The only song off of the Inhuman Rampage album completely possible to play. 

Stereo has some random Journey cds in it. I'm not sure which. Possibly Revelation disc 1.


----------



## Kotex

Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd~ Free Bird


----------



## progmetaldan

Spock's Beard- Snow


----------



## Chris

Corrosion of Conformity - Man or Ash


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## King_nothing621

I am listening to the warrel dane's solo album...and I really like it.


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Watershed


----------



## UGH

Nile - User~Maat~Re


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Just put Ihsahn's new solo cd in for a spin. So far, so good.


----------



## p0ke

Opeth - Watershed


----------



## Eli14

Flobots-Mayday!!!


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Alien Hip-Hop


----------



## CooleyJr

Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Space Foam


----------



## CooleyJr

Rusty Cooley - War of The Angels


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Quantum Factor


----------



## CooleyJr

Dream Theater - Fatal Tragedy


----------



## progmetaldan

CooleyJr said:


> Dream Theater - Fatal Tragedy





NP: Planet X- The Thinking Stone


----------



## CooleyJr

Liquid Tension Experiment - Universal Mind


----------



## TomAwesome

Are you guys listing every track you listen to? O.O

I just finished listening to some Yoko Kanno, and I've got The Veils on now. Nice mellow stuff.


----------



## Mattmc74

Alice in Chains -


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Opeth-Bridge of Sighs


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- As I Am


----------



## Azyiu

Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity


----------



## turmoil

Shai Hulud - Misanthrophy Pure


----------



## Anthony

Wintersun- Sleeping Stars


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Yes - The Remembering

Is Opeth's Bridge of Sighs a cover of Robin Trower's song? I'm having a difficult time imagining a metal version of it.


----------



## progmetaldan

NP: Symphony X- Accolade II 



Shawn said:


> Tony MacAlpine - Chromaticity



Killer album from the couple of songs I've heard, I've got it on order... 



SchecterWhore said:


> Yes - The Remembering
> 
> Is Opeth's Bridge of Sighs a cover of Robin Trower's song? I'm having a difficult time imagining a metal version of it.



It is, but Opeth don't do it as a 'metal' version, its actually quite tasteful...


----------



## Michael

Kamelot - Nights of Arabia


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## technomancer

Death - Individual Thought Patterns


----------



## kershyboy

Ihsahn - Scarab


----------



## dream-thief

Elis - Der Letzte Tag


----------



## F1Filter

Vauxdvihl - To Dimension Logic 

I miss the early 90's prog metal scene when everything was so underground.


----------



## technomancer

Disturbed - Indestructible


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Desert Girl

Allan Holdsworth's solo on this is incredible!


----------



## D-EJ915

Comeback Kid: Changing Face


----------



## Shawn

Pearl Jam - Evolution


----------



## progmetaldan

Brett Garsed- Big Sky


----------



## Michael

Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Morse Band- Stressfest


----------



## Michael

Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstien


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Morse Band- Nightwalk


----------



## King_nothing621

through the eyes of the dead - malice


----------



## progmetaldan

Dirt- Headache Cure


----------



## arktan

dark tranquility - final resistance


----------



## daybean

In Flames- a Sense of purpose

best album this year imo


----------



## petereanima

paradise lost - icon

i almost forgot how great this record is.


----------



## CooleyJr

Potluck Feat. Tech N9ne - What We Are


----------



## Zepp88

My Dying Bride - Catherine Blake


----------



## technomancer

John 5 - Requiem


----------



## B Lopez

Lost Without You - Andy James


----------



## CapenCyber

Death - Destiny


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Beautiful Tragedy - In This Moment


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy McKee & Don Ross- The Thing That Came From Somewhere 

wow.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

"Procession of the Dead Clowns"
by Blut Aus Nord


----------



## Crucified

MySpace.com - BISON - East Vancouver, CA - Thrash / Blues / Melodramatic Popular Song - www.myspace.com/bisoneastvan

fuck yeah


----------



## djpharoah

SRV - assorted stuff on youtube


----------



## LordGrendel

Ompa Lompas - veruca salt(old school Willy Wonka) song


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Premonition

Eric Johnson - Alien Love Child: Live and Beyond


----------



## Groff

Seemless - Something's got to give.


----------



## progmetaldan

Transatlantic- All Of The Above


----------



## Andretti

Girls Just Want to Have Fun,


----------



## FortePenance

POO YOURSELF JASON - Venetian Snares


----------



## Zepp88

Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Rock The Night - Europe

Yes, The Final Countdown album. Swedish 80's hair metal FOR THE WIN!


----------



## D-EJ915

Cry of the Afflicted: Built to Fall


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- Sola Scriptura


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

KOOOOOOOOOOOOOO&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;&#1071;NNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................. How I love Ko&#1071;n.


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Death Whispers A Lullaby


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Zyklon - Chaos Deathcult


----------



## Michael

Akercocke - Valley of The Crucified


----------



## Michael

Alice Cooper - No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - There Is No God


----------



## technomancer

Rob Johnson - Shredworx


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Anaal Nathrakh - The Final Absolution


----------



## Zepp88

Depeche Mode - Fly On The Windscreen


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Johnny Cash - The Mercy Seat


----------



## CooleyJr

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies Of The Great Apocolypse


----------



## Zepp88

Depeche Mode - Nothing

God damnit, after my one monitor died I've lost stereo and everything sounds funny...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Cryptopsy - Benedictine Convulsions


----------



## Zepp88

Depeche Mode - A Pain That I'm Used To


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## Zepp88

Depeche Mode - The Sinner In Me


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Cryptopsy - Lichmistress

I can go through the rest of None so Vile like this...


----------



## turmoil

Isis - In the Absence of Truth


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Nine Inch Nails - The Becoming


----------



## dissident

turmoil said:


> Isis - In the Absence of Truth



Great choice  

At the drive in - Relationship of comand. 

I love this album.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Nine Inch Nails - Just Like You Imagined


----------



## King_nothing621

angels and airwaves - i empire


----------



## progmetaldan

Brett Garsed- Undoing


----------



## Eli14

Muse-New Born


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## cow 7 sig

iron maiden=the trooper


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction


----------



## turmoil

dissident said:


> Great choice
> 
> At the drive in - Relationship of comand.
> 
> I love this album.



thank you sir 

btw, that's a great ATDI album!

Currently, i am spinning Necrophagist - Epitaph

an oldie, but goodie


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

katy perry - i kissed a girl 

should i be posting that?


----------



## UGH

Inveracity - Extermination Of Millions (pure, unadulterated brutal death pwnage)


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Cherokee [Live in London, 1986] - Europe

Pure Swedish hair metal.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

ok.. now to redeem my metal credentials! suffocation - liege of inveracity \m/


----------



## tard246

brotha lynch hung, yeaaahhh.


----------



## Seedawakener

Yasunori mitsuda - Chrono trigger OST

Underground Sewer at the moment.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Joy Division - The Eternal


----------



## JoeyTRabbit

Ecapism - Antic Cafe



What can I say? Bou is hot. XD


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Digitalis Destructi

and now...

Greg Howe- Emergency Exit


----------



## Michael

Chaosanct - I of Goliath


----------



## CrashRG

Meshuggah - ObZen


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Live From Oz


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Jeff Buckley - Dream Brother


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Isolation Years


----------



## yellowv

Scar Symmetry - The Illusionist.


----------



## D-EJ915

Comeback Kid: The Blackstone


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Heir Apparent


----------



## turmoil

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy. 

Epic.


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - 300 Percent Density


----------



## daybean

SOTY-Story of the year- their new album is awesome, i love the sound of the 513 prs guitar they use on some tracks.


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: Enthroned '98


this is one of the best songs ever, raped my face off on tuesday


----------



## daybean

^wow, you guys are so much more metal than me. thats cool though.


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Universal Mind


----------



## D-EJ915

Comeback Kid: Broadcasting

this cd is awesome


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Electrik Band- Space


----------



## dream-thief

Nickelback - Next Contestant

Cos i'm


----------



## progmetaldan

Marty Friedman- Elixir


----------



## TomAwesome

Excrementory Grindfuckers - Bitte Nicht Vor Den Gaesten


----------



## Michael

Chaosanct - I of Goliath


----------



## progmetaldan

Matthias Eklundh- Caffeine


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

At the moment it is a steady Nicole Atkins, Fratelli's, and the new hush sound cd. Looking into buying the newest Kaki King album


----------



## progmetaldan

Art Metal- Solitude


----------



## D-EJ915

Aletheian: As the Fall Breaks


----------



## Anthony

The Cure - Charlotte Sometimes


----------



## Desecrated

in flames


----------



## D-EJ915

The Black Dahlia Murder: Nocturnal


----------



## progmetaldan

Phil Keaggy- The Master & The Musician

Man I love Phil's playing, just incredible!


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Marilyn Manson - If I Was Your Vampire
_(Eat Me, Drink Me - 2007)_


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

"When Landscapes Bled Backwards" by Sickening Horror


----------



## Splees

The Arcade Fire - Ocean of Noise


----------



## Thrashmanzac

sylosis- manipulation through idols.


----------



## Splees

John Murphy - IN the House, In a Heartbeat


----------



## Zepp88

Massive Attack - Angel


----------



## Splees

SZ - The Salary


----------



## Michael

Creed - My Sacrifice


----------



## Splees

Infected Mushroom - Cities of the Future


----------



## Michael

Creed - Stand Here With Me


----------



## Zepp88

Massive Attack - Exchange


----------



## Splees

Explosions in the Sky - Yasmin The Light


----------



## Michael

Creed - Weathered


----------



## Splees

Chemical Brothers - Where Do I Begin.


----------



## TomAwesome

Matt Uelmen


----------



## Marko

Rick James - Ebony Eyes


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - The Line Begins To Blur


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - Beside You In Time


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Love? - strapping young lad


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - Discipline.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Ow my Feelings! - bulb


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - Echoplex


----------



## progmetaldan

Shawn Lane- Rice With Angels


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Father Of Lies


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Finlandia (Symphonic Poem) - JeanSibelius (1865-1957)


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Paradise Lost


----------



## Naren

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Cynic - Focus
Protest The Hero - Fortress
X Japan - Best - Fan's Selection


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - Countdown 1999


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Live From Oz


----------



## Thatch

Amenti - Scorched Earth Tactics 

MySpace.com - AMENTI (CD Now in Stores!) - Stoke-On-Trent, UK - Metal / Thrash / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/amentiuk

check em' out


----------



## Despised_0515

I got re-united with my "Undoing Ruin" album by Darkest Hour today 
listening to the whole album for the first time in possibly over a year.


Seriously.


Currently on "Low"
and headbanging.


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- Live At Montreux

Awesome live dvd. Chick Corea, Frank Gambale, Dave Weckl, John Patitucci, Eddie Marienthal... Amazing line-up!


----------



## dream-thief

Ayreon - Beneath The Waves


----------



## Desecrated

Snapcase - incarnation


----------



## Despised_0515

Trigger The Bloodshed - Merciless Ignorance


----------



## Matt Crooks

Herman Szobel, _Szobel_. Awesome stuff!

Hermann Szobel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Despised_0515

Trigger The Bloodshed - Lovers


----------



## Randy

Quo Vadis - Mute Requiem


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Quo Vadis - Mute Requiem



What a coincidence...

I just listened to Silence Calls the Storm


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> What a coincidence...
> 
> I just listened to Silence Calls the Storm



As did I.


----------



## Despised_0515

Animosity - Terrorstorm


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Watershed



... at least twice a day.


----------



## The Hoff

Atheist - Air.


----------



## D-EJ915

Comeback Kid: Market Demands


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Joy Division - The Eternal


----------



## hairychris

Right now only tinnitus for company but just finished 'Individual Thought Patterns' - Death


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - 300 Percent Density


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- The Eccentrist


----------



## Despised_0515

Animosity - You Can't Win


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Grey Tide


----------



## Zepp88

Skinny Puppy - Natures Revenge.


----------



## COBHC

Unearth - Failure


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Possession


----------



## Zepp88

Skinny Puppy - T.F.W.O.


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Somatically Incorrect


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

"Five Nails Through the Neck" by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Zepp88

Skinny Puppy - Harsh Stone White


----------



## Zepp88

In the car ATM it's

Type O Negative - World Coming Down


----------



## progmetaldan

Devil's Slingshot (MacAlpine/Sheehan/Donati)- Lay Off


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - Fixation on the Darkness


----------



## darbdavys

Tool - Parabola


----------



## arktan

dark tranquility - lost to apathy


----------



## TimSE

iTunes radio - Whisperings solo piano radio
FTMFW!


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Death Becomes Him


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Chromaticity


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Of Legions


----------



## darren

SomaFM: Groove Salad


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Messiahbolical


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Still Valley


----------



## The Hoff

The Red Chord - Prey For Eyes.

Haven't listened to this in awhile


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- City Beneath The Sea


----------



## Michael

Creed - Never Die


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Jimi Hendrix - Red House


----------



## techjsteele

Divine Heresy - Failed Creation


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Digitalis Destructi


----------



## Despised_0515

The Analyst - The Remnant


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Mental Torments

this is actually a really great album! Sure there's the obvious DT and SX references, but I really like it!


----------



## Michael

Creed - Weathered


----------



## Despised_0515

The Analyst - The Black Gate


----------



## Apex1rg7x

In Flames-Delight and Angers


----------



## Michael

Zyklon - Psyklon Aeon


----------



## Splees

Explosions in the Sky - Look Into The Air


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

"Eyes Of Abomination" by Malodorous


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Avenger


----------



## TomAwesome

Oceansize - _Frames_


----------



## TheHandOfStone

C.O.B. - Needled 24/7


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Christmas Island


----------



## kung_fu

Emperor - The Eruption


----------



## Seven

Wait For Sleep - Dream Theater


----------



## progmetaldan

Adagio- R'yleh The Dead


----------



## Eli14

HORSE the Band-Murder


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Paradigm Shift


----------



## Zepp88

Jerry Cantrell - 31/32


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus - Double Dare


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus - She's In Parties.


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus - Silent Hedges.


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Acid Rain


----------



## Azyiu

Jordan Rudess - Beyond Tomorrow


----------



## Despised_0515

Beneath The Massacre - Profitable Killcount


----------



## Azyiu

X-Japan - Prologue (World Anthem)


----------



## Despised_0515

Sons Of Azrael - Turn That Crown Upside Down


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Little Alligator


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - Herding the Brainwashed


----------



## Azyiu

Ren & Stimpy - Sven Theme


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Soulfly - Molotov


----------



## D-EJ915

Dragonforce: Heroes of Our Time


----------



## Dudley

The Gathering - Eleanor


----------



## DMCrimson

Have A Nice Life - Bloodhail


----------



## The Hoff

all of Diminishing Between Worlds by Decrepit Birth. Forgot how good this was


----------



## Desecrated

Francesco Manfredini - Allegro


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - The COMA Imprint


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- ?


----------



## D-EJ915

The Famine: Cut from the Stone


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- V


----------



## D-EJ915

With Blood Comes Cleansing: Eternal Reign...?


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - Relay Torque


----------



## COBHC

Shadows Fall - The Light That Blinds


----------



## Michael

Magnitude Nine - What My Eyes Have Seen


----------



## K7_Munky

Bloodbath - Weak Aside


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Oversea Evolution


----------



## arktan

Kataklysm - Prevail


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Powerfield


----------



## LordGrendel

One-Way Mirror - "Destination Device"


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Information- Over And Out


----------



## Zepp88

Skinny Puppy - VX Gas Attack


----------



## daybean

just got the new textures cd- , i got it from overseas and it took about a couple of weeks. i would say to look into this band.


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Sub Aqua


----------



## Pauly

S.Y.L - Heavy as a Really Heavy Thing

Apt title! Forgotten how fucked up and evil this sounds compared to the slightly more refined yet epically brutal SYL of City and onwards.


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Daemon (The Procreated)


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Awake


----------



## Despised_0515

Darkest Hour - These Fevered Times


----------



## progmetaldan

Don Ross- So Little Time


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - Heresy


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Scarred


----------



## Splees

Mogwai - The Sun Smells Too Loud


----------



## Zepp88

The most brutal thing of all.


Nothing. 

My iPod died.


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Domination


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> The most brutal thing of all.
> 
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> My iPod died.



supporter of digital turbocapitalism 

hypocrisy - eraser


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Damnation Game


----------



## MerlinTKD

Yesterday: 
King's X - Gretchen Goes to Nebraska
King's X - Best of

Today:
Tom Petty, live


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Paradigm Shift


----------



## djpharoah

Pyramaze - Legend of the Bone Carver


----------



## Scootman1911

Pink Floyd - The Wall


----------



## Zepp88

Tool - Prison Sex


----------



## RedMorfine

Genesis-Selling England by the Pound


----------



## Zepp88

Tool - Jimmy


----------



## Michael

Aerosmith - Walk This Way


----------



## progmetaldan

Spock's Beard- Snow


----------



## Michael

Creed - Stand Here With Me


----------



## D-EJ915

Once Nothing: The Intimidator


----------



## progmetaldan

Phil Keaggy- Roundabout


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

Austrian Death Machine "GET TO THE CHOPPA!!"


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Waves


----------



## Dudley

Hate Eternal - Behold Judas


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe radio interview 

Myspace.com Blogs - Listen to Gregâs Radio Interview on WXR 104.9FM - Greg Howe MySpace Blog


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Rulers of The Mind


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Information- Vitalization


----------



## cow 7 sig

Stam1na......RAJA,the whole album


----------



## Lorenzo

Emperor-Curse You All Men!


----------



## COBHC

Tourniquet - Where Moths and Rust Destroy


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Black friggin' Sabbath. From here and there, any song, any line up.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Dream Theater - Surrounded


----------



## Desecrated

Erik Satie - Prelude du 3e Acte


----------



## shadowlife

Tony MacAlpine- "Maximum Security"


Chastain- "In An Outrage"


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- The Creation


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Burning My Soul


----------



## Michael

Opeth - The Lotus Eater


----------



## playstopause

Opeth / Blackwater Park.


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- The Sum Of No Evil


----------



## D-EJ915

Sever Your Ties: To the Pacific


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Digital Vertigo


----------



## Agnivahan

WARBRINGER 
MySpace.com - Warbringer - Ventura, California - Metal / Thrash / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/warbringer


----------



## noodleplugerine

Genghis Tron - Board up the House.


----------



## COBHC

Wintersun - Beyond The Dark Sun


----------



## CaptainD00M

Athiest - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## technomancer

Anubis Gate - Purification


----------



## kung_fu

Equus - Allan Holdsworth/Gordon Beck


----------



## Azyiu

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: Enthroned


----------



## progmetaldan

Tony MacAlpine- Chromaticity


----------



## JeddyH

Frenzal Rhomb - Wasted


----------



## Zepp88

Nevermore - Optimist or Pessimist


----------



## Spoongirl

Opeth - Hessial Peel


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Moor


----------



## Zepp88

Nevermore - Matricide


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Godhead's Lament


----------



## Zepp88

Nevermore - In Memory


----------



## Zepp88

Nevermore - Silent Hedges/Double Dare 


SUCH an epic Bauhaus medley


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## Michael

Blind Guardian - The Script For My Requiem


----------



## Sebastian

Halford - Silent Screams

Man... Pat Lachman destroys on guitar...


----------



## turmoil




----------



## shadowlife

Fear Factory- "Obsolete"


----------



## progmetaldan

John Butler- Ocean


----------



## st2012

I would highly recommend this one. At least the 1st CD, I've been to stuck on it to pop in the 2nd


----------



## Variant

Sybreed - 'Slave Design'


----------



## kung_fu

Joe Satriani - Circles


----------



## Sebastian

HALFORD - Silent Screams


----------



## COBHC

All That Remains - Become the Catalyst


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Quantum


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Potters field


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Another Dimension


----------



## Desecrated

After forever - dreamflight


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- When The Water Breaks


----------



## Michael

After Forever - Withering Time


----------



## Sebastian

Halford - Silent Screams


----------



## st2012

John Scofield- Bump


----------



## CoachZ

Mercenary - Soul Decision


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## Zepp88

Amorphis - Moon And Sun


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal


----------



## Zepp88

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Opeth - Black Rose Immortal



I approve.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Inside Black


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - This is not an exit


----------



## st2012

Necrophagist-Stabwound


----------



## Desecrated

Tandjent - human antidote


----------



## Despised_0515

Pencil Lead Syringe - Boydster's back in town


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Crisis


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - What Doesn't Kill You


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Warfinger


----------



## UGH

Braindrill-Swine Slaughter


----------



## Sebastian

Halford - Electric Eye


----------



## progmetaldan

Herbie Hancock- The New Standard


----------



## COBHC

Shadows Fall - A Fire In Babylon


----------



## Michael

Creed - My Sacrifice


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Digital Vertigo

and now... 

Aphelion- Franticode

Highly, highly recommend to anyone into Planet X, On The Virg, Gordian Knot, Spastic Ink, Alex Argento, Tribal Tech, just anything proggy and fusion and on the heavier and more technical side, these guys are amazing! 

MySpace.com - APHELION (CD out 14 June-Mixed by D.SHERINIAN) - Treviso, IT - Progressive / Fusion / Experimental - www.myspace.com/aphelionspace


----------



## UGH

Ace Frehly - Rip It Out
I hope you suffeerrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated

theater of tragedy - venus


----------



## Despised_0515

Aborted - Parasitic Flesh Resection


----------



## Brendan G

Nevermore- C.B.F.


----------



## Mr. S




----------



## Azyiu

Pat Metheny Group - To The End Of The World


----------



## progmetaldan

^ 

NP: Chick Corea Elektric Band


----------



## Michael

Devildriver - Hold Back The Day


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Walls Of Babylon


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - Ocean's Way


----------



## Desecrated

The Music of Islam Vol 8 - Folkloric Music of Tunisia - 06 - El Guelb Ely Yehwek


----------



## Michael

Leaves' Eyes - New Found Land


----------



## jymellis

meshuggah- obzen, song i have on repeat is called "bleed"


----------



## Sebastian

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## Desecrated

epica - adyta


----------



## kung_fu

Sting - Englishman in Newyork


----------



## shadowlife

Mike Keneally- "Boil That Dust Speck"


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Immolation - Father, You're Not A Father


----------



## Desecrated

Frifot - Stiennur


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Epitaph - Necrophagist

i skipped ahead to the solo


----------



## Zoltta

Architect - Broke Dick Dog


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- Live At Montreux


----------



## MerlinTKD

Tonight:

sikTh - The Trees Are Dead & Dried Out Wait for Something Wild
Celtic Frost - _various_
Dillinger Escape Plan - MySpace page


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- Check Blast (Live At Montreux)


----------



## Sebastian

Lamb of God - Descending


----------



## Desecrated

Iodine jupiter - gudinna


----------



## TomAwesome

Sigur Rós - Takk


----------



## Splees

Cloudkicker-Everything's Mirrors

If you like stuff similar to Meshuggah and Godspeed You! Black Emperor, I think you may like this. Download the whole thing to see what I'm talking about.



TomAwesome said:


> Sigur Rós - Takk


----------



## TomAwesome

Splees said:


> Cloudkicker-Everything's Mirrors
> 
> If you like stuff similar to Meshuggah and Godspeed You! Black Emperor, I think you may like this. Download the whole thing to see what I'm talking about.



I've listened to a couple tracks on the Myspace, and they're pretty neat so far! They kind of remind me of Textures.


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Concrete Jungle


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Neuraxis - The All And The Nothing


----------



## progmetaldan

Wes Montgomery- Twisted Blues


----------



## D-EJ915

Blessed By A Broken Heart - MIC SKILLZ 2


----------



## Lucky Seven

Images And Words


----------



## Desecrated

Bivattchee - Taiyou no Mannaka he


----------



## Shawn

Faction - Candiria


----------



## progmetaldan

Oscar Peterson & Dizzy Gillespie- Caravan


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - This is Not an Exit


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Interactive


----------



## Desecrated

The fan in my room.


----------



## TomAwesome

Machine Head - _Message in a Bottle_ because somebody was singing Police and got it stuck in my head.


----------



## Sebastian

Down - His majesty the desert


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield- Hand Jive


----------



## Meh

Sikth-Part of the Friction


----------



## techjsteele

Demon Hunter - Undying


----------



## progmetaldan

Cab- Cloud 10


----------



## Desecrated

Draupner - Egotrippen


----------



## COBHC

As I Lay Dying - Elegy


----------



## techjsteele

Muffgoat - Sasquatch Part III


----------



## Desecrated

Sofia Karlsson - Som Fågelen


----------



## progmetaldan

Steve Morse Band- Glad To Be


----------



## Sebastian

Corrosion of Conformity - Stone Breaker


----------



## FortePenance

Holy Fuck - Lovely Allen


----------



## Sebastian

Corrosion of Conformity - Albatross


----------



## S-O

Noctambulant CD - Spawn of Possession


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - The Lasting Dose


----------



## COBHC

Tourniquet - Acid Head


----------



## playstopause

Django Reinhardt / Djangology


----------



## Desecrated

Fanfare Ciocarlia - Huric hestra


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Dead Sun


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope

Enslaved-Path to Vanir


----------



## darbdavys

SikTh - Where Do We Fall


----------



## Desecrated

All that remains - this calling


----------



## COBHC

Children of Bodom - Lake Bodom


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Bathory - Blood and Iron


----------



## Shawn

Carcass - Necroticism


----------



## Anthony

Jeff Loomis- Departure

I cannot wait to get my hands on a copy of this.


----------



## Despised_0515

Interpol - Obstacle 1


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

the random ramblings of my mind. i have to go to work in 3 hrs and have not been able to get ANY sleep!!!!!


----------



## PostOrganic

Ensiferum - Little Dreamer (Väinämöinen, Pt. 2)


----------



## Despised_0515

Birdman & Lil' Wayne - Git dat Money


----------



## progmetaldan

Mike Stern- Who Let The Cats Out?


----------



## Michael

In Flames - Metaphor


----------



## Sebastian

Down - Mourn


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## Michael

Souldrainer - First Row In Hell


----------



## COBHC

Unearth - So It Goes


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Jump Start


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Ozric Tentacles - "White Rhino Tea" off Strangitude


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Child's Play


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Room for one more


----------



## kmanick

For the ride in to work this morning
"Dreaming Neon Black"


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - C11 H17 O2 N2 S Na


----------



## MikeH

"Vela, Together We Await the Storm" by The Human Abstract


----------



## Anthony

PostOrganic said:


> Ensiferum - Little Dreamer (Väinämöinen, Pt. 2)



Awesome dude


----------



## Groff

Between the buried and me - Colors

Fuckin' amazing!


----------



## Variant

Origin - 'Antithsis'


----------



## Shawn

Pantera - Far Beyond Driven 

Body Count's debut album.


----------



## Desecrated

Ben Webster Quintet - Time On My Hands


----------



## Zepp88

Ratt - Tell The World


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Dream Theater - Under a Glass Moon


----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - Halo


----------



## Groff

Dark Lotus - Black Rain 

Ok... Not metal... But awesome anyway.


----------



## FortePenance

Nile - Papyrus Containing Spell to...


----------



## djpharoah

Judas Priest - Hellrider


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Dead Sun


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope

Husker Du-Bricklayer


----------



## stuh84

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up

People keep "rick rolling" me, neglecting the fact I enjoy it


----------



## Desecrated

The Prequel - First Offering


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - Warrior Soul


----------



## progmetaldan

Vinnie Moore- Time Odyssey


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Attack Of The Necromongers


----------



## Spiritinthesky

Tonight its the new album from Glen Campbell


----------



## Sebastian

Down - Stone The Crow


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Year One


----------



## UGH

Ohm-Circus Of Sound (uh.. FUCK, YEAH!)


----------



## progmetaldan

UGH said:


> Ohm-Circus Of Sound (uh.. FUCK, YEAH!)



I've got the Ohm albums on their way no order, can't wait to get them! 

NP: Collins/Wardingham Project- Interactive


----------



## kung_fu

Radiohead - Everything in its Right Place


----------



## D-EJ915

Killswitch Engage: For You


----------



## StefanWest

Fellsilent
Tesseract
The Safety Fire
For The Fallen Dreams
Darkest Hour
Threat Signal
Sybreed
Black Comedy
Marionette
A traitor like Judas
My Children My Bride
As Blood Runs Black
Archons
Misery Signals
Machinemade God
Emmure
Amorphis
Mouth of the architect
Devolved
Embrace The End
It dies today
Malefice
Maroon
My son my executioner
The Ocean
Parkway Drive
Scar Symmetry
Sikth (RIP)
Society's FInest
Textures
Silent Civilian


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Primary Obstacle


----------



## progmetaldan

John Butler Trio- Live At St Gallens


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope

TYR-Regin Smidour


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Bleed for Me


----------



## Desecrated

Béla Fleck & The Flecktones - Live at the Quick - Big Country


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Sold My Soul


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Metamorphosis


----------



## UGH

Severed Savior-Question (at least a couple times a day, lately)


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## Carrion

Nuclear Assault - Rise From the Ashes


----------



## Desecrated

Stigmata -bog menya prostit


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope

Boris-My Neighbor Satan


----------



## st2012

Blotted Science-Synaptic Plasticity


----------



## stuh84

UGH said:


> Severed Savior-Question (at least a couple times a day, lately)



Excellent track, I'm interested to see what the album will be like....

Currently I have MTV2 Headbanger's Ball radio on at work......which is playing me?


HOLY DIVAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - Ringfinger


----------



## stuh84

VH - Hot For Teacher on teh radio again


----------



## Zepp88

Nine Inch Nails - Ruiner


----------



## awesomeaustin

Carnal Forge- Testify for my victims


----------



## Zepp88

RATT - ROUND AND ROUND!


----------



## PostOrganic

Arsis - Progressive Entrapment


----------



## FortePenance

Opeth - Reverie/Harlequin Forest


----------



## Sebastian

Some Steve Morse solo


----------



## the.godfather

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## COBHC

Three Inches of Blood - Assasins of the Light


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - This Love


----------



## Naren

Albums I've been listening to for the past few days:

Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh
Lamb Of God - As The Palaces Burn
Cynic - Focus
As I Lay Dying - An Ocean Between Us
Death - Individual Thought Patterns
Bauhaus - In The Flat Field


----------



## COBHC

Evergrey - Darkest Hour


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Wintersun - Death And The Healing


----------



## Desecrated

Rancid - Journey_To_The_End


----------



## progmetaldan

OHM- Amino Acid Flashback


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Of Mice And Men


----------



## Miss Ann Thrope

Finntroll-Nedgang


----------



## Desecrated

James Newton Howard - King Kong


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Holy Wars


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Thick


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## UGH

Far Beyond Driven


----------



## progmetaldan

Herbie Hancock- New Standard


----------



## COBHC

Shadows Fall - The Art of Balance


----------



## Desecrated

Mnemic - dbxxd


----------



## progmetaldan

Mike Stern- Play


----------



## Desecrated

Tre Corda - Cargasian


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## FortePenance

Immolation - Dawn of Possession


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Stillborn


----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Pyramids On Mars


----------



## Diogene303

George Lynch - Wicked Sensation


----------



## MikeH

"Unhallowed" by TBDM


----------



## st2012

Scale the Summit-Penguins in Flight


----------



## shadowlife

Mike Keneally- "Guitar Therapy Live"


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Paradigm Shift


----------



## COBHC

Shadows Fall - Eternity is Within


----------



## Desecrated

John Williams - War Of The Worlds - The Ferry Scene


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Dead Sun


----------



## UGH

Eyehategod - Dopesick


----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Native Metal


----------



## COBHC

Hammerfall - Reign of the Hammer


----------



## progmetaldan

Renaud Garcia-Fons: Gitanet


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Opus 8#2 RV 315 6 Presto
by Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Stillborn


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## JoePayne

"Under the Whip" by The Crown on the "Crowned Unholy" album. Any metalhead should hear this song/album/band. 

Also....lately, I've really been getting back into Fear Factory's "Demanufacture" album. That album is filled with so many timeless, brilliant, and catchy songs.


----------



## PostOrganic

Necrophagist - Symbiotic in Theory


----------



## darbdavys

Tool - Stinkfist


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink of an Eye


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Master Of Paradise


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Pride


----------



## technomancer

Testament - Practice What You Preach (warming up for the show Saturday )


----------



## s_k_mullins

My car's 6-disc is currently loaded with:

Alice in Chains: Facelift
Killswitch Engage: As Daylight Dies
Corrosion of Conformity: Into the Arms of God
Incubus: S.C.I.E.N.C.E.
Disturbed: Indestructible
Unearth III: In the Eyes of Fire


----------



## darbdavys

SikTh - Another Sinking Ship


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Atheist - Brains


----------



## anibal

listening to Meshuggah (last album) Gojira & Suffocation !


----------



## Shawn

Carcass - Necroticism


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- Elektric City


----------



## Desecrated

Debussy, Quartet 1, Op 10


----------



## Zepp88

My Dying Bride - The Cry Of Mankind.


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Proto Cosmos


----------



## UGH

Chris Poland - Khazad Dum


----------



## Sebastian

BLACK LABEL SOCIETY .. all albums...


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- Live At Montreux


----------



## COBHC

Trivium - If I Could Collapse the Masses


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Core Elektric Band- Got A Match


----------



## Desecrated

Olivier Messiaen - Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum


----------



## Shawn

Tony MacAlpine - Circus


----------



## progmetaldan

Spiral Architect- Excessit


----------



## D-EJ915

Underoath: The Changing of Times - Never Meant to Break Your Heart

man this cd rules


----------



## CaptainD00M

Gojira - Global Warming


----------



## Desecrated

Ben Webster Quintet - Soulville


----------



## Sweetmiracle512

I've been alternating between Stupid Dream by PT and Elements of Persuasion by James LaBrie in my car.


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Phoney Smiles & Fake Hellos


----------



## Zepp88

Porcupine Tree - Nil Reccuring.


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - The Wonders At Your Feet


----------



## Zepp88

Porcupine Tree - Cheating The Polygraph.


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Spoke in the wheel


----------



## Zepp88

Nox Mortis - I'm Floating.


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - The rose petalled garden


----------



## astrocreep

Extreme - Saudades de Rock.


----------



## COBHC

Unearth - Sanctity of Brothers


----------



## Elysian

Death - Symbolic(entire album)


----------



## Sebastian

BLS- Lost my better half


----------



## COBHC

Tool - Schism


----------



## progmetaldan

Thomas Leeb- Desert Pirate


----------



## Daemoniac

Heavy rotation:

Godflesh - Us And Them
Front Line Assembly - Artificial Soldier
Combichrist - What The Fuck Is Wrong With You People
16 Volt - SuperCoolNothing/Wisdom mix
American Head Charge - All of it lol

Hurrah for dischord. Or in 16 Volts case, heaviness


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Shawn

Circus - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Erotic Cakes


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Pretty Much Fall Out Boy...Escape the fate....anything that's as death metal as that...

This suit is black now.

last 10 songs lolzzzz:

Morbid Angel - Where The Slime Live

Meshuggah - Gods Of Rapture

Krisiun - Creation's Scourge

Gammaray - Welcome/Lust For Life

Eric Johnson - Cliffs Of Dover

George Benson - Breezin'

Pat Metheny - Bright Sized Life

Charlie Musselwhite - Voodoo Garden

Accept - Metal Heart (thats an epic one)

Iron Maiden - Genghis Khan


----------



## arktan

necrophagist - fermented offal discharge


----------



## Groff

Beck - Gamma Ray


----------



## UGH

Severed Savior - Bloody Prolapse


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Faction


----------



## Azyiu

Jean-Michel Jarre - Industrial Revolution (Overture / Part 1 - 3)


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Slidey Boy

I reckon this is my favourite track off the album atm!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

TheMissing said:


> Beck - Gamma Ray



Gammaray FTMFW


----------



## COBHC

Gamma Ray - Leaving Hell


----------



## Meh

the human abstract -metanioa


----------



## distressed_romeo

King Crimson: 'The ConstruKtion of Light'


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Heir Apparent


----------



## COBHC

Crematory - When Darkness Falls


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## halsinden

can't stop listening to:

primordial - 'to the nameless dead'

and

stam1na - 'murtumispiste'

H


----------



## Shawn

Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland


----------



## Despised_0515

Everything *Sylosis* has online


----------



## the.godfather

John 5 - Sounds Of Impalement


----------



## Groff

Iced Earth - Days of Purgatory disc 2

Dantes Inferno FTMFW!


----------



## Justin Bailey

listening to the new Enslaved right now. Vertebrae


----------



## bulletbass man

A playlist which concists of Perpetual burn, Dragon's Kiss, Passion and Warfare, and then Jato Unit as it's the only song I can get from Loomis's new album so far


----------



## Despised_0515

Aborted - Threading on Vermillion Deception


----------



## Michael

Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## Despised_0515

The Red Chord - Black Santa


----------



## the.godfather

Machine Head - The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears


----------



## Despised_0515

Animosity - Bombs Over Rome


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Necrophagist - Ignominious and Pale


----------



## Despised_0515

*The Acacia Strain - Continent*, the whole fucking CD


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: Reach for the Sky


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Immortally Condemned


----------



## the.godfather

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell


----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Malfunction


----------



## st2012

Nile-Eat of the Dead.


----------



## COBHC

Evergrey - Torn


----------



## Lee

Cut to the Chase - Rush


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield- Don't Shoot The Messenger


----------



## shadowlife

Paul Gilbert- "Silence Followed By A Deafening Roar"


----------



## COBHC

All That Remains - Not Alone


----------



## progmetaldan

Dexter Gordon- Live At Carnegie Hall: Complete


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Back For More


----------



## D-EJ915

Whitechapel: The Somatic Defilement


----------



## Despised_0515

D-EJ915 said:


> Whitechapel: The Somatic Defilement













All Shall Perish - The True Beast


----------



## Michael

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Body Talk


----------



## progmetaldan

Gambale/Hamm/Smith- All In Your Head


----------



## darbdavys

Nevermore - The Psalm Of Lydia


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Tech Tones- Crash Course


----------



## Sepultorture

Akercocke - The Goat of Mendes


----------



## darbdavys

Pink Floyd - One Of My Turns. (I know all "The Wall" by heart, one of the best albums made in the history)


----------



## playstopause

Metallica / Ride the lightening



Shawn said:


> Ratt - Body Talk


----------



## progmetaldan

King Crimson- Eyes Wide Open (live dvd)


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - Faction


----------



## Marv Attaxx

currently in my car: new slipknot record/ death metal mix cd (Cannibal Corpse, Nile, Suffocation, Behemoth etc.)
in my stereo: slayer- god hates us all
on my laptop: everything else


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Marv Attaxx said:


> currently in my car: new slipknot record/ death metal mix cd (Cannibal Corpse, Nile, Suffocation, Behemoth etc.)


ur postin on teh forumz from ur car!!!1


----------



## Chris




----------



## bulletbass man

Chris said:


>


 

Shit i'm only two songs ahead of you.


----------



## COBHC

Tourniquet - Drinking From The Poisoned Well


----------



## Volsung

Tearwave-Question


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Moonbabies


----------



## Eli14

The Human Abstract-Breathing Life Into Devices


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Quantum


----------



## Kotex

Faith No More~ We care a lot


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I just got the Advent Children soundtrack recently. (I thought the movie was great too!! )
And it kicks ass!!


----------



## Xaios

Moonspell - At Tragic Heights


----------



## Scootman1911

Three 6 Mafia - 3-6 In The Morning


----------



## the.godfather

Opeth - The Lotus Eater


----------



## progmetaldan

Mike Stern- Play


----------



## PostOrganic

Moonspell - Dreamless (Lucifer and Lilith)


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Interactive


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

A Season in the Sky
by Neurosis


----------



## budda

Death is an alcoholic - Maylene and the sons of disaster


----------



## darbdavys

Whitechapel - Somatically Incorrect


----------



## COBHC

Firewind - Maniac (Cover) rofl


----------



## Michael

Iced Earth - Wolf


----------



## CoachZ

Mercenary - World Hate Center


----------



## Desecrated

Chet Atkins & Lenny Breau - Going Home


----------



## Nightcrawler

Gogol Bordello - ultimate


----------



## progmetaldan

Charlie Hunter- Blue Sock


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - Black Gold Reign


----------



## progmetaldan

Charlie Hunter- Drop The Rock


----------



## petereanima

Morbid Angel - F


----------



## RaidLindisfarne

The Last Journey Home - DragonForce


----------



## UGH

Svered Savior - Question


----------



## progmetaldan

Spastic Ink- That 178 Thing


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## DyvimTvar

Nick Cave - Opium Tea, amazing track!


----------



## st2012

Nevermore - The Heart Collector.


----------



## COBHC

Evergrey - Nothing is Erased


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Right now:

Solange Knowles's new cd "Sol-Angel and The Hadley Street Dreams". I can't stand her sister, but I like Solange, weird, artistic, and cool


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

New Death Sensation
by Acid Bath


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Interactive


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Cowboy Song


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - The Lotus Eater


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- The Drapery Falls


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Torn Into Enthrallment


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Baying Of The Hounds


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Slave No More


----------



## Seedawakener

Aeon spoke - Emmanuel (Paul Masvidal is god! )


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Reveries


----------



## progmetaldan

oops, double post...


----------



## the.godfather

Opeth - Heir Apparent


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Cyanide


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Slipknot - Disasterpiece


----------



## s_k_mullins

SLIPKNOT...All Hope is Gone!! 
This is a killer fuckin album..

Also listening to Staind's new album, The Illusion of Progress..
and damn is it wimpy and poppy.. totally disappointed with this one


----------



## budda

baptized in blood.

MySpace.com - Baptized In Blood - London, CA - Metal / Hardcore / Thrash - www.myspace.com/baptizedinblood


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Of Perdition


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Better Days


----------



## progmetaldan

Herbie Hancock- You've Got It Bad Girl


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me-Selkies: The Endless Obsession.


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me-Selkies: The Endless Obsession.


----------



## Zepp88

*GWAR​*


----------



## Michael

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## Harry

Pocupine Tree- Prodigal


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- A Change Of Seasons


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Open Car


----------



## COBHC

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Michael

Evergrey - Fail


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Camino a Casa


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Abigail Williams-In The Shadow of a Thousand Suns
Meshuggah-Obzen
Whitechapel-This Is Exile


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Ner Ner


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Soothsayer (dedicated to Aunt Suzie).


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny Group- The Way Up Live


----------



## COBHC

In Flames - Behind Space


----------



## TomAwesome

Deftones - Around the Fur


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Crack It Way Open


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Lazarus


----------



## damigu

rotting christ - out of spirits


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot- The Right Hand Is The One I want.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Piano Sonata No. 14, 'Moonlight' in C sharp minor: Presto agitato
by Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Ze Kink

&#20955;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#26178;&#38632; from youtube. I dislike the guitarist's really high pitched screams (like on disco flight) but otherwise I'm really liking it.


----------



## Sebastian

PanterA - Becoming


----------



## progmetaldan

Gambale/Hamm/Smith- The Light Beyond


----------



## technomancer

Iced Earth - Dark Saga


----------



## damigu

opeth - moonlapse vertigo


----------



## st2012

Warrel Dane - When We Pray


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That was just your life


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - Heir Apparent


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - the day that never comes


----------



## kung_fu

Joe Pass - Stella by Starlight ("Virtuoso")


----------



## damigu

gil scott-heron - home is where the hatred is


----------



## Shawn

Necrophagist - Seven


----------



## progmetaldan

Gambale/Hamm/Smith- Show Me What You Can Do


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Inititate
by Psycroptic


----------



## progmetaldan

Gambale/Hamm/Smith- Lydia's Love Van


----------



## El Caco

Countdown to Extinction


----------



## Harry

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Static


----------



## Daemoniac

Fanglorious - Acumen Nation


----------



## Harry

Alice In Chains-Would


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- To The Stars


----------



## Harry

Van Halen-Hot For Teacher


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Ease Up


----------



## Harry

Mr Bungle-Slowly Growing Deaf


----------



## progmetaldan

Herbie Hancock- New Standard


----------



## damigu

kataklysm's "in the arms of devastation" album


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-A Poem By Yeats


----------



## Splees

agalloch-limbs


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - flashlight


----------



## Harry

The Cure-Pornography


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Five Months To Midnight


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - The Unforgiven III


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Strip The Soul


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction

Fast becoming one of my favourite albums!


----------



## shadowlife

Alex Masi- "Late Nights At Desert's Rimrock"


----------



## Groff

Slipknot - All hope is gone.

This. Album. Rocks.

I'm not even that big of a slipknot fan, but i'm very impressed by the new disc.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Fade to black


----------



## Lee

Massive Attack - Everywhen


----------



## Harry

Univers Zero-Jack The Ripper


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Blindfold Drive


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Aberinkula


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Order Of Dawn


----------



## Harry

BB King-The The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Splees

celebration - evergreen


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Heat Activated


----------



## Splees

Red Sparowes - Buildings Began To Stretch Wide Across The Sky, And The Air Filled With A Reddish Glow (demo)


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- I Wish


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero- No Stars Over Bethlehem


----------



## technomancer

Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus


----------



## damigu

the mars volta - drunkship of lanterns


----------



## progmetaldan

Gambale/Hamm/Smith- Yang


----------



## gaunten

devin townsend ocean machine. hide nowhere ATM


----------



## Munky7Head

This week it has been all about Head's album "Save Me From Myself". Amazing work imo.


----------



## abyssalservant

Dusty Springfield - You Don't Have to Say You Love Me

or if you want something that doesn't involve random mental trauma and youtube visits,
Ascaris_lâs Music Profile â Users at Last.fm


----------



## dream-thief

Xenomorph - Abominations


----------



## Despised_0515

TTEOTD - Malice


EPIC breakdown in this song.


----------



## UGH

Hate Eternal - Fury & Flames


----------



## Despised_0515

The Red Shore - Flesh Couture


----------



## Despised_0515

Trigger the Bloodshed - Laceration


----------



## Harry

Isis-Dulcinea


----------



## Michael

God Forbid - Better Days


----------



## Harry

Jason Becker-Dweller In The Cellar


----------



## Despised_0515

Courtesy Knave - Tragic Happenings


----------



## Volsung

Ascension of the Watchers-Like Falling Snow


----------



## Harry

Sikth-As The Earth Spins Round


----------



## Michael

Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## Splees

Gregor Samsa - Young & Old / Divine Longing


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - Harlequin Forest


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Lucretia


----------



## pustraks

Sikth - How May I Help You?


----------



## Harry

Eric Johnson-Cliffs Of Dover


----------



## Despised_0515

Whitechapel - Death Becomes Him


----------



## abyssalservant

Pink Floyd - The Wall (on my second runthrough today)


----------



## progmetaldan

MVP- Centrifugal Funk (Gambale/Lane/Garsed)


----------



## COBHC

slipknot - duality


----------



## Harry

Iced Earth-Iced Earth


----------



## s_k_mullins

Metallica- Death Magnetic.. fuckin lovin it!


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Justin Bailey




----------



## Harry

Opeth-Baying Of The Hounds


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Breeding The Spawn


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Isolation Years.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - I disappear


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-She Wolf


----------



## distressed_romeo

Biomechanical: 'Cannibalised'

I was ambivalent about it at first, but am slowly warming to it.


----------



## damigu

U2 - with or without you


----------



## Harry

Winds-Fall And Rise


----------



## Randy

Arsis - Failure's Conquest


----------



## YYZ2112

Ratt - Lay It Down

The Ratt Behind The Music episode was on yesterday and I needed me some Ratt.


----------



## MikeH

Unearth - Bloodlust of the Human Condition


----------



## Groff

Prince - Kiss


----------



## D-EJ915

Children of Bodom: Ghostriders in the Sky


----------



## Munky7Head

The Acacia Strain - The Dead Walk

brutal shit.


----------



## Randy

*Aghora* - the entire _Formless_ album


----------



## MikeH

Unearth - My Will Be Done


----------



## Despised_0515

*Molotov Solution* - Intro/Corporatocracy


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy-Enter The Machine


----------



## playstopause

Metallica / Death Magnetic.




Yup.


----------



## Harry

Cacophony-Concerto


----------



## SteveDendura

Amarna Sky on Myspace 
Messugah "Bleed"


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Too Many Humans


----------



## MerlinTKD

Checking out Gojira, various versions of Death Magnetic, Mattayus' work... and Ride the Lightning!


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Where Do We Fall?


----------



## damigu

lovin' spoonful - what a day for a daydream


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Vacant

First time in about 2 months since I've heard them.


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

"Doomed Future Today"
by Mouth Sewn Shut


----------



## Harry

Tool-Schism


----------



## thesimo

Trivium - Shogun (just leaked on a certain bay of pirates)


----------



## damigu

the mars volta - cicatriz ESP


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Turn Soonest To The Sea


----------



## Despised_0515

Dying Fetus - Homicidal Retribution


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Erotic Cakes


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Tell The World


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-42147


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- So What?


----------



## Harry

Paul Gilbert-Rusty Old Boat


----------



## Groff

Seether (Can't remember the song name, but it's their newest single on the radio. Pretty cool)


----------



## Despised_0515

As Blood Runs Black - The Brighter Side Of Suffering


Extremely fun song to play on guitar, js.


----------



## Despised_0515

ZAO - In times gone past


----------



## Harry

Paul Gilbert-Radiator


----------



## progmetaldan

I just listened to the sample of new Cynic on their myspace, sounds great! 

NP: Greg Howe- Child's Play


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Whitewash


----------



## TomAwesome

Smashing Pumpkins -Adore


----------



## the.godfather

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Rediscovery Pt2


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-The Creator Has A Mastertape


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Strip The Soul


----------



## PostOrganic

Ihsahn - Threnody


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Where Do We Fall?


----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - All I had ( I gave )


----------



## damigu

opeth - moonlapse vertigo


----------



## Despised_0515

All Shall Perish - Until the End


----------



## Harry

Alice In Chains-Man In The Box


----------



## Despised_0515

Rose Funeral - God Hand Killer


----------



## Harry

Zero Hour-Inner Spirit


----------



## Shawn

Talking In Your Sleep - The Romantics


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Building The Church


----------



## the.godfather

Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody


----------



## Harry

Winds-Where The Cold Winters Blow


----------



## progmetaldan

HughesJB4 said:


> Steve Vai-Building The Church



 Love that song!

NP: Spheric Universe Experience- Mental Torments


----------



## Harry

^I love Vai man, one of my fave players.

Opeth-Bleak


----------



## abyss258

Gojira - All the Tears

1st post in this thread finally


----------



## Harry

Paul Gilbert-Echo Song


----------



## djpharoah

Mercenary - FireSoul 

For our Adminishredder!


----------



## ibznorange

Gojira, flying whales


----------



## HaGGuS

Gwar.. scumdogs of the universe.


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-The Trooper


----------



## Shawn

Rio - Duran Duran


----------



## Harry

Rusty Cooley-The Duel


----------



## Michael

DevilDriver - I Could Care Less


----------



## distressed_romeo

Watchtower: 'Control and Resistance'


----------



## progmetaldan

distressed_romeo said:


> Watchtower: 'Control and Resistance'



I must get that album. 

NP: Adagio- From My Sleep To Somewhere Else


----------



## kung_fu

Zappa/mothers - inca roads


----------



## Shawn

One Thing Leads To Another - The Fixx


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- This Dying Soul


----------



## Harry

The Red Chord-Seminar


----------



## progmetaldan

Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects- Sol Niger Within


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - The Ministry Of Lost Souls


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Mental Torments


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Aberinkula


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Formless


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Scent Of The Obscene


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Dual Alchemy


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Welcome To Bucketheadland


----------



## Sebastian

Suicidal Tendencies - How Will I Laugh Tomorrow


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Arcarsenal


----------



## Shawn

Morbid Angel - Blessed Are The Sick


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-One Armed Scissor


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - Heart of the Serpent


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-The Divine Suicide Of K.


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Down, Down, Down


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-Pendulous Skin


----------



## progmetaldan

Slava Grigoryan/Al Slavik- Continental Shift


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Rolodex Propaganda


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Formless


----------



## MrJoe815

Well right now I am listening to Demi lavoto's new album..


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Dual Alchemy


----------



## Harry

Joe Satriani-Flying In a Blue Dream


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Atmas Heave


----------



## COBHC

trivium - the calamity


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-Born


----------



## COBHC

Protest the Hero - Bloodmeat


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Concatenation


----------



## damigu

loving spoonful - what a day for a daydream


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Beneath


----------



## COBHC

scar symmetry - reborn


----------



## damigu

COBHC said:


> scar symmetry - reborn



ohhh! good idea, and a great band!

i'm listening to that now, too.


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Juice


----------



## Sebastian

Suicidal Tendencies - How will I laugh tomorrow


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Lazarus


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Aborted - I35


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Formless


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Instrumedley 
*
*


----------



## Sebastian

Down - Nothing in return (walk away)


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Beneath


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Rise to Glory
by Earth


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Wedding Nails


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Youthanasia


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried And Me-The Need For Repetition


----------



## YYZ2112

Iron Maiden - Still Life


----------



## haffner1

the ringing in my ears


----------



## sami

Cannae - Faceless Portrait (off Gold Becomes Sacrifice CD)


----------



## Harry

Agalloch- Fire Above, Ice Below


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Nottingham Lace


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus - Double Dare


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus - In The Flat Field


----------



## Harry

Pelican-NightEndDay


----------



## TomAwesome

Chaosanct - I of Goliath... really wishing I had more than two songs to listen to.


----------



## Zepp88

Bauhaus - Kick In The Eye


----------



## Harry

The Red Chord-He Was Dead When I got There


----------



## TomAwesome

Just finished some Machinae Supremacy and am now administering Oceansize.


----------



## Harry

Stevie Ray Vaughn- Scuttle Buttin'


----------



## COBHC

Trivium - Down From The Sky


----------



## budda

I'm investigating Bleeding Through on their myspace page.

so far, im half tempted to pick up an album.


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-Hunters of the Sky


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Mayhem - Chimera
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Turisas - the Varangian Way
Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes


----------



## damigu

aesop rock - none shall pass


----------



## Harry

SikTh-In This Light


----------



## AK DRAGON

DT - Systematic Chaos
Nickelback - The Long Road


----------



## Harry

The Fall Of Troy- I Just Got This Symphony Goin'


----------



## Shawn

Dark Eternal Night - Dream Theater


----------



## Harry

Devin Townsend-Irish Maiden


----------



## Kotex

Witchcraft~ Hey Doctor


----------



## HaGGuS

Gwar.. Mexican prick fish.


----------



## HaGGuS

More Gwar.. sex cow.


----------



## El Caco

MySpace.com - Alpha Trion *Searching for a Vocalist!* - Vancouver, CA - Experimental / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/a3band


----------



## HaGGuS

Saddam a go go by.... you guessed it.. Gwar.


----------



## Gregk

Opeth-The lotus eater


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: The Battle


----------



## COBHC

Mercenary - Bloodsong


----------



## killiansguitar

Lamb Of God - "Ashes Of The Wake"


Mark Morton, Willie Adler, Alex Skolnick, and Chris Poland rip this track an entirely new asshole! Amazing track!


----------



## kung_fu

Al DiMeola - Passion Grace and Fire


----------



## Harry

Joe Satriani-Tears In The Rain


----------



## CoachZ

Gordian Knot - Code/Anticode


----------



## Harry

Joe Satriani-Flying In a Blue Dream


----------



## Shawn

Brother's Grimm - Helm's Deep


----------



## Harry

HughesJB4 said:


> Joe Satriani-Tears In The Rain



Listening to it again


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night (live)


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Hate Eternal's "Fury and Flames" album, probably the most brutal album ever!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Just finished up The March by Unearth

Now listening to Hunt by Division off ss.org's myspace


----------



## Zepp88

Moonspell - Everything Invaded


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-Lost


----------



## Zepp88

Moonspell - The Southern Deathstyle


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-42147


----------



## Zepp88

Moonspell - Antidote


----------



## Harry

Devin Townsend-Tiny Tears


----------



## Naren

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Cynic - Focus
Death - Human
Death - Symbolic
Carcass - Necroticism: Descanting The Insalubrious
Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh

Dunno why, but I been on an early 90's death metal kick lately, mostly focusing on the Florida bands.


----------



## Harry

Deathy ay? Florida scene kicked immense ass
Lately, I've been listening to stuff with less melodic focus and more rhythmic stuff I guess.
Right now For Whom The Bell Tolls, but lately a lot of BtBaM and Meshuggah too.


----------



## Naren

For Whom The Bell Tolls rocks.  I still mess around with that in my band sometimes.


----------



## arktan

Dream Theater - Ministry of lost souls


----------



## Zepp88

My Dying Bride - Here In The Throat

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Variant

*Porcupine Tree - fear of a blank planet /// nil recurring *

...again. This album is just soooooo wonderful and addictive. Amazing, amazing, amazing. I burned a copy for he girlie that works at the coffee shop because she loves '70 stuff like Floyd and Zepplin and thinks rock music has lost it's way. I'm going to reassure her that it has not.


----------



## Harry

^I can listen to that album everyday of the week and not get sick of it

Currently: Rage Against The Machine-Bombtrack.


----------



## TomAwesome

The Album Leaf - Into the Blue Again


----------



## Harry

Van Halen-Hot For Teacher


----------



## darren

I just bought Oceansize's _Effluoresce_ and _Everyone Into Position_ last week and they've been in constant rotation ever since. AWESOME band!


----------



## st2012

Various tracks from Unearth's new album. Great stuff


----------



## MrJoe815

this really great band named Keane..they are amazing!


----------



## TomAwesome

darren said:


> I just bought Oceansize's _Effluoresce_ and _Everyone Into Position_ last week and they've been in constant rotation ever since. AWESOME band!



 They really are great! Frames is a good album, too.


----------



## Harry

Earth-A Plague Of Angels


----------



## D-EJ915

Haste the Day: 68


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Beneath The Mire


----------



## willith

_Schönberg- Transfigured Night
_


----------



## Bobo

Go Into The Water - Dethklok 

Been watching Metalocalypse for awhile, but I've been late to getting into Brendon Small's work....I must say I am rocked


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Atonement


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Falling Snow
by Agalloch


----------



## Harry

^I love Agalloch

Meshuggah-Corridor Of Chameleons.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Wintersun - Beautiful Death 

...

Guthrie Govan - Sevens


----------



## Harry

Isis-Holy Tears


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-The Thin Line Between Love And Hate


----------



## progmetaldan

Andy Salvanos- Closer


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Plankton


----------



## Splees

YEAH YEAH YEAHS - PIN


----------



## Harry

SikTh-Mermaid Slur


----------



## damigu

nile - sss haa set yoth


----------



## Harry

Isis-Garden Of Light


----------



## COBHC

Iced Earth - Dark Saga


----------



## Harry

Soundgarden-Rusty Cage


----------



## progmetaldan

Vinnie Moore- Time Odyssey

Absolute masterpiece, everyone who plays guitar should do themselves a favour and get it immediately...


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-Narcosynthesis


----------



## Shawn

Deicide - Stench Of Redemption


----------



## damigu

the jimi hendrix experience - if 6 was 9


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-Inside Four Walls


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Erotomania (Live Scenes dvd)


----------



## Harry

Pantera-War Nerve


----------



## shredzilla509

Stabwound- Necrophagist


----------



## Variant

Circle Of Dust


----------



## Harry

SikTh-Way Beyond This Fond Old River


----------



## damigu

Variant said:


> Circle Of Dust



w00t! which album?
i'll be listening to disengage on my way to work in a few hours.


----------



## Variant

damigu said:


> w00t! which album?
> i'll be listening to disengage on my way to work in a few hours.



The re-recorded version of the self titled album.


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Flight Of Icarus


----------



## progmetaldan

Derek Sherinian- Mythology


----------



## damigu

Variant said:


> The re-recorded version of the self titled album.





i prefer the 1995 version, too. though "senseless abandon" is a great track from the 1992 version.


----------



## dream-thief

Interlock (R.I.P) - Straight


----------



## Randy

*Idoler - The Reborted*


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny Group- The Way Up Live (dvd)


----------



## Shawn

Origin - Antithesis


----------



## Harry

Mr Bungle-My Ass Is On Fire


----------



## damigu

meshuggah - spasm


----------



## Harry

maudlin of the Well-Birth Pains of Astral Projection


----------



## m3ta1head

Porcupine Tree-Moonloop

trippppin ballssss


----------



## Harry

maudlin of the Well-Heaven And Weak


----------



## progmetaldan

Lee Ritenour- Overtime live


----------



## Harry

Tool-Disposition


----------



## damigu

tool - sober


----------



## Harry

Tool-Triad.

Haven't listened to them in weeks before last night, forgot how intense they could be.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Dawn Of Azazel's first full length Album - 'The Law Of The Strong' (2002)


----------



## Harry

Killswitch Engage-Daylight Dies


----------



## Randy

*Quo Vadis - Silence Calls the Storm*


----------



## Harry

Blind Guardian-Straight Through The Mirror


----------



## Shawn

Origin - Antithese and Echoes Of Decimation


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## COBHC

Iced Earth - Melancholy


----------



## progmetaldan

MVP- Centrifugal Funk


----------



## Harry

Alice In Chains-Man In The Box


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Corporate Cloning


----------



## progmetaldan

Tommy Emmanuel- Greatest Hits


----------



## UGH

Hate Eternal-HellEnvenom


----------



## Harry

Faith No More-A Small Victory


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill


----------



## Harry

Yngwie Malmsteen-Icarus Dream Fanfare (from the Concerto CD).


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype's NEW CD!!!! or was like half an hour ago  it kicks serious ass, bought a shirt from them too http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v104/enthauptet/pho/bta_shirt.jpg


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Symmetrical Arizona


----------



## Shawn

Origin - Reciprocal


----------



## Harry

Kyuss-Phototropic


----------



## Hypothermia

My bands first (and only) demo!

Be sure to check us out if you like the metal!

Deathember-Butterfly software



MySpace.com - Deathember - SE - Metal - www.myspace.com/deathemberband


----------



## MikeH

A Day To Remember - Heartless


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - Mr.Crowley


----------



## Harry

SikTh-Part Of the Friction


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Quantum


----------



## Harry

progmetaldan said:


> Planet X- Quantum



Awesome band


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - A Tout le Monde


----------



## Shawn

Incantation - Dying Divinity


----------



## Randy

*Between the Buried and Me - White Walls*


----------



## Genocyber

selpultura - dusted


----------



## AgentWalrus

children of bodom - kissing the shadows. too bad they still dont sound like that


----------



## Harry

Randy said:


> *Between the Buried and Me - White Walls*


----------



## COBHC

Mercenary - This Eternal Instant


----------



## Harry

Killswitch Engage-Unbroken


----------



## Shawn

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Serious Young Insects


----------



## D-EJ915

Becoming the Archetype: Dichotomy


----------



## progmetaldan

Thomas Leeb- Desert Pirate


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-Alaska


----------



## FortePenance

Slayer - Silent Scream

Early Slayer just had badass riffs.


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Neurotica


----------



## Sebastian

Slayer - Disciple


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-Selkies: The Endless Obsession


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Machacek- Indian Girl


----------



## damigu

nitin sawhney - serpents

megadeth - foreclosure of a dream


funny how this song just regained its meaning recently!


----------



## Genocyber

machine head - halo


----------



## Randy

Ruarc Stokes - Pictures of You


----------



## playstopause

Unearth / The March.


----------



## Harry

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Storm


----------



## playstopause

^

A Montreal band.


----------



## D-EJ915

Evanescence: Whisper


----------



## progmetaldan

Spastic Ink- Ink Compatible


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Neurotica.

I've been listening to Chaosphere probably too much lately


----------



## Genocyber

megadeth - blackmail the universe


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Divine Wings Of Tragedy


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Dream Of Mirrors


----------



## COBHC

Jeff Loomis - Shouting fire at a funeral


----------



## Harry

Metallica-Whiplash


----------



## El Caco

Sublime


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-The Trooper


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## El Caco

Empire - Queensryche


----------



## Harry

Explosions In The Sky-Time Stops


----------



## damigu

pearl jam - tremor christ


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Deadwing


----------



## Sebastian

Down - On March The Saints


----------



## Zepp88

Slayer - Dead Skin Mask


----------



## Harry

Pelican-NightEndDay


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - Face of Melinda (live)


----------



## Harry

Pantera-The Great Southern Trendkill


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- Adam & Eve


----------



## Harry

BtBaM-Selkies:The Endless Obsession.
You could say I have an endless obsession with listening to this song


----------



## caughtinamosh

Opeth - Watershed
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?
Meshuggah - Obzen
Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
Testament - The Formation of Damnation
Slipknot - All Hope is Gone


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Schmedley Wilcox (I. Trail Of Tears, II: Finally Free, III: Learning To Live, IV: In The Name Of God, V: Octavarium)


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Ghosts Of Perdition


----------



## COBHC

Wintersun - Beyond the Dark Sun


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-Sleeping Giant


----------



## progmetaldan

Cynic- Focus


----------



## Harry

Eric Johnson-Desert Rose


----------



## djpharoah

Arlo West - Oasis (freaking sweet - never heard tones like this from a Tele)


----------



## damigu

slayer - dead skin mask


----------



## Zepp88

Yngwie "UNLEASH THE FOOKING FURY" Malmsteen.


----------



## UGH

Pycroptic- OB(SERVANT)


----------



## Harry

Porcupine Tree-Glass Arm Shattering


----------



## COBHC

Battlelore - We Are The Legions


----------



## Harry

Pelican-The Last Day Of Winter


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Harry

Isis-Garden Of Light


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Aborted: Slaughter Apparatus_ A Methodical Overture 
And I just rediscovered Adema...


----------



## Randy

*Nile* - *Destruction of the Temple of the Enemies of Ra*


----------



## the.godfather

Unearth - Crow Killer


----------



## Triple7

Unearth- The March
Trivium- Shogun
Misery Signals- Controller
Meshuggah- Catch 33 and Obzen
Blotted Science- The Machinations Of Dementia
Carcass- Heartwork
Gojira- The Way Of All Flesh


----------



## Sebastian

Phil Collins - Another day in paradise


----------



## Loz

Metal Meltdown by Judas Priest of course!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeH

"Fate of the Condemned" - Dying Fetus


----------



## progmetaldan

Gordian Knot- s/t


----------



## Harry

Alice In Chains-Man In The Box


----------



## damigu

AC/DC - shake a leg


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Elastic


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Meshuggah-Bleed


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Harry

Agalloch-The Lodge


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - in my world


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Ghost Of The Navigator


----------



## Azyiu

Marty Friedman - Valley Of Eternity


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Spoils


----------



## Raoul Duke

Thy art is Murder - Whore to a chainsaw


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Limbs


----------



## lacrimm

LACRIMM

ya i kno its me but selfishly its wat im listening to, its good stuff i think
check it out

myspace.com/lacrimm
heavy, progressive and melodic, all instrumental


----------



## Harry

Alice in Chains-Rooster


----------



## Raoul Duke

*Cough* plug *cough*


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Erotic Cakes


----------



## Harry

Alice In Chains-Rooster


----------



## Raoul Duke

Crowbar - To build a mountain


----------



## Harry

Behold... The Arctopus-Canada


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - The Unnamed Feeling


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Whispering a Prayer


----------



## Azyiu

Pat Metheny - The Longest Summer


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- Unfold The Future


----------



## Breakdown

Hinder
Whitechapel
As I Lay Dying
Avenged Sevenfold (dont bag on me lol)
Escape the fate


----------



## kung_fu

Nat King Cole - when i fall in love


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - The Trial


----------



## Harry

Planet X-Matrix Gate


----------



## damigu

kataklysm - to reign again


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Sirius


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Avoid The Light


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Lucretia


----------



## the.godfather

Guns N' Roses - Better


----------



## Splees

avengers in sci-fi.... I have no idea what the song is called.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Under Pressure


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Whitewash


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Wanted Man


----------



## Harry

Pantera-(Reprise) Sandblasted Skin


----------



## COBHC

Cryptic Wintermoon - A Coming Storm


----------



## Vairocarnal

Golgotha - The Skull Place.


----------



## Harry

Yngwie Malmsteen's Rising Force: I'll See the Light, Tonight


----------



## damigu

jeff loomis - jato unit


----------



## Harry

Cacophony-Concerto


----------



## COBHC

Eternal Tears of Sorrow - Lost Rune Of Thunder


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Catharsis


----------



## MikeH

The Fashion - Solo Impala


----------



## Harry

Deftones-Lotion


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Swamphell


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me-Mordecai


----------



## damigu

saturnus - pretend


----------



## Harry

Deftones-Around The Fur


----------



## COBHC

Scar Symmetry - Veil of Illusions


----------



## Harry

Steve Hackett-Firth of Fifth


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - And Justice For All


----------



## damigu

KMFDM - sucks


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-Crystal Skull


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Pieces


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - By The Pain I See In Others


----------



## Harry

Pearl Jam-Porch


----------



## darbdavys

Cult of Luna - Dark City, Dead Man


----------



## Harry

Rush-YYZ


----------



## Randy

*Unexpect - Chromatic Chimera*


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Loch Ness-Dead To Fall


----------



## charles22880

Arckanum-7"s and demo's
Gorgoroth-Under the Sign of Hell
Queen-various songs
Cynic-Promo '08
Absurd-Der Funfzigjahre Krieg
Hekate-Templetanze
Death in June-But what ends when the symbols shatters
Negura Bunget- Om


----------



## Harry

Steve Hackett-Firth Of Fifth


----------



## damigu

kataklysm - stormland


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Stream Of Consciousness


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - Warrior Soul


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Odal


----------



## Sebastian

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## Harry

Psycroptic-Minions Fallen


----------



## progmetaldan

The Tangent- A Place In The Queue


----------



## Sebastian

Suicidal Tendencies - Alone


----------



## Harry

Zero Hour-Face The Fear


----------



## Martin_777

Volbeat -I'm so lonesome i could cry


----------



## progmetaldan

Shadow Gallery- Room V


----------



## Harry

Allan Holdsworth


----------



## progmetaldan

^ awesome.

NP: Mike Stern- Play


----------



## Harry

Oh yeah, I forgot to put in the song name before
It was Funnels.


----------



## Martin_777

Scar Symmetry - Ghost Prototype I-Measurement 0


----------



## UGH

I just checked out "Eaten Back To Life" and "Butchered At Birth" by C.C. from my local library. How much ass does that kick?


----------



## Harry

^That shit was brutal as fuck

Opeth-Reverie/Harlequin Forest


----------



## Naren

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked
Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse
Bloodbath - Nightmares Made Flesh
Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Cynic - Traced In Air


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Uroborus

Allan Holdsworths - Secrets
Cynic - Focus
Pat Metheny - Watercolors
Ihsahn - angL
Spastic Ink - Ink Compatible 
Pain Of Salvation - Remedy Lane
Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-A Poem By Yeats


----------



## Variant

Ayreon - Fate Of A Dreamer


----------



## Harry

Pelican-March Into The Sea


----------



## Uroborus

HughesJB4 said:


> Agalloch-A Poem By Yeats




Amazing Band. I just wish people would stop comparing them to Opeth when they have more of Ulvers overall sound.


----------



## Harry

^They don't really sound all that much like Opeth at all IMO
If anything, much of their sound is very much dark metal and post metal, which is somewhat at odds with the progressive death sound of Opeth.


----------



## dissident

Radiohead - Kid A 

listened to the new opeth a bit ago as well. I didn't like it at first but i think its a grower.


----------



## Harry

Kid A


----------



## damigu

dethklok - hatredy


----------



## D-EJ915

Extol: Undeceived


----------



## Uroborus

HughesJB4 said:


> ^They don't really sound all that much like Opeth at all IMO
> If anything, much of their sound is very much dark metal and post metal, which is somewhat at odds with the progressive death sound of Opeth.



Completely agree.


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-Alaska


----------



## COBHC

Elvenking - Poison Tears


----------



## Zepp88

Nox Mortis - 7 Lies


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- To The Stars


----------



## techjsteele

Disturbed - Decadence


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Stealing from a thief

Too bad John Bush isn't in Anthrax anymore


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me-Alaska


----------



## progmetaldan

Shadow Gallery- Room V


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Hollow Heart


----------



## Harry

Pain Of Salvation-Iter Impius


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Battery


----------



## Pazuzu

Testament - The Formation Of Damnation
Celtic Frost - Monotheist
Meshuggah - Nothing
AC/DC - Black Ice


----------



## damigu

the absence - dead and gone


----------



## COBHC

Persuader - As You Wish


----------



## Harry

Revocation-Empire Of The Obscene


----------



## Elysian

Opeth - Deliverance


----------



## COBHC

EVergrey - A Touch of Blessing


----------



## damigu

KMFDM - dogma


----------



## Bobo

The Absence - everything on their myspace until a get both their CD's


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Neurotica


----------



## Raoul Duke

Vacuity - Gojira   

Check out the clip if you haven't yet its awesome


----------



## Harry

Killswitch Engage-The Arms Of Sorrow


----------



## progmetaldan

Jimmy Smith- The Sermon


----------



## Harry

Faith No More-Land Of Sunshine


----------



## darbdavys

Cult of Luna - Leave Me Here


----------



## Harry

Judgement Day-Seventh Circle


----------



## damigu

tool - the pot


----------



## Harry

Fugazi-Latin Roots


----------



## petereanima

Grand Magus - Iron Will CD


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

They Stretch Out Their Hands
by Thou


----------



## Martin_777

All That Remains - Two Weeks


----------



## Harry

Revocation-Summon Of The Spawn


----------



## damigu

bulb's new project song:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/70879-new-project-im-working-on.html


----------



## COBHC

Trivium - Torn Between Scylla and Charybdis


----------



## killiansguitar

Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize


Fucking amazing song. 17 minutes of pure bliss.


----------



## Harry

^


----------



## tbird11

killiansguitar said:


> Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize
> 
> 
> Fucking amazing song. 17 minutes of pure bliss.


 
i agree man did a long drive today and listened to that album, (FOABP) a killer song from a really intersesting band. 

On a different note i was also listening to concatenation by Meshuggah, brutal from start to finish what a pleasant wall of noise........


----------



## Harry

Judgement Day-The Hour Is At Hand


----------



## progmetaldan

Yellowjackets- Greenhouse (Live)


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Aftershock


----------



## Harry

SikTh-In This Light


----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin- Floating Point


----------



## Harry

Battles-Ddiamondd


----------



## damigu

cannibal corpse - from skin to liquid


this song is epic.


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Falling Snow


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Burden


----------



## Harry

^That song has amazing guitar solos


----------



## Shawn

Ratt - Dancing Undercover


----------



## Harry

Opeth-A Fair Judgement


----------



## Jongpil Yun

King Crimson : In the Court of the Crimson King - Epitaph


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - flashlight


----------



## COBHC

Mercenary - FIRESOUL


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield- This Meets That


----------



## Azyiu

Mr.Big - Seven Impossible Days


----------



## progmetaldan

Yellowjackets- Greenhouse


----------



## Harry

Rush-Red Barchetta


----------



## COBHC

All That Remains - The Air That I Breathe


----------



## Harry

Psycroptic-Epoch Of The Gods


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - Spoke in the Wheel


----------



## Harry

Shawn Lane-Grey Pianos Flying


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - Fire it up


----------



## Harry

Sylosis- Transcendence


----------



## distressed_romeo

King Diamond: 'House of God'


----------



## poopyalligator

Light this city- bridge to cross 

that band is awesome, too bad they broke up


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Whitewash


----------



## Sebastian

Hellyeah - Thank You


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me-Selkies:The Endless Obsession.

Still learning that last diminished sweep.


----------



## Martin_777

Threshold - Slipstream


----------



## darbdavys

Cult of Luna - Waiting For You


----------



## Martin_777

At The Gates - World Of Lies


----------



## MerlinTKD

Doug Davis - Penny Browbn Penny


----------



## Sebastian

Pride and Glory - Horse Called War


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Skolnick Trio- Last Day In Paradise


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Metropolis Part.1


----------



## Harry

Univers Zero-La Faulx


----------



## damigu

interlock - skinless


----------



## Harry

Outworld-Warcry


----------



## InCasinoOut

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine (Mayhem Version)


----------



## Harry

Van Halen-Hot For Teacher


----------



## Martin_777

Firewind - Into The Fire


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - Beneath the tree


----------



## Martin_777

Scar Symmetry - Ghost Prototype II - Deus Ex Machina


----------



## Harry

Paul Gilbert-Bultaco Saturno


----------



## Martin_777

Edguy - Ministry Of Saints


----------



## Harry

Paul Gilbert-Get Out Of My Yard


----------



## Martin_777

Edguy - Lavatory Love Machine


----------



## ZeroSignal

NeonBlack88 - Fruity Breed Machine


----------



## Azyiu

Jordan Rudess Keyboard Solo


----------



## -K4G-

Zero Order Phase - Jeff Loomis...


Fucking Awesome.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Martin_777

Social Distortion - Ring Of Fire (Live at the Roxy)


----------



## Harry

Opeth-The Moor


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Paul Gilbert- Twelve Twelve


----------



## kung_fu

Wu-Tang clan - Bring da Ruckus


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Orion


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Skolnick Trio- Last Day In Paradise


----------



## Harry

SikTh-Part Of The Friction


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - The Murder


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Ilyena


----------



## jaxadam

Hernan Cattaneo


----------



## Harry

Opeth-The Moor


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - Comfortably Dumb


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-The Lodge


----------



## Splees

radiohead - how to disappear completely


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Odal


----------



## Azyiu

Alice Cooper (featuring Steve Vai and Joe Satriani on guitars) - Feed My Frankenstein


----------



## Shawn

Flotsam And Jetsam - Escape From Within


----------



## Azyiu

Opeth - Still day beneath the sun


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny Group- Speaking Of Now Live


----------



## kung_fu

Thelonious Monk - Monk's Dream


----------



## darbdavys

Cult of Luna - Deliverance


----------



## progmetaldan

The Tangent- A Place In The Queue


----------



## Azyiu

Mourning Widows - Too Late


----------



## kmanick

Vinnie Moore "The Maze"
great stuff


----------



## Harry

Fates Warning-Damnation


----------



## COBHC

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-The Lodge


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - No More Tears


----------



## Martin_777

Arsis - Lust Before the Maggots Conquest


----------



## COBHC

Crematory - Revolution


----------



## Harry

Pelican-NightEndDay


----------



## Brendan G

Gojira-The Way of All Flesh


----------



## Harry

Testament-Nobody's Fault


----------



## Martin_777

The Ocean - For The Great Blue Cold Now Reigns


----------



## Pauly

Various Fear Factory songs, I miss these guys. Love Divine Heresy and all but the more layered FF sound is superior. C'MON DINO PUT SOME SYNTHS AND SHIT IN NEXT TIME ROUND!!!1


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Arcarsenal


----------



## SERAPHEUM

Late 90's Death (RIP Chuck!), Fear Factory (mostly Obsolete), Cradle of Filth (Midian & Godspeed) and Solus (Universal Bloodshed). If you haven't heard any Solus and like Death Metal, you should get some.  They broke up a few years back. 
Nick


----------



## Thrashmanzac

psycroptic- an experiment in transience


----------



## BurialWithin

Right now i'm really into 

Decrepit birth
Severed Saviour
Black Dahlia - Nocturnal since the day it came out
Odious Mortem
Spawn of possession
AND ..........................LEONA LEWIS!!!!


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - April Ethereal


----------



## damigu

gojira - vacuity


----------



## SERAPHEUM

I have heard some of Abigail Williams new album but I actually sat down and LISTENED to a song called "Empyrean: Into the Cold Wastes" and that song is badazz! It was all about the mood to me. It takes me to some cold ethereal bleak wasteland only to be found in the mind of Lovecraft. Now THAT is the kind of atmosphere I am trying to write and capture!


----------



## Munky7Head

at the moment:

BTBAM - Colors_Live

amazzzzing.


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Harvest


----------



## Daemoniac

Red Harvest - Last Call


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-Sleeping Giant


----------



## Daemoniac

Killswitch... Klick - Beat it to Fit, Paint It To Match


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Dreams (Live)


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Invalid Litter Dept.


----------



## Azyiu

Aimee Mann - Wise Up


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Australasia


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - the great destroyer


----------



## COBHC

Astral Doors - Pentecoastal Bound


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Terminate


----------



## JeddyH

The Space For This - Cynic


----------



## Despised_0515

Flesh Peel by Oblige


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Haunting by Haste the Day


----------



## Randy

The Thom Hartman Show - AAR


----------



## Oguz286

Bleed - Meshuggah


----------



## Martin_777

In Flames - Gyroscope


----------



## kung_fu

Radiohead - house of cards


----------



## Harry

Zero Hour-Passion Of Words


----------



## UGH

Exhumed - Slaughtercult


----------



## Harry

Death-Story To Tell


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Frozen Asleep In The Park


----------



## eleven59

Muse - Origin of Symmetry, Absolution, and Black Holes and Revelations
Less Than Jake - GNV FLA
Rehasher - Off Key Melodies
Sigur Ros - () and Takk
Meshuggah - Nothing
Finch - Say Hello To Sunshine
Sikth - Death of a Dead Day
I Mother Earth - Blue Green Orange


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me-Breath In, Breath Out


----------



## Despised_0515

HughesJB4 said:


> Between The Buried and Me-Breath In, Breath Out



Way relaxing short acoustic instrumental 



Dying Fetus
War of Attrition
listening to the whole album


----------



## Harry

Symphony X-Prelude



VicerExciser said:


> Way relaxing short acoustic instrumental



I listen to the song about 5 times consecutively when I put it on so it doesn't feel quite so short


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - Blackened Waters


----------



## Harry

The Red Chord-He Was Dead Before I Got There


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - The Scorpion


----------



## Harry

Rush-YYZ


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - Miracle Man


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Symmetrical Arizona


----------



## darbdavys

Irmantas Andri&#363;nas - Gervi&#371; &#353;okiai (Dance of the Cranes)
that's some real professional playing. one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard


----------



## failshredder

Right now Outworld -- City of the Dead is playing on my brother's shitty computer speakers while he plays CoD4. 

My brother fucking rules.


----------



## Solstafir

Cult Of Luna - Circle

What an amazing album (how the hell do they get these guitar sounds..?)


----------



## Harry

The Dillinger Escape Plan-Black Bubble Gum


----------



## progmetaldan

John Coltrane Quartet- Crescent


----------



## damigu

sophie & ives - clouds


----------



## Daemoniac

Velvet Acid Christ - Futile (Nazi Bastard Remix)


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- So What


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Odal


----------



## damigu

sophie & ives - awaken


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Disceto


----------



## Wi77iam

Blind - Korn


----------



## Despised_0515

The Faceless - Xenochrist


----------



## progmetaldan

Herbie Hancock- Maiden Voyage


----------



## Harry

Russian Circles-Carpe


----------



## darbdavys

Cult of Luna - Owlwood


----------



## Oguz286

From The Ashes... - Sphere of Souls


----------



## darbdavys

Edge of Sanity - Crimson
40min ftw \m/


----------



## kung_fu

Andy Summers/Robert Fripp - "China-Yellow Leader"


----------



## COBHC

Elvenking - Infection


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Sleepwalk Capsules


----------



## shadowlife

The new Jeff Beck Live At Ronnie Scott's...


----------



## Harry

Earth-A Plague Of the Angels


----------



## COBHC

Mercenary - Everblack


----------



## JoePayne

Currently jamming on my preproduction for my bands "Domination Through Impurity" and "Pain After Death". I've been working so much on it, it has consumed me.


----------



## Zepp88

Melvins - Roadbull


----------



## Zepp88

JoePayne said:


> Currently jamming on my preproduction for my bands "Domination Through Impurity" and "Pain After Death". I've been working so much on it, it has consumed me.



You actually have time for all that? Shit.


----------



## Harry

Ozzy Osbourne-Mr Crowley


----------



## Zepp88

Candlemass - Demon's Gate


----------



## JoryGriffin

Traced in Air - Cynic 

This album is incredible


----------



## TonalArchitect

Devin Townsend- Synchestra

Iced Earth- Alive in Athens and The Crucible of Man

Symphony X- Paradise Lost


----------



## Martin_777

Iced Earth - Vengeance Is Mine


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - Call Of The Horns


----------



## damigu

nothing


i find it's sometimes important to just not listen to any music/TV/whatever now and again and just be in silence (well, as silent as things can get with the computer fan humming, the upstairs neighbors walking around, and my keyboard keys clacking as i type).


----------



## Harry

The Red Chord-Open Eyed Beast Attack


----------



## Turbo Chainsaw

Battles in the North - Immortal

Next up is probably going to be Parallax by greg Howe or Erotic Cakes by guthrie govan


----------



## progmetaldan

^ both awesome albums.

NP: Herbie Hancock- My Point Of View


----------



## Harry

Cynic-Intergral Birth


----------



## Despised_0515

The Faceless - Shape Shifters


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield- This Meets That


----------



## Harry

Zero Hour-Dark Deceiver


----------



## BurialWithin

Severed Savior amazing band


----------



## shadowlife

Listening to the Ozric Tentacles rearrange atomic particles back in 1988...

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Bleed


----------



## CornSyrup

Stabbing the Drama--> Soilwork


----------



## damigu

pearl jam - tremor christ


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny Group- The Way Up Live


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Lucretia


----------



## progmetaldan

OHM- Amino Acid Flashback


----------



## auxioluck

After the Burial-Aspirations


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Bleed


----------



## dissident

Mastodon - Sleeping Giant


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Erotic Cakes


----------



## Anthony

Dragonforce- Prepare For War


Really interesting song, I forgot how great they can be.


----------



## Harry

^They had a few cool songs off Sonic Firestorm

Frank Zappa-St. Alphonzo's Pancake Breakfast

RIP brother


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Zappa - Zoot Allures


----------



## Harry

Refused-Refused Party Program


----------



## dissident

Isis - Holy tears. 

Seeing them for the 2nd time on sunday. Can't Wait.


----------



## Misanthropy

yngwie malmsteen- the stand


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Tech Tones- VTT2


----------



## renzoip

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence

The Human Abstract - Nocturne

Firewind - Allegiance

Nightwish - Once

Periphery - Idk...

​


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Ocean Planet


----------



## Anthony

Meshuggah- Future Breed Machine


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Global Warming


----------



## kung_fu

Eric Johnson - Ah via Musicom


----------



## darbdavys

Anthony said:


> Meshuggah- Future Breed Machine


 
Riverside - 02 Panic Room

Meshuggah - Electric Red


----------



## TomAwesome

Machinae Supremacy - Overworld


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Ran Amber


----------



## garthfluff

Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient works.


----------



## kung_fu

Gentle Giant - Giant


----------



## Harry

maudlin of the Well-Ferocious Weights


----------



## damigu

rotting christ - out of spirits


----------



## Harry

Gojira-All The Tears


----------



## Martin_777

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son

This rocks! I love John's voice.


----------



## Zepp88

Down - Jail


----------



## MikeH

"Believe in Nothing" - All That Remains


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## abysmalrites

Psycroptic - The Isle of Disenchantment


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Wolf Down The Earth


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- Stardust We Are


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Ran Amber


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Life Is Real (Song for Lennon)


----------



## Harry

Revocation-Age Of Iniquity


----------



## Anthony

Saga- On The Loose


----------



## damigu

sophie moleta - 10 x 2


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - The New Dark Age


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Backbone


----------



## TomAwesome

Mute Math - Plan B


----------



## Harry

Isis-Holy Tears


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - The Post War Dream


----------



## TonalArchitect

The Dev- Synchestra


----------



## Misanthropy

All Shall Perish - When Life Meant More...


----------



## Harry

HughesJB4 said:


> Isis-Holy Tears



Listening to it again


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Opeth-Death Whispered A Lullaby


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-Born


----------



## Variant

Celldweller


----------



## damigu

white zombie - more human than human



Variant said:


> Celldweller




i've been a fan of his for a loooooooooong time. if you pre-order his new album, you get a link to a free high quality DRM free download of all of the tracks.


----------



## the.godfather

Slipknot - Butchers Hook


----------



## darbdavys

the.godfather said:


> Slipknot - Butchers Hook




Bloodbath - The Ascension


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Decrepit Birth - Dimensions Intertwine


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero- Palms Read


----------



## progmetaldan

Dave Liebman- Back On The Corner


----------



## JeddyH

Limp Bizkit for some reason


----------



## thoraxe

Burger King by Alert the Sky


----------



## Munky7Head

Have Heart - The Things We Carry.


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Dead Eternity


----------



## Misanthropy

cradle of filth - the death of love


----------



## damigu

opeth - coil


----------



## Harry

Cynic-King Of Those Who Know


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- In A Silent Way


----------



## Symphonia87

Xandria- Save my Life


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Dead Eternity


----------



## UGH

Deeds of Flesh - Of What's to Come


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Welcome To Bucketheadland


----------



## darbdavys

Nevermore - Seed Awakening


----------



## Harry

Cynic-King Of Those Who Know


----------



## darbdavys

Whitechapel - Possession


----------



## Misanthropy

Abigail Williams- Into The Ashes


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy- Doomsday Machine


----------



## kung_fu

Billy Joel - The River of Dreams


----------



## darbdavys

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Wayfaerer


----------



## Breakdown

a skylit drive -wires and the concept of breathing


----------



## Harry

Soilwork-No More Angels


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

"Nightmare Heaven"
by Arcturus


----------



## darbdavys

Nevermore - The Learning


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Powerslave


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - vallejo


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Aces High


----------



## Tomii Sonic

Old school shit- Harry Cody doing "Explorer" with Shotgun Messiah- I fucking love Harry K =) ...he's playing commercial jingles these days (good for him, shitty for me)


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Raven's Cry


----------



## darbdavys

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## vampiregenocide

darbdavys said:


> Tool - Lateralus



Good choice  epic track

Soulfly - Back To The Primitive


----------



## COBHC

Ayreon - Age of Shadows


----------



## Colton165

Steve Morse - High Tension Wires (everyone give this a listen!, great stuff)
Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Ran Amber


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - broken
(listening to the whole EP)


----------



## Harry

Revocation-Exhumed Identity


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - The Seventh Seal


----------



## Harry

Revocation-Alliance In Tyranny


----------



## progmetaldan

Allan Holdsworth- All Night Wrong


----------



## Daemoniac

NIN - The Warning


----------



## Harry

Dethklok-Underwater Friends


----------



## damigu

moby - alice


----------



## Joel

hmmm.... Nevermore 
i havent listened to them for about 2 months.... so now theyre back on


----------



## TonalArchitect

Neville Marriner- Bach's 3rd Brandenberg Concerto


----------



## damigu

air - le soleil est pr&#232;s de moi


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Machacek- [sic]


----------



## Harry

Canvas Solaris-Heat Distortion Manifest


----------



## MFB

HughesJB4 said:


> Canvas Solaris-Heat Distortion Manifest



Hell yeah dude, I haven't listened to CS in a while but this made me turn em on


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Hades


----------



## Despised_0515

Trigger the Bloodshed - Lovers


----------



## damigu

that 1 guy - buttmachine


----------



## MFB

Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place

How appropriate for a music choice while writing my Enviro Issues final


----------



## Harry

MFB said:


> Explosions In The Sky - The Earth Is Not A Cold Dead Place
> 
> How appropriate for a music choice while writing my Enviro Issues final



I've never heard that particular album, but I have to at least say, EITS are an amazing post rock band


----------



## Martin_777

Grave Digger - Ballad Of A Hangman


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-The Trooper


----------



## Martin_777

At The Gates - Blinded By Fear


----------



## damigu

HughesJB4 said:


> I've never heard that particular album, but I have to at least say, EITS are an amazing post rock band



i don't know what "post rock" is, but i've been a fan of explosions in the sky for a while now, too. 
excellent music--really deep and introspective, without being overly brooding (for some reason, so many people automatically go to the brooding/depressed feeling when making soundscapes and it gets old).


speaking of soundscape type music that doesn't default to any standards, i'm now listening to: sigur ros


----------



## Nick

hate eternal - King of all Kings


----------



## Martin_777

Amon Amarth - Versus The World


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Decapitated-Invisible Control


----------



## Giamatti

Red Enemy - When Gold Turns To Lead

For all those guys into straight up Irish Metal, it's not common that anything of any use comes out of ireland... No ergs unfortunately... 

MySpace.com - Red Enemy Booking gigs for 2009 - IE - Metal / Progressive / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/redenemymetal


----------



## Harry

The Red Chord-Lay The Tarp


----------



## Martin_777

Once again: Scar Symmetry - Ghost Prototype I - Measurement Of Thought

Probably my favourite song at the moment.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

The Absence-Dead and Gone

I am now breathing fear deep into your soul!


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Spoils


----------



## progmetaldan

Machacek/Sipe/Garrison- Improvision


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero- Bury The Hatchet


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Fooled By The Serpent


----------



## Harry

The Fall Of Troy-The Hol[ ]y Tape


----------



## damigu

AC/DC - big balls


----------



## sixty

5-discs on random

Pigsty- Pigs are back
The Berzerker- Animosity
Rompeprop- Just a matter of splatter
Dodsferd- Cursing your will to live
Horna- Sanojesi Äärelle 

Car-

Torsofuck- Erotic Diarrhea Fantasy


----------



## Harry

Soilwork-The Bringer


----------



## Despised_0515

Haste the Day - The Minor Prophets

good shit, I swear


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Windows To The Soul


----------



## Martin_777

Dark Tranquillity - Monocromatic Stains


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-Medicine Wheel


----------



## COBHC

Outworld - Riders


----------



## Harry

Leprous-Close Your Heart


----------



## dissident

Portishead - Glory Box


----------



## Martin_777

Ihsahn - Called By The Fire


----------



## sentient6

Opeth - Bleak


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Absolution


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Fell Silent-Erase/Begin


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Moonshield


----------



## COBHC

Therion - Trul


----------



## Harry

Cult of Luna-The Great Migration


----------



## progmetaldan

Allan Holdsworth- All Night Wrong


----------



## Harry

Heaven's Cry-Wings


----------



## D-EJ915

Demon Hunter: My Heartstrings Come Undone


----------



## Harry

Heaven's Cry-A Higher Moral Ground


----------



## dream-thief

Dope - Falling Away


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Live On The Edge Of Forever


----------



## Harry

Nevermore - Final Product


----------



## plyta

Metallica - "...And Justice for All" album

What a fucking awesome album that is.
"One" is the song that made me take guitar in me hands in the first place


----------



## Martin_777

Death - Crystal Mountain

Off-topic:



plyta said:


> Metallica - "...And Justice for All" album
> 
> What a fucking awesome album that is.
> "One" is the song that made me take guitar in me hands in the first place



Same for me. Buying a pre-lawsuit ESP Explorer and playing One was like a dream come true.
Although the first Metallica song I was able to play from start to finish was Enter Sandman.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Textures-Laments of an Icarus


----------



## abysmalrites

Arghoslent - The Nubian Archer


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Sikth-Bland Street Bloom


----------



## Harry

gatesofcarnage said:


> Sikth-Bland Street Bloom





I feel inspired to listen to some SikTh too, so Part Of the Friction it shall be


----------



## vampiregenocide

Soilwork - Exile

I've never listened to them before, they're not bad


----------



## Harry

^I only just heard them for the first time about 12-13 days ago, awesome band


Revocation-Unattained


----------



## scottro202

Savage Messiah-Arch Enemy


----------



## Harry

Mogwai-Chrismas Steps

Post Rock FTW


----------



## Adam Of Angels

My computer about to explode


----------



## Harry

^


----------



## Azyiu

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Flogging The Horses


----------



## Anthony

Scar Symmetry- Carved in Stone


Haha, I see what everyone means about Pitch Black Progress now.


I fucking love Scar Symmetry.


----------



## Daemoniac

Dimmu Borgir - Unorthodox Manifesto


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Sirius


----------



## Daemoniac

Red Harvest - Last Call


----------



## Harry

Pelican-March To The Sea


----------



## Daemoniac

Sikth - Pussyfoot


----------



## Harry

^

Sikth-Part Of the Friction


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah i love that song  

Skinlab - So Far From The Truth


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Where Do We Fall?


----------



## wannabguitarist

Reflux-Above the Pyramid and the Eye


----------



## Daemoniac

Skrew - Burning In Water, Drowning In Flame


----------



## Misanthropy

Unearth-Cutman


----------



## Daemoniac

Synaesthesia - Andromedia


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Deliverance


----------



## Harry

Don Caballero-Rocco


----------



## Splitprsonality

The Faded Line - Lamb of God

Killadelphia on my iPod lol


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Moonshield


----------



## vampiregenocide

Daft Punk - Revolution 909


----------



## Martin_777

Arsis - Servants To The Night


----------



## CaptainD00M

Brain Fingerprinting - Blotted Science


----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Don't Believe The Hype


----------



## Daemoniac

16volt - Cables & Wires

NIN - Last


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield/Pat Metheny- I Can See Your House From Here


----------



## Apex1rg7x

In Flames-Move Through Me


----------



## Harry

Mogwai-My Father My King


----------



## TonalArchitect

Soilwork- _Sworn to a Great Divide_
Shawn Lane- _Powers of Ten_
Evanesence- "My Immortal"
Meshuggah- _I _
Meshuggah- _Nothing_


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Disceto


----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Welcome To The Terrordome


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Spondus

Mr T - Treat your Mother Right

But seriously I, Voyager - Nevermore


----------



## Azyiu

X-Japan - Endless Rain


----------



## Tiebreaker

Right now I am listening to 'Jesus is my friend' by Sonseed

just for fun of course

Otherwise I would probably be listening to my all-time favourite band 'Death' or 'Amoral'.
Or something else.

Metal of course, preferably technical.


----------



## MelonSnapple

I'm listening to Coheed and Cambria, Zappa, Fall of troy, and sonic youth right now.


----------



## Azyiu

ELP - Tarkus


----------



## MFB

MelonSnapple said:


> I'm listening to Coheed and Cambria







> Zappa






> Fall of Troy






> Sonic Youth


----------



## Azyiu

Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## MelonSnapple

MFB said:


>


I think we'll get along just fine


----------



## Harry

Hehe, I like Zappa, Fall Of Troy and Sonic Youth too, but need to hear more of Coheed.

Right now

Fredrik Thordendals Special Defects-In Reality All Is Void

Awesome song from an awesome album


----------



## progmetaldan

Shakti w/ John McLaughlin


----------



## Harry

Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects-Zeta 1 - Reticuli


----------



## Azyiu

Akira Yamaoka - Your Rain


----------



## eleven59

Unearth - The March
3 - Paint By Number
3 - Halflife
3 - Summercamp Nightmare
3 - Wake Pig


----------



## garthfluff

Tool - &#198;nema


----------



## Harry

SiKth-Part Of The Friction


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Kill the Idealist


----------



## slay

ancient - the cainian chronicles


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Information- Come On In


----------



## damigu

a perfect circle - blue


----------



## Harry

Between The Buried and Me - All Bodies


----------



## Martin_777

In Flames - Dead God In Me


----------



## Harry

^Woa, listening to Jester Race right now actually


----------



## Martin_777

^ Awesome! Killer album!

Evergrey - Broken Wings


----------



## COBHC

As I Lay Dying - Collision


----------



## Joel

HMM... 

Between The Buried And Me- Colors

I hadn't listened to thi band for a couple of months...
Litenin to it now and lovin it!


----------



## MFB

Devin Townsend - Ziltoid the Omniscient

Just tuned one of my guitars to open C so I can learn some of the album


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-Siberian Divide


----------



## tbird11

Listening - Meshuggah - Catch 33 (never gets old)

Watching - The new Nevermore DVD - 'the year of the voyager'


----------



## Harry

Explosions In The Sky-Snow and Lights.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Paths of Possession-Memory Burn


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Lord Hypnos


----------



## Michael

Bret Hart titantron.


----------



## abyss258

Ulver - Shadows of the Sun


----------



## JosX

Bleed The Fifth by Devine Heresy


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Autodidact-Between The Buried and Me


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tim Minchin - Drowned


----------



## Harry

Radiohead-The National Anthem


----------



## Xiphos68

Bloodline Severed- A Vision Revealed
As I lay Dying- An Ocean Between us


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquility - The Poison Well


----------



## Harry

Cynic-Nunc Fluens


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Cattle Decapitation-The Gardeners of Eden


----------



## damigu

that 1 guy - the moon is disgusting


----------



## killiansguitar

Karl Sanders - "The Elder God Shrine"


----------



## damigu

david sylvian & ryuichi sakamoto - world citizen (i won't be disappointed) (long)


----------



## COBHC

Tourniquet - Where moths and rust destroy


----------



## Despised_0515

Cannibal Corpse - Blowtorch Slaughter


----------



## Misanthropy

Roadrunner united-In the fire


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Atheist-Brains


----------



## kung_fu

Vernon Reid - The game is rigged


----------



## playstopause

Tool - 10 000 Days.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hurt - Rapture


----------



## Martin_777

Europe - Stormwind

  80ies Yeah!!!!


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Global Warming


----------



## Martin_777

Thin Lizzy - Emerald


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - My Nation


----------



## Harry

Kyuss-Phototropic


----------



## damigu

celldweller - the angel of io


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Unleashing the Bloodthirsty-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Martin_777

Six Feet Under - None Will Escape


----------



## Azyiu

OSI - Our Town


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Information- A Little Something


----------



## COBHC

Ensiferum - The New Dawn


----------



## Daemoniac

Velvet Acid Christ - Lysergia


----------



## Azyiu

X-Japan - &#32005; (Kunerai)


----------



## _detox

Minus the Bear- The Pig War

Just got into these guys, they're a fantastic breath of fresh air in my opinion.


----------



## MFB

_detox said:


> Minus the Bear- The Pig War
> 
> Just got into these guys, they're a fantastic breath of fresh air in my opinion.



+1

The shit they do is pretty crazy to learn


----------



## Harry

_detox said:


> Minus the Bear- The Pig War
> 
> Just got into these guys, they're a fantastic breath of fresh air in my opinion.



Amazing band, I need to get one of their albums soon.
Their stuff on their myspace page floored me.


----------



## Munky7Head

311 discography.


----------



## Harry

Esoteric-Quickening


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - For The Love Of God


----------



## Daemoniac

Fear Factory - Cyberwaste


----------



## Harry

Refused- New Noise


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Machacek- [sic]


----------



## Harry

Jeff Loomis -Zero Order Phase (the album)


----------



## progmetaldan

Machacek/Garrison/Sipe- Improvision


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - I Believe


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## Harry

Isis-So Did We


----------



## progmetaldan

Jonas Hellborg- Art Metal


----------



## Harry

^Ohhhh yeah!
I love that album.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Whitechapel-Somatically Incorrect


----------



## Harry

Isis-Syndic Calls


----------



## vampiregenocide

Soulfly - Unleash


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea- New Life


----------



## p0ke

MAMAY - Petlya 
A Russian metalcore/alternative metal band. With lyrics in russian


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Oroborus


----------



## TonalArchitect

Shawn Lane- _Powers of Ten_


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Ran Amber


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Bold As Love


----------



## Harry

Kyuss-Phototropic


----------



## TonalArchitect

Tool- _Undertow_


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-The Hawthorne Passage


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Tech Tones- VTT2


----------



## Harry

Cult Of Luna-Finland


----------



## troyguitar

I've been listening to Mercenary all weekend. 

Specifically "11 Dreams" and "The Hours That Remain"


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy-Nemesis


----------



## Chritar

ghostlimb


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Disceto


----------



## amonb

Bark Psychosis - A Street Scene


----------



## FortePenance

Cake - Comfort Eagle

"he is in the music business, he is calling you DOOOOOOOODDDDDD"


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-The Lodge


----------



## AeonSolus

Right now: TOOL - H

Car: Meshuggah 'n' Bulb mix


----------



## Azyiu

Mr.Big - Alive And Kickin'


----------



## progmetaldan

Jimmy Herring- Lifeboat


----------



## Harry

Cult Of Luna-Thirtyfour


----------



## PostOrganic

Carcass - Buried Dreams


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-My Acid Words


----------



## damigu

cassius - hi water


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Limbs


----------



## budda

GRAVE MAKER - (EUROPEAN TOUR 02/12 - 04/03) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin- Floating Point


----------



## Harry

Becoming the Archetype- Evil Unseen


----------



## progmetaldan

Derek Sherinian on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Song clips from the new album, especially 'Antarctica'


----------



## Harry

At The Gates-Suicide Nation


----------



## progmetaldan

Brett Garsed- Big Sky


----------



## Azyiu

Frederic Chopin - Polonaise A flat major op.53:Maestoso


----------



## playstopause

Tool / Lateralus


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Live From Oz


----------



## Harry

At The Gates-Need


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- Filles De Kilimanjaro


----------



## Daemoniac

Dir En Grey - Obscure


----------



## EliNoPants

in the car, i haven't taken out Darkest Hour's Deliver Us for probably 9 months now


----------



## Koshchei

Philip Glass - La Belle et la Bete overture
Emperor - IX Equilibrium
Jean Baudin - Solace
Lara St. John - Totentanz arrangement for violin
Chopin - Op. 25


----------



## vampiregenocide

Static-X - Light It Up


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Heir Apparent


----------



## Harry

Isis-From Sinking


----------



## damigu

led zep - when the levee breaks


----------



## Harry

Becoming the Archetype - Mountain Of Souls


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - Therein + Undo Control


----------



## Daemoniac

The Gazette - Filth In The Beauty


----------



## damigu

bread - the guitar man


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Art Of Life


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Lotus Feet


----------



## Martin_777

Blotted Science - Synaptic Plasticity


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Behold the Vastness and Sorrow
by Wolves in the Throne Room


----------



## Martin_777

Cradle Of Filth - The 13th Caesar


----------



## amonb

Muse - Absolution (whole CD)


----------



## damigu

cake - the guitar man

(i think i like their version better than the original by bread)


----------



## progmetaldan

Shadow Gallery- Room V


----------



## vampiregenocide

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Warped


----------



## COBHC

Mors Principium Est - Pure


----------



## Harry

Riverside-Reality Dream III


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - head down


----------



## TomAwesome

Oceansize - Effloresce

And then probably Frames after that. I've just been on a real Oceansize kick lately.


----------



## Harry

Jeff Loomis-Shouting Fire At a Funeral


----------



## damigu

KMFDM - dogma


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Sikth-Summer Rain


----------



## progmetaldan

Exivious- Waves Of Thought


----------



## Harry

Joe Satriani-House Full Of Bullets


----------



## keithchevarie

anything that whitechapel has put out


----------



## damigu

michael jackson - beat it


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Powerslave


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Divinity Within-Protest The Hero


----------



## gunshow86de

Dead Child - "Attack"

Probably my favorite metal release of last year, with Pelican's "City of Echoes" a close second. Sounds like a mix of Sabbath and Thrash, but still sounds very fresh and modern. The guitar work is really tasteful, albeit a little simple. The solos sound somewhat Kirk Hammetish, without all that annoying stuff that Kirk does (like drowning everything in wah pedal).

Here's the video for "Sweet Chariot"


----------



## progmetaldan

Cynic- Focus


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Mnemic-Meaningless

then 
Mr.Bungle-Quote,Unquote


----------



## Harry

Becoming The Archetype-Evil Unseen


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- In A Silent Way


----------



## Harry

Darkest Hour- Low


----------



## COBHC

Beyond the Embrace - Within


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Bury The Hatchet


----------



## COBHC

Imperanon - Stained


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## PostOrganic

Dissection - The Somberlain


----------



## Harry

Drive Like Jehu-Sinews


----------



## playstopause

Tool - Aenima


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-The Antique


----------



## damigu

circle of dust - self inflict


----------



## pitchblacksdood

right now atm i am listening to fingers like daggers-after the burial


----------



## COBHC

Disarmonia Mundi - Morgue of Centuries


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Timewave Zero


----------



## Wulf

The Foreshadowing - Days of Nothing


----------



## damigu

django reinhardt - minor swing


----------



## Harry

Becoming The Archtype=Ransom


----------



## Wulf

Origin - Antithesis


----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Temporary Analogues Of Paradise


----------



## Pamplemousse

Stand Ablaze - In Flames


----------



## Breakdown

A life Of Dying - Perfect Like Me (Unsigned LA band)


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Sleepwalk Capsules


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## Wulf

Rammstein - Rosenrot


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - My Melancholy Blues


----------



## Wulf

Belphegor - Pestapocalypse VI


----------



## Karl Hungus

Tom Waits - Big In Japan


----------



## COBHC

In Flames - Lord Hypnos


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jose Gonzalez - Heartbeats <3


----------



## kung_fu

The Mothers of Invention - call any vegetable


----------



## Wulf

Loreena McKennitt - An Ancient Muse


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Tornado of Souls


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Behold...The Arctopus-Canada


----------



## thebhef

equilibrium - sagas
gojira - terra incognita
buckethead - dragons of eden


----------



## damigu

circle of dust - yurasuka


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Bleak


----------



## Adriatic

J.s. Bach - concerto for 2 violins

(which im slowly learning at the moment on guitar, so intense playing one violins part with the other eeeeeh)


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Harvest


----------



## MatthewK

Sirenia - Meridian


----------



## Martin_777

Kreator - Warcurse


----------



## nespythe

Acid Bath- When the kite string pops


----------



## Harry

SikTh-Part of the Friction


----------



## caughtinamosh

Children of Bodom - Bodom Beach Terror, Needles 24/7, Hate Crew Deathtoll, Triple Corpse Hammerblow


----------



## Harry

Ozzy Osbourne-Crazy Train


----------



## Wulf

Circled By Hounds - Howl No Demon Louder


----------



## Benjo230

Hot Chocolate - You Sexy Thing...


----------



## COBHC

katatonia - july


----------



## Harry

Isis-Grinning Mouths


----------



## Pamplemousse

Incantation - Edge of Sanity


----------



## budda

FAILSAFE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Wulf

Lecherous Nocturne - The Age of Miracles Has Passed


----------



## Zepp88

COBHC said:


> katatonia - july



Congratulations for having good taste


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Dead God In Me


----------



## damigu

that 1 guy - birds


----------



## COBHC

Noumena - The End of the Century


----------



## Harry

Darkest Hour-Tranquil


----------



## damigu

rollins band - liar


----------



## CrashRG

filter - short bus.......i almost forgot how much i love this album, very kick ass IMO


----------



## Misanthropy

Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008


----------



## Martin_777

The Duskfall - The Wheel And The Blacklight


----------



## Randy

*Winds of Plague - The Impaler*


----------



## Martin_777

Six Feet Under - Killed in Your Sleep


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

Metal Ken said:


> At The Moment:
> Forbidden - Chalice Of Blood \m/
> 
> In my Car: Testament - Demonic
> currently groovin on some Psychotic Waltz & Spiral Architect too




NICE, Testament is awesome, I would like them to test 8 strings and go down to F#!


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Darkest Hour-Tranquil


----------



## Wulf

Forbidden is bad arse as well... Forbidden Evil and Twisted into Form were two very inspirational albums for me as a kid... 


I'm currently listening to: Heathen - Victims of Deception


----------



## Koshchei

Shitstorm - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Alien DNA

You suck - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Ocean Bed


----------



## Harry

Neurosis-Purify


----------



## Randy

*Unsun - Bring Me To Heaven*


----------



## gatesofcarnage

After The Burial-Ometh


----------



## damigu

weird al - white & nerdy


----------



## Auyard

The Living Doorway- Decrepit Birth


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - We Are The Nightmare


----------



## whisper

damigu said:


> weird al - white & nerdy



awesome

this week looks like 
Eddy Grant - The Very Best
Peter Gabriel - Hit (The Definitive Collection)


----------



## COBHC

Unearth - Endless


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Cannibal Corpse-Scalding Hail

The Human Abstract-Metanoia


----------



## Alien DNA

Death Angel - Seemingly Endless Time


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Winds of Plague-Angels of Debauchery


----------



## Joel

Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects... AMAZING ALBUM


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Meshuggah-Benzin


----------



## Martin_777

Tankard - Stay Thirsty


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Psycroptic-The Shifting Equilibrium


----------



## Martin_777

Volbeat - Guitar Gangsters And Cadillac Blood


----------



## Sebastian

Deftones - Change


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Soundproof


----------



## dissident

Noisia - Gutterpump. 

dutch drum and bass wins.


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Sightless Wisdom


----------



## TonalArchitect

Carcass- _Heartwork_


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Goliath


----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Time Is The Enemy


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-The Trooper


----------



## Arsis

Cynic- veil of maya


----------



## Harry

Guthrie Govan- Fives


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Protest the Hero-Godess Gagged


----------



## damigu

beastie boys - intergalactic


----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Time Is The Enemy


----------



## Harry

gatesofcarnage said:


> Protest the Hero-Godess Gagged



That song= 

Godspeed You! Black Emperor-Sleep


----------



## damigu

meshuggah - inside what's within behind

(i love that song title!)


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Nottingham Lace


----------



## COBHC

In Flames - Whoracle


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Morphogenesis


----------



## damigu

slayer - seasons in the abyss


----------



## BurialWithin

Sleepterror!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que baina mas arrecha no joda!!


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-Invalid Litter Dept.


----------



## progmetaldan

Brett Garsed- Big Sky


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Gimme a D- Parkway Drive.


----------



## Harry

Explosions In The Sky- A Song For Our Fathers


----------



## damigu

mr. oizo - flat beat


----------



## Xaios

King's X - The Difference


----------



## damigu

clint mansell - death is the road to awe


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wretched Carnal Ornements -Aborted


----------



## tian

Another Sinking Ship - SikTh


----------



## COBHC

Dark Age - The Silent Republic


----------



## Benjo230

Eve Of Seduction - Symphony X


----------



## Harry

Colosseum II- Desperado


----------



## Anthony

Juno Reactor- Mona Lisa Overdrive


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - No One


----------



## Harry

Ihsahn-Misanthrope


----------



## johnnygenocide

Nevermore - The Sound Of Silence.


----------



## darbdavys

Nevermore - Final Product


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Progressive Entrapment


----------



## progmetaldan

Allan Holdsworth- All Night Wrong


----------



## reptillion

Death-The Philosopher


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Powerslave


----------



## Martin_777

Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden- Aces High


----------



## Martin_777

Obituary - Bloodshot


----------



## Harry

Cacophony-Concerto


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

In Flames- My Sweet Shadow


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Soundproof


----------



## COBHC

Amon Amarth - Free Will Sacrifice


----------



## Harry

Heaven's Cry-A Higher Moral Ground


----------



## COBHC

Unearth - So It Goes


----------



## Harry

Octopus-Bipolar


----------



## Wi77iam

I Wanna Get High - Cypress Hill

edit.. 200 posts hoorah


----------



## damigu

bloodsimple - what if i lost it


----------



## progmetaldan

OHM- Amino Acid Flashback


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Reborn


----------



## COBHC

time to celebrate the intrepid notification email with some

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## Harry

progmetaldan said:


> OHM- Amino Acid Flashback




Bought it 3 years ago, still love it.


----------



## progmetaldan

tis a good un... It took a while to grow on me, but now I absolutely love it! 

NP: Tommy Emmanuel- Only


----------



## damigu

meshuggah

that's probably all i'm going to listen to between now and their show here in chicago on feb 15th!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine overdose

fucking belter of a song, with guitar courtest of our own 7 Dying Trees!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Born Of Osiris - Empires Erased 

Just got The New Reign and it's sounding pretty shweet!


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction


----------



## Harry

Savatage-Now What You See


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Full Discography


----------



## Harry

Devin Townsend-Night


----------



## Martin_777

Cannibal Corpse - Make Them Suffer


----------



## damigu

meshuggah, meshuggah, meshuggah!

1 week and 1 day and 4 and three quarter hours to go until the show. i'm getting pumped!


----------



## Martin_777

All That Remains - Two Weeks


----------



## Harry

Terminal Function-Spawn


----------



## TonalArchitect

Emperor- _Prometheus: The Discipline of Fire & Demise_


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Bland Street Bloom


----------



## progmetaldan

Canvas Solaris- The Atomized Dream


----------



## Alien DNA

Unearth - the march


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- Kind Of Blue


----------



## damigu

the mars volta - televators


----------



## Harry

Wolves In The Throne Room-I Will Lay Down My Bones Among The Rocks And Stones


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Depopulate
by Abhorrent


----------



## Harry

Unearth-My Will Be Done


----------



## progmetaldan

Canvas Solaris- The Atomized Dream


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Ghost Host


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Beyond This Life (with improv jam live version)


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-The Lodge


----------



## COBHC

Imperanon - Hollow Man


----------



## FortePenance

Norwegian Wood (The Bird has Flown) - The Beatles

SO GOOOOOOOD


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm listening to Jeff Loomis' Zero Order Phase all the way through. Currently, I'm on the third track, and I'm digging it so far.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Currently listening to Holographic Universe, then I shall take a random stab at a pile of CD's....

*rumage*

Pantera!


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Scale the Summit-Penguins in Flight


----------



## Misanthropy

Lamb Of God - Grace


----------



## progmetaldan

Aghora- Formless


----------



## Harry

Sika Redem-Euglena


----------



## Variant

Switchblade Symphony - The Three Calamities


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Lord Hypnos


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Maddening Disdain


----------



## progmetaldan

Brett Garsed- Big Sky


----------



## TonalArchitect

Demons & Wizards- _Demons & Wizards_, but particularly "Blood on my Hands."


----------



## Sroth Saraiel

Mom sleeping.... lol

and... Abigail Williams


----------



## COBHC

TonalArchitect said:


> Demons & Wizards- _Demons & Wizards_, but particularly "Blood on my Hands."


 

Great song

also love to listen to Demons and Wizards - Gallows Pole


----------



## Variant

Yves Carbonne - Cloudy Day


----------



## NJORD

Apocalyptica "When Worlds Collide"


----------



## ShadyDavey

Steve Vai - The Ultra Zone (don't ask).


----------



## Harry

The Fall of Troy-Tom Waits


----------



## progmetaldan

Outworld- Outworld


----------



## COBHC

Noumena - Prey of the Tempter


----------



## Harry

Cynic-The Space For This


----------



## progmetaldan

Dominici- A Trilogy Pt 2


----------



## Azyiu

ShadyDavey said:


> Steve Vai - The Ultra Zone (don't ask).



What's wrong with that song? It is a cool song! 

Richie Kotzen - The Way Forward


----------



## Xanithon

Meshuggah - obZen



HughesJB4 said:


> Cynic-The Space For This


YEAAAAAHHH!


----------



## TomAwesome

Xanithon said:


> Meshuggah - obZen



That sounds good right now. I'll have to give that one a spin myself.


----------



## Harry

Black Sabbath-War Pigs


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Twilightning - Fever Pitch


----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Serious Young Insects


----------



## COBHC

Cynic - Veil of Maya


----------



## Alien DNA

Morbid Angel - Sworn To Black


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

The Mark Has Been Made
by NIN


----------



## Alien DNA

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Selkies

Echoes

The Eyes Of A Traitor


----------



## COBHC

Beyond The Embrace - Absent


----------



## Harry

The Fall Of Troy-The Dark Trail


----------



## plyta

Finished listening whole Tandjent No One Will Hear Us album and now listening tracks from Iechine Soldier vs Child album. Good stuff.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Death-Story To Tell


----------



## vampiregenocide

Soulfly - Fall Of The Sycophants


----------



## Martin_777

Dream Theater - The Root Of All Evil


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Lie


----------



## Harry

Cult Of Luna-Dim


----------



## vampiregenocide

Divine Heresy - Rise of the Scorned


----------



## mikecallaway

Fell Silent - The Hidden Words 

If you havent heard these guys yet check them out!


----------



## SteveDendura

This is what I'm listening to right now.

SWITCHBLADE - 3 NEW TRACKS UP NOW! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- Three Minute Warning


----------



## Harry

Animal Collective-My Girls


----------



## progmetaldan

Herbie Hancock- Speak Like A Child


----------



## Daemoniac

Korn - Let's Do This Now


----------



## COBHC

Arch Enemy - Last Enemy


----------



## Daemoniac

Korn - It's On


----------



## Jacque

Rob Dougan - I'm not driving anymore


----------



## Daemoniac

Limp Bizkit - It'll Be OK


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mammal - Smash The Pinata


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Evil In You


----------



## phantom911

Soilwork's Sworn to a Great Divide album, good shit


----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin- Floating Point

Gearing up to see McLaughlin/Corea/McBride/Garrett/Blade tonight!


----------



## Alien DNA

Deicide - Once Upon The Cross


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Tornado Of Souls


----------



## ShadyDavey

Jeff Loomis - Zero Order Phase
Fredrik Thorendal's Special Defects - Sol Niger Within


----------



## Daemoniac

Einsturzende Neubauten - Halber Mensch


----------



## Wi77iam

Without A Fight - (216)


----------



## ShadyDavey

Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes \o/


----------



## gatesofcarnage

An Endless Sporadic-Impulse


----------



## COBHC

Noumena - Prey of the Tempter


----------



## Harry

Don Caballero-Rocco


----------



## jaxadam

According to iTunes, I'm listening to DJ Tiesto - Adagio for Strings.


----------



## Harry

Don Caballero-Well Built Road


----------



## TomAwesome

The Protomen


----------



## Variant




----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Bird of Ill Omen


----------



## Harry

Variant said:


>


----------



## Daemoniac

Mushroomhead - Becoming Cold


----------



## damigu

circle of dust - self inflict


----------



## playstopause

Tool - Undertow.


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- V


----------



## budda

lamb of god - wrath

www.myspace.com/lambofgod

my jaw keeps hitting the floor, i love it


----------



## distressed_romeo

Today, lots of Pink Floyd and Billy Cobham (Tommy Bolin RIP).


----------



## caughtinamosh

Porcupine Tree - they give Dream Theater a run for their money, in my opinion. Maybe even Opeth .


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Overthrown


----------



## yellowv

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## damigu

return to forever - beyond the seventh galaxy


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Marathon


----------



## damigu

orbital - halcyon & on & on


----------



## Azyiu

Anthrax - Madhouse


----------



## Harry

The Red Chord-Clients


----------



## TonalArchitect

Michael Angelo Batio- _Planet Gemini_, _No Boundaries_, and his two songs from _Hands Without Shadows_.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Some AxeFx patches (holy shitfuck) and some oldschool Sisters of Mercy.


----------



## Rabsa

Now I'm listening Sentenced's Buried Alive. RIP Miika Tenkula.


----------



## Martin_777

Volbeat - Sad Man's Tongue


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Askepios


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Andy McKee-Tight Trite Night


----------



## ShadyDavey

Can't sleep so its Opeth - Watershed.


----------



## progmetaldan

Scofield/Metheny- I Can See Your House From Here


----------



## COBHC

Communic - Payment of Existance


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Machacek (w/Garrison & Sipe)- Improvision


----------



## Justin Bailey

Listening to the new Mastodon album Crack the Skye, and it is a dominator!


----------



## Decipher

The Lonely Island-Incredibad

Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Racer X - Second Heat!


----------



## Harry

Mogwai-Kappa


----------



## Zepp88

ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man


----------



## Harry

Cynic-Integral Birth


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## Harry

Primus-Harold Of The Rocks


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Maddening Disdain


----------



## Harry

Drive Like Jehu-Human Interest


----------



## damigu

aphex twin - windowlicker


----------



## Harry

Pyramid Theorem- A Town In Ruins


----------



## Luuk

Mastodon - Oblivion
Mastodon - Divinations
Mastodon - Quintessence
Mastodon - The Czar
Mastodon - Ghost Of Karelia
Mastodon - Crack The Skye


----------



## Martin_777

Pain - Have a Drink on Me.


----------



## darbdavys

Nevermore - Next In Line


----------



## damigu

AC/DC - have a drink on me

(inspired by what martin777 was listening to  )


----------



## TonalArchitect

Emperor- _In the Nightside Eclipse_


----------



## Martin_777

Tankard - We Still Drink The Old Ways


----------



## vampiregenocide

Luuk said:


> Mastodon - Oblivion
> Mastodon - Divinations
> Mastodon - Quintessence
> Mastodon - The Czar
> Mastodon - Ghost Of Karelia
> Mastodon - Crack The Skye





Soulfly - Tribe


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Marathon


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - Out of Nothing


----------



## TonalArchitect

Stream of Passion- _Embrace the Storm_


----------



## Harry

Primus-Harold Of The Rocks


----------



## HaGGuS

Gwar.. The horror of Yig.


----------



## budda

FAILSAFE - NEW SONG UP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

some quality UK punk


----------



## damigu

extol - 26 miles to marathon


----------



## Harry

Hella-Brown Metal


----------



## Daemoniac

American Head Charge - Loyalty


----------



## CatPancakes

Dying Fetus-
Rape your mother and kill your dog


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Vacuity


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Hell's Kitchen


----------



## Doomcreeper

A Lost Forgotten Sad Spirit - Burzum


----------



## COBHC

Raintime - The Experiment


----------



## Martin_777

Zero Hour - Face The Fear


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Trial Of Tears


----------



## Martin_777

Pestilence - Devouring Frenzy


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Parkway Drive- Gimme a D


----------



## Excalibur

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Parkway Drive- Gimme a D


I miss you on UG, ***_******.
On topic, Pain of Salvation - Nightmist.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Excalibur said:


> I miss you on UG, ***_******.
> On topic, Pain of Salvation - Nightmist.


You're a UGer? I demand to know who!


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Anima


----------



## ShadyDavey

Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a Madman


----------



## Harry

Chris Brooks-Inner Light


----------



## Excalibur

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> You're a UGer? I demand to know who!


Haha, I will never reveal my secret identity


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Excalibur said:


> Haha, I will never reveal my secret identity


PM me


----------



## Groff

Poisonblack - Lust Stained Despair


----------



## COBHC

Noumena - Here We Lie


----------



## Harry

Refused-Protest Song '68


----------



## fire engine

In This Moment - Prayers


----------



## damigu

type o negative - creepy green light


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Anima


----------



## RedMorfine

Fredrik Thordendal Special Defects-Special Defects


----------



## Daemoniac

Acumen Nation - Elective Surgical Strike


----------



## Brendan G

Theory in Practice - Colonizing the Sun


----------



## Daemoniac

Ha! I got the "eleven thousand, one hundred and eleventh" post  (11,111)


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Reborn


----------



## HaGGuS

B-52,s 6060842.


----------



## HaGGuS

Infectious grooves.
Savor the flavor.


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Marathon


----------



## plyta

some Charlie Hunter grooves


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Skynet-The Acacia Strain


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Dragonforce- Last Journey Home


----------



## progmetaldan

Cynic- Traced In Air


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Drought


----------



## tian

Katatonia - Increase


----------



## Bobby

Tommy the cat by Primus from Suck on this


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Sirius


----------



## COBHC

KSE - Daylight Dies


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Disceto


----------



## abstract reason

Born of Osiris-brace legs
Veil of maya-we bow it's in aura
After the burial-The berzeker
With passion-Pale horse's ride
Beneath the massacre-No future
Abstract Reason-Embrouilles et conflicts
Conducting from the grave-Eternally guted
The faceless-Leica
As winter burns white-I speak from a tragedy
All shall perish-Eradication

And many more...just brutal stuff!!!

Enjoy guys


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - burn


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Ran Amber


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Moonbabies


----------



## SamSam

Ulver - The Marriage of Heaven and Hell. Love it!


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Last Day Of Winter


----------



## Daemoniac

Unloco - Bruises


----------



## COBHC

epicurean - the burden of eternity


----------



## Harry

Metallica-Orion


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Minus The Herd-Ion Dissonance-Whole Cd


----------



## caughtinamosh

My mother telling me off .


----------



## Harry

Cynic-The Space For This


----------



## COBHC

Dark the SUns - Angel Soul


----------



## Wi77iam

Wrath - Lamb of God (whole fucking album)


----------



## progmetaldan

Spiral Architect- A Sceptic's Universe 

One of my all time favourites!


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Hessian Peel


----------



## ShadyDavey

Jan Cryka - Spirit
Vangellis - Bladerunner Soundtrack


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Limbs


----------



## ShadyDavey

Danny Elfman - Hellboy II Soundtrack
Emperor - Equilibrium IX


----------



## ArtDecade

Listening to Within Temptation's Dark Symphony DVD.


----------



## Anthony

The Cure- One Hundred Years


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - Exposure


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Marathon


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - Bleeding Strings


----------



## Zepp88

Killing Joke - Eighties


----------



## Thatch

The Red Shore - The Architects of Repulsion


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## damigu

pantera - suicide note pt.2


----------



## tian

Ziltoid/Devy - Color your World


----------



## COBHC

36 Crazyfists - Waterhaul


----------



## Harry

Shawn Lane-Get You Back


----------



## progmetaldan

Suspyre- Siren


----------



## WhiteShadow

Weedeater - "Bull"


----------



## progmetaldan

Aphelion- Franticode


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Goliath


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Swamphell


----------



## playstopause

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

You - The Other Side


----------



## Scar Symmetry

in alphabetical order 'coz I'm OCD like that:

Bloodbath
Meshuggah
Opeth
Obscura
Symphony X

these 5 bands together collectively kick nearly as much ass as Chuck Norris.


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X certainly do, in fact this morning I've been listening to:

Symphony X- The Odyssey


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Graveland


----------



## COBHC

Keep of Kalessin - Ascendant


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Reborn


----------



## damigu

they might be giants - instanbul (not constantinople)


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Face To Face


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Seeds of Rebellion


----------



## Brutalnet

Lunarsea - Route Code Selector. Godly shredder. Prog metal without being screechy. Godly. And they're Guidos too!


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Disappear


----------



## COBHC

Brutalnet said:


> Lunarsea - Route Code Selector. Godly shredder. Prog metal without being screechy. Godly. And they're Guidos too!


 

last few days ive been addicted to their 08 release

not 1 bad song on that cd , its amazing


----------



## Xiphos68

Alethian - Dying Vine
Becoming the Archetype- Dichometry
Bloodline Severed- A Vision Revealed


----------



## damigu

beenie man - girls dem sugar

(i almost forgot how much i enjoy dancehall until i just re-discovered all my dancehall stuff today!)


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Lie


----------



## damigu

chris isaac - wicked games


----------



## ArtDecade

Nightwish - Only


----------



## cddragon

Periphery - Light (with vocals)
Jeff Loomis - Cashmere Shiv
Nevermore - Enemies of Reality


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment- When The Water Breaks


----------



## ross25

Meshuggah
Sikth 

bands im listening to most jst now


----------



## Harry

Drive Like Jehu-Sinews


----------



## progmetaldan

An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess 

Beautiful album!


----------



## Anthony

Linkin Park - Enth E Nd


----------



## Harry

progmetaldan said:


> An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess
> 
> Beautiful album!



Love that album too, amazing playing


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny- One Quiet Night


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Soothsayer (Dedicated to Aunt Suzie).


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Dust And Guilt


----------



## Harry

Cynic-The Space For This


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - RV


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-All Bodies


----------



## ShadyDavey

Matrix Soundtrack and some assorted Classical stuff on ze Radio.


----------



## Lakeflower

Lamb of God-Wrath


----------



## progmetaldan

Cynic- Traced In Air


----------



## ArtDecade

Testament - Formation of Damnation


----------



## damigu

bloodsimple - what if i lost it


----------



## Harry

All Shall Perish-Until The End


----------



## caughtinamosh

Porcupine Tree - Cure For Optimism (what a fucking cheery song title, eh?)


----------



## Harry

Mihai Edrisch- Esp&#233;rer


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

How Rude She Was- Towers of London


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Hangar 18


----------



## WhiteShadow

Lamb Of God - "Fake Messiah"

Lamb Of God - "Broken Hands"

Lamb Of God - "Reclamation" (LOVE LOVE LOVE the acoustic intro in this song)


This Wrath album is growing on me more and more everyday.


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Lie


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

textures - awake


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater- Pull Me Under


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - House Of The Bullets


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Soundproof


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Veil of Illusions


----------



## progmetaldan

Guthrie Govan- Erotic Cakes


----------



## caughtinamosh

Meshuggah - Pravus


----------



## Koshchei

Yngwie Malmsteen: Concerto Suite


----------



## phaeded0ut

Azam Ali - Elysium For the Brave


----------



## progmetaldan

Blotted Science- The Machinations Of Dementia


----------



## Harry

Listening to the stuff on Stitch's band myspace page


----------



## damigu

blues saraceno - bong squad


----------



## Harry

Cynic-Integral Birth


----------



## abysmalrites

Carcass - Pedigree Butchery


----------



## RiffRaff

Andy Timmons - Falling Down


----------



## Wi77iam

Ten Fingers - (216)


----------



## Misanthropy

All That Remains - Chiron


----------



## damigu

bloodsimple - straighthate


----------



## Koshchei

Finlandia - Jean Sibelius


----------



## progmetaldan

Gordian Knot- Emergent


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-The Wolf is Loose


----------



## COBHC

Scale the Summit - Carving Desert Cayons


----------



## kmanick

"Home" Sevendust
this shit is a blast to jam to on my 7's thru my 6505+ 
it's so simplistic, yet it sounds great.


----------



## Harry

Pantera-Hollow


----------



## Despised_0515

Terrorhorse - The Gate


----------



## Harry

Paul Gilbert-Marine Layer


----------



## COBHC

Lunarsea - Ashen


----------



## progmetaldan

Collins/Wardingham Project- Interactive


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy-Enter The Machine


----------



## damigu

patsy cline - crazy


----------



## caughtinamosh

Rush - Retrospective I, Closer to the Heart


----------



## damigu

patsy cline - i fall to pieces


----------



## ShadyDavey

Judas Preist - Painkiller


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - Damage done , full cd


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - see what it's about


----------



## Harry

Upsilon Acrux- Modulation 1


----------



## TomAwesome

The Protomen


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - rap tight


----------



## Harry

Planet X-Kingdom of Dreams


----------



## damigu

the faceless - pestilence


----------



## Groff




----------



## Martin_777

Threshold - Slipstream


----------



## ShadyDavey

Lots of Bach.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lamb of God - Set To Fail


----------



## Koshchei

Siberia - Marty Friedman


----------



## Martin_777

Hypocrisy - A Coming Race


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper

Fucking tune it is as well


----------



## caughtinamosh

Toxic Garbage Island by Gojira .


----------



## Harry

Shawn Lane-Paris


----------



## ShadyDavey

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
Meshuggah - Obzen


----------



## SamSam

Tracedawn - Test of Faith

checkin out the wacken lineup


----------



## Luuk

...Och Stjärnans Namn Var Malört

Dante's Wild Inferno..

You should get the point.. Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects


----------



## COBHC

Raintime - The Experiment


----------



## Groff

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper
> 
> Fucking tune it is as well





Listening to the album right now!


----------



## Harry

Becoming the Archtype-End Of Age


----------



## poopyalligator

buried in oblivion by into eternity


----------



## COBHC

Blinded Colony - Once Bitten , Twice Shy


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Part Of The Friction


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Freak Show Excess


----------



## ArtDecade

Enslaved - Større enn Tid - Tyngre enn Natt


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Pull Me Under


----------



## Zepp88

Sisters Of Mercy - Flood II


----------



## lacrimm

chimpspanner
an endless sporadic
a perfect circle
lacrimm
and of course meshuggah

CHECK OUT LACRIMM
myspace.com/lacrimm
heavy, melodic and progressive


----------



## damigu

megadeth - hangar 18


----------



## Harry

Sikth-Part Of The Friction


----------



## damigu

john pizzarelli - i got rhythm


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Universe


----------



## Harry

All Shall Perish-Until The End


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Century of Excellence
by East of the Wall


Brilliant!


----------



## demolisher

Ankala-Rhythms from the outer core


----------



## COBHC

Elvenking - Poison Tears


----------



## damigu

jeff loomis - shouting fire at a funeral


----------



## Azyiu

Gustav Holst - Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity


----------



## Gregk

Bloodbath - Wretched Human Mirror


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - The Mighty Turtle Head


----------



## COBHC

Lunarsea - Found Me Cryogenized


----------



## thebhef

Sanctity - Billy Seals


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy-Hybrids of Steel


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Skolnick Trio- Transformation


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-Alaska


----------



## ShadyDavey

Shawn Lane - new audio tracks on youtube \o/


----------



## omgmjgg

Dissipate

DISSIPATE(New tracks up!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Harry

Explosions In The Sky-Day 4


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Face First


----------



## Harry

Spastic Ink-Read Me


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

August Burns Red- Barbarian


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Bleak


----------



## COBHC

Kris Norris - Remaining Foolish


----------



## ShadyDavey

UFO - Lights Out


----------



## distressed_romeo

To-mera: 'Delusions'


----------



## ShadyDavey

Thin Lizzy - Still Dangerous


----------



## ArtDecade

Samael - Reign of Light


----------



## COBHC

Obscura - Orbital Elements


----------



## Harry

Zero Hour-I am Here


----------



## ShadyDavey

Even more Shawn Lane tracks uploaded to YouTube by the inimitable WJ


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - Isolation Years


----------



## Wi77iam

Psycroptic - Slaves of Nil


----------



## damigu

kataklysm - prevail


----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Selvaganesh/Kumar- Kali's Son


----------



## Harry

Canvas Solaris-The Unknowable And Defeating Glow


----------



## damigu

supreme beings of leisure - ghetto


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - The Dividing Line


----------



## Panterica

Walk the Path of Sorrow - Satyricon
1st album, fucking rocked! \m/


----------



## Harry

What's He Building In There-Windmills


----------



## technomancer

Holy Diver - Dio 
The Last In Line - Dio


----------



## ArtDecade

Iced Earth - Iced Earth


----------



## Harry

LoG-Grace


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Quantum


----------



## Azyiu

Dave Brubeck - For All We Know


----------



## Harry

Sylosis-Swallow The World


----------



## RationalEntropy

At the Gates - Unto Others


----------



## WhiteShadow

Lamb Of God - "Black Label"


HEAVY fucking song.


----------



## damigu

rammstein - benzin


----------



## Harry

Rush- YYZ


----------



## a7stringkilla

Decapitated "Day 69" is the best metal song EVER!!!!!
Ours "Distorted Lullabies" is a masterpiece. in my opinion, Jimmy Gnecco is the best rock singer/songwriter around right now. give em a listen.
And Jeff Fuckin Loomis "Z.P.O." Good lord!!!!


----------



## darren

At this very moment, i'm listening to the woodpeckers forage through the giant oak trees in the park next to my house.


----------



## RationalEntropy

Evergrey - Visions


----------



## damigu

zao - ravage ritual


----------



## a7stringkilla

oh yeah a shitload of country. song writing is so freakin smooth.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mudvayne - Dig (Everything and Nothing remix)


----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Lane/Baker- Abstract Logic


----------



## damigu

death list - before you die


----------



## Harry

Shub Niggurath-Cabine 67


----------



## TomAwesome

Ihsahn - angL


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Uriah Heep -- Demons & Wizards


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Bloodmeat


----------



## progmetaldan

Allan Holdsworth- The Sixteen Men Of Tain


----------



## cgrady

isis - wavering radiant


----------



## Harry

Cult of Luna-Dim


----------



## drshock

earthsblood- god forbid 


(the whole album)


----------



## progmetaldan

Canvas Solaris- The Atomized Dream


----------



## Harry

Cynic-For Those Who Know


----------



## RedMorfine

George Michael-Faith

Too bad he doesn't tour anymore.Probably the first singer I ever heard.My Mother loves his music.Now she is hooked on Michael Buble.She went to his concert and got kissed by Bubbles.
HELL YEAH!!

Jaco pastorius-Used to be a Cha Cha cha


----------



## damigu

fudge tunnel - grey


----------



## Harry

Jason Becker-Air


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Images And Words


----------



## Harry

Obscura-Cosmogenesis


----------



## ShadyDavey

HughesJB4 said:


> Jason Becker-Air




UNCANNY!!



(Me too)


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Son Et Lumiere


----------



## caughtinamosh

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name

Fuck, this is the song to end all songs \m/.


----------



## Triple-J

The Misfits and Samhain boxsets, I got them ages ago but have only just got around to giving them a spin and I love them!


----------



## omgmjgg

We Are The Romans (new ep online now!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## damigu

aphex twin - kesson dalef


----------



## Harry

Hella-Brown Metal


----------



## liamh

damigu said:


> aphex twin - kesson dalef



Oh, an aphex twin fan, cool..
He was brought up very close to my dad


----------



## damigu

liamh said:


> Oh, an aphex twin fan, cool..
> He was brought up very close to my dad



been a huge fan since the early-mid 90's. the man is friggin' brilliant.


----------



## Harry

Jeff Loomis-Jato Unit


----------



## ShadyDavey

Devin Townsend - Ziltoid !!


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Lucretia


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Awake


----------



## Harry

Atheist-Water


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Secret Prayer


----------



## Harry

Baroness-Red Sky


----------



## ShadyDavey

Dream Theater - Score.


----------



## Harry

5ive-Shark Dreams


----------



## technomancer

Faith No More - The Real Thing


----------



## Fionn

Hollow Crown by The Architecs!


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - Torn


----------



## ShadyDavey

Nile - Ithyphallic

Whitesnake - 1987


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Systematic Chaos


----------



## COBHC

Lunarsea - Metamorphine


----------



## damigu

air - electronic performers


----------



## Harry

Paradox-Electrify


----------



## Azyiu

John Petrucci - Curve


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Burden


----------



## poopyalligator

Cinders fall the wreckoning


----------



## Variant




----------



## Harry

Mammoth-Black Tide


----------



## damigu

rotting christ - (various live performances on youtube)

i love their studio albums but they kind of suck live


----------



## Harry

Becoming the Archetype- Mountain of Souls


----------



## Konfyouzd

1. Opeth
2. Nevermore
3. Meshuggah
4. Necrophagist
5. Decapitated
6. Dream Theater
7. Mattias IA Eklundh
8. Stanley Jordan
9. Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
10. Jaco Pastorius

(In no particular rank)


----------



## Harry

SikTh-Part Of the Friction
This song must be one of the more beautiful songs I've heard


----------



## ShadyDavey

Variant said:


>



Thats....uncanny.....01011001 at the moment.


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-One Armed Scissor


----------



## ShadyDavey

Devin Townsend - Synchestra


----------



## damigu

megadeth - angry again


----------



## Groff

Sanctuary - Future Tense


----------



## progmetaldan

Kiko Loureiro- Universo Inverso


----------



## vampiregenocide

Zico Chain - Brain


----------



## RedMorfine

S.M.V-Thunder


----------



## Harry

Wes Montgomery-Fallout


----------



## Alien DNA

Forest Gump soundtrack!!!


----------



## Harry

Wes Montgomery-I wish I Knew


----------



## ArtDecade

Motörhead* -* Ace of Spades


----------



## Harry

Ornette Coleman-Peace


----------



## Nick

severed saviour


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Burden


----------



## ArtDecade

Hawkwind - Space


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mastodon - The Czar


----------



## damigu

opeth - hex omega


----------



## Harry

Mekong Delta-Them


----------



## damigu

opeth - porcelain heart


----------



## Harry

Octopus-Catarsi


----------



## GorillaSalsa

Piglet - Little Bubble, Where Are You Going?


----------



## progmetaldan

Opeth- Ghost Reveries


----------



## Harry

Ohm-Fun House


----------



## ArtDecade

Motorhead - No Class


----------



## liamh

Such a good song man, fuck!


----------



## Harry

Wes Montgomery-My Heart Stood Still


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Serious Young Insects


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Nottingham Lace


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Veil of Maya-It's Torn Away


----------



## Konfyouzd

ok... just heard of Aeon today... WHOA... where the fuck have they been all my life???



HughesJB4 said:


> Buckethead-Nottingham Lace



u sir, are awesome...


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Moonshield


----------



## Anthony

GIRUGAMESHGIRUGAMESH


----------



## progmetaldan

Alex Skolnick Trio- Goodbye To Romance


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Hollow Years


----------



## COBHC

Noumena - Prey of the Tempter


----------



## Harry

Mono-Are You There?


----------



## ArtDecade

Megadeth - Mechanix


----------



## Konfyouzd

you guys listen to some good music...


----------



## El Caco

Everything I own, I acquired some vintage Hi-Fi gear recently and have rediscovered my love of music. Now I want to get a good vinyl spinner and buy a bulk lot of old LP's.


----------



## Konfyouzd

s7eve said:


> Everything I own, I acquired some vintage Hi-Fi gear recently and have rediscovered my love of music. Now I want to get a good vinyl spinner and buy a bulk lot of old LP's.



good call... i'm a little more new school i guess but i generally dock the ipod and just let it play on random all day.


----------



## damigu

theatre of tragedy - black as he painteth


----------



## El Caco

Konfyouzd said:


> good call... i'm a little more new school i guess but i generally dock the ipod and just let it play on random all day.



I was and up until a few weeks ago I found I just wasn't enjoying listening to music as much as I did when I was a teen. A random bargain purchase of some vintage speakers started me looking for more bargain buys of Hi-Fi gear and that evolved into a new interest in Hi-Fi and vintage Hi-Fi. 

The result has been that I am now really disappointed with what the Digital music age has done to music, specifically CD's and digital downloads. The masses a being delivered crap not music both in gear and content. I grew up listening to good music on good equipment and I had almost forgotten how good it was back then and I can not believe we traded that for convenience. The 70's gear I have at the moment is at the low end of Mid-Fi and it is so much better then the shit that is being sold today.

At the moment I am mainly listening to Lossless rips of my CD's but in comparing one of my albums on CD to the LP version I own I have realised that I wish to go back to vinyl, in the future I hope to be listening to Vinyl for the ultimate listening experience through a better Hi-Fi set up and limiting myself to only high quality Vinyl rips and high definition downloads for those times I need convenience. This has also made me realise that the best way for the labels to combat music sharing right now would be for them to educate people how good music can sound and make more well produced Hi-definition music available. The problem with vinyl other then the obvious loss of convenience is that most people have only heard low end turntables and they sound like shit, to really be able to experience what vinyl can offer you need to either spend a lot of money or spend a decent amount of money and know how to set up a turntable properly but it is worth it.

Once I am not so busy and I have my Vinyl spinner I will be posting a thread of my analogue adventures as well as the long overdue threads of my other recent adventures/purchases. I think that they will be pretty epic threads, look out for them.


----------



## Konfyouzd

it's a shame i'm probably not old enough to appreciate what you're saying just yet but i'll definitely keep an eye out for those threads


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Timewave Zero


----------



## jymellis

(216)


----------



## DemiseJosh

YOU SHOULD DEFINATLY CHECK OUT:

DEMISE OF ALL REASON

KING CONQUER

THEY ARE BOTH SOOOOOOOO GOOD DEFINATLY GIVE THEM A LISTEN FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Misanthropy

Darkest Hour - Demon(s)


----------



## Konfyouzd

sabbath - heaven and hell


----------



## Harry

Misanthropy said:


> Darkest Hour - Demon(s)



That song and that album is great


----------



## progmetaldan

Circus Maximus- The 1st Chapter

Great album, definately a Symphony X vibe going on, which is always cool, and the chorus to the opening track 'Sin' is so catchy! I think it'll be stuck in my head all day...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Mastodon- Hearts Alive


----------



## Harry

Ohm-Circus of Sound


----------



## victor5464

new Conducting from the Grave album, When Legends Become Dust

every second of it makes my ears orgasm


----------



## Harry

Mastodon's latest.


----------



## damigu

jimi hendrix - bold as love


----------



## Harry

The Faceless-Prison Born


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Bored to Tears


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Rust


----------



## progmetaldan

Tribal Tech- Reality Check


----------



## RedMorfine

Stravinsky-Oratio Melodrama


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Mastadon-The Czar


----------



## damigu

KMFDM - achtung


----------



## liamh

Opeth-leper affinity
My favourite opeth acoustic section!


----------



## COBHC

The Absence - A Breath Beneath


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - No More Tears


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Fatal Tragedy (Live Scenes in NY version)


----------



## RedMorfine

King Crimson-Dinosaur


----------



## CrashRG

Ultraspank - Progress


----------



## RedMorfine

Steve Reich-Phase Patterns


----------



## Azyiu

Pat Metheny - Red Sky


----------



## RedMorfine

Jeff Schmidt-Still Silhouette
check him out.

Celldweller-Symbiont(instrumental)


----------



## damigu

RedMorfine said:


> Celldweller-Symbiont(instrumental)




been a fan of his work since the "circle of dust" days!


----------



## RedMorfine

I like the song Birthright the most
Both Symbiont and Birthright were used as intro tune for the Sevent Son audiopodcast

Joe satriani-I am Become Death

Necrophagist-Fermented Offal Discharge
I love the solo


----------



## Harry

Laura-Raise Your Flags


----------



## RedMorfine

Sweeney Todd OST

Snuggles-Shinty Six

OMNOM-Epic Fail Better

Opeth-Under the Weeping Moon(Live)


----------



## progmetaldan

Aphelion- Franticode


----------



## Harry

Pelican-Ran Amber


----------



## Wi77iam

The Faceless - Leica


----------



## Harry

william93 said:


> The Faceless - Leica


----------



## RedMorfine

Black Sabbath-Dirty Women


----------



## kung_fu

Ion dissonance - the bud dwyer effect


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Cryptopsy- Blasphemy Made Flesh
Nevermore- Dead Heart in a Dead World
Trivium- Shogun (I freakin' LOVE Trivium, so don't judge me)


----------



## kung_fu

Tony Williams - Two pieces of one: Red


----------



## ArtDecade

Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Ektomorf, soulfly-like band from hungary


----------



## RedMorfine

Devin Townsend-Suicide


----------



## progmetaldan

Canvas Solaris- Cortical Tectonics


----------



## damigu

Marv Attaxx said:


> Ektomorf, soulfly-like band from hungary



fuggin' A! i'm from hungary, too!
they kick ass! i'm going to have to look more into this band!
(that's exactly why i love these "what are you listening to?" threads!)


----------



## RedMorfine

Death-Human

William Shatner-Has Been


----------



## TomAwesome

Diablo - Icaros


----------



## El Caco

Tracy Chapman


----------



## RedMorfine

Mudvayne-Dig


----------



## poopyalligator

In flames- starforsaken


----------



## RedMorfine

Weather Report-Teen Town


----------



## progmetaldan

Yellowjackets- 25


----------



## RedMorfine

Celldweller-Switchback


----------



## Harry

Death-The Sound of Perseverance


----------



## damigu

vivaldi - the four seasons
(the second movement of autumn just started)


----------



## darbdavys

Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper


----------



## RedMorfine

Dream Theater-The Great Debate(live)


----------



## EliNoPants

Heaven Shall Burn - Voice of the Voiceless


----------



## Curt-Platt

jeff loomis- zero order phase


----------



## progmetaldan

Circus Maximus- The 1st Chapter


----------



## Azyiu

Charlie Hunter & Pound For Pound - Enter The Dragon


----------



## COBHC

Scale The Summit - Sargasso Sea


----------



## Harry

Allan Holdsworth-Spokes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This... what a fantastic remix.


----------



## UGH

Rotten Sound - Murderworks, Exit & Cycles on random. Pure Bliss.


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Soothsayer


----------



## kung_fu

Jeff Beck - Psycho Sam


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Televators


----------



## progmetaldan

Greg Howe- Extraction


----------



## UGH

Gorguts - Obscura


----------



## damigu

kamelot - march of mephisto


----------



## Crometeef

ronnie earl - catfish blues


----------



## RedMorfine

Opeth-Morningrise


----------



## Crometeef

john 5 - heretic's fork


----------



## RedMorfine

Maria Callas-Ill Barbiere di Siviglia


----------



## damigu

RedMorfine said:


> Maria Callas-Ill Barbiere di Siviglia




one of the best opera voices of 2 generations ago.

i don't know how familiar you are with opera, but renée fleming is a current soprano with an absolutely fantastic voice. definitely check out her recordings.
she's entering the last phase of her career now (your voice is starting to weaken), but she's had a lot of recordings over her 30+ years career (the last 20 of which has been spent in the bigtime opera houses of the world).


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-The Learning


----------



## RedMorfine

King Crimson- One Time

I'm not really familiar with opera but I have a Maria Callas boxset which I borrowed from a friend and imported into itunes.
I'll check her out.
You have commented already on some of my post,seems we have a similar taste of music.
Tool-Undertow


----------



## Harry

Nine Inch Nails-Even Deeper


----------



## RedMorfine

Ozzy Osbourne-Crazy Train


----------



## Harry

All Shall Perish-Black Gold Reign


----------



## Harry

Alice In Chains-Rooster


----------



## COBHC

Arsis - Sightless Wisdom


----------



## Luuk

A Monday - Devin Townsend (yep that song is from Ki)


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-Bloom

This album is shaping up to be one of the best albums in metal this year.


----------



## damigu

zadan
ZADAN on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

(my friend's experimental doom band)


----------



## ESP-FreeK-SAK

MACABRE- JEFFREY DAHMER AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY


----------



## damigu

kamelot - the pain


----------



## Harry

Cynic-Nunc Stans


----------



## gatesofcarnage

To Breathe in A Casket-Necrophagist

The Philosopher-Death


----------



## ShadyDavey

Devin Townsend - Accelerated Evolution.


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - One Of These Days


----------



## damigu

danzig - her black wings


----------



## RedMorfine

Farzad Golpayegani-9


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- Stardust We Are


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Transylvania


----------



## Æxitosus

An Autopsy by The Faceless


----------



## damigu

old man's child - slaves of the world


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Bleed


----------



## ShadyDavey

The Guitars that Ate my Brain!!


----------



## MFB

Amon Amarth - Free Will Sacrifice


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Live Scenes From New York


----------



## Zepp88

Depeche Mode - Stripped


----------



## RedMorfine

Nickel Creek-The Hand Song


----------



## damigu

rammstein - stripped


----------



## progmetaldan

The soundtrack from the movie 'Gladiator'.


----------



## Daemoniac

Marmalade Chainsaw - Dir En Grey


----------



## Harry

The Fall Of Troy-Act One, Scene One


----------



## Azyiu

Iron Maiden - The Number of The Beast (the album in its entirety)


----------



## El Caco

The orchestra of night after rain 

These knobs who complain about noise pollution in the city have no fucking idea, they should hear how load nature is.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

I'm currently listening to Section A - Tomorrow from their "The Seventh Sign" CD 

voodooturkeyâs Music Profile â Users at Last.fm


----------



## ShadyDavey

Gary Moore - Run for Cover


----------



## vampiregenocide

36 Crazyfists - The All Night Lights


----------



## kung_fu

Albert Lee's Star licks tape


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## Azyiu

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## Auyard

Abysmal Torment- Omnicide


----------



## Daemoniac

Beta Blocker - Cyanotic


----------



## Harry

Allan Holdsworth-Secrets


----------



## Misanthropy

Abigail Williams - Acolytes


----------



## Munky7Head

Smile From the Streets You Hold - John Frusciante


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- Garden Of Dreams


----------



## D-EJ915

Maximum the Hormone: Buiikikaesu


----------



## Harry

All Shall Perish-The Ones We Left Behind


----------



## Reddevil

Currently:

Shinedown - Sound of madness
Evergrey - Torn
Judas Priest - Painkiller
Five Finger Death Punch - The way of the fist
Sanctuary - Into the mirror black
Scar Symmetry - Holographic universe
Fear my thoughts - Isolation
Mercenary - Architect of lies


----------



## Harry

Ohm-You Don't Know


----------



## plyta

I've just discovered Crowbar from New Orleans


----------



## liamh

Bal-sagoth-The empyreal lexicon

 bal sagoth!


----------



## damigu

regina spektor - samson


----------



## omgmjgg

into the moat- the campaign album


----------



## gatesofcarnage

omgmjgg said:


> into the moat- the campaign album


 IInto The Moat


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nevermore - Heart Collector


----------



## omgmjgg

gatesofcarnage said:


> IInto The Moat



i really loved the design
and i just picked up the campaign and i <3 it


----------



## hairychris

Mainly the whole Planetary Duality album by The Faceless.

And my band, Blind Havoc on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Recordings are shit but there you go. There'll be more later!


----------



## Harry

The Faceless- Prison Born
About the 5th the time in the last 2 days I've heard this


----------



## tbird11

scar symmetry - pitch/black/progress
just got back into this cd. i forgot how interesting it is.

Also "I" ep Meshuggah, my latest song i'm learning on guitar........


----------



## Harry

Isis-Carry


----------



## MFB

Protest the Hero - Goddess Bound


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Finally Free


----------



## Koshchei

Tarot - Crows Fly Black


----------



## ShadyDavey

Eric Johnson - Live from Austin Texas!!


----------



## MFB

Equilibriun - Blut Im Auge

Not sure what the fuck he's saying though


----------



## Azyiu

Chickenfoot - Soap Of A Rope


----------



## Harry

Isis-Glisten


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Fear Factory: Moment of Impact


----------



## Azyiu

Jewel - Jupiter


----------



## Groff

I've been listening to the new Daath CD since it came in the mail saturday, and my Lacuna coil pre-order came in the mail today!


----------



## JoryGriffin

Just grabbed the Blotted Science album. Very Impressed so far 

Jarzombek is the man


----------



## damigu

danzig - let it be captured


----------



## Azyiu

Guns N'Roses - Don't Cry


----------



## Harry

Canvas Solaris-Solar Droid


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

Listening to

The Human Abstract

Scale the Summit

Animals as Leaders


----------



## Harry

Frédéric Chopin-Polonaise in C Minor, Op. 40, No. 2


----------



## Wi77iam

Epoch of the Gods - Psycroptic


----------



## D-EJ915

X Japan: Rusty Nail


----------



## MFB

Opeth - The Leper Affinity


----------



## Azyiu

Harry said:


> Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Chopin-Polonaise in C Minor, Op. 40, No. 2



You sir are awesome!  I was listening to that a few days ago too. 



D-EJ915 said:


> X Japan: Rusty Nail



One of my fav bands of all-time. I am glad they re-grouped and played two shows in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong in January. Those were good shows!!! 

Now listening to:

Faith No More - A Small Victory


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Consumed by the Dead-Brain Drill


----------



## Azyiu

Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme


----------



## MFB

Demons & Wizard - Dorian


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Best of Stevie Nicks (KICK ASS)

The Best Of Heart


----------



## Harry

Scale the Summit-Dunes


----------



## D-EJ915

LM.C: Boon!!


----------



## omgmjgg

the goddamn rodeo / when knives go skyward


----------



## hufschmid

George Frederic Handel's - MESSIAH 

The best way to describe is would be: ORGASMIC


----------



## tian

Animals as Leaders - Behaving Badly


----------



## ShadyDavey

Muse - Blackholes and Revelations


----------



## Variant

*April 22nd, required listening:*


----------



## D-EJ915

Soulja Girl: I'mma pressin' charges (mah lazerz)


----------



## kung_fu

Suffocation - Abomination Reborn


----------



## Harry

Cacophony-Concerto


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Printers and middle aged people talking


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Get Down, Make Love


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - get down, make love

(i love it when a previous post inspires me to listen to a song i haven't listened to in a while! and this is a really great cover of the queen song.)


----------



## Misanthropy

rhyme asylum- holding on


----------



## Harry

James Murphy-Red Alert


----------



## darbdavys

Cannibal Corpse - Frantic Disembowelment


----------



## Harry

Obscura-Infinite Rotation


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Space Dye Vest


----------



## damigu

pink floyd - wish you were here


----------



## Harry

Nine Inch Nails-The Day The World Went away.


----------



## schecter007

This Is Exile- Whitechapel


----------



## Daemoniac

The Shizit - Post Human


----------



## Wi77iam

Korn - Faget


----------



## darbdavys

Unexpect - Desert Urbania


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Flying Whales


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Harry said:


> Gojira-Flying Whales


----------



## ShadyDavey

Saxon - various albums because I'm having a NWOBHM morning


----------



## Harry

Symphony X-Fallen


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - To Live Is To *DIE*


----------



## drmosh

SYL - Almost Again


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - Orion


----------



## RedMorfine

Rush-Tears


----------



## kung_fu

GZA - duel of the iron mike


----------



## Variant




----------



## D-EJ915

Still Remains: The Worst is Yet to Come


----------



## Harry

James Murphy (solo stuff)-Deeper Within


----------



## Wi77iam

Necrophagist - Epitaph


----------



## Harry

The Faceless-Prison Born


----------



## RedMorfine

Animals as Leaders album


----------



## Harry

In Flames-Moonshield


----------



## RedMorfine

King Crimson-Fracture

Joe Satriani-Mindstorm


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I didn't know Animals as Leaders was out so I'm going to go get it now. But lately lots of Saturday Night Wrist(Deftones) and Melloncholy and the Infinate Sadness (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777

Jason Becker - The End Of The Beginning


----------



## Koshchei

The Acclimation of Bonds - Emperor


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Wreathed In Flame-Traces


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

A diamond for disease - Arsis


----------



## Æxitosus

great new band (deathcore alert, they aren't super core but still)


----------



## Harry

Outcast-Deviance


----------



## tian

After the Burial - Forgiving a Future Self


----------



## progmetaldan

Planet X- Live From Oz


----------



## Harry

A Hero A Fake-Just Another Number


----------



## ShadyDavey

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn


----------



## Harry

ShadyDavey said:


> Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn



Love that song


----------



## damigu

the fugees - killing me softly


----------



## butcheredatbirt

Ulcerate - Drown Within


----------



## Æxitosus

tian said:


> After the Burial - Forgiving a Future Self


NOICE!


----------



## gatesofcarnage

The Dissapearing Sun-Chimaira


----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- Deconstruction


----------



## Harry

A Hero A Fake- Terminal Function


----------



## ShadyDavey

Scar Symmetry - Holograhpic Universe

followed shortly by:

Saxon - Crusader (Hi, I'm Dave and I'm a NWOBHM addict...)


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Blindfolds Aside


----------



## damigu

pantera - hollow


----------



## Konfyouzd

Jill Scott - It's Love


----------



## ShadyDavey

Devin Townsend - Synchestra


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Porcupine Tree: Blackest Eyes


----------



## Harry

Isis-Backlit


----------



## RedMorfine

Ananda Kumar-Sadhananda


----------



## damigu

reviewing my own recorded material.

needs more work. not ready to share yet.


----------



## Skylark

b.o.s.c.h. 
german band, friend of mine, Ithink, they need some djent


----------



## Æxitosus

I just got back from best buy, here's what I got

Meshuggah - Catch 33
Between the Buried & Me - The Silent Circus
Opeth - Deliverance

eh?


----------



## Harry

Thrice-Stare At The Sun


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

the new heaven and hell


----------



## Scar Symmetry

the song I just wrote so effectively, Meshuggah


----------



## Koshchei

The Loss and Curse of Reverence - Emperor


----------



## Harry

Rush-YYZ


----------



## COBHC

Tourniquet - Microscopic View Of A Telescopic Realm


----------



## Harry

Riverside-Before


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - Malpractice


----------



## Cyco Nino

Clawfinger - Out to get me


----------



## butcheredatbirt

Trap Them - Guignol Serene


----------



## BlackWidowESP

The Sword - The Black River


----------



## mattofvengeance

Death- Crystal Mountain


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Hollow Years


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tool - The Patient


----------



## Cyco Nino

Fear Factory - Shock


----------



## Randy

This:


----------



## Ziltoid

The Meads of Asphodel - My Beautiful Genocide.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Arsis-Dust and Guilt


----------



## damigu

the sonics - strychnine


----------



## Æxitosus

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies of the Great Apocalypse


----------



## progmetaldan

Neal Morse- ?


----------



## Harry

Opeth-The Lotus Eater


----------



## RedMorfine

Polly Scattergood-I hate the way


----------



## Randy

Cavalera Conspiracy - Sanctuary


----------



## vampiregenocide

Randy said:


> Cavalera Conspiracy - Sanctuary





M.A.N - Peacenemy


----------



## Randy

vampiregenocide said:


> M.A.N - Peacenemy



*BODY SEWER*


----------



## Harry

Mastodon-The Czar


----------



## Randy




----------



## vampiregenocide

Daft Punk - Musique


----------



## kung_fu

The Mothers of invention - Little House I used To Live In


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Breakdown

August Burns Red- A Shot Below The belt


----------



## damigu

gigi d'agostino - bla bla bla


----------



## MatthewK

Leprous - He Will Kill Again


----------



## Harry

Psycroptic-Alpha Breed


----------



## damigu

pearl jam - elderly woman behind the counter in a small town


----------



## Variant

Pain - Same Old Song


----------



## TheJMachine

Chiodos.


----------



## Harry

Iron Maiden-Powerslave


----------



## Cyco Nino

Seether - Cigarettes


----------



## Randy

Becoming the Archetype - St. Anne's Lullaby


----------



## Cyco Nino

House of pain - I'm a swing it


----------



## Randy

Big Dumb Face - Fightin' Stance


----------



## MikeH

Scale The Summit - "Wolves"


----------



## Harry

The Mass-Hex By Hex


----------



## COBHC

Nightrage - Reconcile


----------



## progmetaldan

Spock's Beard- V


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Tornado of Souls


----------



## Xanithon

Battlefield - Blind Guardian.
First time i listened to blind guardian in aaaaaaaaaaaaages (months even)


----------



## Variant

Might be cliché on here, but...
* 
M E S H U G G A H

B l e e d*


----------



## Harry

Guthrie Govan-Fives


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mnemic - Deathbox


----------



## Koshchei

Ulver - It is Not Sound


----------



## damigu

Variant said:


> Might be cliché on here, but...
> *
> M E S H U G G A H
> 
> B l e e d*



never cliché, man!

i'm going to listen to that album on my way to/from work today, too.


----------



## Daemoniac

Pneumatic Detach - Meth


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- Adam & Eve


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Foxy shazam.


----------



## Harry

Coheed and Cambria-33


----------



## Azyiu

Mötley Crüe - Without You


----------



## Harry

Colosseum II-Put It This Way


----------



## RedMorfine

The Excivious album I got in today.
Steve Reich-Drumming pt1
I am getting into percussion more and more since I was at a Pete lockett clinic.


----------



## Harry

Becoming The Archetype-Mountain of Souls


----------



## RedMorfine

Small Soldiers OST


----------



## kung_fu

Steve Hackett - Ace of Wands


----------



## RedMorfine

Devin Townsend-Terminal


----------



## Cyco Nino

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Trial Of Tears


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-Glacial Planet


----------



## XeoFLCL

Behemoth - Inner Sanctum

Amazing song.. very powerful.


----------



## Harry

Protest The Hero-Bloodmeat


----------



## RedMorfine

Devin Townsend-Lady Helen

Blue Man Group


----------



## brock22

stratovarius..fuck ya!!


----------



## darbdavys

Dream Theater - The Glass Prison


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hans Zimmer - The Battle (Gladiator Soundtrack)


----------



## kung_fu

Charles Mingus - Self-portrait in 3 colors


----------



## RedMorfine

Hans Zimmer-Angels and Demons OST


----------



## Koshchei

Malediction - Ihsahn


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kalfina - Oblivious


----------



## Harry

James Murphy (solo stuff)-Red Alert


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Babylon's Pride -Decapitated


----------



## Harry

Gojira-All The Tears


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- New Millenium


----------



## Harry

Glenn Branca-Structure


----------



## Randy

Fuel - Last Time (Groff )


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Unexpect-Novae


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-Bloom


----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X- Live On The Edge Of Forever


----------



## Harry

James Murphy-Touching the Earth


----------



## jymellis

the tony danza tapdance extravaganza


----------



## Harry

^Sick song


----------



## Shawn

King's X - Gretchen Goes To Nebraska


----------



## TomParenteau

Zamfir.

Actually I recently read about this radio show Academy Of Shred in Guitar Player magazine. I really like it. Mosly catchy tunes with killer leads, many not-so-famous bands and some obscure material done by famous people. Steve Bauer & Metal Bob put it on.

It streams on Wednesday nights 7PM Pacific Standard Time. WRUR.org or usually have to go through WXII.org to get to it.

You may want to submit some of your band's material, as Steve claims to listen thoroughly to everything he receives and plays it if he likes it.


----------



## progmetaldan

At War With Self- Torn Between Dimensions


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Exit 209


----------



## tian

Dream Theater - The Mirror


----------



## Harry

Zero Hour-Lies


----------



## Harry

A Hero A Fake-F 16


----------



## progmetaldan

Chick Corea Elektric Band- To The Stars


----------



## darbdavys

Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System


----------



## Harry

The new maudlin of the Well album


----------



## darbdavys

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Rammstein - Reise Reise


----------



## Lakeflower

Sylosis-Conclusion of an age


----------



## progmetaldan

Al Di Meola- Consequence Of Chaos


----------



## Adamh1331

Every Time I Die


----------



## Harry

Lakeflower said:


> Sylosis-Conclusion of an age



That album is fantastic


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Dimmu Borgir-The Chosen Legacy


----------



## kung_fu

Isis - Stone to Wake a serpant


----------



## UGH

Prostitute Disfigurement - Descendants of Depravity


----------



## D-EJ915

Saving Grace: Behind Enemy Lines - Just a Second


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Hangar 18


----------



## jaxadam

Trinity by 009 Sound System.


----------



## Harry

Earth-A Plague of Angels


----------



## COBHC

Anterior - Human Hive


----------



## Xanithon

I, Voyager - Nevermore (WOO!!)


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Bare


----------



## Harry

Pelican-NightEndDay


----------



## snuif09

Carnifex - Lie to My Face


----------



## Harry

Gojira-The Way of All Flesh


----------



## Thrashmanzac

camilo- state radio


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-Ants Of The Sky


----------



## UGH

Brutal Truth - For Drug-Crazed Grindfreaks Only!


----------



## progmetaldan

Machacek/Fountain/Sipe- The Official Triangle Sessions


----------



## MikeH

A Day to Remember - 'Welcome to the Family' feat. Vincent Bennett from TAS


----------



## Snorelax

Mnemic - Pigfuck


----------



## Anthony

Dr. Dre - The Next Episode


----------



## Harry

Earth-Coda Maestoso In F (Flat) Minor


----------



## ShadyDavey

Night Ranger - You can Still Rock in America !! 

Jeff Watson - Lone Ranger


----------



## RedMorfine

Frank Zappa-Titties and Beer

Textures-Touching the Absolute


----------



## Harry

Sylosis-The Blackest Skyline


----------



## progmetaldan

Aphelion- Franticode


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Whitesnake - Fool For your Loving (89)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Lux astra - eastfold.


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael Brecker- Pilgrimage


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Pravus


----------



## Misanthropy

the lonely island - jizz in mah pants


----------



## damigu

michael jackson - thriller
(the album)


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Overture 1928


----------



## Æxitosus

Gojira -Remembrance


----------



## liamh

Cynic-I'm but a wave to..


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Martyr


----------



## damigu

charlie hunter trio


----------



## progmetaldan

Exivious!


----------



## Harry

Isis-Weight


----------



## ShadyDavey

Derek Sherinian - Molecular Heinosity


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Shock


----------



## vampiregenocide

Simple Minds - Don't You Forget About Me


----------



## Harry

Wes Montgomery-Airegin


----------



## Harry

Thrice-Ultra Blue


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lamb of God - Foot To The Throat


----------



## technomancer

OMNOM - NOMNOM


----------



## liamh

Pat metheny - Rain River


----------



## Randy

Behemoth - Kreigsphilosophie


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - la mer


----------



## RedMorfine

Bulb-Racecar


----------



## Konfyouzd

Bob Marley - Them Belly Full


----------



## progmetaldan

CAB- Theatre de Marionettes


----------



## Harry

Buckethead-Welcome To Bucketheadland


----------



## liamh

Scale the summit-great planes


----------



## Konfyouzd

Harry said:


> Buckethead-Welcome To Bucketheadland




Capleton - Jah Jah City


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - complications of the flesh


----------



## progmetaldan

Derek Sherinian- Molecular Heinosity


----------



## Harry

OHM:-Fun House


----------



## progmetaldan

Return To Forever- Returns


----------



## Harry

Zan-zan-zawa-veia-Capa City

A random artist on Last Fm I just found


----------



## darbdavys

Animals As Leaders - On Impulse


----------



## Cyco Nino

Cro-Mags - Hard times


----------



## Harry

Guhrie Govan-Fives


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ra - Swimming Upstream


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I tremble and get goosebumps everytime I hear that wail....


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Building the Church


----------



## COBHC

Soilwork -The Chainheart Machine and A Predator's Portrait cds


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy-Nemesis


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Harry

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Carcass - Heartwork


----------



## Cyco Nino

Faith No More - Zombie eaters


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scars of Life - Dead and Gone*


*Banging nu-metal tunes ftw.


----------



## Cyco Nino

Dog fashion disco - G. Eye Joe


----------



## Koshchei

Lady Helen - Devin Townsend


----------



## progmetaldan

Return To Forever- Returns


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Machine Head - Davidian


----------



## Harry

Giraffes? Giraffes!-When The Catholic Girls Go Camping, The Nicotine Vampires Rule Supreme.


----------



## Cyco Nino

Lady Sovereign - Love me or hate me


----------



## progmetaldan

Five Peace Band- Live


----------



## damigu

saturnus - for your demons


----------



## Harry

Steve Vai-Erotic Nightmares


----------



## vortex_infinium

Whitechapel - Possesion


----------



## Harry

Nevermore-Born


----------



## darbdavys

Dream Theater - This Dying Soul


----------



## Konfyouzd

nothing because my dumb ass brought my ipod to work but left my damn headphones at home.


----------



## Deviliumrei

Inspired by the Scott Kroeker interview on the main page: 
*Scott Kroeker - Endless road*


----------



## Shawn

Behemoth - The Apostasy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mucc - Hide and Seek


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Keith Merrow - Cetus


----------



## Kamazinki

Tranquillo Redentor and their song "open out"

How come they haven't released something new??


----------



## Harry

Meshuggah-Elastic


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Root! - Spring me out of Caroline Springs Caroline


----------



## Harry

Revocation-Exhumed Indentity


----------



## damigu

sepultura - roots, bloody roots


----------



## liamh

Ihsahn-Misanthrope


----------



## vampiregenocide

Coal Chamber - Sway


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper





..... needs more cowbell....


----------



## caughtinamosh

"Collapse the Light Into the Earth" - Porcupine Tree

*tearful*


----------



## Panacea224

Today I listened to some Nevermore. Recently: Nevermore, Jeff Loomis solo album, Trivium, Metallica, Machine head, Rusty Cooley, ....


----------



## progmetaldan

Cab- Theatre de Marionettes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tygers of Pang Tang - Sweet Lies


----------



## damigu

saturnus - christ goodbye


----------



## Harry

Pantera-Mouth For War


----------



## vortex_infinium

Dream Theater - Under A Glass Moon


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Harvest


----------



## caughtinamosh

Harry said:


> Opeth-Harvest





Northen Comfort by Children of Bodom


----------



## 7stringabuser

Lately I cant get enough of Whitechapels Somatic Defilement album...Its just one of the most brutal things ive ever heard imho


----------



## 77Barrettcore77

The Black Dahlia Murder -Nocturnal (favourite album at the moment) and bit of unearth - the march


----------



## Randy

Devin Townsend Project - A Monday


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ra - Violator


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Steely Dan - Do it Again


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Skull Fox- Last Drags


----------



## possumkiller

Keith Merrow-Malfunction


----------



## progmetaldan

Sebastiaan Cornellissen- U Turn


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Daita - Awakening the System


----------



## Harry

Long Distance Calling-359


----------



## damigu

antestor - mercy lord


----------



## vortex_infinium

Between The Buried And Me - Prequel To The Sequel


----------



## jymellis

under byen


----------



## ShadyDavey

Devin Townsend - various random stuff 

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Lie


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Trivium - Kirisute Gomen


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Coil


----------



## vortex_infinium

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes


----------



## liamh

Opeth - Demon of the fall


----------



## progmetaldan

The Flower Kings- The Garden Of Dreams


----------



## caughtinamosh

Ghost of Perdition - Opeth


----------



## vortex_infinium

Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague


----------



## Variant




----------



## damigu

cannibal corpse - from skin to liquid


----------



## Harry

Korn-Blind


----------



## darbdavys

Textures - One Eye For A Thousand


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - There Is No God


----------



## caughtinamosh

Testament - Return to Serenity

Chuck Billy > you


----------



## Deadfall

Allison Krauss and Union Station's Lonely Runs Both Ways.....
Lol ya and Chuck Billy is the man hehe....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Luna Sea - Deja Vu


----------



## Max Dread

Neurosis - The Eye of Every Storm


----------



## Randy

*Devin Townsend Project - Heaven Sent*


----------



## Anthony

Obie Trice - Rap Name


----------



## Harry

Slayer-Jesus Saves


----------



## liamh

Behemoth- the whole apostasy album


----------



## omgmjgg

iwrestledabearonce's new album


----------



## Harry

Paramore-Decode

Guilty pleasure music.


----------



## Randy

Big Dumb Face - Fightin' Stance


----------



## Harry

Symphony X-Evolution (the Grand Design)


----------



## caughtinamosh

Lord of Light by Iron Maiden


----------



## vampiregenocide

omgmjgg said:


> iwrestledabearonce's new album



Good, but odd taste 


The Stranglers - Golden Brown


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

vampiregenocide said:


> Good, but odd taste
> 
> 
> The Stranglers - Golden Brown


 
....that's the perfect soundtrack to me right now at work... except without being punched unconscious, but it does feel like it.


----------



## progmetaldan

Miles Davis- ESP


----------



## Variant




----------



## progmetaldan

Horace Silver- In Pursuit Of The 27th Man


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Marathon


----------



## progmetaldan

John Coltrane- A Love Supreme


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Steps Ahead - Oops (gotta learn this by 2 weeks)


----------



## Harry

At The Drive In-198d


----------



## vortex_infinium

Bulb - Insomnia


----------



## Munky7Head

311 - Uplifter. 

their best album since From Chaos, in my opinion.


----------



## Triple7

Keith Merrow- Lonestar Transcend


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dave Matthews Band - Trippin' Billys


----------



## vortex_infinium

Anomalous - Revelations


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny- The Way Up Live (dvd)


----------



## D-EJ915

Amon Amarth: Embrace of the endless ocean


----------



## damigu

dimmu borgir - enthrone darkness triumphant

(it's been a while since i listened to this album--i almost forgot how much it rocked!)


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Up In The Sky


----------



## Harry

Kayo Dot-Wayfarer


----------



## progmetaldan

Return To Forever- Live At Montreux (dvd)


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Metatron


----------



## hutchman

In my CD Player at the moment.

Psycroptic - Observant (Great Metal from Down Under)
Nevermore - Godless Endever (still can't get into the singer, Loomis rocks though)
Dream Theater - Scenes from a Memory (I always keep coming back to it)
Cannibal Corpse - Bloodthirst (Fuckin sick)
Gutherie Govan - Erotic Cakes (fuckin awsome, incredible guitarist)
Brett Garsed - Big sky (great CD)
The Infamous String Dusters - fork in the road. (Country shredders)
Pink Floyd - Wish you were here (Classic)

Thank God there was nothing embarrising in there. You could have caught me getting my Brittney Spears on. Hahahahaha!


----------



## Harry

Megadeth-Tornado Of Souls


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Straws Pulled At Random


----------



## vampiregenocide

Traces - Wreathed In Flame


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Machine Head - Halo


----------



## Harry

Blind Illusion-Death Noise


----------



## Bungle

Call of the Mastodon - Mastodon


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Esoteric Surgery


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - The Caudal Lure


----------



## technomancer

Ra - Black Sun


----------



## wtmaster

Korn, System of a down, avenged sevenfold! anyone know any bands that sound like them i love those 3 bands best!


----------



## Æxitosus

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Machine Head - Halo


I love you.


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-The Great Plains


----------



## progmetaldan

Exivious


----------



## schecter007

Light This City - The Unwelcome Savior


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Neurotica


----------



## Harry

Paradox-Electrify


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Cage - I never knew you


----------



## Harry

Various Bulb clips


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Metallica - Battery


----------



## liamh

Dimmu Borgir-Indoctrination


----------



## vortex_infinium

Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008


----------



## liamh

Dream theater (majesty era)-The school song


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Tractor Pull-Within The Ruin


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mushroomhead - 12 Hundred


----------



## UGH

Gorguts - From Wisddom To Hate


----------



## Benjo230

Between The Buried And Me - Sun Of Nothing


----------



## vortex_infinium

Alexisonfire - Accidents


----------



## masher

Kiko Loureiro - Outrageous


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - Change


----------



## Harry

Long Distance Calling-Sundown Highway


----------



## Randy

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Karnivool - Change


----------



## WhitechapelCS

BTBAM-Selkies
and After the Burial-Cursing Akhenaten

Attempting to learn both songs =)


----------



## vortex_infinium

Buckethead - Night Of The Slunk


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - The Hero


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Butterfly Effect - Before They Knew


----------



## Harry

maudlin of the Well-Geography


----------



## RedMorfine

Rush-YYZ


----------



## Harry

Death-Zero Tolerance


----------



## vortex_infinium

Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come


----------



## leandroab

Blotted Science - Adenosine Breakdown 
Oh shit! 

Blotted Science - Adenosine Buildup!


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - The Funeral Portrait


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Steve Vai - For The Love Of God

in my head.


----------



## kung_fu

The Derek Trucks Band - My Favourite Things


----------



## leandroab

MASTODON'S NEW CD!

YAAAAHEEEWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mastodon - Blood and Thunder


----------



## COBHC

Beyond The Embrace - Insect Song


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - The Final Cut


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## damigu

air - playground love (nosferatu remix)


----------



## omgmjgg

all of Nashville Suicide Missions album


----------



## Randy

At The Gates - World of Lies


----------



## arktan

Dream Theater - A change of seasons


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mastodon - Oblivion


----------



## Groff

MD.45 - Fight Hate


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Nasum- Wrath


----------



## D-EJ915

Masterplan: Enlighten Me


----------



## Groff

Megadeth - Trust


----------



## vortex_infinium

Shadows Fall - Destroyer of Senses


----------



## Groff

Opeth - Harvest (on vinyl!)


----------



## Harry

Psycroptic-Epoch Of The Gods


----------



## Randy

Strapping Young Lad - All Hail The New Flesh [Download '06]


----------



## ShadyDavey

Ozric Tentacles - Spyroid


----------



## vortex_infinium

Orange Sky - Alone


----------



## EdgeC

This is going to sound so cliche but....

Enemies of Reality - Nevermore


----------



## Harry

Between the Buried and Me-White Walls


----------



## D-EJ915

Breathe Carolina: See You Again (Miley Cyrus cover)


----------



## vortex_infinium

Warmen - War of Worlds


----------



## Harry

Joe Satriani-Searching


----------



## caughtinamosh




----------



## Harry

In Flames-Moonshield


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Perpetual Black Second


----------



## Groff

Korn - live stream from Download 2009


----------



## Koshchei

Decrystallizing Reason - Emperor


----------



## Harry

Long Distance Calling-359


----------



## vortex_infinium

Protest The Hero - Bloodmeat


----------



## Harry

Io-Dr Doom


----------



## jymellis

bouncing between iwrestledabearonce and all shall perish


----------



## Thrashmanzac

mr larkin - state radio


----------



## Childofshred19k

I listen to Decapitated, Amon Amarth, BorkNAgar, Dimu Borgir, Children of Bodom, Faceless, Necrophagist, Odious Mortem, Pagans Mind,Wintersun, Firewind, Nevermore,
anything brutal and melodic. Also country Blues and Jazz and Classic rock and classical music.
www.youtube.com/chilodfshred19ks


----------



## caughtinamosh

Blinded by Fear - At the Gates


----------



## darbdavys

Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Massive Attack - Be Thankful


----------



## vortex_infinium

Whitechapel - Messiahbolical


----------



## Martin_777

Accept - Princess Of The Dawn


----------



## sol niger 333

The muffled screams of the person I have tied up in my basement


----------



## Azyiu

X-Japan - Endless Rain


----------



## Triple7

Scar Symmetry- Holographic Universe


----------



## Azyiu

Jordan Rudess - Tear Before The Rain


----------



## vortex_infinium

Whitechapel - This is Exile


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - All I Know


----------



## White Cluster

Psycroptic - The Shifting Equilibrium


----------



## Mr12ax7

*Right now Whitechapel - The Somatic Defilement*
*Later Nile or Behemoth*
*later later the world my never know... *
*maybe some Opeth..*


----------



## jymellis

crowbar


----------



## defchime

i was watching snl and greenday got that know your enemy song stuck in my head...but i'll wash it out with some Textures.


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-Bloom


----------



## masher

Machine Head - Halo \m/


----------



## Looneygah1

I am listening to some Born Osiris and Arsis!!!


----------



## snuif09

synthetic breed - cybernetics


----------



## Harry

Io-Girl on Girl


----------



## Xanithon

MY friend sent me this...
its horrible.

Stick Stickly - Attack Attack!


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mastodon - Colony of Birchmen


----------



## damigu

the beatles - hey jude


----------



## Harry

Long Distance Calling- I Know You Stanley Miligram!


----------



## Anthony

Scar Symmetry- Prism And Gate

I haven't listened to this band in a while. 
Put your music inside me Per Nillson.


----------



## progmetaldan

Pat Metheny- Day Trip


----------



## Harry

Scarve-Rebirth


----------



## Triple7

Steve Vai- Alien Love Secrets


----------



## vortex_infinium

Tool - The Pot


----------



## Randy




----------



## kung_fu

Allan Holdsworth - San Onofre


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kermit the Frog - Rainbow Connection


----------



## vortex_infinium

MGMT - Kids


----------



## Harry

Isis-Weight


----------



## Azyiu

U2 - With or Without You


----------



## MikeH

Whitechapel - Prostatic Fluid Asphyxiation


----------



## Gamba

anal cunt - I ate your horse


----------



## D-EJ915

August Burns Red: Thirty and Seven


----------



## vortex_infinium

Dream Theater - The Glass Prison


----------



## Effigy of Sin

The Berzerker - Forever


----------



## Harry

The Fall of Troy- Caught Up


----------



## vortex_infinium

Steve Vai - Freak Show Excess


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Blazblue OST - Rebellion


----------



## Harry

Joe Satriani-Rubina


----------



## Randy

Behemoth - Before the Aeons Came


----------



## vortex_infinium

Nevermore - Born


----------



## elscar

Devin Townsend - The Greys


----------



## EdgeC

Necrophagist - Epitaph

I know the solo in Stabwound isn't that difficult but man it's fun to play.


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Timewave Zero


----------



## signalgrey

zozobra
Jesu
The Ocean Collective


----------



## Harry

OHM:-Fun House


----------



## vortex_infinium

Devin Townsend - Christeen


----------



## darbdavys

SikTh - Bland Street Bloom


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Fear Factory - Ressurection


----------



## Harry

Dream Theater-Erotomania


----------



## vortex_infinium

Megadeth - Kick The Chair


----------



## Empryrean

Abigail Williams- The Deparature


----------



## Harry

Minus The Bear-Part 2


----------



## caughtinamosh

"Beneath the Mire" by Opeth


----------



## vontetzianos

Liquid Tension Experiment - Biaxident


----------



## vortex_infinium

Tool - Schism


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fear Factory - Zero Signal (Live)


----------



## Anthony

Dr Dre - What's The Difference


----------



## Shortguy109

Unearth - The Great Dividers


----------



## Martin_777

Neaera - I Loathe


----------



## vortex_infinium

Chimaira - Destroy and Dominate


----------



## D-EJ915

God Forbid: Earthsblood - The New Clear


----------



## Harry

Minus The Bear-Burying Luck


----------



## schecter007

Alexisonfire - accidents (totally not gay )


----------



## Xanithon

Pineal Gland Optics - Meshuggah


----------



## vortex_infinium

Anomalous - Cognitive Dissonance


----------



## Luuk

Aesop Rock - Dark Heart News.. (I'm sorry, it's Alternative Hip Hop )


----------



## damigu

^^ aesop rock is good people. his take on NYC club style is nothing short of awesome.


the beatles - when i'm 64


----------



## Koshchei

Winterdays - Uli Roth


----------



## vortex_infinium

Lamb Of God - In Your Words


----------



## Harry

Battles of Mice- Salt Bridge


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rush - Red Sector A


----------



## damigu

megadeth - she wolf


----------



## vortex_infinium

Tonto - Battles


----------



## thebhef

deltron 3030


----------



## Harry

Minus The Bear-Dog Park


----------



## Variant

Just got it today... so diverse.  Amazing. Robbi Robb is one of the most underappreciated musicians on the planet.


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Hours of Wealth


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kansas - Dust in the Wind...

...cut abruptly then Kotoko - &#33980;-iconoclast


----------



## snuif09

Strapping Young Lad - In the Rainy Season

some heavy heavy heavy heavy stuff =)

next song in line is Fear Fctory - Self Immolation


----------



## MikeH

For The Fallen Dreams - 'Hopeless'


----------



## Konfyouzd

Apocalyptica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## synrgy

I was pleasantly surprised at Best Buy last weekend to discover that 311 has a new album out (I'm sure most of you here can't stand them, but over their entire catalog they've managed to elbow their way into my favorites list..) so I've been listening to that a lot.

I live under a rock, I think. I never know about anything that's coming out until it's out, and even then I still miss a lot of releases.


----------



## punisher911

Street Sweeper Social Club (I know, everyone is downing them) and Shadows Fall (I just got the 2007 CD)


----------



## Anthony

AFI - Halloween (Misfits Cover)


It's been a while...


----------



## Variant

Hoping it can help summon something to finish this graphic design work for me.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Gustavo Guerra - A Casa Caiu


----------



## darbdavys

Dream Theater - A Nightmare To Remember


----------



## damigu

megadeth - rust in peace... polaris


----------



## phaeded0ut

Niyas, Irfan, and Marillion (both versions).


----------



## ugg im kyle

The Black Dahlia Murder - discography
Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Murder By Death - Who will survive, and what will be left of them?


----------



## damigu

megadeth - family tree


----------



## Benjo230

GMTV Theme Tune


----------



## Variant




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

HTML rulez d00d- The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - lights in the sky


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ


----------



## Harry

Explosions In the Sky-First Breath After Coma


----------



## damigu

potlatch - sleep at the swamp


----------



## Harry

Kyuss-Spaceship Landing


----------



## Azyiu

Stuart Hamm - A Better World


----------



## COBHC

Ayreon - Age of Shadows


----------



## vortex_infinium

Craig David - Insomnia


----------



## Azyiu

Rush - YYZ


----------



## Harry

Radiohead-Kid A


----------



## progmetaldan

NP: Dragon Ball Z soundtrack.

Anyone heard this? It's basically Steve Lukather with Tower Of Power brass section, instrumental rock/metal/funk surprisingly awesome!


----------



## Martin_777

Megadeth - Take No Prisoners


----------



## darbdavys

Behold... The Arctopus - You Will Be Reincarnated As An Imperial Attack Spaceturtle


----------



## MikeH

Remembering Never - 'White Devil'


----------



## vortex_infinium

Dying Fetus - Homicidal Retribution


----------



## Martin_777

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son

Found CCR in my fathers CD collection about 2 months ago. I love 'em. John Fogerty is a great songwriter and has an amazing voice.


----------



## Harry

Day Without Dawn-The Deeper Wells


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- The Best Of Times


----------



## Azyiu

Evanescence - Tourniquet


----------



## Anthony

Billy Corgan - All Things Change


----------



## vortex_infinium

Dry Kill Logic - Rot


----------



## Azyiu

Hoobastank - The Reason


----------



## Harry

Long Distance Calling-359


----------



## meisterjager

Protest The Hero -- Heretics and Killers


----------



## liamh

Larry Carlton - Upper kern
Tune!


----------



## vortex_infinium

The Bronx - Knifeman


----------



## kung_fu

Peeping Tom - "Don't Even Trip"


----------



## datcrainboy

The Analyst


----------



## killer25

Hi!!

Watch this


----------



## Harry

Pelican-March Into The Sea


----------



## vortex_infinium

Chimpspanner - Bad Code


----------



## schecter007

fukn epic


----------



## synrgy

I was quite pleased to hear Smashing Pumpkins' "Geek USA" come on my iPod while it was on shuffle this morning.


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Raspberry Jam Delta-V

Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons


----------



## MikeH

Anthony Green - 'Dear Child (I've Been Dying To Reach You)'

SO GOOD!


----------



## caughtinamosh

In Flames' "Come Clarity." Such an amazing album...


----------



## damigu

guns 'n roses - out ta get me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Mr Trouble Maker


----------



## progmetaldan

Dream Theater- Black Clouds & Silver Linings


----------



## vortex_infinium

Lamb Of God - Contractor


----------



## jymellis

all shall perish


----------



## Harry

Agalloch-Not Unlike The Waves


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Mars Volta - Copernicus


----------



## damigu

silence. the loudest, most intolerable silence imaginable. heartache sucks.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Their first two albums *Queen *and *Queen II *back-to-back in their entirety.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mnemic - Mechanical Spin Phenomenon


----------



## Harry

Thrice-Under a Killing Moon


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Televators


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Flight of the Concords - Too Many Dicks


----------



## tian

Steffen Schackinger - ElectriGuitartistry


----------



## vampiregenocide

Carly Comando - Everyday


----------



## neoclassical

King Diamond: Abigail every 7/7


----------



## progmetaldan

Spock's Beard- V


----------



## Harry

The Mars Volta-Goliath


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah Combustion


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - Simple Boy


----------



## kung_fu

Meshuggah - Rational Gaze


----------



## sixstringLYM

Listening to 2 bands a lot lately:

The new Dream Theater - Black Clouds & Silver Linings
Anything by RED


----------



## Cyco Nino

Cold - Go away


----------



## Colton165

Dreamscape - Silent Maze


----------



## damigu

opeth - porcelain heart


----------



## Harry

Radiohead- Kid A


----------



## vortex_infinium

Scarf - My Odyssey


----------



## damigu

celldweller - the angel of io


----------



## Martin_777

All That Remains - Two Weeks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry - Sins

(damn you Cheesebuiscut )


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Lifting Shadows Off A Dream


----------



## ARC7789

Nevermore- Year of the Voyager (aka fucking amazing live show)

Suicide Silence - No Time to Bleed (tad heavier then i think i like, yet fun blasting in a car)


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-Bloom


----------



## vortex_infinium

Necrophagist - Seven


----------



## Harry

Atheist-Mother Man


----------



## damigu

katie melua - i cried for you


----------



## darbdavys

'nuff said


----------



## Harry

Refused-Liberation Frequency


----------



## vortex_infinium

Sanixon7 - EternuS


----------



## Despised_0515

Before you go bashing on this band, give this track a listen.
They ditched the breakdowns and pig squeels.
Straight up sick ass death metal now.



Favorite part is right around 45 seconds
hence why I've been bumping this track over and over
along with the rest of the CD. Go out and buy it.


----------



## Harry

Opeth-Heir Apparent


----------



## vortex_infinium

Keith Merrow - Anguish


----------



## ShadyDavey

Greg Howe - Ascend


----------



## Cyco Nino

Peter Frampton - Baby, I love your way


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Rational Gaze


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

N.EX.T: Vortex Infinium


----------



## vortex_infinium

Bloody_Inferno said:


> N.EX.T: Vortex Infinium



Oh that's not even fair.


----------



## Harry

Foo Fighters- My Hero


----------



## jymellis

iwrestledabearonce


----------



## BrainArt

Outworld, and Rusty Cooley's solo album. I need tabs for City of the Dead by Outworld, that song is so sick.


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Mental Torments


----------



## vortex_infinium

BTBAM - White Walls


----------



## Martin_777

Jennifer Rostock - Du willst mir an die Wäsche


----------



## Dunloper

Canada-BTA


----------



## progmetaldan

Spheric Universe Experience- Anima


----------



## COBHC

Communic - On Ancient Ground


----------



## DigiV

New Killswitch Engage. It's all ballads and catchy metal but sometimes it's ok to enjoy it.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Blutonium Boy - Mama


----------



## damigu

rip rowan - universal recursion


----------



## Harry

The Mass-Buttlip


----------



## damigu

sigur rós - í gær


----------



## progmetaldan

Vital Information- Come On In


----------



## vortex_infinium

Baxter Baxter- Straylight


----------



## Martin_777

The Duskfall - Paradises Into Deserts


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - The Prophet's Song


----------



## t o k u g a w a

Misanthropy Pure- Shai Hulud


----------



## damigu

tool - stinkfist


----------



## progmetaldan

John Scofield- Hand Jive


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mycelia - X5


----------



## Raoul Duke

The clock ticking down til 4:30pm

Oh and Statutory Ape - Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## vortex_infinium

Fear Factory - Descent


----------



## Harry

Portishead-Only You


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool: Dead Man


----------



## damigu

michael jackson - bad

you know, i always had a secret hope that he'd do something with quincy jones again in the future.
it seems all my desires are dashed lately.


----------



## Harry

Portishhead-Elysium


----------



## vortex_infinium

Fear Factory - Edgecrusher


----------



## Cyco Nino

Everlast - What it's like


----------



## vampiregenocide

vortex_infinium said:


> Fear Factory - Edgecrusher






Foo Fighters - All My life


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - something i can never have


----------



## caughtinamosh

In Flames - Come Clarity


----------



## Shawn

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## Misanthropy

Viatrophy - Mistress of Misery


----------



## vortex_infinium

Arch Enemy - Blood On Your Hands


----------



## Marv Attaxx

If these trees could talk: Malabar Front


----------



## COBHC

Archeon - Day of the Doom


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - glasspipe


----------



## vortex_infinium

The Berzerker - No One Wins


----------



## Harry

Portishead-Half Day Closing


----------



## Cyco Nino

Machine Head - Devil with the king's card


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Neurotica


----------



## caughtinamosh

Symphony X - Seven (and the rest of the PL album)


----------



## pwnties

I really don't understand it, but at this very moment, We Were Gentlemen's new stuff is kind of sounding good to my earlobes. I'm liking this nasally scream where it sounds like he's constantly saying, "THOIS COINSTANT SOYCULLL." Hold...changing tunes. Ah, yes, now I'm hearing some Crimson Armada and it's pwnterizing my gills.. I'm a fish from the waters of Africa by the wizzle.


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## ddtonfire

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 - Finale
Güter Wand, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Harry

Minus the Bear-Ice Monster


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Taake-Taake


----------



## Harry

Paramore-Fences


----------



## vortex_infinium

Gustavo Guerra - Na Viea


----------



## Harry

Gojira-Ocean Planet


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Misunderstood


----------



## damigu

sanctum - juniper dreams


----------



## distressed_romeo

Django Reinhardt
Living Colour: 'Stain'


----------



## liamh

Dream theater-light fuse and get away


----------



## vortex_infinium

Deftones - Riviere


----------



## MikeH

Ligeia - 'I'm Sorry You're Ugly'


----------



## COBHC

Anterior - Scar City


----------



## caughtinamosh

Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember (leading onto the rest of Black Clouds)


----------



## punisher911

The new Devil Driver cd, Pray for Villains.


----------



## Azyiu

Diana Krall - The Girl in the Other Room


----------



## Harry

Refused-Liberation Frequency


----------



## vortex_infinium

Utopia - Goa Trance


----------



## raifo

Mastodon - The Last Baron


----------



## Shurka Durka

Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## vortex_infinium

Benny Benassi - My Otherside


----------



## damigu

dethklok - the song during the ending credits of tonight's episode (going right now)


----------



## cyril v

Septic Flesh - Sangreal

first time hearing about this band tonight, awesome shit...

Divine Heresy - Face Breaker.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Baxter Baxter - Straylight


----------



## darbdavys

Necrophagist - Intestinal Incubation


----------



## Harry

Killswitch Engage- A Bid Farewell


----------



## ShadyDavey

Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## damigu

metallica - king nothing

(i haven't listened to this album in forever--it does have a few good cuts on it)


----------



## vortex_infinium

Necrophagist - Extreme Unction


----------



## Harry

Pelican-March Into The Sea


----------



## vortex_infinium

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Unretrofied


----------



## damigu

bloodsimple - what if i lost it


----------



## CWUSCG

Dream Theater - Dark Clouds and Silver Linings.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Necrophagist - Seven


----------



## plyta

Sleep

^ stoner metal FTW


----------



## Dreegz

plyta said:


> Sleep
> 
> ^ stoner metal FTW



Hell yeah, dude. 

I'm not listening to anything at the moment, but I was just listening to Soda in the Water Cup by Attila.


----------



## darbdavys

Unexpect - In Velvet Coffins We Slept


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Jane's Addiction - Just Because


----------



## COBHC

Archons - The Fall of a Dreamer


----------



## vortex_infinium

Iron Maiden - The Wicker Man


----------



## keeper006

Coprofago's "Unorthodox Creative Criteria" just ended. Now I'm putting on Earth's "Hibernaculum" for sleepy time music.


----------



## Harry

Killswitch Engage-When Darkness Falls


----------



## vortex_infinium

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside


----------



## Variant




----------



## ralphy1976

Rage Against the Machine : Bombtrack


----------



## Martin_777

Benediction - Agonised


----------



## vortex_infinium

Bonnie Pink - Ring a Bell


----------



## ShadyDavey

Michael Lee Firkins - Cactus Cruz (1996 album, not the track of the same name ^^ )


----------



## liamh

Pain of Salvation-Reconciliation


----------



## Sorey

Currently: Barenaked Ladies - If I had one million dollars (Album Gordon).


----------



## vortex_infinium

Cannibal Corpse - A Cauldron Of Hate


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

B'z: Ultra Soul


----------



## ddtonfire

Meshuggah - Organic Shadows

Headbanging to Meshuggah is an excellent workout for both your neck and your brain.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## damigu

xis - sunwalker (moon runner mix)


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Creed - My Sacrifice


----------



## technomancer

Ratt - Invasion of Your Privacy


----------



## Martin_777

U.D.O. - 24/7 (from U.D.O. - Mastercutor Alive 2008)


----------



## darbdavys

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## The Beard

I just recently got into Cloudkicker. Amazing stuff.

I've also been listening to a lot of Hardstyle techno lately


----------



## vortex_infinium

Creed - One Last Breath


----------



## Harry

Arch Enemy-Carry The Cross


----------



## darbdavys

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons


----------



## caughtinamosh

Iron Maiden - The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg, For the Greater Good of God


----------



## darbdavys

Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper


----------



## vortex_infinium

Khanate - Capture


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Keith Merrow-Andromeda


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Suicide Silence - Smoke


----------



## Harry

Scale The Summit-Sargasso Sea


----------



## vortex_infinium

Outworld - Warcry


----------



## COBHC

Animals as Leaders - Tempting Time


----------



## CWUSCG

Dream Theater - The Shattered Fortress


----------



## COBHC

Scale the Summit - The Great Plains


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Devin Townsend: Seventh Wave


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Timewave Zero


----------



## vortex_infinium

Venetian Snares - Flashforward


----------



## COBHC

At The Gates - Cold


----------



## damigu

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]kalyan & sambodhi prem - cello circles

beautiful stuff. i *very* highly recommend checking this CD out.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Acceptance - Permanent


----------



## FYP666

3 - The Word is Born of Flame


----------



## darbdavys

SikTh - Part Of The Friction


----------



## -TheWickerMan-

blind guardian - majesty


----------



## vortex_infinium

Creed - One Last Breath


----------



## Harry

Just before I listened to a 57 minute long song by a Japanese Avant garde group, Ground Zero.
It was intense.


----------



## OnImpulse

Animals as Leaders!!!


----------



## maniaco

Divine Heresy!!!


----------



## TomAwesome

maniaco said:


> Divine Heresy!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Mastodon- Oblivion


----------



## Martin_777

59 Times The Pain - Time To Chill


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Periphery!


----------



## JoryGriffin

My computer fan whirring!


----------



## Volsung

Arkaea-Break the Silence


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mastodon - Mother Puncher


----------



## Variant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ennio Morriocone: The Good, The Bad, The Ugly


----------



## vortex_infinium

Bonnie Pink - It's Gonna Rain


----------



## Empryrean

HeavyHeavyLowLow- Tell Shannon Her Crafts Are Ready


----------



## HaterLover

Korn-Beg for me


----------



## vortex_infinium

Damageplan - Cold Blood


----------



## TomAwesome

Shadow of the Colossus soundtrack


----------



## Harry

Scar Symmetry-Chaosweaver


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Gojira-The Art Of Dying


----------



## vortex_infinium

Hate Eternal - I, Monarch


----------



## Shawn

Behemoth - The Apostasy


----------



## Harry

The Living End-Prisoner Of Society


----------



## damigu

ABBA - dancing queen

seriously.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mastodon - Oblivion


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## damigu

debbie deb - lookout weekend


----------



## s_k_mullins

Nonpoint- In the air tonight


----------



## -K4G-

Suffocation - Blood Oath
Divine Heresy - Bringer Of Plagues
Centaurus-A - Side Effects Expected


----------



## vortex_infinium

Mastodon - Blood and Thunder


----------



## DeathMetalDean

I'm Listening to:
alot of Unearth
some Scar Symmetry
TYR
The Ocean
andddddddd my favourite All Shall Perish


----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin- Industrial Zen


----------



## vortex_infinium

At The Gates - Claws Of Laughter


----------



## COBHC

EToS - Tar Still Flows


----------



## Triple7

Cloudkicker- Portmanteau


----------



## -TheWickerMan-

unquestionable presence - atheist


----------



## errnestoo

Lateralus - Tool


----------



## King_Prawn

If These Trees Could Talk - From Roots to Needles


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Muse: United States of Eurasia


----------



## vortex_infinium

All Shall Perish - Eradication


----------



## damigu

jason mraz w/ colbie callait - lucky


----------



## Harry

All Shall Perish-Until The End


----------



## vortex_infinium

Thornley - Come Again


----------



## MFB

Cursive - The Ugly Organist (album)


----------



## RedMorfine

portishead-roads


----------



## Xanithon

Spheres of Madness - Decapitated.
oh yeah...


----------



## technomancer

Blue Murder - Blue Murder
Black Sabbath - Mob Rules


----------



## Harry

Born of Osiris- The Takeover


----------



## vortex_infinium

DJ Sharpnel - Pants


----------



## st2012

Anything off of the new Killswitch Engage album has been rocking my stereo the last few days.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Last Remnant OST - forgot which track, but seriously one of the best game soundtracks of this year.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Orange Sky - Alone


----------



## Variant

Devin Townsend - Monday


----------



## Joel

Heavy Machinery feat. Allan Holdsworth


----------



## damigu

aesop rock - 39 thieves


----------



## vortex_infinium

Shadows Fall - What Drives The Weak


----------



## bzuka

now 'm listening to "good girl gone bad'Rihanna's


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unearth- Giles


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Methods of Mayhem: Get Naked


----------



## vortex_infinium

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Everybody Got Their Something


----------



## damigu

michael jackson - bad


----------



## Harry

Bulb's Black or White cover.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Iron Maiden - The Wicker Man


----------



## MFB

Iron Maiden - Rime of The Ancient Mariner

Watched Flight 666 last night and have been on a kick


----------



## darbdavys

Blotted Science - Synaptic Plasticity


----------



## Konfusius

Scott Kroeker - Limitless Passion
Best music to be ever be discovered by readin an interview. Yay.


----------



## darbdavys

Blotted Science - Night Terror


----------



## vortex_infinium

Between The Buried And Me - Prequel The The Sequel


----------



## Harry

The Living End - West End Riot


----------



## progmetaldan

On The Virg- Serious Young Insects


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - lights in the sky


----------



## vortex_infinium

Fear Factory - Edgecrusher


----------



## caughtinamosh

I LIKE JUICE!!! FINISH YOUR TRUE FILTERED BLACKCURRANT SUBSTANCE!!! 

That is, Meshuggah - Rational Gaze


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Andy Timmons - Deliver Us


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Parkway Drive - Horizons (song)


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Rational Gaze


----------



## progmetaldan

NP: Steve Vai- Fire Garden


----------



## Harry

All Shall Perish- Black Gold Reign


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Hellacopters - Toys and Flavours


----------



## Azyiu

Peter White - Lullaby


----------



## s_k_mullins

All That Remains- The Air That I Breathe


----------



## Joel

Allan Holdsworth - Hard Hat Area


----------



## 8Fingers

Tyketto - Forever Young


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Municipal Waste- Headbanger Face Rip


----------



## liamh

Blotted Science-EEG tracings.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Keith Merrow - Cetus


----------



## rocksteady80

rilo kiley


----------



## damigu

pearl jam - black


----------



## Harry

Megadeth - Sleepwalker


----------



## vortex_infinium

Keith Merrow - Andromeda


----------



## Variant

This really is the best album thus far this year. Its like fucking crack cocaine.


----------



## kung_fu

Fuck The Facts - Dead End


----------



## caughtinamosh

Honor Thy Father by Dream Theater


----------



## damigu

peter frampton - do you feel like we do


----------



## Harry

Wind Up - Foo Fighters


----------



## cow 7 sig

Fear Factory SOANM


----------



## vortex_infinium

Unearth - My Will Be Done


----------



## damigu

ladytron - playgirl


----------



## keeper006

Ghosts I-IV- NIN


----------



## angryman

The Yellow Sign - Ancient ep


----------



## Variant




----------



## TomParenteau

Coroner

G.G. Allin


----------



## Harry

NIN- The Great Below


----------



## Azyiu

Mr.Big - Just Take My Heart


----------



## vortex_infinium

Muse - Yes Please


----------



## Azyiu

Diana Krall - I've Changed My Address


----------



## keeper006




----------



## Konfyouzd

Béla Fleck and the Flecktones - Sojourn of Arjuna 

that shit is so damn smooth...


----------



## Koshchei

iter.viator - Sanies

I have a sentimental soft spot for the dies irae.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Steve Vai - Juice


----------



## metallatem

Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime


----------



## cyril v

heard nevermore were covering this song on the new album, decided to check it out.


----------



## TomParenteau

Konfyouzd said:


> Béla Fleck and the Flecktones - Sojourn of Arjuna
> 
> that shit is so damn smooth...


 
Yeah! That just made me want to put on my Bela Fleck & Tony Rice record when I get home! Shred-o-rama.

Who is that guy in here that called banjo players "swine?" Bela Fleck probably thinks he's really cool, right?


----------



## keeper006




----------



## Variant

cyril v said:


> heard nevermore were covering this song on the new album, decided to check it out.




Seriously, Nevermore are covering a Tea Party tune... that's 666% awesome!


----------



## vortex_infinium

Deftones - Minerva


----------



## damigu

karnivool - dead man


----------



## Konfusius

Xzibit - Multiply


----------



## vortex_infinium

Morbid Angel - Where The Slime Live


----------



## cyril v

^ I love that vocal effect he has going in that song... awesome track. probably one of my fav M.A. songs...

tonight listening to ihsahn...


----------



## cow 7 sig

slayer decade of aggression


----------



## vortex_infinium

Impaled - Operating Theatre


----------



## damigu

tool - vicarious


----------



## Cyco Nino

SOiL - Unreal


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Birds of Tokyo - Broken Bones


----------



## Daemoniac

Velvet Acid Christ - Mindphlux (trip zone mix)


----------



## vortex_infinium

As I Lay Dying - 94 Hours


----------



## distressed_romeo

The new Chthonic album. Loving it so far. The oriental violins have such a wierd tone...a lot more vocal-sounding than the western violin. The guitar sound's a lot chunkier than the last album as well.


----------



## damigu

moby - alice


----------



## D-EJ915

Chimaira - The Infection: The Venom Inside


----------



## damigu

moby - alice

(it's such a good song i'm listening to it again!)


----------



## blastman

Divine Heresy - Bringer of Plagues


----------



## damigu

moby - alice

(it's just an "alice" kind of day today, apparently!)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cog - Are You Interested?


----------



## darbdavys

Lustmord - Fallen


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## angryman

Between the buried and me - Alaska


----------



## Konfyouzd

Meshuggah - I


----------



## SamSam

Nevermore - The Heart Collector


----------



## ockis23

Trivium-Shogun
Meshuggah-Obzen
August Burns Red-Constellations


----------



## damigu

panic! at the disco - do you know what i'm seeing


----------



## Harry

Nevermore - Acid Words


----------



## cyril v

Augury - Jupitor to Ignite


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dungeon - Rise to Power


----------



## damigu

meshuggah - bleed


----------



## vortex_infinium

Hot Action Cop - Fever For The Flava


----------



## 8Fingers

cheek to cheek - Fred Astaire
Fly me to the moon - Sinatra
and right now Marillion - Easter


----------



## Empryrean

Born Of Osiris - The Accountable


----------



## The Beard

I just recently found "Mouse On The Keys". Amazing Stuff


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - ghosts I-IV
(listening to the whole thing tonight)


----------



## TomParenteau

The Academy Of Shred at wrur.org

You guys should submit material.


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Pluse Ultra - Build Your Cages


----------



## Raoul Duke

Signal the Firing Squad


----------



## MikeJean89

Nevermore, album: In memory


----------



## Marv Attaxx

The Agonist

Metal Chick


----------



## Makkiss

Death - Scavenger of Human Sorrow


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sink Fast, Let Go- Napalm Death


----------



## vortex_infinium

Megadeth - Lucretia


----------



## Anthony

Sybreed - Emma 0.

I cannot live without this band.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Unearth - Zombie Autopilot

First time listening to this in years, and I just remembered why I used to love them so much. The Oncoming Storm's just a very solid album.


----------



## darbdavys

Necrophagist - Advanced Corpse Tumor


----------



## vortex_infinium

At The Gates - Blinded By Fear


----------



## Groff

Raintime - Flies and Lies

...I cannot get enough of this album


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Galneryus - Alsatia


----------



## 64Impala

In Absentia, and Lightbulb Sun.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon


----------



## vortex_infinium

Fear Factory - Replica


----------



## Azyiu

Brian May - Last Horizon


----------



## Harry

Foo Fighters- Hey, Johnny Park!


----------



## Hellfury

*Deicide* - Hate Of All Hatreds

*Rammstein* - Rosenrot


----------



## vortex_infinium

White Chapel - Possesion


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Porcupine Tree - Blackest Eyes


----------



## Empryrean

The Pillows - Instant Music


----------



## Despised_0515

Deicide - The Lord's Sedition


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - Dancers To A Discordant System


----------



## ellengtrgrl

Fear Factory - Obsolete

Dixie Dregs (as The Dregs) - Industry Standard

Red Fang - Red Fang

Tool - Lateralus

Testament - The Formation of Damnation

Tad - Inhaler


----------



## Harry

Here and Beyond - Behemoth


----------



## Variant




----------



## damigu

pearl jam - alive


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Brain Drill - Bury The Living


----------



## Hellfury

*Trivium* - Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Matyr


----------



## Despised_0515

Hatebreed - Doomsayer


----------



## Hellfury

*Gorgoroth* - Carving A Giant


----------



## vortex_infinium

Incubus - Clean


----------



## galore111

holy hell i just hear of this chick band from the 80s that signed to shrapnel records but shrapnel sold them to geffen - they kind of died out due to grunge and all that but if they were around now they's be huge - their name is phantom blue - amazing shit - found lot's of videos on youtube - going mad is the sickest song ever played by a bunch of women - wtf - why am i hearing about this band twenty years later - anyone else know of them?


----------



## damigu

mountain - mississippi queen


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## vortex_infinium

Anomalous - Revelations


----------



## Variant

'How To Serve Man' - *EL-P*


----------



## Azyiu

Lenny Kravitz - Believe


----------



## darbdavys

Devin Townsend - Disruptr


----------



## scottro202

Mr. Smiley-Mustard Plug


----------



## vampiregenocide

Arkaea - Locust


----------



## caughtinamosh

Pineal Gland Optics by the 'Shug


----------



## DethCaek

Intestinal Incubation by Necrophagist.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - The Ones Who Help to Set the Sun


----------



## angryman

The Ocean


----------



## Hellfury

*Mayhem* - Rape humanity with pride


----------



## hubbell1202

God Forbid- Constitution of Treason
All Shall Perish- Price of Existence, Awaken the Dreamers
After the Burial- Rareform
Caliban- Say Hello to Tragedy
For the Fallen Dreams- Relentless


----------



## Harry

Born Of Osiris- Empires Erased


----------



## vortex_infinium

Fatty Spins - Doin' Yo Mom


----------



## Hellfury

*Behemoth* - Demigod


----------



## Rojne

*Periphery/Bulb* (everything)
*Architects* - Hollow Crown/Ruin
*The Boy Will Drown* - Fetish
*The Chariot* - War and rumours of War

and shit-loads of other stuff


----------



## TomParenteau

Vinnie Vincent Invasion "Euphoria"

Lynch Mob "Wicked Sensation"

How the hell did George Lynch get away with such a racist-sounding name for his band?


----------



## vortex_infinium

White Chapel - Possession


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Fear Factory - Zero Signal


----------



## damigu

coheed & cambria - the willing well IV: the final cut


----------



## Azyiu

Rush - Lessons


----------



## COBHC

Paul Gilbert - The Echo Song


----------



## SpaceDock

Early Beatles, Obzen, Trivium's Ascendancy, and Elton John's Someone Save My Life Tonight


----------



## damigu

pink floyd - comfortably numb

pink floyd - keep talking


----------



## vortex_infinium

Metallica - Motorbreath


----------



## Jumpyjack

CiLiCe - Chernobyl


----------



## Tyrant

Bleeding Through - Beneath The Grey

Cool band, looking forward to seeing them with Machine head in january


----------



## Jumpyjack

God Forbid - Wicked


----------



## vortex_infinium

Probot - Shake Your Blood


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I just couldn't resist.


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Aspiration


----------



## TomParenteau

Les Paul & Mary Ford "Warm And Wonderful"


----------



## damigu

megadeth - endgame

(listening to the whole album for the second time today)


----------



## Jumpyjack

Tool - Ticks & Leeches


----------



## Shawn

Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve. 
Behemoth - The Apostasy


----------



## Jumpyjack

Mnemic - Deathbox


----------



## vortex_infinium

Shadows Fall - War


----------



## kung_fu

Stevie Wonder - You are the sunshine of my life


----------



## angryman

The Red Chord - Demonizer.


----------



## Fzau

Friend For A Foe - Image Of The Invisible
Amazing song!


----------



## vortex_infinium

Shadows Fall - The Taste Of Fear


----------



## cyril v




----------



## angryman

Drag The Lake - new ep advance mix


----------



## Variant

The band that *should *have gotten G'n'R's sucess:


----------



## Harry

Sun City Girls- Invocation #1


----------



## distressed_romeo

Since I woke up today...

Angra: 'Temple of Shadows'
Bauhaus: 'In The Flat Field'
Bruce Dickinson: 'The Chemical Wedding'

\m/


----------



## angryman

Molotov Solution - The Harbinger


----------



## technomancer

Fates Warning - FWX


----------



## vortex_infinium

Shadows Fall - Still I Rise


----------



## Hellfury

*Behemoth* - Antichristian Phenomenon


----------



## Jumpyjack

Machine Head - Beautiful Mourning


----------



## Hellfury

*Dimmu Borgir* - United In Unhallowed Grace

*Cradle Of Filth* - Tiffauges


----------



## mattofvengeance

Guided by Voices- Glad Girls


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquillity - Therein


----------



## mattofvengeance

Protest the Hero- Nautical


----------



## COBHC

Scar Symmetry - Veil of Illusions


----------



## mattofvengeance

Protest the Hero- Bloodmeat


----------



## jason69

Trivium - Ascendancy, Shogun, The Crusade and Ember to Inferno
and a lot of other shit like Cradle of Filth etc


----------



## mattofvengeance

Carnifex- To My Dead and Dark Dreams


----------



## Azyiu

Pat Metheny Group - And Then I Knew


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- The Art of Subconscious Illusion


----------



## vortex_infinium

Anomalous - Cognitive Dissonance


----------



## Tyrant

Katatonia - Forsaker

Single of the forthcoming cd "Night Is The New Day". Cant wait for the release of it, this song is awsome!


----------



## Luuk

(re-)NOTHING \m/


----------



## -mouse-

Therion- Son of the Staves of Time


----------



## Cyco Nino

Aesop rock - None shall pass


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1

Tyrant said:


> Katatonia - Forsaker
> 
> Single of the forthcoming cd "Night Is The New Day". Cant wait for the release of it, this song is awsome!



Same here!


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Rareform (remixed and mastered with new singer)


Rock!


----------



## Cynic

"For Miles" - Thrice


----------



## 6or7mattersnot

Whatever's on my MP3 player. Which is mostly pirated metalcore.

Do I win the internet? Or even a jug of Captain Morgan's? ...Rootbeer?


----------



## Hellfury

rain. . stupid storm


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Hellfury

*Dimmu Borgir* - Spellbound (By The Devil)


----------



## vortex_infinium

Shadows Fall - Taste Of Fear


----------



## norrin radcliff

Paul Gilbert - You Kids (from GOOMY)


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley -Waitin' on a Woman


----------



## COBHC

Dark the Suns - Reflections


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## elrrek

Avalanche on Play

This is a compilation of pieces submitted by artists/bands on another forum I visit very regularly. If you know who Justin K Broadrick is take a visit to the site.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Killswitch Engage- Lost


----------



## vortex_infinium

Whitechapel - Vicer Exciser


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unearth- The Time Was Mine


----------



## Harry

Pussyfoot- SikTh


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jason Segel- Dracula's Lament


----------



## elrrek

Deichkind - Luftbahn


----------



## norrin radcliff

John 5 - Perineum



> Jason Segel- Dracula's Lament


+1 administered


----------



## mattofvengeance

norrin radcliff said:


> +1 administered



Thank you, kind sir. 


The Lonely Island feat. Justin Timberlake- Mother Lover


----------



## poopyalligator

The new thrice cd (amazing)


----------



## mattofvengeance

Through the Eyes of the Dead- Pull the Trigger


----------



## vortex_infinium

Angel Vivaldi - As The Sky Lay Burning


----------



## mattofvengeance

1st episode of The Ultimate Fighter season 10


----------



## cow 7 sig

megadave -end game


----------



## Splees

The Mars Volta - Deloused. the entire thing.


----------



## TomParenteau

Jack In The Box Mini Sirloin Burgers TV ad jingle---back-to-back, over & over for hours on end.


----------



## ugg im kyle

Both the new: Every Time I Die - New Junk Aesthetic
& the new: Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate 
24 fuckin 7. both amazing albums, check them out.


----------



## damigu

karnivool - illumine


----------



## vortex_infinium

All That Remains - Six


----------



## mattofvengeance

vortex_infinium said:


> All That Remains - Six



One of my favorite songs of theirs. 

Sludge Factory- Alice in Chains


----------



## schecter007

District Of Misery - Oceano


----------



## mattofvengeance

schecter007 said:


> District Of Misery - Oceano



Fuck that's a good album! I downloaded it a few months ago, and I jam it pretty frequently. I really dig the guitar tone on that record!


T.I.- Ready for Whatever


----------



## Despised_0515

Dying Fetus - Parasites of Catastrophe



One of my top ten favorite songs fersure.


----------



## darbdavys

Unexpect - The Shiver - Meet Me At The Carrousel
\m/


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Money


----------



## COBHC

Kiuas - Spirit of Ukko


----------



## Empryrean

Born Of Osiris - The Accountable


----------



## damigu

queensryche - silent lucidity


----------



## schecter007

Veil Of Maya - Its not safe to swim today


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Dissentience- Protest the Hero


----------



## vortex_infinium

Creed - Weathered


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dream Theater- Wither (with Petrucci on vocals)


----------



## Hellfury

*Nargaroth* - Possessed By Black Fucking Metal



mattofvengeance said:


> Dream Theater- Wither (with Petrucci on vocals)



Epic song. .


----------



## Harry

Tornado of Souls - Megadeth


----------



## vortex_infinium

Meshuggah - ObZen


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry - Jigsaw


----------



## -mouse-

Protest the Hero- Bloodmeat


----------



## Variant

Cage - Worm In Her Vein


----------



## Fred the Shred

Keith Merrow - Andromeda


----------



## Shawn

Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Aspiration


----------



## SerratedSkies

Fell Silent - The Hidden Words

I love this album. One of my favorite shuggah-esque bands.


----------



## mattofvengeance

SerratedSkies said:


> Fell Silent - The Hidden Words
> 
> I love this album. One of my favorite shuggah-esque bands.



That album rules so much. I really dig their take on that kinda sound. 


I, on the other hand, am listening to Plaxico Burress' sentencing.


----------



## Variant

This:







...doing a cover of FF's 'Replica', and its surprisingly excellent!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Megadeth - 44 Minutes


----------



## 8Fingers

Tyketto - Forever Young


----------



## FretWizard88

Megadeth - Endgame
Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings
The Faceless - Planetary Duality
Alice in Chains - Unplugged

Just saw Alice in Chains Sunday night, it was honestly one of the best shows I have been to in a loooonnnngggg time.


----------



## lefty777

Rodrigo Y Gabriela
Animals as Leaders
Bulbs' shit
Chevelle "Sci Fi Crimes"
Protest the Hero


----------



## mattofvengeance

Gagged, Bound, Shelved and Forgotten- All Shall Perish


----------



## Azyiu

John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess - Truth


----------



## damigu

air - people in the city


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Drifts


----------



## damigu

karnivool - deadman


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deftones - Passenger


----------



## Variant




----------



## Azyiu

Stan Getz - I'm Late, I'm Late


----------



## vortex_infinium

36 Crasyfists - Bloodwork


----------



## damigu

rip rowan - eastern rhythm / western pleasure


----------



## plyta

The Exploited  Fuck the System album


----------



## Cyntex

Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come
duk dukdukduk dudulududududuludiiaw \m/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk to Fuck


----------



## Despised_0515

ABACABB - Infection


----------



## Sublevels

Ihsahn - Emancipation


----------



## COBHC

Kalmah - Burbots Revenge


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Spark


----------



## Cyntex

Guthrie Govan - Fives


----------



## mattofvengeance

FAMILY FEUD


----------



## TomParenteau

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk to Fuck


 
That's my favorite DKs song, too!

I'm still on a MegaDave binge since my copy of Endgame arrived.


----------



## liamh

Bal-Sagoth-Behold, the armies of war descend screaming from the heavens!


----------



## Nidolf

Spotify commercials...


----------



## Cyntex

Augury - Skyless


----------



## COBHC

Amon Amarth - Death in Fire


----------



## darbdavys

Devin Townsend - Namaste


----------



## vortex_infinium

Pantera - Cemetery Gates


----------



## mattofvengeance

In This Moment- Call Me


----------



## ugg im kyle

Oceano - Depths


----------



## UGH

Vomit The Soul


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Arch Enemy - I will live again


----------



## hiver_7

Random Fear Factory songs, "What will become" is the one playing in my stereo at the moment.


----------



## Misanthropy

the black dahlia murder- necropolis


----------



## COBHC

Apocalyptica - Fade to Black cover


----------



## vortex_infinium

Suicide Silence - Bludgeoned To Death


----------



## Sublevels

Joe Satriani - If


----------



## conorreich

elvis perkins - while you were sleeping


----------



## mattofvengeance

Austrian Death Machine- Let off Some Steam Bennett


----------



## liamh

Carach Angren - Haunting echoes from the 17th century


----------



## Variant




----------



## Azyiu

John Petrucci - Wishful Thinking


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Ultimate Figher Aftermath


----------



## vortex_infinium

Bring Me The Horizon - Off The Heezay


----------



## mattofvengeance

My Son My Executioner- The Dolphin Song


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - Land Of Sunshine


----------



## Gitte

I'm listening to:
Dead by April
It Prevails
Meshuggah
Evans Blue
Texas in July


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jason Becker- Air


This song is so beautiful.


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - rotten apple


----------



## Azyiu

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## Xiphos68

Devin Townsend Tracking and Traces.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Symphony X - The Oddesey


----------



## vortex_infinium

MGMT - Kids


----------



## TomParenteau

The Academy Of Shred on wrur.org!


----------



## Sublevels

Boston - Dont look back


----------



## mattofvengeance

My Son My Executioner- Traitors and Martyrs


----------



## vortex_infinium

Deftones - Hole In The Earth


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cassie Steele- Life is a Show


----------



## CrushingAnvil

*Morbid Angel - Summoning Redemption*

_I stand before thee, gods of all prestine
Come forth to see, all things to be seen
Now know the presence, and choose thy wrath
For flock of tyrants, who know not thy path

Come now in sweeping vengeance
Come now in needed time
I demand as I stand before you
Cleanse this worlds decay

I demand to know the light of a promised land
I demand to see this corrosion wiped away

And the slithering begins
as the shell of men crawl weeping
and as the light of dawn is growing
the realization sets in
And with the winds that are blowing
the final truth has come
That the ways of the shallow empty
have brought it down
The winds that are blowing
shall bring it down

And while your clinging
to the ways of your worthless life
Your words is falling
you are left with nothing
and with the winds that are blowing
the final truth has come
your ways so shallow and empty
have brought it down
your ignorant haze
has brought it down

Return these days to the righteous
heal these wounds of time
I have waited so long
for the winds of change to come
through eyes still clear
through eyes not dulled by fear
through eyes behind the soul
I see what must be...

I demand to know the light of a promised land
I demand to see this corruption wiped away
_


----------



## SerratedSkies

Deicide - Scars of the Crucifix


----------



## CooleyJr

Austrian Death Machine - Let Off Some Steam Bennett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium

Lamb Of God - Remorse Is For The Dead


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nevermore - Born


----------



## Prydogga

Freak Show Excess - Steve Vai


----------



## Cyntex

Decapitated -The Fury


----------



## darbdavys

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Big Pun's Not Dead Because I Just Saw Him at the Krispy Kreme


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cog - Problem, Reaction, Solution


----------



## Despised_0515

Arsis - Failing Winds of Hopeless Greed


----------



## mattofvengeance

Tenacious D- Kielbasa


----------



## damigu




----------



## mattofvengeance

Jason Becker- Altitudes


----------



## ma7erick

The Womb - Uphill Swim to Grief


----------



## Randy

damigu said:


>




Wow, that was a trip.


----------



## Hawksmoor

Chaos Divine, brilliant aussie band.


----------



## -mouse-

Suicide Silence- Bludgeoned to Death


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Kotex

Ancestors~ Of Sound Mind


----------



## damigu

the safety fire - DMB


----------



## Cynic

Meshuggah - "Pineal Gland Optics"


----------



## AbaddonHammer

Textures - "Stream Of Consciousness"



vortex_infinium said:


> Lamb Of God - Remorse Is For The Dead



Fucking great song.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Nevermore- Born


----------



## vortex_infinium

Static-X - In A Bag...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dir En Grey - Inconvenient Ideal


----------



## Harry

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## tian

Disillusion - Dread It


----------



## Prydogga

The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## Fred the Shred

Lamb Of God - In Your Words


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Don't Care - Obituary.


----------



## Variant

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe


----------



## liamh

Hand Of The Host - Isis
Just found out about these guys, where have they been all my life?


----------



## damigu

karnivool - deadman


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

One Giant Leap - Ma Africa


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Static-X - Love Dump


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Vital Signs


----------



## Shawn

Candiria - 300 Percent Density


----------



## AbaddonHammer

Zao - "Fifteen Rhema"


----------



## damigu

extol - thrash synergy


----------



## SerratedSkies

Jay-Z - American Gangster


----------



## vortex_infinium

Static-X - I Am


----------



## mattofvengeance

liamh said:


> Hand Of The Host - Isis
> Just found out about these guys, where have they been all my life?



I keep seeing their name places, but I have no idea who they are or what they sound like. Care to clue me in?


My Son My Executioner- Strangled and Starved


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Static-X - Crash


----------



## mattofvengeance

Berlin- Take My Breath Away


----------



## damigu

does it offend you, yeah? - with a heavy heart (i regret to inform you)


----------



## damigu

does it offend you, yeah? - with a heavy heart (i regret to inform you)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cog - No other way


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Lonely Island- Mother Lover


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - In The Name of God


----------



## SerratedSkies

Obscura - Cosmogenesis


This album is way too lackluster for me. It's such a poorly drawn sketch of Necrophagist, but I've still been rocking out to it for the past 3 days.


----------



## TomParenteau

Udo "Dominator"


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Hammer To Fall


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jason Becker- Perpetual Burn


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Motorbreath - Metallica


----------



## mattofvengeance

Faith No More- Land of Sunshine


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dead Letter Circus - Disconnect and Apply


----------



## vortex_infinium

Chevelle - The Clincher


----------



## darbdavys

Between the Buried and Me - White Walls


----------



## Baco

Vader - Necropolis


----------



## cow 7 sig

mega daves end game


----------



## norrin radcliff

John 5 - Fiesty Cadavers


----------



## Baco

VNV Nation - Of Faith, Power and Glory


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley- I'm Still a Guy


----------



## SerratedSkies

A combination of;

Kool G Rap - The Giancana Story
and
Cryptopsy - None So Vile


----------



## Scapegoat

Maestro Alex Gregory - Paganini's Last Stand


----------



## damigu

the jimi hendrix experience - still raining, still dreaming


----------



## tbird11

Behemoth - Evangelion
Cynic - Traced in Air


----------



## vortex_infinium

Lil Wayne? - A Milli?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Leper Messiah.


----------



## hufschmid

I can't stop with the Beatles these days, I'm just such a huge fan and the songs never get old in my head, just too epic


----------



## Azyiu

Ningen Isu - 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## mattofvengeance

Goldfinger- Superman


----------



## ma7erick

Supersilent - 9.1


----------



## damigu

chris garneau - black & blue


----------



## vortex_infinium

Arch Enemy - Transmigration Macabre


----------



## tian

Jaga Jazzist - Swedenborgske Rom

makes for excellent study music.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## darbdavys

Edge of Sanity - Crimson
40min of \m/


----------



## hufschmid

I cant get this bloody song out of my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now its your turn to become frustrated


----------



## Bevo

Behemoth, Evangelion.
Always like them but this new album has me thrilled and am looking back at the older stuff.


----------



## bigswifty

Alot of Frost, Tesseract, Guthrie Govan and Cloudkicker at the moment


----------



## damigu

that one guy - birds


----------



## Martin_777

Thin Lizzy - Dedication


----------



## Cyntex

Bevo said:


> Behemoth, Evangelion.
> Always like them but this new album has me thrilled and am looking back at the older stuff.



Demigod \m/

np: Ringworm - The Cage


----------



## plyta

Pelican new album 'What We All Come to Need' - great music


----------



## Baco

Devian - God to the Illfated


----------



## Martin_777

Tankard - We Still The Old Ways


----------



## Konfyouzd

"Dead Eeeeeeeeeeyyyyes See No Future!!!!!!!"


----------



## highlordmugfug

Gorod-gutting job


----------



## damigu

bob mould - poison years


----------



## Variant

He Whose Ox Is Gored - Exodus


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This song always makes me smile.


----------



## damigu

danzig - devil's plaything


----------



## SerratedSkies

Animals as Leaders, Gorod, Holdsworth, and Mobb Deep.


----------



## Cyntex

plyta said:


> Pelican new album 'What We All Come to Need' - great music



Been listening to this today, Specks of Light is such a great song, Ordered it together with Australasia today. I'm confused though, they released Bla bla thaw becons or something like that, but when I looked it up to order the only other cd I could find was City of Echoes, which I did'nt even know existed 
Anyway great band 

NP:

Led Zeppelin - You Shook Me


----------



## Randy

The Safety Fire - Spoilage


----------



## norrin radcliff

Pantera - I'll Cast a Shadow


----------



## Variant




----------



## ellengtrgrl

At the moment, a semi-local band (from a small town in Wisconsin near Green Bay, called Kaukauna) that called it quits about 5 years ago, called Simple Machine. Specifically their song "Sickness."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

centotaph- bolt thrower


----------



## vortex_infinium

JFAC - Embedded


----------



## Shawn

Despised Icon - Day Of Mourning


----------



## Variant




----------



## vortex_infinium

Skyfire - Linger In Doubt


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blue Öyster Cult's 'Heaven Forbid' Album -


----------



## Azyiu

OSI - Once


----------



## Baco

Heaven Shall Burn - Iconoclast Pt. 1


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## signalgrey

just discovered In Flames

come clarity is so far quite enjoyable.


----------



## Baco

Immortal - All Shall Fall


----------



## Loomer

Pig Destroyer - "Lost Cause"...

Goddamnit, "Terrifyer" is just such a goddamn great album.


----------



## damigu

a perfect circle - blue


----------



## Azyiu

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## damigu

rabia - nonpoint


----------



## vortex_infinium

Three Steps To The Ocean - Il Quinto Giorno


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

Solace - Ion Dissonance


----------



## Empryrean

Devourer- A Plea For Purging


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Manic Street Preachers - Little Baby Nothing


----------



## Kevp714

Possession - Whitechapel


----------



## Necrophagist777

Symphony X - Out of the Ashes


----------



## vortex_infinium

Thunderstone - Star


----------



## Necrophagist777

TesseracT - Concealing Fate


----------



## Marv Attaxx

This:

it's soooo fucked up! what the hell is happening at 1.40 minutes?


----------



## -mouse-

Sonic Youth- Schizophrenia


----------



## vortex_infinium

Cavalera Conspiracy - Dark Ark


----------



## damigu

karnivool - roquefort


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - See Emily Play


----------



## damigu

the darkness - blind man


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cog - No Other Way


----------



## Eli14

Between The Buried And Me - White Walls


----------



## Koshchei

Delerium - Enchanted


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - every day is exactly the same


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pig Destroyer-Towering Flesh


----------



## vortex_infinium

Alexisonfire - Young Cardinals


----------



## FiLbY

MESHUGGAH - OBZEN


----------



## Tokatema

System of s Down
Lacrimosa
Kreator


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CHEMICAL WARFAAAARRRRRREE!!!!!!


----------



## Cyntex

Veil of Maya - Mark The Lines


----------



## Necrophagist777

Rush - Freewill


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Pestilence - The Secrecies Of Horror.


----------



## Wi77iam

Pestilence - The Faceless


----------



## mattofvengeance

God Forbid- Antihero


----------



## Martin_777

Porcupine Tree - The Blind House


----------



## RedMorfine

Cult of Luna-Eternal Kingdom


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Lonely Island- I Threw it on the Ground


----------



## Martin_777

A-HA - Take On Me


----------



## damigu

air - playground love


----------



## Groff

Mors principium est - Pressure


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Melissa's Garden


----------



## Necrophagist777

John Mayer Trio - Vultures


----------



## mattofvengeance

Steve Vai- In My Dreams With You

Oh DT, how I love your vocals so.


----------



## vortex_infinium

Jason Derulo - Whatcha Say?


----------



## asphyx123

Nevermore - This godless Endeavor (during my lunch break)

I'm trying to learn this at the moment but the tab I have is partially incorrect, so I'm trying to figure out those parts that I think don't fit.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Strapping Young Lad - Aftermath


----------



## D0mn8r

Bal-Sagoth, Deicide, and suprisingly (to me cos I didnt used to like them) Immortal!


----------



## RedMorfine

Animals as leaders


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Alter Reality - Nocturnus


----------



## RedMorfine

Mudvayne-Lost and found


----------



## Anthony

RedMorfine said:


> Animals as leaders



You don't even need to list a song, because if you're listening to Animals As Leaders, you're listening to the whole goddamn album.


Sybreed- Ego Bypass Generator.


----------



## damigu

van morrison - brown eyed girl


----------



## highlordmugfug

Agoraphobic Nosebleed- Ejector Seat


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Martin_777

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou

Love John's voice!


----------



## Necrophagist777

Mike Stern - Like Someone in Love


----------



## damigu

danzig - going down to die


----------



## ma7erick

Ben Frost - Theory Of Machines (Reprise)


----------



## vortex_infinium

April's In Paris - Feels Like I Just Can't Take No More


----------



## damigu

some acoustic work of my own.
i really need to come up with lyrics and do a good recording of this stuff.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Cryptopsy - None so Vile
and
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## Martin_777

Slayer - World Painted Blood


----------



## Antimatter

Sleep- DOPESMOKER


----------



## Necrophagist777

Children of the Grave - Racer X


----------



## vortex_infinium

Devin Townsend - Arc


----------



## Necrophagist777

Hatebreed - Merciless Tide


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fear Factory - Powershifter


----------



## highlordmugfug

Acid Bath-Finger Paintings of the Insane


----------



## Kevp714

vampiregenocide said:


> Fear Factory - Powershifter



 cant wait for the new album! and im totally stoked that Dino is back


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Martin_777

Legion Of The Damned - Nocturnal Predator


----------



## mattofvengeance

Mr. Bungle- Pink Cigarette


----------



## SerratedSkies

Painted in Exile - Revitalized


----------



## mattofvengeance

Orianthi- According to You


----------



## vortex_infinium

Suicide Silence - Bludgeoned to Death


----------



## mattofvengeance

Austrian Death Machine- See You At the Party, Richter


----------



## damigu

karnivool - umbra


----------



## Koshchei

Shadows of the Sun - Ulver


----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm really digging the shit out of this album. The single is by far the poppiest song on the album.


----------



## El Caco




----------



## D-EJ915

Blood Stain Child: C.E. 0079


----------



## Empryrean

The last song is sooooo


----------



## highlordmugfug

Earthbound Child-John Butler Trio


----------



## Variant




----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## TomParenteau

The Donnas


----------



## Triple7

Fear Factory- Demanufacture and Archetype.


----------



## mattofvengeance

It's an "O" kinda day

I'm listening to Orianthi (still), Origin and Opeth


----------



## ralphy1976

KEITH MERROW - THE ARRIVAL


----------



## Triple7

^^


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jammin the new Keith Merrow 

Oh, and to whoever gave me that awesome rep, check a little closer in my avatar. That's not an O, its a U. I hate the Red Sox as well


----------



## damigu

public enemy - welcome to the terrordome
(PE in full effect, brotha!)


----------



## tian

Devin Townsend Project -Addicted!

It just showed up in the mail so I'm giving it a proper listen.


----------



## WildToddler

Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions (fucking amazing, including the vocalists. )

Dethklok - Dethalbum II (Oh it's real enough for me haha )

Hypocrisy - A Taste of Extreme Divinity (4 years since Virus and my band is opening for them on Nov. 30!!!!)


----------



## Cyntex

Sikth - Pussyfoot


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Daemoniac

Combichrist - Spit (Happy Pig Whore) Such a fucked up song


----------



## ralphy1976

keith merrow - the arrrival
i know..still listening to it....\m/\m/


----------



## plyta

Acid King discography. Could've they slow down "Motörhead" even more?


----------



## damigu

OMNOM - snow angel


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Necrophagist777

Keith Merrow - Titan


----------



## vortex_infinium

Keith Merrow - Bioluminescent


----------



## TomParenteau

I listened to Avenged Sevenfold and Dragonforce over the weekend because I found them in my collection and didn't remember what they were like. I didn't like either one. Dragonforce sounds all fake with too much whammy pedal.



mattofvengeance said:


>


 
By The Mentors?


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Cyntex

TomPerverteau said:


> By The Mentors?



By Mike Patton.

np: Gorod - Watershed


----------



## norrin radcliff

Pantera - Avoid the Light


----------



## Cyntex

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - When I First Kissed You


----------



## damigu

mr bungle - pink cigarette


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Dream Theater - Scene Two- Overture 1928


----------



## damigu

chris isaak - wicked game


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cyntex said:


> By Mike Patton.
> 
> np: Gorod - Watershed



What this guy said. Mike Patton's Peeping Tom. 



Orianthi- Believe


----------



## damigu

django reinhardt - minor swing


----------



## vortex_infinium

In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## mattofvengeance

Threat Signal- Afterlife


----------



## damigu

cassius - telephone love


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pain of Salvation - Brickworks 1 Live


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Bring your daughter, bring your daughter, to the slaughuuhuhuhhterrr!!!


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Tension


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sikth- Flogging the Dead Horses


----------



## liamh

Meshuggah-Sickening


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unearth- March of the Mutes


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## Randy

Winds of Plague - The Impaler


----------



## Necrophagist777

Arch Enemy - The Immortal


----------



## TomParenteau

Udo-Dominator

Gotta be the best snare sound I have ever heard!


----------



## GRUNTKOR

Securitron - Fear Factory


----------



## Cyntex

Béla Fleck & The Flecktones - Zona Mona

awesome jazz/fusion/bluegrass band and Béla is one killer banjo player.


----------



## Martin_777

Legion Of The Damned - Warbeast


----------



## Sebastian

Arkaea - Beneath The Shades Of Grey


----------



## Martin_777

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Calvin Harris - The Rain


----------



## Cyntex

Hypocrisy - Global Domination

I bet Peter Tagtren is a big The X-files fan like me.


----------



## QuambaFu

Blotted Science!


----------



## SerratedSkies

Opeth. The greatest band in the history of history, as well as prehistory and post-apocalyptic history.


----------



## darbdavys

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - You Gonna Buy The Beers Of The Whole Damn Bar


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unearth- Predetermined Sky


Trying to console myself for not being able to attend the show tonight


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - Set Fire to the Hive


----------



## Antimatter

Cannibal Corpse- Make Them Suffer


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Liar


----------



## damigu

snapcase - weak tyrant


----------



## Necrophagist777

Haley Page - Making Mistakes


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Powershifter


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Behemoth - Modern Iconoclasts.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Dream Theater - The Shattered Fortress


----------



## signalgrey

Poison the Well- Ghost Chant


----------



## mattofvengeance

Paramore- For a Pessimist, I'm Pretty Optimistic


----------



## wackaboom23

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction (club remix)


----------



## damigu

pelican - sirius


----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Harder Than You Think


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dizzie Gillespie - A Night in Tunisia


----------



## wackaboom23

the sound of really strong rain on rooftops, haha.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Winds of Plague- Soldiers of Doomsday


----------



## damigu

...a very eerie silence.

almost everyone on my floor (and much of the building, for that matter) has gone away for thanksgiving and there is an uncharacteristic stillness about the place right now.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

DJ Tiesto- Traffic, totally backed.


----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Shut 'Em Down


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karizma - E Minor Shuffle


----------



## Antimatter

Opeth- The Drapery Falls


----------



## Necrophagist777

Agnostic Front - Addiction


----------



## DethCaek

Pathological Imperative by Malignancy


----------



## darbdavys

*Tesseract - Nascent*


----------



## redlol

trance around the world podcast #255


yes i have all of them


----------



## Necrophagist777

Cannibal Corpse - Pit of Zombies

Gonna see them live for the second time this saturday! \m/


----------



## Sebastian

Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## possumkiller

The Reverend Horton Heat-Liquor in the Front


----------



## Necrophagist777

Unearth - Cutman


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Call my Name


----------



## Antimatter

Keith Merrow- Shorted Out


----------



## budda

Korn.


----------



## budda

Korn.


----------



## ddtonfire

Holy Crap 

_Drive_ by Textures segues perfectly into _Absolomb_ by bulb!


----------



## mattofvengeance

N'Sync- Its Gonna Be Me (preparing for karaoke Tuesday )


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - The Wall (in its entirety)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Eminem - 3 A.M.


----------



## TomParenteau

Wipers - Youth Of America


----------



## darbdavys

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria

after this
The Devin Townsend Project - Supercrush!


----------



## damigu

the roots - rolling with heat


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## damigu

bob marley - jammin


----------



## Variant

*This awesome piece of music buy a relatively unknown Spanish prog band:*


----------



## liamh

Coheed & Cambria - Always and never.
Best..Album..EVER!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Bela Kiss- Lights! Camera! Action!


----------



## liamh

"Good mornig, your highness!
Oooh,oooh
I bought you your new snow shoes,
Ooooh, ooh"
*sniffle*


----------



## Cyntex

damigu said:


> bob marley - jammin



I hope you like jammin' too (8), love that song.

NP: Keith Merrow - Titan


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - The God That Failed


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Death - Misanthrope


----------



## Necrophagist777

Hanuman - Rodrigo Y Gabriela


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Luna Sea - Feel


----------



## Pauly

I just bought and listened to the entire Morbid Angel discography. \m/


----------



## Absaloms Axe

Devin Townsend Project - Gato
listend that song a lot ..and decided to learn it 
hope you won't kill me for the audio


----------



## mattofvengeance

Slipknot- Snuff


----------



## Xanithon

Dunes - Scale the Summit


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Securitron (Police State 2000)


----------



## Variant

Tasty, tasty album... Nile are back in full form.  While good, 'Ithyphallic' fell flat in more than a few places. This one does not!


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica Dyers Eve


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Amon Amarth - Tattered Banners and Bloody Flags


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Veronicas- Untouched


----------



## highlordmugfug

And now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My sister playing a bunch of Final Fantasy stuff on piano.


----------



## Cyntex

Raekwon - Surgical Gloves


----------



## xTiiMM3Hx

Whitechapel, Molotov Solution, Circle Of Contempt


----------



## damigu

regina spektor - fidelity


----------



## Necrophagist777

All of Dead Heart in A Dead World - Nevermore


----------



## Cyntex

Satyricon - Black Lava


----------



## Martin_777

Dropkick Murphys - I'm shipping up to Boston


----------



## damigu

rammstein - rammstein


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tool - Third Eye


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - ghosts i-iv


----------



## TomParenteau

Gary Hoey


----------



## Variant

^
Awesome, Hoey is the man. I have most of his stuff.




Right now:


----------



## TooDead

In my car I'm consistently switching between Lady Gaga - Fame Monster and Devin Townsend - Addicted



TomPerverteau said:


> Gary Hoey



Wow, I forgot all about Gary Hoey!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Battle of Mice-The lamb and the labrador
And after this




The original cut.


----------



## White Cluster

RA

RA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## cyril v

highlordmugfug said:


> Battle of Mice-The lamb and the labrador
> And after this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original cut.




I love the original... the drums sound so much better and really makes the songs sound better IMO. On the remastered album it sounds like he's playing a toy kit in comparison, the volume/attack on them is just so low. The guitar/bass mix is obviously way better on the remastered version, BUT AT WHAT COST!! lol

anyways... listening to this\/ at the moment.



i need to get that sybreed album, i'm broke right now though.


----------



## highlordmugfug

cyril v said:


> I love the original... the drums sound so much better and really makes the songs sound better IMO. On the remastered album it sounds like he's playing a toy kit in comparison, the volume/attack on them is just so low. The guitar/bass mix is obviously way better on the remastered version, BUT AT WHAT COST!! lol


Fuck yeah to that. They KILLED the drums on the remastered version. And while the guitars did sound tighter on the remaster, I don't know if I'd say better. The slack feel the original album had (coupled with the amazing drums, and hell, everything else about the album) was a big reason that it was so heavy and that I loved it so much.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Spiral Architect: 'A Sceptic's Universe'


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - One


----------



## Necrophagist777

Shawn Lane - Gray Pianos Flying


----------



## Luuk

Them Crooked Vultures - No One Loves Me & Neither Do I


----------



## DixieMcFrost

OK I was just listening to the radio and I heard this upbeat song
very new to me and it sounds great and I can't get it out of my head
so I ask my friend if she know this song or the singer and she told me that
it was Lady Gaga and the song I heard was Poker Face so I went to youtube and 
browse for the song I saw the video spectacular I love, now I'm listening to 
lady gaga twice every week can't stop..


----------



## highlordmugfug

Ezra Furman and the Harpoons-Take off your sunglasses


----------



## damigu

the cure - just like heaven


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

N.EX.T - Megatona Furioso


----------



## Azyiu

Queensrÿche - Chasing Blue Sky


----------



## Cynic

SikTh - "Sanguine Seas of Bigotry"


----------



## Daemoniac

Girls - Beastie Boys


----------



## tacotiklah

Decrepit Birth - The Living Doorway

Candlemass - Clouds of Demention


----------



## damigu

saturnus - for your demons


----------



## tacotiklah

Meshuggah - Dancers of a Discordant System

followed by:
Candlemass - If I Ever Die (their new album is so damn epic)
Origin - Wrath of Vishnu


----------



## damigu

regina spektor - that time


----------



## highlordmugfug

damigu said:


> regina spektor - that time


My GF loves Regina Spektor, I haven't listened to her material much yet.

Listening to


----------



## damigu

highlordmugfug said:


> My GF loves Regina Spektor, I haven't listened to her material much yet.



she's got a wonderful way with lyrics. it's conversational yet poetic at the same time.


----------



## Martin_777

Benediction - Grind Bastard


----------



## Variant




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Fuel


----------



## AK DRAGON

Need I say More?


----------



## TheSyncopath

Hypocrisy - A Taste of Extreme Divinity


----------



## Necrophagist777

Opeth - Bleak


----------



## Variant




----------



## Loomer

Mahavishnu Orchestra - "The Noonward Race"


----------



## highlordmugfug

Thanks to a thread in here reminding me of this song.


----------



## brahminlead

Periphery
Animals as Leaders
The Acacia Strain-Continent
Despised Icon-Day of Mourning
Advent-Naked and Cold
Rye Wolves
Scale the Summit 
SunnO)))


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Butterfly Effect - Final Conversation


----------



## Martin_777

Dropkick Murphys - Kiss Me I'm Shitfaced


----------



## Harry

Disenchantment - Meshuggah


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Isolation Theory


----------



## damigu

the sweet sound of my martin acoustic as i play it. i'm *SO* glad i brought this back to school with me after thanksgiving break.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

"You do that rather well...Don't you think?..."



damigu said:


> the sweet sound of my martin acoustic as i play it. i'm *SO* glad i brought this back to school with me after thanksgiving break.



Can you play the GuitarPro 5.2 theme?


----------



## Martin_777

Nile - Permitting the Noble Dead to Descend to the Underworld

Catchy songtitle isn't it?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Martin_777 said:


> Nile - Permitting the Noble Dead to Descend to the Underworld
> 
> Catchy songtitle isn't it?



I'm more of a 'Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In the Water' guy...


----------



## Martin_777

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm more of a 'Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In the Water' guy...





Now: Nile - Kem Khefa Kheshef


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Slit Your Guts

Oh, now it's Graves Of The Fathers....Heaviest song ever written.


----------



## Martin_777

Cannibal Corpse - Devoured By Vermin


----------



## Waelstrum

A Wild Hare- Spastic Ink
Easily the best music associated with Disney this millennium, if not all time.


----------



## Aeszvidel

Waelstrum said:


> A Wild Hare- Spastic Ink
> Easily the best music associated with Disney this millennium, if not all time.



agreed,

all hail ron jarzombek. 

edit: listening to blotted science now.

thanks to this, the whole album deserves a listen.


----------



## Martin_777

Cradle Of Filth - Midnight Shadows Crawl To Darken Counsel With Life

Yet another song with a really catchy title.


----------



## Cyntex

Blotted Science - Adenosine Breakdown


----------



## Aldarius




----------



## liamh

Cynic/Portal-Cosmos


----------



## gkoma

Uneven Structure - Reviving
Meshuggah - Closed Eye visual
Porcuptine Tree - Anesthetize


----------



## cyril v

can't stop listening to this cd....


----------



## mattofvengeance

Martin_777 said:


> Cradle Of Filth - Midnight Shadows Crawl To Darken Counsel With Life
> 
> Yet another song with a really catchy title.



Speaking of catchy titles, my itunes just shuffled to this. 

Nile- Chapter of Obeisance before giving Breath to the Inert One in the presence of the Crescent Shaped Horns.


----------



## MFB

Sleep - Dopesmoker...in its entirety


----------



## Kotex

The Fall of Troy~ In the unlikely event.


----------



## Haydenlad

favoure tracks this week are
after the burial - aspiration
animals as leaders - tempting time
bulb - buttersnips
the faceless - akeldama
misery signals - reset/homecoming
and
jamie t - sticks and stones (catchy as hell!)


----------



## Azyiu

John "Man-Bear" Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss (Live)


----------



## mattofvengeance

Meshuggah- Concatenation


----------



## baryton

Exivious - An Elusive Need


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley- He Didn't Have To Be


----------



## Jaytality

*On The Stereo: Death
In The Car: Vomitron*

* F. T. W.*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deftones - Knife Party


----------



## Variant




----------



## Necrophagist777

Variant said:


>



I have a shirt of that album cover and the album 

Dream Theater - As I am


----------



## BrainArt

Every Deftones album that I have.


----------



## Variant

^
You both are awesome.


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - Desert Island


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Berzerker


----------



## TomParenteau

Trash Men- Surfin' Bird

Back-to-back, over & over, for hours on end like Peter Griffin.


----------



## BrainArt

Fear Factory - Demanufacture.


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

Divine Heresy - Impossible is Nothing (H)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - Fear of the Sky


----------



## TonalArchitect

Meshuggah- Chaosphere


----------



## ry_z

Kashiwa Daisuke - april.#02


----------



## Martin_777

Neaera - Prey to anguish


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Obscura - Universe Momentum


----------



## splinter8451

Chimp Spanner. Over and over until I receive my copy of At The Dream's Edge. Hopefully on Christmas day! haha


----------



## November5th

Anubis Gate-The Detached 

One of my favorite album's of 2009.Awesome melodic/prog/power metal.



Dean


----------



## damigu

the darkness - blind man


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Sakura


----------



## Cyntex

Emperor - Sworn


----------



## UGH

Guttural Secrete - Reek Of Pubescent Despoilment


----------



## cyril v

holy hell... i've been waiting for this for a while now. monotheist was the shit, and this seems to continue in that same path.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Former CELTIC FROST Mainman's TRIPTYKON Signs with CENTURY MEDIA RECORDS

 

edit: there are three tracks in the link, not spamming.


----------



## liamh

Genesis-Suppers ready


----------



## Cyntex

American Nightmare (GUTG) - Protest Song #00


----------



## TomParenteau

Stupid Christmas songs


----------



## moreNapalmplz

listening to The Art Of Partying album by Municipal Waste


----------



## BrainArt

Simoom (New Track Up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Best local band from here ever!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## damigu

christmas music. being piped all through the house.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nobuo Uematsu - One Winged Angel (Dissidia version)


----------



## mattofvengeance

Donna Lewis- I Love You Always Forever


Best song ever


----------



## BrainArt

The Periphery songs that I have on my ipod.  I'm in a good mood, and it's only making it better.


----------



## Prydogga

^^^^^^^^ 

The Walk - Periphery


----------



## Necrophagist777

John Mayer Trio - Vultures


----------



## Deviliumrei

Mors Subita - S.C.S. Really good sounding finnish metal


----------



## Cyntex

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Lady Gaga - Speechless

Easily the best production I've heard this year, aside from Rammstein's "Liebe ist fur alle da".


----------



## Martin_777

Scar Symmetry - Mechanical Soul Cybernetics


----------



## Necrophagist777

Sybreed - Ethernity


----------



## mattofvengeance

Esp Griffyn said:


> Lady Gaga - Speechless
> 
> Easily the best production I've heard this year, aside from Rammstein's "Liebe ist fur alle da".



Yeah, I've been jammin that album since I got it last week. 

as you can see from an earlier post in this very thread,


mattofvengeance said:


>


----------



## jus7tin

Tesseract
Periphery
fellsilent
Meshuggah
Dream theater
After the burial


----------



## AEQUITAS7

Mix station on Pandora which so far has consisted of Meshuggah, Unearth, Trivium, ATR, Shadows Fall, Paranormal Activity, and Killswitch


----------



## Variant




----------



## mattofvengeance

Lady Gaga- Dance in the Dark


----------



## Martin_777

Sabaton - Panzerkampf


----------



## Cyntex

Duvel Duvel - Spietkong


----------



## caughtinamosh

Miles of Machines - Jeff Loomis


----------



## Cyntex

Steve Vai - I Would Love To (Passion & Warfare FTW)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Meshuggah - The Paradoxial Spiral


----------



## Bender

Pantera- Floods

RIP Dimebag


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- I Won't See You Tonight pt. 2


pt. 1 would be a huge mistake at this juncture. R.I.P. Jimmy


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Mithras - To Fall From The Heavens


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Spinalcord - Hysteria


----------



## Martin_777

Paradise Lost - As Horizons End


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR

After the Burial - Aspiration


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dragonforce-Body Breakdown


----------



## blackseeds

Augury - Aetheral


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Ancient - The Pagan Cycle


----------



## damigu

karnivool - the medicine wears off


----------



## vampiregenocide

Fellsilent - Drowned In My Enemy


----------



## BrainArt

Both Divine Heresy albums.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dragonforce-Black Fire


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Charles Dutoit conducting the Montreal Symphony Orchestra - Neptune, the Mystic, from Gustav Holst's "The Planets"


----------



## Sephiroth952

trivium-the crusade


----------



## damigu

the black eyed peas - imma be

(i'm not a fan of their previous work, but there's something addictive about this album)


----------



## Magero

Ion Dissonance - Kneel

So heavy. Gotta try and remember what their tuning is now...


----------



## Sephiroth952

Symphony X-The Accolade


----------



## CrushingAnvil

damigu said:


> the black eyed peas - imma be
> 
> (i'm not a fan of their previous work, but there's something addictive about this album)



The door is over there... 

 joking.

Dio - Gypsy


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## mattofvengeance

Stemm- Fallen


----------



## damigu

barry adamson - the sweetest embrace


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Loomis - Miles Of Machines


----------



## Miguelsvd

i'm listening to ROOKS! their EP is on their myspace for a few days... ROOKS (EP UP NOW!!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Cyntex

Rusty Cooley - Dominion

Listening to a disc with shred/instrume(n)tal songs I'm giving to a colleague (fellow guitarist) who's into metal, check it out:

1. Jeff Loomis - Miles Of Machines
2. Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
3. Spastic Ink - To Counter And Groove In E minor
4. Animals As Leaders - CAFO
5. Rusty Cooley - Dominion
6. Steve Vai - Freak Show Excess
7. John Petrucci - Glassgow Kiss
9. Paul Gilbert - The Curse Of Castle Dragon
10. Blotted Science - Adenosine Breakdown
11. Blotted Science - Adenosine Buildup
12. Keith Merrow - Pillar of Creations

Either he will be inspired, or he will give up playing the guitar at all, lol.


----------



## MikeH

The Black Dahlia Murder - "A Vulgar Picture"


----------



## telecaster90

Dr Dre-Big Ego's


----------



## Variant

Ministry | C-U-LaTour - 13th Planet Sampler


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Rembrandts- I'll Be There For You


I've been watching lots of Friends here lately. I got the complete series for Christmas. Sue me.


----------



## Prydogga

mattofvengeance said:


> The Rembrandts- I'll Be There For You
> 
> 
> I've been watching lots of Friends here lately. I got the complete series for Christmas. Sue me.





The New Black - SYL


----------



## Sephiroth952

Symphony X-Dressed To Kill


----------



## Cyntex

The Faceless - Xenochrist, best track om the album imho.


----------



## kornhenchman

Korn all day


----------



## Cyntex

A Fire Inside - The Celluloid Dream


----------



## damigu

supreme beings of leisure - so much more


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

1 Giant Leap - Solita Sin Solidad


----------



## mattofvengeance

Johnny Cage screaming in the first Mortal Kombat movie 


"Those were $500 sunglasses, asshole."


----------



## Cyntex

Cacaphony - The Ninja


----------



## mattofvengeance

Ra- Do You Call My Name?


----------



## damigu

barry adamson - something wicked this way comes



mattofvengeance said:


> Ra- Do You Call My Name?



awesome song! pimp metal, if there ever was such a thing.


----------



## cyril v

sick sick band.


----------



## mattofvengeance

damigu said:


> awesome song! pimp metal, if there ever was such a thing.



 I couldn't agree with that sentiment any more.


----------



## Despised_0515

Zero System - Pure Diesel


----------



## ArtDecade

Marty Friedman / &#38634;&#12398;&#33775;


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jordin Sparks- Battlefield


You better go and get Sharonda


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica


----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- Laid to Rest


----------



## BenInKY

In Flames - Egonomic


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Rareform


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dir En Grey - Glass Skin


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Panama



ArtDecade said:


> Marty Friedman / &#38634;&#12398;&#33775;



By the way, is this the same &#38634;&#12398;&#33775; by &#20013;&#23798;&#32654;&#22025;? Or is it an original song?


----------



## goat violator

Antithesis by Origin


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Azyiu said:


> By the way, is this the same &#38634;&#12398;&#33775; by &#20013;&#23798;&#32654;&#22025;? Or is it an original song?



Same one. From the Tokyo Jukebox album, all songs are covers.


----------



## mattofvengeance

All That Remains- Forever In Your Hands


----------



## Martin_777

Thin Lizzy - Emerald


----------



## liamh

Steve Vai - Frangelica pt.II


----------



## Cyntex

Reflux - Above The Pyramid And The Eye

ordering the cd, Checked this out a couple of years ago and totally forgot about until I recently started listening to AAL because of this board (Y).

100th post yay..


----------



## Antimatter

Cannibal Corpse- Infinite Misery

This song is goddamn awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Slayer - Angel of Death


----------



## blkroseimmortal

Periphery - The Walk \m/ \m/


----------



## mattofvengeance

H.I.M.- For You


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - angry chair


----------



## Azyiu

Radiohead - Everything In Its Right Place



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Same one. From the Tokyo Jukebox album, all songs are covers.



Thanks very much, I think I am going to look for that album now.


----------



## Daemoniac

The sound of the platesetter in my print shop beeping incessantly due to some ridiculous error


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - acid bubble


----------



## mattofvengeance

Veil of Maya- Pillars


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Devin Townsend - Hyperdrive


----------



## mattofvengeance

The episode of Friends where Monica dates Chip and Joey and Chandler get robbed.


----------



## possumkiller

Pink Floyd: The Nile Song and The Narrow Way Pt3


----------



## Sang-Drax

30 Seconds to Mars - Closer to the Edge


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - One


----------



## MikeH

Conducting From The Grave - From Ruins We Rise


----------



## Sephiroth952

Trivium-Kirisute Gomen


----------



## s_k_mullins

Joe Bonamassa- Ballad of John Henry


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Gunslinger


----------



## Cyntex

Veil of Maya - Mark The Lines


----------



## mattofvengeance

Kenny Loggins- Highway to the Danger Song


Most badass song ever made. The music video is like watching Top Gun in five minutes with the added benefit of Kenny's legendary beard.


----------



## damigu

circle of dust - chasm


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Abingdon Boys School - Via Dolorosa


----------



## Hollowman

Devin Townsend -Deep Peace


----------



## CrushingAnvil

'*Incontestably Evil*' by *Deeds Of Flesh* off the album _'Crown Of Souls'_


----------



## possumkiller

Ihsahn-After


----------



## ArtDecade

Amorphis - Godlike Machine


----------



## liamh

Soft Machine-Teeth


----------



## mattofvengeance

Trenches- Ocean Currents


----------



## blister7321

pantera the ataris trivium chimera mudvayne better left unsaids testify and whitechapel


----------



## mattofvengeance

All That Remains- Believe in Nothing.

One of my favorite cover songs. They stayed true to the original while doing it their own way, which to me, is the blue print of a successful cover.


----------



## Azyiu

Thelonious Monk - I Mean You


----------



## mattofvengeance

Unearth- Giles


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Cog - The River Song


----------



## mattofvengeance

Orianthi- Suffocated


----------



## Alien DNA

Arch Enemy - Bury me an angel


----------



## Sephiroth952

Symphony X-King of Terrors


----------



## Cyntex

The Beach Boys - Get Around


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - shame in you


----------



## Despised_0515

The Red Chord - Hour of Rats


----------



## kung_fu

Q-tip - Manwomanboogie


----------



## Customisbetter

"Playing God" by Paramore


----------



## MerlinTKD

BTBAM - The Great Misdirect
Scale the Summit - Carving Desert Canyons
Cynic - Traced In Air 

I'm getting ready for the show in Charlotte on Feb 6


----------



## D-EJ915

Living Sacrifice: Organized Lie


----------



## tian

Reflux - Above the Pyramid and the Eye


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alice in Chains - Down in a Hole


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

The compositions I submitted to UCLA. I hope it's not as painful for the audition committee to listen to this as it is for me.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Lamb of God- Terror and Hubris in the House of Frank Pollard


----------



## Cyntex

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Veronicas- Untouched


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Joe Satriani - Friends


----------



## Martin_777

Threshold - Slipstream


----------



## nihilist

Kaizers Orchestra - Evig Pint


----------



## Martin_777

Megadeth - Lucretia


----------



## darbdavys

Buckethead - Jordan


----------



## damigu

that 1 guy - mustaches


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Archetype


----------



## Banana Wedgie

The sound of dying children (JK)

SERIOUSLY:

Serenity In Murder - Slayer (Divine Interventions ftw)


----------



## mattofvengeance

Darkest Hour- Demon(s)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MikeH

"Mental Illness" - Fleshrot


----------



## Jay Jay

"Aurora" - Viatrophy


----------



## jackson dude

what is the name of the movie were on the cover it has the chick with the black stitch in her mouth and her face and the background are all like blue lighted


----------



## cyril v

a little different..


----------



## mattofvengeance

Meshuggah- Bleed


Heaviest song in the history of the universe. I can bench press cars and grow a full beard in a matter of seconds when listening to it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Creedance Clearwater Revival - I Heard It Through The Grape Vine 

Fucking classic. Fucking good. Fucking fucking.


----------



## tian

^ Definitely fucking agreed.

Bleeding Skies - Look at the Sky


----------



## Xanithon

Groove - Drewsif Stalin's Musical Endeavours


----------



## damigu

flight of the conchords - the humans are dead



EDIT: if you like Hiromi Uehara's stuff, check out Mahavishnu Orchestra--her work is heavily inspired by theirs.


----------



## Troegenator

mattofvengeance said:


> Lamb of God- Terror and Hubris in the House of Frank Pollard



That song and the album its on kick serious ass!

Right now i'm listening to: Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## Sebastian

The Game- One Night


----------



## mattofvengeance

Troegenator said:


> That song and the album its on kick serious ass!
> 
> Right now i'm listening to: Opeth - Blackwater Park



Absolutely. I'm so glad they did the reissue of New American Gospel, cause I hated the original production on that album. 

I'm jammin some Sequoia Throne by Protest the Hero


----------



## BrainArt

Freak Kitchen. The song that is one currently is "Gun God". Mattias "IA" Eklundh = Win.


----------



## Martin_777

Symphony X - Inferno


----------



## Sebastian

Eazy E - Neighborhood Sniper


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Vital Signs


----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy - False Gospel


----------



## Cyco Nino

Lady Gaga - Fashion LOL


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - One Slip


----------



## Xanithon

Not Enough Mana - Periphery.


----------



## Sebastian

Eazy E - Neighborhood Sniper


----------



## Martin_777

At The Gates - Cold


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## ArtDecade

^ Hahahaha! Sweet!


----------



## ry_z

Kashiwa Daisuke - _Program Music I_

This album absolutely floors me every single time.


----------



## Despised_0515

Molotov Solution - Only the Dead


----------



## Joker962

Humality


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

ArtDecade said:


> ^ Hahahaha! Sweet!



I've recently gotten into her music. I really like it and I respect her as an artist. It's really the only modern pop cd I even have.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Sympozium - Dimmu Borgir.

New Logitech Speakers sound like mother fucking Cthulhu filling in for Sauron in Decapitated.

Epic sentence, huh?


----------



## simonXsludge

*celtic frost* - monotheist


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Motorbreath


----------



## technomancer

Rainbow - Rainbow Rising


----------



## damigu

a perfect circle - the noose


----------



## ry_z

*&#22818;&#20013;&#22818;* - &#12452;&#12522;&#12516; -Il y a-

This album is fucking awesome so far.


----------



## Koshchei

Philip Glass: Symphony no.8


----------



## tchiky

Hello there
So looking for free music hmm...
i found that in last.fm one has to pay now
and pandora doesn't work in europe
The worst is that they repeat the playlists over again
i found this free website that shuffle music videos from youtube, it gives many new results, similar artists and bands

it's Welcome to tv243.com - shuffling music videos - free

Enjoy


----------



## dream-thief

Unsun - The Other Side

I spy a bot...


----------



## ugg im kyle

Lately i've been jamming A LOT of:
-Dead To Fall : Are You Serious? / The Phoenix Throne
-Fallujah
-Megadeth : Rust In Peace


----------



## havocvulture10

Obscura- Cosmogenesis, the entire album is amazing, i highly suggest all of you give them a listen

Ihsahn- Undercurrent


----------



## InCasinoOut

Borgore - Womanizer



I'm convinced that Borgore makes the most metal sounding electronic music ever. Hell, the breakdown (it's at 2:33 in the video) in Womanizer totally sounds like Meshuggah with synths instead, and his beats in general are so heavy they make me head bang instead of want to dance.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## ddtonfire

The untitled track near the end from Periphery's Update Enchilada video.


----------



## damigu

keith merrow - bioluminescent


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## technomancer

The Absence - Riders of the Plague (I listen to full cds lol)


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Isolation


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Scar Symmetry - Morphogenesis

100th post in this thread.


----------



## Sebastian

City Of Fire - Rain


----------



## BurialWithin

Within the ruins - Creature CD
Enfold Darkness - favorite band this month lol
Kronos - Collosal Strife album and Hellenic Terror album


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Human


----------



## troyguitar

LOST HORIZON

best power metal ever.


----------



## vampiregenocide

TesseracT - Concealing Fate Pt I


----------



## ArtDecade

Liar - Janne Da Arc


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Outlaw Torn


----------



## Prax

A lot of scale the summit and spastic ink, as well as the usual Dream Theater, Circus Maximus, etc. etc. 

I recently picked up Endgame, not a huge megadeth fan anymore but it was still pretty cool.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Damage Inc.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex

The Faceless - Legion Of The Serpent

Ihsahn - After (the song)


----------



## Kotex

Wishbone Ash


----------



## cyril v




----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Ensiferum -- Victory Songs

I still like Iron and From Afar better, but this one isn't quite as bad as I've had it in my head.


----------



## TomParenteau

Death--"Human" & "Symbolic"


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dream Theater-Erotomania


----------



## ArtDecade

Jay Chou - Retreat


----------



## November5th

Adagio-Dominate


----------



## Sephiroth952

Symphony X-Evolution


----------



## Variant




----------



## Cyco Nino

Lady Gaga - Paparazzi


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been on a massive revival binge and respinning her albums of late.


----------



## Azyiu

Marty Friedman - ELIXIR


----------



## Prydogga

Azyiu said:


> Marty Friedman - ELIXIR


----------



## Axel_Blaze

On my iPod at the mo'

The Absence- The Murder
Jeff Loomis- Shouting Fire at the Funeral
Nocturnus- Lake of Fire
Bolt Thrower- World Eater
Hibria- Change Your Life Line


----------



## cow 7 sig

FEAR FACTORY mechanfuckinize


----------



## Azyiu

Anthrax - N.F.B. (Dallabnikufesin)


----------



## Colton165

nothing at the moment.

i am however wishing my ipod was not dead and i was not away from home on my uncles computer, so i can listen to cloudkickers new EP/release thing.

Glints Collide, Spasm by Meshuggah as well as Born by Nevermore are fading in and out of my head though.


----------



## Azyiu

X-Japan - Unfinished


----------



## Ram150023

Kickin a mix of Meshuggah, L.o.G. and ADTR


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Kalmah- They Will Return


----------



## Daemoniac

Powerman 5000 - When Worlds Collide


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## AK DRAGON




----------



## Martin_777

My Dying Bride - For You


----------



## Kotex

Jethro Tull~ Aqualung


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - the fragile

(listening to it all the way through)


----------



## TheWreck

Rotten Sound - Exit


----------



## damigu

alice in chain - sea of sorrow

(finished NIN not too long ago)


----------



## TheWreck

Cephalic Carnage - Exploiting Dysfunction


----------



## ry_z

Sunn O))) - ØØ Void

It feels like having a bus parked on top of you, but in a good way.


----------



## ArtDecade

Art of Life - X-Japan


----------



## darbdavys

Nahash - Mysterium Tremendum


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Scar Symmetry: Ghost Prototype 1 - Measurement of Thought

Easily my favorite SS song.


----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- A Change Of Seasons


----------



## damigu

sleep - dopesmoker

(the whole thing)


----------



## Origin

Meshuggah's Catch 33, I can't get enough of them lately, so many layers to peel off.


----------



## thorsr

Vinnie Moore - Time Oddysey
Nile - Annihilation of the wicked


----------



## Cyco Nino

Aesop Rock - Catacomb kids


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - &#40644;&#26127;&#12395;&#30643;&#12434;&#38281;&#12376;&#12390;


----------



## Randy

69 Eyes - Devils

Yeah, it's cheesy as hell but it's fun.


----------



## TheWreck

Ion Dissonance....


----------



## ArtDecade

Ocean - B'z


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Them Crooked Vultures - Nobody Loves Me, Neither Do I


----------



## ArtDecade

Hane no namida - Spin Aqua


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blue Öyster Cult - Sole Survivor.


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Cyco Nino

Fear Factory - Scumgrief


----------



## vampiregenocide

Meshuggah - Electric Red (Live)


----------



## ArtDecade

The Vamps - Life on Mars? (Bowie Cover)


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Last Chance to Reason - Cock Eating Bullet


----------



## ArtDecade

Tiebreaker - Issei Noro


----------



## damigu

RJD2 - the colossus

(listening to the whole thing--i just got the album)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Over the Clouds


----------



## ArtDecade

Allan Holdsworth - Funnels


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley ft. Keith Urban- Start a Band


----------



## Rabsa

Stam1na's latest album, Viimeinen Atlantis (The Last Atlantis) wich was released yesterday in Finland. This album kick some f*cking ass!


----------



## Cyco Nino

Backstreet boys - i want it that way

Aahahahahaha i'm having fun listening this pop stuff from 90s


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Salamanders In The Sun


----------



## shredhead117

Animals As Leaders - On Impulse


----------



## Cyco Nino

Sevendust & Chino Moreno - Bender


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - Never Fade


----------



## Evil7

Noisia - Block Control


----------



## Randy

*Stam1na - Pakkolasku*


----------



## Randy

*Danger Danger - Beat The Bullet (Live)*


----------



## technomancer

King Diamond - Conspiracy


----------



## Azyiu

John "Man-Bear" Petrucci - Lost Without You (Live)


----------



## Cyntex

Symphony X - Set The World On Fire


----------



## ry_z

Boris - Akuma no Uta


----------



## damigu

lady gaga - lovegame


----------



## ivancic1al

kowloon walled city's EPs 

good ole stoner metal.


----------



## Colton165

Fear Factory's new album Mechanize.

Good stuff right here.


----------



## Origin

Dream Theater's Awake, compulsively put it on after jacking it to pictures of the old Ibanez JP models...one can dream


----------



## damigu

that 1 guy - mustaches


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

False Flag: Sons of Liberty


----------



## Colton165

Scar Symmetrys Holographic Universe album


----------



## darbdavys

Gorgoroth - Carving A Giant


----------



## Antimatter

Pig Destroyer- Gravedancer

Dude I just found this band they kick ass


----------



## damigu

barry adamson - walk on fire


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Voices


----------



## WoodenAshtray

Car Bomb - H5N1


----------



## atbmsyl

Roter sand - Rammstein


----------



## damigu

the mars volta - l'via l'viaquez


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Astronomy Domine


----------



## Variant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## damigu

living sacrifice - the infinite order

(just got the new album and they're back to being punch-you-in-the-face heavy!)


----------



## Xanithon

I - Meshuggah

just passed the 11 minute mark...


----------



## Cyntex

The Kandidate - Give Up All Hope

Gorod - Programmers Of Decline


----------



## Martin_777

Exodus - Impaler


----------



## darbdavys

Ihsahn - On The Shores

damn, it's beautiful


----------



## MaxOfMetal

All this recent talk of Benson picking has made me go through my Shawn Lane collection. 

Listening to Time Is The Enemy at the moment.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sade - Smooth Operator


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Cygnus x-1 Book II


----------



## blackseeds

Augury - Aetheral (from fragmentary evidence)

and of course 
Meshuggah- BLEED!


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Stone Cold Crazy


----------



## technomancer

The Absence - From Your Grave


----------



## Cyntex

Ihsahn - On The Shores


----------



## Martin_777

Rage - The Edge Of Darkness


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Loomis - Devil Theory


----------



## TomParenteau

3 Inches of Blood "Avenge and Vanquish"


----------



## technomancer

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## damigu

technomancer said:


> Mahavishnu Orchestra - Inner Mounting Flame





i'll be listening to that tomorrow morning on my walk to class.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Learning To Live


----------



## damigu

seether - world falls away


----------



## Adil-2552

All Shall Perish


----------



## technomancer

Eric Clemenzi - Basement Tapes


----------



## liamh

Between the buried and me-White walls


----------



## CrashRG

Just acquired Throwdown newest, "Deathless".....its pretty badass, and they seem to be heading further into Pantera-esque territory. Which is fine with me.

Also got Evanescence "The Open Door".....I would like to state that I love Amy Lee. Her voice is incredible.


----------



## HitemHard

Them Crooked Vultures


----------



## damigu

saviour machine - behold a pale horse (the ego mix)


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - The Count Of Tuscany


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dark Tranquillity - Lost To Apathy


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Beneath, Between & Behind

omg @ last.fm
60666 plays since 2 Nov 2005, so metal


----------



## damigu

simon & garfunkel - the sound of silence


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gilbert - It's All Too Much


----------



## damigu

public enemy - welcome to the terrordome


----------



## Dystopia

was listenin to a compilation of deathcore breakdowns, now im listenin to Combustion by Meshuggah


----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - Race With Devil On Spanish Highway


----------



## Martin_777

Symphony X - King of Terrors


----------



## Les Paul Gibson

I am listening to:

Al di Meola
Greg Howe
Jason Becker
Cocteau Twins
Chicago
Megadeath
my recorded stuff-


----------



## skattabrain

High on Fire - Snakes for the Divine and Frost Hammer


----------



## Martin_777

Iron Maiden - Murders in the Rue Morgue


----------



## Michael

Tony MacAlpine - City Beneath The Sea


----------



## QuambaFu

Aspiration by After the Burial


----------



## FractalEffect

The Black Dahlia Murder - Black Valor


----------



## sicstynine

Kinda stuck to Entombed this week


----------



## Mr Violence

Misery Signals - Controller


----------



## TomParenteau

Jeff Beck with Tal Wilkenfeld


----------



## s_k_mullins

Joe Bonamassa- The Ballad of John Henry


----------



## MikeH

TTDTDE - Cliff Burton Surprise


----------



## damigu

living sacrifice - killers


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Aeon's album 'Bleeding The False'.

Rise To Dominate makes me sad in pants


----------



## Azyiu

Vai - Still My Bleeding Heart


----------



## Cyntex

Structures - Departure


----------



## damigu

lady gaga - alejandro


----------



## technomancer

Rush - Fly By Night
Rush - Moving Pictures
Rush - Signals


----------



## Cyntex

Moving Pictures <3

Just bought fly by night and signals this week 

np: Boards Of Canada - Chromakey Dreamcoat


----------



## Customisbetter

The new Meshuggah DVD (bought it from Hot Topic  )

Combustion specifically.


----------



## damigu

KMFDM - dogma


----------



## RedMorfine

Julius Eastman-Unjust Malaise


----------



## Jumpyjack

Textures - Laments of an Icarus


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Pancake Attack.... oops, I meant *Panic Attack*!


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - Black Cat


----------



## damigu

bloodsimple - running from nothing


----------



## Sephiroth952

Edguy-Navigator


----------



## Joel

Ion Dissonance - Solace (The whole album)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Faith No More - Stripsearch


----------



## Antimatter

Earth- Rise To Glory


----------



## Gitte

Confession - Send A Meat Truck 

(Nice Hardcore from Australia)


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Crucify My Love


----------



## Cyco Nino

Meshuggah - Concatenation


----------



## Cyntex

Meshuggah - Closed Eye Visuals


----------



## Customisbetter

Planet X - Alien Hip Hop


----------



## Cyntex

Textures - Transgression


----------



## Sephiroth952

Queensryche-NM156


----------



## Azyiu

V2 - Virginity


----------



## Cyntex

Deathspell Omega - The Shrine Of Mad Laughter


----------



## Gitte

The Acacia Strain - Terminated


----------



## cyril v




----------



## busiman

Ion Dissonance


----------



## CrushingAnvil

'Earthly Love' - Gorguts


----------



## damigu

beautiful.

it's the ending credits song from "shutter island" (just saw it this weekend)--a combination of the vocal tracks from a 60's torch song and a more recent orchestral composition.


----------



## Opeth666




----------



## ry_z

Sunn O))) - Belülr&#337;l Pusztít

drone + digeridoo + jackhammer = 
http://www.last.fm/music/Sunn+O)))/_/Belülről+Pusztít


----------



## Cyntex

The Faceless - Legions Of The Serpent

Lol at Sunn O))) post, couple weeks ago dropped by a friend who build himself a pretty large subwoofer, testing it with Sunn O, man my stomache felt upset just by the sheer heaviness


----------



## Variant




----------



## Ricky_Gallows

A-sync.



soooooooooo goood.


----------



## Cyntex

The Beach Boys - Be True To Your School


----------



## Martin_777

Old Mans Child - Unholy Foreign Crusade


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Final Fantasy XIII OST - The Sunleth Waterscape


----------



## Hollowman

Rocket Man - Elton John after that Black Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## NickDowe

Katatonia- Forsaker


----------



## Krullnar

Orphaned Land- Olat Ha'tamid


----------



## Variant




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Outlaw Torn


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gilbert - SVT


----------



## TomParenteau

Dream Theater "Systematic Chaos"


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Circumstances


----------



## Randy

Molotov Solution - Corporatocracy


----------



## Origin

Killswitch II


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## ArtDecade

Zones - Holdsworth


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Faith No More - Just A Man


----------



## Prydogga

OMNOM - Snow Angel. Holy shit, just found out about OMNOM, this is fucking sick


----------



## ry_z

You loved Kaya  Silvery Dark and Sunn O)))  Candlewolf of the Golden Chalice. just now

My last.fm page is a surrealist masterpiece.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Azyiu

&#24067;&#34955;&#23493;&#27888; - YOU


----------



## Waelstrum

Symphony X- On the Edge of Forever


----------



## Cyntex

Shurik'n - J'attends


----------



## TomAwesome

Oceansize - Effloresce


----------



## Randy

Illdisposed - Jeff


----------



## ry_z

Boris with Merzbow - Rock Dream


----------



## angryman

VOLUMES


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Morbid Angel - _'Summoning Redemption'_


----------



## Michael

Children of Bodom - Punch Me I Bleed


----------



## cow 7 sig

karnivool .. head case


----------



## Randy

Mnemic - Orbiting


----------



## Customisbetter

Cloudkicker - %


----------



## josh pelican

Octopus - Bonsai


----------



## BrainArt

Symphony X - Paradise Lost.


----------



## damigu

pink floyd - hey you




ry_z said:


> Sunn O))) - Belülr&#337;l Pusztít
> 
> drone + digeridoo + jackhammer =



whoa, i didn't know sunn O))) had a hungarian element to the band!
i'm going to have to give them another listen!

(FYI: that song title translates as "kills/destroys from within")


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Ometh


Getting psyched for that new record!


----------



## josh pelican

Cannibal Corpse - The Wretched Spawn.


----------



## Customisbetter

Nocturne in F# minor by Joshua Seth


----------



## ry_z

damigu said:


> whoa, i didn't know sunn O))) had a hungarian element to the band!
> i'm going to have to give them another listen!
> 
> (FYI: that song title translates as "kills/destroys from within")



The Hungarian mostly comes from Attila Csihar, I think. (he's been collaborating with them a lot ever since White2 in 2004)

Now playing:

*Boris - Amplifier Worship*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Faith No More & Boo Ya Tribe - Another Body Murdered


----------



## marbledbeef

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Faith No More & Boo Ya Tribe - Another Body Murdered



Yeah! I dig that song, also 'Just Another Victim' Helmet & House of Pain.
......The rest of Judgment Night not so much


----------



## Sebastian

Tupac - 2 Of Amerikaz Most Wanted


----------



## WoodenAshtray

Porcupine Tree - Sentimental


----------



## josh pelican

A Secret Death - Fear is the Driving Force


----------



## HeartCollector

IbanezShredderB said:


> Symphony X - Paradise Lost.



nice


----------



## epic507

Constant Motion - Dream Theater


----------



## dream-thief

Vampira + Vampolka - Devin Townsend


----------



## Triple7

Mnemic- Hero(in)


----------



## Krullnar

Yyrkoon "Unhealthy Opera"


----------



## OwainXerath

Tentet au Carre and Dixie Dregs


----------



## Fzau

Combustion - Meshuggah


----------



## cyril v

i want one...


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

BTBAM - Colours

James Labrie

Jeff Loomis

The Human Abstract


----------



## cow 7 sig

andy timmons electric gypsy


----------



## matt397

Devin Townsend Project - Addicted !


----------



## victim5150

Badlands first album (Jake E. Lee is awesome) and James Labrie Elements of Persuasion.


----------



## sentagoda

Johnny Cash - Aint no grave


----------



## ry_z

Kayo Dot - Blue Lambency Downward


----------



## Munky7Head

MAGGOT STUFFED CUNTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I KILLED THE FETUS MYSELF.


----------



## thefpb2

Deftones-Rocket Skates


----------



## Tyrant

Greg Pope - Push It Away

now over to

Greg Pope - Forget This Time <----Love that track


----------



## damigu

RJD2 - 1976


----------



## Wookieslayer

In Mourning - Monolith


----------



## cow 7 sig

cow 7 sig said:


> andy timmons electric gypsy



and again.I LOVE THIS TUNE.the whole album is awesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ween - Freedom of 76


----------



## sentagoda

Divine Heresy - Failed Creation


----------



## cow 7 sig

Andy Timmons,that was then,this is now


----------



## Sebastian

Dokken - It's not love


----------



## Opeth666

love this lil tune. anyone have any idea what its tuned to? i'd like to try and figure it out by ear.


----------



## damigu

sleep - dopesmoker


----------



## scottro202

Epica-Resign To Surrender  Simone Simmons


----------



## Customisbetter

Marvelous Things by Eisley


----------



## sentagoda

Audioslave - Show me how to live


----------



## damigu

jimi hendrix - crosstown traffic


----------



## sentagoda

Foo Fighters - Times like these ( acoustic )


----------



## angryman

Volumes


----------



## El Caco

The Racket on JJJ with Fear Factory.


----------



## Prydogga

s7eve said:


> The Racket on JJJ with Fear Factory.



 

Electric Red - Meshuggah


----------



## sentagoda

Zeromancer - The death of romance


----------



## Sliggy

Deftones - Diamond Eyes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Abingdon Boys School - Valkyrie


----------



## elscar

angryman said:


> Volumes



win!

Andy Mckee - Samus Stardive

chilling out before bed music


----------



## damigu

saturnus - christ goodbye


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## Variant




----------



## MikeH

Enfold Darkness - In the Galleries of the Utmost Evil

Shit is so brutal!


----------



## cow 7 sig

metallica-astronomy


----------



## oompa

massive attack - teardrop

classic, incredibly beautiful. forgot about it for a couple of years, then when i got jose gonzalez latest album and he covered it i remembered how much i love it.


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Road Games
Allan Holdsworth - I.O.U.
Allan Holdsworth - The Sixteen Men of Tain


----------



## tbird11

Right now I've been punishing:

Initiation - Psycroptic live CD/DVD

Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis (just got back into this bad boy. Seeing them live in 2 weeks!)


----------



## Variant




----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Blues for Tony


----------



## adaman

Vital Remains - Scorned
Dave Suzuki is a Beast!


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## ry_z

Ulver - Shadows of the Sun

Absolutely gorgeous album.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Nothing


----------



## damigu

MGMT - electric feel


----------



## Prydogga

Peep Show - SikTh


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Joe Satriani - Andalusia (live)


----------



## TomParenteau

The LA Fitness Radio Network


----------



## daveycrockett

new Dillinger, and the new Shooter Jennings < badass


----------



## Martin_777

Danko Jones - Code Of The Road


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## damigu

kesha - tik tok

(yes, i'll admit to it!  )


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Hellhammer - Triumph of Death


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Echoes of innocence


----------



## MikeH

Dying Fetus - Shepherd's Commandment


----------



## synrgy

Last couple of days, I've been listening to a fair bit of the "8-bit" station on Last.FM

Square waves, square waves, and more square waves!


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## Louis Cypher

The Cult - The Witch


----------



## MikeH

TesseracT - Concealing Fate Pt. 2


----------



## liamh

Akercocke-Footsteps Resound in an Empty Chapel


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Symphony X - Set the World on Fire


----------



## vhmetalx

Children of Bodom - Angels Don't Kill.


----------



## ry_z

Sleepytime Gorilla Museum - Babydoctor


----------



## Customisbetter

Goliath by Karnivool


----------



## The Somberlain

Manegarm- Nattsjal, Dromsjal


----------



## ry_z

Boris - Dyna-Soar


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Suffocation - Thrones of Blood


----------



## damigu

emilie simon - desert

(i'm kind of in a chill mood tonight)


----------



## Isan

Casey Sabol MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## thefpb2

Tesseract, concealing fate pt 1


----------



## Cyntex

Death - Zombie Ritual


----------



## guitar7

Symphony X - Eve of Seduction


----------



## The Somberlain

Vader- Xeper


----------



## Sebastian

Tupac - Hail Mary


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind


----------



## s_k_mullins

Staind- Come Again


----------



## -One-

Austrian Death Machine - _If It Bleeds, We Can Kill It_

Love the lyrics.

_Must I remind you, I killed your friends?
Must I remind you, your life is at an end?
I once was hunted, but now your time is through
The tides have turned, now I'm hunting you
_
The Predator part of the song is so awesome.


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## thefpb2

Mastodon-Oblivion


----------



## Daemoniac

Mindfields - The Prodigy


----------



## Dudley

Perfume - Chocolate Disco


----------



## Hellbound

"the Plague of Sorrow"- Artist>"Old Man's Child"


----------



## Variant




----------



## damigu

pearl jam - alive


----------



## Sebastian

Dr.Dre - Still D.R.E.


----------



## Cyntex

Steve Vai - Glorious


----------



## cyril v

fap fap


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Fueled


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Demoniac said:


> Mindfields - The Prodigy


I love that song!

np: Fear Factory - "Mechanize"


----------



## ry_z

Four Tet - There Is Love In You


----------



## damigu

jewel - you were meant for me

(this song brings back high school nostalgia)


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## StupidDav

Most of Death of A Dead Day by SikTh


----------



## Despised_0515

Shadow of the Colossus - The Grove


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_'Fuck Your God'_ - Deicide  Hoffman brothers madness!


----------



## sentagoda

Be yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Paulfocused

Wolves in the Throne Room - Two Hunters


----------



## damigu

mayer hawthorne - just ain't gonna work out


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## damigu

gojira - global warming


----------



## Hellraiser

Strapping Young Lad - Imperial


----------



## CrushingAnvil

LLLLLLLUNATIC.........OF GOD'S CREATION...

and I've just been cranking 'When Satan Lives' and I'm astonished....Brilliant live album


----------



## ry_z

Hellraiser said:


> Strapping Young Lad - Imperial



Now, by the prophecy
Of the fucking weak,
That fucking wept
We shall be heard!

Most metal lyrics ever?  





Mouse on the Keys - Sezession

A trio of a drummer and two keyboard players - some brilliant jazz fusion with a lot of post-rock influence.


----------



## Sebastian

2PAC - Holler if ya hear me


----------



## Gitte

The Acacia Strain - Whoa! Shut It Down


----------



## ry_z

World's End Girlfriend - The Lie Lay Land







Katsuhiko Maeda is incredible.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - reptile



ry_z said:


> Mouse on the Keys - Sezession
> 
> A trio of a drummer and two keyboard players - some brilliant jazz fusion with a lot of post-rock influence.



"mouse on the keys" is indeed f'in awesome!!


----------



## ry_z

Rosetta - Wake/Lift






This band blows me away with every single listen.


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Isolation


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Seduction Of The Innocent_ - Ripping Corpse


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Tension


----------



## angryman

Rough Escaria tracks.


----------



## Joel

Oracles (Album) by Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## s_k_mullins

Red- Ordinary World (great cover of a cheesy 80's song )


----------



## damigu

gojira - from the sky


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Anvil - Metal on Metal


----------



## ry_z

In the Woods... - Omnio


----------



## Origin

Sarah Slean - Her whole catalogue.

Sighhhh....


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Fueled


----------



## ry_z

Björk - Pagan Poetry


----------



## TomParenteau

Van Halen - not the radio hits


----------



## damigu

saturnus - starres



ry_z said:


> In the Woods... - Omnio



friggin' awesome album!!
(except for some of the female vocals where she goes flat by a rather sickening amount)


----------



## technomancer

Exivious - self-titled


----------



## leandroab

Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## punisher911

for some reason, I've become retardly addicted to Pure Hatred by Chimaira


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - 10's


----------



## ry_z

Dir en grey - Uroboros


----------



## generation_trip

Engel - Next Closed Door


----------



## Leuka

Black Sun Aeon - The Song for My Wrath


----------



## Bigsexy8832

Winds of Plague-Decimate the Weak
Lamb of God-As the Palaces Burn
Black Dahlia Murder-Deflorate
All Shall Perish-The Price of Existence
Death-The Sound Of Perseverance
Whitechapel-This is Exile


----------



## damigu

john mayer - clarity


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Guns


----------



## ry_z

Versailles - Jubilee -Method of Inheritance-

This album keeps growing on me.


----------



## Cyntex

B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## Despised_0515

Hour of Penance - Paradogma


----------



## thefpb2

Tosin Abasi doing awesome things on his custom eight-string


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - I'm Broken


----------



## damigu

mahavishnu orchestra - birds of fire


----------



## Variant




----------



## JPhoenix19

Just got a hold of the new Demon Hunter album, The World is a Thorn.


----------



## ry_z

Sigur Rós - Svefn-g-englar


----------



## vampiregenocide

Seal - Kiss From A Rose


One of the greatest songs ever, beautiful.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

vampiregenocide said:


> Seal - Kiss From A Rose
> 
> 
> One of the greatest songs ever, beautiful.




Amen to that!!


np: 6gig - "Talkshow"


----------



## Sebastian

Tupac - Holler if ya hear me


----------



## damigu

ry_z said:


> Sigur Rós - Svefn-g-englar





i'm listening to that now, too. sigur ros has been a longtime favorite of mine.


----------



## ry_z

damigu said:


> i'm listening to that now, too. sigur ros has been a longtime favorite of mine.



Jónsi - Go

Jónsi's new solo album is so good. so good.


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - Dear My Life


----------



## liamh

Rock bottom - Rusko & Caspa


----------



## Sebastian

Puff Daddy - I'll Be Missing You


----------



## vredesbyrd1527

at the moment listening sounds of silence bu mostly myself practising jumps sekstas ,quintas,in 32 measure ...capricio No1 by Niccolo, on rg7 prestige 008-038-056,E-B, thinking to use or not fingerpicking or pick, or some tumb pick, whatever it goes well, any simmilar exp ?


----------



## Sebastian

Tupac - Holler if ya hear me


----------



## ry_z

World's End Girlfriend - &#31354;&#27671;&#20154;&#24418; (Air Doll OST)







I haven't seen the film, but the soundtrack is beautiful.


----------



## Antimatter

Decapitated- Spheres Of Madness


----------



## atbmsyl

False love in real life by Emmure


----------



## Nofear

YouTube - Nokturnal Mortum - ??????? (Ukraine)

Nokturnal Mortum - &#1059;&#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1111;&#1085;&#1072;


----------



## Despised_0515

Antimatter said:


> Decapitated- Spheres Of Madness



Such a sick song man! 




Bulb - Buttersnips


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Dust to Dust - "Think About It"


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Human


----------



## Darth Nihilus

1. Paramore- Crush Crush Crush (single)
2. Carcass- Heartwork
3. Carcass- Necroticism 
4. Fear Factory- Mechanize
5. Beheaded- first two albums
6. Veruca Salt- Resolver


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Trapped under Ice


----------



## ry_z

Pantha du Prince - This Bliss






Minimalist techno


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## thefpb2

Tesseract-Concealing Fate pt 1


----------



## Dark_Matter

Clutch - White's Ferry 

lol


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## Homebrew1709

*Dream Theater* - Images & Words, Scenes From a Memory
*Trivium* - Shogun
*Scar Symmetry* - Pitch Black Progress, Dark Matter Dimension
*Threat Signal* - Under Reprisal (probably the most underrated metal album of all time!)
*Meshuggah* - Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Siam Shade - Dead Space


----------



## ittoa666

DMX


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Devin Townsend Band - "Away"


----------



## Sebastian

SYL - Love


----------



## Variant




----------



## Sebastian

Puff Daddy - Victory


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Morbid Angel - _Heaving Earth_


----------



## mattofvengeance

Monuments- Admit Defeat.


This song is ball crushing heavy, and it cushions the blow after losing one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Bleeding me


----------



## sicstynine

In Flames - December Flower

How could one forget such a great record.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - I disappear


----------



## technomancer

Meshuggah - Catch 33


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Bleeding Me


----------



## ry_z

Luna Sea - Shine


----------



## Nofear




----------



## Antimatter

Melvins- Roman Bird Dog


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Tornado of souls


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Luna Sea - Millenium


----------



## Sebastian

The Game - Westside Story


----------



## ry_z

World's End Girlfriend - Hurtbreak Wonderland


----------



## Sebastian

Tupac - Changes


----------



## liamh

Dream Theater-Blind Faith


----------



## ry_z

Yasushi Yoshida - Secret Figure


----------



## IconW

Cause it's these days gotta get album cover AND Youtube link:








Here's another one:

YouTube - Medeia - Descension


----------



## ry_z

T.M.Revolution - Vertical Infinity


----------



## Poho

not listening to it right now, but I listened to Periphery's Black or White cover three or four times in my car today.


----------



## pink freud

David Bowie - Earthling

It's pretty fucking heavy for a Bowie album.


----------



## Hellbound

Abigail Williams- "Into the Ashes".

.......and oh is this song taking me to another dimension. Props to Zimbloth for reccomending them to me but they do take getting used to.


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Lucretia


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Agonist- Forget Tomorrow


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## DJENTxCORE901

CIRCLE OF CONTEMPT
and TRASH TALK!
all day.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Abingdon Boys School - J.A.P



ry_z said:


> T.M.Revolution - Vertical Infinity


 
As fruity as it is, his band is fantastic.


----------



## ry_z

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As fruity as it is, his band is fantastic.



Well... 



I was surprised at the number of awesome guitar solos on Vertical Infinity. 

After listening to quite a bit of both Abingdon Boys School and T.M.Revolution, I like both, but I have something of a love-hate relationship with Takanori's vibrato. 

Boris - Pink (vinyl version)


----------



## filipe200x

Killswitch engage - the end of heartache =]


----------



## cyril v




----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## arktan

Arsis - My oath to madness


----------



## damigu

boston - foreplay/long time


----------



## mattofvengeance

Periphery- Icarus Lives


----------



## Prydogga

Old or new? 

Sikth - Bland Street Bloom


----------



## BrainArt

Snow Angel - Of Man Not Of Machine (OMNOM)  this song and Elliot's voice on it.


----------



## FretWizard88

Bison b.c. - Quiet Earth


----------



## technomancer

Exivious - Exivious


----------



## SD83

Kittie - Career suicide


----------



## ry_z

Yasushi Yoshida - Little Grace


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This:



Then this:


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Holy Wars...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Prydogga said:


> Old or new?
> 
> Sikth - Bland Street Bloom



New. Good Lord it rules. 4/20 seriously cannot get here fast enough.


Dagoba- The Fall of Men


----------



## Prydogga

mattofvengeance said:


> New. Good Lord it rules. 4/20 seriously cannot get here fast enough.
> 
> 
> Dagoba- The Fall of Men



Sadly for me I seem to be the opposite of alot of people, I love the new vocals on new IL!, but prefer the tone of the old. Still both great.

Skylines - Painted In Exile


----------



## sicstynine

Children of Bodom &#8211; Children Of Bodom


----------



## damigu

pantera - suicide note pt II


----------



## ry_z

Zozobra - Bird of Prey


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Archetype


----------



## Despised_0515

DeadMau5 vs Jelo - The Reward Is Cheese


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Rapture - "Futile"


----------



## Joel

Spawn Of Possession - Noctambulant (The Album)


----------



## The Somberlain

Wizard in Black- Electric Wizard


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - A.D.I./Horror of It All"


----------



## Gasgiant

Animals as Leaders - On Impulse. It's been a while since I've heard something that sounds as new and fresh as this.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Nevermore- Enemies of Reality


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - In This River


----------



## ry_z

Björk - Homogenic


----------



## mattofvengeance

Fear Factory- Mechanize


----------



## metal_tones

Currently, I'm on this BURNING THE MASSES and ALL SHALL PERISH kick.


----------



## -One-

_Foresight of the Wanderer_ by Archaic Eclipse.
Fucking _awesome_ song.

Archaic Eclipse (New Demo Out Now) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## sicstynine




----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Drones


----------



## Joel

Wintersun - Wintersun


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Deftones - "Diamond Eyes"


I just can't get enough of that song...or "Risk"...hell, the whole new album is badass!!


----------



## MikeH

Repulsive Continuum - _The Ancient_

Touring with these guys this summer. Super fucking black metal. Highly recommend them.

THE ANCIENT (ITUNES/2 NEW SONGS IN MAY) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Austere - Ihsahn


----------



## ry_z

Sunn O))) - Black One






This album is _intense_.


----------



## sentagoda

In flames - Reroute to remain


----------



## preboha

Unearth - the march


----------



## Triple7

Screams Of Erida- The Red Testament


----------



## mattofvengeance

sicstynine said:


>



Such an awesome album and band. I've been spinning Awaken the Dreamers pretty much nonstop for the last month. 

Speaking of,
All Shall Perish- When Life Meant More


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Skinlab - "Purify"


----------



## Cyntex

Type O Negative - Black No. 1

RIP Peter Steele


----------



## ry_z

Björk - Bachelorette

I'm a tree that grows hearts
One for each that you take
You're the intruder's hand
I'm the branch that you break

Sends a shiver up my spine every time.


----------



## ry_z

Earth - The Bees Made Honey in the Lion's Skull


----------



## gnossdrawkcab

dark suns - existence

great dark prog metal album


----------



## BrainArt

Myself learning The Pursuit Of Vikings by Amon Amarth.


----------



## Randy

Pig Destroyer - Loathsome


----------



## cvinos

I am listening to Ultimate Metal.

Gorguts - Obscura


----------



## damigu

scar symmetry - chaosweaver


----------



## crazyprofessor

Coheed and Cambria - Year of the Black Rainbow


----------



## John Strieder

Listening to another ultimate Metal:


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Tenement Funster / Flick Of The Wrist / Lily Of The Valley


----------



## failshredder

pfft.


----------



## lctdmf

Burzum - Belus.


----------



## ry_z

Perhaps my favorite 70-minute song: Boris - Flood.


----------



## Variant




----------



## ittoa666

WACO JESUS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Joel

Decapitated - Nihility


----------



## lctdmf

Demonic Resurrection - Where Dreams and Darkness Unite "The Return To Darkness"


----------



## damigu

tool - right in two


----------



## Joel

Gorguts - Obscura


----------



## Salas

*Circus Maximus* - A Darkened Mind.
Great progressive band from Norway.


----------



## lctdmf

Avsky - No Compassion, No Regrets "Scorn"

Love this album.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

all those audition videos on youtube back from when

--- as blood runs black ---

was tring to find a new lead singer. check out the bivins guy!


YouTube - As Blood Runs Black Tryout BIVINS


there are alot of people who sent in vids, fun to watch & good metal too!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Kelly Clarkson goes hardcore--Live 

this is the *best* metal video in years


----------



## ry_z

101A - One Day







Just discovered this band today, and they are awesome.


----------



## damigu

queen - killer queen


----------



## Threex4

The Mirror - Dream Theater


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - The Ninja


----------



## damigu

tool - jambi


----------



## ry_z

Ogre You Asshole - &#12375;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#21512;&#22259;&#12375;&#12425;&#12379;&#12427;&#23376;

Some awesome Japanese post-punk. 






And a hilarious band name.


----------



## ry_z

Nick Drake - Bryter Layter






Enough said.


----------



## The Somberlain

In a rare metal moment whilst not in the early morning or working out, Elegy of Icaros by Emperor. Oh, and to the above post One of the greatest folk albums ever (though I prefer Five Leaves Left)


----------



## ry_z

The Somberlain said:


> One of the greatest folk albums ever (though I prefer Five Leaves Left)





It's such a shame that Nick died at only 26. 


Janne Da Arc - Joker


----------



## alexmurphy

Into Eternity - Suspension of Disbelief


----------



## ralphy1976

satriani - crystal planet


----------



## MikeH

Circle of Contempt - Color Lines


----------



## alexmurphy

Ibz_rg said:


> Circle of Contempt - Color Lines



duuuuude i was playing my ipod on shuffle and just as i read that, the song came on! 

for the sake of naming a different song, the next song on shuffle is Farewell, Mona Lisa by Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Abingdon Boys School - Pineapple Army


----------



## ry_z

Sunn O))) & Boris - Altar






Amazing album.


----------



## highlordmugfug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeEtpibt-_E
Agoraphobic Nosebleed and Apartment 213-Unwelcome Remarks.

This is an awesome split.


----------



## Opeth666

on continuous replay


----------



## highlordmugfug

Just found this band
The Abominable Iron Sloth

Music starts at 0:10
SLUDGE


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Nonpoint - "To The Pain"


----------



## Jumpyjack

(hed) PE - Planet X


----------



## alexmurphy

Ihsahn - After


----------



## Jumpyjack

Gojira - Love


----------



## Customisbetter

fucking RACECAR - periphery.


----------



## Joel

Decapitated - Nihility


----------



## ry_z

Sunn O))) - Monoliths & Dimensions







I love the smell of drone in the morning. Smells like megszentségteleníthetetlenségeskedéseitekért.

(  )


----------



## s_k_mullins

The new Sevendust album  Cold Day Memory


----------



## damigu

living sacrifice - the reckoning


----------



## highlordmugfug

Orphan Sector by Smell The Rott
Smell The Rott on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Just found this yesterday. Interesting stuff. Not sure how I feel about it yet. I'm gonna go with "it's okay" for now.


----------



## Variant




----------



## ry_z

New Mono live album oh my goddddd


----------



## highlordmugfug

Cursed Realms (Of the Winterdemons) by Sunn O)))







Jut picked up this and angL by Ihsahn today.


----------



## BrainArt

Periphery - Periphery. The whole album, all day.  So freaking good.


----------



## TomParenteau

radiokeneally.com


----------



## ry_z

Jónsi - Go






So, so good.


----------



## angryman

Suicidal Tendancies - How will I laugh tomorrow when I can't even smile today.


----------



## Azyiu

Stuart Hamm - The Castro Hustle


----------



## Jumpyjack

Karnivool - Simple Boy


----------



## Bevo

One of our 7 string brothers FIT FOR AN AUTOPSY on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Prydogga

A local band I saw the other night, best band I've heard for weeks. 

The Departed - The End Of The Parade

Adam B. Metal: The Departed on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Jumpyjack

Textures - Laments of an Icarus


----------



## Tajoumaru

Tool - 10,000 Days

Every day driving home from work for the past month. And while working out.


----------



## damigu

aesop rock - none shall pass


----------



## Forresterc

this thread is near pointless

Periphery-periphery


----------



## The Somberlain

AF607105- Charlotte Gainsbourg

Take that br00talz addicts


----------



## TruthDose

Forresterc said:


> this thread is near pointless
> 
> Periphery-periphery


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

Avalanch - El Ladrón de Sueños. It just came out today and it's a pretty solid effort.


----------



## COBHC

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## ry_z

Wolves in the Throne Room - Malevolent Grain







Black metal + shoegaze =


----------



## generation_trip

Periphery - Icarus Lives!


----------



## Variant

Peter Frampton - Do You Feel Like We Do?


----------



## generation_trip

Textures - Heave


----------



## ry_z

Kashiwa Daisuke - april.#02


----------



## Randy

Suicide Silence - Wake Up


----------



## ry_z

Torche / Boris split - Chapter Ahead Being Fake






Awesome split. The Torche track is heavy as hell, and the Boris track is a 12-minute shoegazey song with blastbeats all over the place.


----------



## ry_z

Pan Sonic - Kesto (234.48:4)






Four-hour-long quadruple album ffffff


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Nobody Knows But Me


----------



## sicstynine

ry_z said:


> Torche / Boris split - Chapter Ahead Being Fake



Boris


----------



## darbdavys

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Farewell, Mona Lisa


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z

Kayo Dot - Coyote






Toby Driver's music is fucking bizarre.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Bullet for my Valentine- A Place Where You Belong

fucking SAD song.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

Stravaganzza - Raíces

It's only just come out and I'm on my first listen now. 10 tracks in and not one weak song yet - it's gotta be their best album yet..


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Vildhjarta - Shiver


----------



## mattofvengeance

Paramore- Careful


----------



## Bobo

Seasons After - Cry Little Sister

Kinda nu-metalish remake of the song you know and love from a movie you know and love.... LOST BOYS 

http://www.mtv.com/videos/seasons-after/502142/cry-little-sister.jhtml#id=1637230


----------



## ry_z

Alcest - Écailles de lune


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence (album)


----------



## Antimatter

Nine Inch Nails, Entire 'Ghosts' Album.

I don't understand why so many people don't like NIN, there are some amazing things coming from this guy.


----------



## The Somberlain

ry_z said:


> Alcest - Écailles de lune



You, sir, have great taste.
Jurassic 5-Quality Control (best rap album ever)


----------



## damigu

queen - killer queen


----------



## Azyiu

damigu said:


> queen - killer queen



Good call, I am a big Queen fan!


Van Halen - Top of the World


----------



## ry_z

Pan Sonic - Aaltopiiri


----------



## mattofvengeance

Death- Story to Tell


----------



## damigu

sophie & ives - awaken


----------



## pink freud




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Exodus - Fabulous Disaster


----------



## ry_z

pink freud said:


>




Some of the most bizarre lyrics of all time. 


Melt-Banana - Cell-Scape


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - The Ninja


----------



## Cyntex

VSOP - Producties


----------



## Triple7

Cult Of Luna- Eternal Kingdom


----------



## highlordmugfug

Alice





Yeah I picked this up last week along with this


----------



## Cyntex

Johnny Cash - Wanted Man


----------



## Variant




----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- The Fractal Effect


----------



## ry_z

Rosetta - A Determinism of Morality






It doesn't officially come out until the 25th, but I'd preordered it, and my copy came today for some reason. I'm not complaining.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Meshuggah- obZen


The groove is absolutely sick on that track! Just filthy.


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Linchpin


----------



## Triple7

mattofvengeance said:


> Meshuggah- obZen
> 
> 
> The groove is absolutely sick on that track! Just filthy.




Awesome selection, that is my favorite track on the album


----------



## Cyntex

Origin - Wrath Of Vishnu


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - I.O.U.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Triple7 said:


> Awesome selection, that is my favorite track on the album



I go back and forth between that and Bleed. There isn't a bad song on that record. 


Now to go to the opposite hemisphere of metal,
Bullet for my Valentine- The Last Fight (acoustic)


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Circumstances


----------



## Cyntex

Periphery - Letter Experiment


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Damage, Inc.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Deftones- Diamond Eyes


----------



## Randy

^
AWESOME song. I listened to that shit in a loop yesterday. 

Currently listening to uneXpect - In a Flesh Aquarium


----------



## s_k_mullins

Randy said:


> ^
> AWESOME song. I listened to that shit in a loop yesterday.



It's a great song... I just picked up the new album yesterday, and it does not disappoint!


----------



## damigu

guns 'n roses - rocket queen


----------



## Antimatter

Meshuggah- Pravus


----------



## BrailleDecibel

6gig - "Let Myself Down"


----------



## ry_z

Sigur Rós - Takk...







Beautiful music.


----------



## Joose

As I Lay Dying - Anodyne Sea

New album is fucking amazing... solos, growls, epicness, everything.


----------



## Sebastian

The Game - Dreams


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hide - Pink Spider


----------



## ry_z

Sigur Rós - Með suð í eyrum við spilum endalaust


----------



## Chickenhawk

Primus - every song, all frickin' day


----------



## damigu

ry_z said:


> Sigur Rós - Takk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful music.





i am a big fan. i'm going to listen to them now, too.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## AChRush1349

Ihsahn-After
Periphery-Periphery
Tesseract-Various songs
Animals as leaders-Animals as leaders
Nevermore-everything


----------



## mattofvengeance

Best album ever


----------



## damigu

mr. bungle - pink cigarette


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY


----------



## technomancer

Iason Passaris - Spöka Sessions: An Extract From A Flow Of Mind


----------



## Joel

Morbid Angel - Domination 
Exodus - Bonded by Blood


----------



## Hollowman

Humpty Dance- Digital Underground


----------



## ry_z

Pan Sonic - 05/10/995


----------



## damigu

air - playground love (nosferatu remix by flower pistols)


----------



## Hollowway

Chimp Spanner. I just cleared out my iphone and only put on Keith Merrow, Periphery, Blotted Science and Chimp Spanner. (And Moving Pictures, because I'll be seeing Rush in a couple of months.)


----------



## Despised_0515

Chon - The Perfect Pillow


----------



## vhmetalx

failure in the flesh - through the eyes of the dead


----------



## ry_z

Ulver - Perdition City


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Air - Alone in Kyoto


----------



## -One-

_Destruction of a Statue_ by Suicide Silence


----------



## damigu

cypress hill - get out of my head


----------



## Pasha7

technomancer said:


> Iason Passaris - Spöka Sessions: An Extract From A Flow Of Mind


 
haha, awesome! I've just been mentionned in a "What are you listening to"-thread. I've reached new heights  Hope you're enjoying it


----------



## guitareben

I mostly listen to Steve Vai (God), Between the buried and me (they are incredible), Planet X (if you have never listened to them check out "Alien hip hop") and Joe Satriani. I also listen (a bit less) to Jason Becker, Animals as leaders, Jeff loomis, Andy McKee and Niacin.

At the time of posting i am listening to "Hex Omega" off "Watershed" By Opeth. This is my first listen to the album. It is amazing


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Deicide - Mephistopheles.


----------



## damigu

scar symmetry - holographic universe


----------



## damigu

the smashing pumpkins - to forgive


----------



## ry_z

György Ligeti - Bagatelles for Wind Quintet


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Let's see what the ol' WMP picks at random today...

Trivium - Ascendancy


----------



## damigu

sigur ros - von


----------



## The Somberlain

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Air - Alone in Kyoto



Wonderful taste good sir

Canadee-I-O: Nic Jones. Pretty much the most beautiful British Folk song ever, with exquisite fingerpicking


----------



## BrailleDecibel

damigu said:


> the smashing pumpkins - to forgive


Very awesome (and depressing) song!


As for me, I'm listening to the new Taproot album, "Plead the Fifth"...this shit is amazing!! If there are any Taproot fans on here that think they kinda lost the plot after "Welcome", this is your album.


----------



## angryman

Hacride - Lazerus


----------



## Jumpyjack

Synthetic Breed - Fragmented Human Structure


----------



## damigu

stavesacre - anna thema


----------



## FretWizard88

Howl's new album FULL OF HELL.


----------



## Jumpyjack

Lamb Of God - A Devil In God's Country


----------



## vhmetalx

looks like All Shall Perish - Awaken the Dreamers (both the song and full album)


----------



## Jumpyjack

Oceano - District Of Misery


----------



## vhmetalx

Jumpyjack said:


> Oceano - District Of Misery


 niiiiiiiice
now its icarus lives


----------



## mattofvengeance

One Eyed Doll- See Jane Run


----------



## thefpb2

Animals as Leaders-Inamorata


----------



## vhmetalx

songs for the damned. all shall perish.
it portrays my mood too.


----------



## highlordmugfug

On repeat.


----------



## El Caco

Obsidian Conspiracy.


----------



## ry_z

Ulver - Blood Inside


----------



## highlordmugfug

Sue me, I can dig it.


----------



## screamindaemon

highlordmugfug said:


> Sue me, I can dig it.



Good call. Lightning Crashes is still in my top 5 songs. Simple and powerful.


----------



## ry_z

Pan Sonic - Katodivaihe / Cathodephase


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Sevendust - "Splinter"


----------



## damigu

RJD2 - making days longer


----------



## MikeH




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My sister playing this on the piano:


----------



## Jumpyjack

Parkway Drive - Dead Man's Chest


----------



## AcousticMinja

Moonloop - Porcupine Tree


----------



## ry_z

Boris - Heavy Rocks







Cue slow-motion headbanging.


----------



## damigu

RJD2 - de l'alouette


----------



## Despised_0515

Trigger the Bloodshed - The Soulful Dead

and now

Chon - Temporarily Destabilized


----------



## distortedtempo

Opeth - demon of the fall


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


>



FUCK yes man.



i myself am listening to






Not gonna get us


----------



## highlordmugfug

The roar of a (gigantic) wheel as it turns uncontrollably.
I vaguely recall it in a warm snow cave.
A boom like a chorus of thousands of cicadas heard under the sun.
Such a stories deserves to be born.


----------



## Aurochs34

Type O Negative -- Christian Woman


----------



## highlordmugfug

Say what you want about Cradle of Filth, this album is filled with awesome music.


----------



## Variant




----------



## fretflyer

I like the Skolnick years, but some of the other stuff is still really good.


----------



## XxXPete

YouTube - petepachio's Channel


----------



## cow 7 sig

CANNIBAL CORPSE=EVISCERATION PLAGUE.fucking love this album


----------



## mattofvengeance

Bon Jovi- These Days (acoustic)


----------



## Prydogga

I am switching between:

Cynic - Evolutionary Sleeper;

Casey Sabol - Remember, and

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## vampiregenocide

Soilwork - Rejection Role


----------



## Randy

As Blood Runs Black - Hester Prynne


----------



## Soopahmahn

Nachtmystium/Seasick


----------



## kung_fu

Frank Zappa - Hot Rats


----------



## Cyco Nino

Lady Gaga - Poker face remix... Lady Gaga live is very funny!


----------



## pero

Dead Soul Tribe - Goodbye city life ......................it`s like if Jethro Tull were metal


----------



## MFB

Electric Wizard & Orange Goblin split entitled "Chrononaut"

17:06 of stoner, doomy goodness


----------



## fuzzboy

Devy - Synchestra


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Binecks - Sexual Rock


----------



## ry_z

Mono & World's End Girlfriend - Palmless Prayer/Mass Murder Refrain


----------



## Joose

Dark Tranquility - Am I 1?


----------



## highlordmugfug

Kuruimizu if you want to be specific.


----------



## Joel

Pestilence- Testimony of the Ancients 

Then i've got Eternal by Malevolent Creation in the playlist after that.


----------



## Insightibanez

Sevendust-Cold Day Memory


----------



## damigu

rammstein - mein herz brennt


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress

(Thank Nolly for the Scar Symmetry kick  )


----------



## highlordmugfug

Parting of the Sensory


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Antimatter

El Producto- Deep Space 9mm


----------



## damigu

Antimatter said:


> El Producto- Deep Space 9mm





great stuff! when i first heard "stepfather factory" years ago, i was immediately hooked.

i'm gonna go listen to that album now, too!


----------



## ry_z

Melt-Banana - Bambi's Dilemma


----------



## GregBurgess

Metal Blade just released the first single from my band Allegaeon's debut Fragments Of Form And Function, it's called the God Particle.

Check it out and let me know what you think.

Allegaeon - Metal Band Biography and Metal mp3s/songs, free Metal mp3 downloads


----------



## damigu

the black eyed peas - electric city




GregBurgess said:


> Metal Blade just released the first single from my band Allegaeon's debut Fragments Of Form And Function, it's called the God Particle.
> 
> Check it out and let me know what you think.
> 
> Allegaeon - Metal Band Biography and Metal mp3s/songs, free Metal mp3 downloads



good stuff. reminds me a lot of kataklysm's current sound (one of my favorite bands, so that's meant as a compliment).


----------



## Empryrean

I've been watching fooly cooly all day


----------



## ry_z

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven







Absolutely incredible album.


----------



## Soopahmahn

*Dio.*


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i know not ,metal at all haha


----------



## Jumpyjack

Limp Bizkit - Why


----------



## technomancer

Rainbow - Rising 
Dio - Evil or Divine (Live in New York City)


----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- The Count Of Tuscany

I don't give a fuck if it's cheesy, it's some epic shit


----------



## TomParenteau

John 5 Art of Malice

...well, as soon as it gets delivered to my house!


----------



## Mwoit

Lemon Jelly - Page One.


----------



## Dethfield

Manowar - Warriors of the World


Such a funny/epic band


----------



## damigu

regina spektor - après moi


----------



## ry_z

damigu said:


> regina spektor - après moi



I love that verse where she slips into Russian. 


Pan Sonic - Kuumuudessa Muodostuva / Forming In Heat


----------



## damigu

ry_z said:


> I love that verse where she slips into Russian.



i like that part, too. i have a friend who knows russian who recognized the poem it's from (by the same guy who wrote "dr. zhivago") and translated it for me. it's a pretty bleak passage:

february; get ink and shed tears.
write about it, cry your heart out and sing
while torrential rain that roars
burns in the blackness of spring.


----------



## TomParenteau

Ratt-Infestation

...well, as soon as it gets delivered to my house!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry - Jigsaw


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Nightmare


Good shit. I can't wait for this album.


----------



## ittoa666

mattofvengeance said:


> Avenged Sevenfold- Nightmare
> 
> 
> Good shit. I can't wait for this album.



 Big fan of WTF, so that song is....well....

They should've stopped after the rev died. 

Back ot.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Nuclear Rabbit - The Return of Agent Embryo 

Might zone out to the newest Dream Theater in a bit.


----------



## ittoa666

infinitycomplex said:


> Nuclear Rabbit - The Return of Agent Embryo
> 
> Might zone out to the newest Dream Theater in a bit.



Always a good idea. Think I might go listen to images and turds.


----------



## troyguitar




----------



## mattofvengeance

ittoa666 said:


> Big fan of WTF, so that song is....well....
> 
> They should've stopped after the rev died.
> 
> Back ot.




Waking the Fallen is one of my favorite records ever, but so is their self titled. I love this band, and I just think of their records as an evolution, and I don't compare them. 

That said, I'm listening to this now


----------



## Leviathus

i'm listening to.......Welcome to the Jungle, by guns n roses..... how original right?


----------



## jymellis

how to destroy angels-the space in between. yes still


----------



## troyguitar

The Last In Line


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - sludge factory


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rainbow - Gates of Babylon


----------



## The Somberlain

In California-Joanna Newsom


----------



## troyguitar

Holy Diver


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - a looking in view


----------



## ry_z

Isis - Oceanic


----------



## NickDowe

Woe of Tyrants!!!


----------



## getaway_fromme

Periphery - The Walk

The muted guitars at the beginning are just so f*in......epic.


----------



## ittoa666

For the Lols.


----------



## Joeywilson

Requiem- Kashiwa Daisuke


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- The Fractal Effect


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Binecks - My Ghost


----------



## ry_z

Ihsahn - After


----------



## angryman

Soilent Green - Sewn Mouth Secrets.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Rainbow-Stargazer


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Burn it Down


----------



## ry_z

Björk - Vespertine


----------



## fourdrunkduck

keep your heart broken - the rasmus


----------



## Triple7

Alice In Chains- Love, Hate, love


----------



## troyguitar

Rainbow - Light In The Black


----------



## fretlicker

check out


www.myspace.com/inexileindia


----------



## damigu

birds greeting the forthcoming sun.


----------



## ittoa666

damigu said:


> birds greeting the forthcoming sun.



 Same here. I just noticed them.


----------



## angryman

TDEP - Calculating Infinity


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dream theater-In the presence of enemies Pt.1


----------



## Cyntex

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Widower


----------



## Randy

Maylene and the Sons of Disaster -- Oh Lonely Grave


----------



## Tirell

&#12422;&#12424;&#12422;&#12387;&#12410; feat. &#24033;&#38899;&#12523;&#12459; - For a sick boy-

Nobody expected something like this eh? =)


----------



## TomParenteau

Ratt--Infestation

John 5--The Art of Malice 

Teles are cool!


----------



## Joeywilson

Emarosa- A City called Coma


----------



## damigu

ramona falls - i say fever


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Think about an end


----------



## Aurochs34

Celtic Frost - Temple of Depression



...quite certainly amongst the heaviest songs ever written


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rush - Mystic Rhythms


----------



## t o k u g a w a

The Ghost Inside - "Between the lines" and "Chrono"

Good tunes make a hard time more bearable..


----------



## damigu

ramona falls - the darkest day


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Black Lodge


----------



## mattofvengeance

Paramore- Brick by Boring Brick


----------



## Naziguy

Anything that falls under the category of TechDeath


----------



## troyguitar

Killing the Dragon


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Fingers like Daggers


----------



## splinter8451

Glints Collide - Meshuggah


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## Randy

Kerli -- Army of Angels


----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- The Dance Of Eternity

Damn this song is crazy. over 100 time signature changes


----------



## damigu

ramona falls - salt sack

(i'm really digging this album--i recommend it to anyone who likes chill music with a good groove)


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Fueled


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yello - Drive, Driven


----------



## Variant

Nahemah. Great heavy, moody, progy, stuff.


----------



## ry_z

Vangelis - Blade Runner soundtrack


----------



## Variant

Not done proggin' it up. I stumbled across _*these*_ local guys looking through the huge pile of shit that was entered into a local band competition (which we entered our joke cybergrind side project into) and holy shit they're good. If you're into Chroma Key, OSI, Porcupine Tree, or other similar prog-electronic fusion... go to CD Baby an buy their fuckin' record. Its really quite brilliant.


----------



## Sebastian

Tupac


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## damigu

karnivool - umbra


----------



## stranger

Pursuit of Vikings - Amon Amarth


----------



## Kr1zalid

In Exile - Parable of insanity


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Super Smash Brothers Brawl OST - Gerudo Valley


----------



## thefpb2

vitreus-all their stuff


----------



## TomParenteau

Ratt--Infestation

I could listen to those drums all day long!


----------



## splinter8451

thefpb2 said:


> vitreus-all their stuff



Dudez, I was JUST jamming along with some Vitreus. 

Now I am listening to Dream Theater. It has been too long since I listened to some DT. 

Prob gonna watch Live Scenes From New York later!


----------



## Randy

The entire Maylene and the Sons of Disaster catalog. 

I'm up to _Gusty Like The Wind_.


----------



## ridner

Hank III: #5


----------



## Cyntex

Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - Hoedown


----------



## 13point9

This last week i have listened to Unexpect:- In The Flesh Aquarium 11 times...

currently listening to the Bigelf discography


----------



## Randy

13point9 said:


> This last week i have listened to Unexpect:- In The Flesh Aquarium 11 times...



Literally my favorite album of all time. Good choice.

Just wrapping up the Maylene marathon. _The End Is Here... The End Is Beautiful..._ is the last track on III and it's _amazing_.


----------



## 13point9

I got distracted by Portal videos, back on the Bigelf again


----------



## MFB

Sleep - Dopesmoker

22 minutes in, 44 to go


----------



## Fzau

Traces - Wreathed In Flame
Epicness overload 

*BREE BREE*


----------



## splinter8451

Dream Theater- Constant Motion


----------



## 13point9

going between Traces and Emperor before bed


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Silent Sprout - Overland


----------



## Variant

*I djent therefore I am...*


----------



## The Somberlain

Andre Previn playing Gershwin- An American in Paris


----------



## damigu

michael jackson - bad


----------



## splinter8451

Assorted Bulb and Chimp Spanner soundclick tracks. At the moment it is Bulb and Mark Holcomb's FFVII cover. Just before it was Chimp's A Song For Heroes. 

Good stuff.


----------



## damigu

I'm Yours / Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Audio Detail - sncmusic.com


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## ittoa666

The real slipknot.


----------



## Daemoniac

Heimaterde - Die Offenbarung


----------



## ry_z

Ruins - Tzomborgha


----------



## Daemoniac

Heimaterde - Kadavergehorsam


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## highlordmugfug

Along came a Biter


----------



## Variant

Summon your favorite succubus... Karl Sanders' proto-Semitic ambiance for the win:


----------



## Azyiu

&#20037;&#30707;&#35698; - &#39080;&#12398;&#20253;&#35500;


----------



## The Somberlain

Earth- Engine of Ruin


----------



## JPhoenix19

'Swim to the Moon' by Between the Buried and Me


----------



## guitareben

JPhoenix19 said:


> 'Swim to the Moon' by Between the Buried and Me



Awesome track that is


----------



## mattofvengeance

Variant said:


> *I djent therefore I am...*



I absolutely adore that record. I'm gonna go jam that right now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Buck Tick - Dress


----------



## The Somberlain

Carrackfergus-The Dubliners


----------



## COBHC

Dark Tranquility - Exposure


----------



## msalazar

La Dispute-Andria


----------



## damigu

the beatles - hey jude


----------



## Stormingdust




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Randy

This one goes out to 13point9:

*uneXpect * - _Chromatic Chimera_


----------



## damigu

Stormingdust said:


>




wow. just...wow.


----------



## ry_z

Boris with Michio Kurihara - Rainbow


----------



## detoxed

Definitely blasting some Fear Factory before the show tonight

Edgecrusher \m/


----------



## Randy

The Agonist - Thank You, Pain


----------



## Jumpyjack

Lamb Of God - In Your Words


----------



## ry_z

eksperimentoj - eksperimentoj






Holy crap, this is amazing.


----------



## HolloW

I am listening to Prophecy Z14 at the moment.


----------



## HolloW

Now if I could just figure out how to embed a youtube video in here I would share with you lol.


----------



## Randy

Copy and paste the normal youtube URL (whatever it says in the address bar when you're on the video's page) and it'll do the rest of the work itself.


----------



## Antimatter

Animals As Leaders- Tempting Time

Tosin Abasi


----------



## splinter8451

Chimp Spanner- Far From Home

Primate of the year, all years.


----------



## The Somberlain

Ce Matin La- Air


----------



## TheWreck

Candiria - 300% Density (Album), really awesome for their time....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mr Bungle - Ars Moriendi


----------



## Antimatter

Animals As Leaders- On Impulse


----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Louder Than A Bomb


----------



## Sebastian

Down - Bury Me In Smoke


----------



## Fuel

Kashiwa Daisuke - Stella


----------



## TheWreck

Sebastian said:


> Down - Bury Me In Smoke


 
Water Bong Solo! FTW!!!!


Pyrexia - Sermons of Mockery


----------



## MFB

ry_z said:


> Boris with Michio Kurihara - Rainbow



You're gonna hate me, but I found out that on August 7th - Boris is playing with Cave In AND Russian Circles about 30 mins. from me


----------



## ry_z

Fuel said:


> Kashiwa Daisuke - Stella



+repped. One of the most incredible pieces of music I've ever had the pleasure of hearing. 

Ulver - Operator


----------



## Azyiu

V2 - Eyes Of Venus


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Fade To Black


----------



## Konfyouzd

Portait of Tracy - Jaco


----------



## Antimatter

Opeth- The Grand Conjuration


----------



## damigu

sleep - dopesmoker


----------



## ry_z

x 5000


----------



## Antimatter

Scale The Summit- The Great Plains

Major  for this song


----------



## cypher858

Whitechapel- Reprogrammed to Hate

off of their new album "a new era of corruption"

to any fan of deathcore, this album is the heaviest, most well written, fuckin brutal album that i have EVER heard.

to any -core haters. give this cd a good, open minded, listen. it's that good.



WE ARE THE DISEASED
​


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Butterfly


----------



## ry_z

Koenjihyakkei - Hundred Sights of Koenji





Avant-prog from another planet.


----------



## Variant

strangeletter... again...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nile - Annihilation Of The Shitty Cunts.





ry_z said:


> Koenjihyakkei - Hundred Sights of Koenji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avant-prog from another planet.



I request some Koenjihyakkei every request hour but they're all "aww....what?"


----------



## ry_z

CrushingAnvil said:


> I request some Koenjihyakkei every request hour but they're all "aww....what?"





Koenjihyakkei - Viva Koenji!!


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## pink freud

Right now I'm 15 minutes into Sleep's "Dopesmoker."

Here's a quote from the last.fm page:



> Assuming you all track-length scrobble, we here at Last.fm have chalked up ~95000 hours of this one track. If my math is correct (it typically isn't) that means we have scrobbled almost eleven years worth of Dopesmoker.


----------



## Sebastian

BLS - 13 Years Of Grief


----------



## Awfulwaffle

Right as I type, listening to Heliocratic Infinity by Sumatra


----------



## Cyntex

The Dillinger Escape PLan - Farewell, Mona Lisa


----------



## Daggorath

Brain Fingerprinting - Blotted Science


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Admit Defeat - Monuments (ex-fell silent)

djent!


----------



## COBHC

Once Beloved - Illuminated


----------



## Cyntex

After The Burial - Rareform


----------



## Polyrythman

Icarus Lives! - Periphery


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gilbert - It's All Too Much


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Vengeance (The Pact) - Blue Öyster Cult.


----------



## damigu

lady gaga - bad romance


----------



## CoachZ

Rush's new single Caravan


----------



## Joose

Attack Attack! - A For Andrew

Shit's pretty heavy.


----------



## The Somberlain

PYG- Flower, Sun , Rain


----------



## cow 7 sig

CMND-CTRL deftones


----------



## poopyalligator

thursday-paris in flames (dont trash it lol)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mercenary's Firesoul


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Deeds Of Flesh - _Forced Attrition_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Butthole Surfers - Shame of Life


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - In The Presence Of Enemies Pt. 1: I. Prelude / II. Resurrection


----------



## Joel

CAB 2 by CAB, then it's Erotic Cakes by Guthrie Govan


----------



## splinter8451

Chimp Spanner-Imperium Vorago.

The whole album, over and over and over.


----------



## Randy

Kerli - Creepshow


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sevendust- The End is Coming


----------



## cyril v




----------



## cypher858

the poet and the pendulum - Nightwish


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Last song I was listening to was Arch Enemy's 'Skeleton Dance' when I was going home from some work I was lucky enough to receive.

I  'Doomsday Machine'


----------



## Harry

Isis - Garden Of Light


----------



## 7thdimension

Irepress-June Ipper


----------



## s_k_mullins

Gojira- Toxic Garbage Island


----------



## damigu

how to destroy angels

(every song they have on youtube--trying to decide if it meets up to the standards i expect from trent or not)


----------



## BurnedEdge66

At this moment, the new Misery Index!


----------



## 7thdimension

Spawn of Possession-Dead and Grotesque


----------



## Bren

Iron Maiden's new single! its called Eldorado. didn't like it at first but its grown on me!
I can't wait to see them live


----------



## The Somberlain

Ewan Maccoll- Ye Jacobites by Name


----------



## Joose

Suicide Silence - No Time To Bleed


----------



## Sebastian

megadeth a tout le monde


----------



## technomancer

Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy


----------



## Variant

Fucking Hacride. France's answer to Meshuggah... except more atmospheric and dynamic.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Bren said:


> Iron Maiden's new single! its called Eldorado. didn't like it at first but its grown on me!
> I can't wait to see them live



I caught it live tonight, and it is indeed badass.

and now for something completely different.

Suffocation- The Invoking


----------



## OmertaDave

Allan Holdsworth - House of Mirrors


----------



## Cyntex

Bela Fleck - Spain


----------



## ry_z

abingdon boys school - HOWLING -INCH UP-


----------



## Variant

Epic.


----------



## cypher858




----------



## ry_z

Stars of the Lid - And Their Refinement of the Decline






Absolutely gorgeous, drone-based ambience.


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## Cyntex

cypher858 said:


>



Awesome band, such amazinh atmospheres they create, but I really condsider them a "winter" band lol. I cant listen to them in the hot summer, just doesnt feel right to me haha.

Np: Tony Trischka - Farewell Blues


----------



## Cyntex

TDEP - Parasitic Twins


----------



## damigu

circle of dust - senseless abandon


----------



## nojyeloot

I was just browsing through to see where i should post my tunes, and saw your post man. Holy moley these guys are amazing. I'm a huge meshuggah fan. I just bought all 3 of their albums




Variant said:


> Fucking Hacride. France's answer to Meshuggah... except more atmospheric and dynamic.


----------



## Chiba666

Behemoth - Alas the Lord is Upon us


----------



## cow 7 sig

rocket skates DEFTONES


----------



## The Somberlain

Air- Ce Matin La


----------



## Cyntex

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## Cyntex

double post


----------



## Cyntex

Gorod - Chronicle fRom The Stone Age \m/


----------



## static07

Last.FM told me to download this Domain.nation ? Instant Suppression ? Listen and discover music at Last.fm ... so I did, and it ain't a bad *Free* album at all, influences are all over the place and it's often mixed down to blandess. However there some real good tunes on there.


----------



## FretWizard88

Death - Symbolic...FUCKING EPIC!


----------



## Cyntex

FretWizard88 said:


> Death - Symbolic...FUCKING EPIC!



Once had an epic dream about Death. I was drinking a lot with a buddy of mine and where talking about death and symbolic. Later that night I had a dream I jammed with Chuck 

np: Textures - Transgression


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - The Way It Used To Be


----------



## TheSilentWater

A buttload of Porcupine Tree.


----------



## jvalentine

Listening to Falling Snow by Agalloch


----------



## Gamma362

Nevermore, and lots of it


----------



## ry_z

*Byla* - Byla







My ambient kick continues.


----------



## cypher858

agalloch- our fortress is burning


----------



## Fuel

A metric assload of Chopin.


----------



## Variant




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Dawn Of Azazel - Justice Is A Fist.


----------



## Johnny Caldera

Cog. Great Aussie band.


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Rosier


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Death - Mentally Blind.



Johnny Caldera said:


> Cog. Great Aussie band.




 Whosey-whats-when-huh?


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Rusty Nail


----------



## Chiba666

Opeth - The Leper Affinity


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

CrushingAnvil said:


> Whosey-whats-when-huh?



You know.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Under A Glass Moon


----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- A Change Of Seasons

around "Another World" now.


----------



## ry_z

Envy - A Dead Sinking Story


----------



## cyril v

Athem on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I played a show with these guys about three years ago... and I just remembered their name about 5 mins ago, epic shit.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Carl Barker-Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## Chiba666

Katatonia - July


----------



## Variant




----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Flick Of The Wrist


----------



## Randy

Curtis With A 'K' - Naturally (Selena Gomez Cover)


----------



## nojyeloot

CiLiCe - Deranged Headtrip 

This band deserves to be huge IMHO. Textures just stole their vocalist tho (quite bittersweet). If you like Meshuggah, Periphery, Mnemic, Textures, your must check them out. One of the tightest records I've heard


----------



## nojyeloot

Chris said:


> Mozart right now, gonna read some Wheel of Time.



Dude, I love you. WOT ftw. I'm on my 3rd read through right now (2nd and 3rd [audiobook] simultaniously)


----------



## ry_z

Pan Sonic - Kesto (234.48:4)






Four-hour-long quadruple albums =


----------



## mattofvengeance

nojyeloot said:


> CiLiCe - Deranged Headtrip
> 
> This band deserves to be huge IMHO. Textures just stole their vocalist tho (quite bittersweet). If you like Meshuggah, Periphery, Mnemic, Textures, your must check them out. One of the tightest records I've heard


I've been pushing this band on here for awhile now, and it rules that somebody 10 minutes from me knows who they are


----------



## ry_z

Mono - You Are There


----------



## eric86

Whitechapel- A new era of corruption


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nile - User-Maat-Re


----------



## Variant

Rep. if you are awesome enough to know what this is.


----------



## Antimatter

Is it a mermaid?

EDIT: nope, that just looks like a towel or something.

just a regular maid, then?


----------



## cyril v

pretty sure thats a zepplin album 




nojyeloot said:


> CiLiCe - Deranged Headtrip
> 
> This band deserves to be huge IMHO. Textures just stole their vocalist tho (quite bittersweet). If you like Meshuggah, Periphery, Mnemic, Textures, your must check them out. One of the tightest records I've heard



This'll be the first time i've heard this band, but that (God of Lies)sounds a disturbing amount like textures. Like someone remixed a textures album and threw in "kinda" Meshuggah type leads in there. 

It's cool though besides that I guess... kind of like the band Byzantine, where they're an awesome band, but it's like "here is song A, in the style of insert band name here"...

Just take the track "Right Hemisphere"
-starts with Meshuggah/Periphery Rhythm
-insert "The Faceless"-style vocals, then to textures-style heavy vocals, then "Where the slime lives"-vocals. repeat.
-end with Misha "solo"

All that said, the vocals are friggen awesome  I'd probably be able to appreciate it a bit more if I didn't listen to those other bands so much.


----------



## Variant

Antimatter said:


> Is it a mermaid?
> 
> EDIT: nope, that just looks like a towel or something.
> 
> just a regular maid, then?



 The record. What is the record?


----------



## Prydogga

No!!! I will not be ninja'd! 

It's totally Kashmir: Symphonic Led Zeppelin   

EDIT: I was sort of ninja'd!!!!!


----------



## Variant

Prydogga said:


> No!!! I will not be ninja'd!
> 
> It's totally Kashmir: Symphonic Led Zeppelin
> 
> EDIT: I was sort of ninja'd!!!!!



Yup. The mighty Jaz Coleman (Killing Joke) directing The London Philharmonic!!!


----------



## cwhitey2

The Black Dahlia Murder & BTBAM in the car

Mychildren Mybride and A Plea For Purging at work

Chelsea Grin al the other times lol


----------



## BrainArt

cyril v said:


> This'll be the first time i've heard this band, but that (God of Lies)sounds a disturbing amount like textures. Like someone remixed a textures album and threw in "kinda" Meshuggah type leads in there.
> 
> It's cool though besides that I guess... kind of like the band Byzantine, where they're an awesome band, but it's like "here is song A, in the style of insert band name here"...
> 
> Just take the track "Right Hemisphere"
> -starts with Meshuggah/Periphery Rhythm
> -insert "The Faceless"-style vocals, then to textures-style heavy vocals, then "Where the slime lives"-vocals. repeat.
> -end with Misha "solo"
> 
> All that said, the vocals are friggen awesome  I'd probably be able to appreciate it a bit more if I didn't listen to those other bands so much.



They are very much like Textures, yes. Which is probably why the guys in Textures asked the vocalist to join the band after Eric Kalsbeek left. 

Uhm, to contribute to the thread properly.....

Nothing. Like no music at all. Just the sound of my fingers typing, and the occasional noise from MSN.


----------



## cyril v

IbanezShredderB said:


> They are very much like Textures, yes. Which is probably why the guys in Textures asked the vocalist to join the band after Eric Kalsbeek left.
> 
> Uhm, to contribute to the thread properly.....
> 
> Nothing. Like no music at all. Just the sound of my fingers typing, and the occasional noise from MSN.



oh hell dude, I know... don't mind me. I just like to complain about everything.


----------



## Cyntex

The Arusha Accord - Desolate


----------



## Randy

Kerli - Red Flags (Live)


----------



## Randy

Fear Factory - Digimortal


----------



## nojyeloot

cyril v said:


> oh hell dude, I know... don't mind me. I just like to complain about everything.




_Paging Dr. Cyril... you have a scheduled surgery to perfom on CiLiCe... _

Ya, I love their Vox... I listen to a LOT of metal, and this band is in my top 10 for sure (Along with Meshuggah, Periphery, Scar Symmetry, VoM, AaL, Mercenary, Fellsilent, TesseracT, Chimp Spanner, etc...)

And to continue with the theme of this thread... Now Listening to:


----------



## Stevecon

Haunted Shores - Sentient Glow


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bleeding Through- Distortion, Devotion


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Sa Ding Ding - Alive


----------



## Variant

John Catler. Getting me back into the blues by playing all sorts of wonderful non-standard notes.


----------



## AlucardXIX

The Acacia Strain - Jonestown

I guess it leaked onto iTunes. So one of my friends snagged it and sent it to me. 

It's definitely TAS, but with 8 strings now. No over use of the low F in this song though.


----------



## damigu

"across the universe" soundtrack

brilliantly songs, brilliantly re-invented.


----------



## Chiba666

Katatonia - July


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Right now Im listening to: The End - Elementary

This album is truly magnificent, a shame that band sort of split up after their best album to date.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Chiba666

Amon Amarth - Death in Fire


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Andrew W.K - Take It Off


----------



## josh pelican

AlucardXIX said:


> The Acacia Strain - Jonestown


 
Listening to this song right now. So fucking good. This band has progressed so fucking much over the years. Ever album gets lower and lower.

The areas where they are using F(#) are fucking awesome. The best thing about them using eight strings is that they're still playing the same style they always did (just making it _even _heavier).

I can see this album being fucking flawless. Holy shit. I can't wait for another song to drop. Hopefully none of the songs turn into straight F(#) chug-a-lugs.


----------



## AlucardXIX

josh pelican said:


> Listening to this song right now. So fucking good. This band has progressed so fucking much over the years. Ever album gets lower and lower.
> 
> The areas where they are using F(#) are fucking awesome. The best thing about them using eight strings is that they're still playing the same style they always did (just making it _even _heavier).
> 
> I can see this album being fucking flawless. Holy shit. I can't wait for another song to drop. Hopefully none of the songs turn into straight F(#) chug-a-lugs.



It's definitely in Drop F tuning, but he barely hits that low on this song. I'll have a cover up on youtube tonight


----------



## Randy

The Ocean - Firmament


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bleeding Through- Salvation Never Found


----------



## AlucardXIX

josh pelican said:


> Listening to this song right now. So fucking good. This band has progressed so fucking much over the years. Ever album gets lower and lower.
> 
> The areas where they are using F(#) are fucking awesome. The best thing about them using eight strings is that they're still playing the same style they always did (just making it _even _heavier).
> 
> I can see this album being fucking flawless. Holy shit. I can't wait for another song to drop. Hopefully none of the songs turn into straight F(#) chug-a-lugs.



Also this song from their DVD that I'm pretty sure will be on the album is exactly what you want haha


----------



## Antimatter

Wow that's repetitive.


----------



## moyersshred

at the moment..
meshuggah,
steve vai,
allen holdsworth,
nobou uematsu.. <3
periphery,
threat signal,
and cynic!


----------



## moyersshred

Variant said:


>



frozen lakes on mars!

nice!


----------



## Antimatter

Bulb- All New Material


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Guthrie Govan! Jamming waves with Misha haha


----------



## pink freud

Ahab - Ahab's Oath

Which I notice somebody has tagged as "whalecore"


----------



## nojyeloot

Soilwork - Let This River Flow EP


----------



## damigu

billy idol - rebel yell


----------



## nojyeloot

pink freud said:


> Ahab - Ahab's Oath
> 
> Which I notice somebody has tagged as "whalecore"



LULZ


----------



## Variant




----------



## Psychobuddy

Talk Radio...


----------



## ry_z

Talking Heads - More Songs About Buildings and Food


----------



## Cyntex

Sleep Terror - Hypersomnia Rationale


----------



## s_k_mullins

As I Lay Dying- The Powerless Rise


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Hangar 18


----------



## AlucardXIX

Darkane - Contaminated


----------



## Cyntex

Lengh Tche' - Wirehead Imbeciles

Just into the first song of the album (hypomanic) and goddamn it's heavy. Check them out if you're into death/grindcore


----------



## Cyntex

Imperial Crystalline Entombment - Hypothermic Possession


----------



## damigu

led zeppelin - kashmir


----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Rebel Without A Pause


----------



## st2012




----------



## damigu

barry adamson - something wicked this way comes




Sebastian said:


> Public Enemy - Rebel Without A Pause




been a fan since the "fear of a black planet" days.


----------



## nojyeloot

st2012 said:


>




Hey, how is it? I've been waiting for eMusic to finally host it (perhaps in vain?)


----------



## damigu

nojyeloot said:


> Hey, how is it? I've been waiting for eMusic to finally host it (perhaps in vain?)



all the songs are on youtube if you want to preview it.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Refuse to Be Denied


----------



## kung_fu

Mr. Bungle - Carry Stress in the Jaw


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Lady Gaga - Dance In The Dark

There, I said it


----------



## damigu

mr. bungle - pink cigarette


----------



## 13point9

Vesania:- God The Lux


----------



## ry_z

flumpool - What's flumpool!?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Insomnium - "Into the Woods"


----------



## damigu

new order - blue monday
orgy - blue monday

(i'm on a bit of a "blue monday" kick, apparently)


----------



## Sephiroth952

Iron Maiden-Fear of the dark (live)


----------



## damigu

david sylvian & ryuichi sakamoto - world citizen (i won't be disappointed) (long)


----------



## Sephiroth952

Evergrey-A Touch of Blessing


----------



## josh pelican

Cyntex said:


> Lengh Tche' - Wirehead Imbeciles
> 
> Just into the first song of the album (hypomanic) and goddamn it's heavy. Check them out if you're into death/grindcore



Checking this out right now!


----------



## Sephiroth952

Firewind-The Fire and the Fury


----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- In The Name Of God


----------



## ry_z

Earth - The Bees Made Honey in the Lion's Skull


----------



## AlucardXIX

God Is An Astronaut - Shadows


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blue Öyster Cult - Divine Wind.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deftones - Risk


----------



## damigu

beneath the massacre - lithium overdose

(i *SO* wish that this song was longer)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Amenta - Mictlan


----------



## Daggorath

White Trash Hyper Blues - Mattias IA Eklundh


----------



## ry_z

Mono - Live at Doornroosje, 3/21/10

Mono Live at Doornroosje on 2010-03-21 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Legal bootlegs =


----------



## The Somberlain

The Country Gentlemen: The Legend of the Brown Mountain Light

Folkways compilations


----------



## COBHC

Arch Enemy - Skeleton Dance


----------



## Prydogga

Dream Theater - Fatal Tragedy


----------



## nabster98

Dream Theater- systematic chaos

andromeda- the immunity zone

cloudscape-global drama

hourglass-oblivious to the obvious


----------



## nojyeloot

Ever Forthright

Ever Forthright (NEW MUSIC) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Raoul Duke

The Tea Party - Transmission (Album) 
Almost forgot how good they were


----------



## Antimatter

ry_z said:


> Earth - The Bees Made Honey in the Lion's Skull


 
 I love Earth


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

I am currently listening to Parkway Drive's album Deep Blue.
don't ask how I have it, but it is awesome!


----------



## The Somberlain

Antimatter said:


> I love Earth



Me too!

Nic Jones: The Drowned Lovers




PENGUIN EGGS MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## The Somberlain

Zuill Bailey playing Bach's Suite No 1. in G Major


----------



## Opeth666

Gojira-In The Wilderness


----------



## Variant

See post 14210.


----------



## Cyntex

Dissection - The Somberlain


----------



## Hellbound

"Designing the Enemy" by "Fear Factory". Oh it's so nice and refreshing to have Dino back.


----------



## nojyeloot

Sephiroth952 said:


> Evergrey-A Touch of Blessing



That's a gorgeous song



Now listening to: 

Benea Reach - Zenith


----------



## nojyeloot

K, I don't mean to flood this thread, but couldn't pass this one up (since my player is on shuffle):

Nobuo Uematsu - Underneath The Rotting Pizza


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Killer


----------



## AlucardXIX

Ion Dissonance - Minus The Herd

So stocked for Cursed.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Curse Of The Parohs - Mercyful Fate


----------



## guitareben

Andy Timmons - Farmer sez


----------



## eric86

Malevolent creation- Retribution 
Killer death metal


----------



## Variant

TH..... E.. | | | G llll. IT H/././. M - - O O O O O . . . O .OB


----------



## liamh

Oceansize - Home & Minor


----------



## damigu

tool - stinkfist


----------



## josh pelican

eric86 said:


> Malevolent creation- Retribution
> Killer death metal


 
Hell yeah!

BONGRIPPER - THE GREAT BARRIER REEFER

*Total Playing Time: 01:19:23.* That's one long fucking song considering albums are generally 80 minutes...


----------



## nojyeloot

Variant said:


> TH..... E.. | | | G llll. IT H/././. M - - O O O O O . . . O .OB



What is that?

Daniele Gottardo - Frenzy of Ecstasy


----------



## cyril v




----------



## Variant

> What is that?



 The Glitch Mob... I glitched it. See what I did there?  The album is 'Drink The Sea'.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Vital Remains - Infidel


----------



## Wretched

Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains


----------



## ibarro

groove from finland 
We Are The Illusion - EP sampler

YouTube - WATITV's Channel


----------



## eric86

CrushingAnvil said:


> Vital Remains - Infidel


 Very nice..


----------



## josh pelican

Vital Remains fucking rules so hard. Glen Benton is one evil mother fucker. Dave Suzuki is a fucking machine when it comes to instruments.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Savior To None...Failure For All - Vital Remains.

I'm on a bit of a VR binge today haha.


----------



## nojyeloot

ibarro said:


> groove from finland
> We Are The Illusion - EP sampler
> 
> YouTube - WATITV's Channel



Trying to find their stuff/myspace/website . Can you help me out here pls ibarro?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Animals as Leaders - Soraya

Always had lots of respect for Tosin's work but never liked is songs much, they're starting to grow on me though.


----------



## ibarro

nojyeloot said:


> Trying to find their stuff/myspace/website . Can you help me out here pls ibarro?




Our (WATI is my band) myspace is still under construction but coming SOON. You can follow us https://twitter.com/watiofficial and We Are The Illusion | Facebook
We have also channel @ youtube, YouTube - WATITV's Channel

Our debut release will be EP, _The Podium of Lies_ and will be available for free download once it is released. It's gonna take 2-4 weeks.


----------



## josh pelican

CrushingAnvil said:


> Savior To None...Failure For All - Vital Remains.
> 
> I'm on a bit of a VR binge today haha.


 
I listened to Vital Remains throughout my entire lunch break.


----------



## nojyeloot

ibarro said:


> Our (WATI is my band) myspace is still under construction but coming SOON. You can follow us https://twitter.com/watiofficial and We Are The Illusion | Facebook
> We have also channel @ youtube, YouTube - WATITV's Channel
> 
> Our debut release will be EP, _The Podium of Lies_ and will be available for free download once it is released. It's gonna take 2-4 weeks.



sweet, keep me update man.

I was also referring to "groove from finland". where can i check that out?


----------



## Cyntex

FLeshgod Apocalypse - Thru Our Scars


----------



## ibarro

nojyeloot said:


> sweet, keep me update man.
> 
> I was also referring to "groove from finland". where can i check that out?




 WATI is groove from finland  just check out my updates about We Are The Illusion!!


----------



## nojyeloot

ibarro said:


> WATI is groove from finland  just check out my updates about We Are The Illusion!!



Ah, gotcha... now checking you out.


Faceless - Akeldama


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Strapping Young Lad - For Those Aboot To Rock


----------



## Cyntex

Isis - Wills Dissolve


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - CAFO


----------



## eric86

Obscura- cosmogenisis


----------



## Sephiroth952

Dream Theater-Afterlife (Score)


----------



## Variant




----------



## Chickenhawk

Septic Flesh - Sangreal

next up

Septic Flesh - Anubis

Thinking about playing a bunch of Obscura after a while.


----------



## 13point9

Biomechanical- Enemy Within


----------



## shattered

Lunatica - Avalon


----------



## nojyeloot

Forgive me, but this album just grew on me exponetially


----------



## Chickenhawk

nojyeloot said:


> Forgive me, but this album just grew on me exponetially




NOOOOO reason to ask for forgiveness. Crash Test Dummies kick ass.



NP:
The Faceless - An Autopsy


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Al Di Meola - The Infinite Desire


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

The new galneryus album "Resurrection" - it's godly!!


----------



## technomancer

Yngwie Malmsteen - Marching Out


----------



## caughtinamosh

Dream Theater - Hollow Years


----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Variant said:


>



Great shout.

These guys are my buds, I'm wearing my gratis Xerath tee right now


----------



## Chiba666

Sorgens Kammer - Del II - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## technomancer

Saigon Kick - Saigon Kick


----------



## cypher858

The Gates of Gnomeria - Andy McKee


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - In this River


----------



## nojyeloot

Scar Symmetry said:


> Great shout.
> 
> These guys are my buds, I'm wearing my gratis Xerath tee right now



Sweet, thanks to ol' boy, I've found i love Xerath. Can you ask ur buds if they're going to be on eMusic? 


FSOF


----------



## s_k_mullins

Amazing stuff!


----------



## cypher858

circa survive- blue sky noise
ughh i love circa survive so much <3


----------



## Variant




----------



## CrushingAnvil

The Reign Of Shemsu-Hor - Behemoth


----------



## Sebastian

Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C Minor


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Tomes Of Acrimony - Suffocation

Oblivion - " "

Abomination Reborn - " "


----------



## generation_trip

Uneven Structure - 8


----------



## eric86

Suffocation- Pierced from within!!


----------



## Cyntex

7L & Esoteric - Dunks Are Live, Dunks Are Dead


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## nojyeloot

s_k_mullins said:


> Amazing stuff!



NICE! now listening to the samples of it on iTunes (no eMusic )


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Then! (Live)


----------



## ry_z




----------



## technomancer

Sikth - The Trees Are Dead etc etc etc


----------



## AlucardXIX

Hacride - My Enemy

I dig their newest album. Not as crazy as their other stuff, but still good.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Madhouse


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Testament - Henchmen Ride


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Replica


----------



## Azyiu

Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain


----------



## eclipsex1

Deftones - Royal


----------



## shattered

_Journey To The Stars_ - George Bellas

This music is incredibly wanky. But nice guitar tone


----------



## Prydogga

When Sunrise Skirts The Moor - Aeon Spoke


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Caught In A Mosh


----------



## technomancer

Circles - Act 3 off their Myspace Circles - NEW TRACK! (ACT 3) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence


----------



## Cyntex

edIT - Artsy 

pretty awesome glitch-hop


----------



## Cyntex

The Glitch Mob - Animus Vox


----------



## cypher858

saw them last night with within the ruins
sick show


----------



## ry_z

World's End Girlfriend - Farewell Kingdom


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - What Will Become


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Suffocation - _Prelude To Repulsion_


----------



## BrainArt

Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe II.  It's his newest album, for those wondering. And it's pretty killer.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Suffocation - _Blood Oath_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## shattered

Kamelot - The Human Stain


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Metallica - Disposable Heroes



Classic, man.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Suffocation - _Liege Of Inveracity_


----------



## eric86

Listening and watching!!

http://i50.tinypic.com/14ujmfo.jpg


Kataklysm- Live in Deutschland


----------



## CrushingAnvil

eric86 said:


> Listening and watching!!
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/14ujmfo.jpg
> 
> 
> Kataklysm- Live in Deutschland



New Kataklysm is Cataclysmically shit 

Crank 'Sorcery & The Mystical Gate Of Reincarnation'


----------



## asher




----------



## Arterial




----------



## shattered

Nokturnal Mortum - Lunar Poetry


----------



## Chiba666

The Jester Race - In Flames


----------



## damigu

venetian snares - hajnal

(the song name translates best from hungarian as "dawn" but can also mean "before dawn" depending on the context.)


----------



## BrainArt

Marilyn Manson.

Pretty much every Manson song and album I have on my ipod, which is basically all of it.


----------



## Cyntex

damigu said:


> venetian snares - hajnal
> 
> (the song name translates best from hungarian as "dawn" but can also mean "before dawn" depending on the context.)



Best VS album imo, and also one of my fav songs (Y)

Ooah - Hacksaw


----------



## cypher858

damigu said:


> venetian snares - hajnal
> 
> (the song name translates best from hungarian as "dawn" but can also mean "before dawn" depending on the context.)



amazing fuckin song. 

vs's best album in my opinion


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Suffocation - _Thrones Of Blood_


----------



## cypher858




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Peter Gabriel - Red Rain


----------



## nojyeloot

Arterial said:


>





One of the most talented bands I've ever heard. Phenomenal songwriters.


----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> Suffocation - _Thrones Of Blood_



 Best suffocation song imo.


----------



## The Somberlain

From Africa to Malaga on JJ No. 2


----------



## kmanick

Machine head


----------



## technomancer

Chimp Spanner - At The Dream's Edge


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Shrediban3z

After the Burial-Rareform (incredible)
Circa Survive-Blue Sky Noise (Anthony Green is a genius)
Unearth-oncoming storm,The March (Favorite Band)


----------



## Arterial

nojyeloot said:


> One of the most talented bands I've ever heard. Phenomenal songwriters.


  Definitely. They are literally talented in every musical field. One thing i've noticed is that they never play the same riff more than twice, and when you put that into songwriting perspective, thats friggin pretty hard to do (for me anyway).

What do you think of Skylines? It's my fave song, took me a few listens to start really digging the rap part.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Arterial

^ +1 as well


----------



## Antimatter

Autechre- Gantz Graf

Jumpiest 4 minutes ever.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - I Am The Law


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## The Somberlain

Some Chrome Hoof youtube vids


----------



## Chiba666

My Sweet Shadow - In Flames


----------



## shattered

FUEEELED.....awesome^

Put Your Bits In A Concrete Mix - Gorerotted


----------



## josh pelican

ittoa666 said:


>




Earth fucking rules. Love that shit.



VicerExciser said:


>


 
Nice one!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHplp10kQMhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHplp10kQM


----------



## Chiba666

Omen - Prodigy, nice random choice on the old MP3 player


----------



## caughtinamosh

Amy Macdonald - Dancing in the Dark


----------



## Variant

*Moar frets!!!!!*


----------



## josh pelican

Variant said:


> *Moar frets!!!!!*


----------



## Variant

^
*1/4-tone scale system.* 




*
Think that's crazy? Here's a 12-tone plus:*





_Jon Catler_





*Think that's crazy? Here's a 62-tone just:*





Also Jon Catler's


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## josh pelican

Okay, I understand Massive Audio Nerve... but I don't follow Jon Catler.


----------



## nojyeloot

Like Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasies)? 

Give Ryo Kunihiko a try, he won't disappoint.

Aion OST


----------



## Variant

josh pelican said:


> Okay, I understand Massive Audio Nerve... but I don't follow Jon Catler.



Jon's a blues player... totally different style, but the approach is the same... that is, to diverge from the Western convention of 12-tone equal temperament. The _*just*_ system is a harmonic order (the mathematics of how you divide note intervals up, i.e. think about where you can hit harmonics on your strings), the "plus" system adds those intervals to a standard 12-tone system.  It gets pretty deep and technical. I'd suggest looking into the science of it, as well as its implementers like Harry Partch to get a full appreciation of it. Violinists and whatnot often get it, as it's often the difference between a C# and a Db with respect to differing consonant relationships. On a guitar or a piano, they are the same note, but in the context of a true chord, they are not, as you can see here as Jon shows certain chords which we usually find as slightly dissonant are not with harmonic order notes implemented:


----------



## Zamm Bell

I am listening to the Animal Hospital Theme Tune on repeat


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Saigon Kick - The Lizard


----------



## s_k_mullins

Joe Bonamassa- Black Rock


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## cypher858




----------



## gatesofcarnage

Like Yeah-Tech N9ne lol needed a break from metal


----------



## shattered

...And Winter Becomes - Nokturnal Mortum


----------



## cypher858

gatesofcarnage said:


> Like Yeah-Tech N9ne lol needed a break from metal



i proclaim you false


----------



## mattofvengeance

Veil of Maya- Unbreakable.

Fuck the more I listen to this CD, the more I dig it. They bring the br00tz.


----------



## cypher858

mattofvengeance said:


> Veil of Maya- Unbreakable.
> 
> Fuck the more I listen to this CD, the more I dig it. They bring the br00tz.



great album! and agreed, its amazing





the sound of animals fighting- lover the lord has left us


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Ghost Prototype I:Measurment Of Thought-Scar Symmetry \m/


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Cyntex

The Arusha Accord - The Tightrope


----------



## ry_z

Björk - Debut







Björk =


----------



## Despised_0515

Still very much so stuck on the Existence is Futile album.
It's just too darn perfect.


----------



## Randy

FINNTROLL - Solsagan


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - A Tout le Monde


----------



## Cyntex

Sons Of Aurelius - The Farthest Reach


----------



## Mr Violence

Def Leppard - Adrenalize





...What? Seriously...


----------



## cyril v

I just found this over on the andy sneap forum... thought some people here would get a kick out of it (56k please don't bother).

First mix with Steven Slate drums! - The Omega Experiment (New Blog!)'s MySpace Blog |


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Psycroptic-The Shifting Equilibrium


----------



## Antimatter

Ion Dissonance- A Prelude Of Things Worse To Come

This song is just... woah


----------



## ry_z

she - coloris






she is so good, seriously omg.


----------



## Arterial

^ she looks cute in the picture, hah =)


----------



## ry_z

Arterial said:


> ^ she looks cute in the picture, hah =)



Despite the name, and the Asian girls in all of his album art, 'she' is actually a dude from Poland.


----------



## Arterial

well I was talking about the girl in the picture anyway (phew), and damn, he must be one of those guys who poses as a girl on forums lol =P


----------



## Antimatter

Arterial said:


> well I was talking about the girl in the picture anyway (phew), and damn, he must be one of those guys who poses as a girl on forums lol =P


 
I've posed as a girl on chatrooms several times for a laugh. It's surprising how easily people fall for it. Anyway,

Dream Theater- As I Am


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## damigu

beck - where it's at


----------



## Chiba666

Bolt Thrower - World Eater

Old School DM all the way


----------



## MrMcSick

Karnivool


----------



## mattofvengeance

Death- Trapped in a Corner. 

In an old school Schuldiner type mood.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Any Place But Here


----------



## cypher858




----------



## Azyiu

TM Network - Beyond The Time


----------



## Cyntex

Imperial Crystalline Entombment - Astral Frost Invocation


----------



## nojyeloot

...and it's FREE: 
http://www.msplinks.com/MDFodHRwOi8vZGwuZHJvcGJveC5jb20vdS80MjU0MzMvRGFuZGVsaXVtJTIwLSUyME15JTIwRG93bmZhbGwlMjAlMjgyMDEwJTI5LnJhcg==


----------



## Andrew Muffins

Bland Street Blooms by SikTh. Absolutely amazing song.


----------



## ry_z

Mass of the Fermenting Dregs - &#12527;&#12540;&#12523;&#12489;&#12452;&#12474;&#12518;&#12450;&#12540;&#12474;






Some raucous, noisy rock with _fantastic_ female vocals.


----------



## cypher858




----------



## nojyeloot

Neverending Stairway - Raintime


----------



## Antimatter

Animals As Leaders- CAFO


----------



## MrMcSick

City and Colour.


----------



## budda

story of the year - razorblades. With that title, I forgot this song isn't heavy


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Melissa's Garden


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - In My Darkest Hour


----------



## Spiritinthesky

Jeff Beck - Blow By Blow


----------



## Cyntex

Emperial Crystalline Entombment - Hypothermic Possesion


----------



## cypher858

rx bandits- mandala


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Among The Living


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek

Currently: Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy

....and next: Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch; Velvet Revolver - Slither

Epic tuneage, hot-ass highly inked guys, and some Slash... what more could a girl want?


----------



## Cyntex

TDEP - Widower

Goddamn, love the vox on tis track

Makes me regret I gave Miss Machine to a friend.


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## damigu

pearl jam - jeremy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry: Glamorous Sky


----------



## Antimatter

Meshuggah- In Death Is Death


----------



## Johann

Now you've got something to die for - Lamb of God


----------



## Lord_Elixer

Joe Bonamassa - Had to cry today (the album...)


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Cyntex

Nyghtshade - Masturbating Morticia


----------



## Murmel

Mucc - Utagoe


----------



## mattofvengeance

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Currently: Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy
> 
> ....and next: Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch; Velvet Revolver - Slither
> 
> Epic tuneage, hot-ass highly inked guys, and some Slash... what more could a girl want?








There are no girls on the internets. 

Cannibal Corpse- Hammer Smashed Face


----------



## Underworld

Pink Floyd - What do you want from me


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Acid Rain-Liquid Tension Experiment.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## BornOfOsiris

Eighty Thousand Dead - Spinal Reconfiguration 

If you like Technical Death Metal, check out Eighty Thousand Dead, they are fuckin' amazing.


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - The Ninja


----------



## Prydogga

Peekaboo_eeeeek said:


> Currently: Avenged Sevenfold - Almost Easy
> 
> ....and next: Buckcherry - Crazy Bitch; Velvet Revolver - Slither
> 
> Epic tuneage, hot-ass highly inked guys, and some Slash... what more could a girl want?



YOu wouldn't be shackled and the hips to the Lord_Elixer would you?


----------



## damigu

beastie boys - intergalactic


----------



## Murmel

Yes.


----------



## Murmel

This song melts my metalheart, it's so beautiful and the emotion in the song is incredible...


----------



## moyersshred

uematsu.

steve vai-every record possible.

nevermore-the obsidian conspiracy.

danza-danza iii.


----------



## habicore_5150

Pantera - Mouth for War
Fear Factory - Zero Signal


----------



## soundgardener75

Deadsy's version of Tom Sawyer


----------



## Antimatter

Fear Factory- Final Exit

Fucking atmospheric shit here


----------



## habicore_5150

Antimatter said:


> Fear Factory- Final Exit
> 
> Fucking atmospheric shit here



it sure is

Fear Factory - Strain vs. Resistance
Meshuggah - Transfixion
Oceano - Samael the Destroyer


----------



## Chiba666

Amon Amarth - Runes to my memory


----------



## damigu

deadmau5 - ghosts n stuff


----------



## Variant




----------



## eric86

Fuck im loving death atm.


----------



## nojyeloot

Italy's answer to In Flames IMO









In the queue:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Korn- Oildale


----------



## Antimatter

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza- Hour of the Time

Danza III is awesome


----------



## technomancer

Rush - Moving Pictures
Animals As Leaders - Self Titled


----------



## Variant




----------



## Chiba666

Still on a raging Bolt Thrower trip. Silent Demise


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Dark Angel -_Black Prophecies_


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Lockdown


----------



## Antimatter

Cannibal Corpse- Frantic Disembowelment


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Loomis - Miles of MAchines


----------



## Antimatter

Asesino- Regresando Odio

And people criticize Dino for not soloing, shame on them


----------



## habicore_5150

for some of you Impending Doom lovers in TN
Adelaide - Shadowed by Serpents

BtBaM - Selkies: The Endless Obsession


----------



## Antimatter

Fear Factory- Act Of God


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Fear Factory - Obsolete

3 in a row here.


----------



## damigu

guns 'n roses - rocket queen


----------



## Chiba666

Devildriver - Before the Hangmans noose


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Revolution Is My Name


----------



## damigu

queen - you're my best friend


----------



## nojyeloot

Hrm... let's see what shuffle produces... 

Ah, now playing:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Jerry Cantrell- My Song


----------



## damigu

metallica - through the never


----------



## moreNapalmplz

listening to Impressions In Blood by Vader and got 
War Zone -Jungle Rot
Diminishing Between World - Decrepit Birth 
World Extirmination - Insect Warfare
Slaughter & Apparatus: A Methodical Overture - Aborted
Descend into Depravity - Dying Fetus 
all lying around l,,/


----------



## Threex4

Twelve Twelve - Paul Gilbert


----------



## ArtDecade

The last three tunes...

Janne Da Arc - Kasumi Yuku Sora Se ni Shite
Marty Friedman - Tsume Tsume Tsume
Richie Kotzen - High (Live in São Paulo)


----------



## damigu

snapcase - zombie prescription


----------



## Sebastian

some Divine Heresy


----------



## JulyRed

Nightingale - Shadowman.
There is ne of best Dam Swano's projects


----------



## Harry

Hybrids of Steel - Arch Enemy


----------



## josh pelican

Lots of Electric Wizard.



moreNapalmplz said:


> World Extirmination - Insect Warfare


 
More grind please.


----------



## Prydogga

Northlane - Hollow
Earthtone9 - Revelation


----------



## Chiba666

At the Heart of Winter - Immortal. Something to help my brain think of Icy coldness


----------



## s_k_mullins

Jerry Cantrell- Leave Me Alone


----------



## Cyntex

Marc Rizzo - Ascension


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Atavachron


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## damigu

sepultura - meaningless movements


----------



## onpalehorse

meshuggah~lethargica
intro is unbeatable


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ihsahn - Frozen Lakes on Mars


----------



## Cyntex

The Hooters - Satellite


----------



## ArtDecade

Richie Kotzen - What is
Char - Smoky
Tommy Bolin - Teaser


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## Psychobuddy

Moonlight Sonata
before that Chopin's Heroique Polonaise
and before that Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu...

I like piano.


----------



## Cyntex

A Fire Inside - The Lost Souls


----------



## s_k_mullins

Metallica- Orgullo, Pasion y Gloria: Tres Noches en la Ciudad de Mexico


----------



## Gorillakilla

The Beatles - Dear Prudence


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Digital Love by Daft Punk


Hate all you want, but the "solo" is pretty epic.


----------



## habicore_5150

Whitechapel - Somatically Incorrect
Machine Head - Imperium
Whitechapel - Single File to Dehumanization


----------



## xRANDY_SAVAGEx

Archaic by King Conquer


----------



## xRANDY_SAVAGEx

now im listenig to this...
YouTube - Steve Vai - "I Know You're Here"


----------



## Chiba666

Dark Funeral - Hail Murder


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - NFL


----------



## habicore_5150

Eyes: Closed​


----------



## King_Prawn

Death Cab for Cutie - Transatlanticism


----------



## Daemoniac

Inane conversations at College


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Dry?



MaxOfMetal said:


> Digital Love by Daft Punk
> 
> 
> Hate all you want, but the "solo" is pretty epic.


 
This +100000


----------



## ivancic1al

Post metal rant today, 

Pelican, Isis, Russian Circles

getting my long-ass instrumental song fix


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Blind Faith


----------



## nojyeloot

Good album, but 10+ years too late


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Joker


----------



## Joeywilson




----------



## Antimatter

Immortal Technique- Dance With The Devil

this song is depressing as FUCK


----------



## Murmel

Mucc - Kinsenka


----------



## nojyeloot

metallisuk said:


>




 Nuthin showed up bruh


----------



## Joeywilson

oh it's working on my computer.....weeeeeiiirrrd!

it's white lightning by A textbook Tragedy.


----------



## Cyntex

Chimp Spanner - FAr From Home


----------



## technomancer

Carl Roa - Eternity


----------



## ArtDecade

Dave Weiner - Moonlight Path


----------



## technomancer

Circles - Prelude


----------



## BenInKY

Ass N' Titties - Three 6 Mafia


----------



## Antimatter

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza- Yippeekayay Motherfucker


----------



## damigu

gorillaz - on melancholy hill

yea, yea, yea. shut up.


----------



## habicore_5150

Fit for an Autopsy - Digging Shallow Graves
Fear Factory - Freedom or Fire
Chimaira - Pictures in the Gold Room


----------



## Antimatter

Immortal Technique- Dance With The Devil


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

Ihsahn's latest album, After.....i can't get enough of it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Kizuna


----------



## prh

Chimp Spanner - At The Dream's Edge (the man is a genius!)
Corellia - Demo tracks


----------



## jymellis

Antimatter said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza- Yippeekayay Motherfucker


 
same, on repeat


----------



## Chiba666

Emperor - Thus Spake the Nightspirit


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Scarred


----------



## nojyeloot

Fresh off the press (US):









EDIT: IMHO, this is easily their best album since Natural Born Chaos


----------



## s_k_mullins

Levi/Werstler- Noxious Vermin, My Friend


----------



## Jumpyjack

Parkway Drive - Dead Man's Chest


----------



## Antimatter

Ion Dissonance- O.A.S.D.

At about 50 seconds, right when the breakdown starts, it's just like everything in the whole world just stops at the pause.


----------



## cow 7 sig

SLASH=beautiful dangerous


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Replica


----------



## JulyRed

Astral Doors - Fire And Flame


----------



## Arterial

damigu said:


> gorillaz - on melancholy hill
> 
> yea, yea, yea. shut up.


nothing wrong with that, great song, its sad in a happy way, or happy in a sad way, depending on your outlook on life.


----------



## habicore_5150

Machine (fuckin') Head - Ten Ton Hammer
Her Name in Blood - Invisible Wounds
Glass Casket - In Between the Sheets


----------



## JulyRed

Smiley ft Uzzi-In lipsa mea


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence (Live)


----------



## Sofos

7StringGuy5150 said:


> Ihsahn's latest album, After.....i can't get enough of it


 +1

Spectacular album, at first the Sax was like WTF? and now i listen to it and love it! it wouldnt have been the same without it.


----------



## Kr1zalid

Coil - Smother the Crones


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mock The Cross - Bloodbath.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## MFB

Capsule - More! More! More!
Capsule - Phony Phonic


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Isolation


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Adagio - Archangels In Black


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## Azyiu

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Steely Dan - Deacon Blues


----------



## damigu

simon & garfunkel - mrs. robinson


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - Land Of Sunshine


----------



## shattered

Nightwish - Come Cover Me


----------



## Variant




----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Save Me


----------



## Chiba666

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## sh4z

New Acacia Strain Song!


----------



## TomParenteau

Steve Stevens "Memory Crash"

He sure isn't ashamed to show how much of a Robin Trower fan he is!


----------



## Chiba666

Ensiferum - From Afar


----------



## nojyeloot

BTW, AJ Minette is back (producing and writing only)

New Singer Announced ? - The Human Abstract's MySpace Blog |


----------



## kung_fu

Faith No More - Ashes to Ashes


----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- Pull Me Under


----------



## s_k_mullins

Korn: III: Remember Who You Are


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Guns N Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tesseract - sunrise


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

i have a 5 disc cd radio, and here they are in order

1.Ihsahn-After
2.Amon Amarth-Twilight of the Thunder God
3.Jeff Loomis-Zero Order Phase
4.Unearth-The March
5.SoilWork-The Panic Broadcast


----------



## AlucardXIX

Danza 3


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Those 7s really do look nice.


----------



## cwhitey2

Animals as Leaders
Pelican - City of Echoes


----------



## Chiba666

Eluveitie - Omnos


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Geneva by Russian Circles just arrived in the mail today, so needless to say, I'm listening the shit out of it. Fucking epic


----------



## Blake1970

I just discovered Decrepit Birth this morning and will be picking up new CD's today after work!


----------



## Guitarman700

Enemies Of Reality-Nevermore


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Randy




----------



## shattered

Dream Theater - I Walk Beside You


----------



## habicore_5150

Machine Head - Days Turn Blue to Gray


----------



## Azyiu

&#33464;&#33021;&#23665;&#22478;&#32068; - &#26410;&#26469;


----------



## Captain Axx

The whole of synchestra by devin townsend


----------



## Arterial

nojyeloot said:


>


+1


----------



## cow 7 sig

hellyeah-stampede


----------



## shattered

The Secret by Lacuna Coil
makes my cry..so good


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Powershifter


----------



## Despised_0515

Bulb - All New Materials (sans vocals  )


----------



## Antimatter

Pelican- The Creeper


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cannibal Corpse - "_Frantic DisembowelMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHNNNNT._"


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gilbert - Gilberto Concerto


----------



## hiflyer

Iron Maiden.... Rainmaker


----------



## Empryrean

Pandora's Burden - Sons of Aurelius


----------



## damigu

candlebox - you

(i been reliving the 90's lately. this music is a lot better than i was willing to admit at the time.)


----------



## Acatalepsy

Jaco Pastorius- Broadway blues


----------



## eric86

Rotting Christ Aealo- This is my first rotting christ album, but definately not the last! I have never heard anything like this in black metal before. Fucking excellent


----------



## -METALIEN-

The Algorithm - Critical Error
very good demo


----------



## MikeH

Converge - Wretched World


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Self Bias Resistor


----------



## damigu

soundgarden - spoonman


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - A Rite Of Passage


----------



## Variant

TomPerverteau said:


> Steve Stevens "Memory Crash"
> 
> He sure isn't ashamed to show how much of a Robin Trower fan he is!



Should any of us be?!


----------



## Antimatter

Periphery- Totla Mad


----------



## nojyeloot

15. Inside <-- ultimate chill out


----------



## ittoa666

My favorite opeth song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Judgement (Shinagami no Kiss)


----------



## damigu

billy idol - rebel yell


----------



## highlordmugfug

then


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Replica


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## AlucardXIX

Karnivool - Themata

Good God I cannot wait to see these guys live...


----------



## Azyiu

Mr.Big - Alive and Kickin'


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Randy

Casey Sabol - Illuminate


----------



## Gitte

The Acacia Strain - Beast (freaking killer!!)


----------



## Sofos

Skitliv - Towards the Shores of Loss (Vulture Face Kane) damn good track, and fucking spectacular band, featuring Maniac (Ex-Mayhem), Kvarforth (Shining (Nor)), and guest vocalist David Tibet (Current 93)


----------



## nojyeloot

Brace yourselves


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused

(kinda like how I'm feeling right now....)


----------



## damigu

black sheep - this or that

(the new kia commercial has taken me back to my high school years with this track)


----------



## habicore_5150

Whitechapel - To All that are Dead
Cannibal Corpse - Frantic Disembowelment
Death - Jealousy


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Oxidizer


----------



## cow 7 sig

FF- linchpin


----------



## Antimatter

Periphery- Insomnia


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## damigu

alain bashung - madame rêve


----------



## josh pelican

Veil of Maya - Djentry Level Exit Wounds


----------



## Beef McStud

scale the summit- great plains!!!


----------



## Variant




----------



## mattofvengeance

Origin- The Aftermath

Christ alive, this band is the heaviest thing out of Kansas since Mark Mangino. I love them.


----------



## The Somberlain




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## habicore_5150

The Somberlain said:


>



good stuff

Meshuggah - Vanished
The Ocean - Mesoarchean
Molotov Solution - Rule By Secrecy


----------



## Chiba666

Satyriocn - Mother North


----------



## guitarnoob911

_Animals As Leaders_
_Born Of Osiris _
_Galneryus_
_Meshuggah_


----------



## AlucardXIX

Karnivool...a lot of Karnivool. Because they are one of the best bands to ever exist. This statement is unarguable in all possible ways.


----------



## fitforanautopsy

Swarm-At The Gates
With Oden on our side-Amon Amarth
Through struggle-As I lay Dying


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Forsaken (Live)


----------



## nojyeloot

Oh, Sleeper - Son of the Morning


----------



## productofevil

Lightning Swords of Death: The Extra Dimensional Wound - Track 1: The Extra Dimenstional Wound
Nice and Heavy...


----------



## Triple7

The Traveling Wilbury's- Volume 1


----------



## fitforanautopsy

The Wonders At Your Feet-Dark Tranquility


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Octavarium (Live)


----------



## fitforanautopsy

Tranquil-Darkest Hour


----------



## Azyiu

Garbage - Special


----------



## Chiba666

Emperor - The Eruption


----------



## ThisCityIsFlood

After The Burial - Rareform (2009 Rerelease)
The Acacia Strain - Wormwood
The Ghost Inside - Returners

Wormwood is absolutley sick


----------



## Cabinet

Foul Body Autopsy by Necrophagist

I always make up my own lyrics to it. Because it sounds like he goes CHIPS at the beginning.


----------



## productofevil

Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane Trk2. Night's Blood





Fuck yeah...!


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## s_k_mullins

Been listening to old Stereomud CDs today. Good stuff!


----------



## Cyntex

Conducting From The Grave - Eternally Gutted


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Hard Hat Area
Richie Kotzen - The Inner Galactic Fusion Experience


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dead Prez- Hell Yeah (Pimp the System)


----------



## Variant




----------



## Raoul Duke

Neil Young - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## ibbyfreak13

love stereomud.
today im listening to the new 36 crazyfists that just came out


----------



## damigu

megadeth - hangar 18


----------



## Azyiu

damigu said:


> megadeth - hangar 18



^ Good stuff! 


By the way, I am listening to *Paul Simon & Art Garfunkel *- *Mrs. Robinson*


----------



## damigu

the beatles - hold me tight

(listening to the "across the universe" soundtrack version)


----------



## Chiba666

Immortal - Where Dark and Light Don't Differ, but tsoon it will be my favourite BM song of all thime. At the Heart of Winter, pure BM< Pure Immortal's cold and frosty vision.


----------



## Variant

Gojira au festival Les Vieilles Charrues - ARTE Live Web


----------



## Cyntex

American Nightmare - Please Die!


----------



## Cyntex

American Nightmare - Farewell

Just gave me goosebumps :O


----------



## skua

Megadeth - The System Has Failed
Katatonia - Live Consternation
Abigail's Ghost - D'Letion
Iron Maiden - Live at PNC, Holmdel, NJ 2010

\m/_
skua


----------



## Antimatter

Aesop Rock- Coffee
Who else here absolutely loves this guy?


----------



## Customisbetter

The Contour by Sky Eats Airplane


----------



## damigu

alice in chains - whale & wasp



Antimatter said:


> Aesop Rock- Coffee
> Who else here absolutely loves this guy?



i do.


----------



## Antimatter

damigu said:


> i do.


 
Awesome. I've been listening to him and guys like El-P all day, and man this was a cooool day. Some great lyrics and beats coming from this guy.

Now, it is
Aesop Rock- Freeze


----------



## Variant

Antimatter said:


> Aesop Rock- Coffee
> Who else here absolutely loves this guy?



 x1000. Hardcore convert. 












Definitive Juxtaposition and Rhymesayers saved me from complete rap-hate. EL, Ace, Cage, Rob Sonic, Cannibal Ox, P.O.S, Blockhead, Atmosphere, Felt, Brother Ali, as well as similarly minded guys like dälek (on tour with Tool now, kiddies) and Sage Francis should be turning the rap community over on its head. The glam rap era needs to be done, thank you.  




_*"We lost sight on how to use these mics, what scripts we write, how to choose our fights..."*_
- dälek



Indeed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Muse - Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Raoul Duke

Sublime - Get Ready


----------



## Chiba666

My Funeral - Dark Funeral


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Fiction


----------



## asher

Scale the Summit - Roof of the World


----------



## ittoa666

There's a palate cleanser for you mattofvengeance.


----------



## Chiba666

A Looming Resonance - Wolves in the Throne Room


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## Variant




----------



## sicstynine




----------



## nojyeloot

If you haven't heard of them, I quite seriously recommend you take a few moments to. They've blown me away:









Plus their album is only $5 (download link below)

Shopping Cart - Roadrunner Records Webstore


----------



## Progmaster X

Scorpions - Savage Amusment...Track 3.when Passion Rules The Game


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Rusty Nail


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Chiba666

Gundgang Um Die Transzendental - Burzum. Completly weird, lots of looping. I like it


----------



## Progmaster X

The Jelly Jam - S/T...Track 2.No Remedy


----------



## fathead

Swallow the Ocean - Self Titled


----------



## schecter_c7

Mastodon-Remission
Korn-self-titled
Tool-Lateralus
Deftones-Adrenaline


----------



## AlucardXIX

Beneath The Massacre - Black Tide

O_O did NOT know these guys had new music in the works...


----------



## Triple7

fathead said:


> Swallow the Ocean - Self Titled


 

Awesome! We're in the middle of mixing the second record right now


----------



## Antimatter

ISIS- The Other


----------



## Kr1zalid

Sigh - Inked In Blood


----------



## Chiba666

katatonia - July


----------



## Progmaster X

Chrome Shift - Ripples In Time...Track 1. NightMachine


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Cabinet

CAFO is my favorite AAL track as of yet


----------



## habicore_5150

Digitally Transmitted Disease​


----------



## Opeth666




----------



## AlucardXIX

ibanez_6784 said:


> Digitally Transmitted Disease​



So glad these guys are from Florida haha. It's like Whitechapel and The Acacia Strain had a baby and it ended up being King Conquer


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Daemoniac

Complication - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Daemoniac

The Big Come Down - NIN  The Fragile in general.


----------



## damigu

queen - princes of the universe


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink Of An Eye


----------



## Daemoniac

KoRn - Pretty


----------



## Cyntex

Nevermore - The Obsidian Conspiracy


----------



## Azyiu

&#24067;&#34955;&#23493;&#27888; - LOVE THEME from BLADE RUNNER (Live)


----------



## Progmaster X

Herbie Hancock-Headhunters...Track 1.Chameleon


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Fear Campaign


----------



## damigu

pantera - suicide note (parts I & II)


----------



## Variant




----------



## Michael Dragus

In The Woods... - 299 796 km/s


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Chiba666

Northern Gate - Tyr


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Iron Maiden - Rime Of The Ancient Mariner


----------



## Progmaster X

Al Di'Meola - Land Of The Midnight Sun


----------



## Blake1970

Karnivool - All I Know


----------



## splinter8451

Chimp Spanner- Terminus Pt. 1


----------



## Cyntex

Scar Symmetry - morphogenesis


----------



## Cyntex

The Dillinger Escape Plan - 43% Burnt


----------



## ittoa666

Hours of Wealth - Opeth


----------



## binky

Avian Taxi by What's He Building In There?
These guys are just amazing.


----------



## damigu

karnivool - new day



Michael Dragus said:


> In The Woods... - 299 796 km/s


----------



## Origin

Tosin's CD; if I spam myself with it I have it in my head for a whole boring-ass 12 hour shift, it helps.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## damigu

karnivool - change (part 2)


----------



## Variant




----------



## ittoa666

Variant said:


>



Gotta love some nothing.


----------



## Azyiu

Def Leppard - Desert Song


----------



## Cyntex

Bela Fleck - Spain


----------



## Johnny Caldera

damigu said:


> karnivool - change (part 2)



HELL YEAH! Love it when the Aussies grab the attention of the overseas market.


----------



## nojyeloot

So pumped, just got it and am about to give it my first listen through...(better late than never)


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Tech N9ne - K.O.D.


----------



## Jontain

Wake up dead - Megadeth
Freezing moon - Mayhem
Pussyfoot -SiKtH
Bludgeoned - Suicide Silence
Another Hero Lost - Shadows Fall


----------



## Triple7

Eldorado- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## binky

Snakes For The Divine by High On Fire \m/
I love that 9 string guitar.


----------



## pero

Russian Circles - Hexed All


----------



## Antimatter

Rammstein- Benzin (combustion remix)

WIE BENZIIIINNNNNN


----------



## damigu

ramona falls - russia


----------



## COBHC

Assailant - My Awakening


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - somewhat damaged


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

LCD Soundsystem - New York, I Love You...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Vader- Shadowfear


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - complication


----------



## Threex4

Paul Gilbert - The Curse of Castle Dragon


----------



## damigu

my alarm clock going off. man, is it annoying!


----------



## Blake1970

Lamb of God - Vigil


----------



## aspecialdefect

Shostakovich, Schubert, Scriabin, Schumann, Stravinsky, Strauss.... oh and Suffocation.


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Rapture

RACER X - Speed Lethal
ACCEPT - Resless & Wild
LOUDNESS - Disillusion
VAN HALEN - Fair Warning
YNGWIE MALMSTEEN - Rising Force

Most spinning records atm!


----------



## The Somberlain

Belle & Sebastian: The Blues Will Stay Blue


----------



## damigu

radiohead - creep


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Azyiu

Evanescense - Everybody's Fool (Live)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mr Bungle - Goodbye Sober Day


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Erotic Nightmares (Live)


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## cow 7 sig

HellYeah -stampede


----------



## jl_killer

Solution .45 - "Bladed Vaults" First time hearing them, can't stop listening!


----------



## COBHC

Crematory - Black Celebration


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Chiba666

Watain - Legions of the Black Light


----------



## technomancer

Richie Kotzen - Return Of The Mother Head's Family Reunion
Richie Kotzen - The Inner Galactic Fusion Experience


----------



## Cyntex

Sparrow Falls - Contemplating The Code

Sparrow Falls - New Songs up! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

local band, melodic hardcore/punkrock


----------



## Cyntex

Textures - Transgression


----------



## Rapture

Racer X - Speed Lethal 
M.A.R.S - Project: Driver
Vinnie More - Mind's Eye

80s shred at it´s best


----------



## nojyeloot

Cannot get enough of these guys.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Arterial

nojyeloot said:


> Cannot get enough of these guys.


 +1

cannot wait till they release a full album, ill be jizzing tidal waves when it comes out.


but for me right now:
Periphery - Icarus Lives!
Periphery - Totala Mad
Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill


----------



## Azyiu

Velvet Revolver - Do It For The Kids


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - The Count Of Tuscany


----------



## AlucardXIX

Veil of Maya - Mark The Lines

Seriously one of the most fun songs to listen to/play along to.


----------



## matt397

Danza, Just discovered them, holy mary mother of sweet fuck these guys are heavy


----------



## Blake1970

I think this is my favorite song. I listen to it just about every day.

Carlos Santana and John McLaughlin - The Life Divine


----------



## damigu




----------



## technomancer

Al Di Meola - The Infinite Desire


----------



## The Somberlain

Genesis- Selling England By The Pound

Oh, and I've been listening to lots of Belle and Sebastian too. Kick me off the forum


----------



## technomancer

Bad Moon Rising - Blood


----------



## nojyeloot

Arterial said:


> +1
> 
> cannot wait till they release a full album, ill be jizzing tidal waves when it comes out.



I was absolutely amazed when my buddy told me about them. Incredible talents.

Same buddy just turned me on to these guys (below), who are almost as good (but not quite). Now listening to:


----------



## technomancer

OMNOM - NOMNOM


----------



## ibbyfreak13

periphery : periphery


----------



## nojyeloot

Anyone know what this character used to get his tone (amp wise)? I'm guessing a V2 and Vetta since Michael Keene produced it.


----------



## AlucardXIX

nojyeloot said:


> Anyone know what this character used to get his tone (amp wise)? I'm guessing a V2 and Vetta since Michael Keene produced it.



Supposedly Keene does all his productions with a POD, more than likely an XT pro. I know live he uses a V2.


----------



## marky

ALWAYS by Bon Jovi. 

He is just the best. I love his songs! Actually, all his songs.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## jaretthale78

secrets of the unknown - fredrik thordendal


----------



## Azyiu

David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Chiba666

Satyricon - To the Mountains


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

John Spencer Blues Explosion - Afro

The solo sounds like a chainsaw!


----------



## nojyeloot

jaretthale78 said:


> secrets of the unknown - fredrik thordendal



You know where to get those demos?

Supposedly he's working on some new solo stuff, according to his youtube channel...

For the thread:

Thom Yorke


----------



## technomancer

Periphery - Periphery (instrumental)


----------



## Randy

technomancer said:


> Periphery - Periphery (instrumental)





311 -Don't Tread On Me


----------



## technomancer

Richie Kotzen / Greg Howe - Tilt


----------



## Arterial

technomancer said:


> Periphery - Periphery (instrumental)


 +1


----------



## The Overturn

> Periphery - Periphery (instrumental)


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Here and Now


----------



## annvin

ICYCORE


----------



## CrushingAnvil

For old times sake:


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## sicstynine

^ Epic!





(don't know why though )


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - Better Off Dead


----------



## mattofvengeance

Megadeth- Take No Prisoners


----------



## Progmaster X

Savatage-Gutter Ballet...Track 3. Temptation Revelation


----------



## Randy

Sky Eats Airplane - The Sound of Symmetry EP


----------



## seven_jorgen

Gojira - Flying Whales


----------



## Variant




----------



## CrushingAnvil

seven_jorgen said:


> Gojira - Flying Whales








You're Jurgen with a Seven 

Metal Hammer is awful, but that's classic.


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing
Scar Symmetry - Dark Matter Dimensions
Iron Maiden - Powerslave
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Soilwork - The Panic Broadcast 

All great albums and very jam worthy if i don't say so!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Megaman X2 OST - Flame Stag's theme. 

This just screams metal.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Moro

Jeff Buckley - Grace

Sure, not metal by any standard, but cool record nonetheless, and even cooler song.


----------



## Randy

No worries. I think we all love some 'non-metal' in here and besides... Jeff Buckley kicks ass.


----------



## willy petro

-Nevermore The Obsidian Conspiracy!
-Symphony X


----------



## BenInKY

Soilwork - Late For The Kill, Early For The Slaughter


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Vanishing Love


----------



## sicstynine

I love it


----------



## JPhoenix19

I'm crankin' Impending Doom's latest album, "There Will Be Violence" 

Yeah booooooy


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Azyiu

Prince - When Doves Cry


----------



## matt397




----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Sorrow


----------



## beefshoes

Wrath And Rapture (Symphonic Metalcore)
This will be right up there with Periphery as my album of the year.


----------



## Azyiu

Stan Getz - Symptones


----------



## TCOH5246

At the moment, it's Sylosis - "Conclusion of An Age" but I have also been listening to Wretched's new album, "Beyond The Gate". Freaking epic,


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## liamh

Random dubstep mixes.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## AlucardXIX

JPhoenix19 said:


> I'm crankin' Impending Doom's latest album, "There Will Be Violence"
> 
> Yeah booooooy



I like it a lot more than their last one!


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## Opeth666

PELICAN!!!!


----------



## technomancer

Pete Rossi - To The Moon And Back By Noon


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Linchpin


----------



## Randy

Sopor Aeternus - Beautiful Thorn


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Antimatter

See You Next Tuesday- 8 Dead, 9 If You Count The Fetus

I wish their songs were longer.


----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe


----------



## Cyntex

Fleshgod Apocalypse - Thru Our Scars


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As LEaders - CAFO


----------



## nojyeloot

deciding whether or not I should get this, so I'm listening to the eMusic samples:


----------



## Larrikin666

Fleshwrought and Soreption. I just can't move onto anything new. I expect those two will stay in the mix until Beneath the Massacre hits me with the new stuff.


----------



## beefshoes

Touché Amoré/La Dispute
Searching For A Pulse/The Worth Of The World

Really good Split/EP containing some superb Post-Hardcore


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Rapture

*>>CrushingAnvil*

Awesome taste man!

I'm currently listening to SUFFOCATION - Pierced from within


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Rapture said:


> *>>CrushingAnvil*
> 
> Awesome taste man!
> 
> I'm currently listening to SUFFOCATION - Pierced from within



Thanks, bro, I don't get those kinds of compliments on here....ever 

Awesome, that's a classic!


----------



## Jonlikesbagels

*new project, written and very roughly recorded on an Ibanez S7420 S Series 7 String Electric Guitar, using a line 6 toneport ux2 and superior drummer 2.0, fairly new to the software, but constructive criticism is more than welcome.*



there's some midi files towards the end, they also will shortly be recorded as well


----------



## Cyntex

Johnny Cash - I Still Miss Someone


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet


----------



## ittoa666

Holy. Shit.


----------



## angryman

The Acacia Strain - Wormwood


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Rapture

Another great underrated piece of death metal! 

NP: Hate Eternal - Conquering the Throne


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Rapture said:


> Another great underrated piece of death metal!
> 
> NP: Hate Eternal - Conquering the Throne



Yeah man, they really inovated Tech' Death.

Conquering The Throne is one of my favourites.


----------



## Rapture

CrushingAnvil said:


> Yeah man, they really inovated Tech' Death.
> 
> Conquering The Throne is one of my favourites.


 Yeah, Conquering and I, Monarch is the best HE records IMO.


----------



## technomancer

Dave Weiner - On Revolute


----------



## Triple7

Roy Orbison- Mystery Girl (album)


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Sirens


----------



## Deathmetal94564

Theatre Of Tragedy- Storm (Album)


----------



## Cyntex

Marc Rizzo - The Riddle Of Steel


----------



## thefpb2

Vitreus demo


----------



## Cyntex

TDEP - 43% Burnt


----------



## Chris Bowsman

I've been on a Fear Factory kick lately. Also, I just "discovered" Bulb's soundclick page, and have been digging that a lot.


----------



## Chiba666

Dimmu Borgir - Gateways. 1 Day early, I love Nuclear Blast


----------



## C2Aye

The album Grace by Jeff Buckley, only for the 9001st time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Kenji Kawai =


----------



## Jontain

Malefice - Human Portrait


----------



## Captain Axx

the whirlwind and bridge across forever by transatlantic - all in one go!


----------



## nojyeloot

I don't care for the vox, but the band is great


----------



## damigu

ravi & anoushka shankar

i like anoushka's style more. it's a little less technical, but a little more emotional.


----------



## The Somberlain

Astra-The River Under


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## damigu




----------



## Variant




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Megadeth - Forclosure of a Dream


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Endless Rain


----------



## FretWizard88

Warp Riders - THE SWORD


----------



## nojyeloot

Ms. Heap, again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Abingdon Boys School - Siren


----------



## Arterial

Dido - Thank You
Bulb - Illustrated Groove


----------



## pink freud

The Fountain Soundtrack. I've been listening to this everyday it seems:


----------



## Sebastian

SYL - Love


----------



## Meinrad

&#1057;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1096;&#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1052;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103; by Digimortal


----------



## meisterjager

Iron Maiden - Be Quick or Be Dead

My favourite Maiden track - reminds me of Carmageddon II!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley- Anything Like Me


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Final Exit


----------



## Concr3t3

I happen to be listening to a song called "Washout" performed by Under The Stone. We just finished our first full length CD and are about to send it out to print. Sure it's biased but it's an honest answer. I'm sure all of you can relate.


----------



## Seventary

Been listening a LOT to Barren Earth lately. Great band to say the least!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - Queen's Medley


----------



## Rapture




----------



## nojyeloot

A-MA-ZING


----------



## Customisbetter

^Holy shit me too!


----------



## Jeggs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz6UcfYp3ZU



New Dimmu


----------



## I have a guitar

Dream Theater - Scenes from a memory disc 2 ( the one with overture )
Children of bodom - are you dead yet(album)
Iron maiden - Number of the beast (album)


----------



## nojyeloot

Customisbetter said:


> ^Holy shit me too!



And it's because of YOU that I'm listening to it. Saw your candy rat post and checked them out. Literally bought them 20 seconds after I saw the vid

I thank thee greatly


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cannibal Corpse- Hammer Smashed Face

Its old school DM day


----------



## Konfyouzd

Nevermore - "Heart Collector"


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## mattofvengeance

Continuing old school DM day

Morbid Angel- Rapture


----------



## vampiregenocide

Annotations Of An Autopsy - Emptiness

Just getting into these guys, holy shit.


----------



## Sebastian

City Of Fire - a Memory


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Vital Remains - Dechristianize


----------



## Gitte

evergreen terrace - ememy sex


----------



## Breakdown

bring me the horizon and Guns N' Roses


----------



## Cyntex

Song Of Solomon - AAL


----------



## C2Aye

Pat Metheny - Orchestrion


----------



## TheGuerilla

Incredible album of Pat Metheny 

Elizabeth Shepherd - The Taking


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Atavachron
Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
Allan Holdsworth - The Sixteen Men of Tain
Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell
Black Sabbath - Mob Rules
Guns N' Roses - Appetite For Destruction


----------



## Randy

technomancer said:


> Allan Holdsworth - Atavachron
> Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
> Allan Holdsworth - The Sixteen Men of Tain



He's actually playing a little hole in the wall joint down the corner from my office in a few weeks and I'm hoping to snag an interview for a blog I'm working on.


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> He's actually playing a little hole in the wall joint down the corner from my office in a few weeks and I'm hoping to snag an interview for a blog I'm working on.



Cool. He used to stop in Pittsburgh on every tour and I've gotten to see him several times, but unfortunately we've apparently been dropped from his tour itinerary. I may still drive to Cleveland to check him out this fall though.


----------



## DISTORT6

Fear Factory
Gov't Mule
At the Gates


----------



## Cyntex

BTBAM - White Walls


----------



## nojyeloot

YouTube - Best Cry Ever (Auto-Tuned) Remix [HD]

17th time


----------



## technomancer

The Absence - Riders of the Plague


----------



## Randy

technomancer said:


> Cool. He used to stop in Pittsburgh on every tour and I've gotten to see him several times, but unfortunately we've apparently been dropped from his tour itinerary. I may still drive to Cleveland to check him out this fall though.



I hear he's great live and cool to talk with. I might melt into a puddle meeting him at all.


----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- When Life Meant More


----------



## Blake1970

Skinny Puppy - Smothered Hope


----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- Stabbing to Purge Dissimulation


----------



## technomancer

Randy said:


> I hear he's great live and cool to talk with. I might melt into a puddle meeting him at all.



He is FANTASTIC live  Honestly the one time I could have talked to him he looked COMPLETELY fried and like he just wanted to be left alone to smoke his cigarette so I obliged


----------



## technomancer

Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes


----------



## Cyntex

Nasum (best grind band ever!) - Just Another Hog


----------



## Cyntex

Neuraxis - Monitoring The Mind


----------



## ittoa666

technomancer said:


> The Absence - Riders of the Plague


----------



## Arterial

Between The Buried and Me - Prequel To the Sequel


----------



## damigu

the who - won't get fooled again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Karnivool - Da Reka


----------



## Variant

*"The most legible logo in death metal"*


----------



## josh pelican

... and if ya' don't like it, I got two words for ya':





I think you know what I'm trying to get at here.


----------



## technomancer

Dave Weiner - On Revolute


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## technomancer

Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge


----------



## Cyntex

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria


----------



## s_k_mullins

Periphery- Buttersnips


----------



## mattofvengeance

Lamb of God- Ashes of the Wake

Lovin me some Skolnick and Poland on the same track


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## Cyntex

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Yippie-kay-yay motherfucker


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## ittoa666

Damn ads.


----------



## splinter8451

Miscellaneous butt rock tracks from a mix CD the field hockey team is playing in the weight room at school. While I sit here on my netbook chillin at my job as weight room attendant.


----------



## damigu

dimmu borgir - entrance


----------



## Cyntex

Periphery - Racecar


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Breeding Violence - Whitechapel


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Galneryus - Still Loving You


----------



## C2Aye

Pat Metheny - Orchestrion


----------



## Rapture

Spawn of Possession - Cabinet

Crazy album.


----------



## exxecutor

Xerath - I


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Galneryus - Still Loving You


 
is that the band with all those chinese girls?


----------



## josh pelican

Rapture said:


> Spawn of Possession - Cabinet
> 
> Crazy album.


----------



## Cyntex

ISIS - Wills Dissolve 

ultimate isis track imo, I feel like floating through the clouds yeah!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Megadeth- In My Darkest Hour


----------



## Jedi_Ekim

Ethan Meixsell - Pathos & Logos

Pretty cool stuffis.

But it's done and I'm turning on the "Zappa Plays Zappa" DVDs.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Lamb of God- Vigil

While I watch the Rangers vs. Athletics and Mike Goldberg eye fucking Joe Rogan on the UFC prelims.


----------



## vhmetalx

Well i was listening Slaughter Your Enemies by Suffokate cause im trying to tab it out by ear but i think The Iconoclast By Scar Symmetry is in order


----------



## Antimatter

Merzbow- Silent Night

I'm not sure whether to laugh or crawl into a corner and rock back and forth while staring into empty space.


----------



## Meinrad

Smasher/Devourer by Fear Factory


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Tupelo - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds

This original and Sikth's version is awesome.


----------



## UGH

The Shifting Equilibrium....

New shit soon, eh?


----------



## Cyntex

Cloudkicker - The Discovery


----------



## PROJECT_OMEGA

Anaal Nathrahk: The Codex Necro \m/


----------



## Antimatter

Ion Dissonance- You People Are Messed Up
I'm loving the new album


----------



## exxecutor

Shining - In the Kingdom of Kitsch You Will be a Monster


----------



## Meinrad

Masochistic Rampage by Unmerciful.


----------



## Psst Hey

Steve Vai's Passion and Warfare album. Goooood stuff


----------



## Daggorath

Chimp Spanner's ATDE. This album is inexhaustible, and never get's boring. You can listen a thousand times without ever notice everything that's going on.


----------



## vhmetalx

Yes - LMFAO


----------



## Cyntex

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tesseract - Concealing Fate Pt. XI (One of the old demos I found)


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - The Ninja


----------



## Antimatter

A Day To Remember- The Downfall Of Us All

I don't get this band, I listened to this song and liked it and then listened to a bunch of their other songs and didn't like them. What's up with that?


----------



## Azyiu

Racer X - Loud And Clear


----------



## TomParenteau

Foo Fighters--Everlong ...screams Wipers, and I bet they would admit it.

But I'm about to go on an extreme Scar Symmetry binge!


----------



## damigu

weather report - umbrellas


----------



## Azyiu

Racer X - Sunlit Nights


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Adema - "Cold and Jaded"

Yeah, it's totally nu-metal, but the production kicks ass.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

We Never Should Have Met - Aliases

Finally got around to purchasing it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970

High on Fire - Fireface


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
Dave Weiner - On Revolute


----------



## vampiregenocide

Karnivool - Goliath


----------



## sicstynine

Bloody_Inferno said:


>


----------



## damigu

snapcase - zombie prescription


----------



## Cyntex

Steve Vai - Sisters


----------



## mattofvengeance

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## nojyeloot

sicstynine said:


>



This album cover interests me. Now checking them out. 

Now listening to:






with this in the queue (for my initial listen):


----------



## mattofvengeance

This is the most badass song I've listened to this summer


----------



## damigu

celldweller - the angel of io


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Steve Vai - The Crying Machine



mattofvengeance said:


> Son, I am disappoint.


 
The SF4 remixes are awsome.  CPS sounds are cool, but I'm over it. Plus Cammy's theme rules above all.


----------



## The Somberlain

Avi Buffalo





Don't they look metal?


----------



## danny taylor

The tony danza tapdance extravaganza


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Constant Motion


----------



## damigu

celldweller - frozen


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Death On Two Legs


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## technomancer

Dio - Evil or Divine (Live in NYC)


----------



## King_Prawn

Mogwai - Friend of the Night


----------



## nojyeloot

ittoa666 said:


>


^
|
|

How much better is this than the original?

listening to:


----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - The Inner Circle


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Distant Early Warning


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Randy




----------



## damigu

danzig - mother


----------



## Cyntex

Agalloch - In The Shadow Of Our Pale Companion


----------



## TheSilentWater

Randy said:


>


----------



## Murmel

I shouldn't have listened to it... Now I wanna take up the piano again SOOOO bad...


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## mattofvengeance

Metallica- Leper Messiah


----------



## Azyiu

Robert Palmer - You Blow Me Away (with Nuno Bettencourt on guitar, yo!)


----------



## technomancer

Cynic - Traced in Air


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hans Zimmer - 528491 from the Inception OST


----------



## blister7321

eddie murphy greatest comedy hits


----------



## Cyntex

Steen (stone) - Dope






Dutch white trash rap


----------



## Progmaster X

Thin Lizzy-Bad Reputation...Track 3. Opium Trail


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Cyntex

Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs - Sally Ann


----------



## Arterial

Animals as Leaders - Tempting Time
Between the buried and me - Shevanel (Take Two)


----------



## The Somberlain

Some Kate Rusby, a Northern English folk singer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Megadeth - Holy Wars (The Punishment Due)


----------



## jl_killer

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=x7-pPe6mF48&feature=related

Solution .45 Gravitational Lensing!


----------



## Arterial

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Megadeth - Holy Wars (The Punishment Due)


 good song, used to be my fave two years ago.


----------



## jr1092

August Burns Red - Composure


----------



## mattofvengeance

Communic- Fooled by the Serpent


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Memoirs - Monuments

I need me some NEW SHIETTT to jam to


----------



## UGH




----------



## Andrew

the depreciation guild. their new album is fantastic.


----------



## nojyeloot

View attachment 16576


----------



## Soilent_Goat

Morne :: Untold Wait
Dark Castle :: Spirited Migration
Saint Vitus :: Born Too Late
Kalas :: Kalas


----------



## Cyntex

Emperor - Curse You all men


----------



## sicstynine




----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## splinter8451

boring lectures in class.


----------



## Cyntex

Air - Surfing On A Rocket


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - CAFO


----------



## UGH

True kingliness....




Playing the trills in "Introitus" and bustin' into the main riff makes me feel godly.


----------



## Mattayus




----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Get the Hell Out of Here


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mattofvengeance

UGH said:


>



I must have this. Nao.


----------



## blister7321

MXPX heard that sound


edit
now its brand fooking new crossfade YouTube - Crossfade: "Killing Me Inside" Official Music Video


----------



## Randy

Anneke van Giersbergen -- Wonder


----------



## Andrew

new oceansize


----------



## Cyntex

Emperor - Decrystallizing Reason

IX Equilibrium is such an underrated album


----------



## Azyiu

Marty Friedman - Viper


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cyntex said:


> Emperor - Decrystallizing Reason
> 
> IX Equilibrium is such an underrated album



That's my favorite Emperor album, and one of my favorites ever, so I totally agree! 

and now for something completely different

Florence and the Machine- Addicted to Love


----------



## Cyntex

^ \m/

Death - Crystal Mountain


----------



## flavadave69

The Avarice of Man-The Red Shore
Endless Roads-Miles Away
The Adversary-Thy Art is Murder


----------



## AK DRAGON




----------



## WaterWorkzz

haha, alot of queen, the rise against album. the who, and some older green day.
oh, and one song by smosh.dcore max 2 xD


----------



## Static

Paul Gilbert - silence followed by a deafening roar (album)


----------



## UGH




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, something different every now and then.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## Rapture

King's X - Gretchen Goes to Nebraska
Yngwie Malmsteen - Trilogy
Rainbow - Difficult To Cure
Joe Satriani - Dreaming 11#


----------



## blister7321

layla


----------



## Arterial

the rnb version of Bed Intruder song that that guy on SS.org posted in his thread.


----------



## Meinrad

Tormentor by Destruction


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## goth_fiend

love me some cee lo, and this song just is great 8) (kinda reminds me of roses from outkast)


----------



## 7stringsofdoom

Mournful Congregation - Tears From A Grieving Heart
Ihsahn - After


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Linchpin


----------



## cyril v

/mind double fucked.


----------



## filipe200x

At the moment i'm listening to Ra - don't turn away. I only listened to this and another song of theirs, but i'm already finding this the best band i discovered this year, better even than mutiny within (i'm not too fond of grunting ).


----------



## damigu

karnivool - change


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Galneryus - Destination


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Painted in Exile's, "Skylines".


----------



## damigu

nine inch nails - something i can never have

(even 20 years after i first heard this song, and i still relate to it so well. too well. :/ )


----------



## mattofvengeance

Alvin and the Chipmunks version of Avenged Sevenfold's Nightmare.


This song is effing hilarious.


----------



## sicstynine




----------



## Blake1970

Meshuggah - Soul Burn


----------



## Randy

*APO PANTOS KAKO DAIMONOS!*


----------



## Tommysixgun

Opeth - Porcelain Heart


----------



## technomancer

Dave Weiner - On Revolute


----------



## mmr007

I'm listening to this...watch and you'll understand why


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## damigu

queen - heaven for everyone


----------



## Nick1

Ive been listening to the album WET by the band W.E.T. Yeah I know kind of a dumb name for a band. But they got some cool riffs and melodies. They kinda remind me of Def Leopard, Journey and just a touch of prog. The vocalist is Jeff Scott Soto. He is a great vocalist.


----------



## amfahim

As much as Shawn Lane i can my every waking moment. 


and some Michael Lee Firkins too : )


----------



## CrushingAnvil

nojyeloot said:


>



Can you imagine using that guitar?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Yasuo Uragami - Inside of The Girl's Heart


----------



## Variant

filipe200x said:


> At the moment i'm listening to Ra - don't turn away. I only listened to this and another song of theirs, but i'm already finding this the best band i discovered this year, better even than mutiny within (i'm not too fond of grunting ).



The two follow-ups left a bit to be desired, but the first record, *'From One'*, was


----------



## Konfyouzd

Chopin Chopin Chopin Chopin Chopin all week long... Woo!!!


----------



## Cyntex

Konfyouzd said:


> Chopin Chopin Chopin Chopin Chopin all week long... Woo!!!







Bought this last week for 2 Euro, second hand 

Air - Alone In Kyoto


----------



## gunshow86de

Well, I am at work, so currently I'm listening to some sad souls discuss the events of last night's *_insert reality TV show name*_ like they actually know these people and care about their lives. And I'm the weirdo for playing music/reading in my spare time.


----------



## Dimensionator

"Mezmer" by Pinkly Smooth.

fuckin AMAZING band. in it is The Rev from Avenged Sevenfold (RIP) and also the guitarist from A7X Synyster Gates. 

they only made one album, "Unfortunate Snort", but it's so amazing I can't stop listening. some amazing avant-garde metal right there.


----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot

CrushingAnvil said:


> Can you imagine using that guitar?



haha, no lie


----------



## josh pelican

I don't mean to sound harsh... but anyone who doesn't like this album is a fag.


----------



## damigu

holst's "the planets"

currently on jupiter (arguably my favorite)


----------



## ibbyfreak13

chimaira-chimaira


----------



## Deathmetal94564

Shroud of Bereavement, While We Mourn


----------



## MetalheadMattyG

josh pelican said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh... but anyone who doesn't like this album is a fag.


 
How can you not like Morbid Angel?

I'm listening to: Exodus- Toxic Waltz


----------



## Raoul Duke

Regurgitator - Kung Fo Sing 

Aussies will know what I'm talking about


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Been in a massive Galneryus binge lately. 



Raoul Duke said:


> Regurgitator - Kung Fo Sing
> 
> Aussies will know what I'm talking about


 
 That takes me back a decade...


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Cyntex

Army Of The Pharao's - Swords Drawn


----------



## Randy

Demoniac said:


>



So good.


----------



## blister7321

Dope, Life


----------



## Konfyouzd

I hear Trooch's "Damage Control" in my head...


----------



## Fzau

I'm dancing to the Vomit In Style DJ Mix by The Subs! 

Pretty much a pre-party on my own. 


Have a party yourself: http://www.thesubs.be/music


----------



## Cyntex

Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - Lovers Leap


with steel drum intro )Y)


----------



## Antimatter

Ion Dissonance- We Like To Call This One... Fuck Off


----------



## habicore_5150

Antimatter said:


> Ion Dissonance- We Like To Call This One... Fuck Off



You People Are Messed Up

Perfidious Doom - Content With the Incubus
Carnifex - Hell Chose Me


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blue Öyster Cult - E.T.I (Extra Terrestrial Intelligence.


----------



## filipe200x

damigu said:


> holst's "the planets"
> 
> currently on jupiter (arguably my favorite)



Cool man! I thought i was the only one who liked this, never heard anyone 'normal' say they liked classical music, heheh (just kiddin).

Anyways, i'm listening to Ra right now. Easier than This song.

Have to thank someone of this forum for comenting about them on the "bands who use 7 string" thread, otherwise i'd probably never hear about them. I'm listening to them SINCE MONDAY. Basically just them, almost no other bands. I'm in love with Ra.


----------



## Seventary

Swallow the sun - Ghosts of loss. Ahhh...sweet doom.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## BrainArt

Allan Holdsworth. Been on a huge AH kick, lately.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blue Öyster Cult - Lips In The Hills.


----------



## Daemoniac

Schnitt Acht - Rage


----------



## damigu

dogma - unexpected ways

this song has been kind of a personal anthem for the last week. i've been sorting out a lot of stuff from the past this week and the lyrics to this song are very applicable to much of it.



filipe200x said:


> Cool man! I thought i was the only one who liked this, never heard anyone 'normal' say they liked classical music, heheh (just kiddin).




i was raised listening to classical music. clarinet and viola were my first instruments (i've long since forgotten how to play them, though).


----------



## blister7321

new found glory sticks and stones album


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I can't get enough of this song and this band.


----------



## technomancer

Exivious - Exivious


----------



## Sephiroth952

Liquid Tension Experiment-Another Dimension


----------



## technomancer

Gordian Knot - Emergent


----------



## splinter8451

OMNOM- At Its Finest


----------



## Daemoniac

Decapitated?


----------



## cwhitey2

Currently listening to:

Chimp Spanner - At The Dream's Edge


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CrushingAnvil said:


> I can't get enough of this song and this band.




This again


----------



## Daemoniac

Crossbreed - Seasons


----------



## budda

BIGWIG: Outer Rings (reclamation)

get it in ya!


----------



## damigu

eliot lipp - see what it's about


----------



## TMatt142

Dream Theater-Systematic Chaos...


----------



## signalgrey

budda said:


> BIGWIG: Outer Rings (reclamation)
> 
> get it in ya!


 BIGWIG is awesome

my god can beat up your god


----------



## Azyiu

John Coltrane - The Father And The Son And The Holy Ghost


----------



## killer

Guthrie Govan - Waves


----------



## Arterial

Gojira - backbone


----------



## Opeth666




----------



## xiphoscesar

pretty boy swag by soulja boy 













 jk
invade by within the ruins


----------



## habicore_5150

xiphoscesar said:


> invade by within the ruins



good shit

Oceano: Precursor to Enslavement


----------



## Randy




----------



## static07

Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function


----------



## abstract

Randy said:


>




That's the kind of picking technique you learn at guitar boot-camp. Brutally tight shit right there.


----------



## Randy

Darkest Hour - Sound the Surrender


----------



## filipe200x

Arterial said:


> Gojira - backbone



is gojira the name of a witch or something?


----------



## Guitarman700

Currently? this;


----------



## Antimatter

filipe200x said:


> is gojira the name of a witch or something?


 
Gojira is a big monster

Ion Dissonance- This Is The Last Time I Repeat Myself


----------



## UGH

filipe200x said:


> is gojira the name of a witch or something?


 
"Gojira" is the original Japanese itteration of the Americanized "Godzilla".


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Febuary Stars_ - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only

*[sound of white noise]*


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tool - 10,0000 Days


----------



## Dimensionator

Between the Buried and Me - Roboturner


----------



## djpharoah

Steel Panther


----------



## Chickenhawk

djpharoah said:


> Steel Panther



This


----------



## dr sgt pepper

...and I am looking forward to the new ORB cd with David Gilmour....it's gotta be incredible....


----------



## damigu

really crappy hold music. i hate being on hold.


----------



## djpharoah

Accept - Teutonic Terror


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rammstein - Dalai Lama


----------



## filipe200x

UGH said:


> "Gojira" is the original Japanese itteration of the Americanized "Godzilla".



Hmm, one thing i didn't know.  tnks!


----------



## dumbledore

FellSilent - Age Of Deception


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## Asrial

Pendulum - self vs self


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Variant




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Temporal Analogues of Paradise


----------



## Blake1970

Boards of Canada - Macquarie Ridge


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Now You See It (Now You Don't)_ - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## technomancer

Anubis Gate - A Perfect Forever


----------



## Randy

The Word Alive - Deceiver


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Fueled


----------



## Cyntex

Steen - Ramptoeristen


----------



## Mn3mic

Skinlab - New Flesh


----------



## s_k_mullins

DevilDriver- Clouds Over California


----------



## Metalcoreguy

Check out my new band ÆNIMUS!


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Replica


----------



## vampiregenocide

Primus - Greet The Sacred Cow


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metallica - No Remorse


----------



## progmetaldan

Hellborg/Lane/Sipe- Time Is The Enemy


----------



## Blake1970

Big Black - Kerosene


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Of Mice And Men


----------



## Chilean rager

Legacy in Ashes - Paths of Possession


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## damigu

queen - you're my best friend


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Save Me


----------



## Mithrandir

Peter Bradley Adams - Darkening Sky


----------



## Arterial

Necrophagist - Epitath


----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy - Failed Creation


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Take No Prisoners - Megadeth


----------



## aslsmm

its 2 am. im doing alittle guitar practicing. im trying to nail the loomis river dragon solo. im almost there. so thats what ive been listening to for the last 30 mins


----------



## progmetaldan

Gordian Knot- Emergent


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


>




Get that genitorturers bitch outta here. Corrupting David Vincent with bad music.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Primal Concrete Sledge_ > *Cowboys From Hell (20th Anniversary Re-mastered Re-issue)* > Pantera


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Get that genitorturers bitch outta here. Corrupting David Vincent with bad music.



I'd hate to shittalk his bitch, but it's no coincidence that his vocals started sucking once he re-joined MA after his stint in Genitortures.


----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'd hate to shittalk his bitch, but it's no coincidence that his vocals started sucking once he re-joined MA after his stint in Genitortures.



 Let's not forget his pentagram trashbag suit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> Let's not forget his pentagram trashbag suit.















Dave I am disappoint.


----------



## blister7321

^ well thats depressing 
i think i just lost what little respect i had left for him


----------



## Variant




----------



## MikeH

Wretched - In The Marrow


----------



## Blake1970

The Mars Volta - Televators


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## blister7321

^ lol im listening to safe home


----------



## Sebastian

blister7321 said:


> ^ lol im listening to safe home



John Bush RULES  

Armored Saint - Isolation


----------



## blister7321

^ +10000000000
I hate belladonna's vocals, to me they dont fit the music
johns did


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Unit - Jato Loomis


----------



## kung_fu

Miles Davis - Miles Runs the Voodoo down


----------



## blister7321

death walking terror- cannibal corpse
next im feeling homicidal retribution- dying fetus


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Shock


----------



## progmetaldan

Liquid Tension Experiment 2


----------



## Cyntex

Keith Merrow - Titan


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Refused To Be Denied


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Loomis - Miles of Machines


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## Furtive Glance

Tool - Disposition


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## blister7321

the ataris 
summer wind was always our song
(dammit kris roe and your long song titles)


----------



## technomancer

Savatage - Gutter Ballet
Savatage - Streets


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## blister7321

edwin mccain i could not ask for more


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Symbol of Salvation


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Testament: DNR


----------



## Tones

ittoa666 said:


>




shame on a nigguh has to be their best song.


----------



## UGH




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Perpetual Motion


----------



## Skirvin

Enforcer - Walk With Me


----------



## Hallic

Currently circulating thru the following:

The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble (Doomjazz)
*The Arusha Accord *( this band is my religion, not even 7s guitars xD)

Monuments (djent)
Fellsilent(djent)
Elitist(djent)

also parkway drive


----------



## Cyntex

Solitude Aeturnus - Is There


----------



## blister7321

aesthetics of hate machine head


edit : as of 2:20 im listening to homicidal retribution next your treachery will die with you both by dying fetus


----------



## technomancer

Exivious - Exivious


----------



## Arterial

Between The Buried And Me - Autodidact


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## nojyeloot

technomancer said:


> Exivious - Exivious



That album is un-be-lievably good. Were you able to buy it online somewhere? if so where?


----------



## The Somberlain

Abigor: Channeling the Quintessence of Satan


----------



## blister7321

witechapel possesion


----------



## The Somberlain

Fever Ray


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Perpetual Motion


----------



## Cabinet

Shrapnel Embedded Flesh - Vital Remains


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## technomancer

OMNOM - NOMNOM


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ihsahn - Undercurrent


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## technomancer

Al Di Meola - Land of the Midnight Sun


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Nothing


----------



## technomancer

Chimp Spanner - At the Dream's Edge


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Fear Campaign


----------



## simonXsludge

d'angelo


----------



## Cyntex

Between The Buried And Me - White Walls


----------



## technomancer

Fool's Game - Reality Divine


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## blister7321

^ yeah\m/ thats my favorite anthrax song

dirty heads lay me down


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - What Doesn't Die


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Never Know Why_ - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Opeth666




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## Seventary

CrushingAnvil said:


> _Never Know Why_ - Ozzy Osbourne



Great song from a totally underrated album.


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - Beginning of the Time


----------



## Holy Katana

Gave Up - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Cyntex

Çloudkicker - Amy. I Love You.


----------



## Lasik124

Arsis


----------



## Koshchei

Angele Dubeau & La Pieta: Arrangement of Danse Macabre by Saint-Saens.


----------



## scherzo1928

Been a long time since last I heard this song. Came up randomly, and I thought I'd post it.
This is the only version I could find though, and it has some other vocalist from the original. Still sounds great.

Andromeda - In the deepest of waters.


----------



## Antimatter

After The Burial- Berzerker


----------



## Bren

DRAGONFORCE!!! gotta love hyper speed power metal


----------



## Despised_0515

Paul Gilbert - Fuzz Universe


----------



## Daggorath




----------



## nojyeloot

The Famine - Architects of Guilt (2010 unreleased album)[unmastered, Suecof's 1st Mix]


----------



## Antimatter

After The Burial- Aspirations


----------



## blister7321

metallica my world

dont judge me cuz i like saint anger \m/


----------



## Antimatter

Between The Buried And Me- Selkies: The Endless Obsession


----------



## Opeth666




----------



## Holy Katana

Peek 824545201 - Aphex Twin


----------



## misingonestring

Van Halen - Panama

shut up


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Rotatous




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Long Time Ago, Pain Already Thrown - Yasuo Uragami.


----------



## Koshchei

Falling into Infinity - Dream Theater


----------



## blister7321

metallica invisible kid 


woo hoo drop G#


----------



## Murmel

God I fucking love this version.
I've been doing nothing but play Green Day the past week  It's so simple and fun to play.


----------



## Jumpyjack

Arma Gathas - The Damage Done


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Sign


----------



## Daggorath

Binging on Opeth atm, specifically Still Life.


----------



## Vicissitude27

She & Him - Volume 2

you have to looooove Zooey Deschanel 

http://www.theblogyoulovetohate.com...l/Zooey Deschanel - In Style March 2006 1.jpg


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Moments ago:



Now: Be Without Fear


----------



## Dimensionator

The Black Dahlia Murder - Virally Yours

seriously, TBDM has some of the greatest lyrics ever written


----------



## technomancer

Richie Kotzen: Return Of The Mother Head's Family Reunion


----------



## Despised_0515

Chaos Theory by Chris Sereday


----------



## Randy

Irepress - Eye Sol Sea I


----------



## Randy

Kevin Keith - The West Side


----------



## Vicissitude27

Cowboy Bebop Original Soundtrack - "Space Lion"

sax solo kills me. so much emotion


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Hybrid Stigmata - The Apostasy_ - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cwhitey2

The Ocean - Precambrian


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth: Blues for Tony


----------



## josh pelican

It Prevails.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150

lots of ambient and djent stuff like Cloudkicker,Fractal Artifact, Eggeh And of course Bulb


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stanley Jordan


----------



## mattofvengeance

MaxOfMetal said:


> Stanley Jordan



That video you sent me was the bee's knees. Dude plays with such emotion and feel its crazy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Subversive Supremacy_ - _*Ulcerate*_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Wesley Willis - Vultures Ate My Dead Ass Up


----------



## Splees

BORIS- 1970


----------



## Cyntex

Carthage - Waking The Giants demo


----------



## Mr007

nthrax - Safe Home


----------



## chucknorrishred

random online radio station, all genres


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Army Of Lovers - Crucify

Yes this song rules.


----------



## scherzo1928

Iter Impius by Pain of Salvation


----------



## Origin

Early Saosin


----------



## Blake1970

Blade Runner soundtrack


----------



## damigu

the human league
(listening to multiple albums)


----------



## blister7321

ill be- edwin mccain


----------



## technomancer

Kamelot - Poetry for the Poisoned


----------



## ry_z

World's End Girlfriend - Seven Idiots







I really can't comprehend how Katsuhiko Maeda does this.


----------



## sentagoda

New dimmu borgir. Not liking it .


----------



## Kidneythief

Everlast - Babylon Feeling (feat. Carlos Santana)


----------



## chucknorrishred

the killswitch stream, online metal station


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## Razor Hoof

Manilla Road - Voyager


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Grunt and Click / Nothing


----------



## blister7321

amber pacific gone so young


----------



## Cyntex

Jeff Loomis - Miles Of Machines


----------



## scherzo1928

Transcending bizzare - The Music of the Spheres


----------



## blister7321

metallica mama said


----------



## Rotatous

Awesome melodies.


----------



## ittoa666

Great intro.


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink Of An Eye


----------



## Mordacain

James Labrie - Static Impulse...on repeat for the next week or so probably


----------



## ry_z

Niyaz - Nine Heavens







Some Persian folk/electronic fusion. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## SumRandomGeezer

Currently have Iron Maiden - When The Wind Blows making sweet love to my ears
an soon it'll be either Animals as Leaders or Periphery


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New Order - 60 Miles Per Hour


----------



## blister7321

chimaira- the flame


----------



## jaretthale78

bjrok - ive seen it all
(Dancer in the Dark)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Deeds Of Flesh - The Resurrected.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley- No
Cradle of Filth- Lustmord and Wargasm


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cryptopsy - Orgiastic Disembowelment


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In A Zone


----------



## FrankeR

Suicide Silence - Wake Up


----------



## blister7321

less than jake - the ghost of you and me


----------



## blister7321

solution .45 gravitational lensing


----------



## synrgy

Lots of NPR. I'm apparently getting old.


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Mr. Bungle


----------



## Cyntex

Spastic Ink - To Counter And Groove In E minor


----------



## Daggorath

I just discovered Porcupine Tree's Nil Recurring EP. These tracks were recorded in the sessions for FOABP, which is probably my favourite album of theres - so it's absolute win.


----------



## blister7321

less than jake- the science of selling yourself short
im on a big LTJ kick today


----------



## Variant

Daggorath said:


> I just discovered Porcupine Tree's Nil Recurring EP. These tracks were recorded in the sessions for FOABP, which is probably my favourite album of theres - so it's absolute win.



I've just got the MP3's in the order of the original LP release and listen to the whole lot of them at once.  It just feels, you know, right. 


_
1. "Fear of a Blank Planet" &#8211; 7:28
2. "My Ashes" &#8211; 5:07
3. "Cheating the Polygraph" &#8211; 7:10
4. "Anesthetize" &#8211; 17:46
5. "Sentimental" &#8211; 5:26
6. "Way Out of Here" &#8211; 7:37
7. "Sleep Together" &#8211; 7:28
8. "Nil Recurring"&#8211; 6:08
9. "Normal" &#8211; 7:09
10. "What Happens Now?" &#8211; 8:23_


----------



## blister7321

less than jake - the science of selling yourself short


----------



## Randy

Scissor Sisters - She's My Man


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Randy said:


> Scissor Sisters - She's My Man


 
I find nothing wrong with the Scissor Sisters. 


OT: Megaman X2 OST - Flame Stag's Theme

More metal than Storm Eagle.


----------



## blister7321

cannibal corpse - no remorse


----------



## LLink2411

Na Na Na (Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na) by My Chemical Romance


This song reminds me why this band was one of my favorites for so many years when I was younger. Behind all of the makeup, they are just five psychos from Jersey being entirely ridiculous just because they can... and I love them for it.


----------



## Blake1970

The Future Sound of London - Cascade


----------



## Cyntex

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust


----------



## Razzy




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Perpetual Motion


----------



## Cyntex

The Beach Boys - Fun, Fun, Fun

I love the beach boys, but every one of their intro's make me think I am listening to Chuck Berry for the first five seconds of the song


----------



## Koshchei

Lang Lang playing Rachy's Piano Concerto no.2


----------



## Melbournedemons

KATAPLEXIA
COMMIT SUICIDE


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zoroaster - Odyssey


----------



## ralphy1976

the new Keith Merrow!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant




----------



## blister7321

the ataris- 1*15*96


----------



## blister7321

unleashed- long before winter's call


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Metallica - _Hit The Lights_


----------



## Jumpyjack

Born Of Osiris - Empires Erased


----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin- Industrial Zen


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cryptopsy - _Slit Your Guts_


----------



## progmetaldan

Phil Turcio- Signals


----------



## BrainArt




----------



## Leuchty

The Breathing Process


----------



## blister7321

simple plan- id do anything


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - Tempting Time


----------



## ry_z

Late of the Pier - Space and the Woods


----------



## LLink2411

25 Miles by Edwin Starr


My god, I dare you to find more livelier dance track in all your grooveless white boy electronic music. No, seriously, I want to see you try.


----------



## progmetaldan

Dave Weckl Band- Multiplicity


----------



## Cyntex

RXYZYXR - Polar Knights


----------



## blister7321

the ataris - the graveyard of the atlantic (acoustic live)


----------



## possumkiller

Hardingrock


----------



## blister7321

slayer- bloodline


----------



## Joeywilson




----------



## blister7321

the ataris - the graveyard of the atlantic (acoustic live) 
again


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Joe Satriani - Premonition

EDIT - 200th post in this thread...


----------



## Mithrandir

Hacride - Cycle


----------



## Blake1970

King's X - Summerland


----------



## Gothberg

my friends recording with my vocals/screams on it!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cannibal Corpse - _A Cauldron of Hate_


----------



## mattofvengeance

Tenacious D- karate


----------



## Kamikaze7

not at the same time of course, but am currently listening to:
-Pig Destroyer: Prowler In The Yard
-Soulive: Doin' Something
-Fear Factory: Mechanize
-Kieth Marrow: BOTH Arrival & Lonestar Transcend
-Faith No More: Angel Dust
-Screaming Headless Torsos: Choice Cuts


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nobuo Uematsu - (FFXIV) Nail Of The Heavens


----------



## s_k_mullins

Been listening to old Staind stuff lately (Tormented and Dysfunction), since I'm really GASsing for a Mike Mushok baritone.
Check the old Novax baritone in the first two video.


----------



## Cyntex

Sparrow Falls - Thorns


----------



## blister7321

santana- the game of love/ feelin you/ just feel better


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Cyntex

mattofvengeance said:


> Tenacious D- karate



Hehe, Tenacious D is awesome, they always make me laugh whenever I listen to them. 

Nevermore - Medicated Nation


----------



## Blake1970

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Guitarman700

Blake1970 said:


> In Flames - My Sweet Shadow


Good choice!

Right now, this:


----------



## Koshchei

Philip Glass - The American Four Seasons, Violin Concerto no. 2


----------



## beefshoes

">


----------



## blister7321

YouTube - JamieBlisteredEarth's Channel

the singer and guitarist were in light this city 
i kinda dig it


----------



## blister7321

journey remember me (from the armageddon soundtrack)


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## cyril v




----------



## Cyntex

GZA - Liquid Swords


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alan - Beauty


----------



## BeyondtheMorta

The Absence- Echos


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## RGD MIKE

PERIPERY! LOVE THAT SHIT!


----------



## ry_z

Deluhi - Yggdalive


----------



## Koshchei

Inamorata - Animals as Leaders


----------



## Cyntex

Queen - Killer Queen

Fred FTW


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Vicissitude27

Deadmau5, Above & Beyond, Super8 & Tab


----------



## blister7321

breaking benjamin-dear agony


----------



## blister7321

now its 
ben lee cover the ataris son "ben lee"
its basically kris roe saying fuck you ben lee you suck 
so its kinda funny as an ataris fan to see him do that song


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Crometeef




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hate Eternal - _Beyond Redemption_


----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex

Daath - Day Of Endless Light


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

In Flames - December Flower


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Out There - Fuzzbubble (Godzilla soundtrack)

Rediculous name for a band but this song is fucking amazing 

Restezp.


----------



## kung_fu

King Diamond - Conspiracy (Sleepless Nights )


----------



## Laxdude67

the whole album Deep Blue-Parkway Drive


----------



## Guitarman700

Textures-Old Days Born Anew


----------



## Meinrad

Mein Kommandant by Hanzel und Gretyl


----------



## Cyntex

Cloudkicker - We're going in. We're going down.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Grunt and Click, Nothing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mudvayne - Not Falling


----------



## Daemoniac

The Bells - I:Scintilla


----------



## mattofvengeance

CKY- 96 Quite Bitter Beings


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Blackwater Park_ - Opeth


----------



## Variant

Om nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## josh pelican

Lots of Veil of Maya. I can't get to get my new strings on my Spector. I will hopefully be doing a few video covers so I can be as famous as Alucard.


----------



## ralphy1976

GRU free album cosmogenesis available here :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/134319-free-album-progressive-metal-fusion.html


----------



## Blake1970

The Orb feat. David Gilmour - Metallic Spheres
*
*


----------



## Randy

mattofvengeance said:


> CKY- 96 Quite Bitter Beings



I fucking *love* that song.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex

Gorod - Watershed \m/


----------



## Cyntex

Burial - ARchangel


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Randy said:


>




Amazing tapping solo = 

Kamelot - Up Through The Ashes


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## blister7321

evans blue- beg


----------



## SleepySleep

Chisu from Finland, very gifted woman...


----------



## Guitarman700

Yes-Tales From Topographic Oceans (the whole album)


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## primerib

Sodom - Persecution Mania


----------



## sicstynine

Crystal Mountain


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Suicidal Tendencies - You can't bring me down


----------



## Panamared305

Nile=Kafir !!!


----------



## Cyntex

Hellnation - Dynamite Up Your Ass


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon


----------



## unadventurer

A Life Once Lost - A Great Artist

One of the few bands I think has achieved a nice mix between some Meshuggah type stuff and Every Time I Die (older).. It hard to find that much brutality in drop D IMO. Dillinger is another band like that.. They play in standard tuning..


----------



## FrankeR

His Statue Falls - Capital H Capital O

Gotta love me some Post-Hardcore.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - '39


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Nothing


----------



## MikeH

Converge - Dark Horse


----------



## blister7321

i remember you- skid row


----------



## Despised_0515

Within The Ruins - Invade


----------



## 218




----------



## KimtheButcher

Hmmm...have to say i'm checking out "rock and roll macdonalds" by Wesley Willis. 

(in between hearing the album "Undeceived" by Extol, fucking amazing technical band from Finland)

"Rock over london, rock on chicago..."


----------



## FrankeR

Tenacious D - Tribute


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Empty Spaces


----------



## The Somberlain

These People:





This Guy:


----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## Randy

Start to finish. Twice.


----------



## The Somberlain




----------



## progmetaldan

John McLaughlin/Jaco Pastorius/Tony Williams- Trio Of Doom


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Don't Turn Your Back_ - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## JPhoenix19

I've been rediscovering my roots here lately. Branching away from teh br00talz, I've been playing 






and






oh, don't forget


----------



## JPhoenix19

let's not forget one of my all-time favorites


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Xenoblade - Field of the Machinae


----------



## ry_z

Corrupted - El Mundo Frio






Crushing.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - American Pompeii


----------



## Randy

*James Labrie* - _Static Impulse_


----------



## Antimatter

Psyopus- Boogeyman

I keep discovering these bands and saying "Why didn't I listen to this earlier?"


----------



## TheIllusiveMan

Some guys in my dorm have got me into Periphery and TesseracT. I have also been listening to Mutiny Within's debut record a lot recently.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Obviously...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Shadow Warrior_ - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## liamh

Ragnarok - Nocturnal Sphere


----------



## josh pelican

So much fucking Aborted.


----------



## Self Bias

Fear Factory - Mechanize. Don't know what Dino's using for amps these days, but those low notes are great.
Also listening to dog farts. Don't feed fishsticks to 80lb black labs.


----------



## kung_fu

Sklarbro Country Podcast

Episode 14 - Nick Swardson, Chris Cox | Earwolf


----------



## Phrygian

Listening to the Periphery-Album pretty much constantly, since its awesome! 

And I'm actually listening alot to my own bands album, which is to be released in january! for anyone who wants to check out a song or two of catchy deathrock with a tastet of honey, head over to 

Fastlane Flower on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## technomancer

Bruce Dickinson - The Chemical Wedding


----------



## Daggorath

Piotrek Gruszka - Cosmogenesis


----------



## nojyeloot

in the queue:


----------



## groph

The Rite of Our Cross by Satyricon. My desk is being pummelled with blast beats


----------



## Cyntex

From Ashes Rise - Reaction

followed by ell IN Th e Darkness 

Ooh, i so have to get the new Daath disc


----------



## blister7321

been listening to alot of hardcore lately
stick to your guns- amber
the acacia strain- the hills have eyes
shai hulud- mysanthrope pure
and all hatebreed


----------



## nojyeloot

Cyntex said:


> From Ashes Rise - Reaction
> 
> followed by ell IN Th e Darkness
> 
> Ooh, i so have to get the new Daath disc


 
ME TOO. Saw that it was all done w/ AFX too. Heard clips and regardless whether that's true or not, it sounded VERY good


----------



## Blake1970

Joy Division - 24 Hours


----------



## Cyntex

Nevermore - Narcosynthesis


----------



## Self Bias

technomancer said:


> Bruce Dickinson - The Chemical Wedding



Haha- It was like Maiden, but detuned all sadistic. The beginning of the first track sounded so heavy to me back then.


----------



## Self Bias

Had "Jerusalem" on repeat, BTW.


----------



## pac1085

ihsahn - unhealer


----------



## ry_z

One of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Koshchei

OSI - Dirt from a Holy Place


----------



## The Somberlain

Pentagram: Last Days Here


----------



## Despised_0515

Enfold Darkness - The Sanctuaries


----------



## Cyntex

Nevermore - Temptation

The more I listen to The Obsidian Conspirac,y the more I like it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Ageless, Still I Am_ - Morbid Angel


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier


----------



## Seventary

Extol !!!


----------



## Self Bias

ry_z said:


> One of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.



Real neat.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Panic Attack - Dream Theater


----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - Race With Devil On Spanish Highway


----------



## Don-O-Mite

Mnemic, "Sons of the System"....frickin addicted to that album!!!


----------



## Threex4

Opeth - Bleak


----------



## espman




----------



## sicstynine

Silent Night, Bodom Night


----------



## The Somberlain

Dinosaur Jr.: In a Jar


----------



## LLink2411

My friend showed me the new "Chiodos" album, and have been listening to it ever since. Holy crap is it good.

I have not heard such pleasing and genuinely silly semi-art / semi-pop rock since I got into MCR.


Other than that, I started spinning the new Daath, Absence, and Alter Bridge. The new Daath record is just awful, but it isn't any worse than their old stuff. The new Absence record is not bad, but I wonder why Metal Blade has not done a lick of marketing for it. The new Alter Bridge record is decent, but almost as middling and devoid of energy as Slash's self-titled released earlier this year.


----------



## red1010

Car Bomb - Gum Under the Table


----------



## zxdbxz

Aspiration by After the Burial and Racecar by Periphery.


----------



## Guitarman700

Dark Tranquillity-In Sight


----------



## kung_fu

Upsilon Acrux - Transparent Seas [Radio Edit]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World


----------



## blister7321

REO Speedwagon- cant fight this feelin


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## WickedSymphony

A whole lot of Ensiferum and Wintersun.


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## vampiregenocide

Mudvayne - Mercy, Severity


----------



## Randy

Listening to Between the Buried and Me - The Great Misdirect for the first time.

So far, I'm really impressed.


----------



## Goatchrist

Listening to "Blutsturm Erotika" from "Belphegor".. also watching the weird but still badass clip!^^


----------



## cyril v

weird stuff


----------



## espman




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deluhi - Hybrid Truth


----------



## The Somberlain

The Fitzwilliam Quartet playing Dimitri Shostakovich


----------



## TheWreck

Back in '99, One of the best unknown band from Quebec,Canada
Obliveon

Enjoy!


----------



## The Somberlain

Ladytron: Seventeen


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Overlord


----------



## Antimatter

Nile- Even The Gods Must Die


----------



## blister7321

boston- more than a feeling


----------



## bloodline911

tool - jambi loves it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## josh pelican

A Plea for Purging - The Marriage of Heaven and Hell


----------



## Joeywilson

Sonny Moore is a genius.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## XeoFLCL

Evol Intent - Middle of the Night


Fucking love when the bass kicks in at 1:06


----------



## espman




----------



## meisterjager

Cee Lo Green - Fuck You


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## habicore_5150

King Conquer - Digitally Transmitted Disease


----------



## ry_z

nojyeloot said:


>



 Big fan here.


Wolves in the Throne Room - Two Hunters


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blue Öyster Cult - Spy In The House of The Night


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## The Somberlain




----------



## pac1085

tyr - eric the red


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## progmetaldan

Dave Weckl Band- Live


----------



## josh pelican

Circa Survive - Blue Sky Noise (Deluxe)


----------



## blister7321

boston more than a feeling


----------



## s_k_mullins

Stone Sour- Audio Secrecy


----------



## habicore_5150

TtEotD - Two Inches from a Main Artery


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World



And again, because that song is just that good.


----------



## habicore_5150

Spineshank - Transparent


----------



## kung_fu

Atheist - Jupiter


----------



## espman




----------



## blister7321

gin blossoms- hey jealousy and follow you down


----------



## espman

Just found out about this guy, holy jumping fuckin' shitballs is he good


----------



## Arterial

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And again, because that song is just that good.



Agreed.

Isnt it in some weird as tuning?

That might be 

The Wallflowers - One Headlight 

that im thinking of...


----------



## habicore_5150

Pantera - No Good (Attack of the Radical)
and whatever tone im squeezing out of my POD X3 Live


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Faith No More - Be Aggressive


----------



## Koshchei

Das Rheingold by Richard Wagner


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Symbiotic In Theory_ - Necrophagist


----------



## habicore_5150

Aegaeon - The Deprivation of Existence


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Origin

Battle for the Sun, new album by Placebo


----------



## Randy

At least the third appearance this song has made in my posts here, but worthy:


----------



## SirMyghin

Animate-Inanimate - Petrucci.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Psycho Holiday_ - Pantera


----------



## sickerexp

Carnifex - Love Lies in Ashes


----------



## Soulwomb

A mix of Oceansize Everyone into Position, Sepultura Beneath the Remains, and Killing Joke Absolute Dissent.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Soulfly - Jumpdafuckup


----------



## progmetaldan

Marcus Miller- Master of All Trades (live dvd)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Epic_ - Faith No More

Yes I have the whole album, it just happens to be on the most popular song


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Cabinet

CrushingAnvil said:


>



Such a good album, I loved it. That and Forever Underground are my favorite albums


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Faith No More - Be Aggressive



I was just listening to Angel Dust in its entirety the other day, what an awesome and under-rated album! 

By the way, I am listening to:

Joe Satriani - Devil's Slide


----------



## FatKol

At the moment:

-) Since 6 Month now Animals as Leaders/ Tosin Abasi (his teaching videos on youtube for example, or the slapping video, and so on...) 

-) Nobuo Uematsu's Piano Collections

-) Some Jazz stuff (it's more randoom, especially free jazz)
______

General:
Progressive Metal, Classic (Mozart,...), Jazz, Pop ("mainstream music" - U2, Lady Gaga,...)

Greets


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Cool#9


----------



## Koshchei

Jean Sibelius - Symphony 2


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Azyiu said:


> I was just listening to Angel Dust in its entirety the other day, what an awesome and under-rated album!


 
 Still an amazing album to this day.


----------



## Arterial

Chimp Spanner - Under One Sky


----------



## Variant

*Another plug for the great fucking prog/post-industrial act from here in Stumptown:*


----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (The Wall Live 1980-81)


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

BTBAM - The Great Misdirect
BTBAM - Colors
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Meshuggah - Catch 33
Periphery - Periphery (instrumental)
Gojira - From Mars To Sirius


----------



## habicore_5150

Ease of Disgust - Constructed
Album (Chaos) version, not the single


----------



## nojyeloot

www.myspace.com/slingmetal


----------



## s_k_mullins

Incubus- Make Yourself


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Taproot - "Game Over"


----------



## Variant

The water ain't safe no more...


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Arterial

Mesheshuggah91 said:


> BTBAM - The Great Misdirect
> BTBAM - Colors
> Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
> Meshuggah - Catch 33
> Periphery - Periphery (instrumental)
> Gojira - From Mars To Sirius


Dude thats almost exactly what I listen to...


----------



## Daggorath

Currently digging some Charles Mingus and Thelonious Monk.


----------



## DevourTheDamned

A Perfect Circle - 3 libras and Orestes


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Grunt and Click


----------



## josh pelican

ASSHOLEPARADE - Student Ghetto Violence


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## Blake1970

After the Burial - Aspirations


----------



## Asrial

Right now, this dudes dubstep mix


----------



## kung_fu

The Adam Carolla Show/Podcast


----------



## habicore_5150

Deftones - You've Seen the Butcher


----------



## Chairypauper

I am currently listening to The Acacia Strain! Theres no one better 

although if i do say so myself, Whitechapel is pretty fucking amazing, but i personally like their older stuff more. no offense


----------



## SirMyghin

Currently. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## progmetaldan

Return To Forever- Duel Of The Jester and the Tyrant (live dvd)


----------



## vampiregenocide

Primus - Professor Nutbutter's House of Treats


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## Variant




----------



## blister7321

the ataris- graveyard of the atlantic


----------



## espman




----------



## Cyntex

Liquorworks - Chemist


----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## tacotiklah

Symphony X - The Witching Hour + The Eyes of Medusa

I've really been getting into these guys as of late. They remind me of a metal version of Rush.


----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## ry_z




----------



## ittoa666

concealing fate


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Phantom of Guilt


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## habicore_5150

The Faceless - Horizons of Chaos 2: Hypocrisy
Of Salt and Swine - Desolation
The Red Shore - Armies of Damnation
Whitechapel - Prostatic Fluid Asphyxiation
Deftones - My Own Summer


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Save Me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Galneryus - Destination


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - What Doesn't Die


----------



## Randy

...9-10, never sleep again...


----------



## Daemoniac

Living To Die - Vision of Disorder


----------



## Azyiu

James LaBrie - Undecided


----------



## Blake1970

At the Drive In - Pickpocket


----------



## Gitte

Your Memorial - Surface


----------



## XeoFLCL

Screw the haters Miku and Vocaloids are awesome


----------



## Sebastian

FEAR FACTORY - Shock


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metallica - Phantom Lord


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Misunderstood (Edited Version)


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah

The Black Dahlia Murder - Spite Suicide


----------



## Sebastian

Korn - got the life


----------



## Cyntex

Quo Vadis - Caducus


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## MikeH

WFAHM - Recluse


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Byte Block


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Metallica - That Was Just Your Life



Where you at the metallica show last night by any chance?

Also, A Calculated Effort by Psycroptic


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Luna Sea - Breathe



Tomo009 said:


> Where you at the metallica show last night by any chance?
> 
> Also, A Calculated Effort by Psycroptic



Nah, already saw them on their first September date. I know some friends who went to all 5 shows. Obsession that I just couldn't afford...


----------



## Blake1970

Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son


----------



## Cyntex

Psycroptic - Removing The Common Bond


----------



## plyta

After the burial - in dreams album 

their best material I reckon


----------



## Randy

Dead by April by Dead by April

Say that five times fast.


----------



## espman

^ I can't even say it once 
Anyways I've been listening to anything by Wretched for almost a week straight


----------



## Randy

^
I had the same playlist last week, actually.


----------



## ry_z

Mono - One Step More and You Die

 as always.


----------



## MFB

OSMAYD is an awesome album and IIRC, the first one of theirs that I listened to from start to finish; mainly due to the awesome title.


----------



## TheWreck

Revocation, really cool band!! was doing a long time I did'nt heard a band in standard tuning! Also liked the variety of style they go throught! The 80's glam sounding riff, a freaking cool!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Some CDs I've been listening to lately:

Motionless in White - Creatures
Attack Attack! - Someday Came Suddenly, Attack Attack!
Asking Alexandria - Stand Up and Scream
Killswitch Engage - Alive or Just Breathing
A Dozen Furies - A Concept from Fire
Trivium - Ascendancy, Shogun
Black Veil Brides - We Stitch These Wounds
The Word Alive - Deceiver and whatever the EP is called
Scarlett O'Hara - Lost in Existence
As I Lay Dying - Shadows are Security
Greeley Estates - No Rain, No Rainbow
As Blood Runs Black - Allegiance
August Burns Red - Constellations
Soul Embraced - Dead Alive


----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- In Dreams. Fucking awesome.


----------



## ry_z

Ryoji Ikeda - op.

An avant-garde electronic/glitch artist writing for string ensembles? Yes please.


----------



## Cyntex

Psycroptic - Horde In Evolution

Man, I wish I could play like that


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## Customisbetter

Jakub Zytecki - Time Impact


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Gaia


----------



## vampiregenocide

Breach The Void - Falling


----------



## Antimatter

Nine Inch Nails' entire discography. Right now I'm listening to "Ghosts"


----------



## Tomo009

Cyntex said:


> Psycroptic - Horde In Evolution
> 
> Man, I wish I could play like that


 
Better get your hybrid picking in order then


----------



## Encephalon5

Joanna Newsom. the Have One On Me album.
fantastic.


----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy - Darkness Embedded


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Abigail Williams, After the Burial, and Nine Inch Nails... no specific albums.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Yeah I know its Limp Bizkit, but the bass lines and guitar riffs in this song are fucking killer!  Give it a listen.


----------



## Cyntex

Tomo009 said:


> Better get your hybrid picking in order then



Aye, I recently saw a half hour video interview of Cryptopsy featuring Joe Haley explaining the hybrid pciking technique. I can,t hyprid pick for shit though, maybe because I anker my pinky to the guitarbody 



Np. Psycroptic - Slaves Of Nil


----------



## Joeshmo140

Within The Ruins - Invade 

(I can't get the video to embed for some reason, so I will just leave the URL here)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-aupSY2AJs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deluhi - Two Hurt


----------



## habicore_5150

King Conquer - Extinguisher


----------



## Koshchei

Yngwie - Relentless.

Yet another Yngwie's 24 Caprices. While his playing has gotten a ton better, I wish he'd focus on making his compositions a little less boring.


----------



## Randy




----------



## espman




----------



## blister7321

the ataris- the graveyard of the atlantic


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Children Of Bodom - Chokehold (Coked and Loaded)


----------



## spawnofthesith

Cynic - Textures


----------



## TCOH5246

Joeshmo140 said:


> Within The Ruins - Invade
> 
> (I can't get the video to embed for some reason, so I will just leave the URL here)




Same here. 

Also listening to CFTG's and Wretched's new albums...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Julie Christmas-Bow


----------



## Variant

Randy said:


>




Randy wins the _*'What are you listening to?'*_ thead. 

Close it guys.


----------



## SjPedro

what am I listening to? well....Pirate Metal...yeah..Pirate Metal 

Alestorm- Keelhauled 

YouTube - ALESTORM - Keelhauled (Official)


----------



## german7

Rammstein - Seemann on youtube


----------



## highlordmugfug

Shudder to Think-Earthquakes Come Home


I just had a friend introduce me to this band today. Pretty sweet.


----------



## DesertBurst

Portal - Larvae

gives me a good night's sleep...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Diamond Head - _Helpless._


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

You just can't mess with a good song. 



I don't care what anyone says. This is awesome.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

^ I used to like Bone thugs, then bizzy bone started rapping about Jebus


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cannibal Corpse- I Cum Blood


----------



## ry_z

The Necks - Drive By

Minimalist jazz


----------



## Blake1970

Radiohead - Blow Out


----------



## habicore_5150

Deftones - Engine No.9


----------



## nojyeloot

*Intronaut - Valley of Smoke*

Pure excellence for lovers of Mantric, Isis, Cynic, No Made Sense, & Mastadon....Get this record if you don't have it


----------



## Randy

^
AMAZING friggin' CD right there.

Listening to The Great Misdirect and it's pretty much a masterpiece.


----------



## habicore_5150

Randy said:


> ^
> AMAZING friggin' CD right there.
> 
> Listening to The Great Misdirect and it's pretty much a masterpiece.



can i take a guess and say its Obfuscation?
Opeth - The Lotus Eater


----------



## Randy

It was. Good listening choice, BTW


----------



## habicore_5150

^ yea TGM is pretty good, can't wait for their EP
Fear Factory - Drones
The Last Felony - Overrated Existence
Gojira - Toxic Garbage Island (these guys need to put out a new album as well)
MMX3 - Doppler Stage 2


----------



## Soulwomb

Ulver's Themes from Willima Blake's The Marriage of Heaven and Hell and everything after that cd has been on repeat on my computer for the last week or so.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Martriden - Encounter The Monolith.

These guys are incredible.


----------



## habicore_5150

Whitechapel's Corruption record...sounds great


----------



## blister7321

gasoline heart- all the way


----------



## Customisbetter

This track has been on repeat for the last 48 hours. I'm not sure I'll ever get sick of it.


----------



## Heavyhobbit

STANDING OVATION - FOR A WHILE


----------



## mattofvengeance

Chon- the Perfect Pillow


----------



## Cyntex

Gordian Knot - Grace


----------



## QuambaFu

Needle in a Slunk Stack - Buckethead


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Blotted Science: The Machinations of Dementia


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## mattofvengeance

After the Burial- Your Troubles will Cease and Fortune Will Smile Upon You


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Resurrection


----------



## mattofvengeance

3 Doors Down- Let Me Be Myself.

This song has been my fucking jam since I heard it in that Geico commercial.


----------



## Volsung

Requiem In White-The Sleep

A classic gothic band featuring Doc Hammer (Venture Bros.)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Martriden - Encounter The Monolith.
> 
> These guys are incredible.



They were on a CD Terrorizer put in one of their issues about five years ago.

Good band IIRC, same with Mithras. I used to chat with Leon quite a bit.

Me:

Metallica - _The Call of Ktulu_


----------



## Randy

Darkest Hour - Deliver Us is pretty much one of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Galneryus - Flag of Reincarnation


----------



## ry_z

*Versailles* - _Jubilee -Method of Inheritance-_


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex

Agalloch - They Escaped The Wieght Of Darkness


----------



## tacotiklah

Psychosis Asylum - Through the Deathamorphosis


----------



## redskyharbor

Lots and lots of Sikth, Guthrie Govan, Periphary and a good ol' bit of Chimp Spanner.


----------



## habicore_5150

Meshuggah - Sublevels


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Randy

She sings kinda like her mouth's full but it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot

Getting ready for tonight's show in Dallas @ Tree's:

Listening to, IN ORDER

View attachment 17752


View attachment 17753


View attachment 17754


----------



## ry_z

*Emperor* - _Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk_


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ry_z said:


> *Emperor* - _Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk_



Those songs you linked me to last night were awesome. Particularly D'espairRay, Versailles, TM Revolution [I believe it was], and Kaya. Angeldust by D'espairRay was especially rad. Thanks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

K-ON! - Don't say Lazy

One of my students wants to learn this song. Didn't realise how hard it actually is:


----------



## Joeywilson




----------



## mattofvengeance

Unearth- This Glorious Nightmare


----------



## espman




----------



## Cyntex

Hank Williams III - Rebel Within


----------



## airpanos

Niiiiice video!!!


----------



## ry_z

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Those songs you linked me to last night were awesome. Particularly D'espairRay, Versailles, TM Revolution [I believe it was], and Kaya. Angeldust by D'espairRay was especially rad. Thanks.





It was strange linking T.M.Revolution and Kaya videos while listening to Emperor, though. 







Mass of the Fermenting Dregs - &#12476;&#12525;&#12467;&#12531;&#12510;&#12289;&#33394;&#12392;&#12426;&#12393;&#12426;&#12398;&#19990;&#30028;
(Zero Comma, Iro Toridori no Sekai)

I somehow missed this album being released in August.


----------



## Cyntex

Hank III - Karmageddon


----------



## Double A




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Antimatter

Periphery- Racecar


----------



## Cyntex

Just watched some Textures podcasts on youtube, every single one of em is pretty funny. Also check out this video of them performing one of my favourite songs from Polars, it has great sound:


----------



## The Somberlain

Peste Noire: Le Mort Joyeux


----------



## espman

BTBAM - White Walls


----------



## ry_z

My Dying Bride - Turn Loose The Swans


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

What a great chorus.


----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance

Meshuggah- Bleed


----------



## habicore_5150

Ease of Disgust - Constructed
Molotov Solution - Enslaved
Whitechapel - Necromechanical
Deftones - Sextape
Pitch Black Forecast - Dialtone


----------



## The Somberlain




----------



## liamh

Q-Tip feat Norah Jones - Life is Better
Dat bassline.


----------



## synrgy

These 2 songs were the highlights of my commute to work this morning:


----------



## mattofvengeance

Not a fan of the overall production of this CD, but most of the covers are pretty fucking flawless.


----------



## tacotiklah

\m/\m/


----------



## nojyeloot

The Somberlain said:


>


 ^
^
WIN


Enditol


----------



## tacotiklah

now you know why my s/n is so friggin awesome!


----------



## Cyntex

Death - Symbolic \m/


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Loveless


----------



## Randy

"I suck dicks for crack money!"


----------



## Cyntex

Enslaved - Giants


----------



## Randy

"If you can hear me come and let me out.... Oh please break me out..."


----------



## tacotiklah

A local death metal band named Lethal Intent that my band regularly does shows with. I used to jam with these guys back in the day. I still love playing that song.....


----------



## mattofvengeance

Malevolent Creation- Cauterized


----------



## mattofvengeance

I can't believe I didn't know this was released. Shame on me. Super stoked, though, that they have an album slated for release next year.


----------



## tacotiklah

mattofvengeance said:


> I can't believe I didn't know this was released. Shame on me. Super stoked, though, that they have an album slated for release next year.




Amazing album. Devilizer is a sick song!


----------



## espman




----------



## mattofvengeance

ghstofperdition said:


> Amazing album. Devilizer is a sick song!



Fuck yeah! This album rules. I had never been so blown away by an album as I was when Impressions in Blood came out, and this is a perfect follow up.


----------



## tacotiklah

mattofvengeance said:


> Fuck yeah! This album rules. I had never been so blown away by an album as I was when Impressions in Blood came out, and this is a perfect follow up.



The Venom and Metallica covers are pretty sweet too.


----------



## mattofvengeance

ghstofperdition said:


> The Venom and Metallica covers are pretty sweet too.



Definitely. They do really really good covers


----------



## 7string_dreamin

AMON AMARTH


----------



## tacotiklah

I love listening to this album!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mnemic - Deathbox


----------



## MatthewK

Lately I've been listening to Björk - Homogenic and a bootleg of Shawn Lane's last performance.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Death- Painkiller


Fuckin A, Chuck's vocals rule in this cover. The first time I heard this, I had no idea he was capable of such things haha.


----------



## tacotiklah

mattofvengeance said:


> Death- Painkiller
> 
> 
> Fuckin A, Chuck's vocals rule in this cover. The first time I heard this, I had no idea he was capable of such things haha.




I've always wondered if someone had to kick chuck in the nuts in order for him to hit some of those higher pitched screams.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Customisbetter said:


> This track has been on repeat for the last 48 hours. I'm not sure I'll ever get sick of it.




Skrillex FTMFW!

August Burns Red - Messengers, Constellations, Thrill Seeker [the entire CD]
Bullet for My Valentire - Scream Aim Fire, Forever and Always, 4 Words [to Choke Upon], Tears Don't Fall, Hearts Burst into Fire, Your Betrayal, Fever, and Pretty on the Outside



ghstofperdition said:


> I love listening to this album!




I'm pretty sure I have heard this version of the song, but I have remake of the CD, which is kind of a  because it's a remake, but also a  because I actually like it.


----------



## signalgrey

done.


----------



## mattofvengeance

ghstofperdition said:


> I've always wondered if someone had to kick chuck in the nuts in order for him to hit some of those higher pitched screams.



Man, you make a great point haha. When I first got the album, I was only familiar with Symbolic and Leprosy, so I definitely did not see that coming. I think they had Richard Christy set up a bass drum pedal to strike on his sack for that really high stuff 

Now i'm listening to Spiritual Healing. Goddamn I love this band.


----------



## blister7321

PANTERA all day


----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## tacotiklah

R.I.P. Dime:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Omnyouza - Mizuchi No Miko


----------



## Treeunit212

I've been absolutely obsessed with The Acacia Strains newest album "Wormwood" for the last month or two. Other than that I'm finally discovering Meshuggah (TAS's main influence guitar wise) and blasting Oceano's recent album Contagion everywhere I drive.


----------



## Richie666

Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time

Such a good album!


----------



## Azyiu

&#26862;&#21475;&#21338;&#23376; - &#27700;&#12398;&#26143;&#12408;&#24859;&#12434;&#12371;&#12417;&#12390;

It is a Mobile Suite Gundam song, damn it!


----------



## habicore_5150

BtBaM - Alaska
Whitechapel - The Darkest Day of Man
AtB - Drifts
Aegaeon - Perception
Oceano - Persuasive Oppression


----------



## mattofvengeance

Richie666 said:


> Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time
> 
> Such a good album!



That's one of my favorite albums of all time!


----------



## mortality

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Van




----------



## Seventary

Can't stop listening to Extol !! Too bad they disbanded.


----------



## blister7321

gasoline heart yellowbelly


----------



## Blake1970

The Ocean - Heliocentric


----------



## LLink2411

I am listening to those stupid Chipmunk Metal videos. Here is my favorite:



The chorus sounds like Geddy Lee is singing.

Fucking. Win.


----------



## habicore_5150

Deftones - Sextape

such a good (soft) song


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Believe


----------



## mattofvengeance

Keith Urban- Days Go By


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nana Mizuki - MARIA&JOKER


----------



## espman




----------



## mattofvengeance

Periphery- The Walk


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - I For You


----------



## ry_z

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Darius Rucker- Come Back Song


----------



## Meatbucket

Diggin' TesseracT's EP as well as Propagandhi's "Supporting Caste" CD.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Zac Brown Band- Toes


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Joe Bonamassa Live from The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cilice- God of Lies


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970

Nirvana - Negative Creep


----------



## mattofvengeance

Pinkly Smooth- Pixel and Nasal


----------



## technomancer

Exivious - Exivious
Tesseract - Concealing Fate


----------



## ry_z




----------



## technomancer

Protest the Hero - Kezia
Protest the Hero - Fortress


----------



## mattofvengeance

technomancer said:


> Protest the Hero - Kezia
> Protest the Hero - Fortress



Those albums absolutely destroy, particularly Fortress. I couldn't be more giddy with anticipation of their next record.


I'm jammin some old school DM. Morbid Angel- Covenant. This album rules so much.


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Lil Wayne - 6ft 7ft. carter 4 single got released today. YES!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## tacotiklah

Dead Kennedys - Kill The Poor


----------



## The Somberlain




----------



## espman




----------



## Meatbucket

espman said:


>



That's nothing short of amazing. Holy cow.


----------



## guitareben

Planet X - All of their albums 
Derek Sherinian - Planet X
Exivious - Exivious
Cynic - Traced in Air
Deadmau5 - For lack of a better name


So mainly crazy heavy ish jazz fusion, with some dance sorta stuff 

And Steve Vai, but i'm always listening to him. Though Mostly Real Illusions: Reflections ^^

And Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes!


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - Ghost


----------



## DLG

new Amplifier album. amazing!

Check it out if you dig Porcupine Tree, I think it blows away most of their recent output.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ghstofperdition said:


> Dead Kennedys - Kill The Poor


 Good song by an awesome band!


----------



## Islandjam2990

_Kezia_ by *Protest The Hero*
_Periphery_ by *Periphery*
_Angling Feelings_ by *Kaipa*
_Axe To Fall_ by *Converge*
_Lateralus_ by *Tool*


----------



## habicore_5150

Deftones - 7 Words
Fear Factory - Damaged
JfaC - Embedded
King Conquer - Wasted Potential
Death - Flesh and the Power it Holds


----------



## Threex4

Joseph Merrick - Mastodon


----------



## technomancer

mattofvengeance said:


> Those albums absolutely destroy, particularly Fortress. I couldn't be more giddy with anticipation of their next record.



Yeah hadn't listened to them in quite a while and starting listening and went, "Damn forgot how good these were."

Currently

Cynic - Traced In Air


----------



## kung_fu

Low-Lee-Tah - Larry Coryell/Eleventh House


----------



## habicore_5150

Reborn - Mr. Wade himself


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

[id]. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry - 20 Century Boys


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Securitron (Police State 2000)


----------



## Meatbucket

Sick of it All - Based on a True Story


----------



## DLG

Mr. Bungle - Disco Volante


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Martyr - Feeding The Abscess


----------



## s_k_mullins

Anthrax + Every Time I Die + Fall Out Boy= The Damned Things!
I'm loving this new album.


----------



## Randy




----------



## espman




----------



## Meatbucket

I just bought The Damned Things CD for a good buddy for X-Mas. Damn good tunes that is.

Current listen for today: Blood Has Been Shed


----------



## RipD

Cradle of Filth: darkly, darkly venus aversa album


----------



## Dimensionator

The Departed - The Beginning of Everything


----------



## DLG

Randy said:


>






Vito = criminally underrated guitarist.


----------



## Hollowman

Ol' Dirty Bastard- Brooklyn Zoo


----------



## zurdo

Spawn of Possession


----------



## Blake1970

Listening to Gojira's Link Alive DVD at work, trying to sneak peaks at it while the boss is not looking!


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Customisbetter

Damn you Ry...


----------



## Lostmapants

listening to Steven Wilson's "Insurgents". This album is AMAZING!


----------



## Randy

^
Great album and nice username. 

I'm listening to Dead by April's self-titled again. Admittedly, the subject matter and the Backstreet Boy vocals are a little ball-less; but I think the writing's really solid, as is the production and it's a LONG ass album. Definitely worth a spin.


----------



## mattofvengeance

nojyeloot said:


>



Album effing rules.

In that same vein, I'm jamming some Cynic Re-Traced


----------



## espman

Sylosis - Teras
Words cannot express how much I love those sweeps


----------



## ry_z

Customisbetter said:


> Damn you Ry...




I told you, it never leaves your brain.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Scar Symmetry

espman said:


> Sylosis - Teras
> Words cannot express how much I love those sweeps



Listen to Origin - Antithesis, you might hear where he got them from 

Sylosis are my bros, some real cool dudes.


----------



## habicore_5150

Deftones - Rocket Skates


----------



## blister7321

alkaline trio- this addiction


----------



## LLink2411

s_k_mullins said:


> Anthrax + Every Time I Die + Fall Out Boy= The Damned Things!
> I'm loving this new album.


Holy crap, I love this band so much.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Scar Symmetry said:


> Listen to Origin - Antithesis, you might hear where he got them from
> 
> Sylosis are my bros, some real cool dudes.



This man speaks the truth. Origin fucking destroys. Heaviest thing to come out of Kansas since Mark Mangino.


----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance

This is a chick I went to school with. She has an incredibly beautiful voice. Her album is available on itunes for those of you who like chill music with awesome female singers


----------



## Harry

Feel that groove baby


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## Cyntex

Shattered Realm - This World Is Mine


----------



## Semi-pro

A project of an ex-workmate: Polytron's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Awesome stuff!


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - Concerto


----------



## The Reverend

Let The Waters Overtake Us- Nights Like These


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970

Tim Exile


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Crazy


----------



## nojyeloot

RADIANCE.

CANNOT get over how good this album is. Easily the most listened to album of 2010 for me. It's so beautiful, I've even become accustomed to the vox (hard to like initially). 

Radiance


----------



## Kr1zalid

Mirrorthrone~~


----------



## Necros

Necrophagist - Ignominious And Pale


----------



## highlordmugfug

EIDT: And don't watch this dumbass video when you listen to the song. Buh.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## espman

Wretched - The Deed Of Elturiel


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## The Somberlain

I'm getting my first taste of Crass


----------



## Jumpyjack

Coal Chamber - Clock


----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- Day of Justice


----------



## filipe200x

After The Burial - My Frailty ...It's the only new band (with vocals) i can listen at the moment, along with Mutiny Within.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rage Against The Machine - Testify


----------



## habicore_5150

Machine Head - I'm Your God Now


----------



## mattofvengeance

The broadcast of the Stars game against Montreal. Thank God for DVR.


----------



## Katrina

Boards of Canada. 'Nuff said.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## Blake1970

Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell album


----------



## JamesM

Dorian Concept - Seek When Is Her


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Randy

Dead by April by Dead by April


----------



## mattofvengeance

Inspired by the Rodrigo y Gabriela video, I'm jamming this, of course omitting the fact Skolnick isn't on this record


----------



## espman

Necrophagist - Symbioic in Theory


----------



## ugg im kyle

+


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Still working on that damn sweep/tap bit. One day I'll get it.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley- Anything Like Me


----------



## Cabinet

The new Atheist album.
This thread belongs to me, now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Gackt - Jesus


----------



## Stealth7

*brain explodes*


----------



## nojyeloot

mattofvengeance said:


>


 
You're welcome Matthew 

as for me:


----------



## Katrina

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Still working on that damn sweep/tap bit. One day I'll get it.




Oh. My. God. 

I'm in love. How long have these guys been around?


----------



## Cyntex

Shattered Realm - Kings Cannot FAll


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Katrina said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> I'm in love. How long have these guys been around?



Hopefully this thread can answer for you. 

Oddly enough OT:



Can't get enough.


----------



## Pove

Contradictions collapse album by Meshuggah, Periphery by Periphery and perhaps a guilty pleasure - the newest Cee Lo Green album "The Lady Killer"


----------



## espman

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Hopefully this thread can answer for you.
> 
> Oddly enough OT:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get enough.




Lets fighting love! The me-tal version!
Seriously though, that is fucking awesome 
I'm on another Wretched kick 
YouTube - Wretched - A Still Mantra


----------



## Vicissitude27

Shpongle has been in my system for so long now. 
Can't get enough.


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## tony7620

within the ruins-invade
wretched-beyond the gates
as they sleep-dynasty
the accacia strain-wormwood
pretty stuck on these ones right now!!\m/


----------



## Richie666

The Armada said:


> Dorian Concept - Seek When Is Her



This dude has mastered the microkorg

I've been spinning Oceansize's new one all day. Awesome album. Self Preserved While the Bodies Float Up.


----------



## hagen1230

PERIPHERY


----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy - Bleed The Fifth


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zoroaster - D.N.R.


----------



## espman




----------



## Cyntex

Genghis Tron - Board Up The House


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - The Wizard


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Testament - Into The Pit


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Azyiu

George Michael - I Believe (When I Fall In Love It Will Be Forever)


----------



## mattofvengeance

Azyiu said:


> George Michael - I Believe (When I Fall In Love It Will Be Forever)



I'm gonna have to jam some Careless Whisper now.


----------



## Azyiu

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm gonna have to jam some Careless Whisper now.



That's a damn good song! 

Marty Friedman - Street Demon


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Clive

hey....
i am listening......
Ride it by Jay Sean
i just love this song... it is my most favorite song


----------



## Cyntex

Frank Zappa - Lets Make The Water Turn Black


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## Cyntex

Ihsahn - The Barren Lands

I lost my cd weeeeeeeks ago, finally decided to check all my cd cases, to find it in the case of Scar Symmetry's Holographic Universe only to find out that cd was somewehere else too.

So, folks put back your cds in the original case if you now whats good for you


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cyntex said:


> Ihsahn - The Barren Lands
> 
> I lost my cd weeeeeeeks ago, finally decided to check all my cd cases, to find it in the case of Scar Symmetry's Holographic Universe only to find out that cd was somewehere else too.
> 
> So, folks put back your cds in the original case if you now whats good for you



 I've had this problem too. This is part of the reason I thank the Lord for itunes and my ipod.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Soulwomb

Farflung has been on repeat for the past couple days.


----------



## mattofvengeance

fellsilent- Immerse


----------



## Cyntex

mattofvengeance said:


> I've had this problem too. This is part of the reason I thank the Lord for itunes and my ipod.



Very true haha, I immediately ripped my cd to Itunes 

np: Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs - Sally Goodwin


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Steve Vai - Pig


----------



## Volsung

Christian Death-This Glass House


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Exodus - _The Toxic Waltz_


----------



## jrg828

my bands demo- 
Danza III
Jaga Jazzist
Allan Holdsworth
lots of different stuff


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Not hearing the holdsworth. I don't even hear the Danza, and I hate that band 

The Who - _Behind Blue Eyes_


----------



## Cyntex

Frank Zappa - Flower punk


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## jrg828

CrushingAnvil said:


> Not hearing the holdsworth. I don't even hear the Danza, and I hate that band
> 
> The Who - _Behind Blue Eyes_



yeah dude we made these song way b4 i even heard of holdsworth or danza


----------



## Cyntex

Hank III - Dick In Dixie


----------



## highlordmugfug

Kylesa-Scapegoat


----------



## Blake1970

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## mattofvengeance

God Forbid- To the Fallen Hero


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

Flood The Sun. just heard them and they are the shit.

Flood The Sun | Facebook


Flood The Sun


----------



## Cyntex

Tsueno Imahori - Cynical Pink (trigun ost)


----------



## kung_fu

Jean Luc Ponty - The Trans-Love express


----------



## espman




----------



## highlordmugfug

Man is the Bastard-Gourmet Pez


----------



## cyril v




----------



## highlordmugfug

Brain Police-Jacuzzi Suzy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Acid Black Cherry - Sins


----------



## Blake1970

Racer X - Scarified


----------



## Blake1970

George Lynch...


----------



## Randy

^


----------



## Captastic

This!


----------



## Randy

^
That's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## JamesM

Listen. Srsly.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley feat. Carrie Underwood- Oh Love


----------



## Cyntex

Between The Buried And Me - White Walls


----------



## espman

ONAN - My Beard Knows Kung Fu


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## jem777az

Been listening to a lot of prog metal lately.


----------



## Stealth7

I don't care what anyone says IWABO Rule!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Katatonia - The Longest Year


----------



## Cyntex

Nasum - Relics


----------



## JamesM




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## AustinxAtomic

Modest Mouse - The World at Large


----------



## Meatbucket

Agua De Annique - Air


----------



## espman

Sikth - When the Moment's Gone


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Linchpin


----------



## DropTheSun

Parkway Drive - Sleepwalker


----------



## habicore_5150

Whitechapel - Festering Fiesta


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex

Nasum - Go!


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

Alaska/End Reign - Split
Grudges - Demo
Integrity - Those Who Fear Tomorrow


----------



## Cyntex

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dream Theater (with Beartrucci on vox)- Wither 

I dig it so much more than Labrie's vocals.


----------



## DLG

kayo dot - gemini becoming the tripod


----------



## JamesM




----------



## vampiregenocide

Aliases - We Never Should Have Met


----------



## Double A

Merrow - Awaken the Stone King.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - To Tame A Land


----------



## Vicissitude27

Circa Survives


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Endless Rain


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## highlordmugfug

Matt Hatchett - Blood and Earth on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


From this thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...1515-nbd-five-string-content-56k-warning.html

Our very own Matt-Hatchett


----------



## Cyntex

I was listening Psycroptic, but then I saw your post and I remembered the thread. Nice mellow song, reminds me a bit of uhm what his name again John?? Jackson? the dude who plays an acoustic and had a lot of radioplay in 2008.


----------



## Cyntex

Psycroptic - Slaves of Nil

Hah, it was Jack Johnson, almost right.


----------



## ugg im kyle




----------



## Dimensionator

This Place is Death - Deftones


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Arsis - The Face Of My Innocence


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance

^^^

This inspires me to listen to [id]


----------



## Blake1970

Yeah I just purchased "id" yesterday. Never heard of them until I joined this forum. I can't stop listening to them


----------



## JamesM




----------



## dreamermind




----------



## splinter8451

Didn't like these guys on the first few listens, but now I like


----------



## ry_z

*Stars of the Lid* - _Per Aspera Ad Astra_


----------



## habicore_5150

TtEotD - Truest Shade of Crimson


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Fiction


saddest song ever


----------



## Cyntex

Nyghtshade - The Machine


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Textures - Awake


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

Preacher - EP

preacher - download our EP free - on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

FFO: Isis, Pelican, Red Sparrowes


----------



## mattofvengeance

Children of Bodom- Towards Dead End


----------



## technomancer

Keith Merrow - Awaken the Stone King
Alex Machacek - 24 Tales


----------



## mattofvengeance

Death- Living Monstrosity


----------



## JamesM

Mumford & Sons.


----------



## Chris Kult

Yngwie Malmsteen- Relentless.........Enemy Within is one of his best songs ever!
Last 2 New Loudness albums.
Still listening to Jeff Loomis- Zero Hour......He is just incredible!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dream Theater- A Change of Seasons


----------



## goat violator

"Animals" by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Chris Kult

Listening to NILE-For Whom the Gods Detest .... tonight! 
Good go to bed music.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Vicissitude27

TOTO


----------



## Dimensionator

After the Burial - Ometh
Best solo ever. Of all time.


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - The Frayed Ends Of Sanity


----------



## DLG




----------



## cregmachine

final exit by fear factory such a beautiful song its sooo powerful and moving words cant describe


----------



## Cyntex

The Wu-Tang Clan - Reunited


----------



## 123

Nice neoclassical song with an Egyptian vibe


----------



## Dimensionator

Deftones - Sextape


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Rush - A Passage To Bangkok


----------



## cregmachine

EPICxSYN said:


> Deftones - Sextape



awesome song


----------



## DLG

Cyntex said:


> The Wu-Tang Clan - Reunited



double LP, world excited 

Ben Folds Five - Your Redneck Past


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

A bit of a more ode to my heritage if anything:


----------



## Pove

The Ocean - Heliocentric and Anthropocentric ablums


----------



## mattofvengeance

Dream Theater- Under a Glass Moon


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

mattofvengeance said:


> fellsilent- Immerse



So sad they broke up... Great band.


----------



## splinter8451

Amazing album. Space theme is awesome, music is awesome.


----------



## nojyeloot

splinter8451 said:


> Amazing album. Space theme is awesome, music is awesome.


 
^ 
|
|
GREAT album





$4 on ebay (killer buy)


----------



## trb




----------



## Blake1970

Shadows Fall - To Ashes


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Hard Hat Area


----------



## Guitarman700

Kamelot- Hunter's season.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## s_k_mullins

Looking forward to getting this album...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Tom Waits-I don't wanna grow up


----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower


----------



## highlordmugfug

Tom Waits-God's Away on Business

I have almost as big of a man-crush on Tom Waits as I do on Nils Frykdahl.


...
Almost.


----------



## JamesM

^I posted this vid a couple pages back! 

I have the largest man-crush on Tom Waits. 

Ever.

He's mine. 



Relevant:


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Armada said:


> ^I posted this vid a couple pages back!
> 
> I have the largest man-crush on Tom Waits.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> He's mine.





Let's kidnap him and set up a dual custody thing.


----------



## JamesM

DEAL!


----------



## technomancer

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## mattofvengeance

I AM THE OCEAN said:


> So sad they broke up... Great band.



They definitely were. Monuments is a fucking killer band, though and a wonderful silver lining to such a terrible event.


----------



## Cyntex

Boards Of Canada - You Could Feel The Sky


----------



## DLG

technomancer said:


> Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower



vinnie colaiuta's drumming on this is like


----------



## highlordmugfug

Hey little bird, fly away home.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Uli Jon Roth - Starlight


----------



## JamesM

highlordmugfug said:


> Hey little bird, fly away home.



Ever seen Down by Law?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The Bloodhound Gang - The Ballad of Chasey Lain


----------



## blister7321

gasoline heart- yellowbelly


----------



## Virtual Scott

Recent plays:

James LaBrie - Static Impulse
George Lynch - various tracks
Sade - Greatest Hits (no 7-string in sight, though... )
Michelle Branch - various songs from her career
Zero Hour - A Fragile Mind

and of course my new CD, the new Oceans of Night (as it's in the final recording stages and I HAVE to listen to it constantly for pre-mixing, etc)


----------



## ry_z

Corrupted - Se hace por los suenos asesinos


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy

The Armada said:


> Ever seen Down by Law?




You fucking win. 

Can't rep. but I owe you one.


----------



## JamesM

Thank you Randy.


----------



## technomancer

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Axis: Bold As Love


----------



## Threex4

Dream Theater - Erotomania


----------



## Genome

Amazing outro! (Section from about 4:40 onwards, love that chord movement)


----------



## Randy

CKY - Sink Into The Underground


----------



## technomancer

OMNOM - NOMNOM
Steve Vai - Alive in an Ultra World
Anubis Gate - A Perfect Forever
Ted Greene - Solo Guitar


----------



## ittoa666

Randy said:


> CKY - Sink Into The Underground


----------



## Might-is-Right

Been on a pretty big Decapitated binge this week.

Also, Vader never disappoints.


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Armada said:


> Ever seen Down by Law?



I haven't, but I want to.

And don't worry Randy, I got this. 

also, for some reason:


----------



## Threex4

Opeth - Masters Apprentices


----------



## espman

Spawn of Possession - Sour Flow


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug

Just letting it play all the way through.


----------



## MikeH

Keith Merrow - Beheading The Manticore


----------



## ralphy1976

Metallica : and justice for all album!!!!! \m/\m/ !!!!


----------



## GATA4

Chimp fucking Spanner.....every track...all day....erry day.


----------



## Randy




----------



## espman

And yes, I have been listening to this before Fallout


----------



## JamesM

Waits. Duh.


----------



## habicore_5150

Slipknot - Purity

its been a while (and no, im not talking about that song from Staind either)


----------



## Static Canyon




----------



## JustinFerrari

I've been listening to Parkway Drive a lot... as well as the new All That Remains..
Killer new albums from both bands


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CaptainAwesome94

Periphery (self titled) !!!!


----------



## GATA4

Static Canyon said:


>



Yeah boiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z

This album is amazing.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bjork - Hyperballad


----------



## splinter8451

Cyclamen- Senjyu

I love this album. Can listen to it over and over and not get bored.


----------



## Meatbucket




----------



## TheWreck

Meatbucket said:


>


 
Hell Yeah!! Really impressed so Far!


----------



## 7Mic7

I'm so into ''We bow in its aura by Veil of Maya.I also think the production is top notch on the album ,Mark Okubo + Michael keene = BIG WIN
But damn this song is hard to play ,hell its hard...


----------



## Shaunheiser

Static Canyon said:


>



+1


----------



## ROAR

Coheed and Cambria Neverender.
getting ready for the SSTB concert!


----------



## ittoa666

Oh shit!


----------



## Goatchrist

Eternal Gray - Controlled
Love the new album!


----------



## Cyntex

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria


----------



## Randy

ittoa666 said:


> Oh shit!






Lyzanxia - Unsu

This album always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## Slofenwagon

Im stuck on Kevin Suter and Keith Merrow, such talent that will hopefully come through to everyone soon


----------



## mattofvengeance

Orianthi feat. Lacey Mosley- Courage


----------



## Shaunheiser




----------



## Michael Dragus

Agalloch's "The Watcher's Monolith" <3


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_To Know Our Enemies_ - Hate Eternal


----------



## highlordmugfug

Just all sorts of Tom Waits still.


----------



## drmosh

Strapping Young Lad - Skeksis.


fuck yes


----------



## highlordmugfug

Idiot Flesh-Puppet Theater

I love this album.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Idiot Flesh-Black Sand

Sorry for the double, but DAMN! THIS ALBUM!! And everything else that Idiot Flesh did. And that Sleepytime Gorilla Museum has done. And anything else Nils has been involved in.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Nine Inch Nails - Even Deeper


----------



## phuck

The Contortionist- flourish


----------



## s_k_mullins

Been listenin' to lots of Anthrax lately, mostly John Bush era...


----------



## Azyiu

J-Satch - Cool#9


----------



## ralphy1976

TRE WATSON..if oyu haven't got his album go an download it now!!!


----------



## Randy

The Best of Ill Nino


----------



## Randy




----------



## Vicissitude27

Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - Suite Golden Dawn


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ayumi Hamasaki - Do It Again


----------



## DLG

Mitochondrion - Infernal Weapons Summon


----------



## static07

Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## kamello

Somewhere only we know - Keane


----------



## static07

Campus - A Father's Providence


----------



## nojyeloot

Freshly purchased/downloaded:


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Dethroned_ - Hate Eternal


----------



## ugg im kyle




----------



## Cyntex

Arsis - The Face Of My Innocence


----------



## ry_z




----------



## necrobassist

antithesis by origin at the moment haha


----------



## Azyiu

J-Satch - A Train of Angels


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

^That's my favourite Cacophony song 

Exivious - All That Surrounds Pt1


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## TomParenteau

Scar Symmetry-Pitch Black Progress

Yngwie Malmsteen-Relentless


----------



## Variant




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Rainbow - Rainbow Rising
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## Cyntex

Satyricon - Repined Bastard Nation


----------



## Threex4

Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath


----------



## shanejohnson02

Lots of Jeff Loomis...Zero Order Phase has been on repeat on my ipod for more than a month now. Also the instrumental Periphery album. Arch Enemy - Rise of the Tyrant, Dream Theater - Train of Thought and....wait for it...Brad Paisley, specifically the song "Munster Rag". All find their way in the playlist from time to time.


----------



## nojyeloot

The soundtrack


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Sebastian

Sepultura - Roots


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Ihsahn - Frozen Lakes On Mars


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## espman




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hiroki Kikuta - Meridian Dance


----------



## juanen

For the pure, good and dirty old days:


----------



## habicore_5150

now time for something a bit more "djentler" and melodic sounding (and yes, that was my poor take in trying to speak in their native tongue...so sue me )


----------



## Shaunheiser




----------



## DLG




----------



## UltraParanoia




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Yes, I felt the need to post both of those


----------



## ArtDecade

Janne Da Arc - Age


----------



## Volsung

Triptykon-Goetia


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Wintersun - Winter Madness


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ibanez_6784 said:


> now time for something a bit more "djentler" and melodic sounding (and yes, that was my poor take in trying to speak in their native tongue...so sue me )




2:17 and 4:21 = Castlevania Opposing Bloodlines, I approve!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Also OT:


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Sinergy - _Midnight Madness_


----------



## Dvaienat

Burzum - Det Som Engang Var


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Last Train Home


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Slayer - Seasons In The Abyss


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## RedMorfine

Gojira-Global Warming


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Electric Sun - So Many Lives Away


----------



## pink freud

Hypnotic bass lines...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## heilarkyguitar

hank williams the 3rd ;straight to hell , atb; in dreams


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex

Scale The Summit - The Great Plains


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Rob Zombie - Superbeast


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## diatron5

nojyeloot said:


> Freshly purchased/downloaded:



Drummer in my band was showing me that the other day, it sounded pretty good.

GORGUTS - OBSCURA ALL THE WAY THROUGH CAUSE IT'S MUTHAFUCKIN GENIOUS


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Fueled


----------



## kung_fu

The Velvet Touch of Lenny Breau Live!


----------



## Emma8Ward

Daughtry - Its Not Over,
Frente - anything & everything Frente,
Tori Amos - Under the Pink....


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Going Back


----------



## Vicissitude27

FFXIII Soundtrack for (mainly) this song:


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Drive The Hell Out of Here


----------



## espman




----------



## Randy

Such a beautiful tune:


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## failshredder

Death - The Sound of Perseverance


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (Live)


----------



## williamdeaniv

The Ghost Inside - Between the Lines :]


----------



## ry_z

New Earth album.


----------



## Cyntex

Boards Of Canada - Wildlife Analysis


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Groove Armada - Chicken Lips


----------



## slumcitysounds

Faker.

From Upstate 518 NY

http://www.youtube.com/faker518

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Faker/120464014680364?v=app_178091127385


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Moments ago: _Behind Blue Eyes_

Now: _Won't Get Fooled Again_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Testament - Sins Of Ommision


----------



## thefpb2

Fallen Martyr


----------



## Tomo009

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Testament - Sins Of Ommision



This, now. Love that song.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Scale The Summit - City In The Sky

Just purchased this album last week and I can't stop listening to it. And within a small timelapse there will be a new one on top of that  fuck yeah!


----------



## habicore_5150

the whole Too Many Humans album by The Last Felony


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

System Of A Down - BYOB


----------



## ArtDecade

Ryuichi Sakamoto - BTTB


----------



## productofevil

Summoning - Oath Bound


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress


----------



## josh pelican

Prostitute Disfigurement. Lots of it.


----------



## heir of godwulf

Animals As Leaders.


----------



## 13point9

Danza III and now Diru:- Lotus, trying to work out if I like it. I think its a grower...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## Guitarman700

A rough mix of my song "Fisted by Chewbacca".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Variant

*HORD | The Waste Land*

More Frenchie metal awesomeness.


----------



## kyleycoyote

Can't get enough of Cyclamen(senjuh) been waiting on that album for along time, and both the new Ocean albums are spectacular.


----------



## nojyeloot

&


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Solution .45 - Gravitational Lensing

Ibanez 7 strings

Dimarzios

Hella wicked gutteral/clean vocals by Mr. Christian Alvestam


----------



## great_kthulu

misery index, discordia, then onto ihasan's After.


----------



## Krullnar

Periphery
Tesseract
Falconer - Northwind
Darkane - Layers of Live


----------



## Cyntex

King Crimson - Moonchild


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## blister7321

gasoline heart yellowbelly


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## alfred

Killing Joke - The Great Cull


----------



## goat violator

"Sunken Chambers of Nephilim" by Disentomb


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I Ain't The One - Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## areyna21

The number twelve looks like you- Mongrel

Wretched- Beyond the gate 

Cephalic Carnage- Misled by certainty

Animals as leaders

Every time i die- Last night in town

(my playlist as of now)


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## espman

Sikth - Can't We All Dream


----------



## Vicissitude27

Found this after doing some research on Bloody Inferno's Kaki thread, which led to Zoe Keating(because they're playing together).
Innovative for sure.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Cyntex

nojyeloot said:


>



+1 god I played that album nonstop a few years ago.

N"p: Chimp spanner - Far From Home


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Children Of Bodom - Silent Night, Bodom Night


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Hot Dog - Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Covered Starfish and The Hotdog Flavored Water


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## CentsIsNonCents

I've never been too deep into Death Metal besides Wretched, Burning The Masses, and Necrophagist, but my buddy just showed me Dying Fetus and Obscura; so good. I really like Obscura's instrumentals


----------



## CentsIsNonCents

new found love of Racer X


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## highlordmugfug

My teacher talk about Java programming.


Wait... does this go here? 
<.<
>.>


----------



## Variant

^
 Tab it to MIDI... maybe it'll sound like Venetian Snares.


----------



## habicore_5150

Spineshank - Synthetic


----------



## RedMorfine

Jaga jazzist-One Armed Bandit


----------



## cyril v




----------



## Cyntex

ibanez_6784 said:


> Spineshank - Synthetic



Wow, that takes me back a few years, awesome album though, it;s the one with the black cd case right? Nvm I know it is  \m/

np: Steen - Fock Steen


----------



## SenorDingDong

Haji's Kitchen (first album) and The Quiet Room have pretty much been the most played bands on my ipod recently


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Black Feet


----------



## nojyeloot

View attachment 18586


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Petal

Sebastian said:


> Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde



Helllllll Yeah. I miss Marty's solos. 

Gods of Rapture - Meshuggah


----------



## Variant




----------



## Sebastian

Bach - Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major


----------



## Threex4

Devin Townsend - Bend It Like Bender


----------



## Petal

Protest the Hero - Limb from Limb


----------



## josh pelican

Lots of After the Burial.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Galneryus - Whisper In The Red Sky


----------



## slumcitysounds

josh pelican said:


> Lots of After the Burial.



Definitely!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Aztec fucking Two Step


----------



## thefool

addicted to this


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

Follow the Signs - Born of Osiris

So pumped for the new album and the Atticus III Tour...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ROAR

I AM THE OCEAN said:


> Follow the Signs - Born of Osiris
> 
> So pumped for the new album and the Atticus III Tour...



Fuck yes. Same here. 
Currently have Civ II going in one ear,
And brutality in the other.


----------



## Dru_WaXaW

currently listening to:

The Amenta - Non
16Volt - American Porn Songs
Red Harvest - Internal Punishment Programs
Cyanotic - Medication Generation
WaXaW - Revenge Themes EP (only because we're in the mastering process lol)


----------



## ittoa666

Been listening to a lot of weerd science lately.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Meshuggah- New Millenium Cyanide Christ (from the Alive CD)

Jesus Christ they're heavier live than on disc. This is ridiculous. This band needs to fucking tour soon, and I will be there.


----------



## Excalibur




----------



## mattofvengeance

Dream Theater with Beartrooch on vox- Wither


----------



## grim505

crazy shit man


----------



## Petal

The Dissentience - PTH


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_When The War Comes_ - Blue Öyster Cult

Best song ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Utada Hikaru - Wait and See ~ Risk

Damn J-Pop thread...


----------



## highlordmugfug

I fucking love Harvey Milk.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## mattofvengeance

strikeforce and their absolutely wretched presentation of mixed martial arts. I'm no ufc fanboi, but the fighters, camera work, commentary, and overall feel is so far beneath the ufc. I'll be shocked if they exist through this calender year.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Veins_ - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## ittoa666

Dat opening riff after the harmony.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Megadeth- Take No Prisoners


----------



## Variant




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## josh pelican

Death - Scream Bloody Gore


----------



## goat violator

"In Mourning" by Brutality.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Vicissitude27

Been on a huge Dead Can Dance purge lately.


----------



## musikizlife

I AM THE OCEAN said:


> Follow the Signs - Born of Osiris
> 
> So pumped for the new album and the Atticus III Tour...



Same man!
i just got my copy of it and I'm attempting to learn the arpeggio part at the end. 

Can't wait to see them multiple times this year!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Not music, but funny.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Spyro Gyra - Shaker Song


----------



## espman

ONAN - My Beard Knows Kung Fu


----------



## Steve-Om

Om Mani - Burnout


----------



## Cyntex

JFB - Megamix


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ArtDecade

Jason Becker - Opus Pocus


----------



## willow

The Patient - Tool


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Because everytime I have a gig, I listen to her all day prior.


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Crazy


----------



## FrankeR

Wasting Time (Eternal Summer) by Four Year Strong.


----------



## great_kthulu




----------



## misingonestring

Tyrants - Immortal


----------



## Static Canyon

Immolation -- Higher Coward

Didn't you say Jesus was coming?


----------



## Azyiu

ELP - Tarkus


----------



## Petal

God dammit, Handlebars >_>


----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - Funky Dog!


----------



## blister7321

story of the year - anthem of our dying day


----------



## highlordmugfug

and so many other pedal demos.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Illidiance - Critical Damage


----------



## CrushingAnvil

R.I.P Gary Moore

See what I did there? 

But seriously 

Edit: Okay that was an awful joke:


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Variant

_*"You think I give a shit? Your mama is a bitch! I'll see you in the sarlacc pit..."*_


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Variant

Hip hop tonight...


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - You're My Best Friend


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Sever The Wicked Hand


----------



## SenorDingDong

Ice Age - Liberation
Flotsam & Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace
Vicious Rumors - Digital Dictator
VersaEmerge - Fixed At Zero
Kings X - Gretchen Goes To Nebraska
Jellyfish - Bellybutton
Toxik - Think This


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

LL Cool J - Mama Said Knock You Out


----------



## espman




----------



## Saber_777

Variant said:


> _*"You think I give a shit? Your mama is a bitch! I'll see you in the sarlacc pit..."*_




hahaha MC Chris XD I didnt even neeed to see the vid.

Currently listening to Vacuity by Gojira!


----------



## Cyntex

Gang Starr - Moment Of Truth


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

Goliath said:


> My girl has the stereo on Jessica Simpson. Someone kill me now.


 

HAHAHA! My wife and I are a wierd pair. She's a country and top 40 Librarian and i'm a prog metal/prog death musician.
I guess opposites attract.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

Periphery on loop on my iPod. Such an amazing band!
And BTBAM, Mastodon, The Contorsionist


----------



## Variant




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Caught in a Mosh


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Azyiu

B'z - F.E.A.R.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## powdermnky007

Black Label Society


----------



## -42-




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Vicissitude27

The band that inspired me to play guitar.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## mattofvengeance

Rihanna feat Chris Brown- Cinderella under the Umbrella (remix) 

The only song of hers that doesn't make me want to do my best Chris Brown impression and punch her mouth shit. Just kidding, dudes, I don't condone hitting women. Though, i've never seen a quiet chick punched.


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Future Love Paradise


----------



## timisher

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-9wTCpWzTQA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## timisher

Moths | Facebook


----------



## espman




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## Petal

Another one of Bulbs side projects.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Derek Sherinian - The Lone Spaniard


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Death From Above


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Variant

*Frets... yes, have some:*


----------



## Randy

Appropriately sappy and appropriately solemn.


----------



## BeautifulDistortion

Deftones- White Pony, Around the Fur
Lacuna Coil
Baroness- The Blue Record, Red Album (amazing stuff, everyone should check them out)


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Arterial

Tony Danza - Yippie Kay Yay
Contortionist - Exoplanet


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deluhi - F.T.O


----------



## ry_z




----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Almost Easy


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Variant

^
Recently saw the live thing with Jeff on Palladia, was awesome, esp. the performance with Imogen Heap. 






What's in my ears? Cage going all 'The Thing' on a club full of douchebags:


----------



## diatron5




----------



## mattofvengeance

Cradle of Filth- Gilded Cunt


----------



## Petal

New Darkest Hour song, the world engulfed in flames.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Steely Dan - Deacon Blues


----------



## Sebastian

Alice in Chains - Your Decision


----------



## mattofvengeance

Listening (and watching too, I suppose) the second episode of Top Shot. So awesome.


----------



## Huliwig

Meshuggah - Nothing 
Strapping Young Lad - Alien

Lately I've been listening these two albums + grime and dubstep alot!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Afterlife


----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Fiction


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## espman




----------



## SenorDingDong

radiohead, the smiths, the pixes, the submarines and the real tuesday weld


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## mattofvengeance

Some effin' Mr. Bungle


----------



## Variant




----------



## CrushingAnvil

NSFW


----------



## btbam91




----------



## Azyiu

John Petrucci - Animate Inanimate


----------



## mattofvengeance

http://soundcloud.com/kirkpetrucci/lady-gaga-paparazzi-metal


----------



## nojyeloot

Love this thread.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Exodus - Children of a Worthless God


----------



## blister7321

the ataris 
bad case of a broken heart


----------



## ry_z

World's End Girlfriend - Hurtbreak wonderland ; division one
and
World's End Girlfriend - Hurtbreak wonderland ; division two

Katsuhiko Maeda is a genius.


----------



## highlordmugfug

YouTube - Who burned Nicks toast for 57 Minutes


I don't know why the damn embedding isn't working.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Enjoying the fruits of my own labour. Listening to a guitar pro file of a song I wrote which sounds like a mix between Bloodbath's 'At The Behest Of Their Death' and Emperor's 'The Eruption'.


----------



## Mettle209

Listening to the so so underrated Mr. Andy Timmons. Talk about tone!!!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## ROCKCRUE1

Currently listening to Keith Merrow's Lonestar Transcend... can I just say


----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## Guitarman700

In Flames-Transparent


----------



## GKQxDarkMatter

Alex Hutchings-Beyond The Quay


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## lookralphsbak

Obscura- Infinite Rotation


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Judas Priest - _(Take These) Chains_


----------



## ry_z

This song is just preposterously catchy.


----------



## cyril v

fuck yes.
Devin Townsend Project - European Tour 2011 <--*LIVE-EP* Free MP3's.

probably already posted somewhere else, huh?


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## espman




----------



## MikeH

After The Burial - A Vicious Reforming of Features


----------



## mattofvengeance

Nevermore- Ambivalent


----------



## Petal

BOO - Follow the Signs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Petal




----------



## Azyiu

Stone Temple Pilots - Sex Type Thing


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Variant

*^
Fuck yes! *


----------



## bahama

Ron Eschete'-"Mo' Strings Attached"/ 7 string jazz guitarist


----------



## mattofvengeance

Bat Castle- The House that Stood Still


----------



## Randy




----------



## burnsfs

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YY-JkeXK4dU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## burnsfs

Im dumb i cant ever post a link correct T_T Dillinger Escape Plan-Farewell, Mona Lisa...video is awesome


----------



## espman

burnsfs said:


> Im dumb i cant ever post a link correct T_T Dillinger Escape Plan-Farewell, Mona Lisa...video is awesome


Just post the youtube link, the forum software will take care of the rest


----------



## espman




----------



## mattofvengeance

one of my favorite bands ever. Been jamming them like crazy lately


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Carcass - This Mortal Coil


----------



## Variant




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Petal

Carcass - Embodiment


----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug

YOB | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## ry_z




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug

Sorry if this ends up being a double post, it's just so good.


----------



## Soilent_Goat

The Atlas Moth :: Extraordinary Claims...


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## synrgy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## technomancer

Evergrey - Glorious Collision


----------



## Customisbetter

Mastodon's Blood Mountain


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong

We Are Scientists - Brain Thrust Mastery
Shout Out Louds - How Howl Gaff Gaff
The Smiths - Meat Is Murder
Radiohead - The Bends
Kings X - Please Come Home Mr. Bulbous
Spock's Beard - V
Symphony X - The Divine Wings Of Tragedy
The Flaming Lips - Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots


----------



## mattofvengeance

Brad Paisley- This is Country Music


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds Of Fire


----------



## steve1

Humanfly - Darker Later


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

Defeater - Empty Days & Sleepless Nights

If you haven't checked this band out I suggest giving them a listen. Melodic hardcore FFO: MLIW, concept albums, and acoustic jams


----------



## Arterial

Gojira - Toxic Garbage Island


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Holy Wars


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yesterday: 

Hour of Penance - Paradogma

Today:

Paul Wardingham - Assimilate Regenerate


----------



## synrgy

Randy said:


> Noisia tune



That whole album is fantastic. They're pretty much my favorite producers in the electronic scene for 6-7 years now.

I particularly like this one:



While it's a completely different tune altogether, the atmospheres are so intense that in a weird way it reminds me of Photek's 'Ni Ten Ichi Ryu':


----------



## Azyiu

Queensrÿche - Empire


----------



## Threex4

The Attitude Song - Steve Vai


----------



## nojyeloot

Some Arnold prank calls


----------



## mattofvengeance

CKY- 96 Quite Bitter Beings


----------



## shattered

Kamelot - The Zodiac


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Arterial

Cynic - Re-Traced


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Petal

Arterial said:


> Cynic - Re-Traced



Noice. 

Hot rod anyone?


----------



## mattofvengeance

Good shit right here!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4840052/Ynareth 1.mp3


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## Mettle209

Joe Satriani "Made of Tears." Lately, I have been alternating between Satch and Andy Timmons. The best of the best.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Ill-Gotten James

Right now it is Periphery, Sikth, After the Burial, Slayer, Primus, and a lot of crusty punk and death metal/ grind on Drexel University's college radio station.


----------



## tr0n

At this very moment, City by SYL.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

U2 - Stay (Faraway, So Close)


----------



## habicore_5150

part of my playlist for the morning

Shadow of the Colossus - Spill Bilderberg Blood
And Hell Followed With - From Burning Sentiments
The Last Felony - Too Many Humans
Chimaira - Destroy and Dominate
Spineshank - Transparent


----------



## mattofvengeance

Today i'm feeling some DTP, Foreign Objects, Pinkly Smooth and Morbid Angel


----------



## 13point9

CLUTCH


----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## misingonestring




----------



## nojyeloot

Randy said:


>




^
Perfection in music. Anything she touches = gold.

For me:


----------



## 13point9

as this is the 666th page  im easing myself into bed with Mayhem:- Ordo Ad Chao


----------



## ry_z

new IAMX, wooo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beast

EDIT:



13point9 said:


> as this is the 666th page


 
Interesting...


----------



## SenorDingDong

Kings X - Dogman
Spocks Beard - Beware of Darkness
Fates Warning - Awaken the Gaurdian
Sounds Like Violence - The Devil On Nobel Street
The Tea Party - Splendor Solis
Florence and The Machine - Lungs
Jellyfish - Spilt Milk


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Arterial

Cerulean Crayons - Compulsive Dreamer



HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## Bevo

The new "Times of grace"


----------



## highlordmugfug

Bevo said:


> The new "Times of grace"



The old Times of Grace


----------



## mattofvengeance

Fallujah- Slave Race


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## willow




----------



## Variant




----------



## Threex4

Symphony X - Seven


----------



## ry_z

I absolutely love this, and don't even know why.


----------



## 13point9

I have awoken this morning to be listening to Polysics it put me in this mood...


----------



## Variant




----------



## mattofvengeance

Death- Bite the Pain


----------



## espman




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - The Truth Always Hurts


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cky- Lost in a Contraption


----------



## Harry

Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - Little Wing


----------



## Azyiu

James LaBrie - Freaks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Big Fat


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Orgy - 107


----------



## SenorDingDong

Radiohead - The King of Limbs
James Labrie - Elements of Persuasion
Zero Hour - The Towers of Avarice


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Arterial

more Cynic - Retraced


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Faceless- Pestilence


----------



## ry_z

A compilation I got from the library. It's largely punk-ish stuff.


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Immaculate


----------



## mattofvengeance

I created the ultimate period mix, so I'm jamming that right now

Divine Heresy- Bleed the Fifth
Paramore- When it Rains
Protest the Hero- Bloodmeat
Children of Bodom- Lil' Bloodred Ridin' Hood
Steel Dragon- Blood Pollution
Pantera- Floods
Slayer- Raining Blood
Damageplan- Soul Bleed
Cradle of Filth- Gilded Cunt
Austrian Death Machine- If It Bleeds, We Can Kill It
Slayer- Bloodline
Meshuggah- Bleed
Lamb of God- Blood of the Scribe
Trivium- Pull Harder on the Strings of Your Martyr
Slipknot- Wait and Bleed
Into Eternity- Tides of Blood
Dethklok- Bloodtrocuted
Cannibal Corpse- I Cum Blood


----------



## Steve-Om

Fellsilent - Erase Begin


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance

Dead Prez- Hip Hop


----------



## Petal

Blotted Science - Brain Fingerprint


----------



## mattofvengeance

Metallica- Enter Sandman

Thanks, shuffle. I haven't listened to this song in a couple years, but it brings back memories. It was the first Metallica song I learned on guitar, and oddly enough on drums as well


----------



## Threex4

Paul Gilbert - The Curse of Castle Dragon


----------



## nojyeloot

^

Nice (two above posts)


For me:


----------



## mattofvengeance

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> 
> Nice (two above posts)
> 
> 
> For me:



Yeah, my itunes shuffle thinks it's funny to supply me with 90s Metallica today. I've had to pass on more than a few tracks from Load and Reload to get to where I am now

Protest the Hero- The Dissentience


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - The Truth Always Hurts


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Mettle209

Here is a contemporary Hmong American Rock Band that I like to listen to when I am in the mood for some Hmong music and you guessed it, I am Hmong American. When I am not listening "The Sounders," I usually listen to Andy Timmons, Joe Satriani, or Steve Morse. 



FYI, the song is about meeting an intelligent, beautiful, cultured, sexy, classy, chaste, and kind woman. The dream woman for most of us.


----------



## Mettle209

Check this out too. 



FYI, the title "Pais" means "Go" and the song is talking about how cruel an unfaithful woman can be and thus she needs to "go."


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## mattofvengeance

At the Gates- World of Lies


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

It's getting too much...


----------



## ry_z




----------



## habicore_5150

cKy - Inhuman Creation Station


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

ry_z said:


>




Just bought the live vespertine dvd last week, really worth checking out. Pretty interesting performances.

np: Textures - Awake


----------



## MFB

Ryoji Ikeda - Dataplex & Headphonics


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Sebastian

Faith No More - Ashes to Ashes


----------



## mattofvengeance

Megadeth- I Ain't Superstitious


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## habicore_5150

Chimaira - Stigmurder
Chelsea Grin - Elysium
Molotov Solution - Atrum Inritus


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Pendant

Just getting into some cloudkicker


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Variant




----------



## Arterial

more Cynic - Re-Traced

such a good album >.>


----------



## 4String

Human Mastication
I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## mattofvengeance

Killswitch Engage- Declaration


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Any Place But Here


----------



## Toxic Dover

Meshuggah's "Nothing" album.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Tesseract's EP! \m/


----------



## Cyntex

Hank III - Crazed Country Rebel


----------



## trb




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mettle209

Listening to Demon Hunter. Great positive, inspirational, and meaningful message with conviction.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z

yessss this album is going to be amazing


----------



## Psychobuddy

Epica - The Divine Conspiracy (with rainymood.com in the background)


----------



## Cyntex

Pantera - Becoming


----------



## troyguitar

Beyond The Space, BEYOND THE TIME!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## highlordmugfug

Blueberry Dookie


----------



## Mettle209

War of Ages' "Collapse"


----------



## Mettle209

Steve Morse's "Highland Wedding"


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - I Believe


----------



## Cyntex

Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Battle Theme (Flash Gordon)


----------



## redlegdan

Blood Bath - Unblessing the Purity


----------



## Randy




----------



## espman

BTBAM - Informal Gluttony


----------



## plyta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwsP-QG2tOA

All 3 albums are awesome


----------



## ScornEmperor

4 most recent acquisitions:

Neuraxis - "Asylon"
Abysmal Dawn - "Leveling the Plane of Existence"
Centaurus-A - "Side Effects Expected"
Illogicist - "The Insight Eye"

Recently been listening to Xerath - "I" again as well.

Waiting for the new Obscura and Protest the Hero!


----------



## Joose

Adema - Giving In

Ah, memories.


----------



## sahaal

Turbid North - The Hunter
anyone who doesn't listen to these guys should. Best death metal I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## Mettle209




----------



## Mettle209




----------



## mattofvengeance

Metallica- Fade to Black.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Still my favorite Satch song of them all.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Anberlin - Never Take Friendship Personal
Testament - The New Order
The Sunshine Fix - Age of the Sun
The Sweet - Sweet Fanny Adams
Kamelot - Ghost Opera
Pixies - Surfer Rosa/Come On Pilgrim
Kaki King - Until We Felt Red
Sting - Mercury Falling
Pain of Salvation - Be
Everygrey - The Dark Discovery


----------



## 4String

Suffocation - Infecting the crypts


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Luna Sea - Face To Face


----------



## Stealth7

The new Obscura album!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- Gagged, Bound, Shelved and Forgotten

AND IF THEY THINK THEY'VE WON, THEY BETTER THINK, THEY BETTER FUCKING THINK TWICE


----------



## Variant

&#9829;Kankles&#9829; - The Badger Song


----------



## Mettle209




----------



## mattofvengeance

Variant said:


> &#9829;Kankles&#9829; - The Badger Song


----------



## Mettle209

Can't go too long without some DT.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## sahaal

Wretched - Cimmerian Shamballa


----------



## Guitarman700

Black star deceiver-soilwork


----------



## Joose

Tyrant of Death - Outer Limits

This shit is intense... I need an 8 so I can do some fun, way too low-tuned (not literally, I can't remember the last time I had a guitar above B) shit like this.

Wouldn't shock me if this was made by someone here.


----------



## sanchazm

Im currently listening to

- Animals as Leaders
- BTBAM
- BSB (lol no joke)
- The Contortionist
- DEP
- The Reign of Kindo
- Wretched
- Ever Forthright


----------



## Guitarman700

Listening to Pendulum while blotto on prescription painkillers from my surgery
=


----------



## Tree

Death-The Sound of Perseverance. Just got the reissue today


----------



## Variant

mattofvengeance said:


>








Wait until I get the mix done...


----------



## mattofvengeance

Variant said:


> Wait until I get the mix done...



Oh, I can't fucking wait. 

Infant Sorrow- Inside of You


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Kroker

Murder By Death
Animals As Leaders
The Last of Lucy
Modest Mouse
Damien Rice
Ok Go
Tony Danza The Tapdance Extravaganza
Hunab Ku
Viraemea 
Scott Pilgram V.S. The World sound track
Notorious BIG
Beck
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Rev. Payton's Big Damn Band
My own band "Ursula V.S. De Vil" check it out 

Etc.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Tech N9ne- Mizery


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## mattofvengeance

Avenged Sevenfold- Lost


----------



## Mettle209




----------



## sahaal

Strapping Young Lad - City
Devin Townsend - Terria


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Mettle209

Love DT


----------



## JPMDan




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant

Hated... I mean *HATED* 99.999% of hip hop (save for a few things, US3, early Busta Rhymes, a few Roots thangs) until about a year ago when I stumbled upon Definitive Juxtaposition and Rhymesters thanks to a thread on here about a year ago. As much as I still love metal, it don't get much more inspirational than this, no matter the genre:


----------



## Azyiu

X Japan - Endless Rain


----------



## Krullnar

Falkenbach - Heathen Foray


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## USMarine75

Here's what I've bought off iTunes recently...

Dark Age - Acedia
Disarmonia Mundi - The Isolation Game
Engel - Threnody
Farewell to Freeway - Filthy Habits
Jamie LaBrie - Static Impulse
Jamie's Elsewhere - They Said a Storm Was Coming
Miss May I - Monument
Motionless in White - Creatures
Rise to Fall - Restore the Balance
TesseracT - Concealing Fate
Times of Grace - The Hymn...

Plus the new Scar Symmetry song "Illuminoid Dream Sequence"!!!


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Zorkuus

This guy made me download iTunes and buy his album.


----------



## nojyeloot

^



For me, going way back here:


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Faine

Favorite Periphery song



Love that intro at 16 seconds.


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Can't Get This Stuff No More


----------



## Krullnar

Moonsorrow - Tähdetön

They make everything else seem like kids' stuff.


----------



## sahaal

Hank III


----------



## Guitarman700

NIN - Something I Can Never Have


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Guitarman700

mattofvengeance said:


>



Me too.


----------



## ittoa666

Been listening to a lot of PG during my "break". It's so catchy.


----------



## ittoa666

This, too.


----------



## -The Black Halo-

Meshuggah-Chaosphere
Meshuggah-Obzen
Gonna try out Chromaticity


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## JamesM

Guitarman700 said:


> Me too.



Me too.


----------



## Guitarman700

This album has helped me through some really hard times.
I told him that when I met him, and he gave me a big hug.

Great guy, great album.


----------



## Randy

^
That's one of the best albums of the last decade.


----------



## espman

nojyeloot said:


>


 
Fucking awesome album, listening to Antebellum at the moment.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Might-is-Right

Been listening to the new Trap Them (Darker Handcraft)...


----------



## Guitarman700

Might-is-Right said:


> Been listening to the new Trap Them (Darker Handcraft)...



yes. YES.


----------



## ittoa666

Just got it, and oh my god.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Doug N

This might just be the best thread ever.

I'm all over Chimp Spanner and Keith Merrow right now.


----------



## highlordmugfug

My band is planning on doing a cover of this with heavy Doom/sludge influence and some noise aspects.


----------



## Azyiu

Brian May - Why Don't We Try Again


----------



## Guitarman700

Love this song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deluhi - Recall


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## Rossness

The living end


----------



## Psychobuddy

That's right...


----------



## BlackMesa

Just found these guys a couple of weeks ago even though their probably well known around ss. Love their stuff.


----------



## Antimatter

Khanate-Pieces of Quiet
My ears are going to divorce me


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nile - _Black Seeds of Vengeance_


----------



## mattofvengeance

All Shall Perish- Divine Illusion


Really looking forward to July


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Psychobuddy

Kickin' it oldschool!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## bahama

atm, George Van Eps-Mellow Gtr-Always love it!


----------



## ry_z




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Psychobuddy said:


> Kickin' it oldschool!




Dat Hair


----------



## Arterial

^dat boob 

Animals as Leaders - Tempting Time


----------



## Van

When We Pray- Warrel Dane




&#9834;&#9835;'cause nothing ever changes when we pray...&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## Guitarman700

Van said:


> When We Pray- Warrel Dane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;'cause nothing ever changes when we pray...&#9834;&#9835;




FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Guitarman700

Turisas - End Of An Empire


----------



## IanChristopher

www.soundcloud.com/umbilical-chain


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## mattofvengeance

The Darkness- Hazel Eyes


----------



## Guitarman700

Triptykon - Shatter


----------



## mattofvengeance

So listening to Hazel Eyes turned into this..


----------



## Randy




----------



## Hollowman

Cypress Hill-Roll it up-Light it up-Smoke it up.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Daemoniac

The Inevitable Relapse - Filter


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thanks to an in joke, this song never fails to keep me laughing.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance

RIP Nate


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance

Ludacris- Area Codes (feat. Nate Dogg)


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Riding Shotgun


----------



## Arterial

Necrophagist - Stabwound and Epitaph


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Janne Da Arc - Vanity


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## m3ta1head

new deadmau5, sounds very old school! great choon


----------



## technomancer

Derryl Gabel - Visions and Dreams


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Guitarman700

This albums is so damn good.


----------



## Variant

Dear, Lil' Wayne... you fugly, not talent cunt... write a check over to EL-P and Cannibal Ox because you deserve nothing:


----------



## SenorDingDong

Deftones - All the albums
Meg & Dia - Here, Here and Here
Frank Zappa - Chunga's Revenge
Metric - Fantasies
Circa Survive - On Letting Go
As Tall As Lions - As Tall As Lions
In This Moment - A Star Crossed Wasteland
Florence and the Machine - Lungs
Flyleaf - Memento Mori
Kamelot - Ghost Opera
Sounds Like Violence - The Devil on Nobel Street
Portugal The Man - Satanic Satanist
Jellyfish - Spilt Milk
Dio - Dream Evil
Haste The Day - That They May Know You
Anberlin - Never Take Friendship Personal
Diablo Swing Orchestra - The Butcher's Ballroom


Yeah I've been on a music all day kick lately


----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - Goddamn Electric


----------



## Krullnar

Falkenbach - "Runes Shall You Know"

song of the year, hands fucking down


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## klami

I listen to Karnivool´s Themata and Sound Awake a lot these days. Just recently found out about them (yes, I know I´m late).


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Faine




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Fueled


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Variant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nile - _User-Maat-Re_


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Another Day (2007 Remix)


----------



## Cyntex

Necrophagist - Seven

dun dun dun E-dun dun dun E... dun dun tidelidow


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Gamma362




----------



## Azyiu

Yoshiki + Roger Taylor - Final Destination


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Trial of Tears


----------



## CrushingAnvil

John Williams - '_Arrival on Degobah_': _Star Wars: Episode V The Empire Strikes Back_.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Hank III - Crazed Country REbel


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Blood Duster - THEKIDSCANGETFUCKED


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700

Engel - Sense The Fire


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Dvaienat

^ Great, straightforward black metal band.


^ Lustre never fails to amaze me. Beautiful music.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Currently giving this a go:







Haven't made my mind up about it.


----------



## mikebled

Meshuggah - obZen

Awaken Demons - Coming to an End

Deftones - Rocket Skates

Darkest Hour - Doomsayer


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## MikeH

Forever.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

Ibz_rg said:


> Forever.


 
Me too. On track 2 now...


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## habicore_5150

CkY - Flesh into Gear
Chimaira - Left For Dead
MMX1 - Opening Stage (Highway)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ibanez_6784 said:


> MMX1 - Opening Stage (Highway)


 
Dude that song is wicked!


----------



## habicore_5150

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Dude that song is wicked!



need to find some more VG themes worth playing (still thinkin about doing it solo anyways)
thinking about moving up to...

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons - mostly the dungeon based themes


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> Currently giving this a go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't made my mind up about it.



Love it.

Loving this, too...


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## JamesM




----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## espman




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## ry_z




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700

Blake1970 said:


>




That album kicks ass.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Jinogalpa

empire of the sun - we are the people
incl new avatar


----------



## Threex4

Opeth - Wreath


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## vhmetalx

I'm gunna ask you merry men of the "What i'm listening to" thread cause i don't feel like making a pointless thread..
What should I start with Dream Theater wise? I'm starting off with awake right now because I dunno where to start but I feel there could be a better starting album..

So to relate to the thread... 
6:00 - Dream Theater


----------



## Tree




----------



## MikeH




----------



## Azyiu

Queen - The March of the Black Queen


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## CooleyJr

Keith Merrow's newest album.


----------



## highlordmugfug

part 2


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Kansas - Miracles Out of Nowhere:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

vhmetalx said:


> I'm gunna ask you merry men of the "What i'm listening to" thread cause i don't feel like making a pointless thread..
> What should I start with Dream Theater wise? I'm starting off with awake right now because I dunno where to start but I feel there could be a better starting album..


 
Images and Words.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## ry_z




----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm a copy cat.


----------



## Mettle209




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Among The Living


----------



## Repner

Just noticed the email with TesseracTs Hollow was in my junk folder. Phew

So gonna listen to it now


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury

The Human Abstract and Born of Osiris's new cds. SIIICK!


----------



## rhythm temple

Keith Merrow & Animals As Leaders


----------



## rhythm temple

Keith Merrow with guest spot by Jeff Loomis


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Pantera - I'll Cast A Shadow


----------



## Murmel

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Innuendo


----------



## gr8Har V

On the Brink--Hourglass


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Randy




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Randy

Well played, sir.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - I just Want You


----------



## vhmetalx

Two Worlds of Design - Born of Osiris


----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## honeybadger

Im currently listening to stand alone complex. Stand Alone Complex | Facebook they are pretty new but their ep comes out with in the next month. They recorded at glow in the dark studio's in atl and matt mcClellan. I really like their sound, its pretty original and very ambiant yet heavy. what do u think?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## DLG




----------



## PyramidSmasher




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Grunt and Click


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Exodus - Bedlam 1-2-3


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Guitarman700

Ibz_rg said:


>




Fucking love this album. This song in particular. Great choice!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Sebastian

Godsmack - Awake


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Azyiu

Queen - I Want It All


----------



## eerieinhabitant

ULCERATE - Everything Is Fire


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## trb




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Lrrrr

Ghost Brigade - Architect of New Beginnings


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Arterial

Periphery - Jetpacks was Yes! (Instrumental)


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Obscura - Septuagint

Freaking awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Blake1970

YouTube - Mastodon - Crusher Destroyer

I can listen to this over and over and over


----------



## nojyeloot

It's out today, btw.


----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Enjoikav

BONNIEblue,
great local band from here in texas! 
waiting for the new emery and winds of plague disks!


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## mattofvengeance

nojyeloot said:


>



I came in here to post this, specifically Hair Trigger. Fucking A this album rules. Learning C'est La Vie right now, and it reaffirms my love for Luke Hoskin.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug

because of this thread: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/of...-too-much-time-ss-org-when-3.html#post2407886


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Sebastian

Godsmack - Moon Baby


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ry_z




----------



## mattofvengeance

Highly intoxicated at our jamroom playing drums.

The Darkness- Hazel Eyes


----------



## Variant

French metal for the motherfucking win.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cwhitey2

Arsis - We Are the Nightmare

I just started listening to them recently and I have to say I'm very impressed with their work


----------



## USMarine75

Whitesnake - "Forevermore". Doug Aldrich and Reb Beach... epic win. Aldrich's solo on "Love Will Set You Free" kicks ass.








Into Eternity - "Scattering of Ashes". How did I miss this band/album??? A+


----------



## nojyeloot

highlordmugfug said:


>




YES! This and U2's "Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me" remind me of Batman Forever and Six Flags as a youth. Win.


Now playing:


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## habicore_5150

Fear Factory - Metallic Division


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## MannOrMyth

YouTube - Meshuggah - War


This album has been on loop on my ipod for the past week. It gets you pumped for just about anything.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug

ruh ruh ruh REMIX-mix-mix-mix-mix


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Toto - Hold The Line


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Randy

Man, I forgot how much I love this song:


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Love's Divine


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Randy said:


> Man, I forgot how much I love this song:


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5hc5E5DYig


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Azyiu

King Crimson - Fracture


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## USMarine75

I liked Scattering of Ashes so much I just bought this last night and I'm blasting it in my office right now waiting for complaints...


----------



## Variant




----------



## Cyntex

Bell Biv Devoe - Poison


----------



## ry_z

Yasutaka Nakata (of Capsule) =


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Variant

Pitchfork Abortion - 'Molesting The Retarded'


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## PyramidSmasher




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## mattofvengeance

Though I should be boycotting this for that cruel April Fool's joke.


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - I Just Want You


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug

The Mountain Goats "This Year" on Vimeo


----------



## Azyiu

King Crimson - Larks' Tongues In Aspic (Part II)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deluhi - G.A.L.D


----------



## ry_z




----------



## SenorDingDong

Automatic Loveletter - Automatic Loveletter EP
Abydos - The Little Boy's Heavy Mental Shadow Opera About The Inhabitants Of His Diary
Dashboard Confessional - A Mark A Mission A Brand A Scar
Pagan's Mind - God's Equation
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Meg & Dia - Something Real
Periphery - Periphery 
It Bites - The Tall Ships
Sevendust - Chapter VII: Hope And Sorrow
The Sweet - Funny How Sweet CoCo Can Be
The Tea Party - Edges of Twilight
Interpol - Antics
In This Moment - The Dream


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Immaculate


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## TheSilentWater

Cloudyhead


----------



## Guitarman700

TheSilentWater said:


> Cloudyhead


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## JamesM

TheSilentWater said:


> Cloudyhead





Guitarman700 said:


>



I freaking LOVE both of you.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## espman




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mattofvengeance

Mayhem-Chimera


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_It Is Our Will_ - *Hate Eternal*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I consider this a must own record regardless of what you listen too. Doesn't sound like a bunch of 50 year olds to me.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Guitarman700

Warrel Dane - Wraith


----------



## mattofvengeance

Tony MacAlpine- The Stranger


----------



## -One-

Symbiotic In Theory - Necrophagist


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Jumpyjack

The Acacia Strain - Whoa! Shut It Down


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Immaculate


----------



## mattofvengeance

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza- I Am Sammy Jankis


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy

It's that time again:





> Drove on by your house today,
> I know it's hard to stay away.
> It's allright, you pick a fight,
> But my heart is on the tray.
> 
> Whatever you may think of me
> You know that there'll never be
> Someone who loves you more than I do.
> One day you will understand
> You had me in the palm of your hand,
> And I will be gone, I leave you to wonder.
> 
> I took a breath, looked at your door,
> The times that I've been here before.
> Your smiling face, your warm embrace,
> Those days are not here anymore.
> 
> Whatever you may think of me
> Your know that there'll never be
> Someone who loves you more than I do.
> One day you will understand
> You had me in the palm of your hand,
> And I will be gone, I leave you to wonder.
> 
> Drove on by, I don't know why
> It's so hard to stay away.
> I kiss goodbye, a teary eye,
> It's another lonely day.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Guitarman700

Hulu - Late Night with Jimmy Fallon: Stephen Colbert Sings "Friday" With the Roots


----------



## Randy

I want to be in The Roots.


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> I want to be in The Roots.


It's okay.
We all do.


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Pisschrist


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Arterial

August Burns Red - Indonesia


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Nothing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Randy




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## redskyharbor

No particular reason, it's just an awesome song.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Randy

'Dat cellist


----------



## Sebastian

Audioslave - I Am The Highway


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Randy




----------



## Variant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Variant




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance

DJENTDJENTDJENTDJENTDJENTDJENTDJENTDJENTDJENTDJENT


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Shock


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Darkness By Oath_ - Hate Eternal.


----------



## schecter4life

10 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Through the Iris.....oh wait a min, nvm, for now i is listening to Icarus Lives! by the one and only Bulb!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Opeth666

Born of Osiris!


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## highlordmugfug

Benthezombie | Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Visceral Action Painting: The first song me and my friend Ben are working on for our grind project.


----------



## Curt

Probably my favorite Meshuggah song, if I had to pick one.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Repner




----------



## Andster




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug

Is it cool to doublepost in this thread instead of waiting for someone else so you can spread the good music love?


----------



## Guitarman700

Have some nightmare fuel.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I love it!


Sightly less blatant potential nightmare fuel.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Pretty sweet band from France. 
EDIT: To prevent triple posting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOC3k9xZO5I

You guys need to use this thread more. Tisk, tisk.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## highlordmugfug

Just tons and tons of Weedeater.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## highlordmugfug

Pretty nice sounding little demo of a Sunn 1200S.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

_I_ - Morbid Angel.


----------



## BucketheadRules

BTBAM - Obfuscation


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug

Whaddya know: more Weedeater.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ry_z




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Arterial

Animals As Leaders - CAFO


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug

Fuck.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

My cousin did the album cover for this album in 92 and sent me the cd. Scared the crap out of me when I was 11. Sounds like they had just heard Human right before attempting some of this. Sounds primitive now but this was from when death metal bands weren't a dime a dozen.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant

*Probably my favorite band ever (if Devin Townsend can't be considered a "band", that is):*


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## emperor_black

Green Carnation anyone?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## josh pelican

Lots of Pestilence.


----------



## Vicissitude27

YouTube - Skrillex - Reptile [Full Version]

WOWOWOWOWOWWOWOW


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Just downloaded this AM and gave a quick listen on the ride in...


----------



## fps

Variant said:


> *Probably my favorite band ever (if Devin Townsend can't be considered a "band", that is):*



You reminded me that I had this album and have never really listened to it. Giving it a try now, not bad.


----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Circumstances


----------



## Repner




----------



## Sebastian

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven


----------



## Cyntex

Pantera - Shedding Skin


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Lukifer

Born of Osiris-The discovery. Cant quit listening to it. Im depressed tonight and its making me feel better. Nothing like super heavy goodness to cheer me up!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## mattofvengeance

The Darkness, both albums. Pure awesome.


----------



## Variant

I wish I could lay down ambiance like Aesop, the dude's just brilliant.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Cyntex

Pro-Pain - Psywar


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ry_z




----------



## espman




----------



## mattofvengeance

Another thread forced my hand, but I'm always willing to jam this


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## JamesM

Radiance. Still so fucking good.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Guitarman700 said:


>





Ahh Pain. Nothing remains the Same was great. I haven't listened to them much since but seeing this again makes me want to give the subsequent albums a chance again. Good job.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## amarshism

Foo fighters - everlong


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Sting - Fragile


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## scherzo1928

I'm listening to this entire thread from start to finish

edit: since the first bunch of pages dont have stuff embeded and I should be studying, I'll be going finish to start


----------



## mattofvengeance

Tech N9ne- Gamer


----------



## Customisbetter

These guys took a popular and kinda dirty song and made it beautiful and filthy at the same time...


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Immaculate


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Guitarman700

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Oh fuck yes. I forgot how good this was. BRB, digging this album out.


----------



## Lukifer

YouTube - Painted In Exile - Beneath The Waves


----------



## Lukifer

On a side note why arent you tube videos popping up embeded?? I highlight link to this video and normally it works but today no such luck.


----------



## Curt

[Youtubevid]V5UOC0C0x8Q[/Youtubevid]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## technomancer

Circles - Prelude
Born of Osiris - The Discovery


----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - Speed Metal Symphony


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - In My World


----------



## schecter4life

CYNIC!!!!!!!!!! Evolutionary Sleeper


----------



## Ziltoidia

Cynic - Traced In Air, and some Re-traced
The Devin Townsend Project - Ki 
Symphony X - The Odyssey, Paradise Lost, Twilight in Olympus
Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element Pt. I, Be
Nirvana - Bleach
Strapping Young Lad - Alien, The New Black
...and an assortment of Blind Guardian 

it's been a good week.


----------



## Randy




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Randy

LAWL chords


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> LAWL chords



ChainsawVSGod
HARDEST CYNIC SONG!


----------



## Cyntex

Alcatrazz - JEt To Jet


----------



## Sebastian

Mudvayne - World So Cold


----------



## ry_z




----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Tooth And Nail (Acoustic)_ - Dokken


----------



## Sebastian

Mudvayne - Happy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Arterial

Russian Circles - Versus


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## sell2792

Ye Olde Relic.


----------



## Bradd

Karnivool - Sound awake (album)


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

My favorite beat ever. Good lyrics too if you can understand them. lol


----------



## ROAR

Esperanza Spalding- Ponta De Aeria

first time listening to her.
WOW.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The 2 above posts are full of win.


----------



## Arterial

Cynic - King of Those Who Know.


Intro chords so good...outro solo so good. All is perfect!


----------



## Curt

Misfits- Helena


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Variant




----------



## SchecterC7TechyMetal

Born of Osiris - The Discovery
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
Matthew McGhee - Guitar Creations


----------



## Cyntex

Racer x - Scarified


----------



## BucketheadRules

Intestine Baalism - Banquet in the Darkness

I know it's a stupid band name but look them up. They're fantastic.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

New Enemy


----------



## Cyntex

Demon Joker Junior - Young and Innocent


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Perpetual Motion


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## mhickman2

Periphery-Icarus EP.


----------



## highlordmugfug

NON-STOP NYAN CAT!

What else?


----------



## habicore_5150

Emmure - 4 Poisons, 3 Words
Whitechapel - Prayer of Mockery
The Black Dahlia Murder - That Which Erodes the Most Tender
Fear Factory - Replica & Strain vs. Resistance


----------



## MatthewK

Moonsorrow - Muinaiset


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bradd

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ue5jEPV0sjM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bradd

take 2


----------



## Bradd

fuck u u piece of shit. ok so can someone explain to me how i post a video from you tube on here

yes im a noob. sorry for being a noob and not knowing how to do this.


----------



## Cyntex

Bradd said:


> fuck u u piece of shit. ok so can someone explain to me how i post a video from you tube on here
> 
> yes im a noob. sorry for being a noob and not knowing how to do this.



Just copy the youtube link and paste it.

np: Jason Becker - Temple Of The Absurd


----------



## Bradd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue5jEPV0sjM


----------



## Cyntex

Bradd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue5jEPV0sjM





ok, now that;s just weird. I think normally the forum automatically adds the tags.


----------



## Cabinet

Septuagint


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Hollowman

The voices in my head...


----------



## Bradd

i give up lol. fuck. this. shit. i will just write the name of a band and a song and u guys can go find the song lol, cos this shit does not like me haha


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## BucketheadRules

Eight by the Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation.

'Tis excellent.


----------



## espman




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Lukifer




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## CrushingAnvil

_'To Mega Therion'_ - Sinister


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## technomancer

Dio - Evil or Divine (Live In NY)
BoO - The Discovery
Allan Holdsworth - Atavachron


----------



## Sebastian

Mudvayne - World So Cold


----------



## ry_z




----------



## sexybacon

Circles
Their playing is so tight it's unbelievable...
YouTube - CIRCLES - &#39;Clouds Are Gathering&#39; Jam Video (Basick Records)


----------



## ROAR

Coheed and Cambria- Vol. 1


----------



## Hollowman

Pink Floyd-Shine on Your Crazy Diamond


----------



## Mehnike




----------



## Hollowman

Wrathchild America- Surrounded By Idiots


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Best artist at woodstock other than Jimi



My favorite use of the F bomb


----------



## ry_z

One of my favorites from the new album.


----------



## Bradd




----------



## Variant




----------



## Curt

ROAR said:


> Coheed and Cambria- Vol. 1






as for me...


ANTI-FLAME SUIT, ACTIVATE!


[Youtubevid]U1aYvZs97dw[/Youtubevid]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MetalBuddah

Meshuggah - Closed Eye Visuals


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Wow this brings back some Jr. High memories \m/


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Mechanize


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Van

First I wut'd hard.
Then I enjoyed it:


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## highlordmugfug

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Cabinet

I recently was introduced to Scar Symmetry. Can't believe I've been missing out on this. I bought myself Holographic Universe and The Unseen Empire today
Listening to Ghost Prototype I atm


----------



## Lukifer

Cabinet said:


> I recently was introduced to Scar Symmetry. Can't believe I've been missing out on this. I bought myself Holographic Universe and The Unseen Empire today
> Listening to Ghost Prototype I atm



I was listening to them last night. They have my favorite vocals out of any band I listen to. I found them about a year ago so I'm still new with them myself but good stuff indeed!!!


----------



## blister7321

the acacia strain the hills have eyes


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## ry_z

New Azam Ali solo album.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## espman

Red Seas Fire - Cipher


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy

Literally my favorite rap/hip-hop song of all time. Seriously.


----------



## Threex4

Opeth -Godhead's Lament


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Closest I've heard music get to feeling like a horror movie. Not normally a black metal fan but this gets better with each listen.


----------



## Diggy

Animals as Leaders
Pink Floyd The Wall


----------



## ivancic1al

Russian Circles-->Geneva, and Station


----------



## Azyiu

&#24067;&#34955;&#23493;&#27888; - DIRTY STAR


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## espman




----------



## ry_z

Giant birds, in top hats, fighting over a piece of bubble wrap. This is why I love Guniw Tools.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## mattofvengeance

Steve Vai in this insanely butchered TV version of the Where the Wild Things Are concert. No For the Love of God? You kidding me?


----------



## lord-loligator

crepusculum-sing on in silhouettes
meshuggah-take your pick
pink floyd- take your pick
video game music- ranges from guilty gear to phantasy star and a few others.
megadeth-take your pick
N.EX.T.- guilty gear korean mix


----------



## cwhitey2

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska (whole album)

One of the best albums ever IMO


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Haha forgot about this. These kids are all between 11 - 14. The singer was John Connor's punk ginger friend in Terminator 2. The drummer is now in Bad Religion. The band was a project of Steve Vai's creation. Phil Lynott would be proud.


----------



## numberonejrio

Skies of the Millenium Night by sikth just finished Now Brace legs by Born of Osiris is playing \m/

Making a tech playlist on itunes was one of the best decisions ive made in a while.


----------



## Dvaienat

Bloodwrath. Awesome, brutal death/thrash band from Newcastle, UK.

Also, I may add, they have some of the best and most brutal vocals I've ever heard.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## technomancer

Kiko Loureiro - Universo Inverso
Shawn Lane - The Tri-Tone Fascination
Queensryche - Queensryche


----------



## Guitarman700

This song really hits close to home for me.


----------



## technomancer

Queensryche - The Warning


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## espman




----------



## technomancer

Queensryche - Rage for Order



Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime


----------



## ry_z

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cyril v

someone else here is definitely going to dig this if they haven't already heard it...


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Necris




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## espman




----------



## Captain Shoggoth

cwhitey2 said:


> Between the Buried and Me - Alaska (whole album)
> 
> One of the best albums ever IMO



Fuck yeah, I was just listening to All Bodies.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Antimatter

The Red Chord- Dreaming In Dog Years


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## Woke Up Dead

WTF?! Vote with A bullet has a video? I was listening to this, but now to find such a shitty anticlimatic video is disappointing. 



Didn't know there was a video for this either. 



Last 2 songs same album. If you like either one then you should check out all of COC's output.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Variant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cwhitey2

Gojira - All the Tears


----------



## Ripper1134

Paths of Possesion- Darklands


----------



## USMarine75

Wow...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Gibsonist666

Between the Buried and Me - Augment of Rebirth


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

TM Network - Beyond The Time


----------



## ry_z




----------



## habicore_5150

Shadow of the Colossus - Shrine of Worship


----------



## Static

nevermore - inside four walls


----------



## Randy




----------



## FadexToxBlack81




----------



## ry_z

aristocratz shymphonii


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I still want that Strat so bad.


----------



## Blake1970

Can't think of a better way to start the work day!


----------



## espman

N O V A - Ley-Lines


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Crometeef

oh my lady fantasyyyy


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Curt

[Youtubevid]fRGtY_gvvYE[/Youtubevid]


----------



## blister7321

hey monday arizona 









dont judge me monkey


----------



## Static

Mutyumu -inori


----------



## Randy

Awesome POD guitar tonezz --


----------



## espman




----------



## Diggy

Very nice. I like this sound for them better than the current


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Then this:


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Isolation


----------



## Variant




----------



## Rapture

Tony MacAlpine - Edge of Insanity
M.A.R.S - Project: Driver


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Static

Gordian Knot - Reflections


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy

ShawnFjellstad's band.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug

ry...............................


----------



## Static

Mr Big - Daddy brother lover little boy


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink Of An Eye


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Tree




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Nice one!


----------



## Static

Meshuggah - rational gaze


----------



## MatthewK

Been digging Labyrinth's Return to Heaven Denied Pt. 2 lately.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My favourite song at the moment 

Also, notice how 'Wintersun' was released the same year Necrophagist's 'Epitaph' was, and neither band have released anything since


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Curt

[Youtubevid]RFxN6b48ZCA[/Youtubevid]


----------



## espman

Protest the Hero - Moonlight


----------



## Guitarman700

This song just tears me to pieces...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong

John Lennon - John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band
Return To Forever - Where Have I Known You Before
Hammerfall - Threshold
Deftones - B-Sides and Rarities
The Quiet Room - Reconceive
John Lennon - Mind Games
Anubis Gate - Andromeda Unchained
Annihilator - Alice in Hell
Rush - Rush
Anberlin - Never Take Friendship Personal
Kamelot - Poetry For The Poisoned


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, Billy Ocean rules.


----------



## indrangelion

SYU MADNESS!


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## AndrewBrooklyn

I'm listening to a run through of my band, Brooklyn's, demo
which you can download free here 
http://www.brooklynhc.com

but other than that, I'm listening to a lot of Periphery and a little bit more Psycroptic, it's a bit of a 'P' afternoon


----------



## Repner




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## redskyharbor




----------



## indrangelion

Fucking catchy-ass elevator tune!


----------



## Static

Alice nine - Q


----------



## TheGraySlayer

Born of Osiris - Two Worlds of Design (skip A Solution) Straight into Automatic Motion, Then XIV and Behold 
Lee, if you can here me, usurp Cam's position as God of Music!!!!
He has held the throne too long


----------



## Randy

DOGust Burns Red - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## iddqd




----------



## nojyeloot

Currently






In Queue


----------



## Static

Anata - Better Grieved Than Fooled


----------



## Dvaienat

A lovely mix of black metal and melodic death metal.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Tree




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## highlordmugfug

Bang bang bang bang, vamonos vamonos!


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## highlordmugfug

History lesson for you.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## indrangelion




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Warborn_ - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Randy




----------



## cwhitey2

Digital Veil


----------



## Azyiu

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Tree

Randy said:


>




...

...


----------



## MikeH

All day, erryday.


----------



## Azyiu

Charlie Hunter & Pound For Pound - Dope-a-Licious


----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## Static

Psycroptic - Battling the Misery of Organon


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## indrangelion




----------



## Azyiu

B'z - ZERO


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## sgutierrez5678




----------



## Static

Aeon - Soulburner


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

nirvana - smells like teen spirit


----------



## Static

torsofuck - raped by elephants


----------



## josh pelican

Last Days of Humanity. Yes.
Torsofuck. Yes.


----------



## Static

short bus pile up - repulsive display of human upholstery 
*
*


----------



## Lukifer




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## josh pelican




----------



## cheechoo8

rush - hemispheres

fear factory - soul of a new machine

dark angel - time does not heal

Exodus - impact is immiment


----------



## Static




----------



## Cyntex

Cacophony - Concerto


----------



## metalheadblues

Cyntex said:


> Cacophony - Concerto



That is an awesome song..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV9o3FTpAf0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - A tout le monde


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## ry_z

Amazing.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Cyntex said:


> Cacophony - Concerto


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Eric Johnson - Manhattan.

I'm still metal though, faggetzzzz.


----------



## Lukifer

Dude Eric Johnson is the tits. He can out play most metal guitarists Ive heard!!

Im discovering Zimmers Hole, from which I found in this very thread!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Sanctity In Blasphemous Ruin_ - Vital Remains


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Napalm Death-utopia banished


----------



## guitareben




----------



## Static




----------



## Thrashmanzac

street spirit (fade out) by radiohead


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## Diggy

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hgpSepkHwbY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Diggy

Captain Beefheart-Pachuco Cadaver

YouTube - Captain Beefheart-Pachuco Cadaver


----------



## Static

Gackt - shima uta


----------



## ittoa666

Lukifer said:


> Dude Eric Johnson is the tits. He can out play most metal guitarists Ive heard!!
> 
> Im discovering Zimmers Hole, from which I found in this very thread!



Glad I posted that song then.  I've just started listening to them recently.

Also, 



Awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Arterial

Cynic


----------



## s_k_mullins

Foo Fighters- Wasting Light
Times of Grace- The Hymn of a Broken Man


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Curt

Guitarman700 said:


>




  

I was actually just listening to Rusty Knives and this came up next.

I love this band as well as anything else Travis Stever has a hand in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## brutalwizard

i am listening to the show Frasier


----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## sahaal

Origin - Explosion of Fury
shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Sebastian

Damageplan - Blink Of An Eye


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_The Burning Pits of The Duat_ - Nile


----------



## Randy

Play air drums to this. See how close you are.


----------



## Static

Devin townsend - the whole Ki album


----------



## fps

Strapping Young Lad- Alien


----------



## TheFerryMan

the heaviest artist on the planet

tpain - freeze 

gotta diversify


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Psychobuddy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Static

Nile - Lashed to the slave stick


----------



## ry_z




----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Guitarman700

highlordmugfug said:


>


----------



## sahaal

Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## SundayForever

I was so suprised by her musical tastes. She's a sweet, mild-mannered 20 something, and her favorite bands were Marilyn Manson and Cannibal Corpse. One redeeming quality, she did get me into NIN's first disc, so I have to give her that. She doesn't seem to mind when I put Anthrax or Megadeth on, but man she kills me if I put any progressive metal or euro stuff in. She hates the high-pitched singers that sing on key


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## ry_z

Multiple times.


----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## espman

Protest the Hero - Palms Read


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

ABC binge galore.


----------



## TheGraySlayer

Emmure- When everything goes wrong, take the easy way out


----------



## avenger




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Static

paul gilbert - Norwegian cowbell


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Cyntex

VSOP - Jouw Stijl


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Randy




----------



## Static

Veil of Maya - Codex


----------



## Cyntex

The Plot To Blow Up The Eiffel Tower - Drake The Fake


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HaMMerHeD

It inspires me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Saviour To None...Failure To All_ - Vital Remains


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Arguably my favorite Devin Townsend vocal perfomance but the whole album is good. Devy has 2 tracks, Chuck Billy has 1.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Alter Bridge- Live in Amsterdam


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TheGraySlayer




----------



## Randy




----------



## HaMMerHeD

I love the song, but jesus that video is over 9000% cheesy melodrama.

Also, I miss Vortex' presence in the band.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Mayhem- Impious Devious Leper Lord


----------



## Static

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## cyril v




----------



## Hyliannightmare

spamming within the ruins lately


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Gimme Three Steps_ - Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

The Alfee - For The Brand New Dream


----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## kung_fu

Radiohead - King of Limbs


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## cow 7 sig

cannibal corps,bloodthirst


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Arterial

Wes Montgomery


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Captor of Sin_ - Slayer


----------



## s_k_mullins

Foo Fighters- Live on Letterman (nice black and white Beatles vibe )


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Bombay Vindaloo


----------



## Blake1970

Animals As Leaders NAMM Jam 2011 Bay Area Backstage


----------



## Static

Balflare - Pray For Rosalia


----------



## thedonal

IQ - Dark Matter.

Some old Floyd stuff (More, Meddle, Obscured by Clouds)


----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## Dvaienat

More black metal. Sargeist, a band which really brings back the dark and mystical yet uplifting sound of early Gorgoroth. 

I'm listening to this too:


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## DanHetfieldSH

Periphery, Scale the Summit, and of course, David Maxim Micic's new EP!


----------



## LODO1234

I'm listening to my band Upon Collision! Upon Collision | Facebook !!!! Listen to our new song here!


----------



## Murmel




----------



## Tree




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - C11 H17 N2 O2 S Na


----------



## fps

Gateways To Annihilation. Then maybe some Bowie.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Life of Agony - The River Runs Red


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Sebastian said:


> Anthrax - C11 H17 N2 O2 S Na


 

I still remember the day my buddy told me that every song on this album was about hypocrites. Changed the way I listen to it. Still freaking awesome though.


----------



## Lukifer

BTBAM - Desert of Song


----------



## Sebastian

Woke Up Dead said:


> I still remember the day my buddy told me that every song on this album was about hypocrites. Changed the way I listen to it. Still freaking awesome though.



Hmm... I don't think so... Although i bet everyone sees the meanings of songs in their own way...

Arizona Dream - Death


----------



## Disfiguring Reality

Check out my band if you're looking for something new to listen to 
<3

Disfiguring Reality | Facebook


----------



## Threex4

Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## blister7321

where you are by within arms reach 
a local band ive played with a couple times


----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Magnum Opus _- Kansas


----------



## Sebastian

Arizona Dream soundtrack


----------



## MistaSnowman

Sting - Why Should I Cry For You

(It's Sunday night and I needed to wind down)


----------



## Stealth7

Dying Fetus' Destroy The Opposition album!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Threex4

Jeff Buckley - Grace


----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## s_k_mullins

Unearth- Eyes of Black


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Infamous Impact

Oh the timing.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Sebastian said:


> Hmm... I don't think so... Although i bet everyone sees the meanings of songs in their own way...
> 
> Arizona Dream - Death


 
I didn't think so either but I could hear a certain paranoia in some of the lyrics. It was an interesting observation for a 13 year old at the time. lol.


----------



## Variant

I don't really hear the "whomp" sound in the dubstep here... I keep hearing more of a "fap":


----------



## SenorDingDong

Reverend - World Won't Miss You
Kings X - XV
Tin Machine - Tin Machine II
Riverside - Out of Myself
The Mothers of Invention - Burnt Weenie Sandwich 
Alice in Chains - Dirt
Eldritch - Seeds of Rage
Coroner - Mental Vortex
Annihilator - Never, Never Land
Death - Leprosy
Dark Angel - Time Does Not Heal
Forbidden - Twisted Into Form
Paramore - Brand New Eyes
Anberlin - Dark Is The Way, Light Is The Place


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## espman




----------



## Infamous Impact




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Repner




----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## ry_z

This will never get old.


----------



## darthgarciaman

Periphery-Insomnia
Protest the Hero
Slipknot


----------



## xRiCoRex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## amarshism

Significant other!

On repeat!

For the last 12 years!


----------



## Cyntex

Textures - Awake


----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead

a year already


----------



## s_k_mullins

Random videos on Youtube...


----------



## s_k_mullins

Edit: Double post


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Fear Campaign


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Spacetortoise

Disperse - Spirit of Age


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug

Fucking marvelous.


Working on a sludge version of this song with a friend of mine for our 2-man doomsludge project.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Perpetual Motion


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## sell2792

Wu Tang Clan- BioChemical Equation


----------



## Gitte

More Than A Tousand - Make friends and enemies


----------



## Tor7

Illusion Suite - Scarlet Skies


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## MistaSnowman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APUZj-nV2lE


----------



## Infamous Impact




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## the britt shredder

recently I've been listening to Periphery, Whitechapel, All Shall Perish, Divine Heresy, In Flames, Children of Bodom, As Blood Runs Black, and one of my favorite bands, Trivium


----------



## CD1221

Currently I have Dora Rescues the Snow Princess playing on my tv.....


does that count?


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Lukifer

Sebastian said:


> Anthrax - Safe Home



I love the vocals on this song!! 


The Human Abstract - Digital Veil


----------



## iddqd

Epic, have not heared that for years now. Can anyone recommend me something similar?


----------



## 1000 Eyes




----------



## pollyblank

this is my first mixing of my own music... trying to figure out ableton, been recording for about 3 months or so? 

got djent? (MIXED) by drewpollyblank on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Static

gorod - disavow your god


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Rush - Spindrift


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Failureinvanity

Failure In Vanity | Facebook .. check us out!!!


----------



## Tor7

Lynyrd Skynyrd - All I Can Do Is Write About It


----------



## Repner




----------



## PyramidSmasher

It Must Really Suck To Be Four Year Strong Right Now - Four Year Strong


----------



## goat violator

"Clusterphuck" by Guy Mann Dude


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cabinet

Snares, man!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ROAR

The King of Limbs


----------



## Repner




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Demo of a new song for a new project. 

Fun times. Everyone loves Hellraiser quotes. No vocals yet. 

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## Curt

[Youtubevid]pf2tHNrnvR0[/Youtubevid]


----------



## Static

The Faceless - All Dark Graves


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## 7StringedBeast

Lots of _djent_ and prog-hardcore...too many bands to list, I listen to music all day long and don't like the repeat button.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

Radiohead


----------



## decypher

Die Krupps - Alive


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## habicore_5150

^ that

+


----------



## highlordmugfug

Listen to mp3 Ona ne vyshla zamuzh..., Chizh & Co, album Chizh


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## goat violator

ESKHATON - "Nihilgoety"
Dark and twisted Death Metal from Melbourne Australia.
ESKHATON (Aus) - exoverse assassin by anastasis666 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Hyliannightmare

anyone listen to sabrepulse?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## habicore_5150

calming stuff


----------



## Blake1970

Man I can't believe I just discovered this band. I have been missing out!


----------



## Dvaienat

True Depressive Suicidal Black Metal, true despair and sadness.


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Aftermath


----------



## Curt

[Youtubevid]zx6uiPDAdUY[/Youtubevid]


----------



## Static

Napalm Death - Sink Fast Let Go


----------



## Deviliumrei

Mors Subita - The Sermon


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Yey Betch.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy

Yes, I know there's an official video for this song and yes I know the lyrics have nothing to do with this video but for some reason I prefer this version and I like the way it goes with this clip:


----------



## Dvaienat

I love the Neo-Classical elements in the guitar work on this album. The ultimate Melodeath album IMO.. I've never heard another that comes close.


----------



## ry_z

ï½¢CAPSULEï½£ ã«ãã»ã«ãSTRIKERã by HeyHiHello on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Randy




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Antimatter

Car Bomb- Gum Under The Table
This band, man. They are just insane.


----------



## timcrow420

Kottonmouth Kings- Checkmate


----------



## Sebastian

Sting - Englishman In New York


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant




----------



## Antimatter

Hacride- Strength


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Cyntex

Aether - Makeshift Sanctuary by Aether on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

founnd this song in this clip, pretty cool edit:
Razor Swag on Vimeo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## vampiregenocide

Tool - Ticks & Leeches


----------



## ry_z

One of my favorite albums from this year so far.


----------



## Antimatter

Chelsea Grin- My Damnation
The highs on this track are giving me laryngitis.


----------



## Sebastian

Woke Up Dead said:


>


----------



## BrainArt

Old Heroes Young Villains - Rabbit Junk


----------



## SenorDingDong

Kreator - Extreme Aggression
Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane
Dream Theater - Awake
Dali's Dilema - Manifesto for Futurism
Fates Warning - Awaken the Gaurdian
Heir Apparent - Graceful Inheritance
Thought Industry - Songs for Insects
Elbow - Seldom Seen Kid
Faith No More - The Real Thing
Interpol - Antics


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Murmel

Mucc - Sora to Ito


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## goat violator

*Cianide - *The Dying Truth


----------



## The Grief Hole

Doing a lot of Mercyful Fate recently. Other than that Morbid Angel's Heretic and Death's The Sound Of Perseverance.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Massively underated band.


----------



## Cyntex

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls

"In the eye of the tornado... Blow me away!"


----------



## ry_z

That's how I roll.


----------



## cyril v




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Variant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## SenorDingDong

MagicPie - The Suffering Joy


----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z

This album was released on my 10th birthday.


----------



## habicore_5150

im now listening to my late 17th birthday present


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## highlordmugfug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=005khBgTkas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82N3iOVoR54&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6hL6fkJ1_k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl0Bp1qyzMg


----------



## Arterial

Necrophagist - Seven.

Junjunjun tuh!


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## highlordmugfug

I wasn't expecting to dig this so much.


EDIT: 


EDIT2: It has been brought to my attention that this is post #17777 in this thread.
 You will bow to me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant

Here's to the losers!


----------



## decypher

Unreal guitar tones, the chords just sound massive...


----------



## indrangelion




----------



## Randy




----------



## indrangelion

I fucking love Jamiroquai!


----------



## Sebastian

Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You


----------



## ry_z

4:00. yessss


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant




----------



## jeremygxxx

Animals as leaders, Meshuggah, Arsonists Get All The Girls, and Beneath 
The Massacre have been on lately.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

right now some of in flames' jester race, earlier fredrik thordendal's special defects.


----------



## Dvaienat

I'm addicted to DSBM at the moment


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Bring Back That Leroy Brown


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Woke Up Dead

This guy makes me want to be better at guitar. More so in terms of skill, knowledge and creativity than crazy technical proess. One of my favorite guitars solos in a long time.


----------



## Murmel




----------



## ry_z

Catching up on Zorn's recent output.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton

Cafo by animals as leaders. I got this cd when it released and I just love it. Even though the drums are programmed on the album, its fun as hell to play them for real. Since I just got my 7 ill be working on my sweeps and this song for sure. haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc

How do you embed the youtube vids on this forum? Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## MatthewK

Mostly these albums are in heavy rotation for me right now.
In Flames - Jester Race
Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos
Hypocrisy - Virus


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Queen - All God's People


----------



## Woke Up Dead

GSingleton said:


> Cafo by animals as leaders. I got this cd when it released and I just love it. Even though the drums are programmed on the album, its fun as hell to play them for real. Since I just got my 7 ill be working on my sweeps and this song for sure. haha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc
> 
> How do you embed the youtube vids on this forum? Sorry for the noob question.


 



I've seen this question before and seen people get more and more confused by the answer. I'm not sure how yours didn't work but all I do is literally click on the URL / web address (once), the whole thing will be highlighted in blue, copy it, come here, paste it. If you preview your post it should show you the pic of the vid. Good choice by the way. 

PS - Check out the solos on this little bastard. Awesome.


----------



## SirMyghin




----------



## Antimatter

Tyler The Creator- Yonkers


----------



## Cyntex

Alcatrazz - Too Young Too Die, Too Drunk Too Live


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## Dvaienat

This band creates such cold and depressing atmospheres, yet so full of feeling.


----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## GSingleton

Randy said:


>




Love that song. 

Listening to some music you all probably wont like. haha


----------



## AlphaSenate

GSingleton said:


> Listening to some music you all probably wont like. haha




Yep me too... been transcribing this for what feels like days.


http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZzNrdged90


Still I think a nice bit o' Deftones should get me back to the real world.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## ry_z

Why avoid cheesiness when you can pick it up and sprint with it as quickly as possible?


----------



## Arterial

Veil of Maya - Namaste


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Immolation - Power And Shame


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ridner

Origin - "Saliga"


----------



## scherzo1928

fuck yeah


----------



## fwd0120

the FIABD album


----------



## nostealbucket

Meshuggah.


----------



## primerib

Evile - Infected Nations


----------



## espman




----------



## ry_z

This album never gets old.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Variant

It's not what you think... its experimental/freeform jazz... no, really, it is.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That voice never gets old.


----------



## Korg

Really feel like listening to some death


----------



## Randy




----------



## penguin_316

Shameless plug....my old band reincarnated....Helispehere.
If you dig Textures, Soilwork, or Sevendust you'll dig it.

HELISPHERE | Austin, TX | Metal / Progressive / Lyrical | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation

Also, listening to Animals as Leaders religiously and Gru's album "Cosmogenesis"(google it if you haven't heard it...)


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## thechef779

this band has such potential, but i can really only dig icarus lives (song) and frak the gods,, the rest of the songs arent doing it for me


----------



## Woke Up Dead

The song that did for Mr. Brooks (Kevin Costner's best movie) what Mad World by Gary Jules did for Donnie Darko.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MatthewK

Latest Bodom album, it's not _that_ bad.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Started my day off with some Kiuas; the guitarist might use a Dean Razorback but damn can he play


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## ROAR

Ellie Goulding on NPR  

Ellie Goulding: England's Royal Upstart : NPR


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Dethklok


----------



## andres




----------



## habicore_5150

Beyond Creation - The Aura

love the bass intro here
and why do i get the feeling that the vocalist/guitarist almost reminds me of Mikael Akerfeldt from Opeth?


----------



## Wookieslayer

Immolation - *Majesty & Decay*
Origin - *Entity*
Hate Eternal - *Phoenix Amongst the Ashes*
Cryptopsy - *None So Vile*
Cannibal Corpse - *Gallery of Suicide* , *The Bleeding*


----------



## cwhitey2

Conducting From The Grave - Revenants


----------



## CrushingAnvil

and


----------



## Blake1970

C-c-c-c-c-cocaine


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## s_k_mullins

Been listening to this band a lot lately...


----------



## ry_z




----------



## mark520

well im listenin to Put Your Hands Up For Detroit - Fedde Le Grande
because it has a big deep heavy bassline that makes me want to dance like a what......


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Cannibal Corpse - From Skin To Liquid


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Riggy

Enigmas & Riddles - Tim Reid, my friends solo album.

Some nice instrumental rock, kind of got a Satch vibe to it.


----------



## MatthewK

Pain - You only Live Twice
In Flames - Sounds of A Playground Fading


----------



## Static

The Black Dahlia Murder - Everything Went Black


----------



## CrownofWorms

all are albums 
Abysmal Torment- Omnicide 
Morbid Angel- Heretic 
Hate Eternal- Conquering the Throne 
Immolation- Harnessing Ruin
Lord Belial- Retribution


----------



## failshredder

ANATA, motherfuckers. My new favorite band.


----------



## MUTANTOID




----------



## TheHandOfStone

Right now I'm blasting Amorphis' new release ("The Beginning of Times") for my parents...and they actually kind of like it so far.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Michael T

Current Albums in Rotation

In Flames - Sounds of a Playground Fading 
Devin Townsend - Deconstruction 
Keith Merrow - The Arrival & Awaken the Stoneking
Amorphis - The Beginning of Times 
Alestorm - Back through Time 
Amon Amarth - Surtur Rising 
Born of Osiris - The Discovery 
Paul Wardingham - Assimilate Regenerate 
Deely - Unframed

I believe that's all that's been disturbing the masses at work.


----------



## ry_z

M-B's covers are the best.


----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Haha just found this band and their video while looking for Hate Eternal's new album. Not great but you can't go wrong with lasers and half naked chicks. lol

Oh mercy.


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## HaMMerHeD

One of my favorite DT tunes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## CrushingAnvil

_Von Unaussprechlichen Kulten_ - Nile.

Yes, I did free-type that


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## avenger




----------



## FretWizard88

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant

Monsters of hip hop, this trio is... also, *whitest* concert I've been to in a while!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Woke Up Dead

The guy's voice kinda bothered me at first but the lyrics made up for it. I've grown to love this album.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

First time listener to this band and they are blowing me away!


----------



## Blake1970

Holly crap!


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Blake1970 said:


> First time listener to this band and they are blowing me away!





Wha??!! 






Make sure you get the album versions. The production is hard enough on the ears without the garbage youtube conversion.


----------



## Stealthtastic

anything metallica
anything megadeth
anything trivium
kind of like the adtr style not a huge screamo ish fan some children of bodom stuff like that some times


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## indrangelion




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Why Can't This Be Love


----------



## Antimatter

Tyler The Creator- Bastard


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## cyril v




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz039wIjE1Q&feature=player_embedded


----------



## espman




----------



## texturedhead

\m/


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Variant




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Cyntex

Hank III - Moonshiner's Life


----------



## Louis Cypher

Skinny Puppy - Remix Dystemper Album


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Cyntex

Veil of Maya - Mark The Lines


----------



## Tree




----------



## ry_z




----------



## stevemcqueen

nojyeloot said:


>



YES! I haven't heard these guys in forever. The bass on that album was genius. I am going to listen to them now.


----------



## stevemcqueen




----------



## Sephiroth952

I actually tear up when i hear this song. Just from the shear awesomeness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTR58hF1CRA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Inside Out


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## cwhitey2

Chelsea Grin - My Damnation single


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden


----------



## CrownofWorms

Hour of Penance- Paradogma album


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## Asrial

Hatesphere - To the nines - Aurora
<3


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast
Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Antimatter

Rammstein- Ohne Dich


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Randy




----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## goat violator

*Grave Upheaval - *The Black Womb of Megiddo


----------



## Static

Firewind - the fire and the fury


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Static

kaela kimura-magic music


----------



## Cyntex

Bjork - Hidden Place


----------



## The Somberlain

Opeth: Blackwater Park


----------



## Woke Up Dead

This song describes how i feel sometimes. lol


----------



## Tree




----------



## Static

Fleshgod Apocalypse - In honor of reason


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Candlemass - Solitude


----------



## ddtonfire

Joe Satriani - Clouds Race Across the Sky


----------



## cwhitey2

As Blood Runs Black - Instinct album


this album is actually blowing my mind right now


----------



## fps

Well in 7 hours I'll be picking up and listening to the new Devin Townsend albums. He's usually hit or miss for me, excited about these but a little nervous too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## smithy000

Queen's Songs.


----------



## Antimatter

The Red Chord- Pray For Eyes

This band needs taaaaabs


----------



## blister7321

Say Anything 
Colorblind


----------



## flint757

Right now I've been listening to people on: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...nds-website-myspace-facebook-youtube-etc.html

the threads from sevenstring man and it all sounds amazing. It honestly surprises me that some of these people aren't huge yet, but alas our society supports the shittier side, what can you do.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





Gustav Holst


----------



## fps

New Black Dahlia Murder. Never had one of their albums before, it's very good, very musical heavy music.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Some chill out stuff for work.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## MetalBuddah

Opeth Radio on my Pandora, but the song right now is: April Ethereal by Opeth


----------



## Rock4ever

The new symphony x album Iconoclast. Love the album as a whole. Electric Messiah and When all is lost kick ass the most, and the 1st three tracks are pretty good too. Maybe one or two songs I dont like.


----------



## GSingleton

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




I got a chance to perform this with the orchestra. Awesome composition.

as for me...BOO?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## The Grief Hole

Listening to/ seen live recently Sir Richard Bishop. He is too good at guitar.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Epic


----------



## ry_z




----------



## ovid9

I've been rocking The Damned Things "Ironiclast" like mad the last few days.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ




----------



## GSingleton

RainyMood.com: Rain makes everything better.


----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## espman




----------



## MUTANTOID

This is gonna take away all my heavy metal street cred, but I can't stop dancing long enough to care.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## GSingleton

cannot wait to see this guy in july with animals as leaders.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Woke Up Dead

GSingleton said:


> cannot wait to see this guy in july with animals as leaders.




haha. I already posted this but have thought of reposting it because it's just that awesome. the preorder for the cd comes with some pretty sick shirt options. And yes can't wait to see this shit live.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug

This Apocalypse by Shiny Around the Edges
Tindeck MP3 Hosting: Shiny Around the Edges - This Apocalypse


----------



## highlordmugfug

EDIT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77kOyA-50y8
And now this


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Also opening for Animals as Leaders. I would call it acceptible electernative.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## s_k_mullins

Been jamming on a Volbeat mix for the past 2 weeks!


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## ry_z

It continues


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## smithy000

Good evening. Beatles.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Remember kids... speed kills. I guess Venom could too. Hard to believe these guys just get better with time. They are the only band to be both criminally overrated at the same time as being underrated.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath To The Inert One In The Presence of The Crescent Shaped Horns - Nile.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## the britt shredder

Recently been listening to some Between the Buried and Me, The Black Dahlia Murder, August Burns Red, Children of Bodom, Winds of Plague, Nevermore, As Blood Runs Black, and of course, for all you trivium fans, IIIIINNNN WAAAAAAVES.


----------



## Azyiu

Pat Metheny Group - Red Sky


----------



## nojyeloot

3rd day in a row


----------



## Azyiu

Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Want To Change The World


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

CrushingAnvil said:


> Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath To The Inert One In The Presence of The Crescent Shaped Horns - Nile.


 

I like how I didn't have to read a single word of the title to know that was going to be a Nile song.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Blake1970

Cool


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## unclejemima218

new Amon Amarth, new Black Dahlia Murder, and new Born of Osiris! (now downtuned, awwww yeah)


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong

Oh and this


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7

Would you fuck me? I'd fuck me... I'd fuck me hard.


----------



## CD1221




----------



## Randy




----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Hour of Penance - Malevolence of the righteous


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Lamb of God - Break You


----------



## Guitarman700

Can't wait to see these guys in support of AAL.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I never really formed a concrete opinion about the album this is from but this video is funking grrrrrreat.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





like x 1000

Finally. This makes up for all that Japanese music you keep tricking me into listening too. lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Woke Up Dead said:


> Finally. This makes up for all that Japanese music you keep tricking me into listening too. lol



You know, you don't have to like _everything_ I listen to.  

Speaking of listening...


----------



## Azyiu

Liquid Tension Experiment - Another Dimension


----------



## Stealth7

The two new Abominable Putridity songs... This album will be SICK when it gets released!


----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Sleep Walk


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex

Racer X - Godzilla


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Powershifter


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You know, you don't have to like _everything_ I listen to.
> 
> 
> Naw. It's good. I like some of it. I was gonna complain that I can't understand what they're saying but then I thought about it and I can't even undestand half the bands I listen too in English.


----------



## Sephiroth952

I literally can't stop listening to Iconoclast.


----------



## Stealth7

Vital Remains Dechristianize such a killer album!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Woke Up Dead said:


> Naw. It's good. I like some of it. I was gonna complain that I can't understand what they're saying but then I thought about it and I can't even undestand half the bands I listen too in English.



 All good. It's cool you actually like that last band there, those guys are good friends of mine, and yes their music rules.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Variant

*Just assume this one for a while...*


----------



## Cyntex

Blood for Blood - White Trash Anthem


----------



## choppinwood

Currently jammin to this new band i saw last night, Amateur Theory. Very chaotic yet structured. Check these dudes out.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Then this...


----------



## Repner




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I want that white Ibanez FR bad.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Play The Game


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Everything you want in a song. Tim Burton era Batman sounding intro, cheesy orchestral parts, new Devin Townsend like song writing, older Physicist/SYL type singing. It's an orgy of pretentious glory. 



Then I found this which I can't believe I'd never heard of.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## BlackMesa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZIukEIKsAQBetween the Buried and Me-White Walls.

First time listening to these guys. All I got to say is..how the FUCK have I totally missed this band? These guys kickass. Gonna have to go buy some of their music in the morning.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Lamb of God- Walk With Me In Hell


----------



## Woke Up Dead

BlackMesa said:


> Between the Buried and Me-White Walls.
> 
> First time listening to these guys. All I got to say is..how the FUCK have I totally missed this band? These guys kickass. Gonna have to go buy some of their music in the morning.


 

Wow. Dude. Today must have been a good day for you. Wow. White Walls is definitely one of my favorite songs. In my opinion there is no band quite like Between The Buried and Me. Enjoy.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Repner

BlackMesa said:


> Between the Buried and Me-White Walls.
> 
> First time listening to these guys. All I got to say is..how the FUCK have I totally missed this band? These guys kickass. Gonna have to go buy some of their music in the morning.


Colors and The Great Misdirect are absolute must-owns


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Of Mice & Men - The Flood
Memphis May Fire - The Hollow
Make Me Famous
NeverShoutNever
Blind Witness - Nightmare on Providence St [Awesome Canadian band that even if you don't like metalcore, you MUST check out!]
The Plot in You - First Born
Scarlett O'Hara - Lost in Existence
Legend - Pale Horse
Attack Attack - AC-130 [song]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dvaienat

Baptism, a great black metal band, and very underrated.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Nice. I don't even think I've ever met someone who owns or listens to this awesome album. "The Last one" with Devin Townsend on that album is one of my favorite vocal performances from his early years. 

Also



Yeah that's right. Kiss.


----------



## Cyntex

Lamb of God - Remorse Is For The Dead


----------



## ry_z

this album.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Stone Sour- Omega


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Haiden

I am listening "Rabiosa by Shakira" right now..!!


----------



## Stealth7

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




I'm listening to this ATM!  James Murphy is an awesome guitarist!


----------



## Wakizashi

Demonaz: March of the Norse
Easy listenable well made rock/black metal. One of the best releases for this year.


----------



## Korg

Because yesterday was the first day Behemoth rehearsed in 2011, FUCK YES!


----------



## goat violator

_Satan&#8217;s Host &#8211; &#8220;Revival&#8221;_


----------



## sahaal

Exhumed - All Guts, No Glory


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## smithy000

x-japan. beatles.


----------



## ittoa666

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




I was just playing that.


----------



## Static

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

EDIT: Then this...


----------



## Blake1970

The bassist is so sick in this video.


----------



## GSingleton

how about this bassist


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Panacea224

Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - On The Backs Of Angels


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I miss these guys.


----------



## scherzo1928

You can't groove much harder than that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7

EPIC video!  Gotta love Dev!


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## ry_z




----------



## BreakingTheFourthWall

Guthrie Govan - Erotic cakes


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## GSingleton

Love this band and song. Seeing them on July 24th along with evan brewer


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sebastian

Public Enemy - Harder Than You Think


----------



## Static

Into Eternity - Nothing


----------



## s_k_mullins

Soundgarden - Superunknown


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Repner




----------



## Arterial

Cynic - Wheels Within Wheels...

and I can't explain...why love..has to stamp the ground...is it so that our...broken hearts...won't ever make another sound?..


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Then:


----------



## Static

Death - Spirit Crusher


----------



## mot666

despised icon, born of osiris, parkway drive...


----------



## slayercannibalsuffohead

New Hate Eternal - Phoenix amongst the ashes
Old Hate Eternal - Conquering the throne
Suffocation - Suffocation

Fuck I love Death Metal!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150

groovy stuff


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Murdstone




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## wayward

really starting to get into djent

checking out Periphery (for bulb's sake), some SiKth, alot of Textures, Animals as Leaders and of course Meshuggah


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Variant




----------



## Azyiu

Queen - '39


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## GSingleton

its a chill day


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Mudvayne - Happy


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## CrushingAnvil

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH!



Vomit The Soul - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## GSingleton

tryin to decide if I like it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton

I just tuned my ibanez 6 string back up to standard - _ -


----------



## Stealth7

So much WIN!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ittoa666

Used to hate this song, now I love it.


----------



## Ardez

Matt Schofield Trio - Shipwrecked


----------



## ArtDecade

Well... this is 666 post. So I'm gonna listen to Maiden while celebrating! Ha.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

My favorite version 

John Bush Rules


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Dvaienat

The lead guitar in this is a little out of tune, but it adds to the evil atmosphere.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Gamma362




----------



## habicore_5150

BtBaM - Ad a Dglgmut


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z

forever.


----------



## dantel666

My girlfriend actually told me about this guy. I think he is great.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Long live el thrasho


----------



## Static

Nevermore - Deconstruction


----------



## deathcoreftw

Right now, The Agonist
In car: Protest The Hero


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Static

Alice 9 - Q


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Static

Nevermore - the politics of ecstasy

god i love this song.


----------



## espman

Wretched - The Talisman


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Static

Gorod - The Path


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Static

Cloudkicker - Dysphoria


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## MikeH




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## thedonal

Just finished Dream Theater's Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence

Now on Tangerine Dream's Rubycon, for a slight shift of tone!


----------



## habicore_5150

American Head Charge - Just so You Know


----------



## Woke Up Dead

wait for it.... wait for it...


----------



## Black_Sheep

Opeth - Hope Leaves


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Static

Coprofago - Blind downfall


----------



## the britt shredder

Between The Buried and Me, Dream Theater, Amon Amarth, 36 Crazy-fists, and of course Trivium


----------



## Variant




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## CrownofWorms

I don't know. I just can't stop listening to this. Its like Fear Factory mixed with in flames and Japanese female clean vocals. It pleases my inner Otaku(kinda) with the album art


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ Nice Choice. 

As for me...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Pete Thorn - Guitar Nerd


----------



## Psychobuddy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

BoO - The Discovery


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## steve3

My favorite song which I am listening these days is Stereo Love by Edward Maya....


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Rush - Caress of Steel
Pagan's Mind - Infinity Divine


----------



## Static

Devin Townsend - Sumeria


----------



## Guitarman700

Love me some Black Country Communion.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Arterial

Veil of Maya


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Best ESP ever.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug

I prefer the second version, but I'm a Doughty fanboy.


----------



## SirMyghin

Iron and Wine tunes.


----------



## guitarister7321

Decapitated - Spheres of Madness


----------



## The ProfEscher

The Aliases preview What's Left of Us, which I discovered through this site. I'm already glad I joined haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant




----------



## ry_z




----------



## ry_z




----------



## The ProfEscher

Lower Definition's The Greatest of All Lost Arts. Incredible album.


----------



## Shrooms

Ventana - The Way the World Ends.

Great 7 string work, awesome band live.


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Lamb of God - Laid To Rest

I'm learning this song right now and honestly the muted open string downpicking notes are the hardest part of this song for me. But that's a good thing, since it's a stamina issue and just will take some time and practice. Hm when I write my own song I seldom downpick, certainly not at this speed and occurance :S


----------



## espman




----------



## Anonymous

Recently- 
The Contortionist
Animals as Leaders
Korn


----------



## Infamous Impact

I saw DT last night and felt bad that I didn't really know the songs, and they were amazing, so I'm going through the discography now.


----------



## MikeH

Conducting From The Grave - The Skies Are Blackened....Not By Clouds, But Insects


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Immaculate


----------



## Shemhamforasch

Yngwie Malmsteen - Angels of Love
Incredible album, I like this deviation from his usual style.


----------



## Stealth7

I love Behemoth!


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cchtx7

pyscroptic - ob(servant)


----------



## Cyntex

Champion - Miles To Go


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## MrRottenSeed

Dying fetus, Carcass, Psycroptic, Animals as leaders, Spawn of possession, Cynic, Decapitated, Death, Decrepit Birth, Neuraxis, Beyond Creation, George Benson, Opeth, Johnny A, Job for a cowboy, Nile, The faceless, Origin, Tool, The Haunted, Sikth, Suffocation, JS Bach, Necrophagist, Scale the summit, Arnocorps, Behemoth, Brain drill, Gorod, Hour of pennance, Kronos, Pink floyd, Odiuos mortem.... all albums on a mix ... And then some


----------



## Van

I still can't quite believe that the singer is not Dave Mustaine


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sollesnes




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug

coffee is a drug | Darling Freakhead


----------



## Static

Nevermore - The Politics of Ecstasy


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## kung_fu

Dave brubeck Quartet - Time Out


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## IconoclastUT

Anomalous -OHMnivalent


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I've known about these guys for a while but it's been quite a long time since I've found a newer band playing something extreme that caught my attention. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjKyzwqIT7s


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Variant




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Volsung

Requiem in White: Beneath the Leaves

One of goth's greatest.


----------



## Cyntex

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watchtower


----------



## Poho

Tron


----------



## technomancer

The Francesco Artusato Project - Chaos and the Primordial


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Cyntex

Variant said:


>



What artist and album is this?

Np: Demitri Martin - Some Jokes


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## isaacbean

Just ordered: 
2 Haunted Shores albums
Cory Chisel and The Wandering Sons
2 Chimp Spanner albums
Children of Nova
Textures
TesseracT


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## kung_fu

The Yellowjackets "Politics"


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

This band reminds me of Dream Theater meets All that Remains with pinches of what feels like Amorphis is some of the cleaner vocals.


----------



## Cyntex

Son of Aurelius - The Fist, The Serpent


----------



## technomancer

Evan Brewer - Alone
Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Scar Symmetry - The Unseen Empire


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Djent

Listening to a lot of Coheed and Cambria. Trying to get the whole Amory Wars storyline figured out.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## stevemcqueen




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex

Blood For Blood - Some Kind Of Hate


----------



## TheFerryMan

&#x202a;Kylesa "Only One "&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


Kylesa <3


----------



## Jay-James

Lamb of God, Trivium, Pantera, Alter Bridge, Children of Bodom, Sylosis, Hollywood Undead.... And many more


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Winds - What Is Beauty?


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Angel Vivaldi - An Angel's Poem On A Grave


----------



## technomancer

The Francesco Artusato Project - Chaos And The Primordial


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Today, I've gone: Fejd, The Dear Hunter, Sonata Arctica, Evergrey, Gary Hoey, The Gathering, Gogol Bordello.

Who knows where it will go from here....


----------



## Cyntex

Bjork - Hidden Place


----------



## TwitTheShred

Ayreon - Dream Sequencer




Arjen Lucassen is a genious.


----------



## MatthewK




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prefer it to the Black Widow version


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Black_Sheep

Blind Guardian - Wheel Of Time. 

An fucking epic song. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Seal - All For Love


----------



## Black_Sheep

Liquid Tension Experiment - Universal Mind


----------



## pink freud




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ArtDecade

Nice choice, Bloody Inferno!

Me, I'm listening to Todd Rundgren's Arena.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Black_Sheep

Art Rodriguez - Beyond the Stars 

It's pretty kick-ass if you ask me. I'd love to write something similiar, and maybe i will!


----------



## Dead Undead




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## misingonestring




----------



## JamesM

Um, new fucking Opeth...


----------



## Repner




----------



## Sollesnes




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Static

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## espman




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## tacotiklah

Opeth - The Moor

I need to listen to the album Still Life more.....

Ah, Arch Enemy - End of the line just came on.....


----------



## Murdstone




----------



## Dvaienat

This is exactly what melodic death metal should sound like. Death metal with melody.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14r7y6rM6zA


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy - Aimee


----------



## Edward7

I'm listening to "Sometimes" by Britney Spears.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

I'll Wait - Van Halen


----------



## Pchink

MacAlpine/Brunel/Chambers - Top Spin


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Sebastian

Godsmack - Bad Religion


----------



## espman




----------



## guitarister7321

Rush - Cygnus X1. For the second time in the past hour.


----------



## SenorDingDong

And coincidentally this band, which is made up of Breaking Benjamin's guitarist and bass player. Nu Metal


----------



## highlordmugfug

lol i dunno


----------



## guitarister7321




----------



## sahaal

Fleshgod Apocalypse - the Forsaking

best fucking song fucking ever fuck


----------



## highlordmugfug

Vehemence and Randy Newman


----------



## sahaal

Dying Fetus - History Repeats


----------



## ry_z

Waiting anxiously for my copy of his new album to arrive.


----------



## Stealth7

Long live DIO!


----------



## hwfg1

The Storm Picturesque - Semper Fi


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## sahaal

sahaal said:


> Fleshgod Apocalypse - the Forsaking
> 
> best fucking song fucking ever fuck


.


----------



## Black_Sheep




----------



## Sebastian

Divine Heresy- Impossible is Nothing


----------



## Woke Up Dead

highlordmugfug said:


> Vehemence and Randy Newman




Bouahaha. How do you do a half like.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Shrooms




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Static

Dream Theater - space dye vest


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Circles - The Compass


----------



## Sollesnes




----------



## Stealth7

New Fleshgod Apocalypse album.. AMAZING!


----------



## ry_z

I have no idea what this is, but it's awesome.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Variant

Hunab Ku, a wicked band my bass player introduced me to!


----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Ralyks

Vektor - Forests of Legend

Pretty much just going nuts on Spotify right now.


----------



## Timeshifter

Asteroid No. 4
Tears for Fears
Mastodon
Jack Johnson
Echo & the Bunnymen
Cynic
Weather Report
The Sword
Nile
Oceano
and many more! All great bands, in my opinion, and all have something(s) unique to bring to the metaphorical table of music!


----------



## ry_z




----------



## JouniK86




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Godsmack - Straight out of line


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## habicore_5150

downthesun - Medicated


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

White Zombie - Black Sunshine


----------



## s_k_mullins

Doug Aldrich.. the man is fucking awesome!


----------



## Guitarman700

Just....Just listen. Turn off the lights and listen.


----------



## Antimatter

The Acacia Strain- The Impaler
dat pick scrape


----------



## Static

Obsucra - Septiagint


----------



## FrankeR

Poke by Frightened Rabbit


----------



## Cyntex

DEATH - Symbolic


----------



## Powermetalbass

Live clips of Dragonforce.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sollesnes




----------



## FarBeyondMetal

New ASP, francesco kills it


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## TheFerryMan

Triviums new album...

So...for the first time in history, I skipped a song while listening to an album for the first time. Trivium. I am so dissapoint.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

TheFerryMan said:


> Triviums new album...
> 
> So...for the first time in history, I skipped a song while listening to an album for the first time. Trivium. I am so dissapoint.


 
Considering there is no way in hell that you paid for the album you are disappointed in, I'm going to go ahead and say that I do not pitty you.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Kr1zalid

Draconic - Hospitals...


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Vostre Roy

Dethklok - The Gears


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Haha this funny!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## tribalfusion

Stealth7 said:


> Long live DIO!





The greatest!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## ry_z

Azam Ali =


----------



## brutalwizard

the sound of myself peeling a bannana and type


dat solo of me typing " dat solo"


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Only


----------



## ry_z

This, repeatedly.


----------



## the britt shredder

The new All Shall Perish album. Amazing.


----------



## Sebastian

Black Label Society - Bleed For Me


----------



## Arterial

Periphery - The Walk & Letter Experiment


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

No online samples yet but soon.


----------



## nojyeloot

BTBaM - Aesthetic


----------



## technomancer

Scale the Summit - The Collective
Tesseract - One
Derryl Gabel - Visions and Dreams


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Arterial

OneRepublic - Secrets


----------



## Soubi7string

a little odd but my bands new song lol
Wideyedaze | Facebook


----------



## Stealth7

Malevolent Creation - Warkult


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I was listening to the new anomalous which may be the most ridiculous band I've ever heard 



that is until I discovered this band that is apparently from not too far from where I live. Don't know how I'm only hearing of them now.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## FretWizard88

Trivium - In Waves

After about 3 listens I began to realize just how awesome the album actually is.


----------



## technomancer

BoO - The Discovery


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Was rocking the new Fleshgod Apocalypse all morning but recently switched to Vadrum as there are some important people touring my work at the moment and having a bit of classical going in the background seemed appropriate


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## s_k_mullins

Getting mellow tonight...


----------



## toiletstand

q lazzarus- goodbye horses


----------



## habicore_5150

downthesun - the entire self titled album


----------



## WFD

pretty much - Carcass - heartwork , Spawn Of Possession - Cabinet and Meshuggah - I


----------



## goat violator

"Unto Infinite Twilight / Majesty of Infernal Damnation" by Incantation.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## RingoStarr

Animals as Leaders


----------



## RingoStarr

And this too Bryce Weir


----------



## Static

Jeff Loomis - Jato Unit


----------



## technomancer

Dio - At Donnington UK Live 1983 & 1987 
BoO - The Discovery


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Dvaienat

Real Black/Death Metal comes from Sweden. Hail Sacramentum, Dissection and Gates of Ishtar!


----------



## Static

Cloudkicker - Viceroy


----------



## BrianUV777BK

I'm on a Satriani kick today...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gr8Har V

"Oxmodius"-Periphery its genre is Holdsworth Metal


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## GuitaristOfHell




----------



## FretWizard88

Fleshgod Apocalypse - Agony


----------



## jack10110

Majesty and Decay and The Destroyers of All


Two of my fave death metal albums ever.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## technomancer

Creation's End - A New Beginning


----------



## MUTANTOID

Found these guys on facebook the other night, I really dig this for some reason! 

Apparitions | Facebook


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

I like a lot of Goran Bregovic's work... it's just cool


----------



## -42-




----------



## Stealth7

SYL - Alien


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Jumpyjack

Bury Your Dead - Slaughterhouse 5


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z

This never gets old.


----------



## Repner




----------



## sahaal

Blind Witness - Nightmare on Providence Street


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Double Immolation threat!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Grolli

Been listening to In Flames' "Sounds Of A Playground Fading" a lot lately! Great production (as it usually is when Roberto Laghi is involved I'm prepared to say..), good songs and a nice album to listen to!


----------



## The Grief Hole

New Toxic Holocaust and In Solitude. Also digging some of the Whitechapel back catalogue.


----------



## RGnez_owns

Fair bit of The Red Shore lately!


----------



## JPMike

Emmure - Demons with Ryu.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Rapture

I've been blasting THE GATHERING - Mandylion alot lately. What an album!


----------



## technomancer

Black Sabbath - Mob Rules (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## nojyeloot

Noooo....

I have a rule of thumb: Anytime this thread pops up, I owe it to SSO to let them know what I'm honestly playing. Looks like I got caught, redhanded


----------



## technomancer

^  (not that you're listening to Dragon Force but the way you worded the post)

Dave Weiner - On Revolute


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## technomancer

Allan Holdsworth - Wardenclyffe Tower


----------



## espman

Various Gorod


----------



## gdbjr21

Crosses EP from Chino Moreno.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Had Joe Satriani - Live in San Francisco on for the whole first part of the morning.

Continuing the awesome instrumental kick with Kiko Loureiro - No Gravity.


----------



## shreddanson

Love this band.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Sebastian

Seal - If It's In My Mind, It's On My Face


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## Stealth7

New Abominable Putridity song.  I want this album NAO!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## technomancer

Derryl Gabel - Visions and Dreams


----------



## poisonelvis

adrian belew-lone rhino


----------



## espman




----------



## technomancer

Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Tesseract - One


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Murdstone

Pants explosion incoming.


----------



## Augury




----------



## misingonestring




----------



## alita

bad boy sad girls. very nice song.

just link here


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## richardgstudios

Upon A Burning Body (My homies)





Emmure





Acacia Strain


----------



## technomancer

Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## Sebastian

Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Augury

Periphery - Insomnia


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Tsunami 3000

Mercenary-I am Lies


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Stealth7

SYL - City


----------



## Stealth7

New Pathology song.. Fucking BRUTAL!


----------



## CD1221




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## shreddanson




----------



## nothingleft09

Anthrax - The Greater of two evils


----------



## JPMike




----------



## Stealth7

Devy - Accelerated Evolution


----------



## Gamma362

been really digging these guys lately


----------



## MUTANTOID




----------



## Ninetyfour

Getting into Dylan lately.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## FretWizard88




----------



## highlordmugfug

Over and over and over since he posted it on facebook.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion - Melez 





One of my all time favourite bands.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Ninetyfour




----------



## technomancer

Goin' old school today


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Gamma362

God I hope their new album is as good the Blackening


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## fps

Just went through Ghost Reveries again, Grand Conjuration still bores me to tears, and a lot of it feels very pro-tooled and not organic or flowing, lacking the momentum of their earlier work. I found myself enjoying some of it a lot more than before though, including Beneath The Mire and Harlequin Forest.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Morbid Angel `Maze Of Torment` (Live)


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Sebastian

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nile `Lashed To The Slave Stick`



Classic !!!.


----------



## USMarine75

Breach the Void... why only one album?







We Came as Romans - To Plant a Seed






(My favorite gym album)


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Oxidation_Shed

Tesseract, and crying myself to sleep about Dan leaving :'(


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer




----------



## highlordmugfug

Feeling down.


----------



## sanus silentium

Ordway... -.-


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Venom `Witching Hour`




Classsic !!!.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## linchpin

http://soundcloud.com/ex-machina-1/somewhere-in-new-york


----------



## crystalmt

Anata Infernal Depths of Hatred


----------



## ry_z




----------



## mbyoung21

Depths | Facebook


----------



## xeL




----------



## skinstripper

Insect Warfare - Endless Execution Thru Violent Restitution
Immolation - Majesty and Decay
Black Country Communion II


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Probably going to be my album of the year pick.


----------



## technomancer

Exivious - Exivious


----------



## Blake1970

Spent many snowblind weekends in my youth listening to this whole album on repeat.


----------



## TaylorMacPhail

Devin Townsend
Rush
City and Colour
Structures

I think it's safe to say that Canada kicks ass......


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Atheist `Mother Man` 





Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Buddha92




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Raxa




----------



## USMarine75

Disarmonia Mundi - Mind Tricks


----------



## Buddha92




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Cthonic `Quasi Putrefaction`



Awesome !!!.


----------



## Might-is-Right

Bolt Thrower.

The last few days lots and lots of Bolt Thrower.

Also, 

All Pigs Must Die
Black Breath
Vastum


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## MikeH




----------



## Augury

Ibz_rg said:


>


+1

Me:
Obscura - Aevuum ATM


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Neptical

Al Dimeola - Land Of the Midnight Sun
Pat Metheny - Still Life Talking
Rush - Power Windows


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Thelonius monk - The Essential Thelonius Monk
7 Horns 7 Eyes - Convalescence


----------



## USMarine75

Ihsahn - After


----------



## nickgray

Shostakovich - Symphony No.8, Barshai

here's an excerpt:


----------



## technomancer




----------



## nojyeloot

technomancer said:


> Thelonius monk - The Essential Thelonius Monk
> 7 Horns 7 Eyes - Convalescence



7H7E is a juggernaut of goodness

Just purchased this 90 seconds ago and I'm on my first full listen through. It's blowing my mind with it's mature song writing and production:






EDIT: On my second full listen through now. This album easily gets a 5 out of 5 for me. Marvelous.


----------



## technomancer

Babalon - Descent


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## 7StringedBeast

Suffokate - The Hole Beneath: Exclusive Premiere: Listen to Suffokate's New Song, "The Hole Beneath" | Guitar World

The Safety Fire - Huge Hammers: 

Sky Sanctuary - SkySanctuary's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Neptical

Holdsworth's Metal Fatigue is good stuff. Ever check out his material with the UK (band)? That material is some of my favorite for years!! Also his solo efforts, "Sand", "Wardenclyffe Towers"..all that material is great! Absolute genuis. He's one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## jsl2h90

Neptical said:


> Holdsworth's Metal Fatigue is good stuff. Ever check out his material with the UK (band)? That material is some of my favorite for years!! Also his solo efforts, "Sand", "Wardenclyffe Towers"..all that material is great! Absolute genuis. He's one of my favorites of all time.


I'm not sure Allan Holdsworth can release anything bad. Gotta go with Heavy Machinery as my favorite.

Scale the Summit - Gallows


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Cabinet

Ozric Tentacles mhm mhm mhm


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970

Good song to wake up with.


----------



## nojyeloot

yet again today.


----------



## technomancer

Neptical said:


> Holdsworth's Metal Fatigue is good stuff. Ever check out his material with the UK (band)? That material is some of my favorite for years!! Also his solo efforts, "Sand", "Wardenclyffe Towers"..all that material is great! Absolute genuis. He's one of my favorites of all time.



Haven't checked that stuff out, I've mainly stuck with his solo stuff so far. I think my current favorite is probably Sixteen Men of Tain, though it's all good


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Church2224

technomancer said:


>


----------



## ZeroCool

Was Vildhjarta, now TOOL! Did I read an Avril Lavigne somewhere?


----------



## technomancer




----------



## JPMike




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## espman

Gojira - Satan Is A Lawyer


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## technomancer




----------



## poisonelvis

Kill Allen Wrench - I Want To Date A Porno Star (Weinheim, Germany 2005) - YouTube


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Neptical

Damn - my brain doesn't know wtf to listen to. Currently playing, Bloodbath, Mahvishnu Orchestra,Bjork,Malmsteen, Aphex Twin,Pat Metheny...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

4ARM - Submission For Liberty by Trinity Artist Management on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Being played on the radio!


----------



## Repner




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Repner




----------



## Cyntex

Polygraphist - Tyrants


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Static

7 Horns 7 Eyes - Vindicator


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## big man

i'm listening to Social distortion newest album " HARD TIMES AND NURSERY RYHMES " and it's F*CKING AWSOME !!!


----------



## IamSatai




----------



## the britt shredder

Trivium- In Waves
As Blood Runs Black- Instinct
Between The Buried And Me- Alaska and The Great Misdirect
As I Lay Dying- The Powerless Rise


----------



## JayT

I didn't want to create a new thread just for this, but I am really hoping someone can help me here. What song is this, I have heard it before many times, but it seems I always miss the band:

Clip

Thanks for help.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Cyntex

Origin - Finite

cause I might be teaming up with a death metal guitarist in the near future if things go well


----------



## Cyntex

Necrophaghist - Epitath


----------



## Sebastian

Mudvayne - World So Cold


----------



## damigu

antonio carlos jobim - insensatez


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Static

Red Seas Fire - Skye


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Rush `Xanadu` (Exit Stage Left)




Awesome, gotta love Geddy Lee`s twin necked Rickenbacker !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton

I love how it flows from the intro into this song.


----------



## GSingleton

friend sent me a link to their new album, this track kicked in and kicked my ass. Not sure if I entirely like it though. def trying to go back to their roots.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I was a little put off when I heard that Korn was doing a dubstep album. But surprisingly, the song isn't that bad. In fact, I like it better than the stuff they've done on their past few albums.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Volbeat - 7 Shots

I like the spaghetti western vibe on this. Once I got used to this guy's vocals I actually really got into this band which I wasn't expecting. For this track it didn't hurt that mille petrozza from Kreator helps out.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Repner




----------



## JoeJohn777

The Human Abstract - Digital Veil
Born of Osiris - The Discovery
Scale the Summit - The Collective


----------



## Guitarman700

highlordmugfug said:


>




This. ALL NIGHT LONG.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Guitarman700 said:


> This. ALL NIGHT LONG.


I'm going to finish listening to all of them, after I finish the album that Ryan linked


----------



## CollapseMoe

Facebook.com/Collapseunconscious

Failure in vanity, New Volumes CD VIA, Born of osiris The Discovery,The Contortionist Exoplanet


----------



## nojyeloot

On soundcloud:


----------



## USMarine75

Paul Wardingham...


----------



## technomancer

Red Seas Fire - Red Seas Fire
7 Horns 7 Eyes - Convalescence
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Pagan's Mind - Heavenly Ecstacy


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Burst


----------



## the fuhrer

triptykon- a thousand lies


----------



## Jake

Oh Sleepers new album, mainly Hush Yael great song i suggest you listen to it too


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Death `Low Life`



Awesome !!!.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Red Seas Fire... fucking awesome!


----------



## Neptical

Back to one of my favorite bands in the world:

_Mekong Delta_ - I keep all the albums in pretty heavy rotation, especially the first 5.


----------



## Mysticlamp

just now finally getting to listen to woe of tyrants
i am diggin


----------



## nojyeloot

People talking in a conference call.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Ardez

Diablo - Living Dead Superstar


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I always assumed Septic flesh was low end garbage death metal. Boy did they prove me wrong. This is epic.


----------



## Lagtastic

USMarine75 said:


> Paul Wardingham...




Yes! I've listened to the album probably 30 times by now.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion `Feuer Overture-Prometheus Entfessel `



Awesome band !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I have had my collection of Scar Symmetry playing all morning. Assuredly good times.


----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## Neptical

More of my favorites on LP:

_Goblin_ - Suspiria, Profondo Rosso, Roller, Bagarozzo Mark, Tenebre, Phenomena.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mot666

gorod is good ya...


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Death `Lack Of Comprehension`



Classic !!!.


----------



## Static

Corelia - Mute Swan


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Repner




----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## mattofvengeance

Since they didn't play it tonight


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## wayward




----------



## espman

Sikth - In This Light


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Static

Corelia - Treetops


----------



## habicore_5150

BtBaM - Roboturner


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Tierra Santa - Pegaso




Love this song !!!.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## espman




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Rad band rad video. Makes me wish i grew in scandinavia . 



Love the chorus on this considering these guys were probably 21 when they recorded this.


----------



## Double A




----------



## Static

Red Seas Fire - Cipher


----------



## GSingleton

Since I lost my files from the cd I purchased...


every time I listen to it I have a spiritual out-of-body experience.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Sea

Between the Buried and Me - Selkies: The Endless Obsession


----------



## hoggard

I am listening the couple of songs that is:
Rain over me by Pittbull and Marc Anthony..
I am loving you by Enrique..


----------



## rot105tand




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Maverick

Right now I am listening one of my favorite song of Guns N Roses and the song is Don't Cry..!!


----------



## Static

Vildhjarta - Traces


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Catchy chorus. I get it stuck in my head.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Same band. Rad video / song.


----------



## technomancer

The Aristocrats - The Aristocrats


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Primus - Green Naugahyde.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events
Arch / Matheos - Sympathetic Resonance


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion `The Wonderous World Of Punt`



Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## sahaal

Vader - Welcome to the Morbid Reich


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## jon66

Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events (finally...lol)


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Sea




----------



## OhMyGoliath

Last Chance To Reason - "Upload Complete"


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Jstring said:


>


 
Glad to see a few people posting Arch... I almost pulled the trigger and downloaded it last night... too much peer pressure... guess I'll have to now. 

I went with We Came As Romans because "To Plant a Seed" is one of my favorite gym albums... giving it a quick listen now and I'll blast it tonight and see if it gets me pumped (If not then I'll have to download the new DWP).


----------



## technomancer




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Static

Gojira - Oroborus


----------



## celticelk

Levin Torn White
Zoe Keating
NPR's stream of the new Tori Amos album

(not all at once, of course)


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Sea

Vildhjarta - When The Sky Drops Dead


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

It was a tad chilly this morning so it got me in the mood for Eluveitie.


----------



## jr1092

Haste the Day vs Haste the Day


----------



## nojyeloot

Crap, this thread caught me again. At least I can blame it on shuffle...


----------



## Sea

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Sea

It's truly a masterpiece.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Joh




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Sea

Corelia - The Sound of Glaciers Moving


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Killa117

Lazarus A.D -Absolute Power


----------



## Augury

Checking out Maree Noire from Bneath The Massacre


----------



## Cyntex

The Smashing Pumpkins - Zero


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dream Theater - Take The Time (Live)





One of my all time favourite Dream Theater songs !!!.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

Chthonic


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## The_Mop

Not listened to emperor before. Quite like this, maybe just because it sounds like two tracks being played at once


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Blake1970

^lifer is such a bad ass song^


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## guitarister7321




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

EDIT: 500th post in this thread alone.


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Dream Theater's latest album: A Dramatic Turn of Events. It sounds like such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Lynton

Only just discovered this album Holdsworth AND Gambale!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Betraying the Martyrs... never heard of them before but I like.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## broj15

Right now: Ministry

In my car: Acacia Strain


----------



## Murmel

Everyone who is the slightest into post-hardcore/rock should listen to this. It's amazing, and the video has way fewer views than it deserves.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## technomancer

Scale the Summit - The Collective
Jasun Tipton - Night's Pulse


----------



## Sea

Tyler, the Creator - Golden


----------



## technomancer

Doug Aldrich - Electrovision


----------



## BrianUV777BK

Right now........... the 1st Black Country Communion


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Neptical

One of my favorites...so much feeling in his playing. So much to say in very few notes and yet I get it all.

Pat Metheny "Last Train Home"


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Murmel

Yesssssss Chthonic


----------



## Cyntex

Veil Of Maya - Mowgli


----------



## Cyntex

Jason Becker - Perpetual burn


----------



## MTech

I've been on the upbeat/mellow kick and listening to a ton of SOULIVE.


----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## Rafa177

Tesseract - Concealing Fate (EP)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Yes-Starship Trooper 1973





Classic !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian

REALM!!!


----------



## Repner




----------



## F0rte

I'm currently listening to Cilice!


----------



## Lynton

Into Obsidian said:


> REALM!!!


This band is fucking amazing the vocalist sounds like he's being picked up a shaken by broc lessner while he sings his vibrato is that wide and quick!


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## gotnothing

East of The Wall:
EXCLUSIVE PREMIERE: EAST OF THE WALL, &#8220;WHISKEY SIPPER&#8221; | MetalSucks


----------



## Vostre Roy

"Its not funny, my ass is on FIRE!!!"


----------



## Into Obsidian

Lynton said:


> This band is fucking amazing the vocalist sounds like he's being picked up a shaken by broc lessner while he sings his vibrato is that wide and quick!


lol right on man, glad to see another fan!


----------



## Into Obsidian

since im a noob to embedding vids..


----------



## BrianUV777BK

......an annyoing, loud friggen air gun trying to break a bolt loose. How am I supposed to get any sleep at work with that going on!?!?


----------



## TowersNy

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f_tSO2tQCMg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Camel `Never Let Go`



Classic !!!. 

You can see how this band inspired Opeth by the opening of `Benighted` on the classic `Still Life` album !!!.


----------



## Double A

The greatest band of all time, no joke, Soil and "PIMP" Sessions.


----------



## Arterial

Jake Bowen so good.......


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Murdstone




----------



## GSingleton

best album ever. especially when you lose your job.


----------



## rikwebb

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1Wwbw2gCcA?version=3&amp;hl=en_GB"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1Wwbw2gCcA?version=3&amp;hl=en_GB" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Lukifer

Just discovered these guys last night and O...M....G... why havent I heard them before!!!!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion - Three Ships Of Berik 





Awesome !!!.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Stealing From A Thief


----------



## Into Obsidian

An underrated and Epic tune
Rush - Ghost of a Chance


----------



## Augury

Job For A Cowboy - Gloom EP


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions


----------



## kcyrowolf

A small handful of albums I've been listening to a fair bit over the past couple of weeks, including a few very recent releases.

The Dear Hunter - The Color Spectrum
Mastodon - The Hunter
Frost* - Experiments in Mass Appeal
Corelia - Nostalgia
This Town Needs Guns - Animals
Haken - Visions


----------



## Into Obsidian

Joe Satriani - Andalusia


----------



## Guitarman700

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1LMiStluic&h=LAQDOAyNC


----------



## highlordmugfug

A bunch of songs from the Titan A.E. soundtrack. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0WuINf_oww&feature=related


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Oceans




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug

You guys had plenty of time to post 

I'm bump/updating.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I won't quadruple post, but you guys need to hear this...


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## essayyweb1

[FONT=&quot]Mastodon The Hunter[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Haken - Visions[/FONT]


----------



## jeremiefocker

Bohemian Rhapsody is really a good song and I'm listening to it right now. And as of now, I am downloading i using a wonderful tool. after I have searched for a long time a tool that converts YouTube music into MP3. I'm an avid fan on this song that is why i searched for a free tool that converts it. I found YouTube to MP3 Converter that can easily convert it. For just a couple of minutes, your chosen song or video will be converted in just pasting the URL on it. The great thing is this tool is 100% free!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That Ibanez Halberd looks sexy.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Rapture

Records i've been blasting lately:

Jeff Beck - Wired
Montrose - Montrose
Van Halen - VHI
Mahogany Rush - Live ´77
Pat Travers - Heat in the Street
UFO - Obsession


----------



## JPMike




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Crimson Glory `Mayday`





Awesome !!!.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Stealth7

Just finished listening to this.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Into Obsidian

Black Sabbath Tony Martin era
"the Eternal Idol"





IMO Best Sabbath singer


----------



## JPMike




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Savatage `Sirens`



Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## sahaal




----------



## FretWizard88

-Blasteroid-

Change your hair...
Change your clothes...
I'll rearrange your face for you...
If you can breathe when I am through...
I'll give it all right back to you...

I wanna drink your fucking blood!
I wanna break some fucking glass!
I wanna squeeze you till you're inside out!
I want it all!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Sebastian

Metallica - That Was Just Your Life


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Raven `Mind Over Metal`




Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Ephajim

Chimaira - Pass out of Existence

Oh wow, brings back high school times.

CAN'T SEE MY FACE CAN'T SEE MY FACE, NOOOOW.

Been a Very long time since i listened to Chimmy again.


----------



## MUTANTOID

Strictly Hatebreed and First Blood playing in the office today.... gotta rage every once in a while


----------



## celticelk

Today it's the latest True Widow record and a pair of early-2000s Jean-Paul Bourelly records:

TRUE WIDOW - Skull Eyes "Official Video" - YouTube
Boom Bop | Jean-Paul Bourelly
Trance Atlantic (Boom Bop II) | Jean-Paul Bourelly


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dimmu Borgir `Arcane Lifeforce Mysteria`



Awesome stuff, one of my favourite Dimmu Borgir songs !!!.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## sahaal

Skeletonwitch - Forever Abomination


----------



## Joeywilson

/emokid


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kaney_21

Wintersun


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Morbid Angel `Chapel Of Ghouls`



Classic !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## BrianUV777BK

Right now......Pink Floyd's The Wall

what great guitar tones he had on this....mmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Scrubface05

C'est La Vie - Protest the Hero


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Clan Of Xymox `Masquerade`




Such a beautiful and sad song ...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## espman




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Into Obsidian said:


>


 
That album owns my face.


----------



## The_Mop

Lynton said:


> Only just discovered this album Holdsworth AND Gambale!




Bwahah, this completely takes me back - when I was proper getting into guitar playing, my dad was just like 'here, listen to this...' and handed me that album. Mental playing


----------



## PinkyandBrain




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Gamma362




----------



## The_Mop

EDIT: Rofl, good preview...


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## PinkyandBrain




----------



## bazsa1

Guest Solos Attila Voros (Nevermore):


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Rhapsody Of Fire `Land of Immortals` (LIVE) 



Awesome stuff !!!.


----------



## JPMike




----------



## wayward




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dream Theater `Take The Time`




Classic !!!.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

^^ Definitely a classic, and definitely one of the lamest videos they ever made.

Kevin Moore was a beast of a keyboardist.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## habicore_5150

Nine Inch Nails - Ghosts I - IV


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Rojne

Confession's lastest album "The Long Way Home"! 
Haven't heard anything this good in a reaaally long time, may be the greatest band of all time IMO!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Crimson Glory `Burning Bridges`



Awesome !!!.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Listening to a new snag from the weekend: Before The Dawn - Deathstar Rising.

I dig! It is kinda like a catchier, more upbeat, and slightly bro-metal version of Swallow The Sun (think if STS mated with something like Sonic Syndicate).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

The Browning...






I hate techno/house/etc (I don't even like Rammstein type stuff), but damn I really like this so far. 

When it started out I was beginning to think WTF I somehow pre-ordered the wrong album on iTunes... but a couple songs in I was hooked.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Rxcoma

pete peterson
holdsworth
adele
fair to midland
gorguts obscura
dog fashion disco


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## highlordmugfug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79cG_F1GxfI


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Judas Priest `Dreamer Deciever` (1975 TV performance on `The Old Grey Whistle Test) *




Classic !!!. 



* The Old Grey Whistle Test was a cult TV show in the UK for a number for a number of years*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Into Obsidian

Queensryche
OPERATION MIND CRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!!!!!
We're an underground revolution
Working overtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God damn that chorus line is so fucking catchy


----------



## HaMMerHeD

^^That is one of the greatest classic metal albums.


----------



## Sea

Vildhjarta - Don't Fail Me Now (Lady Luck)

THALL


----------



## Cabinet

LMAO


----------



## JPMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Mehnike




----------



## isispelican

opeth - heritage


----------



## JPMike




----------



## JPMike

Her voice at the start, OMG!!!


----------



## Swedjent

Various Artists  Brownswood Bubblers Four Compiled by Gilles Peterson

A great album that I listen to anytime I just feel like filling my ears with something. A compilation of songs from different artists in some label, as I've understood it. Kafka Anthem is my favorite!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Celtic Frost `Into The Crypts Of Rays`




One of my all time top 5 bands !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## guitareben




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Geetarism

SLipknot, Periphery, Korn, Sevendust


----------



## Sea

TimmaethBoy said:


>



<333


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This:



Then this:



Then this:


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Sea said:


> <333



 Big boner right now. Speaking of Wintersun, dammit Jari, when the hell is Time coming out?


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Sea

TimmaethBoy said:


> Big boner right now. Speaking of Wintersun, dammit Jari, when the hell is Time coming out?



I know, right? Both of these albums are so, so, so epic. All of Ensiferum's albums have been just outstanding in general. I've not ventured through Wintersun's past as much really, never had the time. When I'm in the mood for Power Metal, I usually go to Ensiferum first, they're one of the first metal bands I really enjoyed. Tale of Revenge, for the win.

Wintersun's piano + guitar + extremely fast pace makes it awesome. Battle Against Time, Starchild, Winter Madness, etc. I love it.

Ever heard of Wolfchant? Another band that's similar that I absolutely love:



Can't forget Northland either.



I went through a phase where this was all I'd listen to. Good times, good times.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Sea said:


> I know, right? Both of these albums are so, so, so epic. All of Ensiferum's albums have been just outstanding in general. I've not ventured through Wintersun's past as much really, never had the time. When I'm in the mood for Power Metal, I usually go to Ensiferum first, they're one of the first metal bands I really enjoyed. Tale of Revenge, for the win.
> 
> Wintersun's piano + guitar + extremely fast pace makes it awesome. Battle Against Time, Starchild, Winter Madness, etc. I love it.
> 
> Ever heard of Wolfchant? Another band that's similar that I absolutely love:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget Northland either.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a phase where this was all I'd listen to. Good times, good times.




Good stuff there.  Haven't heard of either. For some reason, Wolfchant reminds me of Kalmah. Quite like it though. I'll definitely be checking them out.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## PinkyandBrain




----------



## Into Obsidian

SABBATH FANS PLEASE LISTEN > EPICNESS


----------



## Cyntex

The Black Dahlia Murder - What A Horrible Night To Have A Cusre


----------



## Cyntex

American Nightmare - Please Die!


----------



## Sea

TimmaethBoy said:


> Good stuff there.  Haven't heard of either. For some reason, Wolfchant reminds me of Kalmah. Quite like it though. I'll definitely be checking them out.



Oh dude, I know. I'm pretty sure Wolfchant have some newer stuff but I really don't follow power metal, I just listen to it when it's out and enjoy it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Ahh.. simply divine


----------



## Sebastian

Sting - Shape of my Heart


----------



## PinkyandBrain




----------



## fps

Lair Of The Minotaur!!


----------



## zappatton2

sorry if this has already been posted, it's a long thread, but I can't stop listening to these guys!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Atheist `No Truth`



Classic !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Sea

Earl Sweatshirt - Stapleton


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy

zappatton2 said:


> sorry if this has already been posted, it's a long thread, but I can't stop listening to these guys!




I keep forgetting to listen to their new album. I've had it lying in my room for a few months now..  Maybe this will finally give my nuts a kick and give it a good listen.


----------



## Force

In the last few days..................

Anacrusis - Manic Impressions
Annihilator - Never Neverland
Edguy - Hellfire Club
Luca Turelli - King Of The Nordic Twilight
Rush - Counterparts
Europe - Prisoners In Paradise
Accept - Blood Of Nations
Iron Maiden - Somewhere In Time
Helloween - 7 Sinners
Running Wild - Pile Of Skulls
Steelhouse Lane - Metallic Blue


----------



## Micky Fish

Volumes Via and Counterparts Any hardcore kids in here?


----------



## celticelk

Miles Davis - Live at the Philharmonic


----------



## clark81

Scorpions - Don't believe her


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Sea

Vildhjarta - When The Sky Drops Dead


----------



## Alimination

Been into psychobilly lately


----------



## Sebastian

Seal - Loaded


----------



## Cyntex

Death - Crystal Mountain


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Cynic - Veil Of Maya


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Stealing From A Thief


----------



## Into Obsidian

Absolute Tranquillity.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## MikeH




----------



## HaMMerHeD

Carl Carter being a bad, bad man on a Carvin SB5000 bass.


----------



## nojyeloot

DUH


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Gilbert - Th eCurse Of Castle Dragon


----------



## celticelk




----------



## cyril v




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ry_z

Best ending, seriously.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Wow just stumbled onto this guy. Amazing!


----------



## Into Obsidian

Nuclear Assault FTW


----------



## nojyeloot

Rly? No one else is listening to this yet?


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

Loreena McKennit - An Ancient Muse


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex

The Faceless - Xenochrist


----------



## technomancer

Loreena McKennit - The Visit


----------



## Into Obsidian

Oh my goodness, This rules


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Sea

My favorite band of all time.


----------



## PinkyandBrain




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## s4tch

My last.fm profile:
s4tch


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## mpb

Arch/Matheos - Sympathetic Resonance
Arch / Matheos "Stained Glass Sky" (Edit) - YouTube


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Life of Agony - This Time


----------



## JamesM

Not tellin.


----------



## technomancer

Alex Machacek - [ Sic ]
Rush - A Farewell to Kings
Loreena McKennit - The Mask and the Mirror


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Insurrection's _Prologue
_


----------



## Cyntex

Ewan Dobson - Level 30


----------



## 808

animals as leaders 
volumes
Textures!


----------



## Cyntex

Queen - Killer Queen


----------



## Into Obsidian

I Demand all at SS members to listen to this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7

I love the original Something Wicked Trilogy!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## nojyeloot

Pretty much anything Sacha's written as of now... just bought this, and on first listen through:


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## celticelk




----------



## technomancer

Friend For A Foe - Source of Isolation
Red Seas Fire - Red Seas Fire
Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Gamma Ray `Lust For Life`



Awesome !!!.


----------



## Sea




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## celticelk




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex

Angel Vivaldi - A Martian Winter


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Ikiharmaa




----------



## Sebastian

The Beatles - Let It Be


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sky - Toccata



Awesome !!!.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## DaveFSJ

Wrong Side- Strapping Young Lad


----------



## IamSatai

First time listening to this album, it certainly is an experience.


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Aftermath


----------



## Into Obsidian

The solo is so tasty, Tommy T Barons soloing is both Incredible and intelligent


----------



## the britt shredder

Born Of Osiris, Periphery, Scale The Summit, Between The Buried And Me, Black Label Society, Trivium, Firewind, and last but certainly not least, Australia's Parkway Drive


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Antimatter

Dream Theater- Under A Glass Moon
That opening riff never stops being epic as fuck.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## habicore_5150

A Plea For Purging - Shiver


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Randy

*LET'S GO!*


----------



## Sea

PICTURE IT IN RUINS - Time Vampire


----------



## FretWizard88

Just picked up White Arms of Athena. Holy FUCK!


----------



## Into Obsidian

Long live Jani Lane


----------



## celticelk




----------



## crayzee

Black Stone Cherry - Drive


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dream Theater `Ytse Jam`




Classic !!!.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## x360rampagex

If you mean in these past weeks then:

Veil of Maya
Parkway Drive
Otep
Animals As Leaders
Underoath
Casino Madrid
Karizmatik
and Slipknot

If you mean, at this very moment: My Plague by Slipknot


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Fields Of The Nephilim `For Her Light`




What I love about the `Neph` is the textures and atmosphere they bring in their music, and of course their love of Sumerian lore and HP Lovecraft with shades and shadows of arcane mysticism.

Classic !!!.


----------



## Gitte




----------



## orakle

Hate - Lux Aeterna (HQ) - YouTube

Wasn't able to embed for some reason :L


----------



## Cyntex

Evan Brewer - Looking West


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Loving this album more and more... and I hate techno 







Discovered these guys on YouTube and loving it... give Relative Theory a listen:


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Ikiharmaa

Shade Empire - Adam And Eve


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

*BEST RIFF EVER!!!*


----------



## celticelk




----------



## Lagtastic

How did I miss these guys?


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

crazy ol' Tool


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian

Scorpions - Still Loving You


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Mercyful Fate `Come to the Sabbath`



Awesome !!!.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## brynotherhino

Weedeater. Jason the Dragon.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nile `User Maat Re`



One of my all time favourite bands !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## celticelk




----------



## Sebastian

Buckethead - Nottingham Lace


----------



## Ikiharmaa

The Mars Volta - L' Via l'Viaquez


----------



## rockinlucy

Hey guys, I just heard that Journey just came out with a new Greatest Hits CD pretty soon and I couldn&#8217;t be more excited (if youre interested in buying it, here is the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Greatest-Hits-2-Journey/dp/B005D4XXPC)! I used to listen to them all the time, but with the switch of music to the digital world, I just didn&#8217;t have enough time to put all of my CDs (or records - ha!) onto my iPod. Because of this new release, I've been listening to a lot of Journey, obviously. I think my favorite track from this new CD though is "Good Morning Girl". What about you guys?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Been nostalgic today with some good ol' HORSE The Band.

The Mechanical Hand really is still a damn fine album IMO....


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## decypher

Sieges Even - Behind closed doors


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## USMarine75

Just came across these guys on YouTube and I'm hooked... (apparently some ex-members of Outworld)

Eumeria - Official Website


----------



## celticelk




----------



## technomancer




----------



## Cyntex

Hank III - The Rebel Within


----------



## TimmaethBoy

technomancer said:


>



Is it bad that I kinda wish Dickinson would've just stuck to his solo project and really focused on it?


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Sea




----------



## Sebastian

Buckethead


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Theatres des Vampires `Lilith Mater Inferorum`





Classic !!!.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

The mighty Machine Head.


----------



## Into Obsidian

RUSH FANS LISTEN TO THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Repner

Love this intro. Beautiful melody


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Force

Helloween - Walls Of Jericho
Anthrax - Worship Music
Nightwish - Wishmaster
Magnum - On A Storytellers Night
Dream Evil - Dragonslayer
D.A.D - No Fuel For The Pilgrims
Lord - Set In Stone
Iron Maiden - Killers
Running Wild - Black Hand Inn
Kreator - Coma Of Souls


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Holy shit, this is friggin awesome. Sounds like Queensryche packed on some massive balls and became even more awesome.


----------



## Sea




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex

Circles - Clouds Are Gathering


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Sea




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Rock4ever

Just listened to the latest from Megadeth and Iced Earth. Not sure what to think of megadeth's. Some good tracks, and I heard some things that reminded me of their earliest albums.


----------



## habicore_5150

Tool - Schism

i...should have...joined this...fucking crowd...AGES ago


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Ikiharmaa




----------



## technomancer




----------



## FatKol

Lou Reed & Metallica - Pumping Blood.

No just kidding 

Animals as Leaders


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Atheist `Mother Man`





Classic !!!.


----------



## dalaran




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## cwhitey2

Ne Obliviscaris - The Aurora Veil


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Elitist - Earth







Paul Wardingham


----------



## caskettheclown

Michelle Branch


it might be because I have a teeny tiny itty bitty crush on her though

but mainly I just love her music....


----------



## Into Obsidian

Depeche Mode > All


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## the britt shredder

Trivium Born of Osiris and for some totally unknown reason, The Lonely Island


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Gor22don33

My girl has the stereo on Jessica Simpson. Someone kill me now.


----------



## DraggAmps

Red Seas Fire
Elitist
Structures
The Contortionist
ERRA 
and Mae, lol


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Sebastian

Moby - Porcelain


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Cradle Of Filth `Forgive Me Father` (Demo version)



Awesome !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## idunno

New album came today! Just popping it in now


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## cyril v




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian

IMO, one of the BEST riffs ever!!


----------



## Ralyks

Uneven Structure - Februus


----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dimmu Borgir `Arcane Lifeforce Mysteria` (live)



Classic !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Buddha92

Chelsea Grin- Recreant


----------



## Sea

The Jet Age of Tomorrow - Rapido Eye Movement


----------



## Guilha

what Matt Greiner does with such a small drumset should be a fellony


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

What a beautiful intro


----------



## Guilha




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## rythmic_pulses

I'm listening to this, basically to keep the creativity flowing...


----------



## Guilha

me & gf's song


----------



## Augury

Beyond Creation - The Aura

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Guilha

Yes, I'm an Owl City/Sky Sailing fan


----------



## Into Obsidian

Thrash Fucking Metal


----------



## broj15

The new vinyl box set being released on black friday has me in the mood


----------



## Sea

Augury said:


> Beyond Creation - The Aura
> 
> Pure awesomeness.



yeah, their album is amazing.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Stealth7

The new IE is awesome!


----------



## Thep

She's so fucking sexy


----------



## Into Obsidian

TO THE LAAAAAAAAAST!!!! (YOU die after that)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Steve Vai `I Would Love to`



Classic Vai !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## espman




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Repner




----------



## Into Obsidian

Glamtera at their best


----------



## Repner




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Haven't listened to these guys for about a year now. Shame on me, shame on me.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## BrianUV777BK

Joe Bonamassa

Dust Bowl then Ballad of John Henry then Dust Bowl then Ballad of John Henry then dust Bowl then......


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## FatKol

Allan Holdsworth ~ Red Alert - YouTube


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Cyntex

Cynic - Celestial Voyage


----------



## nojyeloot

*cough* it's out today


----------



## MFB

Only song worth listening to today


----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## BucketheadRules

Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day

Late-80s-early-90s West Coast rap is the acceptable face of that otherwise hateful style of music. Well, that and early Eminem.


----------



## Cyntex

Textures - Transgression


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## GSingleton

the singer kills me at the beginning.


----------



## Repner

I'm in a big Primordial mode right now


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Jardín de la Croix - Ocean Cosmonauts (album)


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Meshell Ndegeocello, 'Weather' : NPR


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970

Man the got this crowd all pumped.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## MTech

Soulive - El Ron - Bowlive: Live at the Brooklyn Bowl by royalfamily on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## technomancer

Jimmie's Chicken Shack: Pushing The Salmanilla Envelope


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## vampiregenocide

Isis - Not In Rivers, But In Drops


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## -42-

The Final Insult - Wormrot - YouTube


----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex

Aliases - We Never SHould Have Met


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Eventide - Plastic


----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Voivod `Ravenous Medicine`



Classic !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## FatKol

Absolutely LOVE Les Miserables... one of my favourite all-time Musicals  

And now:



One of my favourite bands.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Circles - The Frontline


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## FatKol




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Cyntex

Protest The Hero - Tapestry


----------



## Augury

Make Them Suffer - Lord Of Woe

Sounds great, kinda like more sludgy and more heavy Winds of Plague. Great stuff for deathcore fans.


----------



## Rojne

Born Of Osiris latest "The Discovery"... awesome.. can't stop listening to it!!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex

Al Di Meola - Race With Devil On Spanish Highway

some sweet playing


----------



## celticelk




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Cyntex

Municipal Waste - Mind Eraser


----------



## 808

ion dissance and edward sharp and the magnetic zeros!!!


----------



## FatKol

Wave of Babies at the end


----------



## s5470Pro

Right now Im listening to my co-workers talk like they know what they are doing.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Doug N




----------



## Doug N

Doug N said:


>




Primus - HOINFODEMAN


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian

watch as these guys school you.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nocturnus rules ^ 


At the moment I`m listening to ...



Classic !!!.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Nocturnus rules ^
> 
> 
> At the moment I`m listening to ...
> 
> 
> 
> Classic !!!.




Oh what has become of them now..


----------



## IamSatai

The Mars volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium


----------



## FatKol

Love it!  Hail to the 70's!


----------



## SailorwigZ81

Current playlist consists of The Faceless, Cynic, Hypocrisy, Necrophagist, Black Dahlia Murder, Born Of Osiris, After The Burial, Spawn Of Possession, Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, Deftones, Whitechapel, and Unearth.


----------



## Cjanz

NP: Ceremonial Unearthing by Brutality


----------



## ivancic1al

New AAL!


----------



## Cyntex

Ewan Dobson - Level 30


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## HighGain510

Heavily rotating between this:









and this:









Two incredible EPs from two phenomenally talented bands!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Repner




----------



## celticelk

The new Meshell Ndegeocello record


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Blake1970

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qC35UJSXlI&feature


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

ivancic1al said:


> New AAL!



Me too!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cjanz




----------



## FatKol

Best and the most unexpected song of the album.


----------



## habicore_5150

American Head Charge - Just So You Know


----------



## Repner




----------



## nojyeloot

FatKol said:


> Best and the most unexpected song of the album.




my thoughts exactly. dead serious


----------



## FatKol

One day... one day I will visit the probably most beautiful citiy on the planet...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cjanz




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Van

in honor of my retirement I-I offer you something to eat....


----------



## celticelk




----------



## nojyeloot

Yes, surprisingly, I like this one better, still.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Agree with Noyjeloot... right now it feels too scatterbrained... hoping I just haven't "gotten it" yet.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Atheist `Mother Man`




Classic !!!.


----------



## Cyntex

Visions - Delete The Sky


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Rojne

Was listening to Molotov Solution's lastest album.. but as it's kind of late now I switched over for som Octavarium!!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Joe Bonamassa - Asking Around For You [Live from the Royal Albert Hall]


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Autere - Circle of Kinetic Damage


----------



## CD1221

Tori Amos - Night of Hunters


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## FatKol

Listening to this while describing the specs of my custom guitar.... Awesome!


----------



## Randy




----------



## technomancer

Thelonious Monk Quartet with John Coltrane - At Carnegie Hall


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex

Iron Maiden - Aces High


----------



## Cyntex

Metallica - Seek and Destroy


----------



## cap-tan

Born Of Osiris - The New Reign


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Eminence Symphony Orchestra - Your Voice (Instrumental)


----------



## erasi123

vildhjarta - Deceit


----------



## celticelk

Ralph Towner - Solstice


----------



## Cyntex

Iron Maiden - Ruuuuuunnn To The Hills


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Sonata Arctica - Don't Say A Word


----------



## Cabinet

I always listen to this when I look at new NGDs


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Dvaienat

Eucharist, Gothenburg MDM.


----------



## nojyeloot

This is a local band I stumbled upon last Thursday. Was blown away within 30 seconds walking into the venue. I bought the CD and a shirt. For lovers of The Human Abstract/Scale the Summit/BTBaM. Musically they're quite mature:

A Cursive Lie






A Cursive Lie | Facebook


----------



## FatKol




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Satyricon - Repined Bastard Nation


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Kate Bush, '50 Words For Snow' : NPR


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## metasequoia

Ah, my roommate just got me into Periphery. So naturally, I am listening to Periphery nonstop.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Cynic `Sentiment` 





Awesome !!!.


----------



## hysteresis




----------



## celticelk




----------



## FarBeyondMetal

New ASP....Francesco rules


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## stevo1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL_LUbr60CA&ob=av3e


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Cyntex

Jedi Mind Tricks - Trail Of Lies


----------



## FatKol




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Joeywilson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEmeXQYIg-Q


----------



## The_Mop




----------



## MitchellJBurgess

My Damnation - Chelsea Grin
YEAH!


----------



## Static

vildhjarta - Dagger


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Dionaea - Same Story


----------



## scherzo1928

Page 777!!

listening (and watching) this!


----------



## Sicarius

The Who's Quadrophenia (2011 remaster)

It's still the best album I've ever heard, and my favorite record of all time.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## FatKol

Such moving music! Amazing!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy

Pretty cool rhythm tone:


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Isolation


----------



## Stealth7

Loving the new TBDM album!


----------



## highlordmugfug

'Class' is in session.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Stealthtastic

Cannibal Corpse unplugged


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic !!!.




That solo is always some nice icing on the cake of awesome.


----------



## CD1221




----------



## Sy01

Porcupine Tree - Open Car


----------



## JPMike




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Sy01

La Roux - Tigerlilly

no guitars in it at all, but... I'm sure a few keytars would cover it nicely.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Augury

My homies Effacement Of A Witch

Effacement of a Witch - BandPage | Facebook
Song 'Eden'


----------



## espman




----------



## Sy01

Mammal - Smash The Piñata


----------



## Stealth7

Stealth7 said:


> Loving the new TBDM album!


----------



## book_of_lies777

Orchid - "The Eyes Behind the Wall"



this band should be HUGE.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Robbler




----------



## Into Obsidian

Richard Brunelle was the man in morbid angel


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## celticelk




----------



## XEN

Chimp Spanner. Nuff said.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## celticelk




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Stealth7

Aborted - The Purity of Perversion. 

Edit: It's now Engineering the Dead.


----------



## Sy01

Joe Satriani - Secret Prayer


Been a while since I listened to this album; but I just remembered why I love it. .__.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## craigny

I've been listening to Nevermore and Arch Enemy....


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Underworld

Right now = Septic Flesh, The Great Mass album. And right after its gotta be Kaya Project, Desert Phase album.


----------



## espman




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## caron_400

KEITH MERROW&#8217;S DEMISERY: THE EXCLUSIVE FULL ALBUM STREAM | MetalSucks 

Demisery - Hive of Mutation 

Keith Merrow's death metal projet with Gord Olson. It's awesome.


----------



## book_of_lies777

heavy stoner awesomeness (but us non-stoners like it too!)


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Cyntex

The Francesco Artusato Project - Quantum Tunneling


----------



## Stealth7

NP: A Question of Heaven.


----------



## Lagtastic

Banjo Difficulties!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## DropTheSun

Nerve End 

These guys are AMAZING! They just released new EP, called AXIS. Go to their website and download it for free. nerveend.com


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## book_of_lies777

Into Obsidian said:


>





this is badass. We used to play "Headless Cross" back in my cover band days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPrHOrtFsrs&feature=related

The Tony Martin Sabbath years are criminally underrated, IMHO.


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex

Skyharbor - Order 66


----------



## Stealth7

[youtube]q3QlIQvA4[/youtube]


----------



## book_of_lies777

it don't get no better than this:


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## book_of_lies777

oh hell yeah - Immortal is the shit! I have the "Live at Wacken 2007" dvd. 

Abbath is hilarious. Did you see the thing he did with Guitar World a few years back? Too funny!


----------



## Stealth7

book_of_lies777 said:


> oh hell yeah - Immortal is the shit! I have the "Live at Wacken 2007" dvd.
> 
> Abbath is hilarious. Did you see the thing he did with Guitar World a few years back? Too funny!



Yeah I've seen them a few times, The best part is where he starts playing Pinch Harmonics.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Cormorant, 'Dwellings' : NPR


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Fucking outstanding... I'm speechless.


----------



## USMarine75

Why have I never heard of this band before? Amazing... I want more. This sounds like exactly what is in my head and what I would write... you know, if I was good.






Merrow - Awaken the Stone King


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Deftones White Pony!!


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Static

Veil of Maya - Mowgli


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Annihilator - Metal


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## MetalBuddah

Dream Theater - Take the Time


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Consciousness Removal Project - The Reclusive Road


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970

Good live clip!


----------



## JPMike

She's unbeatable! Genius!!


----------



## Stealth7

Love this album!


----------



## cyril v




----------



## Sebastian

Joe Cocker - What Becomes Of The Broken-Hearted


----------



## JPMike

I love the theme, uplifting song to start your day!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## s_k_mullins

I've been listening to all of this guy's covers on Youtube... Pretty awesome stuff! 

wasitthat&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## thedarkoceans

ion dissonance,acacia strain,the ocean,converge.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

IMO Diamond Heads best song. All my bros, please take a listen


----------



## sahaal




----------



## Rock4ever

Nightwish Imaginaerium and so far it's crap.

I swear with this, the new megadeth and opeth albums, it's like all the bands I like have decided to just go out and take a gigantic crap this year. Only thing I think I've been satisfied this year is Dream Theater's new album.


----------



## GSingleton

lose yourself....


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## JPMike

Even though, I am a guitarist, I just love Bob Berg's phrasing in this performance.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## GSingleton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GVsAeQCYcM&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## GSingleton

oops lag.

but...yeah


----------



## book_of_lies777

the lyrics are amazing - check it out:

Diamonds and Rust: Dissection - "Black Dragon"


----------



## Static

Vildhjarta - (old) Traces


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## cwhitey2

Painted in Exile EP's


----------



## Pooluke41

I think we all love the cure.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor


----------



## book_of_lies777

Sephiroth952 said:


>





one of the greatest metal songs ever recorded.

R.I.P. Ronnie


----------



## book_of_lies777

Cyntex said:


> Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor




I LOVE the music of Nevermore, but Warrel Dane's vocal style makes me wanna punch him.


----------



## Blake1970

Bad audio but still cool.


----------



## Dvaienat




----------



## Into Obsidian

Speaking of Sabbath..


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

These albums are pretty much dominating my personal airtime at the moment.


----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## TinyAlaska

The new Drake album "Take Care". Game changing.


----------



## book_of_lies777

it's live so the sound isn't great, but it's passable... 

I freakin' LOVE this band! If you haven't heard The Devils Blood, and you dig classic rock with psychedelic atmosphere, you NEED to listen to em.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Yeah buddy this is super funky!


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Toe - c


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Murmel

Put this up in HD. Every other video I found of it was terrible. It's a great song so I think it deservers some good listening quality.


----------



## Repner




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Love this song, awesome stuff !!!.


----------



## Crometeef

looping a lot of Katatonia lately. hard to pick a favorite, but here is some i've been listening to all morning.






^ awesome riff at 3:19


^ remastered + Mikael = win


----------



## the britt shredder

Trivium Periphery Bulb's random stuff that's out After the Burial Protest the Hero An Endless Sporadic, if you don't know them look them up amazing progressive rock. And one of Australia's finest, Parkway Drive


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## Volsung




----------



## Sy01

Pure Reason Revolution - Blitzkrieg


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## vampiregenocide

The Mire - Shadows


----------



## -42-




----------



## hereticemir




----------



## Into Obsidian

BEST DIAMOND HEAD SONG, EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Into Obsidian

All you 80s rockers, you MUST listen to this obscure but awesome band, Heavy Bones.
This song just fuckin rules.


----------



## technomancer

Fred Brum - Atonement


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## JPMike




----------



## Ninetyfour




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Ikiharmaa

An Endless Sporadic - Eternal Bloom


----------



## xeL

Thrice - Vheissu + B-Sides

Currently at:


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Static

Fellsilent - Immerse


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## scherzo1928

this guys always deliver


----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## book_of_lies777

Dissection - "Black Dragon"

what an amazing album for Jon Nödtveidt to leave as a final legacy.


----------



## Alimination




----------



## pink freud

I can't stop listening to it. It's a masterpiece, possibly one of the best songs of the year:
http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xkv6vx


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## celticelk




----------



## realtalkbrah

Fuck the facts/Nails/Seizures


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Rush `Closer To The Heart`



Classic !!!. 



Into Obsidian, you have an awesome taste in music dude, DRI rule !!!. *starts circle pit*


----------



## Into Obsidian

^


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Stealth7 said:


>



Saw them again when they played their last show here a while back. Talked with them before the show and man, those are some of the coolest, down to earth people you'll ever hang with. They were giving out those cds for free too, which is pretty damn cool.

Immolation, you are nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## steve1

Been watching the music channels tonight (flipping between scuzz and kerrang, so focusing on the more mainstream side of things here) as I've been out of touch with current events in metal for some time. It seems glam is making some kind of comeback. 

I don't feel I've been missing much from what I've seen tonight.


----------



## GSingleton

I only enjoy skrillex or adele very sparingly and only on occassion....but....this......DESTROYS EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug

I

Hot damn it's a good night/morning.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Into Obsidian said:


>





oh man, I used to jam out to the Crossover album back in the day!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

Dat intro solo ...


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Possessed `Pentagram`



Classic !!!. 

Into Obsidian, do you like the Swiss band `Messiah` ?


----------



## Into Obsidian

Yeah man Extreme Cold Weather is crazy! they are pretty unique IMO 
Possessed is awesome too


----------



## book_of_lies777

Uriah Heep is so awesome. I was only 5 years old when this came out, and I didn't get into em until I was 20 or so(late 80s), but better late than never. 20+ years later and they still blow me away(yeah, I'm an old fart).


----------



## Daemoniac

Separator - Pneumatic Detach


----------



## Daemoniac

Vyrisus - Skinny Puppy


----------



## friez256

Sick guitar play through 

Day In Day Out - Initia Nova Guitar Play Through - YouTube


----------



## AK DRAGON

Need I say more??


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Altar of Plagues - Mammal


----------



## Disfiguring Reality

I'll just leave this here...

The Individual Contingency (Teaser) by disfiguringreality on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## the britt shredder

Thank you Rise Against lover. Personally I'm listening to Born of Osiris and, yes i said and, Veil of Maya FTW


----------



## DLG

been on a huge Emperor kick lately. Blasting IX Equlibrium now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Blotted Science - 'A Sting Operation, Pt. II - Cessation Sanitation'


----------



## berserker213

Scar Symmetry - Deviate From the Form


----------



## drmosh

unf


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Simply divine


----------



## faceless_void

Music player's on shuffle, last two songs a short while ago:

Evanescence- What You Want
Eminem - Girls


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Shit this song gets me started!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## craigny

Its been Meshuggah, Nevermore, and Arch Enemy.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Hell yeah I need to start a Loverboy cover band!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Stealth7 said:


>



Hrm... vut iz dis? :listens:

Yea, I'm diggin this.


----------



## ilyti

Iced Earth - Anguish of Youth


----------



## Shi7Disc0

first signs of frost
aphex twin
vildhjarta's new album


----------



## s_k_mullins

I very rarely listen to rap or hip hop, but I have been digging Donald Glover's new Childish Gambino album.

And for those who aren't familiar with him, Donald Glover is a comedian who stars on the tv series _Community_ (Community (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)





A few of my favorite lines from these songs:
"My dick is like an accent mark, it's all about the over E's (ovaries)"
"69 is only dinner for two"
"I'm going straight for your thighs like the cake you ate"
"I love pussies, I love bitches, I should be running PETA"


----------



## Stealth7

R.I.P Chuck.


----------



## Shi7Disc0

The link at the top of the thread has LOG's new single release for their 2012 album titled "Ghost Walking". I am happy about this.


----------



## oryphic

Caspa - Essential Mix


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Such a killer band.


----------



## Randy




----------



## guitarister7321

Listening to Dagger by Vildhjarta at the moment.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928

holy pink sock!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Lagtastic

You really need to listen to this album start to finish, very tough to pick a favorite track.


----------



## Cyntex

Vildhjarta - The Lone Deranger


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Rush `Natural Science` (live 1980)



Classic !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## DLG

scherzo1928 said:


> holy pink sock!




listening to this as well


----------



## book_of_lies777

Gorgoroth - "Carving a Giant" (uncensored - NOT safe for work/kids!)


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## DLG

Blake1970 said:


>




I worked part time in a pool hall in the 90s and therefore cannot listen to this album anymore because it was the most abused album in the jukebox for like 4 straight years. 

still a great one though.


----------



## book_of_lies777

The Devil's Blood - "The Anti-Kosmik Magick"


----------



## The_Mop

Beautiful album.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Not bad for youtube quality.


----------



## Cyntex

Chimp Spanner - Dark Age Of Technology

got the free download track with the preorder


----------



## Buddha92




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## willow

Possibly the most epic sound i've heard come from two instruments...


----------



## SirMyghin




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## book_of_lies777

actually, I'm listening to my own latest single _"Night of the Goatess"_. I was sharing it on Facebook with my brother-in-law who's never heard any of my original stuff, and... well, I dig it too! hehehe



here's the band Facebook page, if you dig it: http://www.facebook.com/GoeticCircle


----------



## Repner




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

Obscura - Euclidean Elements


----------



## PyramidSmasher




----------



## caron_400

Gorelord - Deathbreed - YouTube


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## violent mouth

LOWKEY - TERRORIST? (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube



Aliases - All that Glitters is Gold - YouTube


----------



## Into Obsidian

FOR GREEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

**



*Awesome !!!. *


----------



## Cyntex

Paul Wardingham - Orbital Decay


----------



## Cyntex

Polygraphist - Bruxism


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## book_of_lies777

Cyntex said:


>





I LOVE Death!  "Pull The Plug" was the very first song I ever tabbed out by myself, waaaay back in the late 80s... (the second was Overkill's "Feel The Fire"  )

R.I.P. Chuck


----------



## book_of_lies777

Suffocation - "Pierced From Within" live at Wacken 2005


----------



## mullac321

Beyond murder by dawn of demise. awesome song.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

^that rules

For me:



Included in a playlist I made, aptly called: "Acoustic Metal Songs".


----------



## Cyntex

book_of_lies777 said:


> I LOVE Death!  "Pull The Plug" was the very first song I ever tabbed out by myself, waaaay back in the late 80s... (the second was Overkill's "Feel The Fire"  )
> 
> R.I.P. Chuck



Sweet, I only found out about Death after Chuck's death, never got to see them live . I did once dream I was jamming with Chuck, it was awesome.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealth7

This album fucking RAWKS!


----------



## Grimbold

so funny


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Arde595




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Ever Forthright!


----------



## Azyiu

B'z - IT'S SHOWTIME!!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cabinet

Leprous \m/
I'm liking these guys more than Opeth by far. Although I'd LOVE to see Akerfeldt do guest vocals on a track or two


----------



## Cabinet

Leprous \m/
I'm liking these guys more than Opeth by far. Although I'd LOVE to see Akerfeldt do guest vocals on a track or two


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## slowro

Levi/Werstler - Avalanche of Worms 
The entire album floors me, I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ry_z




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## D1nkum

Chelsea grin - Calling in Silence.... (  ) it's been on repeat for the past 2 days.

Boris the Blade's new EP
Thy art is Murder - The Adversary
Widow the Sea
Signal the Firing Squad
Within the Ruins
Whitechapel
Betraying the Martyrs.

stocking my brain up full of deathmetal and deathcore, looking for inspiration to write for my bands upcoming album.


----------



## GSingleton

http://soundcloud.com/impactfuze/focused-power

IMPACT FUZE.


----------



## Sebastian

Helmet - In The Meantime


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Don Vito

Just got home with the album. One of the best Deathcore records out there IMO.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## przemyslawwolski

http://www.youtube.com/embed/G6wUPCqwWI8
Allison is amazing


----------



## przemyslawwolski

Allison is amazing


----------



## USMarine75

Breach the Void - Monochromatic Era


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## craigny

Megadeth: Th1rt3en


----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## book_of_lies777

Blake1970 said:


>






I have this dvd. 

R.I.P. Chuck


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## redskyharbor




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## idunno

10 points for death and baroness!


----------



## idunno




----------



## idunno

Check the bass solo at 1.33


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Repner




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## DMONSTER

After years of hearing about their praise, I'm giving Opeth a listen, and I am really really digging it  

Album: My Arms, Your Hearse


----------



## Repner

DMONSTER said:


> After years of hearing about their praise, I'm giving Opeth a listen, and I am really really digging it
> 
> Album: My Arms, Your Hearse


Nice album choice. One of my personal favourites. Blackwater Park is another good starting point. Give that one a try


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## DMONSTER

Repner said:


> Nice album choice. One of my personal favourites. Blackwater Park is another good starting point. Give that one a try



Thanks man, i appreciate it, now i have an idea of where to go after this one!


----------



## Don Vito

Memoria from Fate/Zero

no Youtube link due to copyright


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Damn this is good!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Repner




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ry_z




----------



## SchecterBurzum

St.Anger album by Metallica, I dont care what you think its a great album! Maybe not as good as their old stuff but still good!!


----------



## PrayForAnAfterlife

They're worth checking out..
Anubis | Facebook


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Martyr


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## sahil1420

linkin park from the inside..


----------



## Cabinet

Dubstep


----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Aftermath


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## the britt shredder

Trivium- In Waves, the album is so amazing i can't help it. 
Periphery
Animals As Leaders
Divine Heresy
After The Burial

Veil of Maya and, yes and, Born of Osiris


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Rojne

I post the first song on the album as Im on the last song on CD2 of this album "Snow" and it's
a concept album so you have to listen to everything and damn.. it's just great!
Awesome band and awesome song and awesome album!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## sahaal

fuck yeah


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Variant

*In case you were wondering, this is what modern rock musicians were doing in 2011 while James Hetfield was Lou Reed's fucking table: *


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Repner

I have to preorder this album NOW!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## metalhead9838772

Stealth7 said:


>



I love you? It's my favorite album to play in a car 

Anyways, I'm listening to First Fragment's EP


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cyntex

Born Of Osiris - Last Straw


----------



## espman

Gojira - Indians


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## cyril v




----------



## s_k_mullins

Candlebox- Alive in Seattle


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## USMarine75

This dude can shred...





David T Chastain - Heavy Excursions


----------



## speedy thrash

Slayer-Here Comes the Pain


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Randy




----------



## habicore_5150

Real nice tribal-ish creepy sounding atmosphere I'm hearing there


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## maucke

John Scofield - i need a doctor


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## BoomBoyBooms

At this moment, You And What Army's the End of the Beginning album


----------



## Don Vito

I have loved JFAC since this album came out.


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - Cylindrical Sea


----------



## ry_z




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## the britt shredder

Been listening to these guys for a while and decided to share.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Repner

^ I was on a bit of a BG binge yesterday. Can't wait to see them again for the 4th time this summer


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Stealthtastic

ALL THE WAY NUKKA!!!


For those of you who don't know me, I'm a Ryan Knight whore.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## USMarine75

Stephan Forte...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Andy James live...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## terrormuzik




----------



## Randy




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## s_k_mullins

Between the Buried and Me- Colors Live


----------



## decypher

fucking huge stache...

and a shitload of instruments on stage


----------



## transverser

They are from Austin, Tx. I feel like these guys are doing something frsh with the 8 string even those there are still some djent elements as well. Check it. Aynrei - BandPage | Facebook


----------



## Variant




----------



## JouniK86




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Variant




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## nojyeloot

USMarine75 said:


> Never heard of these guys before (very late to the game lol)... but I'm hooked... I bought these and I have them on random/shuffle. I think Enigmatic Calling is my favorite so far but we'll see...



GET READY TO LIVE, BRO. Osiris' Eyes off of Celestrial Entrance (my fav) is what got me into them, thanks to the old iTunes "Prog Radio" stream channel. Quickly followed by Back To The Magic of Childhood (pt 1 & 2). 

They DON'T put out bad material.

EDIT: To contribute, now listening to:


----------



## USMarine75

nojyeloot said:


> GET READY TO LIVE, BRO. Osiris' Eyes off of Celestrial Entrance (my fav) is what got me into them, thanks to the old iTunes "Prog Radio" stream channel. Quickly followed by Back To The Magic of Childhood (pt 1 & 2).
> 
> They DON'T put out bad material.


 
Let me know if you have any other similar suggestions. I also bought Epysode and Adagio's Dominate and Underworld albums. I gave a quick listen to Jorn and Edguy and will prob check those out in more depth soon. This all started because Paul Wardingham recommended the new Stephan Forte solo album which is *amazing*... that led me to Adagio which led me to Pagan's Mind...

tl;dr fuck you Paul Wardingham I just spent $100 on iTunes.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## nojyeloot

USMarine75 said:


> Let me know if you have any other similar suggestions. I also bought Epysode and Adagio's Dominate and Underworld albums. I gave a quick listen to Jorn and Edguy and will prob check those out in more depth soon. This all started because Paul Wardingham recommended the new Stephan Forte solo album which is *amazing*... that led me to Adagio which led me to Pagan's Mind...
> 
> tl;dr fuck you Paul Wardingham I just spent $100 on iTunes.



_Now checking Stephan Forte..._

Absolutely, like you said, check out Jorn's albums, there's 3432516 of them, and they all sound just like Whitesnake, but still rule. 

As for similar to PM: 
-Vanden Plas
-Circus Maximus (music, not vox. DT + Symphony X)
-Mind's Eye - A Gentleman's Hurricane (only)

 re: Paul Wardingham


----------



## terrormuzik




----------



## Don Vito

Featuring Marty Friedman


----------



## USMarine75

Might I also recommend these that I stumbled upon... just starting to listen to right now... long ride home:


----------



## Domkid118

Mastodon- Coloney of Birchmen \m/


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## sirshredsalot

Marty friedman-dragons kiss


----------



## Don Vito

from this


Now Tayne I can get into.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## terrormuzik




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## USMarine75

Can't get enough of this album... listened to it several times through since yesterday. It has everything I like about Symphony X and Dream Theater and none of the stuff I don't like. Haven't listened to the new one yet... anyone know if there is a difference between the original _Infinity Divine_ and the reissue? (I'll probably pick it up asap).


----------



## nojyeloot

USMarine75 said:


> Can't get enough of this album... listened to it several times through since yesterday. It has everything I like about Symphony X and Dream Theater and none of the stuff I don't like. Haven't listened to the new one yet... anyone know if there is a difference between the original [I]Infinity Divine[/I] and the reissue? (I'll probably pick it up asap).[/QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome man.
> 
> Not sure about the two ID albums' differences.
> 
> Forgot to also suggest [B]Myrath [/B]to you yesterday.


----------



## Iamasingularity

So talented, yet so underrated:


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## mentalfuneral




----------



## Cabinet

mentalfuneral said:


>



Have you got their new album?
It's so fucking great.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Blake1970

Showing my age with this one!


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Don Vito

^ Same here. Jason Richardson


----------



## Stealth7

Chris Cornell


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy

USMarine75 said:


> Can't get enough of this album... listened to it several times through since yesterday. It has everything I like about Symphony X and Dream Theater and none of the stuff I don't like. Haven't listened to the new one yet... anyone know if there is a difference between the original _Infinity Divine_ and the reissue? (I'll probably pick it up asap).



One of my favorite bands.  New album is very strong/highly enjoyable. Get it, without hesitation sir!   

As far as the differences between the remastered version of Infinity vs the original, I think all that changed really is the addition of 2 bonus songs, one of them being a very spot on cover of King Diamond's "At the Graves." Probably the best King Diamond cover I've heard tbh.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Iamasingularity

Saw this when I was 8 on MTV. 



I just turned 19, nothing has changed.


----------



## blaaargh

And to think last year I said I was done with black metal...


----------



## Don Vito

TimmaethBoy said:


>


lol just checked this out. Thought it was gonna be some kvlt ambient black metal shit.


----------



## Don Vito

Listening to this again.


----------



## Iamasingularity

kennedyblake said:


> Listening to this again.


----------



## Don Vito

Iamasingularity said:


>


I don't know either. I like the solo.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito

Last song of the night. I need to get my ass to bed lol.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## book_of_lies777

Acid King - "Heavy Load" live


----------



## book_of_lies777

Iamasingularity said:


> Saw this when I was 8 on MTV.
> 
> ...{Meshuggah video}...
> 
> I just turned 19, nothing has changed.





when I was 8 we barely had color television... shit's changed ALOT.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Reverend Bizarre - "Doom Over The World"


----------



## terrormuzik

I can't wait for the release of Grind the Ocean.. Will pre order tee and cd for sure ;]


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy




----------



## Iamasingularity

book_of_lies777 said:


> when I was 8 we barely had color television... shit's changed ALOT.



Although I`m sure your much older than me, I sometimes feel old as fuck.
Just mentioning the NES/Atari/Sega stuff to kids these days is frowned upon, as If I`m telling them boring war stories.


----------



## Lagtastic

So damned funky. Gotta love the cowbell solo at the end.


----------



## Arde595

Great song!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## -42-

yes...Yes...YES


----------



## TimmaethBoy

kennedyblake said:


> lol just checked this out. Thought it was gonna be some kvlt ambient black metal shit.



Sorry to disappoint you.  

What'd you think of it anyway?


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Kalan




----------



## Don Vito

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...3596l0l4824l10l10l0l0l0l0l256l1791l0.9.1l10l0http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdfyV1a5r8M
Favorite song from this album.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## CrushingAnvil

'_Eye of The Beholder_' and RIGHT NOW '_One_' by Metallic0re.


----------



## blaaargh

fuck, this album is so damn perfect


----------



## Alimination

I've been on porcupine tree's nuts for quite some time now.


----------



## Cabinet

Space music!
Such a great way to kill a quiet evening


----------



## book_of_lies777

Smoke - "Hallucination"


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Ikiharmaa

Soilwork - The Aardvark Trail


----------



## misingonestring

Amon Amarth - The Hero


----------



## book_of_lies777

*Stangala* - vintage(sounding) occult doom rock

their bandcamp page:
Boued Tousek Hag Traou Mat All | Stangala


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cabinet

Cold Becoming - Ulcerate

Off their new 2011 album \m/


----------



## Kalan

kennedyblake said:


>




My fav album of COB, i bet your as keen as me for new wintersun!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## 8Fingers

This morning I had an o.d. of DT(images & words-awake-falling into infinity-scenes from a memory).
All other albums have songs I like but those 4 are master pieces.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Justin7




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970

Some heavy shit.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

Argh, this thread caught me again. Gotta be honest. At least I can blame shuffle:


----------



## GSingleton

sho nuff...


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## Repner




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## GSingleton

TOASTY!


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## 8Fingers

I think I never spent one day of my life without music so today I decided to listen to someting I never heard...

SILENCE


----------



## Repner




----------



## damigu




----------



## Don Vito

Not on Youtube, but I thought I'd post anyway.

E standard FTW!


----------



## Double A

Seriously, greatest song of all time.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## broj15

Because sometimes I'm just in the mood for some nasty, dirty industrial


----------



## damigu

^^^^
my favorite bob dylan cover ever




i haven't listened to this album in forever. thanks for reminding me of an old favorite!


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Fiction




----------



## Seventary




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

One of the best songs from the best movie soundtrack I've ever heard. Yes, I made that a _definitive_ statement


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## The_Mop

Just about as awesome as anything could be


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Repner




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito

kickin' some slightly older BoO


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## virtualfarmseed

A soft music
 Open Pollinated Seeds


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex

Eels - Woman Driving, Man Sleeping


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## beyondtheepilogue

I can't stop listening to Steven Wilson's new album Grace For Drowning. I'd post a Youtube clip, but I don't know how. (help? haha)


----------



## Iamasingularity

beyondtheepilogue said:


> I can't stop listening to Steven Wilson's new album Grace For Drowning. I'd post a Youtube clip, but I don't know how. (help? haha)



Lol. Just take the url of the youtube video and post it. Also featured links don`t work, so make sure to omit the "feature" part of the url to post those kind of youtube links.


----------



## beyondtheepilogue

Iamasingularity said:


> Lol. Just take the url of the youtube video and post it. Also featured links don`t work, so make sure to omit the "feature" part of the url to post those kind of youtube links.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Into Obsidian,


Slayer and Rush = Awesome !!!. 


Listening to the above `Xanadu video` by Rush (having great fun playing bits of it on my bass) !!!. 

Imagine Geddy Lee singing `Hell Awaits` or Tom Araya singing `Tom Sawyer` ?


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Tanoma

Dead Seeds - Lamb of God


----------



## USMarine75

Animations - Reset Your Soul [2009]

Google


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## AntoAchilles

Tech Death win.


----------



## Cyntex

how did I miss the video :O <3


----------



## Tree




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Tanoma

Right now im listening to Fireface - High on Fire


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Ikiharmaa

Anathema - Flying


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Doug N

Be sure to listen past the first minute. Starts slow, but then rips. This album is growing on me in a big way, Haken is really good.


----------



## Doug N

Really should have posted this one as my favorite, great vocals and groove, kind of reminds me of Leprous vox. Too bad they aren't really gaining traction from a sales perspective.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Lagtastic

Gotta love the old school tone.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't actually own any Dream Theater albums so I'm confined to streaming for now =(

need to make a trip to FYE


----------



## book_of_lies777

*ORCHID* - _"Eyes Behind the Wall"_ - Live at the 2011 Hammer of Doom festival. "Eyes Behind the Wall" is from their full length album 'Capricorn'(2011). 

If you dig old school, obscure Black Sabbath(meaning NOT "Paranoid" or "Iron Man" for the bazillionth time), this will kick your ass:



_"Described as 70`s occult rock from San Fransisco and more Sabbath than Sabbath, Orchid has released one of the catchiest debut releases in the last 10 years. Released on Church Within Records, this is a easily accessible classic rock meets stoner doom masterpiece that hasn't left the my CD player since i picked this baby up. A lot of bands play this style but not many have mastered the sound as much as Orchid have, one listen to the opening track "Into The Sun" and you are instantly hooked by the abundant grooves this band has."

~review for Orchid's debut EP 'Through the Devil's Doorway' on Doomantia_
http://www.doommantia.com/2010/01/orchid-through-devils-doorway.html

Orchid on facebook: http://www.facebook.com/orchidsf


----------



## Iamasingularity

And yet we fight our government`s wars....


----------



## USMarine75

(Beware, this will make you feel like your playing is shit...)


----------



## book_of_lies777

Blake1970 said:


>






this song helped me thru a very traumatic time in my life... 

R.I.P. Peter Steele


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## USMarine75

^ Haha... Wardingham is in the queue right after Keith Merrow!


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## -42-




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Cyntex

this vid keeps cracking me up


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Iamasingularity

No comments. Just hands down.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## TimmaethBoy

USMarine75 said:


> (Beware, this will make you feel like your playing is shit...)



Sweet, forgot this was out. :clicks buy button:


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Iamasingularity said:


> No comments. Just hands down.




Holy shit, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Iamasingularity

^^^^
This thing is pretty old. I just remembered this, and visited it yesterday. They`ve come up with some pretty cool stuff, go check them out.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## damigu




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

"War" by Joe Satriani - From "Satchurated", In Select U.S. Theaters March 2012! - YouTube

No idea why the link started showing like this but this movie is going to be awesome.


----------



## blaaargh

some of the dudes got back together as Inverloch, and they're putting out a new album on Relapse BLABBERMOUTH.NET - INVERLOCH Signs With RELAPSE RECORDS
can't wait to hear that shit


----------



## damigu




----------



## Sephiroth952

This song kicks sooo much ass. With sevenstrings at that!


----------



## broj15

2 great bands. Not metal at all and they are both in my top 5 






I figured atleast a few of you might enjoy that last tune


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

I wish Keith Moon was still alive.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Randy Rhoads \m/


----------



## ittoa666

Currently loving this band. A bit different from what I usually listen to, plus their singer is smoking hot, and they're Swedish. Good stuff.


----------



## decypher

Am absolutely blown away by this live version... fuck what a solo.....


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Holy Katana

Amusement Parks on Fire's self-titled.

I've basically been listening to nothing but shoegaze and post-metal this week.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ever since I read that Fear Factory thread a few days ago, I've been listening to them non-stop... 

But sadly, Mr. Cazeras, this is the song I'm listening to ATM...



The main riff is such a damn hook.


----------



## Don Vito

Not on Youtube but whatever.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## TimmaethBoy

Loving this album, oh so much.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Woke Up Dead

kennedyblake said:


>




Arguably my favorite solo.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

TimmaethBoy said:


>


 

Hahaha. Arguably my favorite album. What a good day for this thread.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

(repost) great version of this song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still on my Fear Factory binge.


----------



## nickgray




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Psycroptic - The Throne Of Kings by MetalSucks on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Iamasingularity

tdededederededum.


----------



## USMarine75

Arkan - Salam (2011)


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Iamasingularity

DaedaedududdDaedaedududdDaedaedududdDaedaedududd

tstststststststststststststststststststststststststststststststst


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Gotta love mid 90's thrash about blackjack (someone's been hanging out with Pantera me thinks). Love it.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Woke Up Dead said:


> Gotta love mid 90's thrash about blackjack (someone's been hanging out with Pantera me thinks). Love it.



I wonder why they censored the drummer`s face...


----------



## Semikiller




----------



## ShredEmall




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Vostre Roy

\m/


----------



## Iamasingularity

My feelings in a nutshell.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito

Not sure why I don't have this album yet.


----------



## Cyntex

Animals As Leaders - Do Not Go Gently


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Iamasingularity

Cyntex said:


> Animals As Leaders - Do Not Go Gently


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## pink freud

Because it's 2/1/12


----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## USMarine75

Arkan - Hilal (2008)


----------



## Iamasingularity

USMarine75 said:


> Arkan - Hilal (2008)



I snipe down other players on Riyadh maps while listening to stuff like that.


----------



## USMarine75

Iamasingularity said:


> I snipe down other players on Riyadh maps while listening to stuff like that.


 
^ translate please


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Woke Up Dead

can't believe these guys weren't famouser the first time around. love this band.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## USMarine75

Stephan Forte... The Shadows Compendium. Channeling a lil bit of Jason Becker on this one. I lock my guitar room before I play track 2 (De Praestiglis Daemonum) otherwise I'll just start smashing my guitars... I don't usually get jealous, but when I do... it's Stephan Forte.


----------



## Arde595




----------



## Variant

Rushday, motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 



Variant,

Rush rule (one of the best bands ever) !!!. 

This is my Favourite Rush song ...


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MikeH

Rise Against's 'Siren Song of the Counter Culture'. If you don't like this album, GTFO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The band that got me into heavy music.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Scream for me Long Beach !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Cyntex

Textures - Burning The Midnight Oil


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does this song count?


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Iamasingularity

2:35- rrrrrrrrrooooooooooooaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrr


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## craigny

Mastodon - The Hunter


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Cyntex

Chimp Spanner - Möbius Pt. 1

The cd arrived this morning in my mailbox, nice surprise cause I totally forgot I pre-ordered it


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

Scar Symm... I mean this:


----------



## Randy

Noir Tone EP | Zelliack


----------



## Iamasingularity

Daniel Tompkins of Tesseract`s current project.
A full length album is to be expected.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Iamasingularity

"Never stray, from the common lines"


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

Because I owe it to the first record to give this one a 2nd chance:


----------



## Randy

u c wut i did thar?


----------



## AntoAchilles

nojyeloot said:


> Because I owe it to the first record to give this one a 2nd chance:



True that. Although you're right in thinking that Weightless' predecessor was a better record. It just had a lot to live up to =/


----------



## ZeeW

Blake1970 said:


>




I just love this - the theatre is


----------



## celticelk

Bill Frisell: Tiny Desk Concert : NPR


----------



## damigu




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Mitochondria

Woods 5. Woods of Ypres. Good Shit.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Repner




----------



## Lagtastic

While I am a huge Adagio fan, I have never been into Stephan's guitar tone. This album has completely changed that. For awhile I felt that Paul Wardingham's CD was the best instrumental release of 2011, but this album makes it a tough call.


----------



## USMarine75

Lagtastic said:


> While I am a huge Adagio fan, I have never been into Stephan's guitar tone. This album has completely changed that. For awhile I felt that Paul Wardingham's CD was the best instrumental release of 2011, but this album makes it a tough call.



LOVE Paul's album... a lot... but it's this ^^^


----------



## USMarine75

BTW I have a playlist for work that includes Forte's and Wardingham's albums, plus these:

Polarization:

Merrow:

Tony MacAlpine !!!


Francesco Artusato Project:


(Also Loomis and Cooley)

Ahhh... and I'm spent.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

AntoAchilles said:


> True that. Although you're right in thinking that Weightless' predecessor was a better record. It just had a lot to live up to =/


 
I don't know man. I kind of gave the second album an autopass as a result of the first one. In retrospect, the new one is very good but I'm starting to get bored of the style, regardless of the substance. 

I see Tosin going straight up jazz in a few years a la Poland or Skolnick.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## AntoAchilles

This lies amongst my favourite songs/albums of all time. Amazing band.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Safe Home


----------



## Pooluke41

I seriously love this song.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Repner




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Woke Up Dead

oh Devy


----------



## Woke Up Dead

After listening to that James Murphy / Devin Townsend track (Possibly Devin's best vocal performance.) I found this other excellent band that James Murphy produced. Their album appears to be unpurchaseable. (Note: I have since learned it is because they haven't released it yet lol).


----------



## berserker213

a friend posted something on FB about wearing sunglasses at night. I had to listen to this right away lol


----------



## blaaargh

for some reason I've been listening to a ton of death metal recently, which I've never really gotten into before.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy

Life's too short to play slow


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## stevo1

Some new Cannibal corpse! 
Cannibal Corpse Premiere New Song, &#8220;Scourge of Iron&#8221; - Revolver Magazine


----------



## Woke Up Dead

The reason I own a 7 string


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Still cracks me up!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 

If you love Iron Maiden, you can hear how this band was a big influence on them !!!.


----------



## decypher

If anyone is into Alphaville, this is one of their sideprojects. as nobody on here is into Alphaville, nobody here will like this either, but thats ok, I think it's a fantastic pop song and I would rather listen to this than to another dull djent-wannabe.


----------



## damigu




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## JeffFromMtl

For real though. I am.


----------



## Don Vito

Not the cleanest rendition, but this just blows my fucking mind.


----------



## Don Vito

Proof that you can write badass metal and still be catchy.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I remember seeing Slayer play this at Wembley Arena on the 14th of October 1990 !!!!. 



Did anyone else here go to Clash Of The Titans and see Slayer, Megadeth, Testament, Suicidal Tendencies ? 

One of the best gigs I ever went to !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## blaaargh

Earlier I decided to give Vildhjarta a shot since everyone's riding their dicks so hard... boy was that a mistake. I had to play this to clean out my ears.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Black_Sheep

Stam1na - Valtiaan Uudet Vaatteet: 



F*cking great song!


----------



## Randy




----------



## GSingleton

THIS GUY RIGHT HURRR


----------



## espman




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Sang-Drax

One of my favourite albums ever, even though I've never really been a PT fan.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING AND LISTEN TO THIS NOW



*cough*... excuse my all caps. The song is simply that good.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


>




^ I WILL like this... I am going to keep listening to it until I love it. I don't get all the love for China Town or Stay Frosty IMO they are TERRIBLE. Corny and unlistenable. When DLR is singing uh-uh-uh-uh, uh-uh-uh-uh I cringe. And seriously, "Welcome to Chinatown"? Did he get that inspiration at a lunch buffet? Ugh. And for those die hard EVH fans is it just me or is every solo just a redux of his older solos? It's like he's ripping himself off. Anywho, I WILL like it.... I will. (Even if it makes me feel like Jodie Foster in The Accused.)


----------



## USMarine75

Oh and listening to this... it's a lil genre I call prog-porn:


----------



## Blake1970

Sure do miss this guy...


----------



## JPMike

I love this guy's voice and the lyrics!!! Pure GOLD!!!


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## Stealth7

Fleshgod Apocalypse - Agony


----------



## Randy




----------



## Murdstone




----------



## Iamasingularity

Haven`t posted here anything lately due to having the flu. My ears are throbbing and even the good stuff gives me the headaches. I managed to get through this one though.



Pretty much a DEI like album but with more of the creepy Allan Holdsworth +
Sol Niger jazz fusion metal stuff.


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Spaceman_Spiff




----------



## Randy




----------



## Sang-Drax




----------



## iamdunker

Awake by Dream Theater for the Millionth time. Also Devin Townsend's entire catalog.


----------



## Iamasingularity

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Sej1D7ayo&f

Meshuggah leaked a track.
Will give you an idea of their new direction.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## damigu




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic NWOBHM !!!.


----------



## Lagtastic

I feel sorry for people on this planet that refuse to listen to rock/metal/shred. They will never understand the greatness that is Perpetual Burn.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Lagtastic said:


> I feel sorry for people on this planet that refuse to listen to rock/metal/shred. They will never understand the greatness that is Perpetual Burn.


 
Well said !!!. 




Classic !!!.


----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## USMarine75

Anubis Gate... nothing fancy here... no sweeps... just a good tune


----------



## MartinMTL

Murdstone said:


>




Yes! I love Jaga Jazzist. 

Lately I've been listening to much more mellow stuff. The Avett Brothers, Boards of Canada, and Neil Young have been most played recently.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Looks like you been up to the devil's business


----------



## Michael

The new Bleeding Through album


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## book_of_lies777

Clutch - "50,000 Unstoppable Watts"


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## DLG

RIFFS OUT THE ASS


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## USMarine75

Evergrey...


----------



## USMarine75

^ Nevermind Evergrey.... watched this several times already and wow!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## book_of_lies777

Orchid - "Electric Father" fucking AMAZING!

Electric Father | Orchid


----------



## bouVIP

Def Leppard - Photograph


----------



## book_of_lies777

bouVIP said:


> Def Leppard - Photograph



that's a true classic. 

It was Def Leppard's _High & Dry_ album that made me want a Les Paul and a Marshall.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Haunted Shores:


----------



## Don Vito

dat Janne


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Jontain




----------



## Blake1970

Brings back some summer memories.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Joeywilson




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7

Going to see this live tonight!


----------



## Iamasingularity

nojyeloot said:


>



Uhhmmmm. Forgive me, but who`s that?


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Woke Up Dead

7 Shots - Volbeat featuring Mille Petrozza of Kreator and Michael Denner of Mercyful Fate / King Diamond. This song gets so good. I love it. 



It also inevitably leads me to listen to this song for some reason


----------



## damigu

of every version i've ever heard, i think anne-sophie mutter's phrasing of vivaldi's 4 seasons is the best.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Into Obsidian

This tune always gives me the chills what a beautiful piece.


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Chuganaught

Add Me - Chuganaught

Currently on Depeche Mode at the minute


----------



## Static

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## blaaargh

the whole album is available for download from their site in 230kbps mp3, ogg, and flac. Demilich - Download If you like death metal, this is essential shit.
EDIT: 100th post, dankness.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## shredder3386

Scale the Summit- Carving Desert Canyons and Protest the Hero- Fortress


----------



## Might-is-Right

Immolation!


Oblivion


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## damigu

in the closing hour of valentine's day, i submit this.


----------



## Iamasingularity

shredder3386 said:


> Scale the Summit- Carving Desert Canyons and Protest the Hero- Fortress



You can post youtube links here. Helps people listen to it on the spot as opposed to them looking into the whole thing.


----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I think I've finally admitted to myself that this was my favorite album of 2010. What a growl!


----------



## book_of_lies777

1970s-inspired occult rock from Holland. Female lead vocals, 3 guitar players with cool harmonies & stuff. 

*The Devil's Blood* - _"The Anti-Kosmik Magick"_



Dark mother of the endless sea
I bow down to kneel before Thee
I shake and I tremble in Thy sight

Companion to the Ancient Ones
Your darkness is like a thousand suns
Pain and doom in the light of the moon

On the steps to the burning grounds
I was lost but now I am found
No more shall I hang my head in shame

The ash and smoke take my breath away
And as my blood starts to mix with the clay
I tear these chains away

Horror and laughter
Cyanide and wine
Dark possession
My life is thine

On the steps to the burning grounds
I was lost but now I am found
No more shall I hang my head in shame

The ash and smoke take my breath away
And as my blood starts to mix with the clay
I tear these chains away


----------



## justto

I am listening to Addicted song and I like this song very much


----------



## Iamasingularity

justto said:


> I am listening to Addicted song and I like this song very much



Which song would be the "addicted" song?


----------



## Iamasingularity

"Vision will blind. Severance ties. Median am I. True are all
lies"


----------



## DLG

my favorite metal singer ever. no one sounds like him/writes vocal lines like him.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy

Doug Aldrich and Freakazoid covering Van Halen?


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

If overkill ever sees this video, they're gonna be pissed they didn't think of it first.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

*fanboi


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Static

Volumes - Intake


----------



## shredder3386

Iamasingularity said:


> You can post youtube links here. Helps people listen to it on the spot as opposed to them looking into the whole thing.




Cool thanks man. Im new to the forum so I am still figuring things out.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Lovin' the new LOG album!


----------



## blaaargh

Listening to this on the recommendation of one of my bandmates. This is pure insanity.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Iamasingularity




----------



## Iamasingularity

Heard this for the 1st time. My heart is full of sorrow.


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Iamasingularity

*Somewhere in a galaxy far far away.......*


----------



## Don Vito

^ That video is what inspired me to play guitar!


----------



## Randy




----------



## themike




----------



## Iamasingularity

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## vampiregenocide

A Storm of Light - Silver


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Finished writing my first solo I'm truly happy with today... only to realize that my favorite part of it, as brief as it was, was a blatant rip off of stuff I learned from Jeff Loomis. Oh well. At least I was paying attention. I'm keepin it. lol. This is in honor of my plagarism. (please note this wasn't the solo I ripped off. haha. yeah right. I freakin wish).


----------



## mattofvengeance

Throwback time!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Michael

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## mac1176

Lamb of God, Gojira


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## THEE HAMMER

Embed fail on phone, will post when on laptop.


Kobalos- Craving La Playa


----------



## Variant




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Variant said:


>


 

Awesome. It sounds like what an evil monsoon would sound like if it could attempt to communicate with you. Not very musical but excellent at creating atmosphere.


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Michael




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## s_k_mullins

Between the Buried and Me- Colors Live DVD

Can't get over how awesome this is!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Gamma362

Between the Buried and Me - Blackened


----------



## ImaDjentleman

NECROPHAGIST, NECROPHAGIST, NECROPHAIST, more NECROPHAIST, and other than NECROPHAGIST, the occasional NECROPHAAAAAAAAAAAGIST. i have a problem lol...


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## LetsMosey

This has caused some serious purple Ibby RG GAS for me right about now.


----------



## Augury

Carnifex - Hell Chose Me

DAT BREAKDOWN


----------



## Don Vito

Honor....commended no longer as virtue.

Yet, shalt be extolled....BY LIGHT'S DEMIIIIISE.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Alimination




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## USMarine75

Best $5.99 I ever spent.

Prog metal... nothing revolutionary, but really good song writing... reminds me of Pagan's Mind. And the singer has some nice Geoff Tate moments. Give it a listen...


----------



## damigu




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## Repner

Just got back from Alcest's Glasgow gig. Fucking incredible


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## mcleanab

A throw back!


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Repner




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Finally played this game again for the first time in half a decade. The most addictive song... Ever...


----------



## Geognosy

Best zombie metal of ALL TIME.


----------



## Handbanana




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian

dat tone..


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

The Omega Experiment- The Omega Experiment -song in particular 'Karma'


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## SeductionS

He nailed it  (like his vox better than Scott's)


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## USMarine75

Geognosy said:


> Best zombie metal of ALL TIME.


 
[/


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ry_z




----------



## espman




----------



## Gamma362




----------



## AnarchyDivine88

I was just listening to this



Now I'm listening to this


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome stuff, does anyone else love this amazing band from Japan ?


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## blaaargh

Been applying for jobs online, and went through three albums doing so:


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## damigu




----------



## Sebastian

some Disturbed ...


----------



## Blake1970

I get chills every time I watch this.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## DJETHANOL




----------



## mcleanab

Another oldie but a goody... nothing quite like it!


----------



## 7StringedBeast

Mureau


----------



## Into Obsidian

epic win


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bleeding Through- The Great Fire


----------



## caseylogic

Im listening to INFERZENAL, an Avand Garde metal band from Mexico! 
The song is: Vas Pa´Bajo
INFERZENAL - Vas pa&#39; bajo - YouTube


----------



## Chiba666

Deftones - Cherry Waves.

In fact had Deftones on randoma dn repeat for about 4 days now, 79 songs in the loop. It shows no signs of stopping either.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

...while I wait for this to appear on eMusic.com:


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Chiba666

Deftones - Deathblow

Bit I did break the Deftones loop last night and played the Nas and Damien Marley album , which is really really good. One of my favourite albums of last year in fact.


----------



## Blake1970

Nice Jazzmaster he's playing!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Chiba666

For some reason foudn myslef putting on Limp Bizit significant other adn I forgot how much I enjoy the album. Wes Borland sure cna play soem good riffs.

Right back to the Deftones


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 

Check out the 1970`s Ovation electric that Robert Smith is playing in this video, it looks really cool !!!.


----------



## mcleanab

Cyntex said:


> Vai SEX AND RELIGION



Best Steve Vai album ever... Devin rocked, Bozzio rocked... everyone rocked...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

heavy man


----------



## spawnofthesith

Elitist - Array


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Diggi

It's been out for quite a while, but today I am listening to (among others) - Decapitated's "Carnival is Forever". Vogg's work on that record is some of the best from last year (IMO).

Decapitated - Pest - YouTube


----------



## USMarine75

Listening to the previews of the new Veil of Maya album (Eclipse) on iTunes and deciding whether to pull the trigger...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Cyntex

Imo the best grindcore to ever surface the planet.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Sepultura !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## damigu

because not all christian metal sucks.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## TimmaethBoy

damigu said:


> because not all christian metal sucks.




Shadow Gallery is proof of this as well.


----------



## Stealth7

New HOP!


----------



## Mordecai

is he serious?:


----------



## Augury




----------



## Cyntex

Veil of Maya - Punisher


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ry_z

The section from 2:46, holy shit.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Who We Are - Machine Head

Damn. \m/


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Chiba666

http://youtu.be/-bxWLZdQBkY


----------



## Dan_Vacant

The Faceless - Xenochrist - YouTube It is the 5 time in a row.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Trypios




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

What a badass song!


----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^ Love it

Saw these guys last night. Bar none best tech metal performance I've seen. Extremely impressed. 6 string bass, an 8 and a 7 string guitar, and a purple metal flake drum kit. lol. They're like Necrophagist if they wrote songs or played shows. I didn't realize till last night that the bassist used to be in both Augury and Quo Vadis. All 4 of them are amazing musicians. Flawless. I especially love the solo at 3:15.


----------



## decypher

Velvet Acid Christ - The Dark Inside Me


----------



## cyril v

I just saw this over on ultimatemetal. Makes me tight in the pants area. 

Gods of Eden by Gods Of Eden on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Chiba666

Hit Random on my non Deftones playlist (as in everything else on my ipod) and it cmae up with.

Falling AWay from Me - Korn. live Family Values tour 99.

I forgot I had that cd so I dug it out and the chewign gum that it cmae with was all nicley stuck to the playing cards oin the inside. That ruined that nice little CD bundle then.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

It is what it is. I like it for some reason. Simple yet effective.


----------



## Cyntex

Woke Up Dead said:


> ^^ Love it
> 
> Saw these guys last night. Bar none best tech metal performance I've seen. Extremely impressed. 6 string bass, an 8 and a 7 string guitar, and a purple metal flake drum kit. lol. They're like Necrophagist if they wrote songs or played shows. I didn't realize till last night that the bassist used to be in both Augury and Quo Vadis. All 4 of them are amazing musicians. Flawless. I especially love the solo at 3:15.




Shit, I never knew they played 7 and 8 strings  nver saw em live unfortunately, but who knows..


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## BigBaldIan




----------



## Repner




----------



## thelarrinator

The Human Abstract, Veil of Maya and Sylosis seem to be my bands of choice at the moment


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## guitareben




----------



## USMarine75

Tracedawn - Lizard Dusk [2012]


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Waiting for Incursoto arrive at my doorstep


----------



## avenger

Deicide - They are the children of the underworld.

Seeing em tonight with jungle rot \m/\m/


----------



## Blake1970

My ears just melted to my head!


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Found this. 

and I'm now listening to this in the hopes that a vocalist who responded to my band's vocalist ad wasn't lying when he said his clean range is in the Chuck Billy / James Hetfield range.


----------



## kostein

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Shrediablo




----------



## Chiba666

War - Shadows Fall.

Had to force myself to stop listening to the Deftones so far.

Blasted Unto the Locusts - Machine Head for abit yesterday, darn there is some good catchy metal on their. for the first time in years I am looking forward to seeing them this year, role on Wacken.


----------



## Augury

Pretty much everything from Veil Of Maya. I'm addicted to them. Third time in my life.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

^ this press conference in a 1/2 hour...


----------



## Cyntex

Spawn Of Possession - Bodiless Sleeper


----------



## thelarrinator

The Human Abstract - Mea Culpa.
I seem to find myself rewinding to listen to the solo over and over though, it's fucking fantastic!


----------



## Don Vito

Actually, I'm listening to the new Veil of Maya, but I'll be listening to this next!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Just when you thought you'd never like another deathcore song...


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Blake1970 said:


>





Haha The OPP (provincial police here in Ontario) strike again. You'll see that same shoulder patch on Paul McCartney on the inside cover of Sgt. Pepper.


----------



## broj15

Because sometimes you just feel like a thug


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

woohoo one more!


----------



## mcleanab

I'm sure this has been posted already, but DAMN. I joined this forum to learn about the extended range guitars and whatnot, but I am thankful that I found this band and Intervals. 

Now I can't wait until my fiancée is out of the house and throw myself around in my imaginary mosh pit!!!


----------



## Cyntex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_ph4fQLl0


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I was skeptical about this album after hearing the first song they leaked but now that I have it... 
HOLY SHIT! 

This song must be learned immediately after work.


----------



## PortalNathrakh

http://www.season-of-mist.com/commo...akh/03_Do_Not_Speak_(Rock_Show_Live_Sess).mp3

This. And it's put up for download by the label, so it's legal.


----------



## drunkenmaster357

Veil of Maya - With Passion and Power


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## mcleanab

Ah... an old fiend and I found "Killing Technology" (back when it was released) and grabbed it on a whim... about 30 seconds in, he said "This sounds like a trash can!" We listened to the whole thing...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## broj15

some of the only electronic music i like (other than old school shit like chemical brothers, crystal method, and lords of acid). There is just something so catchy about it. it also doesn't hurt that Alice Glass (the girl "singing") is absolutely gorgeous in her own way


Edit: some killer memories blasting this song with the windows down w/ my best friends in the car on a midnight adventure to the hookah bar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-v3sVWT8pA&feature=related


----------



## Azyiu

The Spirit Carries On - Dream Theater


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Finally a freaking headlining tour.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## poopyalligator

Not metal at all, but very awesome. Anyone digs soft soul music, this is whats up.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## MetalGravy

Galactic performing "Heart Of Steel" at Tipitina&#39;s in New Orleans, LA on April 23, 2010 - YouTube


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SeductionS

Like the groove


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm trying to get into "Swedish Death Metal" or whatever. 
Can't say I like this song at all =/.


----------



## damigu




----------



## poopyalligator

Such a beautiful song


----------



## Randy




----------



## fps

New Cannibal Corpse, it's good, quite a compressed mix mind


----------



## NovaReaper

this shit pretty much hatefucks most of the other death metal coming out recently


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970

I'm pretty sure Human is my favorite from Death.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I'm trying to get into "Swedish Death Metal" or whatever. 
Can't say I like this song at all =/.[/QUOTE]

   

This is more "swedish melodic death metal" than "swedish death metal" but whatever... you get what you pay for. 

Ebony Towers is what got me into the Svenskas.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## fps

Into Obsidian said:


>




New thing I'm doing is to open this up in several different tabs and start them at different types. It's physically painful turning it off and being parted from that smooth, smooth tone.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I got my first death metal album when I was 11. Ominous Prophecy by Disciples of Power. I got it for free because my cousin did the album cover from it. Interesting to see the bassist wearing a Human shirt at the time it came out. Props to that. I gotta say Human comes a close second to Symbolic for me as far as Death goes.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiintaaaaaaaaaaaaa

The realm of eternal ice!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## simulclass83

I just discovered Vildhjarta...
Need I say more?


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Found this band today. Epicness.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Chiba666

Gojira - The Link

After my seemingly never ending deftones binge, Gojira has taken over and while 4 albums isn't enough on repeat and random they go.


----------



## Blake1970

I'm really starting to get into this band. Been listening to them for a couple of days.


----------



## JamesM

The Aristocrats, finally.

WHY DID I WAIT SO LONG


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Blake1970 said:


> I'm really starting to get into this band. Been listening to them for a couple of days.


 



Yeah dude. Make sure you cath the cacophony cover.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I'm really starting to get into this band. Been listening to them for a couple of days.

 

Yeah dude they are indeed sweet. Make sure you check out their cacophony cover. I think its a japanese bonus track.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## Don Vito

Not on Yaoitube, but anyways.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## JamminJAP

I Can't Wait by Nu Shooz


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## blaaargh

Sweet English stoner metal band.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Death-Lack of comprehension


----------



## Don Vito

I felt like listening to bad music this morning.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

kennedyblake said:


> I felt like listening to bad music this morning.


 
Haha. Yeah, I am at work and therefore can't listen to the video in your post right now but I do remember not minding that song for some odd reason. lol. Couldn't have been that good though if I only listened to it once. I think it was the song title that sucked me in. 

On a much better note, this song made my morning commute grrrreat.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Evergrey - Glorious Collision (why are they _not_ more popular?!)


----------



## Randy




----------



## the britt shredder

Kenny G.





All hail the classics.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## drunkenmaster357

Fallujah-Assemblage of Wolves (Official Song Premier) - YouTube
Probably my favorite band at the moment.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito

Not giving a fuck


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## LetsMosey

It's friday... time to land the mothership down. Bring it down.


----------



## CPMurray

New absolutely intense and impressive stuff by Jarzombek and Obscura band members.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## blaaargh




----------



## scherzo1928

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Meshuggah- do not look down


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## berserker213




----------



## damigu

karnivool - synops


----------



## Repner




----------



## berserker213

I was listening to Megadeth a couple hours ago, but the intro to Hangar 18 is stuck in my head, so I guess I'm sort of listening to that


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## damigu




----------



## sh4z

Listening to Samples of Meshuggah's Koloss

Here: Koloss: Meshuggah: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads

Cant wait to buy this album!


----------



## motabaco

lately I've been listening to:
Make Them Suffer
Misery Index
All Shall Perish
The Acacia Strain


----------



## COBHC




----------



## brandongzus

Gorod, Aborted and Spawn of Possession!!


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Louis Cypher




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970

**


----------



## Blake1970

Favorite Ozzy/Randy song!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## awake69

An Iced Earth mix on my MP3.....Currently on "Vengeance Is Mine"

Gotta love Schaffer!! Incredible rythym player....


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Skeletonwitch- Crushed Beyond Dust

CRUSHED CRUSHED... BEYOND DUST!
Great new (blackened thrash?)metal band, highly recommened.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Saw him and Antoine DuFour play at a local coffee shop last night. Nice to see them playing in person like that. Incredibly talented musicians and super nice guys that don't mind talking to people afterwards.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## great_kthulu

Ghost Brigade, Soulcarvers.


----------



## broj15




----------



## broj15

Couldn't get this one to embed on the last post


----------



## damigu




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

1:13 of This  
followed by 2:02 of this


----------



## DarkRain93

Type O Negative, My Dying Bride and Slipknot last week.


----------



## pero

haters gonna hate


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

Vicarious by Tool, Like a Stone by Audioslave. Its a mellow day


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## blister7321

scar symmetry 
Ghost prototype I measure of thought


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Sebastian

Armored Saint - Head On


----------



## blaaargh

If you think Portal is hard to listen to, try this shit out. ^ That chick is the vocalist, btw.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Favorite album of the year so far.


----------



## Cyntex

One of my favourite Textures song to this day, the woodwinds are so awesome.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito

Just some crappy TBDM rip off band. It's decent I guess.


----------



## Don Vito

Such a kawaii morning.


----------



## damigu

meshuggah - koloss

(just got it in the mail!)


----------



## Woke Up Dead

damigu said:


> meshuggah - koloss
> 
> (just got it in the mail!)


 

Son of a B


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 


I`ve been listening to some very cool Brazillian thrash bands today, so I thought I`d share a few with you guys !!!. 









Dont you think there is something familiar about the last band ? 

Enjoy !!!.


----------



## ry_z

On repeat.


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Waited over 2 months for this baby to finally come in the mail...

I am not disappointed.


----------



## Don Vito

edit: wrong link


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Periphery- Buttersnips


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Fiction

kennedyblake said:


> Just some crappy TBDM rip off band. It's decent I guess.



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## jeckert7

Right now it's:

- Mastodon- The Hunter
- Animals as Leaders- Weightless
- The Mars Volta- Noctourniquet (streamed)
- White Chapel- A New Era...
- Radiohead- The King of Limbs


----------



## Pey

I have not been able to stop listening to VOLUMES - VIA album. Also, I must have been living under a rock for a while, i was recently introduced to Periphery and I am loving that album also. Juts picked up Psycroptic's new album, seriously good if you like that sort of music. Also just got The Devastated - The Devils Messenger, which is good meat head music, it has served me well for weight training. I am also waiting for my copy of the new Meshuggah. Anybody got any good new stuff they recommend?


----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Pantera- Yesterday Don't Mean Shit
Next,
Pantera- Rise


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## jeckert7

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Pantera- Yesterday Don't Mean Shit
> Next,
> Pantera- Rise



Can't go wrong with a little Pantera now and again!


----------



## SD83

Vader - Amongst the ruins


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Faine




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Pey said:


> I have not been able to stop listening to VOLUMES - VIA album. Also, I must have been living under a rock for a while, i was recently introduced to Periphery and I am loving that album also. Juts picked up Psycroptic's new album, seriously good if you like that sort of music. Also just got The Devastated - The Devils Messenger, which is good meat head music, it has served me well for weight training. I am also waiting for my copy of the new Meshuggah. Anybody got any good new stuff they recommend?


 

Woods of Ypres - Woods 5: Grey Skies & Electric Light
Gorod - A Perfect Absolution
Corrosion of Conformity - Corrosion of Conformity
Caliban - I am nemessis


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## AustinRiley

Im listening to are you ready to rumble by jock jams right now, the techno music is just outstanding and motivating.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SamSam

I'm listening to nothing right now. 

edit: And I don't mean nothing by Meshuggah!

edit 2: AH, sweet silence!


----------



## Into Obsidian

Testament's _Ritual_. Amazing album


----------



## Tarantino_Jr

Too underrated


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Don Vito

Not actually listening to anything, but I've got Nevermore's "The Obsidian Conspiracy" stuck in my head.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## celticelk




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## blister7321

volbeat kicks ass djents


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Page 829 has got me in a mood

 

guess what mood that is

Thrashtastic


----------



## TimmaethBoy

Still remains one of my all time favorite bands.


----------



## TimmaethBoy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Venom `Countess Bathory` (live 1984)


Imagine seeing this show back then with a young Metallica (on their `Kill `Em All For One` tour) as the support act !!!. 

Here is a very funny interview with Venom from 1985 ...

Venom appearance on Sky Monsters of Rock 1985 - YouTube

Just when you thought Slayer were funny in interviews !!!. 


Classic !!!.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Jacobee

Well i am listening Broken Angel by Arsh. It's really heart touching song. Hope you must like this.


----------



## Don Vito

Sylosis - Edge of the Earth


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Repner




----------



## FretWizard88

Krallice - Dimensional Bleedthrough


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Woke Up Dead

SoundCloud Widget


----------



## berserker213




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

This song has been on repeat all morning \m/


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Any Place But Here


----------



## pink freud




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## guitareben

Swarm - Meshuggah 

And soon to be followed by... DEMIURGE (Meshuggah)!!! Fuck yea!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 

Probably one of the best metal videos ever !!!.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Bigsby

i just now starting listening to Devy and it makes me mad that i didn't sooner


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex

some DnB to accompany the good weather


----------



## fps

Stengah. Soooooo good. Original version the remix can get lost.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## blaaargh

Amebix put out a new album last year, and somehow I completely missed it. It's really symphonic, which is completely unexpected but pretty cool.


----------



## Variant




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I love this mix of this song !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## Blake1970

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QQz2ffsrZo&feature=related


----------



## SenorDingDong

Still their best album, to me:


----------



## Repner




----------



## BadStarWanderer

-billy van
-kelly clarkson-break away
-arsis
-nevermore-this godless endeavor
-tupac

Gotta love Variety.!.


----------



## broj15

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> * Youtube Vid*
> I love this mix of this song !!!.
> 
> Classic !!!.


 

I absolutely love laibach. thier cover of The Beatles' album "let It Be" is one of my favs.



Edit: You gotta love John's facial expressions when he sings


----------



## Don Vito

LOL


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## GSingleton

nuff said



new album please


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

Kyle McKnight's new Demo EP. It's pretty out-standing.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Hirschberger

Currently, I've been listening to a lot of The Safety Fire, Periphery, and Protest the Hero, as I'm seeing them live on Sunday. Too stoked.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Fucking love this band. Whole album is full of proggy goodness.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## GSingleton

Randy said:


>




That was different.

Also, I flipped shit when I realized your avatar is an actual GIF that moves. O_O


----------



## Blake1970

Oh man I'm picking this damn CD up after work!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Repner

Full Amorphis concert videos


----------



## blaaargh

Sparrows Swarm and Sing - seriously incredible post-rock band with a folky twist. Nothing on youtube, so here's their myspace Sparrows Swarm And Sing | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Ridic


----------



## Sebastian

One of my all time favorite songs...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Repner




----------



## TimmaethBoy

SO glad they had this album available at the show. Makes me happy. It's really damn good.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Brian Setzer/Instru-Mental, 

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## habicore_5150

can't wait to see what else they bring out


----------



## GSingleton

I love this song, I think it's their best. I wish they had more like it though


----------



## blaaargh

Some of the sickest rhymes of all time.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## fps




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Variant




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## DLG

blaaargh said:


> Some of the sickest rhymes of all time.



To all rappers shut up with ya shuttin up 
And keep your shirt on, at least a button up 
Yuck, is they rhymers or strippin males? 
Outta work jerks since they shut down Chippendale's 

Doom is top 5 dead or alive to me. 

been revisiting this brilliant album today, it's been a while.


----------



## espman




----------



## scherzo1928

damn.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

And the work day is done! What better song than this.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## blister7321

GRANDMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



no lie i first heard it in clerks II but i liked king before i saw that so im safe


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

God Forbid - Equilibrium


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong

John motherfucking Arch.


----------



## GSingleton

the original jam


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

New soundgarden. doesn't seem horrible on first listen. 

#!


----------



## berserker213

Somebody spammed my newsfeed with some old school DM, so today has become Death Metal Thursday for me...

Starting my mix off with...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome riff !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Woke Up Dead

This band changed how I think about music. I've still not finished enjoying the last album and come to find they already have a new album that's even darker than the last.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Angels & Airways : I-Empire


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## KingAenarion

Currently Stage Managing at a Folk Festival. 

Right now I'm listening to an old time country swing band. My mind screams "NO! Make it stop" but my body betrays me, my foot can't help but tap along.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

God Forbid - Equilibrium


----------



## Don Vito

I listen to this band waaaaaaayyyy too much.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Oli

Hey guys, I know this is off-topic, but I was asking myself; how do I change my username? Thanks!


----------



## MikeH

Rise Against - Roadside

If you don't like Rise Against, then fuck you.


----------



## Zenerith

Stam1naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## nickgray




----------



## samdaman87

I know you guys are not going to like this but I am going to just leave this here, ok?


----------



## Furtive Glance

Dae Pecuniae - Pain of Salvation

"I'm here today to tell you suckers whyyyyyyyyyyyy--oha-ohaahhheehafhavhafhdjfgskdbnkjvfkjfdlgkjldjkdgjf /Daniel notes"


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Azyiu

Steve Stevens - Slipping Into Fiction


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


Blake1970, you have good taste in music, Nile rule !!!.


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Bigsby

i just got the CD in the mail so ill probably be listening to that for quite some time


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Rojne

Listening to the whole album, but that is the song playing right nao! DAYUM!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian

kennedyblake said:


> I listen to this band waaaaaaayyyy too much.


----------



## Randy




----------



## damigu

playing through the songs of the set list from last night's opeth show. good times.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Into Obsidian

Good ol Sleep Terror


----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## MikeyLHolm




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## davewinter85

Devin Townsend - Deconstruction

Ministry - Relapse (kind of wishing I hadn't, not a great comeback, Al should have left it be)

Khthon - Above The Fog (an EP of a friend's band, great old school doom)


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## GSingleton

This band kills it live too. The drummer and rhythms are sick. Def check them out.
The best cover I have ever heard.


----------



## blaaargh

Inverloch
GODDAMN THIS IS THE HEAVIEST FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Blake1970

holy crap!


----------



## Randy




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## PortalNathrakh




----------



## King Loudness

Had a LOT of Nocturnal Rites on recently. I've also been digging some Symphony X, Porcupine Tree, classic Yngwie, etc. Lots of prog/shred and power metal for me! 

W.


----------



## Rojne

Rojne said:


> Listening to the whole album, but that is the song playing right nao! DAYUM!




At work, still listening!


----------



## Blake1970

Ahhhhh the sweet tones!


----------



## Randy




----------



## arktan

Love the bass.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm in an odd mood apparently


----------



## Blake1970

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

^ God Forbid - Equilibrium

[Track 3 - "A Few Good Men" is really channeling 90's Testament! ]

and





^ Demon Hunter - True Defiance


----------



## Randy




----------



## JeffFromMtl

^ "I Can't Believe You're Pregnant... Again" was another classic.

As for what I'm listening to right now:


----------



## Gabe_LTD

BEtween the buried and me <3


----------



## habicore_5150

yes, i know this song needs more cowbell


----------



## Don Vito

They don't have the first 3 SA albums on iTunes, so I'm confined to Youtube until I can find some physical copies somewhere.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## MikeH

I liked these guys on Facebook some time ago, but never really bothered to get into their whole catalog. Well I did today. And it rules. Those cleans....


----------



## Randy




----------



## 777fingers




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME

a lil bit of every thing


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito

The most underrated song from this band by far.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The Safety Fire


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

all of this album


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I thought I hated the Division Bell. This song proved me wrong. Now I want a slide guitar. That solo is amazing.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME

spawnofthesith said:


>



DAM I CANT BELIEVE I HAVE NOT HEARD OF THIS BAND!!!THANX MAN

here is something fast too some good old brain drill 



god i love mike patton


----------



## scherzo1928

Starts off as cheese central, but there are some tasty riffs and epic choirs to make up for that!


----------



## Woke Up Dead

New Engel. Not sure what I think about this.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Variant




----------



## habicore_5150

I'm kicking myself for not having heard this much earlier


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome stuff, saw this band at Rock City Nottingham in 1991 with Cathedral and Sadus supporting, brilliant !!!.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - A Fortune in Lies 

According to my iTunes info, I haven't listened to this song for 26 long months!


----------



## Into Obsidian

Woke Up Dead said:


> I thought I hated the Division Bell. This song proved me wrong. Now I want a slide guitar. That solo is amazing.




Did you like the instrumental, _Marooned_? Its got that moody feel like High Hopes imo


----------



## ry_z




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J4Ye7nRT0s&feature=relatedEmbedding, why you no work??!!?!?!?!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Into Obsidian said:


> Did you like the instrumental, _Marooned_? Its got that moody feel like High Hopes imo


 

Yeah. Totally agree. I can still see why a lot of people, like myself, aren't huge fans of the album but those songs are totally worth it and there are other moments that shine as well.


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## highlordmugfug

And of course:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBs-cZs9m8U&feature=related

In addition to various other Jesu and Zozobra songs.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## grey dog

celtic frost right now, alice in chains before


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## blaaargh

ry_z said:


>




Did not know they had a new album. I'll definitely have to give that a listen.


That melody is stuck in my head forever. What an amazing album.


----------



## Bigsby

just a little bit of what i've been jamming out to lately







i would kill for that guitar tone


best chorus ever



i've listened to that 3 times today so far


----------



## Omniverse




----------



## DJEDI927

band from Dallas,tx called Seeker. 

heard they're signing to Sumerian in the coming month!


----------



## Repner




----------



## Repner




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Gabe_LTD

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> The Safety Fire




 Hell yeah the safety fire


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Joeseffel

I've been listening to the latest Dream Theater album almost non-stop all day. I've had it a week to the day and I'm just enjoying it more and more.


----------



## Repner




----------



## USMarine75

^ Giving it a fair try... I know I'm supposed to hate them but secretly (still in the closet) I liked Ultrabeatdown.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Mechanix11

At the moment im listening Bloodbath's "Resurrection Through Carnage" album lml


----------



## Don Vito

You can hurt me..

But you can't possess me.... 

Noooo...


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## pero

cool cover


----------



## Fiction

Azyiu said:


> Steve Stevens - Slipping Into Fiction





----



Been _Really_ digging *The Safety Fire* lately.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928

Studying listening to this:


no Techno, I might not need banning this time...


----------



## Cyntex

Blasting the new Loomis, got my copy today


----------



## blister7321

santana


----------



## SeductionS

Some good old Belgian hardcore


----------



## MF_Kitten

Yelle - Que Veux Tu (Madeon Remix) by Madeon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Seriously, this shit is just pure fucking bliss!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## RebellionRS




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## beanriffs

At the moment :
Meshuggah - Koloss
Opeth - Heritage 
Animals As Leaders - Wave Of Babies (Single)
Meshuggah - ObZen
OSI - Blood
Periphery - Periphery
Tool - 10,000 Days
Cog - Sharing Space
Operth - Blackwater Park
Meshuggah - Nothing

I really want to get a chance to listen to Catch 33 by Meshuggah as well because I heard that the album is kick ass!
maybe my favourite albums and singles for this year


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## kary24

at that time i am listening to the rihana song rude boy and man down


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

kennedyblake said:


>




 Big fan here


----------



## Vinchester




----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## MikeH




----------



## Randy




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Faine

Goddamn.


----------



## highlordmugfug

and



And various other Julie Christmas music.


----------



## Platon

Newly "discovered": Patrick Rondat


----------



## Don Vito

I had no idea that this even existed....it's an official remix to top it off.

I actually like it.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Rojne

Greatest band ever!!!!!


----------



## blister7321

this solo is the reason i started playing guitar


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Circle Of Contempt - Artifacts In Motion


----------



## Handbanana

beanriffs said:


> I really want to get a chance to listen to Catch 33 by Meshuggah as well because I heard that the album is kick ass!


 
Not sure if serious? I think its one of my least favorite Shuggie albums.


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## Don Vito

Yo Skril drop it hard...

Actually, I'm listening to Maxwell Murder right now!


----------



## sh4z

Lithium Dawn


----------



## Woke Up Dead

This band is my guilty pleasure but for some reason I never feel the guilt.


----------



## Repner




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bigsby

ive listened to it at least twice a day for a week


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Gamma362

As Blood Runs Black "In Dying Days" - YouTube


----------



## GSingleton

doo dah doo doo


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## habicore_5150

this song summed up my last game of Killing Floor


----------



## Variant




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Sebastian

Crowbar - Planets Collide


----------



## pink freud




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Stormwalker




----------



## BlindCaveSalamander

Marc Bonilla and his fun album, EE Ticket.


----------



## Don Vito

Reminds me of old Children of Bodom.


----------



## Repner

Saw them with Insomnium and Vreid last night. Excellent show from all three bands


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Recharger


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Anthrax - Big Fat - YouTube


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## technomancer

7 Horns 7 Eyes - Throes of Absolution


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Joeywilson




----------



## Gamma362




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## DjentDjentlalala

CALCULATING INFINITY /thread


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Tonight was supposed to be 5 hours of guitar playing. Burnt fingers cooking. 

Now 



and


----------



## MidnightSalsa

Right now, I'm listening to the new Skyharbor album, "Blinding White Noise: Illusion and Chaos". One of the best albums I've heard in a loooong time.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Hirschberger




----------



## Repner




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## scherzo1928

Hadn't heard this song for a while


still love it.


----------



## imlikemike

New Soul Cycle!


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito

Randy said:


>




The first comment on this video, combined with the music, is reeeaaalllyyy sad/great.


edit: not the highest comment anymore. was a day or two ago.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Velixo

Enchanted Lady by Ray Brown and Milt Jackson on Spotify

feeling the hipsterness flow right here

Daaaamn this thread is ancient. xD


----------



## broj15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=S1WFEFb3Q18&NR=1
even though i only knew this girl for a month and a half and we were never officially "together" i know we both felt something. I can't help but wonder what would've happened if she never moved away. I still think about her/ miss her from time to time and i guess today is just one of those days... 

Edit: I hate when videos won't embed properly.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Anyone listen to Nile?


----------



## highlordmugfug

My life is one long "all over the place" day.


----------



## CTID

"BTM FDR" by The Acacia Strain.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## GSingleton

DAT GROOVE


----------



## mikernaut

I'm not even a big rap guy but Mac Lethal mesmerizes me


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## GSingleton

!
THE JAM


----------



## Don Vito

This again


I can't get over how much I want this to be a Children of Bodom song.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Ikiharmaa

The Mars Volta's Amputechture


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Disfiguring The Goddess - Lady Epicenter (New Song 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Sebastian

John Lennon - Imagine


----------



## spawnofthesith

Rite of Spring - Stravinsky


----------



## Thallkenbrack

Nemertines - Bad Blood


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Repner




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## GSingleton

THEY KILL THIS SONG. IN A GOOD WAY.


----------



## Alimination




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

Lost in the New Real - Full song preview - YouTube!


----------



## Sebastian

Never back down - Linkin Park

 ....


----------



## Randy

Cannibal Corpse - "Evisceration Plague" Metal Blade - YouTube


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928

Listening to You bred raptors? Just found out about them, AND I'm loving this band.

No decent vids on youtube, but go to their fb
You Bred Raptors? | Facebook


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## TheFerryMan




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## BerriedAlive




----------



## BerriedAlive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAX9F4xSEu0


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian

kennedyblake said:


>


Holy shit that was the funniest shit ive ever seen LMAO!


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## espman




----------



## Don Vito

The solo in Lake Bodom(in this video) is insane.


----------



## highlordmugfug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJAmR7jkZrg


----------



## highlordmugfug

Cooked And Eaten - Gray Man - YouTube

Lots of this band.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## spawnofthesith

This is amazing


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Fucking love this band.


----------



## Buddha92

straight from Poland!


----------



## Arde595




----------



## Terrance

Right now i'm listening to Welcome Home by Coheed


----------



## Cyntex

<3


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Got this album on vinyl in the mail on Tuesday, haven't listened to anything else since.


----------



## blister7321




----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - A Tout Le Monde


----------



## Aevolve




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Makes me miss Dan Lilker


----------



## Cougs




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Mwoit




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## TheStockholmChainsaw

Sitting at my desk at work, laptop is playing the incredible "Peices" EP--in particular the track "Carnal Tomb"--by Dismember. Grinding, catchy, massive, utterly vicious chainsaw-DM. 



Saw Death Angel and Krisiun here a couple of weeks ago, renewed listenings of their records have thus been inspired as well.

Great thread, I love getting turned on to all the great music out there as recommended by other musicians, whose opinions I tend to respect more than those who don't play an instrument. Thanks to all for the great recommends. For non-dm, also check out the Afghan Whigs tune "Debonaire" off their album "Gentlemen".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJwWmz8Mp3U&ob=av2n


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## BrianUV777BK

The new Jeff Loomis


----------



## samdaman87




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Tordah




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## devolutionary

This entire album. On repeat.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Eclipse

After The Burial - Ometh 

What a great outro!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Aldarius




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## galca002




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Because sometimes you miss stuff about the 90's. For me... it's Tommy Victor


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970

Years pass by the hours bend. I am deeply inside myself, and I am moving and thinking again!


----------



## Blake1970

I miss Dime...


----------



## Necrocous

So far this year I've been into a lot of up and coming bands that are really really good, here's one.

Vore:


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Randy




----------



## nickgray

Really shows off just how cool and expressive a distorted guitar can be.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Decapitated - A Poem About An Old Man In Prison (lyrics by Charles Manson)


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Miles Davis - Birth of the Cool


----------



## Empryrean

Little Tybee - Design - YouTube


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Woke Up Dead

month and a half to the album. 2 months till i see it live. can't wait.


----------



## broj15




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Don Vito

Life in a nutshell


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## NickS

Amon Amarth - Down the Slopes of Death


----------



## GSingleton

Wish they still made stuff this great : /


----------



## Randy




----------



## Sebastian

George Lynch > You


----------



## pvtcornflower

The Pledge | Miroist

Can't stop listening to this. Especially the second track "Schopenhauer's Fallacy"


----------



## poopyalligator

It is so pissed off.


----------



## Don Vito

I'm trying to get into the new Dragonforce record.

It okay.


----------



## TheStockholmChainsaw

EMPEROR--The Wanderer


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## mot666

mostly gorod, dew scented(inwards in particular), despised icon and the odd one out jean michel-jarrre.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

For the time being the ghost inside, hundredth, 311, Deftones, Unearth (stings of conscience and the oncoming storm) other unearth is cool too but i find i gravitate toward the first two albums, a little towards III, sometimes on the march, not really heard the new album much. sorry for the unearth rant but i've listened to them for years and haven't moved on from them.

Evan Brewer, Rage Against the Machine, nothing out of the ordinary. Other than that just absolutely random punk, hardcore, electronic, experimental.....


----------



## GSingleton

the jam...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970

Going to see her tonight in Houston. It's kind of cool, something different.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## guitareben

Holy shit yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Kraid




----------



## TheSixthWheel




----------



## iPotato12

Meshuggah - Do Not Look Down. So groovy.


----------



## ROAR

Meshuggah- Marrow.

And then I'm gonna play that new Baroness track.
Hm where is it...

BARONESS - "Take My Bones Away" - YouTube

/drunkkkk


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Don Vito

When Bluegrass meets Power Metal...


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## VlcRatttlehead

Bon Jovi's "It's My Life". I'm at work. I fucking hate Sprint Radio.


----------



## James B




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## no_dice

As of late, Bermuda in the car, Andy Mckee and Mary J Blige at home.


----------



## NickS

Megadeth-Tornado of Souls (Studio Version) - YouTube


----------



## ArtDecade

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

The Browning! (and I HATE techno lol... give it at least 30 sec)


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## NickS

After The Burial - Ometh - YouTube


----------



## NickS




----------



## Terrance

Dani California by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito

I don't know why I keep posting in this thread today....


----------



## JeffFromMtl

This beautiful performance.


----------



## Don Vito

Not a big fan of these guys, but this song slays.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Don Vito

wut


----------



## hairychris

Faster:



Slower:


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Shit, that's dark.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Don Vito

.........


----------



## highlordmugfug

*
*


----------



## blister7321

Tremonti, 'You Waste Your Time': Creed, Alter Bridge Guitarist Makes Solo Debut (VIDEO PREMIERE) - Noisecreep


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## unclejemima218

Sikth - Bland Street Bloom HD 2011 - YouTube

well....this. the embed wont work, but ya know.


----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Freaking amazing song/album. If you want to skip the Alice Cooper intro, go to 1:30 or so.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ry_z




----------



## ZXIIIT

Amazing ambient/prog metal
Jester Jay


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## NickS




----------



## Nmaster

Lots and lots of Dimmu Borgir. They're seriously becoming one of my favorite bands, and definitely making me look into other bands with a similar sound.

I used to despise black metal or death metal vocals, now I freakin' love it.


----------



## Don Vito

The only song I've ever liked from this band....


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Eclipse

HTML:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3JxLv5Z0D8


----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## clark81




----------



## Don Vito

Observing some Loomis riffs


----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Zero Signal


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong

Sebastian said:


> .



Armored Saint


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## GSingleton

Not being a dick self promoter, but I am honestly listening to an intro track I made, I keep getting lost in it.

Still life (Intro) by G. Singleton on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Variant




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## clark81

[url=http://youtu.be/he5IEXtdjpE]H.e.a.t "Living On The Run" Official Music Video (HD) - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cabinet




----------



## Aorta

Catenation Atmospheric Industrial Metal:

*CATENATION*


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Sebastian

Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## NickS




----------



## ghostred7

I'm in "album mode" today so have been listening beginning to end off of these...

Obituary - Cause of Death
Sepultura - Chaos AD & Arise
Testament - Practice What You Preach
Savatage - Sirens & Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## NickS




----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito

My one wish in life; would to be able to hear this solo for the first time again.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## nojyeloot

Meshuggah "clean guitar" songs:


----------



## highlordmugfug

Dammit, dammit, dammit.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Randy

Legendary. If you don't have this album... GET IT!


----------



## ArtDecade

Extreme - Take Us Alive


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Why? by Behindert on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
and


----------



## Black43

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold
In the name of God & Panic attack - Dream Theatre
Redneck - Lamb of God
AAAWWW YEEEAAA!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

I find this album to be _*unbelievably*_ good.


----------



## SynapseResponse

Dead Flag Blues by Godspeed You! Black Emperor.



Not really metal, but powerful shit. This makes me ponder about the state of society today and the moral integrity of how such a society was achieved.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## sharkmeet

Numbers - Figured You Forgot (Studio Video Song) - YouTube

My band's newest release for our debut EP in 2 weeks. Hope you guys dig it.
If you like it and want to preorder the album, you can do so here.

Also! Aaron Smith (guitarist from 7 Horns 7 Eyes) mixed / mastered our album, and also engineered the drums. None of the drums are sampled which we're pretty proud of. The guitars, vocals, bass, and backing tracks were all tracked by us.


----------



## Wardoc

Above Us The Waves
metalcore from Kavala,Greece
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujjLjP50Trc

Check those guys out!You will end up banging your head


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito

Fuck yeah Wintersun/Ensiferum!!!


----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS

Muse - New Born official video - YouTube


----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - All In Your Head


----------



## Cabinet

The intro sounds TOTALLY metal


----------



## highlordmugfug

Sebastian said:


> Machine Head - All In Your Head


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Empryrean

this


----------



## highlordmugfug

I'm just working my way through the album. 
Good stuff.


----------



## Crank

Made Of Hate - Lock'n'load


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

MNEMIC - I've Been You by NuclearBlastRecords on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## USMarine75

Jarle H Olson - Quadrasonic


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

CAFO FTW!


----------



## SenorDingDong

EDIT: Put the wrong album cover by accident.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

For those of you not familiar with the epic greatness of PG!!!:



VS




Epic awesomeness:



Duet with Yngwie (without Yngwie):



And just for fun...


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## highlordmugfug

So much Busdriver.


----------



## Sebastian

DOKKEN-WALK AWAY


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## SenorDingDong

Don't know how I feel about this one yet. I bought it when it came out and couldn't get into it at first (I love their older stuff). Still having trouble getting into it. Sick playing as always, but there's something about it I'm having trouble getting into.


----------



## MFB

Merrow - Awaken the Stone King

What better way to clean the apartment?


----------



## USMarine75

SenorDingDong said:


> Don't know how I feel about this one yet. I bought it when it came out and couldn't get into it at first (I love their older stuff). Still having trouble getting into it. Sick playing as always, but there's something about it I'm having trouble getting into.



Well then keep listening to it lol!


----------



## Into Obsidian

This song is simply epic


----------



## thinkoutsideoftheknox

Think Outside the Knox


----------



## highlordmugfug

and

Without You - Mark Gormley - YouTube


----------



## GSingleton

yes


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Double A




----------



## SenorDingDong

Picked this up, trying to get into it. I've been heavied out for a while now, but I'm trying to get back into some heavier stuff.


----------



## seosubmitter

i listen to

vildhjarta
the browning
meshuggah
emmure

the are my favorites....


so if anyone interested i write some sequencing and loaded it on soundcloud

work in progress by Steve DiFabio on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

if any of you guitarists that can write some thick chunky guitars like any of the band above with bends and crazy out of tune chords and hooks, let me know

the beginning is made for crazy guitars


----------



## Genome

Double A said:


>


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## broj15

Such an under rated band


----------



## NickS




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## SenorDingDong

Just picked this up. Never listened to these guys much before, but so far I'm really digging the album. Great contrast with the vocal work and superb playing


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

Double A said:


>




^ 

Words can't describe how much I love this album! It's funny, even to this day friends make fun of me because Ty Tabor was probably the most influential on my rhythm style growing up... no matter what style I play you can here some of him in it... I can't even djent without sounding like him


----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## jonathan2340

I just love pop music,. Whenever i am free i love to hear pop music at full sound with boofers. I like this post. Keep it up.


----------



## GSingleton

In The Mirror by G. Singleton on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Randy




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Randy




----------



## Marv Attaxx




----------



## spawnofthesith

Fuckin a, I'm never going to be able to get over how awesomely mindblowing this is. The entire album is a fucking masterpiece


----------



## NickS




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Machinery - The Passing

It's like, Devin Townsend lite. Solid industrial metal...under the radar.


----------



## Don Vito

<3


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Repner




----------



## NickS




----------



## johnees

It started a world movement! Just saw " Hey you! What song are you listening to? COPENHAGEN " on youtube- there are versions from every continent!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

Aranda - Stop the World [2012]


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## broj15

Amazing vocals. Amazing synth arrangments as well:


----------



## Don Vito

The greatest post-screamo song ever composed


----------



## USMarine75

^ standard melodeath... but still damn good!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Powermetalbass

Heavenly - Evil


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Chiba666

Trying to give the new Fear Factory record a good spin, but can't get this out of my head.

DevinTownsend Night Sub Español - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian

(Mandatory Listening)


----------



## NickS




----------



## SenorDingDong

Don't judge me... it's a good album.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## dooredge

For Today - Immortal
Revocation - Existence is Futile
God Forbid - Equilibrium
Wretched - Son of Perdition
I the Breather - Truth & Purpose


----------



## johnees

A guy (his YouTube handle is TyCullen, so maybe he's named Ty Cullen) walks the streets of New York asking pedestrians with headphones what they're listening to. Listening to music in the crowded Mahattan streets is usually a private, even isolating, enterprise. Cullen's simple project is a nice reminder that there's value in sharing the things we like, and also provides an interesting cultural cross-section of New York pedestrians. Enjoy.


----------



## AbstractAsylum




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## CrownofWorms

This has to be my current guilty pleasure


----------



## BobbyBaja

Love this band.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beach

Zelliack- These hands


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928

Sitting in front of the tv watching Koroliov playing the Goldberg variations.

pretty epic moment.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Eclipse

Periphery / Make Total Destroy (Single)
THIS SONG. DOES NOT DISAPPOINT.


----------



## Don Vito

Don't say a word - Sonata Arctica


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Augminished

Was listening to thrice to torture myself because they are coming and I do not have a ticket 

Now I am listening to my friends band Carbon Choir (Caution indie content so watch your step! )

Carbon Choir's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## javiereu

Trololololol Guy on Famiy Guy-Full - YouTube


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith

This completely blows my mind that this was '73


----------



## Variant




----------



## CTID

No shame.


----------



## BabUShka




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928

friggin love this song!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## NickS

Dave Grohl's drumming is absolutely perfect on this song.


----------



## NickS

Not a huge Deicide fan (don't really see eye to eye with their ideals), but I think Glen Benton might have the best/heaviest death metal vocals of all time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crucify me all you want.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito

^ I have no idea who or what that is - But I want to listen to it based on the cover art alone.

anyways


----------



## Stealth7

kennedyblake said:


> ^ I have no idea who or what that is - But I want to listen to it based on the cover art alone.
> 
> anyways






The band is called Tyr and they're from the Faroe Islands.


----------



## Don Vito

^Thanks man!


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## GSingleton

Simply....just yes...

Numbers Self-titled EP - YouTube


----------



## Najka




----------



## Najka




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970

Nice way to start the morning.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SeductionS

loved them at Groezrock


----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito

edit: whoops


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## highlordmugfug

Busdriver - Happiness (&#39;s Unit of Measurement) - YouTube


----------



## Randy




----------



## USMarine75

Jahrle H Olsen - Quadrasonic






Good heavy instrumental guitar stuff...


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## fps

USMarine75 said:


> Jahrle H Olsen - Quadrasonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good heavy instrumental guitar stuff...



Hey may well pick up some sales from folks thinking they're getting the new Loomis haha

I'm listening to new FF, the fact it's a story IMMEDIATELY makes it more interesting than it otherwise would be, but musically it lacks inspiration. I feel this band shot their bullet early on and haven't a lot left to say. Luckily they're probably still extraordinary live.


----------



## NickS

Crazy good bass line in this song, especially in the chorus. 
Kinda hard to hear on shitty computers though.


----------



## NickS

kennedyblake said:


>





That song is pretty terrible, but the chick is a pretty damn good 
player


----------



## Don Vito

NickS said:


> That song is pretty terrible, but the chick is a pretty damn good
> player


haha yeah

I like the tapping parts.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970

They love their heavy metal in Argentina. This crowd is amazing \m/


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Randy




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## dbarnett191

This is my bands newest demo song we released about a month ago. Tracked in my bedroom. Vocal tracking, mixing/mastering by Navene Koperweis.
Let us know if you likey
Systems | Facebook


----------



## SenorDingDong

Still one of my favorite albums ever:


----------



## Into Obsidian

I cant think of any other metal act who could rock a headset like Ken does


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

W.A.S.P. - Dying for the World


----------



## LLink2411

I just heard my first _Miss May I_ song. I always wondered what the ex-members of As I Lay Dying from the early 2000's were doing these days.

I also just checked out _The Browning_. They are like what would happen if you got Ghengis Tron to mash up some Acacia Strain and the theme song to the Mortal Kombat movie... seriously.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac

And soon to be;


----------



## Stealth7

Judas Priest - Dreamer Deceiver & Deceiver - YouTube

 Halford!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - The Industrialist


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## barfarkas

Within the Ruins
Meshuggah
Fear Factory
Obscura \m/


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - Zero Signal


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

really like Emilie Autumn, she's a unique one

really like what Small did with this song too, looking to do something similar now!


----------



## rgaRyan

I absolutely love this!


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian

kennedyblake said:


>



Amazing


----------



## rgaRyan

Pretty sick stuff if you haven't heard of these guys before.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## orthodox41




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Don Vito

I can't get this out of my head.


----------



## Blake1970

Wino \m/


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug

Dark Star - YouTube
And various other Beck.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Listening to the album so yes, this is relevant.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Dj Shadow - Blood on the Motorway - YouTube


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Najka

I THE BREATHER - "False Profit"


----------



## Don Vito

I'm STILL listening to that damn Nightwish song.


----------



## Don Vito

The curse has been lifted.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Konfyouzd

A whole lotta blotted science, freddie hubbard and circa survive in heavy rotation over here... Prolly gonna toss Keith Merrow back into the mix soon. He makes work happy.


----------



## blister7321

this


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

pantera


----------



## highlordmugfug

It's actually spelled Losing CTRL, I got this cd for 50 cents in a bargain bin over the weekend, and I love it.






http://static.rateyourmusic.com/album_images/c8a9588a022af9adc10b97f91918f26e/34645.jpg


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## spawnofthesith

Gangstarr is king


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970

I wanna be the man on the moon.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## arktan




----------



## Repner




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## scherzo1928

Listening to the Notre Dame de Paris Musical... I'll just link the part I'm on now.


Arjen should get Garou to sing on one of his albums...


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

This is awesome !!!.


----------



## USMarine75

^ still my fav music video of all time...


----------



## decypher




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## JP Universe

Worst clip.... best song


----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I wonder why Abba songs translate so well into metal tunes ? 


Awesome !!!.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Randy




----------



## Gamma362




----------



## arktan




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## I Voyager

The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I`ve had this brilliant song in my head all day long !!!. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbbm_N3BbKQ&feature=related

A rare performance on TV !!!.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## nkemdiche

From next week we'll be changing the format of the Now Listening series &#8211; and we'd like your help.
Each week we'll be inviting a reader to share with us a playlist of songs they've been listening to recently. We'd like a selection of between six and 10 tunes &#8211; ideally ones released in the last few weeks, but there'll be room for a few oldies as well &#8211; along with a line or two about each.
If you'd be interested in contributing, one or two tracks you'd include if you were to compile a playlist.
To give you an idea of the kind of thing we're after, take a look at this week's Film&Music playlist &#8211; and let us know what you think below.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## MetalGravy




----------



## TankJon666

Earth - Rise to Glory from The Bee's Made Honey In the Lions Skull


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## wizbit81

Karnivool - Sound Awake.....mint!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Dunloper

This album has been pwning me lately.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## friez256




----------



## spawnofthesith

Big L rest in peace


----------



## s_k_mullins

Eagerly awaiting Mr. Tremonti's new solo album!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## TankJon666

SenorDingDong said:


>



OMG! What an album!!!!

Shame Swansong was their last 

Curse you Earache!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Repner




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Ambit




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## FruitCakeRonin

Anything and Everything by In Flames and Killswitch Engage. Flavour of the month


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## wrongnote85




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Ashwin

hello, 

Right now i am listening music like love songs and dj party songs 

then listening another voice of other people talking 

i love listnening music songs 

thanks


----------



## wrongnote85

i'm listening to the first Sortilege album.


----------



## Jakke

Phish - Farmhouse


----------



## SenorDingDong

If you guys get a chance, check this album out. It's pay-what-you-want on Bandcamp. So far I've really been digging it. It's progressive/death metal/fusion. Very Opeth-ish at times.


----------



## book_of_lies777

the _Blast Tyrant_ album by Clutch. 

Soooooooo many good songs!


----------



## nojyeloot

EDIT: Just realized how fabulous his pose is, after all these years


----------



## book_of_lies777

I had Yngwie's first solo album on vinyl... damn, I'm old! LOL


----------



## soulcheck

"Upon the Skies, The Nova"


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## GSingleton

something different for you guys. Not sure how many of you like sigur ros. I am checking the new album out. Just ......yes.

Sigur Rós: Ekki múkk (moving art) - YouTube

Listen through top quality monitors and just lose yourself.


----------



## GSingleton

7:40ish....crank it. I cried a little haha

Sigur Rós - Ára Bátur (HD) (at Abbey Road Studios) - YouTube


----------



## Michael T

*Albums on rotation currently*


 Jeff Loomis - Plains of Oblivion
 Spawn of Possession - Incurso
 Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
 John 5 - God told me too (ha ha he did a cover of Beat it !!, Some great & creepy chickin pickin as usual)
 Ihsahn - Eremita (Damn that sax is crazy, love it !!)


----------



## Repner

Cannot fucking believe I missed this


----------



## cyril v

Ihsahn "The Grave".


----------



## NickS




----------



## Into Obsidian

Ashwin said:


> hello,
> 
> Right now i am listening music like love songs and dj party songs
> 
> then listening another voice of other people talking
> 
> i love listnening music songs
> 
> thanks


This, is awesome


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Into Obsidian

this is brutal


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito

Blasphemous, I know.


----------



## Variant

*This... we got utterly smashed one night and made it up on the spot!*

Mayor Merkin | 5c4773r517

 Drunken improvisational grindcore!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## M3talh3ad

Lamb if god-all
Pantera-vulgar display of power
Unearth-the march
Strapping young lad-city
Dethklok-dethalbum I and II


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Jakke




----------



## ASoC

I'm not ashamed to admit that I love this


----------



## Lagtastic

Old school Joe


----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVzsjYvUlRg


I could listen to the last thirty seconds of this song on repeat 
for eternity


----------



## GSingleton

do it


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Chiba666

The Barren Lands - Ishahn.

Took me a while to get into this album, but the more I listen the better it gets. The Sax playing was the hardest part to get, but now it fit's so well.

You would have thought that growing up in a house with a professional sax player that I would be used to it, guess not.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Stealth7

^What band is that? All I can make out from the name is B....... of Depravity


----------



## Randy




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Repner

Stealth7 said:


> ^What band is that? All I can make out from the name is B....... of Depravity


All I could make out was "Birth of...".

Yep. Never been a fan of this logo style


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Repner said:


> All I could make out was "Birth of...".
> 
> Yep. Never been a fan of this logo style



Gotta love how band logos become more and more unintelligible over the years.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Stealth7 said:


> ^What band is that? All I can make out from the name is B....... of Depravity







Repner said:


> All I could make out was "Birth of...".
> 
> Yep. Never been a fan of this logo style






It's Birth of Depravity. 


It was an all right album. Nothing special. But it's free (from the band itself), so I'm not complaining.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Murmel

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Don Vito

I AM THE TABLE


----------



## Randy




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Don Vito

One of the first Metal songs I listened to.


----------



## GSingleton

Stealth7 said:


> ^What band is that? All I can make out from the name is B....... of Depravity



Birth? I hate when metal bands do that. It is so stupid and overused.

also....I quit playing guitar...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1bzUaf_gvU


----------



## Alimination




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## nickgray




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Was always curious about this album, so I decided to finally give it a listen. So far, I'm really liking it. Pretty much sounds like a mix of Youthanasia, Killing, and Rust. 

And for the record, I'm describing the remastered version, with Dave's vocals instead of Lee's.


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Don Vito

Probably my favorite DT album in terms of vocal performance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## TheHandOfStone

Septic Flesh - Apocalypse.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## book_of_lies777

Anthrax's Scott Ian talking about gear, music, playing, etc. He's always been a HUGE influence to my playing.

Anthrax's Scott Ian Heavy Guitar - YouTube

I've been told my playing sounds like a combination of Tony Iommi and Scott Ian - which I take as a HUGE compliment!!!


----------



## Don Vito

New York City <3


----------



## Randy




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## celticelk

Sonny Sharrock: _Guitar_


----------



## spawnofthesith

celticelk said:


> Sonny Sharrock: _Guitar_



Excellent stuff


----------



## NickS

GSingleton said:


> also....I quit playing guitar...




I saw Stanley Jordan live when I was 13 (this would have been
around 1994), and that is basically what got me interested in
guitar. This guy seems like he is at about the same level. I
wish I was!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## USMarine75

^ Aranda - Stop the World [2012]. Good old school rock.






Danger Danger - Revolve [2009]. Modern hair metal... and holy shit their guitarist is good.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Repner




----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Peace Sells


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## BabUShka

Im seeing Turbonegro, Kyuss Lives and Doomriders today, so todays playlist on spotify will be based on those 3 bands!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## USMarine75

Holy shit... I just discovered this side project by Eric Martin the singer of Mr Big...


----------



## GSingleton

Ok, I may be getting a prs se mike mushok soon. did not listen to staind growing up. I decided to give it a shot. I listened to some of the new album and....sweet jesus. Not how I remember them at all. Mike does a good job too. Kinda getting pumped about this guitar. It just looks comfy.


----------



## ASoC

[googlevid]4346242620404039862[/googlevid]# 

Good stuff


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## NickS

I've been a Deftones fan since the beginning (around 1994). For some reason I wasn't a fan of their newest couple albums at first, but right now I am obsessed with this track


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Francis978

Dragonaut-Sleep


----------



## imlikemike

I had my iTunes on shuffle and this came on... forgot how awesome this band is!


----------



## COBHC

and


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## JosephAOI

In this order:


----------



## mattofvengeance

If you're feeling down, depressed and lonely, I know a place where we can go.





22 Acacia Avenue


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## refusetofall87

Killswitch engage


----------



## Cyntex

*sleepingroom mosh mode engaged*


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Greatest SikTh song ever! Epic fucking riff.


----------



## Aevolve

As of late:

Zelliack
CHON
The Arusha Accord
SiKth
Aliases
The Safety Fire
David Maxim Micic


----------



## NickS

Secret track from Around the Fur (I'm guessing pretty much everyone knew that). I've been on a Deftones kick lately


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Fat-Elf

The new Gojira album. Not even a fan of the band but this single really got me interested in this band.


----------



## rgaRyan

Explosia by Gojira.

Probably going to buy this album tomorrow.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nic0us




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## nojyeloot

One of the most magnificent pieces of music written. Period.


----------



## highlordmugfug

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDc_AAnhTnY


----------



## Randy




----------



## rgaRyan

So glad I bought this EP


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## rgaRyan




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Aevolve




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Fredjones01

I listen my favorite songs :-
10. Night Of The Creeps (Fred Dekker) 1986
9. Calvaire (Fabrice Du Welz) 2004
8. An American Werewolf In London (John Landis) 1981
7. The Shining (Stanley Kubrick) 1980
6. Alien (Ridley Scott) 1979
5. The Thing (John Carpenter) 1982
4. Jaws (Steven Spielberg) 1975
3. Possession (Andrzej Zulawski) 1981
2. Halloween (John Carpenter) 1978
1. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Tobe Hooper) 1974


----------



## butterschnapps

Seven Day Lie by Darkest Hour.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Turned out UPS lost my pre-order, so I waited three weeks for an item that was never going to arrive. Cancelled it and just bought a digital copy, and man--so worth the wait.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

STUPID QUESTION: "What are you listening to?" EVERYBODY IS LISTENING TO PERIPHERY II RITE NOW.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## amlivept

Periphery's new album!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex

huge hammers - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Michael T

Kurkkuviipale said:


> STUPID QUESTION: "What are you listening to?" EVERYBODY IS LISTENING TO PERIPHERY II RITE NOW.



Who is this "Periphery" band you speak of ???
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
[/troll] 

Haven't checked out their new streaming album.
still hooked on
IHSAHN - Eremita


----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Eclipse

I'm Streaming Periphery II from Sumerian's youtube. 
Oh holy shit its awesome!


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## nickgray




----------



## nickgray




----------



## Don Vito

Why I don't have this album yet is a mystery.


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


>




I did some digging and found out Jaeger is in some band called World Under Blood and I downloaded the album!


----------



## Repner




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Francis978

Funeral Doom is great shit


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug

Busdriver - Least Favorite Rapper feat. Nocando - YouTube


----------



## Jakke

The latest Depeche Mode.


----------



## thedonal

Tangerine Dream- White Eagle


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## book_of_lies777

a true classic - the entire _"Welcome to Sky Valley"_ album by *Kyuss*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUZ5HiYaOkk&feature=related


----------



## Sebastian

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## highlordmugfug

So on and so forth.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Into Obsidian

Jakke said:


> The latest Depeche Mode.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## USMarine75

Today I Caught the Plague

[for fans of The Human Abstract type of prog metal]


----------



## NickS




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS

Saw these guys live with GWAR in 2005. Needless to say, that show was not for the feint of heart


----------



## Sebastian

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Don Vito

I woke up this morning with an unusual craving for Deathcore.


I have this CD somewhere.....


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith

mattofvengeance said:


>




This band was my first concert ever when I was like 11 or 12 at the Tony Hawk Boom Boom Huck Jam 





SenorDingDong said:


>



One of my favorite albums. So intricate and mind expanding


----------



## SenorDingDong

spawnofthesith said:


> One of my favorite albums. So intricate and mind expanding



They're awesome


----------



## Dancantdance782

Listening to Keith Merrow - Pillars of Creation -- Thats what makes me want to get a seven string  and why im here talking to you guys


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Lucretia


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## James B

This album is mellow compared to beacons but is perfect to chill/study too.


----------



## -JeKo-

Been listening to Dream Theater's Images & Words all weekend. Makes me wanna buy an Ibanez JPM100 and practice like hell.


----------



## TankJon666

Right now? The washing machine


----------



## book_of_lies777

Grand Magus - "Brotherhood Of Sleep"


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## PettyThief

*Celtic Frost - Live at Wacken 2006*


----------



## Ralyks

Linkin Park - Lost in the Echo

Giving the new album a try. So far, not the worse thing I've heard. Kinda enjoyed that first track a bit, actually.


----------



## cadearmstrong

Deadweight 

Facebook.com/DeadweightOfficial
@DEADWEIGHTWI
Deadweight

Download the debut album "Hollow" Right here FOR FREE!!!
deadweight.hollow.2012.zip


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Glass Cloud - White Flag

the album is streaming at Home | Basick Records


----------



## -JeKo-

Older Deep Purple: Burn, Highway Star...


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## PettyThief




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Konfyouzd

So much Circa Survive and Coheed and Cambria. SO MUCH...


----------



## book_of_lies777

a track-by-track overview of the new Nile album, _"At the Gate of Sethu"_

part one:


part two:


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970

Holy shit this performance just kills me every time I listen to it.


----------



## Sebastian

Anthrax - Room For One More


----------



## Don Vito

Timo + Jani


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Don Vito

Just getting into this album. Best stuff I've heard from them.


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## tuneinrecords

Been on a big Sade kick as of late. I have a soft spot for late 90's early 2000's trip hop drum n bass chillout music so on Pandora I put in Everything But The Girl and Sade came up. Luckily I have a bunch of her stuff so I've been rockin' it lately in the car. For heavier stuff I've been listening to Deftones. Getting ready to see them for the zillionth time this summer. SOAD is also playing, but I haven't put them on in a while.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tuneinrecords

Karmic Juggernaut. You heard it here first. Yeah, these guys are gonna be huge. They're from my town and I saw 'em live on Saturday opening up for Bernie Worrell. They're totally chill people and have precision and chops that are only hinted at in this song - not to say that this song and video don't kick serious ass.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Murmel

Korn - Right Now


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## USMarine75

B'z - The 7th Blues


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'm really trying to get into it (haven't listened to it since the release when I bought it), but I'm having a hard time.

The mix really bothers me, and the album just feels, I don't know... not right?


----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Into Obsidian

at 6:06, this is the solo I want to hear when I die

:


----------



## USMarine75

Wow... just... wow.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Dan_Vacant

Billy Talent - River Below.


----------



## nic0us




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

^ one of these kids is not like the other... one of these kids is doing his own thing.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob




----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


>




Did Kurt Cobain get a MTF sex change? Suh-weet! Good career move...


----------



## USMarine75

disregard...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Into Obsidian

I cant believe this song never made it to an official release because IMO its one of the best songs Forbidden has written!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Konfyouzd

Spastic Ink!!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## NickS




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## nojyeloot

Possibly THE most refreshing metal album I've heard in years.

Also, Thordendal guest solo on the last track "By Omission"


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## USMarine75

^ Built on Secrets




^ Aerolyn


----------



## Repner




----------



## book_of_lies777

this is badass - check out the trippin' Sasquatch (yes, a 'trippin' Sasquatch'. LOL)

Dead Meadow - "Sleepy Silver Door" [Roadburn, Tilburg - April 17, 2011]



It's a super-groovy guitar riff too.


----------



## nickgray




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Don Vito

I finally bought the album "Colors" by Between The Buried And Me.

I'm enjoying it to a great extent.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

^ MMF - Generation: Hate with lyrics... I think this was written about some haters on here...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Repner




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Woke Up Dead

1. Moonchild 
2. Can I Play With Madness 
3. The Prisoner 
4. 2 Minutes to Midnight 
5. Afraid to Shoot Strangers 
6. The Trooper 
7. The Number of the Beast 
8. Phantom of the Opera 
9. Run to the Hills 
10. Wasted Years 
11. Seventh Son of a Seventh Son 
12. The Clairvoyant 
13. Fear of the Dark 
14. Iron Maiden 
15.Churchill's Speech 
16.Aces High 
17. The Evil That Men Do 
18. Running Free 

FRONT ROW CENTER. Freaking awesome.


----------



## USMarine75

The bass drop in the beginning nearly hits the brown note...


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## Sebastian

Bad Company - Simple Man


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## book_of_lies777

interview with Dino Cazares about gear & stuff... right here: 

Fret 12 | Dino Cazares - Fear Factory


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## UCBmetal

Wayyy late to the party, but holy balls do these guys rip! Man In The Box,, Reyes and Best Laid Plans are all fantastic, but nothing gets me going like Panacea. Heard the album and had to do a playthrough video the very next day.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## broj15




----------



## Sebastian

Filter - Take A Picture


----------



## Randy




----------



## Vostre Roy

Old Man Lizard - Cold Winter Blues - YouTube


----------



## Randy




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## samdaman87

Lol I know you guys are going to not like this one for sure, but I have been in a smooth jazz mode for a while. Time to turn down the angry music and turn up the smooth vibes.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

Spawn Of Possession - Incurso


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Randy




----------



## PettyThief

Ziltoid!!!!!!


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## GSingleton

My composition for my senior recital

To Be Thankful by G. Singleton on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## PettyThief

Heaven Send - DTP


----------



## Sebastian

Korn - Somebody Someone


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Randy




----------



## spawnofthesith

One of the heaviest things I've ever heard


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

my friends ep



and this


----------



## shreddyeddy1994

Been jamming to a lot of Deicide lately since I'm seeing them on the 28th of this month. VERY EXCITED. 
But other than that, I've recently been listening to a lot of Enslaved, Incantation, Entombed, and Death. Can't go wrong with that.
Currently just downloaded Grizzly Bear's discography though, so I'm going to be catching up with that as well.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I <3 Bongripper


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Fat-Elf

Structures' album "/" (aka Divided By). I love that when I first time saw the video below, I was like: "Wow, this band f*king blows!" but I eventually came back to it even though I hated it but yesterday I started to listen more of their songs and now I'm in love with them.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Wrecklyss




----------



## Cyntex

Old school metalcore, heavy as fuck


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## shreddyeddy1994

You can never go wrong with Bongripper. If you like them check out Bezlebong, pretty similar in the sound but more straight forward and less experimental than Bongripper. HEAVYHEAVYHEAVY.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Particularly the last song, Going to Georgia. 

It's fucking beautiful.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is ridiculous but so good. Inspired by this song, I tried to experiment writing riffs in binary code today. Didn't work out so well.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## spawnofthesith

shreddyeddy1994 said:


> You can never go wrong with Bongripper. If you like them check out Bezlebong, pretty similar in the sound but more straight forward and less experimental than Bongripper. HEAVYHEAVYHEAVY.



Hell yeah Bongripper is so fucking punishing  I'll have to check Bezlebong out, always on the look out for new stoner/doom


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Don Vito

This is actually growing on me for some reason.


----------



## Sebastian

Megadeth - Tornado of Souls


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## CrownofWorms




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## nickgray

One of the best 2012 metal albums so far.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## spawnofthesith

More Bongripper


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Still one of my favorite albums of the year.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

and this from possibly my favorite instrumental album. this is a guitar website after all.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Randy

Dat riff


----------



## Pooluke41




----------



## USMarine75

Built on Secrets - Reflections

Built On Secrets - Oh! Akira - YouTube


----------



## Sebastian

Neil Young - Old Man


----------



## nickgray




----------



## wrongnote85

Lone To Remain by Brad Williamson 2 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## mcleanab

Ozzy Osbourne: "Killer of Giants." Well, the whole ULTIMATE SIN album actually...

Jake E. Lee tearing up those Charvels... makes me want an 80's Charvel BAD!!!


----------



## pink freud

I'm slowly destroying my brain:


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

**


----------



## Santuzzo

A LOT OF CHIMP Spanner lately, love his stuff:


----------



## Fat-Elf

The Faceless - The Ancient Covenant

I can't concentrate on the song at all because I keep hearing a metronome in the back every 2 seconds.


----------



## SenorDingDong

This album just has such a Death vibe to it. The influence is so blatantly presented, and I fucking love it.


----------



## Basilisk

Meshuggah - Demiurge


----------



## nojyeloot

Not really sure if I dig it yet


----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

This song is awesome, and the video rules !!!.


----------



## book_of_lies777

*mod edit: this thread is not for spamming your stuff, please don't do it again*


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Sebastian

Fear Factory - The Industrialist


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I hear you calling Marian, across the water, across the waves ...


Classic Sisters Of Mercy !!!.


----------



## highlordmugfug

El-P: How to Serve Man (the meanest things I&#39;d never say) - YouTube


----------



## spawnofthesith

This song has been sampled by both Pete Rock and People Under the Stairs. All three are some suave jams


----------



## Cyntex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXUFn6TxITA


----------



## Sebastian

Mudvayne - World So Cold


----------



## Cyntex

Aesop Rock - Zero Dark Thirty - YouTube


----------



## SenorDingDong

Today, I listened to:


----------



## LetsMosey

Bjorn "Speed" Strid's new band, _Night Flight Orchestra_ 



That guitar tone is so creamy and smooth. Delish!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## PettyThief




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## susanblade

I am listening a cool song Barbie. It is my favourite song.I listen it number of times in daily rautine. I love its stanza, lyric. Fantastic music guys.................,


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm not so much into dubstep anymore, but I enjoyed this tune, pretty brutal


----------



## Randy

Just started listening to 'We Are The Nightmare' again recently. This song still fills my brain with fuck


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## -42-

Don't hate.


----------



## etiam

Necroblaspheme - The Deeper, The Better

Free EP from these mad French alchemists. Includes a massively powerful cover of 'Sounds of Silence'. Yes, that one. Fans of Beaten to Death, revel in this.

NECROBLASPHEME - XXVI : The Deeper - The Better


----------



## Fat-Elf

Periphery II: This Time It's Personal, first time off of a CD. Dat lossless CD-quality...


----------



## Into Obsidian

One of my favz


----------



## Fiction

Nothing like waking up on your birthday to Beyond Creation, up to that awesome clean break in coexistence.


----------



## PettyThief

Love Satyricon and laugh everytime this comes on my mix. XD


----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - Halo


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## book_of_lies777

fucking awesome

Satyricon - "Black Crow On A Tombstone"


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Sebastian

Neil Young - Heart Of Gold


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## CTID




----------



## FatKol

Zelliack - Smoove


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Behemoth - I got erection



Haha. I didn't realize so many bands covered this song. I saw Turbonegro do it live at Download. Great fucking time.


----------



## The Shadow

I suggest you all listen to this.


----------



## highlordmugfug

This and a ton of Soul Coughing rarities.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Soen - Cognitive

If your looking for a fix between TOOL releases, this is it.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Mike Doughty : I Wrote A Song About Your Car - YouTube


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Christian Scott, 'Christian aTunde Adjuah' : NPR


----------



## 7Mic7




----------



## Mwoit

BARONESS - Back Where I Belong [HD] Yellow & Green [CD1-2012] - YouTube


----------



## EricG




----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## TaylorMacPhail




----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## celticelk




----------



## pero




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I think this might be my new favorite band I've found this year (new to me at least). Freaking great. They're called Vita Imana.


----------



## static07

Allegaeon - Formshifter (album)


----------



## cronje92




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## book_of_lies777

the BOSS GT-100 inside & out... literally! This guy actually takes one apart - you'd be surprised how little is actually inside one of these things, considering what it's capable of  :


----------



## Gamma362




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Sebastian

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## static07

Anyone care to guess why I chose to listen to this song ?


----------



## RyanCarraher

Flutes in a Vacuum

download the album for free!


----------



## Randy




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Randy




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Sebastian

Buckethead - Soothsayer


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## feilong29

This new band called Neverland Thailand. Not the greatest video but awesome music... also been getting a LOT into Anthem, a Japanese Heavy Metal Band.


----------



## Sebastian

Buckethead - Lebrontron


----------



## Xaios




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Sebastian

Marilyn Manson - Beautiful People


----------



## st2012




----------



## broj15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DgIJLs6Ti8&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL82A608FDBDE2CD33


----------



## MikeH

Go pick this up: iTunes - Music - Terrestrial - EP by Sean Hall


----------



## FatKol




----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This whole album. I've listened to it from start to finish for the first time today, it's like a punch in the face the whole way through. Beautiful.


----------



## Vyn

Currently blasting Testament's new material. Only three tracks in and I've had to change pants five times already


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## gunch

DYING

FEETAAAHS


----------



## SenorDingDong

This morning's playlist (had to paint a room) was:


----------



## tm20

Modern Day Babylon -Universal Intelligence

anyone else listen to this awesome band?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

And once again I find myself listening to this album.
Jonas Bryssling just kills it.
And Muenzner does a way awesome job with leads.


----------



## qazlop

Hans Zimmer - Dark Knight Rises OST



EPIC!!


----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - All in your head


----------



## Randy




----------



## broj15




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Sebastian

Machine Head - Halo


----------



## Joshua

Mnemic - Pattern Platform - YouTube
New Mnemic


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

i just re-discovered BoO


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Aphex Twin, Analords.

An hour ago it was Xi, Parousia.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## USMarine75

^ NEW TESTAMENT!!!!


----------



## tacotiklah

Listening to Dick Dale's Nitro:


Which sounds incredibly similar to this:


----------



## Woke Up Dead

HAHA. Wow. Someone needs to mash Dave's vocals onto that. lol. 

Also been listening to 



This band is so freakin epic.


----------



## Don Vito

Lake Bodom Live in Tokyo

I'm also getting into Skeletonwitch as of late. They kick ass.


----------



## nojyeloot

SenorDingDong said:


>



^ME TOO 

This album absolutely rules. Sneap completely NAILED the guitar tone on this album. It's perfect.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Mike Doughty - Burn you down - YouTube


----------



## SenorDingDong

USMarine75 said:


> ^ NEW TESTAMENT!!!!



Fuck yeah


----------



## Don Vito

Dissection - Thorns Of Crimson Death - YouTube


----------



## BabUShka

Goodbye - Caliban
One of my favorite songs


----------



## spawnofthesith

This is awesome


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Randy




----------



## Pooluke41

( I actually am listening to this )


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## NickS




----------



## spawnofthesith

Everything about this song is perfect. I love how Pike seems to be nodding back to his Sleep days


----------



## SeductionS

This song is too addicting


----------



## CannibalKiller

these guys rule.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

5:45, forget about it


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## nic0us




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Sebastian

Bad Company - Shooting Star


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito

Pretty much as prog as it gets.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## fps

I'm listening to a selection of thrash and death metal songs while watching the synchronised swimming on mute. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Techdeath




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Repner




----------



## highlordmugfug

Mountain Goats' John Darnielle on Self-Destruction and New Album | Music News | Rolling Stone

Cry for Judas by The Mountain Goats


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ThePhilosopher

_S.C.I.E.N.C.E._


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Don Vito

+ rain storm = win.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Road Signs Always Look Better Looking Over Your Shoulder - YouTube


----------



## NickS




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## PettyThief

Satyricons performance at Hellfest. Satyr is the man.


----------



## NickS

Not the actual video for the song, but the highest quality version I found on youtube.


----------



## highlordmugfug

My friend Tim's band Despite the Silence, I'm listening to the show they played at the Hard Rock Cafe in Nashville, TN on sunday.







He's the guitarist with the white les paul.

EDIT: Here's their facebook page if anyone is interested

Despite The Silence | Facebook


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Incase anyone was interested... Cantina Band Star Wars Guitar Pro Tab by John Williams @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Randy




----------



## celticelk

Bill Frisell Plays John Lennon, Live In Concert: Newport Jazz 2012 : NPR


----------



## st2012




----------



## dethFNmetal

born of osiris-bow down
kataklysm-taking the world by storm
all shall perish-in this life of pain

also a crazy Russian band i happened to come across, not sure what to think of them

forget my silence-this is only the beginning

has a sweet high in the beginning but the rest.... dont know.


----------



## NickS

Probably my favorite song from this album, and one of my favorite bands of all time.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS

Don't know how many of you out there know about these guys, but they were a great Seattle band from the mid-90's to early 2000's. Got to see them with ATDI in Seattle, right before both bands broke up.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Thanks to that hardcore dancing thread. 
This video is beyond stupid btw.


----------



## st2012

For some reason I've started picking up quite a few film soundtracks over the last few months. Never took much interest in them before but here lately I spend a couple hours almost every evening reading a book while listening to one. This one is top notch IMO.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## highlordmugfug

Getting pumped for the album in October.


----------



## Randy

Still an amazing album. The riffs are mind fuck supreme


----------



## poopyalligator

Any of you dudes dig good soul music?


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## st2012




----------



## Randy




----------



## ry_z




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Genome

Fell under the radar, this one. Pleasantly surprised with how good it is on first listen!


----------



## Woke Up Dead

First try wasn't sure at first. It's been on repeat ever since and I can't stop. Amazing record. No punches pulled.


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Lianne La Havas, 'Is Your Love Big Enough?' : NPR


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## st2012




----------



## poopyalligator

This has been playing a lot in my room recently.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Really digging this album so far


----------



## Ulverthor

T.R.A.M - Haas Kicker / Inverted Ballad
Animals As Leaders - New Eden
Messhugah - The Last Vigil


----------



## Fat-Elf

God I love listening to TesseracT when I'm drunk. Their sounds is so immersive!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

This was actually pretty good.
"She's a racist, and a bit butch"


----------



## Danukenator




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Now I have to redeem myself.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Randy said:


>




Just past my 200th time listening to that on iTunes.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

One of the nicest frontmen I've ever met and arguably the most overlooked death metal band on the planet. They are great and even better live. They deserve more.


----------



## Fiction




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Uncle_Jesse

SenorDingDong said:


> Really digging this album so far



I just purchased this album today and it is a beast. I wouldn't have given it shot if I hadn't seen you say you're digging it. Pushed me to give it a shot.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## st2012

Love the live version of this song so much.


----------



## technomancer

Darkwater - Where Stories End


----------



## Repner

st2012 said:


> Love the live version of this song so much.




Haha. Seems he accidentally fell back into SYL mode for a while there. 

"I SUCK DICK FOR CRACK MONEY!"


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Polythoral




----------



## Randy




----------



## poopyalligator

This is whats up.


----------



## TomParenteau

Reading the recent issue of Guitar Player with Jason Becker on the cover put me on a Cacophony binge.


----------



## broj15

I love how this song is so unlike all the other songs on this album


----------



## Cyntex

my fav meshuggah song so far


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Necris




----------



## st2012




----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## highlordmugfug

I love you Necris.


----------



## DarkRain93

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters B Tuning - YouTube
Metallica - Nothing else matters in Bb 
Pitch shifted down a Tritone


----------



## highlordmugfug

I can't get it out of my damn head.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Polythoral




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiR1hmpk-x4&feature=related


----------



## highlordmugfug

Oh, Necris, how did I survive musically without you?


----------



## Thrashmanzac

been on a electronic kick lately


----------



## NickS

> been on a electronic kick lately



Never been on one of those, what's it like?


----------



## bloodlust

Lately symphony x album paradise lost,ministry Rio grande blood ,any thing by Bill Monroe and the blue grass boys you bet your ass its blue grass I grew up on that shit .


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## blaaargh

My friend sent me the new Katatonia leak... it's pretty sweet.


----------



## ry_z




----------



## st2012

One of my favorite releases this year. This one is constantly in my player.


----------



## Pav

Renewed my Lamb of God addiction and slowly meeting the same fate with The Human Abstract.


----------



## Webmaestro

Finally DL'd Vai's "The Story of Light." Just about finished listening to all the songs...


----------



## The Grief Hole

The new Faceless which hasn't grabbed me yet.

And Forced Into Atrocities by Japan's Deadly Spawn, which has grabbed me, kicked me in the teeth and generally really impressed me.

Oh and the first Toto album. Angela. What a song.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## highlordmugfug

Munly & The Lupercalians all damn day.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome stuff from the Neph !!!.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

In the Silence - A Fair Dream Gone Mad - 02 - Seventeen Shades - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I remember seeing this album in GW a few years ago and thought it looked really interesting, but I never listened to it, or even this band, until now. So far, I'm liking it.


----------



## NickS




----------



## blaaargh

what is this i don't even


----------



## st2012




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Randy




----------



## xhellchosemex




----------



## Randy




----------



## galca002




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


Are there any other Sisters Of Mercy fans on this forum ?


----------



## st2012

Been a little while since I gave this a listen. I wasn't impressed initially but I'm going to give a few spins over the weekend.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fiction




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## scherzo1928

riff at 0:20 gets me every single time.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## TIBrent

Between the Buried and Me - Lunar Wilderness

-Brent


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## morrowcosom

STEEL. FUCKING. PANTHER.


----------



## blaise120

Lord gore-zombie molestation 

Aeon- 
Forgiveness denied

Caustic Christ- sobriety sux


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## broj15




----------



## st2012




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## book_of_lies777

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Just past my 200th time listening to that on iTunes.





"Demigod" is such a fucking awesome album. That was my introduction to Behemoth, and man, what an introduction!!


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## book_of_lies777

morrowcosom said:


> STEEL. FUCKING. PANTHER.






I honestly cannot believe people are giving this even a moment of their time. 

80s metal does NOT get the credit it deserves(I was there, dude!{sounding like a war vet LOL}, but yeah, I _was_ there.), but this is just... weak. 


**Don't take this personally, I'm talking about the band, not YOU.


----------



## highlordmugfug

kennedyblake said:


>



...

Okay.

And then...

Hell yeah.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Variant




----------



## Variant

morrowcosom said:


> STEEL. FUCKING. PANTHER.




A punchline that's 24 years too late... 

So, yeah, death to all butt metal...


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## st2012

This fucking song makes me want to pick up a violin.


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Swans, 'The Seer' : NPR


----------



## FeedMeWithColours

Can't stop listening to this band.


----------



## book_of_lies777

UFC 151 conference call



I've always been a Dan Henderson fan, but I do hope Jon Jones keeps going on this crazy successful title run.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Dark Funeral - "The Arrival Of Satan's Empire" (Live Wacken 2012)


----------



## JeffFromMtl

These guys opened for Russian Circles and Chelsea Wolfe last night. They were remarkable. They're a bunch of ex-members of Red Sparowes.


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## Don Vito

Workout music


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug

Randy said:


>



When I grow up, I want to be the gay president of Tom T Hall. [/early_cuyler]


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## NickS

Ahh, Seattle's finest I like Queensryche, but that video is as bad as both versions of the Holy Diver video


----------



## NickS

This album from this band is great, sounds like a mix between Guns N' Roses & Smashing Pumpkins. It is called "The Red Record". They formed in Eastern Washington, but have since moved to LA and changed their name to Gosling. I got to see them live in Seattle 7 or 8 years ago with Andrew WK (one the funnest shows I have ever been to, in a venue that holds maybe 300 people). He also had one of the Hoffman brothers with him, as it was just after they left Deicide.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits




----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^^^
saw them live on Monday. Pretty sick show. 

and now I'm listening to this...


----------



## Artorias

Khalid alMansour - Forbidden Chapters (EP Release Date) - YouTube


----------



## ry_z




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

This is awesome, must be checked out by anyone who loves their music heavy and dark !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## ShredBorland

Monuments -Gnosis entire album


----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## fps

The Cure's set at Reading, it's been astounding.


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cougs

SOUNNDWAAVE!!!!!!
Going to relive my childhood


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Stealth7

22 years ago today, RIP SRV


----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^^^

That's kinda creepy. I started listening to pretty much nothing but SRV yesterday. Didn't even realize that today was the anniversary of him passing away.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## PettyThief

Devin Townsend Acoustic

Sugarmill, Soke, UK 2011-11-18


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Into Obsidian

RIP Stevie


----------



## ittoa666

Listening for the millionth time in preparation for the new album.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I don't care how bad the dancing is. I'm just listening to the song. Freaking awesome.


----------



## jwade




----------



## ghostred7

Listening to the new covers we're adding for practice tonight...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## celticelk




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## NickS




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## mattofvengeance

I'm on the moon right now. Iron Maiden has been my favorite band since high school, and as many times as I've listened to (and liked) this song, I've never quite "connected" with it. However, right now, I'm one with this song.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Projectdream95

Our Last Night - "Age Of Ignorance"
The Word Alive - "Life Cycles"
Periphery - "Periphery 2"

My favorite new albums right now


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## stevefranken617

I decided to do just one post, when I look back, I see stuff and think, "I've got to listen to that again".

A Capella Dream - The Persuasions
Time and Love - Laura Nyro
Natlie McMasters - Live
Allman Brothers Band - Idlewild South
The Concert for New York City - Various
Sounds of Wood and Steel - various
the Sounds of Summer - The Beach Boys
The Very Best of Peter, Paul & Mary
Live Rust - Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Doorway - Ron Block
Two Sevens Clash - Culture
Art of Motion - Andy McKee
Coco - Colbie Caillet......sweet
Endless Summer - The Sandels
In the Red - Tina Dico
Corinne Bailey Rae
Alison Krauss & US - Live
Nils Lofgren - Acoustic Live.....one of the best acoustic albums ever
Diana Krall - Live in Paris
Squeeze - Singles
Best of - Michael Martin Murphey
Victory at Sea - Richard Rodgers
Norman Brown - Stay With Me.........Very Very Cool
Shawn Colvin - A few Small Repairs.......great voice, great recording
Yoshiji - Eternal Melody...........epic
One Man Band - James Taylor....great concert, with DVD
A Box of Rain - Robert Hunter..........great acoustic live concert
The Very Best of Jerry Garcia.....a fun 2 disc set, one live the other studio
Holst, The Planets - Geoffery Simon & The London Symphony
Bob Dylan - Live 1975, the Bootleg series vol 5.........back when you could understand Bob
Singles 1969-1981 - The Carpenters...what a great voice
Moonlight in Vermont - Johnny Smith.......the man plays a nice guitar
Nick Drake - Pink Moon......great headphone sound, up close & personnal 01/05/08
Missy Higgins - The Sound of White....a sweet soundin' Aussie 01/13/08
Alan Parsons Project - Eye in the Sky......classic 01/15/08
America - History...no collection should be without 01/16/08
katie Melua - Pictures.......sweet sweet voice 01/18/08
Bob Dylan - Freewheelin'.........Bob at his best 01/20/08
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Cosmo's Factory.......DCC Gold Disc Fantastic remaster by SH 01/25/08
From the Cradle - Eric Clapton......sings the blues, 01/27/08
BT: This Biinary Universe.........01/29/08
Tim's House - Kate Walsh.........beautiful voice, great recording, 01/30/08
Live Acoustic - Sarah McLachlan......great recording but short only 22:00" 02/06/08
Natlie Merchant - Tigerlily......MFSL remaster WOW!, 02/08/08
Joan Baez - Greatest Hits......Iconic, 02/09/08 happy birthday to me!
Kelly Sweet - We Are One.....she is sweet, 02/14/08
Natalie Merchant - Tigerlily.....MoFi remaster #00819, stunning 02/16/08
Sting - Best of 1984/94..........lots of great stuff 02/26/08
A Fine Frenzy - A cell in the Sea........Alison Sudol can write & sing 03/02/08
Susan Wong - Close to You.....192k/24bit DSP Audiophile Reference 03/07/08
Jack Johnson - Sleep through the Static 03/12/08
Robert Plant/Alison Krauss - Rising Sand 03/19/08
Various Artists - Smooth Grooves, Cruisin' Classics, gotta' love the oldies 03/25/08
The Ultimate Demonstration Disc - Chesky Records, excellent reference disc 03/28/08
Natlie Merchant - House Carpenter's Daugther, very well recorded 04/01/08
Jackson Browne - Solo Acoustic vol II, nice concert 04/03/08
10,000 Maniacs - In My Tribe, excellent sound 04/04/08
Donald Fagen - The Nightfly, excellent sound 04/11/08
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue, haven't listened to this in a while 04/16/08
10,000 Maniacs - Hope Chest, the Fredonia Recordings 1982/83 04/22/08
Eagles - Long Road Out of Eden, gotta' love these guys 04/25/08
Nina Simone - The Amazing Nina Simone/Town Hall, two albums, great jazz, 04/29/08
Allman Brothers at Fillmore East, 05/08/08
Boz Scaggs - Greatest Hits Live, great live recording of classic rock 5/18/08
Harry Belafonte - at Carnegie Hall, recorded in 1959 and still sounds good 5/23/08
Frank Sinatra - Nothing But the Best, nice Reprise compliation 05/30/08
Banjo Collection - 25 Bluegrass Favorites, remastered by Steve Hoffman, 05/31/08
Best of Southern Rock - Marshall Tucker, Allman's, Outlaws...etc, 06/07/08 (gotta' love the date)
Jimmy Buffett - A1A, really nice for being recorded in 1974 06/16/08
Kenny Wayne Shepherd - 10 Days Out, Again this it a GREAT blues album 06/28/08
Chuck Berry - St. Louis to Liverpool, MFSL remaster 07/26/08
Tom Petty - Mudcrutch, well recorded 08/01/08
Neil Young & Crazy Horse, Live in San Francisco, great 1978 concert, not a great recording 08/15/08
Nils Lofgren - The Loner, great solo acoustic 08/21/08
Malene - Malene Mortensen, great music, beautiful woman & well recorded import 08/22/08
Bootleg Series, Vol. 1 - Bob Dylan, back when Bob could sing 08/25/08
Alison Krauss & Union Station - live, One of the best Live recordings ever 09/03/08
Jefferson Airplane - at the Familt Dog Ballroom, recorded 09/69, very cool 09/10/08
Eva Cassidy - Live at Blues Alley, nice live recording, 09/13/08
Bob Dylan - No Direction Home Bootleg Series 7, classic Dylan, 09/15/08
Linda Ronstdat - Prisoner in Disguise, MFSL #01507, audiophile quality, 09/22/08
BuckinghamNicks - Anthem Records Australia, nicely remastered bootleg, 09/25/08
Unplugged - Eric Clapton, Great acoustic cd well matsered, 09/28/08
Very Best of - Jerry Garcia, 2 cd, 1 studio & 1 live, great listening, 09/29/08
Covers - James Taylor, well recorded, 10/05/08
Best of LIVE - Doobie Brothers, exciting concert well recorded, 10/13/08
Call off the Search - Katie Melua, sweet voice well recorded, 10/24/08
Saturday Night Fever - Sound Track, gotta' love it!, 11/01/08
Best of John Coltrane, 13:41 My Favorite Things WOW!, 11/06/08
Beethoven Symphony #5 - London Philharmonic, 11/14/08
All for You - Diana Krall, a sweet album, 11/25/08
Tigerlily - Natlie Merchant, MFSL, great sound & performance, 11/26/08
So Long, So Wrong - Alison Krauss & US, listening on my new SA5000's, sweet, 12/01/08
The Nightfly - Donald Fagen, well recorded, 12/04/08
CSN Greatest Hits, Classic stuff, 12/08/08
Lionel Hampton & the All Stars - Stardust, Great 1947 jazz recording, 12/10/08
Live - Natalie McMasters, great fidelity & very uplifting, 12/10/08 (two in one day)
CSN&Y - Daja Vu, classic, 12/24/08
Jean Michel Jarre - Areo, 01/01/09 Happy New Year!
Jessy J - Taquila Moon, this lady can blow a sax!, 01/05/09
Diana Krall- Best of, beautiful music well recorded, 01/08/09
Wellness Music - Relaxation & Meditation, OK, I think I'll go to sleep now, 01/19/09
Marvin Gaye - What's Going On, MFSL #3150 a great remaster, 01/23/09
The Swoon Collection - Gold Edition, various classical artists, Beautiful music, 01/28/09
Kind of Blue - Miles Davis, Columbia Legacy remaster, THE version to have, Beautiful, 02/09/09 !happy birthday to me!
The Mike Hatchard Trio - The Standard Bearer, outstanding Binaural recording, 02/11/09
Streauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, outrageous Binaural recording, 02/15/09
John Butler Trio - Grand National, great music, 03/02/09
10,000 Manics - Campfire Songs, well recorded foot tapin' music, 03/14/09
Patricia Barber - Cafe' Blue, very well recorded but not sure it's my taste, 03/20/09
Diana Krall - Quiet Nights, beautiful voice, beautiful recording, 04/05/09
Alison Krauss & US - Live, very very well recorded, teriffic performance, 05/01/09
Stevie Nicks - The Soundstage Sessions, Great sound, Great Stevie, 05/14/09
Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band - Greatest Hits, released 1994 great music, 05/20/09
Arlo Guthrie - Washington County, a really nice album recorded in 1970, 05/29/09
Diana Krall - Live in Paris, A great performance very well recorded, demo material, 06/13/09
Linda Ronstadt, Heart Like a Wheel - Outstanding remaster by Audio Fidelity, 06/16/09, ser #39
Deep Purple, In Rock, - another great effort by Steve Hoffman, 07/17/09, ser #39
Tchaikovsky 1812 - Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, 1958 recording, live cannon fire, 07/31/09
Katie Melua - Live at the O2, a great contert well recorded, 08/13/09
The Pretenders - Pretenders, awsome Audio Fidelity remaster, 09/03/09 ser #39
Erich Kunzel & Cinn. Pops - Bolero, great Telarc recording, 10/04/09
Barbra Streisand - Love is the Answer, well recorded, 10/07/09
A Fine Frenzy - One Cell in the Sea - Alison Sudol, nice voice well recorded, 10/20/09
Best of - Pure Prairie League - this is a well recorded fun listen, Great CD, 11/02/09
John Mayall/Eric Clapton & Blues Breakers, outstanding remaster by SH, ser #39 11/11/09
Yes - 90125, Excellent remaster by SH on AF, serial #0039, 11/25/09
When I Fall in Love - Chris Botti, Jess! this guy can blow a horn, 11/28/09
Tigerlily - Natalie Merchant, MFSL remaster, this is one of my favorite CDs, excellent X2 sound, 12/08/09
The Foundation - Zac Brown Band, well recorded original songs, a real fun listen, 12/23/09
Dreamin' Man, Live - Neil Young, good acoustic album, 12/27/09
Crystal Visions - Stevie Nicks, all her good stuff well recorded with a DVD, 01/01/10
A Night in Paris - Diana Krall, UK edition of A Night in Paris w/video, Great, 01/19/10
Jazz SACD sampler for Concord, outstanding recording. 01/23/10
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Secord Helping, AF remaster, this is a classic ser. #0039, 02/05/10
Vince Benedetti with Diana Krall, Heaartdrops, nice jazz with very early Diana, 02/18/10
Carolina Chocolate Drops, Genuine Negro Jig, well recorded fun listen, 03/06/10
Bob Dylan, Blode on Blode, SACD classic 03/13/10
Jaimee Paul - At Last, Beautiful voice & great classic songs, 04/03/10
Natlie Merchant - Leave Your Sleep, well recorded, beautifully packaged but a little too slow, 05/11/10
Simon & Garfunkel - Sounds of Silence, AF remaster, outstanding, 05/22/10
Melody Gardot - My One and Only Thrill, sweet voice & well recorded, 05/29/10
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme, Verve SACD, classic 06/20/10......Happy Fathers Day!
Laura Nyro - Time & Love, The Essential Masters, Audio Fidelity Gold, classic, 07/11/10
Barbra Streisand - One Night Only, Barbra with Quartet beautifully recorded, 07/23/10
Karrin Allyson - Ballads, remembering John Coltrane, nice voice and quartet, well recorded, 08/07/10
Diana Krall - When I Look in Your Eyes SACD, One of my favorites, 08/22/10
Diana Krall - A Night in Paris (UK version of "Live") first listen with my Balanced RS-1s, stunning, 09/16/10
Gloria Lynne - Lonely & Sentimental released in 1959, nice remaster, 10/3/10 
Eric Clapton - Me and Mr. Johnson, 10/14/10
Janis Ian - Autobiography Collection, 11/09/10
Nils Lofgren - Acoustic Live, still a favorite, 12/29/10
Lara Fabian - Lara Fabian, nice voice but too much background, 01/15/11
Ray Brown Trio - Live at the LOA, Great music very well recorded SACD, 01/28/11
Eva Cassidy - Simply Eva, Eva & her guitar, well done, 02/09/11 Happy Birthday to me!
Rebecca Pidgeon - Retrospective, very well recorded vocal, 03/03/11
Grace - Rachel Z, Chesky records, very well recorded vocal & jazz trio, 03/07/11
Carole King - Carnegie Hall Concert, June, 18, 1971, MFSL SACD great concert by a young King, 04/05/11
Neil Young - Comes a Time, classic Neil, 04/06/11
Paul Simon - So Beautiful or So What, truely is the best since Rythem of the Saints, 04/17/11 
Byrds - Younger than Yesterday, AF remaster by Steve Hoffman - 05/05/11
Simply Red - Life, I'm really liking this group, 05/26/11
The Best of Peter Greene's Fleetwood Mac - Peter Greene - 05/30/11
Youn Sun Nah - Voyage, Korean jazz singer, nice voice well recorded, 06/03/11
Grateful Dead - History Bear's Choice, classic live Dead, 07/08/11
Bob Dylan - Freewheelin' SACD, now this is Bob at his best, 07/13/11
Carole King - Carnegie Hall 1971, SACD, 07/13/11 two entries in one day
Daina Krall - Girl in the Other Room SACD, 07/19/11
Simply Red - Picture Book, head-boppin' music 09/05/11
Lady Antebellum - Own the Night, I like this 09/25/11
Steve Earle - Copperhead Road, Great music & an excellent DDD recording 10/06/11
Jon & Diana Jo Burlson - New Moon Rising, fine folk singing on this 1st CD effort, 10/20/11
Scheherazade - Fritz Reiner & Chicage Symphony, RCA living Stereo SACD, stunning, 11/21/11
Josh White - The Electra Years, well done recordings from the 60's, 12/07/11 Pearl Harbor day
Carole King - Music, nice album of King originals, 12/28/11
Various female jazz singers - Tourch Songs, 12/31/11...........11:21pm
Hair - Org. Broadway Cast, 01/30/12..saw this twice on Broadway & once off
Andy Lumpp, Hugo Read, Michael Kuttner - Midnight Sun, binaural, 01/31/12
Sine'ad Lohan - No Mermaids, beautiful voice well recorded, 02/08/12
Sugarland - Love on the Inside, not as good as I thought it would be, 02/09/12, Happy Birthday to me!
Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball, listen to the lyrics, awsome album - 03/07/12
Cheryl Bentyne - Songs of Our Time, very well engineered & beautifully sung, 03/12/12 
Cannonball Adderley - Somethin' Else, excellent jazz from 1958, 03/18/12
Edward Sharpe & the Magnetic Zeros - Different, I like it, 03/21/12
Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball - his best in a long time, 04/07/12
Carolina Chocolate Drops - Leaving Eden, well recorded toe-tappin' music, 04/12/12
Sade' - Love Deluxe, very smooth, relaxing, 04/22/12
The Wailin' Jennys - Live at the Mauch Chunk Opera, nice live performance well recorded, 05/02/12
Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks, this is the Bob I like, 05/14/12
Cannonball Adderley & Milt Jackson, Things are Getting Better, great sounding SACD, 05/30/12
Glenn Frey - After Hours, laid back & well recorded, 06/06/12
Beach Boys - That's Why God Made the Radio, It's the BB's, sweet, 06/23/12
Carole King - The Legendary Demos, Early Carole, raw recordings great listen, 07/18/12
Ray Charles - Genius Loves Company, great duets, well recorded, 08/02/12
Bob Dylan - Greatest Hits, AF Steve Hoffman remaster, excellent, 08/06/12
George Harrison - Early Takes, George along, very vice, 08/08/12


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

kennedyblake said:


>





Good choice kennedyblake !!!. 


Listening to ...




Kerry King with hair and red B.C Rich Mockingbird !!!. 

This has to be one of my all time favourite Slayer songs !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## CannibalKiller




----------



## Fat-Elf

Any fans of skate punk? Been pretty much listening to this song exclusively today. So good..


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Necris




----------



## Don Vito

This is how Varg gets his beauty sleep.


----------



## Ghoul-7

Just saw them live. Uncle Al can still do it


----------



## PettyThief

Man, this guy is great and his lyrics are so meaningful. Reggae man... reggae


----------



## Don Vito

Was it really necessary to neg me over the singing Norwegian kitty?


----------



## st2012

One of my all time favorites...


----------



## tm20

Machine Head -Clenching The Fists Of Dissent


----------



## Wrecklyss

Been playing a lot of "HOOAH" by Rally Point.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead

This is why I love this man.


----------



## NickS

Probably my all time favorite Maiden song


----------



## NickS

Maynard's vocals are perfect on both these tracks


----------



## clopstyle

This


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Some lush soundscapes.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Mike G - Forest Green - YouTube

So many Odd Future artists are getting spun.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Monuments - Gnosis(album)

The amount of TesseracT-influence is way too high! 



Edit: Actually disturbingly high. Regenerate has exactly the same clean-guitar melody as one of the Concealing Fate parts.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy

Spectrum Road (featuring Vernon Reid, Jack Bruce, John Medeski & Cindy Blackman Santana) by Calabro Music Media on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sisters Of Mercy `My Lucretia`

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuezNswtRfo&feature=related



Classic !!!.


----------



## johanssonscarlett

From next week we'll be changing the format of the Now Listening series  and we'd like your help.
Each week we'll be inviting a reader to share with us a playlist of songs they've been listening to recently. We'd like a selection of between six and 10 tunes  ideally ones released in the last few weeks, but there'll be room for a few oldies as well  along with a line or two about each.
If you'd be interested in contributing, with the subject line "Now listening" and tell us who you are, and one or two tracks you'd include if you were to compile a playlist.
To give you an idea of the kind of thing we're after, take a look at this week's Film&Music playlist  and let us know what you think below.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Been looking for something fresh and dark recently. I believe...I have found it. Anyway, it's caught my attention. Maybe it'll get yours, as well?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS2GENvoyNg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Randy




----------



## MetalBuddah

Meshuggah - Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion


----------



## JamesM

New mixes.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 



Kennedyblake, Emperor rule !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SeductionS

A masterpiece.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Saidincontext

Decapitated - Nihility


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Going back forth with The Absence and Born of Osiris


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## TheOrangeCat

Flipping between Skyharbor and Suicide Silence: The Black Crown


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Woke Up Dead

new album totally changed my opinion of this band. so freaking awesome.


----------



## NickS

^ That video is fucking awesome, mostly in very disturbing ways

And you are right, that kinda changed my mind on that band as well. That song is pretty damn good.


----------



## Eclipse

Dredg \ Planting Seeds


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Magdalene123

I am listening to Madonna's 'Laisla Bonita' and Ben.E.King's 'Stand By Me'.


----------



## killrockstar1990

GOJIRA


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Destruction rule !!!.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^^
I only have one concert in my life where I know there was quantifiable hearing loss. .... Destruction. 

PS - Kreator on Monday just buried that show and every other thrash show I've ever seen.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Seriously,

11:00

Raatikainen's playing is phenomenal.
He is matched by none in the metal guitar/shred world.


----------



## book_of_lies777

Belphegor - "Stigma Diabolicum" Live



Belphegor does NOT get the recognition they deserve, in my opinion. 

GREAT fuckin' band!


----------



## Chiba666

Forefather - Wolfhead's Tree.

Awsome band, well that is if you like your metal abit folky with lots of a good dolop of Black Metal.

Think I picked up all their albums over the last week.


----------



## Rustee

Gone back to listening to old Panic! At The Disco stuff.. man these guys are so tight. So underrated.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## book_of_lies777

Watain's "Opus Diaboli" DVD



freakin' amazing


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I love this album, Nocturnus rule !!!.


----------



## CannibalKiller




----------



## jerrylawler258

Fancy showing off your impeccable taste in music? Share your playlists with us

From next week we'll be changing the format of the Now Listening series &#8211; and we'd like your help.
Each week we'll be inviting a reader to share with us a playlist of songs they've been listening to recently. We'd like a selection of between six and 10 tunes &#8211; ideally ones released in the last few weeks, but there'll be room for a few oldies as well &#8211; along with a line or two about each.
If you'd be interested in contributing, "Now listening" and tell us who you are, and one or two tracks you'd include if you were to compile a playlist.
To give you an idea of the kind of thing we're after, take a look at this week's Film&Music playlist &#8211; and let us know what you think below.


----------



## nojyeloot

Buenísimo...


----------



## CrownofWorms

Carnival Forever has gown on me. I think it's fucking awesome


----------



## Necris




----------



## Fat-Elf

I have managed to listen to Linkin Park over 700 times since last Friday. I regret nothing. 
NP: Linkin Park - 1stp Klosr


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Syrsa - Syrsa - Dune Cruiser - YouTube
I love this ladies music and drawings it is cartoony and anime like.
p.S. Click on the link to the second one it is better imo


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just beautiful.. Album of the year IMO.


----------



## Buckett

The Deconstruction part of the "By A Thread Live" series: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eDngElZBxQ&feature=related


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Does anyone else here love this awesome band ?


----------



## book_of_lies777

Orchid - "Capricorn"



if you dig old Black Sabbath, ESPECIALLY the non-singles, i.e. NOT "Paranoid" & "Iron Man" for the bajillionth time, you will LOVE *Orchid*. In fact, that's where they got their name, from the Sabbath tune "Orchid" off the _Master of Reality_ album.

If you think "oh geez, not another Sabbath re-tread, it's been done!", believe me, this is fresh sounding, while wearing their influence squarely - and unapologetically - on their sleeve. Orchid's 'Capricorn' album was one of my votes for top album of 2011, _it's that good_. Here's a review from a well-respected blog on the genre:

DOOMMANTIA - Doom Metal Reviews: Orchid - Capricorn ...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## book_of_lies777

ORCHID - "Eyes Behind the Wall", live at Hammer of Doom 2011


----------



## BellaDog

Heelloo

I do the electronics for a progressive/djent band. But that's not why I'm here. If you like alternative electronic music then check me out

Tristan Stonhill's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Tristan Stonhill's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Tristan Stonhill's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If you like Sky Eats Airplane then this will appeal to your electronic side.

Leave comments on my soundcloud with tips on production and mixing! And of course if you like it or not. Thanks!


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Sebastian

Ministry - Just One Fix


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Anthrax !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

My favorite album of their's, just under Silence.


----------



## 8Fingers

One of my favorites top 5 bands.
One of my favorites top 3 male singers.
One of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Arde595




----------



## ondellonoya

Pat Martino - Think Thank & Divine Heresy - Failed Creation..


----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Obfuscous

Check out Bloodshot Dawn's self titled. legit, melodic death at its finest


----------



## Don Vito

dat riff at 1:10


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Electric Wizard - Saturn&#39;s Children (Full Version) - YouTube


----------



## justinNparallel

Dallas based metal band Seeker just released a new song titled "Pale Death'.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Sebastian

U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## NickS




----------



## AddisonsOwn

just heard the lastest deftones track, always been a fan of the carpenter's use of the 7 and 8 string guitars, some of the new periphery stuff is decent too


----------



## Fat-Elf

Telefon Tel Aviv - The Birds - YouTube

This song is chill as a cucumber. I really need to get their older stuff as I heard that it is even better than this record.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I love the chorus to this song


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

This is the band that Cliff Burton (RIP) played in before he joined Metallica !!!.


----------



## NickS

Nice find. Metallica basically taught me how to play guitar, and although I don't listen to them that much anymore and there new stuff kinda sucks, they will always be one of my favorites. Especially Master of Puppets, which you could call Cliff Burton's masterpiece


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

NickS said:


> Nice find. Metallica basically taught me how to play guitar, and although I don't listen to them that much anymore and there new stuff kinda sucks, they will always be one of my favorites. Especially Master of Puppets, which you could call Cliff Burton's masterpiece


 

I prefer Metallicas earlier stuff too, its the stuff I grew up on, and my first Metallica song I heard was `Creeping Death` back in 1984 ( I was 12 then) when some kid brought it in to music class, and then I was hooked !!!. 


What was the first Metallica riff or song you learned to play ?


----------



## NickS

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> I prefer Metallicas earlier stuff too, its the stuff I grew up on, and my first Metallica song I heard was `Creeping Death` back in 1984 ( I was 12 then) when some kid brought it in to music class, and then I was hooked !!!.
> 
> 
> What was the first Metallica riff or song you learned to play ?


 
I got in to them when the Black Album came out (I was 11 then). I didn't start playing guitar til I was 15, and Seek and Destroy was the first song I learned.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Laugh if you will--this is a great album.


----------



## berserker213




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## book_of_lies777

excellent stuff

Grand Magus - "Mountain of Power"


----------



## book_of_lies777

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I love the chorus to this song





hell yeah! they were awesome until they fired Tarja, now they're pretty generic... I hate when really good bands do that.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Repner

book_of_lies777 said:


> hell yeah! they were awesome until they fired Tarja, now they're pretty generic... I hate when really good bands do that.


i would check out Imaginaerum if you haven't already. I was pleasantly surprised with it. They got a bit more diverse this time around.


----------



## Fiction




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## gunch

Demilich's Nespithe, trying to see if I can get over the vocals.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Fat-Elf

This. song. rocks.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## drunkenmaster357

The Broken Result - Mending the Dead Army Part I - YouTube
The Broken Result - Mending the Dead Army Part I
HIGHLY underrated melodic death metal band from South Africa. Unfortunately they broke up, and I can't find a place to buy or download their album anywhere. If somebody knows where I could find this, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Nicki

for any fans of Bullet for My Valentine or Cancerbats, here's a BFMV/Cancerbats/Glamour of the kill supergroup! and this song kicks some serious faces in.

edit: and to get you all super excited about this video, it has boobies in it. yes.. boobies.


----------



## Fiction

Its been months since i've listened to this, which is disappointing as this is my first progressive album I ever bought and has basically made me (musically) who I am today.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## NickS

Probably my favorite Sabbath song

Also, a funny quote from the youtube page for this video.

"guys tony iommi doesnt have cancer...cancer has tony&#65279; iommi"


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## zzz5150




----------



## Woke Up Dead

I love this album. So many peak and valleys. Top 10 so far for me this year.


----------



## NickS

My favorite Van Halen song. Fuck David Lee Roth (even though I like their music better overall with him).


----------



## Don Vito

I watch this every so often for a good chuckle or two.


OH GOD THE MECHANICAL ARM BLADE THINGY


SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Randy




----------



## Don Vito

These guys are coming to town a day before my birthday. Stoked.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## scherzo1928

\m/


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## ASoC

Its not always about metal


----------



## ShredBorland




----------



## Fat-Elf

Shattered Skies - Reanimation EP

These guys need more fans.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Buttet - Felix Martin Trio - With JP BOUVET and KILIAN DUARTE - YouTube#!


That 14 string guitar rules !!!.


----------



## Fiction

JP Bouvet is a damn sweet drummer as well


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JosephAOI

Loving this project.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Don Vito

Need to pick this one up already.


----------



## Repner




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## CrownofWorms

new guilty pleasure


A fucking classic


----------



## k5beaststa

Gojira For Ever For Eternity!!!!


----------



## Repner

The new album has put me on a Devin binge.



Great video. Shame about the unnecessary effects the uploader added.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^^^

I could have been at this show when I lived on Vancouver Island. It was a free show in Vancouver. I regret not going everyday.


----------



## wrongnote85

Traverser---Hoof and Claw

Traverser - ReverbNation

heavy and creepy


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

This song is awesome !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Pooluke41

ULVER.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

0:22 "I wish Barbra Streisand was the one for me."


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

The Faceless: Autotheism


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## USMarine75

^ Engel murders Deadmau5 and takes their place... lol


----------



## USMarine75

^ Becoming the Archetype - Time Bender... best part is the elevator music!!!


----------



## BabUShka

I saw these guys last week, they were insane! Check out


----------



## Shrediablo

Lost Horizon!


----------



## Don Vito

O'Nightspirit
I am one with thee
I am the eternal power
I am.....THE EMPEROR!


----------



## ASoC

Simply genius, I highly recommend listening


----------



## Fat-Elf

Listening to this song for the first time. I have always skipped it because the intro sounds so unexciting but during the halfway through it starts to kick ass.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## brett8388

Ghost!


----------



## tm20

Kansas -Wayward Son

everytime i listen to this i can't help but think of this guy


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Murmel

A fucking weird and creepy version of a classic Swedish folk song. Amazing singer though.


----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Brilliant !!!.


----------



## Diggy

Car Bomb.. w^w^^w^w 

awhollota yes!

http://youtu.be/SIcnc_8UxXo

my youtube embedding skills suck


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## scherzo1928

Almoast 10 years later I still can't get over this song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Randy




----------



## Genome

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Fat-Elf

Didn't even remember how good this song is.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

EDIT: 400th post!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

First time listening to these guys, liking it so far.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 




And now for the Napalm Death version of `Incinerator` which is just as awesome ...


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## AddisonsOwn

Tried the new papa roach album I liked the song from the avengers soundtrack and they said most of the new stuff was like that, it is decent, better than some of the stuff they attempted in the past. not anything to innovative but worth the money I spent.


----------



## Fat-Elf

What is it with this CoB-fever and me? Why can't these guys play in Finland when I actually would want to go see them.


----------



## Cdub

I listened to everything by BtBam from the self-titled to the Parallax II today, mostly at work. Da'amn, son!!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## DrasticFall

If you like it and want to hear more go to www.DrasticFall.com


----------



## NickS

I just spent the afternoon re-learning this song. One of my favorites by Zep.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

This whole EP.


----------



## TIBrent

Teh Brootz!
-Brent


----------



## Don Vito

My favorite guitar cover ever. So much energy!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nostalgia up in this bitch.


----------



## SeductionS

Probably not much love for it here, but I like it


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## mcleanab

Start at 3:12 to 5:10.



The sound is kind of messed up, but you can hear most of it (can't find a better sounding clip)... 

Someone told me years ago that this bit of music was actually composed by Randy Rhoads and played shortly before he died? Any of you older fellas here ever see a show with Rhoads playing this piece?


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Shrediablo

Classic!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Shrediablo

Shameless self-promotion


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Necris




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Just got on one of those waves where I was jonesing to hear a song, I haven't heard in ages.

Skid Row - Forever
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9tk9iA0Yks&feature=youtube_gdata_player

...yeah...


----------



## Blake1970

Neurogenic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PMo4Cq0rxO8


----------



## JoeyW

http://www.facebook.com/#!/glassoceanmusic/app_178091127385


----------



## Randy




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fry5150

Been listening to this whole album alot lately!!!!


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## highlordmugfug

tapefuck | NAH


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Morbid Angel !!!.


----------



## Sebastian

Corrosion of Conformity - Deliverance


----------



## Fat-Elf

Shit, Buckethead still slays.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

My favourite Napalm Death song ...


RRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Necris

They released a new album.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## carcass

right now I am listening to this .. does anyone of you know or listen to Sopor Aeternus?


----------



## CannibalKiller




----------



## Thrashmanzac

the king - Opiuo:


----------



## SeductionS

Never listened to Chimaira before but they've got some awesome songs


----------



## Fat-Elf

Listening to Dimmu Burger for the first time ever. Not bad actually.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Dysphoria <3


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

It was 22 yrs ago this weekend that I witnessed one of the best concerts in my life , this was Clash Of The Titans which was Thrash metal heaven in a four band package or sonic onslaught of Suicidal Tendencies, Testament, Megadeth and Slayer co headlining. 

It was shear brilliance from start to finish, the 14th of October 1990 was a day of metal thrashing madness !!!. 

Did anyone on this forum go and see Clash Of The Titans in 1990 ?


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 

One of my all time favourite Sisters Of Mercy songs !!!.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

carcass said:


> right now I am listening to this .. does anyone of you know or listen to Sopor Aeternus?





Sopor Aeturnus are awesome, my favourite track by them is `The Goat` !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

REFERENCES, REFERENCES EVERYWHERE!


----------



## tm20

Dark Knight Rises soundtrack -Gotham's Reckoning

I love this movie so much, and the soundtrack is superb


----------



## Jthoubbs

Dethklok, Meshuggah, Burzum, Veil of Maya, and more!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## jawbreaker

DISCLOSURE!


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## HerbFarmer

Now Im listening to Jay Seans Ride it song. It is one of my favorite song and I used to listen it every day also I like the voice of him.


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex

Devin Townsend - The Mind Wasp


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Crometeef

5:22 =


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

An awesome cover of an all time Maiden classic !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Kiwimetal101

New BTBAM... Fuck its golden....


----------



## highlordmugfug

Listened to all of No Absolutes in Human Suffering by Gaza, some black metal band the name of which escapes me, and They Might Be Giants (which led to this haha) earlier.


----------



## tm20

Deadmau5 -Strobe

just amazing


----------



## NickS




----------



## poopyalligator

Yeah I love this song.


----------



## heregoesnothing




----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## Sebastian

Nicole Atkins - Neptune City


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Tonjolly

Maximum the Hormone
Cartoon Theory
(check them out, cool funny stuff)


----------



## FretWizard88

Still haven't gotten out of the Stoner/Doom phase yet. Oh well. METAL!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the acacia strain


and the acacia strain of illinois


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## NickS




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Who needs acid when you can have Tool?


----------



## rg401

Awesome album, love the music.


----------



## gunch




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## NickS

silverabyss said:


>




I fucking love Botch, great local band (to me anyways). Love to see them come up on this thread


----------



## NickS

That Tool video is pretty amazing too, first time I've seen it


----------



## blaaargh




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## -One-

_No Regret_ by King Conquer.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Repner




----------



## Cyntex

local hc


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

If I was calling from a secret spy phone, why would I tell you about it?


----------



## median

I woke up to the sounds of "Need You Now" by Lady Antebellum. I thought, OMG! So I returned the favor with this at level 7...



What I'm currently listening to: 

Meshuggah - Nothing
Meshuggah - Chaosphere 
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake
At the Gates - Slaughter the Soul


----------



## TomParenteau

I hate to say it, but I'm not diggin' the new Paul Gilbert album.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Acid Rain - Snoofler - YouTube


----------



## Dropsonic

Discovered the band Dredg a few months ago, but never really gave it a chance until today. And holy shit I'm blown away by their album "The Pariah, The Parrot, The Delusion ", which is the only one I've listened to so far.

This song is amazing :


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cyntex

TomPerverteau said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm not diggin' the new Paul Gilbert album.



That was my initial feeling when I listened to it, not what i expected from a paul gilbert album. After some spins it gets better though and Roundabout is pretty epic.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Death-Spiritual Healing


----------



## Necris

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4-6wcoKrUMakes my ears happy.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Nile - Von Unaussprechlichen Kulten - YouTube


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Randy




----------



## guitareben

The whole album (Concept album). 

Amaazing!!!


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Sephiroth952

Found this band through pandora ((off my Devin channel funnily enough)). Loving them so far.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## sahaal




----------



## Fat-Elf

Sithu Aye - Baryogenesis

Gotta love that disco beat.  (1:42)


----------



## abandonist

Dave Haus solo album.


----------



## Thrashmanzac




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## JamesM

KAMELOT!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Test your might!


----------



## tm20

After The Burial -Your Troubles Will Cease And Fortune Will Smile Upon You


----------



## NickS

Washington Huskies vs. the massively overrated oregon state beavers


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## SeductionS

H8000 Pride


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## GiantBaba

Om - Gethsemane vs. Two Circuit Bent Buddha Boxes by VJ baba | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## DanTroupe

The Human Abstract - Nocturne!


----------



## mattofvengeance

This album is such a mindfuck while stoned.


----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Olin

Perfume Genius - Put Your Back N 2 It. 

It's sad Tuesday.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fiction




----------



## Necris




----------



## tm20

Suffokate -Not The Fallen

too bad Ricky left the band


----------



## blueeye

Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5 

This is my favorite song these days. And this has become our school class theme song. I love the music of it. And I dont think anyone can imitate this singers voice.

Lou Bega - Mambo No. 5 (A Little Bit Of...) - YouTube


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

9mm Parabellum Bullet

Very great heavy rock band from Japan. Can't really find much of their songs on Youtube even though all of their stuff is on Spotify so if you're interested look from there.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## lurgar

http://www.theboisdarcs.com/Media/SoFarAway.mp3

Warning: It's country music. There's a local station that plays a lot in this style and honestly some of it is pretty good.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

I've got a gigantic playlist of Deftones, Monuments, and Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza with some other songs thrown in playing.

"Pleiadian Keys" by The Haarp Machine just went off; "Sextape" by Deftones just started.


----------



## Randy

Baby Be Mine (Michael Jackson Cover) by ZackOrdway on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

iTunes playlist. (Cattle Decapitation, Devourment, and Trigger the Bloodshed.)


----------



## highlordmugfug

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1-dUtieog0

No idea why.


----------



## UltraParanoia




----------



## highlordmugfug

AxCx - I Like It When You Die (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

"You Won't" by The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza.

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - You Won&#39;t (New 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Andymosity

Skyharbor - Catharsis


----------



## Black Mamba

RIP Mitch


----------



## Pooluke41

Oh yeah guys.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

#!


Classic !!!.


----------



## ROAR

GUERRILLA RADIO.

Blasting through my Mackie HD, fuck my neighbors /tokeup. Turn that shit up.


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Steel Panther, do I need to say more.


----------



## Fat-Elf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMOTHcitpN0

One of the rare songs that are able to make me cry. Love that melody.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Just got power back after the Hurricane, this seems appropriate


----------



## Fat-Elf

PERIPHERY II

Pretty much stopped listening to these guys but this album if fucking kicking my nuts while being drunk.


----------



## Jakke

Pretty much Pearl Jam's entire discography, how I love this band...


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## vstealth




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Kreator rule !!!.


----------



## tm20

Suicide Silence -Wake Up

goodbye Mitch :'(


----------



## flavenstein

I woke up this morning with some Coldplay song I haven't heard in years stuck in my head 

Thus, I am listening to this


----------



## wrongnote85

http://www.reverbnation.com/traverserofficial/song/15056855-bornagain?utm_campaign=opengraph&utm_content=song&utm_medium=link&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

My favourite Venom song !!!. 


COUNTE--------------------------------SSSSSS BATHORY !!!!!!.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Blake1970

Cenotaph - Live at Mountains of Death Festival 2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nKiMhqNdBg


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

It's late and I'm listening to Nightwish

You all know where this is going


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

-some random synth melody
-some random clean guitar stuff
-guitars playing staccato open notes on top of it

And don't get me wrong. I love this (type of) song(s).


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Gardenian's _Sindustries_, such an awesome record - anyone have recommendations for similar artists?


----------



## BabUShka

Listening to:

*Exodus - War Is My Sheppard. *
This song along with Raze, Bonded By Blood and Blacklist are sooo fucking insane.


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Mother


----------



## Cyntex

THE ALGORITHM - &#39;Trojans&#39; Official HD Video (BASICK Records) - YouTube


----------



## Brodessa

Lately it's been Vildhjarta, Reflections, and Trophy Scars. Good shit. \m/


----------



## SeductionS

I'm in love with this song <3


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## wrongnote85

iron maiden--gangland

a lot of folks don't like this tune, even steve harris. but i think it's awesome. the hammer on interlude rules. i remember freaking out the first time i heard that part.


----------



## NickS

I just listened to that song about two hours ago​


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blake1970

Alright I'm a late bloomer, but I just discovered 1349 and I love his voice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nicfzu-kG4w&feature=relmfu


----------



## Sebastian

Korn - Let The Guilt Go


----------



## ASoC




----------



## tm20

Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza -Rudy X 3

such an awesome album


----------



## zakatak9389

Reign of Kindo - Nightingale. Such an incredible band


----------



## Spike Spiegel

Touch of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah I don't know either....


----------



## Fiction




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The new Acacia Strain, The HAARP Machine, and Katatonia. 

Also an assortment of prog/melodic stuff: RSF, Fred Brum, Intervals, The Safety Fire, AAL, etc. 

I come back to the top three a lot lately. Election inspired I guess.


----------



## Blake1970

*Emmet Otter's Jugband Christmas "Brothers" *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uFy_LDrgm4


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Just finished Periphery's debut album. Now Passenger. Nowadays, I only listen to them when I'm drunk. I don't know why.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Hacktivist

Their debut EP is due any day now.......


----------



## Azyiu

Collective Soul - Simple


----------



## Fat-Elf

SLIPKNOT - IOWA (album)

The album that started it all, the band that started it all, the reason why I'm here today in the first place.  Slipknot fucking Iowa!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

RX Bandits - Progress  I know it's their most SSO approved album haha, probably the best one too


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just found this song. Sounds pretty cool but I'm afraid to listen to the original because it is by some Japanese girl pop-group. 

Edit: Okay.. Two seconds in and I'm already having the worst wtf-feeling in ages. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkHlnWFnA0c


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## chromaticdeath

It's Djent as f*ck but im into it.....


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Fat-Elf said:


> Just found this song. Sounds pretty cool but I'm afraid to listen to the original because it is by some Japanese girl pop-group.
> 
> Edit: Okay.. Two seconds in and I'm already having the worst wtf-feeling in ages.




I love the fuck outta AKB-48
And so does everyone else in the eastern hemisphere 

Tokyo Jukebox is a fucking great album, too
It was actually what I was coming to post 

But you beat me to it so I guess I'll have to post something else


----------



## 8Fingers




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## 8Fingers




----------



## 8Fingers

I bet 99% of members here don't even know this one, put some growling and axe fx tone then 99% will love it


----------



## Fat-Elf

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I love the fuck outta AKB-48
> And so does everyone else in the eastern hemisphere



Yeah, the songs seem fine but those videos are absolutely disgusting. The girls are something like 14 and straight from the beginning they show them in sexy lingerie. 

But that's Japan, I guess. 

Edit: 500th post.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## TheFerryMan

2112132494 - Video Dailymotion this is freaking amazing.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## vstealth

Best aus dm i have heard in a long time


----------



## 8Fingers

vstealth said:


> Best aus dm i have heard in a long time




This is the only thing I can think when I hear that kind of music =


----------



## Thrashmanzac

basic space - the xx


----------



## 8Fingers

Still one of my favorite guitar solo


----------



## Necris




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## tm20

Montel Jordan -This Is How We Do It


----------



## 8Fingers




----------



## Stealth7

vstealth said:


> Best aus dm i have heard in a long time




Disentomb are awesome! I saw them opening for Cannibal Corpse a few weeks ago


----------



## vstealth

Stealth7 said:


> Disentomb are awesome! I saw them opening for Cannibal Corpse a few weeks ago


Me too, such an amazing gig that was. The disentomb guitarist is amazing, love his southern cross rg too.


----------



## Stealth7

vstealth said:


> Me too, such an amazing gig that was. The disentomb guitarist is amazing, love his southern cross rg too.



Southern Cross RG? I only saw a white one. They're playing on the weekend, might go and see them again along with Psycroptic


----------



## vstealth

Stealth7 said:


> Southern Cross RG? I only saw a white one. They're playing on the weekend, might go and see them again along with Psycroptic


Psycroptic were pretty good, they stuffed up the mixing at the Melbourne gig however, it was insanely loud compared to Disentomb and CC.

He uses this, look at the 12th fret


----------



## Stealth7

Ah sick, didn't know there was a model like that


----------



## 8Fingers

Still a nice guy.
He played here around 1997 on an instruments fair, I was working (demonstrating) Zoom produts, Zoom decided to build a band to play with Beach and asked me to chose the other players.
We played Miles Away and Rainbow In The Rose.
Beach was nice and funny, he kept asking about brazilian chicks and how to talk to them.
I remember I said "Reb they're human chicks and not brazilian chicks, you probably don't know but brazilians are humans too".
Everybody laughed


----------



## rythmic_pulses

This album is now my all time favourite by this band now.


----------



## Blake1970

Deftones - Poltergeist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUm3Ld8xlL4&feature=relmfu


----------



## Randy




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Jason Spell

Koi No Yokan. Greatest album in the history of anything.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## ASoC

First time I heard this, I cried like a baby


----------



## 6o66er




----------



## tm20

this music is awesome


----------



## Fat-Elf

Probably the first song I heard from DT and still my favorite.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Don Vito

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrVjmuFYXvw

Finally ordered this album. Should be here tommorrow.


----------



## nickgray




----------



## Jakke

Weeell... The Calling, James Blunt, Journey, Eagle Eye Cherry, and Alphaville. So some pretty hardcore shit.


Also Most Wanted Hits 2002. Man, that's ten years old now...
Full of the kind of music I grew up with on radio; post-grunge, some actual balls-out rock music and some really solid hip-hop.





Believe it or not, the still very rocky Nickelback ten years ago was part of the bands that showed me as an 11-year-old what heavy music was


----------



## zakatak9389

been listening to c2aye's stuff nonstop for like a week now haha


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fucking love this song.


----------



## Necris




----------



## simonXsludge

This right now... Blut aus Nord - 777 Trilogy.


----------



## x360rampagex

Mastodon - Oblivion


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20

i don't think i've ever listened to an album like this before. so much positive energy coming from the music and lyrics


----------



## celticelk

Bill Laswell: Means of Deliverance (solo acoustic fretless bass)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## OhMyGoliath

I'm getting back into these guys

None of their releases have been disappointing to me.


----------



## Francis978

LOVE these guys


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Kreator !!!.


----------



## Buddha92

So angry


----------



## ASoC

Probably the most inspiring live performance I've ever seen


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Put on this planet to remind all of us we're all terrible at what we do


----------



## Blake1970

Pig Destroyer - Piss Angel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koWAEe-B4FM&feature=related


----------



## fps

New Soundgarden, unfortunately it is really boring.


----------



## 6o66er

That upright is heavy as hell on good speakers. Really liking these guys, wish they had more available than a 4 track EP.


----------



## phugoid

I get teary-eyed from this song's awesomeness.


----------



## Fiction

fps said:


> New Soundgarden, unfortunately it is really boring.



Damn, i'm loving the album so far. Listened a few times, it just sounds like old soundgarden so I can understand the boredom, but all I want is old soundgarden


----------



## Blake1970

Deftones - What Happened To You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeR7K58oZnQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## Blake1970

Dismember - Dreaming In Red

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOkE38kWAIw


----------



## Buddha92

i absolutely love this tune and the cd its self is so underrated


----------



## Cyntex

The Algorithm album stream


----------



## MikeH

Not even the slightest bit of shame ever.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Origin - Ubiquitous - YouTube


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## CrownofWorms

I didn't know the drummer for AAL and Animosity was great at guitar. I guess playing alongside Tosin Abasi, Michael Keene( he played with The Faceless), and Evan Brewer rubbed on him

Johny Davvy from JFAC is good too


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

i don't know whether you pronounce the "cinq" in their name. but they are cool nonetheless


----------



## Blake1970

Celso Pina - Cumbia Sobre El Rio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-wsrrKrn0M


----------



## Blake1970

Holy shit I love this band.

Cerebral Bore live Mountains of Death DVD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkaAZcXWtQw


----------



## Randy

Fuck you, Kyle


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Get a beer or a mountain dew sit down and enjoy some good death metal.

And then get a visit from Residential Life because you're blasting it too loud and other students in the dorm are complaining.


----------



## facepalm66

Jazz metal funk and who knows what else. Love experimental stuff 

Metal and blues in general


----------



## Repner




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## jp72




----------



## Fat-Elf

I ony listen to this and Baryogenesis of the new album.


----------



## spawnofthesith

This is some local awesomeness


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## x360rampagex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHvojSdiVG8

I've been listening to the album quite a lot recently.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Holy shit. I had given up on this group getting back together. Nonexist is the reason I picked up a 7 string in the first place and Megadeth was the reason I really got into my 6 string as a kid. Inspiring cover for me.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic, one of the best metal bands ever !!!.


----------



## Beachbum4894

I've been big on Periphery and new Meshuggah a lot lately. As for modern rock genre I am loving Tremonti's new solo album


----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^^^


----------



## Breakdown

Bring me the Horizon , A Day to Remember, Skrillex a lot of stuff that is frowned upong on SS


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Abysmal Dawn - Leveling the Plane of Existence - My Own Savior - YouTube


----------



## tm20

Pantera -Domination


----------



## Fat-Elf

Periphery II

Seriously, why I get a sudden urge to listen to this album everytime I'm durnk?


----------



## JosephAOI

This album is actually really good. Matty is a fantastic vocalist and the guitar tone is SICK. There are some pretty awesome riffs on here too. Definitely a fresh metalcore band if there ever was one. No 'typical' metalcore riffs at all.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I don't know wether Misha was on drugs or not or not when he wrote this song but it he were then I want to smoke some chronic.


----------



## Fat-Elf

No matter what problems I'm having, this song just washes them away. Truly amazing.


----------



## GSingleton

SO GOOD


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Just found this band few days ago. Love the chorus on this one.


----------



## Francis978

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1QvajSGuOM

Love Arch Enemy to no extent <3


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Wesly

Been listening to the deftones album and skyharbor's 'blinding white noise' absolutely outstanding album!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

17 year old Eyedea. R.Eye.P


----------



## ASoC

Just going to leave these here


----------



## Stealth7

Wintersun - Time (lyric video) - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## GSingleton

Mestis.....that is all.


----------



## tm20

loving it


----------



## Jakke

Silence of the Lambs FTW


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Please, don't hate me but I like the ATR cover way better. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NomBovF5gPk

This one is pretty sick though.


----------



## GSingleton

In Colour - Listen to the Rain

http://youtu.be/f_471UV33v8


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Necris




----------



## Blake1970

Fleetwood Mac - Sara Live 1979

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1jQQ4DTov0


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Blake1970

Earth - Divine and Bright

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yQG9Ror3mE


----------



## jp72

Animals - Pink Floyd


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## TristanTTN

I love this song.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## gunch




----------



## Aevolve

Right now?


----------



## celticelk

Sorrow And Extinction | Profound Lore Records


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## berserker213

DEATH-SWORN! OATH-BOUND!
On a quest for vengeful slaughter!
We sail to the halls of doom
With a black flag raised to the sky!


----------



## vstealth




----------



## Jakke

Lifelover:


Can't recommend these guys enough, pure despair and darkness. They have split up now after their main songwriter B died in September last year, but they were quite big in an underground kind of way.


----------



## SeductionS

Just discovered Angel Vivaldi; damn he's a genious.


----------



## ScarSymmetry




----------



## Pablo Zuta

The Faceless - Accelerated Evolution


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

EDIT: 500th post! And it was about Sunn O))). Nice


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

So chill and relaxing.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Repner




----------



## Pablo Zuta




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Insect motherfucking Warfare


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like it. So sue me.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Throwback jams


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## ASoC




----------



## tm20

push it to the limit~ (limiiiiiiiiiiit~)


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Randy




----------



## Prydogga




----------



## Jakke

Getting my fill of melodic deathcore from one of the few deathcore groups that I enjoy*:


*Mainly because of Francesco Artusato, I have big man-crush on that man...


----------



## NickS

Don't know why, but I've listened to this song about ten times today.



 Now I remember. I'm off today, and the wife is at work. Stereo and guitar amp at 11


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Thanks, MikeH


----------



## Randy

Dr. Octagynecologist, The Paramedic Fetus from the East


----------



## PettyThief

Amon Amarth - The Crusher. (Album)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Metallica- Master of puppets 
Metallica- And justice for all
Pantera- Live 101


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

there isn't a single damn game with better music
Kenji Yamamoto is consistently great


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91




----------



## vstealth




----------



## Fat-Elf

This band doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, this is even better than most of DT's stuff.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## zakatak9389

Been listening to closure in Moscow quite a bit lately. I wish they'd release another album already!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Metallica - Battery

Never been a fan but damn, they finally got on Spotify. 

Edit: Dear lord how bad production St. Anger has (aside the snare).


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## badmaster10

Ong Bak - Tragedie - Je Reste Ghetto MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Devolver by Whitechapel.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fucking classic.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## PyramidSmasher

Finch - Post Script


----------



## gunch




----------



## Manurack

my girlfriend talking lol


----------



## TIBrent

Nature By Numbers - Rest in Pieces

-Brent


----------



## fps

Monsters and Robots - 09 The Shape Vs. Buckethead - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## TristanTTN

I'm listening to Jens Kidman screaming...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## PettyThief




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic, one of the best Therion songs ever !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Summerest song ever.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## tm20

who else likes this band


----------



## elnyrb10

Circles - Another me. I am in love with this band


----------



## MikeH

It's like they picked up where For The Fallen Dreams left off after Changes, and before they started sucking.


----------



## NickS

Haven't listened to these guys in a while, so here goes.


----------



## redstone




----------



## gunch




----------



## nickgray




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

Goddamn awful song. 





This on the other hand isn't.


----------



## Azyiu

Luna Sea - Face To Face


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## Brill

YouTube

This band is so fucking awesome


----------



## poopyalligator

I have been listening to this a lot lately. Pretty much the eternal dance in general. I think it is impossible for Earth Wind and Fire to write a bad album.


----------



## Ikiharmaa

Yasunori Mitsuda - Chrono Cross OST


----------



## nic0us




----------



## Darkened




----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy

Unreal album.


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## redstone




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

The original is cool but it has a horrible guitar tone. Also, the energy in this one..


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Darkened




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Its been a kinda disappointing year for some of my favorite bands. But ive found some new ones to keep my interest

Parkway Drive- the new one
All that Remains- a war u cannot win
Periphery II
And my new loves!!
Red Seas Fire
Eumeria
Born of Osiris
Vildhjarta


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

These guys have become my new favorite band


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

To be honest, the song I like the least on the album but still pretty cool. Love the Digitech Whammy solo.


----------



## ckragh

The Lone Tree In The Woods That Killed Us All


----------



## Fat-Elf

Last evening I still hated this song but I have started to like the gritty 90´s mix..



The vanguards of Finnish rock music. Played this song once live when I was just in 6th grade.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

First time listening to these guys, not bad.


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## Darkened




----------



## xFallen

Beach Boys


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## xFallen

All the videos posted on these forums


----------



## tm20

saw these guys on Saturday opening for Parkway Drive....just awesome


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Borzalino-bob

Listening to a new band i found called "Genbu" 
They just released this, it seems, but its awesome!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Shits intense


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Darkened

It is so relaxing.


----------



## MontaraMike

listening to:
Meshuggah
Ouroboros
Psycroptic
Melechesh
Anata


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## elnyrb10

TOO. MUCH. TWELVE. FOOT. NINJA


----------



## Repner




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Therion !!!. 


Are there any other Therion fans here ?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Repner

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic Therion !!!.
> 
> 
> Are there any other Therion fans here ?



Right here


----------



## Ki16

Reset by Misery Signals. Such a perfect song....


----------



## Aztec

Wintersun - Sons of Winter and Stars


----------



## Darkened




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Mastodon- Blood mountain


----------



## Randy




----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

exotic animal petting zoo


----------



## blister7321

for those of you who remember default


ive been listening to this


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

Dyed In The Wool Ghost | British Theatre

^ I strongly urge everyone to check these guys out.


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

my goodness i love Derek Taylor


----------



## TheFerryMan

ARSIS!

Arsis - Carve My Cross (Scion AV - OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube!


----------



## nic0us




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## TheHandOfStone

What am _*I*_ listening to? Well, if you _must_ know, I just found Christopher Lee's new metal renditions of Christmas carols lol.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## PettyThief

I want to cry this is so beautiful


----------



## Stealth7

PettyThief said:


> I want to cry this is so beautiful




That's an awesome cover, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, school's over for this year.  I really don't know what does that have to do with the song.


----------



## Necris




----------



## NickS

Vivian Campbell's solo in this song still gives me the chills every time I hear it, even after having discovered it probably sixteen years ago


----------



## Fat-Elf

I just read that this and couple of other songs from this album aren't actually written by their current singer but some another dude from way back before they were even signed. My life has no meaning anymore.


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## TheHandOfStone

EDIT: NVM I'm dumb, and it was a repost.


----------



## PettyThief

TheHandOfStone said:


> I found an excellent folk version of this song.


That's Land of Snow and Sorrow


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

6:50 am over here, I think this is appropriate


----------



## Randy




----------



## Pooluke41

Blessed He With Boils (2012) | Xanthochroid

I bought the album, it's fucking... fucking... fucking AWESOME.


----------



## The Beard

^ Damn, i'm not usually into black metal, but I really, really like that


----------



## PettyThief

The new Xanthochroid CD. Found out these guys from the Wintersun cover, but their original music slays!
* 
*


----------



## Fat-Elf

Never been a LB fan and even less a fan of the singer but the riffs are great.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike

Astarte from Greece
ASTARTE-EVERLAST - YouTube

Emir Hot from *Bosnia* and Herzegovina
Emir Hot - Devils In Disguise - YouTube


Arkona from Russia
Arkona - Leshiy - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## J7string

Good stuff. ^^


----------



## PettyThief

Haven't listened to the commentary in awhile... it's so good. "Hold On" is pretty sad.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Beyond Mortal Dreams - Feast Of Carrion - YouTube


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Can the Australian's Djent? Aussie! Aussie! Aussie! Circles - Another Me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH0RmTihVhI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## skarz




----------



## shaun

COB - Follow The Reaper
Finntroll - Det Iskalla Trollblodet
Slayer - Point
Black Sabbath - I
Peste Noire - Ballade Cuntre Les Anemis De La France


----------



## dax21




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## sochmo

Silencer, Death Pierce Me


----------



## necrofost555

I am a local musician from Indiana and I have a one man death metal band. Its called Toxicera (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Toxicera/170063079775719) and I am in great need of some promotional help. If you could share my page or one of my videos that would help me so much.  here is a link to one of my songs. Thank you. - Colin from Toxicera


----------



## RustInPeace

So, after a few months of being here and seeing Keith Merrows name being thrown around alot, I finally got around to listen to some of his material. Dear sweet zombie jesus, this is AWESOME music!


----------



## PettyThief

Simone is going to prevent my future of happiness as I will never meet a girl like her. :/


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MikeH




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Superwoodle

Press Start | Sky Sanctuary


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

The Aristocrats debut record. Guthrie on fire. Great playing and even more impressively some great hooks and writing.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Murmel

I find myself listening to Diru's latest album every few months, it's nothing I can sit down and listen to often. But when I do, I'm blown away because it's so weird.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I can still remember the first time I heard the piano intro. I was watching some movie in a theater and a trailer for the first Transformers movie came on. Sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## ToMurderAMachine

Ron Minis

^Been enthralled by this for the past couple of days. Non-sober lullaby is pretty amazing.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## berserker213

*flex*


----------



## Moltar

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Blake1970

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMAlbjD9ZAA


----------



## PettyThief




----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Aztec

Dungeon - Against The Wind


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## JoeyW

Most people here will probably hate this but this pop artist I just recently discovered called "BlackBear". I really dig well written pop music.


----------



## Decapitated666




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## PettyThief

HOPE FOR WAR!!!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

More female fronted metal. Shadowside.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmpib_jyo20&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Repner

It's time...


----------



## JosephAOI

Been on a bit of an Eminem kick lately...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

First song in this thread of 2013 for some of us.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## PettyThief

So black and cold.


----------



## scherzo1928

One of my favorite Piazzolla pieces. Been waiting for someone to upload it to share it here for ages.


----------



## the fuhrer




----------



## CrownofWorms

Slamzz bro


----------



## Arsenal12

listened to this on the way to work.. guitar tone is so crushing


----------



## Koop




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The Sword!!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Camel !!!. 

I`m in a very proggy mood today !!!.


----------



## Belleal

Lots of Duane Peters and his bands, sludge, plus a lot of Rancid. Shit like that.

Lots of L7, Babes in Toyland, the Donnas, Sleater Kinney, & etc

Here's some Babes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWZ9ihZ_TUw


----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Francis978




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## firegardenmusic




----------



## Fat-Elf

Anyone heard of MUCC? Been rocking their latest album "Shangri-La". Pretty good stuff. Definitely buying the album as soon as it hits the stores because Spotify only has the first CD (2CD album).


----------



## Chuck

At the Moment: The Red Chord - Fed Through the Teeth Machine

In my car: Periphery - Periphery II


----------



## gunch

This fucking song man

I've been listening to lots of Burnt by the Sun too


----------



## MistaSnowman




----------



## The Beard

Someone posted this in my "Heavy riffs by non-heavy bands" thread and i've been listening to it ever since


----------



## Pablo Zuta

Monuments


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy shit. I have heard of this band for years but didn't bother to pick them up because I thought they played some classy pop metal but they actually have some pretty heavy stuff.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## ericnacci

http://www.facebook.com/2x4fromok
Beatdown from Durant Oklahoma


----------



## Blake1970

Arkaik


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Jakke

And I just realized that the fella with the bathrobe and the thick eyebrows looks a lot like Steve Vai.


----------



## Pooluke41

Panopticon - Bodies Under the Falls - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## longfxukxnhair

I have actually got back into Operation Mindcrime lately


----------



## Jakke

beautiful Swedish guitar music:


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## PrestigeRS4

Really into Tony Danza Tap Dancing Extravaganza, Between the buried and me and others that seem to have ridiculously long names.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy




----------



## Cuddles

a hardcore version of leporus bilateral


----------



## Colin_EDP

Check it out!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## skarz

2:42 AM , hot as hell...


----------



## johnny_ace

Chapel of Blood -Murderdolls


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, if I'd have to choose a song that takes me out of this world, this would be it. Everytime I listen to this song I can just close my eyes and forget my everyday life.


----------



## Webmaestro

I'm not sure why I'm just now discovering these guys:


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## progmetaldan

Symphony X - The Odyssey (Part 2)(Live In Montreal) - YouTube


----------



## BHuard75

Back on an Iron Maiden kick. SSOASS, MOLAD & FF.


----------



## Repner

8 Bit version


----------



## SeductionS

Outrun the Sunlight


----------



## Cyntex

papaya, coconut, banana!


----------



## Azyiu

No, I am NOT listening to this song right now, but for some annoying and strange reasons, this song has been playing in my head ALL DAMN MORNING --- 

Van Halen - Why Can't This Be Love


----------



## Matt_D_

I've re-discovered Rollins Band - Weight. 

in particular Volume 4. holy shit what a great tune.


----------



## SmashinWithTone

Pantera- Vulgar display of power


----------



## the fuhrer




----------



## pukebath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKdqQCX_nGw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ll8ij2DVeE

My Band (RIP), what do you think?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Fat-Elf

I found a patch in Cubase that sounds exactly like the synth in the beginning of this song so now I'm listening and jamming on it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton

I love his drum tone...period.


----------



## Brill




----------



## Fat-Elf

Reminds me of last summer, this one day when I was very tired I put this album on and went on my bed and was in like half-sleep the whole time. One of the most relaxing experiences of my life. Still makes me sleepy when listening to this album, in a good way though.


----------



## Rojne




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Woke Up Dead

My drummer's old band.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

AC/DC - Back in black


----------



## MontaraMike

From SS.org member ZOMB13


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Been on a Sabaton kick lately, don't really know why...

Sabaton - Primo Victoria [Saving Private Ryan] Video - YouTube

Sabaton - 40:1 (2008) - YouTube

Cliffs Of Gallipoli (2008) - YouTube

SABATON - Screaming Eagles (2010) - YouTube

Sabaton - The Price of a Mile - YouTube

SABATON - COAT OF ARMS ( OFFICIAL VIDEO ) - YouTube


----------



## GiantBaba

Rojne said:


>




cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Fat-Elf

Not bad..


----------



## tm20

Wesley Willis - I Whipped Spiderman&#39;s Ass - YouTube


----------



## Valbert

Gordian Knot - Some Brighter Thing


----------



## Brill

Love this band


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I need to listen to this periodically. Tonight.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6J6EMTo8Wk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Marv Attaxx




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Woke Up Dead

My new favorite music video. lol. so awesome. 



This feels like some sort of cheap trick to con me into liking nu metal. Still laughing.


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Cynic




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Brill




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Belleal

The gospel/politics of Jello Biafra


----------



## Fat-Elf

I fucking hate that stupid mouse gimmick thing and I hate myself for liking this song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970

Deftones - Around the Fur


----------



## Don Vito

I'm listening to the rain as it hits my roof.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## poopyalligator

Yes I like it.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Need to listen something heavier for a chance. (inb4 In Flames not heavy)


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## austinisahero

The Harvest Wombs by Fallujah (Absolutely killer 7 string technical death metal band, if you haven't already checked them out)
Polarity by Decrepit Birth
Incurso and Noctambulant by Spawn of Possession \m/\m/
Focus by Cynic


----------



## Lirtle

i've listened to this solo so many times today.


----------



## Blake1970

Cerebral Bore, Som is fucking sick!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkaAZcXWtQw


----------



## Blake1970

Carcass - Inpropagation \m/


----------



## Doug N

Lol, I think the lead singer for 12 Foot Ninja has to be Mike Patton's illegitimate lovechild.

Anyway, Telos is rocking the house:


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## FeedMeWithColours




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## hairychris

Currently listening to a conference call with our CIO going on about a new company Intranet that we're launching and I'm the European rep so am supposed to care.

oops.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

The Atlas Moth


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## MontaraMike

Music is not great, but he has some good recipe ideas. And I think this is funny .


----------



## Don Vito

Throwing back some Cobra's Mist tonight bitches.


----------



## FretWizard88




----------



## 1968 Charger B5

This is album is amazing...track 5 and 7 are awesome. Love the harmony's, mixed well. Most of my fav artists on one recording...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Fuck djent. This is the real deal.


----------



## Jakke

Swedish progg


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Swedish progg




God I hate these lame ass summer festivals. They even show them here in Finland on tv.


----------



## Jakke

Bite your tongue, that's Allsång på Skansen, the closest to a religion this country has






You're right, it's mainly crap, I love Eldkvarn though


----------



## Don Vito

New Stratovarius is quite good!


----------



## NickS

I've been obsessed with these guys lately, late comer to the show. I'm probably listening to them more than any other band right now.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## sniperfreak223

Into the Motherland, the German Army march,
Hundreds stand side by side to stop the Nazi charge,
Panzers on Russian soil, a thunder in the east,
One million men at war, the Soviet wrath unleashed

Sabaton - Panzerkampf - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Motoi Sakuraba going nuts on arrangement.


----------



## Don Vito

Had the sudden urge..


----------



## Fat-Elf

Suddenly, I'm an elementary school student again. Time flies.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Blake1970

The Lions - Girl From The North Country


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic !!!.



Awesome! Reminds me of my days as a bouncer at a alternative music club way back when....


----------



## paudub9

Justin Timberlake - Suit and Tie


----------



## Fat-Elf

This must be the happiest song ever. Best monday morning soundtrack at least.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Pity the happy Monday.  Sorry. Had to. Was going to post this classic before I saw the previous post. Monday's should start out Symbolic. *wink*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbp60IX_jFQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## zakattak192

\m/ Just saw these guys last night. Such a legendary band. They were phenomenal.


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Rudresh Mahanthappa, 'Gamak' : NPR

Jazz quartet featuring David Fiuczynski on guitar.


----------



## nojyeloot

Dang good song.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Gitte

Love & Death: By The Way


----------



## ArtDecade

Queen - Flash Soundtrack!


----------



## Randy

Gothic Headhunter said:


>




Apparently they didn't have any hats his size.


----------



## dax21

Dat crowd. Quite possibly the best live dvd ever, IMHO.


----------



## ArtDecade

Overkill - Motörhead


----------



## Belleal

Queen Adreena--

QUEEN ADRENA - YouTube


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Dark Throne !!!. 

Its snowing over here in the UK, and this is ideal music for it (and playing my Gibson Explorer through an old Peavey 112 Bandit amp for that Norwegian Black Metal sound from the early 90`s) !!!.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Woke up to -30 celcius today (without the wind). So maybe something a little less happy. Some good cold canadian metal.


----------



## flexkill

The best version of this song ever! CRUSH&DESTROY!!!!!!


----------



## howlow

AHHH!!!


----------



## ArtDecade

Rock & Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - Acca Dacca


----------



## Belleal

One of my favorite bands--


----------



## Blake1970

Type O Negative - Love You To Death


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3lhmCabGYA

Anaal Nathrakh- Forging Towards the Sunset


----------



## Blackwinged

Morbid Angel - The Lion's Den \m/


----------



## celticelk

Frank Zappa: _Shut Up 'N Play Yer Guitar

_Pure genius.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

still waiting for ny copy to arrive in the mail


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

#


Awesome !!!.


----------



## Goldentokin

By any chance does any one have the song "_*grace*_" by _*The Alaya Conscious*_? They have some sick djent with clean vocals. let me know please been searching for ever


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## habicore_5150

Been playing this song on guitar for the past 15 minutes, such a fun song


----------



## Belleal

This


----------



## Stealth7

New Hypocrisy!


----------



## flyboy463

Been a HevyDevy sort of Friday night.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Blackwinged

SUDDENLY a good meloblack/death album. 
Absolutely didn't expect when started listening, haha.


----------



## Brill




----------



## Fat-Elf

Probably the only album in which the bad mixing and mastering (aka the loudness war) actually fits.


----------



## Blake1970

Seen them in Houston and thought Shawn was fucking brutal \m/

Cerebral Bore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhRmKaPAWQA


----------



## muffinbutton

Just saw these guys last night.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic, a prog epic, you can see how bands such as Marillion and later Dream Theater are inspired by this band !!!.


----------



## Atomshipped

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloodsoaked Truth

Dying Fetus - Devout Atrocity \m/


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Belleal

Wasted Youth, Baby






Mc Rad, Mc Shred
McRad - McShred - YouTube


----------



## Randy




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

The mighty Greg Howe!
Quickly becoming one of my favorite albums


----------



## habicore_5150

Roughest mix I've heard so far


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Redpumking

Im listening to some opera audio. I love opera. It could relax your mind. It is unique and you cannot have such a feeling from any other music.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQsi1F14vss&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Blackwinged




----------



## habicore_5150

been on a bit of a Nothingface kick most of the day


----------



## isispelican

just found out about these guys, fucking awesome!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Venom !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Blackwinged

Happy power metal xD


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not really familiar with eurobeat music but this song just rocks my socks off.  (I have a feeling though I have posted this earlier..)


----------



## Randy




----------



## Belleal

The Runaways


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## donray1527

Headstone by defeater. Great fucking band.


----------



## Jakke

Highly epic:


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

New Killswitch Engage, In Due Time.
YouTube


----------



## celticelk

Charlie Hunter: _Duo_


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## Fat-Elf

Not a big Korn fan but this song may have the absolutely best breakdown in the history of music (IN MY OWN OPINION).


----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Jakke

Because fuck you


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## EricSVT18

Intervals- mata hari. The solo is so pretty that it almost brings me to tears haha.


----------



## Murmel

Jesus fucking christ, this is amazing.



The saxophone outro is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Belleal

The Exploited - YouTube


----------



## Blake1970

Boards of Canada


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Fat-Elf

Murmel said:


> Jesus fucking christ, this is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> The saxophone outro is absolutely phenomenal.




Damn that gray-haired guitarist has some tasty leads.


----------



## TheFerryMan




----------



## JosephAOI

I fucking love this band so much. They've pretty much perfected the art of writing catchy metalcore songs. Most of their stuff sounds really original too, not the same metalcore riff over and over.


----------



## Jakke

Swedish trip:


----------



## DespoticOrder

I've been on my Kalmah kick for the past week or so. They're too good! And I usually listen to much heavier music! \


----------



## julianken

http://youtu.be/CDjKW8EYo7g


----------



## julianken

Vela X - with lyrics - by Save Our Souls - YouTube


----------



## habicore_5150

Found these guys through The Yellow Sign


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not sure if should like this. I heard this guy is pretty big but I've honestly never heard him before 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Encryptor. Djent with a little electronic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_3DIOr25og&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## s_k_mullins

Soundgarden- King Animal
Converge- All We Love We Leave Behind


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I heard this guy is pretty big but I've honestly never heard him before 5 minutes ago.


He was HEUG when this song came out, but not so much anymore. I never checked out any of his other music because that song annoys me so much.

I'm re-discovering my love for Slipknot right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> He was HEUG when this song came out, but not so much anymore. I never checked out any of his other music because that song annoys me so much.
> 
> I'm re-discovering my love for Slipknot right now.



Hah, I'm such a Slowpoke.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Hah, I'm such a Slowpoke.


I think it was like 2008 or something. Everywhere you go "10 MILLION FIREFLIIIESS!".


----------



## julianken

http://youtu.be/CDjKW8EYo7g


----------



## Woke Up Dead

JosephAOI said:


> I fucking love this band so much. They've pretty much perfected the art of writing catchy metalcore songs. Most of their stuff sounds really original too, not the same metalcore riff over and over.


 
Not bad at all. If you like that you should check out Exotic Animal Petting Zoo. Not really metal core but it has parallels.


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## Stealthtastic

Veil Of Maya - It&#39;s Torn Away - YouTube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 



Hey Inferno, hows it going dude ?


----------



## r0x_666




----------



## pink freud

Can't not bob head.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Jakke




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

New Meshuggah. Pitch Black. On Repeat.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e3OuUyKvbg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cyntex

Just bought this album today, glad I did!


----------



## Fat-Elf

The vocals fucking ruin it. THERE! I said it.


----------



## stomakofagus

this neato burrito


----------



## tm20




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## nojyeloot

Do yourself a favor and check it out if you haven't. I know I'm being presumptuous 







But really, do it


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

This winter is really busting my balls, at least this song reminds me of summer.


----------



## Belleal




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Never been a Nightwish fan but ended up listening to them today as I was searching for a song I thought that would be made by them.


----------



## r0x_666




----------



## Fat-Elf

Another popular Finnish alternative metal/rock band. Just heard this on radio a minute ago and the riff got stuck in my head.



Damn, I didn't remember how good this song were. Really fun to play, I literally learned it while I was playing. 
Some nice seven-string action there, btw.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome band, if you love 80`s thrash metal, and you havent heard how brilliant Acid Reign were, then you should check them out !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

After listening to The Discovery 9001 times last year and in 2011, I'm finally able to listen to it again(got really sick of it after a while).


----------



## lopatron

light


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

I'll probably post a few of their songs over the next day or two. I can not stop repeating their history of amazing music.

Anubis Gate - Golden Days - off the self-titled release(Anubis Gate).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ravGcKto3I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## bigmomma




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Randy




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

It's almost unfair...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HOKENSTYFE

YouTube Still Picture Video Metal. Anywho...

This is Anubis Gate - Waking Hour off the Andromeda Unchained release with Jacob Hansen doing vocals. Quality progressive metal. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_zR3Xn5ga8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Don Vito

Sick!


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Blake1970

Enslaved - One Of These Days (Pink Floyd Cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3AF_TdY0v4


----------



## Blake1970

Enslaved - Immigrant Song (Led Zep Cover)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## zakattak192

Trying to get Nunslaughter to play my 21st birthday next year...


----------



## st2012




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## dax21




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic SOM !!!. 

Are there any other Sisters Of Mercy fans here ?


----------



## Don Vito

Burzum - Umskiptar


----------



## Randy




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## flexkill

I have no idea what they are singing about....but hot damn it makes me happy!!!!


----------



## Temple_of_Mason




----------



## MikeH




----------



## Fat-Elf

Love this band. Hail Satan!


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## st2012




----------



## Fat-Elf

New Finnish thrash metal. These guys are only 17-18 years old and they're signed to Nuclear Blast.


----------



## Blake1970

Celso Pina - Cumbia Sobre El Rio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-wsrrKrn0M


----------



## Blake1970

Insidious Decrepancy Live.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kielk0G5GSE


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

Well I downloaded Spotify, so I'm listening to a lot of new music.

Right now:


Persona 3 anyone?


----------



## poopyalligator

I am listening to this a lot lately. I love it


----------



## julianken

Vela X - with lyrics - by Save Our Souls - YouTube


----------



## Blacklady

Im listening to nothing at the moment. I prefer little silence, should listen to some opera later time! Thats my favourite !


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Nosferatu !!!.


----------



## Blake1970

Katalepsy - Sluggish Granial Grinding

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV9u9ItTjoM


----------



## mattofvengeance

I have a hard time not getting misty eyed when I listen to this


----------



## Shredderboy1658

Chelsea Grin.

This makes me want a EBMM JP7 even more.


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome band !!!.


----------



## tm20

Devourment -Legalize Homicide


----------



## Fat-Elf

So good. ^^


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

The Bass player kicks ass on his Fretless Bass


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Randy




----------



## julianken

Hi everybody just wanted to share this video 
Since this is what I have to listen and play 

Hope you like it

Julian


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Jakke

A fuckton of Tool


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

You know how sometimes when you're really stressed you just need to listen to a certain band? Tool has been that band for me for the last few days. Works well.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Fat-Elf

Just started listening this for the first time. Wish me luck, boys.


----------



## Don Vito

Fucking terrible album... bought it for a dollar 2 months ago.


----------



## abandonist

^Sir, I believe you to be mistaken. That's their BEST!

Premonitions of War - Left in Kowloon


----------



## Fat-Elf

They say that this is their best album and it's true. I especially love the fact how the album tells a story about a trip to the Carver City and I found this band/album during summer and I always feel like it's summer when I listen to this album.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions


----------



## Blake1970

Cerebral Bore - Maniacal Miscreation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plZakmEzH1E


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

Azyiu said:


> Dream Theater - Breaking All Illusions


same!


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

#!


Classic !!!.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Just discovered this great underground/newcoming band called River of Nihil. They just signed to Metalblade recordds

Kinda a mix between Gorguts and Meshuggah


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## feilong29

Instrumental Rock like this:


----------



## Don Vito

Never fails to put me in a good mood.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Never fails to put me in a good mood.
> youtube.com/watch?v=uTKPcrPmgPI



Haha, thanks. That was just what I needed to save this day.


----------



## Vhyle

Been listening to:

Disperse - Living Mirrors
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise
Uneven Structure - Februus
Veneficum - In Tranquil Absurd

I'm on my phone and I'm too lazy to imbed YT videos.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Been listening to this album on repeat for a few days.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Blackwinged

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic !!!.



Definately man! \m/

Listening to the last Enslaved album - if not a masterpiece then pretty close to it imho. Fckn great metal music we have here.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## TristanTTN

R.I.P. Nujabes


----------



## Fat-Elf

Got a sudden urge to listen to some Chimaira.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 

I can remember seeing this amazing band at Nottingham`s Rock City back in 1991 when they had Cathedral and Sadus supporting them, one of the best concerts I ever saw !!!. 


They were even filmed for Headbangers Ball that day too ...


----------



## Blake1970

Malignancy - Cataclysmic Euphoria

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzYBdHabA-4


----------



## User Name




----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Randy




----------



## Fat-Elf

Told about a song I heard on the radio couple weeks back and I didn't catch the name.. Well, heard it again today and this is the song. Love the violin solo.


----------



## CanniballistiX

I am in love with Vildhjarta!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IgaDvsCWTI


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Jakke

Possibly my most favouritest song ever


----------



## Idontpersonally

Dem legz...mmm hail the queen\m/


----------



## Idontpersonally

idk how but this turned out deeper than I thought


----------



## Jakke

I just realized I listen to a lot of Elton John for a straight guy


----------



## Idontpersonally

I just realized how much i love doom.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wow, this song rocks. Makes me want to make a metal cover of it.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Back to some classics


----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


>




What the hell? That was actually Deadmau5? I saw the thumbnail and was like "wow, that kinda looks like Deadmau5's studio" then went to the Youtube-page when the video was over. Kinda cool that he is into Castlevania. I've been just jamming that song on guitar the past week.


----------



## Don Vito

I just finished playing Bloody Tears on guitar. Fun songs/great games.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Fat-Elf

One of the best of Demetori.


----------



## jsaudio

The Room Colored Charlatans new track featuring Dan Tompkins if anyone is interested...


----------



## scherzo1928

Been listening to this.


Good poop!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

https://soundcloud.com/psyquencer/trololo-metal

Dem pinches.


----------



## Pooluke41

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## habicore_5150

Fat-Elf said:


> One of the best of Demetori.




I'll see that and raise you this:


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Blake1970

Agoraphobic Nosebleed - Control (Napalm Death Cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFV5fy3Br1s


----------



## Blake1970

Napalm Death - Vision Conquest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG7BnSBTD-g


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Well,since i bought my first 7 stringer.been listen to alot of..Nevermore,jeff loomis,feared,keith merrow,merrow,demisery.beneath the massacre,hour of penance,brain drill,scar symmetry,obscura, and esseness project.


----------



## Don Vito

Nile - At the Gate of Sethu


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I just randomly decided to start listening to Napalm Death today. I'm liking it.

Napalm Death - I abstain - YouTube


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Blake1970

Dying Fetus - Skull Fucked

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX-2aIhzE9s


----------



## guitareben

Joni Mitchell - "Blue"


----------



## Jakke

Neil Young is really fucking cool


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song plays on the radio all the time and now I can't get it out of my head.

Also heard Korn's Freak On A Leash on the radio today. My friend was like; "this song blows". 

Also heard Judas Priest's Painkiller on the radio today. Probably the only song that sounds awesome on my car's crappy audio system. The bad radio signal just made it sound more "authentic".


----------



## Don Vito

The new Stratovarius is catchy as hell. I've have been listening to it for a few weeks now.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## pink freud

Epically long youtube is epically long.


----------



## Fat-Elf

2003, the year when WWE and Limp Bizkit were the shit. *sheds a manly tear*


----------



## ohoolahan




----------



## Blake1970

Immolation - Put My Hand In The Fire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n8ZRoTE0-c


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Repner




----------



## Fat-Elf

*Donald Duck pushes a corpse of a Jew in to the oven* 

Sorry, but the music just gets me.


----------



## Blake1970

Pig Destroyer - Genital Grinder (Carcass Cover)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM_mwf4z93U


----------



## gunch




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## TheFerryMan

..no words


----------



## MikeH

Been on a Rise Against kick today.


----------



## skeels

Reminded of some old stuff...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="UNSANE GET AWAY - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Total Destruction is a good album. Great driving music.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is dope, hah.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## BumbleBee

this morning it was def leppard hysteria.
this afternoon i popped in danzig III how the gods kill.
no clue what the evening will bring.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 
​


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dat nostalgia. The last time I heard this was like 8 years ago.


----------



## Don Vito

^ You're on a nostalgia kick aren't you!


----------



## NickS




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> ^ You're on a nostalgia kick aren't you!



Haha, apparently. Not much new music to listen yet so I just have to go back to the old stuff. 

NP: Nightwish - I Want My Tears Back (already posted earlier)


----------



## Blake1970

1349 - Internal Winter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hMCzhI9CFY&playnext=1&list=PLE4DE2F0C98E18033&feature=results_main


----------



## Fat-Elf

Is this that avant-garde stuff?


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## spawnofthesith

Much appreciation to poster celticelk for recommending this album


----------



## DarkWolfXV




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Dark Throne !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## zgov

Aegaeon- all of their albums 
And hell followed with-proprioception (if you havent heard it youre missin out)
Entities-aether
Elitist-caves
Veil of maya-eclipse
Substructure-monolith
Whitechapel- the somatic defilement 
Between the buried and me-silent circus and alaska


----------



## Curt

zgov said:


> And hell followed with-proprioception (if you havent heard it youre missin out)


 


On-Topic: A Plea For Purging -Malevolence


----------



## Repner




----------



## possumkiller

Widek


----------



## MetallicMike




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MetallicMike




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## habicore_5150

KC just put this out a while ago:


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Music is best when only 5 people in the world have heard it.


----------



## bondmorkret

John Scofield - A Go Go


----------



## LuizPauloDT

Invisible - James Labrie from Elements of Persuasion album.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Fat-Elf

Still rocking with LB. One of the very few songs generally which I like that repeats the same thing over the whole song.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


Celtic Frost rule !!!.


----------



## GSingleton

steven rose my friends


----------



## Don Vito

I'm terrible on the keyboards, but can play the first 2 and a half minutes of this thanks to the availability of an organ.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Repner




----------



## zakattak192

BELIAL, BEHEMOTH, BEELZEBUB, ASMODEUS, SATANAS, LUCIFER!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf

GSingleton said:


> steven rose my friends




This so much. I'm sure we will heard of him when he just grows up a bit. Talented as hell.

NP: 12 bars of my new song on Guitar Pro on repeat.


----------



## LAURAsAM

Currently I am listening to Justin Beibers Belief.


----------



## flexkill

Got Damn Ed...wtf happened to you??


----------



## goldsteinat0r




----------



## ZachK

Clutch are so underrated


----------



## GSingleton

diggin on steven today


----------



## TristanTTN

I want to break something right now ...


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Blake1970

Blink 182 - I Miss You

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1tAYmMjLdY


----------



## LuizPauloDT

Evergrey - Restoring the Loss


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## pink freud




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## skarz




----------



## flexkill

Shit is on a whole new level!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## xethicx

The new Soilwork..... this album relit the flames of love I had for them back in the day, great album.
Winterstorm
Wintersun
Adorned Brood
Finsterforst
Hate
Logic of Denial
Tyr
Brymir
Skalmold
Funeral Speech
Slice the Cake


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Periphery, Keith Merrow


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, I can still play the chorus with my hands tied and last time I played this was around '07. (In reality, I'm just able to pick it by ear nowadays ) 

Live version because I used to watch this one A LOT.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzEUeWnV73U

Fawk Megadeath, this is the real shit. 
Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx76YPgZviE

Holy shit, this version is good. Shows that you don't always need heavily distorted guitars and double kicks to make something rock.


----------



## Blake1970

Alex Rudinger - Animals As Leaders - Tempting Time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T27VWiFhUNY


----------



## Don Vito

I forgot how good this album is.


----------



## LuizPauloDT

Pink Floyd - High Hopes


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm wasted as fuck at the moment and my friend just linked me this in Messenger so I have no idea what I'm listening to. Finnish electro?

Edit: But if you want good Finnish electronic music then check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rugvrQ4VbNo


----------



## Repner




----------



## Blake1970

Malignancy - The Breach

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/search.php?searchid=6117251


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

brutal as fuck


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This is one heaven of a song. Love it.


----------



## Najka




----------



## Necris




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## scherzo1928




----------



## Fat-Elf

I have probably heard only one song from Soilwork before. This sounds more than promising.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Chelsea Grin as of now


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## xethicx

Fat-Elf said:


> I have probably heard only one song from Soilwork before. This sounds more than promising.




immediately go right now and download a predators portrait and everything prior to it. Everything after it until this new record can be filed under complete crap. The new album is absolutely amazing in every way shape and form.

Listen to the song grand failure anthem in the meantime, my personal favourite.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqMwr9bFzA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## GSingleton

In Colour - Listen For The Rain | Live in Manchester - YouTube!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## beersponge

Die Kreuzen, Frank Zappa (Joe's Garage), Offenders (Endless Struggle), Mr. Bungle


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I have probably heard only one song from Soilwork before. This sounds more than promising.



dear god.. the riff at 00:30 is simply majestic


----------



## Futurian

I've been listening to a lot of the usual suspects; lots of Dillinger and Converge, but I would like to point out how absolutely superb the new Cryptopsy is. I kinda had a falling out with the band, but this album was exactly where it needed to be!


----------



## Fat-Elf

This new Soilwork album is really kicking my nuts at the moment. I can already tell this is one of my top 3 albums of this year.


----------



## Blake1970

Underworld - Rez/Cowgirl (KCRW 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sKTo1G362U


----------



## Randy




----------



## GizmoJunior

It's an Acacia Strain day, listened to the whole album Death Is The Only Mortal.


----------



## ONE




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

There used to be this mod for San Andreas, GTA Finland, and one of the songs on the radio was this one.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## xethicx

I am listening to HOLY GRAIL trying to figure where all this hype is coming from. I am 8 songs in and still not the least bit impressed. Loads of talent but the album is very plain sounding, nothing at all to grab the listener. 

But Ill finish up the album and hope for the best.


----------



## DLG




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Futurian

Behold the Arctopus - Horrorscension.. they've really found a formula that works for them. Though some of the best harmonies I find myself asking "was that an accident or are they musical geniouses" it's still fantastic.


----------



## Rojne

I first heard about these guys about 6 months ago, and I don't understand why it have 
taken so long for me to check these guys out! IM FUCKING BLOWN AWAY DAMNIT!!!


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Futurian

Mmm.. I'll always have a soft spot for Kyuss and 90s Testament..


----------



## skeels

Been on an old King Crimson kick lately.
http://youtu.be/XHIH1XDK2BI
They are awesome.

Also, hawaiian slack key.


----------



## poopyalligator

Rojne said:


> I first heard about these guys about 6 months ago, and I don't understand why it have
> taken so long for me to check these guys out! IM FUCKING BLOWN AWAY DAMNIT!!!




These are the most crazy and insane guys I have ever seen play live. Very very awesome.


----------



## poopyalligator

Been listening to this. Legit


----------



## Metal_Webb

Voyager - Univers

A brilliant album, especially this song.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Heard this on the radio today. Nice song.


----------



## Blake1970

As They Sleep - "The Stroke"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OnJfwYlUFE


----------



## Sofos

poopyalligator said:


> Been listening to this. Legit




Came to say the same thing


----------



## Fat-Elf

My favorite Unearth song. Too bad the production isn't that great.


----------



## DaemonRage

Switched back to bass and was looking for some challenging bass players to follow... first thought was Alex Webster. Cannibal Corpse \m/ I had stopped listening to them after the "Vile" album and recently decided to pick up their latest 3 albums. They Rule! "The Bleeding" will always be my Fav album from them but their newer stuff is just as good!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Born of Osiris


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## feilong29

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A64A4LeVxIQ&feature=share&list=PL2A93D246231F1FC8


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Jemp




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## samdaman87

You really want to know what I am listening to right now?? Well, I saw KMFDM last week so I am in this kind of mood.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Fat-Elf

Needs more horns.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Necris

The best Venom cover ever.


----------



## dantel666

Just found these guys and think they are really awesome.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Epic


----------



## Don Vito

I need my Vinyl Scratch avatar again.


----------



## xethicx

BRYMIR, anyone that hasnt heard this band should really give em a listen.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## HellGamer666

Cynic. That is all.


----------



## aikupu

http://youtu.be/RTHSp9PITH0

- As i listen to a lot of -core music, I found these guys, absolutely love them.


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Lotus Feet


----------



## Fat-Elf

Azyiu said:


> Steve Vai - Lotus Feet



I only like the flute intro. The rest is kinda boring.


----------



## bigswifty

Popped this CD into the car lastnight for the first time in years. 
How I've missed the raw awesomeness of Textures


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Don Vito

Solar Winds - Devin Townsend


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Eimanatox

I call this 4815162342-core

http://youtu.be/eeRS1YIfk2o


----------



## EFooteSCH

The new TesseracT preview. over and over again. 




Eimanatox said:


> I call this 4815162342-core
> 
> Veil Of Maya - Namaste - YouTube



i lol'd quite hard at the -core classification


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## chickenxnuggetz91




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic, German Thrash at its best !!!. 

PLAY LOUD !!!.


----------



## cerebralhybridization




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## SeductionS

Probably my favorite metal-"ballad"


----------



## Randy




----------



## TristanTTN

New Strokes album!


----------



## WolfeeX

I'm looking for some new bands. Anyone know any bands along the lines of Cynic, Between the Buried and Me, The Safety Fire? or something just technical?


----------



## WolfeeX

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/usercp.php CYNIC!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

My friend prefers some cookie-cut trance remix of this song better than this epic jazz rendition.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Up the irons !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

MF Kitten posted this in one of his threads, and I've been addicted to it since.
Stam1na - Puolikas ihminen - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> MF Kitten posted this in one of his threads, and I've been addicted to it since.
> Stam1na - Puolikas ihminen - YouTube





Only song I like from Stam1na. The video is pretty funny.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Fat-Elf

This track is so fun to play.


----------



## Curt

For All Those Sleeping - Outspoken(album)

I like metalcore, sue me.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrJLO_K6Q7U


----------



## larry

The Very Best of Paul Hardcastle


----------



## Arde595

Great young thrash metal band from Finland! 
Incredible production quality... And not to mention the song itself!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I just started listening to Pomegranate Tiger.

Pardon my french but holy fucking dick balls gooch banana santorum dildo monkey

This band is awwwwwwwwwwwsome!!!!!!!


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Mastodon - "Remission", "Leviathan", "Crack the Skye"
Amon Amarth - "Surtur Rising", "Fate of Norns"
In Flames - "The Jester Race", "Whoracle", "Colony"


----------



## Don Vito

Doing cobra rituals tonight. Feeling gothic as fuck.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Charon - Sulphur Seraph


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

fuck yes!!!


----------



## spadz93

my band's new single http://fromthedepthsnj.bandcamp.com/track/the-mayans-were-wrong/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Best metalcore song ever?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

best metalcore song? 


Weapon - Embers and Revelations


----------



## Fat-Elf

My December..


----------



## cerebralhybridization

Parallax-The Collapse


----------



## Fat-Elf

J-noise is the shit.


----------



## Don Vito

So this guy is from my home town. Mostly a quiet religious fishing town.
Growin&#39; Up in the Gutter - Yelawolf ft. Rittz [Radioactive] - YouTube

Had no idea who he was until I walked in the CD store to buy a Sunn O))) record, and asked the guy working about what was playing over the speakers. Crazy shit, I hear he's fairly popular too.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


This video is giving me GAS for an early 80`s red Ibanez Destroyer (it will look nice next to my 83` Destroyer bass) !!!.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Cyntex

No Consequence album stream

IO | Basick Records


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf

Laukaus - Ollaan Punk Nuorisoo (FULL EP) - YouTube

Japanese band that makes punk-rock in.... FINNISH?


----------



## GSingleton

My band is working on a cover of this. I did a guitar cover with the guitarist in my band Of Heavy Matter....

Cannot wait to rehearse this weekend.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Datura

Recent release from Paysage d'Hiver: Das Tor.


----------



## Buckett

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r69ikFzUsHM

Amazing band!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## tm20

Azealia Banks -212


----------



## Randy

Some NSFW audio


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Been rocking some RHCP today. By The Way is one of the best albums ever in my book.


----------



## ArtDecade

Kiss - Alive!


----------



## celticelk

Skylon Express | Sleestak


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## poopyalligator

Bad Rabbits. I can't get enough of this band.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

This is the shit that makes me happy!!!


----------



## Reneguitario

Twelve Foot Ninja - Coming For You - YouTube


----------



## AryaBara

Monuments


----------



## Blake1970

Wormed - Tunnel Of Ions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzNIIZHFfqk


----------



## flexkill

One of the coolest videos ever made as well. Long live Red Fang!!!!


----------



## Randy




----------



## jahosy

Orphaned Land

http://youtu.be/fJmzESti4hA

Ayreon

http://youtu.be/VdCdTHm226o


----------



## muffinbutton

Some punk band I just found on youtube.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Krigloch the Furious said:


>



Was drawn to this album cover while browsing the thread, just gave the title song a listen and WOW. Holy dicks dude, thank you.


----------



## GSingleton

Destiny potato of course


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

jarvncaredoc said:


> Was drawn to this album cover while browsing the thread, just gave the title song a listen and WOW. Holy dicks dude, thank you.


yeah man, really good shit!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MJMinky

Discovered this man or band(?) today:

i built the sky - Mammatus - YouTube

This video has quite an unusual approach:
i built the sky - Stratus - YouTube


----------



## Blake1970

Human Mincer - Flask Copper Deglutition

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u1dUsybZms


----------



## Mprinsje

first good song from them in over 2 years


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Neph !!!!.


----------



## Doug N

Classic Joe Walsh. This song has a bouncy feel to it.


----------



## flavenstein

Don't judge me.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just downloaded this whole album. Good stuff.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## dax21

GSingleton said:


> Destiny potato of course




jesus christ, dat main riff


----------



## MildlyMoist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkHa2TkUMoE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Novallo


----------



## Blake1970

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82cJgPXU-ik


----------



## Blake1970

Jeff Beck - Morning Dew

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AsHvTZASFk


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Doug N




----------



## GSingleton

more potato


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

I don't get it when people call Goreshit very hardcore. Sounds pretty basic to me and I would prefer it as even faster and harder.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## WeLikeItHeavy

I don't know if you guys have heard of the band *Imminence,* but check this out:

IMMINENCE - WINE & WATER (OFFICIAL HD VERSION) - YouTube

They're signed to We Are Triumphant Records.

We Are Triumphant


----------



## Fat-Elf

So good, can't wait for the second album, whenever it even comes out.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I`ve had this song in my head for most of the weekend, love it !!!. 

Awesome !!!.


----------



## guitareben




----------



## Fat-Elf

Got sudden urge to listen to some AAL for the first time in a long time and man does it sound good.


----------



## Blake1970

Joe Bonamassa - Blues Deluxe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn09Xn9JF5s


----------



## lawizeg

Plini. Plini 
Amazing jazzy instrumental guitar, from the guy who did Halcyon. Incredibly talented...he's worked with Sithu Aye and Widek, as well as Corelia.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Fat-Elf said:


> Got sudden urge to listen to some AAL for the first time in a long time and man does it sound good.





Thanks for posting this, I love it !!!. *puts album on shopping list*


----------



## flexkill

First two albums where AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Jakke

I'm preparing for The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here with some AiC, Stone is a killer track...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hah, this song is great when I'm only listening it from the left monitor so I don't have to listen to the annoying guitar riff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Arde595

Just awesome.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Pikkutyttö laulaa hard rockia

New _Bodom _song leaked.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## VikingGuitar

A buddy just turned me on to Melechesh. Pretty awesome eastern death/black metal. Been switching it up between that, Puscifer, and Devin Townsend.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Pikkutyttö laulaa hard rockia
> 
> New _Bodom _song leaked.


Wow, they did it. Sounds just like Hatebreeder.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Witching Hour UK `She`s Alive`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_J27GxPNM0#at=28


Awesome !!!. 


If anyone here loves Gothic rock, then check this band out !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## nojyeloot

Arde595 said:


> Just awesome.




Oh my gosh, this is awesome. 

+1


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Repner




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Aevolve

Pretty hooked on everything The Dillinger Escape Plan right now.. Getting excited for their new album.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sevendust- Black Out the Sun
Volbeat- Outlaw Gentlemen and Shady Ladies (just arrived today!)


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Repner said:


>





This video is so awesome, I love it. Definatly one of Therion`s all time classics, and my favourite song of the `Gothic Kabbalah` album !!!. 

Currently playing ...


----------



## redstone




----------



## USMarine75

Dead by April - Incomparable


----------



## aikupu

http://youtu.be/28R3_3-BlXA


----------



## Fat-Elf

I think I just refound my belief in my 'igga, Jesus.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

TBDM-Ritual


----------



## dax21




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## DanakinSkywalker




----------



## ASoC

Just put this on, felt like enjoying myself


----------



## Don Vito

Motionless in White.

Never again.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Halley The Wolf

Hello everyone, it's my sound, and mastering. just listen and give me a feedback: soundcloud.com/halley-the-wolf/uden-kaerlighed
videoclip: youtube.com/watch?v=gNYr2KsyzAA,
other songs: soundcloud.com/halley-the-wolf


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

drinking scotch and listening to this...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ArlingtonBeech

Adrenaline Mob-Coverta


----------



## Don Vito

I decided to give 2 fucks and listen to the new Killswitch Engage album. It's nice to hear quality metalcore without weird new age elements thrown in to seem "progressive".


----------



## Fat-Elf

Groovy


----------



## tobyevansOT




----------



## the fuhrer




----------



## watson503

Been on an old Exodus kick lately, PotF has been on heavy rotation this week so thought I'd give this a spin as most of these songs I haven't heard in 20-some years:


----------



## rikomaru

This is my newest (since last night) addiction >


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Part 2 cuz Slayer rule !!!.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uOvvEm3AYg&feature=player_embedded#!


Classic !!!.


----------



## tm20

Northlane -Hollow


----------



## HaloHat

Protest The Hero

Greg Rapaport

UFO

Revocation

POE


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

straight wankfest, but still somewhat enjoyable


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I love Dying Fetus


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don't you just love it when a song takes you back in time?


----------



## Don Vito

Trivium - To the Rats and Becoming the Dragon

Good songs, but were they intentionally trying to write the lyrics from a 13 year old's perspective


----------



## tm20

Clubroot -Left Hand Path

sooo good <3


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Trivium - To the Rats and Becoming the Dragon
> 
> Good songs, but were they intentionally trying to write the lyrics from a 13 year old's perspective



Don't know about lyrics but those are the weakest song on the Crusade, imo.  NP:


----------



## Jakke

Finally got around to listening to Papa Roach's newest record. It features dubstep, and I am unsure how I feel about this...


----------



## muffinbutton

Jakke said:


> Finally got around to listening to Papa Roach's newest record. It features dubstep, and I am unsure how I feel about this...



Haven't really listened to their new one yet, other than on the radio and when I saw them with Stone Sour. They were great, his lopsided fauxhawk though... He looks like a lesbian. Their singer that is, and sorry for OT.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Jakke said:


> Finally got around to listening to Papa Roach's newest record. It features dubstep, and I am unsure how I feel about this...



Weird, I was also listening to it today. I kinda like Still Swingin but the rest of the album is kinda meh.


----------



## Jakke

muffinbutton said:


> Haven't really listened to their new one yet, other than on the radio and when I saw them with Stone Sour. They were great, his lopsided fauxhawk though... He looks like a lesbian. Their singer that is, and sorry for OT.



They've most often been consistently good during their career, all their records has, in my opinion, been pretty good.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Don Vito

,


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## RobertMinchin

Hi, I am now listening to Chet Atkins, and actually I am playing this style in a jazz/pop vein. Really having fun with it!


----------



## Don Vito

wtf^


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## RussellNelson

I've been listening to Alkaline Trio, Haim, FUN, Goo Goo Dolls, and Jimmy Eat World lately.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Gonna stick with OSDM


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Idontpersonally

Post Cosmic doom Quantum metallics core


----------



## Jakke

^Seeing him live this summer


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## flexkill

If this shit doesn't fuck your face....your DEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

One of those songs that just makes you happy to hear them.


----------



## rayisametalkid

mastadon - crack the skye, can't get the album out of my head


----------



## Shrediablo

Some kickass 90's Warrior Soul! Underrated as hell!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Annihilator !!!.


----------



## Eclipse

Anup Sastry! Ghost!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## poopyalligator

This song is pretty sweet.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## juliANnSamuEL

At this moment I am listening to Beyonce Novels brown eyes.


----------



## HL7DS

Cranking up some Defeated Sanity and Ulcerate today!!! \m/\m/


----------



## Fat-Elf

Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent

Can't use Spotify in online mode while playing so I have listened the whole album for at least 5 in a row now.


----------



## Repner

Seeing them in Glasgow tomorrow


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Metal_Webb

Buck-Tick - Kiss Me Good-Bye [live] (subbed) - YouTube
Buck Tick. Cannot deny the groove.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## GizmoJunior

Animals As Leaders self-titled album


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Back when Stone Sour was still trve kvlt and UG.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## scherzo1928

Do yourself a favor and listen to this guys.


----------



## Toxic Dover

Just popped in the remastered copy of The Somatic Defilement by Whitechapel. Brutal++


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## fps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N16nTvwYsJg
God I have no idea how to embed on here. Decapitated- The Knife. Sick.


----------



## Francis978

Listening to this wonderful album  
Seeing them live today!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

love me some George Kollias!


----------



## Petre_Iftimie

Hello all! I'm Petre Iftimie from Romania, I'm new to the forum and my band is just putting it's debut record. The band is called Illuminati and we play progressive death metal. Since this thread is about what are you listening to, I thought you might wanna check out this first song off of our debut album. The song is called "Please Lose" and it features the vocals of Pestilence frontman Patrick Mameli. If you wanna have a listen, maybe give me some feedback? I'll be glad to answer any questions related to the beand, gear used and what not. Cheers and enjoy!


----------



## USMarine75

DGM - Reason [2013]


----------



## Woke Up Dead

I love this song so freakin much. 

#!


----------



## Jakke

Have some culture, you barbarian yous:


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Maybe the third time I posted this song on thsi thread.


----------



## spring

Right now I am listening to love songs. Because today is our 2nd year anniversary so I am planning to give her a CD with full of love songs.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Having a Fields Of The Nephilim day !!!. 










I just love the ethereal and mystical vibe of their music, pure musical magick Neph style !!!.


----------



## Petre_Iftimie

Here's a new song off the Illuminati's debut album "The Core". This one features the vocals of mike Browning (Nocturnus, Acheron, Morbid Angel, After Death" It was cool of him to lay down some vocals on our album. Enjoy!


----------



## Petre_Iftimie




----------



## Petre_Iftimie

Illuminati-Storms feat Mike Browning (Nocturnus, Morbid Angel, Acheron, After Death)


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Colin Stetson, 'New History Warfare Vol. 3: To See More Light' : NPR


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Genome

Love this track, amazing harmonies! Stevie Nicks was smoking back in the 70's...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## LukeJames

I'm lisening to The Naked and Famous a lot lately, loving the mix of digital and analogue.


----------



## Repner




----------



## lawizeg

http://youtu.be/ZKnnlJ86P78

...can't figure out embedding...


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

This album gives me a massive boner!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ArtDecade

Los Straitjackets - G-Man


----------



## ArtDecade

Ritchie Valens - In A Turkish Town


----------



## ArtDecade

Beach Boys - Its Getting Late


----------



## ArtDecade

The Beatles - Honey Don't


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## MontaraMike

6. Ghoul - Brain Jerk - YouTube


----------



## Doug N

The Ocean just killing it.


----------



## ArtDecade

The Beatles - It Won't Be Long


----------



## ArtDecade

Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue


----------



## Pushingink

Dave Wiener

Very underrated player


----------



## ArtDecade

Brian Setzer - Good Rockin' Daddy


----------



## ArtDecade

Beach Boys - Fun Fun Fun


----------



## Pushingink




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Jackson12s

Repner said:


> Seeing them in Glasgow tomorrow




Because I saw this post, I am now listening to this


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Witching Hour UK `She`s Alive` 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_J27GxPNM0

Awesome song !!!. 

This band is well worth checking out !!!.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

&#20955;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#26178;&#38632; - make up syndrome

So hipster that can't even find this song on Youtube.


----------



## decypher

Warlord. Mark Zonder =


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

The soundtrack of my evening.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## Konfyouzd

Stan Getz - "O Grande Amor"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

You will never see Kiss play this song live with the original band members.


----------



## Repner

The Last Story soundtrack by Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## tm20

Seth Sentry -Float Away


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## zakattak192




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Neph !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Rap metal never dies!


----------



## Jackson12s

Stam1na - Kadonneet Kolme Sanaa


----------



## Don Vito

This band showed up on Spotify radio last night. They're awesome!


I'm also listening to the new Children of Bodom song.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Absu!!!!!


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Not my favorite, but I enjoy it some what


----------



## Jackson12s

Metallica - ...And Justice For All


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Such a beautiful song ...

Classic Clan Of Xymox !!!.


----------



## Curt

Motionless in White - Devil's Night


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Monday mornings..


----------



## Cyntex

Can't wait to hear the next album!


----------



## poopyalligator

I don't know about you guys, but I think this is fucking awesome.


----------



## pink freud

Dat bass.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Wlad




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blake1970

Damn Stevie Nicks still gives me goose bumps 

https://www.youthttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsOkqdRHhocube.com/watch?v=SsOkqdRHhoc


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





Just listened to this, and I think this song is really cool !!!. 


Currently listening to ...

Sex Gang Children `Sebastian`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcT9zI3JfE4

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Petre_Iftimie

Illuminati
Debut album is out! Feat members from Atheist, Nocturnus, Gorguts, Martyr/Voivod, Cynic/Exivious.


----------



## Pushingink

Ne Obliviscaris - And Plague Flowers The Kaleidoscope - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex

:d


----------



## TombstonePD

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tombstone-PD/133479686831105?ref=hl


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## zero_end




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Great song until AA made that horrible cover of it.


----------



## Jakke

No hate plz:


On a related note, there are tools claiming Macklemore is albino, and from Ethiopia (which he isn't, neither of them). Is segments of the rap world really racist enough that he "has" to be black? I'm just asking because apart from the odd black power rapper, it's not something that I really have come across, and something that I admire among rappers.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Such an underrated band, imo. Too bad their latest album was very mediocre, imo. 

Imo..


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SeductionS

So relaxing and a great "movie".


----------



## Jakke

Mike Einziger is a tiny, tiny man..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Randy

Don't cross Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Jakke

Literally the soundtrack to my -98:


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

damn son

https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/victory


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Azyiu

Animals As Leaders - Behaving Badly


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Mgla - Groza


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## fps

Primus- Hello skinny/Constantinople - YouTube


----------



## jawbreaker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4VpE-0zitU


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

SOAD's self-titled


----------



## Don Vito

I totally ragged on it last year when it came out, but I've been digging the Chelsea Grin Evolve EP lately. I also caught up with them further and started listening to My Damnation, which is awesome.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## st2012

Feeling a bit nostalgic tonight.


----------



## otisct20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiJdCQplx-I


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is epic!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

hmmmmm


----------



## watson503




----------



## Jakke

Long time ago since I last listened to The Rasmus...


----------



## Randy

via Groff


----------



## GizmoJunior

Deftones White Pony


----------



## MontaraMike

Classic


----------



## nostealbucket

Tigran Hamasyan - Red Hail

The Mars Volta


----------



## Tommy

Can't stop listening to this album. It's just so good.


----------



## TheFerryMan

Endless - unearth


----------



## Fat-Elf

Great song.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Slayer !!!. 


One of my first favourites by the mighty SLAYER, I still have my Haunting The Chapel E.P which was my first Slayer record !!!.


----------



## mcleanab

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CwsSfjxlqA

And:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6xZfReC2bM

FUCK.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

The song that made me get a seven-string just a year ago.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dead Can Dance `Music For Vampires`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1b_cNs9s6Y


Classic !!!.


----------



## poopyalligator

Say what you want, but I think this new Chris Brown song is pretty boss. Sounds very MJ-esque.


----------



## Metal_Webb

Bought a whole pile of stuff off of Bandcamp.
So much good new music 

Some corny stuff:


Some awesome stuff (has the potential to be my album of the year. Gave me a similar feeling that I got from "Portal of I" last year)



...aaaand some other awesome melo-death. Kinda in the style of Omnium Gatherum.


----------



## Randy

Fuck


----------



## Mongolianbbq

Septic Flesh - Sangreal - YouTube


----------



## warforgeqt

oh yeah !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYkLvH3Z4Ck


----------



## Fat-Elf

Good stuff from a fellow SS.org member.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Echo And The Bunnymen `Back Of Love`

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkD0n-fwSqY


Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Doug N

The Ocean: Ectasian. Precambrian has been on permanent replay for the past few weeks, don't wanna move on to anything else.


----------



## st2012

Really enjoying this so far.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Petre_Iftimie




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## kgerbick7321

Been seriously diggin the new Karnivool material


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sisters Of Mercy `Lucretia` (extended version)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG1PTcKQkIs

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## poopyalligator

Know about it!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Seriously can't get enough of this OST.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Christian Death `Deathwish`




Classic Rozz Williams era Christian Death !!!.


----------



## tm20

*not to be taken seriously, its just for lolz


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sisters Of Mercy `Marian`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te7VP_uIkpw

Classic !!!. 


One of my all time Sisters Of Mercy songs !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## AryaBara




----------



## TIMEwaveXERO

Port Noir - Index
In-freaking-credible


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

reripping their old stuff, in the meantime I'll listen to this one.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

C'mon guys, I think im the coolest one here.


----------



## muffinbutton

Krigloch the Furious said:


> C'mon guys, I think im the coolest one here.



They're from my city.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.  

If you love really ethereal atmospheric music then check this band out !!!.


----------



## Curt

Tractor Pull - Within The Ruins


----------



## Francis978




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike

Compare the opening Riff


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## jkm3903

I am currently giving the majority of my listening attention to the new album from The Ocean - "Pelagial." It's just so good. It is huge and epic (excuse my use of the all-too-overused descriptor, but it seems very appropriate in this context) sounding through and through, tracking the journey from the surface to the deepest depths of the ocean. Great concept, great music, great album. Check it out if you haven't.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Kinda gay, but this song is just so good.


----------



## Cyntex

been searching for some new death metal, came across wretched and now this, can't wait to get my copy in the mail!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Must make djent remix.


----------



## pink freud




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## asher




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Freaking love these guys.


----------



## Metal_Webb

This. All morning.

LEPROUS - The Cloak (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


Where has this band been all my life? haha


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Clan Of Xymox - Masquerade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyNQT5N9DQ8


My all time favourite Clan Of Xymox song !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20




----------



## AryaBara




----------



## AryaBara




----------



## oflioness

Atlas Moth's - An Ache for the Distance.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

First song I heard from TesseracT and it still kicks ass.


----------



## poopyalligator

Mayer Hawthorne and Daryl Hall. This is pretty sick.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Fat-Elf

Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Maiden !!!. 


Up the irons !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

Somebody on another forum just made a new Fleshgod Apocalypse fan. Possibly the only tech death band that I've come across that is interesting and romantic rather than cliche working class though guy metal. Death metal for divine virgin sacrifice.

I need mental help.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

#!


Awesome !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## ZachK

I have no shame.

You cannot tell me that the synth solo is not super badass


----------



## Fat-Elf

Naturally I prefer a Finnish version of this song but this is okay too.


----------



## Jakke




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Siouxsie !!!. <3


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## poopyalligator




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome, I love this band !!!. 

I think this song would be so cool as part of a movie soundtrack (Tarantino, Rodriguez , me thinks) !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Zombies! Didn't think that you could still make such a rocking tune with the notorious "4 chords".


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Pearl Jam - Ten


----------



## SjPedro

Peter Paul and Mary..... yeah.... sue me lol


----------



## Sdrizis89

currently:
Pantera

This week:
Periphery II


----------



## Randy

Nick D'Virgilio


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 

If anyone here loves Mercyful Fate, and King Diamonds music, then you will love Genocide Nippon !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Samark

Shawn Lane - Powers of Ten album


----------



## Petre_Iftimie




----------



## cronux




----------



## Fat-Elf

Great Finnish stoner metal.


----------



## ZachK

Dr. Hook is awesome.


----------



## MontaraMike

cronux said:


>




This band kicks azz, they are one of my favorites.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don't know if anyone of you have heard of these guys, but they were huge back in the early 2000. What a nostalgia rush..


----------



## tm20

After The Burial -Cursing Akenaten


----------



## mcrdsd911

Thy Art is Murder- Reign of Darkness  awesome band from AUS


----------



## NickS

Listened to Remorse is for the Dead, Laid to Rest, Hourglass, Now You've Got Something to Die For, Ruin, and As the Palaces Burn on my way in to work today. Now my day can begin


----------



## ZachK

Smack my Bitch Up - Prodigy


----------



## celticelk

Bela Fleck, Zakir Hussein, Edgar Meyer: _The Melody of Rhythm_


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LvIAskehyk


Sex Gang Children `Sebastiane`

Classic Goth rock from the 80`s !!!.


----------



## Curt

Heartist - Nothing You Didn't Deserve(EP)


----------



## ArtDecade

The Cramps - Chicken


----------



## LuizPauloDT

Guardian Angel - James LaBrie


----------



## AryaBara

Found this on the internet


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

The Discovery by Born Of Osiris, I didn't remember how harsh the highs were on this album. Hurts my ears.


----------



## Cyntex

new Boards of Canada album
https://soundcloud.com/warp-records/reach-for-the-dead


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I ....ing love the first two Gorguts albums!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally they have all their albums on Spotify.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Mprinsje

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFlFhH2gGd4


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Fat-Elf

I could probably count all the black metal songs I've heard in my life with one hand and this is one of them.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Found these guys a couple of months ago


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## AryaBara

Baby One More Time


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MontaraMike

I consider this band more than slightly goofy, but I love a lot of their songs and like this vid despite the corney sideways crab walking etc...


----------



## 7Heavyness

Circus Maximus new album


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Mish !!!.


----------



## Elliott Jeffries

Currently I'm listening to anime TV show theme songs. Right now Full Metal Alchemist, but in general the craft of all these songs is very high. There are elements of all kinds of rocks styles in the songs and I want to learn how use this technique of combining alternative, punk, metal, rock, dance, rap and pop. Admittedly it's a very commercial sounding result. I think doing an exercise based on this style would probably fail to duplicate it accurately but I'd still end up with a cool sounding song. The songs do have a mechanical quality and I wouldn't really want to make song that perfect. I don't understand the lyrics but the feeling of vocals are upbeat with themes of overcoming challenges. Some melodies have a prog rock quality which explains my personal attraction to the genre. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKrOqyzVNzk


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is out of this world. Also, the first BOO song I heard.


----------



## Shredderboy1658

[/MEDIA]


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Happy Birthday Siouxsie !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## feilong29

Allegaeon!

http://youtu.be/rUdEpaILWOg


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## 7Heavyness




----------



## MontaraMike

From back when I was a teen



Sammy Hagar had just left the group. I love this album just as much as the first album.


----------



## tm20

Deftones -Pink Maggit

am i the only one who gets an indescribable feeling when listening to this?


----------



## Randy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TheFerryMan

gotta love it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## altyguitar

Thank You Scientist.

Thank You Scientist "My Famed Disappearing Act" - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Meddl

so much awesomeness


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Lai Lai Hei!


----------



## Chuck




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## flexkill




----------



## tm20

Pantera -Floods


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs

New Intronaut album. It destroys...


----------



## Woke Up Dead

It's my favourite time. New Nylithia video time. Welcome to Vancouver. 



How are these guys not signed by now?


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Sometimes I regret picking up guitar instead of something like a violin or a flute.


----------



## tm20

beautiful song, and a lovely piano outro


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Nile !!!. 


Gotta love that flying V, that Karl Sanders is playing !!!.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I can't get enough of this album... so good.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

This is surprisingly good. I think it's better than the original, actually.


----------



## Francis978




----------



## pink freud

If you're in the mood for some "World Music" this is pretty good:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiDNf8trWn8


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Sometimes I regret picking up guitar instead of something like a violin or a flute.


I feel you. I love guitar and wouldn't give it up for anything, but the violin give you tremendous bragging rights. It's a shame most violin players I've met across the years are humble as can be. 

They're doing it wrong.



I'm listening to Motley Crue, Radiohead, Darkthrone, and Children of Bodom.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Joey Jordison, your move.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

A conversation between some utterly retarded 14 year olds at the train station. Wanna crank some Brain Drill and MUTILATE THEIR FACES!!


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma




----------



## habicore_5150

After being subjected to torture by Falling in Reverse, I think I have found something that can cleanse my ears and make my soul pure once again:


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

so frikkin epic!


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sisters Of Mercy `Marian`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8m1nRzsOJM

Classic !!!.


----------



## Jakke

Then I thought about what the .... I was doing, and thus went back to Badmotorfinger:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Daphne Oram Dr. Faustus suite


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt5g2K2YjJw


This must be listened to in the dark with headphones, this music or soundscape would be awesome for a horror film, or a video game, this must be checked out !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Lacrimosa `Schakal` 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpL5S7lh3Bg


Awesome stuff !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Listened the crap out of this song last year when summer vacation started. Easily my favorite GnR song.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


All hail the mighty Sabbat !!!.


----------



## tm20

the most awesome cover of Carry On My Wayward Son XD


----------



## gavn13

Amon Amarth "Destroyer of the Universe" (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Fat-Elf

First Karnivool song I heard. What a nostalgia trip even though it's not even two years I first heard this song.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## WhisperyPenguin

Coheed and Cambria and Parkway Drive


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Yeah, I love this band too much to stop listinening to this. It's thrashtastic.


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Fat-Elf

Random Slipknot songs. First metal band I listened to and still kicks ass.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Blake1970

Sleep - Dragonaut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj9IAvv32wE


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Basti

^ just to brag, I'm seeing them this August


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Aah nice! 

Now listening to:


----------



## OvO Owlquaeda OvO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3X36QikPBo

Atoll, a cool French psych/prog rock combo. Cool stuff. Better if you understand French.


----------



## Randy




----------



## Chickenhawk

tm20 said:


> the most awesome cover of Carry On My Wayward Son XD




I see your Within the Ruins, and raise you GWAR.


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Witching Hour UK `She`s Alive`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_J27GxPNM0



Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20

................ T_T


----------



## Fat-Elf

Perfect morning pick me up song after 4 hours of rolling in bed and waking up to some random dude drilling a hole in to a wall right outside my room's door.


----------



## MontaraMike

Epic and Evil. The only band that wears makeup that actually scares me.


----------



## Yo_Wattup

Ever get that feeling you dont quite fit in with an internet forum.  

This is the song that inspired me to rip off the frets and put flatwounds on one of my basses.


----------



## Don Vito

Worst song title ever.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> Worst song title ever.




I raise that with the worst band name ever: Heavy Metal Ass


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Svedehead666

Admiral Angry, Slipknot , King 810, the offspring, AFI


----------



## Don Vito

Svedehead666 said:


> AFI


I had forgotten about this band. They were one of my favorites back when.

Need to check them out again!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## CD1221




----------



## Thornmoon

NP: Beyond Creation - The Aura


----------



## ghost_of_karelia




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## BucketheadRules

This - it's a slightly weird old song from 1977 that my dad played me a few weeks ago and I've been listening to absolutely shitloads since 



Amazing song.


----------



## MontaraMike

BucketheadRules said:


> This - it's a slightly weird old song from 1977 that my dad played me a few weeks ago and I've been listening to absolutely shitloads since
> 
> Amazing song.




HAHHA I graduated highschool in 77 this song brings back good memories.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## BucketheadRules

MontaraMike said:


> HAHHA I graduated highschool in 77 this song brings back good memories.



A LOT of great music came out in '77!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Joan Jett `Do You Wanna Touch Me` 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrIzqHnuGvE&feature=player_embedded


Classic !!!. 


Also speaking of 1977 ...

Sex Pistols `God Save The Queen` 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtUH2YSFlVU


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## zakattak192

Judge_Dredd said:


>



..... YES. Just picked an original press LP of this off ebay. One of my all time favorite thrash albums.


----------



## Wesbanez

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_eh6C0EBP8


----------



## Judge_Dredd

​


zakattak192 said:


> ..... YES. Just picked an original press LP of this off ebay. One of my all time favorite thrash albums.



Nice! I also have an original LP in almost mint condition. Found it at the local record store. Along with Toxik's Think This (also in near mint) and Blind Illusion's The Sane Asylum (Also great condition). Just had to take them with me. 

Now I'm going to listen to The Sane Asylum:


----------



## Nosedevil

Uneven Stucture - 8


----------



## Blake1970

Polluted Inheritance


----------



## Blake1970

Indecent Excision


----------



## Force

Megadeth - Super Collider...............not too bad but we do expect better from Megadeth.

Firewind - Few Against Many..................preferred Gus in Dream Evil but a solid enough album.

Black Sabbath - 13..................It seems when you call an album '13', it puts a jinx on you. Megadeth '13' was crap & this isn't much chop either. It has flashes of old Sabbath but is rather meh. I may need to give it some more time to grow on me.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Maiden !!!. 


In this clip Iron Maiden play a German TV show, and as they do not approve of miming, they switch instruments and goof around. This is really funny to watch...enjoy !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

Awesome song that was used in one of my favorite horror films Night of the Demons


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Can't wait for this album to come out.


----------



## Cyntex

dumpert.nl - Tiroler toeterskills

so much skill


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Shaft

Not sure how everyone feels about BM 'round these parts, but this band is awesome and you're missing out if you don't listen!

Vattnet Viskar - Weakness [2012] - YouTube


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I came across this while reading this page where bands/players try to find members/bands and apparently this band needs a guitarist. Maybe I should apply.


----------



## Blake1970

Cattle Decapitation


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## Blake1970




----------



## MontaraMike

Epic


----------



## Cnev

Honestly one of the most beautiful pieces of music I have ever heard. The section starting at 2:20 is one of those rare moments in music that when heard for the fist time, it's like my being just melts into nothingness for a moment.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## AdenM

My friends in Lifeforms just released their debut on Lifeforce Records, and I've been digging the crap out of this song. They're also from Sacramento, and before my band fell apart we played quite a few shows together. Dey go hard. 




Edit: Say what you will about the mix, the only decent local studio (Mayhemness Studios) loves what IMO are overtly beefy mixes; they were the same dudes who mixed the Defiler album.


----------



## blackjackslsc8

Silversun pickups, stanley jordan (why does his live stuff sound so much better than his studio stuff?), and anything from the grunge era...except bush.


----------



## blackjackslsc8

Sacramento: deftones, far, and tesla. Okay, 1 out of three ain't bad. Go sactown!


----------



## Fat-Elf

*Finnish Lion - Don't .... with me


----------



## Force

^ sad but true


----------



## tm20

album of the year so far for me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## LuizPauloDT

Alone - James LaBrie


----------



## Jakke

Nugent is a subject of cognitive dissonance for me... I shouldn't like him, because he's goddamn insane, but still I do, and I would even rank him as a guitarist that I've taken several tricks from.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

tm20 said:


> album of the year so far for me




on my way to the show as we speak. [email protected] stoked.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

If Monty Python formed a Thrash Metal band, they would be Lawnmower Deth !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

One of the chillest songs ever. Love the music video.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Reposted again for the upteenth time.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Sabaton - Metal Machine (Original Lyrics) - YouTube

Sabaton - Metal Ripper (Original Lyrics) - YouTube

http://youtu.be/6bKwflpbCYk

Sabaton - Coat of Arms (Animated) - YouTube


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Best bass ever!


----------



## Randy

High School rap/metal nostalgia


----------



## Fat-Elf

Best metalcore song ever made, IMO.


----------



## Randy




----------



## watson503




----------



## Ascending Dawn

Tesseract - Altered State (Full version and Instrumental)
Textures - Dualism
Karnivool - Sound Awake


----------



## Cyntex

Slowly becoming one of my favourite bands


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Classical music for the past week.


----------



## CharlesTbastard

Psycroptic
Obscura
Cryptopsy
Nevermore
Merrow
Ejaculator Command
Extremely Rotten
Viaerema


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## TristanTTN

<3


----------



## Petre_Iftimie

Existence | TAINE


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

Currently Halford "Live Insurrection"


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I'm going to be completely honest, I heard this song in the commercial for the show Copper and decided to check it out. Not disappointed.


----------



## tm20

when in doubt of anything i just listen to this, ....ing love this song


----------



## MontaraMike

My favorite Maiden song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Judge_Dredd

Got this one on vinyl today so:


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Bad Ass


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Borzalino-bob

Just found this thing! sounds really cool and i think that every other "Friday the thirteenth"-fan would enjoy it as well!


----------



## Randy




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic !!!.



Wild guitar, what is that thing?


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

MontaraMike said:


> Wild guitar, what is that thing?


Axl Fireax
Axl Bloodsport Fireax Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

They're pretty cheap guitars, but I've played a few at the local music stores. Would make a good back up fiddle.


----------



## gunch

Lawd help me I'm listening to System of a Down

Malakian was a such a riff machine back then


----------



## Quiet Coil

TSF - Red Hatchet (from Mouth of Swords, not out yet).

THE SAFETY FIRE - Red Hatchet (Album Track) - YouTube


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## sniperfreak223

Had a bad day today,so it's my "sad" playlist

http://youtu.be/Y80IKCLCxyU

http://youtu.be/hg55Gug1k7o

http://youtu.be/Ssb_H8rzuAI

http://youtu.be/3IHWKU9V1lA

http://youtu.be/PQzS2-SeJTQ


----------



## Fat-Elf

9mm Parabellum Bullet, amazing band from Japan.


----------



## ZachK




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MidwestMetal88

Zytecki is sick.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Like the top comment says: _If I ever will go traveling around the world, I will confirm that this plays on my mp3 before the plane takes off._


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic !!!.



WOW that takes me back! Classic is an understatement. I forgot how "INTO" King Diamond and Mercyful Fate I was.


----------



## MontaraMike

Not a huge fan of keyboards in metal, but these guys pull it off IMO


----------



## Sephiroth952

Yes the whole thing. I for some reason need things extremely heavy atm.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

I'm no way in hell a fan of this band but this particular song is just too catchy not to like.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn, grandpa can play.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome show, I went to Clash Of The Titans (Suicidal Tendencies, Testament, Megadeth, Slayer) the day after this show at Wembley Arena in London (14/10/90) and it was probably one of the best concerts I ever went to !!!. 

Did anyone else go to Cash Of The Titans in 1990, and see this awesome tour ?


----------



## sniperfreak223

seriously, this...





[URL="http://youtu.be/AE4zF36dPxE"]

[URL="http://youtu.be/A0Gs4xGw1Eg"]

[URL="http://youtu.be/xC03hmS1Brk"]

[URL]http://youtu.be/5PsnxDQvQpw


----------



## Necris




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## watson503

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Awesome show, I went to Clash Of The Titans (Suicidal Tendencies, Testament, Megadeth, Slayer) the day after this show at Wembley Arena in London (14/10/90) and it was probably one of the best concerts I ever went to !!!.
> 
> Did anyone else go to Cash Of The Titans in 1990, and see this awesome tour ?




I went when they hit Houston, we got there a few minutes late, walked-in and this opening band were onstage doing their set - we had no idea who they were and of course were ready to see Megadeth and Slayer - 6 months or so later, that opening band was everywhere...Alice In Chains.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TristanTTN

Powerful song...


----------



## Samark

Pat Metheny


----------



## Don Vito

I absolutely love this album, and don't understand the hate it attracts. Kickass melodic death/thrash hybrid stuff.


----------



## sniperfreak223

revisiting "Unto The Locust"

http://youtu.be/yVNuNgfp2Q8

http://youtu.be/o97aFI8waII

http://youtu.be/1vWMSi6Z9mw

http://youtu.be/3Nw15QK5BCk

http://youtu.be/-piSKriHCPc


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kiwimetal101




----------



## Woke Up Dead

French tech metal band turned prog band = tits


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## halomojo

Kvelertak! Both of their albums are great. Norwegian, high energy, metal/punk/classic rock all mixed into one. Riffs for days!


----------



## JoeyW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBjLawTOqXs&list=PLcZMZxR9uxC83bTbuzl_rIFGzhgfdGo_P

This labum is soooo good


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just heard this in the Simpsons. Kinda weird that I haven't really heard it ever before. Neverthless, great tune.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

The Sisters Of Mercy `Marian` Live 1985 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8m1nRzsOJM


Classic !!!.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Apocrypha: The Forgotten Scroll

Obscure late 80's Power/Shred band.

Anyhoo... this is the full album. If you're into
Cacophony/Friedman/Becker check this out..
Tony Fredianelli's playing is reminiscent of Marty
Friedman's.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## jwade




----------



## Fat-Elf

Melodic death metal with traditional Japanese music influences.


----------



## Dayviewer

Sweet jezus


----------



## Fat-Elf

Wes > Hetfield (=negrep)


----------



## Don Vito

dat solo


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## zakattak192

<3


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## sniperfreak223

http://youtu.be/vtys0BwT0R0


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Groovy.


----------



## liamh

This album. This _....ing album_


----------



## blackhawk308

https://soundcloud.com/austin-sheppard/metal-song-wip
it's not really a full song yet, just something i'm working on. so i'm constantly listening to it and making changes in my head. 
recorded with a Fender Mustang 1, and a rockband mic into Fl Studio, the drums suck, but i'm working on it.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## jwade

Seeing them tonight! Holy ...., so stoked.


----------



## Dylanvoy

bounce...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

I hate all prog-core music with an undying passion, but Protest the Hero are an exception. 


I think Fortress is overrated, but Kezia and Scurrilous have very organic songwriting.


----------



## Randy




----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Fat-Elf

I always thought this album was too hip hop-heavy but it's finally starting to grow on me.


----------



## Don Vito

lol


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I like Korn's cover better but this one's pretty cool too.


----------



## tm20

best rapper i've listened to in a long time


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

(full song from 1991 demo)

 

(Album version, it is interesting to hear with the different vocal style and Pauls use of a vocoder in the song) 

Classic !!!. 


I remember first discovering this amazing band on the Metal XS `Thrash N Burn` special (Metal XS was a video magazine that came out on VHS tape`s in the early 1990`s, along with `Hard And Heavy` to name another !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic early Sepultura !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## swiggy666

Right now im listening to this!!! 

https://soundcloud.com/transcendband/galaxy-with-vocals


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Don Vito

https://soundcloud.com/fat-elf/m-58-chorus-idea


----------



## Fat-Elf

Well, I don't want to advertise my music, but I'm listening to this at the moment. 

https://soundcloud.com/fat-elf/something


----------



## Don Vito

Your guitar sounds different. I like it!


----------



## TheFerryMan

I like this way more than i should.


----------



## MontaraMike

Malignant Succubus
a project I did with extreme vocalist Nadia Gatchalian


----------



## zakattak192




----------



## Kotex

New Amon Amarth.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## kaffefilter

Lenny Kravitz - Fly away.


----------



## kaffefilter

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Awesome !!!.




.... yes. Saw these guys in March and they kicked major butt.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## ghost_of_karelia




----------



## Petre_Iftimie




----------



## LetsMosey

new Amon Amarth!

Entire album streaming here: 
Amon Amarth Stream 'Deceiver of the Gods' in Its Entirety Exclusively on UG | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com 

I know it's been shared already, but everyone should be listening to this right now.


----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TheFerryMan

HNNNNG


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Stealth7

SPPPPIIIRRRRRIIIIIITTTTTSSSSS!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Mastodon! 



EDIT: 700th post


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Polythoral

NEW EXTOL.


----------



## Samark

Frank Gambale - Faster than an arrow


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Emperor `The Loss And Curse Of Reverence`



Classic !!!.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Taylor

MontaraMike said:


>




I personally liked their first two albums better but this still shreds!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## conjurer_of_riffs

NILE!


----------



## Judge_Dredd

These two just came in. So of course I'm listening to them right now


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


Judge Dredd, are those records original pressings, or re-issues ?

I love collecting records !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## muffinbutton

Anti Flag. I will now be on a punk kick for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Judge_Dredd

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic !!!.
> 
> 
> Judge Dredd, are those records original pressings, or re-issues ?
> 
> I love collecting records !!!.




The Cirith Ungol record is original. The Autopsy record is a 1990 reissue with alternative album cover. 

original cover is on the right:





The idea behind it is that the alternative cover is the point of view of the person receiving the autopsy.


----------



## acriticalcookie

Artist: Rings of Saturn
Album: Embryonic Anomaly
Song: Final Abhorrent Dream


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## gavn13




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Shrediablo




----------



## craigny

Sabbath 13....gets better every time I listen to it.


----------



## MontaraMike

A Black Metal Instrumental Music vid I did using a friend's photographs


----------



## Shredderboy1658




----------



## AlexRuger

Shostakovich's 10th Symphony. It's a piece that shakes me to the core no matter when I listen to it or what I'm doing. Finally buying a score so I can dive in. 

But yeah, it's been on repeat for about the last 3 months.


----------



## MontaraMike

Wow a non-Metal post from me.

This is a REAL oldie


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bodes

Even if it was recorded in Adelaide!


----------



## tm20

i love space metal (that's what i call it )


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Because keytars and keyboard stands are for pussies.


----------



## Necrocous

Just got the album over the weekend. Good stuff.


----------



## Necrocous

Just got the album over the weekend. Good stuff.
Extol - s/t
EXTOL - A GIFT BEYOND HUMAN REACH - YouTube


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## pink freud

Goddamn this heat 
Christ, goddamn this shit 
Take this away... July, July, July 
Bring me rain


----------



## Don Vito

Had a dream about Amon Amarth last night. They were in a co-op hack n' slash style video game, invading island shores as the true Vikings did in the past. Kind of weird considering I haven't listened to Amon Amarth or played that style of game in a very long time(well I did briedly scan through the new AA album a week ago).


----------



## MontaraMike

Don Vito said:


> Had a dream about Amon Amarth last night. They were in a co-op hack n' slash style video game, invading island shores as the true Vikings did in the past. Kind of weird considering I haven't listened to Amon Amarth or played that style of game in a very long time(well I did briedly scan through the new AA album a week ago).



I've been a huge fan Amon Amarth since I first heard that song years ago.


----------



## Don Vito

They're one of the best mainstream metal bands out there. By mainstream, I mean that many people who aren't necessarily into Nordic metal have heard them. They sell their CD's at both Best Buy and Hot Topic. I'm seeing them on main stage this year at Mayhem. They're playing over much more popular bands like Children of Bodom and Machine Head(who are also great bands). I'm happy for them.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## tm20




----------



## Judge_Dredd

Great piece of NWOBHM! Same league as Satan and Blitzkrieg.


----------



## Judge_Dredd

This album:





Old school style Dutch death metal band. Great grunts and nice, old school riffs.


----------



## technomancer

Twelve Foot Ninja: Silent Machine


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## TheFerryMan

circle salsa


----------



## Samark

COB - She is beautiful


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## pathogenicmetal666




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Randy




----------



## nojyeloot




----------



## mcleanab

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auTJFc_G3-4

Frak me, Jake is the man... solo for "Centre of Eternity" is awesome...


----------



## Jakke

There is something about this guy's voice..


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

BBC iPlayer - HP Lovecraft - The Shadow Over Innsmouth: Episode 1

If any of you love the work of HP Lovecraft then you should check out this brilliant radio adaption of `The Shadow Of Innsmouth`


----------



## Woke Up Dead

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUeNH4sko2s


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike

One of my all time Favorite Metal bands


----------



## TIBrent

Just found out Today I caught the plague became The Kindred, so I am jamming on that


----------



## musikizlife

Magna Carta Holy Grail


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## LuizPauloDT

Octavarium - Dream Theater


----------



## QuantumCybin

Rush - The Main Monkey Business - YouTube

The Contortionist - Causality - YouTube

Who Do I Catch - Tech N9ne (Lyrics On Screen) - YouTube

Bit of variety there...love rap when it's done right.


----------



## simonXsludge

Gorguts - Colored Sands


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dark Angel `The Death Of Innocence`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFcRP18iKg4


Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc2BZ1Pjjds

This, and Tesseract's new album. The riff at the end of this song is phenomenal


----------



## Jakke

I'm a huge fan of Thåström, a Swedish musician who had also had an industrial metal project (now disbanded) by the name of Peace, Love, and Pitbulls, which inspired both Rammstein and Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Kaickul

Just amazing musicality from these guys.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## pathogenicmetal666




----------



## Don Vito

Megadeth's Super Collider. Good hard rock album, just not what people expect from the thrash metal titans. I'm glad I decided to give it a chance though.


----------



## MrDiLo

Entities, Delusions of Grandeur, and Infant Annihilator


----------



## Idontpersonally

Samples + black seeds of vengeance. Got me thinking, where in the absolute .... do they get their samples and how long have they been collecting them. Theyre so damn good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

I was looking for acid jazz in Soundcloud and came across this: https://soundcloud.com/the-vashta-nerada-1/my-nipple


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Don Vito

Those 90's keys in Black Marten's Trace intro


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## vansinn




----------



## NickS

Carcass - Embodiment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDuiHzo81gI

I love that slow chugging main verse riff


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I absolutely love this shit!


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## bnosam

Rammleid by Rammstein!


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Welp, thats enough internet for me tonight 
https://soundcloud.com/blacknasty/dead-clit-feat-jana-hunter

https://soundcloud.com/blacknasty/pussy-meat


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I wanna know what Kenji Ito was having when he was trying to portray the sewers.


----------



## Ralyks

Been on a total Live kick lately.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## NickS

I played this in the car with my wife there. She said "You know, this wouldn't be TOO bad if the guy just didn't sing." Silly wife, I guess she just doesn't understand that the vocals, especially on this album, are one of the main things that makes Carcass kick so much ass


----------



## MontaraMike

VEKTOR! 



Although I admit I lol at the high screams


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Ginger27

Threat Signal


----------



## straymond

The latest Extol-album. and will be for some time!


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## XeoFLCL

Also, for anyone interested in this album, get it. Every song on it is just as good. Being the hardcore NIN fan I am, I'd expect no less from anything trent reznor related


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## jwade




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Don Vito

sue me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## pathogenicmetal666




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## rjnix_0329

Well this is just ridiculously good....


----------



## ridner




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Shaft

This is one of my favorites from any FF soundtrack. Listen to this!


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ghostred7




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Despised_0515

Super addicting track.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## landlocked

Baroness. All albums in chronological order. Then Tool. I've got waay too much time on my hand (or is it ears?)


----------



## MontaraMike

I totally love this song! I have listened to a lot of his other stuff and to me they just seem like cheap copies of this awesome masterpiece. (in my opinion)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## AugmentedFourth




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20

Justin Timberlake -Mirrors

this album......is really really really good


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

SLAYER !!!!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Andrew Tintle

Goliath said:


> This forum needed this post so here you go.
> 
> Right now I am listening to a mix of G3 live clips.



EPIC! I wore out my copies of "Live In Denver". "Rockin' In The Free World" is one of my favorite jams!! 

I've been listening to Mastadon quite a bit lately. Mostly "Crack The Skye" and "Bloodmountain".

Mastodon-Crack The Skye(Full Album)-HD - YouTube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## s_k_mullins

Lots of Red Fang and Baroness lately


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## pink freud

One of the best ambient tracks. Ever.


----------



## MontaraMike

Eternal Rest is a project I am doing with an extreme singer I met on craigslist, and now we have become good friends despite the 35 year age difference.

He is educating me in Metalcore and Deathcore and I have been getting him into Thrash and Black Metal.


btw I posted this here because I do listen to my own music... a lot. I write music I want to listen to, so I do! LOL!


----------



## Lickers

I've just (literally) dusted off my copy of Helmet's 'Betty'. I've not heard this album for the last 10 years or so and it still sounds amazing and fresh.

Get yourself some ESP Horizon Reverse Headstock love...


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Randy

Weird Al channeling Zappa. Featuring a guest appearance by Dweezil


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## arethoserealdrums

Chris Letchford "Gallows" Play Through


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Oh, and I know I might be a little late here, but Rainbow ....ing kicks ass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHObvdslyBw


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Joseph Kimbrell

Great choice Bloody Inferno. Sugizo is awesome!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I just finished the second season of Gundam 00 and this song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Now I'm probably going to be on a japanese/anime music kick.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Felix Martin `Spam II`


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH1bZAyiVns&feature=player_embedded




Awesome !!!.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Innocence Faded


----------



## celticelk

The new True Widow album, _Circumambulation

_


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Murmel

Such a classic.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Abbath78

Steel Panther! Yup, it's a drink and be stupid kind of night


----------



## MontaraMike

\m/ \m/


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Kaickul

BTBAM The Parallax II


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




The band was/is a huge influence for me. The first concert I went to was Led Zeppelin in Oakland, California in 1977, the year I graduated Highschool. What a show! Judas Priest opened the show and actually got boo'ed, no one knew who they were. Plus as the opening band their sound was mixed to sound terrible.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## DISTORT6

I've been stuck on this for a few days now...


----------



## Mojo Raygun

Howdy there , im new and exploring my way around.





some buds of mine 





MontaraMike said:


> OMG Mariachi horn section + Metal... AWESOME!



They played here in Austin sxsw2004 and mygawd they blew me away







MontaraMike said:


> Live do they have a horn section or is it recorded?



They had the horn section , it was unbelievable. I think they broke up a few years back.

Zakas - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## MontaraMike

Mojo Raygun said:


>




OMG Mariachi horn section + Metal... AWESOME!


----------



## MontaraMike

Mojo Raygun said:


> They played here in Austin sxsw2004 and mygawd they blew me away



Live do they have a horn section or is it recorded?


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Jakke

Saw a reference to Iron Man 3, and after that I couldn't even fight it. I've been listening to this all day:



Also this:


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## UltraParanoia

Great new album


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## Dan_Vacant

This dude is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Despised_0515

Deathbed | Never Meant


----------



## LetsMosey

Such an amazing and inspiring album.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Chelsea Grin- Evolve

Love this album to death


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Chuck




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## DISTORT6

I REALLY like this one.


----------



## Mojo Raygun




----------



## flaaron

Corelia


----------



## Cyntex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_JFdBsefqU


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Seeing the boys this Thursday.


----------



## cyril v




----------



## DISTORT6

I still love the guitar sound on this.


----------



## celticelk

Exclusive Track Premiere Shakhtyor - Handschuhmann - Last Rites


----------



## celticelk

https://soundcloud.com/profoundlorerecords/subrosa-cosey-mo


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Yes `Machine Messiah`




Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Despised_0515

Counterparts. Lots and lots of Counterparts.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## UltraParanoia

I cant believe I've only just found Intervals!!

INTERVALS // EPIPHANY // OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## flexkill

IMHO....this may be one of the greatest songs ever recorded ....EVER!!!!


----------



## 7Heavyness




----------



## Jakke

Baroness, listening through Yellow & Green for the first time


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

Devin Townsend-Terria
Such a great album.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Gordz

Death Walking Terror -Cannibal Corpse
Pull the Plug - Death


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## CyborgSlunk

http://youtu.be/A0EUEjzJAYM

I love this so much. First song has some heavy Toe-vibes and its full of awesome jazzy solos.


----------



## NickS




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

brutal!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## phugoid

I'm going through a serious Tori Amos phase right now.


----------



## Idontpersonally

Thinking about marrying the girl that sent me this.


----------



## Despised_0515

Alpha & Omega 
Underworld is so good.


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Ikiharmaa




----------



## MontaraMike

Goes into a cool Techno/metal part at 2:32


----------



## Meddl

Polyphia | Impassion (Guitar Play-through) - YouTube

holy mother of guitars. this is some dope shit!!! <3


----------



## hk_golgatha

Meddl said:


> Polyphia | Impassion (Guitar Play-through) - YouTube
> 
> holy mother of guitars. this is some dope shit!!! <3


I'm really happy to see Polyphia getting some love on here! I know the guys personally, have played with them, and Brandon graciously recorded the drums on my band's first EP while we were searching for a full time drummer.
Incredible musicians and some of the nicest guys in the DFW music scene, if not all of Texas!


----------



## Jakke

The mighty Electric Wizard


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic TON !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## pathogenicmetal666




----------



## XxStatiX

Beyond Creation!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Idontpersonally

Jakke said:


> The mighty Electric Wizard


Vids or it didnt happen


----------



## s_k_mullins

The new Alice in Chains is still in heavy rotation for me... Dat tone!!


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## MontaraMike

So Epically Epic!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## nojyeloot

Shuffle started playing this. Immediately took my player _off_ shuffle.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

this fukking guy






what an asshole for being so good.........

better prctice a hell of alot more...


----------



## Cyntex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfsESwFexBU


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## celticelk

https://soundcloud.com/dawn-of-midi/dom-final-mix-mp3


----------



## celticelk

http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/08/06/exclusive-premiere-rosetta-hara-the-center/


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Slayer `At Dawn They Sleep` (Live 1985)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w65dTBb7HaY&feature=player_embedded

Classic SLAYER !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## brnedon




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## LetsMosey

Such an epic guitar solo...

Between The Buried and Me


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Ikiharmaa




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Galius

Carcass - Surgical Steel

Right now its the "leak" but I have it pre-ordered 
Not let down one bit!!


----------



## Despised_0515

My friend just introduced my ears to Lite my banana has been crying ever since.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## craigny

Megadeth's Supercollider, and been listening to alot of LOG...Ashes, Wrath, and NAG


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Metaloaf




----------



## MontaraMike

Cyntex said:


>




I see your Paul Gilbert and Raise you a Journey


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## shadowlife

Polar Bear, Eric Avery's project after Jane's Addiction...


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Today I` am having a German Power Metal day !!!. 


Scanner `Terrion`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNvil8J3fs

Classic !!!.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## brnedon

Solitude is one of my favorites by them, it ties with all their others.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Alimination

I just bought this album at the record store. So much chills down my spine!


----------



## Despised_0515




----------



## Cyntex

Andy C Saxton - New Song &#39;&#39;One Base&#39;&#39; - YouTube


----------



## XIII

Someone pointed me in the direction of Bloodthread the other day!

No stereotypical djent riffs here, sevenstringers though.

Beef! 

Bloodthread @ Bandcamp


----------



## jsaudio

The Room Colored Charlatan's song Nexus Point Featuring Dan Tompkins (sky harbor, ex-Tesseract)

For Fans of The Contortionist, Tesseract, Erra...


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## redstone

Made my day.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## feraledge

Right now: 
90% new Carcass
10% new Exhumed, Gorguts, and Misery Signals. 

New Fleshgod Apocalypse might disrupt the balance a bit.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## DISTORT6

Revenant - Prophecies of a Dying World (1991)

AWESOME local North New Jersey band from back in the day.


----------



## tm20

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza -Behind Those Eyes


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Matthew

I've been rocking this while biking recently. Really gets me pumping.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5IkzucW4Us


----------



## Woke Up Dead

@2:16 bliss


----------



## ThePhilosopher




----------



## Fat-Elf

Metalcore Song

Good stuff.


----------



## Don Vito

New Skeletonwitch


----------



## texshred777

Deltron 3030.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Jes Johnson

Lately, I've been listening to a lot of bands that combine punk and rock n' roll influences. Electric Frankenstein, Turbonegro, Guitar Wolf, Dwarves, New Bomb Turks, etc. The Fistful of Rock n' Roll compilations are also really killer. Everyone needs to listen to those.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

And it might not be music, but...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JoeyW




----------



## Vostre Roy

The Black Sabbath discography. Really helps doing that boring job I'm doing today...


----------



## dax21




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MontaraMike

Classic!


----------



## Dayviewer




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## BouhZik

Djanks&Djrewves !!!

I do not listen to music the same way since I heard those guys music. I'm tired of straight 4/4 rythme and predictable change.... Now I just follow the beat while bouncing my head back and forth, and later realize that I'm following the beat with my head moving from up to down, and down to up in the same part! Full of surprise and catch up riffs. 

https://soundcloud.com/kylease/djanky-doodle

Awesome... They deserve some fame. Just let it go and move your head!!


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Am47jKUFMw


Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Am47jKUFMw
> 
> 
> Classic !!!.




WOW! Wish I could sing high notes like that! Thanks for sharing, not heard this band before.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

This guy is really becoming such a huge inspiration for me.


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## LLink2411




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## poopyalligator

I have been listening to a lot of the dear hunter lately. So amazing.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Hartman-MDK

Player is Cryptopsy -Cryptopsy

Car is Necrotic Disgorgement - Documentaries of Dementia


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SuperLocrianLoser

the Bosnian Rainbows album (Omar from ATDI / Mars Volta's new band!)


----------



## mysacras

The album Servitude by Aversions Crown over and over again. :3


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## pink freud

I cry evertim.


----------



## Meridian




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

NILE!


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## skarz




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Reino Tulonen

Today I've been listening to Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, Charles Mignus and Joe Bonamassa... many others too but can't remember everything


----------



## Cyntex

Abolish the Echelon "Flesh Masquerade" (playthrough) - YouTube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## flexkill

Wicked tune!!!


----------



## whatupitsjoe

listening to this snazzy new Scar Symmetry best of album on Spotify


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Holy jumping f ucking shit balls


----------



## Jakke

Bongzilla


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Really miss Kikuta doing mainstream game soundtracks. I'd love to see him back in the spotlight like the Secret of Mana days of yore...


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## dedsouth333

I'm poor. And ignorant but devildriver makes me a happy person


----------



## AryaBara

Headcrusher - Molotov


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Jakke

My baddassery on this board is pretty much already common knowledge, but this might be the manliest music I've ever listened to


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TheHandOfStone

I just (legally) downloaded Means End's debut, and damn!  These guys are going places, methinks.



Eric Whitacore


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Vinai Trinateepakdee


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## fps

Garrr this thing never works for me


----------



## fps




----------



## Dan_Vacant

Imma post with my balls being made of steal.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Slipknot-Iowa in cd player right now


----------



## Dan_Vacant

arkansasmatt said:


> Slipknot-Iowa in cd player right now


I'm just going to guess you like slipknot, not sure why.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mprinsje

i'm 14 again for 5 little minutes.


----------



## celticelk

Bill Laswell and Style Scott: _Dub Meltdown_

This morning's commute featured Queensryche, Matisyahu, and Miles Davis.


----------



## vangkm

Hey prog guys


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Can't get enough...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Gamma Ray `Man On A Mission` 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm8JvqFK_3A


Awesome !!!.


----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## J_Collingridge

I've been listening to Love & Death today ....


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Suidakra - Crógacht
In Flames - The Jester Race & Lunar Strain
Mastodon - Call of the Mastodon
Wintersun - both albums
Dimmu Borgir - In Sorte Diaboli
Amon Amarth - Once Sent From the Golden Hall & The Avenger


----------



## shadowlife

On a HUGE Iron Maiden kick lately...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MontaraMike

shadowlife said:


> On a HUGE Iron Maiden kick lately...




One of my all time favorite albums. And the song Killers is the best of the best IMO. I like Bruce Dickinson, but Paul Di Anno is such a great metal vocalist. not to mention the classic album Art.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

This song gets me all mushy, did he make this about me?


----------



## Dan_Vacant

This lady is awesome!


----------



## Jakke

I'm also singing along to all the vocal tracks


----------



## shadowlife

MontaraMike said:


> One of my all time favorite albums. And the song Killers is the best of the best IMO. I like Bruce Dickinson, but Paul Di Anno is such a great metal vocalist. not to mention the classic album Art.



Well, i definitely prefer the albums with Dickinson on vcals, but there's no denying that _Killers_ kicks ass form start to finish!

Right now:



Alex's solo on the title track is still one of my favorite metal solos ever...


----------



## Mouth Of The Harlot

Don't Fail Me Darko - Here Comes The Kraken


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## brutalwizard

COOLEST SONG I HAVE HEARD ON THE RADIO EvER!!!!!


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Mikeitloud

Hell Yeah!


----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## habicore_5150

Been in a bit of a Behemoth mood as of late


----------



## MontaraMike

Boobycore!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

the most badass of badass intros
followed by the most badass of badass riffs


----------



## riffer_madness

Keith Merrow and Jeff Loomis


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bring Me The Horizon - Sempiternal




Currently #2 for 2013 as far as I am concerned with the current albums available to me from 2013. [#1 is Halo of Blood by Children of Bodom if you haven't been following the COB megathread]


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## DeathPaupiette

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dwvUjX_wNs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## technomancer

Pamela Moore - Resurrect Me


----------



## craigny

Testament...Dark Roots of Earth.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## riffer_madness




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## pink freud

New Ylvis, so KVLT:


----------



## poopyalligator

Listen, enjoy, and make your day better


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nightwish `Live In Flores, Argentina 15/12/12 Full concert` (with Floor Jansen on vocals)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e7IPeuK1tQ&feature=player_embedded#t=674

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Leveebreaks

_Bright Bulbs and Sharp Tools - Fair to Midland - YouTube_


----------



## Facaraz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-sgz_XV96c


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Eladamri




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## apeswithhobbies

Right now I'm listening to You Must Be This Tall, the new Mike Kenneally album. If you like Zappa, this may be right up your street

Mike Keneally's new album, "You Must Be This Tall"


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## habicore_5150

If only I can find more bands like this


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Although I prefer Korn's version this one ain't bad either.


----------



## MontaraMike

Classics from one of my favorite groups


----------



## Eladamri

MontaraMike said:


> Classics from one of my favorite groups



Man I'd forgotten all about Kittie. Nice


----------



## MontaraMike

Eladamri said:


> Man I'd forgotten all about Kittie. Nice



Always loved Kittie, not many of their songs I don't like.

Another one of my Faves


----------



## redstone




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## poopyalligator

Just picked up a couple of cds today. I got the new Earth wind and fire, and Janelle Monae albums. I am digging both of them a lot.


----------



## Idontpersonally

f*yes^


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## shadowlife

Heard this song on internet radio last week, immediately bought the album, and have been listening to this band constantly since then-



Right now i'm checking out this album:


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

can't beat Joe Haley


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Dj0nt

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## Kaickul

Gotta love old school Metallica!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just found this band and this is first song I'm listening and I'm loving it! So fricking groovy, kinda reminds me of djent but like ten times more heavy.


----------



## JD27

Love this new (Well sort of new) Katatonia release.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sodom `Silence Is Consent` 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvKtids6Vbw

Classic !!!.


----------



## HL7DS

Suddenly JD!


----------



## Woke Up Dead

A lot of good stuff on here today. 

I found this band the other day, fell in love with the album and then realized they are opening for Revocation, Battlecross, 3 Inches of Blood and Death Angel. What a ridiculous lineup.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

For some reason that ^^^ band 

reminds me of this band from my childhood 

which lead me to learning that they are releasing a new album October 30. TITS.


----------



## Woke Up Dead

shadowlife said:


> Heard this song on internet radio last week, immediately bought the album, and have been listening to this band constantly since then-


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dan_Vacant

They know how to 80's

I love their dark wave stuff. Now I'm probably going to go listen to more dark wave stuff my goth aunt liked in high school.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## DISTORT6

I just got this today. HOLY SHIT! The production and songs KILL!


----------



## skarz




----------



## Don Vito

Very chord-y, but I'm liking it so far(3 songs in).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Eladamri

So loud. So good.


----------



## Cnev

For the last 3 hours I've been studying about ancient Mesopotamia and Africa for a much dreaded, stupid ....ing essay test Tuesday. And for those last 3 hours I have been listen to various YouTube playlists of 60's music. I don't know why but this crap puts me in such a good mood. This 6 pack might be contributing to that. Maybe. I'm sure my neighbors think I'm a damn mongoloid. I myself am surprised at not only my vocal range, but also my knowledge of a decade of music I thought I had only heard in cheesy 80's chick flicks. Oh, well. Good time are being had!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Berzerker




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm pretty sure I've posted this twice, but I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Zygrot24

All last week I was listening to Gentle Giant. All of it.
This week is all Levin Minneman Rudess. All the time. It's so good.


----------



## celticelk

Monomyth | Burning World Records


----------



## poopyalligator

Been digging this a lot lately.


----------



## Eric Von Kimble

Lecrae
Robert Glasper
Streaming Radio on Pandora
John Coltrane


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ridner

Fear Factory - Fear Campaign


----------



## ridner




----------



## celticelk

Today's new doom releases: Subrosa's _More Constant than the Gods_ and Windhand's _Soma_.


----------



## ridner

got my Windhand pre-order last week and am loving it - saw them on Friday too!


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Don Vito

Carcass - Surgical Steel

I like this album, but I don't think I'm as into it as everybody else. BUT THEN AGAIN I'VE NEVER BEEN A HUGE CARCASS FAN SO MY OPINION IS SOMEWHAT DULL


----------



## JD27




----------



## shadowlife

A live Slowdive gig that i just downloaded.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Angels and Airwaves-Love pt2


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## celticelk

Do The Math | Andre LaFosse


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not the biggest HIM fan although their Razorblade Romance was like second album I ever bought but they still have bunch of kick ass songs like this one.


----------



## Don Vito

Was linked to this recently. Would be good if the vocals weren't so weak and timid.


----------



## poopyalligator

The Dear Hunter - Audiotree Live on Vimeo


....ing amazing


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Currently on the best song off of Surgical Steel:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Not the biggest Foo Fighters fan but this is their best song, imo.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TheHandOfStone

Right now, this!



Later, this!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Although I really don't listen to it much, I like the blues.


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## Leveebreaks

TheHandOfStone said:


> Currently on the best song off of Surgical Steel:





This, so much this. I haven't had it off the stereo, the ipod, the car or anything else for the last 4 days. Lucky I get to go see them in November too, even if they are only supporting Amon Amarth. Fingers crossed for some backstage passes as Ben Ash is a friend of a good friend \m/


----------



## Primitive Guitarist

Realy liking this ATM

Album version is better but this video is choice.
still haven't figured how to embed videos 

EDIT: I figured it out


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## UltraParanoia

Vader - Rise of the Undead - YouTube

Very close to my all time favorite Death Metal band


----------



## UltraParanoia

Double Post. Idiot


----------



## Fat-Elf

I like the old stuff better but this is okay, I guess.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## poopyalligator

This shit is pretty awesome.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## MontaraMike

Deathcore from Indonesia


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Rage `Dont You Fear The Winter` (live)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mje6Ltodpws

Classic !!!.


----------



## blister7321

My friends EP; All Gone Grey: Hopeless


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Slipknot-Iowa and AHIG


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Idontpersonally

[YOUTUBEVID]t-z9XuuyLEY[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## ducer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0oOXNk697g


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## LetsMosey

Dream Theater - (new self-titled 2013 album) 

The entire album is now streaming on Spotify. 

Dream Theater by Dream Theater on Spotify


----------



## celticelk

_In C Remixed_


----------



## IbanezDaemon

[_youtubevid]1-Xv_X0kgBw[/youtubevid_]


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Gary Moore: The Prophet


----------



## shadowlife

Shoegazing...


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dayviewer

Non stop since monday:


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Woke Up Dead

^^^^^ Ottawa represent.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is soooo catchy.


----------



## Osorio

I've been studying and listening to the 32 piano sonatas by Beethoven. Wonderful material and a fantastic road through his development as an artist. I plan to branch out into some of his other works if I manage to get the time.. I'm specially interested in his piano concertos and the cello sonatas.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ducer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRttPBbwr6Y


----------



## FallOfHumanity

Wrecking Ball by Miley Cirus. Only because we're wanting to make a hardcore remix, though.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gavn13




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

I'm playing Touhou while listening to this.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## JD27




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Good stuff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Incidentally one right after another.


----------



## MontaraMike

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Incidentally one right after another.




Interesting mix


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MontaraMike said:


> Interesting mix



Just realised I posted the wrong track, it was supposed to be this:



It's practically Heartwork verbatim, so having them play after each other was coincidentally funny.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito

This song should have been in GTA V. Yelawolf is of course, the best part.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Literally this because Spotify is retarded and won't go online.


----------



## Metal_Webb

All hail king Viper, lord of the MIDI.


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## TIMEwaveXERO




----------



## Don Vito

1000 pages


----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

One of my favorite solos of all time. God damn..


----------



## Jakke

Why the hell am I listening to Hinder you ask..



They are shamefully catchy, that's why.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## shadowlife




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Duosphere




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Cyntex said:


>




Not really a fan of the band but this song is just awesome.


----------



## shadowlife

The master.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Such an underrated band. Like a proggy version of KsE.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## jonesjane

if you want to know details about me and my sharing ,you need to d to follow me,i'm joking.....


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Mprinsje

Bangin' the classics.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## Fat-Elf

If this band would be looking for a rhythm player instead of a lead player I would so join them. 



Edit: Haha, the best part is that this song was produced in a studio only 1,5 miles from my place.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The black dahlia murder and As i lay dying. Have been in rotation last few days


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Solodini

Just been pleasantly reminded of these folks. Perfect end to today.


----------



## TimothyLeary

sorry


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion `To Megatherion` (Live) 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdTVNbDT_8M


Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Duosphere




----------



## Woke Up Dead

This might be my new favourite release this year.


----------



## pink freud




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Witching Hour `She`s Alive` 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_J27GxPNM0#!



Awesome !!!.


----------



## waroftheancients

Woke Up Dead said:


> This might be my new favourite release this year.




What the .... am I listening to?


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## Necris




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

I love this song but seriously, that Telecaster sounds horrible.


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Awesome song to start a day!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Awesome !!!.




I was just listening to this yesterday! Better than half of the DT-discography.

Right now I'm listening to some song I wrote in 2009.


----------



## aclstrat

Hey guys, wanted to drop a note to anyone who might be interested. I've got a free download of my instrumental rock EP available here:

Adam Law

If anyone is into this type of thing, please help yourself! 

Rock!
Adam


----------



## Idontpersonally




----------



## ASenseOfClarity

Polyphia


----------



## Fat-Elf

God they used to f*cking slay.. The new last two albums are so watered down compared to this old stuff.


----------



## JD27

New Pelican album "Forever Becoming" stream.

Pelican: Forever Becoming | Advance | Pitchfork


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Maiden !!!.


----------



## Brun8

New stray from the path
Veil of maya (cant wait for the new EP!!!)
Circle of contempt
Halo 4s Soundtrack haha


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## LetsMosey

Rush - Vapor Trails (new 2013 remix)


----------



## LetsMosey




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Fat-Elf

What the hell am I listening to? 



Yes! I finally found this gem.


----------



## Don Vito

Spotify influences me in the worst ways.


----------



## Idontpersonally

[YouTubevid]nFf4zc02a5Q[/MEDIA]
*http://www.youtube.com/artist/metallica?feature=watch_video_title
*


----------



## TimothyLeary

so freaking good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MontaraMike

Pat O'Brien, Alex Webster and Paul Mazurkiewicz


----------



## JD27




----------



## JD27

And this new Rivers of Nihil.



Full stream 
RIVERS OF NIHIL | The Conscious Seed of Light


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## CD1221




----------



## Solodini




----------



## Lifestalker




----------



## Luke Dowsett

Last Chance To Reason!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## bouVIP




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## JustMac




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Sci-fi Crimes, it has taken a while for this album to sink in, but it's becoming a favorite.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20

just found this band today, i like!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The Absence- From your grave and the new black dahlia


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

I didn't even realise at first how good this song was. Probably my new favorite from Ghost (even though it's a cover).


----------



## JD27

New Motorhead


----------



## AntiChrister

A day to remember Common Courtesy


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Lifestalker

This shit brings da feels!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gunch

Probably the best early deathcore album


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Celtic Frost `Rex Irae`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFBfMv0qEWA

Classic !!!. 

Playing my 25 year old vinyl copy of `Into The Pandemonium` that I`ve had since I was a teenager, one of my all time favourite bands !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Ikiharmaa




----------



## Fat-Elf

One of my favorite MH songs.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## flexkill




----------



## SeductionS

And before that, I was listening to:


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## Don Vito

I have an annual tradition of listening to Wintersun every once it becomes cold.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

^___^
Dat Doris Yeh...

Kernunna...just randomly discovered them. 
Celtic/Folk Metal from Brazil with some kind of Queen influences in the vocals.
Very peculiar and fresh.
Not hyper technical and for the very open minded peeps.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## guitarnoize

I'm listening to James Norbert Ivanyi - Aphasia, it's good, really good.
James Norbert Ivanyi

Here's James playing a track as a demo for MI Amps


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Serious Mintjam rotation part deux


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Tiluland: Viking Shreddy Prog Instrumental


----------



## JD27

Russian Circles "Memorial" full album stream.

Russian Circles: Memorial | Advance | Pitchfork


----------



## Fat-Elf

IbanezDaemon said:


> Tiluland: Viking Shreddy Prog Instrumental




Haha! Tiluland. That is the best bandname I have ever heard.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Hudson Cadorini: Deep Van Riff


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## karjim

JD27 said:


> Russian Circles "Memorial" full album stream.
> 
> Russian Circles: Memorial | Advance | Pitchfork




THIS!!!!!!!!!! It's amazing and so dark


----------



## JeffFromMtl




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## SamRussell

New Lady Gaga single


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## DISTORT6

This still kicks as much ass as the day it was first released.


----------



## bloodstaindewok

Being a huge fan of all things Patton I stumbled on this YouTube suggestion about a month and a half ago:

I absolutely love them. They are from Australia and no music style is safe. They use it all and quite tastefully/humorously. Their lyrics just astound me.


----------



## guitareben




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Gary Numan `Down In The Park`



Classic !!!. 


Does anyone else like the awesome music of Gary Numan ?


----------



## JD27

DISTORT6 said:


> This still kicks as much ass as the day it was first released.




I love that band.


----------



## JD27

bloodstaindewok said:


> Being a huge fan of all things Patton I stumbled on this YouTube suggestion about a month and a half ago:
> 
> I absolutely love them. They are from Australia and no music style is safe. They use it all and quite tastefully/humorously. Their lyrics just astound me.




Discovered them a few months ago. Wasn't sure about them at first but they grew on me quickly.


----------



## JD27

The Witch! New album is streaming on Pitchfork. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqLdp-3ysHg&noredirect=1


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Vostre Roy

Some Maeth, killer psychadelic post metal

The Sea in the Winter | Maeth


----------



## tm20

listening to Doug Stanhope, this guy is the best XD


----------



## gorthul

Opened for Dillinger Escape Plan yesterday. Their name is kinda ridiculous (in english -> the deer effect), but their music completely blew me away. So I'm listening to their stuff right now. ^_^


----------



## guitareben

You should really listen to the entire album in order though ^^


----------



## Fat-Elf

I always listen to this band when I'm drunk.


----------



## JD27

Not at all like At the Gates or The Haunted but still awesome.


----------



## JD27

Can't stop listening to this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5uJk2_hX_I&noredirect=1


----------



## Fat-Elf

I guess having your guitar out of tune is a mandatory for this song.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## sszemer

recently this:


----------



## Fat-Elf

A song I just wrote: Soundcloud


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## MikeyLHolm

Hell: &#39;The Age Of Nefarious&#39; Single Available For Streaming - Blabbermouth.net

HELL - The Age Of Nefarious

Kicks some serious ass like the whole Human Remains did!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Vinnie Moore: Message In A Dream


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Lifestalker

Currently listening to a metronome. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Sephiroth952

My favorite yngwie album.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome band !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Is it wrong that I have this as my weekly morning alarm?


----------



## JD27

Warbringer - IV: Empires Collapse. 

Exclusive: Warbringer Premiere New Album, IV: Empires Collapse - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Nosferatu !!!.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## sniperfreak223




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Matthew

Just found out about this last night.


----------



## JD27




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Woke Up Dead

Umm. As soon as I posted that I inadvertently found this. Wow. ....ing awesome.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## isispelican




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

One of my all time favourite bands !!!.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## poopyalligator

This new Chromeo song is pretty amazing. If you are into that kind of stuff


----------



## TimothyLeary

can't get enough of this


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## flexkill

Shit STILL makes me fel like I could run through a brick wall!!!!!


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Addison90

i lost it


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Rypac

Can't get enough of this lately. Amazing album.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Milan Polak: Sometimes I Still Miss You


----------



## Fat-Elf

Best C-part ever.


----------



## JD27

As The Palaces Burn remastered full album stream. I was worried, but this thing sounds awesome. It's almost like listening to a whole new album. There is even a bass in there, who knew?

Lamb of God Expand 2003 LP 'As the Palaces Burn' | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## karjim

The new Eminem has some huge songs like this one....I miss him and I'm glad he's back even if his album has a lot of craps on it (Rihananas & Mall of Dirty promotion song)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Fat-Elf

Have had this playing in my head all day.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Celtic Frost !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27

Been playing this new album from Rising "Abominor" all day.


RISING


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## flexkill




----------



## skarz




----------



## SeductionS

Nothing metal....
... but I like the song


----------



## JD27

Plus new album "No One is Alone if No one is Alive" stream:
Exclusive Album Stream: Czar's No One is Alone if No One is Alive | MetalSucks


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

saw these guys last week on tour with Periphery. i am in love with this band. such an odd mix of styles that works so well


----------



## Koop

Three of my friends started this band and they're doing their own renditions of hip hop/trap/electro songs with some jazzy influences, it's pretty tight.


----------



## Woke Up Dead




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister




----------



## ayaotd

oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Now this takes me back. Haven't heard this since 2002-2003 when I used to go over to my friend's house to play Dave Mirra's Freestyle Bmx 2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

M.A.R.S MacAlpine/Aldridge/Rock/Sarzo

Maybe a blast from the past for you 80's shred heads
Phenomonal guitar work from TMac.

Project Driver: Full album


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Rypac

Really great studying music.


----------



## TristanTTN

Love this...



So beautiful...


----------



## Necris




----------



## DaPsyCho

Imo, better than the Rolling Stones version. The original has the right tempo.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Emperor- Encorcelled By Chaos


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Leuka

I love this guy so much.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I think I just found a new favorite band..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Next Grips


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## MontaraMike




----------



## tm20

this shit goes hard


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Leuka

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Next Grips



THIS.


----------



## habicore_5150

Been on a bit of a mix as of late


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## TheDeathOfMusic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Tp5fl18Ho


----------



## Fat-Elf

This is my drinking music.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## otisct20

Summon The Ancients-Society&#39;s Decay [The Famine] (New Song 2013) - YouTube

This is a local band Im very good friends with. they just released a full album, self produce. I cant stop jamming it. it so damn good!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ut3TZ7Vxc


----------



## Berzerker




----------



## Don Vito

To my surprise, this is on spotify.


----------



## Rypac

Had this recommended by a friend yesterday. I'm really digging it.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## mattofvengeance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kswUTcba84Q


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Pale Tone - Dreams Ft. Ramona (Official music video) - YouTube

@1:00..


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Fat-Elf said:


> Pale Tone - Dreams Ft. Ramona (Official music video) - YouTube
> 
> @1:00..


 

BOUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Randy




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Pat Olson

Rush 2112


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Too good.


----------



## Randy




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## mindlessgrind




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I swear it sounds like Kevin Moore joined an old-school death metal band


----------



## sniperfreak223

this song is just hauntingly beautiful...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## flexkill




----------



## last_for_death

Machine Head - The Blackening


----------



## celticelk




----------



## Eladamri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u8Hswh1sVE


----------



## Fat-Elf

Great drinking music and one of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Jakke

The Yardbirds


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## anrique

Every One Have a own Taste and culture. I have Listen Fast Pace of Song. That kind of Song generate electric atmosphere, that moment always capture a Wonder-ful moments.


----------



## AryaBara

HEADCRUSHER


----------



## BrailleDecibel

And after this song, I feel like a change of pace, so up next will be:


----------



## Fat-Elf

I really like music sang in Russian.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf

Rytmihäiriö and Gambina, best Saturday ever.


----------



## Shawn

Emmure - Speaker of the Dead.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Diamanda Galas `Exeloume`

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCcPy8_LomQ


You hear this piece of music in the 1992 film Bram Stokers Dracula. 

Now close your eyes and imagine being in the Carpathian wilderness surrounded by wolves in the snow !!!. 

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Necris




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome song, excellent video !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Djazzy

Lunatic Soul, "II"


----------



## CanniballistiX




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27

Occultist - Death Sigils. This chick sounds so angry, and it is extra crusty. I love it!

Listen: Occultist's Late Entry For Best-Of-Year Honors | MetalSucks


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 


Hey Inferno, hows it going ?


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Cnev




----------



## Necris




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Hey Beowulf, I'm good thanks.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Cyntex

Abolish the Echelon "Flesh Masquerade" (playthrough) - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Necris




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

We Came as Romans' newest album, Tracing Back Roots. 

Not as technical, br00t4l, etc. as most people's stuff, but hell they're just fun songs  fun to play, too


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

Biggest Atheist rip off I've ever heard


----------



## DISTORT6

Attn. Old Skool Guys like me: DON'T FORGET TO FLIP THE TAPE AND DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Sisters Of Mercy !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

just found these dudes today and so far im LOVING what im hearing


----------



## Chrono

Shred + Infant Annihilator guest vocals!


----------



## Don Vito

0:45 dat riff


----------



## JulianEmdon

Don Vito said:


> 0:45 dat riff
> 
> Awesome.. +1 dat riff


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## tomsargent

David Maxim Micic's Bilo 3.0!


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Fat-Elf

Just came across this. The singer/bassist is ....ing awesome.


----------



## DISTORT6

Still stuck in SLAYER mode.

RIP JH.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Because winter is making me feel super trve kvlt today.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## JD27

Like The Doors and Killing Joke mixed together, maybe a little early Misfits.



Full Stream
Beastmilk


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Those basslines.. Paul Gray was one sick bassist.


----------



## Don Vito

Great song; lulzy video.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Fat-Elf said:


> Just came across this. The singer/bassist is ....ing awesome.





Thanks for posting this video, this band is awesome !!!. 


I think it`s time we had a Japanese metal thread on this forum !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

I haven't listened to them in YEARS, but I decided to scan through the new "The Devil Wears Prada" album and holy shit is it terrible. It fails both as srscore and watered down metalcore.






brb listening to WRAABB and wishing it was 2009 again


----------



## asfeir

Well a couple of days ago I got a digital copy of Atonement by Fred Brum (better late than never) and this album is quality! It actually ticks all thecases of what I expect from a modern metal instrument record. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Completely forgot this band exists. So good.


----------



## General_Jaja

Rotting Christ 
Watched it at least 15 times... Can't get over it


----------



## Fat-Elf

Now this is DJENT. Seriously, how have I missed this.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## JD27




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

Construct - Dark Tranquillity, Dream Theater (self-titled) and The Living Infinite - Soilwork. Enjoying them all, at the moment.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Eclipse

David Maxim Micic - BILO 3.0 | FULL ALBUM STREAMING - YouTube

David Maxim Micic - BILO 3.0 | FULL ALBUM STREAMING - YouTube

Damn brilliant.


----------



## Don Vito

Spotify has gotten me to listen to one of England's most popular artists, Dido, that I've never heard of 

Bretty gud


----------



## tomsargent

tristanroyster said:


> David Maxim Micic - BILO 3.0 | FULL ALBUM STREAMING - YouTube
> 
> David Maxim Micic - BILO 3.0 | FULL ALBUM STREAMING - YouTube
> 
> Damn brilliant.



Yes!!!!


----------



## sartorious

Nothing to do with guitars, but his rhythm and lyrical creativity blow me away.



If you want to understand the lyrics or just to sing along, this site is awesome:
Eminem - Rap God lyrics


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## flexkill




----------



## JD27

Can't find any video links for these songs, but I have been listening to both albums all week.

The Saint James Society - Bab(a/y)lon Rising

Letters Signed in White
https://play.spotify.com/album/0YbULaVNd4gVyFtj2Jmvog

Beastmilk - Climax

Ghosts Out of Focus
https://play.spotify.com/track/3liKWJtJFJ8pmPKSM4KaJG


----------



## Maxguitars

Right now it's allot of P&W


----------



## gunch

Lots of Converge, Botch, Knut, Gaza and Breather resist


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Now it is time for some Neph !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## tm20




----------



## NickVicious24

Parkway Drive - Dead Man&#39;s Chest - YouTube

Lovely


----------



## JD27

The Resistance.


----------



## Shawn

Emmure - Protoman - YouTube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## guitareben

And it's incredible.


----------



## JD27

Wings Denied. Can't wait to hear their full length.


----------



## Francis978

Such a ....ing emotional show, but I'm feeling the nostalgia and I am listening/watching this whole show again


----------



## richard harvan

a friend of mine discovered this new rock instrumental band, the guys are AMAZING!...I liked the voice samples, and the guitar solos, they are so diferent from what you normally hear.... check out at: closedcircle's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## ZachK

Girls Night - The Alcohollys


Shit quality, sucha great band though. Their new EP's are killer


----------



## Draceius

Everyone needs some emperor in their lives.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## TheManWhoWalksAlone

The new After the Burial album...... holy shit


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Necris




----------



## JeffFromMtl

All night


----------



## TJey

Since monday


----------



## Blood Tempest

JD27 said:


> The Resistance.



You, sir, kick ass  Jesper Stromblad FTMFW!!!

Currently listening to the most perfect winter album in existence, in my opinion and for personal reasons. I'm inexplicably tied to this album and I'm not quite sure why. It's just one of those rare albums that makes you feel a way you absolutely cannot describe. It never gets old.


----------



## JD27

Blood Tempest said:


> You, sir, kick ass  Jesper Stromblad FTMFW!!!



Yeah the EP and full length are good. Should be interesting to see what they do with that band now that Marco Aro is back in The Haunted.


----------



## DISTORT6

JD27 said:


> Yeah the EP and full length are good. Should be interesting to see what they do with that band now that Marco Aro is back in The Haunted.



I swear there's only 20 guys in 2,456,765 3/4 bands over there in Sweden! 
(yeah, I like/love just about all of them.  )


----------



## JD27

DISTORT6 said:


> I swear there's only 20 guys in 2,456,765 3/4 bands over there in Sweden!
> (yeah, I like/love just about all of them.  )



I know it's crazy. Impressive considering the size of the place. Then you have guys like Nicke Andersson that play all kinds of stuff. I like Entombed as much as the The Hellacopters.


----------



## Fat-Elf

These guys are playing in the nearest city to me at this very moment. Why wasn't I informed.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


> These guys are playing in the nearest city to me at this very moment. Why wasn't I informed.


Hopefull they'll play this


----------



## Fat-Elf

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Hopefull they'll play this



I was just listening to that actually. It would make my misery even worse.


----------



## JD27

I feel your pain, I've missed them every time they have been here.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Venom !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

Led Zeppelin on Spotify.


----------



## Fat-Elf

..the f_u_ck? I just realised this album has disappeared from Spotify.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> ..the f_u_ck? I just realised this album has disappeared from Spotify.


A lot of stuff has been disappearing for me lately, such as Swallow the Sun's _Ghost of Loss_ 



Because .... the police.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Well, the US Spotify has a lot more narrow selection to begin with (from what I've heard) but I hope they don't turn this into a habit where every artist only have 1-2 albums available.

Nevertheless, this song is kicking my nuts at the moment. It's also _bloody _fun to play.


----------



## habicore_5150

Been on a bit of a Japan musical kick for the past few days


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls


----------



## Don Vito

First AAL is on Spotify US now.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> First AAL is on Spotify US now.



Do you have the second one? We're missing the first one..



Kingstoll Wall is fvcking awesome. Even just for the fact that the singer/guitarist committed suicide by jumping down a church tower.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Shawn

Origin - Expulsion of Fury - YouTube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Then...


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Do you have the second one? We're missing the first one..


Yeah, we've had it for a while. Never could get into it though.

3:02 = doom as f_u_ck


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BONGRIPPER!

https://bongripper.bandcamp.com/album/the-great-barrier-reefer-2


----------



## Trance7s

Smooth Jazz


----------



## wlfers

lifelover


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## flexkill




----------



## WillVinson

Bilo as well as all things Jakub Zytecki has been doing.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Necris




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

As much as I still hate K-ON!, these songs are fun to play.


----------



## JD27

Stuck in my head today.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The guitar player from my now broken up band made this yesterday. Features me on vocals. Fell in love with this song all over again. Sigh, I miss this.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## TimothyLeary

this song is ....ing perfect. the drumming it's just.. :O


----------



## Paul McAleer




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Japanese Black Metal , I cant believe this album has been out for over 20 years !!!. 

I remember first reading of this awesome band in the `Wild Rags` fanzine (anyone remember that one) in the early `90s) !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> As much as I still hate K-ON!









In other news, I'm on a deathcore kick.


----------



## Necris

Band has changed their name 3 times in the past year.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Classic Japanese Black Metal , I cant believe this album has been out for over 20 years !!!.
> 
> I remember first reading of this awesome band in the `Wild Rags` fanzine (anyone remember that one) in the early `90s) !!!.




Wish these guys would have stayed sounding more black metal. Can't get into their newer stuff at all. But this is GREAT!


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Christmas 2007, my cousin got Guitar Hero III(?) for Christmas. Remember playing this song countless times over the holidays.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Rocket Queen!


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Fat-Elf said:


>


Dude am I the only one who thinks Chinese Democracy was a good album?


----------



## JD27

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Dude am I the only one who thinks Chinese Democracy was a good album?



Rocket Queen, one of my favorite GNR tunes. Never bothered listening to Chinese Democracy, so I have no opinion on that one.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JD27 said:


> Rocket Queen, one of my favorite GNR tunes. Never bothered listening to Chinese Democracy, so I have no opinion on that one.


Dude GNR is the band that really got me into RNF'R(Rock and Roll/Metal)they had skills, great songwriting, success, and an awesome live show as I've seen on Youtube vids. They've had the single most biggest influence on me as an artist.


----------



## sartorious

Because now and then I get a kick out of angry Ukranian chicks.


----------



## Don Vito

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Dude am I the only one who thinks Chinese Democracy was a good album?


I liked it when it came out, but I haven't listened to it since.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Muzakman

"Left are the kings of the carnival creation to carry out the echoes of the fallen"


----------



## Danny McMartin

"Born To Loose" by The Devil Wears Prada. 
Gota luv it ; )


----------



## Danny McMartin

"Alive" by P.O.D.


----------



## Danny McMartin

Surf Rock revival ; )

https://soundcloud.com/dannymcmartin


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Richard Andersson's Space Odyssey: Astral Episode


----------



## Force

Never use to be much of a Death Angel fan but things have changed in the last couple of years. This new album is the dogs bollocks \m/


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## paradigm203

Until the Quiet Comes - Flying Lotus

beats online


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150

Been on this asian music kick lately


----------



## fps

Fantastic hard rock


----------



## Metal_Webb

habicore_5150 said:


> Been on this asian music kick lately




Crossfaith is the shit live! They opened for Periphery here early last year and even though no-one was there for them, they got the whole crowd moving.

On my part, I've found out about Gregorian by accident and what a happy accident that was  So good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27




----------



## Fat-Elf

Hail Satan. m/


----------



## Paul McAleer

Also an amv, sorry not sorry.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

So Beautiful


----------



## Don Vito

So typical of me...


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!. 


Happy Xmas everyone !!!.


----------



## ducer

I took I, the Breather 2 LP LP with me on the jugging and I can say its kinda solid material (just gay vocals are not my stuff ;-)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Born of Osiris - Follow The Signs

Good Christmas music.


----------



## Whammy

Listening to this whole album. Love it!

Ovid's Withering - Scryers of the Ibis


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## MBrian0000




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## RussellNelson

Andy Mckee and Alex Hughes. I've also really been enjoying Moneta.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## FILTHnFEAR

The last couple weeks it's been:

Gojira 

King Crimson 

Eightball and MJG

White Chapel

Bad Religion


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass

The last couple days I've been listening to a lot of different things.

Neck Deep - Over and Over
Make Them Suffer - Widower
Sworn In - Snake Eyes
A Day To Remember - All of Common Courtesy
Stray From The Path - Landmines
In Hearts Wake - Survival <<< ( A Band I Highly Recommend )
And all of the amazing
Parkway Drive


----------



## Necris




----------



## Shrediablo

Have been playing the new Death Angel alot lately, this may be album of the year for me!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Funny thing, I wondered even before Christmas if any Ghibli movies would run on tv these days but nothing catched my eyes but today I noticed from a newspaper that this movie (Spirited Away) comes from tv today. I actually watched half of it yesterday so now I have a good chance to see the rest of it on tv (because the resolution on the dvd is sadly low).


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## heregoesnothing

One of the most underrated Japanese bands! (smooth jazz/J-Pop)


----------



## heregoesnothing

Not a fan of hip-hop, but this song is gold


----------



## Cyntex

The Faceless - Legion Of THe Serpent


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash




----------



## Cyntex

Nasum - The Engine Of Death


----------



## Don Vito

I can't tell if this is avant-garde nu-metal, or the worst song I've ever heard.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

...another freaking Mintjam song...


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I can't tell if this is avant-garde nu-metal, or the worst song I've ever heard.




More like the best song I've ever heard.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Fat-Elf

Just found this band. All their albums seem to have very odd(/bad) mixes but the songs are pretty cool. (+They're from Finland. )


----------



## meteor685

Didnt read thread


IN the last 2 weeks ive been listenin to the followin way too much lol

Disperse
Haken
Scale the summit
Plini
ALex Argento


----------



## DISTORT6

meteor685 said:


> Didnt read thread


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Just found this band. All their albums seem to have very odd(/bad) mixes but the songs are pretty cool. (+They're from Finland. )



I've tried to get into Insomnium, but yeah their sound is a little "off". Good music though.

I'm also listening to some Finnish metal today. (0:56-1:50; one of the best tremolo picking parts I've ever heard)


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> More like the best song I've ever heard.


The rest of the album is actually kinda decent. It just has this random ass nu metal song sqeezed in the middle.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> The rest of the album is actually kinda decent. It just has this random ass nu metal song sqeezed in the middle.




Yeah, I found one of their (compilation) albums on Spotify. Good stuff.


----------



## Don Vito

Is it a compilation? That explains a lot


----------



## celticelk

Usnea


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Neph !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## jlpinedo

new Cattle Decapitation. Monolith rules


----------



## Misfit

Northlane, Veil of Maya, Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Repner

New Insomnium


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## zero_end




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song ....ing rocks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Best piece of music ever written (IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic song, and the video is an awesome tribute to Ingrid Pitt (one of my favourite actors from the Hammer Horror movies) !!!. 


*Happy new year everyone !!!. *


----------



## Fat-Elf

First song of the year. Happy new year.


----------



## Necris

First album of the new year.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

The Sword. Great band


----------



## poopyalligator

God I love this song. So depressing and amazing.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome band !!!.


----------



## simonXsludge

https://ehnahremetal.bandcamp.com/

Great band. Just discovered them not too long ago. Not sure how I could have slept over this, but they are great. Imagine Kayo Dot and Portal having a jam session in a black hole. I barely listen to anything else these days.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## TimothyLeary

Better than sex!


----------



## samdaman87

I dont think you guys are ready for this but here you go



Keep it smooth and classy on that Smooth Jazz to move that azz


----------



## thedonal

Currently Fields of the Nephilim's Elyzium. Top album- finally saw them in Dec aftern 20 odd years.

Plus The Chameleons' What Does Anything Mean? Basically.

Good stuff.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

I don't know how Bryssling does it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## hairychris

Today has been this:



And Revocation.


----------



## Necris

I love those vocals.


----------



## habicore_5150

Been on a bit of a Nothingface kick this afternoon. Been cycling through Skeletons the most


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic British Thrash metal from the squarest danciest band in the world ... Acid Reign !!!. 

If anyone loves 80`s thrash then this band is for you !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

This is just hilariously bad.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> This is just hilariously bad.



0:58

DAMN


----------



## Metal_Webb

Gotta love the folk metal 



Edit: Fat-Elf, how on Earth did you find that turd? hahahaha


----------



## Scarab76

Allan Holdsworth - Sand


----------



## Fat-Elf

Metal_Webb said:


> Edit: Fat-Elf, how on Earth did you find that turd? hahahaha



It has become some sort of meme on this Finnish music forum.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song always cheers me up.


----------



## Toxic Dover

I JUST discovered these guys... I'm impressed++


----------



## Repner




----------



## zakattak192

Mmmmmmmmmmm

Dan Swano+Opeth= Steel


----------



## Platon

Jason Becker: The End of the Beginning
Liquid Tension Experiment: When the Water Breaks


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20

such a brutal album


----------



## habicore_5150

What's a great way to celebrate 1K posts on here?
Aegaeon- Neural Union (Background Comp) | Jerry Grannan


----------



## HappyKiller

I've been getting into Opeth alot lately...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton

Love them


----------



## Eladamri




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## DISTORT6

Actually, ALL of rEVOLVEr.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

I'd get a headache if I listened to metal all the time. And, ...., it's Mark Knopfler for ....'s sake.


----------



## samdaman87

I had to play this classic at least once today!


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Carvinkook

Led Zeppelin, Hank Williams Jr.,COC... that was my commute today!


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## AryaBara

Athenian - Blossom Decay


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Jakke

....ing Kyuss Lives man.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Metal_Webb

A bit of this:



and this:



Shimamiya sings over some seriously good grooves and Shikata just boggles the mind with her vocal layering (plus those folk touches work wonders!)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Argus




----------



## tm20




----------



## habicore_5150

Ok, maybe I'm kidding about that (except for the tongue roll)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## jwade

NSFW


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

For some reason this song started playing in my head last week even though I didn't remember how it goes.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Don Vito

Nothing because ear infection.


----------



## Orfeo

Symphonic metal like Adagio n Myrath,
Melodic hard rock like Ghost avenue,
Black metal like Burzum,
Gothic metal like Evanscence,


----------



## erotomaniac

I actually recently discovered these guys, and I'm pretty impressed. Very poppy, but catchy as hell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ghost_of_karelia




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## possumkiller

DC Talk: Jesus Freak...........

Yeah I know it's contemporary Christian stuff blah blah. I don't personally approve of their choices and lifestyle but that is still one of the most awesomely written and produced rock albums of the 90s. You don't have to be a holy roller to enjoy good music.


----------



## Kullerbytta

Love this stuff, seriously! My favorite song.
Top notch cover


----------



## danielbonavita




----------



## celticelk

A Flaw Of Nature | Ronin Rhythm Records


----------



## Jakke

Just awful...


----------



## asher




----------



## gandalf

Sage's Recital You Hold The Key official music video:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Does anyone remember this awesome band ? 




Classic !!!.


----------



## poopyalligator

I love this song.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

still one of the best albums I heard


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Don Vito

Tried to get into Avicii after seeing the Wake Me Up video on TV last night, but idk the rest of the album wasn't as good :/


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Doug N

Jesus, the guitar tone in this song is killer.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## watson503

Black Sabbath live in Asbury Park, 1975... Snowblind, Megalomania, Sabbra Cadabra, Spiral Architect...


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Lately, this. Wish I could get the album on iTunes.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

One of my all time favourite Sisters Of Mercy songs !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Hannes Grossmann' s solo album Radial Covenant, only in the first track but so far it is awesome, cant't wait to get my physical copy! Cd had some pretty wicked guest appearances too like Jeff Loomis and Ron Jarzombek amongst others.


----------



## Argus




----------



## JD27




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

It saddens me they left this sound:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Does anyone remember this awesome band ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic !!!.




Holy Sh*t, dude, YYYYUUSSSSS!!!!!!!! Blast from the past! I listened to Nocturnus almost every day on my cassette player while cycling to school. Also frequently played in the same era:

One of the filthiest guitar sounds, very brutal for it's time of release:



Dutch band, our national pride:



Awesome arrangements and dat lick around 3:30



My friend wanted me to keep the inner sleeve of the album, his parents were christians:


----------



## Don Vito

Love the first riff in this song.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 

*stagedives off furniture*


----------



## poopyalligator

Say what you guys want, but Jason Mraz has some awesome songs.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Insightibanez

Deftones. Adrenaline


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic concert footage of late 80`s Sepultura supporting Sodom in 1989 !!!. 


Wouldnt it be cool to have a time machine so we can go back and watch these gigs for real !!!. 


Also just found this concert from their early days in Brazil (circa 1986) ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vpxEAEiEHo


----------



## Jakke

Rick mother....ing Springfield.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## GSingleton

God is an Astronaut......

Their entire discography.....seriously....all of it....


----------



## Argus




----------



## Cnev




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Forkface

I just found these guys.
they are pretty epic.


----------



## TylerEstes

S.P.V. Click - Unsolved Mystery - YouTube

Disregard the kid at 1:34. His mumble is terrible.

BLVCK CEILING - Girl Money - YouTube 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/saintpepsi/private-caller[/SC]


----------



## axemanrio

Destruction. Its thrash metal Friday.


----------



## Necris




----------



## axemanrio

Switched to Slayer to celebrate Jeff Hanneman's 50th birthday. Will break out the Heineken at lunch time!


----------



## Repner




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## axemanrio




----------



## Fat-Elf

A real 'murican.


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic




----------



## bobbybuu

Behemoth - The Satanist


----------



## pink freud

I'm thinking it could be some great party music.


----------



## AryaBara

Methiums

Methiums on Soundcloud


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Xymox !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is super fun to play with keyboards if I make three separate tracks on Cubase with different synth sounds (shakuhachi, orch. hit, lead) and change them while I play the song.


----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]WpbNiV5NKOg[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Fat-Elf

The feels this song gives me.. I can't wait to hear what Mark has up his sleeves on the future releases.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

INTO THE MOTHERLAND, THE GERMAN ARMY MARCH!


----------



## AryaBara

Methiums


----------



## Necris




----------



## arielmarx1014

Daft Punk-RAM


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome good friendly violent fun !!!.


----------



## s2k9k

Can't stop listening to 'A Wolf Amongst Ravens' and 'Neo Seoul'. Pretty much the whole album.  I've barely listened to the new Periphery.


----------



## marshallH

Feared - Vinter (Full Album Stream) - YouTube

New York Dolls - Chatterbox - YouTube

The Suicide Machines - High Anxiety - YouTube

Behemoth - Inner Sanctum - YouTube

Animals as Leaders - Tempting Time - YouTube


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## axemanrio




----------



## Don Vito

This was my ....ing jamz back when I was 14.


----------



## TimothyLeary

[YOUTUBEVID]UM-yGcpaY_4[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ohmanthisiscool

5 CD's that I'm spinning in the car right now are:
After The Burial - Wolves Within
Chvrches - The Bones of What You Believe
Throwdown - Intolerance
Gnarls Barkley - St. Elsewhere
Silversun Pickups - Neck of the Woods


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ridner

SUFFO!


----------



## JD27

New Behemoth has been going nonstop.


----------



## GSingleton

OH GOD YES


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Don Vito

The band restoring my faith in metal. Although this is from 2003.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Fat-Elf

I miss GTA Finland.


----------



## Eladamri

Obsessed with finding new music at the moment, and fell over these guys. Bleak and miserable. Perfect Scottish winter music!


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## habicore_5150

Lately, I've been on a bit of an old school Slipknot binge


----------



## GSingleton

Yes


----------



## Koop

This song makes me super happy


----------



## tm20

Thy Art Is Murder -The False Prophet

i ....ing love this band <3


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]BbGzSXT24Sk[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Necris




----------



## Don Vito

Gothic Headhunter said:


>


I had the guitar solo from with song as my ring tone in like 2008(remember song tones? ).


----------



## USMarine75

Bruce Bouillet - The Order of Control [2013]
Buckethead - Worms for the Garden [2013]

Am I the only one who didn't know about Buckethead releasing 47 albums in 2 years?!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Clan Of Xymox `Masquerade`

Clan Of Xymox - Masquerade - YouTube


Classic Xymox !!!. 


Speaking of Xymox this song has been my earworm for the last couple of days ...



Does anyone else love this brilliant Darkwave band ?


----------



## Argus




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## GSingleton

my boy....


----------



## GSingleton

David Blaine Street Magic 2: The Sequel - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I swear, this is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## JD27

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ4MMmw2HZk&noredirect=1


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## metaldoggie

I can't get enough of the Black Crown Initiate EP.

I also just got into Haken (late to the party I know)


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

X Japan - Kurenai (Music Video) - YouTube


Awesome !!!.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I just discovered this today on the radio, it just sounds so much like something I would've listened to back when I first started playing guitar, it feels nostalgic even though it's a new song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Andless

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...



Coincidence man!


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Zado




----------



## DeathChord

*MESHUGGAH - Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave it Motion*


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Mish !!!. 

If there is anyone here who knows vintage Ibanez or Aria guitars, can they please identify what guitar the singer Wayne Hussey is playing, as I`ve been curious to what model it is !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## JD27




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

easy listening for hard study days


----------



## habicore_5150

(and just cause I'm a nice guy)


----------



## yuvioh

listening and learning how to play this song.


----------



## galactus242

Al Di Meola Live at Montreux DVD


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Repner

Jari-era Ensiferum


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Abaddon9112




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I found this tonight, and it is bloody awesome, if any of you love good atmospheric metal, then check this out !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## ctgblue

Ambrosia - Dario Lorena

New Black Label guitarist, great solo album


----------



## ctgblue

Just rolled over into 

Fatal Envy - Jacky Vincent - Star X Speed Story, great album from a long time guitar world contributor


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic, British Thrash at its best, all hail the mighty Sabbat !!!.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## IndoRGforme

Iron Maiden Powerslave album at the moment. 
My bad for being oldschool and boring.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## Metal_Webb

Farkin Dead Kelly.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Necris




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

This is AMAZING!


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## big_aug

I can't believe I just discovered this guy. Sirius XM Octane coming through big time.


----------



## Don Vito

dat riff


----------



## JD27




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## habicore_5150

Just something nice to wake up to


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn, I always thought Stam1na only has couple of good songs but rest of their stuff is pretty cool too.


----------



## pittbul

ForceFeed EP Soil,wit Lowrence Macrowry on vocal. Amazing stuff. 1999.WAR Records. Danne Bergstrand as a producer.


----------



## Black Mamba

Kicks so much ass!


----------



## watson503




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Alex Kenivel

...my fiancée talk


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

THIS



Love it


----------



## Metal_Webb

Have listened to this song way too much the last couple weeks  The album's out this week and I'm keen to hear what they've done with the rest of it.


----------



## SeductionS

Not my cup of tea, but we had some fun on this song last night at the pub


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Eric Von Kimble

Goliath said:


> My girl has the stereo on Jessica Simpson. Someone kill me now.



LMAO,


----------



## Eric Von Kimble

Steve Vai
Frank Gambale
Greg Howe
Satch

Shannon Saunders
Erikyah Badu

Sound Garden
Tool

and other such stuff


----------



## Vostre Roy

Random win of the day: My mother's boyfriend gave me a couple of vinyls he had laying arround (couple of interesting stuff I knew, others that I'd thought to at least give a try). It was the time for...this....







At first, I almost feel like listening to some Mr Bungle, so it wasn't that. Then about a minute into the vinyl, I realise: HOLY SHIT THATS FUTURAMA THEME SONG!



Long story short, don't judge a vinyl by its sleeve lol


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

you're welcome


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sisters Of Mercy `Marian` (recorded live from BBC`s`The Old Grey Whistle Test` 1985)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcdxnQLKAYo

One of my favourite Sisters Of Mercy songs !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Seeing these guys live tonight!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## watson503

One of my favorite Floyd albums:


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## asher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pVz6nJpEc#t=1526


----------



## Fat-Elf

Promising stuff, looking forward the upcoming album.


----------



## Mykie

I've been hooked on Eye Empires new album for a few months now. Sucks they broke up.


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Crometeef

forgot how to add embedded vids. been drinking. dont care. click this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TOI4P_RCGQ&feature=youtu.be
forum needs more buckethead


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Not a big Meshuggah fan but this never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## GSingleton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b60SdjHrNI


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred




----------



## Fretless

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNuM94oQHo8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Helps me relax during stressful 911 calls.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## mjbg




----------



## Cyntex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUO_5EALZoM


----------



## JD27

Really liking this album from Destrage. 

Exclusive Full Album Stream: Destrage, Are You Kidding Me? No. | MetalSucks


----------



## Cyntex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaxIAAtvniU


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Started listening to Mahavishnu Orchestra today, specifically "Birds of Fire"
Good stuff, I'm liking it so far


----------



## JD27




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## flexkill




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Fallujah-the harvest wombs,


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mprinsje

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I35rJISVYC8


----------



## samdaman87

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74MTIBbn4uI


----------



## Triple7




----------



## habicore_5150

(I know theres some people who don't like the game. but hey, don't knock the OST since it's done by Hitoshi Sakimoto)


----------



## fps

Jerry Cantrell recommended Monster Truck on a Soundwave interview, been checking em out and they are wicked!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Ancient Will <3


----------



## AlexV

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_X7mMU6Gb0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jakke

Re-listening to my favourite band in high school, Dissection. I had forgotten how killer that band was..


----------



## eddygdk

I'm listening to the Safety Fire. i really dig Mouth of Swords, the whole album has been repeat all day.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

habicore_5150 said:


> don't knock the OST since it's done by Hitoshi Sakimoto



 Great composer. I got him to sign my copy of FFXII and the special edition OST too.


----------



## JD27

Just discovered this band and they are awesome!


----------



## tm20

so heavy \m/


----------



## gunch

Terra Incognita was bad ass


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## AryaBara

cool stuff


----------



## DISTORT6

Love John Bush's voice!


----------



## Cyntex

Old School Metalcore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VWFnso91SI


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

...for the one hundreth billionth time.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Found this from my Youtube's watch later-list. I don't know what it is but I think I love it.


----------



## Mprinsje

I now remember why they were my favorite band when i was 15


----------



## Fat-Elf

Beer and Hanatarash. Perfect Sunday.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## marshallH

Two AWESOME bands I'm listening too are: Nexilva, a tech-death band from the uk (think born of Osiris and then make it extremely brutal$, and Slice the Cake, a progressive death core band that has an amazing 21 minute song called "the man with no face" with some awesome riffing.


----------



## Necris




----------



## JD27

New stuff from Anders Bjorler. I like it, has some hardcore punk mixed in. 

Who&#39;s To Blame? | Akani


----------



## Rxcoma

Gorguts-colored sands
TesseracT-altered state
Minus The Bear-omni
Anal ....-40 more reasons....
Magrudergrind S/T
Ever Forthright-all
Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza-IV
Meshuggah-all


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Death metal from Long Island where you can actually hear the bass AND understand the vocals. What more could you ask for?


----------



## habicore_5150

Been on a bit of a Castlevania music kick


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Good bluesy stoner metal


----------



## TaP

WOW first thing I see is people listening to video game music. I can already tell your written material will be wild, sick, and original. 

Have any of you been listening to Playing God? They're AMAZING man. 

http://youtu.be/mtvwRbh3HFw


----------



## tomsargent

new AAL!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbA3jxab4A0&list=PLH22-xSMERQpG4M9HshhXUJ9OKMNlwU8T


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Adventrooster

Intronaut. I forget the name of this newer album, but it's beautiful. I particularly am fond of Joe Lester's fretless bass playing. Very dynamic.


----------



## Mprinsje

i like this


----------



## DISTORT6

Mprinsje said:


> i like this



You know what? Me too. I'm with ya!
After the loads, this was a glimmer of hope. They should have used the audio from the DVD, though!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

I'M INNOCENT


----------



## Hexatticus

Chemical | Caynug

I saw this guy on the Agile guitar forum then here. I like!


----------



## 3trv5u

Discovering some bands I've seen or heard about but never listened to, currently listening through:
Revocation - Chaos Of Forms
Inferi - The Path Of Apotheosis
Aegaeon - Dissension


----------



## Fat-Elf

DJ Snake & Lil Jon - Turn Down For What

This song is so retarded that I must like it.


----------



## revivalmode

Starting from 1:58 is ....ing amazing


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

So excited for the new album


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## MatthewK

Sonata Arctica - X Marks the Spot

Loving the new album!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## AnavarOfficial

Fear Factory - Mechanize

Powershifter picking speed FTW


----------



## gh0Zt

caValera conspirecy and soulfly atm \m/ SANCTUARY!

If you want something different check out my band.. these 2 clips are just Dark electronic interludes atm but ill be posting some real heavy stuff soon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvB5OkjpZas

the guitar riff is very simple but there will be songs with dnb/dubstep/electronica beats mixed with drop G riffs... but yeah this is just the Intro to our 1st EP not yet released.

This one is just pure dark ambience 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq1nIBM7KAM


----------



## Cyntex

playing this on repeat till I get my copy.


----------



## Journey

I just barely got into Machine Head and I'm now wondering where this band has been since I've been addicted to Heavy Metal. I've heard the name before but never really listened to them. While randomly searching Youtube I tried this song "Beautiful Mourning" by the band Machine Head and since then I've been learning more and more about them. I'm proud to say that I am now a big fan!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## BucketheadRules

Toto.

F*cking yes. WHAT a band.


----------



## cwhitey2

Jackyl - Cut The Crap - YouTube

How do I get that solo tone out of my HD500?


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - Zero Distance


----------



## pink freud

I forgot how good this was:


----------



## Fat-Elf

Dat feel when I legitly like this song.


----------



## Hexatticus

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




Classic and beautiful


----------



## Hexatticus

Journey said:


> I just barely got into Machine Head and I'm now wondering where this band has been since I've been addicted to Heavy Metal. I've heard the name before but never really listened to them. While randomly searching Youtube I tried this song "Beautiful Mourning" by the band Machine Head and since then I've been learning more and more about them. I'm proud to say that I am now a big fan!



Machine Head is a very good band and has influenced many of todays popular bands. Glad you found them.


----------



## fps

A wonderful wonderful grunge track


----------



## Triple7




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## juwanfidle09




----------



## Fat-Elf

Best song ever.


----------



## Don Vito

punk4ever


----------



## Michael

Dark Tranquillity - The Mundane and The Magic


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## celticelk

Rwake: _Voices of Omens_


----------



## Doug N

This is essentially Donati doing a play through of Planet X stuff + a solo. Dude is sick.


----------



## Michael

https://www.facebook.com/PeripheryBand

Periphery's new album demo they just posted!


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## TheHandOfStone

Through the Fire and the ... Trains!


----------



## Cyntex

https://soundcloud.com/christian-muenzner/the-talisman


----------



## porknchili

Sublimal Groove Records has some really great up and coming bands.


----------



## geese_com

Listening to lots of Steve Morse lately.


----------



## HoneyNut

Journey said:


> I just barely got into Machine Head and I'm now wondering where this band has been since I've been addicted to Heavy Metal. I've heard the name before but never really listened to them. While randomly searching Youtube I tried this song "Beautiful Mourning" by the band Machine Head and since then I've been learning more and more about them. I'm proud to say that I am now a big fan!



Their earlier albums are solid heavy metal albums. Their riffs are really hard pounding. I feel as if they are underrated for the energy they bring through their music vs. other modern metal bands.


----------



## HoneyNut

Django shredding back in the 30s/40s. It's got everything from fast runs to arpeggios, everything some of us strive so hard to play. Mind you, I think he's just using 2 fingers.


----------



## Necris

TheHandOfStone said:


> Through the Fire and the ... Trains!


Oh, wow. 

There is something oddly compelling about how the melodies work together; reminds me of Dvar a bit.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

porknchili said:


> Sublimal Groove Records has some really great up and coming bands.




That section at 2:18 is _beautiful_, but then goes nowhere.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Necris




----------



## abandonist

Teitanblood. 

You are all false.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

Racer X Superheros.

awesome album.


----------



## redstone

When melodeath still deserved its status...

[YOUTUBEVID]pYyk3qravxo[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]HLMFrZgWf7Y[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Fat-Elf

2000-2005 was the golden era of Finnish pop/rock music


----------



## poopyalligator

Say what you guys want about R. kelly, but this song is sweet. Classic funky feel to it. So great.


----------



## Mprinsje

Haven't listened to Morbid Angel in a while, good stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY56gTEzODg

also: 


poopyalligator said:


> Say what you guys want about R. kelly, but this song is sweet. Classic funky feel to it. So great.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Love R. Kelly, he's so slick.


----------



## Journey

Jeesan said:


> Their earlier albums are solid heavy metal albums. Their riffs are really hard pounding. I feel as if they are underrated for the energy they bring through their music vs. other modern metal bands.



Yeah I don't even listen to that modern trendy chugging "hardcore" BS. 

I don't really dig Machine Heads albums with rapping in it. But so far I've listened to Burn My Eyes, Through The Ashes Of Empires, The Blackening, and Unto The Locust. I dig all those albums quite a bit.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Don Vito

these guys saved the cgi skeleton meme


----------



## habicore_5150

Falsehood of Blasphemous Voices | Ovid's Withering


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MatthewK

Finally getting around to checking out the latest A.C.T. album. I love this band so much


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

SLAYERRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash




----------



## celticelk

Kitsune | Marriages


----------



## b3gene

Just recently found out about "Animals as Leaders" and my jaw has been scrapping ground, clobbering good. To the point I bought an Ibanez TAM10 and a Fractal Axe II XL everything else has been upside down ever since. New game

\m/_ _ \m/

Lets rawk!


----------



## Michael

Gorgoroth - Unchain My Heart!!!


----------



## Hexatticus

One of the greatest pieces of music ever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wFoSbjXB68



Jason Becker still pretty much peerless. One of the best to ever lay hands on a guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito

Not a big Darkest Hour fan, but I love the chorus from this song.


----------



## protest

Andy Timmons and SRV.

Trying to become a more musical player instead of just a chugging, trem picking machine.


----------



## Ralyks

Having problems with embedding YouTube, but Nothing More's s/t
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzWNXBYFBPU


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tm20

Thy Art Is Murder -Vile Creations


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nothing like a bit of Primus to get me going on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Michael




----------



## blister7321

^ sooooo good
im listening to New Found Glory- Dressed to Kill


----------



## Cyntex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Var6j5gD2qM


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## celticelk

Cordyceps | Old Iron


----------



## Triple7




----------



## Stealth7

Steel Panther - All You Can Eat


----------



## Lifestalker




----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]sB4k9URsdhE[/YOUTUBEVID]


[YOUTUBEVID]KIeTywBC36M[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Then this right after...


----------



## Cyntex

Dat picking hand


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Crowbar - "Walk With Knowledge Wisely"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkBBUTmEXKE


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## JustMac

Is anyone listening to the new Mastodon song, High Road? Lovin that shit!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## guitarfreak1387

will be playing some Malmsteen all night at work. 3 albums on loop. rising force, unleash the fury, spell bound. 

I need some more of the Sweede in my collection.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Listen to Irwin Goodman or get lost! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeQyb16kozo


----------



## Repner




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## insanebassninja

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl3-U_xkVAc


----------



## Spectre 1




----------



## Michael

A Perfect Circle - Hollow


----------



## BrailleDecibel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3bC-hfQqwg


----------



## Michael

Kreator - From Flood Into Fire


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Venom !!!.


----------



## pink freud

Remember to eat your beets!


----------



## ChubbyEwok

Been jaming out to Cattle Decapitaion's Moniloth of Inhumanity! I absolutely adore the vocals on this album!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=o4Ckk2OI6Bw


----------



## p0ke

Lots and lots of Black Metal. For some reason the whole genre has really grown on me lately and at the moment I don't even feel like listening to anything else.


----------



## crg123

Vildhjarta - Masstaden for the millionth time


----------



## asher




----------



## crg123

^ Idk why I never listened to these guys. This is awesome.


----------



## asher

crg123 said:


> ^ Idk why I never listened to these guys. This is awesome.



I'm usually not so much for that genre but that album is ....ing awesome.


----------



## Insightibanez

Biohazard, no holds barred (live from Germany )


----------



## Necris




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## akinari

This one didn't blow me away during the first two or three tracks, but after that it really picked up imo. Kind of a tool meets neurosis sort of vibe in places.


----------



## TheMobGoesWild

Conquering Dystopia.


----------



## Cyntex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a03BZ2McD4Q


----------



## JD27




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Necris said:


>






One of my all time favourite songs !!!. 

Currently listening to ... 


Morbid Angel `Maze Of Torment` 




Awesome !!!.


----------



## Toxic Dover

asher said:


>




These guys are pretty incredible!


----------



## Don Vito

One of my favorite bands.


----------



## spadz93

My band's first full-length album, ANIMOSITY! 
Animosity | From the Depths


----------



## Adventrooster

I'm about to try Ayreon for the first time. I hear it's great stuff. Going to start with The Theory of Everything.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Eek-a-Mouse - "Ganja Smuggling"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNOwqTYQ8f0


----------



## Michael

Children Of Bodom - Every Time I Die


----------



## Repner

A 20 year old Marco Hietala


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> One of my favorite bands.




"This video has been removed by the user."


----------



## 3trv5u

Inferi


----------



## Preciousyetvicious




----------



## geese_com

Preciousyetvicious said:


>




I saw these guys live last year. Absolutely amazing show.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

geese_com said:


> I saw these guys live last year. Absolutely amazing show.



Same here. After the show, I took a picture with Guthrie, and then drunkenly threw my arms around him and said, "Thank youuuuuuuuuuu!"


----------



## James_D_Trunks

Some epicnesz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw-6IIBXNSQ


----------



## BusinessMan

My ipod on shuffle for the last 5 hours while playing gta with my best friend. Right now it's disturbed deify. Good times.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Michael

Kalmah - Defeat


----------



## pablod




----------



## Insightibanez




----------



## Brun8

I'm super late on this cause I was still enjoying Bilo 2 but the new Bilo is crazy so much talent and creative ideas in one really short ep.


----------



## Jumpyjack

Snot - Stoopid

I Miss these Guys


----------



## poopyalligator

Before there was Senses fail and cobra starship there was a great pop punk band with some of those dudes in the two bands I mentioned.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome band !!!.


----------



## habicore_5150

I wanna sleep, but I kinda don't want to


----------



## Cyntex

Damn, this man can play!


----------



## Toxic Dover

NAD (new albums day) for me! Just finished listening to Lindsey Stirling's new album that came in the mail today (great album, by the way). Now I'm going to give a second listen to Whitechapel's new album that I also got in the mail today, haha. It's been a good music day for me.


----------



## RedDog22

Buckethead's Twisterland


----------



## stevexc

In a Bungle mood...


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## geese_com

I'm probably a little late to the party but....SCALE THE SUMMIT!!!!!!


----------



## DISTORT6

Matt Pike.


----------



## KingLouis

Totally been into Vildhjarta lately! I know I'm like 3 years late to the ball minimum, but I went through a "not feeling metal/aggressive music" phase, so most new acts to pop up in 2011-2013 I haven't checked out til very recently.

Actually, Vildhjarta single handedly convinced me to finally make the jump to 7 strings!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

_Music for the Masses_


----------



## JD27

New stuff from The Atlas Moth.

http://www.altpress.com/features/entry/the_atlas_moth_sacred_vine_song_premiere


----------



## ErkerAsylum

JD27 said:


> New stuff from The Atlas Moth.
> 
> http://www.altpress.com/features/entry/the_atlas_moth_sacred_vine_song_premiere



Atlas Moth rules! Got to see them not too long ago with The Ocean and Scale the Summit. Good to see some hometown dudes making it out there in this vicious world.


----------



## ErkerAsylum

Also, just gotta say, everything i just looked at in the past page of posts is awesome. Happy to see I found the corner of the internet where people like a bunch of different music. Not all one sided prog/metal (which i love as well but man sometimes ya gotta listen to Ice cube AND High on Fire, if you know what i mean). Cheers to you all. I have been listening to the New Mastodon track and Blaqk Audio last day or so.


----------



## broj15

had this repeat the past few weeks


----------



## Michael

Belphegor - Fleischrequiem 69/Outro


----------



## Psionic

Hope it works now

hmm i dont get the embed to show up it does in preview but not here



yeah now it works


----------



## Fat-Elf

Usually this kind of bands don't work just because the music is boring but this band actually has some catchy tunes.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Michael

POD - Southtown


----------



## Psionic




----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy fvck! The last time I heard this song was probably in like 2000. Now that's a long time.


----------



## Necris

That guitar tone.


----------



## Michael

Killswitch Engage - The Hell In Me


----------



## Psionic




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Secrets of the Sky - "Decline"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrG7its4opg


----------



## Trainwreck1446

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwtJMLhdCgQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JD27

Killer Be Killed Stream.

Exclusive Full Album Stream: Killer Be Killed's Self-Titled Debut - MetalSucks


----------



## The Dystopian GBM

At work so some national radio though awful speakers!!


----------



## crg123

It's crazy to see them progress from the demos. I originally thought this Ep was just ok because I missed the super dark tone of Masstaden but now I can't get enough of it


----------



## Necris




----------



## Don Vito

Genre: Grindcore

Origin: USA


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!.


----------



## 3trv5u




----------



## Alex Kenivel

whatever random jazz my neighbors are playing thru their outdoor speakers


----------



## tm20

saw them last night and fffuuuck they are amazing live, crowd was weak though -__-


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Fat-Elf

Summer 2010 <3


----------



## Micheal Anderson

Listening to Paul banks..


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I wanna play this on a six tuned down half a step lol.


----------



## JD27

Wings Denied - Mirrors For a Prince

Mirrors for a Prince | Wings Denied


----------



## tm20

sounds really good, and surprisingly has no sweeps :O


----------



## 7stg

1000 Funerals - Igneous Lips, Funeral doom


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Casualties of Cool, since it just came out today.

ugh, so good. I am so glad I got it.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

Not really a fan of the garbage they play on the hit radio but this song is pure sex.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic !!!. 

Words cannot simply describe how awesome Fields Of The Nephilim are !!!.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JD27 said:


> Killer Be Killed Stream.
> 
> Exclusive Full Album Stream: Killer Be Killed's Self-Titled Debut - MetalSucks


This album ....ing slays.


----------



## JD27

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> This album ....ing slays.



Yeah it's better than I expected it to be.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

JD27 said:


> Yeah it's better than I expected it to be.


It surprised me too how good it was and I had mixed feelings when I first head "Wings of feather" but mostly everything besides that has been awesome.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## H_SL




----------



## broj15




----------



## Adventrooster

Porcupine Tree - Deadwing.

Particularly "Open Car" is on repeat right now. I love the catchy Collective Soulish riff that accompanies the verse.


----------



## metaldoggie

Playing a lot of Enemy Of The Sun.

I was a huge Grip Inc fan back when they existed and I love what Waldemar Sorychta has done with this stuff.....just wish he would write/tour more with EoS.

Criminally underrated!

https://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_18209102


----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]HBc7SAJqw7Q[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Dan_Vacant

[YOUTUBEVID]mx6ckcS89Ec[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## TremontiFan16

Lots of deftones,scale the summit,and conquering dystopia lately...
Lov me sum deftones


----------



## Triple7




----------



## gunch

hey kids want some riffs?


----------



## habicore_5150

One of my own instrumental mixes...


----------



## DISTORT6

Still the greatest. 6er in B.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

_One Thousand Wings_ - White Moth Black Butterfly


----------



## Necris




----------



## Misfit

Wu-tang, the faceless, A Verbal Equinox


----------



## blastgatr

I've been blasting Intervals' AVW for awhile now. The guitars might be amazing, but how the bass is mixed into the album is gorgeous. Whoever does all that stuff for them did a superb job with balancing the instruments and Mike's vocals.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Some dark Depeche Mode: Memphisto, Stjärna, Christmas Island, Pimpf/Agent Orange.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples




----------



## aclstrat

​


----------



## stevexc

SO GOOD.


----------



## blastgatr

As of right now as I'm listening to Forevermore's new song, I'm gonna be listening to them for awhile. This band is so f....ing good.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred




----------



## JSanta

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV1LUnBrWHk

Not much of a metal guy anymore. I've been studying gypsy jazz for a bit. Les Doigts de l'homme is probably my favorite manouche band right now.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27




----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Necris




----------



## Fat-Elf

Saturday night, beer and Kiss.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


>




Skrillex4life


----------



## Don Vito

>2011
>not liking skittlez

who does this


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Btw, I don't like Djent, but I love the .... outta these guys.


----------



## broj15

Anomie. Female fronted hardcore from france.


----------



## Grindspine

Dillinger Escape Plan - Ire Works

ListenOnRepeat | YouTube Repeat


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27




----------



## Taylor




----------



## habicore_5150

If only I could ever get a chance to see these guys live


----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]lS68SuLXd5g[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]hGgn5poTuCY[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## JD27

Enabler - La Fin Absolue Du Monde. Some grim apocalyptic hardcore, I dig it. 

Stream Enabler La Fin Absolue Du Monde (Stereogum Premiere) - Stereogum


----------



## Don Vito

My rainy day song.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

my girlfriend got this stuck in my head. I've listened to it 20 times today.


----------



## Fat-Elf

_"What are you listening to?"

"Oh, just some latin american vocaloid symphonic prog metal with dubstep, 8-bit and death metal elements."

_


----------



## JD27

New Goatwhore


----------



## asher

Post-rock goodness, because what's on at work is going to help drive me crazy, and this is YT liked so it's easy to find:


----------



## Randy

I stopped posting in here a while back because Chrome seems to hate anytime I open pages with more than one youtube video on them, but this song is too good not to share.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sisters Of Mercy `Marian`


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcdxnQLKAYo



Classic Sisters Of Mercy !!!.


----------



## Don Vito

dat voice


----------



## Cyntex

Album stream of the new The Algorithm:

https://soundcloud.com/basickrecords/sets/the-algorithm-octopus4-1/s-Yp7b6


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Since I've been researching vacations to Jamaica, this has crept its way into my head.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Cyntex

Randy said:


> I stopped posting in here a while back because Chrome seems to hate anytime I open pages with more than one youtube video on them, but this song is too good not to share.
> 
> [ISIS video



My favourite ISIS song and record and a beautiful video.





I would love to have one of these!


----------



## DavePiatek

Haven't been this excited about a record in a while. Not really metal, but it's still KILLER!


----------



## Deception

On a David Maxim Micic hype. Been listening to all three BILO releases and Destiny Potato's LUN.


----------



## AlejoV




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## celticelk

The new Crowbar. Awesome record - definitely need to spend some quality time with their back catalogue.


----------



## Black Mamba




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Don Vito

Actually listening to some SSO-core for once.


----------



## Don Vito

double post!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## guitarfreak1387

ziltoid \m/


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Mprinsje

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_zYU_xBPTQ


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

New Son of Aurelius album stream:
Son of Aurelius Premiere New Album, Under a Western Sun - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com


----------



## JD27

Cyntex said:


> New Son of Aurelius album stream:
> Son of Aurelius Premiere New Album, Under a Western Sun - Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com



Really liked this album.


----------



## stevexc

Needed some weird today.


----------



## JD27

I love these dudes and the leads are pretty awesome in this one.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song + beer = sickness


----------



## Force

Finally got the latest Edguy, awesome return to form.

The vocals are too loud for me but it's a great album, very similar to Hellfire club in it's consistency.


----------



## JD27




----------



## flavenstein

New Blut aus Nord. Quality


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Breakdown of Sanity's album Perception. Fun stuff.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/fire-starter[/SC]

Just finished our new demo for "Firestarter" today, and I can't stop listening to it...gotta love that feeling of creating something you enjoy so much you can rock out to it yourself.


----------



## habicore_5150

CJLsky said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/fire-starter[/SC]
> 
> Just finished our new demo for "Firestarter" today, and I can't stop listening to it...gotta love that feeling of creating something you enjoy so much you can rock out to it yourself.



Vocals have a bit of a Maynard James Keenan kinda vibe to em, which is a good thing to me 
I'd post something of my own in here, but I'm still working out the mixes...hopefully

Just got back into an E.Asian metal kind of mood again


----------



## BrailleDecibel

habicore_5150 said:


> Vocals have a bit of a Maynard James Keenan kinda vibe to em, which is a good thing to me
> I'd post something of my own in here, but I'm still working out the mixes...hopefully


Thank you for checking out our stuff!  Once you get something posted, I shall return the favor, I'm always down for new music!


----------



## broj15

one of my favs from last year


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I'm currently listening to girls talking. 

Wedding talk 



CJLsky said:


> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/final-uprising/fire-starter[/SC]
> 
> Just finished our new demo for "Firestarter" today, and I can't stop listening to it...gotta love that feeling of creating something you enjoy so much you can rock out to it yourself.


 

Maynard-esque for sure.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## metaldoggie

The last few days ive been really into October Tide's Tunnel of no Light.
Great stuff.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Jakke




----------



## RustInPeace

Seriously, what the hell happened to this band? This album was awesome.


----------



## habicore_5150

Woo!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## tacotiklah

Great album, but I prefer the more groove oriented stuff on Gateways to Annihilation. That's just personal preference though.


----------



## gunch

tacotiklah said:


> Great album, but I prefer the more groove oriented stuff on Gateways to Annihilation. That's just personal preference though.






F=H>G=D=C>B=A>whale poop>I



This band is sick I'm wondering if Gojira, Textures and Meshuggah are so well liked on here why this band never blew up


----------



## Fat-Elf

Honestly, at first I wasn't too impressed by this but more I listen to it I start to like it.


----------



## Duosphere

Watching Dream Theater-Score dvd while having lunch.


----------



## DaemonRage

Death Toll Rising is currently one of my favourite bands. Edmonton, Alberta, Canada powerhouse of metal! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdU7Yuz9HH8


----------



## flyingV

just stumbled over this Album. Love how the vocalist of I declare War only did lows, and mid-high screams. Kinda unique (for Deathcore lol), and I´m digging the riffs too


----------



## JD27

Goathwhore - Schadenfreude

You! Now! New Goatwhore Song! Listen! - MetalSucks


----------



## Necris




----------



## Fat-Elf

is that some double kick I hear in a LP song? Very good opening song for otherwise somewhat mediocre album.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I found out about them on Friday at a party I went to.
They use stuff other then the traditional folk instrument (western folk)stuff

but on stage they were different they had a drummer and a bass player and kind of sounded more like a classic rock band.


----------



## Fat-Elf

There's nothing like a bit of David Bowie on a sunny Sunday morning.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## glen11

Dream Theater


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just found this cool band. ^_^


----------



## jwade




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Centrix

Has been on repeat for weeks. Amazing album...


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## JD27

Finally a new album, out 8/19/14.


----------



## Krullnar

Equilibrium is back. Unreal album.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7_FAufMarc&index=6&list=PLGERbpw6Qu7zusAKIhwyDc52k_EZG6Z5m


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Entropy Prevails

Altar of Plagues - God Alone.

Does anybody know if there is a post metal thread of sorts? Would appreciate a pm!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## hairychris

From my album of the afternoon.


----------



## Paul McAleer




----------



## JustMac

Saw they were playing the Tech Fest this year, so got the HAARP Machine's 'Disclosure'. I expected it to be a bit boring and generic, but it's a really great piece of work. Middle Eastern-inflected tunes with impressive and varied vocals.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## gglenn13

This. Guitar work is great. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frPjgQY6p8I


----------



## CaptainD00M

Jungle Boogie


----------



## CaptainD00M

Sorry to do consecutive posts, but I have to post this this song is the essence of all that is awesome about 80's funk:


----------



## DISTORT6

NYHC + Swedish death metal = Akani


----------



## DISTORT6

Two more.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Amaranthe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DbAruY9z-w

Its metal, its pop, whats not to love? 

But seriously, cheesy though they are, I dig these guys.

So what you going to do about it?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

One of the 2 saviours of power metal


----------



## Rakija

My Jam!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

New Mana game OST is pretty good.


----------



## CaptainD00M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_e4YX73Ww4

Its just so unabashedly prog.


----------



## hairychris

Getting ready for their show tonight...


----------



## Ralyks

New albums from Crowbar, Lana Del Ray, Linkin Park, and Arch Enemy.


----------



## fenderbender4

Probably not the usual type of music, but this song has been on repeat in my head and when I'm listening:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aynEsO8vGfQ


----------



## Don Vito

Not to keen on this song, but the riff is damn catchy.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## cwhitey2

The new Allegaeon. Mother of god that opening track almost made me wet and crap my pants at the same time. So far i'm thourally impressed with this cd


----------



## LanguedocRoc

RHCP - Under the Bridge is on right now.


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Mprinsje

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## habicore_5150

Need to unwind for a bit


----------



## Grindspine

Death - Sacred Serenity - YouTube


----------



## Cyntex

This song has this cool vibe, last minute is a bit unnecessary though imo...


----------



## LanguedocRoc

Driving into work I noticed that I had a great array of music in my 5 disc player:

1 - Phish - 12/29/97 Set I
2 - Phish - 12/29/97 Set II
3 - Opeth - Blackwater Park
4 - Wu Tang - 36 Chambers
5 - The Jerky Boys - Stop Staring at Me!


----------



## Repner

Been listening to the new Toehider album the last few days. Great stuff.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Cyntex

New Misery Index album stream:

The Killing Gods | Misery Index


----------



## TheFerryMan

these guys. because they make me smile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYTpviBbL0E

i can't embed anything


Carnal Forge - Chemical Disincorporation

such aggressive Swedish thrash


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf

Finnish "machine music"


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Finnish "machine music"



Just replaced Eiffel 65 as my favorite 90's prog 

Those orchestral hits need more pop though.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Finally got round to downloading Erra's new album, which is tight. Also been listening to Igorrr, which is weird but strangely addictive.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## JD27

New Darkest Hour!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## tresarp

This is my own solo progressive metal project. Some feedback would be really appreciated! Thanks! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7dNJ7QcDU0


----------



## neurosis

Gothic Headhunter said:


>




WOW! Thanks man. That was great. I need to watch out for these guys playing live.


----------



## Repner




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

this album is the shit


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

neurosis said:


> WOW! Thanks man. That was great. I need to watch out for these guys playing live.



No problem man  they have a few other instrumental tracks that are really good, as well

I keep coming back to Pathology every once in a while, and I'm always shocked at how many albums they've released without me noticing


----------



## Cynic




----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, I just can't get enough off that bass line. When I ever get a bass, this will be the first song I will learn to play.


----------



## habicore_5150

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, I just can't get enough off that bass line. When I ever get a bass, this will be the first song I will learn to play.




Of course, the video is blocked in my country, but I need to watch the old school Bond flicks again

And speaking of which, the guitar tone here just screams "industrial metal grade tone" imo


This one, as well as "Indomitable Fists Know no Equal" and "That Fist, Decision in a Blink", I'm trying to learn on guitar


And going back and listening to a nice, albeit short theme from a game that I haven't played in a long time


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, I just can't get enough off that bass line. When I ever get a bass, this will be the first song I will learn to play.




dude, if you think that bass is good, you should hear this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b1wt3-zpzQ


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-KkbR5Cz3M


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Shrediablo

Hated this one at first, but I'm loving it now! Simple and catchy!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

This youtube video excerpt of a Fear song. 

I actually prefer the video (instrumental) to the original song with lyrics and all.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy fvck the album version was the disappointment of the year. This pre-production version is so much better.


----------



## Shrediablo

Can't go wrong with Accept!


----------



## JD27

Waiting for the new Darkest Hour album.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## flexkill

Some Russian highstep.....


----------



## JoeyW

Mulletcorpse


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Coma Cluster Void

listening to this math metal master piece:

Our Nuclear Option | Wolcott Falls


----------



## JD27




----------



## Mprinsje

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTqW08xoezs


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Love me some Tech N9ne.


----------



## Murmel

Gothic Headhunter said:


> dude, if you think that bass is good, you should hear this
> 
> (George Baker - Little Green Bag)



Tick-tack bass tones are amazing. You get really angry when trying to emulate them though, because it requires such a specific setup of both the instrument itself and gear. It wasn't uncommon to double track the bass with a bass VI, which makes it even harder to emulate.

God damn tone chasing


----------



## Speedos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY1d44YuadU


----------



## Noxon

zeroenjoiskater said:


> hey  could you help me out and vote for me becasue i signed my self up for a guitar competition it would meen the world to me if you did im trying to get asmuch pepole as possible to vote for me ,it dose it threw facebook so you should have no problem hope you have a nice day  http://......./1rkIvIy



Wrong forum, duder. Bad grammar aside, usually your first post shouldn't be to beg for votes on Facebook. At least type up an intro before hitting us with that.


----------



## tm20

amazing


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27




----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Speedos

are you a deep sleeper ? are you always late to work because you can't get up? or do you need something refreshing in the morning to start the day!? Look no further , here is the cure ! 
the biblical wake up alarm


----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]tDmH4X4kgME[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Random walk on the internet got me back to 90s "rock"...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice Cooper Goes to Hell, Brutal Planet, and Dragontown.


----------



## NickS

Very debatably my favorite Beatles song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUhIEEwSSSo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cwhitey2

Beyond Creation - The Aura


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ThePhilosopher




----------



## Mprinsje

Goddayummmmmmmmmn this goes so hard i'm moshing my bedroom apart


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Awesome death metal


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

A friend of mine checked to see what would show up on our band's Pandora station as similar artists, & these guys showed up. I'm not usually one for djent, but this is pretty metal 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiOaJUVKN-g

(i don't know how to make the video show up...)


----------



## broj15




----------



## Cyn__Theia




----------



## CaptainD00M

Demanufacture - Fear Factory



I used to hate FF, but over the years I've really come to love them. There is just something awesomely 90's about this track.


----------



## craigny

Overkill.....White Devil Armory......it's awesome.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Just listened to this for the first time today. Very unique
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1CQaCFlLJGA


----------



## Spectre 1

Loved this band back in the day, got to meet them after a gig and bought a t-shirt. The lead singer pulled out one of the stickers she had hanging out of her jeans and gave me one. Its still on the first guitar I ever bought. Ah memories.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Deception

Currently listening to:

Monuments - The Amanuensis






SikTh - Death of a Dead Day





Heart of a Coward - Severance


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Sinead O'Connor, 'I'm Not Bossy, I'm The Boss' : NPR


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Testament `Disciples Of The Watch`


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qOliEUd3_w

Awesome !!!.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nocturnus `Alter Reality`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuUyPIeEeoE&feature=related


Classic !!!.


----------



## tm20




----------



## NickS




----------



## NickS




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Classic Neph !!!.


----------



## celticelk




----------



## stevexc

probably the best Dissection tribute album I've heard lately


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Sex Machineguns - Tekken II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0gZEn3sUng

Awesome Japanese metal !!!. 

Bloody Inferno, you should check this band out, they are awesome !!!.


----------



## fps

Decapitated live right now at Bloodstock. DAT TONE!! Live Stream - Bloodstock Festival 2014 - Video Dailymotion


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## fogcutter

Wolves in the Throne Room - Celestial Lineage
Sunn 0))) - Monoliths & Dimensions
BTBAM - The Parallax II: Future Sequence
Revocation - Revocation
Jim Hall - Concierto
John Stowell - Resonance
ZZ Top - Tres Hombres & Tejas 

(ZZ Top records from the 70s are my go-to soundtrack for poolside beers on the weekend.)


----------



## Fat-Elf

ClariS - Connect

Too anime for Youtube. Damn japs and their strict copyright laws.


----------



## Toxic Dover




----------



## tm20

first album was great, haven't listened to the second one in full, this one sounds amazing


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## NickS

Amon Amarth This is one of my favorite songs by them


----------



## Grindspine

Dissection - Where Dead Angels Lie


----------



## metalgary

FEAR FACTORY whole back Cat!!!! New album is on its way too.


----------



## Cbutler

still really stuck on protest the hero's "volition" album.
particularly yellow teeth
http://youtu.be/TUwWbbw-8AM


----------



## octatoan

A guided meditation track.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## NickS

Not a very good album (Pop), but this is one of my favorites by them.


----------



## JD27

Love the new album.


----------



## campbell01

i


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## MikeH

Fight me, motherfathers.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## right_to_rage

DEATH GRIPS DEATH GRIPS DEATH GRIPS. 

Everything except Government Plates I thought that was weak personally, but everything else in their discography is top notch.


----------



## Dana

New jfac


----------



## Necris




----------



## Volsung

Listening to stuff from Lush's 'Black Spring' EP. 

LUSH - Nothing Natural [from: Black Spring EP 1991] mp3 - YouTube

LUSH - Monochrome [from: Black Spring EP 1991] mp3 - YouTube


----------



## Cyn__Theia




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## celticelk

New Pallbearer. Duh.


----------



## Duosphere

For the very first time since I was born I guess, last night I was in my bedroom with everything(tv, puter, cellphone, light etc) off, for about 10 minutes I heard all noises my body does, amazing how it spoke to me, you only realize you have a metal concert inside of you when everything is off!
Try it, you'll be surprised


----------



## John Matrix

Haunting voice!


----------



## SeductionS




----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]14FkihDTj34[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Kaickul

[YOUTUBEVID]ywNO2oxOwNg[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Racer X- Street Lethal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhW73hoDzoc


----------



## habicore_5150

Got this as a recommendation from a friend of mine


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## jovima69

Scale the Summit


----------



## Exiterrr

Plini- Rupture


----------



## Cyn__Theia




----------



## SeductionS

Something different...


Seen them live a month ago and well, it was quite inspiring


----------



## habicore_5150

My favorite guitar tone for the week


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Modern day Babylon. 

if I could sum these guys up with a movie scene it would be from Bill and Ted when they go to the future and there's that ambient guitar music playing.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## celticelk

Trailer for the new Earth album (out next week!):


----------



## gigawhat

Sleep for while I sleep. Life is ftw sometimes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## MemphisHawk

CHIMP SPANNER

[YOUTUBEVID]EcSENNsIfIs[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## frahmans

Saigon Kick - Love is on the way

Radio music..


----------



## cwhitey2

Junius - Reports from the Threshold of Death


----------



## celticelk




----------



## JD27




----------



## celticelk




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## flexkill




----------



## celticelk

New YOB: YOB: Clearing the Path to Ascend | Advance | Pitchfork


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Repner

Been listening to this a lot


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

One of the most badass songs playing within one and a half minute!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## JD27




----------



## SeductionS




----------



## celticelk

STREAMING: Alunah, "Heavy Bough" from Awakening the Forest


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## TimothyLeary

i've been listen death everyday. freaking amazing band.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

As much as I think Nergal is just a Polish Marilyn Manson, there's no denying he wrote some heavy songs


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## se7en_immortal

I know some of you guys must've heard this, but just sit down with your guitar, turn the song on, and play lead along with it. This is so much fun to play along with!!! The melodies are just so beautiful that the notes just roll off my fingertips... anyway... check it out.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## GSingleton

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWiswL7AcA8


----------



## Triple7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNWF9Rh1WIg


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

What can I say, I'm really starting to like Atheist


----------



## karan93singh

give your thoughts


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Life8Advo

[/QUOTE]


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Something different:


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## sunung1188

Alot of Mastodon!


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Don Vito

Life8Advo said:


>



If you haven't heard it already, I HIGHLY recommend the acoustic remake they did for this album.


----------



## jwade




----------



## Anchang-Style




----------



## celticelk

Ótta | Sólstafir


----------



## Anchang-Style




----------



## JD27

The Sabbathian... I am pretty sure if Ghost had a female vocalist and worshipped NWOBHM/Doom instead of Satan and Swedish Pop, they would sound just like this. Wasn't sure at first, but now I dig it after a few listens. Tell me there isn't strains of "22 Acacia Avenue" in the middle of "Nightshade Eternal"

Ritual Rites | Svart Records


----------



## Anchang-Style




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Onmyouza `Twin Blades Of Azure`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DcF0FjtdCs


Awesome !!!.


----------



## hazardous

On a Blind Guardian kick lately. Still love Blind Guardian - Majesty.
Blind Guardian - Majesty (live) - YouTube


----------



## Anchang-Style

Back to some Golden Days Japanese Speed Metal..before they went to shit (this band atleast)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

One of my all time favourite Thrash bands !!!.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex

Probably the first song that got me into instrumental music


----------



## Necris

It's been too long.


----------



## habicore_5150

One of the end results of me going back through the Nu Metal thread, and talking with one of my friends who is more into nu metal than I am


----------



## Anchang-Style

Glay X Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra - Blast
They should have made a whole record sounding like this


----------



## Dan_Vacant

It's been stuck in my head all day


----------



## Don Vito

I don't really listen to instrumental guitar/shred stuff, but that RnB/Funk melody @ 1:01 is the best thing I've heard all year.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I think I'm in love with this song.


----------



## SeductionS




----------



## celticelk

Myrkur: Myrkur | Advance | Pitchfork


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Azyiu

Listening to some oldies... the song is called what? Something something... *Hotel California* by this certain band's name starting with an *E*...


----------



## TimothyLeary

Dan_Vacant said:


> I think I'm in love with this song.




all their albuns are awesome!!!


----------



## Cyntex

Lyrics written by youtube comments. The execution is brilliant imo!


----------



## DeathChord

Exmortis


----------



## UltraParanoia

This entire album!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQrsjIWrs0A


----------



## tm20

why didn't i start listening to these dudes earlier


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Anchang-Style

New Sex Machineguns Song...wow they are ripping themself 10 years ago of...how can one of the most fun and energetic Metal bands sound so uninspired? Anchang you are killing me...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Definitely the song of the day as I'm going back to the army base for the last time today. The song is a perfect fit as at the same time I'm kinda happy my training is finally coming to end but it's also the end of having some of the best time of my life with all of my army friends.


----------



## Anchang-Style

Yeah cheesy as hell but kinda like her...and Nomura Yoshio is just a freaking Boss


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## celticelk

Storm | Snailking


----------



## liamh

Love it


----------



## schecter58

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6zU87xJoBk


----------



## BxRandon

My band Planetary Cataclysm. Our EP is free!

https://planetarycataclysm.bandcamp.com/track/stokholme-syndrome


----------



## BxRandon

.


----------



## vick1000




----------



## vick1000




----------



## vick1000




----------



## celticelk

http://uzala.bandcamp.com/album/tales-of-blood-fire-2


----------



## Blood Tempest

Getting insanely excited to hear this full album.


----------



## Anchang-Style




----------



## mikelink

Right now, enjoying the palindrome album "the beast of left and right" by lazer/wulf.

Sick album. .mubla kciS

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/speakeasypr/01-choose-again-right-path[/SC]


----------



## JD27

Just waiting for the new one next month. 

https://soundcloud.com/eone-music/unearth-theswarm/s-dcX6R


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Can't stop listening to the new Mastadon. Phenomenal album. Catchiest vocals I've heard from anyone in quite a while.

Been on a bit of a Nothingface kick lately, as well. Especially Violence and Skeletons.


----------



## Anchang-Style

Joe Hisaishi - One Summer day (Ghibli 25 years concert, fantastic concert by the by)


----------



## 1longhorn

Lamb of God: Ashes Of The Wake, Resolution, Wrath, Sacrament. 
Have always enjoyed these guys...lately a more real connection. Maybe it's the way things are going for me. I'm thinking it's that plus the music, the lyrics. Won't get into any psychobabble about it. I just really dig it.


----------



## JD27

New Revocation! Song name is wrong, it's "Madness Opus"


----------



## Blood Tempest

Such an excellent newer band. The first EP was great, this second one is even greater.


----------



## Triple7

http://youtu.be/JtpFOBJA7O8


----------



## aclstrat

Hey guys, I've got a new instrumental rock release coming out in a couple weeks. First release trailer is up! It'll be full of 7-string goodness, wild guitar solos and huge rhythms. Full album due out October 5th! You can subscribe to Youtube/Facebook for full download links once it becomes available! Hope you guys all have a rockin' weekend!



​


----------



## skydizzle

Between the Buried an Me-Alaska


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## JoeyW

This, weightless by AAL, and Shadow Theater by Tigran are just on constant rotation right now.


----------



## gunch

If this isn't in your top 10 DM albums it damn well *SHOULD*


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## celticelk

https://soundcloud.com/jayapala

New album from David Torn in early 2015, but in the meantime even his fuzz pedal demos are worth hearing purely as pieces of music.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Psychogrotesque

Hope you dig this as much as I do, these guys are phenomenal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEYk71RZJwg

By the way, how do I embed?


----------



## habicore_5150

I would have posted The Maelstrom Mephisto instead, but YouTube blocked it in the US


----------



## Forrest_H

GODS

KILL 

FOR ME

Why do I like this so much


----------



## celticelk




----------



## JD27

New band with James Malone. Old School metal riffs, pretty good stuff.


----------



## celticelk

New Witch Mountain, streaming this week at Pitchfork.

Witch Mountain: Mobile of Angels | Advance | Pitchfork


----------



## Necris




----------



## JD27

It's feeling like Tech Death Thursday so I'm going with this one (whole album actually).


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## splinter8451

Been listening to a lot of emo/screamo lately. The real stuff, not what was considered emo back when everyone slit their wrists  

This stuff:


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Stealth7




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Just discovered this


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27

Along with Rivers of Nihil, there is some awesome tunes coming from Reading, PA lately.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Decon87

Been listening to a lot of CHON lately. I've just been on a general math rock hook lately. If anyone has any suggestions for good ones, let me know. I've also been listening to Sithu Aye, Plini, and Polyphia.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3vmqHJcEas


----------



## TaP

Bands like: Periphery, VoM, TesseracT, After the Burial, BTBAM, Vildhjarta, AAL, Intervals, PtH. 

Suggestions? I just got on After the Burial. Loving that shit. I like the first vocalist better but them riffs are dog ass!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27

Last song from EP featuring James Malone. Can't wait for the album next year.


----------



## tm20




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

-


Awesome stuff !!!.


----------



## Fat-Elf

My friend's band just released a new song.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ThePhilosopher




----------



## Cyntex

Damn, I kinda forgot how cool Between The Buried And Me are. Colors was the last thing I listened to.


----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]FzYqRglx5dA[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## JD27




----------



## TimothyLeary

saw them live last sunday. it was freaking amazing and powerful!


----------



## TauSigmaNova

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwoPWWlrH5E


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## aclstrat

Hey guys, 

Wanted to drop a note on the forums for you all to check out my new release. This is my solo project, the majority of which was done on an Ibanez RGA7 with SD Blackout pickups in it. In addition to the music, I did a GoPro play-through of the entire record. Please check it out! Would love to hear some feedback/comments/criticism, whatever! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Bforber

Just kind of stumbled upon this while I was looking for backing tracks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=_zj2NZ6in6I&v=fMsCXOBp2RM

Pretty solid, kinda clunky at times but I'm diggin' a lot of the sections.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

This has been a favorite of mine



I also just found this in the recommended part of my Youtube home page


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## HurrDurr

I've been listening to my usual heavy dosage of Whirr







But also some newly discovered stuff like Citizen, Turnover, Anne, Little Big League, Basement, and Adventures.













I'm a big RFCRecords fan, as you can see!
EDIT: Alright, figured out how to embed!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## NickS

At the Gates - Suicide Nation


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27

New Ghost Brigade.


----------



## karan93singh

NEW SINGLE -


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Youtube's recommended section of the home page has been kind to me lately


----------



## karansingh270893




----------



## flexkill




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I thought the ragging against this album was a bunch of hyperbole...

I'm wrong. It IS that bad. Especially when compared to Heartwork and Surgical Steel.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92




----------



## habicore_5150

Why didn't I get into these guys sooner?



*and to answer a future inquiry: no, i do not play warhammer 40k*


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27

[YOUTUBEVID]OM0P4OGkwxA[/MEDIA]


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I got this on cassette today, number of 32/100 in production


----------



## pink freud

An opera about the the work of Darwin.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Awesome album. I thought this would be album of the year when it came out in January, and I haven't heard anything that surpassed it yet.


----------



## xzacx




----------



## ThePhilosopher




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## hysealia1




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

I haven't seen or heard something so epic in a while


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## 5150-007




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## redstone

[YOUTUBEVID]8GD9t25bhK4[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## celticelk

Lots of Steve Tibbetts, and hardanger fiddle, and the intersection thereof (Tibbetts' record _Å_ with hardingfele player Knut Hamre).

[ETA: also, the Bela Fleck/Abigail Washburn album. Banjos!]


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

My boss told me to check these guys out, glad I did


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## JD27




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Yeah, the video is fvcking weird but I can't stop listening to song because it's so catchy. Help!


----------



## Cyntex

The same guy who did the Slayer Banjo covers.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

This thread rocks.

Me, I'm listening to Aphex Swift. No, really, it's an entire album's worth of Aphex Twin/Taylor Swift mashup madness.


----------



## Necris




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Demo of KsE's "Numbered Days."

Man, the tone on the AoJB demos sound better than the actual recordings. Much fatter, tighter, and not as scooped. I'd even argue that the mix sounds better overall. It sounds really friggen' good for a demo.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Demo of KsE's "Numbered Days."
> 
> Man, the tone on the AoJB demos sound better than the actual recordings. Much fatter, tighter, and not as scooped. I'd even argue that the mix sounds better overall. It sounds really friggen' good for a demo.



I have the reissue with those demos. They do sound pretty good for being demos, normally the stuff they put on these reissues sounds like it was recorded on this.


----------



## Kullerbytta

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Demo of KsE's "Numbered Days."
> 
> Man, the tone on the AoJB demos sound better than the actual recordings. Much fatter, tighter, and not as scooped. I'd even argue that the mix sounds better overall. It sounds really friggen' good for a demo.



Wow, you're right! The demo really does sound better than the final product 
I always liked the 'Alive or Just Breathing' album but I never liked their guitar tone on that album. 
I do feel that their tone was 'angrier' and actually fit the theme of AoJB better than say... the End of Heartache-tone would.

Still, the demo sounds sick


----------



## NickS




----------



## Dusty Chalk




----------



## shadowlife




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Gojira, *From Mars to Sirius* and *The Way of All Flesh*.


----------



## jwade




----------



## JD27

Ghost Brigade - IV - One With the Storm. Full album stream

Ghost Brigade Premiere New Album, &#8216;IV: One with the Storm&#8217; - Hard Rock & Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dusty Chalk

JD27 said:


> Ghost Brigade - IV - One With the Storm. Full album stream
> 
> Ghost Brigade Premiere New Album, IV: One with the Storm - Hard Rock & Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com


Yeah, now I'm listening to this.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is so cheesy but I like it.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

It's sounds like early Emperor but if it was recorded so much better with better vocals


----------



## NickS

I love this video, and song of course!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Way too much sports talk radio - it's football season


----------



## jwade




----------



## misingonestring




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Much Matt Elliott. So wow. Much heavy. Only Dreadnought.


----------



## Mprinsje

This is good music to do homework to.


----------



## NickS

This has always been of my favorites by Megadave


----------



## gunch




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## AnthonyWilson

currently, I'm mostly rocking a heavy playlist I've developed over time called "gimmeshuggah" containing 17 albums incuding meshuggah (of course, textures, lamb of god and animals as leaders. it is quite brutal


----------



## Axel_Blaze

"Nuclear Justice" by Conquering Dystopia


----------



## habicore_5150

Should have gotten into these guys sooner


----------



## Fat-Elf

habicore_5150 said:


> Should have gotten into these guys sooner




Ikr, the first song I heard from them and still my favorite. So sad that they removed all of their stuff from Spotify.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Axel_Blaze

habicore_5150 said:


> Should have gotten into these guys sooner






Speaking of which...


----------



## JD27

Kind of a tech melodeath? First time hearing these guys, but now I need to hear more.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

JD27 said:


> Kind of a tech melodeath? First time hearing these guys, but now I need to hear more.




You should, because they're ....ing awesome!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## JD27

Axel_Blaze said:


> You should, because they're ....ing awesome!



Better late to the party than never I guess!


----------



## Axel_Blaze

JD27 said:


> Better late to the party than never I guess!



It's all good, bro


----------



## NickS

New Carcass? Yes please


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Deception




----------



## Axel_Blaze




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song is so melancholic. I love it.


----------



## Axel_Blaze




----------



## DeadThrone

"Break Of Dawn" by For All Of Eternity

this aussie metal band may sound generic to some but i think a lot of you guys will dig it


----------



## Axel_Blaze

PRIMAL F'N CONCRETE SLEDGE!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## p0ke

The new Mors Principium Est album. I preordered it, but couldn't wait for it to arrive so I downloaded it yesterday  Sounds great so far, much less generic than the previous album 

Another album I've been listening to the past few days is Satanic Warmaster's new album Fimbulwinter. The songs are pretty typical SW-stuff, but the production is over 9000 times better than before, so I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Which, believe it or not...


----------



## Fat-Elf

habicore_5150 said:


>




GIRUUUUGAMESSSSSH!

Can't get enough of Kotiteollisuus atm.


----------



## JD27

New Sylosis "Leech" . Video is NSFW!

Sylosis - Leech (OFFICIAL VIDEO) on Vimeo

Song Only below.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

JD27 said:


> New Sylosis "Leech" . Video is NSFW!
> 
> Sylosis - Leech (OFFICIAL VIDEO) on Vimeo



This.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ridner

Coffins - Only Corpse


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

Hail the Villain, wishing they were coming back.


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Racer X- Technical Difficulties


----------



## NickS

Botch- Hutton's Great Heat Engine - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6Q87LFycXI

I've been listening to a lot of Botch lately, and these two are probably my favorites

My wife reaaalllllllyyyyyyy does not like them, saying "it's so angry" and "this is even more dissonant and grating than your normal choices"


----------



## habicore_5150

Freefall | Plastic Mind Frequencies


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Yuri Gagarin


----------



## JD27

The new Mors Principium Est album is killing it today!


----------



## shadowlife

Coltrane- Live At Birdland


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, when do they release the second album?


----------



## Necris




----------



## JD27




----------



## Axel_Blaze

Revocation- The Gift You Gave


----------



## Fat-Elf

My home country just voted for a bill that allows same-sex marriage today and it passed so to honor that I'm rocking this. (even though I personally think gay marriage is gross, lol)


----------



## glpg80




----------



## Fear




----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Morbid Angel- Formulas Fatal To The Flesh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lql4uz0tyr0


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## right_to_rage

Hendrix, death grips, periphery, flying lotus


----------



## gunch

Luc is a groove master


----------



## cbower

Dream Theater: Scenes From a Memory, System of a Down: Toxicity, Bartok: Bluebeards Castle, string quartets, Berg: Wozzeck


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Burning Earth is the only Firewind album I care for, which is a shame because Gus is phenomenal.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Love the first two Down albums, but I love Over the Under just a little more. Great songwriting and album flow, and the sort of psychedelic vibe throughout is just sweet.


----------



## Fat-Elf

This version >>>>> the original version


----------



## Cyntex

http://soundcloud.com/alkaloidband/carbon-phrases


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been listening to this song on repeat all evening. My new favorite band.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

They're back!
The most promising pagan metal band around, and they're killing it!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Antimatter, *Saviour*, *Lights Out*, and *Planetary Confinement* -- I love this stuff so hard. >_<


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Stumbled upon BCI yesterday and holy shit it's awesome! It's perfect for anyone who misses the old Opeth, plus it has added Br00t4lz...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Black metal and beer, doesn't get much more metal than that.


----------



## ArtDecade

Steve Hackett - Live At The Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Dusty Chalk

*Road of Bones*, IQ on progstreaming


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> Black metal and beer, doesn't get much more metal than that.


Jajaja I also came to post the black music, only I'm drinking ice water hailz 



The static x hair makes this hard to take seriously, sorry Ken 

edit: holy shit hulk hogan's dad @ 0:31 in that immortal vid xD


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Got the entire "Fires of Life" album on repeat.

(the album is by one of my new favorite bands, Starkill, for those who are curious)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Nothing starts the independence day like some marching music.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Devics (organic indie alternative stuff, that's pretty ... don't know what to call it -- down? depressing? lots of minor keys (they toured with Black Heart Procession))


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Mr.Big - Addicted To That Rush


----------



## Lifestalker

[Youtubevid]F6TF06pgq4M[/MEDIA]


----------



## Carrion Rocket

[Youtubevid]WLkRxVYdUko[/MEDIA]


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Volleyball, join me, slowly we rot! Trevor Peres is on fire here!


German supermarket commercial, this guy is now a hero in Germany


----------



## vick1000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jydUJPEHIXw


----------



## Dusty Chalk

...thanks to another member.

Also: quite good!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TimothyLeary

It's strange. I never liked slayer before. Today I found this EP on youtube, and I think I will give it this guys a new chance. It's freaking powerfull!


----------



## Cbutler

been really loving this album
my guys always deliver


----------



## Cbutler

Pweaks said:


>




ALSO
this! DOOM!
sorry for the double post


----------



## poopyalligator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-gcfQhR_9c

I have been absolutely addicted to this song. It is a duo with Mayer Hawthorne and Jake one. Super funky and dancy.


----------



## schwiz

http://youtu.be/08aHl-AaFCo?list=RD08aHl-AaFCo


----------



## celticelk

This week:

Neneh Cherry: _Blank Project_
Various collaborative efforts between Jozef van Wissem and Jim Jarmusch, particularly the _Only Lovers Left Alive_ soundtrack


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Buncha prog on progstreaming.com -- started at the bottom and working my way up -- highlights (for me) were Seven Impale and Kong and iamthemorning and marco machera. Currently on Ysma.


----------



## feilong29

LOTS of melodic rock like W.E.T., Work of Art, and Adrenaline Rush


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Stealth7

Alestorm rule!


----------



## Cyn__Theia

Intervoid | Weaponized


----------



## neurosis

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> German supermarket commercial, this guy is now a hero in Germany




Hahahahahahah. Finally a commercial that makes sense! 

Wir sind alle supergeil. Good times.


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## putnut77

Ive really been into Ween lately. Not sure why, but I'm diggin it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Been totally addicted to progstreaming.com lately. >50% qual, in my book


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## OmegaSlayer

1 little gem


----------



## JD27

So much good stuff in 2014, I missed this one when it came out a few months back.


----------



## habicore_5150

I really don't listen to a lot of slamdeath, but this....mah god them lows


(random tidbit, a part of the video id almost spells out "heavy", at least YouTube does have a sense of humor)


----------



## ppinkham

Great local band here in Sac.


----------



## Fat-Elf

I can't get enough of this.


----------



## USMarine75

New Engel album... 





New Stephen Forte album...


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Dusty Chalk

David Borden/Mother Mallard's Portable Masterpiece Co. mix I made on Tidal.

Lollers.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

A good friend of mine introduced me to Modern Day Babylon the other day (I'd heard of them but never listened) and I don't understand why it took me til then to check them out. I can't get enough


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

putnut77 said:


> Ive really been into Ween lately. Not sure why, but I'm diggin it.


My manager covers a couple of their songs in his band, and does a great job of it. He goes from stuff like that, to black metal, to old school thrash-punk


----------



## hysealia1

I think I'm going to have to go out on a limb and just drop this in here and face the criticism


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Olethros

Heaving Earth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqx3c9UVyYI


----------



## jwade




----------



## celticelk

Miserable | Bongripper


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSv6SEN3SKo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Bjorn Riis, *Lullabies in a Car Crash* -- space/prog, a la older Porcupine Tree, loving this, might oust Lunatic Soul's *Walking on a Flashlight Beam* as my favourite release of the genre of the year.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Zoltan!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## cwhitey2

Pale Communion from Opeth


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Centrix

I just discovered Nili Brosh after seeing her emg videos.

Wow. Completely blown away. Going to give a listen to her new album today, should be a good companion for exam season!


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Matt Stevens -- dude's fantastic, lots of clean instrumentals, production is fab, and he's -- argh! -- he's dropping bandcamp after the 31st due to new VAT restrictions. I'll probably just buy everything.


----------



## Yokai08

Electric Wizard as of late


----------



## tm20




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Ne Obliviscaris, *Citadel* on progstreaming
Really liked Scar Symmetry (power metal?) and Cartographer (post-rock), also


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Lifestalker

*This album goes hard in the paint.*


----------



## Kobalt

On my way to and from work, today.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Solstafir, *Otta* -- RIYL Sigur Ros


----------



## Kobalt

Last one for a while...


----------



## Stealth7

https://soundcloud.com/decibelmagazine/nails-among-the-arches-of

CRUSHING!


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Fat-Elf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4aELnPYCIc

I hope so.............


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Crowned

Deftones n korn


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Total ambient (DJ is my friend): Illuminator's Mixlr

Zero guitar content -- just be forewarned.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Holy fvck! This has some mad beats.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Lifestalker




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ASoC

Dark Side of the Moon. On vinyl. With large quantities of weed.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## Error10110

Within The Ruins right now \m/


----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## Fat-Elf

Having this on repeat. Perfect song when you're ....ing pissed off.


----------



## tacotiklah

This whole album is the theme song to my life.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'll just leave this here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg_1Z0V3MnU&list=PLD2F1E7D4D62161BD


----------



## Curt

I can't believe I nearly forgot about these guys. I could never get enough of this band. Some pretty killer power metal.


----------



## Axel_Blaze

Angel Witch - Gorgon


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The code you were looking for is


----------



## Dusty Chalk

WARNING: no guitar content whatsoever


----------



## Fat-Elf

Love the music video.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just when I thought this song couldn't sound any creepier...


----------



## Mprinsje

Listening to the new Enter Shikari

Kinda meh songwriting, absolutely hate the production


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I've been listening to the latest Carnifex and Protest the Hero albums a lot the last few weeks. Mad good jams


----------



## NTMAD8R22

I'm back in a Brett Garsed phase. Also, Richie Kotzen/Greg Howe's album Tilt.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Fat-Elf

This on 1,25x speed (or 1,5x if you're nuts).


----------



## Don Vito

I almost forgot about this. Dragonforce playing on Attack of the Show(rip) in 2000-whatever.. The guitar player falls off stage @ 0:49


----------



## FRPositiveGrid

Listening to KRIMH right now. You should check him out. A monster on the drumkit, and although guitar isn´t his main instrument, he kicks ass on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nOW-b9VrLQ&spfreload=10


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## ArchonicYordi

These guys just got confirmed for a festival Im going to!
Its been about 7 years Ive seen them last.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

....ing amazing vocals


----------



## Fat-Elf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm-cEHP6h-Q&index=12

This ....ing song keeps me alive.


----------



## Fat-Elf

[youtubevid ]b3Hqqh3CwXU[/MEDIA]


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Ephel Duath on Tidal because I heard they broke up and I has a sad.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## OmegaSlayer

Bow down, the Blind Guardian has returned and they want to be Album Of The Year 2015


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ArchonicYordi

Im pretty sure this will be my favorite album of 2015


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Just discovered this band today from reading about them in some metal magazine, they have a new album coming out next month & the preview is promising. Their debut album is pretty much a direct ripoff of Dissection's album Storm of the Light's Bane though.


----------



## MrEzzyE

Lecture about differential equations.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> Just discovered this band today from reading about them in some metal magazine, they have a new album coming out next month & the preview is promising. Their debut album is pretty much a direct ripoff of Dissection's album Storm of the Light's Bane though.




It's Obscura's Steffan Kummerer's other band


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JSanta




----------



## mortbopet

Been getting into Chet Faker lately. Amazing voice, and matches his style of tasteful electronic music perfectly.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Red Zone Rider: Vinnie Moore/KellyKeeling/Scot Coogan


----------



## monkeybike

The new Blind Guardian! It's really good!
Also, Scale the Summit - The Migration


----------



## Dusty Chalk

New SmashPups.


----------



## JEngelking




----------



## Fat-Elf

CoB is my new favorite drinking music.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## SeanSan

Yolanda Moon


----------



## gogolXmogol




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## shadowlife




----------



## zakattak192




----------



## habicore_5150

Been on a bit of A Dark Halo kick lately, I needs more stuff like this


----------



## Mprinsje

God i listened this to death when i was 16. Good to go back once in a while


----------



## JLesher6505

New PurrrrrrrRiffery has my attention at the moment


----------



## Sunlit Omega

This found its way back into my rotation. hard to believe this band went from "jumpdaf_u_ckup" to this. I don't have much else to say, crushingly heavy and the lead work is impressive.


----------



## Valeri

Blame &mdash; Official Website Death metal from Ukraine


----------



## tom_8s

Presently listening to Periphery's 'Juggernaut' - both parts, Alpha and Omega, have just raised the bar for progressive, melodic metal in 2015.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE




----------



## Sunlit Omega

One end of the spectrum to the other. I actually liked the album this was on as a whole. Challenging if you were strictly a fan of the first 4 albums. I like industrial so it clicked with me more easily.

That being said this is the best track on the album IMO and it hearkens back to the dark, moody, and melodic atmosphere of III and IV


----------



## celticelk

The new Gov't Mule/John Scofield live record. Killer.

Also, Elliott Sharp/Melvin Gibbs/Lance Carter: _Raw Meet_.


----------



## mongey

been in a hip hop mood the last week or so,

downloaded run the jewles 2 from their website and its banging


----------



## spn_phoenix_92




----------



## Forrest_H

[YOUTUBEVID]SS_8pEBaPSk[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I love this pop song, it's simple yet powerful and not boring.


----------



## Januar74

The band is as old as I am


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Ambit

Periphery - Juggernaut
CHON - Woohoo!


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## stevexc

So good.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Just discovered this band today, & I'm in love. Slavic Pagan Metal with a female vocalist & Russian lyrics just all go perfect together with the ethnic instruments


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Joe Satriani - Love Thing


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## Kobalt

Well... What else at this time, right?


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## celticelk

Dub. Lots of dub. (No dubstep, though.) Bill Laswell, Jah Wobble, Roots Radics, King Tubby, Roots Tonic, the Observers....


----------



## shadowlife

290 tracks of Bach awesomeness for $2.99- i've NEVER seen a better music deal (except maybe the similar Mozart set!) 

http://www.amazon.com/Bigger-Bach-Set-Various-artists/dp/B00C0QHX02


----------



## wildrat666

PLINI opening.....great


----------



## Fat-Elf

This would rock so hard without the synths and the autotune rapeage.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Edison's Children. *In the Last Waking Moments...* is...sublime.


celticelk said:


> Dub. Lots of dub. (No dubstep, though.) Bill Laswell, Jah Wobble, Roots Radics, King Tubby, Roots Tonic, the Observers....


Don't get me wrong, I love Bill Laswell, but you need to discover some Sly & Robbie.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## BuriedAtKyle

From A Second Story Window!! Also some local bands from my area like They Will Fall, Amoretta, Brother Wolf, Terror At The Tea Party, Auras In Allies, Lions Among Wolves, etc. Good bands I'm telling you


----------



## celticelk

Dusty Chalk said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Bill Laswell, but you need to discover some Sly & Robbie.



Well aware, thanks! I generally prefer the Roots Radics, especially against the stuff Sly & Robbie have been doing more recently, which is just too busy for me. Can't deny their importance in the evolution of roots reggae, though.


----------



## Richie666

shadowlife said:


>



Nice to seem some Hellborg! I have to dig this album out one of these days.


----------



## ridner

Devin Townsend - Infinity


----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## Fat-Elf

And suddenly it's 2011 again.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

A tribute to New Order

Previously: Airbag, Cosmograf, and Edison's Children


celticelk said:


> Well aware, thanks!


Okay, good, that was the important part. And yes, I was talking more about their 80s and 90s output, haven't kept up with them recently. I suspect because they got too "busy" for my tastes, which strikes me as antithetical to the dub aesthetic.


----------



## lamtran49

I'm replaying this countless times  I mean who wouldnt like female vocalist into heavy music especially when she can scream like a banshee but has a melting clean voice like this. Just check them out guys https://www.facebook.com/WINDRUNNERBAND


----------



## ridner

Z2: Dark Matters (Raw)


----------



## Mprinsje

intro guitar lead thingy has been stuck in my head for days.


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

It's hard for me to find anything good these days. The only present day band I really love is The Amity Affliction, but other than that I'm still stuck in the mid 2000's when KSE, Trivium, and BFMV (all the badass metalcore bands) were the big thing!


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## vansinn

Listening a lot to Indian music, especially Citar, like Anoushka Shankar.
Then came upon this somewhat different type of music, at least for a Westerner:


----------



## Geysd

KingVee said:


> Well... What else at this time, right?



Can't stop listening to them!


----------



## Unburdened

Exivious - Liminal
Frank Zappa - The Grand Wazoo
Gorguts - Obscura
Egality - Euphoric Disdain
Mats and Morgan - Live
Meshuggah - Catch 33
The usual suspects...


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

Geysd said:


> Can't stop listening to them!



My friend got me to listen to these guys, and I think this album, and it is some of the best riffage I have ever heard!!!! Those guys are talented!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Cyntex

Still frikkin' badass after more than a decade


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Been getting back into this band... it's a ....ing miracle that Jocke Skog managed to make a ....ing Sansamp (the original version, too) sound this heavy.


----------



## Daniel Vasconcelos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjkYbaqjNLs

Edguy


----------



## Fat-Elf

Apart from the intro sample, I legit like this song.


----------



## celticelk

First Listen: Ibeyi, 'Ibeyi' : NPR


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

They just had a 1 hour preview stream of their new album, best one since their debut in 2007


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Kobalt




----------



## Cyntex

oooh ooh


----------



## Wiz

With Our Arms To The Sun - Tessellation - great, mostly unknown post-rock band currently touring with John 5 for his solo tour.


----------



## 5150-007

Sacred Mother Tonque - Seven

Andy James riffage is just awesome...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGoXwbt32vs


----------



## redstone




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## OmegaSlayer

For 
Japan Lovers
Melodic Death Lovers
Nice Chops Lovers
ESP Lovers


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Chopin is always a good choice.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater's Twelve-step Suite in its entirety:

The Glass Prison
This Dying Soul
The Root of All Evil
Repentance: VIII. Regret / IX. Restitution
The Shattered Fortress


----------



## ArchonicYordi

These guys are so good!


----------



## redstone




----------



## ArchonicYordi

I really dig that Disco part!^


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Spaceman_Spiff




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Opeth - Bleak


----------



## QuantumCybin

So fvcking heavy for 1975...the mood, atmosphere, and story they set up with this song just slays. When the solo comes in around 5:25 with that killer bass groove...goosebumps every time


----------



## JD27




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## PunchLine

Great thread, lots of new music to discover here... I've been listening to a lot of jazz and fusion lately:

Jerome Hol Trio - You'll Hear It (2012)
Jukka Tolonen - Cool Trane, Tolonen Plays Coltrane! (2006)
Mustafa Donmez - Short Stories (2013)
Rez Abbasi - Continuous Beat (2012)
Eric Johnson & Mike Stern - Electric (2014)


----------



## PunchLine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Been getting back into this band... it's a ....ing miracle that Jocke Skog managed to make a ....ing Sansamp (the original version, too) sound this heavy.




Isn't this album great? I remembered it and took it out of my old CD box to listen to it when I was checking the Artists section of the Ran Guitars website not long ago


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Larry Carlton - High Steppin'


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf

Reminds me of last summer back when I was in army and this song was playing all the time on the radio. -v-


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## shadowlife

Bach Cello Suites played by Jian Wang


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Yeah, uh huh. Don't be hatin'. ;-)


----------



## piggins411

New Jeff Rosenstock


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## CharlatanOfficial

Currently listening to my debut single 'Relief'

For fans of Corelia, Periphery, TesseracT, Animals As Leaders etc.

If you haven't heard my new song yet then be sure to check it out, and if you like it, it's free to download  https://soundcloud.com/charlatan-official/relief


----------



## Skyblue

Ghost's Infestissumam. What a wonderful album.


----------



## Kobalt




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Slunk Dragon

This whole album has been my new jam!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Rock4ever

Steven Wilson Hand Cannot Erase.


----------



## JD27

Been enjoying this new Cancer Bats album stream. A nice sludgy hardcore mix going on.

Streaming for Zero: Listen to the New Cancer Bats Album Right Now - MetalSucks


----------



## Don Vito

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



This one is supposed to be inspired by Donkey Kong.


----------



## NickS

I've been on a huge Pantera kick lately, and although I've always loved Dime, he is edging toward being my favorite

I looked a few pages back on this thread and didn't see it posted, but I assume some of you guys have come across him on Youtube. He is one hell of a player, and Dime is his favorite as well.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Chiba666

Grand Magus - Triumph and Power - The Naked and the Dead


----------



## simonXsludge

Leviathan - Scar Sighted


----------



## hesiek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlHEeT5jDLs


----------



## Sumsar

Normally I would post some death / black metal shit, but today I am having a flashback to when I started listening to metal, so yeah, good old Nightwish albums it is


----------



## gorthul

Maladie - Still

Amazing album!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/apostasy-records/maladie-inexistentia[/SC]


----------



## Koop

I've been hooked on The Dillinger Escape Plan recently, I'm glad I gave them another chance after not being able to get into their stuff a few years ago... One of Us is The Killer is such a solid album. I haven't listened to much of Calculating Infinity or Miss Machine, but Ire Works and Option Paralysis are really solid as well


----------



## Chiba666

Cynic - Traced in Air


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## MikeH




----------



## Kobalt




----------



## Nlelith

That lead...


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Woke Up Dead

NickS said:


> I've been on a huge Pantera kick lately, and although I've always loved Dime, he is edging toward being my favorite
> 
> I looked a few pages back on this thread and didn't see it posted, but I assume some of you guys have come across him on Youtube. He is one hell of a player, and Dime is his favorite as well.



Me too dude. A lot of Pantera lately. Time to sit down and learn some solos. I love it all way more than I thought or remembered.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song will haunt me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Dat groove...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## shadowlife

Paganini: Violin and Guitar Works


----------



## habicore_5150

Yeah yeah, pi Day, whatever. Have some AtB


----------



## Inverted11

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbxgYlcNxE8


----------



## Chiba666

Upod on Shuffle so just had Grand Magus - The Naked and the Dead. Now

Toxis Garbage Island - Gojira


----------



## habicore_5150

On a bit of an Amon Amarth kick today


----------



## JD27

Stream Alkaloid's Entire The Malkuth Grimoire Right Now! - MetalSucks


----------



## Chiba666

Wardruna - Sowelu.

I can't get enough of this album. Easily in my top 10 of all time.


----------



## habicore_5150

St. Patty's Day jams


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## youngthrasher9

The new Carach Angren is freaking sweet! 

I also just started getting into Fit For An Autopsy. Holy shite Hellbound is awesome.


----------



## Deception

Entheos - Primal



The Faceless - Planetary Duality

 

Red Seas Fire - Resolution


----------



## Necris




----------



## TotlaMag

Right now I'm listening to a lot of post-rock/post-metal, Some EDM here and there and a lot of Prog of course


----------



## habicore_5150

Something along the lines of "Battle of the Distorted Basses"







Out of those 3, I think Skinlab (at the time) has the most distorted bass tone


----------



## FretsOnFyre

That solo...


----------



## Dem Bones




----------



## SeditiousDissent

_Diorama_ by Silverchair.

This is my favorite album of all time. When I was in college, I actually pre-ordered this from Australia, because it would be several months before it was to be released in the States.


----------



## Skyblue

Found this cool new Israeli band- 



Really digging it so far.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

From Kazakhstan


----------



## habicore_5150

During my trek across Spotify in searching for more industrial metal bands (I need more dammit), I wound up in the melodeath department. And of course, what I found (more like re-discovered) is...



Kinda convinced that this might be the only metal band that Death the Kid will listen to


----------



## tm20




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Been listening to a lot of Van Halen, Rhoads and Lee era Ozzy, 80s Ratt and Dokken, as well as 70s Kiss and Led Zeppelin I-IV.


----------



## Necris




----------



## shadowlife




----------



## AndrewFTMfan




----------



## JD27

This time with 100% more bass on every track.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Bought the newest Job For A Cowboy last Friday. 

Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Skyblue

Kutiman is awesome.


----------



## Mprinsje

Anyone who says this isn't the best Slipknot record is wrong. Not a single bad track on here and Three Nil goes so freaking hard.


----------



## shadowlife

New Michael Schenker!


----------



## JD27

Some good progressive rock/metal. Digging the new album


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## TRENCHLORD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRK3jjeF2zI


----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## col




----------



## redstone




----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## JD27




----------



## ArchonicYordi

^ I ordered that album last week, cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## habicore_5150

Just a light peppering of thrash


----------



## mr coffee

X Marks The Pedwalk - House of Rain

-m


----------



## hairychris




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Repner




----------



## redstone




----------



## IbanezDaemon

So shocked to hear of the death of
former YJM keyboardist Mats Olaussson
recently.

Here he is jamming out with Marcel Coenen.

RIP Mats.


----------



## metaldoggie

Prog leanings from Ginger Wildheart!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwyJtIh8SzM&index=1&list=RDWwyJtIh8SzM


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

Der Weg Einer Freiheit - Stellar. Absolutely killer black metal even if you don't generally like black metal.



and also very good, but more conventional:


----------



## Necris




----------



## spilla

Got to see these guys live at Soundwave... the second half of this song is beyond epic!


----------



## ArchonicYordi




----------



## celticelk

New release day! On my playlist:
Cassandra Wilson
Royal Thunder
Minsk


----------



## TrentWitcher




----------



## habicore_5150

Kinda hard to believe that this is what Dave McClain looked like when he had hair at the time


----------



## Triple7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6gAlCN0f4Y

I can't figure out for the life of me how to just post the video instead of the link.


----------



## JD27




----------



## redstone




----------



## Dutchbooked

I can only listen to Monique Haas play Debussy.


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

This song in general simply refuses to leave my head..._especially_ with her voice. Good lawd!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Sitting in front of the computer late at night with the headphones on, the love of my life asleep behind me...this album just takes me on a journey.


----------



## Repner




----------



## Dutchbooked

Lisitsa shreds any shredder on guitar by an order of magnitude. I watch her and laugh at myself for how pathetic my chord changes are speed wise on guitar.


----------



## JD27




----------



## poopyalligator

I am definitely going to lose some metal points here, but I love this ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4eew6iqa90


----------



## celticelk

Quick tip: your YouTube link has to start with "http" for the auto-embed to work. If you're logged in to YT, your links probably start with "https" by default; edit them *before* you submit your post. The auto-embed script doesn't run on edited posts.


----------



## col

Definitely an underappreciated band:


----------



## Laimon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WcopLM6xpE


----------



## redstone

Dutchbooked said:


> I can only listen to Monique Haas play Debussy.



But she plays le passepied way too slow  (and clair de lune)



Dutchbooked said:


> Lisitsa shreds any shredder on guitar by an order of magnitude. I watch her and laugh at myself for how pathetic my chord changes are speed wise on guitar.



Give Alexey his chance  https://youtu.be/aE1RXuL2pgU?t=37m
https://youtu.be/aE1RXuL2pgU?t=48m30s
https://youtu.be/aE1RXuL2pgU?t=57m


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Tony MaAlpine with Jeff Loomis:

Square Circles:


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Dan_Vacant

I've been regetting into the stuff when I was younger and edgier. lmao


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - 8vm!!


----------



## Kobalt

Thrash until my dying days.

GODDAMN these guys deliver.


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm really enjoying Robben Ford's new album. This guy's an amazing composer and player. 

Really enjoying Steve Lukather's Transition. 

And for the first time I found Vai's Stillness in Motion a bit redundant in terms of wankery. 

Age is slowly creeeeping in....

Not Technical Difficulties, but definitely Vibrato! 

Have an awesome week, friends.


----------



## Robert_Rayvid

plini - the end of everything
polyphia - muse


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Just found this little gem:


----------



## pink freud

Earth Day - Devin Townsend, as is tradition.


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Panama


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Shrapnel Shredfest:


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## JD27

This is some sort of crazy 80's dark synthpop house music lifted from a horror movie and placed directly in hell. And for some reason, I have been listening to it all day at work.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Love this song !!!. 

Liv Moon `Black Ruby`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QammBsMHk04

One of my favourite metal bands from Japan !!!.


----------



## George Djentson

Just a Gigolo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4q...d=CodmlmxpZeQ&annotation_id=annotation_824699


----------



## Meursault




----------



## celticelk

Four Phantoms | Profound Lore Records


----------



## Cyntex

"I remember when I used to be nostalgic"  lol, checking out some old .... on youtube, deftones, mm, NIN and Slipknot. In hindsight it was pretty good actually!


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## hairychris




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Serenity

Lately i've been listening to loads of Gojira, The Defiled, and Metallica. But i just picked up Butcher Babies Goliath album after hearing a couple of tunes on youtube, and i have to say i'm pretty impressed so far.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

this has become the song I play when testing out a bass. lol


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzVIMLf0CfM&feature=related


Fields Of The Nephilim `Love Under Will` 

Love this song !!!. 


"Between the cracks and hollows, the earth is good..."

If anyone here loves their music dark and mysterious, then check this awesome band out !!!.


----------



## Serenity

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzVIMLf0CfM&feature=related
> 
> 
> Fields Of The Nephilim `Love Under Will`
> 
> Love this song !!!.
> 
> 
> "Between the cracks and hollows, the earth is good..."
> 
> If anyone here loves their music dark and mysterious, then check this awesome band out !!!.


Great choice. One of my all-time favorite bands.


----------



## Prog_Freak

Well kinda depends on the mood I'm in at that moment.
Been listening mostly a mix of metal genres : Avenged, Animals as Leaders,Dream Theater,Nightwish, Satriani and Vai.
Non-metal wise it's been a steady diet of: Larry Carlton, Robben Ford, Al DiMeola and Paganini (Classical) for a break.


----------



## celticelk

David Torn's new release, _only sky_. Outstanding.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Glass Cloud

Lots of minus the bear(as usual). And lots of this(dat nostalgia)


----------



## Glass Cloud

accidental doublepost


----------



## crg123

Another Alcest day haha:


----------



## celticelk




----------



## Dan_Vacant

as much .... as post grunge gets I think these dudes are cool, and they were my jam in middle school.


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## habicore_5150

It's that day as we all know


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Like, at _least_ 5 times a day, y'all...


----------



## RockyStar

Dio - Stand Up And Shout


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Bloody_Inferno said:


>





Awesome piece of music, I can remember when I first heard it in a music class and my lecturer saying to me `I think you will like this piece of music it was the Thrash Metal of the 19th century`!!!. 

Stravinsky`s `Firebird Suite` is also awesome, and would be excellent for a movie soundtrack !!!. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzPsJ_ikpGE


Do you like Holst`s Planet Suite ? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6HUVYQ63GY


----------



## USMarine75

The greatest gym song of all time on repeat...


----------



## desmondtencents

I've been on a pretty long Baroness kick lately.
I throw other stuff in there of course but I think this might be the longest run I've ever had with one "primary" band hitting the speakers in my vehicle.
I'm really looking forward to hearing some new material from them soon!


----------



## Chiba666

Watain, and more Watain.

The Wild Hunt has just kicked in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Serenity

The last couple of days i've been listening to loads of Jane's Addiction, especially the Live In NYC album. Seriously good show. The band are on fire! Perry might not quite be able to hit the really high stuff anymore, but it doesn't distract from what is a great performance. And Navarro's guitar sounds amazing. Makes me want to go out and grab a JCM900. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1MnrEbBWWk


----------



## Ulvhedin

Crashland, from the new Arcturus album!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O16IYM3Gxc


----------



## Arkeion

Phillip Phillips currently. He's an incredibly catchy song-writer. He's my fallback when I'm looking for a change of pace. 

While it isn't his original, this is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Feared's new album Synder. Ola has outdone himself once again


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## stevexc

Literally nothing but Blind Guardian for the past week straight. I've played through Imaginations from the Other Side at least a dozen times, start to finish, and I'm actually noticing some serious improvement. When I'm not playing, I've got one of their tracks going.

New gear is a wonderful thing for inspiration...


----------



## Dem Bones




----------



## tm20




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Dusty Chalk

SPC ECO (Dean Garcia of Curve with his daughter Rose Berlin on lead vocals), *SPC and Time*, Vols. 1 & 2.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Haggard `The Final Victory`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WlpALnQdN8

Excellent band !!!.


----------



## isispelican

Listen To Ghost "Cirice" - Children of Ghost


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Just discovered Leprous -- listening to The Congregation and Coal. Definitely purchasing both.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nile `Execration Text`


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44jRUTKDLYI


Classic !!!.


----------



## hairychris

Tickets for November in London bought. They absolutely destroy live.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Morbid Angel `Immortal Rites`


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7KxPGPVcwM

Classic !!!.


----------



## Arkeion

Rediscovering Carcass.

Heartworkkkkk!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Camel `Freefall` 

This is the first track from the `Mirage` album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_gXiEKzDZY


Classic 70`s prog !!!.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Dusty Chalk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYE7XCVAiBQ


----------



## USMarine75

OMFG my side hurts after listening to this!


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Faith No More, *Angel Dust* bonus disk (yes, legally!)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Cradle Of Filth `To Eve The Art Of Witchcraft`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C7VELOgQFk


I love this song !!!.


----------



## celticelk

_Simulacrum_: heavy metal/weird jazz organ trio featuring John Medeski, on John Zorn's Tzadik label.


----------



## Kobalt




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Siouxsie And The Banshees `Spellbound`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9otg_Cm50RE

Classic !!!.


----------



## redstone




----------



## Fryderyczek

Started listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan. Weird, I'm more of a groove/sludge/doom/stoner metal fan.


----------



## JD27




----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

I've been listening to a good bit of Mastodon lately.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## celticelk

Lots of David Torn, Andre LaFosse, and dub reggae.


----------



## Masoo2

Really considering making a cheesy cover of this (parody) song.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Been really listening to a lot of Russian Circles, If These Trees Could Talk, and Pelican lately. Can't believe I've missed out on these bands for so long. Really been on the hunt for some instrumental stuff like this for a while, and I've finally found what I wanted.

Good thing is, I have plenty of albums to catch up on now.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Arch Enemy `Dead Eyes See No Future`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIKL3HTpAwU


Classic !!!.


----------



## Cyntex

Just ordered a bunch of tech-stuff from Unique Leader records, stoked!


----------



## Joe Harvatt




----------



## celticelk

Philip Glass: Complete Piano Etudes
Lots of Arvo Part, mainly his choral works


----------



## Marschmellow

Sions Funeral - Becoming God


----------



## redstone

Don Vito said:


>




I came to post this


----------



## celticelk

The debut from Khemmis: Absolution | Khemmis

FFO Pallbearer, YOB, other progressive doom


----------



## mrjones_ass

Sol niger within!
Never gets old!


----------



## JD27

So sick.


----------



## TheFranMan

Been listening to a lot of Nocturnal Rites of late. Got me back into playing around on my 7.


----------



## texshred777

Nevermore. 

The year of the Voyager, live.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## snissors

Opeth. Deliverance.


----------



## Speedos

Estas Tonne, my FAVORITE classic guitar dude...absolute stunning melodies


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Azyiu

Animals As Leaders - Nephele


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Nile `Ramesses Bringer Of War` 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwcRXbVC4k8


Classic !!!.


----------



## Kobalt

Why not?


----------



## mrjones_ass

Incubus - Fungus amongus!


----------



## Forrest_H

for teh feels


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion `Poupée de cire, poupée de son`





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFD7YIk_9dw

Awesome !!!.


----------



## mrjones_ass

Tool, undertow!!


----------



## Dcm81

The Helix Nebula
and
Vitalism


----------



## texshred777

The Great Misdirect


----------



## BucketheadRules

Silencer. Finally brought myself to listen to "Death - Pierce Me" again. It's not a pleasant listen, is it?


----------



## Deception

Recently got into Leprous after seeing them at UK Tech Fest


----------



## bloodblind

Some great instrumental music, fantastic guitar playing just released by a friend of mine after a lot of hard work this last few years. please check it out. 




http://davebrons.com/
https://davebrons.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## JD27




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## celticelk

An advance track from the upcoming Myrkur full-length: Viking's Choice: Myrkur, 'Skøgen Skulle Dø' : All Songs Considered : NPR


----------



## Uncle_Ebeneezer

Pac - All Eyez on Me disc 1
Grateful Dead - American Beauty
Phish - 12/31/93
Phish 6/14/94
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue

Gotta have variety phanners. Can't be listening to the same HAmmett solos for days.


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Dennis Boy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0D8c2lsc-E

I'm on a Pink Floyd mode right now


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting my Smashing Pumpkins on:


----------



## jeremyb

New Northlane album, .....


----------



## Cyntex

Waiting for the new Kronos pre-order to arrive


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## vick1000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KKYJD09qCk


----------



## Shrediablo

Selfless self promotion, but what the heck! Dropping this single today with the band, chug!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRVH5K_r9EA


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Speedos




----------



## HyperKinetic

Haji's Kitchen - imo one of the most underrated progressive metal bands ever - especially this records (Think Alice in Chains crossed with Dream Theater).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Fripp & Eno. Decided to start listening to ambient music.

Also going to go through all of King Crimson's albums in order.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been listening to this album for the past week or so. Absolutely love it. Definitely one of my new favorite all-time albums. Especially this last song. I get shivers everytime when that One Last Time-part comes.


----------



## Joose

This. When did Chimaira and As I Lay Dying have a child?


----------



## Fat-Elf

I remember hearing this band's music for the first time on the God of War 3 soundtrack. Listened to their debut album at work last night and this song really got me. Shame that they never really went big.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Aviator

Love that guest solo by Jakub Zytecki


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Genocide `Black Sanctuary`





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8brQL5KvyM

One of my most favourite bands from Japan, if you like early King Diamond or Mercyful Fate you will love this !!!. 

Classic !!!.


----------



## JD27




----------



## dax21

Japanese band, if you are into Darkest Hour chances are you will like these dudes too.


----------



## celticelk

Last day to stream the new Chelsea Wolfe at NPR before its release: First Listen: Chelsea Wolfe, 'Abyss' : NPR


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Jarmake

This kicks my ass atm. Also:



Some mighty fine finnish stuff. 

Oh, also... Tomorrow starts jalometalli festival here in oulu. Holy crap it's going to be good (even though I won't go inside... You can hear the bands on the outside too and don't have to pay incredibly high sums for alcohol as you can bring your own.).


----------



## Mprinsje

It's time for the new Dr. Dre y'all! just started listening.


----------



## SeductionS

Mprinsje said:


> It's time for the new Dr. Dre y'all! just started listening.



Been listening all noon/evening.
Not bad, but not great either...

I like the 90's beats but for me it lacks of dre vocals/raps


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Another band with 3 guitarists:


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Been listening to Xanthochroid again recently:


----------



## Dan Vasc

Elvenking - "Disappearing Sands" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLYRiXEexRY&list=PLwzKpoFhPiauOIUjlUYT_kdplLqXtI9sd&index=5


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Atheist `Unholy War`







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OgNftP8oU8

Classic !!!.


----------



## Kobalt

Awww yeh.


----------



## JD27

The new Rivers of Nihil album stream

RIVERS OF NIHIL | Monarchy


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I remember hearing this band's music for the first time on the God of War 3 soundtrack. Listened to their debut album at work last night and this song really got me. Shame that they never really went big.



Dude Munity Within were awesome. Totally thought they were gonna blow up when Roadrunner signed them for that album. I saw them on tour with Sonata Arctica in 2010 and the power metal nerds couldn't hold Chris(the singer) up with their feeble arms when he was crowd surfing. He fell straight on his back onto the floor, and got right back up and started singing again flawlessly.


----------



## Repner




----------



## celticelk

Pre-release stream of the new Myrkur: Stream Myrkur's New Album 'M' in Full with Terrorizer


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Repner

Haha. Just discovered there is a metal song about my home town. It's not bad either. 


Nice timing considering the annual festival commemorating the battle mentioned in the song is being set up right now.


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## youngthrasher9

I always used to think that Wintersun's Time I had kind of a thin sounding mix (despite how orchestral and full it is), but 2 days ago my friend and I wired up the dual 12" Kicker CompS subwoofers into my truck's system, and everything changed. Apparently I just never listened to the album through anything that could support the bass spectrum of it. It's a new album to me again.


----------



## stevexc

Holy dick, just discovered these guys. The vocalist was also in Control Denied.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm getting my KoRn on at the moment...the main riff to this song was one of the first I learned on guitar.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## JD27

Come Stream The Punky, Spacey Debut PUBLICIST UK Record - Metal Injection


----------



## Ray7x

New Debut album " Birth and the Burial" by Act of Defiance!

love it!


----------



## fcnsc

I am listening to a mix of G3 live clips.


----------



## Doug N

stevexc said:


> Holy dick, just discovered these guys. The vocalist was also in Control Denied.




I'm immediately incorporating holy dick into my daily vocabulary.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Suicidal Tendencies `Institutionalized`





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ

Classic !!!.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Dusty Chalk

https://juddmadden.bandcamp.com/album/waterfall-ii


----------



## Shask

Babymetal!!


----------



## Demiurge

Pain of Salvation- The Perfect Element, because I am a glutton for emotional abuse.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mr. Bungle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ_3F93hgZw


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Napalm Death `Scum` (recorded by the BBC in 1988)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzmXQY0l5Xs








Classic !!!. 

Does anyone in the UK remember the Arena Heavy Metal documentary that was broadcast on BBC 2 in 1989, and the `Heavy Metal Heaven` show presented by Elvira (which had Slayer, Metallica and Napalm Death filmed for the show) ?


----------



## SeductionS

Can't get enough of this...


As great as Wolfheart is, as much I hate Tuomas Saukkonen for disbanding all bands/projects he was in.

I loved the variety he had going on with bands like Black Sun Aeon, Before the Dawn, RoutaSielu, Dawn Of Solace and The Final Harvest.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Mangle

Overkill - W.F.O. (Wide F*ckin' Open) Just don't know why this band isn't biggger than they are. For pure face smacking thrash these guys are relentless. "Under One", "Supersonic Hate", "Up To Zero" & "They Eat Their Young".... these tracks are classic east coast thrash. F*cking smoking!


----------



## broj15

Been listening to The Mountain Goats a ton lately (long time fan, but I've already seen him once this year and was blown away and will be seeing him again next week). Might not be this forums style of music, but I think a majority of us can appreciate this song:


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Cake Machine

Gridlink Discography. Altogether lasts about as long as some Yes songs, so why not... Unless you dislike being fully steamrolled, then that's a strong answer to "why not?".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBpqFi4NfHE

^^ 2nd album.


----------



## Cake Machine

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Napalm Death `Scum` (recorded by the BBC in 1988)



I think you're thinking of The Peel Sessions! Which itself is so awesome. SCUM is basically two records, by two different lineups, shoehorned onto one release - it was all recorded in Birmingham. [/grindcore nerd]. I always liked "From Enslavement To Obliteration" better, of the early studio albums.

now playing
Khanate - Things Viral

and now I think I need a hug


----------



## Cake Machine

THOU - Heathen

CRUSHING


----------



## Joel Scott

The Acacia Strain! their last few albums on rotate


----------



## BucketheadRules

Silencer. Been listening to "Death, Pierce Me" a lot today... am I a masochist yet?


----------



## Cake Machine

INFEST - No Man's Slave

Way-to-work music if ever you heard it


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Onyx (free preview link)

"Damnbient", but this is one of the prettier releases.


----------



## Cake Machine

MF DOOM - Vaudeville Villain

SO GOOD


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Killing Joke/ Asteroid live 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt4A525sy3s


----------



## J-Fender7

Ive been listening to Cattle Decap's new album on repeat the last few days. But currently, I'm actually jamming some Chevelle


----------



## Dusty Chalk

High Plains Drifter said:


> Killing Joke/ Asteroid live
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt4A525sy3s


I love that song. Darth Jaz has one of the greatest voices in rock'n'roll. It's like a chainsaw ripping through very wet flesh.

I used to greet people at the door by...I knew they could hear me through the door, so I would sing, "Five seconds till it hits us...Three seconds to ground...One second to..." and I would time it so that I'd be opening the door with, "Asterooooooooooooooooid!"

So yeah, now I'm listening to that, too. I think I'll put on Wardance next.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

The fvcking brees on this album


----------



## celticelk

Mixes from BLACK YO)))GA: http://mixcloud.com/BLACKYOGA/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dusty Chalk said:


> I love that song. Darth Jaz has one of the greatest voices in rock'n'roll. It's like a chainsaw ripping through very wet flesh.
> 
> I used to greet people at the door by...I knew they could hear me through the door, so I would sing, "Five seconds till it hits us...Three seconds to ground...One second to..." and I would time it so that I'd be opening the door with, "Asterooooooooooooooooid!"
> 
> So yeah, now I'm listening to that, too. I think I'll put on Wardance next.



Pretty appropriate analogy right there... indeed like the chainsaw through wet flesh lol. I dug on their self entitled album for quite a while somewhere around the mid- late 80's. Even though I was a little late to the party, songs like the bittersweet Love Like Blood and the hypnotic throbbing wave of Total Invasion kept me very much mesmerized. Their stage presence ( pretty much Jaz) and their overall unique mix of ear candy was really solid... the synthesized backs and the flesh-cutting saw that was Jaz, along with the high energy skills of Big Paul... awesome stuff. 

A big "Hell Yea!" to War Dance too... Requiem all the way through imo. 

No idea where I was going with all that.  ... easy to for me to start rambling on in a frenzied religious-like passion where certain bands are concerned lol. 

Hell, I was the kid that tried to get away playing "Careful With That Axe, Eugene" at Thanksgiving dinner one year... keeping it relatively quiet as "background" ambiance.... then standing up and walking calmly over to the turntable and cranking up those KLH speakers as loud as they'd go... right where the best scream was hiding! thought damned grandma was gonna stroke out right there and then in her chair! Ah... memories...


----------



## JD27




----------



## Cake Machine

Ah well done, I forgot that was out. I really liked the last one.

RUN THE JEWELS 2

Over hyped but still really good. Boppin' beats yo.


----------



## celticelk

Pre-release stream of the new Windhand album: First Listen: Windhand, 'Grief's Infernal Flower' : NPR

Also, Sunn O))) and Boris: https://sunn.bandcamp.com/album/altar-3


----------



## Cake Machine

WEEKEND NACHOS - Still

PROPER ANGRY


----------



## Beefmuffin

At work bouncing between Cattle Decap's The Anthropocene Extinction and BTBAM's Coma Ecliptic. When it starts to get too real and I can't contain the metal (the need to throw up horns or head bang) I calm down with some Cher radio.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## JD27




----------



## Great Satan

KJ - "Hosannas From The Basements Of Hell" 

https://youtu.be/Kaz9z_8Lwt8


----------



## Cake Machine

No.Fx - Theyve Actually Gotten Worse Live

Love this. Version of "Im Telling Tim" is awesome.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I always felt this band got unfairly lumped in with the nu-metal movement and didn't really get the credit they deserve for sounding as unique as they do. Could just be me, though.


----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Lie (from Once In A Livetime)


----------



## Mprinsje

Fvcking sick band this


----------



## vick1000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEKeHo5fLNM


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Amorphis - Under the Red Cloud

Mad at myself for letting this release slide under my radar for 10 whole days, but it's mine now.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Bit different from my usual tastes, but for some reason I just can't stop listening to this song. Also awesome to see Alissa White-Gluz featured in it


----------



## Cake Machine

ISIS - Panopticon

I'm back on an Isis tip after a while of not listening to them. Maybe I'll get into "In The Absence Of Truth" now. I hated it when it came out.


----------



## Great Satan

Tau Cross - You People
https://taucross.bandcamp.com/track/you-people


----------



## p4vl

Megadeth-Killing is My Business, Peace Sells, Rust in Peace and various b-sides (KiMB is the only album that benefited from the remasters). Can't get enough old-school Megadeth (except for So Far, So Good...So What, which should be used in drug use prevention programs).

Dave was a kick ass guitar player and riff writer back in the day (in standard-ish tuning, no less). His solos always had more balls.


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Ultra Bass (from Right Here, Right Now)


----------



## celticelk

Queller | Nadja


----------



## Azyiu

Chick Corea Elektric Band - Eye Of The Beholder


----------



## Cake Machine

Will Haven - Carpe Diem

Most underrated heavy band of their time. So wrongly lumped in with nu-metal, and put on some truly heinous tours (in the UK, anyway). Saw them a few months ago at Temples festival and they brought it so hard. This album is amazing.


----------



## Skyblue

Randomly popped up on YT suggestions a few days ago and I've been hooked since. I'm a melancholy addict.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Death- 1000 Eyes
Kyuss- Thumb
Queens Of The Stone Age- Everybody Knows That You're Insane

etc, etc....


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just heard this for the first time. Definitely my new favorite song by AAL. Nothing else comes even close.


----------



## Masoo2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kkl7CiCghVI




(I don't know how to properly post the vid lel)


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## ThePIGI King

\m/ IMPENDING DOOM \m/

Seriously, if you don't know them, you should. Sick band.
Good song to look up of 'em if you want is Death Will Reign, More Than Conquerors, My Own Maker...the list goes on.


----------



## TheStig1214

Been loving The Sword's new album. Took some getting used to the new direction but now I've pretty much learned all the songs by ear.


----------



## Cake Machine

Astor Piazolla - La Camorra


----------



## Cake Machine

Shabazz Palaces - Black Up

Alternative hiphop. 10/10 would listen another 1000 times.


----------



## bloc

Just finished listening to this and I can already tell it will be one of my favourites in the near future.


----------



## Cake Machine

Carry On - A Life Less Plagued


----------



## tm20




----------



## celticelk

The just-released album by Eivind Aarset: I.E - Music - Eivind Aarset


----------



## Cake Machine

tm20 said:


>




I quite like this, never heard of them before. Not keen on the mix though. Sounds like the vocalist's mum did it, ha.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## JD27

I loved their last album "Climax" when they were still called Beastmilk. The new album is good, a bit different though.


----------



## Azyiu

Faith No More - From The Dead


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sorry, but... 

Best damn song ever... 

Maybe probably not, but at least right now it is. 

Worked almost 11 hours... hard. Came home... Sat night... all alone. Done mode... Girl will be home in 30 minutes... time to let this song play out at full crank... vibrating walls... then let some of my own musical blood spill forth through my digits onto their bound rosewood stage. 

Until then... 

Killing Joke- Blood On Your Hands


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I didn't really dig this album all that much at first compared to stuff like "Machina: The Machines of God" and "Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness", but I've really grown to appreciate this album over time. It makes for excellent chill-out music.


----------



## Cake Machine

YOB - The Unreal Never Lived

[Youtubevid]Y5eadgIsY1U[/MEDIA]
[Youtubevid]j10Mqm1-KZ8[/MEDIA]

They never sounded so go as on this and 'The Illusion Of Motion'... Two of my favourite albums ever, i burnt them out overplaying them a few years back, but now they're well back on the radar. Holy ...., that tone. Forgot about that... Now on the 4th and final track of this hour long album. 'The Mental Tyrant'... It just casts such shame on so many bands daring to claim epicness. Preposterously effective stuff.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Friends of Dean Martinez


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Cake Machine

Magrudergrind - Magrudergrind



CHOOOOON.


----------



## ThePIGI King

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRbTwUcPT8Q
and
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRd0kXFLvC8


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I discovered this band via Loudwire.com, and pretty much became addicted to this song. It's the perfect blend of A-tuned riffage and good melodic rock, at least to my ears!


----------



## Azyiu

George Michael - Kissing A Fool

...what? Do I have to listen to Death Metal 24/7/365? LOL!


----------



## Cake Machine

Here It Is, People! The Craig David and Killswitch Engage Collab You've All Been Waiting For | NOISEY

This

And

Grildloink - longhena

[Youtubevid]oHpMnwybGIY[/MEDIA]


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Like a finely aged Scotch... on the rocks.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-XaaTqOICU&feature=share


----------



## jr1092




----------



## Jiri Dolezal

Symphony X - Underworld

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z3AHbjeb1U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZe-Pmgq9DY


----------



## tm20




----------



## tm20

Cake Machine said:


> I quite like this, never heard of them before. Not keen on the mix though. Sounds like the vocalist's mum did it, ha.



i quite like it  it was mixed by Will Putney who also has produced for Fit For An Autopsy and Northlane


----------



## Cake Machine

Its not too bad, it just very kind to the singer! Haha..

N.p.Coalesce - Ox

Its an awesome album. I fear a younger generation might not be aware of how amazing Coalesce were. Dirty, dirty twisty hardcore. This was a .... comeback record.

Edit. Why cant i say T I T S? Schutzstaffel.org!! I think the expletives filter should be set up to switch off when we talk about hardcore royalty.


----------



## Tylor

St. Vincent - Actor


----------



## damigu

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## Cake Machine

Monarch! - Die Tonight

Disgusting drone doom/sludge from la fraunce with a preposterous guitar tone.


----------



## watson503

Mustaine's banter in-between songs at this show... @ 21:00 in as he introduces In My Darkest Hour...lmmfao


----------



## ncfiala

Currently listening to Electric Wizard - Dopethrone in the office. In the car, Dawnbringer - Nucleus, Black Cobra - Invernal, Black Tusk - Tend No Wounds, Red Fang - Red Fang, Ahab - The Call of the Wretched Sea, Into Another - Omens, Built to Spill - Untethered Moon.


----------



## Nanoverse

Failure. Looking forward to seeing theses guys live this Saturday 

Soundcloud.com/nanoverse


----------



## Jiri Dolezal

Luca Turilli`s Rhapsody - Prometheus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPk3wYHFTaM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9I4rA1p5Y4

Best!


----------



## tm20

i bet Thy Art Is Murder got some ideas from this song


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## MatthewK

That Shut Up and Dance song is catchy as .... and I can't stop listening to it. Haters gonna hate, but I friggin' love fun pop music like that.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Cake Machine

Nile - Ithyphallic - in my '_giving albums i dont like another chance' _series of selections... I remember hating it on release but its not that bad. It really doesnt have the cohesion or vibe of sheer mastery of 'Annihilation...', feeling much choppier. This peaks with the title track and 'Papyrus Containing [stuff]' in the middle and the performances are amazing, especially the drums. There are some awesome bits, riffs, interesting ideas, exciting breaks, no doubt. But the structures are a bit 'riff salad' too much.

This also sounds quite bad, like they used the 'balled-up underwear in the guitar's mouth' VST preset, and like someone accidentally leant on the drum faders just before final exports, with nobody noticing they were outputting 8 ....ing million dB. 

Its a 6, and i think i will actually listen to it again. Nice reversal.


----------



## Smoked Porter

The solo is straight-up soulful.



Don Vito said:


>



I didn't care too much for that song at first, but it's grown on me a lot after listening to the album several times. I really dig his vocals on the chorus.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

God, this record makes me so pumped!!!


----------



## theonlyway

I think unearth and darkest hour need to collab and cover this


----------



## ThePhilosopher

How doesn't love (hed) PE?


----------



## theonlyway




----------



## watson503

There's some great stuff on here, if you just want to check the gig out then ff to @ 35:00 This is the first show Holy Wars was played live


----------



## Skyblue

WOW. Found them through this cool post rock channel on youtube and I'm hooked.


----------



## Guamskyy

i built the sky- Intortus EP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sft3nHYEV5c

Sithu Aye- Senpai EP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyVJQEAjn9U

THAT NEW DEMI LOVATO ALBUM, THAT SH1Z IS FIER 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhYQzSJfW1Y


----------



## Blytheryn

Don Vito said:


>




That power metal bit in the beginning makes me want rip my shirt off...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

4:35 a.m. and been up for over 24 hours now, so...


----------



## habicore_5150

I guess it was a good thing that I decided to search for Japanese Metal on YouTube


----------



## soylentgreene

My current 2 faves. \m/ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEt58y9QhCc

https://youtu.be/4SoTgZjokLU


----------



## Fat-Elf

Lonely day, every day.


----------



## Michael

Devin Townsend - Bad Devil


----------



## Fat-Elf

Back when they were a lounge band.


----------



## broj15

I'VE BEEN CALLED A SINNER


----------



## Bloodshredder

tm20 said:


> i bet Thy Art Is Murder got some ideas from this song




Well, I'm currently listening to just THAT!


----------



## ridner

Keep of Kalessin - Against the Gods


----------



## Don Vito

Don Vito said:


> I have an annual tradition of listening to Wintersun every once it becomes cold.



Happened again. Always listening to these guys once there's a chill in the air.


----------



## tm20




----------



## JD27

New Twelve Foot Ninja.

https://soundcloud.com/twelvefootninja/one-hand-killing/s-xqY4D


----------



## soylentgreene

JD27 said:


> New Twelve Foot Ninja.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/twelvefootninja/one-hand-killing/s-xqY4D



Never heard of these guys before. I kinda dug it. Thx for posting that \m/


----------



## JD27

soylentgreene said:


> Never heard of these guys before. I kinda dug it. Thx for posting that \m/



Check out Silent Machine


----------



## Don Vito

No shame in liking these guys.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I got into this album a bit late, but I can see why fans find their newer stuff a bit disappointing after this one.


----------



## Michael

Devin Townsend - A New Reign


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I know this kind of music doesn't fit in too well in here but, seriously... this is such an awesome album... every song.... loud.


----------



## DISTORT6

High Plains Drifter said:


> I know this kind of music doesn't fit in too well in here but, seriously... this is such and awesome album... every song.... loud.




Iron Maiden fits in EVERYWHERE. 
Piece of Mind is a true classic metal album.


----------



## Cake Machine

It's ATOMCK - NEVER WORK

Which is an insane and brilliant grind album with some totally far out vocals. Just have a listen to this for 5 minutes, it's absolutely barking mad, I love it. It was a free download too!


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## JD27

Liking these right now.

Haunted Shores

Good Tiger Stream New Album, A Head Full Of Moonlight - Kerrang!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## celticelk

New Anna Von Hausswolff: Stream Anna von Hausswolff's The Miraculous in full


----------



## Spicypickles

Listening to BTBAM's The Great Misdirect. I don't just jam songs, I always jam albums, so I'm listening to the whole thing.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## BucketheadRules

The new Bring Me The Horizon:



It's really good. I used to HATE these guys but they've got significantly better with each album.


----------



## tm20

sooo good


----------



## Dusty Chalk

The "awkward riff" thread made me do it: Godley & Creme, *Consequences* -- this is a wonderful catalog of totally bonkers production.


----------



## Shimme

It's like Behold the Arctopus and Zu had a lovechild that was really into Bach and Bassnectar

It's definitely weird but I really like it... I think?


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## Dusty Chalk

Shimme said:


> It's like Behold the Arctopus and Zu had a lovechild that was really into Bach and Bassnectar
> 
> It's definitely weird but I really like it... I think?


This is some seriously ....ed up ..... Dusty like.


----------



## Cake Machine

Stealth7 said:


>




Yes, fella. One of the best fastnesses from that whole decade.

n.p.BTBAM - Colours

Less enamoured with these guys' records as a lot of SS.org. But I still sometimes give em' a whirl, hoping to enjoy them as much as I enjoy watching them live. Never do, though. I tend to zone out a bit... and it's not like I'm not used to the dense music... 

Win some, lose some, eh?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Black Space Riders -- loving this, very much my cup of tea -- space rock, but harder than, e.g., Pink Floyd or Edison's Children. They even get a bit stonery on *D:REI*.


----------



## lewis

Currently Im listening to - 

DVSR - (Devastator) "Shutdown" & "The Forked tongue"
After the Burial - "Lost in the Static"
Hacktivist - Anytrack they have released
Monuments - */\/\*


----------



## Fat-Elf

Been having this song on repeat tonight. So f*cking good.


----------



## broj15

I'm a big hip hop fan, but this is totally outside my wheel house and I'm loving it for some reason.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## nkmassie

Currently going thru the Dream Theater catalog, but have been playing Metropolis II. A coworker turned me on to them. Damn.... I must have been living under a rock!


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Any love for the new Obscura video?



I give it a  and two s


----------



## Smoked Porter

Never listened to Ihsahn or Emperor very much before, but I'm really digging this song.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Negrophagist-Epitaph, Onset of Putrefaction
Fallujah-The flesh prevails, The harvest wombs
The HAARP Machine-Disclosure 

These have been on repeat all last week


----------



## Repner




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting my chillax on to some Porcupine Tree:


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Rest In Peace, you Philthy Animal.


----------



## Repner




----------



## SeductionS

Repner said:


>




I really don't know what to think about their latest album 

This, on the other hand, is a beauty:


----------



## TheHandOfStone

The new Formless song (off of their upcoming debut):


----------



## Alewreck




----------



## Repner

SeductionS said:


> I really don't know what to think about their latest album
> 
> This, on the other hand, is a beauty:




Its definitely a grower. The first disc didn't grab me right away either, but I really like the second disc.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Every Knee Shall Bow - Slayers Of Eden (2013)
Grave Declaration - When Dying Souls Scream Praise (2013)
Silent Planet - The Night God Slept (2014)


----------



## Cake Machine

40 Watt Sun - The Inside Room

If you've not had a go on this band, this is a really desperately sad album.. It's got this Irish folk song vibe, over a dirge that's somewhere between Crowbar and funeral doom, and a British Michael-Stipe-in-a-deep-emotional-rut singing on it. British as in literally (they are), and also more figuratively, with a distinctly British brand of lonely, poetic, mournful misery. Pretty heartbreaking wintertime stuff.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Listening to this album takes me back to high school...good stuff!


----------



## Axel_Blaze




----------



## Don Vito

SeductionS said:


> I really don't know what to think about their latest album
> 
> This, on the other hand, is a beauty:



Yeah, I liked when there was more metal than somber rock.


----------



## Mprinsje

tune


----------



## Don Vito

Mprinsje said:


> tune



cyberpunk demi is my current celeb crush 






this remix album isn't very good though, at least for being official


----------



## High Plains Drifter

More old-school stuff but never gets old to me.


----------



## Kashmir

Samacle said:


>




It's so weird I have to love it!


----------



## Axel_Blaze

R.I.P. Scott Weiland


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Funkaholik

ÐÑÑÐ¿Ð¿Ðµ Ð¸Ð· Ð¡ÐÐ± Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ñ Ð¼ÑÐ·ÑÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÑ - Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ [email protected] - ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ https://soundcloud.com/core2core


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Axel_Blaze




----------



## Fat-Elf

So hard to find song these days that you can leave on repeat because they're so addicting but this is one of them.


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## ThePIGI King

7 Horns 7 Eyes - Regeneration

I didn't realize what I was listening to at first, and then I looked up and saw who it was. I thought it was a Loomis song, and little did I know, he was featured in the song. I feel accomplished, I can hear a solo and go "LOOMIS!"


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Other movements: II, III.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## ArtDecade

Dead Man's Hand On You
Children Of Bodom
Halo Of Blood


----------



## ArtDecade

Where Is Your God Now
Unleased
Dawn Of The Nine


----------



## ArtDecade

Born In A Casket - Live
Cannibal Corpse
Eaten Back To Life


----------



## ArtDecade

Leaving Here
Motorhead
On Parole


----------



## ArtDecade

'49 Mercury Blues - Live
Brian Setzer
Rockabilly Riot: Live From The Planet


----------



## ArtDecade

Kill The King - Live
Megadeth
Rude Awakening


----------



## ArtDecade

Back At The Funny Farm - Live
Motorhead
Another Perfect Day


----------



## ArtDecade

The Outlaw Torn
Metallica
Load


----------



## ArtDecade

City Kids
Motorhead
On Parole


----------



## ArtDecade

What Tomorrow Knows
Nevermore
Nevermore S/T


----------



## ArtDecade

Chase Down The Moon
John Norum
Optimus


----------



## ArtDecade

Thou Shall Kill
Six Feet Under
Commandment


----------



## ArtDecade

Midnight Sun
Duran Duran 
Medazzaland


----------



## ArtDecade

Go-Go Godzilla
Brian Setzer
Setzer Goes Instru-MENTAL!


----------



## ArtDecade

Sucker
Europe
Start From The Dark


----------



## ArtDecade

Evil Walks
AC/DC
For Those About To Rock We Salute You


----------



## ArtDecade

Dance The Night Away
Europe
Wings Of Tomorrow


----------



## ArtDecade

Suicide
Motorhead
Inferno


----------



## ArtDecade

Glycerine Flesh
Marty Friedman
Loudspeaker (Japanese Version)


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Chelsea Grin "Skin Deep" from their new shiz.
i dont usually dig this kind of stuff. but damn.


----------



## ArtDecade

Good Man Shining - Live
John Norum 
Face It Live '97


----------



## ArtDecade

Killed By Death - Live
Motorhead
The World Is Ours, Volume 2: Anyplace Crazy As Anywhere Else


----------



## ArtDecade

Lightning Strikes Twice
Iron Maiden
Virtual XI


----------



## ArtDecade

A Future Uncertain
Nevermore
This Godless Endeavor


----------



## ArtDecade

Echoes Of Innocence
Fear Factory
Concrete


----------



## ArtDecade

New Dawn Rising
Unleased
Midvinterblot


----------



## ArtDecade

Only The Good Die Young
Iron Maiden
Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son


----------



## ArtDecade

Miles Of Machines
Jeff Loomis
Zero Order Phase


----------



## ArtDecade

Chemical Wedding 
Bruce Dickinson 
Chemical Wedding


----------



## ArtDecade

This Cat's On A Hot Tin Roof - Live
Brian Setzer
Rockabilly Riot: Live From The Planet


----------



## ArtDecade

Sex And Death
Motorhead
Sacrifice


----------



## ArtDecade

Heart Of Stone - Live
Motorhead
Another Perfect Day


----------



## ArtDecade

Gates Of Urizen - Live
Bruce Dickinson
Scream For Me Brazil


----------



## ArtDecade

Totalitarian Sphere 
Conquering Dystopia
Conquering Dystopia S/T


----------



## ArtDecade

Architecture Of Aggression
Megadeth
Countdown To Extinction


----------



## ArtDecade

New Love In Town - Live
Europe
iTunes Festival: London 2010


----------



## ArtDecade

Good Rockin' Daddy
The Brian Setzer Orchestra 
The Brian Setzer Orchestra S/T


----------



## ArtDecade

Attack!
Unleashed
Sworn Allegiance


----------



## ArtDecade

Still The Night
John Norum
Face The Truth


----------



## ArtDecade

In My Darkest Hour - Live
Megadeth
Rude Awakening


----------



## ArtDecade

Against The World
Unleashed 
Victory


----------



## ArtDecade

Over Your Shoulder - Live
Motorhead
Live At Brixton Academy


----------



## ArtDecade

To Be Loved
Brian Setzer
Nitro' Burnin' Funny Daddy


----------



## ArtDecade

Wasted Labor
John Norum
Worlds Away


----------



## ArtDecade

What Will Become
Fear Factory
Digimortal


----------



## ArtDecade

Out Of Time
Stone Temple Pilots
High Rise EP


----------



## ArtDecade

Hellhounds On My Trail 
Children Of Bodom
Blooddrunk


----------



## ArtDecade

Visitation 
Lamb Of God
Resolution


----------



## Mprinsje

You are taking this quite serious aren't you...


----------



## ArtDecade

Coming Home To Argentina 
Megadeth
That One Night: Live In Buenos Aires


----------



## ArtDecade

Beheading And Burning
Cannibal Corpse
Evisceration Plague


----------



## ArtDecade

I'll Get Even
Megadeth
Cryptic Writings


----------



## ArtDecade

Bleeding Me - Live
Metallica
S&M


----------



## ArtDecade

Trance 
Marty Friedman
Scenes


----------



## ArtDecade

Purgatory
Iron Maiden
Killers


----------



## ArtDecade

Phantom Lord
Metallica
No Life 'Til Leather Demo


----------



## ArtDecade

Contractor
Lamb Of God
Wrath


----------



## ArtDecade

Dead Man Incorporated
The Brian Setzer Orchestra
Songs From Lonely Avenue


----------



## ArtDecade

Torn Into Enthrallment
Suffocation
Pierced From Within


----------



## ArtDecade

The Watcher
Motorhead
Motorhead S/T


----------



## ArtDecade

Down 
Stone Temple Pilots
No. 4


----------



## ArtDecade

I'll Be Your Sister - John Peel Session, 1978
Motorhead
Overkill


----------



## ArtDecade

My Baby Only Cares For Me
The Brian Setzer Orchestra
Guitar Slinger


----------



## ArtDecade

Wormfood
Six Feet Under
13


----------



## ArtDecade

Hold Your Tongue
Children Of Bodom
I Worship Chaos


----------



## ArtDecade

Silent Scorn
Megadeth
The World Needs A Hero


----------



## Mprinsje

While i love almost everything this band has ever done, they never topped that absolutely smashing intro riff.


----------



## Nlelith

^Took me 2 minutes to realize that this is not some kind of early demo by City In The Sea that I didn't hear... When will they learn to specify band title first...


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Samacle




----------



## ArtDecade

Thus Salvation
Hate Eternal
Fury & Flames


----------



## ArtDecade

Paradise Express - Live
Marty Friedman
Exhibit A: Live In Europe


----------



## ArtDecade

Still Remains
Stone Temple Pilots
Purple


----------



## ArtDecade

Proclamation Of The Damned
Hate Eternal
Fury & Flames


----------



## ArtDecade

Down
Stone Temple Pilots
No. 4


----------



## ArtDecade

Laughing In The Hiding Bush - Live
Bruce Dickinson
Scream For Me Brazil


----------



## ArtDecade

Whiplash [Metallica Cover]
Motorhead
Kiss Of Death


----------



## ArtDecade

The Chase Is Better Than The Catch
Motorhead
Ace Of Spades


----------



## ArtDecade

Ragnarok
Unleashed 
Warrior


----------



## ArtDecade

Hangar 18 - Live
Megadeth
Rust In Peace: Live


----------



## Fat-Elf

This has always been my favorite Christmas song ever since I was a kid and I love this  version of it.


----------



## ArtDecade

The Hammer - Live
Motorhead
No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith


----------



## ArtDecade

Indians [Alternate Lead Version]
Anthrax
Among The Living

*WAR DANCE!*


----------



## ArtDecade

Prince Charming 
Metallica
Reload


----------



## ArtDecade

Off The Edge
Megadeth
Super Collider


----------



## ArtDecade

Addicted To [Censored] Skin
Cannibal Corpse
Tomb Of The Mutilated


----------



## ArtDecade

Malpractice
Testament
Souls Of Black


----------



## ArtDecade

Put Them To Death
Cannibal Corpse
Eaten Back To Life


----------



## ArtDecade

St. Anger
Metallica
St. Anger


----------



## ArtDecade

Moneytalks
AC/DC
The Razors Edge


----------



## ArtDecade

Eerie Inhabitants
Testament
The New Order


----------



## ArtDecade

Burnt Ice
Megadeth
United Abominations


----------



## ArtDecade

Steal Your Face - Live
Motorhead
Orgasmatron


----------



## ArtDecade

Gene & Eddie - Live
The Brian Setzer Orchestra
Ultimate Collection


----------



## ArtDecade

Rainbow Bridge
Europe
War Of Kings


----------



## Masoo2

Chase Lights by Project Az


----------



## ArtDecade

Bad Reputation - Live
John Norum
Live In Stockholm


----------



## ArtDecade

No Class - Live
Motorhead
Overkill


----------



## ArtDecade

Earth On Hell
Anthrax
Worship Music


----------



## ArtDecade

In Longing Spirit
Emperor
Scattered Ashes: A Decade Of Imperial Wrath


----------



## ArtDecade

What Are The Chances?
Duran Duran
Paper Gods


----------



## HoneyNut

Thanks for the recommendations, ArtDecade!


----------



## Mprinsje

This can't be the first time i've posted this here but who cares, this is the best live version of the best metallica song ever (and therefore one of the best metal songs ever. There, i said it. come at me.)


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mprinsje said:


> This can't be the first time i've posted this here but who cares, this is the best live version of the best metallica song ever (and therefore one of the best metal songs ever. There, i said it. come at me.)




As many times as I've seen this clip, I still to this day get chills. This has got to be one of the most flawless, explosive, hypnotizing, intensely passionate, full on, over the top performances that the guys ever gave. It's as if all the stars and planets aligned that evening and stirred up something inside all of them... to the point that they almost couldn't even release the power and energy fast enough. The way that Lars was shaking as the energy continued pulsating through him... even after they stopped. 

And not to take anything away from Jason, but I can't help but to think that Cliff's soul shed a tear that night. RIP and metal up your ass, brother. 

Sorry for the blah blah blah... just still so blown away by how awesome they were back in the day.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ArtDecade

Paschendale
Iron Maiden
Dance Of Death


----------



## ArtDecade

Bedlam 1-2-3
Exodus
The Atrocity Exhibition: Exhibit A


----------



## ArtDecade

Post Mortal Ejaculation
Cannibal Corpse
Tomb Of The Mutilated


----------



## ArtDecade

Seven 
Megadeth
Risk


----------



## ArtDecade

Behold Judas
Hate Eternal
I, Monarch


----------



## ArtDecade

Submerged In Boiling Flesh
Cannibal Corpse
Kill


----------



## ArtDecade

Almost Honest
Megadeth
Capitol Punishment: The Megadeth Years


----------



## ArtDecade

Story
Marty Friedman
Tokyo Jukebox


----------



## ArtDecade

Pickpocket
Brian Setzer
Setzer Goes Instru-MENTAL!


----------



## ArtDecade

Glad All Over
Brian Setzer
Rockabilly Riot, Volume 1: A Tribute To Sun Records


----------



## ArtDecade

Pierced From Within
Suffocation
Pierced From Within


----------



## ArtDecade

Darkside Of Aquarius
Bruce Dickinson
The Best Of Bruce Dickinson


----------



## ArtDecade

The Watcher
Motorhead
Motorhead S/T


----------



## ArtDecade

Yabba-Dabba Yuletide [Extended Version]
Brian Setzer Orchestra
Rockin' Rudolph


----------



## ArtDecade

Covered With Sores - Live (2006)
Cannibal Corpse
iTunes Digital Box Set


----------



## ArtDecade

Wir Kapitulieren Niemals
Unleashed
As Yggdrasil Trembles


----------



## ArtDecade

Love Me Like A Reptile [Alternate Take]
Motorhead 
Ace Of Spades


----------



## ArtDecade

My Kingdom
Megadeth
The System Has Failed


----------



## ArtDecade

All The Aces
Motorhead
Bomber


----------



## ArtDecade

Blind - Live
John Norum
Live In Stockholm


----------



## ArtDecade

Memories - Live
Europe 
Almost Unplugged


----------



## ArtDecade

Como Estais Amigos
Iron Maiden
Virtual XI


----------



## ArtDecade

Last Night In The City feat. Kiesza
Duran Duran
Paper Gods


----------



## ArtDecade

A Warning
Lamb Of God
New American Gospel


----------



## ArtDecade

Hazy Daze
Stone Temple Pilots
Stone Temple Pilots S/T


----------



## ArtDecade

This Means War
AC/DC
Blow Up Your Video


----------



## ArtDecade

Suffering In Ecstasy
Six Feet Under
Haunted


----------



## ArtDecade

C.O.D.
AC/DC
For Those About To Rock We Salute You


----------



## ArtDecade

Forever Goodbye (2045)
Unleashed
Across The Open Sea


----------



## ArtDecade

Hate Me!
Children Of Bodom
Follow The Reaper


----------



## ArtDecade

Death Or Glory
Iron Maiden
The Book Of Souls


----------



## ArtDecade

Divide And Conquer 
Shadows Fall
Fire From The Sky


----------



## ArtDecade

Blessed In Contempt 
Testament
Practice What You Preach


----------



## HoneyNut

Morning Star
Angra
Temple of Shadows


----------



## Nlelith

Stop
Thread
Spam

^all legit bands. Honorable mentions: "Nobody", "Really" and "Care"


----------



## ArtDecade

Piss off, mate. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO? 

Realm Of The Senses
Marty Friedman
Scenes


----------



## RHEX-7

can a mod get on that dude spamming?


----------



## ArtDecade

Seriously? How is posting what I am listening to _spamming_ in a thread about what people are listening to? I was at work with my music on shuffle... and posting to keep busy through the day. Relax yourself, "dude that has been here 7 months".

Beyond The Permafrost
Skeletonwitch
Beyond The Permafrost


----------



## broj15

I love this album. It's sounds like a coke fueled 80's dance party and has some of the sickest bass lines I've ever heard.


----------



## Mprinsje

Tuuuuune


----------



## Glass Cloud




----------



## Fat-Elf

Devin Townsend - Stars

Just watched the whole live stream in which he produces the whole song in 2 hours. So upset that there's not better version of the song available apart from the live stream video.


----------



## Kobalt

Throwback!


----------



## Nlelith

ArtDecade said:


> How is posting what I am listening to _spamming_ in a thread about what people are listening to?


Don't know what planet you are from, but here on Earth posting multiple messages in a row, instead of editing your last (until someone else makes a post below), is considered spamming...

To stay on topic:


----------



## erak

Currently in my car's 6-disc changer:

Tesseract - Altered State 
Tesseract - Polaris 
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise: Illusion 
Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise: Chaos 
Skyharbor - Guiding Lights 
Adele - 25

Heavy on the Tesseract and Skyharbor because I was preparing for the excellent show in Austin on 12/1.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## ArtDecade

In My Darkest Hour
Megadeth
So Far, So Good... So What


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## JD27




----------



## Hexatticus

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Fj2w66VRbXc?list=PLF3BY9QO71uzdf3eaKQEE5-2PyOaGSISa" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://youtu.be/Fj2w66VRbXc?list=PLF3BY9QO71uzdf3eaKQEE5-2PyOaGSISa

Crap it wont thumbnail...


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## tm20




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Cake Machine

It's almost like listening to Infest! So gutsy and angry.


----------



## Doug N

Holy crap this is like Danza and Dillinger had a 5150 kid, heaviest sh!t this year. F me running.


----------



## Cake Machine

Doug N said:


> Holy crap this is like Danza and Dillinger had a 5150 kid, heaviest sh!t this year. F me running.




Yes, that's good. It reminds me of Ion Dissonance.

n.p.^that^


----------



## Cake Machine

Cinderella - Night Songs

I was having my fun in other threads, but it brought me here... Yes yes, Extreme and Nuno. Yes yes, Ratt and Warren. Yes yes, Bon Jovi and Motley Crue and getting all massive... HANDS DOWN BEST OF ALL THAT STUFF - Cinderella. This is so good.


----------



## Cake Machine

The Mars Volta - Bedlam In Goliath

One of the ones I couldn't get into loads at the time - now loving it. It doesn't quite pop like the early stuff but it's fantastic.

EDIT: and weird as hell.


----------



## Cake Machine

n.p.xbrainiax - Deprogrammed



You know, because xChristmasx cheer and all that. Full bore spasmic powerviolence here.


----------



## DISTORT6

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## fps

Ahab - The Boats Of The Glen Carrig
Baroness - Purple


----------



## Blood Tempest

One of my absolute favorites from this year, and quickly becoming one of my favorite black metal records ever.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Repner

Every Borknagar singer ever on the same song. Yus!


----------



## gunch

STANK GROOVE


----------



## Mprinsje

Yes really.


----------



## thraxil

I compiled my year end list the other day: thraxil.org: 2015 Music


----------



## habicore_5150

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tteotd-299475898/song-04-pre-production[/SC]


----------



## Ram150023

Rareform - Reissue
After The Burial


----------



## Aymara

Killing Joke - Big Buzz



Geordie at his best 



Not to forget Jaz Coleman, a singer, that doesn't sound like a pig in a slaughterhouse like 90% of all Metal vocalists.


----------



## Don Vito

Can't listen to this without thinking of GrandMoffTim


----------



## Nlelith

Nice melodic metalcore, reminds me of Erra:

Little Light - A Wolf With a Wish


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Aymara

A Pale Horse Named Death



The "trained eye" might notice two former Type O Negative members.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## JeffFromMtl

Been on a huge kick with these guys for the last week or two. Very Thai funk-influenced.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Aymara

High Plains Drifter said:


>




Nice memoriam ... inspired me to listen to this:



I never was a Johnny Cash fan, but this cover of Nine Inch Nails is one of the very few covers of all time, that is really better than the also great original.

And Johnny had one with in common with Lemmy ... he made music until the bitter end.


----------



## jpcalloway

Exhilarate by BOO


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Aymara said:


> Nice memoriam ... inspired me to listen to this:
> 
> I've listened to that song a million times before but this particular go-round was the first time that I had tears in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> I never was a Johnny Cash fan, but this cover of Nine Inch Nails is one of the very few covers of all time, that is really better than the also great original.
> 
> And Johnny had one with in common with Lemmy ... he made music until the bitter end.




Agree so much that I had to quote it and give it another "LIKE". I don't get into the whole Reznor/ Cash thing. Both are well done and heart-felt... 2 different styles for sure. But for some reason JC's version was so moving. He had such an incredible strength and anger on the ivories through the climax of Hurt... and such a beaten-down and sorrowful vocal track. It will always send chills through me. 

Otherwise there were only a handful of songs that I really dug... Boy Named Sue, Folsum Prison Blues, etc. I just respect him and think he was a pretty cool dude as far as image/ showmanship.


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## MoshJosh

I've Been Bored by Superheaven


----------



## Fat-Elf

onestop.mid, just found this song couple of days ago and I love it. More proggy than half of your modern "prog" bands' music. 

And in case you have no idea what I'm talking about:


----------



## HoneyNut

Jester's Tears
Marco Sfogli 

What If
Heavy Metal Ninjas

Melodyk
Heavy Metal Ninjas

Tres Caballeros
The Aristocrats

Happy fantastic year, friends!


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm tryna keep the NYE partyvibe going by myself. Happy new year!


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> onestop.mid, just found this song couple of days ago and I love it. More proggy than half of your modern "prog" bands' music.
> 
> And in case you have no idea what I'm talking about:


das it mane


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mostly just listening to this to nail the bass tone, which I have and makes me happy as all hell.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Fat-Elf

F'ck metal, we j-EDM now.


----------



## habicore_5150

Kinda in the mood for some symphonic deathcore




Ok, thats enough for now


----------



## Woke Up Dead

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V2BIJ3PED8


I don't know what I do to deserve it just posting the link instead of the video itself. Either way it's worth watching / listening to the whole thing.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Blood Tempest

Going to be damn near impossible for anyone to top the Satanic Warmaster/Archgoat split this year.


----------



## JD27

One of my favorites and a classic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Probably the most un-Testament sounding song ever, but goddamn. It's groovy/trippy as all hell, and I LOVE the guitar and drum sound.


----------



## Audacis

Spent some time going back over old jams after tuning back up to standard. 

Dark Eternal Night by Dream Theater has been almost the only thing I've listened to or played for two days now. I will eventually learn the whole thing, but for now, I'll have to make do with plinking my way up to the four minute mark.


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Samacle




----------



## Pweaks




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## mr coffee

Recoil - Liquid. Got it in my collection, can't find it on YouTube, so you're on your own there...

-m


----------



## Fat-Elf




----------



## Sofos

I've been jamming the new Fleshgod Apocalypse. HOLY SH_I_T


----------



## Leviathus

Bowie's new album Blackstar that came out today...... ITS PRETTY BRUTAL MAN!


----------



## Fat-Elf

I remember hearing this song for the first and only time in the radio back in like early 2000´s. For the past 6 months or so I've been wondering what the song was called because I had no idea. Today I finally took the time to find out and afer 1-2 hours of searching I finally found it. Now I can't get enough of it.


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Aymara

Inspired by the old guys thread ... Budgie:



I guess, the young guns out there only know the Metallica cover


----------



## shadowlife

Allan Holdsworth- "Secrets"

Not my favorite Holdsworth album, but any Holdsworth is still amazing music.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Don Vito

:2011: BOTDF ARMY <3 :2011:

:2011: BOTDF ARMY <3 :2011:


----------



## Spicypickles

Chimp Spanner!


At the Dreams Edge


----------



## Aymara

Nlelith said:


>




I played the first New Order, but didn't find the time for this one so far ... what a great song, what a stunning singer ... at least in this song. The stuff of Tex I found on Youtube wasn't as convincing as this one for my taste.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks to Aymara for today's retro-trip:


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Aymara

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks to Aymara for today's retro-trip ...



Let me add my all time favourite by _Love & Rockets_ (ex Bauhaus) ... man, my (ex-)drummer's heart (my own) starts to bleed, when I hear this:



The 80ies were a great aera:


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Aymara

Ok, one last trip in the time machine ...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Definitely digging this new Hacktivist song:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

All 5 albums. Back to back. For the past 2 months.


----------



## CaptainD00M

I saw him at Desert Fest last year and remember thinking 'yeah it was ok' but since then his laid back desert rock has really grown on me for the more laid back moments, I give you Brant Bjork:


----------



## CaptainD00M

Aymara said:


> The 80ies were a great aera:




Well no we know where Kurt Cobain got the riff for 'Come as you are' from. That made my day Aymara


----------



## Aymara

CaptainD00M said:


> That made my day Aymara



Hehe ... well, Killing Joke had/has a huger influence on other bands, as most people would expect 

Nirvana = Killing Joke on valium


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Best version of this song I have heard.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Aymara said:


> Nirvana = Killing Joke on _lithium_



fixed


----------



## Aymara

CaptainD00M said:


> fixed



Oookeeeyyy


----------



## vick1000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SskKxvqupsc


----------



## Aymara

vick1000 said:


>




*-. ---*


----------



## CaptainD00M

Feeling 90's and loving it:



Brings me back to my early days of fieldwork amongst goths. Good times.


----------



## Aymara

CaptainD00M said:


> Feeling 90's and loving it ...



Best Metal singer ever ... a huge loss.


----------



## TGOD

Because diversity is good.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Goodmonring, Gorgeous - This Home (EP) - This Home

Because who needs anything else other than metal?


----------



## TheSymphony

Currently listening to the whole _Hate Dominate Congregate Eliminate _album (and everyone of their other releases also!) by swedish industrial death metal heroes *The Project Hate MCMXCIX *on my Ipod.

Ear-O-Gasm Deluxe, folks!


----------



## Mattykoda

Man this album is killer. Really glad I found this from reading youtube comments haha


----------



## Aymara

Mattykoda said:


> Man this album is killer.



Thanks for the tip ... nice background music for the office


----------



## Mattykoda

Without doubt some good office music


----------



## DISTORT6

YES!


----------



## Fat-Elf

When sad day remember happy day.


----------



## Rock4ever

Megadeth's dystopia!


----------



## StrmRidr

Rock4ever said:


> Megadeth's dystopia!



Same


----------



## Spectre 1

One of the greatest rock solos ever, Keith Scott is a genius.


----------



## dancegavindance

Red Forest by If These Trees Could Talk.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Spectre 1




----------



## Mprinsje

Tune.


----------



## Don Vito

Seriously my new favorite song. Skip to 2:00 for max lulz.


----------



## Pweaks




----------



## CaptainD00M

DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM


----------



## Blood Tempest

Late to the party finding these guys, but have been stuck on this all day.


----------



## JD27

Members of Skeletonwitch and Howl in a Stoner/Doom band.

Three Candles EP | Cultist


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song never gets old.


----------



## USMarine75

New Myrath!!!


----------



## broj15

forgot how utterly amazing this album was until some guy brought it up to the counter at work today. Takes me back to covering el scorcho with my friend at high school parties


----------



## DISTORT6

NYHC+Swedish Melo Death = Akani


----------



## Arkeion

Blowing the dust off Bleed the Fifth. One of the best metal albums out there from front to back.

Plus, Dino's the man. Those jackhammer ....in' riffs are exactly what I'm missing lately.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Metal from Mongolia. Not that bad actually.


----------



## Aymara

Fat-Elf said:


> Metal from Mongolia.



In my opinion that 's Rock and not Metal ... reminds me of European Medieval Rock, though the melodies are a bit different


----------



## Vladissonance

music


----------



## habicore_5150

What happens when I decide I wanna listen to a little bit of grind


----------



## MatthewK

The latest Miley Cyrus album. I dig it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## stevexc

I will be VERY impressed if something better than the new Fleshgod comes out this year, because this album is absolutely flawless. An hour of ball-crushing yet hauntingly beautiful death metal.


----------



## JD27

Was listening to some Arsis today. Never saw the video for "Carve My Cross" before posting this and noticed Brandon Ellis playing a sweet old school ESP Mirage. James Malone shredding on a Peavey Tracer is pretty funny though, that was my first guitar when I was 15. It was less than awesome!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Haggard `Per Aspera Ad Astra`


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rc...VTnX6NVFJYq1BHc1USKUAj0A&ust=1455362108227621



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSFEv9eaoh4

Classic !!!.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Masterpiece.


----------



## Mprinsje

despite my hate of the french language, this song is a banger.


----------



## broj15

can't believe I've put off listening to this for so long. I've been stuck on it the past few days


----------



## Mprinsje

currently listening to the new Kanye, it's actually really good.


----------



## NicePants

Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats. Hadn't heard of them until like three months ago. Best doom I've heard in years. I'd post a video but some of the official ones have boobies flopping around and I don't want to get slapped with the banhammer.


----------



## Spicypickles

Checking out cloudkicker in depth for the first time. I dig most of it, but its just really good background music. Not a whole lot to latch onto


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Jamming out to some vintage God Forbid!


----------



## Arkeion

Wow, I never knew this was a thing. The first track on this album is 



Paradise Lie is probably my favorite, but I fangirl pretty hard for anything Werstler.


----------



## Sumsar

Keeping it oldschool and getting inspired


----------



## Stealth7




----------



## CaptainD00M

I'm on a throughly massive blues kick at the moment, so I went back to one of my old favourite guitar heroes Warren Haynes who is a boss in the realms of guitar not-so-related to metal.



Some might say a World Boss


----------



## broj15

Stealth7 said:


>




Live at Pompeii is one of my favorite live albums ever. Pompeii and this version of Shut The Door by Fugazi are the recordings that have inspired me the most when it comes to how music should be played in a live setting.


----------



## Arkeion

yea sonnn


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Aymara

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




This inspired me to listen to this classic again:


Magma - _De Futura_


----------



## watson503

From the Once Upon The Cross tour, live version of Kill the Christian which you don't get to see too often


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## tstern66

Don Vito said:


>




That is one hell of a band name.


----------



## Ram150023

Cannot stop listening to...





Insane album!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Incubus-SCIENCE

Has been in rotation all this week! Great album from start to finish


----------



## Possessed




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Lousy rough day, throbbing sinus headache, nauseated on and off plus noise was non-stop with a dense smoldering negativity charging the air all around me. But I finally made it home tonight and couldn't stop myself from cranking this wonderful ear nectar to the upper decibels... allowing it to purge all of the stress, anxiety, and frustration from my cranial space... rejuvenating my mind and my soul with a relaxed and humble solace... at least for now.


----------



## Duosphere

New Dream Theater and new Symphony X


----------



## watson503

I hadn't listened to this album all the way through in years and had forgotten about this track. Eric Carr and Vinnie Vincent on this one, classic Gene handling vocals - "Oooh yeahh..." lmfao. Actually a great song in my book.


----------



## Mprinsje

u kno it


----------



## Don Vito

The new After The Burial has me in a sumerian records mood.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Listened to this album from front to back for the first time today, and it's pretty awesome! Adam D uses a 7-string in drop-A on a few of the songs, which to the best of my knowledge isn't something I've heard him do before.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Sumsar

New Gorguts!


----------



## QuantumCybin

I was always aware of Andy McKee but lately I've just gone completely overboard and have been listening to all of his work multiple times over. This track in particular is just so fvckin cool and fun to listen to. I really want to start messing around with this kind of acoustic style.


EDIT: I also have to include this song, Ebon Coast. More traditional in terms of the fingerpicking, but equally as cool. I need an acoustic and I need to start messing with alternate tunings....


----------



## broj15

A dull, slow, snowy day at work... been bouncing back and forth between these two records all day


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## House_of_Flies

I've been all about the newest Bosse-De-Nage record, All Fours, and that single, Exasperated, that Aliases dropped last year


----------



## jwade




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fat-Elf

Sorry, Marty (Friedman) but I actually prefer this original version.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Trivium-Ascendancy


----------



## Nickh

fur elise


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence

Don't feel like listening to brutal death metal tonight


----------



## bpprox22

The new ATB and All shall perish (this is where it ends)


----------



## Kobalt

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAACK in the saddle agaaaaain! I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Wild Cherry - Play That Funky Music _(... White Boy!)_


----------



## Arkeion

Kobalt said:


> I'M BAAAAAAAAAAACK in the saddle agaaaaain! I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!



Aerosmith was the greatest live show I've ever been to. I'm not diehard or anything, but I enjoy their hits. We went in 2013 or 2014, can't remember the year, but it was around the holidays. Nashville! 

Currently listening to the new DT album. It's growing on me, just hard to sit down and listen to front to back. (Due to length and losing interest)


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Blood Tempest

Pure chaotic, mind-bending black metal featuring A.P. of Krieg and Chaos Moon (all instruments), and D.G. of Misþyrming and Naðra (vocals only). In the vein of Deathspell Omega, but a sound of its own.

https://skaphe.bandcamp.com/album/sk-phe-2


----------



## Mprinsje

I like listening to live gigs, and this whole gig is just soooo good. Also one of my fave songs ever.


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

Janet Jackson's Unbreakable album.  LMAO


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## DISTORT6

When I grow up, i want to be Warren Haynes. Perfect playing, tone, voice, and song writing.


----------



## Aymara

You gotta see this ... found by chance:


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Azyiu

Pink Floyd - The Thin Ice


----------



## USMarine75

^ my 4-month old daughter loves everything by Leo.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Fat-Elf

This song has been kind of a guilty pleasure jam for me for the past few days since I hate myself for liking it and I don't really even know why.


----------



## watson503

Great setlist with Scourge of Iron, I Cum Blood, Pit of Zombies, and Unleashing the Bloodthirsty to name a few. Webster and O'Brien always rip, those dudes are just sick!


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Chelsea Grin-Ashes To Ashes 
All Shall Perish-Awaken The Dreamers


----------



## JeremyRodriguez5544998

Jeff Buckley's "Hallelujah" at the moment. I am performing it at a wedding this Saturday ha.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just discovered this band this morning...good stuff!


----------



## will_shred

AlexCorriveau said:


> Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence
> 
> Don't feel like listening to brutal death metal tonight



I was just listening to that album for the first time last week, loved it. 

I just discovered this band called "Unleash the Archers" Their first albums showed potential but didn't really wow me, but their most recent release "Time Stands Still" HOLY ....ING ..... Its like the attitude of classic heavy metal with a twist of modern technicality. And the singer, oh my god her voice is like... I don't know, a heavy metal angel? Very few singers have the kind of power that she does. Needless to say I bought the album. I just wish the guitar tone wasn't so weak.


----------



## Kobalt




----------



## Arkeion

Dropkick Murphys rn


----------



## hairychris

Terrorizer magazine's album of the month, as created by my brosephs in Slabdragger. Epic prog/doom/sludge with riffs the size of buildings.


----------



## TheSeventhHead

Gloryhammer. Because it's gold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGV6bCTMM5w

...I can never get youtube to embed in my posts...


----------



## DanielW

Ihsahn, from the forthcoming album. And yes, he plays an Ibanez 2228...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VxbJb_Gs8w


----------



## celticelk

TheSeventhHead said:


> Gloryhammer. Because it's gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can never get youtube to embed in my posts...




You have to take the 's' out of the 'https' in the link. The auto-embed only works with addresses starting with 'http://'. Fixed it for you in the above quote.


----------



## espdna

been going backwards in time recently...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Oe5YKhzCE


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Rhapsody Of Fire `Unholy Warcry`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEMeBTmiX4g

Awesome song !!!.


----------



## Mprinsje

God this band fell off so incredibly hard. This album and Nightmares are absolutely incredible technical metalcore records, as is Hollow Crown in it's own way. Now they just plain ol' suck.


----------



## Aymara

TheSeventhHead said:


>






> ...I can never get youtube to embed in my posts...



Post Youtube links with "http" instead of "https" and it will work


----------



## InHiding

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjHX2MMxe0A

1500 views is a goddamn crime for this!


----------



## chipchappy

Flying Lotus - Los Angeles

Such an amazing album!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Iron Maiden `22 Acacia Avenue`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-Cb-BoBsF0








I cant believe its been 34 years since this amazing album came out, and 34 years listening to this brilliant band !!!. 

Up the irons !!!.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Double "like" from this old Iron Head. Hell yea, man. 

Swept up in that one, I almost forgot to post this lol:


----------



## Maybrick

New Circle of Contempt!!


----------



## ThePIGI King

Going back to my favorite band from Middle School:

Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm rockin' the new DevilDriver song at the moment...I love Austin D'Amond's drumming on this one!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Megamctaco

Lots of Crimson Glory lately!


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## DISTORT6

Do you ever get into that certain mood that you need this as your soundtrack?


----------



## Aymara

Mprinsje said:


>




Wow, I didn't see this album cover since I bought the vinyl in the 70ies


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Definitely one of my favorite new albums of 2016, right here:


----------



## Cameron French

Snarky Puppy. Easy listening awesomeness.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/kk0WRHV_vt8


----------



## Blood Tempest

A new album is on the way shortly, according to a post that was just made on their FB today. CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## vick1000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNotnzziVmg


----------



## Aymara

Yeees ... they are back


----------



## Arkeion

Brandon Ellis fvking tearing .... up in TBDM. My favorite TBDM song and he slayed it


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## shadowlife

New Robin Trower album- "Where You Are Going To"







71 years old, and the dude is still playing great, and releasing new music. We should all be so cool when we're 71...


----------



## Sumsar

Waltari's "Yeah! Yeah! Die! Die!: Death Metal Symphony in Deep C" from 1995. SOOO much ahead of it's time! Opera, death metal vocals, a real fücking symphony orchestra, this thing has it all! (Including a bit of shïtty rap-metal parts, it is from 1995 )


----------



## Aymara

Sumsar said:


> SOOO much ahead of it's time!



Definitely a masterpiece, at least in my opinion.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Masoo2

^Hoover is such a beast of a track. Really different from Leandoer's calmer style, in a good way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qcgbtE2SvY


----------



## MoonJelly

Listening to a lot of Coheed lately thanks to the recent tour.

It was the first time since they co-headlined with A7X that I enjoyed every band at the show.

Silver Snakes


I the Mighty


Long-time favorite, glassjaw:


And the headliners:


----------



## metalfiiish

https://youtu.be/eABm7xX2wiM?t=426


Outrun the sunlight. Band from Chicago IL that is right there next to Sithu Aye, Plini, Animals as Leaders and Chon. The Prog metal is strong with these guys!


----------



## JD27




----------



## Aymara

Some songs of the new Black Stone Cherry album are quite nice on the road


----------



## CaptainD00M

I was feeling a little sentimental about the homeland so I'm listening to the greatest Kiwi Rock band, with the most inspired lyrics.


----------



## Spicypickles

Bill Burr's Monday morning podcast.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Becoming the Archetype - Celestial Completion (Album)

Gideon - Bad Blood


----------



## Mprinsje

Let's slam.


----------



## bpprox22

Cameron French said:


> Snarky Puppy. Easy listening awesomeness.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/kk0WRHV_vt8



Ahh yes. Lingus has so much STANK.


----------



## Mellott

Peter Doherty - Grace / Wastelands


----------



## watson503

From the upcoming Vektor album, been digging this lately:


----------



## Stealth7

New Nails


----------



## DISTORT6

Holy crap! 
That was AWESOME!
First time I've heard Nails. Whoa. 
Thanks, Stealth7.


----------



## Samacle




----------



## JustMac

Spicypickles said:


> Bill Burr's Monday morning podcast.



"Oh, look everybody, here we go! &#9835; Doo doo do do, Me Undies, Me Undies, dryin' up ya sweaty taint! &#9835;"


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## MoonJelly

This one has been stuck in my head all weekend. Great song from a legendary act.


----------



## tm20




----------



## MoonJelly

another classic on my mind lately


----------



## watson503

Cactus...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## High Plains Drifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gso6JZu74sA


----------



## Skyblue

Local-ish guys, I've seen them live twice so far (one time was completely improvised), they're absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Scale the Summit and Their Dogs Were Astronauts. No other way to do Marketing projects.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## bloodfiredoom

one of the best things going right now


----------



## MoonJelly

bloodfiredoom said:


> one of the best things going right now




seems to go silent after ~17 minutes


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Candlemass `Bewitched`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3uvf0cn0jo







I`ve had this song in my head all day, perhaps it has `Bewitched` me !!!.


----------



## MoonJelly

Godfather of doom... 

http://youtu.be/e5yM7pFD-e4


----------



## bloodfiredoom

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Candlemass `Bewitched`
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3uvf0cn0jo
> 
> I`ve had this song in my head all day, perhaps it has `Bewitched` me !!!.



go stomping down the street.

did you know 'dead' from mayhem was in the video?


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

bloodfiredoom said:


> go stomping down the street.
> 
> did you know 'dead' from mayhem was in the video?




Yes, I believe someone in the comments beneath the video said he was somewhere in the video. Do you know which one he is ? 

Listening to ...

Watchtower `Mayday In Kiev`





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6shKzd6u-0



Classic !!!.


----------



## Humzgrodn

I listen to most metal (including -core ). But atm I'm listening to Flux Conduit - Qatsi - Agarthian which is a ....ing amazing album. I also really like Shakrum, Lamb of God, Slipknot, Whitechapel and Cannibal Corpse .


----------



## bloodfiredoom

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Yes, I believe someone in the comments beneath the video said he was somewhere in the video. Do you know which one he is ?
> 
> Listening to ...
> 
> Watchtower `Mayday In Kiev`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6shKzd6u-0
> 
> 
> 
> Classic !!!.



when you listen to the two watchtower albums, dream theater isn't quite as innovative as they'd have you believe.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just discovered this band this morning in a random YouTube playlist, and I'm liking what I hear so far!


----------



## Sumsar

This amazing album, featuring programmed drums anno 1997, which is not that bad, in any case the drums aren't really that important for this album.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## bloodfiredoom

russian black metal


----------



## haydn

Love this whole album:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGB9R1rHMSY


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Here's the early album stream on SoundCloud.


----------



## Extreme Rhinoceros

https://youtu.be/6yEgcb167k4
Been giving Spiderland by Splint a lot of spins lately, one of my fav albums.

http://youtu.be/cVBN4DY44ts
Scribe, this hardcore-ish band from Mumbai, always manage to scratch that moshy music itch for me. Seen 'em live twice, definitely the most fun shows I've been to.


----------



## MENACE329

Believe it or not I just bought an older EP of George lynch's called "Legacy" 4 songs instrumental...

oh and the other one in rotation is the new Tremonti album Dust, they both get cranked...


----------



## Grooven

Been listening to more of Meshuggah lately (Chaosphere),Cocteau Twins and Fear Factory


----------



## CaptainD00M

THIS:


----------



## Blood Tempest

Probably my favorite Naglfar record.


----------



## damigu

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile

The instrumental version that was released last year.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111

Racer X - Technical Difficulties (album) 
Dokken - The very best of Dokken


----------



## Cyntex

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DfYLar2QGI[/youtube]

Decided to learn some Pantera, so this has been on repeat

edit: forgot what theyoutube tags where; Cowboys From Hell.


----------



## broj15

feeling bummed today. Nothing cures that like pissed of powerviolence.


----------



## CaptainD00M

Man kind is unkind man:


----------



## shadowlife

Still the greatest player to ever pick up the electric guitar IMO.


----------



## JD27




----------



## DISTORT6

Just got the pre-order!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Having a nice, chill morning and listening to some Life on Planet 9!


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## High Plains Drifter

sad news today, so...


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## JD27




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## jwade




----------



## Mprinsje

I've really gotten into country and bluegrass lately, and i came across this and i loved it. been listening to it for the last half hour.


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Witching Hour `She`s Alive`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_J27GxPNM0







If you love the music of Fields Of The Nephilim, or Nosferatu you will love this !!!. 

Awesome song !!!.


----------



## Blood Tempest

It's ridiculous how talented and tight this entire band is.


----------



## EcoliUVA

Enthean's Priests of Annihilation:



Whole album is up on their bandcamp, worth a listen.


----------



## Aymara

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> If you love the music of Fields Of The Nephilim, or Nosferatu you will love this !!!.
> 
> Awesome song !!!.



Thanks for the tip, but I don't like the singer very much. But thanks to your tip I found Seraphim Shock, which I much prefer:



I can't help myself, but I feel somehow reminded of Type O Negative, though Seraphim Shock are quite different.


----------



## TimothyLeary

Blood Tempest said:


> It's ridiculous how talented and tight this entire band is.




That's the video/song that got me into them, after many years of know who they were by name but never found curious to know more.
Now I'm listening "The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues", "The Great Misdirect" and "Coma Ecliptic", on a daily basis.

On-topic:


----------



## Samacle




----------



## broj15

I am a shameless fan of ignorant beatdown


----------



## JD27

This here progressive thrash masterpiece.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I've been digging the hell out of this band City of Souls lately...they only have two songs online that I can find, but they're damn good songs!


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Mprinsje

broj15 said:


> I am a shameless fan of ignorant beatdown




god i love that band so much. Taking ridiculous beatdown to a new level.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Listening to this at work as I anxiously await my trip home where my vinyl of the new Dark Funeral record is waiting for me.


----------



## USMarine75

On a Freak Kitchen / Mattais IA Eklundh kick today...


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Some older Nonpoint for some 2000's fulfillment.


----------



## ToneLabeouf

Mastodon - Once More 'Round the Sun



Just a great heavy metal record.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Loudness `Crazy Night`





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Q-sspKzRx4

Awesome !!!.


----------



## hairychris

Very yes.


----------



## Mprinsje

This whole record (and the record before this) is basically full of early children of bodom songs that children of bodom didn't write.


----------



## robski92

> This whole record (and the record before this) is basically full of early children of bodom songs that children of bodom didn't write.



Lol it really is! You weren't kidding!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Man, Staind used to have such a raw sound, and this is quite polished compared to Tormented.


----------



## Mprinsje

robski92 said:


> Lol it really is! You weren't kidding!



the 2 records after this are a bit less COB rip-off and more original, i like them better than the earlier stuff but it's fun to listen to nonetheless. it's got more trancey stuff.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Killing Joke `Love Like Blood`







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnpwuRlXbhk

Classic !!!.


----------



## broj15

https://botch.bandcamp.com/album/061502

one of the best live albums of all time


----------



## InHiding

Well... I'm listening to Korn:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl2D7J_FL_U

Don't think it's old Korn...


----------



## Woke Up Dead

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VW55wrHoac


----------



## Woke Up Dead

Love these guys. Criminally underrated. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VW55wrHoac


----------



## Forkface

I've been listening to the Vektor album pretty much exclusively for a couple of weeks now. 
The play count on itunes has already surpassed everything except a Toe album that i accidentally left on repeat for a whole weekend nonstop


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Dreams


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Lithium Dawn, Tearing back the Veil.

Flawless!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

A perfect record.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Becoming The Archetype - End Of Age


----------



## Simic

I FINALLY got into dream theater in the past few weeks. I could never get along with LaBries vocals but they've started to grow on me. So far my favourite albums are Metropolis Pt2, Black clouds and silver linings and ADTOE  Can't wait to explore more of their music


----------



## InHiding

Simic said:


> I FINALLY got into dream theater in the past few weeks. I could never get along with LaBries vocals but they've started to grow on me. So far my favourite albums are Metropolis Pt2, Black clouds and silver linings and ADTOE  Can't wait to explore more of their music



AWAKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azyiu

InHiding said:


> AWAKE!!!!!!!!



*Awake* is easily one of my fav albums (among all genres) of all-time!


----------



## Blytheryn

Blood Tempest said:


> A perfect record.




No kidding. This album slays so hard...  Production is on point as well.


----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Mastodon has been on rotation constantly lately, with a little Pink Floyd thrown in


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Defeated Sanity and Little Tybee.


----------



## Blytheryn

Travelling to Finland for Tuska in the beginning of July, and going to record a cover of this with a good buddy. Fun stuff.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Therion `Schwarzalbenheim`






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVfesDr7eXQ

Classic !!!.


----------



## Casper777

Can't stop listening to Haken...

don't believe I just discovered this great band!!! my best discovery since... well... a longn time!


----------



## InHiding

This is one of my metal anthems. Love this song since 96.


----------



## Maybrick

I've been switching between Heart of a Cowards latest album and the Controller album by Misery Signals


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dream Theater `Ytse Jam` LIVE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEo2GUM4SFI






One of my all time favourites by Dream Theater !!!. 

I love John Myungs six string Tobias, I want one !!!.


----------



## gunch

ThePhilosopher said:


> Man, Staind used to have such a raw sound, and this is quite polished compared to Tormented.




Underrated album


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Demiurge

New Garbage album... which is awesome.

[/slidesmetalcardacrossthecounter]


----------



## Masoo2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3TpBg1T9_k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awa50gXnOdw


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Because Family Guy


----------



## Mprinsje

i actually laughed during the breakdown with the pigsqueels over nothing but drums bit. So ridiculous it's brilliant.


----------



## frahmans

dream theatre - astonishing with a dose of Polyphia - renaissance. Good chill out guitar music.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gunch

You guys don't talk about Horrendous nearly enough.


----------



## Azyiu

King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Tribulation and Horrendous are touring together this year. That makes me happy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Happy Father's Day... seriously, rest in peace, dad.


----------



## MattThePenguin




----------



## celticelk

Revisiting the first P.M. Dawn album in memory of the recently departed Prince Be.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Liv Moon `Black Ruby`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QammBsMHk04







Awesome band !!!.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Can't wait for Gatecreeper to drop a full-length later this year. Been listening to their EP a TON over the last week.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/cvltnation/sets/gatecreeper-s-t[/SC]


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Liv Moon `Black Ruby`
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QammBsMHk04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome band !!!.



Says it cannot play "in my country" 

&#128534;


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## mrspacecat

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/beardtruckerhat1/sets/gaias-revenge-under-a-green-sky-full-album[/SC]

This solo project is just awesome. I'm sure you guys will dig it.

Also, Sulphur Aeon:


----------



## Pweaks

The new Radiohead album is amazing


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Psionic

Didnt listen to this for a while but its still awesome after all the years:

and it doesnt seem to work 

so just a normal link if anyone can tell me how to embed this i would be thankful it shows it when i preview the post but dosent post the actual vid.

Eisregen - Thüringen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXH_s4EIDzI


----------



## Masoo2

Silent Planet's new album, Everything Was Sound, arrived early. 

Wow. This is easily my favorite album of the first half of 2016, and will most likely be AOTY for me unless Invent, Animate's Stillworld tops this.

If any of you haven't yet, give Silent Planet a listen. Their previous album was amazing, and this easily tops it as their best release so far. Great progressive metalcore with lots of atmospheric elements and thought put into the lyrics. 

They even cite every source of inspiration/quote from their lyrics in the album booklet too!


----------



## DownTuner

Listening to these Modern Primitive songs by Steve Vai, fun stuff! The Zappa is very present in this track.


----------



## Maybrick

Thanks to Spotify's "Discover Weekly" playlist I'm not hooked on Fallujah.

Also just realized they're playing alongside Whitechapel and Thy Art Is Murder in London later in the year.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Somebody To Love


----------



## Leberbs

The new Blink 182 stuff is badass.

https://youtu.be/8yGipyel-3I

Embedding never works for me >.<


----------



## Blood Tempest

Really into the raw atmosphere of this project. Reminds me of older Burzum material in a way.


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Sum 41 - Fake My Own Death. 

I'm not going to lie, I have been blasting it full volume since I first heard it this morning. I seriously didn't expect this new song to be good at all, but it's a blast and has flashbacks of the Sum 41 I fell in love with when I was 12. I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Found these guys the other day, kinda similar to Conquering Dystopia imo


----------



## aclstrat

Hello guys! Just dropped my new instrumental rock/metal EP this weekend! Would love to get some feedback from fellow musicians! Full EP stream is up on Youtube and EP for sale over at BandCamp


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - Brother


----------



## Blood Tempest

No idea why it took me so long to finally listen to these guys, but I'm REALLY glad I did.


----------



## Genocyber

Mandrágora Negra - Un Largo Camino


----------



## Blytheryn

Blasting some damn good IN after coming home from Tuska... God damn, I love Finland.


----------



## Azyiu

Def Leppard - Stand Up (Kick Love Into Motion)


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Because... Zappa...


----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## Ikiharmaa

this album is so damn good, I didn't even remember because it was buried under all the other proggy djenty deathcore things that were and became trendy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jReKzmlmEKo


----------



## Slunk Dragon

Been so addicted to these, among others. Frank Zappa is my new musical addiction.


----------



## broj15

Saw these guys last night and they've got me hooked.







https://staghorn.bandcamp.com/releases

One of the best bands in the St. Louis music scene right now. post-rock/post-metal. beautiful and emotionally crushing one minute, extremely heavy, yet uplifting the next. 

"We, are Staghorn.

An instrumental three-piece outfit from St. Louis, Missouri debuts &#8220;Parousia I / Kismet II&#8221; - 30 minutes of euphonic introspection where global ethic and activism transcend the traditional parameters of music. Music. Thought. Action. Solidarity. 

You, are Staghorn."


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## Blytheryn

Can't stop listening to this song. Motionless are a band I've been a fan of since I was in 8th grade. Their last two albums have been a little iffy, because I don't really dig the industrial sound unless it's Rammstein, but this song is back to the good old metal core sound that they had on "Creatures". Anyone here dig these guys?


----------



## Aymara

Blytheryn said:


> I don't really dig the industrial sound unless it's Rammstein, ...



Rammstein ... Industrial ... what?

This is Industrial Metal:



Thanks for your tip though.


----------



## Blytheryn

Aymara said:


> Rammstein ... Industrial ... what?
> 
> This is Industrial Metal:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your tip though.




I was under the impression that Rammstein had quite an industrial sound? Neue Deutsche Härte too maybe, but I've always heard them referenced to as an industrial band


----------



## Aymara

Blytheryn said:


> but I've always heard them referenced to as an industrial band



I saw several discussions, if they are or not. In my opinion they are clearly not.

Have a look at the very long Wiki article about Industrial Metal ...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_metal

... where we find Rammstein only mentioned at the end regarding Nazi influences in Metal. For sure Rammstein are Anti-Fascists. Maybe they got sometimes referenced to Industrial, because they started as a Gothic Electro band, before they got famous.

PS: I think it has a reason, that this genre is called "Neue Deutsche Härte" (new German hardcore) in German speaking countries. Let me show you another example, the Munich band Megaherz ... would you call that Industrial?


----------



## Blytheryn

Aymara said:


> I saw several discussions, if they are or not. In my opinion they are clearly not.
> 
> Have a look at the very long Wiki article about Industrial Metal ...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrial_metal
> 
> ... where we find Rammstein only mentioned at the end regarding Nazi influences in Metal. For sure Rammstein are Anti-Fascists. Maybe they got sometimes referenced to Industrial, because they started as a Gothic Electro band, before they got famous.
> 
> PS: I think it has a reason, that this genre is called "Neue Deutsche Härte" (new German hardcore) in German speaking countries. Let me show you another example, the Munich band Megaherz ... would you call that Industrial?




That's very possible. I would definitely not call Megaherz industrial.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Been listening to alot of GWAR recently. I've always had an appreciation of their Ragnarok album mostly because of it being sandwiched between two of their albums I hate, This Toilet Earth (of which I only like a four songs) and Carnival of Chaos (which suffers from late 90s syndrome).


----------



## ThePIGI King

Forevermore - Telos (Album)

They're kinda Djenty, and I normally hate both the word/association as a genre that Djent is, and the sound, but man, Forevermore are just awesome. New album drops in 6 days too, can't wait!


----------



## Mprinsje

A grindcore band out of Rotterdam, i know a couple of members of this band. Really like it.


----------



## JohnTanner

Currently listening to Periphery's latest singles a lot. As well as a bunch of instrumental stuff like Haunted Shores, Polyphia, Intervals, Syncatto, Plini etc..A lot of great stuff from all these guys


----------



## ASoC

Can't stop listening to this, the groove and the melody are too infectious


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## High Plains Drifter

So old... 2013, but if I'm just now seeing this for the first time, then maybe there's someone else out there that also hasn't seen it yet...

and if just one person on here watches it for the first time, then posting this was was worth it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## DISTORT6

So damn good.


----------



## CaptainD00M

The whole album of this:


It seems I've well and truly moved on from Vai as this album leaves me wanting to vomit rainbows and bleed cup cakes. Respect to the guys skill and success as both musician and businessman - but his music hasn't aged well for me.


----------



## watson503

I've been listening to this heavily for the past several days, great album from these dudes out of Chile. Metastasis - The Essence That Precedes Death:


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## JD27




----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Judgement Day


----------



## Carrion Rocket

This has always been one of my favorite covers.


----------



## Nlelith

Listening to this on repeat, and I still get ASMR every time intro hits.


----------



## Azyiu

Steve Vai - #[email protected]! Yourself


----------



## synrgy

So.. This punched me right in the feels, this morning.. Dunno if FB links work for everyone, but it doesn't seem to be on Youtube.. TL;DR = a choir from an American school sings 'Shenandoah' at the Pantheon:

https://www.facebook.com/roger.ravenstad/videos/10207103147040740/


TOTALLY unrelated, I've had this on in the background while I work, this morning:


----------



## Mprinsje

Ye killing it again.


----------



## Azyiu

Tool - Ticks & Leeches


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Azyiu

Dream Theater - Three Days


----------



## Spicypickles

PIII
Jason Richardson
Revocation - Great is our Sin
DEP - One of us is the Killer


Coincidentally, for whatever reason, when I received my physical copy of PIII and a shirt, the DEP album was in there with it. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## JD27

Love the old school metal influences.


----------



## Taylor




----------



## watson503

I'd give anything to go back to the days when this album had just come out


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Repner

Wow. Didn't know Witherscape released a new album a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

New City of Souls is pretty awesome!


----------



## Progbusters

Yousei Teikoku
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5OeuVSr2T4


----------



## Blood Tempest

Pallbearer's "Fear and Fury" EP.
http://profoundlorerecords.bandcamp.com/album/fear-and-fury


----------



## Azyiu

Van Halen - Get Up


----------



## hodorcore

frank gambale, the new aristocrats


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Shrediablo




----------



## ArtDecade

The Haunted's self titled debut!







And this one, too!

The Haunted Made Me Do It!


----------



## CaptainD00M

Gov't Mule - The Tel-Star sessions great cover of Just Got Paid:


----------



## luislais

Here listening to our neighbours:

https://youtu.be/KXWMYmNcUqI?list=RDEM9kI-cK3gClov-v9P7GTjfg


----------



## Don Vito

When I first heard this song on the radio, I was literally laughing out loud in my car over how cheesy it sounded. 

Now it's legit one of my favorite metal songs.


----------



## ArtDecade

Blotted Science - Synaptic Plasticity


----------



## JD27

Twelve Foot Ninja - Outlier


----------



## ArtDecade

Feared - _Rejects_ album (2011)


----------



## Santuzzo

here are some of the albums I have been listening to lately:

Jay-Z - Blueprint III
Alicia Keys - The Element of Freedom
Pat Martino - Remember (Tribute to Wes Montgomery)
Albert King - I'll Play the Blues for You
John Mayer - Room For Squares
John Mayer - Continuum
Motorhead - Rock n Roll
Art Blakey & The Jazz Messengers - Moanin' 
Kenny Burrell - Midnight Blue
The New Low - Continuance


----------



## squids

current organic chemistry playlist includes (but not limited to);

Periphery - the news..., rainbow gravity, the bad thing, stranger things, marigold, remain indoors, absolomb, flatline
ERRA - Dreamcatcher EP, spirits away, hourglass, orchid, sleeper and continuum
tyler the creator - Wolf (one of my consistent favorites)
Gojira - the cell (heaviest song on magma imo)
Meshuggah - born in dissonance, catch33
tame impala - currents 
veil of maya - codex, daenarys, three fifty.


----------



## gunch

boner inducingly heavy and roary tone ahead in spite of lo fi prodcution


----------



## ArtDecade

Overkill's _Feed My Head_ from the I Hear Black album.


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## ArtDecade

Kreator - Dying Live - 2013


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Halford/ Downing/ Tipton... idk... just amazing:


----------



## coreysMonster

I discovered this Tuvan group called Huun-Huur-Tu. People often joke about Tuvan throat singing because of how weird it sounds, but in context in songs like this it sounds absolutely amazing and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## hairychris

Blagged their London show on Friday and they were ace. As usual. Unremitting savagery.


----------



## DISTORT6

I've been on a Slayer binge and totally forgot how good this is.


----------



## Stealth7

New Trap Them!


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Santuzzo

the past weeks I have been listening to Bill Evans Trio a lot, mostly the following albums:

Waltz For Debby
Portrait In Jazz
Explorations
Live At The Village Vanguard


----------



## Blytheryn

[/QUOTE]

Just found my new gym anthem.


----------



## Don Vito

I kind of gave up on Megadeth after the Endgame album, but Dystopia is great. Love that cyberpunk neckbeard cover art too.


----------



## Repner

Love the new album.


----------



## Aymara

I like the new PAIN album ... here are the tour dates:

http://www.nuclearblast.de/en/label/music/band/tourdates/70947.pain.html


----------



## Aymara

Funny ... found a nice band by chance, that has the same name as the new Pain album:



Their sound reminds me a bit of Fields of the Nephilim.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## scrub

Im still listening to "the astonishing". I can't get enough.


----------



## Aymara

Got me the new album yesterday ... this song is superb:


Black Crown Initiate - Again


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Because along with Ace Frehley, Marty Friedman, Eddie Van Halen, Warren DeMartini, and Slash, George Lynch is an influence of mine.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't care if his solos all sound the same, Yngwie is GOD. Eat donuts and unleash the fookin' fury or whatever they used to say on ultimate guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Been listening to Nirvana - Bleach and some early Black Sabbath today.


----------



## fps

John 5 - Here's To The Crazy Ones!
Saw him on Wednesday night in London and he was brilliant.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Sabbath - Paranoid (album) and Master of Reality


----------



## Aymara

One more from the new album ...



Simply great


----------



## gunch




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## watson503

Stumbled upon this upload of Death live on the TSoP tour, in NY...It is Monday, I'm working at the moment but it is a beautiful day aside from all of the b.s. in the world. Another friend passed-away this weekend, it has just been one of those days so it has been a joy to listen to this. Thanks for the music, Chuck...and Scott...Rest in Peace.


----------



## Masoo2

Rest in Peace Reflections


----------



## broj15

Saw these guys earlier in the summer and immediately fell in love with them. It was like if me from 7th grade and me now got together and made a band. Great Lyrics and vocals and the drummer is an absolute monster (listen to the opening of track 3, "please quit smoking"). FFO: GlassJaw, (early) Chiodos, Thursday, Touche Amore, (early) Pianos Become The Teeth

https://imadeyoumyself.bandcamp.com/album/old-love


----------



## Fat-Elf

I didn't really like the game judging by the demo but damn this song rules.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I didn't really like the game judging by the demo but damn this song rules.



This whole soundtrack is the .....


----------



## TomParenteau

I wanna go on a Gamma Ray/Helloween/other Kai Hansen projects binge.

There are many, so will you please recommend your favorites?


----------



## jwade




----------



## Don Vito




----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> This whole soundtrack is the .....



Tbh, I don't like the rest of the soundtrack since it's too synth-driven compared to the track I posted. 

NP:


----------



## Azyiu

Extreme - Waiting For The Punchline


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Helloween `Halloween`


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOAl0enE7kI


Awesome !!!. 

Happy Halloween everyone !!!.


----------



## tm20




----------



## Blytheryn

Man do I miss when A7X sounded like this.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Overkill `In Union We Stand`





Classic !!!.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Blytheryn said:


> Man do I miss when A7X sounded like this.




My absolute favorite A7X song! Haven't heard this one in a minute, thanks for reminding me of it. 

As for me, the new KoRn has really been doing it for me, good for these guys for releasing something this damn great so far into their career.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally their albums are back on Spotify. Took long enough.


----------



## JouniK86

My god, it's been 10 years since Gloria already! Let this new song be the countdown to a new full-length! Back in the Times of Splendor was the sh!t!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Best song of 2014, imo.


----------



## SamSam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RagW200RFYA

The whole album is wonderful, but I love the melody in this track.


----------



## Don Vito

I don't really listen to this kind of stuff, but these guys are from my city which is cool.


----------



## Blytheryn

This band is just too good.


----------



## Aymara

Don Vito said:


> but these guys are from my city which is cool.



The band is cool too  ... or lets say, their sound.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Fat-Elf

I have never listened to this band but came across this song and it rocks.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Fat-Elf

I'd like to dedicate this song to Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Don Vito

Fat-Elf said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Hillary Clinton.



I'd like to dedicate this song to Donald Trump.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Donald Trump.




Are you trying to give Trump cancer? Because, that's how give him one. 


Totally unrelated, NP:


----------



## Don Vito

I've literally had 5 hamburgers this week.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Don Vito said:


> I've literally had 5 hamburgers this week.



I've literally had one kebab this week. 

#removekebab

Unrelated NP:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting my bass-boosted Metallica on today:


----------



## Science_Penguin

On kind of a Eurobeat kick recently.


----------



## Bear R.

I Just got turned on to this dude and Man does He Kicks Ass..Love that Heavy SRV style of his..










Sabbath: Behind the wall of sleep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR7EPeHXhqM


----------



## sniperfreak223

In Flames...specifically A Sense Of Purpose


----------



## Thelamon

sniperfreak223 said:


> In Flames...specifically A Sense Of Purpose



A Sense of Purpose gets a bad rap from a lot of folks, but I really dig that album; Disconnected and The Chosen Pessimist are killer tracks. 

I caught wind of the new Childish Gambino yesterday and I was blown away, it's an amazing homage to soul:


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm rockin' some of this, because pop songs gone metal are always fun!


----------



## Science_Penguin

I've been watching .hack//SIGN again for the first time in years... I forgot how good the music was. Real pretty.


----------



## s2k9k

Right now I'm listening to 'That's The Way' by Led Zeppelin


----------



## watson503




----------



## Acme

Kanga - Kanga. It's like Crystal Castles, but ten times better with much more thought put into the songs and production.


----------



## vick1000

https://www.amazon.com/Violent-Sleep-Reason-Meshuggah/dp/B01JO74HBM/ref=ntt_mus_dp_dpt_1


----------



## MoonJelly

BRAK

http://youtu.be/1UsqmiA0zoI


----------



## Serenity

Sixx Am - Prayers For The Blessed. Killer album.


----------



## PunchLine




----------



## Kaura

Heard this song on a Swedish radio channel and I instantly fell in love with it. I was afraid I couldn't find it from Spotify but it was surprisingly easy as it was the 8th most popular song on Swedish Spotify.


----------



## ASoC

First time checking these guys out and I'm hooked. I would have been all over this if I had been around at the time


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

(Only the 4 "new" tracks on No Remorse)


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Kaura

This has been playing on repeat the whole day. Love it.


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - Poor Twisted Me


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Kaura

Jammed on my midi keyboard while listening to Art Blakey's Moanin' on Spotify and this song started playing after it. I have never even heard of this band but I fell in love with this song the moment I heard it.


----------



## Cephalotripsy

AVSLUT


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Azyiu

Opeth - The Drapery Falls


----------



## Casper777

Caligula's Horse - Bloom


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nice.


----------



## MoonJelly

Just found out about In This Moment. Tells you how much I pay attention...but this girl's voice is pretty nice for mainstream stuff


----------



## JD27




----------



## Danklin

Sequence of Discord- Nameste

Honestly anybody know any djent bands tat are similiar in how melodic and brutal this band is?


----------



## watson503

Some music to get me in the Christmas spirit


----------



## Kaura

Not a big fan of christmas carols so I'm listening to Periphery.


----------



## Azyiu

Queen - Sweet Lady


----------



## watson503

Aborted Christ Childe - Blak Fathoms


----------



## Furtive Glance

Protest the Hero - Ragged Tooth

5th listen of the album. This one's going to take a while to really stick, I think.


----------



## watson503

Death Worship - Extermination Mass


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Absolutely beautiful in it's simplicity...


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - Atlas, Rise!


----------



## watson503




----------



## Furtive Glance

Opeth - Godhead's Lament


----------



## Kaura

I pity the foo who don't like Issues.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm pretty much always listening to Car Bomb https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUCk_kxFUHg


----------



## BrailleDecibel

MoonJelly said:


> Just found out about In This Moment. Tells you how much I pay attention...but this girl's voice is pretty nice for mainstream stuff



Better late than never!  Got to catch a show a few years back, they can really bring it live as well.


As for my current jam...


----------



## Science_Penguin

Just bought the debut Scandroid album a few days ago (Celldweller's modern synth-wave project) and I haven't been able to stop listening to it.

This is my favourite track on the album.


----------



## MARKMYWORDS

Feels like love by Vince Gill
On the other hand
Three wooden crosses
Digging up bones all by Randy Travis


----------



## OceanAnalog

Smile Empty Soul. More Anxiety


----------



## crg123

Rediscovered this madness/masterpiece a few weeks ago and it's been on rotation ever since.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## TheHandOfStone

Can't believe I waited so long to check these guys out.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I loved these dudes in middle school when I wore five pounds of eyeliner and dark colored eye shadow. I think I should start that again haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found this band a few days ago with spotify on shuffle on the metal xplorer playlist. so damn good.


----------



## NickS

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1Y-rfbzmgY


----------



## Masoo2

http://www.livemixtapes.com/mixtapes/42538/young-sizzle-trap-ye.html

Trap Ye


----------



## m107a1

KnightBrolaire said:


> found this band a few days ago with spotify on shuffle on the metal xplorer playlist. so damn good.




OMG I'm listening to this daily now, esp. when alcohol is involved.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

m107a1 said:


> OMG I'm listening to this daily now, esp. when alcohol is involved.



It's so good.


----------



## TheHandOfStone




----------



## Mraz

Seeing this great band in 11 days!!!


----------



## Winry Ember

I've been vibing on instrumental stuff life Plini and Ployphia lately... This song is great 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fNhD_lP1F4


----------



## Aymara

Besides the new Kreator I also enjoy the new Agonist album:


----------



## Repner




----------



## CaptainD00M

Actually listening to my bands first release  still love it.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## m107a1

Dan_Vacant said:


> I loved these dudes in middle school when I wore five pounds of eyeliner and dark colored eye shadow. I think I should start that again haha




LOL I went to high school with the bassist in that video. Wonder what happened to him.


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> found this band a few days ago with spotify on shuffle on the metal xplorer playlist. so damn good.




Mendel Bij de Leij (he's the entire band) is ridiculous. He's in the Aborted now, but his solo stuff was awesome.


----------



## jeremyb




----------



## CaptainD00M

The sound of my laptop fan slowly dying.


----------



## HaloHat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxfZumeb3Wc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mdRv0yg-Ag

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNdC_3LR2AI <- maybe my favorite drummer right now.


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Dark Angel `Time Does Not Heal`

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYBbY7pSH-M

Classic Dark Angel !!!.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy

Theory In Practice

Crescendo Dezign

Finally picked up the new Album. I love it, but I would probably love anything these guys do. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_QmwvjtwPo


----------



## Kaura

In Flames - Drained 

Listened the whole album at work twice last night. Ppersonally I think this might be my favorite IF album ever. Doesn't have as hard hitting songs as their old albums but as a whole it's a really solid album with great riffs and catchy choruses.


----------



## Andless

HaloHat said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxfZumeb3Wc



Thanks! This was seriously nice! Completely unexpected!


----------



## Azyiu

This is Animals As Leaders' best album yet...


----------



## IGC

Fallujah: Flesh Prevails


----------



## Demiurge

Blackfield V!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Awesome post-punk. Check it out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLdEW51jZBU


----------



## Kaura

New David Maxim Micic album. Three tracks in, sounds good so far.


----------



## Azyiu

Pantera - Cat Scratch Fever


----------



## jovima69

Junior Kimbrough and T Model Ford.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Azyiu

Listening to the Silent Hill 3 OST in its entirety...


----------



## Blytheryn

This is great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this band randomly popped up on my spotify. I kind of like it  it's chicano-core lol


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## m107a1




----------



## Mprinsje

feeling like i'm 15 again


----------



## m107a1

Blytheryn said:


> This is great.




I agree! Been listening to Yith too:



I think those guys listened to a whole lot of My Dying Bride.


----------



## JD27




----------



## feraledge




----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


>




Listen to a few from them, going to have to check that album out tomorrow.


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> Listen to a few from them, going to have to check that album out tomorrow.



Triple album on the new one. Some is far better than others, but this song is definitely my black metal song of the year. Soothing brutality. The video is excellent too. Yoga blast beats.


----------



## Aymara

Nice video, song and melody:


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## dax21

JD27 said:


>




Really liking the new DH. Wish the production was a bit sharper but I get what they wanted to achieve.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Repner

Just discovered these guys. Damn this is good.


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Great band which unfortunately doesn't exist anymore: *Dreams of Sanity*.

Their Masquerade album is great.


----------



## IGC

Skeletonwitch, soul thrashing black sorcery


----------



## highandmighty93

How about that new Northlane?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really dig this band, just found them randomly on youtube today.


----------



## Azyiu

Radiohead - Air Bag


----------



## watson503

Infesticide - Twisted Basket Case


----------



## Nlelith

I'm not really listening to it, just stuck in my head with all these memes.


----------



## s2k9k

Novelists, Whitechapel, and been listening to Mindrot again from the late 90's.


----------



## AdenM

Harakiri for the Sky; sickeningly good post-black metal. One of the few bands with 6+ minute songs I don't find boring, the lead at 4:22 will change ya life


----------



## rocky0

Haken - 1985!


----------



## Azyiu

Pre-ordered it the night after the concert, and it is finally here...


----------



## celticelk

The Bug vs Earth: _Concrete Desert_

Doom dub ambient. My current contender for AOTY.

https://thebugmusic.bandcamp.com/album/concrete-desert


----------



## Dan_Vacant




----------



## Humzgrodn

AdenM said:


> Harakiri for the Sky; sickeningly good post-black metal. One of the few bands with 6+ minute songs I don't find boring, the lead at 4:22 will change ya life



This is so good, I personally like The Traces We Leave the most.
At the moment I'm listening to

Dream Theater, Octavarium/ Six Degrees/ Train of Thought
Meshuggah, Kolossus
Architects, All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us
Gojira, Magma
Port Noir, Any Way The Wind Carries
and the latest Be'lakor album is also a blast!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Khonsu is pretty cool. I'm digging them right now.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## NotDonVito

holy .... this album is good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I randomly heard these guys on spotify. loving this album so far.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Masoo2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0P4bLZUurw

RIP Vanna, shame their farewell tour isn't coming to NC.


----------



## endmysuffering

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B7mhQipwdb0
I can't get enough of this song and video, I'm in tears laughing right now.


----------



## JD27

Love the new album and pretty much everything they ever have done.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Rock4ever

Ayreon: The Source

....ing love it.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Broken Flesh. Interesting stuff. I especially like song #4 on this album.


----------



## r33per

Sea in the Sky - Serenity.

Spotify link: https://open.spotify.com/album/4Hy9akJSGGjAXYky9noyHS


----------



## Blytheryn

Has Batushka been posted on here before? Absolutely crushing band. If Ghost was actually black metal. Or if a bunch of warlocks started a band.


----------



## Hellbound

Xerath- Machine Insurgency


----------



## Azyiu

Metallica - St. Anger

Yet... I dug this thing out and am listening to it... some of the songs are actually not that bad, but they just failed in terms of arrangement and those songs tend to drag on for a bit too long...


----------



## Hellbound

"Higher Quiddity"- Uneven Structure off of the "8" album. BRUTAL..


One of these days I will figure out how to post a youtube video in a reply.  Can someone please tell me how to do this so that no-one has to click on the link to se the video? Thank in advance.


----------



## JustMac

Is anyone listening to the new *At the Drive in - Interalia*?


It's getting a lot of flack from the bands' fans but I'm absolutely loving it. I haven't heard music so catchy yet aggressive in aaaaaages. 9/10 easily, and I adored Relationship of Command. Every track here is a corker!


----------



## NickS

endmysuffering said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B7mhQipwdb0
> I can't get enough of this song and video, I'm in tears laughing right now.





Yeah, that's pretty good, and funny! I want that double necked guitar


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## NotDonVito

Remember the 2012 Ron Sword drama? lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pallbearer, they remind me of a doomier Mastodon.


----------



## BenjaminW

Heaven Tonight by Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Devildriver's last 2 albums: Trust No One and Winter Kills. Really digging them


----------



## JD27

So heavy....


----------



## USMarine75

The new Chon has me like woah. It has all the best parts of jazz, fusion, shred, rockabilly...


----------



## Chiba666

Caladan Brood - Echoes of Battle.

Fantastic album


----------



## Kaura

Paramore - Told You So

I love old Paramore, and I'm happy to say that I love this new album too even though it's way different than their old stuff. Wish I could say the same about the new Linkin Park album.


----------



## cwhitey2

All of the Russian Circles albums


----------



## watson503




----------



## gunch

This album is still  but this song kind of rules


----------



## Repner




----------



## KnightBrolaire

heeeeee isssss theeee paaaaaaaaainkillllllllllerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## zappatton2

Made dinner to Nick Cave's Murder Ballads. Almost forgot what a great album that is.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Repner




----------



## Ralyks

UB40. Come at me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all of Machinehead's albums.


----------



## watson503




----------



## OoberDj0nt

Currently on my phone at a live show of some small bands. Theyre mostly country, which i despise, but i dont have anything better to do, and theres good food here.


----------



## leftyaxeman




----------



## NickS




----------



## bobbyprayogo

Phillip Sayce and Lance Lopez.

Agrressive buesy goodness!


----------



## NosralTserrof

NickS said:


>




Botch is good shit. 

I've been jamming Silent Planet lately. Really good, at times mathy metalcore but it's a refreshing change of taste from the usual in the genre.


----------



## Repner




----------



## TedEH

Recently discovered Leprous. Really enjoying the two most recent albums.


----------



## Acme

These guys deserve much more attention. Similar to Animal Alpha, it's like a lovechild of pop-post-punk and new era-Crystal Castles


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfect summer music

I never get tired of this song.


----------



## Tech Wrath

New instrumental tech/prog sort of death album


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## revivalmode

This entire album has the tastiest riffs I've heard in a long time. Anyone who can cover or tab this? lol


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Bands currently listening to on my playlist:

Above the Earth
Birthday Massacre
Bloodline
Divitius
I See Stars
Kobra and the Lotus
Korn
Lacuna Coil
last Union
Letters from the Fire
Linkin Park
Papa Roach
Sick Puppies
Stitched Up Heart
Steel Panther


----------



## watson503

A little inspiration before I take my lunch break and get some practice in:


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Last night I bought
SOAD - hypnotize
Rammstein - Reise Reise
18Visions-XVIII
Mortiis - The Great Deceiver 2 disc 

and I'm excited to see what Volumes new album will be like with Myke Terry in the mix. Hes easily one of my top 5 rock/metal vocalists, and his solo stuff is great too.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

It dies today-Sirens and 1975 debut album this morning


----------



## Aymara

The latest Gojira album Magma is my current favourite:


----------



## JD27




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Love this song... such an under appreciated band.

Crimson Moonlight - The Echoes of Thought


----------



## stevexc




----------



## KnightBrolaire

david allan coe and walker wheeler jr. I finally found country music I like lol


----------



## MikeH

Glass Casket - Desperate Man's Diary

Doing some English homework and put this on as background noise for writing. Now I can't focus on writing because I forgot how fucking awesome this album is.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

these dudes are awesome, they remind me a lot of crack the skye era mastodon.


----------



## watson503

Seeing as it is Sunday, some worship music:


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

The new Volumes - Different Animals is FIRE!!!!


----------



## ArtDecade

G&R - Appetite For Destruction


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Eighteen Visions - XVIII


----------



## cwhitey2

Wolves In The Throne Room


----------



## schwiz

Hollllly shit is this good!


----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

really dig this guys voice


----------



## Blytheryn

Prepared to chug my balls off when I bring the Eclipse back today. My god, I love Josh's playing.


----------



## Winry Ember

schwiz said:


> Hollllly shit is this good!



I was about to post this, but someone beat me to it xD DGD never disappoints me; Will Swan is incredible!


----------



## gunch

So basically Animosity is fucking amazing and the missing link in my taste for pre-djent, moshy, riffy, inbetween-deathcore-and-metalcore bands like Glass Casket, Wretched, Through the Eyes of the Dead, The Red Chord and BTBAM's Silent Circus 

This is pure energy for me


----------



## JohnTanner

Sikth - A future in whose eyes?
Sikth - Death of a dead day
Within the ruins - halfway human
Haunted Shores - Viscera
And even some Lana Del Ray because I have no shame and I can do whatever I want


----------



## bjoneill74

Ana.Thema - The Optimist
Marillion - F.E.A.R.
Leprous - Coal
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Radiohead - A Moon Shaped Pool
Ephemeral Sun - Lord of Hounds


----------



## watson503




----------



## avinu

Arch Echo is pretty freakin sweet.


----------



## Hellbound

This is a phenomenal band. This is off of their last album and even though I admit their album before this one IMO is much heavier and better overall..this is still a solid album as well. This is the first track off their album "III" and I do love it...oh yes I do


----------



## Kaff

The latest SikTh album


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really like this band, they kind of give me karnivool/haken vibes


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## boozeislove

So hardcore!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Journey - Escape
Boston - Boston, Don't Look Back, and Third Stage
Styx - The Grand Illusion, Pieces of Eight, and The Mission
Kansas - Leftoverture


----------



## feraledge

Haunted Shores - Viscera
I always dug the first HS EP, but this one has me wondering why it took me so damn long to check it out.


----------



## JD27




----------



## feilong29

The latest In Flames albums. A lot of people don't like them, but I dig most of it. On top of that, I've been listening to It Dies Today, As I Lay Dying and Killswitch Engage \m/


----------



## gunch

Immolation - Dawn of Possession 
Oppressor - Solstice of Oppression 
Rippikoulu - Musta Seremonia 
Sorrow - Hatred and Disgust


----------



## bloc




----------



## Carrion Rocket

This turned twenty today.


----------



## gunch

More Immolation, trying to wrap my head around their mid 4 albums, Here in After definitely has a lot on offer but doesn't give it up easy


----------



## KnightBrolaire

behemoth. they are appropriately heavy as fuck


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I never get tired of this song or bastard.


----------



## NickS

What guitar is he playing there?


----------



## stevexc

NickS said:


> What guitar is he playing there?



Looks like his newest Framus, the one they're doing the sig of


----------



## NickS

I see. Not that familiar with Framus, other than hearing/knowing that they are supposed to be pretty awesome. Probably why I couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's his framus sig. The new versions are being made by warwick/framus in china and should retail for 1-2K, the one he's playing is like 15k, made in germany and they only made a couple. Some details got tweaked on the newer version like the body being slightly bigger, losing one of the bevels and some other stuff.


----------



## questin

Ozric Tentacles - "Technicians of the Sacred" (2015). This (double) album is insane. These guys have been around for forever (since 1983) and they keep making these albums that are very unique and different. Technicians has some really really nice guitar work and has a perfect mix of psychedelic rock, jazz, and tribal sounds. The atmosphere each song creates is really interesting and if you are under some kind of influence, it'll help take you to where ever you're imagining. I can see why a lot might not enjoy this, but I'm loving it and it's what I'm currently listening to.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deep Purple - In Rock, Machine Head


----------



## Kevcarnage

rings of saturn Lugal KI EN


----------



## downburst82

Im really enjoying the new album by Zeta. Its Paul Ortiz (Chimp Spanner) and Katie Jackson doing the music with Daniel Tompkins (Tesseract, etc) doing vocals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## USMarine75

Otis Rush and Sam Maghett... feeling old school Chicago blues lately.


----------



## BMO

Just got done listening to all of Follow The Leader by Korn on the way home from Boston and now jamming out to some Cradle of Filth


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Been on a sorta chilly ambient kick lately. Cool song but the video is absolutely amazing imo...


----------



## Hellbound

New song from Septicflesh "Dante's Inferno"


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

Tesseract instrumental. Tesseract instrumental. Tesseract instrumental.


----------



## gunch




----------



## tim_in_seattle

Steven Wilson
Porcupine Tree (except the acid trip stuff)
Dream Theater - The Astonishing (as in I'm kind of astonished I like it)
ELO
The Tragically Hip
Fidelio


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Earth Electric. They sound like a weird mix of old opeth and 70s psychedelia. So basically like opeth's last album but with a chick singer.


----------



## Alain Atmeh

The Dance of Eternity


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just found about logic, dude can flow so well.


----------



## Alonious_Monk




----------



## Blytheryn

Dance With The Dead is the coolest new music I've heard in a way, way long time.


----------



## xzacx

This new Wolves in the Throne Room track rips. Can't wait for the full album.


----------



## gunch

mf CAPHARNAUM


----------



## KnightBrolaire

charley hicks' latest slide album. Good ol dirty nasty slide and delta blues.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## RG503




----------



## Matthias Hornstein

Live At Carnegie Hall - An Acoustic Evening by Joe Bonamassa


----------



## allureoftheearth




----------



## Aso

Goatwhore -Vengeful Ascension


Bloodclot - Up in Arms


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## downburst82

Im in LOVE with this song/BAND!!



I followed them a bit early on and thought they were pretty good...but then the original singer scammed people and I figured there were other bands I could focus my attention on. 

Fast forward someone on here posted their new song "summertime gladness" and I really liked it and I have been going backwards through their albums for the past few weeks and WOW awesome guitarwork and songwritting and the new (3 albums new...) Singer is excellent!.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfect for playing fallout.


----------



## MerlinTKD

About once a year, I get reminded how much I love this band, the first album in particular:

https://m.youtube.com/user/AlienAntFarmVEVO


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Lacuna Coil - Karmacode. Still one of the most interesting albums I've ever heard. I hadn't listened to this in about 6 years, then downloaded it yesterday out of the blue... I've listened to it 5 times through since yesterday.


----------



## NotDonVito

Where the hell has Nocturnal Rites been all my life. They have a new album coming too.


----------



## J_Mac

Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis. 

Can't believe I call myself a metal head and have let this pass me by for 10 years! Immense. 

Full 5 maloik rating \m/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## JD27




----------



## Tom Sklenar

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Witcher 3 soundtrack. One of the few video game soundtracks that keeps me enthralled throughout the entirety.


----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


>



pallbearer is soooo goooood


----------



## gunshow86de

Album of the year (so far).....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dokken - Under Lock and Key, Tooth & Nail


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mprinsje said:


>



Frankly, I think this song is better than Countdown to Extinction, which is Megadeth's attempt at a Black Album record just like Revenge was KISS' attempt.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn turned me on to this, it's absolutely killer:


----------



## JD27

They did a great cover of TON too.


----------



## hairychris




----------



## sevenfoxes




----------



## bloc




----------



## Mathemagician

Shakira put out a new album for 2017. Very fun/catchy pop music. If ya girl dances to happy pop songs play this stuff.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Safe to say, and Small talks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love this song, the lyrics are so dumb but so funny. Definitely helps that it's a good groove too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus

@Spaced Out Ace 

Damn, i gotta get that one back on the Itunes. Some great tunes and some of George's best playing.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> @Spaced Out Ace
> 
> Damn, i gotta get that one back on the Itunes. Some great tunes and some of George's best playing.


The first two Lynch Mob albums and first George Lynch solo album are great. Dokken's Dysfunctional is alright, but it seems a bit forced, perhaps. It's a little more believable than, say, Carnival of Souls by KISS, and it doesn't outright rip off a popular grunge song, so that's good.


----------



## JoshuaRichard

I currently have Motionless In White's 'Graveyard Shift' album on my Spotify.


----------



## NotDonVito

The new Cradle of Filth song is fucking fantastic. Can't wait for the album to release.


----------



## NotDonVito

Haven't listened to All that Remains in years, but kind of digging their new album, although the lyrics are really cringe.


----------



## Repner




----------



## Elwood

Fred Brum - Atonement

The man has skills!


----------



## dax21

Got to see Devin live last night finally, great show.


----------



## watson503




----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Feared - Breathing Failure (the instrumental version)

https://soundcloud.com/ola-englund/seymour-duncan-pegasus-test


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Obituary - Slowly We Rot
Incantation - Mortal Throne of Nazarene
Morbid Angel - Gateways to Annihilation
Dismember - Like an Everflowing Stream


----------



## Triple7

Been going back and forth between Chimaira, and The Haunted for the past few weeks.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

I've been trying to listen to other music other than death metal and my buddy showed me these guys a while back, I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Obituary - Cause of Death, The End Complete


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Machine Gun Kelly - Bloom
Feeki
Upon a Burning Body - Straight from the Barrio


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## r33per

[Adjusts 1980s wig]

The Top Gun Anthem as performed by Steve Stevens.

Great slabs of delicious musical cheese.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

r33per said:


> [Adjusts 1980s wig]
> 
> The Top Gun Anthem as performed by Steve Stevens.
> 
> Great slabs of delicious musical cheese.


Hey, did you steal Mark St. John's Animalize wig? You did, didn't you?


----------



## r33per

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hey, did you steal Mark St. John's Animalize wig? You did, didn't you?


I MIGHT HAVE. I'M NOT ANSWERING ANYMORE QUESTIONS!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

r33per said:


> I MIGHT HAVE. I'M NOT ANSWERING ANYMORE QUESTIONS!


----------



## watson503

What would have been his 51st birthday, today...Happy Birthday, Dimebag!!!


----------



## Kovah

I think I'm about to break the replay button.


----------



## r33per

Gloryhammer - Tales from the Kingdom of Fife.

https://open.spotify.com/album/2tYs2uwU7S6ICUeOBDdSSW

I can't believe I've never heard this before now. Be-kilted power metal - and, as one Amazon reviewed put it, completely historically accurate.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Trivium - Ember to Inferno: Ab Initio, The Crusade (Special Edition), Silence in the Snow (Special Edition), and Vengeance Falls (Special Edition)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Just started digging into Dozer's discography

randomly saw this on my yt recommended.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

100% of my marshal in a box gas comes from wanting to sound like the champs


----------



## BenjaminW

The outro guitar solo on this version is just killer.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Really impressed with 3 recent releases.

1. Tony Macalpine's "Death of Roses": A refreshing release, most adventurous release from him (imho) in recent years. It's fusion-y metal with neoclassical themes. It's diverse in style, great production, and reminds me a lot of his Planet-X stuff. Here, the released promo, got to be the 'safest' song on the album.


2. The Elba Triangle from Alex Argento (w/ Marco Sfogli, Tom Quayle, Virgil Donati & many others): Simply top notch! If you liked his EGO debut, you'll love this one. It's a Fusion standards CD, their cover of Tribal Tech's "Face First" is awesome. Here:


3. Last but not the least, the latest release from Carl Mörner Ringström. Love it! Here:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Joe Satriani - Flying in a Blue Dream, Surfing with the Alien


----------



## r33per

Airbus Gate - Covered in Black.

Most enjoyable.


----------



## r33per

r33per said:


> Airbus Gate - Covered in Black.
> 
> Most enjoyable.


Airbus Gate. Another autocorrect fail. Sounds like the producers of airport Muzak...

Clearly meant Anubis Gate.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Saw A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors earlier on Syfy, and had to listen to Dokken's Back for the freakin' Attack.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spent last night listening to all of trivium's albums again. 
1. ascendancy/ember to inferno are tied
2.shogun
3. silence in the snow
4.crusade 
5.vengeance falls
6. in waves


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> spent last night listening to all of trivium's albums again.
> 1. ascendancy/ember to inferno are tied
> 2.shogun
> 3. silence in the snow
> 4.crusade
> 5.vengeance falls
> 6. in waves



Still haven't gotten around to listening Silence. I think Crusade is my least favorite though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> Still haven't gotten around to listening Silence. I think Crusade is my least favorite though.


in waves is by far their worst album imo. It sounded like a shittier version of chevelle. it was so stripped back and basic that it's a slog to listen to. Crusade at least has some good songs like tread the floods or silence will sear.


----------



## Axiom451

FRCTRD - Fortress

Kinda unknown Djenty Deathcore but I dig it!


----------



## JouniK86

Lately I've been listening to a lot of songwriter artists, last year's albums from Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds and Bon Iver were mindblowing and that trend kind of carried into this year's search for new music as well. An old school buddy of mine, Mikko Joensuu suddenly came up with this ridiculously massive album trilogy "Amen" about relinquishing personal faith and congregation he grew up very tightly with, overcoming the subsequent depression and ultimately redefining his identity. 

Musically it's in the vein of contemporary folk, country (Thomas van Zandt has been popping up in almost all rave reviews), elegantly simple Finnish gospel / traditional music but as the montage progressess he also wanders through territories not unlike British pop music or dark ambient. Every time I start listening to this trilogy I lose my sense of time and place and blow through its entire duration of 3+ hours. The third installment to this album trilogy is particularly amazing. 

So here's a Spotify playlist for all the three albums combined: 
https://open.spotify.com/user/jnnfrm/playlist/5Usq08UCDVch6tLfMVflDt


----------



## JSanta

I'm listening to something I thought I'd never listen too - The Grateful Dead, but more specifically Dead and Company.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> in waves is by far their worst album imo. It sounded like a shittier version of chevelle. it was so stripped back and basic that it's a slog to listen to. Crusade at least has some good songs like tread the floods or silence will sear.


whoops, meant to say it sounds like a shittier version of the crusade or ascendancy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lynch Mob's new album, The Brotherhood.


----------



## BetterOffShred

Ok so I don't want to sound like a "Johnny come lately" .. but I've never really peeped out Meshuggah before.. and I started listening to a few of their tracks, and they are pretty brutal. I've enjoyed various Metal for quite some time (I use the high level term Metal instead of degrading myself by adding a sub-category like "Technical Farm Metal" or what have you) but never really checked them out. What is the cornerstone Meshuggah album I should listen to in its entirety?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BetterOffShred said:


> Ok so I don't want to sound like a "Johnny come lately" .. but I've never really peeped out Meshuggah before.. and I started listening to a few of their tracks, and they are pretty brutal. I've enjoyed various Metal for quite some time (I use the high level term Metal instead of degrading myself by adding a sub-category like "Technical Farm Metal" or what have you) but never really checked them out. What is the cornerstone Meshuggah album I should listen to in its entirety?


I like their first two albums plus the EP they did around this time, but I'm not really a Meshuggah fan.


----------



## BetterOffShred

Yeah don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I'm losing my mind because of how it's redefining my reality or anything, but I just wanted to see what all the fuss was about, and some of it's pretty cool. I'll peep out their first album I guess  Thanks for the tip, 


Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lynch Mob's new album, The Brotherhood.


I also have loved every Lynch Mob album. George Lynch makes good music.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BetterOffShred said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I'm losing my mind because of how it's redefining my reality or anything, but I just wanted to see what all the fuss was about, and some of it's pretty cool. I'll peep out their first album I guess  Thanks for the tip,
> 
> I also have loved every Lynch Mob album. George Lynch makes good music.


George makes music, period. He's not like the rest of these hasbeens who have ceased to be productive and rest solely on their past.


----------



## gunch

BetterOffShred said:


> Ok so I don't want to sound like a "Johnny come lately" .. but I've never really peeped out Meshuggah before.. and I started listening to a few of their tracks, and they are pretty brutal. I've enjoyed various Metal for quite some time (I use the high level term Metal instead of degrading myself by adding a sub-category like "Technical Farm Metal" or what have you) but never really checked them out. What is the cornerstone Meshuggah album I should listen to in its entirety?



Early formative post-thrash sound: NONE EP, then if you like that -> Destroy Erase Improve if you like that and want more early trash sound -> Contradictions Collapse

Mid era math-metal, progressive post-thrash: Chaosphere -> Nothing or ReNothing -> Catch 33 -> I

Late "Djent" Obzen -> Koloss -> Violent Sleep of Reason

Listen to these first:
None, Chaosphere, Nothing/ReNothing, Catch 33, Obzen

Don't really skip these but they aren't as essential:
Koloss, Destroy Erase Improve

Really brutal and awesome but you need to be patient and in the mood for it:
I

Eh, sleep on:
Violent Sleep of Reason, Contradictions Collapse

Nothing/ReNothing?: Nothing was recorded originally with 7s then rerecorded with 8s and subjectively different production. I personally think ReNothing is brutal as fuck sounding and is the better production.

SUPER RECOMMENDED VIEWING


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been listening to more Lynch Mob. Probably going to listen to KXM and Shadow Train later. George Lynch is extremely underrated as a musician and songwriter, and his musical output in just the last 3 years has been insane. Sick and tired of lazy, tired, creatively bankrupt "heritage" acts who rarely put out music, and go on tour after tour resting on their past. Fuck nostalgia acts -- and yes, this *abso-fucking-lutely* includes KISS 110%.

Either put up [ie, release music] or shut the FUCK up [ie, retire.] As Frank Zappa said, shut up and play your guitar, but he didn't mean by resting on your laurels and stagnating.


----------



## Scordare

BetterOffShred said:


> Ok so I don't want to sound like a "Johnny come lately" .. but I've never really peeped out Meshuggah before.. What is the cornerstone Meshuggah album I should listen to in its entirety?


Meshuggah...I prefer the older thrashy stuff.. The early albums are awesome and 'Destroy Erase Improve' is on my list of masterpiece albums.


----------



## Scordare




----------



## KnightBrolaire

BetterOffShred said:


> Ok so I don't want to sound like a "Johnny come lately" .. but I've never really peeped out Meshuggah before.. and I started listening to a few of their tracks, and they are pretty brutal. I've enjoyed various Metal for quite some time (I use the high level term Metal instead of degrading myself by adding a sub-category like "Technical Farm Metal" or what have you) but never really checked them out. What is the cornerstone Meshuggah album I should listen to in its entirety?


destroy erase improve, obzen, catch33, koloss.


----------



## BetterOffShred

I checked out that 'Pitch black' ep.. The dancing with dissonance dudes or whatever track that's over 9 minutes long is pretty slay. I'll peep these other suggestions too. Thanks guys


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Van Halen - For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge (The tone on this album rivals the best EVH tone before or since, and F.U.C.K. is as good as any DLR era album)
Lynch Mob - The Brotherhood


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Epica - Design Your Universe

Deffinitely some interesting music. I havn't heard any of their stuff past Divine Conspiracy, this album picks up right where they left off but all the better. I'm gonna have to catch up on their later stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

serious kyuss/Sword vibes from these guys. One of my favorite albums of the year so far


----------



## bloc




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been listening to a lot of Lynch Mob lately.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Traveller, and plan to listen to Digital Resistance afterwards.


----------



## Repner




----------



## BetterOffShred

Ok, so I went back through and listened to the first Atlantis Chronicles album, which is pure slay IMO. I love that shit. And then I listened to Oceans Ate Alaska for a bit. Lost Isles is pretty fun.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ace Frehley - Space Invader
Ratt - Infestation


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Bdtunn

The new dyscarnate is killer!!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lynch Mob - The Brotherhood
Dangerous Toys - S/T
Cinderella - Night Songs, Long Cold Winter


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alice Cooper - Paranormal


----------



## Athor

Ive been on a 90s roll the last weeks.

Limp Bizkit, Korn, Sevendust, POD and Marilyn Manson have been playing 24/7


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Slechtvalk - Desolate

Love this song, especially the transition point in the music around 3:41


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dokken's Under Lock and Key and Rising force by Yngwie


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Dokken's Under Lock and Key and Rising force by Yngwie


Under Lock and Key is great. You should really check out Back for the Attack with the Japanese bonus track, which is oddly enough, the title track.


----------



## cult

I've been listening to Puscifers Money Shot on heavy rotation lately, but I just got the latest SikTh as well, so this is going to be playing for the next few days.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

L.A. Guns - L.A. Guns, Cocked & Loaded, and Hollywood Vampires


----------



## r33per

In about an hour: The National.

Gig at Usher Hall in Edinburgh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Under Lock and Key is great. You should really check out Back for the Attack with the Japanese bonus track, which is oddly enough, the title track.


Just finished Tooth and Nail. I'm kind of working backwards from under lock and key.


----------



## Axiom451

Having Oceans Ate Alaska's Hikari on repeat for the Last 2 weeks. Such a good album.
Meshuggah's Nothing for the past week too


----------



## bostjan

Just rediscovered this track after a discussion with a pal: https://brendanbyrnes.bandcamp.com/track/operator-3

I really want a guitar with a bunch of interchangeable fretboards now, so I can make all kinds of weird noises and then make different kinds of weird noises...or just a 22-tone guitar...but I [my beautiful and reasonable wife's voice]already have enough guitars[/my beautiful and reasonable wife's voice].


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just finished Tooth and Nail. I'm kind of working backwards from under lock and key.


Breaking the Chains is alright, but kinda low budget and the tone shows it. Tooth and Nail does as well, but the tones are better as well as the songs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Breaking the Chains is alright, but kinda low budget and the tone shows it. Tooth and Nail does as well, but the tones are better as well as the songs.


Yeah I really liked Under Lock and Key and Tooth and Nail. It's a bit of a slog getting through some of their earlier stuff.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I really liked Under Lock and Key and Tooth and Nail. It's a bit of a slog getting through some of their earlier stuff.


The only album that might be a "bit of a slog" is Breaking the Chains, which is the first one, and that's because the production isn't that great. Other than that, their next four studio albums + 1 live (Tooth & Nail, Under Lock and Key, Back for the Attack, Beast from the East, and Dysfunctional) are all pretty awesome, though Dysfunctional is a bit so so. Some of the tracks are killer, some are a little less enjoyable.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Danielle Bregoli - These Heaux

I think I'm gonna go fucking slice off my eyelids after this shit. Anyone ever see A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors? Someone slices their eyelids off so they don't dream about Freddy [I fucking wish; at least I wouldn't have to live in a world where this whack shit exists] but rather than to keep from dreaming, I'd do it so I can die from sleep deprivation. Fuck, this shit is awful.



"Fuck your record sales, where your skills at? Got a million fans, but you're still whack. I can't feel that. What they've been exposed to is not real rap."


----------



## titella

Look what you made me do - Taylor Swift*.*


----------



## Ebony




----------



## bloc




----------



## Ebony




----------



## JD27

Cant wait to here this album next week. Loved them when they were Beastmilk and this sounds a lot more like them than the first Grave Pleasures album.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BrailleDecibel

This is an awesome song...imagine if a non-cheesy version of Godsmack and Stone Temple Pilots' heavier material had a kid, and you get this song.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## J_Mac

Twelve Foot Ninja - Outlier


----------



## bloc




----------



## buriedoutback

I discovered Witherscape early in 2017. I purchased both their CDs and listen to them constantly. Dan Swano is a genius and amazing talent. It took a little while to acclimate to the 80's synth/progressive stuff cause it's not my style at all, but now I can't get enough Witherscape.


----------



## BetterOffShred

KnightBrolaire said:


> destroy erase improve, obzen, catch33, koloss.


Yeah ok, so ObZen is my favorite by far. I can pretty much listen to the whole album. Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## J_Mac

bloc said:


>


EPIC ALBUM


----------



## J_Mac

buriedoutback said:


> I discovered Witherscape early in 2017. I purchased both their CDs and listen to them constantly. Dan Swano is a genius and amazing talent. It took a little while to acclimate to the 80's synth/progressive stuff cause it's not my style at all, but now I can't get enough Witherscape.


He is ace, isn't he? Have you heard Moontower yet?


----------



## Ebony




----------



## buriedoutback

J_Mac said:


> He is ace, isn't he? Have you heard Moontower yet?



I think I may have sampled it on youtube, can't remember for sure. Will giver a listen on days off though. His work in Bloodbath is friggin awesome too.


----------



## r33per

Currently travelling around the West Coast of Scotland with the wife and dog. Listening list includes London Grammar's album Truth Is A Beautiful Thing.


----------



## gunch

Holy shit DiGiorgio rips on this


----------



## kuro_hasegawa

Entities-Ontogenesis


----------



## Chiba666

Caladan Brood - Echoes of Battle


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Out of the Cellar-Ratt
Too Fast for Love- Motley Crue
Winger-Winger


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Out of the Cellar-Ratt
> Too Fast for Love- Motley Crue
> Winger-Winger


Nice selection.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Invasion of Your Privacy-Ratt
I love Ratt's rhythm tones on this album and Out of the Cellar. So raunchy and mean sounding.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Invasion of Your Privacy-Ratt
> I love Ratt's rhythm tones on this album and Out of the Cellar. So raunchy and mean sounding.


Their tones from Out of the Cellar to Rat 81-91 [the new track] are all fucking awesome. Dokken's first album has some eh early 80s low budget guitar tones, but they start getting good on Tooth and Nail, and only get better by Beast from the East.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

WEEDLAWEEDLAWEEEDLA


seriously though, mendel is dope.


----------



## Tyler

Been listening to Julien Baker a lot lately, along with Hammock. Highly recommend checking them out if you like acoustic or post rock stuff.

Also, Counterparts's new record is already album of the year for me


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Frank Zappa - Sheik Yerbouti


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Tom Sklenar




----------



## stringslinger

I've been diggin this one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Steel Panther - Lower the Bar
Warrant - Uncle Tom's Cabin
AC/DC - Flick of the Switch, Fly on the Wall, Blow Up Your Video, The Razor's Edge


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Siggevaio

I've been on a Circus Maximus binge for the last month or so.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive!: 35th Anniversary Edition [4 extra tracks]
Cheap Trick - At Budokan: The Complete Concert


----------



## bloc




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Decided to listen to Ted Nugent - Intensities in Ten Cities instead. Interesting enough, it's a live album with 10 new tracks. There's not much audience noise [which is good, because some live albums get carried away], but it's strange that there are 10 tracks on no other albums performed in a live setting. Apparently there was a total of 20 tracks played during the tour, and Ted chose the best 10.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## meatloaf

This is really good. Mercyful Fate and King Diamond in Sao Paulo. One hour of awesomeness and both sides of the coin.


----------



## bloc




----------



## Ebony




----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Currently blasting the new Oceano - Revelations


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gojira does Sepultura better than sepultura lol


----------



## Ebony




----------



## buriedoutback

Just received the new Cradle of Filth (never a fan before this album), Thy art is Murder and Archpsire CDs. Cradle takes a couple listens to get into (for me) but I like it so far. Their 2 singles on youpipes are very good (imo). Thy art is good on 1st listen (I really like Holy War) and I like the death metal direction. I haven't spun the Archspire yet, but their singles on youpipes have been awesome.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KISS - first six albums; was listening to them while doing homework at school in an open lab.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is awesome.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

The new Killers Wonderful wonderful


----------



## DISTORT6

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, REIGN IN BLOOD!

31 years old and still killing it.

29 minutes of pure thrash perfection.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Kind of old but a good one... Buckethead and Les Claypool jamming together These dudes are so weird but darn good musicians each... I would've loved to have been there.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AC/DC - High Voltage (US version)


----------



## Restarted

I decided to listen to Opeth. Looked up "best Opeth album" and literally every list is completely different. Solution: working through their discography now, starting with Orchid


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Damn the machine - The mission

Unearthed this from an old box of CDs after moving.


----------



## Mathemagician

Restarted said:


> I decided to listen to Opeth. Looked up "best Opeth album" and literally every list is completely different. Solution: working through their discography now, starting with Orchid



Blackwater Park

Every album has some greatness for Operh fans. But Blackwater Park. Holy shit.


----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Listened to Van Halen's first six recently.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Listened to Van Halen's first six recently.



Which would be the only six... for me anyway


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> Which would be the only six... for me anyway


I like everything after the first six. Cherone's performance on Van Halen III could've been better, though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27

rifftrauma said:


>




Bought the album today, it is really good. Portal is probably my favorite track, the piano part reminds me a lot of Type O Negative.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Accept - Balls to the Wall, Metal Heart
The Scorpions - Blackout, Love at First Sting


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Daniel Cavanagh-Monochrome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ratt- Out of the Cellar
seriously Ratt has some of the best fucking rhythm tones of the 80s.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ratt- Out of the Cellar
> seriously Ratt has some of the best fucking rhythm tones of the 80s.


Ratt, Van Halen, and Dokken had some great rhythm tones in the 80s. My favorite Dokken records tone wise are Under Lock and Key and Back for the Attack.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ratt, Van Halen, and Dokken had some great rhythm tones in the 80s. My favorite Dokken records tone wise are Under Lock and Key and Back for the Attack.


Yeah I really like Under Lock and Key and Tooth and Nail. Pretty sure I read that Lynch was using the same marshall that Warren used for some albums


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah I really like Under Lock and Key and Tooth and Nail. Pretty sure I read that Lynch was using the same marshall that Warren used for some albums


The Purple Plexi? Apparently it's the same amp that Slash used on AFD.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Accept - Restless and Wild
The Scorpions - Lovedrive, Animal Magnetism


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Purple Plexi? Apparently it's the same amp that Slash used on AFD.


yeah didn't he supposedly steal it from the rental place or something?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah didn't he supposedly steal it from the rental place or something?


Tried to. His tech brought it in, SIR found it, and confiscated it. Apparently, it hasn't been seen since, though.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gojira- The Way of All Flesh and From Mars to Sirius. I never get tired of those albums.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Michael Schenker Group - The Michael Schenker Group, MSG, Assault Attack


----------



## metallifan3091

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gojira- The Way of All Flesh and From Mars to Sirius. I never get tired of those albums.




Same here. Especially FMtS. I just can't stop listening to it. Incredible album. I love Gojira's entire discography, really.


----------



## zarg

finally, trivium is back with full force. really liking "The Sin and the Sentence" as well.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

metallifan3091 said:


> Same here. Especially FMtS. I just can't stop listening to it. Incredible album. I love Gojira's entire discography, really.


Yeah honestly the only album that I don't listen to regularly is probably terra incognita. From Mars To Sirius, Way of All Flesh, The Link, L'Enfant Sauvage and Magma all get constantly played. I think overall From Mars to Sirius is still my favorite of all their albums.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## DC23




----------



## metalstrike




----------



## KnightBrolaire

So glad that Fleet Foxes is back. I've missed them.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Triple7




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Trivium - The Sin and the Sentence
GWAR - The Blood of Gods


----------



## zappatton2

There are still plenty of great death metal albums churning out these days, but there are only a few for me where every single riff will be permanently imprinted on my brain until death or dementia. This is one of those few. Came out when I was in high-school, so it could be the nostalgia of youth, but I really think this thing is as great today as it was then, just can't get sick of the Clandestine!


----------



## Kaura

Veil Of Maya - Whistleblower

This album is so good that it's scary. I just want to listen to it constantly.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Unleash The Fury




----------



## cwhitey2

Enslaved - The Sleeping Gods Thorn

Pretty decent album, I have only listened to it once through, on my 2nd pass now...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sniperfreak223




----------



## CLONE

Stairland - Chung 

https://soundcloud.com/martind/sets/stairland
(starting with track 5 - astro)


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Unleash The Fury

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Is that Blythe on vocals?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Unleash The Fury said:


> Is that Blythe on vocals?


nope


----------



## Unleash The Fury

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope


Had me fooled. He really sounds like him


----------



## Ebony




----------



## USMarine75




----------



## JD27




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time, Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Oasis - Definitely Maybe, (What's the Story) Morning Glory?, Be Here Now


----------



## BenjaminW

Texas Flood by Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## hairychris

Cranking this as going to the gig tonight. w00p!


----------



## JD27

I'm about to do the Cubicle Mosh at work today.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## feilong29

Anthem's (JPN) new Album - Engraved


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

legit one of my favorite albums of all time


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bishop briggs is sick live

love the singer's voice in London Grammar:

Huun Huur Tu is awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Unleash The Fury

This song gets me everytime. Beautiful cello and classical guitar. Amazing bridge section in the middle Many goosebumps and even tears to this song!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

love the rhythm tones on these songs.


----------



## bloc




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## r33per

Just finished a trip up the east coast of Scotland:

Gloryhammer - Tales from the Kingdom of Fife
Anubis Gate - Covered in Black
Tesseract - Altered State


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Rest In Peace...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Hellbound

This song from the Deftones called "Goon Squad" is beautiful and heavy at the same time...this particular video made for this song is absolutely perfect in every way and compliments the song in a magical sort of way:


----------



## Hellbound

Just started checking out Dagoba's latest album "Black Nova" and so far this is the best I have heard from them since their What Hell is About" album IMO. I have only listened to a few songs off the album and still I will say that nothing compares to there their much older albums as far as heaviness goes but still this one feels really good to listen to. 



Another decent song off this album "Fire Dies" :


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire

haven't listened to spastic ink/blotted science in forever


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Aso

I wish they had more than three songs released but they are three amazing songs.


----------



## 1b4n3z




----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> haven't listened to spastic ink/blotted science in forever




Jarzombek 

I watched a lesson video about his 12 tone method and my brain hit the walls of my cranium at mach 2


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

billy sheehan, richie kotzen, mike portnoy =dream team


----------



## Alonious_Monk




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Grindspine

Youtube's Diversity EDM channel
Robin Strand - Revelation
I have been listening to a lot of glitch hop, dub step, and future bass when at home, then death core and blackened death metal in my car on the way to/from work...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'd pay money for an owen wilson voiced wah


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Dayn

I finally got around to listening to Eluveitie's Evocation II: Pantheon. The second instalment of their acoustic-only series. I got the special edition so am listening to the instrumental tracks. Amazing. It's different without Anna, but it still sounds good.

Particularly this one:


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

really like these dudes


----------



## Vyn

Have shamelessly been spinning Trivium's new disc "The Sin and The Sentence" for the last week. So good!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## JouniK86

Carrion Rocket said:


>




Please do check out this amazing Finnish contemporary folk artist Mikko Joensuu. He's drawn influence from Van Zandt quite a bit to his concoction. This is probably the best album trilogy I've ever heard, one of the greatest pieces of art across all mediums as well. 

Here's a Spotify-link for Mikko Joensuu's "Amen" trilogy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Really cool to see Townes Van Zandt pop up here on SSO. A dear friend of mine ( Rex Bell) always spoke so fondly of him. They were great friends and although I never had the opportunity to meet Townes, I've always enjoyed listening to Rex speak of their escapades.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## gunch

I used to only get on well with DoP but this album and Failures for Gods are growing on me

I still only think the only fun song out of both Unholy Cult and Close to a World Below is Reluctant Messiah and Ross Dolan gets kind of annoying with ending most lines with -ah


----------



## Thorgrim_Rexor

absolutely love the darker atmosphere Bloodbath took with this album. Nick's vocals were hard for me to adjust to at first, but honestly....hes a pretty awesome fit with this darker sound. Next bloodbath is said to include black metal influences, so he will be perfect!


----------



## InHiding

The best, the best:


----------



## Ebony




----------



## scrub

Gojira - From Mars to Sirius.


----------



## zappatton2

Ebony said:


>



I've been a Sepultura fan for over a quarter century now, but I've never heard their really early stuff. This is a revelation!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Paul Reed

I love Boston and their harmonic solos:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Tom Scholz is great. I wonder if it's true that he and Rick Derringer played Eruption when VH was on tour with them early in their career.


----------



## NickS

I can see that happening, Derringer is a hell of an underrated player.


----------



## gunch

guys holy shit


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I never get tired of Pelican.


----------



## stevexc

What else, today?

Aside from Death ofc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddamn I love the riffage in these songs


----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Al Dimeola was an animal when he was younger


----------



## NickS

(One of) The Pinnacles of Thrash Metal, and still part of a well balanced diet!


----------



## watson503




----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ For me, Rocka-Rolla always had a sort of "wintery" feel to it... fits the chilly grey skies quite aptly today.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Doug N

Great new release


----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuckin love the solo in this song


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This dude is fucking great and I love the black Explorer.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Darkthrone - Ravishing Grimness, Total Death


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## hairychris

KnightBrolaire said:


> goddamn I love the riffage in these songs




Aye, CoC are great.

EDIT: No, seriously, I king LOVE CoC. 2 top tunes here.



But breakcore is the savagery.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## bolobolo




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Descent

All the Metal Massacre comps, now on #5:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Unleash The Fury

Im replaying this riff i have in my head over and over so that when i get home i wont forget it. I try to sing it into my phone and record it, but sometimes when i get home and listen to it im like what the fuck is that??!!!


----------



## auxioluck

I've been on a huge Sikth and Fleshgod Apocalypse kick lately. Fleshgod Apocalypse doesn't get near the attention they deserve, in my opinion.


----------



## watson503

Stumbled-onto this on YT a week or two ago, great album:


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Doug N

These guys are killer, stumbled onto them on a best of 2017 list.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ancestor

Supposed to be music but it's Christmas and I'm just chilling out watching a funny podcast. Later I'll get into some deep metal with the Jam City headphones if I can get them to connect. haha!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## bquinn85

Right now (and for the last couple of days,) ANIMALS AS LEADERS!!!


----------



## Edika

I've recently stumbled upon this band and I'm liking them.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Ebony




----------



## bloc




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

it never gets old.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## USMarine75

Just discovered this today when I went down the rabbit hole with youtube vids.

FFO Cipher System, Soilwork, Scar Symmetry, Solution .45, Disarmonia Mundi, etc...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Reminds me of the Sword's first couple of albums. really solid.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Downthesun


----------



## Hellbound

Not too sure how I feel about this album yet from "Dagoba". I have a few of their albums and love them. This is their latest album release "Black Nova". I may pick this album up as these French guys are pretty decent.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Hellbound

Brutal!!!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Unleash The Fury




----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito

Not the most popular BORN OF OSIRIS album, but the first 5 or so tracks are pretty good.


----------



## habicore_5150




----------



## Doug N




----------



## Doug N




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this gives me a boner


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>



This is pretty awesome.


----------



## watson503




----------



## zappatton2

KnightBrolaire said:


> this gives me a boner


Man, I listened to the entirety of that Dirty Pagans album, thanks for posting! I love the combination of stoner rock with upper register vocals. Hope they put that out in physical album form.


----------



## BenjaminW

Hidden gem from Randy's QR days.


----------



## ThePhilosopher




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

One of my fave Megadeth albums, but I prefer it with a different track order.

Into the Lungs of Hell
Set the World Afire
Liar
Hook in Mouth
Mary Jane
In My Darkest Hour
Anarchy in the UK
502


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Pablo255

https://hamferd.bandcamp.com/album/t-msins-likam

Discovered this band yesterday and the new album is awesome.


----------



## SavM

These guys


----------



## NotDonVito

I'm just now discovering this guy's music after 8 years of playing. I'm not really into technical guitar stuff anymore, but this is amazing! The lead sound on the keyboard is one of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Rock4ever

Black Label Society's Grimmest Hits. Not a complilation of previous releases as the title suggested IMO. Without a doubt, their best since Mafia.


----------



## DISTORT6

SO worth the wait.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## SonicBlur

I just found Vacuity by Gojira. I'm still picking up the pieces of my brain off the walls....wow.


----------



## NotDonVito

SonicBlur said:


> I just found Vacuity by Gojira. I'm still picking up the pieces of my brain off the walls....wow.



Bro you gotta listen to YAMA'S MESSENGERS[IN ALL CAPS]


----------



## cwhitey2

Wintersun - Time I


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Circle of Contempt's latest album. Kind of reminds me of august burns red, parkway drive or erra


----------



## NickS

Currently introducing my ~1 year old son to Led Zeppelin. I figured this is a good place to hopefully start his journey in to real music...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NickS said:


> Currently introducing my ~1 year old son to Led Zeppelin. I figured this is a good place to hopefully start his journey in to real music...



Good, someone has to. Otherwise he could end up listening to fucking Ke$ha and Taylor Swift, saying he's a fierce woman, and looking like that 9 year old Lactatia thing.


----------



## bloc




----------



## Ebony




----------



## NickS

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Good, someone has to. Otherwise he could end up listening to fucking Ke$ha and Taylor Swift, saying he's a fierce woman, and looking like that 9 year old Lactatia thing.



Definitely not gonna happen on my watch. I literally couldn't even name a Ke$ha song without being told. Back to the Zep....


----------



## Ebony




----------



## AdamMaz

By long and far the best new black metal release I've heard in a long time... the tremolo riffs are fast with lots of melody and the symphonics are perfect.


----------



## Vyn

Revisiting a lot of stuff at the moment, I've forgotten just how much this slays:



Most underrated Trivium song IMO


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this song cracks me up


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The new Loudness album is kick fucking ass. Akira is in top fucking form, and Minoru practically sounds like he did on Soldier of Fortune with just a tad more vocal maturity.

Also, probably going to listen to Van Halen a lot tomorrow seeing as the man who changed rock is 63 today.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## productive regeneration

Ne Obliviscaris- Urn


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotDonVito

If you like good metalcore, you should check this out!!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Can't fucking believe it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can't fucking believe it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


I am fucking HYPED! WWE better not fuck shit up.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NOBODY... is ready... for ASUKA!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I dig this a lot


----------



## Blytheryn

Rediscovering my love for Vital Remains. RIFFS!!!!


----------



## Hellbound

I love this album and makes perfect workout music:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Rediscovering my love for Vital Remains. RIFFS!!!!




Yes!!!!!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

There was some 80s spy movie I watched with my dad when I was little and he'd always quote it screaming "mendelssohn!! mendelssohn!!!" then hum the beginning of this.

Edit: the movie was called Target


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito

Yes I like this album.


----------



## Mprinsje

actually played with these guys last december, awesome band


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Hellbound

Ya know "Breaking Benjamin" I could never really get into however this new release from them I am really digging:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm going to imagine he's saying "BRAUUUUNNNNNNN!" because he's mad at Braun Strowman.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Judas Priest - Point of Entry, Hell Bent for Leather/Killing Machine, Screaming for Vengeance, Painkiller


----------



## Vyn

BFG Division by Mick Gordon off of the DOOM soundtrack (which IMO is one of the best game soundtracks ever).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Slowly We Rot by Obituary


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27

Holy shit this song is awesome! It even includes a Sax section, which I think works incredibly well with the flow of the song. I cant wait to hear the album next month.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ebony said:


>



that rhythm tone gives me such a boner


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the chiaotzu costume made this infinitely better


----------



## Ebony

Fantastic album.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

At work I can get on bandcamp so I've been listening to the entire Death discography. In the car I'm listening to Meshuggah Kolass


----------



## Ebony




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Up the irons!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

High Plains Drifter said:


> Up the irons!



I love this album. Not as much as Piece of Mind and Killers, but definitely has a solid spot at #3 for best Maiden record. And while I love the album and think it's pretty much perfect, I really hate the precedent that Rime of the Ancient Mariner set. I love the song, but the effect it had on future tracks sucks. They succeeded with one song that was 13 minutes, and ever since, Maiden have had an issue with taking 3-5 minute songs, and thinking they can turn them into 9-12 minute opuses. Endless half assed choruses, running out of steam half way through because instead of, you know, actual prog elements like introducing a new riff/movement in the song, they just go, "Hey, what do we do?" "Uh, I dunno... another chorus?" "Another chorus!" Someone needs to tell them that they don't need 19 choruses in a song. I know it's an unpopular opinion, but I love that after Somewhere and Seventh Son, Maiden went back to shorter, concise, no nonsense songwriting. Fear of the Dark had slightly longer songs, but nothing too terribly obnoxious.

Anyways, rant over. Great album.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Piece of Mind will always top everything else for me... then Killers, # of the Beast, and Powerslave... followed by Somewhere In Time and Seventh Son. Honorable mention in there somewhere for their debut album. Agree about Somewhere and Seventh Son which was where they kinda lost me. By 1988 I was no longer following Maiden too closely. So much else out there was capturing my attention... Ozzy, Queensryche, Death, Anthrax, Slayer, Jane's Addiction, etc, etc..


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Iron Maiden - No Prayer for the Dying, Fear of the Dark, Somewhere in Time


----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love these pieces


----------



## xAGx

A regular shuffle of The Black Dahlia Murder

Cant get enough of these guys


----------



## InHiding

Great and different Helloween song:


----------



## zappatton2

Went to see Valerie June on the weekend, and heard her opener, Sunny War, for the first time, she kinda stole the show. Very heartfelt and _well-played_ old-school blues, almost had a tear in my eye for a couple of the tracks, but that could have also been from the cookies I ate prior.


----------



## zappatton2

JD27 said:


> Holy shit this song is awesome! It even includes a Sax section, which I think works incredibly well with the flow of the song. I cant wait to hear the album next month.


Yeah that was great. One moment I'm in the Rivers of Nile, the next I'm a beat cop in a movie about 1970's New York! I do love music that takes you in all sorts of directions, it would definitely justify more of those 12-minute opus Maiden tunes discussed earlier.


----------



## zappatton2

Apologies for the triple-post, but this is actually what I'm listening to. And since I picked it up, this album has found close to a permanent home on my turntable.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Mathemagician

My Chemical Romance. The Black Parade right now. Damn. This band was so good at what they did. Catchy pop-punk with “sad” lyrics? A+ stuff right here. And the solos are super tastefully done.


----------



## Necris

I love one man bands.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## xAGx

zappatton2 said:


> Yeah that was great. One moment I'm in the Rivers of Nile, the next I'm a beat cop in a movie about 1970's New York! I do love music that takes you in all sorts of directions, it would definitely justify more of those 12-minute opus Maiden tunes discussed earlier.



Rivers of Nihil is sick!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## RND

My standby for a while now


----------



## JustMac

New MGMT album is pretty good. Bit too much 80s worship/hipster thing though, where's the new sounding popular music? Haven't really heard anything good that's new for a long time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JustMac said:


> New MGMT album is pretty good. Bit too much 80s worship/hipster thing though, where's the new sounding popular music? Haven't really heard anything good that's new for a long time.



check out the new grizzly bear or fleet foxes albums. those are bot pretty good.


Dio era Sabbath is still my favorite sabbath.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Dio era Sabbath is still my favorite sabbath.



Favorite Dio Sabbath album? Heaven and Hell, Mob Rules, Dehumanizer or The Devil You Know?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Favorite Dio Sabbath album? Heaven and Hell, Mob Rules, Dehumanizer or The Devil You Know?


Probably heaven and hell, but mob rules is pretty close for me.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## rexbinary




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Been listening to more Adam Bomb. Really wish he got in KISS instead of Vinnie Vincent.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony

The only Immortal album I truly enjoy.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## metallifan3091




----------



## wat




----------



## justin_time




----------



## NickS

This _*might*_ be better than the original version....

But the real reason I'm posting this is that my son, who just turned 1 on the 8th, is dancing his ass off as I listen to this in his camo pants and dinosaur shirt, while my wife just shakes her head


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## JD27




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Everyone prefers I, II, and IV, but my favorites are III, Houses of the Holy, and Presence.


----------



## wat




----------



## JD27

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Everyone prefers I, II, and IV, but my favorites are III, Houses of the Holy, and Presence.



I defintely prefer the later stuff like Houses of the Holy and Physical Graffiti.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> I defintely prefer the later stuff like Houses of the Holy and Physical Graffiti.


I like Houses of the Holy as well, but feel like PG is a bit padded to make it two albums.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wat said:


>



What in the heck is that?


----------



## MichaelJD

Anyone listening to self-created music here?


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Necris




----------



## Mprinsje

Some cool dutch screamo for y'all


----------



## InHiding




----------



## KnightBrolaire

trvest kvlt


----------



## amorph

Such a masterpiece - and pretty good guitarplaying too


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Richie Kotzen - Cannibals, Salting Earth
The Winery Dogs - S/t


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


>



John Sykes.


----------



## gunch

I was watching the 2007 summer slaughter DVD last night and was made sad about how all those bands are now either wack as shit or defunct  

Necro was glorious though


----------



## Curt

I've been not listening to metal a whole lot lately. Maybe I'm losing my edge.  Heard Paramore was doing something different than the old stuff, and it's pretty catchy.


----------



## JD27

Remember that time Marvin Gaye fronted Ratt?


----------



## NickS

/\ That is fvcking awesome!! So awesome that my wife that is was a really bad/cheesy cover of Marvin Gaye Silly wife


----------



## JD27

NickS said:


> /\ That is fvcking awesome!! So awesome that my wife that is was a really bad/cheesy cover of Marvin Gaye Silly wife



Crazy how well the vocals work over that song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


> Remember that time Marvin Gaye fronted Ratt?


----------



## Ebony




----------



## PatientMental76

Maroon 5 - She will be loved


----------



## Mprinsje

This band is just incredible man.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Joan Maal

Meshuggah
AAL
Slash ( without GNR )

And recently discovered this girl...

The Fine Constant


----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503




----------



## hairychris




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this pumps me up so much, such a good album


----------



## gunch

I'm so mad that they made a big deal about Hauch joining and then


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Rocks256

Somali Yacht Club


----------



## Ebony




----------



## RND

This project has always been very interesting to me. It's a blend of metal with lots of digital-melodious-glitchy stuff.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

it works.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Vyn

Urgh. 13 years later and it still melts face just as good <3


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this band gives me a boner


----------



## r33per

Had an itch for some Satch, went back to Live in San Francisco. Forgot just how much groove Borg Sex has.

The song, not the action...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Down - NOLA
Judas Priest Firepower


----------



## Metalloutd

Pain Of Salvation - bE


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I miss the old Sword sound.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## lurè




----------



## JD27




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Metalloutd




----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

d o p e


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27

This and the new Rivers of Nihil are just killing it for me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Just recently discovered Devin via this board so have random playing on the Evil or Benevolent Spotify (paid). Great new stuff for me, thanks SSO. Casualties of Cool is some smooth shit. I don't have the catalog memorized but Ocean Machine is also very good. Not a huge fan of Terria I guess. 
Also, still keeping some of Mark Lanegan's "next gen" stuff in the queues. Blues Funeral, Phantom Radio and Gargoyle are all highly listenable IMO. 
Tried new BLS....not a fan of really any of Zakk's acoustic or slow songs for some reason. It just bores me a lot. There are some other heart beaters on it though. Need to give it another go, I wound up skipping through a lot of it, twice. 
On the list is like, dozens of bands I never heard of until recently on this thread and others.


----------



## Bdtunn

JD27 said:


> This and the new Rivers of Nihil are just killing it for me.




Slugdge just kills it with that one!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still one of my favorite devy songs of all time


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus

c/o the mm podcast...


----------



## Metalloutd




----------



## NotDonVito

new kalmah


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Zok

In Reverence - The Selected Breed. Blackened Atmospheric Death


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pure savagery. best band to come out of WI


----------



## gunch

Been meaning to check out Black Crown Initiate, Alluvial, Conquering Dystopia and Jeff Loomis' solo albums

Wes is only on BCI's latest right?


----------



## JD27

silverabyss said:


> Been meaning to check out Black Crown Initiate, Alluvial, Conquering Dystopia and Jeff Loomis' solo albums
> 
> Wes is only on BCI's latest right?



Yeah, but he didn't write anything except a few solo's on that one. But you should check them out anyway, because BCI is awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I dig the sax in this.


never really listened to this band, the riffs are pretty banging

the melodies in this reminds me of kiss from a rose by Seal


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

why the fuck have I never heard of owane before now


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

I was listening to MUCC's Daikirai at work today and this song started playing after it and now I'm hooked to it. Such a weird band. They don't have a Wikipedia page and I can't find this song on Youtube.

https://open.spotify.com/track/07t58NlHwX2KEV8uxnHoYl?si=ag7Um3UNRB-e1NY6Si2zlw


----------



## KnightBrolaire

very zeppelin-esque


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> very zeppelin-esque



"Very Zeppelin esque..." If they don't watch it, they're gonna get involved in a lawsuit with LZ.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Very Zeppelin esque..." If they don't watch it, they're gonna get involved in a lawsuit with LZ.


yeah it's a little too close sounding for my taste. Hopefully they can refine their sound so they're less of a zepp clone in the future. they do have some good riffs though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy fuck you aren't kidding. 

Sounds like someone took a Robert Plant outtake and dubbed it in the video. And the tone sounds just like Jimmy Page's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah it's a little too close sounding for my taste. Hopefully they can refine their sound so they're less of a zepp clone in the future. they do have some good riffs though


Just wait until they are included in a lawsuit with Zeppelin for their "good riffs."


----------



## Carrion Rocket

The problem I have with Greta Van Fleet is the problem I have with all other revival/retro bands, they're just reminding me of music I should be listening to instead.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Ebony




----------



## TNihil

One new band I´ve been listening to over the last six months is "Whalesong" from Poland.
Three guys with a fresh approach to noise/industrial metal/sludgy elements. And yes, they do use 8 strings. Check ´em out on YT or bandcamp if you´re into Godflesh etc.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Happy Easter.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## lurè

Love vocalists holding giant lollypops


----------



## Doug N




----------



## amonb




----------



## crazyprofessor

KnightBrolaire said:


>




This was cool.


----------



## crazyprofessor

This guy


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## tominstasis




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

is it bad that I kind of like this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

30 minutes of tech magic. god i want another necrophagist album so bad.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## JEngelking




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito

fuck yeah they put the old dark moor albums on spotify us


----------



## amonb




----------



## Vyn




----------



## Jarmake

Poets of the falls - False Kings 

And

Hukutus - Nadiirit


----------



## isispelican




----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Slayer, venom, dream theatre, Exodus


----------



## JD27




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunch

Ebony said:


>




The GOAT tapping riff

Also filed in "Genius hidden in late 00s Deathcore"



I've been listening to nothing but Common Man's Collapse, Akeldama, The New Reign and Planetary Duality in my car lately, seeing how sumerian bands progressed(?) and became less "Fun" makes me sad


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hmm maybe i need to give them a listen again, I hated their first album.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I listened to Bloodhound gang so much when I was younger. still remember when bad touch came out.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Frank Zappa: Jazz from Hell.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

figured I'd check out some of marty's more recent stuff. This first track screams blotted science to me


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't even play bass but this gives me a chub


----------



## RND

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't even play bass but this gives me a chub



As a "bass player" who is just learning to use their fingers, these also give me a chub. Dat galloping from the first one 

Staying relevant to the thread, though:
These guys have piqued my ears as of late. Heard their track "Contortionist" on Spotify off-handed and... This album has some pretty unique sounds in it


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## KnightBrolaire

hatebreed pumps me up



Machine still fucking rips


----------



## Ebony

Insanely great stuff.


----------



## fps

New A Perfect Circle is excellent. It's moody and clinical, with MJK's amazing voice topping it off. No Judith here, they've come out the other side of Thirteenth Step and crossed those softer elements, almost with the more electronic feel of a Puscifer. There are some beautiful moments. The tempo is mid-paced and beats-y, for the most part. Really like it.


----------



## John

Knower.

I wish I heard about their stuff sooner:


----------



## BenjaminW

I've been heavily getting back into his music and stumbled upon this when I decided to give Invincible a listen and instantly fell in love with this track.


----------



## Doug N

CABAL - pretty sick, like a Thally Car Bomb


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Leprous is so good.


----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## The Silent Man

Evergrey "King Of Errors" from their masterpiece Hymns For The Broken: one of the best metal songs of the last decade with a stunning videoclip.

Vanden Plas "In My Universe" from their latest rock opera Netherworld.


----------



## gunch

this riiiiiiips


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Back before Eminem replaced his vas deferens with Fallopian tubes.


----------



## Vyn

Never gets old


----------



## JD27

I didn't care for the the EP they released after tossing Chance to the curb, probably because they sounded like Skeltonwitch with a lesser singer. This however is pretty awesome. Musically, it's different enough that I don't mind the new singer, so if the album goes this direction, I would be happy.


----------



## AC.Lin

This album in general is so damn huge sounding and brutal, it's perfect.


Really good riff there around 2:00


So dynamic, i love it.


Or almost all the time when i'm not listening metal, it's that playlist !
https://open.spotify.com/user/frostamano/playlist/5UemFahLFDX2l2zBJ2h0Qj?si=PDQR5HTkSoCpbJnnfbEC1w


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is my kind of country, same with nashville pussy or hellyeah lmao


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## gunshow86de

The new Ghastly and Skeletal Remains albums. Both are excellent.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My favorite version of this song


----------



## gunch

listening to the Jester Race and ykw as someone who thinks the Gothenburg sound is extra corny (Dark Tranquility and Hypocrisy) this is pretty good and I can understand why basically every dude likes old In Flames over the new In Flames


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> The new Ghastly and Skeletal Remains albums. Both are excellent.





Sheeeit boy Skeletal Remains fucking rules, it's like Consuming Impulse but with a huger set of balls


----------



## Ebony




----------



## InHiding

Fuck the posers! Kvlt!


----------



## Leviathus

[mike anthony voice] OOooooHHhhhhhh Baayybaayy!


----------



## PunkBillCarson

A lot of 90's shit. Tonic, Filter, Stabbing Westward etc...


----------



## cwhitey2

I have been listening to The Mire a lot. Great band.


----------



## rezafelayati

I've wanted to start making a cover of cinematic soundtrack since some times ago, and Avengers is my favorite movie. That guy nailed it.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is probably the most interesting album I've heard in a long time. 

Wild Hunt - Afterdream of the Reveller


----------



## skinstripper

Bolt Thrower - Honour, Valour Pride
Carcass - Surgical Steel
Morbid Angel - Surgical Steel
Nervo Chaos - The art of Vengeance


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## amonb




----------



## Triple7




----------



## luislais




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Cult - Sonic Temple, Electric

Might have to put on some Soundgarden or AIC thanks to @bostjan in the top three guitarists thread.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## bostjan

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Cult - Sonic Temple, Electric
> 
> Might have to put on some Soundgarden or AIC thanks to @bostjan in the top three guitarists thread.


Always happy to be of assistance.


----------



## NickS

Every time I hear this song it gets stuck in my head for like two days....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

bostjan said:


> Always happy to be of assistance.



Ultramega OK, Badmotorfinger, King Animal, and Superunknown are great albums.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Gravy Train

Just really started listening to Revocation this morning. So sick.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Alonious_Monk

'Infotainment' -era Pitchshifter. Always loved this band.


----------



## zappatton2

NickS said:


> Every time I hear this song it gets stuck in my head for like two days....


At points it reminds me a bit of Call of Ktulu.


----------



## NickS

zappatton2 said:


> At points it reminds me a bit of Call of Ktulu.



Yeah, it totally reminds me of old Ride- or Master-era Metallica. That is one of the reasons I love it too though, as Papa Het is probably my single biggest guitar influence!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pentagram - Review Your Choices
Mastodon - Emperor of Sand, Once More Round the Sun
Baroness - Blue Record


----------



## Necris




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Burzum - Belus


----------



## gunch




----------



## Masoo2

Pornocracy - Spirit Acumen

Stormtroopers of Death - Speak English or Die

Burzum - Filosofem

Change of Loyalty - Breathtaker

Lots of new wave rap (Lil Uzi Vert, Playboi Carti, Unotheactivist, Warhol.SS, Thouxanbanfauni, Jay Storm)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Masoo2 said:


> Burzum - Filosofem


Awesome.


----------



## mongey

after finishing the defiant ones doco I listened to the chronic and doggy style end to end for the first time in years while I made some home brew.

Dre's producing skills were def way ahead of the hip hop curve . they still sound great today


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I just got these CD's from Amazon
Winterfylleth - divination

Polyphia - renaissance

and Necrophagist-Epitaph

and SLAVES-Beautiful Death on iTunes. They're all great in their own ways


----------



## Masoo2

ohmanthisiscool said:


> and SLAVES-Beautiful Death on iTunes.



How is the new Slaves album? I LOVED their two previous albums but they took them off Spotify with the release of Beautiful Death which sucks cause they had some seriously amazing tracks. Felt like actual "albums" if that makes sense, not just groupings of singles.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Masoo2 said:


> How is the new Slaves album? I LOVED their two previous albums but they took them off Spotify with the release of Beautiful Death which sucks cause they had some seriously amazing tracks. Felt like actual "albums" if that makes sense, not just groupings of singles.



I am really enjoying it. its stupidly catchy. Its a nice change of pace from my usual metal fest or hiphop. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Guns N Roses - Appetite for Destruction

Kinda sad they never could follow it up with an album worth a damn.


----------



## Ancestor

His voice just blows my mind. This is one of the less impressive ones. But man. Don't worry on the way to work I was listening to Live After Death in the McDonalds line and singing at top volume.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Darkthrone - Soulside Journey, Total Death
Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell, The Mob Rules, Paranoid, Sabotage


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The new End of You song is a bit of a change of pace from their normal sound, but I'm digging it!


----------



## NickS

I can never get enough of that glorious chainsaw rhythm guitar tone


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Just discovered this band called Discrepancies. Getting a Breaking Benjamin, POD, Papa Roach style vibe. Is this the return of rap-rock / nu-metal?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Is this the return of rap-rock / nu-metal?


I sure hope not.


----------



## Necris




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Is this the return of rap-rock / nu-metal?



In the Midwest US, it never left.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Label Society - Grimmest Hits


----------



## Ancestor

watson503 said:


>



I need to get another copy of Piece of Mind. I think that might be even better than Number.


----------



## Ancestor

At Dressed in White now. I'm going to look up the narrative on this one so I can it out while I listen.


----------



## Ancestor

Uh... woah. Can you imagine have the King sitting around the fire with the kids telling ghost stories. Years and years of therapy.


----------



## Mullet

Flux Conduct - loving their Melancholia track!


----------



## DISTORT6

NickS said:


> I can never get enough of that glorious chainsaw rhythm guitar tone




Of course I like this one!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is dope.


----------



## InHiding

I found that to be decent actually


----------



## Mullet




----------



## Necris

Oddly catchy.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ancestor




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Kaura

Been jamming to Whitechapel's Our Endless War (album) for the past few days. I usually don't like metal albums with zero clean vocals but this is one of the very few that I can bear to listen to since the riffs are just so sick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Baroness is so fucking good. I never get tired of them.

Just started getting into Mutoid man and they're dooope


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was going to check out White Wizzard because I'd never listened to them before, but the blatant lifts from Iron Maiden and Judas Priest make it come off as very adolescent. Tribute cover bands like this (including acts like Greta Van Susteren) need to get their own style.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

i feel like limp naan would have been a better name.

alright this one is actually pretty fun


----------



## jwoods986

Old metalhead here (46), trying to get into some newer bands (in addition to Ghost, who I love):




Those Baroness tunes above sound good! I'll have to look more into them too, thanks.


----------



## Werecow

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Oh my god i love that song. Never heard of Baroness before. Cheers


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Necris




----------



## p0ke

... started playing in my head all of a sudden. So now I'm basically headbanging away at work


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was going to listen to Dokken's Return to the East, but couldn't even make it past the first live track. Don sounds fucking horrid, as does the rest of the band having to tune down to at least D Standard so Don's not so out of key. He's still at least an octave lower than his heyday and sounds like shit. The new track is decent enough, but I'm sure it was made like the Walk Away music video, which was, as far as I know, made with them having very limited interaction, and most of the shots as solo shots.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Behemoth is so fucking good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so heavy


----------



## BrailleDecibel

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just started getting into Mutoid man and they're dooope


Mutoid Man is awesome...excellent choice, right there. 

I'm listening to some From Zero at the moment...their singer sounds kinda like Eminem in the verses of this one, but I still dig the song anyways.


----------



## Siggevaio

I'm all in on Owane's latest album right now


----------



## Hellbound

Back Crown initiate - The Malignant


----------



## gunch

Not much into super guttural brutal/slam besides Defeated Sanity but this stuff rips. I can't wait for new stuff from these absolute madmen


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all of these are better than the original versions lol


----------



## Dylan Gruenloh

^^^ Live Performance!!^^






Excessum. Check em out!
They've been featured on Shameless, American Horror Story and Gotham!!! Close friends of mine and badass Musicians


----------



## Ancestor

Leviathus said:


>




I have read opinions of people who say they don't like this because it is somehow restrained. I've always liked this one. The leads Steve does are unique and have a lot of control and dynamics. And the little interludes. Plus I like the songs. Damn Good is pretty damn good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Toothgrinder is weird, they're all over the place tonally.


----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

Always loved the Bruce version of this masterpiece. the Fun Basslines thread brought me to review the bass break->2nd solo, in the break.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Listening to Insomnium a lot today, getting pumped to play with them this Saturday. Above the Weeping World is still my favorite, but they have remained awesome through the years. 



And we’re playing with these guys (Tetrarch) this week as well. Never listened to them before, but I can absolutely imagine this stuff becoming real popular on rock radio stations.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Tetrarch, Paul Stanley's lawyer will be calling you on behalf of KISS, Inc. regarding the copyright infringement.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tetrarch, Paul Stanley's lawyer will be calling you on behalf of KISS, Inc. regarding the copyright infringement.


Well I’ll be an informant in exchange for some KISS chapstick, a KISS lunchbox, and a set of sequins foot high platform boots


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DudeManBrother said:


> Well I’ll be an informant in exchange for some KISS chapstick, a KISS lunchbox, and a set of sequins foot high platform boots


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What's the matter with me? I can't help myself! -- A Little Too Much!

This is what that shitty self titled album from 1999 should've been.


----------



## lurè




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Alex Jones Prison Planet

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXSGygyeJeU4CxQnqsZSs3Q/videos


----------



## gunshow86de

Split Cranium - another Aaron Turner project, basically sounds like d-beat + ISIS.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alex Jones needs to make death metal great again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Doyle - Doyle II As We Die


----------



## AliceLG

Absolutely loving this album


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Cathedral - The Carnival Bizarre


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ancestor

KnightBrolaire said:


> Toothgrinder is weird, they're all over the place tonally.



This is good. It reminds me of Cynic. I like the contrast and astral projection hypnotic parts against the death vocals. This is the 4G death vocal style. I still get along fine on 1. LOL. But this is cool.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Alex Jones needs to make death metal great again.



Dude, I would totally listen to Alex Jones sing death metal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ancestor said:


> Dude, I would totally listen to Alex Jones sing death metal.


Alex would have the sickest gutterals of anyone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

was looking for info about orianthi and found a bunch of shredders like zakk wylde, paul gilbert, tak matsumoto, george lynch, orianthi,etc doing disney covers.


----------



## Ancestor




----------



## ReignIB

Origin - Unparalleled Universe


----------



## Ancestor

The906 said:


> Always loved the Bruce version of this masterpiece. the Fun Basslines thread brought me to review the bass break->2nd solo, in the break.



Scream for me Long Beach. Scream for me Long Beach!

The whole album is pure raw power.


----------



## Dayviewer

Haven't listened to this in ages, quite floored on how good it still is, super entertaining record


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dayviewer said:


> Haven't listened to this in ages, quite floored on how good it still is, super entertaining record



I like Slash's solo venture more so than his band ventures. GNR gets old after awhile (and Axl's voice begins to grate more and more), while Velvet Revolver seems a bit too manufactured for my tastes.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## zappatton2

Anybody of the right vintage to remember the split second these guys were famous?

It's uncanny how I haven't heard this in over two decades but still remember every word. Man, did Kurt Cobain ever kill a lot of careers!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Really digging the first song released from the new band featuring the guys that left Emmure and Jake from Defiler on vocals...mind you, this is far more melodic than either of those bands, and even features a guitar solo (  ), so this is pretty refreshing to hear from these dudes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BrailleDecibel said:


> Really digging the first song released from the new band featuring the guys that left Emmure and Jake from Defiler on vocals...mind you, this is far more melodic than either of those bands, and even features a guitar solo (  ), so this is pretty refreshing to hear from these dudes.



Seems kinda like Slipknotcore for some reason.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Seabeast2000

zappatton2 said:


> Anybody of the right vintage to remember the split second these guys were famous?
> 
> It's uncanny how I haven't heard this in over two decades but still remember every word. Man, did Kurt Cobain ever kill a lot of careers!




Yikes.


----------



## rexbinary




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Actually was a little dumbfounded by this band. Can't believe these guys are in their early 20's and totally look and sound like Led Zepplin. Not my style particularly, but good for them making a success out of this style.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Actually was a little dumbfounded by this band. Can't believe these guys are in their early 20's and totally look and sound like Led Zepplin. Not my style particularly, but good for them making a success out of this style.


----------



## DudeManBrother

God this is just such a classic. You want to laugh but it is so catchy and awesome. I love this band and this song, and the video is among the greatest of all time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Because I was learning it when I played guitar today.


----------



## Ancestor

zappatton2 said:


> Anybody of the right vintage to remember the split second these guys were famous?
> 
> It's uncanny how I haven't heard this in over two decades but still remember every word. Man, did Kurt Cobain ever kill a lot of careers!




Feels like I vaguely remember this. I like that guy's lead tone.

Yeah, haha, indirectly. Great example of why things are better now. A record company can't just pull the rug out.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ancestor said:


> Feels like I vaguely remember this. I like that guy's lead tone.
> 
> Yeah, haha, indirectly. Great example of why things are better now. A record company can't just pull the rug out.


I do remember this and I would like to get a refund on the thousands of dollars I spent on all of the CD's I bought in the '89-'92 era of forgettable flash/pan rawk. i don't think even Columbia House could keep up with the weekly train load of mediocrity being shat out then, it all sounded the same. 
Nothing against Slik Toxik, they were but a pimple on the quaking, cottage-cheesed ass of wannabe hit rawk at the time. I'll take Electric Boys for $400 Alex.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## JSanta




----------



## Ancestor

The906 said:


> I do remember this and I would like to get a refund on the thousands of dollars I spent on all of the CD's I bought in the '89-'92 era of forgettable flash/pan rawk. i don't think even Columbia House could keep up with the weekly train load of mediocrity being shat out then, it all sounded the same.
> Nothing against Slik Toxik, they were but a pimple on the quaking, cottage-cheesed ass of wannabe hit rawk at the time. I'll take Electric Boys for $400 Alex.



Yeah, I don't know if I'd be quite that harsh, but it was a very contrived sort of genre. Definitely not what I listened to. It's interesting to me that people see the alt rock scene as having chased away the hair metal scene. To me hair metal sort of delayed the popularity of real metal, because they got lumped together. Then as soon as we had an independent choice of what to watch and listen to and were no longer dependent on HBB or the RIAA guys, metal came back and it's stronger than ever. And it really never went anywhere. We just lacked a medium.


----------



## Ancestor




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## SubzeroJake

Meshuggah - obZen


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the melody randomly popped in my head earlier today and was driving me crazy because I couldn't remember who performed it.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ancestor

Bad to the bone. Great Guns song. And Uli. With the Sky guitar.

Dude those arpeggios at 7:00 are the fire.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Catcher in the Rye... 

I liked Chinese Democracy, but that song... The first time I listened to the album, I was listening to it while walking around town. I remember busting up laughing -- full on hysterical laughter -- when Axl started singing. He sounds like Jacob Marley and Bob Cratchit from Mickey's Christmas Carol, and fucking hell, it was the funniest thing I have ever heard. The only thing that would've made it better is a part, perhaps a bridge, where he sounds like Jiminy Cricket. Unintentional comedy. 

Overall, while I liked the album, it is a little too "elaborate," I guess, for me. UYI I/II have a similar problem, though less so. Guns N Roses to me, for the most part, is a basic vocals/guitars/bass/drums band, and all of the synth and stuff distracts from that. Basically a grittier 70s era Aerosmith.


----------



## Ancestor




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BrailleDecibel

A little old-school Chimaira to start the day off right...


----------



## Kaura

Killswitch Engage - The Hell In Me

The lyrics to this song touch me personally more than ever since it's my second day straight sober and I honestly can't even remember the last time I was sober for a day let alone two days in a row. Alcoholism is my personal hell and I'm finally trying to set free from it.


----------



## NickS

Kaura said:


> Killswitch Engage - The Hell In Me
> 
> The lyrics to this song touch me personally more than ever since it's my second day straight sober and I honestly can't even remember the last time I was sober for a day let alone two days in a row. Alcoholism is my personal hell and I'm finally trying to set free from it.



Hang in there man. I'll be one year sober at the end of this month and it is definitely the best thing I've ever done for myself and my family.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ancestor




----------



## KnightBrolaire

played a dulcimer yesterday and now I kind of want one.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MetalGravy

Edit: Goddammit Brolaire!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I know a lot of you are going to scoff, but Whitesnake had better guitarists than Ozzy solo, as great as Randy, Jake, and Zakk are/were. Vai, Vandenberg, Sykes, Aldrich... need I say more?


----------



## watson503




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just discovered these guys, and have really been digging this song!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## blacai

Cannot stop this...best thing for a long time.


----------



## Aso

I've recently been going back and listening to 90's NYHC


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some of the best 80s riffage besides dokken's tooth and nail or ratt's out of the cellar


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> some of the best 80s riffage besides dokken's tooth and nail or ratt's out of the cellar



I think you mean Back for the Attack.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think you mean Back for the Attack.


 Back for the attack is great but tooth and nail/unchain the night are my fave albums from dokken


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> Back for the attack is great but tooth and nail/unchain the night are my fave albums from dokken


(All four 80s Dokken records are killer; I'm just giving you shit, and think that BFTA is the most evolved of the four. Plus George is shredding all over the fucking record for 14 tracks.)


----------



## fps

New Amorphis album is absolutely fantastic - Queen Of Time, go listen to it!! Can't believe these guys sound so fresh and new when they've been together so long!! Elements of Ahab having listened to a tonne of Mastodon, or Korpiklaani having checked out High On Fire with the results played at 70% speed. And then tonnes of orchestral elements!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus

Spaced Out Ace said:


>




Love this era Vai. Judgement Day is my fav from this concert, such killer riffage.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Love this era Vai. Judgement Day is my fav from this concert, such killer riffage.


I like Vai's solo work to some extent, but I love his work in bands like Alcatrazz, DLR, and Whitesnake.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still my favorite version, even though they're mixing mariachi shit with flamenco shit (which is so wrong culturally speaking)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Paco+ Rodrigo=perfection


----------



## Smoked Porter

KnightBrolaire said:


> played a dulcimer yesterday and now I kind of want one.



They're pretty fun, right? My dad has one and I like to dick around on it anytime I visit. Shit is soothing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Smoked Porter said:


> They're pretty fun, right? My dad has one and I like to dick around on it anytime I visit. Shit is soothing.


i had a lot of fun noodling on one at riffcity a couple of weeks ago. It's like when I first started messing with open tunings on guitar, you can pretty much dick around and everything sounds cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Here's how my experience went in the "What are you listening to?" thread this morning:

-Was listening to "Bleeding" from Raunchy, came here to post that
-Saw "Far Beyond Driven" posted
-Immediately decided to throw that on instead, because it's my favorite Pantera album!

R.I.P. Vinnie and Dime


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Descent

New one from The Crown


----------



## Necris




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Descent said:


> New one from The Crown



great album


----------



## Ebony




----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I'm giving the new Kanye West and Kids See Ghosts a few spins.
Right now though its Pale Waves and the new P!ATD record.


----------



## Grim Shit

Hi Folks !

I've been in a Tech Death spree lately with bands like Obscura, A Loathing Requiem, Inferi, First Fragment, F*ck You And Die, and many others.

But right now, I'm getting back to good old Paradise Lost (Symbol of Life and Faith Divides Us....Death unites Us)


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## slayer6699




----------



## KnightBrolaire

watching sign language versions of songs is very entertaining


----------



## groverj3

Threw on some Testament yesterday. Brotherhood of the Snake is definitely a solid album. Better than Dark Roots of the Earth.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

groverj3 said:


> Threw on some Testament yesterday. Brotherhood of the Snake is definitely a solid album. Better than Dark Roots of the Earth.


testament does not get enough love around here. I think they're the most consistent of the bay area thrash bands.


----------



## groverj3

KnightBrolaire said:


> testament does not get enough love around here. I think they're the most consistent of the bay area thrash bands.


Definitely. I'm a huge fan. They've also been on a roll since Skolnick rejoined. Not that their 90s albums were bad (The Gathering, which I'm listening to right now is rifftastic!).

I do kind of wish Skolnick would go back to the sort of neoclassical shreddy solos he played on their early albums. His solos on Dark Roots and Brotherhood of the Snek are kind of generic thrash metal solos (like if Kirk Hammet could actually play guitar).

Souls of Black and The Ritual are kind of "meh" to me, but both still have great songs (ex. Electric Crown). Demonic is alright for what it is.

IMHO they're the best band to come out of the Bay Area scene. Sure, they don't have the virtuoso-esque shredding of Friedman on Megadeth's Rust in Peace but Megadeth has also had a bunch of stinker albums. Testament is consistently good without just releasing the same album every two years (Overkill, anyone? Not Bay Area, but you get the idea).


----------



## wannabguitarist

I don't know if DGD gets a lot of love around here, but this is a fantastic ending to a solid album. I'm loving all the lyrical references to their older material.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

groverj3 said:


> Definitely. I'm a huge fan. They've also been on a roll since Skolnick rejoined. Not that their 90s albums were bad (The Gathering, which I'm listening to right now is rifftastic!).
> 
> I do kind of wish Skolnick would go back to the sort of neoclassical shreddy solos he played on their early albums. His solos on Dark Roots and Brotherhood of the Snek are kind of generic thrash metal solos (like if Kirk Hammet could actually play guitar).
> 
> Souls of Black and The Ritual are kind of "meh" to me, but both still have great songs (ex. Electric Crown). Demonic is alright for what it is.
> 
> IMHO they're the best band to come out of the Bay Area scene. Sure, they don't have the virtuoso-esque shredding of Friedman on Megadeth's Rust in Peace but Megadeth has also had a bunch of stinker albums. Testament is consistently good without just releasing the same album every two years (Overkill, anyone? Not Bay Area, but you get the idea).


Totally agree about them being the best Bay area thrash band.
I think it says a lot when I can basically sit down and listen to their whole discography without wanting to skip stuff like I do with metallica/megadeth/slayer. Definitely doesn't hurt that Chuck Billy's voice is still awesome after all these years.


----------



## Necris

High quality riffs, shame the EP was only released on vinyl.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Leviathus

"Is everything speeding up? or am I slowing down?..."


----------



## KnightBrolaire

reminds me a lot of red fang

best thing to come out of wisconsin besides the packers


----------



## auxioluck

I'm back to "The Future In Whose Eyes?" by Sikth. That is, for my tastes, a near-perfect album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

<3 love this band.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

Dream Theater - I Walk Beside You

DT gone U2! I still love this song even though it's so radio-friendly compared to most of their stuff.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

KnightBrolaire said:


> reminds me a lot of red fang
> 
> best thing to come out of wisconsin besides the packers




Dewd fucking Extremity is rad AF!!! Love what that band is releasing. 

Just picked up this. I’ve always heard of Timeghoul, listened to their stuff on YouTube and was tripped out. It sits up there with Obscura by Gorguts for off the wall ground breaking material. Their influence is uncanny. This is a good grab:

http://timeghoul.bandcamp.com/album/1992-1994-discography-dbl-cd


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Feeling like some Sunday afternoon SOiL...


----------



## Seabeast2000

So, every few days i get random songs stuck in my head. Found myself singing the chorus around the house in full nasal yarl. Plus I add the verbalized "Chunka chunka" break. The wife and kids are nonplussed. 



Satan's on his way, indeed. Fun ass album.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The906 said:


> So, every few days i get random songs stuck in my head. Found myself singing the chorus around the house in full nasal yarl. Plus I add the verbalized "Chunka chunka" break. The wife and kids are nonplussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Satan's on his way, indeed. Fun ass album.



Nothing wrong with some BLS.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is both horrible and surprisingly entertaining


fuck yeah new thrice, can't wait for the new album


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ugh, that Attila album fucking blows. The entire thing whines about haters and trolls, and talks about pizza. Considering how much I liked the two or three albums prior, I thought that one was a huge let down. That said, I haven't listened to them in a few years and couldn't tell you what any of that shit is called now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Ugh, that Attila album fucking blows. The entire thing whines about haters and trolls, and talks about pizza. Considering how much I liked the two or three albums prior, I thought that one was a huge let down. That said, I haven't listened to them in a few years and couldn't tell you what any of that shit is called now.


 I just thought the pizza song was kind of funny. It's the only song I can say that I don't mind from attila. They're as boring as emmure or acacia strain imo


----------



## BrailleDecibel

To my ears, this is one of the most relaxing musical pieces out there:


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Shrediablo




----------



## Jacksonluvr636

https://nickdepirro.bandcamp.com/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cyka blyat


----------



## Avedas

Gotta make some time for the classics


----------



## wat

Cucks will be offended


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BrailleDecibel

The new End of You is catchy as hell, I've had it stuck in my head off and on since it dropped a few days ago:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Shrediablo




----------



## Masoo2

Hopesfall

Just found out about them due to the release of their Arbiter (which is FANTASTIC) and have been going through their entire discography

Seriously nice stuff


----------



## Ebony




----------



## iamaom




----------



## Acme

Spotify recommended it to me, it's quite good actually, reminds me of old Deafheaven.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## Ebony




----------



## FUNGUSAMONGUS

chelsea grin-eternal nightmare


----------



## r33per

Full album - listened to this as a kid in the late 80s. Memories of night car journeys to holiday at grandpa's place. Good times.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

not bad.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BrailleDecibel

New Skyharbor song debuted today...love the music, but the anti-religion lyrics are a little cliche for my taste. It's a topic that has been done to death by a ton of bands, and it's kind of disappointing to see Skyharbor go after such low-hanging fruit. Just my $0.02, feeling a little disappointed after looking forward to hearing some more music from the new album.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Viktor Zethelius

I´m listening and following Alice phoebe Lou from Berlin. She started playing on the streets n now she´s BIG! It´s very inspirational to follow her. Her voice is AMAZING good! 

Other artist/bands I love is: Jimi Hendrix, The doors, Pink floyd, Queens, Steve Johnsson, Cat Stevens, Garcia.... fuckin mix I know


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just found out that Timfy James and Ben Marvin (both ex-Hacktivist) have a new band together, and their new song is pretty good stuff!


----------



## lurè




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BusinessMan

Came across this on youtube but thought I'd like the bandcmap instead. 

https://dallian.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## KnightBrolaire

cheesy as fuck, but I still love stradivarius, they basically got me into more symphonic/power metal esque stuff.


----------



## BornToLooze

Heaviest song even written


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I've been crushing the Daron Malakian and scars on Broadway, Dictator.
also getting back into some noise anger like See You Next Tuesday, Daughters, old 18 Visions, and some Black dahlia murder.
just so angry hahahah


----------



## BrailleDecibel

ohmanthisiscool said:


> ...old 18 Visions...



Seeing your post made me realize I hadn't listened to some old 18V in entirely too long, so I had to do something about that...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

BrailleDecibel said:


> Seeing your post made me realize I hadn't listened to some old 18V in entirely too long, so I had to do something about that...thanks for the reminder!




No problem


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I bought the new Bonecrew EP this morning and listened to it twice already. Its not bad but the 9 string tone is a little to "bitey' for my tastes. If you don't know Bone Crew is Fronz from Attilas side project where he wanted to create "trap metal" I thought the idea sounded neat, and its not executed badly, but its almost just like 9 string djent with rapping and screaming. Ill give it a few more spins before I Really know how I feel about it.


----------



## sirbuh

UFO- Obsession ('08 remaster). Lead tone is great.


----------



## NateFalcon

Aesop Rock...Impossible Kid, Skelethon, and None Shall Pass are all killer albums


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Dismember- death Metal

this is one album that got me through high school. Misanthropic is one of my all time favorite riffs. Any 7 string I pick up I'm playing it hahaha.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Mestis yay

tbh I've always preferred Javier's playing/writing over Tosin's. this just grooves so well


I never get tired of this album. 
the perfect amount of brutal crushing rhythm tones, tasty leads and powerful vocals.


----------



## FromTheThicket

Jakub Zyteki - Wishfull Lotus proof. That kid is amazing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BrailleDecibel

I actually just jammed "Corporate Cloning" and "Drones" on guitar the other day, simple, but fun. 

As to what I'm listening to, this came out yesterday, and I wasn't feeling it at first, but it's growing on me:


----------



## zappatton2

I've been digging Vista Kicks, but man does this song ever give me the Paul Simon vibe!


----------



## gunshow86de

Homewrecker - Hell Is Here Now

I don't see this record getting as much love as it should. It's like a nice blend of the "Stockholm-style" of Swedish death metal with newer hardcore (ie Harm's Way, Code Orange).


----------



## zappatton2

gunshow86de said:


> Homewrecker - Hell Is Here Now
> 
> I don't see this record getting as much love as it should. It's like a nice blend of the "Stockholm-style" of Swedish death metal with newer hardcore (ie Harm's Way, Code Orange).


I picked up this album as a blind purchase about three months ago, hadn't ever heard of them but took a chance, and I was not at all disappointed! Great record indeed!!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## ohmanthisiscool

I've been on a chiller vibes kick with stuff like Tycho, and Billie Eilish. Its just nice


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's national lefty day or something like that. 
I'm a lefty.
this is the perfect album for today


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i dig it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me likey


----------



## Leviathus

love this version


----------



## Doug N




----------



## lec0rsaire

Absolutely nothing new. Just the classics and I'm getting really tired of listening to the same shit. I don't really dig modern djent and groove metal and most of the bands that I like that are still active or somewhat active haven't released anything worth listening to in over a decade. If anyone can suggest a short list of the best 5-10 hard rock/metal albums of this current decade I would really appreciate it! 

Btw, looks like this is one of the remaining forums that is still really active. Bummed out to find that the Megadeth forum as well as the Petrucci forum are completely dead. Megadeth's Total Anarchy used to be one of the best forums on the entire internet back in the early 2000s. I also used to be on the Harmony Central Amp forum but even that has been pretty much abandoned by the crowd that made it good. People used to post tons of clips back in the day showing off their new gear. Sad that times have changed.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

lec0rsaire said:


> Absolutely nothing new. Just the classics and I'm getting really tired of listening to the same shit. I don't really dig modern djent and groove metal and most of the bands that I like that are still active or somewhat active haven't released anything worth listening to in over a decade. If anyone can suggest a short list of the best 5-10 hard rock/metal albums of this current decade I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Btw, looks like this is one of the remaining forums that is still really active. Bummed out to find that the Megadeth forum as well as the Petrucci forum are completely dead. Megadeth's Total Anarchy used to be one of the best forums on the entire internet back in the early 2000s. I also used to be on the Harmony Central Amp forum but even that has been pretty much abandoned by the crowd that made it good. People used to post tons of clips back in the day showing off their new gear. Sad that times have changed.


Megadeth forums is dead because the moderators were far too friendly with the ban hammer. Even s joke about Dave Mustaine referring to something from Dave's past (like say sleeping with Kirk's girlfriend back in the day) would get you a month ban. Even after explaining that it's a joke and that you were making reference to something, you'd get an "oh well tough shit. Enjoy the month long ban." Even being disappointed by the Shawn/Chris lineup was likely to get you banned.

And now look at em. I bet the power hungry mods are fuck all at present. Serves them right.


----------



## ddtonfire




----------



## Eden

I just recently got into Frank Zappa, Apostrophe* is getting some heavy play off my Spotify account


----------



## Ebony




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Listening/Watching, Hanz Zimmer, Live in Prague, with Johhny Marr & Guthrie Govan in the cast of musicians. Absolutely stellar.
Find on Netflix.


----------



## gale_lega

Hesperian Death Horse - 'Horde' from the second part of the trilogy 'Živ'


----------



## USMarine75

@Spaced Out Ace


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> @Spaced Out Ace



The song is alright, but his attempts at holding a tune are fucking nauseating.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

And frankly, I'd much rather listen to Tod Howarth sing a song like Something Moved than this. Musically, I don't have any complaints, but lyrically... pass.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Kaura

Best guitar tone ever.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## dark_vader




----------



## p0ke

I just let Spotify play whatever it suggested after finishing Grand Morbid Funeral (Bloodbath), and some Anaal Nathrakh came up. Now I've been listening to them for the last two hours and seriously digging it. I can't believe I haven't checked them out before.


----------



## BTrip

Ne Oblivascaris - Portal of I is the album I'm listening to currently and I'm in love with the violin


----------



## SeductionS

So in love with this track!


----------



## watson503

Chingon!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

What better song to listen to for post #1,999?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I said it last year and I'll say it again this year, these dudes and Pallbearer are going to be huge.


----------



## Kaura

Hated this song as a kid but I've been playing GTA San Andreas this week and I finally realise how much this song rocks. The main riff is so simple yet so heavy and catchy.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> I said it last year and I'll say it again this year, these dudes and Pallbearer are going to be huge.



This is good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

prob my fave cover of hammer smashed face besides that lounge version I heard a while back

so haunting


----------



## NotDonVito

dude there's a dubstep song on the michael romeo album


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Just found out that one of my absolute favorite guitarists, Glenny Telford (formerly of The Miserables/Skinlab) has passed away.  He was the main reason I bought my LTD Viper 200B baritone, and helped bring many of my favorite songs to life with his riffs and mastery of crazy guitar effects. 

Back in about 2008 or so, I had just found out that The Miserables had released their only full-length CD, so I messaged their MySpace asking if they had any left for sale. About an hour later, I get a message back from Glenny simply asking me for my address, and a week later, an envelope full of Miserables CD's showed up in the mail, on him. He didn't have to do that, but it speaks volumes of how cool of a dude he was. Rest easy, Glenny.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

Ear training: transcribing the epic Per Nilsson solo at ~3:50.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

eayottes said:


> Ear training: transcribing the epic Per Nilsson solo at ~3:50.



oh shit, did widek finally release some new music? I've always liked gru/widek/chimp spanner but they all seemed to fall off the radar years ago


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NotDonVito said:


> dude there's a dubstep song on the michael romeo album



I wish this was on the FOX channel so it would get cancelled before season one even finished airing. Ew.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh shit, did widek finally release some new music? I've always liked gru/widek/chimp spanner but they all seemed to fall off the radar years ago



I think this song dates back to 2015, but it's new to me since I discovered it yesterday  I love Widek's albums, namely the fact that he brings a lot of guest soloist.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

touchstyle guitar is always cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm listening to MGK bully Eminem for a change. You know, for a guy with a rep for "ending people's careers," he sure did a shit job with ICP and Twiztid. Furthermore, they never took his bullshit disses seriously, probably because Em has been dropping hints for years that he's not straight.

EDIT: for the people with two second attention spans and bad memories, ICP dissed Em with the Slim Anus track, and then the bully of rap tried coming back saying that he doesn't get fucked in his ass like they do. Since then, he's been dropping hints that probably isn't the case.


----------



## NateFalcon

He’s a joke, kamikaze is weak...I was expecting something at least low key solid -nope. First 30 seconds I thought was building to something -nope. Didn’t even make it past the third track I was laughing so hard. MGK and T9 (which are also played out) mimickry front to back. And as far as Twiztid and ICP, how do you “end” the career of someone who’s fan base doesn’t take anything seriously? Lol, Corny as it is, Twizted and ICP’s fans aren’t going anywhere...Eminem on the other hand is a mainstream knock off who’s popularity goes up and down on MTV’s play- because his fan base is mostly fuckin’ dorks and chicks at clubs. He’s always been soft...the harder he tries to sound the funnier it gets -he isn’t “shocking” anyone lol...at least Stitches is down to brawl (lose fights lol) on video -anyone who thinks Eminem is any kind of contender with virtually any legit rapper bar like, I dunno...Drake or some G-easy or Post Malone radio shit has something wrong with them. MGK is also a scrawny TMZ mouthpiece...Celebrity Boxing seriously needs brought back lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so damn good


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

Within Destrucion, Lorna Shore, Oceano. Random soundcloud SLAM


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> He’s a joke, kamikaze is weak...I was expecting something at least low key solid -nope. First 30 seconds I thought was building to something -nope. Didn’t even make it past the third track I was laughing so hard. MGK and T9 (which are also played out) mimickry front to back. And as far as Twiztid and ICP, how do you “end” the career of someone who’s fan base doesn’t take anything seriously? Lol, Corny as it is, Twizted and ICP’s fans aren’t going anywhere...Eminem on the other hand is a mainstream knock off who’s popularity goes up and down on MTV’s play- because his fan base is mostly fuckin’ dorks and chicks at clubs. He’s always been soft...the harder he tries to sound the funnier it gets -he isn’t “shocking” anyone lol...at least Stitches is down to brawl (lose fights lol) on video -anyone who thinks Eminem is any kind of contender with virtually any legit rapper bar like, I dunno...Drake or some G-easy or Post Malone radio shit has something wrong with them. MGK is also a scrawny TMZ mouthpiece...Celebrity Boxing seriously needs brought back lol


I've only heard two or three G-Eazy track, but they were trash. Eminem used to have some balls, but now a self edited slur is enough to rankle the masses cuz "it's the current year." Lmao

Also, as much as people want to shit on ICP, and as a result of association, Twiztid, they can be great rappers. ICP don't do so often, but when they do, they're more than competent. Twiztid on the other hand have been great since the first HOK tape.


----------



## NateFalcon

Yeah, and Twiztid and ICP created their own fan base- Em didn’t. He rode on Dre’s coat tails like a “kid brother” and that’s where his career is and will remain...up and down with TRL...good luck getting out from that shadow. There’s too many talented dudes right now for someone who’s just an MC and the Vanilla Ice of modern hip hop to be taken seriously. And G-eazy is the corniest pussy ever -he tries to sound tough,“black” and “street” and he just fails miserably. Monumental poser. If it’s on the radio- it’s garbage lol...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NateFalcon said:


> Yeah, and Twiztid and ICP created their own fan base- Em didn’t. He rode on Dre’s coat tails like a “kid brother” and that’s where his career is and will remain...up and down with TRL...good luck getting out from that shadow. There’s too many talented dudes right now for someone who’s just an MC and the Vanilla Ice of modern hip hop to be taken seriously. And G-eazy is the corniest pussy ever -he tries to sound tough,“black” and “street” and he just fails miserably. Monumental poser. If it’s on the radio- it’s garbage lol...


Lil Ugly Mane is pretty talented. I like his stuff, even though one of his albums uses studio tricks to sound like a black dude from 90s era Atlanta rap.


----------



## NateFalcon

Mista Thug Isolation was pretty solid...


----------



## NotDonVito

I used to laugh at this song because of the lyrics, but I learned what it's written about(some German cannibal from the 90's who killed and ate this guy he met on the internet, with his consent). The song's badass anyways, and I hate death metal.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## JD27




----------



## Open Lane

Overkill - under the influence


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Seabeast2000

Is Fat Randy on these?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NotDonVito said:


> I used to laugh at this song because of the lyrics, but I learned what it's written about(some German cannibal from the 90's who killed and ate this guy he met on the internet, with his consent). The song's badass anyways, and I hate death metal.



Bloodbath is dope
Rammstein also wrote a song called Mein Teil about that.

lyric translation:
http://herzeleid.com/en/lyrics/reise_reise/mein_teil


----------



## NateFalcon

The906 said:


> Is Fat Randy on these?


That’s on Firme...our band (The Naked Apes) opened for them and the Mighty Mighty Bosstones at La Luna in Portland in ‘96-‘97(?)...been to countless shows. One of my all time favorite bands...new album is pretty good but Who Is, This is (their first) is still the best


----------



## Seabeast2000

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 63892
> 
> That’s on Firme...our band (The Naked Apes) opened for them and the Mighty Mighty Bosstones at La Luna in Portland in ‘96-‘97(?)...been to countless shows. One of my all time favorite bands...new album is pretty good but Who Is, This is (their first) is still the best


Nice. That era had a lot of great music. 
Funny random story, was camped out on the North Rim several years ago and could only pull in one maybe two FM stations (snow/raining). One is out of Hurrican,UT apparently and the entire time we were up there the UT station played '96-'99 alt rock/trip hop. An unexpected treat while downing screwdrivers and pretending to hunt for turkey. RANDY GORDO was yelled at volume when that came on.


----------



## wedge_destroyer

Nothing, yet just sweet silence whilst the sound of Dixieland Jazz slowly fades from my mind, but its about to be Suffocation.


----------



## Nlelith

This probably deserves it's own thread. Amazing album through & through.


----------



## Open Lane

Black sabbath - born again


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## Seabeast2000

Ajfa 
... such a great album


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I wish someone would make "#UnmuteJason" a trending topic on Twitter. Too late for this latest super ultra mega deluxe box set, but whatever.


----------



## NotDonVito

Not a big Kalmah fan surprisingly, but this song is great. Catchy melodies and good breakdown.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus

shreddin' solo


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What the hell was that?


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Open Lane

Reign of terror - second coming


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NateFalcon

Maruta!!...Forward into regression -one of the best grind albums


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is sick


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NateFalcon

Oceano...


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Listening back to the results of last night's recording session...tried experimenting with both quad-tracking, and drop-G tuning, and the results sound pretty awesome to my ears.


----------



## Leviathus

"It's quarter to 3..."



If this doesn't make you wanna smoke a cig idk what could...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

recently got into Kreator and they kick serious ass.


----------



## Open Lane

Children of bodom - hatecrew deathroll


----------



## Ebony




----------



## NateFalcon

I can’t talk shit about SFU’s newer drop, there’s a handful of meh songs but overall there’s some absolutely killer tracks -even if Barnes’ vocals aren’t your bag, the riffs are sick on this album...


----------



## NateFalcon




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

one of the best LOG songs


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503

This is an old favorite, Blessed Death out of Old Bridge, New Jersey - the vocals might turn some off but I've grown to love this album over the years and it just rips:


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## zappatton2

watson503 said:


>


I always loved this song, very underrated song and album IMO.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Necros

Been on a huge ABR binge lately, specially Messengers:


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## IGC




----------



## watson503




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Doug N




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Kaura

I'm so tired of music these days that I unironically can only enjoy stuff like this anymore.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Birthday jamz:


----------



## Ralyks

My 3 year old son loves this song. I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## monkeychunki

Gone back to the 80s.

Suicidal Tendencies - Lights Camera Revolution


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Eh... Kinda have the sinking feeling that this album is going to suck majorly.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunshow86de

Outer Heaven debut released last week, might be the best death metal album of the year (though Horrendous and Oxygen Destroyer are stiff competition).


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

still good all these years later


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Fucking love W.A.S.P., no matter what it means (We Are Sexual Perverts/Predators, White Anglo Saxon Protestant, We Ain't Sure Pal, etc.)


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ebony




----------



## budda

Old man gloom.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BrailleDecibel

So incredibly tardy to the party for this band it's not even funny...I missed right the fuck out on this one.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503




----------



## manu80

discovering bands I've never listed too, glam stuff, XYZ (damn good) , babylon AD, Tuff , trixter, Britny fox, etc...really great bands at this time...i was too young at that time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lurè




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

manu80 said:


> discovering bands I've never listed too, glam stuff, XYZ (damn good) , babylon AD, Tuff , trixter, Britny fox, etc...really great bands at this time...i was too young at that time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've always wondered why Britny Fox has someone doing their best Tom Keifer impression. XYZ is good. Found out about them from some guitarist on YouTube named Rocco something or other. You should check out Joker. They had two songs on the Bad Channels soundtrack, and Charles Band reused Jane Jane (The Hurricane) from them on about every film for three years after.


----------



## mikernaut

Never listened to these guys before but randomly this popped up in my feed. Really enjoying it so far and some crazy parts and crushing tones.


----------



## manu80

Wasn’t britny fox founded by previous members of cinderella ?
Maybe they sticked to that voice sound
Will listen to joker, thx !!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

manu80 said:


> Wasn’t britny fox founded by previous members of cinderella ?
> Maybe they sticked to that voice sound
> Will listen to joker, thx !!!


I think they're friends maybe or something. Not sure why the singer of Britny Fox decided to use Tom's vocal style, though.


----------



## wankerness

Just got some random Agonist album (Eye of Providence) and some Krallice album (Dimensional Bleedthrough). I used to post on a (non-music) forum with the Krallice drummer like ten years ago but never bothered to listen to any of their stuff. It's really good! It's black metal, but has a ton of variety, some songs have the Opeth growls going on and the music is really layered instead of thin. 

Agonist hits me in the same brain zone that good Soilwork material does, I guess it's kind of djenty in some ways, I like the female vocals on most of the tracks a hell of a lot more than that thin poppy garbage male singing voice on the choruses that has seemed to be all the rage for years now and unfortunately plagues things like the first track of this. I might have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## Defyantly

Just stumbled upon the band LANDMVRKS on Spotify really digging it. Especially the song Scars.


----------



## JK-PA

New Slipknot... Dunno what to think about it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Well Vinnie finally played live for the first time in like 20 years, and... it's fucking awful. Worst than the last time he played.

So sick of this overrated, overhyped amateur. Shows up, plays three songs, half asses Cold Gin, and worst of all, doesn't even take one solo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JK-PA said:


> New Slipknot... Dunno what to think about it.


The lyrics are... kinda dodgy.


----------



## gunch

wankerness said:


> Just got some random Agonist album (Eye of Providence) and some Krallice album (Dimensional Bleedthrough). I used to post on a (non-music) forum with the Krallice drummer like ten years ago but never bothered to listen to any of their stuff. It's really good! It's black metal, but has a ton of variety, some songs have the Opeth growls going on and the music is really layered instead of thin.
> 
> Agonist hits me in the same brain zone that good Soilwork material does, I guess it's kind of djenty in some ways, I like the female vocals on most of the tracks a hell of a lot more than that thin poppy garbage male singing voice on the choruses that has seemed to be all the rage for years now and unfortunately plagues things like the first track of this. I might have to check out more of their stuff.



Check out Years Past Matter or Ygg Huur next

Monolith of Possession is a great song though


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Obsessed with this song from Arion:




Really loving this band. Giving me a Lacuna Coil vibe.


They also did a sick cover of a Korn song:




EDIT:

One more song for good measure. Kind of has a Manson, Rob Zombie, + Nu-metal vibe:


----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunch

The second half of this song is so rad


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## straight_sevens

Hey all! First time poster here. I've been jamming the new The Ocean album heavily recently, as well as Monuments most recent release.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## IGC




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My personal favorite Beatles album.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503

Also from the newly released ...And Justice For All box-set:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Recently got into Allegaeon and they fuckin rip


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## NotDonVito

Fucking addicted to this song right now. Can't believe I slept on this album so badly.


----------



## gunch

(DAT NAVENE)

I really miss this style of really heavy, fast, chuggy death/metalcore

The breakdown in B. Anablephobia gets me every time


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Steinmetzify

It's a metalcore kind of night. I love this deep bassy shit.



Digging on some Hollow Front lately too:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I miss the human abstract.


----------



## zappatton2

I'm not usually a jazz guy, but Kamasi Washington's Heaven & Earth has been getting a good deal of rotation from me!


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I always wanted sum 41 to actually release a metal album back in the day


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

RIP roy clark


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mark knopfler+ chet atkins= jizzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunch

Underrated band


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've been on a trivium kick all day. still love crusade and shogun to death, easily my favorite albums from them.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunch

dope


----------



## Rock4ever

Joe Bonamassa Redemption. Damn good album


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Hellbound

I stumbled upon this band called "Voice of Ruin" by accident on the iTunes store as I was browsing through some "Arch Enemy" and this was one of those bands I saw and on the "Related" tab and so far I am enjoying the whole entire album called "Purge and Purity". This is definitely some quality black death metal for sure. This is one of my favorite songs on the album called "Snakes in my Head":


----------



## MYGFH

Ulver 'The Assassination of Julius Caesar'


----------



## KnightBrolaire

daddy likey

khemmis is the shit


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fucking love W.A.S.P., no matter what it means (We Are Sexual Perverts/Predators, White Anglo Saxon Protestant, We Ain't Sure Pal, etc.)



I thought it was We Are Satan’s People


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

its a fetus kind of day


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## ChalaZico7

Pd: The guitars in this song was recorded with a Ibanez s8qm


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album is so fuckin good. I love the massive toanz they got on this track and colored sands.


----------



## stevewonders




----------



## crisaborn

I am Listing Jason Becker


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## JK-PA

Listening to Havok rn, dunno how I missed on this band all these years, even tho I follow their guitarist on instagram.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

never really got into be'lakor before, bit i dig this album.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Hellbound

Damn this is heavy. 

"Make them Suffer"...song "27"


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Keith McRae

Right now, my listening's a lot of weird stuff. I'll go from Rhapsody of Fire and Dragonland over to Japanese artists like LiSA and Wagakki, then come back over to metal with bands like Carach Angren and Amon Amarth.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Random autoplay YT find....chick hooked me at 1:24


----------



## Bobro




----------



## rikwebb

Carnifex released a suprise EP with 1 original song, covers of NIN-Head Like a Hole (plus a remix of that track) and Slipknot - Heretic Anthem. Just checking out the original track


----------



## Vince Caruana

Nasum!


----------



## gnoll

Living up to my avatar!


----------



## JD27




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Time for more overproduced pop to break up the deluge of overproduced metal.


----------



## gunch




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Anquished

Chimp Spanner.



I remember listening to this song years ago and randomly found it again. So I downloaded the album.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BrailleDecibel

gnoll said:


> Living up to my avatar!
> [/MEDIA]



You live up to an industrial/prog/facepainted Queensryche on crack band?! Actually, that shit sounds awesome, so keep living it up!!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## GatherTheArsenal

this for today's pre-workout


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Never heard this band before, was just getting ready to go work out myself, and decided to listen to this song...now I am benchpressing a Volvo, outside my house, in the snow, typing this message from the cell phone that I don't have. THAT is good metal, right there!!


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## DISTORT6

Blast from the past! Still sounds great.


----------



## watson503




----------



## zarg

New In Flames. obviously not even close to the old stuff, but better than their last two records ... but then again the other new single is terrible.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

You do know that we have a "what are you listening to?" thread, right?


----------



## bassisace




----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> You do know that we have a "what are you listening to?" thread, right?



Can't seem to find it...I guess no one is listening to it.


;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BlackSG91 said:


> Can't seem to find it...I guess no one is listening to it.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


http://sevenstring.org/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.88/page-1458


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> http://sevenstring.org/threads/what-are-you-listening-to.88/page-1458



Ok then...that can be the Old Testament of Tunes. This thread is the New Testament.


;>)/


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

Just found out about these guys, love the production on this track. The engineer should be proud


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

BrailleDecibel said:


> Never heard this band before, was just getting ready to go work out myself, and decided to listen to this song...now I am benchpressing a Volvo, outside my house, in the snow, typing this message from the cell phone that I don't have. THAT is good metal, right there!!



haha... yeahhhh I know that feeling. Good stuff dude, glad you like em


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kovah




----------



## KnightBrolaire

been on a huge slide guitar kick lately


----------



## fps

New Psycroptic. Insanely good, some immediate catchy as hell stuff but I feel the rest will reveal itself with multiple listens.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunshow86de

And the award for best/worst "guitar face" ever......


----------



## watson503

Merry Christmas, everyone!


Happy Birthday, Lemmy!


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> And the award for best/worst "guitar face" ever......



Is that Jeff Hardy?


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## ThePhilosopher

_Sonder_


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Sabbath - The Eternal Idol, Headless Cross


----------



## Ebony




----------



## r33per

Ebony said:


>



Love it love it love it.


----------



## r33per




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## pecado




----------



## Thrashordie1993

Just discovered sepultura’s arise


----------



## gunch

the drums on this album are hilarious but this song rips. The main riff's tone sounds like cruel machinery


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## MikeyLHolm




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Larkin Poe is fucking awesome


----------



## Ebony




----------



## eggy in a bready

very excited for the new record to drop


----------



## soldierkahn

got into a new band that is blowing my mind. my best friend has been screaming about them for years but im very picky lol. 

Im really lovin what Gojira has going on in a lot of their music. From their guitar tone, to their rhythms, and minimalistic vocals all scream at me to play them louder! Ive been trying to find a band in D standard that I can use to help me with tightening up my triplet gallops. Super hooked on the tapping melody in the song, "Silvera".


----------



## guitar4tw

One of the best interpretations of what is certainly one of the most beautiful pieces ever made for the guitar. That shift around 1:35 always gets me.


----------



## sirbuh

Covet - effloresce

caught Young's reverb intro


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Boris_VTR

Hammerfall - Legacy of kings 20th anniversary edition


----------



## Werecow

Thrashordie1993 said:


> Just discovered sepultura’s arise


Give Beneath The Remains a listen too.


----------



## ThtOthrPrsn

Shrezzers just put out there first album "Relationships" and I'm enjoying it immensely! If you like your prog-metal with a side of sax. give it a listen!
and if you're not sure...give it a listen!


----------



## gunch

Hey SSO just reminding you

Martyr is good as fuck


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## High Plains Drifter

No idea what the song's about but I love her voice and the weird synth sounds. I've gone completely insane maybe... cannot get it out of my head!


----------



## gunshow86de

What's this, a _good _new In Flames song?


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## guitar4tw

This piece is pure tranquility. 

Julian Bream has such amazing control and musical intent behind every note.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime. Used to own Operation:LIVEcrime on VHS once upon a time.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Descent

Floored with new At the Gates EP:
https://www.bnrmetal.com/v5/band/band/ATG

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mn7DUJBtBRnlOhrDT4qlIJwbws7cGWGAc


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



that's great


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ebony said:


>



Got his signature pedal from Xotic recently, and it's great.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## guitar4tw

WHAT a concert by Gojira. They are always fantastic live, but this was a particularly great night.

Example: 49:43


----------



## guitar4tw

Utterly incredible playing by Williams.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So many tasty tasty riffs and solos. TBDM never disappoints


----------



## Leviathus

California sunlight, sweet Calcutta rain...


----------



## Alonious_Monk

As I'm the only one in the office...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Haha nice, but this one is unbeatable!!


----------



## gunshow86de

This will almost certainly be my favorite album of 2019;


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bring back sax solos in metal


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## guitar4tw

Gojira really is one of the few modern metal bands left with hair on their balls. 

No pretentious bullshit, just metal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love this dude's voice



also this sick iron maiden cover


----------



## SenorDingDong

Leviathus said:


> Haha nice, but this one is unbeatable!!





Wow, that was genuinely enjoyable, thanks for putting that up here!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so dave grohl, corey taylor, scott ian and chris broderick walk into a bar...

also this is pretty tasty death metal

MOTHAFUCKIN GOJIRA


----------



## watson503

Rest in peace, Bruce


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## guitar4tw

The riff that starts at around 2:00 is so great. This is without a doubt one of the most fun Soilwork songs to play on guitar.


----------



## guitar4tw

There will never be a metal band with the raw, authentic energy like Devin's SYL again. A one of a kind band.

The level of energy output in this live performance is just incredible.


----------



## gunch

Everything is Fire


----------



## Descent

In a classics mood:


----------



## Werecow

No one i've known has even heard of this band before. I find that really strange, as i fucking love this song and the album it's from. The guitar tone is crushing.


----------



## guitar4tw




----------



## gunshow86de

Unique Leader at it again, dat Terrance Hobb's guest solo tho.....


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## Seabeast2000

Sitar discussion in another thread here made me pull up some TON. Assuming its Kenny playing a sitar, vs. Josh synthing it, he's fooled me before.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

damn Kristen Schaal has some banjo chops


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus

Love the Use Your Illusion tone so much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

immolation-unholy cult


----------



## Seabeast2000

dbl


----------



## Seabeast2000

Triple


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

why the fuck have I never listened to king's x before. The rhythm tones on this album are soo tasty


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck have I never listened to king's x before. The rhythm tones on this album are soo tasty



Tabor's guitar tones are almost always awesome.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Vince Neil - Exposed

I was not aware that Steve Stevens plays on this album, and does a freaking spectacular job. I love Steve Stevens on anything he's on.


----------



## gunch

Acid Bath. More brutal and evil beyond the sum of it's parts than 90% of death metal


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

David Lee Roth - A Little Ain't Enough (with a different track order; I think the album as released is sequenced odd.)


----------



## Mathemagician

Archspire and Trivium again today. What else is new?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LOUDNESS - Thunder in the East and Soldier of Fortune

ROCK N ROLL CRAZY NIGHT, YOU ARE THE HERO TONIGHT!

Also, I'm just going to say it (even though it's probably best saved for the unpop op thread):
LOUDNESS > Ansemu/Anthem >>>> X Japan > Dir En Grey


----------



## Vyn

Because why fucking not.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## tribalfusion

Ebony said:


>





Awesome stuff and glad to see someone listening to it on here!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## AdamMaz

Just released, Black Metal.


----------



## gunshow86de

This whole album is insanely addicting....


----------



## gunch

Echoes of Decimation


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Stentorian

Marillion no joke


----------



## NotDonVito

gunshow86de said:


> This whole album is insanely addicting....



came to post this!


----------



## gunch

Forgot Brutality and Monstrosity have new(er) albums so I'm going to try to give them some time today


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Always have time for the awesomeness of Prong


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> This whole album is insanely addicting....



it really is a fun and cheesy album.

also new rotting christ was solid:

heathen is sick


----------



## gunshow86de

Idle Hands released one of the best EP's from last year, new single and album coming in May. Insta-preorder for me.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

celtic frost -monotheist


----------



## 73647k

This entire album has been on heavy rotation for me these past few weeks. Sounds super huge considering it was only two guys


----------



## Werecow




----------



## Mprinsje

One of my favorite hardcore releases ever.


----------



## gunch




----------



## Kovah




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Rozz Dyliams - Thinking About Your Death

Don't watch at work.


----------



## gunch




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the new DT album is tasty


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## 73647k

Picked this album up yesterday. It's pairing pretty well with the cold weather here in the Northeast


----------



## Nlelith

I've heard a couple of their songs (mostly in various soundtracks or as covers), but didn't know how many tasty guitar licks there are in their songs, until recently. This sounds freaking fresh.


----------



## cwhitey2

A Swarm Of The Sun - The Woods


----------



## JD27




----------



## Werecow




----------



## Leviathus

The best live version of Hurt you will find!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm listening to the sound of people typing because I forgot my phone AND my headphones at home today... 

But in my head... Freddie Hubbard - Red Clay... Of course...


----------



## NickVicious24

New While She Sleeps album!


----------



## gunch

FUCK YES I LOVE THIS VIDEO SOMEONE REUPPED IT


----------



## Furtive Glance

Crystal Lake - Sanctuary


----------



## Seabeast2000

Master of Puppets deluxe remastered edition. 

some cool jams/takes and some completist extras. Lots of skippable tracks which are mostly clangy live tunes.


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gnoll




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

want sum Polish Atheist


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Thick

Rogerio Caetano - 7
Björk - Homogenic
David Bowie - Heroes
Violentango - Buenos Aires 3am
Yamandu Costa and Guto Wirtti - Bailongo


----------



## Ebony




----------



## littlebadboy

Texas in July


----------



## MSS




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




I was expecting a DM or shreddy vocals parody man.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I dig it.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## c7spheres

Judas Priest – Nostradamus 
Drain STH- Horror Wrestling
Def Leppard - On Through the Night, and High N' Dry
Glenn Danzig- Black Aria
Black Sabbath- The song, Solitude
PInk Floyd- Live at Pompei


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dying fetus- wrong one to fuck with


----------



## MSS

This popped up in my you tube feed. Talented bunch! Cool tune.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Angel Vivaldi on shuffle. I don't want to start any subjective arguments but he really impresses as a modern, faster incarnation of Satch, which is probably why I like his stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## broj15

https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/starspawn

This album has single handedly rekindled my love for death metal. 
FFO: tomb mold, portal, thou, atmospheric & experimental death metal but with absolutely punishing riffs.


----------



## fps

Cancer Bats - The Spark That Moves. 

Heavy, violent, hooky, sounds great.


----------



## Frogress

Hannes Grossman - Apophenia

Danny Tunker is an unstoppable monster


----------



## Frogress

gunch said:


> Hey SSO just reminding you
> 
> Martyr is good as fuck



I need more people discussing martyr, they are beyond crazy


----------



## gunch

broj15 said:


> https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/starspawn
> 
> This album has single handedly rekindled my love for death metal.
> FFO: tomb mold, portal, thou, atmospheric & experimental death metal but with absolutely punishing riffs.



Yeah man the last track played by chance on Spotify while I was in my car after Gateways to Annihilation was over and I was like WHAT IS THIS AND WHY DO I HAVE A BONER


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

broj15 said:


> https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/starspawn
> 
> This album has single handedly rekindled my love for death metal.
> FFO: tomb mold, portal, thou, atmospheric & experimental death metal but with absolutely punishing riffs.



They are supposed to be releasing a new album later this year (titled _Hidden History of the Human Race)_. Can't wait!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Atheist- Unquestionable Presence


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Medeia:


----------



## gunch




----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> Atheist- Unquestionable Presence



Could I interest you in some Contrarian? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/contrarian-their-worm-never-dies-ffo-death-atheist.335054/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Metallica - Kill Em All


----------



## KnightBrolaire

slipknot-iowa


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

The only reason I want a 7 is the Boreworm tuning EEADF#BE


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Augury is the tits


----------



## Ebony




----------



## ThePIGI King

Augury is pretty cool.

Lately, I remember Shadows Fall existed...and I couldn't be happier 

And the new Amon Amarth. Which sounds like all Amon Amarth.


----------



## hand amputation

Cannibal Corpse - Vile.

I'm taking the 'challenge', which is a game by buddies and I came up with where you pick a band and listen to their entire discography chronologically (sans any live albums). Digging it so far! Lots of stuff I haven't heard.


----------



## gunshow86de

Back from the dead....


----------



## Steinmetzify

Elephant Tree


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man now I really want an orchestrated version of Epitaph ;_;


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Someone get me Kurt's shotgun please. That was fucking awful and I need a quick, sweet death.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

more Wretched (specifically the Sons of Perdition and Beyond the Gate). Some of the tastiest Tech Death I've heard in a while.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Everything that people here hate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this cracked me up

this shit slaps


----------



## watson503




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


>



why have I never heard this band before, they're dope, they give me sevendust/baroness vibes


----------



## gunch

That GV 

That tone

That everything


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MechaN

Its 2019, and I'm still listening to Coldplay - Yellow <3


----------



## blacai




----------



## KnightBrolaire

gives me a behemoth vibe


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunshow86de

Don't you dare mock my love of French-Anime-Nu-Metalcore. This is objectively cool.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm glad someone found a way to mix Limp Bizkit, Chaos AD/Roots Bloody Roots era Sepultura, and Japanese culture.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Don't you dare mock my love of French-Anime-Nu-Metalcore. This is objectively cool.



i shall call it weaboo-core


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Looks like you guys weren't ready for the boom. They gave you fair warning....


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## binz

Found out about this band today at a soen concert. Absolutely blown away, they were amazing! And their album is amazing! (progressive rock / metal in the tool direction)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Looks like you guys weren't ready for the boom. They gave you fair warning....



YEAAHHHHH BOOOYYEEEEEEE!


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

R.I.P. Jimmy!


----------



## gunch

lots of secret cutter


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

anciients. they sound like if mastodon with a healthy dash of death/black metal elements.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The best song the Menza/Friedman lineup ever recorded.


----------



## gunshow86de

Only $3 on Bandcamp too!
https://caecus.bandcamp.com/album/a-parting-current


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## JD27




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## JD27




----------



## 777timesgod

Some black metal from Greece, nice guys as well.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

From Wisdom to Hate


----------



## Descendant

I've been hooked on The HAARP Machine's "Disclosure" and Corelia's "Nostalgia". I can't believe I went 7-8 years without finding out about these guys.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus

"Whhhhhyyyy did it take so long? why.... did i wait so long?..huh?.."


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Steinmetzify

Fire one up and settle in for 9 minutes of awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


> Fire one up and settle in for 9 minutes of awesome



Khemmis needs way more love around here, same with Hyborian and Bask..


----------



## Steinmetzify

KnightBrolaire said:


> Khemmis needs way more love around here, same with Hyborian and Bask..



Agreed


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Doug N




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

You want edge? Well here you go!


----------



## crazyprofessor




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

so good.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gives me a manowar mixed with khemmis vibe


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## gunshow86de

The closest we are likely to get to new Bolt Thrower.... I like it!


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind



So I missed it but I guess all the O.G. albums were remastered in 2015. I've got PoM Remastered on for a listen now. PoM always had a bit of a low-fi guitar sound to it, like it was recorded in the early/mid 70s or something vs. '83 on a healthy budget.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

best yt recommendation I've ever gotten lmao


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

virvum. jesus i want another album from them so bad.


----------



## gunshow86de

AI Generated death metal, live streamed 24/7.


----------



## watson503




----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


>




I watched/listened to that playthrough like 5 times the other day. That song is awesome!


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Seabeast2000

Wah related. Two guitar parts in this one popped into my head when I was wanking around with the wah... always loved it, slow and tasty.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

definitely a contender for aoty 2019 imo


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Winner takes it all, loser takes a fall
Fight to the beginning of the end


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503

My favorite Lifeson solo:


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Ebony




----------



## littlebadboy

Nita Strauss


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## fffoxxx

My top three on constant repeat right now:

Rivers of Nihil: Where Owls Know My Name
Erra: Neon
Arrival of Autumn: Harbinger


----------



## Leviathus

Spenta lotta money on mah brand new 9-string.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Absolutely soulful groove...


----------



## MetalHex

Steam Powered Giraffe. Their first two albums are absolute gold


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Adam Bomb - Rock Like Fuck


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Alonious_Monk




----------



## NotDonVito

\m/


----------



## JD27




----------



## Mathemagician

Just the general Porcupine tree playlist on Spotify.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty


----------



## c7spheres

Iommi solo album with all the guest singers on it. Bad Ass!


----------



## watson503

A little Mercyful Fate for Sunday morning:


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this makes necrophagist sound like something that would get played at a bar mitzvah


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

Only listening to this because some dude said that the mix is terrible and I got curious.


----------



## BenjaminW

I found this hidden gem recently, and holy shit it's amazing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I never get tired of this score.


----------



## gunch

Catch 33

The breakdown in Dehumanization into Sum = crush and kill


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Jump in the car, roll the windows down, and drive...


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Chris Bowsman

Running errands today I listened to Toska, God Forbid, Bad Wolves, Meshuggah, Unearth, Trivium, Hatebreed, and Whitechapel. Also Doc Coyle's podcast The Ex-Man.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The Runaways - The Runaways
Lita Ford - Out for Blood


----------



## gunshow86de

Hope the slam police are listening.....


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Aso

I must be going through a phase cause I have recently gotten into Infant Annihilator


----------



## sezna

Aso said:


> I must be going through a phase cause I have recently gotten into Infant Annihilator



no shame me too

its been over four years but i swear its a phase


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yehh boii


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

is gud.
https://woundstech.bandcamp.com/album/light-eater-ep


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

Real shit.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MSS




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## sirbuh

Malignant Altar -

https://malignantaltar.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Boofchuck

I don't understand how Gojira has gone under my radar for so long. They're amazing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

damn my yt recommendations have been really good lately


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Seabeast2000

Correction, this is what I was looking for:


----------



## technomancer




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

This is good as fuck.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503

Really excited to hear the rest of this album once it is released on July 31st


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not gonna lie shield wall and mjolnir are pretty heavy. Overall the album leaves me meh compared to earlier stuff like Twilight of the Thunder Gods.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## zappatton2

KnightBrolaire said:


> damn my yt recommendations have been really good lately


I am absolutely loving this!! Something about that old-school sound, just perfection!!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## 777timesgod

Some absolutely brutal thrash by Bio-Cancer here, saw them live once and they simply destroyed. The drummer is a machine as are the guitarists!


----------



## ajsfreily

Marduk - Steel inferno


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ajsfreily said:


> Marduk - Steel inferno


marduk doesn't get enough love around here.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Vres

Bloodbath - Hades Rising


----------



## ajsfreily

KnightBrolaire said:


> marduk doesn't get enough love around here.



We should do something about it!


----------



## kisielk

I've been really into Jonas Hellborg recent, particularly the stuff he did with Shawn Lane and various indian percussionists. "Good People In Times of Evil" is probably my favourite of those albums.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thanks metal injection, this shit is dope


----------



## Chris Bowsman

kisielk said:


> I've been really into Jonas Hellborg recent...



I love Jonas Hellborg. Have you heard Art Metal, with him and Mattias IA Eklundh?

Today, I listened to the new Slipknot single, newest stuff from Six Feet Under and Cannibal Corpse, and a 1998 live Pantera album.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

\m/ badass video


----------



## gunshow86de

At this point, I feel like I may as well just preorder anything 20 Buck Spin puts out;


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

man I fuckin love the rhythm tones on Blind


----------



## 777timesgod

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Size 22 e string according to an interview, Meegs was mental...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ajsfreily said:


> We should do something about it!


Neither does ACE.


----------



## ajsfreily

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Neither does ACE.



Yeah!


----------



## Ebony




----------



## sirbuh

Lingua Ignota - Woe to All


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

Still want that Charvel with the bad French.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

I thought this was a greatest hits so skipped it....but its pretty darn good for BLS. Reminds of the first few albums with a healthier dose of Sabbath.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I hear War Pigs, and they are near.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunch

I asked reddit to rec me albums similar to Erosion of Sanity and they gave me this


----------



## vick1000




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

conjurer. they managed to blend doom/sludge with elements of black metal/death metal/post metal in a way that doesn't feel like a pastiche.
also Obliteration.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Doug N




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SD83

The best local band I've seen in years is coming up with a second record, and it looks like I'm going to love it  I'm not really that good with genres, but I'd guess something along the lines of technical death(metal/core)?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wormwitch-heaven that dwells within


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## johnny1967




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

EVERYBODY! COME TAKE MY HAND!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Been listening to Dead Congregation for about 1.5 days straight


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

ASG


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

probably one of my favorite pieces that's been transcribed for guitar.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://ovlustrablacklion.bandcamp.com/album/tempestas


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's like a version of Portal that I actually want to listen to.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Konfyouzd

Rush...

Because Rush...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

20 secs of MURICA


----------



## KnightBrolaire

music injection gives good recommendations yo


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

I can't believe this was recorded and wrote in early 70´s.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Rest in peace, Roky.


----------



## fps

New Rammstein is brilliant start to finish.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding

I'm not gonna say this is my favourite band. Actually I'm listening to this because I have never heard of this band before and they have amazing pants (in)to boot. One part sounds a bit like Kashmir to me, maybe a bit too much influence...



Also: Why don't djent guitarists ever play in the correct guitarist position even for the LOLs


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my yt recommendations are hella random anymore, but this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## gunch




----------



## EMTY

Chillstep. Is pretty swööt


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


>



I love playing this on guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

All OF Gojira on Spotify shuffle. In the car and at the gym. No plans on changing yet.


----------



## watson503

The latest from Death Worship:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I haven't listened to Nile in years, so I'm having fun going through their discography.
It's funny how they blatantly rip off Gustav Holst's Mars Suite from The Planets for "Ramses bringer of war" on the Amongst the Catacombs of Nephren-Ka album


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Larkin Poe are great


----------



## Mathemagician

I’ve had Ice 9 Kill’s the silver scream on repeat in the car this week. Love a good themed album.


----------



## Descent

New Exumer keeps me in thrall 



Vltimas is also one of the new bands that I discovered and is on steady rotation:


----------



## BenjaminW

This only adds to my current Journey fever.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## littlebadboy

From my country, Sky Church!


----------



## gunshow86de

Wanna have a song about digging holes stuck in your head all day?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Wanna have a song about digging holes stuck in your head all day?



lmao a metal yogscast cover, that's a new one.

tasty symphonic black metal/blah blah:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Blasted _I_ in my car driving home from work


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Cynicanal

My discovery of the week. It sounds exactly the way you'd expect a South American thrash band whose name displays a shaky grasp of English who have a song titled "Satanic Riffs" to sound.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

This is filthy.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Gettin a real Cynic-al vibe.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Gettin a real Cynic-al vibe.....



it's like if cynic had weaker vocal harmonies and liked djent tones.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Got the textures bug man

All amp too how the fuck does this sound so good with no input filtering


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch

I miss cool Euro bands like this


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

<3


----------



## KnightBrolaire

1914 rippsss


----------



## Mathemagician

For you melodeath/deathmetal fans start a Spotify playlist from an Angelmaker song. Trust me. I’ve been letting it run for 2 days now.


----------



## BillionsBG

I have a YouTube video in which I went around Manhattan asking New Yorkers what song they were listening to. It’s a video series that hasn’t been done in New York in 8 years and I would like to share the many perspectives. Its cool to sometimes guess what song someones listening to before you ask. If you ever heard about this video series you should check it out. Don't be afraid to like and subscribe.


----------



## Seabeast2000

haha, did Akira move to NYC?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddamn do I love slide guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the metal version of "take my breath away" I never knew I wanted


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

I swear this song didn't do good for me mentally when I was 12yo and heard this for the first time. Still my favorite BH song.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding

The Cuckoo Clocks of Hell is one mean album...

Some VH:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding

;>)/


----------



## Bdtunn

https://pound.bandcamp.com/

Really digging these guy as of late.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


>




LOFL I just made a thread on this! Too good not to advertise!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I've been REALLY looking forward to this since the Cessation of Life demo. It sounds disgusting, which is very promising. 



I've been REALLY looking forward to this as well, since their kick ass demo, Sentient Pile of Amorphous Rot. This didn't quite live up to the hype, not surpassing the demo IMO, but it still is solid and promising for what ever else these sickos will churn out. 

20 Buck Spin is continuing to slay!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Might be my album of the year (at least until Blood Incantation and Tomb Mold come out);


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

I don't know if it's just me but the rhythm guitar sounds really heavy in this song especially considering this was released back in ´80.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Might be my album of the year (at least until Blood Incantation and Tomb Mold come out);



I like this more than Tomb Mold's Manor of Infinite Forms. Still has that oppressive sludginess that Manor had, but feels a lot more cohesive as an album imo. Hopefully the new Tomb Mold album will be good

I hate the djenty rhythm tones on this album but it's fucking crushing:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is fuckin gold lmao


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone know what amp the guitarist is using?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

This is what happens when two awful tastes taste awful together. It's sorta like the peanut butter and chocolate sandwich of shitty music, except it is dog shit and nutella.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

They're back;


----------



## gunch

grownchy


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

We tried to make the world so much better
We send our words in a pretty perfumed letter
You sit alone in your ivory towers
I'm just one person, I don't matter
You tap the needle, and you went to heaven
You left it all behind
Now you're feeling oh so better


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## MerlinTKD

Been listening to a lot of Korn lately, pleasantly surprised at how well most of it holds up. Was
(am) a nu-metal fan, but listening back, I get now why there was so much hate - there's an awful lot of derivative, awful crap 

But yeah, Korn didn't put out a really bad album (except maybe KIII) - some better than others, naturally; Issues, Untouchables, SYOTOS, Untitled, Paradigm Shift, and SoS have been in heavy rotation for weeks now. 

Obligatory vid links:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Issues is what got me out of Korn. Didn't gel with it like I did the three prior albums.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not sure what's going on, but I love it.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Wormed


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

not the weirdest yt recommendation I've gotten.


----------



## CapinCripes

couple things have been on repeat for me lately


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## AC.Lin

KnightBrolaire said:


> not the weirdest yt recommendation I've gotten.



I got the exact same recommandation a few days ago. I was actually surprised at how good it was. That was awesome. Wish i'll be that cool when i'll be in my 60'.

I also found an old video of them younger. It's a Budgie cover, japanese style. And honestly, that's cool old rock n roll. Far from my tastes, but i loved it.


----------



## InHiding




----------



## watson503

Two of my favorites from the Destined For Extinction album:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

old school SS still fuks


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Laurenz75

Mostly to Fleshgod Apocalypse and some oder technical deathmetal


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch




----------



## bulb




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

Radiohead - Subterranean Homesick Alien


----------



## watson503

Not the best audio but it's new King Diamond:


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## r33per

Can't get enough of this. Love it.


----------



## gunshow86de

One of these days I'll grow tired of Entombedcore....... today is not that day.


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if Haken was Brazilian and heavier.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BenjaminW

I'm like three songs into Beyond the Thunder, and good Lord is this an amazing album.


----------



## Leviathus

Nothin' like songs, even after all this time...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Seabeast2000

Watching/listening


----------



## manu80

the new Death Angel album, and the last Cauldron. both veryyyyyyy gooooooooood


----------



## Seabeast2000

And still the Gojira catalog....
These guys scratch a lot of itch.


----------



## BlackSG91

I can dig it!










;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Cannnn youuuuu diiigggggg iiitttttttt!?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Cannnn youuuuu diiigggggg iiitttttttt!?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Man I really need to start listening to industrial stuff again


----------



## BlackSG91

Groovy & I can dig it!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This gives me serious Opeth vibes.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

So amazed at this song and especially this video... just such absolute energy and drive...


----------



## MetalHex




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MetalHex

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Werecow

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Wow, they're great! Cheers for a new band day


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Werecow said:


> Wow, they're great! Cheers for a new band day


Yeah they're awesome. I get serious Carcass vibes. My yt recommendations have been killer the last few weeks.


----------



## waffles




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## Open Lane

Cartle decapitation - monolith of inhumanity


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Open Lane

George Bellas - mind over matter


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The new Darkthrone album. Pretty killer stuff. Seems more like Panzerfaust, which is great, because I love that album.


----------



## MetalHex

The new Allegaeon.....not as good as the previous one. I cant put my finger on why, it's just not as interesting


----------



## Erockomania

The newest Circles album is perfection!


----------



## JD27

I do love He Is Legend, been listening to White Bat since it came out last week. One of the rare times that I enjoy everything a band releases.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

Pure noise records is putting out some amazing stuff this year.


----------



## MetalHex




----------



## Kaura

As far as perfect live performances go...



Edit: In case, I already posted this last Friday, I apologise. I always have a special playlist when I get drunk.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## MSS




----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## InHiding




----------



## watson503




----------



## InHiding




----------



## InHiding




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I never get tired of this


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MetalHex

Fucking love this song


Nobody could ever understand how sentimental this song and movie is to me...and I'm a grown man saying this.


----------



## Xaios

MetalHex said:


> Fucking love this song



You and I disagree. A lot.

This is not one of those times.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Grindspine

Doom 2016 OST
BFG Division


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## binz

Cant get this out of my head

Even more impressed by the fact this is a 3 piece and the guy plays guitar like this while singing (there is also a nice audiotree session)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



BOC is pretty underrated.


----------



## Tim Young

Been listening to a bunch of Necrogoblikon lately. Bobby Lee was in one of their videos talking with the lead singer. I can imagine Dickie Allen being featured in one of their songs.
I am also listening to a bunch of folk songs from the 60's and 70's. Something about their lyricism cuts a lot deeper than what lyricists nowadays can put out. Jim Croce, Gilbert O'Sullivan, and others.


----------



## gunch

Instead of bumping the Vildhjarta and making everyone mad I'm going to put it in here that I'm in the mood for some and Stoort Neer


----------



## watson503

This one (and this album) always shoots me back to the spring and summer of 1986


----------



## BlackSG91

Dirty deeds...




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

More like "March of the NOT"


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Pre-Baldini.

Dead Kennedys - Frankenchrist


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Decapitated-Anticult.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mathemagician

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



Holy crap this guy looks like if Scott Ian had hair!


----------



## InHiding




----------



## gunshow86de

I'm pretty picky about my black metal, but this I like.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mathemagician said:


> Holy crap this guy looks like if Scott Ian had hair!


I wonder why...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

My decadence song (basicly when I'm drinking more than a mortal man can withstand, aka normal friday for a Finnish person(I know, Finns suck at drinking on a global scale so I apologize for braggin, but even if we have some Gibson-wearing mofos in our country we still drink a lot.

Ps to myself: delete this tomorrow, so cringy.):


----------



## BlackSG91

I'll drink to that.




;>)/


----------



## Kaura

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Ahh, good ol' Vitas. Despite all that memery, I actually kinda like that song.

Anyway, to keep the spirit alive, here's some Ukrainian stuff (that goes well with the strong wine I'm currently sipping):


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ralyks

Been spinning this track non-stop. A band I discovered through Instagram. Mostly because I love the band name.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## gunshow86de

The new Torche album is fire (do you kids still use that slang?)!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunshow86de

:hammers:


----------



## BlackSG91

The magic begins at 3:15 of this clip.




;>)/


----------



## SenorDingDong




----------



## crossthestyx

Animals As Leaders (Encore Edition Album)
Vildhjarta (Thousands Of Evils)
After The Burial (Dig Deep)
Wage War (just started listening to these guys)
Shadow Of Intent (just heard these guys the other day, heavy as fuck!)
Bolt Thrower (Mercenary)
Obituary (Ten Thousand Ways To Die)
Testament (Souls Of Black)
Carcass (Swan Song)
Coroner (Mental Vortex)
Meshuggah (Nothing)
Plus various 70's, 90's and current stuff from all jondras.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Descent

I am on a bit of Evil Elvis kick


----------



## Kaura

They just don't make songs like this anymore:


----------



## Descent

Kaura said:


> They just don't make songs like this anymore:




Nooooo!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## zappatton2

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Wow, this is awesome!! I love this style of punk, turns out it's only on cassette though. Lucky for me, I still have tape decks and a Walkman. Gonna have to go Discogsing!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> They just don't make songs like this anymore:



thank god they don't really make shit like that anymore, limp bizkit was trash


----------



## BlackSG91

zappatton2 said:


> Wow, this is awesome!! I love this style of punk, turns out it's only on cassette though. Lucky for me, I still have tape decks and a Walkman. Gonna have to go Discogsing!!



I have that song on vinyl record, a compilation album I bought in 1985. It's called "Geef Voor's New Wave...you should check it out if you like that style of punk rock.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> thank god they don't really make shit like that anymore, limp bizkit was trash



No more likes for you, my friend.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> No more likes for you, my friend.


oh no whatever shall i do


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## PatientMental76

Kaura said:


> They just don't make songs like this anymore:




Theres a reason for that


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## zappatton2

BlackSG91 said:


> I have that song on vinyl record, a compilation album I bought in 1985. It's called "Geef Voor's New Wave...you should check it out if you like that style of punk rock.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Thanks for that, I am gonna check that out!


----------



## BlackSG91

zappatton2 said:


> Thanks for that, I am gonna check that out!



Tom Petty & Motorhead have songs on that LP FYI. I dig the song "Train Ride" by Earthquake.







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Werecow




----------



## Mprinsje

BlackSG91 said:


> Tom Petty & Motorhead have songs on that LP FYI. I dig the song "Train Ride" by Earthquake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



I don't know if you know this, but "geef voor new wave" is dutch for "give for new wave". That can on the cover is used in the Netherlands by guys who operate street organs, they shake it on the beat to entice people to give some money. It's meant satirical, and there's some pretty funny stories or sentences on the inside of the cover (in dutch) about how sad the "new wave people" are and how bad they need your money to survive.

I'm really wondering how a dutch compilation LP got across the ocean


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## gunshow86de

Kaura said:


> They just don't make songs like this anymore:





Descent said:


> Nooooo!





KnightBrolaire said:


> thank god they don't really make shit like that anymore, limp bizkit was trash





PatientMental76 said:


> Theres a reason for that



Some of you never had John Otto take you to the Matthews Bridge and it really shows. 

Full confession; Significant Other and Chocolate Starfish were very meaningful records for me in 7th and 8th grade, I still listen to them a couple of times a year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Some of you never had John Otto take you to the Matthews Bridge and it really shows.
> 
> Full confession; Significant Other and Chocolate Starfish were very meaningful records for me in 7th and 8th grade, I still listen to them a couple of times a year.


We all have our flaws. Yours just happens to be listening to Limp Bizkit. 
I think Wes Borland was/is a great guitarist in a really shitty band.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice Discovery-era Daft Punk inspired album;


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

gunshow86de said:


> Some of you never had John Otto take you to the Matthews Bridge and it really shows.
> 
> Full confession; Significant Other and Chocolate Starfish were very meaningful records for me in 7th and 8th grade, I still listen to them a couple of times a year.



I let John Otto take me to the matthews bridge a couple of times a year.

Chocolate starfish absolutely slaps. Only one bad song on that record (getcha groove on). Really love the production on that record, it's goddamn heavy.


----------



## TMland

I love how they mix folk instruments with metal.
And I hate thrash/death/speed/doom metal.I hate growling but when it's done this way and with melody, I'm in.When it's done only to follow the trend, I'm out.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## gunshow86de

Probably my favorite deathcore band, their last couple of releases have been fantastic (especially The Great Collapse). Digging this new single.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunch

I just want another album that crushes and kills as much as this

and some new fuckin Vildhjarta


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

Some proper disturbing new Lingua Ignota


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ilia Tilev




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## InHiding

Where is the dislike button on this forum?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## RebellionRS




----------



## InHiding




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding

Kinda like soloing on top of this one


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Werecow




----------



## Werecow




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lol, the Ultimate Maniacs avatar for that last video's channel is great.


----------



## Mathemagician

Just a Metallica and Children of Bodom kind of night. This was the third fucking Friday I’ve worked this week.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Fresh Friday slams.....


----------



## watson503

Looking forward to hearing the rest of their upcoming EP:


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Hell yeah, Experiment of Existence was great.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

New Kayo Dot!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ralyks

As someone who likes Nu Metal, I’m surprised I’m only now discovering Cold. I blame that ‘Stupid Girl’ song:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

I kind of hate Fear Factory choruses after SoaNM but "that riff" in Zero Signal still fucking kills


----------



## Pietjepieter

WTF..????


----------



## Ilia Tilev




----------



## InHiding

Ralyks said:


> As someone who likes Nu Metal, I’m surprised I’m only now discovering Cold. I blame that ‘Stupid Girl’ song:




I was never really a nu metal fan, but I liked this album a bit. I even had the sig LTD guitar with the spiders. Sold it because the neck width wasn't that good for me. I would still like to have the sig ESP just because of the unique looks.


----------



## gunch

Sonic Excess In It's Purest Form fucking RIPS dude 



now this is crush and kill chugging


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The torture... NEVER stops!






(I love how Kerry King loves to talk shit about other bands like W.A.S.P. when early Slayer wishes they'd grow up to become them someday. Not to mention Piper and Holmes were much better guitarists.)


----------



## BlackSG91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The torture... NEVER stops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I love how Kerry King loves to talk shit about other bands like W.A.S.P. when early Slayer wishes they'd grow up to become them someday. Not to mention Piper and Holmes were much better guitarists.)



I have that CD...it's a bitchin'!


;>)/


----------



## InHiding

2019:


----------



## Mathemagician

New Carnifex is out today. It’s like slower BDM with breakdowns. Is this normal? Cause if so I’m gonna have to go through their catalog.

Edit: and imagine being around Kerry King when it comes to music. 50 year old man still talking shit about other bands. Dude has only written on album for 30 years. Elitist stuff = Always comes off insecure as hell.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SD83

Some things come and go, and my taste in music changed (broadened) a lot, but this is still the best record ever and I'm just, once more, realising why


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Seabeast2000

Anyone know what guitar make/model that is?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

The906 said:


> Anyone know what guitar make/model that is?



I'd guess something custom from John Bolin but not sure..


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## RebellionRS




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

:: *loves on last.fm ::


----------



## Ebony




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Kaura

I never bothered to listen to this band because of the stupid band name but holy fuck this rocks.


----------



## Evil Chuck




----------



## zappatton2

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Bedtime for Democracy was probably my least favourite of their albums, but this is a great one, and one of the best on the album, IMHO.


----------



## zappatton2

Evil Chuck said:


>


Holy shit, I'm listening to this whole thing. Literally can't stop. Holy shit.


----------



## Evil Chuck

Mathemagician said:


> and imagine being around Kerry King when it comes to music. 50 year old man still talking shit about other bands. Dude has only written on album for 30 years. Elitist stuff = Always comes off insecure as hell.


Poor Kerry.

I try to never watch interviews from bands I listen to. I just don't really want to know much about their personal lives. It usually ruins the music for me. In Kerry's case I try to keep in mind that he was like 17 when Slayer formed and 18 or 19 when Show No Mercy was released. He's never had to grow up like a "normal" person.

Doing tons of interviews would require a level of patience I'm not sure I possess. I imagine it's one of the cringiest, most annoying circumstances I could find myself in personally. Getting asked the same questions thousands of times, being asked about bullshit drama, being asked stupid questions that don't make any sense, etc., etc.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Evil Chuck




----------



## BlackSG91

I can dig it!




;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

Make Russia Great Again!




;>)/


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunch

None So Vile today lads


----------



## Mprinsje

This is one of my favourite records of the year. It is also one of the most depressing records i've heard.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bob Kulick plays great and gives his brother a run for his money. Shows what he is truly capable after being Ace's understudy during the 70s.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Today, Slipknot, Marilyn Manson, Richard Henshall, Haken, John 5


----------



## Evil Chuck

This shit is fire. Watch out.


----------



## Eptaceros

Evil Chuck said:


> This shit is fire. Watch out.




That album cover is quite reminiscent of this one:







Now playing:



Super cool Norwegian project FFO Virus, King Crimson, maudlin of the Well, Ulver, etc


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's international lefty day. stay sinister fellow lefties.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Mathemagician

Been having an itch for some Misfits/Calabrese style vocals and discovered “The Crimson Ghosts”.


----------



## fps

Horseburner - The Thief. I cannot recommend it enough. Baroness, Mastodon, whatever, get on it.
https://ripplemusic.bandcamp.com/al...HJ4HaT_6jbJ3o4jyWZCmDgp0a4Tdq1yythfyeLFxIOBMw


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

Bow down to the mighty THOR if you can dig it.




;>)/


----------



## fps

New Krysthla - Worldwide Negative - is mighty.
http://www.krysthla.co.uk/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> Bow down to the mighty THOR if you can dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/




I don't even remember this band's videos making to Headbangers Ball. There were a LOT of bad videos back in those days. Even to great songs. Just shit videos.


----------



## BodyOrigami




----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## JD27




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Kaura

Sucks that we can't listen to music at work anymore. I had this album on repeat at work when it came out and those shifts just flew by.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## watson503

Starting the Monday workday off with Cianide's Gods Of Death


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## watson503




----------



## NickS

Ralyks said:


>




My 2 year old son is currently dancing his ass off to this!


----------



## Ralyks

NickS said:


> My 2 year old son is currently dancing his ass off to this!



I mentioned in the other thread that my son loves Squeeze Me Macaroni


----------



## John

The new Killswitch album is pretty good, I liked it a lot better than the previous release (Incarnate).


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Hell yes!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Memes aside, him and Alex Cameron are the best current male pop singers.


----------



## gunch

props to @Cynicanal for showing me Nox, it's like classic MA on Meth


----------



## Cynicanal

@gunch Make sure to also check out the works they did as Centvrian; "Contra Rationem", in particular, feels like a straight continuation of Ixaxaar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

these dudes are sick


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## c7spheres

Here's a band nobody's heard of from the 90's. I love these guys. Give it a chance they are all badass on there groove. Like a Primus Against the Machine or a Rage Against the Primus or something like that.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## c7spheres




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunch

The subtle djonting in the first break in Hopeless Hopes


----------



## KnightBrolaire

damn Korn is heavy heavy again


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunch

ass gasket

me waiting for the new album with Wes Hauch


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> ass gasket
> 
> me waiting for the new album with Wes Hauch



The new necrophagist album has a better chance of actually coming out


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Some ripping corpse and dim mak tonight I think


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao these lyrics


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao these lyrics




If you enjoyed that, might I interest you in some Cumbeast?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> If you enjoyed that, might I interest you in some Cumbeast?



lol
you know Brojob or Operation Cunt Destroyer?
they have some fucking ridiculous lyrics


----------



## High Plains Drifter

In honor of being approved to move into our new home, I made my wife listen to this several times today. She may be at this point be moving solo if I play it for her one more time, but idgaf... third time for me today ( even though my left eye is starting to twitch involuntarily)...


----------



## gunch

god


----------



## Leviathus

Man, do i miss 2000's melodeth....


----------



## sirbuh

gunch said:


> god




slays


----------



## Ebony




----------



## efiltsohg

Roope Latvala's old band


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

pretty cool tbh


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

I giggle at the intro every time...


----------



## possumkiller

I have had this music sticking in my head at various times for 20 years. I could never remember the name of the game and finally found it. Track 7 at 18:34 is the bestiest.


----------



## Cynicanal

Is Robert Fripp GOAT? Quite possibly.


----------



## gunch

this album is owning my life right now I can't get over them funky ass drums


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Hey, this is pretty damn good...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

weaboo country ftw


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## gunch

This song is nutso


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> This song is nutso



crowbar is so fuckin good


----------



## Werecow




----------



## Leviathus

Propper cover


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Vegetta

New Insomnium


----------



## JD27

Enjoyed their first album, so far the second one is sounding awesome.


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## Kaura

Oh, man. I wish I was 12yo again. Still a good song, though.


----------



## gunshow86de

Rob from Chimaira has been really active on his Youtube channel lately. I was a huge fan of them back in high school.


----------



## watson503




----------



## gunch

That first chimaira video


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Evil Chuck

Death Metal from Taiwan. It's been out for a while so someone may have already posted it.


----------



## Evil Chuck




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## DeathbyDesign

gunshow86de said:


> Rob from Chimaira has been really active on his Youtube channel lately. I was a huge fan of them back in high school.



Rob is a monster shredder and I am glad to see he is posting videos on youtube. Chimaira was an underrated metal band IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

youtube is on point today boys


----------



## KnightBrolaire

these dudes are sick


----------



## Vyn

'Nuff said


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

I, None and Chaosphere rip so fucking hard


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this works better than it should


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ That's a long way from "oops". Pretty heavy and she's doing it quite well. 

I needed to smile today so...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## @zwen




----------



## InHiding




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

How to make Ghost tolerable:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503

This album turned 36 today...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Right now Revocation, because I bought tickets to see Killswitch Engage a few months ago. Figured it'd be sweet to finally see them after they shaped my teenage mind. Today the supports were announced, and it's FUCKING REVOCATION. My favourite band going right now, and they're playing a show I already had tickets for. This might be the best day of 2019 for me.


----------



## watson503

In remembrance of Richard Brunelle. RIP.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Blytheryn

It’s that time of year again where it’s way more than okay to just blast Misfits and Type O Negative all the time, and I’m fucking loving it.

Give me all the hate you want, Graves era Misfits trumps what they did with Danzig.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> It’s that time of year again where it’s way more than okay to just blast Misfits and Type O Negative all the time, and I’m fucking loving it.
> 
> Give me all the hate you want, Graves era Misfits trumps what they did with Danzig.



It’s ok to blast Type O and Misfits all the time in my opinion. I love Graves era Misfits, but i just choose to think of it being a different band. Definitely mush more on the metal side.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> It’s ok to blast Type O and Misfits all the time in my opinion. I love Graves era Misfits, but i just choose to think of it being a different band. Definitely mush more on the metal side.



Phrased that a little wrong...It’s just completely appropriate now! On that note, it’s REALLY time to crank up some Midnight again as well. Spot on with the metal thing... I’ve been cranking Famous Monsters on repeat all week, and watching all the bootleg videos from the late 90’s. Here’s a favorite:



Doyle is such a beast.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

The new Dayseeker album, Sleeptalk, was released yesterday, so I've had that on in my car and jam space  probably listened through it at least 4 or 5 times already


----------



## Werecow




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Got the new album in the mail today. I can see why the band is calling it "stadium death metal" in their interviews. It's insanely catchy and ridiculously heavy.


----------



## With Love And Light

I listened to this everyday on the way to class and I felt invincible. I still feel invincible when I listen to it today. So much nostalgia. Still a masterpiece!


----------



## Cynicanal

Been way too long since I've last listened to some Impiety. Skullfucking Armageddon and Kaos Kommand 696 are two of the most vicious albums I've ever been fortunate enough to encounter. Killer live band, too.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## With Love And Light

Leviathus said:


>




I heard this somewhere before!! I want to say breaking bad but I'm not sure. Either way, great song.


----------



## Leviathus

For me it was this Metal Gear Solid: V trailer....



But yeah, great song...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## JD27

gunshow86de said:


> Got the new album in the mail today. I can see why the band is calling it "stadium death metal" in their interviews. It's insanely catchy and ridiculously heavy.




Dig the Buzzsaw tone contrasted by the more traditional tone on the lead/harmony parts sprinkled through the songs. Pretty solid riffs on the few I’ve heard so far, may have to purchase this one.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it works so much better than it should


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Darchetype




----------



## Ancestor

Darchetype said:


>




Some good classic Zakk!


----------



## Ancestor




----------



## gunshow86de

Jeff Loomis using that Unregistered HyperCam in 2019.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Jeff Loomis using that Unregistered HyperCam in 2019.



always wondered where that daemoness disappeared to


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> always wondered where that daemoness disappeared to



I think it's always been Andy's? He was at least the first to take it on a "date."


----------



## gunch




----------



## Ancestor




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## c7spheres




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Nu-metal never dies! 



*I actually kind of like this


----------



## Darchetype

^ does such a genre called "nu-djent" exist? 


Any Omnium Gatherum fans here? I really never listened to them until recently. I've heard snippets from several different albums, but this album right here, I've listened to the whole thing. It's honestly the best melodeath album I've heard in a long time. Everything is perfectly balanced. Can anyone reccomend more of their albums that have this similar style and sound? How about other bands in general. For some reason bands like Insomnium and Amon Amarth kinda bore me and they are considered among the best melodeath bands.....different strokes I guess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Still one of the greatest dm albums of all time


----------



## watson503




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## ThePIGI King

Denis and Dark Matter Secret are under-rated.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Phox doesn't get enough love


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## Seabeast2000

Bruce's love for his favorite pickups.


----------



## watson503




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Kaura

Trying to get into slam...


----------



## pastanator

Kaura said:


> Trying to get into slam...





well then heres the best slam album ever made imo


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Miss these guys 

And metally riff shred, not this current chilled jamz iteration of prog


----------



## watson503




----------



## watson503

42nd anniversary of the Lynyrd Skynyrd plane crash


----------



## Leviathus

I always imagine dude just puts a 58 in his mouth to record vocals.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

how to make U2 tolerable:

also this soundtrack was way better than the game


----------



## BenjaminW

I'm not sure what Ghost's reputation is here, but I put an iTunes playlist of them on in the car and they seem to strike a chord with me.


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ebony said:


>



Is this like Blackcore or something?


----------



## 777timesgod

These guys are pretty groovy for a goregrind band. Makes me want to subscribe to Alex Jones and buy an underground nuclear safety bunk.


----------



## Leviathus

THE GLOBALISTS!


----------



## Ebony

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Is this like Blackcore or something?



Overall, I would describe Abigor as Technical Black metal, from 2001 and on.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Ebony




----------



## pastanator

777timesgod said:


> These guys are pretty groovy for a goregrind band. Makes me want to subscribe to Alex Jones and buy an underground nuclear safety bunk.




this is pretty cool so far but if you're super about groovy gore ill always reccommend this:


----------



## fps

Blus Aut Nord - Hallucinogen. I've not followed this band at all, but read a review in Metal Hammer and I'm really loving it so far, great vibe, lots of atmosphere, texture and creative touches, with that mesmerising atmosphere that the best black metal would have.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## 777timesgod

fps said:


> Blus Aut Nord - Hallucinogen. I've not followed this band at all, but read a review in Metal Hammer and I'm really loving it so far, great vibe, lots of atmosphere, texture and creative touches, with that mesmerising atmosphere that the best black metal would have.



Check their older stuff, Memoria, they are pretty good.


----------



## Evil Chuck




----------



## Thaeon

Today the new Leprous album, Pitfalls.


----------



## Lifestalker

It's currently a Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme day


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I have a hard on for doubled up/octaver riffs.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## c7spheres

my sleeping karma;s album Tri. It's Good Vibes.


----------



## Ozzfest

Hey guys and gals! This thread is incredible here with so much good music I have never heard. So, I will contribute my pick of the day..(hopefully this link will show up as a video) I don't know why I have never given this band a real chance but this is one of the best melodeath albums I have ever heard. Edit: First post here, I saw the Members Introduction thread but most threads had no replies!


----------



## c7spheres

You can't forget this: 
*The Re-Stoned - Stories Of The Astral Lizard*


----------



## Cynicanal

Almost 45 years later, and this song's riffs are still some of the most badass ever.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool

New Pvris Ep. new Kanye West. SpiritBox-Mara Effect. Giving Architects HolyHell some love, And the national-sleep well beast


----------



## KnightBrolaire

so goood


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BrailleDecibel

The new Bury Your Dead is so damn great!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://sulaco.bandcamp.com/album/the-prize


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> https://sulaco.bandcamp.com/album/the-prize



My man. You into Lethargy?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> My man. You into Lethargy?



never heard them before. I just started really digging into stuff like Sulaco in the last couple of weeks, before that I was on a massive tech death/black metal bender.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> never heard them before. I just started really digging into stuff like Sulaco in the last couple of weeks, before that I was on a massive tech death/black metal bender.


Erik Burke, Bill and Brann from Mastodon. Good shit.

Also I've probably posted this a million times but it was recently reupped after being gone for a couple years but I fucking love this video


----------



## Seabeast2000

Lantlos anyone? heard one tune and am intrigued.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Great stuff from former Racer X axeman Bruce Bouillet:


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunshow86de

Been listening to way too many of these nu-metal revival bands lately.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

youtube gave me some killer recommendations


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Mathemagician

Gave the new Kanye a shot and it’s not for me. Plenty of other good hip hop thanks to Spotify doing the work of finding it for me.


----------



## Kaura

I had literally never even heard of this band before seeing them open for Killswitch Engage this Monday. This was the first they song played, I think. Best outro ever.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Werecow




----------



## Werecow




----------



## zappatton2

I was one of those Crue fans that didn't really "get" this album when it came out, even giving away the CD, but in retrospect, might actually be my favourite thing they've ever done.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## gunch




----------



## Mprinsje

6 years later and i'm still sad they're gone...


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Leviathus

ty Slash...


----------



## BlackSG91

I have some midnight confessions that are so groovy...I can dig it!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this shit's so good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

8 string Doomy/medieval metal almost reminds me of Khemmis at times.


----------



## gunch

She whispers 
Such sweet 
Death Threats 
In My 
*DAY DREAMS
*
One of JR's best deliveries


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all of these work way better than they should


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## Seabeast2000

Sludge and Doom playlist on Spotify


----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Splenetic

OMFG GET THAT POOR SG OUTTA THE SNOW LADY!!!!

Anyhow, I'm on a Croatian rap tip rn:


----------



## zappatton2

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Well now I know where _that_ Family Guy reference is from.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotDonVito

I know it's a british thing, but we don't have any power metal veteran's day songs.


----------



## Kaura

The whole album is solid but I love this song because it's so ridiculous.


----------



## Doug N

I don’t know why I’ve never heard of these guys, I actually stumbled onto them when I said “Hey Siri play The Pumpkin Thief”, when I meant to say “The Pineapple Thief”. I then heard the song “The Pumpkin Thief” by Art Against Agony and it was a killer song. These guys play a weird blend of fusion, progression, and metal, they sound a bit like a less spastic Tosin Abasi. Sometimes it truly pays to be a moron!


----------



## Joan Maal

A couple of new findings while going to work...


----------



## NotDonVito

catchy riffs


----------



## gunch

legit playlist 

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1E4zuCgPts4ui1?si=eIqPp8ycQ6iUi6G8SqI--Q


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

H8000


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Listening to Ghost, Absolution. 

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd


----------



## KnightBrolaire

legit kind of forgot about these guys.


----------



## watson503

Not sure how long this'll be up but someone posted the Speak Of the Devil album...I've got it on vinyl but no turntable over here so it has been years since I've heard this version.

This brings back some memories, I used to listen to this cassette on an old tape recorder as a kid and this was the song that really got me into heavier music.


----------



## Seabeast2000

watson503 said:


> Not sure how long this'll be up but someone posted the Speak Of the Devil album...I've got it on vinyl but no turntable over here so it has been years since I've heard this version.
> 
> This brings back some memories, I used to listen to this cassette on an old tape recorder as a kid and this was the song that really got me into heavier music.



This album in my top 5. I don't think they are even selling it any more.


----------



## thomas.reuter

New Vildhjarta is incredible


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## watson503

The906 said:


> This album in my top 5. I don't think they are even selling it any more.


Same here! And yeah, they're not selling it anymore and I can't remember the exact details, but it was Sharon's decision to have it 86'ed from Ozzy's catalog a few years back which is really ridiculous because it is a great album.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

You're beautiful...hang five!




;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## pastanator

https://cornbread666.bandcamp.com/album/live-indonesia-2002


----------



## NotDonVito

Been a COB type of day.


----------



## Mprinsje

I'm moshing. Love that they start of their set with a Kickback cover.


----------



## gunch




----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Alien Weaponry, PC Bro


----------



## gunch

The Unspoken King is kind of good


----------



## FancyFish

pastanator said:


> https://cornbread666.bandcamp.com/album/live-indonesia-2002


Holy shit, did not think I would see these guys here.


----------



## pastanator

FancyFish said:


> Holy shit, did not think I would see these guys here.


They’re friends of friends but I genuinely like their music. Enough that the hardcore/power violence band me and a couple friends do covered the song Garfield a tale of two kitties


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## NotDonVito

Loved this song when it came out, still slaps today  I also saw these guys open for Sonata Arctica and the singer got dropped straight on his back trying to crowd surf nerdy power metal guys


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## watson503

It has been a long day...is it Friday yet?


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Johnny Cash, Jackson.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

just randomly found out about these guys on spotify. I dig it, they're heavy but they also have a lot of soaring/dreamy melodies. Kind of remind me of cloudkicker with vocals at times.


----------



## JD27




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmm good doom riffage


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty prog


----------



## Blytheryn

I'm enjoying this WAY too much. Exactly how I love my thrash metal.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

PanterA, The Sleep.


----------



## Kaura

I just cant' get enough of this album. This and "Aurora" alone makes this the best release of the year for me.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not a strange video in the grand scheme of youtube music vids but a little quirky. Really cool song... Very pleasant and calming. I love the way that the vocals and rhythm flow together to create such a peaceful yet driving/ pulsating composition. I don't know anything about the band but they've been around for a while and I def wanna check out some more of their stuff. Btw... The video alone is worth watching if you dig weird old men or air guitars lol.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




I love this performance so much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Piglet is finally on spotify


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

BLS, Dead Meadow


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i love pomplamoose


----------



## Kobalt

Never gave these guys any attention until they popped up on my Spotify and I've been wondering ever since where they had been all my life.


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## OSBRU




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Despised Icon is titties

why the fuck have I never heard of Grin before


----------



## watson503

A little Razor to relax with before preparations for tomorrow's feast begin...


----------



## Mprinsje

Taking me back to when i was a youngun'


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ralyks

Because Thanksgiving.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## zappatton2

I was at my local record shop last night, and being the sort of person that basically drops my paycheque there, they gave me a free album. Apparently a local group was giving away full LPs as a promotional item (who am I to argue?), and I gave it a spin last night. I quite dig it, gives me a 90's vibe.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

These puddy tats rawk!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

been trying to find bands similar to wardruna/heilung. these guys seem close enough to give me my fix


----------



## Frostbite

Been vibing bands like this and Desolate lately. Remind me of Dillinger with the beauty in chaos kind of thing going on


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

BLS, Suffering overdue.


----------



## NotDonVito

Didn't realize I was missing out so much in the world of Indian tractor pop.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Gotta love some early-era Mastodon in the morning...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## stevexc




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Bow down & worship thine Great Puddy KAT or die...DIE!!!




;>)/


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

This song is ripe to have some 7 string riffage played over top. 


NotDonVito said:


> Didn't realize I was missing out so much in the world of Indian tractor pop.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## MSS




----------



## watson503

Happy Birthday to the late, great Randy Rhoads who would have turned 63 today


----------



## gunshow86de

I don't even think he's "miming" or using GuitarPro.


----------



## gunshow86de

The best Bionicles-themed slam of the year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## gunshow86de

Don't know how I slept on this album all year, some of the better prog I've heard in a long time.


----------



## BlackSG91

Eat them up...yum!




;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## watson503

BlackSG91 said:


> Eat them up...yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



That used to get played on early MTV and damn if that still doesn't get stuck in my head from time to time to this day lmfao


----------



## watson503

15 years ago on this day....RIP, Darrell


----------



## Skiadas




----------



## KnightBrolaire

pretty good imo


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Leviathus

It seems like 40 days and 40 nights... since someone's used my first name...


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## RBadel

Currently listening a lot to bands like Obscura and Fallujah. Also discovered Post-Rock a while ago


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tis the season


----------



## gunch

That Hum shout


----------



## Leviathus

Man this guy's always stoned at the mall...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I legit forgot how fuckin heavy this album is


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## nightlight




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> I legit forgot how fuckin heavy this album is




What is with the melodic singing and then the growls? It sounds the same like all the other stuff I listen too. It sounds too formulated & very boring. Can't you post something with a little more edge AnD oRiGiNaLiTy?


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## possumkiller

Some classics I haven't heard in a while


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

Loved this weird artsy 90's death doom stuff. Like who had the idea to take relatively normal metal and decide "hey this is great but what if we added some old granny church organ!".


----------



## Ebony




----------



## watson503

This song (and the video) always shoots me back to winter and the holidays in the early 80's. Great memories...


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

I saw Danzig in 1993 in Toronto at the Masonic Temple...what a hot and sweaty venue it was!


----------



## Mprinsje

Some great emo for y'all


----------



## zappatton2

I picked this album up a year or two after in came out, and used to tell people "it's a new band that sounds like an old band". But now, it's an old band that sounds like an even older band. That's like "Inception-level retro".


----------



## pastanator

a friend of mine found this band in some facebook group and they're great. they're mostly a rock band but they also do some punk, metal, country and doo wop. they're not a serious band at all as evidenced by song titles or lyrics but theyre fun to listen to. favorites are cocaine angel, camping with 2 bisexual girls, and creature of the night(where their singer sounds just like james hetfield for some reason)


----------



## Kovah

Currently listening to the new Avslut album (spoiler: it's great).


----------



## Kobalt




----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

This is so much better:


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

BLS, Funeral Bell


----------



## KnightBrolaire

larkin poe does not get enough love


----------



## sleewell




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## akinari




----------



## BrailleDecibel




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

I can dig it baby! I feel a revolution brewing...but hold on a second, I smell burning!!!




;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

Still on my Yngwie kick, this song has one of my favorite keyboard solos ever!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

White Lion has some fuckin tasty riffs man


----------



## zappatton2

Haven't listened to this album in years, pulled it out tonight while I was cooking and can still sing along to every word. Surprised the Zappa Family Trust allows his tunes on Youtube TBH.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

As someone who absolutely hates Christmas songs... here's a Christmas song that I don't absolutely hate. The "meow meow meow meow's" really make it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503

This one always brings back some really awesome memories of Christmas as a kid in the early 80s, probably my favorite Christmas song:


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> White Lion has some fuckin tasty riffs man




Found today’s “This Is XYZ” Spotify playlist for work today. Saturday paperwork!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> Found today’s “This Is XYZ” Spotify playlist for work today. Saturday paperwork!


their first 2 albums are chock full of tasty riffs


----------



## Mathemagician

White Lion was Reb Beach right? That guy could fucking rip some catchy stuff. Same with George Lynch and tons of others I’m missing. Pop music with cool guitar is my jam.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> White Lion was Reb Beach right? That guy could fucking rip some catchy stuff. Same with George Lynch and tons of others I’m missing. Pop music with cool guitar is my jam.


vito bratta actually. reb was in winger iirc


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> vito bratta actually. reb was in winger iirc


Yah Vito was some kind of savant awesome player then he vanished.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd




----------



## MoJoToJo

Old But Gold. Two legendary Australian guitarists Brett Garsed & the late Stuart Fraser (RIP) Enjoy.


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Believe I will be seeing them next month with Inferi. Pretty excited.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> Believe I will be seeing them next month with Inferi. Pretty excited.


man that'll be a sick lineup.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## KnightBrolaire

yay khruangbin collab


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## savage




----------



## BlackSG91

Merry Christmas to all.




;>)/


----------



## watson503

Merry Christmas Eve!!!!!


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## InHiding




----------



## spudmunkey

Back in high school (and shortly after), I was big into industrial-ish stuff like 16volt's "supercoolnothing", Circle of Dust (and Celldweller), NIN, Sister Machine Gun, Machines of Loving Grace, Kidney Theives' Zer0space, Lords of Acid, Snake River Conspiracy's "Sonic Jihad", etc. Kind of a mix of industrial and "nu-metal" (without any rapping), I guess.

I've been completely out of that world for 15 years. I have been coming back to it lately out of nostalgia.

But if I were to seek something more current from this sort of thing (hard rockt/metal with at least a sprinkling of electronica, and no growling. Distorted vocals are OK, but reeeeally hate cookie monster, and not much into "blast beat" sort of stuff anymore, like most Fear Factory, etc), what should I check out?


----------



## Carrion Rocket

spudmunkey said:


> Back in high school (and shortly after), I was big into industrial-ish stuff like 16volt's "supercoolnothing", Circle of Dust (and Celldweller), NIN, Sister Machine Gun, Machines of Loving Grace, Kidney Theives' Zer0space, Lords of Acid, Snake River Conspiracy's "Sonic Jihad", etc. Kind of a mix of industrial and "nu-metal" (without any rapping), I guess.
> 
> I've been completely out of that world for 15 years. I have been coming back to it lately out of nostalgia.
> 
> But if I were to seek something more current from this sort of thing (hard rockt/metal with at least a sprinkling of electronica, and no growling. Distorted vocals are OK, but reeeeally hate cookie monster, and not much into "blast beat" sort of stuff anymore, like most Fear Factory, etc), what should I check out?



Toby and Mitchell of SNR came out with a project called Mojave Phone Booth a few years back. There hasn't been much of an update as far as anything more to come but their self titled is worth looking into.

And aside from the Doom 2016 video game soundtrack I can't think of anything industrial wise from a new(er) artist.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

spudmunkey said:


> Back in high school (and shortly after), I was big into industrial-ish stuff like 16volt's "supercoolnothing", Circle of Dust (and Celldweller), NIN, Sister Machine Gun, Machines of Loving Grace, Kidney Theives' Zer0space, Lords of Acid, Snake River Conspiracy's "Sonic Jihad", etc. Kind of a mix of industrial and "nu-metal" (without any rapping), I guess.
> 
> I've been completely out of that world for 15 years. I have been coming back to it lately out of nostalgia.
> 
> But if I were to seek something more current from this sort of thing (hard rockt/metal with at least a sprinkling of electronica, and no growling. Distorted vocals are OK, but reeeeally hate cookie monster, and not much into "blast beat" sort of stuff anymore, like most Fear Factory, etc), what should I check out?


Check out Author and Punisher. 1 man industrial metal band but he makes some cool stuff.


----------



## spudmunkey

KnightBrolaire said:


> Check out Author and Punisher. 1 man industrial metal band but he makes some cool stuff.



Ok, so he's the Skinny Puppy/early 2000's Nails remix compillation-alike that I've also been wanting. Fuck that's killer.

How about just 1.5 notches up in the "musicality" scale? I still enjoy a good vocal and a chorus to sing along with.

I have also been following Trent along with everything he's been doing with Aticus Ross, etc, too, in case someone was going to recommend that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## USMarine75

Two incredible live performances IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> Two incredible live performances IMO.



Gojira is fucking awesome live. I've seen em 3 times and they're ridiculously tight/clean live.


----------



## Kovah




----------



## c7spheres

It's actually raining in AZ! Time to shoegaze and oversleep : )


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## BlackSG91

Here's some Rory!




;>)/


----------



## USMarine75

Just discovered this dude.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## USMarine75

Why aren’t they more popular???






I know this singing style isn’t for everyone, but FFO Periphery, Protest the Hero, or Canada...

Their rhythm work alone is so damn catchy:


----------



## BlackSG91

A Happy New Year's Day in 2020.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Another Happy New Year's Daze!




;>)/


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> Why aren’t they more popular???
> 
> I know this singing style isn’t for everyone, but FFO Periphery, Protest the Hero, or Canada...
> 
> Their rhythm work alone is so damn catchy:



Was really into the guitar then the vocals kicked in...oh jeez.


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Was really into the guitar then the vocals kicked in...oh jeez.



Well they do a ton of instrumental play throughs of their songs


----------



## USMarine75

Guitar playing so clean you could eat off of it.


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sleewell

listening to the entire album. it is sooooooo good.


----------



## Werecow




----------



## BlackSG91

My life is like...a rambling rose...the more you suck it the more it grows!




;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## watson503

This album RIPS from start to finish...


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Heard this song last week and then again tonight... finally made me tear up and that doesn't happen often. I dunno why it struck me so hard... cultural awareness, the purity of the vibe, the world crumbling around us? I dunno but it's just absolutely sobering and so simplistically beautiful.


----------



## brett8388

Xoth


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Choop




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Heartbreaking news today. Rest In Peace, Legend.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## watson503

High Plains Drifter said:


> Heartbreaking news today. Rest In Peace, Legend.




Very heartbreaking. So many memories from years past...what a lyricist! Witch Hunt....great, great song. Just listened to The Necromancer, In the End, and now this in remembrance. Rest in peace, Neil.


----------



## TedEH

I don't remember who shared this with me originally, but there's just so much to enjoy about this whole deal:


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Lifestalker

One of my favorite albums...ever. PORTAL is perfection.


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## USMarine75

What am I missing? I think this guy's voice is terrible.





Like, he legit ruins these songs that are otherwise 10's. Thal and Portnoy are perfection.

But that singer is struggling to hit notes, falls off pitch, has awkward melody choices at times... and I just generally dislike the character/tone of his voice 90% of the time.


----------



## NorCal_Val

Nice to see that OG Thrash is alive and well.(in Finland...)


----------



## Kovah




----------



## Kobalt

Big fan of Sybreed, Obsydians, The Interbeing, and Breach The Void, I wish there were more bands developing that genre.


----------



## Kobalt

NorCal_Val said:


> Nice to see that OG Thrash is alive and well.(in Finland...)



They have a new album coming that is supposedly veering away from the genre, at least from the last single they released online. It's not bad though!


----------



## NorCal_Val

Kobalt said:


> They have a new album coming that is supposedly veering away from the genre, at least from the last single they released online. It's not bad though!




interesting.
That’s more like post-“Rust In Peace” Megadeth than early/OG Thrash. 
I dig it!


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Sensitive Starbucks WiFi Heavy Metal Hipster muzac most handsome Alex!


;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

vocals are meh but I still dig the vaguely cynic crossed with thrash riffage vibe


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Pattern Blue still levels houses


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Javier>>>> Tosin. I've just always liked Javier's phrasing and compositions so much more than most of what Tosin comes up.


----------



## MSS




----------



## KnightBrolaire

YT recommendations on point today


----------



## Ralyks

New Sons of Apollo album that dropped today. It’s dope.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh

Frogg:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

The lick at 0:13 is never goin' outta style...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty riffage


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## SD83

Not really into hiphop that much, but between all the "how many lungs does this guy have?" and "that's some nice stuff to nod along to", this song... damn.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love these dudes. Every album is wildly different.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dat tone tho


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus

Mmmm! cherry tomatoes! I was watching this last night and now i can't get it outta my head.


----------



## BlackSG91

Grand Groovy Railroad baby!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the spotify gods have been kind today


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## savage

Wish they would've kept this lineup (I mean c'mon, Dan Swanö _and_ Peter Tägtgren?)


----------



## Mathemagician

SD83 said:


> Not really into hiphop that much, but between all the "how many lungs does this guy have?" and "that's some nice stuff to nod along to", this song... damn.




Holy fuck that was.....wow. I was not prepared. That was well done.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

EM's "new" flow (since Recovery) fucking sucks. Dude needs to retire.


----------



## BlackSG91

Spaced Out Ace said:


> EM's "new" flow (since Recovery) fucking sucks. Dude needs to retire.








;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503

Someone uploaded this gem recently...fans of the Legion-era will dig this:


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

This song is so good. Erosion of Sanity is so good guys


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddammit Warbringer needs to make a new album already


----------



## IbanezDaemon

My face excerpt from the mighty Carmina Burana...2nd movement...way better that O Fortuna...imho of course!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfection.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SD83




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch




----------



## TedEH

Some guys I know released a new tune this morning and it sounds fantastic:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I forgot Coroner existed lol


----------



## MSS

These guys rock and don’t get the headlining they should IMO


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

FFO Tomb Mold/Cerebral Rot/Musmahhu. Very very reverb heavy, cavernous metal


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## InHiding

First time I've heard this and it's quite mind blowing:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

best song off Roots hands down


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I really want to see dying fetus live again. They're so damn good live.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> best song off Roots hands down




That ain't Dusted


----------



## watson503




----------



## InHiding




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

is gud


----------



## Ebony




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## Descent

Something absolutely old school...


----------



## Leviathus

Great "Midnight" jam from the masters. Philip Bynoe's bongo bass with the ATD swirl pickguard is too sick also.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Entire Billy Idol albums for unforeseen reasons.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

is gud


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kobalt




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

for whatever reason I've actively ignored zeal & ardor. I regret that lol


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## InHiding

This is Sepultura? I like this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://suiciderecordsfinland.bandcamp.com/album/firebride-2?from=embed


----------



## Werecow




----------



## watson503




----------



## Nicki

This absolute monster of a track:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## valkyrie

Overall, the re-mastered version of their old album is an atrocity, but this track stands out as a notable exception..


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

this entire album is amazing


----------



## InHiding




----------



## gunch

Gridlink


----------



## RebellionRS




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

bring forth the weedddly weedlyss


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## KnightBrolaire

man i've missed Hatebreed.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch

Holy fuckpiss this is good, like dark mitrhas and not just deus vult mithras


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh

well hot damn


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's a message from across the big pond.




;>)/


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## gunch

Demilich and Lykathea Aflame tonight, it's lit


----------



## Evil Chuck




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

good for the gym


----------



## gunch

bears repeating, the chromatic chugs sound so sexy with the tuning (A#, the Morbid Angel tuning) with reverb adding some slice to the string noise 

I've seen live vids were at least one guitarist was using a XXX, I think an Ultra based circuit is _the move _for me


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Really really hooked on the new Loathe record. Took a few spins to really get into it but now its fantastic. The Interludes and more melodic/mellow parts are really encompassing and cathartic.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Flex

Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
Karnivool - Sound Awake
Nick Johnston - Wide Eyes In the Dark
Green Desert Tree - Progressive Worlds (not quite as known as the other bands in the list, but discovered them a moth ago and really enjoy their album)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

also this is filllllthy
https://churchofdisgust-maggotstomp.bandcamp.com/album/consumed-by-slow-putrefaction?from=embed


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Welp guess I need a valvestate now


----------



## Choop

This whole album really.


----------



## InHiding

I've never been a huge fan of Iron Maiden but I listened to it. I still listen to these songs sometimes, but nothing with Bruce has stood the test of time for me. The original guy was a better fit.


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

What a thrill...


----------



## Ebony




----------



## InHiding




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## HeWhoWouldSwallowGod

Ebony said:


>




Goddamn this record is good. First new metal release I've gotten in to in a long time.


----------



## Kaura

Trance needs to come back, now.


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

trying to get into recent cryptopsy but it all sounds kind of samey


----------



## Ralyks

Easily their most underrated song


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Every year or so I'll be like "Woah Once Was Not was actually pretty sick" and then not listen to it again for another year


----------



## Werecow

Mongolian throat singing rock music. It's amazing. The guy on the stringed instrument with the bow really rips as well.


----------



## spacebard

DGM


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Splenetic




----------



## manu80

Last Kvelertak album is pure dope.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## setsuna7




----------



## SD83

So far I'd say it is at least as good as I hoped it would be


----------



## Thaeon

The new Intronaut album is amazing.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## gunch




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

PanterA Floods


----------



## Kaura

As a low-key J- fusion/jazz/pop/whatever fan, this really speaks to me:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ebony




----------



## gunshow86de

Much nostalgia;


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh

Riff city:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

I dig the white SG.




;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

Absolutely great emo/indie record. One of my favourites.

Has a very lo-fi sound to it, sounds like the guitars were recorded going straight into the board instead of through an amp.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

these have no business working as well as they do




also this shit is hilarious:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## BlackSG91

I can dig it!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## gunch




----------



## Kaura

Heard this song from the radio today while driving 75mp/h on the highway. Boy, did I feel alive. It just doesn't have the same impact when I'm listening to it at home on computer. 



Edit: 75 mp/h. Wait, that can't be right. What do you Americans normally drive? 10 mp/h?


----------



## watson503




----------



## Ross82

Latest listening has been:

The Black Dahlia Murder
Crafter
Austrian Death Machine
Counterparts


----------



## BlackSG91

Long live the Coronavirus!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my brain when I'm not on adderall:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

The Vltimas album was pretty good, but David Vincent looks like a created character from those N64 WWF games.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> The Vltimas album was pretty good, but David Vincent looks like a created character from those N64 WWF games.



The undertaker called, he wants his outfit back.


----------



## gabito




----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> The undertaker called, he wants his outfit back.


----------



## gunch

Hardcore and radicult


----------



## gabito




----------



## Kaura

This song is as old as I am but kicks 1000 times more balls than I do.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Leviathus

stay safe out there folks, and when in doubt refer to the trent reznor version...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kovah

Currently listening to the official Coronavirus anthem


----------



## sirbuh

Also, best resource(s) to see which bands are hurting due to the virus?


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## gunch

I miss kick-ass bands like this so much


----------



## watson503




----------



## Pietjepieter

new Intronaut, what else?


----------



## BlackSG91

Yooooooo white Millenials on DOPE!!!




;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## gabito




----------



## watson503




----------



## gabito




----------



## watson503

Working from home I get burnt-out on the same stuff over and over so I'm always looking for new music - stumbled on this band recently and really digging this:


----------



## NotDonVito

Didin't know this song had a mv until now.. oh well old DT \M/


----------



## gabito




----------



## gunch




----------



## gabito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gabito




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gabito

After a few years of not caring about Sepultura's releases (mostly everything after Roots), I really liked 2017's Machine Messiah.

And then they released another very cool album called Quadra.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love the intro to this song, so much fun to paly.


----------



## Flemmigan

Anybody else obsessed with Loathe right now?


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sleewell

this song is great


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## gunch




----------



## gunch

also went down a rabbit hole with Wes Hauch videos


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

HAHA! Time for DS!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

"Don't Let the Bat Bug Bite"


----------



## sleewell

i love this shit. that drop is sick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

how to make limp bizkit actually decent


----------



## sirbuh

New release from Cooley's project Day of Reckoning:



EP up on Amazon etc, worth a few spins. 
Finding this to be much more interesting compared to some of the earlier prototypes.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

Important


----------



## gunch




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## Kaura

I just cam't get enough of this song. It should be illegal for a song to have less than 9000 chords.


----------



## NotDonVito

pepejam


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Seems fitting...


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

THIS SONG FUCKING CRUSHES NADS

FUCK


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## zappatton2

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/


Bjork was born awesome.


----------



## sleewell

when its my turn to play one song lol


----------



## watson503




----------



## Leviathus

I had a feeling Trent Reznor would be hunkered down somewhere, making good use of this craziness...


----------



## BlackSG91

Check out at around the 43:00 of the video when Kurt jumps off the stage into the crowd. Then his own body guard pulls him back on stage and knocks him out!




;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

joke country is best country


----------



## KnightBrolaire

why do I like this


----------



## BlackSG91

So groovy I can dig it!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brutus is so good


----------



## KeoFromRennes

Saw Brutus at Hellfest & ArcTangent 2019, it was really great ! 

At the time, I listen to The Contortionist old stuff. I discovered them with Language, but the Exoplanet & Intrinsic albums are mind bending as well !


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## toner

new Body Count and Code Orange


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## zappatton2

Music for robot dancing in goth heaven;


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch

legit one of my favorite albums


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I've been listening to Prince's first album a lot lately, but the album closer is pretty epic. Considering he played everything and how young he was at the time, you just know he was saving this for the end knowing he was gonna knock'em dead. I think we're all had that feeling about a song.


----------



## MSS




----------



## Mathemagician

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Oh man another person who likes this band! Been a fan since “Welcome To the Valley of the Murderdolls”.

Cheesiest horror punk lyric ever: “Hey Frankenstein, what’s one your mind?”


----------



## sirbuh

intro is a nice warmup exercise


----------



## KnightBrolaire

>me when I drink normally
>everybody now that the rona pandemic has hit


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## InHiding




----------



## Kovah




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

Get black...you don't know me like that!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

I bought a behringer um300 so i can try to play this. god help us all


----------



## sleewell




----------



## gunch

This is so heavy for being only D standard

Also those fucking gross harmonics in the breakdown in Denial of Elapsed Time


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Seriously underrated album.


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mprinsje

Some very disturbing noise/industrial/whatever.


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Gortrocity

My ticket home - unRest


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## SD83




----------



## gunch

I want a 7 for B or A# Standard


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

\m/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Boofchuck




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

High Plains Drifter said:


>




Sounds like Alice In Chains.


;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Carrion Rocket

Happy Easter everybody


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sleewell

this is flat out amazing. holy shit.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mathemagician

French Dance Pop is apparently awesome. And I’m 10 years late to the party. Must have let Spotify do its thing for like 2 hours last night after I stumbled across this.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## akinari

Been addicted to this again.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## valkyrie

Afghan metal with traditional instruments is severely underrated


----------



## gunch




----------



## c7spheres

Steve Vai is LIVE on Facebook right now! Not performing, just talking but very interestig so far. It's been goin on for awhile now talking about his orchestara music stuff.


----------



## c7spheres

And this guy is crazy good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i love this cover so much.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## gunshow86de

Sometimes Youtube algorithm reminds you of a sick album you forgot about.


----------



## gunch

It's been like Diskreet's Engaging the Mechanicality, Dead Congregation's Grave of the Archangels and this



dummy burtalz

if I ever make music it's all going to be mid tempo tremolo chugg beatdowns


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ebony




----------



## Masoo2




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Hiddenplate

AllInAll


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Kaura

Me: "I'll go to bed at a reasonable time tonight"
Also me: *randomly starts listening to 90´s techno at 2am*


----------



## gunch

I don't normally like prog metal but damn I love Watchtower and Spiral Architect


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## iamaom

Bass heavy Chon with chinese vocals.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sounds like Phil Anselmo on qualuudes with HellYeah riffage.


mm that slide guitar


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## watson503

Leviathus said:


>



That always brings back memories...I remember it was always a big deal when ABC would air the latest Bond film on television and The Spy Who Loved Me is my favorite to this day for sentimental reasons, the theme song, too.


----------



## Prince Acheampong

Still vibing with SOJA - poetry in motion
#fav track....Bad news


----------



## watson503




----------



## Necris




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Shawn

Been enjoying this album a lot lately.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Classicks


----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire

<3 devy


----------



## AdenM




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the sax makes it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

halloween+crazy train= gud.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I spent most of the vid staring at that ridiculous Framus.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

sleewell said:


>



Brutus is awesome.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

these glorious bastards



Oppressor too Elements of Corrosion rips


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I demand more joke metal


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## watson503




----------



## gnoll




----------



## c7spheres

HOly Crap! I dig this. This may be the first time Steve Vai has ever performed with an acoustic and sang unbacked he says. It's like one of my favorite things I've heard by him. It's got mojo old school vibe written all over it! It's called "The Moon and I"


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Please, guys... check this out. Not sure if it's more adorable or more amazing but it's absolutely beautiful and I think that everyone could use a little of this right now. Peace to you all.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if somebody told me 5 years ago that filthy frank would become a successful musician, I would have told them to fuck off.


----------



## Ralyks

This album rips.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## KnightBrolaire

how tf was this a b-side


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding

I know this song is as traditional as it gets, but man those vocals especially the last chorus


----------



## Seabeast2000

Sometimes one must refresh with 1980-83 live Maiden setlist.



EDIT: oops, no Powerslave first 4 albums only.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus

cool tune + performance


----------



## gunch

I finally saw that light when it comes to Disgorge (USA)

She Lay Gutted and Consume the Forsaken feel like missing books from my death metal canon


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## InHiding




----------



## gunshow86de

Per Nilsson soloing for almost 8 minutes straight?


----------



## Ralyks

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Literally was watching this yesterday. God I love her.



God I also love this album.


----------



## gnoll




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

YAZ!!!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

This album is beautiful


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

InHiding said:


>



Can't unhear this without the narration. People hate on it, but JTM is great. A lot better than New Blood.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Gojira is fucking amazing live.


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gojira is fucking amazing live.



I hope to catch them on tour this summer!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## brector

Seabeast2000 said:


> I hope to catch them on tour this summer!


Got tickets for Atlanta, hope it's not cancelled


----------



## gunshow86de

Recto gas intensifies...


----------



## JD27

Awesome cover. The parody of Danzigs Library is hilarious, if you have never seen it look it up.


----------



## gunch

I slept on Axis Mundi hard when it came out but the riffs are actually nice, a slight throwback to And Time Begins while still being wildly proggy and melodic

They still sound like they pushed Bill down a well and threw in a microphone and a bag of weed, gross sounding vocal production.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd

Iraq Lobster by Peter Griffin
Can’t get it out of my head.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## RockMixer

Porcupine Tree


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

God I love this song and could listen to it forever


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gnoll




----------



## NickS

sirbuh said:


>




This album is really good, I've listened to it a few times already!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## gunshow86de

Sometimes the Youtube algorithm really comes through...


----------



## Pietjepieter

The new Hirsch effect record, love it too much!!

For every one who likes some progressive / experimental / arty metal i can not recoment it enough!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Vyn

This is such a banger, going to have to try learning it sometime!


----------



## MetalGravy

The All Mighty Algorithm has been blessing me with old timey metal, and a number of those bands have released albums in the last few years.

Old


New



Old


New


----------



## MetalGravy

Had to split this into 2 posts because we're limited to 5 media links per








Newer band


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've missed Woodkid.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this works way too well


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27




----------



## Ralyks

This album is amazing. It will be hard to not see this in my top 10 for 2020.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Pietjepieter

coolest thing ever....


----------



## Kaura

Black metal? Sorry, I only listen to trve music. Aka Finnish commercial schlager.


----------



## BlackSG91

Like an Olympic athlete I'll be Russian to the Finnish line.




;>)/


----------



## gunch




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ebony




----------



## Ralyks

This album is phenomenal.


----------



## gunch

Saw Gunface post about it but happy 25th birthday to one of my favorite albums!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ferret

Almost on daily repeat:
https://open.spotify.com/album/2tU7leRN8Px6RGlbTBvDjt?si=89JEnd_eSimhKRsfJtYe3g

Fleshgod Apocalypse - King


----------



## sirbuh

MA going for it in '89


----------



## Mathemagician

Just discovered Billy Talent. Where have I been. Like when I discovered that the Pretty Reckless was catchy as hell.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> Just discovered Billy Talent. Where have I been. Like when I discovered that the Pretty Reckless was catchy as hell.


Billy Talent is suuuuper underrated. they have tons of catchy riffs.



man I miss my steel string. I think I'm gonna get a resonator just for slide.


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> Billy Talent is suuuuper underrated. they have tons of catchy riffs.
> 
> 
> 
> man I miss my steel string. I think I'm gonna get a resonator just for slide.




Yeah I let Spotify rip after playing the new Silverstein (a great album by a band I always ignored in the past) and was like “Why does this sound like updated catchy 80’s Metal/rock?” And boom new favorite artist. And yeah the riffs are understated but they are quite good imo.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I need more space weedlys 
https://galacticmechanics.bandcamp.com/album/the-ominous-quadrant?from=embed


----------



## 73647k

I've been on an unashamed nu metal binge again lately


----------



## KnightBrolaire

goddamn I love Maik's destroyer


----------



## Gnarcade

One of my favorite punk releases this year has been the new Pears record. Creative song writing, and a hell of a lot of fun. Well worth a full listen through.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Alexa run my life

Any 311 fans here?


----------



## NickS

No.


----------



## BlackSG91

Alexa run my life said:


> Any 311 fans here?



3+1+1=32


;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Alexa run my life said:


> Any 311 fans here?


No, but I am a 322 fan.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## sirbuh

inspired by a PIT mag review


----------



## Kaura

This is the day when school ends for all Finnish kids. Trying to recreate the feeling listening to this song when I was in high school back in ´12 and spent the whole summer playing this game.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## zappatton2

I abstain from this mundane apathy!


----------



## Alexa run my life

Anyone like Nocturnus? Early proto sci fi space tech death


----------



## Alexa run my life

Daemoniac said:


>



These two albums were my jams back in the day


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Killswitch Engage - The Signal Fire


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is adorable


----------



## BlackSG91

These niggers are too hard core...don't they know the fucking rules!?!?!? There goes the fucking neighborhood!!!




;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Daemoniac

Alexa run my life said:


> These two albums were my jams back in the day



Yeah man, solid stuff. Shame the new album didn't hold up.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## gunshow86de

Criminally underrated band...


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Stopped to get gas and something to drink after work and the station was playing this on the intercom. The lady in front of me in line apparently thought it had just come out recently, and she looked to be a good decade older than me and the clerk combined.


----------



## Pietjepieter

this blew me away


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Ebony




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hawt


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This album fuckin rips
https://divinechaos.bandcamp.com/album/the-way-to-oblivion


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> This album fuckin rips
> https://divinechaos.bandcamp.com/album/the-way-to-oblivion



No it don't!!!


;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BlackSG91

Love me two times BABY!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac

I forgot how interesting it is seeing what everyone is listening to.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brb building a bumblebee jazzmaster with a floyd now


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Quiet Coil

KnightBrolaire said:


> This album fuckin rips
> https://divinechaos.bandcamp.com/album/the-way-to-oblivion


Long live Thrash!

EDIT: Kinda/sorta like Revocation, but a bit more old school and with arguably better vocals.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire

weird how I heard this song years before it got used in last of us 2's trailer. sometimes youtube's algorithm is spot on. Shawn James needs way more attention.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Quiet Coil

KnightBrolaire said:


> weird how I heard this song years before it got used in last of us 2's trailer. sometimes youtube's algorithm is spot on. Shawn James needs way more attention.



That’s dope. I don’t need any more new music right now, but distorted dobro? C’mon son.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LONG LIVE BARDCORE




also Khemmis covering Dio


----------



## gunch




----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## InHiding




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Crometeef




----------



## Kaura

Lately I've been listening mostly to this 90´s radio channel and this song plays there frequently. Nothing gets me into Friday mood than this song.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Boofchuck




----------



## Daemoniac

Daemoniac said:


>




I've dead set had this on repeat for days now.


----------



## BenjaminW

I get a whole lot of Yngwie vibes from Impellitteri. My one complaint is that the guitar solo has more fretboard wankery than what I like.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Fuck Rotten Records


----------



## Daemoniac

I'm on a massive Scandinavian Folk kick at the moment, apparently. Trying to find some 'zone-out' music to help me write, and - along with Gregorian chants - it's doing the trick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao the mashups are great
I dug the bluesy take on number of the beast too.


----------



## Daemoniac

Nice low drone underneath the chants in this.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac

Bit of a change of pace lol.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## NotDonVito

I'm very much into the idea of instagram-y guitar guys bringing back 90's DnB.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

my yt feed after watching one Nightwish vid today. YO DAWG YOU MUST LIKE METUL WITH GURL SINGERS:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Kaura




----------



## KnightBrolaire

bardcore is the best music meme in a long time


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## budda

Revisiting TTEOTD - Malice.

Still holds up.

Still no idea how to cop that lead tone


----------



## Christopher Har V




----------



## InHiding

Leviathus said:


>




Vai's guitar work on this track is so gooood!


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Choop




----------



## Carrion Rocket

"On my block, everybody business ain't ya business
What's goin on in this house is stayin here, comprende?"


----------



## BenjaminW

Does this count?


----------



## Carrion Rocket

BenjaminW said:


> Does this count?


So many great quotes from that rant:
"The terrorists will never bomb you people ‘cause you’re fucking worthless and no one cares about you. You are this high above New Orleans. No one gives a shit. FEMA would never show up for you fuckin’ assholes"

"Fuck all of you and fuck the liberty bell, and shove it up Ben Franklin’s ass."

"6 Minutes left and I will be selling my CD after this shit you mother fuckers"


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Shawn




----------



## NandoCalrissian




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Møkshā

Rings of Saturn - Gidim
Beneath the Massacre - Fearmonger

Got both these albums on repeat. Aspiring to gain the technical prowess and composing ability of Lucas Mann and Christopher Bradley.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Acid Bath is on spotify


----------



## sirbuh

gunch said:


> Acid Bath is on spotify



very cool


----------



## Ohdaddy




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac

KnightBrolaire said:


>




His vocals don't do much for me, but fuck that's heavy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

time to break out my banjotar


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Masoo2




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## 73647k




----------



## Shawn




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Shawn




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

Maaaaaajor Prince kick lately. And somehow I missed this kick ass cover.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Can't imagine the VFX budget.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Fantomas

The first Spiritbox song I actually like.


That Hypa Hypa thing has been playing non stop for a week or so


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## InHiding




----------



## KnightBrolaire

legit a good mashup


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Shawn




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's like if limp bizkit was actually decent


----------



## gunch

fucking gnar

music to club a brontosaurus to death to


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Kaura

I can't see why people hate this song. Hell of a jam, imo.


----------



## InHiding

I no longer consider that kind of thing music but I don't particularly hate it


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Trivium - Silence in the Snow


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Mathemagician

So to wherever has been shouting “Leprous” from the rooftops for years thank you. They accidentally came up on a Spotify playlist and I’ve been listening to them all night. Why TF have I been sleeping on these guys? 

Am I going to have to go through this thread page by page in case a few other bands mentioned actually rule? New Covid-19 project.


----------



## Choop

This album still has some strong riffs.


----------



## c7spheres

This girl sounds like she's got some issues : )



I love that lines " I ain't lookin' for nothin', In anyone's eyes" and " I was born here and I'll die here, against my will."
The clean tones and layering are just really nice too.


----------



## mirrorshades

man im still listening to rust in peace show no mercy and diary of a madman daily


----------



## Kaura

God I love the 90´s radio station that we have here. So many bangers that I 've never heard and some that I completely forgot existed, including this one.


----------



## sleewell

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's like if limp bizkit was actually decent





my kids love this. have to admit i do too.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Ralyks

This song is near-perfection


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Señor Voorhees

This song has been done to death, but this is one of the only covers I really like. Hell, these days I prefer it to the original. (Never was a huge Nirvana fan.) Her accent has her pronounce "Albino" in a way that makes me giggle, but it's still a beautiful cover.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Doug N

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Killer, love that some bands are doing this sort of stuff, making the best of the situation.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Daemoniac

Ralyks said:


> This song is near-perfection




That whole album is fucking sensational.


----------



## Daemoniac

Oh a Prurient binge now.


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

and suddenly I feel like picking up my 8 string again


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## zappatton2

I've been working from home since the whole pandemic thing, and instead bowing to the temptation of browsing discogs and throwing cash at more music, I've used the past couple of months to listen to all my albums just to see how far I can get. Currently halfway through the "C" artists, and this just strikes me as perfect summer music for sitting outside and sippin' a Corona;


----------



## High Plains Drifter

More summer time old school... man i miss those days... so much


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bass solos>>>>guitar solos


----------



## Thorshammer1980

Brutal Death = Cannibal Corpse, Monstrosity, Aborted, Gorgasm
Deathcore = Ingested, Carnifex, Within Destruction
Viking = Amon Amarth, Tyr, Heathen Foray 
Thrash = Kreator, Warbringer, Evile


----------



## Shawn




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the slide guitar riff at 1:20 is tasty af


----------



## Seabeast2000

Haha, sure why not? Rectified remaster of a bad remaster. Album is always welcome in my soundspace. I guess I'll try to figure out the nuances.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sounds like Torche, but I'm very ok with that


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mannn I want a new Black Tongue album


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Shawn




----------



## gunch

Honestly pretty good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Honestly pretty good



Neuraxis and Origin are fucking awesome.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

Hard to describe this really. Like modern "internet" instrumental guitar shred + synthwavey stuff + 1990's TV commercials vibe 

Anyway it's pretty cool.

https://wthaura.bandcamp.com/album/grocery


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://kornofficial.bandcamp.com/track/the-devil-went-down-to-georgia-cover-song?from=embed


----------



## gunch

1. This band is good as fuchj
2. Dude is playing an AXS32


----------



## Mathemagician

gunch said:


> 1. This band is good as fuchj
> 2. Dude is playing an AXS32




Crazy how the same guy can play guitar and bass at the same time live.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunshow86de

This is beautifully shot and mixed.


----------



## Leviathus

Watched _Spaceballs_ last night, so i'm on this today...


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac

youtube.com/watch?v=VVgxHRbimm0


----------



## Ralyks

Can't wait for this record.


----------



## gunch

British Gaza


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

White Zombie - More Human Than Human

The slide guitar bit always reminded me of something Zakk Wylde either did or might do on an Ozzy record.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BlackSG91

*YAZ!!!*




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BlackSG91

This tune is for @possumkiller...with a condition!




;>)/


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## KnightBrolaire

steinmetzify said:


>



I was just about to post that lol


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## zappatton2

Carrion Rocket said:


>


This reminds me a lot of the Three 6 Mafia, I keep expecting Gangsta Boo to pop in at any moment.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## nickgray

Been having a blast listening to some King Diamond lately and learning some of their riffs. Simple, but very fun to play.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## thebeesknees22

Ran across this today. I like it.


----------



## BlackSG91

Swing-a-ling-a!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

corey taylor guests


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Brutus is so damn good


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

Sometimes I wish I had a time machine and could see KISS in their heydays.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac

On a bit of a punk kick.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Ralyks

Can't. Stop. THRASHING!!


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## InHiding

Here's a great example of a fairly simple song that's musically brilliant (IMO of course)


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

Farida from the Devil's Blood has a new band. Absolutely love her voice, works very well with a more psychedelic sound.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Carrion Rocket said:


>




Seriously I have this in my phone and I BUMP this song with the windows down quite often when I drive. That song has gone beyond being funny to just an outright banger.


----------



## JozefJ

St. Anger - after 20 times and having watched Some Kind Of Monster, the trashcan lid snare starts making sense


----------



## Bogner




----------



## slan




----------



## slan

Bogner said:


>




One of the best live videos of all time.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Daemoniac

Coldwave time.


----------



## Daemoniac

More industrial goodness.


----------



## Daemoniac

Something a little more mellow.


----------



## thebeesknees22

new deftones dropped. I like. But I like most everything deftones so I'm probably a bit biased lol


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## littlebadboy

Wild Nothing

The 80's New Wave vibe just appeals me!


----------



## slan




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Daemoniac

Hadn't given this album a proper go... turns out it's extraordinary. Now I get the pleasure of combing through Julie Christmas' other groups.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gone too soon... Rest In Peace, Riley.


----------



## spacebard

What a voice! Beautiful ballad


----------



## Daemoniac

Because I need some rage right about now. This week can eat shit.


----------



## Fun With Dirt

The new Carcass song Under the Scalpel Blade. I like it... but every Carcass song will be compared to Corporeal Jigsore Quandary for me. No accounting for taste but, to me, that was their high point. That is just a fantastic tune no matter how you look at it. The new one doesn't reach those heights in my ears. ...but it is still a good listen. That's not at all a knock. CJQ hit a high note few, FEW bands ever hit and even more rarely more than once (see Death's Human or Obituary's Cause of Death). We should all be so lucky to have a song done so well. I say that because I don't want my take to sound like a negative hit on it. I mean it when I say it is a really good song and a good listen. ...but my disappointment comes only in the form of being held up to what I think was their highest point.


----------



## fps

Boris - Love and Evol. I've had Love on in the background, first impression is I really like it.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Vletrmx

Probably my favorite album in a year that's had some amazing music already.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## -niko-

New John Petrucci's Terminal Velocity album. Some crazy polyrhythms on the Temple Of Circadia track. Re-union of John Petrucci and Mike Portnoy is something I've been waiting for the last 10 years.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## KnightBrolaire

iz gud
Also check Ihsahn's pink Aristides T/O.


----------



## MUTANTOID




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Daemoniac

Again. I need the anger right now. It's helping... a little, at least.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Daemoniac said:


>



A man with good taste. I respect that


----------



## Daemoniac

@DrakkarTyrannis I can't lie, I don't know a lot of her music, but what I do know I thoroughly enjoy. Should really dive in properly one of these days.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Daemoniac said:


> @DrakkarTyrannis I can't lie, I don't know a lot of her music, but what I do know I thoroughly enjoy. Should really dive in properly one of these days.



I felt the same way about Kate Bush. I had to download her whole discography and give it a listen and then I fell in love.


----------



## Daemoniac

@DrakkarTyrannis Aye, I need to do that. I got "Vulnicura" which was fucking _sensational_ (and Haxan Cloak's (who I love) production was appropriately bleak), and Volta, which this came from I rather enjoyed, but beyond them and "Debut" I'm rather ignorant.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

KnightBrolaire said:


>




There's this weird Neo-NuMetal thing happening lately and I'm kinda here for it.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## watson503




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## JD27




----------



## BenjaminW

The newest guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Interesting album for sure


----------



## Humbuck

Powertrip...rip RG.


----------



## Quiet Coil

BenjaminW said:


> The newest guilty pleasure of mine.


Seal can bring it! Debut album is still in semi-regular rotation for me.


----------



## Spicypickles

ObZen, still. Love that album


----------



## gunshow86de

This year's guilty pleasure. For folks that still love the self-titled Slipknot.


----------



## NickS

Spicypickles said:


> ObZen, still. Love that album



Great album! Favorite track for you? I'd still have to say mine is Lethargica.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

every single two minutes to midnight cover has been fucking great


----------



## Spicypickles

NickS said:


> Great album! Favorite track for you? I'd still have to say mine is Lethargica.....



Electric Red, pretty handily. Runner up is dancers to a discordant system.


----------



## Ralyks

KnightBrolaire said:


> every single two minutes to midnight cover has been fucking great




I binged the show a month back, and wonder how I never knew about it and will absolutely go to a taping if/when that can happen again. I'm actually wearing my Two Minutes to Late Night shirt as we speak. Good thing Brooklyn isn't a far trip for me. And yes, these covers have been fantastic.

And speaking of which, probably my favorite one so far...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ralyks said:


> I binged the show a month back, and wonder how I never knew about it and will absolutely go to a taping if/when that can happen again. I'm actually wearing my Two Minutes to Late Night shirt as we speak. Good thing Brooklyn isn't a far trip for me. And yes, these covers have been fantastic.
> 
> And speaking of which, probably my favorite one so far...



that one is awesome. I absolutely love the Reelin in the Years and Panama covers. The Rush one I posted is also phenomenal


----------



## JD27




----------



## slan

https://cloudkicker.bandcamp.com/album/subsume-2020-remaster


----------



## littlebadboy

Bogner said:


>



That sounded so sexy!


----------



## rikwebb

Ralyks said:


> I binged the show a month back, and wonder how I never knew about it and will absolutely go to a taping if/when that can happen again. I'm actually wearing my Two Minutes to Late Night shirt as we speak. Good thing Brooklyn isn't a far trip for me. And yes, these covers have been fantastic.
> 
> And speaking of which, probably my favorite one so far...






KnightBrolaire said:


> that one is awesome. I absolutely love the Reelin in the Years and Panama covers. The Rush one I posted is also phenomenal



3rd EP is up on Bandcamp for today only as it's Septembers Bandcamp Friday today


----------



## Ralyks

rikwebb said:


> 3rd EP is up on Bandcamp for today only as it's Septembers Bandcamp Friday today



Yup, grabbed it (along with giving Been Sharp all of the money...). Wish I could find the first two. I was hoping this one had the Faith No More cover. But hey, the Type O Negative cover is here!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Daemoniac

Gave "The Downward Spiral" a proper, complete listen again today for the first time in a few years. I definitely enjoyed it more than last time, but it's still nowhere near my favourite NIN album.

Wrote this down as I was listening.

Thoughts, on Disc 1 (the main album) at least.

I'll preface this by saying it is better than I remember.

The first third is still a let down for me. It's not 'bad', but it doesn't get anywhere close to his best material on either The Fragile, Pretty Hate Machine, or even later material like Year Zero. It's just... kind of forgettable to me, other than Mr Self Destruct and, to a lesser extent, Heresy.

The middle third (from Ruiner to Dead Souls) sounds much more how I always imagined it to sound based on people's reviews, and the preceding Broken EP; caustic, enraged, almost schizophrenic in its delivery. This section I thoroughly enjoy and my comments about it not being as heavy as Ministry are totally recanted – it's different to Ministry, but easily as heavy in a very different, very personal way.

The last few tracks, from A Warm Place onward, is solid. I can 100% see the progression from TDS to The Fragile in these tracks, and totally understand why Reznor and Atticus Ross get along so well. It's a little all over the place stylistically, but I definitely enjoyed them. They have a bit more of his trademark 'weird' to them. Eraser, Reptile and Hurt are fantastic, and possibly the best mixed tracks on the record, Reptile definitely being the most stereotypically 'industrial' sounding track on the album.

On the whole, I maintain my point about Skinny Puppy - and I'll add Front Line Assembly - being better mixed. Don't know if it's better selected samples or what, but even Bites (an early/mid '80s album) sounds 'fuller'.

Overall I definitely still prefer The Fragile. It's infinitely better mixed, and both Reznor's delivery and his lyrics sound more deranged and at the end of his tether. It's a tougher, more intense listen IMO, with it only being possible to listen to in its entirety thanks to the few instrumental tracks to break up the insanity of the actual 'songs'.
But once again I digress, it's better than I remember.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

JD27 said:


>



Not much reason to listen to this, as it's almost a carbon copy of Megadeth's version aside from the main vocals.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I'm assuming that cover was done for the new Bill & Ted movie but didn't make the cut.


----------



## zappatton2

Gotta Whole Lotta LARD


----------



## Ralyks

This album came out of nowhere from me. I still remember when they were black metal dudes. Sneaky contender for my top 10 this year.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@zappatton2 Such a killer album... especially that track.. and ah the cosmic cat mask... yes!


----------



## gunch

old school cynic and the exivious demos


----------



## rikwebb

Ralyks said:


> Yup, grabbed it (along with giving Been Sharp all of the money...). Wish I could find the first two. I was hoping this one had the Faith No More cover. But hey, the Type O Negative cover is here!



I've got all 3 now, love all the work they've done on these, especially the intro on this video



New one drops in a few hours


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Crundles

Really enjoying the new Cytotoxin album



I passed them over for the longest time, because I find naming an album GDMMDGEDDOI a good sign of recreational lead paint consumption, but the actual music is a very nice techdeath with pretty decent diversity.


----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## Ralyks

rikwebb said:


> I've got all 3 now, love all the work they've done on these, especially the intro on this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one drops in a few hours




I'll just take this moment to profess my love for Gina Gleason....... Anyway.

B on a Hardcore/Crossover kick recently, and my buddy shosed me these guys.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iz gud cover

fuck yeah

one of my favorite tracks off roots


----------



## FancyFish

Finally got around to listening to Incendiary and holy shit does this album go hard:

Kinda kicking myself that I didn't listen to this earlier.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## binz

I started to like black metal should I be worried? Or could someone please tell me this isn't black metal technically?*

https://open.spotify.com/track/2w6zMSOkR74fVn27y4KfiU?si=pDBNapo5S4SLE51fPQGKhA



* I associate a lot of bad things with black metal in my ignorance, I'm kind of joking. Well, kind of.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

brent hinds can do no wrong in my book


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Daemoniac




----------



## FancyFish

binz said:


> I started to like black metal should I be worried? Or could someone please tell me this isn't black metal technically?*
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/track/2w6zMSOkR74fVn27y4KfiU?si=pDBNapo5S4SLE51fPQGKhA
> 
> 
> 
> * I associate a lot of bad things with black metal in my ignorance, I'm kind of joking. Well, kind of.



Nice to see Kardashev get some love. I think they're more considered progressive death metal/deathcore, though they do have black metal influences.


----------



## binz

FancyFish said:


> Nice to see Kardashev get some love. I think they're more considered progressive death metal/deathcore, though they do have black metal influences.


I always get confused with Genres, especially in this realm. I've listened to Kardashev and Black Crown Initiate almost exclusively since their respective discovery. I usually turn off anything that has a blast beat, but damn they make it sound so good! Love this whole airy vibe Kardashev is conveying, with these big atmospheric "guitar solos" (16th high notes) like the contortionist used to do on Expoplanet, I call them "düdelüdü" parts 
And _that ending_ of the song above (snow sleep), with this choir-like melody.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Nikki Sixx be like, "Yeah, I think I'll just steal shit from both of these songs." (Plus others, I'm sure.)


----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Bogner




----------



## JD27




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## High Plains Drifter

Gods doing what Gods do...


----------



## sleewell




----------



## gunch

_I'd break my legs if I tried to sink down to your level_
_
_


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Bogner




----------



## gunshow86de

Listen to their new album if you haven't already.


----------



## c7spheres

STILL KICKING ASS ! ! ! Still sounds great!


----------



## c7spheres

Again. Kicking ass! I love the Gibson Firebird with the khaler trem Steve Clark's got and Phil Collen's custom Jackson. The outra starting around 5:35 and onward is kicks ass. Sav plays an acoustic during it at the same time and Steve's doing it all while taking a smoke break! Plus not a cell phone in existance. The crowd singing. Damn this takes me way back.


----------



## Crundles

Psycroptic - We Were the Keepers is probably one of my most favourite tech-death songs from the past years. Especially the chorus (?) with the clean vocal harmonies, that absolutely slaps.


----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love this cover


----------



## gunch

_not_ Burnt by the Sun!? yes pls


----------



## Ralyks

As of right now, this is probably my album of the year.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HoF always pumps me up


----------



## Bogner




----------



## KnightBrolaire

me gusta. I should just buy a damn dingwall already lol


----------



## gnoll




----------



## watson503




----------



## InHiding




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Bogner




----------



## watson503




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BusinessMan

This wasn’t released today but this is recent. Also it’s really good.

https://zerodawn.bandcamp.com/track...-gIrP_jmY1YOcfvG8L98hRJqbHaTa2z6L_Bzf74vXBlDo


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ace Frehley - Anomaly, Space Invader, and a modified version of Spaceman.


----------



## gunshow86de

This guy rocks.


----------



## gnoll




----------



## zappatton2

This might be a little too hardcore for some. Listener discretion is advised.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

can't wait for this album to drop


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## ReAlistair

Hey there! I hope you can help me out 
I'm releasing demos from my compositions in hopes to pay off my $2,100 debt.
How I got into so much debt? I used it to pay for my girlfriend's labor. I'm a first time dad! I'm a senior college student on my last semester in uni when the pandemic started. I had a hard time finding jobs even on the online space. After a few months, I got hired as an office staff with a whopping salary of $140/month! (Doesn't even cover expenses for half a month no matter how frugal we live) I really did try finding a second source of income, but with no luck. Tried business and again, failed.
And then it happened, my child was born! My Mijo! I barely had any money saved up to pay for Hospital Bills until my girlfriend was able to borrow said debt from a close friend.
A month has passed since my son was born, and I'm finding ways to make ends meet. Not gonna lie, I feel bad. I'm failing as a father. But f*** that! I love my son too much to fail 
I really do hope you support this EP. DONATIONS ARE HIGHLY ACCEPTED. You can buy the EP for $5 at

realistair.bandcamp


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Bogner




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BenjaminW said:


>



"Steven Tyler, Joe Perry, *Desmond Child*"

No surprise there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

April Wine - Nature of the Beast


----------



## shadowlife

I've been on a Candlemass kick lately- currently this one:


----------



## watson503




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## lazenbleep

Another one relistening to Paranoid
Early Creedence Clearwater Revival works
also Charli CXC


----------



## KnightBrolaire

if Death was a synthwave band:
https://nitelight-band.bandcamp.com/album/nitelight-plays-deaths-symbolic


----------



## BigViolin

Yesterday I listened to Gilberts solos on Joey Tafolla's Out of the Sun for the first time in quite awhile.

Still terrifying.


----------



## slan

KnightBrolaire said:


> if Death was a synthwave band:
> https://nitelight-band.bandcamp.com/album/nitelight-plays-deaths-symbolic



This is so good.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## nickgray




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mick Gordon approved


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


>




when is that dude going to stop being a slut and pick a brand

also this makes me miss the helix nebula, because out of all these nu-prog-shredster bands they were the most throw down metal of the bunch



Also that drop D and D standard are good tunings dude


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> when is that dude going to stop being a slut and pick a brand


quit gearslut shaming


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> quit gearslut shaming


Protestant gear ethic 


Also listened to Idividual Thought Patterns today and I think primarily going for Symbolic or Human when I needed a Chuck fix was a mistake. So many huge af riffs


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Protestant gear ethic
> 
> 
> Also listened to Idividual Thought Patterns today and I think primarily going for Symbolic or Human when I needed a Chuck fix was a mistake. So many huge af riffs


Leprosy and Spiritual Healing have always been my personal favorites. Honestly everything that isn't Scream Bloody Gore is pretty damn great.


----------



## Descendant

KnightBrolaire said:


> Leprosy and Spiritual Healing have always been my personal favorites. Honestly everything that isn't Scream Bloody Gore is pretty damn great.



I appreciate Scream Bloody Gore because it was super raw sounding and pretty different for it's time. One thing I love even more about Death is that every album had a layer of progression from the last one, to the point that TSoP and SBG just sound like two completely different bands. I don't think people talk about Spiritual Healing or ITP enough though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Any bands that sound like Death? (ITP, Symbolic)


----------



## Bogner




----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Any bands that sound like Death? (ITP, Symbolic)



Tough question. While every single dm band to come after Death's early albums were influenced by them there's only a few I think are pure distillations of the mid-late Death sound 

*Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds and Polarity*

If you can get on with Bill's more guttural vocals Matt's riffs and leads are very reminiscent of Chuck's style. And Time Begins and Axis Mundi are decidedly more Suffocation/brutal influenced. 

*Gruesome - Fragments of Psyche *

Only a short EP but they really tried to go for the Human/ITP sound. The rest of their discography is pure Leprosy/Spiritual healing worship (and less interesting to me)

*Dark Matter Secret - Perfect World Creation* 

Instrumental album very reminiscent of Cynic and ITP/Symbolic 

*Cynic - Focus and '91 demo *
You probably know this. Duh. The yin to ITP's yang 

By extension:* Exivious - Chrysalis - The Early Demos *

*Atheist - Piece of Time, Unquestionable Presence, Elements *

Can't talk about prog Florida death metal without peeping Kelly and crew. 

*Defeated Sanity - Dharmata *

Half of their double EP. Explicitly constructed from the ground up to be a tribute to early progressive/technical death metal. Featuring Max Phelps from Gruesome on vocals. 

*Martyr - Hopless Hopes, Warp Zone, Feeding the Abscess *

*Gorguts - Considered Dead*

Canada bois. While they went on to do their own thing and be hugely influential themselves Martyr and early Gorguts are very close to Death


----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lowkey want to do a bunch of shitty slam versions of 90s songs. I think this one would be hilarious


----------



## Bogner




----------



## Mathemagician

Descendant said:


> I appreciate Scream Bloody Gore because it was super raw sounding and pretty different for it's time. One thing I love even more about Death is that every album had a layer of progression from the last one, to the point that TSoP and SBG just sound like two completely different bands. I don't think people talk about Spiritual Healing or ITP enough though.



My favorite Death album being TSOP I look out for mentions and the entire rest of the world decided that the first 3 are the only death albums worth talking about. Meanwhile TSOP is just sitting there being a masterpiece. It rules soooo much, lol.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Acme

Absolutely beautiful:


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> lowkey want to do a bunch of shitty slam versions of 90s songs. I think this one would be hilarious



Do a Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock's "It Takes Two" cover but instead it can be add "It takes two to make a pit go right"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Do a Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock's "It Takes Two" cover but instead it can be add "It takes two to make a pit go right"


Yeah that would be pretty funny. 
I was also thinking of doing Quad City DJ's Cmon n Ride it and Pointer Sisters' I'm So excited.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Tough question. While every single dm band to come after Death's early albums were influenced by them there's only a few I think are pure distillations of the mid-late Death sound
> 
> *Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds and Polarity*
> 
> If you can get on with Bill's more guttural vocals Matt's riffs and leads are very reminiscent of Chuck's style. And Time Begins and Axis Mundi are decidedly more Suffocation/brutal influenced.
> 
> *Gruesome - Fragments of Psyche *
> 
> Only a short EP but they really tried to go for the Human/ITP sound. The rest of their discography is pure Leprosy/Spiritual healing worship (and less interesting to me)
> 
> *Dark Matter Secret - Perfect World Creation*
> 
> Instrumental album very reminiscent of Cynic and ITP/Symbolic
> 
> *Cynic - Focus and '91 demo *
> You probably know this. Duh. The yin to ITP's yang
> 
> By extension:* Exivious - Chrysalis - The Early Demos *
> 
> *Atheist - Piece of Time, Unquestionable Presence, Elements *
> 
> Can't talk about prog Florida death metal without peeping Kelly and crew.
> 
> *Defeated Sanity - Dharmata *
> 
> Half of their double EP. Explicitly constructed from the ground up to be a tribute to early progressive/technical death metal. Featuring Max Phelps from Gruesome on vocals.
> 
> *Martyr - Hopless Hopes, Warp Zone, Feeding the Abscess *
> 
> *Gorguts - Considered Dead*
> 
> Canada bois. While they went on to do their own thing and be hugely influential themselves Martyr and early Gorguts are very close to Death


Thanks. The dude at the beginning of Roger Corman's film adaption of The Masque of the Red Death seems like an influence for the Scream Bloody Gore album cover.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

PSIORB's YouTube videos, Meshuggah's Obzen, and the last couple Check The Distortion releases.


----------



## pondman

Dongyang Gozupa


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ZZ Top - Eliminator, Afterburner, Tres Hombres


----------



## Bogner




----------



## sirbuh

finally on bandcamp


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Finally bought this...holy fucksnacks. It sounds so much like what would happen if me and a musician friend of mine decided to make an album. It's all over the place ranging from metal to synthwave, industrial, rock, all kinds of shit. This is easily the best album of 2020 for me. I never got into Dillinger Escape Plan but holy hell, Greg Puciato is giving me all the feels and has become my new obsession

https://gregpuciato.bandcamp.com/al...Xvi30EdXBbH9FBTKFI8y8fvlCCmuDIjpPcVP-EZt-J8hI


----------



## gunch

me every 6 months: WOAH OLD NEVERMORE FUCKIGN RULES DUDE


----------



## NotDonVito

Now here's a band I wish would come back.


----------



## Bogner




----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

Van Halen.


----------



## Ralyks

Obsessed with this song right now.


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## Nik_Left_RG

New Plini Single - I'll Tell You Someday. 

This guy just knows what I wanna hear.. LOL.

Can someone let me know if the song is based off A Lydian or is it some other mode or scale ?


----------



## rikwebb




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## technomancer




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## watson503




----------



## KnightBrolaire

so good


----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Leviathus

"Vision of light, child of the night, passing by...."


----------



## works0fheart

Been craving some good riffs and what better place to fund them


----------



## shadowlife




----------



## KnightBrolaire

dammit this isn't helping my GAS for a hurdy gurdy.


----------



## WarMachine

1984, OU812, For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge, Women and Children First, VH Greatest Hits Vol I just for Human's Being, Me Wise Magic and Can't Get This Stuff No More.


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Chris Bowsman




----------



## Leviathus

Been on a Soilwork kick lately....


----------



## rikwebb




----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> so good




I am a moron this new album rules


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

As the Redhead of Rock used to say...

It's officially... FIFTY ONE FIIIFTYYYY TIIIMMEEEE!



WarMachine said:


> 1984, OU812, For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge, Women and Children First, VH Greatest Hits Vol I just for Human's Being, Me Wise Magic and Can't Get This Stuff No More.


You missed Balance to really cover the Sammy era.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Tool: Fear Inoculum
Van Halen: A Different Kind of Truth


----------



## Undivide

japanese deathmetal


----------



## KnightBrolaire

It's like a mix of old Opeth, Cynic and Spock's Beard. me likey.


----------



## Noodler

I've been digging this soooo much lately!


----------



## WarMachine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> As the Redhead of Rock used to say...
> 
> It's officially... FIFTY ONE FIIIFTYYYY TIIIMMEEEE!
> 
> 
> You missed Balance to really cover the Sammy era.


I was getting there. Just hadn't got to it yet lol


----------



## JD27

Really digging this one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

DJUNDJUNDJUNDJUNDJUN

weedlyweedlys to balance out the caveman djundjundjuns above


----------



## gunshow86de

Still one of my favorite records of the year. It's just the perfect amount of slam and tech, without going overboard on either. Has lots of interesting lead work too.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## gunshow86de

Jens with that ridiculous haircut. Crowd does not seem to appreciate that they are witnessing a great becoming.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Danza III 

That period of time before low tuned djonk tones got totally dry and quacky 

I’m sure if someone tried it update the production it would sound like ass


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## watson503




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> Danza III
> 
> That period of time before low tuned djonk tones got totally dry and quacky
> 
> I’m sure if someone tried it update the production it would sound like ass


Danza III? Is this an alternative universe where Tony Danza and Glenn Danzig swapped places?


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## sirbuh

just watched their live "concert" sound quality was awesome:


----------



## Splenetic




----------



## KnightBrolaire

wannabe Wardruna+zeppelin= sick


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## InHiding




----------



## InHiding

This is such a good song:


----------



## Kaura

Kind of sick heavy guitars atm so I'm jamming to some hardcore dance music.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the main riff always gets me pumped


----------



## gunshow86de

For the 3 people on here that might be interested, Sturgill did an album of bluegrass interpretations of his old songs. Sierra Hull is on the mandolin, she rips. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mG3F2ghF2X17BELjbOTNQQ_LDiBFCu4IY

https://sturgillsimpson.bandcamp.com/album/cuttin-grass-vol-1-the-butcher-shoppe-sessions


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Taylor




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Van Halen - We Die Bold. Might learn it thanks to Doug Steele.


----------



## vibrantgermancities

I swore I was done with by-the-numbers-Berklee-soundalike-instrumental-prog, but goddamn I can’t get enough of Arch Echo right now. Plus, look how much fun they’re having:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


>




You’d think someone could have came up with something more anguished and crushing than Buster by now but nope! Secret Cutter comes kind of close.


----------



## Masoo2

vibrantgermancities said:


> I swore I was done with by-the-numbers-Berklee-soundalike-instrumental-prog, but goddamn I can’t get enough of Arch Echo right now. Plus, look how much fun they’re having:



Arch Echo is probably the one Berklee band I'm a fan of right now, they're super solid

Speaking of Berklee



And a lil tread


----------



## rikwebb




----------



## InHiding




----------



## Nicki

I'm not even the least bit sorry for subjecting people to this


----------



## Kaura

Japanese city-pop might just be my favorite genre of all-time.


----------



## gunch




----------



## gunshow86de

The YouTube algorithm is trying to slowly turn me in to a vintage gear guy.


----------



## BenjaminW

Not really a song, but I saw this on Ultimate Guitar's Top 25 Underrated Guitarists and holy fuck:


----------



## InHiding




----------



## KnightBrolaire

when joke covers are actually pretty gud


God I can't wait for the new album. Hatebreed always get me hyped. Just good ole bonecrushing caveman riffage


----------



## Chris Bowsman

KnightBrolaire said:


> God I can't wait for the new album. Hatebreed always get me hyped. Just good ole bonecrushing caveman riffage




Loud amps in the face!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sick


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Choop




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## John

Super connected shred hugs, together as one:


----------



## rikwebb




----------



## Armitage

Deathstars 
Night Electric Night 

Fav song, Death dies hard


----------



## Armitage

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## NotDonVito

Been jamming a lot of late 90's/early2000's trance.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

White Lion - Mane Attraction (last album)

Good album, but would've been better served if they did one ballad instead of 4 or whatever the fuck it was. It is obviously a lame attempt by Tramp to recapture that Wait airplay, but maybe a couple songs with some actual energy and urgency to them might've helped.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

rikwebb said:


>



Whomever told vocalists it was alright / cool to air guitar to whatever their guitarist is playing... just no.


----------



## Milchek




----------



## Chris Bowsman




----------



## bonedeth




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rody does a pretty good Bruce Dickinson impersonation


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tis spoopy season


----------



## rikwebb

Really enjoying this


----------



## IrvOnly

Romantic Ballads from Soap Operas


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Whomever told vocalists it was alright / cool to air guitar to whatever their guitarist is playing... just no.



Let people have fun


----------



## ImNotAhab

The new Nothing album "The Great Dismal" is really good.


----------



## Zhysick




----------



## Wildebeest

Listening to this Swedish guy... I think his names Wingy Springsteen or something. Very guitar player.


----------



## fps

New Enslaved - predictably high quality, beautifully varied.
New Deftones - works excellently as an album, chorus of Radiant City kills me, not sure about some of the tracks individually.
New Ozric Tentacles- just so blissed our and chill, lovely.


----------



## Jarmake

Marillion - Neverland (from the album 'marbles')


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfect for Halloween

fuckkkk


----------



## USMarine75

New Soilwork and Richie Kotzen songs are terrible. WTF 2020 my music too?

At least I have these...


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Jarmake

For the halloween mood...


----------



## Kaura

Make 90´s dance music come back!


----------



## Jarmake

Kaura said:


> Make 90´s dance music come back!




Please god, no... Do not bring back 90's dance music! At least not some of it...

Hey yo, captain jack, bring me back to the railroad track! Yuck.


----------



## Kaura

Jarmake said:


> Please god, no... Do not bring back 90's dance music! At least not some of it...
> 
> Hey yo, captain jack, bring me back to the railroad track! Yuck.



I hear you. Captain Jack is the only 90´s dance artist I can't stand but don't underestimate the power of dance music because of it. Here's another banger and since you're older than me you must know it (the song, I mean):


----------



## Jarmake

I remember buying Pandora's change album on c-cassette when it came out. There was lots of good dance music (eurohumppa) in the 90's, but lots of shit too...


----------



## Ralyks

Watching Mr. Bungles live stream before taking the kid out to get candy.


----------



## NotDonVito

Kaura said:


> Make 90´s dance music come back!



vitun creepy, I've been listening to this music non stop all week


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Triple-J

If 2020 had a theme tune it would be this.


----------



## gunshow86de

Me every time I see another clip from one of Devin's quarantine streams;


----------



## rikwebb




----------



## sleewell

this is really fucking awesome


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Boys night out baby


----------



## eggy in a bready

gunch said:


> Boys night out baby



i actually just listened to that newish ep they put out a few years ago and was shocked at how good it was. a band like BNO really has no business putting out quality stuff this late in the game


----------



## Jarmake

I like this song and the video makes it even better...


----------



## akinari




----------



## Jarmake

A song that suits many days of the working week.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

good ole meat and potatoes DM. nothing groundbreaking but solid all the way through


----------



## slan

https://eneferens.bandcamp.com/track/kettering-the-antlers-cover


----------



## akinari




----------



## Kaura




----------



## Kovah




----------



## KnightBrolaire

so much nostalgia


also this is still hilarious


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Ralyks

sirbuh said:


>




Came here to post EXACTLY this.


----------



## Leviathus

Smith blast = best blast


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

This song fucking pumps me up so much


----------



## gunch

Starkweather - Croatoan 

does it count as a death-doom album and less a metalcore album?


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## slan




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## XmO

I've been enjoying the hell out of All Them Witches recently. Really fun to listen to. Check them out if you haven't.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I recently dove into Carcass. So I've been listing to heartworm on repeat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmm alustrium gud
https://alustriumofficial.bandcamp.com/album/insurmountable-2?from=embed


----------



## DISTORT6

Dan_Vacant said:


> I recently dove into Carcass. So I've been listing to heartworm on repeat.










Sorry. Had to do it.
Heartwork is a benchmark album.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## gunch

Forgot how hard severed savior rips


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

marty robbins slaps


----------



## Wildebeest




----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket

"Passive Restraints" along with "Bottoms Up, Socrates" is one of the most underrated Clutch songs ever.


----------



## fps

New old Clutch tune Passive Restraints with Randy Blythe. Insane energy.


----------



## Masoo2

variety for today


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

Please someone sync with Mariah Carey's vocals ty.


----------



## Amenthea

VOLA and Agent Fresco. Never heard of them until about a month ago, thanks Spotify!


----------



## Furtive Glance

JP's new solo album. Good times.


----------



## Ralyks

Because apparently I just needed to cry recently


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ralyks said:


> Because apparently I just needed to cry recently



holy shit, this is amazing


----------



## Ralyks

KnightBrolaire said:


> holy shit, this is amazing



The studio version with the full band that just gets balls-heavy at the end is amazing too, but this version is just utterly guy wrenching. Sleep Token is easily one of my favorite discoveries this year.


----------



## Noodler

I've been going hard lately on some throw back bands for me. A Perfect Circle and Seether are a couple that have seen pretty heavy play at my place over the last few weeks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

not usually into j-rock but this is pretty good. also those rhythm tones are delicious


----------



## Kaura

My current jam.


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Fis:Destroyer

I discovered Mutoid Man about 2-3 months ago, and I’ve been listening to them almost exclusively since then.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


>



Ben doesn't get enough love around here.


----------



## sleewell

My kids are all dancing to this right now, really fun. They were on fire that night spring 77 was a very great tour.


----------



## Pat

Anybody else watch the love architects stream? New stuff sounds awesome


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

sleewell said:


>




This and Leprosy have been on repeat since November started, also


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NickS

^I just listened to that last night


----------



## thebeesknees22

new one from matt sweeney and bonnie prince billy


----------



## Dayn

Tim Minchin's latest album. I saw him live on a livestream last week and got his album Apart Together. "But fuck that live fast die young shit, I plan on getting rickety. Baby I intend to stick around 'til all you pricks are sick of me."


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

TOOL: Fear Inoculum. 
RUSH: Clockwork Angels

Otherwise, it stays on shuffle.


----------



## Choop




----------



## KnightBrolaire

<3


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Ola Englund, Gojira, a bunch of random Deltron 3030 and Dr Octagon


----------



## mastapimp

Plini - Impulse Voices
Spiritworld - Pagan Rhythms
The Last Cell - Veter


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Kaura

mastapimp said:


> Plini - Impulse Voices



What do you think of the new album?

Atm I'm jamming to this this. Just found this song.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## mastapimp

Kaura said:


> What do you think of the new album?



I'm enjoying it a lot. I got into his music when I stumbled upon a playthrough of "Atlas" on facebook one day and have been following him ever since. If you liked Handmade Cities and Sunhead, you'll probably enjoy this. Seems like it's heavier in some respects, especially the drums. There's also little themes that reoccur throughout to make it a cohesive listening experience. Has a good balance of chill parts to heavy elements.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

coworker: whatcha thinking about?
me: nothing.
my brain:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

Just bought a pre-mixed pina colada made by Malibu. Got me thinking of this song.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## ashergrey

I'm listening to this Nigerian guy Davido and his mix with my homie Lil Baby. It's called SO CRAZY. 

Check the music out there. You'll also learn to get songs/instrumentals. 

SO CRAZY
VIEWS - DRAKE & WIZKID 
BROWN SKIN GIRL.

These are my favs and it's surprising how all them got Nigerian stars featuring.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sirbuh

one day they will put this up on bandcamp


----------



## gunch

I unironically love early Sumeriancore dude





marc's fucking pinky has more muscle mass than my entire body


----------



## Ralyks

I just discovered these guys today and uhh, this albums freaking great


----------



## Kaura

Happy 103th birthday independent Finland!


----------



## ibenhad

*Folklore and Superstition - Black Stone Cherry*

Loving this whole record.


----------



## zappatton2

I'm way biased because I was a kid in the early 80's, but I'm still convinced the 80's was the best decade to be a kid in.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

I didn't ask for this but I fucking love it.


----------



## Scooter1969

Machine Head - The Blackening
S.O.D. - Bigger Than The Devil
Frank Zappa - Joe's Garage (and Man From Utopia)
Ludichrist - Immaculate Deception
Crumbsuckers - Life Of Dreams
Thrown Ups - Melencholy Girlhole (hey... it's funny!)


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Old school and Obscure Power/Shred. I hardly know anyone that is into Apocrypha. Guitarist sounds like Marty Friedman especially on their first 2 albums. This is from album number 3....some cool riffage,

(4) Apocrypha Catch 22 - YouTube


----------



## Seabeast2000

For the morning workout.....


----------



## Justaguitarist

Goliath said:


> This forum needed this post so here you go.
> 
> Right now I am listening to a mix of G3 live clips.


I´m listening to King Crimson: In The Court Of The Crimson King. Also after it, I will listen to Opeth´s Still Life


----------



## Daddiikong

I cycle through the music I listen to. I'll listen to stuff for a while, move on to something else, then come back around. Lately, I've been listening to Love & Death (Brian Head Welch's side project) and am really looking forward to their new album.


----------



## sirbuh

such great energy


----------



## Daddiikong

Oh, and I've been on a bit of an Alice in Chains kicks as well.


----------



## possumkiller

sunn o)))


----------



## Seabeast2000

lots of 2-4 hour instrumental chill vids on the yoube.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://mythofi.bandcamp.com/


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Hoss632

Right now a LOT of instrumental metal like Angel Vivaldi, Andy James, I Built the Sky, Distant Dream etc. Amaranthe and Alter Bridge are always in the mix as well. And then A LOT of non metal styles of music as well, country, k-pop and what not.


----------



## Spicypickles

Cumtown podcast. 

music has mostly been Planetary Duality and All Shall Parish: Awaken the Dreamers recently.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Spicypickles said:


> Cumtown podcast.
> 
> music has mostly been Planetary Duality and All Shall Parish: Awaken the Dreamers recently.


cumtown is fucking hilarious




replaying RDR and got to the part where you have to ride to Mexico and this kicks in. Still gives me chills.


----------



## gunshow86de

Spicypickles said:


> Cumtown podcast.





KnightBrolaire said:


> cumtown is fucking hilarious



The Clapton bit from the last podcast makes me think Nick is manic again.


----------



## Spicypickles

He probably is. Makes for good content though, unfortunately


----------



## Kaura

Estonian music >>> finnish music


----------



## gunch




----------



## sleewell

currently loving the HM2 sim that came in the latest helix update so i am diving back into albums that use the actual pedal. left hand path is legendary but this one is amazing too


----------



## groverj3

Andy James' new album that was seemingly only released via his "personal" Bandcamp account.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

pretty cool cover of a QOTSA song

also Svart Crown is titties


----------



## sirbuh

groverj3 said:


> Andy James' new album that was seemingly only released via his "personal" Bandcamp account.


wait wha...


----------



## gunshow86de

The Oh Sees or Osees or whatever they are calling themselves now, giving King Gizzard a run for the money most releases in a calendar year.


----------



## gunch

I and Nothing, probably Catch 33 and Chaosphere later


----------



## Doug N

groverj3 said:


> Andy James' new album that was seemingly only released via his "personal" Bandcamp account.


It’s streaming on iTunes now, not sure how long it took to get there.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

https://randolphandmortimer.bandcamp.com/album/manifesto-for-a-modern-world-extended-version


----------



## gunch

this album still hits like tungsten rod orbital kinetic barrage


----------



## JD27




----------



## sirbuh

really enjoying sep revisiting earlier songs + like the bumblebee cameo


----------



## zappatton2

Today's playlist; Portishead and Deicide. They go together like strawberry ice cream and soy sauce. Great, now I'm hungry...


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hatebreed - Weight of the False Self

I've always been a huge hatebreed fan and they delivered another banger of an album. I've been spinning this one nonstop while Ilift.


----------



## thebeesknees22

right now I'm listening to Slint


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Kaura

Holy shit, I was just randomly listening to this song as background music while I was browsing internet and when the part starting at 3:15 came I thought "hmm, this sounds like Dream Theater". Then I checked the name of the song and it finally clicked me after listening to this song for almost ten years now.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Kaura

Today I was walking home and thought I haven't listened to Whitechapel in a while. Didn't remember how much this song slams.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## gunch




----------



## gnoll




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## zappatton2

Carrion Rocket said:


>


Wow, this video takes me back!! Had it copied on VHS and watched it constantly back in the day, lol!!


----------



## sirbuh

been on a khemmis kick lately


----------



## Masoo2

I miss Elitist ;( It's a shame their label gave them problems rolling out their self-titled and eventually contributed to the end of the band, there was something stupid special about the album and it's criminal how little attention it received


----------



## BenjaminW

I only really like Dokken's hits, but man George Lynch is a fucking beast. I started teaching myself Into the Fire a few minutes ago, and that song is a wild ride to both learn and play. The Hunter is next on my list of Dokken songs I wanna learn for sure.


----------



## Kaura

Been on a bit of hard/glam rock binge this week.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch

C# is weird because its not _that_ low but is so deep and evil sounding


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Daemoniac

The singer's weird football hooligan-meets-UFC fighter schtick annoys me, but fuck do I love this track.


----------



## thebeesknees22




----------



## KnightBrolaire

man I miss Himsa. They were fuckin sick


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire

DooooOm


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Masoo2

Really recommend giving Penelope Sunshine a listen, it's a solo project by Chris Martinelli who previously released a fantastic EP with Jon Caywood under the name EDD (Evil Day of Death). They've been putting out some absolutely fantastic stuff on Soundcloud for years.


----------



## X1X




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Kaura

I don't know why but I'm randomly addicted to this Finnish pop-rock song from mid 2000´s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gloriously groovy dm
https://everlastingspewrecords.bandcamp.com/album/macrocosmos?from=embed


----------



## sirbuh

really good album ( with the proper osdm gear https://killerguitarrigs.com/frozen-soul-interview/)


----------



## sleewell




----------



## gunch

so good


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## zappatton2

Ralyks said:


>


I was gonna mention it in another thread when Massive Attack was mentioned, but the posts had already moved well beyond that. But either way, I had always heard _of _Massive Attack, my sister was into them and I was really familiar with those album covers, but I never actually heard them until this last Christmas when my friend grabbed me this album as a gift. Holy shit, I gotta say, I've been missing out for a while now!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## gunshow86de

Just insane control and fluid legato. Gotta fire up a live Holdworth performance every few months to just have my mind blown again.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I missed a lot tours back in the day. This came up, didn't know such a thing existed being pro shot and complete. Sound's a little washed out but not bad for '89.


----------



## gunch




----------



## guns_of_minerva




----------



## Masoo2




----------



## sggod89

Fellsilent - Immersed


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Omzig

Lost Symphony I & II.....Shredfest


----------



## gunshow86de

Not sure if this guy is a member here, but these are great.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album is soooo gooood


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## jaxadam

Don’t ask me why, but I got sucked down a vaporwave rabbit hole in YouTube a while back. Don’t click this if you want your algorithm to continue to have some integrity.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

i don't know what the fuck is going on but I like it


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> I missed a lot tours back in the day. This came up, didn't know such a thing existed being pro shot and complete. Sound's a little washed out but not bad for '89.



It's definitely pro shot, but... why is it so washed out? Weird!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's definitely pro shot, but... why is it so washed out? Weird!



Old or multi-gen VHS audio?


----------



## ArtDecade

Bikini Kill - Pussy Whipped


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell

baSt


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> i don't know what the fuck is going on but I like it




I've got a guy that can explain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> I've got a guy that can explain.



lol that's how i first heard the song


----------



## gunch




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Boofchuck

Found this on Simon Sludge's Instagram and just love it.

It's slow, and disgusting, and heavy.

And Swedish.


----------



## X1X

Mark Wahlberg's old band:


----------



## Kaura

I've been jamming to this all week long. Reminds me of x-mas 2006 that me and my cousins spent playing this song over and over again in Guitar Hero.


----------



## X1X

Now I'm posting this because I think this is brilliant song writing. As far as the guy goes I don't condone his actions. I guess it's always the same story though. If your dads kicks you around the floor when your an infant something's gonna go wrong.


----------



## watson503




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## feilong29

I'm a die-hard instrumental metal fan. I discovered Xi-on years ago and have been hooked. Great Melodic-Rock instrumentals!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still cracks me up after all these years


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## gunch




----------



## Masoo2

rip 6 dogs  

too many young rappers and producers are dying early mannnnn. hella sketchy, peep, juice, now 6 dogs all 21 and under.

these people hurt so much and channel that energy into making music to both help themselves cope and help others who need an outlet to channel their feelings through.

still remember the night me and all my friends stumbled upon 6 dogs on astari's youtube channel, flossing and faygo dreams became part of my daily rotation for the past 4 years.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## jaxadam

Ralyks said:


>




That’s a good one. Great album.


----------



## Taylor




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## sleewell

is anyone fucking with this band yet????? sweet mary mother of god this album KILLS


----------



## slan




----------



## gunshow86de

This is like Candlemass + Children of Bodom, and it works.


----------



## gunshow86de

This whole stream was incredible, some of the best live mixing I've heard. The camera work was a bit much at times, but still loved it. All three bands are great, but Frozen Soul were particularly great. Crypt of Ice is my way too early best album of 2021.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## spudmunkey

This just came out this morning, and I think I've listened to it like 10 times now.


----------



## slan

Can't get enough of this band lately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

can't believe it's been 10 years since this album. Still some of the tastiest riffs ever


----------



## Kaura

Rewatched American Pie like two days ago but I can't get this song out of my head. I've had it on repeat ever since which is funny because I've seen it like 15 times but this song never caught my ear until my latest watch.


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Brutal08

Discovering Gorguts.... Shame on me...

Im from Quebec.... Shame on me even more


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

glorious


----------



## zappatton2

I've been taking the time this morning to honour the fine alchemist who perfected turning crude ethylene into _metal_;


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This is way better than it has any right to be


----------



## Athor

Im on a 80s hair metal roll again so Warrant and Winger all day right now


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> can't believe it's been 10 years since this album. Still some of the tastiest riffs ever



I actually love this band. That bassist is very skilled. Love his 6 string fretless basslines.


----------



## BMFan30

Athor said:


> Im on a 80s hair metal roll again so Warrant and Winger all day right now


When I get nice & drunk I do nothing but listen to 60s-80s punk + metal so I know what you mean. Although I wasn't born in that era, I still have times where I need to scratch that itch regardless.


----------



## BMFan30

Love me some pagan folk.


----------



## Athor

BMFan30 said:


>



Never heard this before. Its amazing!


----------



## BMFan30

Athor said:


> Never heard this before. Its amazing!


Hell yeah! I quite like their work. They are from Dalarna, Sweden. 

https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Craft/1154

Album of posted track:
https://www.metal-archives.com/albums/Craft/White_Noise_and_Black_Metal/708086


----------



## BMFan30

Magoth - The Fates of Ressurection


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

BMFan30 said:


> I actually love this band. That bassist is very skilled. Love his 6 string fretless basslines.


yeah Dominic Lapointe is great. Shame he left the band a while ago.


BMFan30 said:


> Love me some pagan folk.



Wardruna is really great. Shame most of the other bands in that vein aren't on par. 


Leviathus said:


>



lmao I was just about to post this one:


----------



## Ralyks

What needs to happen to get a full album of these two together?


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah Dominic Lapointe is great. Shame he left the band a while ago.


Damn really? Well fuck, that's a load of cow shit. I really liked his playing. 

He had just the right amount of skill to show off while still supporting the band as a bass guitar should. Had perfect balance, I always thought.



KnightBrolaire said:


> Wardruna is really great. Shame most of the other bands in that vein aren't on par.


That is a shame, I've been searching for more like him but he seems to be a transient in that style.


----------



## gunch

He was in Augury before Beyond Creation and when Augury reformed he went back


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it gud


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Found this on Dysterborn Radio just now.

Full Album:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmm good blackened death metal all about WWI
https://x1914x.bandcamp.com/album/the-blind-leading-the-blind


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> mmm good blackened death metal all about WWI
> https://x1914x.bandcamp.com/album/the-blind-leading-the-blind


Great post! I fucking love 1914, also all other Ukrainian black metal. Lots of my favorite bands come from there. Also love the WW1 & WW2 vibes in black metal as a whole.

Was just about to post Nargaroth - The Day Burzum Killed Mayhem when I spotted a 1914 post.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BMFan30 said:


> Great post! I fucking love 1914, also all other Ukrainian black metal. Lots of my favorite bands come from there. Also love the WW1 & WW2 vibes in black metal as a whole.
> 
> Was just about to post Nargaroth - The Day Burzum Killed Mayhem when I spotted a 1914 post.



yeah I stumbled onto 1914 a few years ago via Minenwerfer (also a really excellent WW1/2 themed BM band).


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I stumbled onto 1914 a few years ago via Minenwerfer (also a really excellent WW1/2 themed BM band).


Hell yeah, I love them too. haha I actually stumbled onto them like 4 years ago when I was on a Drudkh binger.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30

Country: Italy | Year: 2019 | Genre: Black Metal / Black 'n' Roll


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## gunch

Augury's new(er) album is pretty good though


----------



## BMFan30

gunch said:


> He was in Augury before Beyond Creation and when Augury reformed he went back


I actually hadn't ever heard of Augury before. But thanks for linking this though:


gunch said:


> Augury's new(er) album is pretty good though



Love that bass tapping, love melodic bass. But I also love 6 string bass.


----------



## BMFan30

Very brutal Atmospheric Folk/ Black Metal from Romania


----------



## gunch

This is probably TAE's rippingest album and I've never heard about it until now what the frick


----------



## VMNT




----------



## gunshow86de

This is art. Muting replies.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

it gud


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Probably just going to be Alice Cooper albums with a little of other stuff here and there for the next couple days. Listened to Alice's four Blackout freebase cocaine albums (Flush the Fashion, Special Forces, Zipper Catches Skin, and Dada) yesterday, and listened to Last Temptation, Brutal Planet, and DragonTown the day before that. Listening to Alice's hairspray MTV era today (Constrictor, Raise Your Fist and Yell, Trash, and Hey Stoopid!) today.


----------



## Ralyks

This EP is so fucking good.


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Roth Ira


----------



## Django_90pl

Tesseract - King


----------



## r33per

Night at the Opera - Blind Guardian


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## Leviathus

This shit's always been hilarious but i love it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

that mirror faced kelly is HNGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## X1X




----------



## c7spheres

I stumbled on this. Thought it was pretty rad!


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## valkyrie

One of the albums I probably most often come back to and listen to all the way through


----------



## Ralyks

Just got this record on vinyl today.


----------



## Wildebeest




----------



## zodiactone




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

@gunshow86de Iz gud.


----------



## olejason

Just listened to Diabolus In Musica in it's entirety. What a weird fucking album. I was 15 when it came out and listened to it so much just because I didn't have anything else. It's not all bad, to be honest. I even like some the of the nu-metal "groove" sections but most of those parts just sound so strange. I've never really read about the making of that album, I wonder if it came together organically or if they were purposefully trying to attach themselves to the trends of the time. I'm not sure I'll listen to it again anytime soon haha.


----------



## X1X




----------



## sleewell

this is pretty fucked up in a really good way.


----------



## c7spheres

Just found this pretty cool vibe. It has George Lynch and the singer from Prong and another dude.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I'm on a huge Extreme kick today


----------



## X1X

This song has 18 youtube views.


----------



## gunch

take me back to 2010


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## guns_of_minerva




----------



## Seabeast2000

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGh9QJqgv553E746rBt67_HMddBkCr229


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BMFan30

Love the acoustic guitar riffs in the intro so much. \m/

Or perhaps that's another older stringed instrument layered with a guitar? 

Or maybe it's acoustic guitars layered on each other & processed different where one is supporting & one is up front?


----------



## Leviathus

BMFan30 said:


> Love the acoustic guitar riffs in the intro so much. \m/
> 
> Or perhaps that's another older stringed instrument layered with a guitar?
> 
> Or maybe it's acoustic guitars layered on each other & processed different where one is supporting & one is up front?




2:12 has always been the best part


----------



## c7spheres

You learn something new every day.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Xaeldaren




----------



## X1X

Listening to that Olly Steele song I can't help but think that most modern songs are actually were simple in terms of melody even though a lot of notes are used. It all revolves around rhythm but the melodic ideas are always very similar. Learn one song like that and you can noodle and write a million similar tunes. Amazing technical talent though.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## John




----------



## CaliA

right now this 
is it accepted here?


----------



## DaZoner

The Black Dahlia Murder. I've just discovered them. Freaking amazing. I'm also loving Brandon's lead work. Killer vibrato.


----------



## Davsco872

Volbeat...killer band


----------



## Davsco872

DaZoner said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder. I've just discovered them. Freaking amazing. I'm also loving Brandon's lead work. Killer vibrato.


Brandon is a beast!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Wc707

Today its been Periphery [Juggernaut A & O] as well as John Petrucci's Suspended Animation


----------



## sleewell

listened to Death and Revocation all morning and now something different. never heard of this band before today, pretty interesting stuff so far.


----------



## gnoll




----------



## Georgeoneal

Rock


----------



## sleewell




----------



## mmr007

Two bands that have been around for a minute but I just discovered them....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man what the fuck ever happened to Justice...


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> man what the fuck ever happened to Justice...


Good question... I remember they were using Garageband for their earlier work.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ




----------



## Doug N

mahogany said:


> a bossa nova


Cool


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Martinzz

So many good music. I'm now listening to deep house, sometimes it is good decision for me


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

I could watch Redd play all day. I love his interviews too.
Warning: If you start watching his stuff you might end up buying a "Black Guard" Telecaster just like I did.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Allexi

I don’t know if this name is well known, but I listen to Sol Asunder - Mechanize a lot. I think it is very underrated for no reason. What to say more? Just something that is so deep and true...And it is so fresh even in 2021


----------



## Xaios

Roy Khan is the GOAT singer of power ballads. Fight me.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hyped for this album to come out


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

I don't know why but I always listen to this song during late(ish) winter.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Kaura

I know some of you heathens rather pray to Allah or Buddah than Jesus but you can't deny that some of these Christan hymns are absolute tunes.


----------



## Masoo2

Anyone who was using YouTube back in the like 2009-2016 era should recognize the man behind the guitar, it's Sam Gorski of Corridor Digital/Rocket Jump/Node fame. Well, maybe it's not fair to put a time constraint on them, Corridor has blown up over the last year or so with their VFX Artists React series.

He's been doing a metal sideproject for the past few years. The first album I wasn't too stoked about, just not my personal cup of tea, but this most recent one is seriously nice for a home studio project.

And what a seriously well specced out Kiesel.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Masoo2 said:


> Anyone who was using YouTube back in the like 2009-2016 era should recognize the man behind the guitar, it's Sam Gorski of Corridor Digital/Rocket Jump/Node fame. Well, maybe it's not fair to put a time constraint on them, Corridor has blown up over the last year or so with their VFX Artists React series.
> 
> He's been doing a metal sideproject for the past few years. The first album I wasn't too stoked about, just not my personal cup of tea, but this most recent one is seriously nice for a home studio project.
> 
> And what a seriously well specced out Kiesel.



it's pretty cool to see him flex his metal chops. I honestly forgot that he played guitar lol


----------



## Masoo2

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's pretty cool to see him flex his metal chops. I honestly forgot that he played guitar lol


It's been a while since I've seen a guitar in any of their videos, but man I used to think the brown etched EX they had was some super cool high end ESP custom.

Took me years to realize it was just an LTD EX-100 that they stripped, refinished, and spent some time (likely laser) etching. Still a really cool looking guitar for a DIY project.

Hard to find a clear picture of it so this'll have to do:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

How are you %1000 more boomer than me but probably slightly younger than me?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> How are you %1000 more boomer than me but probably slightly younger than me?


being a boomer is a choice


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> being a boomer is a choice


Pride


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

Seabeast2000 said:


> How are you %1000 more boomer than me but probably slightly younger than me?



What is slightly younger?


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## slan

Still just as good as the first time I heard this record.


----------



## littlebadboy

Probably late to it, it's Spiritbox for me driving to work:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Mourguitars

Shotgun Messiah-Second Coming ....

Great band and player that there next album went Industrial...i liked it but it was the changing of the music scene in the 90's....I think he had a Swedish guy mod his marshall , but i liked his sound and playing on SC album

Mike


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iz gud


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Hoss632

Recently found a guy on youtube that calls his project ANDROMEDA. I'm not normally into super low de-tuned djenty stuff, but his stuff is actually very cool to listen to. It's mostly instrumental and I've been digging it so far.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## JD27




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30

I'm into most of Hatebreed's discography but nothing beats their early works for me, especially Perseverance & The Rise of Brutality. Can't say enough good about them & how those 2 albums shaped who I became early on in my life.

There truly aren't enough bands like them with positivity in their lyrics like Hatebreed.
Their newer material is sounding nostalgic to my favorite early material from them.


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I love this band! This track is so good.


@KnightBrolaire you should check out Alcest if you like this band, as you probably already have. They did a split together a little while ago actually. Check Ellende as well.


----------



## 73647k




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Furtive Glance

Halo Anniversary OST, woot!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## sirbuh

Really digging Nicole Marxen's work


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Listening to the new Abominable Putridity album. Sounds a little more generic than before and I do miss the sound they had on TAOAO but I understand it is now a 2 man band. Other than that, pretty cool, I like it. Brutal as fuck as always.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Pietjepieter

i think i like the new moonspell.... weird


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## manu80

listening to 2 things right now, Hurricane, a band with Doug aldrich, Slave to the thrill was pretty good.
And wanted to re listen to Dearly beheaded, Temptation (well that's 2 temptations for the price of one)  Pretty solid album back in 1996, really enjoyed it back in the day, still am today. thair second-and last- effort was a bit different.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## slan




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




Fun song. Kind of an obscure gem I heard on satellite radio a few years. ago.


----------



## Leviathus

Wish Bodom covered this.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fleshgod Apocalypse is so underrated. also peep the britney spear cover in the middle of the song lmao


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BMFan30

Mandatory Dopethrone listening session. I have to jog this back for myself every once in a while.


----------



## BMFan30

Have to always follow Dopethrone up with the Dopesmoker album


----------



## watson503




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

High Plains Drifter said:


>



I am surprised at how much I like this although I like all types of styles of music. They performed very well & had tons of musical chemistry together. + Her voice is crazy smooth.

I really dig the brief stories they drop in between songs also.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Justaguitarist

I´m listening to Vektor-Outer Isolation. It´s some pretty insane prog thrash.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

Heard this one day on the radio, was like "hmm, haven't heard this faster, less self-sad version, who did it? Sounds like Tears for Fears a little".


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bass playthroughs>>> guitar playthroughs


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> bass playthroughs>>> guitar playthroughs



No no no, bass playthroughs == guitar playthroughs. BUT, Abiotics bass looks >>>Abiotics guitar looks


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

Album is smoother than having whiskey in your coffee.


----------



## vilk

I just finally got around to listening to Devin Townsend's Empath. Ordinarily, I am not a fan of his solo work, except for Physicist and Ziltoid. But I've listened to Ziltoid almost too many times, so I decided to give Empath a go.

Wow, far surpassed my expectations. Let me ask, is this album widely considered the best thing he's done since Ziltoid? The track Singularity is amazing.


----------



## Wildebeest

great atmosphere


----------



## sleewell




----------



## spacebard

Can't wait to hear the album


----------



## narad

I want that white X-shape meets Auerswald guitar


----------



## spacebard

narad said:


> I want that white X-shape meets Auerswald guitar



From Sascha Gerstner's facebook page:

"The guitar in the video is my own design, planned and designed together with my brother Markus Dörnberger , refined and built by the super open minded Igor Vidojkovic".


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> I want that white X-shape meets Auerswald guitar


same


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## watson503




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## ThePIGI King

Pretty local-ish to me. Just found out about em. Maybe someday I can share a stage with these dudes. Really sick for a first album.


----------



## Kaura

Absolutely obsessed with this song right now. I really need to get to watching NGE.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

Incredible album. Wait till you get to "Death Hunt"
Holy Fuck!


----------



## mmr007




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## thebeesknees22

this just popped up. It's kinda awesome lol


----------



## sleewell

@High Plains Drifter man i love Ween so much. they were an absolute riot to see live back in the day. 



putting me in a good mood this morning:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty riffs abound


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



I guess the story is the lyrics had not yet been approved. I wonder if this shows up on karaoke menus.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePIGI King said:


> Pretty local-ish to me. Just found out about em. Maybe someday I can share a stage with these dudes. Really sick for a first album.



Great album, gives me TBDM vibes (pre Nightbringers)


----------



## ThePIGI King

KnightBrolaire said:


> Great album, gives me TBDM vibes (pre Nightbringers)


Deflorate and Ritual are the best TBDM albums hands down. Ryan Knight is what turned that band from pretty good (Nocturnal/Miasma) to spectacular IMO.


----------



## BlackSG91

Seabeast2000 said:


> I guess the story is the lyrics had not yet been approved. I wonder if this shows up on karaoke menus.



Originally the lyrics were filled with such vulgarity and disturbing content unsuitable for younger listeners so that the producers came in with some tape editing.








;>)/


----------



## Fis:Destroyer




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

This is some pretty nice "over the top" tech.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


> This is some pretty nice "over the top" tech.



Wasn't sure about the first 2 tracks but by the 3rd & 4th I was locked in!


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Mprinsje

Sunami is my favourite discovery of 2020. Love this new split with Gulch.


----------



## gunshow86de

My favorite track off one of the best death metal albums of last year (that sadly went overlooked by many).


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
The vocals sound like anus but I love the instrumental *shrugs*


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/



God damnit, now I'm in a punk mood.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


> God damnit, now I'm in a punk mood.




Holy Crap...I was just gonna post that one next! One of my other favourite bands...you beat me to it! I used to buy and collect punk albums back in the mid-1980's.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Choop




----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> Holy Crap...I was just gonna post that one next! One of my other favourite bands...you beat me to it! I used to buy and collect punk albums back in the mid-1980's.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


That's awesome, I love Vintage punk even though this was before my time. Especially 80s punk, I'm one of those metal-heads that will still always have a thing for punk since I grew up around both scenes & enjoyed them evenly. Especially hardcore punk.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


> That's awesome, I love Vintage punk even though this was before my time. Especially 80s punk, I'm one of those metal-heads that will still always have a thing for punk since I grew up around both scenes & enjoyed them evenly. Especially hardcore punk.




Oh...I remember Cro-Mags! I was into the Sex Pistols and Iggy Pop...have all the albums and such, plus some others. When 'Jesus & Mary Chain' just came out they were like the next Sex Pistols...I was so excited!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> Oh...I remember Cro-Mags! I was into the Sex Pistols and Iggy Pop...have all the albums and such, plus some others. When 'Jesus & Mary Chain' just came out they were like the next Sex Pistols...I was so excited!


That's sick, must have been cool to grow up around the time of all those cool vintage punk releases.


----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


> That's sick, must have been cool to grow up around the time of all those cool vintage punk releases.




The record store I went to was awesome! It was called 'Starr Records' in Oshawa. The owner was Mike Starr...he died quite some time ago. This guy was amazing and he would get everything from imports to picture discs. He had connections. He was into punk himself. He ended up throwing out his old Led Zeppelin albums. I have a Stooges bootleg album where the record itself is actually pink. I have Iggy Pop/James Williamson 'Kill City' vinyl record in green. I have all the flavours of the rainbow.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

The good 'ol daze!




;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> The record store I went to was awesome! It was called 'Starr Records' in Oshawa. The owner was Mike Starr...he died quite some time ago. This guy was amazing and he would get everything from imports to picture discs. He had connections. He was into punk himself. He ended up throwing out his old Led Zeppelin albums. I have a Stooges bootleg album where the record itself is actually pink. I have Iggy Pop/James Williamson 'Kill City' vinyl record in green. I have all the flavours of the rainbow.
> ;>)/


That's really shitty, sorry to hear that. Me & 3 of my friends were really cool with a local record store owner that let us get so much great music on the low. 

We would hang out in his store almost daily so he just got used to us & would even smoke some chronic with us sometimes because we were there so much he said fuck it. But he closed down suddenly one day & we never knew why. I would never throw out any Zeppelin albums though!


----------



## Choop




----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


> That's really shitty, sorry to hear that. Me & 3 of my friends were really cool with a local record store owner that let us get so much great music on the low.
> 
> We would hang out in his store almost daily so he just got used to us & would even smoke some chronic with us sometimes because we were there so much he said fuck it. But he closed down suddenly one day & we never knew why. I would never throw out any Zeppelin albums though!



Well that was a real good story to read...especially when it involves some chronic. Nowadays 'Starr Records' has been revived into a new record store...I think called 'Kopps Records' since vinyl records are making such a big comeback these days...mostly due to nostalgia, and records do actually sound better than CD's IMHO. But Jeez...the records are sooooo expensive like $50 or $60 or even more depending on how rare or if it's a limited print. I used to pay around $7 for a brand new album but those days are over.


;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> Well that was a real good story to read...especially when it involves some chronic. Nowadays 'Starr Records' has been revived into a new record store...I think called 'Kopps Records' since vinyl records are making such a big comeback these days...mostly due to nostalgia, and records do actually sound better than CD's IMHO. But Jeez...the records are sooooo expensive like $50 or $60 or even more depending on how rare or if it's a limited print. I used to pay around $7 for a brand new album but those days are over.;>)/


Definitely haha! That guy was probably in his 50s but he was the dopest guy ever. I mean we would walk out with stacks of CD's on the regular for a criminally low price, cassette tapes too but mostly CD's. Sometimes he would throw in a free album for us.

I don't have a record player but I do know some genres do indeed sound better on a vinyl record. Nowadays people are trying to re-introduce the hiss & noise floor of older records because everything has become too clinical in the studio. They fought so hard to remove the noise & now it's too perfect so they want to bring it back.

But vinyl & cassette culture is still alive & well if you ask me. Plenty of genres still press vinyl. Black metal is still keeping cassettes alive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Reading through Bruce Dickinson's book a second time, and curious about his solo stuff. I've never checked it out, so I figured I should.


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> The good 'ol daze!
> 
> ;>)/



LMFAO that intro before they played! They sound sort of like Dead Kennedy's, especially the vocals.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


> LMFAO that intro before they played! They sound sort of like Dead Kennedy's, especially the vocals.



I guess they do have that DK vibe to them. Due to the events of Covid I guess spitting at a band would land you in jail these days for attempted murder. I love the way the crazy woman from the audience charges at the stage and the singer Lee Ving hits her right in the face then kicks her good in the chest as she falls right back into the crowd...then she gets up and charges at him more! Talk about perseverance. That was such a beautiful scene...I keep watching it over & over & over & over & over & over...again!




;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> I guess they do have that DK vibe to them. Due to the events of Covid I guess spitting at a band would land you in jail these days for attempted murder. I love the way the crazy woman from the audience charges at the stage and the singer Lee Ving hits her right in the face then kicks her good in the chest as she falls right back into the crowd...then she gets up and charges at him more! Talk about perseverance. That was such a beautiful scene...I keep watching it over & over & over & over & over & over...again!


LOL I caught that too, that was hilarious.


----------



## BMFan30

God damn this band, getting a bit of an obsession going. Not only does their instrumental sound fucking perfect to me, their vocals are more than perfect. I'm going to be stuck to this band like a fly to a shit stick. God damn they're fucking brutal.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

White SG's are as about rad as black ones.




;>)/


----------



## Ralyks

My first serious album of the year contender, cringy band name aside.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

picking is overrated. also this gives me rainbow road/mario kart vibes


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## possumkiller

In my head I'm listening to Judge Judy doing a spoken word cover of Sk8er Boi.


----------



## X1X

KnightBrolaire said:


> picking is overrated. also this gives me rainbow road/mario kart vibes




Hands down, Vai is the BOSS!


----------



## BMFan30

Such a unique black metal artifact right here from 2006. Not much else other than this sadly. Wish there was more, or at the very least more material like this stemming from other bands.


----------



## Kaura

Catchy tune.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BlackSG91 said:


> White SG's are as about rad as black ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/




Kind of glad this was the end of a certain Ozzy era.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I've been lisiting to Emplyied to Serve and Code Orange lately, and if I'm in my car it's usually some Detroit Rap stations


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## possumkiller

In my head I'm listening to Till being creepy af as Rammstein does a cover of No.1 Crush.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

BMFan30 said:


>


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Marked Man

Although I've known of them for many years, I've only recently decided to dive deep into Opeth. They've had quite a schizo transformation, eh? I'm not into the death growls so much, but everything else. Started with Blackwater Park and I'm sure I'll have plenty more.

This album is very interesting and reminds me at time of a heavier brother of Porcupine Tree with a side of the original Diablo video game soundtrack (I was badly addicted to that when it came out) and some great traditional European metal updated. A smidgen of King Crimson also.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

Whoaaa Black Betty Bam Balam,
If you haven't heard this song
...then sim sim salabim,
where the fuck have you bim?


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## iamaom




----------



## BlackSG91

I'm having a *YAZ*gasm! 




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

<3, especially how she mixes some harmonics into her chords in Midnight.


----------



## kmal94

I love Cumberland Gap by David Rawlings and also a Gallows Pole by Willie Watson. Country vibes


----------



## DaftFloyd

First album of instrumental tunes:

https://spinozarre.bandcamp.com/album/hypoka-menon


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## mmr007

They are very different for sure....


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30

Smooth, one of those albums you put on when you're drinking outdoors in the daytime.


----------



## Bdtunn




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

I can dig it!









;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

It's hard to just listed to several Black Sabbath songs.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## BlackSG91

I love playing guitar so much...I can't even get a one-night stand.




;>)/


----------



## Vegetta

NEW INSOMNIUM SINGLE!!

Oh man this rips!


----------



## BlackSG91

I gotta solar-powered laser beam geetar.




;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Vegetta said:


> NEW INSOMNIUM SINGLE!!
> 
> Oh man this rips!



Oh fuck you weren't lying! I love most of the works of Insomnium & this is no exception. Love how they just zone you out with their melodies.


----------



## BMFan30

Want different? Want deeper vocals on black metal records? Here ya go. 
This is as close to being in a nuthouse beating my damn head against the wall as I could get a record.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Doug N

Vegetta said:


> NEW INSOMNIUM SINGLE!!
> 
> Oh man this rips!



Yes it does


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

FUATH is the atmospheric black metal offshoot of SAOR’s Andy Marshall.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000

These boys tearing shit up in 1960. 



As mentioned elsewhere, shredded chickin pickin'.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Masoo2

The new Guitarists on Demand (G.O.D.) albums are out.

Yamato's NO ONE LIVES FOREVER

Seda's GEORAMA

Setsat's Helix Nebula


As always, Yamato and Seda absolutely killed it. Setsat's track, while a little djentier than I was hoping for, still displayed some absolutely fantastic playing. 

There's a few other really good tracks on the albums as well but the thing with G.O.D. is that everyone involved has their own unique style, meaning you may love half of the songs on an album and find the other half to be not your cup of tea. I learn towards the "shreddy anime OST" songs the most, which Yamato excels at, while Seda just blows my mind everytime with his Nintendo/Sega-esque fusion shredding. Mayer and Satoshi Oka had the two other standout tracks imo.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## slan




----------



## aesthyrian

new Owane https://owane.bandcamp.com/album/yolo-ep-vol-1

So far it's awesome, as expected. I love the little warning he gives. This is just his "leftovers" haha wtf 

"WARNING: This is kind of a “bootleg” EP with random songs I’ve made during the last 2 years. Some of them wasn’t even intended to be released at all but I thought what the heck… yolo right? (reason for the title). After “yeah whatever” came out I spent a lot of time experimenting trying to invent new genres and shit. A lot of time was wasted on hopeless ideas but I think I’ve learnt a few things at least. Don’t buy this one if you’re expecting crazy guitar fusion stuff, that will come later this year!"


----------



## mongey

checked out the 2 new Gojira tracks. I like this band, but they didn't grab me. they really sound like parts of their other songs out together


----------



## watson503




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

mongey said:


> checked out the 2 new Gojira tracks. I like this band, but they didn't grab me. they really sound like parts of their other songs out together


I hate to be that guy because there have been a few djents n bops that have tickled the brine of my pickle.

But... most Djent just sounds like pastes of other releases inside of an elementary school math problem done by a stuttering grade school student. Yes I realize the name of the forum is 7 strings LOL


----------



## michael_bolton

Fossilization - Neanderthal Tombs 

https://fossilization.bandcamp.com/track/neanderthal-tombs


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Taylor




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## X1X

I don't usually listen to music like this but this song (and the guitar sound) is perfect


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mongey

BMFan30 said:


> I hate to be that guy because there have been a few djents n bops that have tickled the brine of my pickle.
> 
> But... most Djent just sounds like pastes of other releases inside of an elementary school math problem done by a stuttering grade school student. Yes I realize the name of the forum is 7 strings LOL




while I don't disagree , Gojira is pretty far from a djent band, and they play 6's in d standard


----------



## BMFan30

mongey said:


> while I don't disagree , Gojira is pretty far from a djent band, and they play 6's in d standard


I know, I was just making a joke over their complex time signatures that math teachers are into lol

Because of their time signatures, you could supposedly just start pasting random riffs off different records in a call & response type manner then put that record out where no one would bat an eye.  

I do still like some of their works & adjacent bands though.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mongey

BMFan30 said:


> I know, I was just making a joke over their complex time signatures that math teachers are into lol
> 
> Because of their time signatures, you could supposedly just start pasting random riffs off different records in a call & response type manner then put that record out where no one would bat an eye.
> 
> I do still like some of their works & adjacent bands though.




ah, cool 

while I'm not a djent fan in general . I fuck with mesuggah pretty hard 

for me they do it best. i don't need anyone else to do it


----------



## BMFan30

mongey said:


> ah, cool
> while I'm not a djent fan in general . I fuck with mesuggah pretty hard
> for me they do it best. i don't need anyone else to do it


Me neither. Agreed, there are bands & records I do still like within Djent, Meshuggah included.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


>




Awesome!!!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

A cutting edge performance...literally at 7:10 below.




;>)/


----------



## BMFan30

BlackSG91 said:


> A cutting edge performance...literally at 7:10 below.;>)/



I used to have a goth friend in middle school who was obsessed with Skinny Puppy, he had all these goth cutting utensils. A whole suitcase full of spiked pizza cutters, studded blades & shit. So I guess this video makes sense to me well over a decade later why those things had to go together, I guess lol


----------



## BMFan30

Melodic BM


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album is top contender for my aoty already. so gooood


----------



## thebeesknees22

loool, muppet Ice T. that's hilarious


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

David Lee Roth - DLR Band

I kind of feel like the Mike Hartman tracks are a bit superfluous. I think it'd flow better if they were cut and they just had John Lowery and Terry Kilgore (Eddie's old guitar bud) on the album.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MFB

New Yautja dropped in anticipation of their new EP/album whatever the fuck it's going to be called


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## sleewell




----------



## VGK17

I'm really digging Frayle lately. Awesome super heavy doom.


----------



## 73647k




----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30

Somehow missed new Ellende released 2 months ago. I like stuff like this when I'm just trying to relax & smoke.


----------



## JD27




----------



## mmr007

Best cover I have ever heard of the best Scorps song ever


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## sleewell




----------



## BMFan30

"Think about it and understand it"


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Taylor




----------



## X1X




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

how to make burzum tolerable:


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Kaura

Today felt like we skipped spring and summer and went straight to autumn since it was raining and windy af. Mandatory song for that:


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## John

sleewell said:


>




I'm chuffed to see this is still making rounds. Unhallowed and Miasma were in heavy rotation on my iPod back in the day.


----------



## Steinmetzify

New Gojira, it’s growing on me


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Ralyks

Totally forgot Genghis Tron is from Poughkeepsie, NY, which is my area. Pretty sure I may have opened for them on a local show bill back in the day. Anyway, this album is dope and I love this new direction.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Blytheryn

BMFan30 said:


>



These dudes are too catchy.


----------



## BMFan30

Blytheryn said:


> These dudes are too catchy.


LOL Agreed!


----------



## Blytheryn

BMFan30 said:


> LOL Agreed!




oh god I love everything about this!!! Hahaha


----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## spacebard




----------



## 73647k




----------



## Choop




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## BMFan30

What a fucking performance.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Protestheriphery




----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings

I can't remember how I stumbled upon this song, never heard the band name before, I'm sure some people here have, it's like of like post hardcore slightly commercial stuff, this singer passed away after the band broke up so it's a bit depressing (drug OD, only 29, sucks):


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Blytheryn

This is way too much fun.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Pretty solid album throughout, but this song really hits.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spacebard said:


>



So apparently they have a dude who sounds like Ruce Dickinford. I've never listened to Helloween, and never knew that the vocalist sounded like a Bruce Dickinson clone with some Rob Halford thrown in. Or is it Geoff Tate? Whatever.


----------



## spacebard

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So apparently they have a dude who sounds like Ruce Dickinford. I've never listened to Helloween, and never knew that the vocalist sounded like a Bruce Dickinson clone with some Rob Halford thrown in. Or is it Geoff Tate? Whatever.



That is Michael Kiske, such a great voice. 

and him with Avantasia looks at 4:35


----------



## spacebard

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So apparently they have a dude who sounds like Ruce Dickinford. I've never listened to Helloween, and never knew that the vocalist sounded like a Bruce Dickinson clone with some Rob Halford thrown in. Or is it Geoff Tate? Whatever.



That is Micheal Kiske, such a great voice. 

and with Avantasia looks at 4:35


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

spacebard said:


> That is Michael Kiske, such a great voice.
> 
> and him with Avantasia looks at 4:35



Lol, he sounds more like Geoff Tate in that first song.


----------



## beerandbeards

Just discovered this band. I’m really digging their sound right now.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## Kaura

I don't know why but I've been jamming to this for the past few days. I actually somewhat disliked this song back when the album came out but it's grown on me over the years.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Happy Easter, everybody.


----------



## Ralyks

Preparing to face the Raging Wrath of the Easter Bunny on this Sweet Zombie Jesus Day.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## X1X

This song has the best intro I've ever heard.


----------



## Mathemagician

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So apparently they have a dude who sounds like Ruce Dickinford. I've never listened to Helloween, and never knew that the vocalist sounded like a Bruce Dickinson clone with some Rob Halford thrown in. Or is it Geoff Tate? Whatever.



Listen to their song “Mr. Torture”. It can make anyone a fan.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Mathemagician said:


> Listen to their song “Mr. Torture”. It can make anyone a fan.


Checking it out.


----------



## Mathemagician

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Checking it out.



Eeeeeeeeeeeeexcellent...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BMFan30

Absolutely excellent release. Sucker for Blackened Death.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Ralyks

Miss you Warrel. Miss you every day.


----------



## watson503




----------



## MFB

Holy fuck do these ladies bring the jams


----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BusinessMan

mmr007 said:


>




Many a late night work sesh spent listening to slayer


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## zappatton2

My soundtrack for today.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Hahahahahha this is so fucking catchy!!


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BMFan30

Slam singles.


----------



## P_I_W_O_




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Marked Man

BusinessMan said:


> Many a late night work sesh spent listening to slayer



Their slower/power groove songs like this are some of my favorites to jam on/record in the studio also! I can't pull off the faster tunes on drums, which I insist on playing live on a kit, so I skip over those lol....


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings

This has Håvard Jørgensen on guitars, from Ulver. Pay close attention to the guitar playing...endurance chops like no other.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

NO SURVIVORS! Set the world afiiiiiiiiire!


----------



## BenjaminW

Mmm Doug Aldrich's got some tasty vibrato.


----------



## BMFan30

Great folk atmospheres.


----------



## Floppystrings

BMFan30 said:


> Great folk atmospheres.



The foundation of black metal that was seemingly lost in translation when people in North America, and other places, tried to do black metal.

Here is another certified authentic Norwegian band, playing their music only they seem to know how to lol:


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> The foundation of black metal that was seemingly lost in translation when people in North America, and other places, tried to do black metal.


I know what you mean but I also like there are lots more takes on it nowadays at the same time. Even if I don't like certain bands myself, I still think it's good they are reeling in fans who will eventually refine their taste and find better bands. 

I have this view on all of music. For one thing always leads to another. All the music you got into in your youths may not be what you like now, but in some way it helped you get to where you are in your evolution of taste.



Floppystrings said:


> Here is another certified authentic Norwegian band, playing their music only they seem to know how to lol:


Going to give this a listen tomorrow for sure. There are good USBM bands too which nail atmospheric bm live even. Wolves in the Throne room being an example. 

There are tons of great bm bands out there. Just takes lots of sifting through to find what you would consider gems to yourself. But I like variety because sometimes you're in a calmer mood but still want bm so atmospheric bm or folk bm can be very relaxing without deviating out of black metal.


----------



## Floppystrings

BMFan30 said:


> Going to give this a listen tomorrow for sure. There are good USBM bands too which nail atmospheric bm live even. Wolves in the Throne room being an example.



Woods of Ypres stood out a lot to me. This song seems like it was made to show people all the styles they did over the years, the first album from 2002 was almost all bm and then their style changed to a more blackened/doom sound. RIP David Gold.


----------



## Robslalaina

In keeping with the Nordic trend here minus the evil!

Sigur Ros' music is as much a mirror as it is a TV screen or painting if you see what I mean.


----------



## michael_bolton

cranking new Cannibal Corpse. wasn't expecting it till later in the week, pre-ordered vinyl arrived yesterday so that's nice


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> Woods of Ypres stood out a lot to me. This song seems like it was made to show people all the styles they did over the years, the first album from 2002 was almost all bm and then their style changed to a more blackened/doom sound. RIP David Gold.



That Valgaldir album you linked earlier was kick ass! Got done listening to it, thanks for sharing. I love that type of black metal but I always think other genres can coexist. It's not like a post black band is calling themselves traditional black metal. There are enough lanes on a road for everybody. People do change lanes on roads.

I'm just a fan of music as a whole so I always thing there's room for something else though I always understand the counterargument but as generations pass, what can you do other than look harder for the music you want to find?

As a fan first, I never make any complaints about music because I know how to look for it. When you can't find it is usually a great opportunity for you to step up and make what you wish was there.



Floppystrings said:


> Woods of Ypres stood out a lot to me. This song seems like it was made to show people all the styles they did over the years, the first album from 2002 was almost all bm and then their style changed to a more blackened/doom sound. RIP David Gold.



Interesting you say Woods of Ypres used to be bm because I always remember them as doom. I'm going to listen to that later though. You definitely peaked my interest on that.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## watson503




----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BMFan30

Icelandic Progressive Black/ Viking Metal


----------



## Floppystrings

BMFan30 said:


> Icelandic Progressive Black/ Viking Metal




That first song gave me some God Dethroned vibes, this album has Tony Laureano on drums, same guy from Nile's In Their Darkened Shrine's album, awesome drumming on this album, this is from 1997 but it sounds like it could have been recorded yesterday:


----------



## Leviathus

IbanezDaemon said:


>



Vai really needs to bring back that move at 3:30


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> Woods of Ypres stood out a lot to me. This song seems like it was made to show people all the styles they did over the years, the first album from 2002 was almost all bm and then their style changed to a more blackened/doom sound. RIP David Gold.


That was pretty great, I enjoyed that. Totally surprised they made bm in the past. I love their doom too though.


Floppystrings said:


> That first song gave me some God Dethroned vibes, this album has Tony Laureano on drums, same guy from Nile's In Their Darkened Shrine's album, awesome drumming on this album, this is from 1997 but it sounds like it could have been recorded yesterday:


That was kick ass too, I love Nile. You're absolutely right this does sound like it could have been made last night.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album pumps me up so much


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Blytheryn

KnightBrolaire said:


> this album pumps me up so much




the album art for this reminds me of a yugioh card in the best way.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I love how he made the song his own. Really hard thing to do with AIC songs.


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> I love how he made the song his own. Really hard thing to do with AIC songs.




One of the best voices in the business. Reminds me I haven't listened to alexisonfire in forever.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Leviathus said:


>




the new Paul McCartney stuff caught me by surprise. I'm not a fan of of his solo stuff, but I like this new album


----------



## gunshow86de

Skip to around 30:00 for the start.


----------



## John

0:41 never forget:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What the fuck are those weird noises? Jeez.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Choop




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## narad

John said:


> 0:41 never forget:




I think @StevenC likes this stuff since he spent like $10,000 on an eventide unit to get these sounds.


----------



## John

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What the fuck are those weird noises? Jeez.



Basically, that is Henry Kaiser putting the "Dumb" in Dumble amps.


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## gunshow86de

Nick from Elder is doing a solo instrumental record. I highly recommend especially if you liked the Gold and Silver Sessions EP.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Taylor




----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## IbanezDaemon

No Mercy!!


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Floppystrings

Here a little bit of trivia info, the drummer on this song is Alexandre Erian:



Who later formed a band Despised Icon, and went from drums to vocals in 2005 (he is the vocalist without the beard lol):


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## littlebadboy

Recently. .. it has been Spiritbox.


----------



## Gnarcade




----------



## BMFan30

I can't say no to some Amon Amarth.

When I see a nice pair of tits, I tit hiccup their band name like *gasp* "Mammon AtHeart" then try to feline shake my head out of my own confusion. I'm not tit greedy, you're tit greedy, alright?


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## thebeesknees22

Floppystrings said:


>




that's great. I dig it!


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Perfect music when you're feeling angsty and just want to drink it all away! (and headbang while you're doing it too)


----------



## Kaura

This is my Friday jam right now.


----------



## Floppystrings

So many cool parts in this song.


----------



## musicaldeath

Been hooked on 1989 by Taylor Swift. Love all of those 80s inspired synths like in Wildest Dreams.

And Outstrider by Abbath. Dunno why I slept on this when it came out but it's pretty awesome.

And the new CC. Hell yes.

Between that and all the Frozen songs from my daughter, Spotify doesn't know what to make of my playlists.


----------



## watson503




----------



## mr coffee




----------



## gunch

I'm back 

1. Haven't been listening to (much) metal
2. Been a Aphex Twin Stan


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## John




----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Floppystrings

Four vocalists on a song, one of them is ICS Vortex.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watching a live stream, and they are having a listening party to Gojira's new record.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Choop




----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## Floppystrings

double posts are fun

work that body, work that body, just make sure you don't hurt nobody


----------



## gunshow86de

A whole album of vibes.


----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## Logan Munoz

GOJIRA


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Go ahead, yell at me, but this man fucking RIPS. Some of his shit makes Marilyn Manson look like a bitch (which he is, that guy can go to hell).


----------



## gunch

old deathcore rips


----------



## gunshow86de

Stop what you're doing and watch this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## 73647k




----------



## 73647k

Aaaand switching gears


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Go ahead, yell at me, but this man fucking RIPS. Some of his shit makes Marilyn Manson look like a bitch (which he is, that guy can go to hell).



Yawn.


----------



## watson503

8 years gone, today - RIP Jeff


----------



## MetalheadMC

One of my favorite Cane Hill songs. 


Their newest single? I guess. They change quiet often, but they have a good sound imo.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Werecow

USMarine75 said:


>



His technique is insane. I always thought Rick Graham's seemed the most effortless looking, but this guy's fingers barely seem to move on some of the fast passages.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Max Ostro sorta looks like David Koresh to me. Lol


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## USMarine75

Werecow said:


> His technique is insane. I always thought Rick Graham's seemed the most effortless looking, but this guy's fingers barely seem to move on some of the fast passages.



Spot on. It's like Rick Graham and Nick Johnston had a kid.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## feilong29

I decided to listen to some of the latest Metallica Albums (Reload, Hardwired...to Self Destruct). The black album is my all-time favorite but the change in sound in their later albums is very interesting and refreshing during this day in age.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not very Cynic-y at all, but some pretty nice thrashy death metal.




Invisibile Oranges did a nice retrospective on the pre-Focus Cynic. 
https://www.invisibleoranges.com/unearthly-ambitions-cynic-1/


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Godgory....Riffage


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> Not very Cynic-y at all, but some pretty nice thrashy death metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invisibile Oranges did a nice retrospective on the pre-Focus Cynic.
> https://www.invisibleoranges.com/unearthly-ambitions-cynic-1/




Demo Uroboric Forms fucking RIIIPS


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings

Shredding, this album has like literally 30 musicians on it, all of the best hired guns of the time, the acoustic guitar part is my favorite on this one at 1:35.


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> Shredding, this album has like literally 30 musicians on it, all of the best hired guns of the time, the acoustic guitar part is my favorite on this one at 1:35.



I love checking your posts but your vid came up unavailable for me.


----------



## Floppystrings

BMFan30 said:


> I love checking your posts but your vid came up unavailable for me.



Ricky Skaggs - "Raw Hide" from the album "Bluegrass Rules".


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> Ricky Skaggs - "Raw Hide" from the album "Bluegrass Rules".


Searched everywhere but I think it's that missing video in that second Bluegrass Rules album playlist for me.

But I listened to some of the other tracks off that album just now and enjoyed it but then again I've been getting into outlaw country lately when I figured out why I didn't like country due to all the modern stuff.

Just recently learned how to ask for the right things so I can't stop listening to Outlaw Country for the life of me last few days.


----------



## Floppystrings

I'm more into the instrument skills in bluegrass myself. Ricky Skaggs did the whole commercial country thing but changed styles to bluegrass, this was after he had major success so it was seen as pretty cool that he changed styles.

Ricky Skaggs country:


A few years later, switch to bluegrass:


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> I'm more into the instrument skills in bluegrass myself. Ricky Skaggs did the whole commercial country thing but changed styles to bluegrass, this was after he had major success so it was seen as pretty cool that he changed styles.


Chickin' Pickin' is pretty impressive but I really just really dig the sound after hovering around these styles all my life but not really understanding country until I found outlaw country a few days ago.

It definitely takes skill to play the types of licks they play. I like that first track a lot but the second one came up unavailable for me again. Ricky Skaggs reminds me of Brian Eno who had commercial success in Pop music but then said screw this and basically invented ambient music with his music for airports album.


----------



## gunshow86de

Do yourself a solid and listen to this whole album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ABR are completely re-recording Leveler.


----------



## Spicypickles

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Go ahead, yell at me, but this man fucking RIPS. Some of his shit makes Marilyn Manson look like a bitch (which he is, that guy can go to hell).



Man, I generally don’t comment on others taste in music but this is hot hot garbage


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spicypickles said:


> Man, I generally don’t comment on others taste in music but this is hot hot garbage



I mean I'm not gonna go around bashing other people's stuff in this thread I disagree with but I just thought it was interesting so I figured I'd share. It's supposed to sound like ass, that's what noise is about.



City Morgue is a little less noise, a little closer to regular metal. Yall don't have to like it, it's just the most different thing I listen to to post on here. I figured everyone reading this thread already listens to enough Bolt Thrower/In Flames/Testament/Sodom.


----------



## H I G H W I N D

I've been listening to some of Ryan Martinie's work outside of Mudvayne and the brbr deng memes. It's quite good, really.


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of makes me want more Diablo Swing Orchestra (too bad they sucked after Balrog Boogie tho)


----------



## MFB

How DARE YOU?!

Everything besides Pacifisticuffs is solid as fuck, I mean, yeah it's obvious that _Butchers Ballroom _and _Sing Alongs for the Damned and Delirious_ are better than _Pandora's Pinata_, but you give me any of those and I'll enjoy them.


----------



## madwham

I've been stuck on Lovebites for the past few weeks. Although twin guitars is nothing new, the way both guitarists build interwoven solos, switching roles many times during solos that can last a minute or more, is just fascinating! And the singer has a really interesting voice, with touches of soul music here and there. Of the two songs below, the first one is more mid-tempo and epic, while the second is more typical, high-energy power metal.


----------



## Floppystrings

The last two songs sound like two totally different bands, I was always amazed by that.



NOT black metal, more like shoegaze:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hell yes! New music from the Speedy Swede.


----------



## Bdtunn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Hell yes! New music from the Speedy Swede.





Dammit, vocals......


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bdtunn said:


> Dammit, vocals......


His vocals are kind of bluesy, which don't work if you want stereotypical power metal. I don't mind them, though.


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I learned today, when looking up the tabs for Frankenstein that Ronnie Montrose (as well as maybe Rick Derringer, who is awesome) played on the track. I never knew that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Rest in Peace, Moms...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

like pantera, hatebreed, LoG and dm had a beautiful baby


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## Grindspine

My playlist has been strange of late;
Utsu-P - PTSD (vocaloid death metal)
The Prodigy - Fat of the Land (industrial pop electric dance)
Alan Walker - random songs on Youtube (edm)


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> like pantera, hatebreed, LoG and dm had a beautiful baby



Got my attention throwing out names like that. This is fucking great, thanks for showing me!


----------



## Kaura

First warm day today (18C/64F) and a warm day calls for some warm 80´s jams.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

It's so weird, like punk sorta riffing and power sounding major stuff and leads but the vocals are just wild


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> It's so weird, like punk sorta riffing and power sounding major stuff and leads but the vocals are just wild



Hah, they're pretty awesome.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Been listening to a lot of Deep Purple and Rainbow lately.


----------



## mbardu

I just _cannot stop_ listening to this on repeat


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## Jackillin

Started listening to these guys today. I like a lot of Prog bands out of Europe at the mo & these guys seem pretty interesting.


----------



## Floppystrings

I love this song:



Also used in The Lost Boys movie:


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've been binging lots of Yngwie Malmsteen, Rainbow, and Deep Purple. Anyone know if there is a guide to Hendrix's posthumous catalog? From what I understand, some of it is of poor quality and/or not worth the time, while other stuff is, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ronni Le fuckin' Tekro! His tone is so great on these two albums.


----------



## JD27

Been on an absolute TBDM rager since last week.


----------



## BMFan30

God damned album is so good.


----------



## BMFan30

This split is pretty spiffy too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I was checking out Buckethead's "Sigil Soundtrack" earlier, and was like, "Jesus, he's got a lot of albums!" I did a rough count (ie, 4 per row, 22 rows), only to realize they have 1/3rd of his catalog. Why the hell did he realize so much stuff? Apparently he released 31 albums one October, just so he could, apparently, have the 31st album called "Silver Shamrock"? I decided to check his stuff out after checking out a performance someone posted the other day in a Discord I am in because it was his birthday. Intro had noises from A Nightmare on Elm Street, and then the first actual song ripped off the first half of the main riff from Crazy Train. Also, while looking through his discography, I was reminded that he and ol Choptop have done some stuff together because, uh... dog will hunt for incoming mail, apparently.

Ah one... ah two... AND AH THREE!


----------



## BusinessMan

Not the new carnifex song that's for sure. It was awful


----------



## Wildebeest

I listened to the whole Rising Force album 2 times in a row driving home from work today, going to go listen a 3rd time right now so nothing bad will happen to me.


----------



## BMFan30

Black Metal FINLAND


----------



## VibTDog

https://hpgd.bandcamp.com/album/spectral-hymns


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## 73647k




----------



## thebeesknees22

this is probably the most non sevenstring to throw on, but...screw it! The weather's perfect. I'm not workin' .... I'm making it a jazz night.


----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Louis Cypher

my new favoute old guitarist Marc Diglio, not stopped listening to XYZ's Hungry album last week or two


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I've been listening to Liquid Tension Experiment 3 almost exclusively since last week. It's the best thing I've heard in years.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Rediscovered them last night. Haven't listened to them in years. Saw them back in 08, and wish I appreciated them more back then.


----------



## Floppystrings

There was a song I wanted to post and I had it in my head, and just a few seconds later I can't remember it anymore... I hate that. I'm getting old and it really sucks.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


>



I'm glad YouTube isn't wanting to load right now. Of all the songs, why couldn't you have picked something else, man?


----------



## Leviathus

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm glad YouTube isn't wanting to load right now. Of all the songs, why couldn't you have picked something else, man?



Here, does this work?


----------



## Floppystrings

I remembered the band...Thice. Damn, how could I forget. 





And then just three years later:





As they say, the rest is history... I wish I could sing like that. I have always been decent at doing almost anything with an instrument, but vocals...I had my moments when I was younger, but I definitely ruined my voice from screaming, drinking and smoking. Your voice is not like some new amp you can buy, you can't change the strings...once it goes it's gone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

me like the chuggas


----------



## Floppystrings

That reminds of when MTV had these things called bands on, sometimes they would have a video, and other times they would even play live:


----------



## Floppystrings

I feel like with my Thrice post I need to metal it up a bit.





I feel like a lot more people should know Prostitute Disfigurement, great music but I don't think people liked the old vocal style (I did lol):


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Here, does this work?



Hold on, I'm pouring bleach in my ears.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IbanezDaemon said:


>



Speaking of Ritchie Blackmore, after about 20 years of playing guitar (and learning the main riff to Frankenstein), I finally learned every beginner's first guitar riff.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Speaking of Ritchie Blackmore, after about 20 years of playing guitar (and learning the main riff to Frankenstein), I finally learned every beginner's first guitar riff.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IbanezDaemon said:


>


I just never bothered for some reason. I decided to mostly because I needed to add some E standard riffs / songs to the repertoire. I think the songwriting for Frankenstein, Smoke, and Carry On Wayward Son are pretty similar. Start in the same position on the neck. Smoke and Carry On have arpeggiated chord parts.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I just never bothered for some reason. I decided to mostly because I needed to add some E standard riffs / songs to the repertoire. I think the songwriting for Frankenstein, Smoke, and Carry On Wayward Son are pretty similar. Start in the same position on the neck. Smoke and Carry On have arpeggiated chord parts.



I can totally relate! Sometimes I just need to go back to riffs like that. (That Kansas riff is proper immense btw) Focus more on the basic mechanics. A lot of the stuff I dig is in Eb. Apparently standard tuning or concert pitch was a half step down for like a few hundred years or so and only changed about 60 years or so ago.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IbanezDaemon said:


> I can totally relate! Sometimes I just need to go back to riffs like that. (That Kansas riff is proper immense btw) Focus more on the basic mechanics. A lot of the stuff I dig is in Eb. Apparently standard tuning or concert pitch was a half step down for like a few hundred years or so and only changed about 60 years or so ago.


The Frankenstein riff is killer too. Edgar and Johnny have some killer tunes, and so does Montrose and Derringer, who both play on Frankenstein.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings

There used to be a few bands here and there back in the day that would make fun of their "scene" and how serious some bands would take their music, Guttermouth got a lot of hate at the time, but if you really knew what they were doing it was kind of genius. They were playing punk songs about how dumb punk was, and it was great, they were thrown off the warped tour at one point because they made fun of My Chemical Romance too much lol.


----------



## TheBloodstained

I discovered *Deafheaven* recently. Been on a pretty serious bender the last couple of days.
Ended up buying "Ordinary Currupt Human Love" on a limited colored vinyl pressing. Never knew how much I needed blackgaze in my life!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The Frankenstein riff is killer too. Edgar and Johnny have some killer tunes, and so does Montrose and Derringer, who both play on Frankenstein.



Spinning Frankenstein as I type this. Very cool....such a great groove to that riff.


----------



## BMFan30

Floppystrings said:


> they were thrown off the warped tour at one point because they made fun of My Chemical Romance too much lol.


----------



## watson503




----------



## BMFan30

TheBloodstained said:


> Never knew how much I needed blackgaze in my life!


Check out Alcest.



Guess I would consider Ellende post black than blackgaze but still an amazing band in it's own right. Worth checking out either way if you're into these types of styles. 

They're very relaxing to listen to when you're in the mood to zone out.


----------



## Nlelith

Groovy Metalcore


Classic Metalcore


----------



## gunshow86de

He's just on a whole other level.


----------



## Vegetta

New Insomnium dropped today


----------



## BMFan30

Vegetta said:


> New Insomnium dropped today



That was as great as I expected any Insomnium record to be! Surprised they just came out with something new because it's been a while.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

truly the stuff of nightmares


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> truly the stuff of nightmares



What in the fuck kind of pineapple neighbor sponging square pant sampling is this? 

Where is the pressure point to fade this fucking happ-angry fuckin' frown I'm having right now?

Waiyaminut, nicki minaj was feature in paranormal activity epissode where fiddy cent was strangled to health?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Helloween are killing it
I'm a European kid of the late 80s/early 90s, for me this is sublimated gold


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Kyle Jordan

Been on a huge Candlemass kick as of late.


----------



## zappatton2

Feeling nostalgic for the wholesomeness of 70's children's programming;


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Floppystrings

Revocation are recording a new album.


----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## Vegetta

BMFan30 said:


>




I have been listening to this a ton. They kick all kinds of ass.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I love APCs first two albums, very good songs, impressive detailed production...


----------



## JD27

AwakenTheSkies said:


> I love APCs first two albums, very good songs, impressive detailed production...




I enjoy those more than anything Tool has done.


----------



## BMFan30

Vegetta said:


> I have been listening to this a ton. They kick all kinds of ass.


 I was pretty surprised myself to see that come up recently as I haven't listened to them in like a year, so I forgot how good they really were. 

Seems it's a video to a track off this album they put out 6 months ago. Which I need to catch up on now since I missed it.


----------



## gunch

Floppystrings said:


> Revocation are recording a new album.




Dave needs to do another C# album


----------



## KnightBrolaire

science has gone too far


----------



## USMarine75

Song 1 and 3 are ridiculously awesome. Satriani+EJ tones and playing.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings

24 years ago...



I really wish they would go back to 6 strings for one more album. I think a lot of bands that have gone to 7 or 8 strings should do it, including Meshuggah. Different tunings make me play completely different, I have been playing some stuff in E standard lately and it's been so long... All those Thrash songs from the 80's, punk rock, classic rock. It's very cool to always have a nice standard tuned electric around. I'm even thinking of buying a Les Paul Studio from the early 2000's just for the memories.

This is a jam:


----------



## MetalheadMC

Korn reborn.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I wouldn't dare post Olivia Rodrigo here but I think her newest album is really really good. 

Anyways the Skid Row thread has gotten me back on my 80s kick and the Testament groove is ridiculously addictive. Like who else does shit like this?


----------



## gunshow86de

The unexpected jazz harmonica.


----------



## Ralyks

The Black Queen - Fever Daydream, since the logo is hard to see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## zappatton2

Been looking for this album for a while, finally found a decently priced copy


----------



## Floppystrings

Time for a blast from the past...some of these songs I haven't listened to in YEARS till now.

The build up to the solo at 3:00 in this song was great, such tasteful playing, I actually had a 25.5" scale tuned to G# to play this whole song back in the day and it was so fun to learn:



This song was so good, unfortunately live it sounded nothing like the album:



9 string guitars:



It's crazy how I almost completely stopped listening to Djent so fast. Like almost everything, aside from Meshuggah and I guess some Deftones stuff if that even counts.

Another one, Emmure had some pretty "rough" times but seemed to get better with this song:



Seeing what happened with the Acacia Strain is just sad...those vocals... SO monotone, I couldn't listen to them anymore, 3750 and the Dead Walk were great, but the riffs seemed to go away when they tuned down:


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## IGC




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I'm sure hipsters are really into that, but eh.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

IGC said:


>




@IGC I turned my wife on to Khruangbin last year and we'll hopefully be seeing them at a small Austin venue coming up later this year. 

One of my favorite performances by them...


----------



## TheBloodstained

Continuing my current blackgaze bender with the purchase of Møl - Jord. Gotta support my fellow danes


----------



## Kaura

There's something weirdly pervert being sentimental while jamming to your best friend's music but oh well.


----------



## gunshow86de

Julian Lage is truly in a class of his own. This whole trio is great, actually. I can't wait for the full album to come out.


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Kaura

Beautiful song for a beautiful day, although it's raining atm.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mbardu




----------



## BMFan30

Greek BM


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Leviathus

Favorite music video in years....


----------



## Vegetta

New Wolves In The Throne Room.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Everyone seems to hate this band, but this is a good instrumental, I used to listen to War Is The Answer a lot when I was younger..


----------



## Floppystrings

Deftones were probably my favorite band, and when Gore came out I was so disappointed I actually stopped listening to them completely, but recently I started listening to them again. The new album has some great songs. It seems to me like they were close to breaking up when they recorded Gore, those were the rumors at the time.

I read back in 2020 that Stephen bought a Marshall JMP-1 preamp, and basically recreated his White Pony rig. Some of these newer songs can actually be played on a 6-string tuned to drop C, which makes me wonder if Stephen did some (return to the old days) gear changes, and we just don't know. In these newer play-through videos it looks like he is using Killswitch Engage signature 8-string pickups possible custom shop (with the gray line) and not his signature pickups.



Something else, here is someone doing a cover of a new song on a 6 string tuned to drop C, and sounds really good:



They used the producer from Around the Fur, White Pony, and the s/t album on this one too. Stephen's first custom ESP had a floyd as seen in the 7 words video... Metallica did something kind of similar busting out the Mesa Mark IIC+ for their last album, and some of their old guitars as well, which had some of the best songs they have written since ...And Justice for All.

Bands using their old rigs is a cool thing. I think with sponsorships and the like we may not really know what goes on in the studio when it comes to gear.


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## watson503




----------



## nightlight

Tonnes of Deicide.


----------



## gunshow86de

My mind is thoroughly blown. I don't know that I've ever heard someone this expressive on the electric guitar. True mastery of the instrument.


----------



## MetalheadMC

The screamer of this band messaged me on Instagram so I would check them out. Glad I did. They're solid


----------



## watson503




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## IbanezDaemon

michael_bolton said:


>




The whole thing is the greatest piece of music ever written imho and the greatest piece of shred...a good bit before Paganini as well.


----------



## Floppystrings




----------



## BMFan30

French Black n Roll


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Floppystrings

It's kind of unfortunate that the new Mayhem EP will have cover songs, but I really enjoyed Daemon, some left over songs will be included though and here is one of them:


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Choop




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## BMFan30

Atmospheric Black from Spain


----------



## gunch

sus2 chords to level houses with


----------



## HarryJS

Hurry Up This Way Again - The Stylistics


----------



## Floppystrings

I'm buying a newer version Dual Rectifier soon, and I've been listen to songs that use one.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## works0fheart

Not sure how many of you have seen these yet, but man they're cool.


----------



## Ralyks

New Amenra showed up a few days early for me.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Got the talk box/vocoder bug again...







So basically everything by Byron Mr Talkbox Chambers.


----------



## nickgray




----------



## gunch

works0fheart said:


> Not sure how many of you have seen these yet, but man they're cool.




This is so sick


----------



## Choop

Floppystrings said:


> I'm buying a newer version Dual Rectifier soon, and I've been listen to songs that use one.



This album by In Mourning is cool -- has a rectifier on it and I think it's an extremely conspicuous recto tone.


----------



## BMFan30

Electric Wizard heavier than all fuck, as always.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BlackSG91

I now have the urge to start up me very own collection of cardboard cut out guitars.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

BMFan30 said:


> Electric Wizard heavier than all fuck, as always.




Reminds me of Hawkwind.




;>)/


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ralyks

Like since Mr. Bungle didn't put out a Warner Bros.-era Record, so Danny Elfman did it instead.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

my dad showed me the dead kennedys when i was a kid and i still crack up when this shit pops up in my playlist


----------



## BMFan30

KnightBrolaire said:


> my dad showed me the dead kennedys when i was a kid and i still crack up when this shit pops up in my playlist



I love Dead Kennedys! One of my favorite tracks by them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I love how politically schizophrenic the first album was.


----------



## beerandbeards




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunshow86de

Dudes rock.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Furtive Glance

16volt - Keep Sleeping


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album is so damn fun


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Black Sabbath - Dehumanizer, Eternal Idol (both are light years better than that dreadful sneaky squeaky in Church that is Born Again.)


----------



## Anquished

This is pretty sweet.


----------



## thorgan

Getting into the latest Fit For An Autopsy album and am not sure how I've slept on this band, they're like Gojira on those Florida bath salts that make you eat peoples faces


----------



## BlackSG91

Warning: The Surgeon General has determined that Heavy Metal is dangerous to your Heavy Mental health!


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## lurè

Miss this band so much


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Super YAZ!




;>)/


----------



## Ralyks

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Black Sabbath - Dehumanizer, Eternal Idol (both are light years better than that dreadful sneaky squeaky in Church that is Born Again.)



While we’ve established we have differing views of Born Again in the other thread, not only will I agree that these two albums are indeed better by a wide margin, Dehumanizer is tied with Sabotage for my favorite Sabbath album.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Ralyks said:


> While we’ve established we have differing views of Born Again in the other thread, not only will I agree that these two albums are indeed better by a wide margin, Dehumanizer is tied with Sabotage for my favorite Sabbath album.


It really blows my mind how high the praise is for what is a horrendously bad album. It's like trying to make a peanut butter and cream corn sandwich and calling it gourmet. Not only is it not gourmet, it tastes like shit.

I mentioned in the other thread that I'd have it dead last. I'd like to amend that, somewhat. I wouldn't just have it dead last. I'd have it so far behind, I'd set up tables and hospitalize the motherfucker by powerbombing it repeatedly Sid Vicious / Justice / Syco Sid style.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I've never checked out Armored Saint before, but ESP posted this on their Twitter account. I decided to check it out, and it sounds pretty rad. I'd love to hear John Bush sing on an album for George Lynch in the future. I thought John did a fine job in 'Thrax post Belladonna, but no matter what, people were going to want Joey back.


----------



## BlackSG91

My goal is to have everyone on this forum to worship me....or....you know what!









;>)/


----------



## CanserDYI

COLOUR. One of my favorite math/Pop/Garage bands. Absolute geniuses if you ask me, they have a transition in this song that goes from 4/4 to 11/4 with zero hesitation or pause and it flows sooooo well. They disbanded a while ago, but live on in a different band which i like a bit less, but still dig, Tangled Hair.


----------



## VibTDog




----------



## KnightBrolaire

almost 5 mins of tasty fucking riffs


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Alex79

I found this band HIRAES. It sounds like a mix of Amon Amarth and old Arch Enemy. The singer is amazing, apparently she also teaches how to growl. Me likey.


----------



## Leviathus

Haven't turned off the Queen for a week send help...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Leviathus said:


> Haven't turned off the Queen for a week send help...



You do need help... Hot Spaces, and some tracks after were just awful.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Parties & concerts keep it alive...YAZ!!!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Do you understand?




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Nice day for a party...isn't it?!




;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmm new Spirit Adrift


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## sirbuh

all on a fender solid state driven by a colorsound boost


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DJUNKDJUNKDJUNKDJUNK weeeeee.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Haven't heard this in decades, but I all I can think of is Eye of the Tiger with that vocalist.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## brett8388

Xoth


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album slaps


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


> this album slaps




I guess it definitely slaps...better than your uncoordinated guitar playing!


;>)/


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Brighter than a thousand Suns!




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Getting out my pitchfork...poking your head!




;>)/


----------



## erdiablo666




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## KnightBrolaire

very voivod/meshuggah esque in spots


----------



## gunch

Ingested is underrated, even by me


----------



## TheBolivianSniper




----------



## gunshow86de

Might be the first time ever that a non-metal album is my favorite of the year. Just so, so good.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Alex79

BlackSG91 said:


> ;>)/




That was awful! :-(


----------



## BlackSG91

KnightBrolaire said:


>




That was awful.


;>)/


----------



## USMarine75

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/jason-cameron-leaves-bury-tomorrow


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

And God so loved Soundgarden that he gave them his only song.




;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

https://www.tiktok.com/@yrushawn/vi...3480900175365&is_from_webapp=v1&is_copy_url=0


----------



## NotDonVito

I've been obsessed with hearing alternate key versions of old albums from my past, but they're rarely done as well as this.


This is ALMOST good, but there's something off with the volume. I want to learn how to do this myself specifically for COB songs, because the ones on Youtube are sadly not great.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mmr007




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Vegetta

New Insomnium


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## works0fheart

Not sure how interested you guys are, but here's one of the first interviews with Michael Keene after who knows how long.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Second day in a row listening to this album. 
Pretty underrated work on the scale of their other albums but it's a great one.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Senpai III!


----------



## Ralyks

Thank You Scientist recently had all 3 full lengths on wax in stock, so I snatched them up.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## USMarine75

*Alan Thicke Sings "Sweaty and Hot"*


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Sienna Skies !!!!


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ralyks

This makes for an interesting soundtrack to replaying Doki Doki Literature Club.


----------



## ETHER(AETHER)OFETHER

this dopeness


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## John

I've been listening to the new Times of Grace album.
Part of me appreciates it not being Hymn of a Broken Man 2.0 from start to finish, as much as that's one of my all-time favorite albums. Part of me also appreciates the slower passages throughout the songs. 

My favorite track on the album at this time is "Cold."


----------



## c7spheres

@Boofchuck Album he just dropped like 10 minutes ago! 

https://pascalfaurie.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Boofchuck

c7spheres said:


> @Boofchuck Album he just dropped like 10 minutes ago!
> 
> https://pascalfaurie.bandcamp.com/releases


Hahaha, much appreciated dude.


----------



## bastardbullet

c7spheres said:


> @Boofchuck Album he just dropped like 10 minutes ago!
> 
> https://pascalfaurie.bandcamp.com/releases



Count me in, enjoying the "wildlands" currently.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Working out to one of the first albums that got me into alt rock and metal!!


----------



## narad

My metal listening is like a subset of this thread so no point posting anything there, but on my kpop recs, I feel like Bibi is destined for greatness:


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

80's Japanese Ambient


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Choop




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## LCW




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mmr007

Omg its good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

good day drinking/bbq music:


----------



## gunshow86de

Whole video is cool, but that opening track. "Power Disco" is a great genre name.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yt algorithm is straight fire today


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Choop




----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ArtDecade said:


>


When you're done teasing, pleasing, and sporting a woody, you're likely to fall face down in the gutter!


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## gunch

Will Haven rips


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao



this one had me rolling


----------



## AryaBara

the new Vola!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the rhythm tones are so fuckin gnarly


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i like this better than the bmth original tbh:


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> the rhythm tones are so fuckin gnarly




That guy took my idea for getting a JEM and making it a caveman riff beatstick


----------



## gunch

Also still amazed how fucking good necro was live


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

KnightBrolaire said:


> i like this better than the bmth original tbh:



Her favorite hobbies are getting spit on, slapped, and messaging you on OnlyFans to sext.


----------



## spudmunkey

I'm an absolute sucker for a clever cover or mash-up.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Also still amazed how fucking good necro was live



They were insane live. I still remember the last time I saw them in like 2008 or 09. Muhammad and the guys roll up 2 hours late to Summer Slaughter Fest in MN (which was at 1st ave). Muhammad cranks his dual engl amps with 4 4x12s (dead serious) and immediately starts ripping Stabwound. They were easily the cleanest/tightest sounding band on that tour (which included Dying Fetus ffs). 
Man that summer slaughter fest was fucking stacked.


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Kaura

Ngl, I'm addicted to this song.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## AMOS




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## TheBloodstained

Have been on a serious Slipknot - Iowa bender after the passing of Joey (RIP dude), but finally turned my attention to something else because of this...

Now, I've never really been a fan of tech-death as such. I have massive respect for the genre and musicianship displayed within. I started following Dean Lamb's (guitarist, 8 string) YouTube channel early this year, because I really enjoy the content he makes, so I guess I've been slowly exposed to Archspires music that way, and I guess that's why I suddenly started digging it?
Anyway, have the album on preorder on vinyl


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Ngl, I'm addicted to this song.




There's a thing going on there, is the entire song like all within a 1/4 note or something?


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BMFan30 said:


>



"Only one will die"? They've gotten soft in their old age. Should be "only one WONT die."


----------



## Kaura

Seabeast2000 said:


> There's a thing going on there, is the entire song like all within a 1/4 note or something?



Yeah and people are saying stuff like it's intentional and the song is just a psychological experiment or something.


----------



## BMFan30

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "Only one will die"? They've gotten soft in their old age. Should be "only one WONT die."


I don't necessarily think that "I cum blood" should be topped with "here comes bloody dick copter" for me to still enjoy good ole Cannibal Corpse riffs but I'm still happier with that than the new Maiden or GnR record lol


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Seabeast2000

Kaura said:


> Yeah and people are saying stuff like it's intentional and the song is just a psychological experiment or something.



Definitely, I don't know theory but that shit is inorganic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kaura said:


> Ngl, I'm addicted to this song.



this has to be a joke right?
this shit makes rebecca black's friday seem like a masterpiece 
dat hoe so off key she could put yoko ono to shame


----------



## JD27

Why have I been so obsessed with this band this week after discovering them. I have no idea what to even call them, I’ve heard comparisons to Deftones, but outside of the occasional heavy guitar parts that’s not the same either.


----------



## Kaura

KnightBrolaire said:


> this has to be a joke right?
> this shit makes rebecca black's friday seem like a masterpiece
> dat hoe so off key she could put yoko ono to shame



Funny you mention that. I listened to Friday the other day and it nowhere near as annoying as I recalled. Sure the lyrics are kindergarten level but the song has a nice beat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Immense!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'm NEVER practising finger picking again...no point! Astonishing talent....even if you don't like this style of music....hit that play button!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm sure they've been brought up in this thread before, but I love me some sleep token. Not very technically amazing and the video's a little lame, but the music and the guy's voice slaps so hard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dudes remind me of death from above 1979 or 12 foot ninja, they just do whatever the fuck they want, and I love it.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## NotDonVito

God damn Ozzy whales on this album \m/


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## MetalheadMC

Found this band by accident this morning. I'm digging most bands I keep finding from Sweden it seems.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## craig-sansum

Blasting this currently


----------



## Humanoid

Oh man. The legendary metal record from 2004.


----------



## gunch




----------



## valkyrie




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

can metallica go back to drop g#


----------



## gunshow86de

If you haven't listened to this entire album, what are you even doing with your life?


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire

is gud


----------



## Ralyks

Midwife - Luminol. Such a tragically beautiful album.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> dudes remind me of death from above 1979 or 12 foot ninja, they just do whatever the fuck they want, and I love it.




Just recently discovered them on YouTube as a suggested video. Bought their last album “Technology “. The blending of all the different styles makes it a fun listen, a lot like Twelve Foot Ninja is for me.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Boofchuck

I can't believe how fucking good this is.


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## Josh Anidjar

Sam Jacobs (Ex- Afterimage): Dayglow


----------



## mmr007

This is one of those forever songs for me...I can NEVER get tired of listening to it and out of all the Les Paul players throughout pop music history it is Billy Duffy and this black LP that made me love the guitar and no longer see it as an uncool dad rock guitar


----------



## gunshow86de

Slower, doomier Gatecreeper. Great mixing and really nice cinematography/aesthetics. I also wonder if they will do 3 guitarists moving forward.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Jeffrey Bain




----------



## KnightBrolaire

God I miss ole sludgy Nile.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Anyone else dig Lovecraftian themes in metal?


----------



## Boofchuck




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

KnightBrolaire said:


>




One of my favorite Two Minutes covers to date


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Can't get enough of this performance:


----------



## Furtive Glance

Vai - Lotus Feet


----------



## mmr007

This guy's channel is exposing me to some heavier music I would not otherwise hear and I like it (other than behemoth...already familiar with that)


----------



## mmr007

Fuck this song is cool


----------



## mmr007

Oh fuck I think I am becoming a black metal and death metal fan...all by accident. So a couple weeks ago I was searching on youtube for a ESP camo review and that lead to a song by Marduk (the guitarist plays one so I guess that showed up in my feed). So I saw this guy's cover of it and I thought cool....I dig it. And now I have just let his channel play and each song that auto plays I like more than the last...oh my music algorithm is going to be so fucked now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## Heretick

Patiently awaiting the new Maiden and Cynic albums, and for Blind Guardian to announce their next one. It'll for sure be soon.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Choop




----------



## sirbuh




----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30

Somebody on here put me onto these Worble & Toxic Man skate videos off Thrasher by posting Worble III and I find this one day but I can't find the second anywhere if there even is one at all.

If it was you then show yourself infidel! Seriously I really need to scratch this itch, some of the sickest skating I've ever seen on these vids.

Edit: I found another.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

The Merrow is strong on this one 


Not exactly new music, but I enjoyed these 2 reaction/analysis videos so much.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mmr007

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I cannot stop listening to that


----------



## mmr007

ok I stopped listening long enough to start listening to other songs on his channel. Thanks for sharing. I love this kind of music


----------



## GenghisCoyne

KnightBrolaire said:


>


 that shit is so far up my alley it can see my molars


----------



## mmr007

I just bought his album on itunes. Unfortunately this one is not on it because this is the song that really grabs me. This shit is so beautiful and haunting. Again thanks for sharing KnighBrolaire!!!!


----------



## BMFan30

I will find a way to like your comment twice if you can guess what video this track is off of!


----------



## mmr007

Nobody does guitar face like Gary Moore.....and nobody but nobody better bitch about upper fret access on a les paul because....well...



Oh and if you've ever laid awake at night wondering if Appalachian bluegrass banjo has breakdowns then well...yes....yes it does


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Accoun

Not very unique, but I'm pretty sure I haven't really listened to them in 5+ years. Honestly, mostly listening to the album because of @Guitarjon's mention in his metal tones toplist video.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## X1X




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Nlelith

Appropriate song for today


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## CanserDYI

BMFan30 said:


>



jesus christ man, you trying to bring me back to high school?


----------



## BMFan30

CanserDYI said:


> jesus christ man, you trying to bring me back to high school?


----------



## CanserDYI

Back then it was all Anti Flag, Choking Victim/Leftover Crack, NoFX, etc. I almost forgot about those times....


----------



## BMFan30

CanserDYI said:


> Back then it was all Anti Flag, Choking Victim/Leftover Crack, NoFX, etc. I almost forgot about those times....


Haha I was transferred to that time last night when I was drinking so I rinsed so much old music to bring back some of that nostalgia. The music is still surprisingly good too, or maybe that's the nostalgia talking. Anti-Flag lyrics hit differently last night vs hearing it in HS.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I fucking love this sound


Also M16 should be talked about a lot more than it is bc it is easily the best German thrash album, it's like everything I liked about Testament minus solos and everything good about Slayer mashed up with cooler vocals, killer riffs, oddly good solos, and a fun if not shitty tone


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Also M16 should be talked about a lot more than it is bc it is easily the best German thrash album, it's like everything I liked about Testament minus solos and everything good about Slayer mashed up with cooler vocals, killer riffs, oddly good solos, and a fun if not shitty tone



MINUS solos? The solos were the best part!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Spaced Out Ace said:


> MINUS solos? The solos were the best part!




ohhh no I'm meaning the best part of Testament are the WICKED solos and yeah Bernemann can do some cool shit but he's not nearly on the level of Alex Skolnick's mind blowing shred.


----------



## zappatton2

I've gotta get oot and aboot today, so I decided to upload the ol' mobile device with a couple of new playlists;


----------



## BMFan30

zappatton2 said:


> I've gotta get oot and aboot today, so I decided to upload the ol' mobile device with a couple of new playlists;
> View attachment 97360


Ah the Walkman, the last thing Sony made that was any good. Necrot is good too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BMFan30 said:


> Ah the Walkman, the last thing Sony made that was any good. Necrot is good too.


Way to piss off a bunch of PlayStation fans in one go. Lol


----------



## BMFan30

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Way to piss off a bunch of PlayStation fans in one go. Lol


Playstation can't play any tape cassettes, when they do I will reconsider my rating. lol

I don't really play any games but if I did I would I would choose a pc with a controller so I can have the best of both worlds served to me with more than 30 frames per second and I'm not restricted to the speed of turning those sticks slower than granmudda churns butter.

Maybe it's not a popular opinion but I see no reason that anyone should buy game systems cause your pc makes them and runs them 100 times better than a system would. I can emulate games on it too and use a controller of my choosing if I'd like. I can play playstation games with an xbox controller if I wanted to on a pc.

Some rare fininancial situation is the only way I'd consider a gaming system if I even still played games. But even then I heard you can build a pretty decent pc on $500 or less.


----------



## BMFan30

"We're on the road you see were not on MTV but when we get there we won't shave our hair or be fags like Creed"


----------



## mmr007




----------



## gunch

Chewy rules so much


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## gunch

Remembering how friken good Misery Signals is


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Al is a monster player!! Immense picking technique...I hear a lot of his influence in Vinnie Moore's playing:


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Christian Muezner tearing it up. Reminds me of some Greg Howe and Joey Tafolla stuff from the Shrapnel days.


----------



## VGK17

I just found out about Blu DeTiger today. Digging it.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

IbanezDaemon said:


> Al is a monster player!! Immense picking technique...I hear a lot of his influence in Vinnie Moore's playing:



Didn't Eddie sort of steal a lick from Al Di Meola, but kinda made it simpler? Perhaps it was a Holdsworth lick, though. Either way, I don't know if he couldn't quite figure it out 100% or what, but he kind of just went for "close enough" and went with it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Didn't Eddie sort of steal a lick from Al Di Meola, but kinda made it simpler? Perhaps it was a Holdsworth lick, though. Either way, I don't know if he couldn't quite figure it out 100% or what, but he kind of just went for "close enough" and went with it.



Wouldn't surprise me at all. They all borrowed stuff from Al and Holdsworth.


----------



## BMFan30

Everything about this is so god damn good. Especially track 5.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

This is one of the best sounding symphonic/djent albums I've ever heard as someone who doesn't like that stuff, and this is by a VIDEO GAME COMPANY. It helps that I love the game but it's just beastly. Also they're endorsed by Jackson and if that isn't wild as hell lmao


----------



## gunch

Yearly occurrence where Terminal Spirit Disease and Slaughter of the Soul blow my wiener clean off


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## mmr007




----------



## mmr007




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

mmr007 said:


>



My keyboardist is so in love with Nero. Personally I don't see the appeal but then again we have differing tastes in industrial music. Nero does cool sound design though so there's that.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## mmr007

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> My keyboardist is so in love with Nero. Personally I don't see the appeal but then again we have differing tastes in industrial music. Nero does cool sound design though so there's that.


Not a huge fan but I discovered them by accident years ago and I get in moods where I want to just listen to them a lot…especially back when it was my workout music


----------



## mmr007




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## CovertSovietBear




----------



## gunch




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

gunch said:


> View attachment 97565


I feel personally attacked by this meme. Only thing missing is "...and sus4..."


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## fps

Eskimo Rentboy. You're welcome.


----------



## Alex79

Probably the most "pop" song they've done. Love it.


----------



## Alex79

This is just such a great song. I wonder if a new PAIN album is in the works.


----------



## X1X




----------



## Seabeast2000

Twists on classics that, to me, are a clear inspiration/tribute. Recently in my head so listening:



reminds me of this:



and this:



I don't quite know why exactly but reminds me of this:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Awwww shiiittttttt


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Leviathus

Mike Garson is too good in this.


----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## MetalheadMC

Little slower than I've been listening to lately, but this whole album is badass. Vocals remind me of Gojira with more grit. Overall, solid song


----------



## spudmunkey

Stabbing Westward's 2020 cover of The Cure's "Burn". Apparently there's a new album coming later this year (last album was 20 years ago).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This entire album is life. The Darkness are so goddamn good and it's a shame they aren't bigger


----------



## Accoun

Another album I haven't listened to in a good while.


----------



## Wannabe Prodigy

I've really been liking Teramaze! It's been a long time since I've found a band I've been able to enjoy this much.


----------



## gunch

the mostest bürtalz thrash


----------



## KnightBrolaire

hit me w dat good good


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## sleewell




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Kaura

My Friday night jam after a long and shitty week at work right after my second summer vacation. Never really realised that this song is named after a month so it's rather fitting.


----------



## Swarth

One of the best Death Metal albums


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I dig the guitar tones but ehh it just doesn't quite hit the mark for me. Devil Rides Out is pretty sick tho


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## gunch




----------



## thebeesknees22

new Spiritbox album finally dropped yesterday I think. (not sure since I just saw it)





I quite like it. (minus holy roller and circle with me. never really got into those two...not sure why those chose those two for the early singles. There are way better songs on the album)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

been listening to a ton of Goatwhore lately.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

New Alcatrazz Album Teaser. Release date October 15th. Now with Doogie White on vocals, Joe Stump: Guitar. Gary O'Shea: Bass, Jimmy Waldo: Keyboards. Mark Benquechea: Drums


----------



## gunch




----------



## Nlelith

Amazing album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

I remember this video.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

New:


Old:


----------



## John




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## IbanezDaemon

If you're suffering from Cacophony withdrawal symptoms give these guys a spin. Very Friedman/Becker on it.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch




----------



## gunch

The breakdown in this song fucks so hard


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still an untouchable album almost a decade later


----------



## wheresthefbomb

gunch said:


>




Wow I love this. I love his ambient work. I'd noticed some of the things he mentions deep listening with this track, but really appreciate the breakdown.

I think the elements he's identifying are important to a lot of ambient artists, groups like Stars of the Lid and SUNN use a lot of similar techniques to create movement in fairly static pieces.

I learned Aisatsana for my piano classes at university, it was very illuminating to break the piece down and see how it all fit back together. So simple and beautiful and brilliant. Aphex Twin is a genius. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

perfect sp00ky szn music


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## gunch

joosy


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Randy




----------



## mmr007

Seabeast2000 said:


> I remember this video.



I have always dug that song and Rage for Order will always be my favorite Queensryche album by far...Neue Regal was playing on my ipod in the car just as I got home


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

mmr007 said:


> I have always dug that song and Rage for Order will always be my favorite Queensryche album by far...Neue Regal was playing on my ipod in the car just as I got home


I'm not a fan of Gonna Get Close to You; that and Della Brown *from Empire) are 100% skips. The rest of the album is great, though. I love Walk in the Shadows and The Whisper. I also really like Surgical Strike and London. I don't care for Queensryche once Chris DeGarmo left. I tried to write a song that was sort of like Def Ryche once, though I'm not sure how well I accomplished that, as I am a fan of Steve Clark as well.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

damn this bob dylan cover slaps


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## gunch

I always thought Coheed was cool but never got mega into them; I'm getting bulldozed by their first 2 albums


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## beerandbeards




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Dwellingers

Pollars Collide - progressive Death metal. FFO Meshuggah. Nice sound, recorded live!


----------



## Dwellingers

Moar Polars Collide!


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## /wrists




----------



## Ralyks

Definitely the most I've spent on a single vinyl, and it was well worth it.


----------



## /wrists

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 98782
> 
> Definitely the most I've spent on a single vinyl, and it was well worth it.


Beautiful set up my man.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gunch

This album still has low-orbit kinetic barrage riffs and breakdowns and the tinge of reverb just makes it cut so nastily


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Tree

I, for some reason, unironically enjoy "Legends Never Die". It's objectively terrible, and yet...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The master at work:


----------



## John

thall


----------



## mmr007

But its kinda cheating because when am I NOT listening to this?


----------



## slimefuzz

this lady can stretch some strings


----------



## /wrists

Been listening to a bunch of Be'lakor recently.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

stupid video, fun song


----------



## gunch

Wish this guy and Oleg would hang out here again


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## gunch




----------



## /wrists

Not something I have on my rotation usually, but -


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## mmr007




----------



## Randy

I love the guitar solo in this


----------



## mmr007




----------



## KnightBrolaire

mmm dats some good blackened death


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## manu80

Well, usually i'm not a huge fan, I like Dimmu better, (more growl/thrash/death vibe-) but I must admit that the new Cradle of Filth is really good. Great riffs on this new album


----------



## gunshow86de

Finally Stef gets to my favorite Deftones song.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27




----------



## gunch

Yep going to listen to DEP, Botch and Deadguy all week now


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## BMFan30

JD27 said:


>



I genuinely enjoyed this and I stopped being a Whitechapel fan years ago but this impressed me.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## mmr007




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## mmr007

Mostly just because they are so much better than Limp Bizkit...and because Kathleen Hanna was so effing hot back in the day


----------



## Furtive Glance

Senpai III - Sithu Aye ^_^


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007

BMFan30 said:


>



Vocals are hard for me to take in general but I really dig the third track "Fear of Napalm" Thanks for posting


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Finally remembered to pickup the latest Master Boor Record:


----------



## gunch




----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30

mmr007 said:


> Vocals are hard for me to take in general but I really dig the third track "Fear of Napalm" Thanks for posting


You're welcome. I actually dig the vocals, so to each their own I guess.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Ralyks

I really need more shelving for my records...


----------



## gunch

@BMFan30 The Classicks


----------



## BMFan30

gunch said:


> [USER=94642]@BMFan30[/USER] The Classicks



For the past few months I cannot stop listening to old school death metal to save my own life. Been enjoying new releases that support the old school sound too. Like these releases. Death Metal Promotion channel on youtube does his uploads justice.


----------



## Mathemagician

Dat new Archspire. Holy fuck. Mmmmmm.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007

how epic can it be? None...none more epic


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## hidrozoo

BMFan30 said:


>




What a banger. I remember buying this album when it came out, blew my mind and had me a few days trying to figure it out Phobophile riff, the song I liked less, but the only one I dared to try. It has aged well.


----------



## hidrozoo

Albums in heavy rotation these last days:

Mortiferum - Preserved In Torment
Killing Joke - Night Time & Revelations
John Coltrane - Pretty much one album per day cycling early in the morning to work. Needed the vibes.


----------



## sleewell

i love this. its like funeral doom with actual bpms and sweet riffage, really heavy.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007

I like Satyricon. I decided....


----------



## mmr007




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007

Leviathus said:


>



seriously thanks for posting this. While I've heard of them...never actually listened to them until you posted and now I've listened to nothing else for like 3 days straight


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007

If I don't get this shit under control I will wind up hijacking this thread into a Satyricon appreciation thread. I've literally stopped listening to all other music right now other than this band


----------



## mmr007

I used to get email receipts saying "Your Apple ID was used to purchase.....(fill in various band songs)". The only receipt I got now say "We see you have an unhealthy obsession for Satyricon and you're making an unwise amount of purchases of their music. Is everything ok?"


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Just discovered this band and am blown away at their energy.


----------



## BMFan30

Argh I can' just listen to that song without the entire album.


----------



## zappatton2




----------



## BMFan30

Never got into Morbid Angel before but I'm glad I'm getting into them now. They are like a cross between Obituary and Death.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

New Alcatrazz. Joe Stump on guitar.....very Rising Force on it at times (I dig it btw):


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ralyks

Leviathus said:


>




Top 5 guitar solo.


----------



## Xaeldaren

New Archspire is killer, but I still can't get Alluvial's Sarcoma out of my head; it's my favourite album of the year, for sure:


I've been obsessed with the opening of this song since Wes played it in a demo back in 2020:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

*chef's kiss* so good


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Brian Molko's voice never ceases to amaze


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## ricky bobby




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Thank God for the Ultimate Killer Shots in the Dark.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

mmr007 said:


> If I don't get this shit under control I will wind up hijacking this thread into a Satyricon appreciation thread. I've literally stopped listening to all other music right now other than this band



Never got into Satyricon before, not sure what the reason was. Just never did I guess but I really like this.


----------



## BMFan30

Lyrics hit the spot


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the slide tone is *chef's kiss* soo good


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## gunch

Ola turned me on to 90's Testament and Exodus


----------



## Leviathus

I mean... wtf...


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Spaced Out Ace




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Necris




----------



## spacebard




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## High Plains Drifter

such copious talent...


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27




----------



## DaftFloyd




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

One of the sickest newer deathdoom bands out there. Great live recording too.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Hyping myself up for Allegaeon's new album. Hopefully it's more like this album and less like Apoptosis


----------



## sleewell

local fm rock station is doing a food drive. one of our fans donated to hear us on the radio. pretty badass tbh.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## X1X

This is 80's as hell but there's some incredible talent behind the composition IMO.


----------



## gunch

got my brontosaurus femur shattering


----------



## John




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Shame this group stopped playing. Really surprised this has so few views.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## zappatton2




----------



## mmr007

zappatton2 said:


>


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tech death bass playthroughs>>>>> guitar playthroughs


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

can't wait for the new album


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## manu80

Loving the last Volbeat


----------



## gunch




----------



## wheresthefbomb

these grandpas know how to make some goddamn drone that's for sure


----------



## BMFan30

wheresthefbomb said:


> these grandpas know how to make some goddamn drone that's for sure



You would call this Drone? That's interesting, I'm not discounting you either because your profile signature tells me that you know your way around Drone more than I do.

This has a cinematic country/western vibe that you could usually only hear in a western movie. I'm not disagreeing with you either, it's just that it's interesting to find such a unique piece of music I otherwise wouldn't have found labeled Drone. 

I'm definitely interested if you have more examples of music like this since this territory is totally new to me.


----------



## BMFan30

I haven't really listened to much of Pop Punk since I was probably like 16 but I was feeling pretty nostalgic today so I gave this a spin again.


----------



## BMFan30

Not feeling nostalgic anymore lol
I can only take those moments in briefly like hard candy otherwise it rots my teeth.

Loved everything 1914 has ever put out.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lita Ford - Dangerous Curves, Dancin’ on the Edge


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BMFan30 said:


> You would call this Drone? That's interesting, I'm not discounting you either because your profile signature tells me that you know your way around Drone more than I do.
> 
> This has a cinematic country/western vibe that you could usually only hear in a western movie. I'm not disagreeing with you either, it's just that it's interesting to find such a unique piece of music I otherwise wouldn't have found labeled Drone.
> 
> I'm definitely interested if you have more examples of music like this since this territory is totally new to me.



Turns out I have a _lot _to say about this, hahaha.

SUSS calls themselves "ambient country," so you're right on with that. To me, the drone aspects come with the repetition under the leads/melodies. The acoustic guitar is playing basically the same thing the whole time, moving into a more rhythmic trancelike function, sitting down into the ambient synth pads under everything and providing a melodic "home base" for everything else to pedal away from and back to. SUSS are masters of creating songs that have movement but also feel static, really gives that high-n-lonesome, big sky, endless horizon vibe.

As for further recommendations, SUSS' entire discography is great if you liked that video. _High Line_ is probably my favorite album of theirs, but they're all winners.

Tulsa Drone is an artist that shares a lot of explicit aesthetic elements with SUSS (ambient, country) but they're definitely doing their own thing. Tulsa Drone is a really great example of creating drones through rhythmic repetition (especially on that dulcimer, mmmmmm) rather than literal actual droning sounds, it's kind of their "thing." _No Wake_ is a good starter, but they have no bad albums.

https://tulsadrone.bandcamp.com/album/no-wake

Next up is Earth, started off in the early 90s as a heavy doom/drone act that would inspire the group SUNN to this day. Dylan Carlson went to rehab in the mid 90s and around that time started playing the much cleaner, heavily country-influenced drones that he's still doing today. This album is based on Cormac McCarthy's _Blood Meridian_, and also takes a lot of stylistic cues from Neil Young's _Dead Man_ Soundtrack (as well as borrowing the title from the dialogue). If you like it I also highly recommend their album _The Bees Made Honey in the Lions' Skull_.



Speaking of _Dead Man_, I consider this to be at the very least drone-adjacent as it performs a very similar function to the SUSS composition, which is to establish an overall vibe that the melodic elements of the piece pedal away from and back to. That is, in addition to being a _very_ obvious influence on Carlson's guitar work in HEX and later.



Hala Strana is one of many Steven R. Smith projects, if you like this at all I recommend taking a deep dive because he's a prolific recording artist and there's a lot to enjoy. This particular project was an attempt to explore eastern European folk music, and a lot of the songs are renditions of actual folk songs (though I am not sure which). This album and _Heave the Gambrel Roof_ are my favorites from Hala Strana.



One more Steven R. Smith project, this one much closer to "traditional" distorted guitar drone styles a la _Bees Made Honey_ Earth, though also definitely its own thing altogether. I really appreciate Steven R. Smith's work because, much like the above artists, it evokes a strong sense of being "folk" art and tapping into something primal and magical about humans and music.



Considering the folk roots of both country music and drone music, it's no real surprise that these two have found some common ground, or that experimental drone and folk broadly are finding common ground. Similarly, with electric guitar being such an amerikan icon, I think it makes a lot of sense that we are starting to see a lot of crossover between experimental guitar music and amerikana. Personally I find it very exciting, I play a lot of similar music to these artists so it feels like I'm "part" of something in a cultural sense. Reconciling my disconnected heritage with the artifacts of culture I was born into.


----------



## BMFan30

wheresthefbomb said:


> Turns out I have a _lot _to say about this, hahaha.
> 
> SUSS calls themselves "ambient country," so you're right on with that. To me, the drone aspects come with the repetition under the leads/melodies. The acoustic guitar is playing basically the same thing the whole time, moving into a more rhythmic trancelike function, sitting down into the ambient synth pads under everything and providing a melodic "home base" for everything else to pedal away from and back to. SUSS are masters of creating songs that have movement but also feel static, really gives that high-n-lonesome, big sky, endless horizon vibe.
> 
> As for further recommendations, SUSS' entire discography is great if you liked that video. _High Line_ is probably my favorite album of theirs, but they're all winners.
> 
> Tulsa Drone is an artist that shares a lot of explicit aesthetic elements with SUSS (ambient, country) but they're definitely doing their own thing. Tulsa Drone is a really great example of creating drones through rhythmic repetition (especially on that dulcimer, mmmmmm) rather than literal actual droning sounds, it's kind of their "thing." _No Wake_ is a good starter, but they have no bad albums.
> 
> https://tulsadrone.bandcamp.com/album/no-wake
> 
> Next up is Earth, started off in the early 90s as a heavy doom/drone act that would inspire the group SUNN to this day. Dylan Carlson went to rehab in the mid 90s and around that time started playing the much cleaner, heavily country-influenced drones that he's still doing today. This album is based on Cormac McCarthy's _Blood Meridian_, and also takes a lot of stylistic cues from Neil Young's _Dead Man_ Soundtrack (as well as borrowing the title from the dialogue). If you like it I also highly recommend their album _The Bees Made Honey in the Lions' Skull_.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of _Dead Man_, I consider this to be at the very least drone-adjacent as it performs a very similar function to the SUSS composition, which is to establish an overall vibe that the melodic elements of the piece pedal away from and back to. That is, in addition to being a _very_ obvious influence on Carlson's guitar work in HEX and later.
> 
> 
> 
> Hala Strana is one of many Steven R. Smith projects, if you like this at all I recommend taking a deep dive because he's a prolific recording artist and there's a lot to enjoy. This particular project was an attempt to explore eastern European folk music, and a lot of the songs are renditions of actual folk songs (though I am not sure which). This album and _Heave the Gambrel Roof_ are my favorites from Hala Strana.
> 
> 
> 
> One more Steven R. Smith project, this one much closer to "traditional" distorted guitar drone styles a la _Bees Made Honey_ Earth, though also definitely its own thing altogether. I really appreciate Steven R. Smith's work because, much like the above artists, it evokes a strong sense of being "folk" art and tapping into something primal and magical about humans and music.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the folk roots of both country music and drone music, it's no real surprise that these two have found some common ground, or that experimental drone and folk broadly are finding common ground. Similarly, with electric guitar being such an amerikan icon, I think it makes a lot of sense that we are starting to see a lot of crossover between experimental guitar music and amerikana. Personally I find it very exciting, I play a lot of similar music to these artists so it feels like I'm "part" of something in a cultural sense. Reconciling my disconnected heritage with the artifacts of culture I was born into.



Whoa, I loved every single one of those so much, I need to look into more into these bands. It completely just chilled me out and put me in a great headspace. Thanks a lot for sharing.

I've heard music like this in skate videos, movies and hell, even bars sometimes but I never really knew where to start on finding this type of material.

I'm definitely a fan now. I will check out more SUSS and Tulsa Drone but am open to other suggestions. This is fucking great. Do share your music if it's uploaded too!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

This kid is gonna be huge.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The rest of this album fell flat for me, the beginning of decades of mediocrity from Jenkins. This song, though, is an absolute certified A++ banger. Really love Cadogan's guitar work, he an Jenkins worked really well together. He has an amazing ear for voice leading and knows how to build up a truly ass-kicking pop song. The 2:49 "extended version" is still way too short, I usually listen to this 5 or 6 times before I'm satisfied.



Edit to avoid doublepost:

@BMFan30 I am glad you enjoyed those recommendations, they should keep you busy for a while! There are a few recordings on my bandcamp, this one being the most recent:
https://dronechurch.bandcamp.com/album/caveboy-boots

Recording is a relatively new skill, and I'm currently putting together some more material that I hope to release soon.

There is also this live recording from this last summer, which features myself and the audience in a battle to the death vs. thousands of mosquitos:


----------



## BMFan30

@wheresthefbomb Thanks for sharing your project, it does sound a lot like the recommendation you added indeed. 

Through your suggestions I now have some morning music to wake up to. It's perfectly tranquil. Good luck learning your way through the process of recording, it's very fun.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## jahosy

Brilliant!


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## gunch




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

I did not expect George Fisher's solo project to be this good


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## gunch




----------



## gunshow86de

That burst at 19:50. My goodness.


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> Shame this group stopped playing. Really surprised this has so few views.




I have their albums on Spotify, they're good but definitely something that when you listen to and finish, I don't know where to go next. Shame they hung it up though.


----------



## Werecow




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Werecow

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 101447


Oh man. I'm on a depressive music run, gonna have to get that album out now too. A classic.


----------



## AMOS

Melodic Death Metal, various artists


----------



## Ralyks

Werecow said:


> Oh man. I'm on a depressive music run, gonna have to get that album out now too. A classic.



Seeing them in February in Poughkeepsie if covid doesn't move it. Very psyched. I actually thought the sequel they released recently wasn't had.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> I have their albums on Spotify, they're good but definitely something that when you listen to and finish, I don't know where to go next. Shame they hung it up though.



I definitely get that. Not all groups have that effect. It's a special, bittersweet feeling.


----------



## Necris




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## gunch

MBE fucking RIIPS


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## wheresthefbomb

It's a Dax kinda morning


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

Sleep Token - Sundowning. I'm pretty confident this is a new top 10 all time record for me. Definitely a new desert island record.


----------



## PatientMental76




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Ericjutsu

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 101455


what vinyl player is that and how do you like it?


----------



## Scooter1969

My therapist (for anxiety/panic attacks) mentioned that I should try listening to slower tempo music at night, as a calming tool.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Playing is still as lyrical as ever.


----------



## mxbraud

Listening to the same music since the 80's and that will never change. Alot of this new stuff sounds like people over thinking everything and trying to re-invent the wheel. lol


----------



## BMFan30

AlexCorriveau said:


> I did not expect George Fisher's solo project to be this good



Me neither, heard it on the Jasta Show channel and I was highly impressed. Not sure when that whole album is going to come out but I can't wait for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Choop




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Mortargag

Rubezahl 
Black Lodge
Emperor

My last few listens.


----------



## gunch

fawn limbs and frontierer and some machine girl


----------



## ElectricBaliset

Just discovered Boris a few days ago; I mean, I've been aware of them for a long time, but never really dug in before now. I feel like a band that runs the genre gamut every album sounds like a mess in the making on paper, but I've got to say, really dig it.

I can see where they seem to have a pretty big fanbase that are always eager to hear them doom out some more, but even their poppier stuff has this clever edge to it that I can really get into.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ElectricBaliset said:


> Just discovered Boris a few days ago; I mean, I've been aware of them for a long time, but never really dug in before now. I feel like a band that runs the genre gamut every album sounds like a mess in the making on paper, but I've got to say, really dig it.
> 
> I can see where they seem to have a pretty big fanbase that are always eager to hear them doom out some more, but even their poppier stuff has this clever edge to it that I can really get into.




Boris is great!


----------



## littlebadboy

I got bitten by the 80s these past few days...



Best decade of my life.


----------



## Kaura

Is it weird for a 7yo boy to have this album cover as a poster on the bedroom wall? Because I did back in the day. 
Seriously, I've been jamming to this album for the whole weekend. One of the first albums I ever bought and still my favorite HIM record.





littlebadboy said:


> I got bitten by the 80s these past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> Best decade of my life.




Just Died In Your Arms by Cutting Crew is one of my favorite 80´s jams.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this shit cracks me up, I was listening to this while killing filthy imperials in skyrim


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## nickgray




----------



## Kyle Jordan

After watching lots of Euge Valovirta videos, I checked out one of the bands he’s in and these guys fucking SLAY! If you like heavy melodic metal, check Cyhra out.


----------



## chipchappy

Haunted Shores - Hellfire


----------



## DeathByButterslax

chipchappy said:


> Haunted Shores - Hellfire




really digging this one


----------



## ArtDecade

What does it take to turn you on?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Wildebeest

Hop in boys it's Sade time


----------



## Steinmetzify

Wildebeest said:


> Hop in boys it's Sade time




Right? She’s the GOAT


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30

Kaura said:


> Is it weird for a 7yo boy to have this album cover as a poster on the bedroom wall? Because I did back in the day.
> Seriously, I've been jamming to this album for the whole weekend. One of the first albums I ever bought and still my favorite HIM record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Died In Your Arms by Cutting Crew is one of my favorite 80´s jams.



I didn't have any HIM posters but I think we all finger banged a chick in the car to this album in high school.


----------



## Elizzcap

Hi all, wanna share dark folk band, I think they are cool, found them few days ago.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

muse actually sounding somewhat heavy again


----------



## AMOS




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

BMFan30 said:


> I didn't have any HIM posters but I think we all finger banged a chick in the car to this album in high school.


I didn’t, thank Godzilla. The band was a bit after my time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

If Sepultura was from NZ


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqIrhhxPR78

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxl2mtcxieE

scrungly chungie beatdowns


----------



## Neon_Knight_




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I miss Himsa.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## wheresthefbomb

The real Supercollider


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## sleewell




----------



## narad

Old stuff but just found these and DirectTV/Guitar Center Coheed and Cambria sessions and everything is so awesome:





Not sure what they're playing through, tone is a bit shrill but fits the vibe.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NoodleFace

From Steve T's new video (sorry)


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Abbath is what I wish Black Sabbath always sounded like. Definitely not the super gritty shit off the previous album and way more trippy but I think it'll be a good album, the singles are great. He's being way too obvious about flexing his guitar skills tho, the intro for the other single out is pretty fucking nuts and the solos are all good.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## gunch

Fused is so good man


----------



## zappatton2

Scooter1969 said:


> My therapist (for anxiety/panic attacks) mentioned that I should try listening to slower tempo music at night, as a calming tool.



Oh my glob, I haven't heard that A.C. album in yeeears!!! I still remember all the lyrics to I Respect Your Feelings, lol!!


----------



## Alex79

I don't know if this has been posted before, but it's very much to the taste of many board members.


----------



## sleewell

this album is fantastic.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## CanserDYI

BMFan30 said:


>



ssssshit you just reminded me of Jerome, EAT THE FUCKIN GUN lol those were good times.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Tree

KnightBrolaire said:


>



God, Heartwork is still so killer. I've been chasing that guitar tone lately on my HX Stomp, and I think I'm finaly getting close. 




CanserDYI said:


> ssssshit you just reminded me of Jerome, EAT THE FUCKIN GUN lol those were good times.


I was scrolling through this thread and saw Jerome, and was about to say the same thing 
The Myspace days were *nuts *for bands. It's too bad it fell by the wayside like it did. It was a seriously good platform for artists to reach a shit ton of people.


----------



## CanserDYI

Tree said:


> God, Heartwork is still so killer. I've been chasing that guitar tone lately on my HX Stomp, and I think I'm finaly getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> I was scrolling through this thread and saw Jerome, and was about to say the same thing
> The Myspace days were *nuts *for bands. It's too bad it fell by the wayside like it did. It was a seriously good platform for artists to reach a shit ton of people.


I had some deathcore tracks on myspace and I was stupid back then and didnt back them up or anything I figured myspace was coo'. It wasn't. Now I'll never hear my pathetic 17 year old chugs.


----------



## Tree

CanserDYI said:


> I had some deathcore tracks on myspace and I was stupid back then and didnt back them up or anything I figured myspace was coo'. It wasn't. Now I'll never hear my pathetic 17 year old chugs.


I luckily have my first band’s EP still. But all of our random singles after that are gone. Maybe for the better, but I’d be lying if I said I didn’t want to listen to them sometimes for nostalgia purposes.

EDIT: this might actually be a good idea for a thread. Have people post their MySpace era tracks


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Abbath is what I wish Black Sabbath always sounded like. Definitely not the super gritty shit off the previous album and way more trippy but I think it'll be a good album, the singles are great. He's being way too obvious about flexing his guitar skills tho, the intro for the other single out is pretty fucking nuts and the solos are all good.



What happened to that rebooted version of Immortal?


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Mprinsje




----------



## Ralyks

My local record store helped make tonight a total Prince night.


----------



## BMFan30

CanserDYI said:


> ssssshit you just reminded me of Jerome, EAT THE FUCKIN GUN lol those were good times.


I just found them when I posted that a few days ago so now I have to listen to "Eat the Fucking Gun"

Well damn these dudes are much, much younger than I thought they'd be because they sound older than Satan.


----------



## BMFan30

Tree said:


> God, Heartwork is still so killer. I've been chasing that guitar tone lately on my HX Stomp, and I think I'm finaly getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> I was scrolling through this thread and saw Jerome, and was about to say the same thing
> The Myspace days were *nuts *for bands. It's too bad it fell by the wayside like it did. It was a seriously good platform for artists to reach a shit ton of people.


I miss Myspace in all seriousness, it was fun. Fadebook was so much worse and everything after that is even worse than Mark Cuckenberg.

I want Tom back as my friend. Those truly were the days, I was actually excited to log onto that shit everyday after school to see what my friends were listening to, or what new band I might find through them or freely browsing the site.


----------



## BMFan30

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Abbath is what I wish Black Sabbath always sounded like. Definitely not the super gritty shit off the previous album and way more trippy but I think it'll be a good album, the singles are great. He's being way too obvious about flexing his guitar skills tho, the intro for the other single out is pretty fucking nuts and the solos are all good.



I know Immortal is a very successful and popular bm band but I rarely see them getting love because Abbath happens to be a hilarious dude but he still loves black metal as much as anyone else. He's just evenly as funny a comedian as he is talented as a musician. 

Glad he's getting some love, you should check out some of his work when he's featured in other unsuspecting bands. Like Igggor or Jamey Jasta. He seems to just pop up in the most random projects but always adds something great to those collaborations. Abbath is a top notch dude!


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Marked Man

Leviathus said:


>




I can tolerate this kind of modern metal vocals. I just don't like it when so many bands go full Cookie Monster/Grizzly Bear. 

The most aggressive vocals I can take in that direction would be one T. Warrior. He always sounded like a demented, drunken North Man swinging an axe, and to this day I've rarely understood more than a few lyrics per song, but MAN did he give off aggression!!  Not Cookie Monster. And he has a recognizable midrange character to his guitar crunch over the years, one of my faves.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Workout music this morning


@Mprinsje your band is rad, and is what I'm listening to now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## Mprinsje

wheresthefbomb said:


> Workout music this morning
> 
> 
> @Mprinsje your band is rad, and is what I'm listening to now.



Hey thanks so much!


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Teens/20s: "emo and all adjacent genres suck"
30s: "every band I like is a screamo band"


----------



## neurosis

BMFan30 said:


> I miss Myspace in all seriousness, it was fun. Fadebook was so much worse and everything after that is even worse than Mark Cuckenberg.
> 
> I want Tom back as my friend. Those truly were the days, I was actually excited to log onto that shit everyday after school to see what my friends were listening to, or what new band I might find through them or freely browsing the site.


Myspace is so underrated in the big scheme of things. For me, living in Spain it opened a world of music and connections that I couldn't have dreamt of just ordering Revolver or Guitar World at the very few newspaper kiosks that would agree to import it. It put me in contact with people overseas, made me get into coding for a while and I even met my wife not here. Myspace embodied many of the flaws and virtues of a grassroots type of web. We're living in a more standardized environment now for sure. Also F yahoo for deleting all our messages after acquiring the platform.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

that time of year again


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

stupid cover art but the riffage is *chef's kiss* excellent


----------



## Dekay82

Been doing a deep dive on ETID, going through their catalog. They are consistently great. I think the high points thus far for me are Hot Damn!, New Junk Aesthetic, and Low Teens. Everything else is still pretty solid.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Exquisite.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30

neurosis said:


> Myspace is so underrated in the big scheme of things. For me, living in Spain it opened a world of music and connections that I couldn't have dreamt of just ordering Revolver or Guitar World at the very few newspaper kiosks that would agree to import it. It put me in contact with people overseas, made me get into coding for a while and I even met my wife not here. Myspace embodied many of the flaws and virtues of a grassroots type of web. We're living in a more standardized environment now for sure. Also F yahoo for deleting all our messages after acquiring the platform.


Damn congrats, seems you've gotten a lot more out of it than most people which is great. 

Definitely agree, Myspace made social media was actually fun and made you look forward to hanging out at the house by yourself instead of loathing coming home after hanging out with your friends.

Social media now pales in comparison to the Myspace days. It's all shitty corporate ad spaces now vs a spot where you'd hang for your own enjoyment. I wish it would come back because there isn't anything close to it now, I think it helped a lot of bands get some recognition and connected them to fans. 

I notice social media today is just fragments of Myspace split into different sites, like one site has images, another would have music and media then something else is for chatting with your friends when we used to have all that in once space. In retrospect we were spoiled by that before since now everything is sterile and boring.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this song always cracks me up


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Masoo2

Blends my love of Movements and Paramore perfectly wtf, along with some Secret Eyes vibes

why hadn't anyone told me about them earlier


----------



## CanserDYI

Dekay82 said:


> Been doing a deep dive on ETID, going through their catalog. They are consistently great. I think the high points thus far for me are Hot Damn!, New Junk Aesthetic, and Low Teens. Everything else is still pretty solid.


One of those bands that I keep saying "I'll dive in soon" and never do. I think I'll try them out soon.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## KnightBrolaire

new AAL


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## jruivo26

I'm on a Michael Romeo binge since watching his latest vid. I have been a fan of SX for more than 10 years now, but his War of the Worlds pt.1 album is now on repeat


----------



## Masoo2




----------



## Leviathus

Been diggin Chimera lately...


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ArmanoGuitar

Black Sabbath - Sabbra Cadabra


----------



## gunshow86de

Sorrow and Extinction came out 10 years ago, I am old.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

when you listen to too much Gorguts/ Portal


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## CovertSovietBear

Listening to Big KRIT's last album has his new one wasn't what I was expecting and/or was hoping for


----------



## KnightBrolaire

such a good album


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> such a good album



Very underrated band, all their stuff is great.


----------



## gunshow86de

Lots of cool recommendations I hadn't heard of before.


----------



## gunch

Oh come on defiant imagination isn’t that under rated


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Joe Haley's solo is magnificent


----------



## KnightBrolaire

reminds me of early LoG


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Been listening to these guys in rotation a lot as of late in no particular order

1. Thornhill
2. Invent Animate
3. Like Moths to Flames
4. Resolve


----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


> Sorrow and Extinction came out 10 years ago, I am old.



I fucking love Pallbearer, in the same vein as YOB, of course.
Thanks for making me listen to worlds apart again.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## neurosis

KnightBrolaire said:


> reminds me of early LoG



I've been wondering where they are headed. They sound huge and I can see how some of it reminds you of LOG. I am not huge on the main vocal delivery but really like when they do the deeper Crowbar type of chant.

There's the collaboration with Knocked Loose and they are taking good care of their image with good videos and high energy footage. I wouldn't be surprised if the grow a fair bit in the next year.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

neurosis said:


> I've been wondering where they are headed. They sound huge and I can see how some of it reminds you of LOG. I am not huge on the main vocal delivery but really like when they do the deeper Crowbar type of chant.
> 
> There's the collaboration with Knocked Loose and they are taking good care of their image with good videos and high energy footage. I wouldn't be surprised if the grow a fair bit in the next year.


Their earlier stuff is definitely heavily Crowbar/Pantera influenced (especially vocally). Considering how groove/numetal/core are making a comeback I have a feeling they may be blowing up soon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

SOI's new album slaps hard


----------



## Ralyks

Pretty sure this is better than most or all of Child Soldier.


----------



## DISTORT6

NJHC


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


>




<3<3<3 I cri evry tiem


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## teamSKDM




----------



## Masoo2

teamSKDM said:


>



Ethel is such a great artist. Very excited to see where the next year or so will take her. Takes me back to when I first discovered Lana Del Rey around the release of Born to Die.

Wicca delivers as always, Been on a kick of his work lately.


----------



## BMFan30

Support Ukrainian Metal.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## gunch

melon's shout for internal suffering is legit, they're like early origin + disalvo cryptospy + a little spawn of possession


----------



## Wusthof XIII

Right now this is one of my favorites. Plus I am going to see them live on 3/13:


----------



## CanserDYI

Loving all this hardcore, fellas, keep em pumping. Bring hardcore back.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Jesse7620

Old but good ..


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Naxxpipe

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Was just gonna reply with that exact Hath album.

Also:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## syzygy




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Giest

Necrophagist.

Still.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

all you guys out there, tryna act like Al Green


----------



## mikelikesmetal

excellent fucking album


KnightBrolaire said:


>


----------



## mikelikesmetal

love me some tech death


----------



## Kaura

Disco never dies.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Rocka Rolla




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

So I guess Primus is touring? And they are covering Rush's Farewell to Kings? After their regular set? wtf?


----------



## BMFan30

More Ukrainian metal.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Marked Man

Seabeast2000 said:


> So I guess Primus is touring? And they are covering Rush's Farewell to Kings? After their regular set? wtf?




I've been on a major Rush rediscovery trip lately. Looking back, I had mostly listened to about 4-5 albums only over my lifetime, but there are plenty of other treasures out there.....

I am also an avid drummer and highly influenced by Peart, especially the big tom rolls across the entire kit. Makes me want bigger and bigger kits!


----------



## Seabeast2000

Marked Man said:


> I've been on a major Rush rediscovery trip lately. Looking back, I had mostly listened to about 4-5 albums only over my lifetime, but there are plenty of other treasures out there.....
> 
> I am also an avid drummer and highly influenced by Peart, especially the big tom rolls across the entire kit. Makes me want bigger and bigger kits!



I might rediscover the pre 1980 catalog, been a long time. Mostly been a Permanent Waves-MP-Signals guy and just got turned off by a lot of the GUP onward stuff for whatever reason.


----------



## gunshow86de

Subscribe to Ken's Death Metal Crypt, he usually posts lots of sick obscure old albums and demos. Occasionally he posts newer stuff like this. Either way it's always filthy death metal.


----------



## Ralyks

Seriously, like 90% of my listening the last week or two had been Cannibal Corpse. The other 10% has been Morbid Angel.
Also I freaking love that main 5/8 riff.


----------



## Noodler

Been listening to Evanescense's Fallen album from 2003. Nostalgia is a crazy thing.


----------



## Marked Man

Seabeast2000 said:


> I might rediscover the pre 1980 catalog, been a long time. Mostly been a Permanent Waves-MP-Signals guy and just got turned off by a lot of the GUP onward stuff for whatever reason.



I'm more the opposite. I listened mostly to pre 1980 + Moving Pictures + Roll The Bones (really like the modern '90s sound on Bones), but lost track of them in between and after Bones. I've been discovering Power Windows forward for the first time over the last year or two. I dig synths a lot when applied with some powerful drumming and at least SOME guitar, so I don't mind that era, although they traveled so far from their core sound so fast....

Just about finished thru the late '80s and on to the '90s forward soon.

It's been tough to break old habits because the albums up to '82 are so timeless and nostalgic for me. I love the old videos of them at Le Studio with the big windows and snow outside.....now it is gone along with Neil and Rush itself.....leaving only memories....sigh...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## thebeesknees22

new Crosses ††† came out. I'm really diggin' these two a lot a lot. Hope they do another full LP at some point.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Marked Man said:


> I'm more the opposite. I listened mostly to pre 1980 + Moving Pictures + Roll The Bones (really like the modern '90s sound on Bones), but lost track of them in between and after Bones. I've been discovering Power Windows forward for the first time over the last year or two. I dig synths a lot when applied with some powerful drumming and at least SOME guitar, so I don't mind that era, although they traveled so far from their core sound so fast....
> 
> Just about finished thru the late '80s and on to the '90s forward soon.
> 
> It's been tough to break old habits because the albums up to '82 are so timeless and nostalgic for me. I love the old videos of them at Le Studio with the big windows and snow outside.....now it is gone along with Neil and Rush itself.....leaving only memories....sigh...


I read some shit about them possibly touring without Peart, mainly just the headline, and I laughed, then closed the tab. What a dumb idea if they go through with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Tree

Because this is still the best song I've heard in years


----------



## gunch

these vocals are fried fuckin crispy


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Masoo2

Buster Odeholm's new project is dropping an EP tomorrow, major Dealer/Varials/Alpha Wolf/Darkmatter vibes


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## beerandbeards

Been jamming a lot of Thundercat and Khruangbin lately.


----------



## Masoo2

The ending of this solo still gets me every time (2:30-2:40)


----------



## gunch




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


>




This is fucking rad, thanks for sharing. Mutilated Tyrant just put out new music too, slightly different BM vibes:


----------



## CanserDYI

This song is deeply moving to me, and always makes me almost cry, but it's just such a good song.


----------



## Masoo2

KnightBrolaire said:


>



dude WOW this is nice


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Jesse7620




----------



## Choop




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

This song is a serious ear worm. I randomly started singing this at work for like 15 minutes while driving a forklift and then I gave up and put the actual song from my phone.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## gunch

Intestine Baalism rips


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Asphalt driver

Goliath said:


> This forum needed this post so here you go.
> 
> Right now I am listening to a mix of G3 live clips.


I currently have some John coltrane, Rachmaninoff, Tool, Eve 6, Matchbox 21, and a few other things


----------



## youngthrasher9

The new Scumfuck album is a ripper for modern slam. Dickie Allen gets to do something a little different and rawer than IA here and I’m digging it thoroughly.


----------



## sleewell

this is tasty AF


----------



## gunshow86de

This album flew under the radar last year...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> This album flew under the radar last year...



I was just about to post the full album link. Pretty sick album


----------



## rokket2005

New Carpenter Brut album is out today, so I'll be listening to it for the next few days. Got most of the way through it while making dinner tonight and upon a cursory listen I definitely like Leather Teeth more.


----------



## mikah912

New The Zenith Passage! (pretty much my favorite prog/tech/death band now):


----------



## AMOS

Petrucci! The Flamenco solo he does at 3:26 is amazing. He uses the piezo on his Majesty


----------



## sirbuh

ideally we see a MA remaster or first master albeit doubtful


----------



## Giest

Been listening to John Scofield a lot lately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Kaura

I hate how much this slaps. OY VEY!


----------



## Thaeon

The Prodigy - No Tourists

Also literally always in regular rotation for me:
Agent Fresco - Destrier
Tycho - Awake


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunch

Dim Mak tonite I think


----------



## gunshow86de

One of the best channels on Youtube. Lots of great and (relatively) obscure 70's fusion, funk, afrobeat instrumental stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

Finally gave Tash Sultana a try since I own her signature Strat. This is actually pretty trippy!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Someone called in and requested Ladytron when I had a radio show in my late teens. I played the first song off this album and was hooked, instant classic. Really became an influence on my playing, as well. I've found myself echoing their stylistic choices fairly often.






KnightBrolaire said:


>




I didn't know Sakis was doing solo stuff. I really love his voice, but haven't found much that RC has done in the past few years to be super inspiring. This is fine but not grabbing me at all. Not to speak ill of them, they already wrote enough kickass songs for a couple lifetimes. Glad to see he's still doing stuff anyway, I'd love to see him/RC live.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> Someone called in and requested Ladytron when I had a radio show in my late teens. I played the first song off this album and was hooked, instant classic. Really became an influence on my playing, as well. I've found myself echoing their stylistic choices fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know Sakis was doing solo stuff. I really love his voice, but haven't found much that RC has done in the past few years to be super inspiring. This is fine but not grabbing me at all. Not to speak ill of them, they already wrote enough kickass songs for a couple lifetimes. Glad to see he's still doing stuff anyway, I'd love to see him/RC live.



His solo stuff just sounds like more RC tbh. I agree that the last few RC albums definitely aren't as good as earlier stuff.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

HIs solo stuff is hit and miss for me, but when it hits it _*HITS.*_


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

gimme more hardcore adjacent shit


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## teamSKDM

been recently listening to LSDREAM , dude is the big guns in edm/dub/hiphop , an absolute monster of a producer and performer


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Dax <3


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gives me Bask/The Sword vibes


----------



## Kaura

Been jammin' to this all night long. The Smiths were such an obscure anomaly of the 80's.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## John




----------



## gunch

Trying to listen to Defiant Imagination by Quo Vadis but it's not on youtube or streaming services


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Choop

Been on a Coheed kick the past couple of days.


----------



## gunch

COME ON BITCH WHY AREN'T YOU LAUGHING NOW


----------



## Choop

gunch said:


> COME ON BITCH WHY AREN'T YOU LAUGHING NOW



I forgot how angry and dark their lyrics are...


----------



## iamaom

Aahhhh I'm getting old.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

This album is so good


----------



## gunshow86de

I always thought the problem with Dance of Eternity was that is was too slow.


----------



## MoonJelly

Older stuff, type o negative, paradise lost, and filter all been living in my mix a lot these past few months. It's inspired me to learn more bass riffs.

Newer stuff, rivers of nihil, machine head, moon tooth, fear factory, and soilwork's later albums. I've listened to Bloodstone & Diamonds a number of times lately and I think it's become my favorite Machine Head album. Post-thrash at its peak, so cinematic, aggressive, angry, strong narratives...man do these guys have range. I especially love "Sail Into The Black" and "Eyes of the Dead".


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## beerandbeards

gunshow86de said:


> I always thought the problem with Dance of Eternity was that is was too slow.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## /wrists




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Funny am actually watching this on 2nd screen atm.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## AMOS

Frank Marino recorded live this month, first time I recall an SG with three single coils


----------



## KnightBrolaire

god I remember listening to this in middle school. still goes super hard


----------



## Naxxpipe

This is still a banger of an album, and I finally got to see them live this weekend.


----------



## neurosis

STRHelvete said:


>



Didn't expect to find this here today. Nice surprise. I have been on a kick jamming to barbarian recently. Do we know what happened to these guys? Why they sort of faded in popularity? I remember around the 2000s even Metalcore bands like Shadows Fall were wearing their T-shirts in press photos.


----------



## STRHelvete

neurosis said:


> Didn't expect to find this here today. Nice surprise. I have been on a kick jamming to barbarian recently. Do we know what happened to these guys? Why they sort of faded in popularity? I remember around the 2000s even Metalcore bands like Shadows Fall were wearing their T-shirts in press photos.


They're still around and as amazing as ever. They're bigger overseas it seems. I feel like people in the states saw them more as a comedy thing. That hit they had was more of a "oh here's this funny band with this retro song" instead of them just being a real rock band


----------



## neurosis

STRHelvete said:


> They're still around and as amazing as ever. They're bigger overseas it seems. I feel like people in the states saw them more as a comedy thing. That hit they had was more of a "oh here's this funny band with this retro song" instead of them just being a real rock band


Interesting. I kept listening to them on occasion. Just when I am in the rock and roll train. It's been them, AC DC, Aerosmith and even Santa Cruz (LOL)...
I always thought the wardrobe and presentation of the band in video for the first few singles felt stereotypical but thematic is just so good. I don't know why people would dismiss them when bands like Steel panther are around making a splash. Either way. Thanks again for posting. Was a cool coincidence. I love that riff at the opening of Open Fire. Sounds like a modern version of the Cult. Friday Night is a modern classic to me. Justin Hawkins has a YouTube show if you're interested.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was hoping this was secretly a King of the Hill parody band like Okilly Dokilly is a simpsons parody band. it's not. But the riffs are still sick


----------



## sirbuh




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## 7stringDemon

Only the greatest songwriter in American history...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

This has been my jam this weekend. Can't believe it's 20 years old. The music video is super cool, too.


----------



## rokket2005

Kaura said:


> This has been my jam this weekend. Can't believe it's 20 years old. The music video is super cool, too.



I ripped this album from my college radio station back in 2005 and straight up wore the cd out in like a year or two. I remember there being a clip somewhere of them recording it and the engineer asking Junior how many copies he thought it would sell, and him saying "Maybe 100." 
Their 2nd album is not as good.


----------



## Kaura

rokket2005 said:


> I ripped this album from my college radio station back in 2005 and straight up wore the cd out in like a year or two. I remember there being a clip somewhere of them recording it and the engineer asking Junior how many copies he thought it would sell, and him saying "Maybe 100."
> Their 2nd album is not as good.



Cool. I actually listened to the second album today because I was curious since it actually hit the lists in Japan. It has some pretty cool tunes too, imo.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

*chef's kiss* excellent album


----------



## KnightBrolaire

still cracks me up after all these years


also Ginger Root slaps


----------



## neurosis

KnightBrolaire said:


> still cracks me up after all these years
> 
> 
> also Ginger Root slaps



That DMX cross over hahahahahahhahahaahahahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaura

Not only this song is pretty catchy but it contains one of the most iconic metal solos of all-time.


----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## neurosis

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Can we acknowledge just how amazing this return is and how much fun every video has been? I had missed the sone. Thanks for posting!
Also that Aria is gorgeous.


----------



## spudmunkey

Apparently, it's a band with the drummer from TTNG (This Town Needs Guns).


----------



## gunshow86de

These boys are filthy.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## beerandbeards

Man Kreator fucking rules


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Fuck yeah! I saw them on 2 minutes to late night but had no idea they were making actual music again. Still sad about Caleb. Nate is playing bass for them now?? Them and Old Man Gloom are just coming closer and closer to being the same band and I'm all about it. I saw them both at Psycho CA before Caleb passed. Before they played Big Riff they asked "do you like big riffs!?!?!" lmao class act


----------



## crazyprofessor

Catchy as hell


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

even a mediocre Nile clone is fun to listen to


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## SCJR

The original is really good too. More arranged and upbeat.


----------



## Naxxpipe

This is stupid, and fun!


----------



## jaxadam

Careful with this one…


----------



## SCJR

jaxadam said:


> Careful with this one…




I've been listening to a lot more of this type of thing lately. It's great background for learning to code. Doesn't get in the way. I kinda dig the synth/vaporwave stuff too but more the dark, simpler stuff. Can't stand the upbeat dance-y stuff.


----------



## jaxadam

SCJR said:


> I've been listening to a lot more of this type of thing lately. It's great background for learning to code. Doesn't get in the way. I kinda dig the synth/vaporwave stuff too but more the dark, simpler stuff. Can't stand the upbeat dance-y stuff.



Try this one out:


----------



## mmr007

I love this song. Its like an 80 year old song originally played on accordian but sounds so good on guitar.


----------



## kamisama

the kind of stuff you listen to when wanting to kill someone, this band is the essence of pure seething hatred captured in audio form
entire song builds up to the last 2 minutes and its brutal


----------



## DestroyMankind

Been listening to a lot of 200 Stab wounds, Undeath, and Behemoth lately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

iz gud


----------



## sirbuh

not a bad vh channel


----------



## KnightBrolaire

woooooo Origin is back


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Satan Worshipping Doom live at Roadburn 2012

Really bummed I missed the remaster of SWD but this recording is a treasure unto itself.


----------



## gunshow86de

Love these guys, one of the most fun/hooky death metal bands to come around in a long time.


----------



## Kovah




----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> woooooo Origin is back




1. Warrior Gas is back
2. Mix is really raw and organic sounding but the bass wasn't mega audible 
3. Definitely older vibe, I want to listen to Echoes of Decimation again


----------



## syzygy

It's been 8 years and this album's still a banger.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## wheresthefbomb

I had the privilege of seeing BIG|BRAVE on tour with SUNN and they absolutely stole the show. Such an incredible sound.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Nlelith

Probably my fav melodeath song this year.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Seabeast2000

I wasn't aware of what a hurdy gurdy sounded like I guess. Sounds like a duet or triad of players....I think. Very interesting.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

sirbuh said:


> not a bad vh channel



I prefer Doug Steele, though he's not solely a VH channel. Anyways, that dude played well and went over it pretty thoroughly.


----------



## sirbuh

checking them out live, soon -


----------



## Leviathus

Woah... Porcupine Tree is back and no one said nothin?


----------



## DestroyMankind




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch




----------



## mmr007




----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Just recently discovered this the other day while lifting



Wowww  the vocal harmonies and the guitars in the pre-chorus. Fuckkk I wish I could sing like this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is way better than it has any right to be


----------



## syzygy

KnightBrolaire said:


> this is way better than it has any right to be



...I need to go check this band out, this was a banger start to finish! Haven't listened to J-pop in a while but always enjoyed it


----------



## gunch

fucking actually nuts


----------



## mmr007

Gonna come right out and say it. This is an awesome album. I remember hating it when I heard it because I was in a metallica/anthrax/slayer headspace and it felt like JP turned right when I turned left in 1986 but this is a good album and I now seriously enjoy it for what it is instead of hating it for what it isn't.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I wasn't aware of what a hurdy gurdy sounded like I guess. Sounds like a duet or triad of players....I think. Very interesting.




Fuck this is good, wow.

If you like this definitely check out Steven R Smith/Hala Strana/Ulaan Kohl/whatever other project names I'm forgetting.

He does all kinds of dark moody shit like this with a lot of traditional Eastern European folk instrumentation and song conventions.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Great songs by a band that just...disappeared


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## TheBloodstained

I've had this on repeat the lasts couple of months now. Excited to see whatever the guys do next. I really enjoyed their recent EP with new singer Will Ramos, and they recently dropped a new single, so hopefully there will be another album soon


----------



## ArtDecade

LA Guns - Man In The Moon. Tracii rules.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

for a one man band this is sick af


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ParanoiaEngine




----------



## ParanoiaEngine




----------



## ParanoiaEngine




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

I love when Kevin goes full sumeriancore


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NickS

^Vader fuckin rules! I love the guitar tones, and his vocal style/delivery is awesome.


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## gunch

Been really into this and the PxDx/Gnob split or Painter of Dead Girls starting at track 7


----------



## ArtDecade

Racer X - Technical Difficulties


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

Found this gem at my local record store today.


----------



## gunshow86de

Lovely fusion. The chord/rhythm work is Holdsworth-esque.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

There are zero bad Bolt Thrower albums


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> There are zero bad Bolt Thrower albums



no cap fr fr


----------



## 73647k




----------



## Gio18

Anything trap metal related. Scarlxrd, city morgue etc
I like the riffs: simple and effective


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Naxxpipe

This bad boy has been running a lot lately. So far album of the year for me, with "Serimosa" being the top track.
Just a fantastic album.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## sirbuh

caught these guys live a bit ago, sick album -


----------



## Wildebeest

I have been listening to Planetary Duality on repeat for the past week now. 10+ years later, definitely a classic.


----------



## rokket2005

Found out that there's a new Alexisonfire album coming out next week and I'm super pumped.


----------



## gunshow86de

Lovely filth.


----------



## Ralyks

Clearly, I've been in Voivod mode.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Are you bipolar? I'm bi-winning!


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

I’m super late to the party…


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I’m super late to the party…




They were better with the guy from Animosity (not Nevene) but he got back into drugs


----------



## gunshow86de

New Julian Lage so good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

never get tired of this album


----------



## Mathemagician

A bunch of mid-00’s pop punk/emo. It’s a good time, lol.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is way better than it has any right to be


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## BrianDamage666

“This is Thy Art Is Murder” Spotify playlist.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## ShredmasterD

don't get distracted by the visuals. bought the cd. its my car music for now. pretty good cd.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## gunshow86de

Post-hardcore with 70's prog organ. Sort of like if Horse the Band replaced the kitschy Nintendo sounds with a B3.


----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire

one of those days


----------



## gunch

TWENTY FOUR HOUR BOOOLSHET


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## wheresthefbomb

been on a nonstop envy kick thanks to @Electric Wizard
seriously so fucking good, thanks bud


----------



## destroyerdogs

Mathemagician said:


> A bunch of mid-00’s pop punk/emo. It’s a good time, lol.


I saw My Chemical Romance live a few weeks ago, shit was GREAT.


----------



## JD27




----------



## soldierkahn

this is still on repeat everyday for me


----------



## gunch




----------



## Kaura

Just listened to this song for the first time and it was trippy. I always thought it was just a meme song because of its lenght but it actually builds up really nicely. Smoke some weed or something and listen to it. Now I want to make tribute called "Djenting at X station" because´the song translates to "Blues at the Pieksämäki railway station".


----------



## gunshow86de

Haven't listened to these guys in several years. Really cool album with some unexpected influences (some cool island songs to cool your hot heart and a couple moments that sound like Huey Lewis )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## ShredmasterD

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



chiki chiki ban ban? what does it mean?


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Furtive Glance




----------



## wheresthefbomb

my buddy sent this CD in the mail and I can't stop listening, super rad sludgy metalcore with a hefty helping of post-whatever





mmr007 said:


>




This is awesome, nice share.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## gunch

RIFFS


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## gunshow86de

YouTube suggested feed hits another home run. This is like a Swedish melodic DM band moved to Florida.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Mboogie7

Just discovered Shadow of Intent and holy fuck are they incredible. The fact that the first two records are based off of Halo make me love them even more.


----------



## Mprinsje

I've been watching Bane's reunion show on repeat. They played it 5 days after their bass player passed away and it's very emotional.


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Steinmetzify

One of those bands that for me just kicks all ass. Nothing sticks out, it’s just a good coherent song.


----------



## zappatton2

Ah, what to listen to this morning, soooo many choices...


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## CanserDYI

Mprinsje said:


> I've been watching Bane's reunion show on repeat. They played it 5 days after their bass player passed away and it's very emotional.



I fucking love bane. Good shit.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## MFB

This song fucking BOPS, holy shit.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## gunch




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Absolutely wild. 




zappatton2 said:


> Ah, what to listen to this morning, soooo many choices...
> View attachment 110610



Over the years it has become overwhelmingly apparent that my type, above all else, is "girls who like Björk."


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mmr007




----------



## tian

The 30€ just in shipping was a little painful but had to grab this one. Only downside is they listed a reprint of Love Exchange Failure right after this shipped.

Also watching IEM Colonge today and the intermission song is a bop lol


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## Legion

New Bleed From Within fucking RIPS.


----------



## gunshow86de

If you like self-titled era Slipknot.


----------



## ShredmasterD

for the first time ever, i dont like a new satriani cd. sorry, joe.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> If you like self-titled era Slipknot.



that bassist is having entirely too much fun


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

Miss you Chester. Miss you every damn day...


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## CanserDYI

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 111065
> 
> 
> Miss you Chester. Miss you every damn day...


While I can't listen to it anymore, Hybrid Theory was what got me wanting to MAKE music.


----------



## tian

Stumbled across this and having a good time


----------



## Kaura

Was feeling kinda depressed this week because I couldn't anything fun to listen to and then I accidentally found Sewerslvt.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I haven't listened to Lacuna Coil since their debut and I'd swear they got heavier


----------



## CanserDYI

Dylan is a great player.


----------



## Guitar_Gym

-- Old --
Virvum - Illuminance
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Between the Buried and Me - Colors

-- New --
Archspire - Bleed the Future
Obsidious
Lumenwood - Eldritch Rights


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

Unhallowed. Rip Trev


----------



## LCW




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## knox1987




----------



## knox1987

*myself


----------



## knox1987




----------



## wintermut3




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

wintermut3 said:


>



Crowley wants his image back.


----------



## DestroyMankind




----------



## sleewell




----------



## cowboystring

Country roads, take me home by John Denver


----------



## tian

"Aw yiss, those are those crunches..."


----------



## knox1987




----------



## knox1987

SeedsVol.1


----------



## tian




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## 73647k




----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## Ralyks

About to open this bad boy up.


----------



## gunch

this band was so good, and they used VHTs


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NotAHoarder

Lord Of This World


----------



## Kaura

Kingston Wall.


----------



## Kaura

Mandatory end of July/start of August song. (Translator's note; The song title means "Bye Bye July")


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## JD27




----------



## Masoo2

Saw these guys live without expecting too too much from their live show. 

*holy shit*

Go see them on their tour with Glacier Veins right now. Seriously. Absolutely batshit INSANE live show. Marcos is an absolute beast on the guitar, way better live than Polyphia or CHON (who I've seen 4 times now), and their fill-in drummer Popa is one of the best and most energetic drummers I've ever witnessed. They gave it their all despite the small turnout (like 10 people in the crowd, including some friends of the local opener) and were more than excited to chat with everyone before, during, and after the show. 

Go watch and buy some merch from them and Glacier Veins pls so they both can continue making fantastic music and delivering even better live performances. Grabbed a very nice tote from standards and shirt from GV. standards has some tabs published through Sheet Happens which they had copies of at their merch stand but I didn't even dare to try purchasing them as there's no way I could play his stuff.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Jason Kui? Have I been living under a rock or where the fuck did this guy come from??


----------



## KentBrockman

I have got The Simpsons on in the background as I work, so that is what I am listening to. Homer is currently escaping from a candy trade show (Season 6, Homer Badman). I have seen these early seasons so many times and it never gets old.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Sammy J




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## tian

finally a recording with great audio and the performance of Oblivion's Peak is absolutely insane.


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## tian

Masoo2 said:


> Saw these guys live without expecting too too much from their live show.
> 
> *holy shit*
> 
> Go see them on their tour with Glacier Veins right now. Seriously. Absolutely batshit INSANE live show. Marcos is an absolute beast on the guitar, way better live than Polyphia or CHON (who I've seen 4 times now), and their fill-in drummer Popa is one of the best and most energetic drummers I've ever witnessed. They gave it their all despite the small turnout (like 10 people in the crowd, including some friends of the local opener) and were more than excited to chat with everyone before, during, and after the show.
> 
> Go watch and buy some merch from them and Glacier Veins pls so they both can continue making fantastic music and delivering even better live performances. Grabbed a very nice tote from standards and shirt from GV. standards has some tabs published through Sheet Happens which they had copies of at their merch stand but I didn't even dare to try purchasing them as there's no way I could play his stuff.



I bought the Fruit Town vinyl a little while ago and really hoping they blow up. So much fun and great musicianship.

Probably going to pickup the tab book too off of Sheet Happens even though I'm probably going to struggle with all the songs lmao.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this works way better than it has any right to



the perfect collab


----------



## Sammy J




----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Rock4ever




----------



## mmr007

Better than the original


----------



## Kaura

Hated this song back in the day when I was playing SSX3 on Playstation 2 and damnded the whole band for making such a shitty song. Now I've had the whole debut album on repeat the last few days.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## tian

A recent go to.


----------



## Kovah




----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## gunch

Can't find their demo ANYWHERE and I'm pissed


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## Kaura

Totally forgot this songs exists. Another band I hated with my whole heart when I was a kid but since then I've learned to like them.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## tian

tian said:


> finally a recording with great audio and the performance of Oblivion's Peak is absolutely insane.



Reading through the comments on the Basement video from the same event and apparently people in front had to sign a waiver in order to stage dive and there was a shit ton of injuries including someone breaking their back. Unfortunate, but it did make for a crazy show.

Also a great set and Turnstile soon:



EDIT: Wow, Touche Amore played too. What a lineup.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## JD27

Sammy J said:


>



Just saw them in Vegas, they played at least 7-8 off this album and maybe 5 off the rest.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Been listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan, Johnny Winter and Rory Gallagher lately.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Re-listening to my top 3 of all time as of 08/2022


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## HarveyForte




----------



## highstringer

Apropos of nothing - the dream syndicate


----------



## KentBrockman

I have a ticket to see Trivium later this year. Due to not paying attention for the past 7 years, I had not listened to their past 4 albums (the latest one I have heard was Vengeance Falls, which I enjoyed). So I’ve been catching up. I quite like The Sin and the Sentence and What the Dead Men Say. In the Court of the Dragon is OK, but I wasn’t in a great mood when listening to it (was stuck in I-5 traffic…). I still haven’t listened to Silence in the Snow.

I also listened to Steve Vai’s Inviolate today. It was pretty good. Steve Vai excels at creating an atmosphere.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## ArtDecade

Help!


----------



## /wrists




----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## D-Nasty

Fuck the bullshit...


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## youngthrasher9




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## syzygy

New Polyphia single


Maybe a hot take on this particular forum, but I like it


----------



## Ralyks

So I'm trying to listen to random Six Feet Under, because Barnes-era Cannibal Corpse is some of my favorite stuff ever, yet I remember hearing one Six Feet Under song back around 2003ish, thought it was beyond awful, and haven't tried again since. So I have to ask, is any Six Feet Under good?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

My first listen through of the new (old as hell at this point and much less relevant for it, to be honest) album. While musically it is really good, lyrically it is rather empty. The past 3 years have been perfect for a venomous Megadeth record, yet instead we get something that seems scared to be all too blatant about what Dave is referring to. Vague and cagey doesn't work for me when it comes to a guy who wrote songs like Set the World Afire and Hook in Mouth. 

Especially after Dystopia.

Nice attempt, but try again Dave.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the last good Opeth album.


----------



## Masoo2

syzygy said:


> New Polyphia single
> 
> 
> Maybe a hot take on this particular forum, but I like it



first track I've loved from them in a while - super excited for the new album now

also have you all seen the feature list? it's insane.

Chino, Vai, etc...


----------



## Vegetta




----------



## Ralyks

So I listened to the new Megadeth album. The title track had some really good music, then a rabdon stupid quiet part in the middle that just brings the song to a halt, then the song is good again. And then the next track hits..... And its all off a fucking cliff from there. The songs either sound almost identical, or if they sound different, the lyrics are so awful that it basically ruins the music. Half the time Dave sounds like he put vocals in the song just to have vocals there. He's beyond the studio being able to help his vocals. He had surgery, and the days of his limited vocal ability creating a snarling, biting voice are long gone.

Honestly, I wish Dave would just put Megadeth to rest. Maybe do some solo albums where he can have whoever he wants as guests. Put a band together if you want to play some shows and throw some Megadeth tunes in. But Megadeth needs to call it a day.
Except Dave will refuse to quit until Metallica does, probably.

/Rant from someone who had Megadeth as their favorite band for a number of years in their teens.


----------



## Naxxpipe

This is some of the records that have been spinning for me lately


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## gunshow86de

Insane.


----------



## Andromalia

Don't ask.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Well, whatever it is, it's unavailable in my region. So no questions here.


----------



## Kosthrash

Epic...


----------



## Kaura

Still salty this shit won the competition they held back in 2012. My remix was way better.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## D-Nasty

gunshow86de said:


> Insane.



Jesus man... I've been watching that guy since the late 90's with Freak Kitchen. He's always been a great guitarist, but this track sets the bar, Thanks for posting this masterpiece!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

syzygy said:


> New Polyphia single
> 
> 
> Maybe a hot take on this particular forum, but I like it




Was about to post the same song. Some might hate it but this is exactly what I've been hoping/excepting. Polyphia with female vocals works so well it should a crime.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## KnightBrolaire

man i miss old Baroness


----------



## thorgan




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this is how you do a cover


----------



## syzygy




----------



## KnightBrolaire

reject mids embrace scoopy chunky rhythm


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks

So this arrived a few days before release. Spoiler: it's Revocation. It fucking rips.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

Remembering this album made me incredibly sad for what could have been for this band.
Easily one of my top 5 of all time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell




----------



## /wrists

Ralyks said:


> View attachment 113839
> 
> 
> So this arrived a few days before release. Spoiler: it's Revocation. It fucking rips.


saw them live gives me major goatwhore vibes


----------



## Kosthrash

Dave Lombardo in the drums here...


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## destroyerdogs




----------



## sleewell




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this works way better than it should


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## 73647k




----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## gunch

Revstar gas going fucking nutso

going sicko mode


----------



## NickS

Definitely liking the Revstar right now, too. Which one are you looking at?


----------



## gunch

NickS said:


> Definitely liking the Revstar right now, too. Which one are you looking at?


The middle Standard lines but I can’t decide between the p90 model or the humbucker version with the focus switch











Also the guy from Wormrot using a p90 revstar, I think, is a pretty big power move


----------



## NickS

gunch said:


> The middle Standard lines but I can’t decide between the p90 model or the humbucker version with the focus switch
> 
> Also the guy from Wormrot using a p90 revstar, I think, is a pretty big power move


I'd go P90 personally, I've got enough humbuckers and I think it would be far less likely I'd want to replace the P90s.


----------



## D-Nasty

I'm listening to Pantera - Fucking Hostile on vinyl in the studio on some nice monitors & a subwoofer CRANKED!


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## zappatton2

Straight from the 80s!! I assume.


----------



## KentBrockman

I have been listening to Trivium’s The Sin and the Sentence on repeat. What a fantastic album. I like it more than Shogun and Vengeance Falls.

Also, I have been binging on Buckethead’s Five Blocks and The Oneric Pool. Great use of a delay pedal!


----------



## Kaura

Never been a Sevendust fan really but damn this song kicks ass!





KentBrockman said:


> Also, I have been binging on Buckethead’s Five Blocks and The Oneric Pool. Great use of a delay pedal!



Always a like for Buckethead.


----------



## 73647k




----------



## riseguitar

Rolling Stones - Beggers Banquet


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## neurosis

Kosthrash said:


>



which version do you prefer? This or the one on Hindsight? With Anathema I have a similar experience to Katatonia. They rule in the original distorted versions but I much prefer the ambiance and tension of the acoustic and mellow versions. It drags me in much more. Love Anathema. Thanks for posting.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

death metal opeth is best opeth


----------



## KnightBrolaire

really good


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Every year I start listening to this as soon as the leaves turn, I listen to it every day until they all fall, and then I don't listen to it again until next time. It's a regular exercise in restraint and delayed gratification because this is also Panopticon's best work IMO. Driving around taking in the fall colors to this album is one of the happiest places in the world. 

Gold on the ground, gold in the trees, gold in every track. Tamarack's Gold indeed.


----------



## beerandbeards

Entire Suffocation discography and the new Bloodbath


----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## teamSKDM




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell




----------



## gunch




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## NexusMT

Dream Theater - Awake album my favorite.

Here is a song full of chugs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kosthrash

NexusMT said:


> Dream Theater - Awake album my favorite.
> 
> Here is a song full of chugs.



I prefer the live version


----------



## DestroyMankind

Since my ipod quit working I haven't been listening to anything while I drive. Normally the majority of the music I listen to is when I drive. I feel like this might be a good break for a while. Been feeling burnt out on almost everything I own.


----------



## NexusMT

Kosthrash said:


> I prefer the live version



it's heavy AF! DT has lots of heavy riffs.


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## mmr007




----------



## KnightBrolaire

when you listen to too much Death


----------



## Kaura

My current obsession.


----------



## wheresthefbomb




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## ShredmasterD

found this anime the other day. love the old school vibe of the OP.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> when you listen to too much Death




No such thing as too much Death.


----------



## BenjaminW




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## tian

The new Destrage album is sounding more like their earlier albums which is a big plus but still has bits that slowdown and, imo, doesn't play to their strengths. And funny enough I think they're sounding more "djenty" now then back when when djent was more of a thing.


----------



## Naxxpipe

Been basically just blasting Baest, insterspersed with Revocations and Gaereas newest albums.


----------



## Humanoid

New Finnish pop-metal with female singers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Bloodbath is sick af


----------



## gunshow86de

Really nice live recording. And that solo is insane.


----------



## gunch

Is that a OG Alembic bass or an Ibanez


----------



## Einhander

WillyTheMLGPro said:


> Remembering this album made me incredibly sad for what could have been for this band.
> Easily one of my top 5 of all time.


Dude... I wanted this to continue to be a band so bad! This album rips and I always have songs in a playlist. The cool thing is that at least Chad Hasty went to GlassJaw and has been killing it on the drums as usual.


----------



## Kaura

Really digging the intro riff on this one. Was surprised to see this band is still up and running. Remember hearing them on the God of War soundtrack back in 2010, lol.


----------



## possumkiller




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## KnightBrolaire

been spinning 36 crazyfists all morning and most of yesterday.


----------



## mmr007

I fucking love this. Not ironically. I dig it


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Spicypickles

A hearty mixture of Tuesdays with stories, we might be drunk, and the live Rammstein album in Paris. Ever since seeing them in chicago I’ve been on a kick. Before that it was the new revocation, and I have a feeling that one’s gonna come back strong


----------



## gunch

I always want to listen to The Ocean but realize they have like 9 goddamn albums that are two hours long each (hyperbole)

Also



Their productions always sound killer


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## youngthrasher9

I have basically worked backwards in my death metal journey. I’ve been a DM guy for a while now (like 8 years?) and I’m just now into Deicide.


----------



## DestroyMankind

youngthrasher9 said:


> I have basically worked backwards in my death metal journey. I’ve been a DM guy for a while now (like 8 years?) and I’m just now into Deicide.


If you haven't heard cryptopsy none so vile I recommend it. What all death metal have you liked so far and what have you not liked? I might be able to give you some recommendations if you want.


----------



## youngthrasher9

DestroyMankind said:


> If you haven't heard cryptopsy none so vile I recommend it. What all death metal have you liked so far and what have you not liked? I might be able to give you some recommendations if you want.


I love None So Vile. Right now I’m hopping around OSDM albums a lot, I really enjoy most of it, I only really put off full listens of stuff with really poor production. I’ve been into death metal for a while, I just kind of changed preference from modern death metal to old school in the past year or so.


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## DestroyMankind

youngthrasher9 said:


> I love None So Vile. Right now I’m hopping around OSDM albums a lot, I really enjoy most of it, I only really put off full listens of stuff with really poor production. I’ve been into death metal for a while, I just kind of changed preference from modern death metal to old school in the past year or so.


Aeon is great if you haven't heard them, skeletal remains and necrot both nail the old school sounds. Nunslaughter rules too.


----------



## AMOS




----------



## mmr007




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## LCW




----------



## sleewell

probably have been listening to 2-3 of their albums a day recently


----------



## Mathemagician

LCW said:


>




That looks like a screengrab from Anchor Man.


----------



## Choop




----------



## sleewell

this band is amazing


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Naxxpipe

This fucking banger of an album!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## FearTheDeer




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## KnightBrolaire

there are no bad Vader albums


----------



## Wiltonauer

Right now I’m listening to all the ‘tallica records I skipped. Boy what an assortment.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## manu80

Last ozzy, pretty good. Billy Howerdel too.


----------



## Ralyks

So we have this local kickass Hardcore/Crossover band here called Mindforce and holy shit, how did I not know about them?!?


----------



## Sammy J




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## mmr007




----------



## KnightBrolaire

New fallujah feels like their earlier stuff and I'm all for that.


----------



## Kaura

This song is the quintessential experience of the year 2005. Believe it or not, this was the best-selling single of the year in Finland.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## AMOS




----------



## ShredmasterD

gunshow86de said:


>



its got that jan hammer/jeff beck era jean luc ponty weather report fusion thing vibe going on. I hade not heard of these guys before. Thanks for posting this !


----------



## gunshow86de

ShredmasterD said:


> its got that jan hammer/jeff beck era jean luc ponty weather report fusion thing vibe going on. I hade not heard of these guys before. Thanks for posting this !



You should subscribe to that Youtube channel. They post tons of really cool lesser known 70's and 80's fusion bands (also lots of funk/afrobeat).


----------



## D-Nasty




----------



## gunch

Disgorge USA might come to mind immediately but I hear some Decrepit Birth ...And Time Begins era too


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ShredmasterD




----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I miss that band.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> I miss that band.


They're still around..


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Lorna Shore is pretty great. They realllllllly leaned into the symphonic elements.


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're still around..


Technically they are, I suppose… 1 album in 9 years. Not the same without Chance anyway.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I kinda dig these dudes. Just ran across them today

hammerhedd - tunnel


looks like they're a bunch of kids out of KC


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Truetonemusic

Getting pumped for the Mars Volta shows this weekend so they've been on heavy rotation.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Truetonemusic said:


> Getting pumped for the Mars Volta shows this weekend so they've been on heavy rotation.


awesome! super jealous. I want to see them live, but haven't had the chance


----------



## Truetonemusic

thebeesknees22 said:


> awesome! super jealous. I want to see them live, but haven't had the chance


Super stoked! I couldn't believe it when they announced their reunion. If they come around again definitely go!


----------



## NickS

Truetonemusic said:


> Super stoked! I couldn't believe it when they announced their reunion. If they come around again definitely go!


I saw them right after they released "Deloused". They didn't have Flea (or Frusciante, for that matter) with them, but they had the drummer from that album who's name I can't remember. They played the album straight thru. It was incredible

I also saw Snoop Dogg, and my band played a show that same weekend. Good times....


----------



## Truetonemusic

NickS said:


> I saw them right after they released "Deloused". They didn't have Flea (or Frusciante, for that matter) with them, but they had the drummer from that album who's name I can't remember. They played the album straight thru. It was incredible
> 
> I also saw Snoop Dogg, and my band played a show that same weekend. Good times....


Jon Theodore was the drummer for that era! He played on the first three records of theirs, amazing drummer. Outside of Omar and Cedric it's a (mostly) a new lineup of musicians in the band. 

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Rxcoma

For metal....I thought these sounded prettystipple.. sweet nipples

Handsome self titled album

Drive Like Jehu 

Johnny Booth 

Indistinct - Reign Of Silence 

Lantlôs - Wïldhünd

White Bear Project - Descent

Limp Bizkit - Three Dolla Bill Yall

Crown Magnetar

Darko US

Within The Ruins catalogue 

Temple Of Void 

Back Crown Initiate 

Berried Alive

King Crimson

Ten56.

Dark usurper 

Vision Of Disorder catalogue but ESPECIALLY - Imprint. 

Zappa

MIRV dancing naked in a minefield


----------



## CanserDYI

Been missing this album a lot, and god I forgot this song somehow.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

such a fun album


----------



## NexusMT

This is progressive/tecnical Death Metal Masterpiece


----------



## tian

sleewell said:


> this band is amazing



This album is being released at the start of December. I assume it's either a re-record or some kind of remixing. 


KnightBrolaire said:


>



This and Devouring Radiant Light get frequent listens.


----------



## BMFan30

Listening to "70's Sons" is like being transported back to a time where hard rock and heavy metal were emerging. In transit, you find yourself in the dingy clubs of the 1970's as the likes of Led Zeppelin and Foreigner change the sound of music forever. You get to experience the birth of rock as we know it.






Home | 70's Sons







www.70ssons.com




Am addicted to 70's Sons right now. You can listen to their album on their website but it's a definite bag for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## jaxadam

This song is alive with pleasure.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Ralyks

So this arrived 5 days before release.


----------



## ArtDecade

Watching season 3 of After Life with Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Decapitated

ArtDecade said:


> Watching season 3 of After Life with Ricky Gervais.



Great show.


----------



## gunshow86de

Just let the Tobias Hoffman demo playlist autoplay and thank me later. 



Also this...


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

jaxadam said:


> This song is alive with pleasure.



Can yo lungs even take one of dem popes still? Shit my lungs cain't, they dirtier than a taint landfill.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## mmr007




----------



## gunch




----------



## sleewell




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Ralyks said:


> So this arrived 5 days before release.
> View attachment 116239


I listened to this yesterday and thought it was awesome. Their previous album was kickass too. I love me some thrash crossover. Must be a dream on vinyl!


----------



## Ralyks

Clearly I am having luck with early releases. This doesn't come out for a week!


----------



## mmr007




----------



## mmr007




----------



## Kaura

Jesus, what a song. Some tasty guitar work in there.


----------



## BMFan30

Top notch lyrics.


----------



## Wiltonauer

Just listened to ‘Death Magnetic’ for the first time since it came out. I’m doing them all in order, so ‘St. Anger’ was the last thing I really listened to, and the whole arc from the Black Album to there points to DM being a pretty good Metallica record. It’s not Puppets, but it’s damned good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## syzygy

Been on a Bilmuri kick this last week, since he just dropped another album a few weeks back. Criminally underrated band.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

NexusMT said:


> This is progressive/tecnical Death Metal Masterpiece



its good, powerman 5000 version is 10x better though


----------



## NexusMT

Wiltonauer said:


> Just listened to ‘Death Magnetic’ for the first time since it came out. I’m doing them all in order, so ‘St. Anger’ was the last thing I really listened to, and the whole arc from the Black Album to there points to DM being a pretty good Metallica record. It’s not Puppets, but it’s damned good.


I feel like DM half of the songs are old school style quality Metallica and the other half meh like reload. I also think Load is a very underrated album, I cannot name a bad song out of that album.


----------



## thebeesknees22

So not metal so probably not for this forum, but a new one dropped from Lorn (electronic stuff), using AI generated images. it's pretty trippy 



I'm not big on this particular song, but the video is neat.


----------



## Werecow

Really hoping for some new Slugdge soon...


----------



## Ralyks

Greg Puciato - Mirrorcell. This one's ending up in my top 5 for 2023.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

thebeesknees22 said:


> So not metal so probably not for this forum, but a new one dropped from Lorn (electronic stuff), using AI generated images. it's pretty trippy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not big on this particular song, but the video is neat.




The woman I've been seeing just introduced me to Ask The Dust, been really digging the spooky vibes.



Another ladyfriend introduced me to this last night. Wow.


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> The woman I've been seeing just introduced me to Ask The Dust, been really digging the spooky vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> Another ladyfriend introduced me to this last night. Wow.



oh that's awesome! I dig it man. Thanks for sending that out.


----------



## thrashcomics

Comeback Kid, Helmet, Smashing Pumpkins all on repeat lately.


----------



## Kosthrash

I'll never get bored listening this all-time classic


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tis the season (basically)


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Kaura

Probably tenth thousanth time I'm listening to this song but first time hearing the bass track and now it's bothering me for some reason.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

I've been putting my iron supplements into my flesh up on my iron mountain where I've been pumping my iron lately. I can't get enough iron, matey. It's why I'm always listening to metal, get me?


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

Really picks up in the second half.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man i wish Gorod would put out a new album already


----------



## Wiltonauer

I just listened to _Shout at the Devil _straight through for the first time in ages. No wonder fans dogged them for so long about making another record that good. And holy _crap _do those drums sound fantastic.


----------



## Winspear

New album from one of the best microtonal guys around !


----------



## gunshow86de

s m o o t h


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## JD27




----------



## WillyTheMLGPro




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## DestroyMankind

Work has been playing Xmas music all night..so mostly that and people complaining. Did they seriously start playing this shit November 1?


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> s m o o t h



To quote Devin Townshend "oh shit im pregnant"


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Mboogie7

Currently listening to In Flames’ The Jester Race, particularly December Flower. I started learning the solo work on that song two days ago, and damn, is it a fun one.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

totally obsessed with this lately


----------



## tian

I'd missed all the singles leading up to this release so I had no idea that He Is Legend had woken up and chosen violence for this album. My favorite release of there's for the last several years with some really solid and heavy riffing that feels more inspired than most of what they'd been doing.


----------



## gunch

Oleg always casually dropping mind blowing new recs to check out by his guitar covers


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## manu80

The last Lamb of God is really awesome. Riff fiesta , pantera vibe all the way !


----------



## Shawn




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Caca_Spaniel_123

Been checking out this band lately, I've heard of them a few years back but never listened to them. WIsh I've done so sooner


----------



## BMFan30

Edna - The End Times
Link to full album playlist:


----------



## Ralyks

Maybeshewill - Fair Youth


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Kaura

Didn't remember how much this song slaps.


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## gunch

18 year old me: "This is really it, the heaviest album ever? Nobody else ups the stakes? And then Ion Dissonance sucks after this?
33 year old me: "Danza picks up the slack for a handful of years but Unfortunately, yes."


----------



## Ralyks

I've been obsessed with the OST to I Am Setsuna. It's greatly helped with my anxiety and I really need to finish this game.


----------



## John




----------



## MUTANTOID




----------



## AdenM




----------



## Leviathus

Ohh how i wish i scored the pink one when i had the chance!


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash

One of the most underrated bands...


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## ShredmasterD

Kosthrash said:


>



great CD


----------



## Ralyks

Kosthrash said:


> One of the most underrated bands...



Mark Zonder is one of the most underrated drummers ever, period. His work in Fates Warning is brilliant.

Anyway, thought I'd throw a classic on for my son.


----------



## rokket2005

I played this game earlier this year and it was such a unique experience for me. Revisiting the soundtrack the past couple days and it's got so many amazing songs.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## sleewell




----------



## thorgan

Getting into this album, not sure how I missed it but this almost makes up for the new Architects dissapointment


----------



## Kaura

THPS3 had such great soundtrack that I even like the rap songs on it.


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kubs

mainly korn , static x , fear factory


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Shawn




----------



## sleewell




----------



## Ralyks

December 8th sucks.


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KnightBrolaire

man i wish arsis would put out some new material


----------



## sleewell




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Shawn




----------



## sleewell




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Shawn




----------



## sleewell




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## gunshow86de

Quality of this is insane.


----------



## BMFan30

Single:

Full EP:


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## BMFan30

I was always quite fond of the music selection Emerica videos have, especially in their "This is Skateboarding" video from 2003 which I have watched to near death experiences since it came out. Skate vids in general introduced me to great music I wouldn't have thought to look for otherwise. They flow so well in skate vids.

In my teens my cousin and his older bro had a huge bookshelf collection of skate DVD + VHS. So, me & my cousin used to secretly smoke a joint on his moms porch then scarf down a coupla bowls of Reese's Puffs cereal as we watched half a skate vid or fast forwarded to our favorite parts to hype our selves up before heading out to skate every Saturday moanin for years. God damn, I miss them daze.

Also, my god damn typing keyboard keeps making bomb count down ticking noises that start fast then slow to a halt then start all over again, who the fuck knows something about this?


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## AwakenTheSkies

Sienna Skies!!! 







This band is TOP!!


----------



## BMFan30

Grindcore / Black Metal / Hardcore Punk / Doom Metal​


----------



## BMFan30

Absolutely stunning new find for me this week. Where has Sigh been all my life? Amazing Avant Garde Black Metal from Japan.

Also, I'm going to need Akhlys to go ahead and hit me with a new album. My Bodjee is Reggie and it would like to have some denk again.





Like god damn, I haven't seen reggies in like pfft like over 15 years until litterally right now and I can understand where the googlebater gets them deep dream images from. The fucking abundance of seed is looking alot like beady evil bigfoot dogs eyes.




I can't believe I used to smoke this shit as a jit and didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Leviathus

I always forget about the shreddy tapping in this one.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## sleewell




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kaura

This song randomly came on in Spotify and now I'm hooked.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Kosthrash

__


----------



## BMFan30

BMFan30 said:


> Also, my god damn typing keyboard keeps making bomb count down ticking noises that start fast then slow to a halt then start all over again, who the fuck knows something about this?


Turns out I spilled liquor in this keyboard but I forgot about it because I ordered a new one until the Esc key broke on the new one too and I had to dig out this old Hennessy keyboard as substitute.

The bomb ticking noise was just the period and shift button getting stuck on that sticky dry liquor underneath and was releasing the button very slowly, so the button edges would scrape on the sides making it sound like a ticking time bomb.

And here I thought my letteres were numbered.... Yeah I'm talking to myself online, so what of it? Thanks for coming to my TED Talk, motherfuathers.


----------



## Mourguitars

BMFan30 said:


> I was always quite fond of the music selection Emerica videos have, especially in their "This is Skateboarding" video from 2003 which I have watched to near death experiences since it came out. Skate vids in general introduced me to great music I wouldn't have thought to look for otherwise. They flow so well in skate vids.
> 
> In my teens my cousin and his older bro had a huge bookshelf collection of skate DVD + VHS. So, me & my cousin used to secretly smoke a joint on his moms porch then scarf down a coupla bowls of Reese's Puffs cereal as we watched half a skate vid or fast forwarded to our favorite parts to hype our selves up before heading out to skate every Saturday moanin for years. God damn, I miss them daze.
> 
> Also, my god damn typing keyboard keeps making bomb count down ticking noises that start fast then slow to a halt then start all over again, who the fuck knows something about this?





I watched the whole vid, Man that took me back to my skating days ! Cool music as well............

I liked the guy with Old School deck....i used to collect all those boards ...i made a mint selling them, cool vid and thanks for posting it took me back , and i mean really back....youth is wasted on the young they say ..lol

Lol


----------



## Shawn




----------



## BMFan30

Mourguitars said:


> I watched the whole vid, Man that took me back to my skating days ! Cool music as well............
> 
> I liked the guy with Old School deck....i used to collect all those boards ...i made a mint selling them, cool vid and thanks for posting it took me back , and i mean really back....youth is wasted on the young they say ..lol
> 
> Lol


Hell yeah, I'm glad it brought you back and you enjoyed it. Even though I skate much less now but I will always keep up with that's happening in skateboarding and I still will to my death. Yeah his part was one of my favorites so I'm glad it was served up first even though last part is considered best, but he did some gnarly shit that should be impossible on a board like that.

Old school skating is having a whole revival right now, all sorts of old and young dudes alike jumping on old school surf shaped decks from the 70s + 80s then just taking it easy, it ain't just popsicle sticks out there anymore. Girls are killing it out there too, it's not just Elissa Steamer and Cara-Beth Burnside dominating the top any longer.

I have an old school deck myself and always hit the local skatepark when its getting dark so I get it to mostly myself or just a few other skaters so I get to share sommomaweed with some local shag heads. Plus I get to minimize the amount of people that have to watch me drag ass and succ so much or taking up their space when they can do much better stuff on there than me nowadays.

I know the younger dudes don't feel that way because they constantly express their counter feelings back towards mine since every one is there to have fun and progress on their own time and level. But, as an older guy now I always still feel like that. How can I not? When guy just did some late flip into the hippie right in front of me as I wobble down my drop in like a loose enchilada. **


----------



## Werecow




----------



## Werecow




----------



## gunch




----------



## wheresthefbomb

Werecow said:


>




Hell yeah. This one was surprisingly popular at the dive bar I used to work at. Mostly old folks listening to country, but they got down on some Melvins.


----------



## ShredmasterD

finding jpop and jmetal and anime ops and endings far more interesting by far than most new western mainstream stuff.


----------



## Werecow

wheresthefbomb said:


> Hell yeah. This one was surprisingly popular at the dive bar I used to work at. Mostly old folks listening to country, but they got down on some Melvins.


Wow, it's such a bloody heavy song as well.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

Experimental Black Metal
Poland

(For once YouTube actually did a phenomenal job at recommending me something I actually don't just like, but flat out love and don't know where the hell this band has been all my god damn life. Thnx U2's)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

can't get enough of this noisy mess lately


----------



## Carrion Rocket




----------



## Ralyks

Kinda glad there's a 2 hour loop of this.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## gunch




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Shawn




----------



## Kaura

I think it was the new year's eve ´07 or ´08 when my sister walked past my room and said this song fucking blows so it has become somewhat of a NYE tradition for me to listen to this song.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## ThunderUnderground

and


----------



## Kaura

Still Rollin' in 2023.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## BMFan30

Metallic Hardcore / Beatdown
Germany

(Might've posted this hardcore band before but I've not been able to stop playing their EP at least once a week since it's release)


----------



## Shawn




----------



## BMFan30

Doom Metal
Peru


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

The Chorus and Outro are so catchy to me.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## gunch

I'm becoming duster-pilled


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## ThunderUnderground




----------



## feilong29

Addicted to this song currently


----------



## putrid.stewing.mass

The best band from my country


----------



## Ralyks




----------



## thrashcomics

Every instrument and amp on this stage is a Yamaha


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ralyks




----------



## Furtive Glance

Plini - Handmade Cities


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## BMFan30

Leviathus said:


>



I've never listened to Oasis up until now. I've vaguely known about them but I can dig it, sounds like something out of a movie. Which I've been very into since a few months ago, music that sounds like it belongs in a soundtrack. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leviathus

That ones got more horns than usual. A drunken shitpost admittedly.... but as for Oasis i'd start here...


----------



## BMFan30

Leviathus said:


> That ones got more horns than usual. A drunken shitpost admittedly.... but as for Oasis i'd start here...



Well I've yeasted out meself today so this works for me too, but I could have sworn that THIS track I have heard by Oasis. Just hadn't known it was them.

Be it either a skate video or the radio, I'm not sure but my mind predicted much of the lyrics before they rhymed with the tune. Never thought I would like Oasis but it's good music.


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## Ralyks

Marillion - An Hour Before It's Dark


----------



## ThunderUnderground

This one goes out to Ken Block and anyone still pushing around on a stick of wood.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## AwakenTheSkies




----------



## Kaura




----------



## NotDonVito

Does anyone else get these random ass bands pushed to them on YT algorithm? They always have like 100 views or less on the song and it's always shit like this.


----------



## BMFan30

Death Metal
Netherlands


----------



## BMFan30

Death Metal
Poland


----------



## BMFan30

Death Metal 
Finland


----------

